# Teenage Time... SIX?!



## PurseXaXholic

Hi everyone!!  We're already on SIX!! 

Pearl's First Post:



> Hey guys,
> Ive been carefully reading this forum for over a year now. Ive been inspired by the fabulous and stylish ladies who post. The one thing that is missing is teenagers! We are the future and I love the idea that we can also be the future of fashion. Lately a couple of young adults have been posting on the wardrobe forum and I thought it would be really interesting to see what kids wear to school and our personal style.
> 
> About me:
> My name is Mariel and I'm a sophomore at a rich conservative private school. I have a dress code that I must follow every day so that limits what I can wear. I try to dress my best over the weekends and love to collect new and interesting pieces. My favorite brands are Free People, True Religon Jeans, Hudson Jeans, and Lacoste. Im the kind of person who refuses to buy things full priced, partly becuase Ive been raised in a coupon cutting family. My mom and I made a deal that she pays for school clothes and I pay for nonschool clothing. Unfortunaly I feel the need to buy more non school clothing. Im also incredibly curvy for my young age of 15 and find it impossible to find designer school clothes that fit, so I go with comfortable and casual items. I look forward to reading and looking at other teenagers' style choices and looks. Thanks!


----------



## mcb100

whats everyone been up to lately?


----------



## MACsarah

School, and more school  What about you, MCB?


Wore to school today:
Vintage Rolex oyster perpetual datejust in Yellow gold (I woke up feeling like a rapper. kwim?)
Black E&J blazer
Black V neck 
J brand pencil jeans in black
CL Hyper prive in black
Foley+corinna tote in black


----------



## pinkpol15h

Damn MAC how did you manage cl hps at school! I swear all my classes are at opposite ends of the school 
Mcb, school's basically been taking over my life lol. Tmrs friday though and next week a lot of my classes start very late so I'm pleased 

Do you guys know where I can get a really long skinny belt that you can tie a few times around the waist? I've been searching forever :/


----------



## MACsarah

Burberry made one a few seasons ago that I used to have, until I lost it. LOL. They aren't that bad when in all my classes, except for bio/chem, I sit down. Most of my classes are across campus, too, but I can make it 


i'm not gonna lie, I did put some lanvin flats in my locker though.

edt:
Have you though of going to a plus size store to get a belt in XXL and just getting it tailored for more holes?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oh wow that sounds foolproof why didn't I think of that :o thanks MAC, I'll try this weekend 

I want Lanvin flats sososo much but 600+ isn't in my price range (n)


----------



## MACsarah

Get your arse to LA. haha. The barney warehouse sale had them there.. 


I love my Lanvin flats, they are so comfy, its almost like you don't have anything on. Chanel flats might be a little more comfier if you are walking on hot pavement and don't want a third degree burn on your foot, but hey..


----------



## pinkpol15h

Holt Renfrew Last Call had some yellow and orange neon sparkly ones on sale for like 200 but I still can't bring myself to buy them  
I am going to start saving up though. Except I've been really intrigued by a lot of chinese medicine nonsense lol. I'm wondering if I should buy Lanvin flats or bird's nest soup.. They're both like 700 in Toronto -_-


----------



## MACsarah

Bird nest soup is so good! haha. I used to eat it all the time when I was sick when I was like..around 4. Yeah, I'm really asian. I actually didn't know it was "expensive'. I guess thats because I'm not paying, but wow, bird nest the same as a pair of shoes? crazy.

I would get some black or neutral color first, or yellow. or nude.

edt:
http://www.80spurple.com/shop/product/108169/5256/insight-women-s-tiffany-bandeau-black
So getting that bikini.


----------



## pinkpol15h

It isn't even scientifically proven so what if I wasted a pair of Lanvins on ineffective bird spit?!! I will never forgive myself lol.

I really want black or nude! Ahh thinking about them makes me smile LOL. :$ 

NYFW is almosy over! Just Tommy Hilfiger to go. This years nyfw wasn't as impressive as I thought but I def wanted some things, a lot of which is the fur  
Which fw is next? I can't wait


----------



## MACsarah

I hate NYFW more then anything! like..why is NYC still considered a fashion "capital" or w/e.. 

LOL. Get your parents to get the bird nest soup, and get the flats on your own? I'm such a genius. Are you actually planning on buying a few pounds of it? haha. Theres a resutrant around here who serves it with other good stuff.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I hear horror stories about asian restaurants, hygiene-wise lol. I stay away from them at all costs. 

Lol mac you see, my problem is that I only ask my parents for these type of unnecessary luxuries when I'm doing well in school. And well... Let's just say I can't ask them LMAO.

Why do you hate nyfw?


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. that is true! I think there are some exceptions though! 

Awh, well, I'll keep my eyes out for them for you! http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/500351659,default,pd.html such pretty color. I need these now! I don't have that color! gaah. 

I think all the collections during NYFW are all boring, and everything is just expected. Its not like the clothes are cute, its all about the parties. no one cares about the lines..


----------



## coachâ¥

I love my lanvins, but I love my Chanels way way more. My lanvins gave me blisters the first couple times I wore them...idk how?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MAC!?! You went to the warehouse sale... Wouldn't you be scared of being hit with a heel in your head?! HAHAHA I went to the one in NYC though. no lavin flats there in my size-- And I was looking! But they did have ones with heels... I really wanted the flats.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I can't see the shoes mac :/ all it does is take me to barneys homepage on my bb. What's the name of the shoe?


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: LOL. I didn't actually go, I just heard that barney had a lot of lavin flats there.  

Pink: the ice blue lanvin flats.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Figured.... (Insert something I'm going to PM you).


----------



## coachâ¥

I don't know what made me think of this, but I saw the cutest pregnant lady coming out of Starbucks today rocking Tribute pumps, denim leggings, and a Speedy 40.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Awww coach that sounds adorable! That reminds me of Nicole Richie when she was preg. She had a long hobo dress and such high CLs.
I can't imagine strutting in heels that high when there's so much extra weight.

Mac wow those flats are so pretty!


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> Awww coach that sounds adorable! That reminds me of Nicole Richie when she was preg. She had a long hobo dress and such high CLs.
> I can't imagine strutting in heels that high when there's so much extra weight.
> 
> Mac wow those flats are so pretty!



Me either, my mom saw her and was like I lived in flats when I was preggers.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm always amazed by the women that can stay super-skinny when pregnant... Aside from their bellies of course! But I've seen two women that seem to be so skinny (but healthy) and pregnant.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm always amazed by the women that can stay super-skinny when pregnant... Aside from their bellies of course! But I've seen two women that seem to be so skinny (but healthy) and pregnant.



Like Kourtney Kardashian!


----------



## afsweet

hi girls,

*pinkpol*- i really wanted lanvin flats too, but i have the hardest time finding shoes that fit me properly so i didn't want to waste the money on a pair that may not work for me. it's not like i can wear them 20 times, realize they still don't fit right/hurt, and then return them! so i stopped myself from buying them. my tory burch and mbmj flats are comfy for me, so i won't bother with lanvin unless i see a really good deal on them. bird's nest soup on the other hand is worth every penny lol.

*purse*- i'm more amazed at the ladies who have a baby and then literally go back to their prepregnancy weight and body! i've known ladies who have a baby and you can't tell at all even right after they gave birth! it's amazing and i pray i'll be like that!


----------



## MACsarah

My mom wishes she didn't go right back to her pre-pregnancy body because she said that when she lost the tummy, she also lost her bubbies.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Steph, like heidi klum. I swear that woman is a superhero. 
I swear, have all asians tried the bird's nest soup lol.. I know it's really popular among hong kong celebs and that's what's supposed to have made their skin really nice.


----------



## afsweet

*pinkpol*- mmm every chinese person probably has lol. it's seriously my favorite soup ever. much better than shark's fin IMO.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Every chinese person minus me  ok I swear this like tpf convo convinced me to buy it :x I want to try shark fin first tho just cause it sounds tougher 

Omg is anyone else excited about J brand + proenza schouler collab?! I have a test and quiz tmr and this is the only thing I can rmb LOL. And those yummy ggreen fur mittens chris benz showed at nyfw (sorry mac )


----------



## MACsarah

stephc005: Shun on you. I love shark fins.

pinkpol15h: wait. Why wasn't I aware of that collab?! wtheck. when is it releasing?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I just heard about it like last night I think. No idea on details but tell me if you know anything!


----------



## MACsarah

cool. haha. I was thinking that its releasing tomorrow. its like, wth. lol. What do you think of the Ps11 bag? i think its horrible.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I think pics don't do it justice and it would be cool on the shoulder but still.. Its a huge mistake on PS's part. The PS1 will only look better if it getts sloucher.

I just put on Thrill in Brazil by OPI. Looking at all the olivia pics make me want to paint my nails red as well


----------



## MACsarah

gaah. I've been so stuck lately with nails. My nails are naked.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I've always wanaed to try a french mani with black tips. Do you guys do ur nails at home?

Outfit for school then downtown:
Green lacoste sweater
Black cm tank
White miss sixty tank 
Med wash erin anf skinnies
Black minnetonka mocassin flats
Chestnut leather jacket
Thickrimmed ralph glasses

Tgif! Everyone have a good friday


----------



## pearlisthegurl

wow number six!!!!

sorry i havent been posting lately. soo swamped with work!

what are you guys doing this weekend?

im wearing my grade's t-shirt. true religion skirt and black betsey johnson tights


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Number Six?! Crazy! 

Pink- Cute outfit  I've done black nail polish with silver tips and I liked it. For some reason clear nails with black tips look weird to me. 

Mac- I guess I'm in the minority because I like the PS 11 bag. Its kinda cute. 

Good Evening Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head to PF Changs for dinner with friends. One of my friends is in town for the weekend and I'm going to meet her new SO she's been talking about non stop. I'm thinking about buying Gucci's Flora perfume, any thoughts? I never paid much attention to it until I saw the sample page in Instyle mag. I really like it. 

Outfit 
http://www.rogannyc.com/media/catal...06f020e43594a9c230972d/s/s/ss10.womens172.jpg
Nobody Skinny Jeans- My new obsession, they are sooo comfy.
Gold Double Platform Peep toes 
Gold Watch/Gold Hoops


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: My mom wears Flora, and I think that says enough about my opinion on it. Its way to mature. haha. Nice sweater, and I have never tried nobody skinny jeans! link? 

pinkpol15h: I do half/half. I sometimes get them done at a salon, and sometimes if I'm feeling in a good spirit I'll just do it myself.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm having takeouy sushi while watching A Walk To Remember. It's such a sweet movie!

LL, Flora by Gucci smelled alright on the card but really good my skin. I still prefer Envy Me for its sweeter scent.

Pearl, I'll be studying, buying groceries and going to church this weekend! Not much shopping except looking for that belt I wanted. What about you?


----------



## MACsarah

Gah. I'm going nuts here. I'm waiting for my acceptance letter to the school I want to go to next year (first choice), but I don't think the mail will be coming anytime soon! My father even called me a few minutes ago asking if I got it yet.. gahhh..

Going to a friend's birthday party tonight. I personally think I got her a sick gift.
wearing:
Black One-shoulder Issa dress 
Black tights
Black tribute sandals (yeah, I see you all yawning.)
Black patented clutch
White 38mm Ceramic watch;Thin Black headband


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*Mac,* i hope you get in! (what school?)

My friends all know I give good gifts and the person who arranges secret santa always rig it so they get me. Its a little insane. Im just a bargain shopper so for the $20 limit this year I bought my friend a huge betsey johnson snake necklace and her favorite hard candy perfume.

I love the sweater *lady loub!*

I do my own nails. I used to get them done but I just rather do it myself. I get pedicures done sometimes though.

Today I have food shopping and tennis and tommorow I just have tennis. Its a slow weekend.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to my brother's basketball game, and then to the mall to help my aunt find a present for my brother. As for my outfit, MAC would not be happy.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm on my way to Taco Bell for lunch. Not healthy but I haven't had it for so long.

Red yellow black plaid oversized flannel shirt
White tights
Black shorts
Modern Vintage Vinnys in beige


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- I only own one pair, and they came from here: http://www.my-wardrobe.com/nobody-denim/mod-tube-mid-rise-skinny-jean-818560 

After putting Flora on, I can understand why you say its mature. It smells good on paper but it doesn't work on my skin. I had my SO smell it and he gave me the ugliest face, so I'm not going to buy it. 

Good Afternoon Ladies  

It feels so good outside. Its 55 degrees and the sun is out. It feels like a nice spring day, and everyone is dressed accordingly. I'm about to head out, run some errands, and go to lunch with my parents. I'm also going to do some shopping. 

Outfit 
Tan and White Thin Stripe Off the Shoulder Top 
J Brand Ankled Jeans 
Tan Studded GZ Gladiator Heels- It feels nice to bring out my spring footwear!
Gold Hoop Earrings/Oversized Gold Cocktail Ring


----------



## MACsarah

PINK: you know how you wanted a long skinny belt? I was shopping with my father today in the mens department and they had a huge belt section. if you look at the larger ones, they can go around your waist 2 or 3 times. 

LadyLouboutin08: thanks. Do they run small? The jeans don't seem to fully zip up on the model. Nice outfit  and LMFAO @ your SO's reaction.

coach&#9829;: I love you (and your uggs) no matter what!


----------



## toxic-rush

wow, this place definitely lacks teens who don't wear designer clothes to school everyday.
at my school the majority of people wear hollister, abercrombie, guess, express, victoria's secret.
pretty much brand names, i rarely met someone whose worn some sort of designer stuff.
i like wearing pacsun, zumiez, and hot topic. NO DESIGNER STUFF SORRY :D


----------



## MACsarah

toxic-rush said:


> wow, this place definitely lacks teens who don't wear designer clothes to school everyday.
> at my school the majority of people wear hollister, abercrombie, guess, express, victoria's secret.
> pretty much brand names, i rarely met someone whose worn some sort of designer stuff.
> i like wearing pacsun, zumiez, and hot topic. NO DESIGNER STUFF SORRY :D



hey, lets not judge us all on a few pages. I think if you look back on old threads, you'll see that most of us also wear what you consider "brand names".


----------



## pinkpol15h

Toxic, I really like vs and vs pink buts its really hard to find in toronto. Vs pink has the cutest loungewear!

Mac, I'm going into my dads closet asap! Heheh 

I'm having korean for dinner tonight 
Changed into:
White teenflo shortsleeve sheer dress shirt
Black cm tank
White energie tank
7fam straight legs
Minnetonka flats
White coach caccoon coat (mom's)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Thanks  I ended up exchanging my pair for a bigger size. They were really tight in my thighs. You might want to size up  

Toxic-Rush- Different strokes for different strokes  I agree with Pinkpol that VS has really cute and comfortable lounge wear. Just because you don't wear designer stuff doesn't mean you aren't welcome to post in the thread. We welcome new folks!


----------



## MACsarah

I actually sized up 3 sizes, since they didn't even have my normal size to begin with. Hopefully they will really run small. haha. Maybe I can try to find a 23 later on, since I actually have pretty thin thighs, which are to small for some brands.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3 sizes up?! Good luck with that, lol. 

Only 8 more days till the 7FAM Coco Denim leggings come out. I want them so bad!!


----------



## MACsarah

LOL> yeah. I mean, 24 fits me fine, so thats just 2 sizes up, really.

Oh yeah, I remember that. I actually wore the black ones today. Pretty comfy, although I prefer real denim.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*Lady Loub*- Ive never heard of nobody jeans before!

toxic- most of us go to school where everybody wears mall clothes or brand names. I think thats why we all turned to the purse forum. Its not like we ONLY wear designer clothes. We all have some brand name clothing its just that we appreciate designers and would love to wear them more.

I NEED these for this spring:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3094989...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2375535&P=1
or
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3075269...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2375535&P=1


----------



## pinkpol15h

I agree with Purse. I have a really unhealthy obsession with Club Monaco :/ but at least it's not ridic priced.

I'm going to NYC in March and I've decided to get Lanvin flats then. I tried some on on Friday and I literally heard angels singing. Going to start saving up!  right now I have about $13 lol.


----------



## mcb100

i hardly ever wear designer clothes. i love them, but i only have maybe a few designer tees and two pairs of designer jeans because I have to compensate.....I always carry a designer bag (LV & Chanel) and I only wear high end makeup. 
  So most of my clothes are from a&f, victorias secret, or the macys department store. 
But I appreciate designers and I like to mix the high and low end.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

girls were on six!?!?!?!? AHHH!

whats everyone up to? i work today bleh. i need starbucks to keep me up!


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. have fun at work, juicy. I have Cross country practice today. gah. trying to prepare myself. lol.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> School, and more school  What about you, MCB?
> 
> 
> Wore to school today:
> Vintage Rolex oyster perpetual datejust in Yellow gold (I woke up feeling like a rapper. kwim?)
> Black E&J blazer
> Black V neck
> J brand pencil jeans in black
> CL Hyper prive in black
> Foley+corinna tote in black




faierceee. my friend couldnt even make it in her ronaldos LOL i forced her to wear them so we can match and 2 periods later the flats went on!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> LOL. have fun at work, juicy. I have Cross country practice today. gah. trying to prepare myself. lol.




oh no :/ i had to quit track, it was just TOO much. the coach was a bit pyscho!


----------



## mcb100

i love Ulta, its my new favorite store. I have to go there like once every three weeks. gahhh, i want the Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland set but they're all sold out and the prices on ebay are absolutely ridiculous..........like over a hundred dollars for an eyeshadow palette.


----------



## MACsarah

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> faierceee. my friend couldnt even make it in her ronaldos LOL i forced her to wear them so we can match and 2 periods later the flats went on!



LOL. thanks. haha. I would probably bribe a friend if I wanted them to wear something. 

Track & field is so fun! I'm better at short distant, then long distant. I think all XC coaches are physco. It comes with the territory.

MCB: I always thought you lived in UK! haha. I don't like Ulta. I feel like its just a hyped-up drugstore.


----------



## mcb100

i don't have any Sephoras near me within driving distance, or a MAC, so thats probably why I love Ulta so much.

When I do journey out to Sephora, which is probably like once a year, I love how they have NARS and certain brands that Ulta doesn't, but I can't stand the actual store set up. LOL. That Sephora is always so crowded, with no room and people are always knocking things over. There's hardly anyone in the Ulta and I have all the space I want. Lmfao.  

I got the keratin treatment on my curls like a month ago. (Not sure if anyone knows what that is?) I now have wavy hair instead of the super curly hair I used to have.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love Ulta. theres one really close to me! They recently changed the store's layout so its going to take some time to get used too.

Wearing:

Black Juicy empire hoodie
Turqouise Rebecca Beeson long sleeve
Citizens skirt
blowfish flats.

Im going to target soon. thats it for today/


----------



## basicandorganic

cute outfit, pearl! 

im just going to be studying.
i think i've come down with strep throat... and honestly, i'm not that upset about it, aside from the constant pain - that means i can put off my english test for another day. yay for more study time. 

now, i was in burberry a few days ago... i LOVE their shopping bags (the ivory ones with the metallic foil on one side) - they're so pretty. i know, i know. its just a shopping bag... but it attracts me more then any of their bags. honestly, most burberry bags lookk like they're on the same level as coach... i dont hate coach, its just... at least coach is REASONABLY priced (and sometimes cute!) - burberry, on the other hand, is priced in almost the same region as LV or even bal...and yet, i still don't see the allure of it. the only bag that i saw that caught my eye was the shopping bag!  ugh.

(but i love burberry RTW and scarves, heh.) just a little rant...

i'm counting down the days till spring break at the moment. (its march 4th) my birthday is march 3rd! me and my friend are gonna go downtown and shopshopshop!

also, pink - i love lanvin flats! i really hope you get a pair ASAP because they are wonderful and super pretty  (but - i saw a pair of taupe ones at HR last call a month ago for around 199... they were gorgeous, but were a 7, which is too big for my tiny foot ... they also had a nice navy-ish colour and a silver that also, were not in my size. i think those were 299 though)


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC: I love you too! 

I love Ulta, I could spend hours in there.

It's 65 outside today, and it feels so nice to be able to leave without my coat.
Outfit:
Dark washed J Brand jeggings
White HL t-shirt
Pink Gucci stole
Gold Juicy gladitors
Jumbo
Goldish brown oversized Fendi sunglasses


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

New Thread! Yay! I feel like it took us a long time to get through Number 5. Number 3 and 4 went so quickly! I can't believe we talk this much...

Today I have a ton of homework to catch up on! Last night was my friend's birthday party at her country club. It was a ton of fun!
What I Wore:
http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/women/apparel/dresses/prodT2DBW (looks so cute on!).
Black thick waist belt. 
Black tights.
Black quilted patent BCBG high-heeled booties. 
Black Day BBag.
Then this black mesh flower headband thing from Delia's.

I've been seeing so many cute things for spring lately! To bad there's still about two feet of snow on the ground...


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> New Thread! Yay! I feel like it took us a long time to get through Number 5. Number 3 and 4 went so quickly! I can't believe we talk this much...
> 
> Today I have a ton of homework to catch up on! Last night was my friend's birthday party at her country club. It was a ton of fun!
> What I Wore:
> http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/women/apparel/dresses/prodT2DBW (looks so cute on!).
> Black thick waist belt.
> Black tights.
> Black quilted patent BCBG high-heeled booties.
> Black Day BBag.
> Then this black mesh flower/bow headband thing from Delia's.



Your outfit sounds really cute!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just ordered a bunch of stuff off of Ulta... I had a gift card I needed to blow and the closest ulta is 20-30 minutes away, and I just didn't see myself making it out there in the near future. & They had a bunch of their nailpolishes (which I love... I use them more often then my more expensive kinds) on sale for $1.99. So I got like 11 nail polishes, a new mascara, hair ties, and a comb, I got free shipping and have 3 cents left on my gift card. LOL


edit: I am in LOVE with these. too bad I have no where to wear them...... http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=C&c=&product=DG-WZ37


----------



## mcb100

i'm thinking about picking up a few of their shower smoothies...i think they're like 14.99 and Buy 1 Get 1 Free. I also wanna get a few things from Philosophy, and maybe a few Urban Decay eyeshadows. 

A few weeks ago, I got this Ed Hardy women's perfume in the pink bottle. Not really what you'd expect from Ed Hardy, (i'm not hating on the brand at all, but i only like a few of their plainer things....not a huge fan.) and it smells REALLY good. It's my favorite perfume now. It smells so good, I might even buy their other perfume. It smells kind of like strawberrys. http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...avAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat100010


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*mcb* i actually loved the ed hardy perfume too! it did surprise me!
*cute classy* your outfit sounds adorb!
*purse* i like the shoes, but think the ballerina straps are unflattering. (but very cute!)

im actually right now painting my nails. im using sally hansen's celeb city. its SO SHINY! im shocked! im going to konad it afterwards!

its this color. i just bought it at target. im in love!
heres the swatch


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Mcb-* I was surprised by Ed Hardy too. I liked the way it smelled, but IMO it smells like a knock off of something Escada has done. 

*Cute_Classy-* Cute Outfit  

*Purse-* I'm not feeling the shoes at all, I can't imagine what they would look cute with. 

*Pearl-* Ooh, I like that color! 

Evening Ladies  

Its been a really lazy Sunday for me. Its raining outside, and I've been in the house pretty much all day. I just put a pot of chili on for the SO and I for dinner. We're debating on going bowling at midnight since he's off work tomorrow but we aren't sure yet. 

Outfit 
http://www.djpremium.com/shop?cmd=i...0-4731913&prodname=karl-tee&catname=dimepiece
Black Leggings 
Stud Earrings/Tennis Bracelet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse - I love those shoes. I WANT I WANT I WANT.


----------



## MACsarah

Just a random question: how is/was high school for all of you? Like, if it was one thing you could change your first year, what would that be? 


 I've really been thinking about high school for the last month or two, even though I'm barely half way trough with this school year.

LadyLouboutin08: cute t-shirt. I'm a total Daddy's girl, too!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

high school is amazing. but i lost alot of my old friends when i switched schools. I should have kept contact better. After a while of not speaking i coudnt just call them and now i barely talk to them.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Mac*- I would deffinantly say: Talk to everyone. A person next to you in line at lunch, someone who sits next to you, whatever. Be nice & talk to everyone. Don't act above anyone. (not that I think you would). I had a bad experience where people thought I thought I was above everyone else, and like... yeah. Just be nice and friendly to everyone. Especially since you're starting somewhere new.


----------



## MACsarah

pearlisthegurl: that's good to hear! I'm sorry about your friends from your other school. I'm sure they miss you. Can't you reconnect on facebook? LOL. I think everyone has talked to an old friend there.

PurseXaXholic: thank you for the advice! most definite would I do that. haha. Although they might think I'm crazy for talking so much. I tend to talk to much. I hate people who thought they where above everyone, its like, if you think you are so good, why are you here?!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I talk too much too... now. Anyway, when I started high school I was more shy and everyone thought I was stuck-up. & i agree w/ pearl. Keep your old friends. Even if you just have to write on their FACEBOOK wall "Hey! What's up?" Or whatever maintain contact.


----------



## MACsarah

awh. You're so not stuck-up! LOL. I will totally do that. Although the possible boarding school i'll be attending has a curfew, where all computers have to be turned off by a certain time, and I'm pretty sure I'll be stuck to my desk by my school work.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Take a walk... Meet some hot guys. Serriously. You can't work the WHOLE time.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. true. omg, when I was visiting the schools, all the school's hockey players where so cute! like, dude. made it so hard to choose which school was my favorite!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Ehhh... I don't care for hockey players. Football players? HELL YES. But not the giant ones. Lol I also like some basketball players (but there is a certain height/skinyness I won't go for... even though I'm 5'9"). Umm... lax players are okay. Very few wrestlers. Baseball?! YES. I'm so excited for baseball practices to start. 
As you can see, I have my sports covered.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Football players here are so uh..lol...blonde and dull. I dated one last year, and omgod girl! It was impossible to talk to him about anything. Hot as hell though. I like hockey players because its something about a guy who can play a sport where he gets the crap beaten out of him. The more fake teeth, the hotter. 

LMFAO@ having sports covered. Did you know 4 years I ago I thought baseball was where you touch someone, and they win? lol. I hate american sports. Lacross players. omg girl, they are hot. Soccer players are okay.

I'll take a swimmer any day.


remember the old thread where we always talked about boys? lol.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Soccer players are generally too skinny. I like a big boy. LMAO, but not too big. there's a fine line. Let's say... 6' to 6'3" and 180-210 lbs.... yeah. That's my approximate of the guys I like. And I usually tend to fall for the guys that are hot and they know it... A weakness of mine. 
Oh and swimmers? Gah. They have the biggest shoulders and the SMALLEST waists. Lol not my thing.


----------



## MACsarah

No love for soccer players? they are sooo hot here in the west coast atleast. oh, and I forgot. Surfers. the good ones. cute. so. cute. LOL. I totally love arrogant guys, too. The hair-flipping pretty boys 

I also forgot to mention tennis guys. omfg. Pure gold there. Semi-gentlemens sport (golf players are too boring), and so fit. When I'm practicing, they always decide to not wear shirts.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I did like a soccer player for a while.... But IDK none of them have really appealed to me. And tennis players? No guys really play tennis here. Surfers? Nah... my friend has a thing for surfers, but we're land-locked here. SO... LMAO She tries...


----------



## MACsarah

C'mon. You know you love the surfers. the tan and the hair. haha. 

no one plays tennis? omfg. tennis is a huge deal here. huge.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Don't really like the floppy hair...


----------



## MACsarah

pfft. More boys to me.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey ladies!

School was only half a day. Everyday should be like this! 

Outfit:
Cashmere black white striped Teenflo polo with deep v
White Garage racerback
Black wool tights
Black CM shorts with brass buttons
Purple elastic gladiator DJP kitten heels
Black TNA bf winter trench with fur
Silver TCo heart Notes pendant


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

Its cold and rainy today. Ugh, it would be nice to have more than just one day of nice weather. 

Outfit 
Black Leather Motorcycle Jacket 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/incl...folder_id=282574492711024&bmUID=1266872515580
Black J Brand Skinny Jeans 
Black Peep toe Ankle Boots 
Stud Earrings/Bracelet


----------



## MACsarah

LL08: Cute outfit! haha. that sucks about the rain. Barney didn't have Kimmy's ALC jacket  boooh.

pinkpol15h: I can beat that. I didn't have school today


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Aww, that sucks. I kinda figured they wouldn't because it was so popular. Shopbop sold out of it twice. Did you try calling Intermix? Lucky you for not having class today. 

I'm about to head out for a mani/pedi. I'm over this plain black polish....I think I'll go for a houndstooth pattern..


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol I just read purse and MAC's convo...I'm dieing. MAC I love the pretty boys and hockey players! Purse I would say out of football, basketball, wrestlers, and baseball guys my fave would have to be baseball!


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: I have yet to call intermix, but I'm heading down there tomorrow anyways, so I might as well check then. You had class today? I thought it was a holiday today?! president's day, no?

coach&#9829;: hell yes! lol. Do you still like justin bieber? I swear, there are so many clones of him here. its like..wtf. ew. Wrestlers scare me. I mean.. like...they roll around on a mat with other guys in a speedo looking thing. No thank you.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm outside in the backyard trying to tan now. I wish my legs would tan faster already!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/62124

omg. I need that. i wish some company made a completly nude bathing suite. would look so cool.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: I have yet to call intermix, but I'm heading down there tomorrow anyways, so I might as well check then. You had class today? I thought it was a holiday today?! president's day, no?
> 
> coach&#9829;: hell yes! lol. Do you still like justin bieber? I swear, there are so many clones of him here. its like..wtf. ew. Wrestlers scare me. I mean.. like...they roll around on a mat with other guys in a speedo looking thing. No thank you.



I never liked him! I just thought he was a cutie! I totally agree MAC I mean who wants another guys sweat on them?! Not me!


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL, I'm in love with that cardigan of yours!

UGH today is so gloomy! It's stillll snowing outside. I'm going downtown tomorrow for a field trip.. Don't want to walk in 3 feet of snow U_U


----------



## pinkpol15h

Whhat the heck Mac, you're trying tan?! Dfjsofh I hate you and your stupid California!


----------



## coachâ¥

It's sixty here, but really windy.


----------



## MACsarah

Pink: its only around like..76 or something, but the sun is out, so I might as well be out. Used to be 80s last week. didn't get a chance to tan then. LMFAO. its the end of feb, and you still have snow? You canadians... jk. Psst. You can vouch for us that hockey players are hot right? 


coach&#9829;: right! Atleast when hockey players beat each other up, they are all covering their bodies up. lol. 


16 more days til I get all my "accepted, declined, and waitlisted" letters for BS next year. GAAH!

edt:
I tried to take a picture on my Macbook right now, but its complete a fail. I can't take a picture of the sky without the screen going white.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Pink: its only around like..76 or something, but the sun is out, so I might as well be out. Used to be 80s last week. didn't get a chance to tan then. LMFAO. its the end of feb, and you still have snow? You canadians... jk. Psst. You can vouch for us that hockey players are hot right?
> 
> 
> coach&#9829;: right! Atleast when hockey players beat each other up, they are all covering their bodies up. lol.
> 
> 
> 16 more days til I get all my "accepted, declined, and waitlisted" letters for BS next year. GAAH!



I only wish it was 76 here! Lol exactly and like what guys wants another guys "body" in their face! I wish you luck MAC! &#9829;


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I'm telling you, move to Southern California, duh! Isn't it hot in Atlanta, too, since its in the south? lol. so true about another guy's body in their face. tbqh, I wouldn't want to wrestle or fight a girl. to uhm..close and personal.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. I'm telling you, move to Southern California, duh! Isn't it hot in Atlanta, too, since its in the south? lol. so true about another guy's body in their face. tbqh, I wouldn't want to wrestle or fight a girl. to uhm..close and personal.



It's like only 60. Sorta cold with all the wind today. I would never wanna wrestle with anyone period.


----------



## MACsarah

Wouldn't wanna break a nail, huh 

60s? thats cold. lol. How has life been for you? we haven't talked in forever! haha. any cute boys?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Wouldn't wanna break a nail, huh
> 
> 60s? thats cold. lol. How has life been for you? we haven't talked in forever! haha. any cute boys?



And look who's talking!  haha

Well It is a little chilly. It's been pretty good and I know! I've met some just none that I'm interested in.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. girl, I do not know what you're talking about. sounds like you're having fun. I'll have to go now. I need to catch up on assignments and study. bye!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. girl, I do not know what you're talking about. sounds like you're having fun. I'll have to go now. I need to catch up on assignments and study. bye!



Lol! I wouldn't say fun, it's actually been pretty boring. I should be studying too, but instead I'm looking at BAL reveals.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Has anyone tried or heard of Bloch flats? I was looking at them at NAP and they aren't too shabby!


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> Has anyone tried or heard of Bloch flats? I was looking at them at NAP and they aren't too shabby!



They remind me of my Lanvins.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Same here but the shape is a bit diff. I wanna try em before I purchase the Lanvin ones. They're only a fraction of the price


----------



## MACsarah

I had a few pairs a few seasons ago. Not the most comfiest flats, but they do the job. There is absolutely no arch though, so yeah. I also like repetto flats.


Gah. I was on a roll w/studying, and then I decide to log back into tPF again!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I had a few pairs a few seasons ago. Not the most comfiest flats, but they do the job. There is absolutely no arch though, so yeah. I also like repetto flats.
> 
> 
> Gah. I was on a roll w/studying, and then I decide to log back into tPF again!



They don't look very comfy at all. My Lanvins almost feel like I don't have shoes on when I wear them.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. yes. they are so thin, though. Chanel's soles are more ..defined.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I don't like the look of Repettos. I prefer the more unstructured flats.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. yes. they are so thin, though. Chanel's soles are more ..defined.



I just adore my Chanels!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Nope, I had school today like many other university's did. What did you do on your day off? 

VB sunnies=  I've been wanting a pair since Netaporter got them in, but I was still on the fence. I finally took the plunge, and they are great! Well made, and they look cute on my face. I think I've found a replacement for my Grey Ants...

What is everyone having for dinner? I'm eating leftover chili from last night, and I'm going to eat a slice of strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: really? we got a day of for Washington's birthday. haha. I stayed at home thinking I was going to study, but instead I was tanning, online shopping, and talking to purse. I'm too sore from yesterday to go outside.

VB sunnies look so good on other people but me! haha. I'm glad you found a pair of glasses you really like


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm home sick today. So tired. My body aches and my throat is killing me. Unfortunately I have to do a sh*t ton of homework now. Blah.

MAC & Purse - I LOVE hockey players haha. I'm not really into jocks, I don't like football players and basketball players and such, I have a thing for musicians...and I DESPISE lacrosse players. Lacrosse is such a huge deal at my school and all the guys who play it are such tools. 

Pink - Some of the Bloch flats are cute, but I would stick with the Lanvins.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

Can I ask you guys a question? How many time do you guys wear your jeans before you wash them? I was having a conversation with school associates earlier and somehow the conversation turned to laundry, lol. One of the girls said that she wears her jeans at least 3x before washing them, and in my mind I shuttered. I didn't say anything but I couldn't help but think how gross that is. (Its the neat freak/germaphobe in me) Am I the only who thinks thats kinda nasty? My jeans get washed after 1 wear; not washing them is like wearing dirty clothes IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Unless I get my jeans dirty the first time I wear them I don't normally wash them. I wash them after two wears normally, otherwise they get too stretched out.


----------



## coachâ¥

I wash my jeans every time I wear them.


----------



## pinkpol15h

It depends on what I did in them. If I wear them out the entire day, I'd wear them twice and wash them. If I spend only a few hours in them, I'd wear them 3 times before washing.


----------



## basicandorganic

It's actually recommended to NOT wash your jeans every time you wear them - it's like jean suicide. But, I don't wear jeans that often - so mine usually end up getting washed every other time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Can I ask you guys a question? How many time do you guys wear your jeans before you wash them? I was having a conversation with school associates earlier and somehow the conversation turned to laundry, lol. One of the girls said that she wears her jeans at least 3x before washing them, and in my mind I shuttered. I didn't say anything but I couldn't help but think how gross that is. (Its the neat freak/germaphobe in me) Am I the only who thinks thats kinda nasty? My jeans get washed after 1 wear; not washing them is like wearing dirty clothes IMO.



I just reread my post and excuse me, lol. I meant *shuddered.*

WTF was I thinking...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

basicandorganic said:


> It's actually recommended to NOT wash your jeans every time you wear them - it's like jean suicide. But, I don't wear jeans that often - so mine usually end up getting washed every other time.



I know that you shouldn't wash them every time, but IMO its gross not to. (No offense to anyone.) Once I've worn them, in my mind they are dirty. I have yet to have any issues with my denim, despite me washing them so often. I buy a lot of jeans so I tend not to wear the exact same pairs over and over again. Maybe that helps? Who knows...


----------



## MACsarah

I wear raw jeans a lot, which means i won't wash them for 6 months-1 year and over. With normal jeans, probably 3 times, then I wash. but it takes a long time, since my denim collection is pretty large, so I don't wear the same jeans over and over again, unless they are raw.

edt:
I bet Liyah puked her lunch up from reading that I haven't washed a pair of jeans for over a year.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> I wear raw jeans a lot, which means i won't wash them for 6 months-1 year and over. With normal jeans, probably 3 times, then I wash. but it takes a long time, since my denim collection is pretty large, so I don't wear the same jeans over and over again, unless they are raw.
> 
> edt:
> *I bet Liyah puked her lunch up from reading that I haven't washed a pair of jeans for over a year.*


 
LOL!

And, what are raw jeans? Damn girl, how many pairs do you own?

I try to wash my jeans as much as much as possible because I like the cloth-y feel of fresh jeans but I have noticed colour fade in my ANF ones. I guess comfort comes second =p


----------



## MACsarah

Fresh denim w/fresh dye. Its basically unprocessed jeans. the more you wear them, the more the jeans form to your legs. All the creases, bends, and etc. will be fitted to you. The dye is also semi-fresh, and it sorta rubs until you wash them.

G-star, nudie, Acne and those brands make raw jeans


----------



## basicandorganic

raw jeans are a nightmare for me... too much color transfer onto my bags.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I do not like raw jeans. I like to pick a wash and for the jeans to stay with it!
I own like 12 pairs of jeans. I cant wear jeans Monday-Friday so i actually do have a big collection. I wear jeans like twice before washing. It really depends on how long I wear them.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I have way to many jeans to count :S I do not wear uniform, and I wear jeans every day. love them.

what are your favorite brands, pearl? 

basicandorganic: thats too bad! I'm willing to suffer dye transfer for a good pair of jeans.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love my hudsons, true religions, genetic, habitual, kitson, and for cheap pairs a&f fits really well!


----------



## MACsarah

Sounds fun. I have never tried Kitson jeans. where do they sell? LOL. I'm not the biggest fan of true religion. 

I like J brand, Diesel, *Acne*,* cheap monday*(w*hat, I'm swedish*.), Earnest sewn, Siwy, jet, AG adriano, Genetic denim, Blank, William rast, and Balenciaga(although I wish I owned more of them).


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love AF and William rast (even though they run big!) ive been really disappointed with my jbrand. they dont do anything for my shape.

kitson jeans sell at kitson! i bought mine at marshalls actually.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I like to stay away from Kitson for denim. I hate true religions, so I bet kitson gets their form from TR. Oh well.  I love J brand! what is your leg-type again? Cig seem to be attractive on everyone. I can never shop at tjmaxx/marshall for jeans. All the sizes are to big, or the jeans have a fit-defect where they fit so awkwardly.

I buy Abercrombie jeans to get down and dirty with. My friends and I where volunteering for Habitat4h today, and well, my jeans are brown from the dirt! lol. 

reminds me. I wore:
TbyAW v neck in royal blue
HCO Braided leather brown belt 
Abercrombie kids skinny jeans
Navy blue converses low
Alternative ap. hoddie in heather grey
yeah, I was real glamorous today. haha. I'm happy we didn't have school today, again. I was actually getting dressed to go to school, but then I realized that it was a day off.


----------



## evilvietgirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Can I ask you guys a question? How many time do you guys wear your jeans before you wash them? I was having a conversation with school associates earlier and somehow the conversation turned to laundry, lol. One of the girls said that she wears her jeans at least 3x before washing them, and in my mind I shuttered. I didn't say anything but I couldn't help but think how gross that is. (Its the neat freak/germaphobe in me) Am I the only who thinks thats kinda nasty? My jeans get washed after 1 wear; not washing them is like wearing dirty clothes IMO.



Lol.. maybe I shouldn't tell you my laundry habits..... 

I have a feeling I'm going to really gross you out. but I usually wash mines after Six or seven wears. In my defense, each "wear" is only 4 hours  (When I'm in school), but that's only an excuse. I just hate doing laundry so... yeah. It's just that I have so much clothing that it takes two/three whole days of laundering to go through everything. I'd rather sponge bathe my grandma before doing my laundry.  
Sometimes I buy new clothes so I wouldn't have to do laundry, which only adds to my problem I guess. :s

I REALLY Hope I don't make you cry in the name of hygiene


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I know a guy in uni who wears his shirt twice, then another two times with it flipped inside out just so he doesn't do laundry LOL. I feel like we're gonna make LL emo or something haha jk 

Has anyone tried AW intimates? The bras are so cute and inexpensive (in comparison to his other items). The thing is, I'm not flat like the models on Saks.com lol. I'm scared they don't give much support.


----------



## MACsarah

Pink: You have bubbies?! I'm so jealous.



evilvietgirl said:


> Lol.. maybe I shouldn't tell you my laundry habits.....
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to really gross you out. but I usually wash mines after Six or seven wears.



LOL. Makes me feel so much better.  Although I almost spit my water out from reading it. I thought you where kidding!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LOL, I admit the germaphobe in me is a little grossed out but I seem to be in the minority. When I went to dinner I asked my friends and some of them don't wash their jeans for 2 or 3 wears. I seem to be the only one washing mine as frequently. Not my cup of tea but if you like it, I love it 

Evil- Most of my clothes are dry clean only, so my laundry loads are pretty small. I wash weekly so it doesn't take me very long. I can see why people hate doing it though. 

Pink-  to guy in Uni. As much as guys sweat that is just inexcusable, lol. I can understand why people wait to wash jeans but shirts? I haven't tried AW intimates yet but I'm curious about them too

My honey bought home a bottle of moscato and I'm tempted to open it....I think he'll be peeved if I drink the entire bottle, lol.


----------



## MACsarah

My father has tried explaining it to me, but what is the difference between all these wine brands? beer, too. I don't get it. Aren't they all just dried up natural things? LOL. sorry. I'm curious 

LOL. oh boy. My "dry clean only" items never get dry cleaned. Its washing machine, or being dirty. haha. I really try to send the DCO items away to get cleaned, but I'm so impatient, I might as well wash them myself. I haven't seen a major difference. Although silk scarfs and such do get dry cleaned, don't worry


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I couldn't tell you anything about beer, I don't drink it. Moscato is a dessert wine, and its has a fruity taste. Its really yummy!! To be honest, I'm not the most educated wine drinker. I just know what I like, lol. I'll ask my mom to break it down for me one day, lol.

I'm always afraid of ruining my DCO clothes if I machine wash them. I don't want to take the risk, lol. I drop my dry cleaning off, and they deliver it to me when its finished. I'm impatient too, but I'd be pissed if I give into my impatience and ruin some of my clothes.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Thanks. LOL. dessert wine? is there lunch wine? wait. don't answer that. Is that the wine that the ladys drink at the restaurants during lunch? I get it  My dad said the older, and more preperation has gone into it, the better it is, therefor costing more. LOL. I refuse to believe that knowing that the fashion industry pulls the same thing, and yet we all know that LV isn't exactly using the same craftmanship as they did 30 years ago!


----------



## sunshine16

Hi ladies, i'm new here  I'm a 17 year old girl from Australia and this seems like a nice little thread to join in. I hope you girls don't mind. You all seem so lovely! 

Going out for dinner with the family for my grandparents 51 year wedding anniversary tonight (bless them, they're so adorable!). I'm wearing:

Dark wash skinny jeans
Black cropped motorcycle style jacket 
Red v-neck sweater
Colourful print silk scarf
Nude pumps
Gold accessories
Tan (it's not really regular tan, the colour is called 'cashew' it's such a gorg' colour!) leather tote

Look forward to getting to know all you girls a little better, xo


----------



## evilvietgirl

Anyone watching Olympics?
GO KIM YUNA!!! That girl's amazing...

I hope Marai Nagasu gets a medal though.. her story's so touching ;_;


Sunshine- Welcome to the thread!


----------



## alyssa18

i cannot believe it is thread number six already!! I wash my jeans every 2-3 wears usually. So  I'm competing in a mock trial tournament this week and I am an attourney so I have to dress like one. I bought a suit like dress at macys that is really professional looking but I am having trouble deciding what heels to wear I was thinking about just a classic black pair do you think that would be too boring? I could wear nude or brown too. and i have to wear tights...barf. 
random but do any of you have a formspring.


----------



## hautecouture15

I wash my jeans after 3-4 wears but they are only for 5-6 hours at a time so they arent really dirty IMO.

OOTD:
-navy ruffle dress with a red bow print
-cream long sleeve underneath dress
-black tights
-black calf length boots from topshop

all the other clothes are from the store I work at 

I'm happy to have tomorrow and friday off work, just gonna bum about and read a book that I have to read for when I start uni in september!

I just bought some lush products - I'm offically addicted lol, I've spent the equivelant of about $150 this month on lush :s eek lol! I love it! Anyone else love lush?!


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> LOL. I have way to many jeans to count :S I do not wear uniform, and I wear jeans every day. love them.
> 
> what are your favorite brands, pearl?
> 
> basicandorganic: thats too bad! I'm willing to suffer dye transfer for a good pair of jeans.




yeah too bad  i love the way they fit, too:cry:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I wash my jeans... well it depends usually 2-3 times. But If I wear them for a couple hours out or something then I don't usually count it. I used to wash my jeans after everywear but then my favorite pair of Citizens got worn in some areas so I started washing them less. But if they are dirty that's a completely different story, they go straight into the wash.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Evil -  I love Mao Asada! 

Sunshine - Welcome! Cute outfit!

I really wanna try raw jeans. I feel a shopping trip coming this weekend...


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18: have fun at the mock trial! haha. I would just wear a simple black or nude heel. Sounds so much fun! haha.

sunshine16: hello! That is so cute! 51 years? wow.  Thats a long time. I wanna know their secret! cute outfit 

evilvietgirl: I'm watching but so far I'm not amused with my favorites. They aren't doing so well. >.<

CuTe_ClAsSy: haha. enjoy! I like to have the raw jeans really tights (nude run small >.<) at the start, and letting them stretch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alyssa18- I would go with plain black pumps. What is formspring?  
Sunshine16- Welcome  Congrats to your grandparents, 51 yrs is quite a feat. Cute Outfit  

Evening Ladies  

Its been a homework, and study day for me. I'm getting ready to go out to dinner with the SO. I'm in the mood for steak...

Outfit 
Chunky Creme Cashmere Blend Sweater 
Black 7FAM Skinny Jeans 
Black Platform Ankle Boots 
Stud Earrings, Caramel Colored Cocktail Ring


----------



## MACsarah

I have practice in 20 minutes, and I'm really not looking forward to it. My troat is like a biatch right now. >.<

wearing:
Dark grey cardigan
http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...2839/0424228398907/0424228398907R_396x528.jpg
Ksubi skinnny jeans in black
Giuseppe Zanotti suede black OTK boots
white sports watch/Woven leather bracelet

LadyLouboutin08: have fun on your dinner! cute outfit.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

PurseXaXholic said:


> I wash my jeans... well it depends usually 2-3 times. But If I wear them for a couple hours out or something then I don't usually count it. I used to wash my jeans after everywear but then my favorite pair of Citizens got worn in some areas so I started washing them less. But if they are dirty that's a completely different story, they go straight into the wash.


 
I just reread this. Wow I really need to make sure I'm making sence when I type.


----------



## basicandorganic

my dad is really sick. :cry: they're hiding it from me. (my parents)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

my formspring is here ask me questions! =)
*
sundance *welcome!

I had a snow day today
wearing ed hardy sweats
primp thermal
*
basic.* im so sorry. i hope he gets better and im sure he will be ok.


----------



## coachâ¥

Just to catch up.

I don't wear raw jeans ever. After my mom got color transfer on her Beige Chanel Maxi I will never ever ever wear raw jeans. My fave brands of jeans are True Religion, JBrand, 7FAM, and Abercrombie jeans for those day I want destroyed jeans.

Sunshine: Welcome!

I got out of school early today and have been at this furniture store ever since school got out at 11:30. 
Wearing:
Ugly a$$ uniform 
Tall chestnut Uggs
Speedy


----------



## pearlisthegurl

im sure your uniform isnt that ugly. at least you can wear uggs/boots to school


----------



## pinkpol15h

Basic, I hope all the best to your dad.. Hopefully he'll get better asap.

Mac, ahh! You have ksubi jeans?! I saw them in nylon and fell in love.

I love 7fams and j brands! They are really flattering on me. I'm kinda sick of my Trues since they're so mainstream now (more than ever).  I really want to try earnest sewn and ksubi and Ginger from 7fams or Lovestory from j brand (the bell bottoms)!

WIWT:

Grey bcbg shortsleeve sweater with full back zipper
Black cm shorts
Black wool tights, been living in em since the beginning of winter
Mbmj miss marc flats
RTT heart tag pendant
H&m large floral scarf

I think I'm gonna start posting outfit pics again. Whatever happened to those lol


----------



## coachâ¥

pearlisthegurl said:


> im sure your uniform isnt that ugly. at least you can wear uggs/boots to school



We have to wear a navy blue plaid skirt, or khaki pants, a white button down, or a white collared shirt. So I guess it's not as bad as I say it is and we can wear whatever shoes we want, which is a major plus!



pinkpol15h said:


> Basic, I hope all the best to your dad.. Hopefully he'll get better asap.
> 
> Mac, ahh! You have ksubi jeans?! I saw them in nylon and fell in love.
> 
> I love 7fams and j brands! They are really flattering on me. I'm kinda sick of my Trues since they're so mainstream now (more than ever). I really want to try earnest sewn and ksubi and Ginger from 7fams or Lovestory from j brand (the bell bottoms)!
> 
> WIWT:
> 
> Grey bcbg shortsleeve sweater with full back zipper
> Black cm shorts
> Black wool tights, been living in em since the beginning of winter
> Mbmj miss marc flats
> RTT heart tag pendant
> H&m large floral scarf
> 
> I think I'm gonna start posting outfit pics again. Whatever happened to those lol



I haven't worn my Miss Marc flats in forever. I really need to pull those out of my closet and start wearing them again.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

coach yours is like mine but my dress code is wayy more strict!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello! 
I have soooo much homework to do! And I'm soooooo tired! Thank God tomorrow is Friday!

Outfit: Boring. Too tired to put effort in. 
Gray skinny cords. 
White AA V-neck tee. 
Gray and multicolor metallic striped scarf. 
Tall chocolate brown Uggs.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Who else is excited to try the new Chanel rouge coco (?) colours? The one in the ad looks really nice!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I loved the ad for it!


I guess I'll post my outfit... 
-Tan/off white stipped ella moss top tight w/ biggish sleves. hard to explain. 
-$12.50 Skinny jeans from Forever 21 (are getting REALLY worn... I currently have a new pair in my basket on F21.com)
-Brown tall chestnut uggs
-Gold jewelry w/ bangles from HB 
-Black longchamp le plaige

Yep  boaring but I can't seem to bother anymore... I'm lucky if I get to school on time now adays. 

I'm so procrastinating right now. Which really isn't me. I have three tests tomorrow + a lab report due + Bio work sheets + Physics work sheets + English Reading homework & journaling.... I've done: NOTHING. 

On another note, I'm giving myself 60 days to get my grades to a +92% and lose 15 pounds. 
Then I'm giving myself another month to get it to at least  94% and another 5 pounds. 

I figured if I made a count down on my school callender I'd always remember. Tooo Baddd I am so tired and annoyed to do anything but serch tpf and watch fashion videos on youtube.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Basic- Aww, honey I'm sorry. I know how hurtful and scary it is to be left in the dark about a loved ones health. I wish him a speedy recovery 

Purse- Good luck with the weight loss! Trying to get your body ready for spring/summer? I think we all get to a point where we start procrastinating, I know its hard but try to shake yourself out of it. Waiting to the last minute can create a lot of stress and make you do half ass work. 

Evening Ladies  

I got up and went to the gym this morning, and I've been in a good mood ever since. My legs hurt from the lunges and squats but I'm trying to maintain my figure for spring/summer. My body is where I want it to be, I just have to make sure it stays this way. 

Outfit 
Black off the shoulder tunic 
COH skinny jeans 
Black T-Strap Heels 
Stud Earrings/Oversized Black Pearl Cocktail Ring


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*LL08* Yep! I'm trying to get prepaired for football season!! (Basically the only thing on my mind). Plus I always slack off at the end of the year and I'm really trying hard to improve so I can show colleges I'm working hard etc. (I can't believe I'll be a Jr. next year!!). & Don't you love it when you're in a good mood? The day goes by so much quicker and with less pain. LOL My goal has been to constantly be in a good mood. I'm working on my lab report now. Waiting until my computer dies, then I'll go down stairs and make tea, do my bio homework, come back upstairs and finish physics. UGH. Why did I EVER take two honors science classes?!


----------



## MACsarah

Gah. I've spent 5 hours in my Dad's office today. Atleast I got an intern/1st year to get me some pinkberry. haha. ever had frozen yogurt+captain crunch? Pure gold. 

basicandorganic: I'm sorry  I hope your dad gets back soon! If you ever need someone to talk to anyone, I'm here  Be strong.

PurseXaXholic: Good luck! What is your current percent for your classes? 

Wore today:
E&J blazer in black
White kain shirt (untucked)
Black pleasure doing bussiness 5 bandage skirt
Black ballerina flats
Black part-time.


Such boring day. 3 more hours until I can go home! its like being at school, but without people my age.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Mac*-I have like 88%, 89%, etc. I just really haven't been trying and need to get my ass in gear for the end of the year. (I swear I didn't try to rhyme).


----------



## MACsarah

Thats not too bad to get up to a low 90s  I would just ask the prof/teacher if theres any extra credit things you can do, or help him/her out with anything after class. Like, if its lab, teachers are always looking for kids to fetch things. Haha. Sounds like cruel work, but its the easiest way to get some extra brownie points. At least in my school..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^We have to do acctual stuff for bonus. And teachers usually offer it. Just not to single students, to the class. And the classes that are giving extra credit are the ones I don't need it in! The ones I have 95% and above in. lol


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I guessed that. Our  teachers offer extra credit projects, too. I was just thinking since you had a 89%, you might of missed the chance of the previous extra credit assignments. LOL. I'm sorry.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Nope, and final grades don't come out for another three months, so I have time to bring them up (Thank god). hahahaha


----------



## MACsarah

Got it  haha. I'm actually pretty happy with my grades for now. My grades where fabulous for my BS applications, and they stayed that way the entire time the Admins where looking at the Application, so if they called my school to check on my grades now, it can't be that bad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PurseXaXholic said:


> *LL08* Yep! I'm trying to get prepaired for football season!! (Basically the only thing on my mind). Plus I always slack off at the end of the year and I'm really trying hard to improve so I can show colleges I'm working hard etc. (I can't believe I'll be a Jr. next year!!). & Don't you love it when you're in a good mood? The day goes by so much quicker and with less pain. LOL My goal has been to constantly be in a good mood. I'm working on my lab report now. Waiting until my computer dies, then I'll go down stairs and make tea, do my bio homework, come back upstairs and finish physics. UGH. Why did I EVER take two honors science classes?!



I forgot you're a cheerleader. Shouldn't football season be over now? When I was in HS football was in the fall..Yes, I love being in a good mood. My day went by so quick! Good luck with finishing your homework!

What music are you guys listening to at the moment? I've had Alicia Keys' entire album on repeat, along with Wayne's "Drop the World".


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Football practices start around june, and so do ours again. (...actually football lifts weights and has "practice" basically all year long, but I don't count it). I need to get myself ready and prepaired. The sport starts in the fall, but we have practices beforehand. Plus I need to get back to running... I haven't ran in AGES.


----------



## pinkpol15h

What's up girls? TGIF finallyyy.

I'm going to be sitting on my huge ass and studying tonight LOL so pathetic. What has everyone planned for Friday night?
I need to start exercising too! I have snowboarding in the winter and I run in the fall/cool spring. I'm thinking of swimming as a summer exercise. Does anyone do it?


----------



## MACsarah

My friends and I are probably going to be going out tonight. theres a b-day party tomorrow for my cousin. Although her birthday is on a wednesday. haha. Thats great you're starting to get some activities in. My summer is so bad, its not even funny.

Going shopping with dad now
wearing:
J crew button down in white rolled up to elbow
Dark washed tight long john skinny jeans by nudie
abercrombie braided leather flip flops
White balenciaga first/white j12/braided leather bracelet


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Purse- Oh yeah, I forgot about football practices starting in June. Since you're a cheerleader you have to practice too, right? 

Mac- Cute outfit  What stores are you hitting up? 

Evening Ladies  

I'm supposed to go out tonight with my honey. We're going to dinner, and then we might go to the city museum and hang out. 

I ordered my 7FAM Coco denim leggings last night, and I can't wait till they get here. I think they are going to become my new favorites. I saw some pics of the Alaia SS 2010 collection and all I can say is damn! The shoes are baaaaddd. (in a good way, lol)

Outfit 
Black Dolman Sleeve Tee 
Grey 7FAM Jeans 
Black Patent Leather Sandals 
Stud Earrings/Cocktail Ring


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*LL08* Yep  Well, technically we're not required to go to them but I still do.

I really need to join a club next year. I'm just not sure which. During football/soccer/bball season I'm SO busy, but then tords the end I'm like... I have nothing to do!! hahaha.


----------



## sunshine16

Thanks for the welcomes and compliments girls  I'm not sure what my grandparents secret is, maybe the fact pop can turn off his hearings aids so he doesn't have to listen to my nan complain haha, that's what he says anyway (in jest, of course)

I know how you all feel with the hectic school schedule, i'm in my final year of high school this year so knowing everything i hand in will determine whether or not i get into university (college for you guys) is constantly looming. Legal studies is killing me! Love the class but the assignments are incredibly difficult.

Today I went to visit some friends of the family and their new baby, she was so adorable! I wore:

Navy blue scoop necked slouchy tee
White shorts with a thin navy stripe (very nautical)
Gold jewelery
Black sandals


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^It must be warm where you live if you can wear shorts... lucky!


----------



## basicandorganic

thanks guys. you guys are really sweet and your outfits are super chic!

good luck purse! i got a 91.3% this semester but its slowly dropping because of my least favorite class: french... i just don't get it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Morning Ladies  

What does everyone have planned today? I'm going to hang out with my parents today. We're going to have an early lunch and go to an art exhibit. 

Outfit 
Black Cardigan 
Grey "Naughty" T-Shirt 
Black David Lerner Leggings 
NK Platform Sandals 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets/Cocktail Ring


----------



## MACsarah

I have a facial at 4, and a party to attend to in the evening. Have fun with your parents, LL08! 

The weather is horrible now  its raining hard, but I still have to get to barnes & nobles to get some books. I have so much time to kill..
wearing:
Alternative apparel off-shoulder fleece sweatshirt
Black v-neck
Paige skyline peg skinny jeans 
Black hunter boots
Black city/braided leather bracelet/Love-loyalthy-friendship bangle/umbrella


----------



## coachâ¥

It's cold here. I can't wait for summer. I'm going to a coffe shop with friends later tonight and now I'm on my way to Ulta. 

Outfit:
dark washed skinny jeans
black Bal motorcycle jacket
White tank
black flat riding boots
Pomme Alma
Oversized Rolex/tiffany necklace/Coach ring/Diamond studs
Prada Butterfly sunglasses


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It's cold here too. REALLY cold. And it's snowing. It honestly has not stopped snowing for the past month. It has snowed at least a little bit every single day I think. And there is still like two feet of snow on the ground, even though like a foot has already melted. I normally love the snow. But I'm getting a tad over it at this point. 

I'm going for a girls' night out with my Mom, Aunt, and Grandma tonight, to celebrate my Mom's Birthday (which was last week, but we haven't been able to all get together till now). I'm still trying to decide what to wear...We're going to this really good restaurant, which is pretty nice, but not very fancy so I'm having trouble coming up with an inbetween outfit haha


----------



## MACsarah

Cute_classy: make a snow man for me! lol. jk. haha. I love snow! I'm at B&N right now, and I want to make a run to the parking lot, but its raining off and on. One minute is pouring rain, like really hard so you can hear it, and then for 5 seconds its still, and no rain. 

The rain is bipolar. I swear.

coach&#9829;: Nice outfit  which rolex is your favorite?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Dance in the rain for me? haha. I love the rain. And the snow. But I'm getting sick of snow at the moment. Some nice spring showers would be lovely :]


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. and get wet? No way jose. I like windy weather with sunshine. 


What really sucks about the rain is that people have to evacuate from their homes due to the mud slides.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I LOVE windy weather. And yes mud slides no fun. That's horrible, we don't tend to have those problems here when it rains.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Enjoy your facial. 

Cute_Classy- Have fun at your girls night out  

I just came back from a long lunch with my parents. My father decided he didn't want to go to the art exhibit so we sat and talked while having lunch. I forgot how good our conversation can get. Around 5 my mom and I are going to hit up the nail salon, and stop by the mall. 

Its a beautiful spring like day outside, I hope it stays like this for a while.


----------



## sunshine16

Purse: It is, very! I live in Australia so it's summer for us atm (Well today is the last day of Summer)
Yesterday was around 38 degrees Celsius (over 100 degrees in Fahrenheit) with 80% humidity. It's shocking. I'm so glad Summer is over, after 3 months I've had enough haha.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Oh, I'd trade you that weather any day for +40 inches of snow in a month.... Lol. 

I've been reading tonight. That's about it. I'm obsessed with young adult teenage chick-lit. I just love reading about girls my age....


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: that sounds so creepy, dear.

sunshine16: So. Jealous. LOL. Australia has such a relaxed care-free vibe. haha. And the accents are pretty hot, too. haha. Miranda kerr during interviews, anyone? I see by your profile picture that you like Gossip girl  Chuck or nate?

CuTe_ClAsSy: lucky you  haha. windy weather ftw.

LadyLouboutin08: My face feels like a baby's bottom. LOL. I have 2 hours to kill. what to do what to do. 

I'm going to a party later, so I'll put this on:
Alice+olivia cuffed blazer
http://bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-6550729dt.jpg
Black opaque tights
Black YSL tribtoo shoes
Yellow PS1 pochette/Oyster Datejust/

Smokey eye+YSL romantic pink (yeah. I actually put a full face of foundation today, right after a facial. LOL.)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Mac* HA HA HA. I didn't mean for it to come out like that. Its just my life is so boring I live vicariously through the books I read.


----------



## MACsarah

Ahhha. That's what they all say. LOL. do you read the clique series and those books? I despise those books! It makes it seem like the today's privileged are stupid and immature.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ HAHA. I read the clique series. I think they're cute haha. I mean obviously they are so unrealistic, but they entertain me.


----------



## MACsarah

Yeah, but some people don't realize that. haha. I told a girl what school I went to, and she quickly asked me questions related to those types of books. Like, do you know who is the gossip girl? its like..wtf? really?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I honestly read them to escape my own mind. If I spent all my time in here I would be psychotic. 
YES I read the clique books, and I loved them. But the whole way they talk and abbreviations annoy me so much now! I don't read them anymore, but i would if they had books instead of stupid dictonaries and such!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Oh my God, the abbreviations are the worst! And I haven't read a clique book in so long, I don't think I ever read the last one...I need to do that haha


----------



## MACsarah

I'm ready to crash, but Purse reminded me that I have to finish a book for school. gah.

Thats cool that you read to escape from the real world. I have drama irl, so I don't want it in my books. Bring on power, fairies, and magic, though!

I'm slightly amused by my uncle. He bought my cousin a pretty sick car, so hopefully that gives my dad a hint on where the bar is for my 16th birthday gift. I can't wait to upgrade the only auto I can drive, my golf cart, to a real car! 

Oh, and my feet hurt.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls!

I'm so proud of myself, spent the whole day studying for tests and now I'm finally prepared. All I have to do is prepare for a presentation on monday :/ can't wait for march/spring break.

I'm suddenly craving macaroons... Mmm 

Mac and coach, cute outfits!


----------



## sunshine16

Haha, you do have a point Purse, i probably shouldn't complain, snow would definitely be a pain. I always whinge to my girlfriends i can't embrace cute coats/gloves etc. because it never gets cold enough!
If you like teen chick-lit you should definitely check out the 'Pretty Little Liars' series if you haven't already, such a great series. It's by Sara Sheppard.


Macsarah: Yes it is a very lovely place to live, I wouldn't mind living in the states or maybe the UK for a few years, but i think i'd always end up back here  the only thing is our shopping has NOTHING on what you ladies have over there. 
Ohh, can i have both?! don't make me choose! Nate is gorgeous but Chuck has something so sexy about him, i love his outfits too. So ostentatious and fabulous. I love them both for different reasons  How about you?


----------



## MACsarah

sunshine16: Purse will probably trow a 6inch heel at me for this, but Nate is way sexier then Chuck. haha. Your answer is so diplomatic  Oh yeah, I watch youtube, and the currentchannel or nat was in the US, and her friends took her to Cosco, and she was excited for how all the things there are so cheap. LOL. That sucks about the mark-ups in OZ. 

pinkpol15h: I'm so proud of you! I could never do that. Thanks, btw


----------



## pinkpol15h

Sunshine, I live in friggin Canada lol. Can you beat that? 

OMG where can I watch GG online? Cwtv is only for us residents and I missed like 10 eps because I come back from snowboarding right when gg ends U_U youtube has nothing!


----------



## MACsarah

Surfthechannel, gurrrl.

http://www.surfthechannel.com/show/1049.html

LOL @ living in canada. If you want to talk mark-ups, I lived in Sweden. You know a country has high mark-ups and taxes when waitresses are paid $40/hr. yeah. Any challangers?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Lol where else have you lived mac? Your life is so fun! Haha thanks for the link, you just planned out my sunday night LOL. I've always wanted to live in UK just for topshop!


----------



## MACsarah

when I was 3, we lived in Spain for like...6 months. LOL. that doesn't count, imho though, since I don't remember anything good from that experiance. LOL. Have fun! I love gossip girl re-runs. LOL. I'll live in NYC for topshop. I wouldn't be able to handle London.

Gossip girl + popcorn + Chocolate + cookies + strawberries=L.O.V.E


----------



## sunshine16

MACsarah: Haha, oh i wasn't trying to be diplomatic at all i'm being serious, i can't choose! I think Nate is better looking then Chuck but Chuck just has something about him.. I'm 110% a Blair fan out of the girls though, she is hands down my favourite character out of any TV show, ever.

Ohh do you mean Nat from Community channel? She's hillarious i love her videos. 

pinkpol15: excuse my ignorance, but what's wrong with Canada? and i've always wanted to live in the UK so i can get fast delivery from ASOS! It takes like 2 weeks to reach me all the way down here, haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

sunshine-- I'm acctually pretty inbetween on Chuck/Nate. Nate is so freaking hot, but Chuck is well, hot in a completely different way. I don't really know who I'd pick ATM. I also read the pretty little liars serries! I'm a bit behind. I feel like i've read the blue one but I don't know and I haven't been able to find it... but I'll look for it.

I have a really bad craving for croissants.....


----------



## MACsarah

going bowling with my BFF and some boys. I seriously need to find my pink sparkling bowling shoes, but I don't have time. GAH.

wearing:
red HCO cardigan 
MBMJ Alpha giraffe tee in navy blue
blue J brand cuffed shorts 
low Navy blue all-star converses 
white Balenciaga first/bunch of random bracelets/

and if I have to say so myself, i'm having a pretty good hair-day.

sunshine16: Yeah. her! lol. I can never remember channel names. Her and thecurrentcustom have similar names, but completely different types of videos.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse - Girl, when did you go wishywashy on me? CHUCK CHUCK CHUCK. Haha. I used to read Pretty Little Liars but I haven't read the last couple. My chick lit days came to a halt this past year or so, I will most likely start again this summer.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Have fun bowling! 

Afternoon Ladies  

Its a gorgeous day outside! I'm at my parents house going through old pictures. Brings back good memories. 

Outfit 
Grey Jet "Paparazzi" Jacket 
Black Tank 
Black Leggings 
Black Peep toe Booties


----------



## pinkpol15h

What's up girls?

I went to church today, picked up some houseware and now I'm watching the US/Canada gold metal game.. Intense!

Wearing:
Chestnut leather jacket
Red yellow black plaid shirt
Black footed david lerner leggings 
Purple elastic djp gladiator kitten heels
Swarovski gingerbreadman pendant


----------



## alyssa18

I'm def sick of snow I have like 3 ft on the ground right now. Yesterday I went out and bought a pair of juicy couture jeans, a few free people shirts, and coach sneakers. I'm thinking of buying a pair of coach rainboots do you think they are too loud? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_o23yLJEwgf0/SiaR5KOdITI/AAAAAAAABLc/e6WbfFH-ZuU/s400/coach+boots.jpg srry it was the only pic I cld find.
Has anyone seen the movie coco before chanel it was recently released and looks good I might watch it tonight.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey alyssa, I don't think those coach boots are THAT great. My personal pair is the black and grey ones with the huge C logo. Get them if you want though, they're still cute!

Sunshina, I take back what I said about Canada! I'm tearing up, we just won gold in men's hockey! I love my country, even if the Chanel is overpriced, the sales are horrible and Holts SAs are clueless!


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC- I could never pick my favorite Rolex, but the one I' usually talking about in all my outfits is the Day Date 2 in white gold with a black face! I love wearing it bigger so it flips around my wrist.

Alyssa- I think coach shoes are extremely cute, but the rain boots are a little too flashy. 

I've been working on a project all day with my partner and she just left. Blahh I'm so tired!
Outfit:
Dark washed J Brand denim leggings
pink off the shoulder VS sweatshirt
chocolate Ugg Moccasins


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;: LOL. awesome  I don't see that combo a lot. Sounds sweet though  I know its not very popular, but I love the Day date II in platinum. Its pure sleek-ness. haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> coach&#9829;: LOL. awesome  I don't see that combo a lot. Sounds sweet though  I know its not very popular, but I love the Day date II in platinum. Its pure sleek-ness. haha.



It looks really pretty in Rose gold too.


----------



## MACsarah

You know what, its tdf in every color/combo! hahaha. I really want to take my father's day date/presidential, but he likes it to much! lol. I reallllyyy want one.


----------



## sunshine16

Purse- I know exactly what your getting at with Chuck & Nate. I just finished the most recent (or possibly second most recent) last night, i really enjoyed it. I'd def' recommend getting back into them, they're one of my favourite 'trashy' series.

Pinkpol- Oh that's wonderful they won  I tend to tear up when my country wins things and they play the anthem aswell. It's so lovely. I'm pretty sure Chanel is more expensive here then it is in Canada. I've never been to Canada so i'm not entirely sure.

No outfit of the day, we wear a uniform to school so i wear the same thing everyday. It's not a particularly cute uniform either. One of the most exciting things about beginning tertiary education next year is getting to ditch the uniform, you girls are lucky you get so much choice in what you can wear!


----------



## basicandorganic

pinkpol15h said:


> Hey alyssa, I don't think those coach boots are THAT great. My personal pair is the black and grey ones with the huge C logo. Get them if you want though, they're still cute!
> 
> Sunshina, I take back what I said about Canada! I'm tearing up, we just won gold in men's hockey! I love my country, even if the Chanel is overpriced, the sales are horrible and Holts SAs are clueless!



But they're nice SAs...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sunshine16- What grade are you in? I wore uniforms until I got to college, so I feel your pain! 

Evening Ladies  

I've been craving Applebees all day but the SO wants chinese food for dinner :/ Choices...
What has everyone been up to today? 

Outfit 
Navy Blue Sweatshirt Draped Cardigan 
White Tank Top
COH Stirrup Denim Leggings 
Black Open Toe Booties


----------



## pinkpol15h

What's up girlies?

I'm back from snowboarding andd there are about 4 bruises per leg lol. 

Borinh outfit today:
Hot pink TB sweater
Bllack CM shorts
Black ultra opaque HR tights
MBMJ miss marc flats - they are already breaking so I'm gonna get as much wear out of them as I can

I had sushi and hot&sour soup.. Going to read then off to bed. Hope your mondays aren't totally sucky!


----------



## sunshine16

Pinkpol15h- I'm in grade 12, not sure what the correlates to in the US (maybe it's the same, i'm not sure). It's the last year of high school, really starting to feel the pressure. I have my final exams in October and they're a huge deal. I believe the equivelent for you guys may the SAT's?

What are you studying at college?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evening Ladies  

Where is everyone?! When is everyone's spring break? 

I got my 7FAM Coco Denim leggings and I love them. They fit great, and I can't wait to wear them. 

Outfit 
Black Tuxedo Jacket 
Olive Colored Paula Bianco Scarf
Taupe Colored Shredded Tee 
Black Motorcycle Jeans 
Black Peep toe heels


----------



## pinkpol15h

Only a little more than a week till my break!

Sunshine, I'm studying both commerce and fashion when I get to uni. I'm prob not going into states for uni but I'm still taking the SATs next year. How about you?

WIWT:
Navy double breasted jacket
Coral long tank
White thermal tank underneath
Navy and white striped shorts rolled up
Brown tights
Miss marc flats
Faded pink Burberry scarf
Nautical striped bow headband


----------



## basicandorganic

Cute outfit pink.  I wish I could pull of the shorts & tights look. I bet you looked chicccc.

I'm also taking the SATs but I probably will stay in Canada.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Which universities are you applying to, Basic?
I reaallyyyyy want to get into Rotman U_U


----------



## coachâ¥

Sorry I wasn't on today or yesterday. My Great Uncle passed away so between school work, school, cheer leading and the hospital I have had no free time. I'm on my way to visit my grandparents.

Outfit-it's raining:
Dark washed J Brand Skinnys
Black off the shoulder sweatshirt
Black Hunter rainboots
Black city
Bleu Nuit stole


----------



## sunshine16

pinkpol- i'm struggling to make up my mind! However i'm fairly certain i want to do a degree in business majoring in human resource management. I also wouldn't mind dabbling in marketing and maybe even financial advisory. So something very business/commerce but what i'm not entirely sure yet! I'll figure it out as I go along, it's hard to know while your still in school. 

Coach- i'm so sorry to hear that about your great uncle, best wishes to you and your family in getting through the sad loss.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

How is everyone? God this thread has been slow and I haven't been checking up on it like usual!! 
Outfit today (STFU Maccc) 
Skinny Jeans
Tall Chestnut Uggs
Blue Columbia Tshirt I got in NYC
We had a playoff game last night for basketball so I didn't get home until late plus I really didn't feel like dressing up today...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coach- Sorry to hear about your Great Uncle  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. 

Purse- Cute Outfit  

Afternoon Ladies  

Its a beautiful day here, very springlike. Almost everyone is wearing flip flops today. I'm looking at the Robert Rodriguez spring 2010 collection on his site and he has such cute pieces. I can't wait to see more of it in stores. 

Outfit 
Grey and White Cardigan 
Black AW Tank
Black Leggings 
Black GZ Flat Gladiator sandals


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;: I'm so sorry about your great uncle. 

PurseXaXholic;

I really wasn't going to say anything. but:






LadyLouboutin08: I've been wondering, why don't you include what bag you wear in your outfit? or do you carry stuff? haha 



wore today to meetings for school stuff:
Black cardigan
Royal blue elbow shirt
D&G ottoman rib mini skirt in beige
Nude leather flats
Black nylon tote;black j12;McQ leather wrap bracelet


Wearing tonight to a charity fundraiser:
leadership tee-shirt (not what you call fitted..)
J brand slim straight legged in INK
Frye shirley riding boots in Tan
Camel & gold La mer disco chain wrap watch


----------



## pinkpol15h

What hair products do youu guys use right now? I washed my hair last night and realized how damaged it was!! I've already tried fekkai and most drug store brands (ie tigi bedhead and pantene). I think I need to use more hair products. :S


----------



## MACsarah

Hair care time:
Kiehl herbal shampoo
Fekkai brilliant glossing conditioner
Comb with a fine tooth comb after shower
towl dry 5 minutes, blow dry
TresEmme heat protection
Bed head ego boost leave-in-conditioner


and when I scrunch/curl my hair, I seperate them with sunsilk's waves of envy mist


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Okay, call me lame but I don't use expencive hair product or much at all. 
Shampoo: head and shoulders classic shamppo... because it acctually CLEANS my hair and povents breakouts (thank you dermo for that helpful information). 
Conditioner: Garnier Fruitice Sleek and Shine... I leave it in for about 10 minutes while I'm shaving my legs and basically makes my hair soft and shiney w/o making it greasey. 
Then I brush my hair and let it air dry. I use a CHI straitener, and if my hair needs help or is extra Frizzy Paul Mitchell Super Skinny. 

That's about it


----------



## basicandorganic

pinkpol15h said:


> Which universities are you applying to, Basic?
> I reaallyyyyy want to get into Rotman U_U



McMasters for me.


----------



## basicandorganic

i brush my hair before showering - when its still dry - i read somewhere that brushing wet hair causes loads of damage... and i have a wavy texture to my hair - so i like it silky and smooth - not damaged and frizzy - otherwise it looks bad, then i use fekkai lucious curls shampoo & conditioner - get out of the shower - air dry, then use fekkai lucsious curls cream. i don't have VERY curly hair, but i like the way this stuff works - my hair is naturally wavy... and it just defines the waves the way i like. i also like air drying... no blow drying for me unless i want to blow it out straight. then i touch it up with a chi straightener and brush it out softly, and then some fekkai sheer hold hairspray.

i swear by fekkai, hehe. i try to wash my hair EVERY other day - but its really difficult as i tends to get gross :S

but recently i've tried out fekkai 'wave creating spray' and its the perfect pick me up when my hair is all flat and unfresh - it just freshens it up!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I do the same thing! I try to wash my hair every other day too... but it tends to get gross. I feel like we have very similar hair types. Mine is wavy and frizzy and annoying. Yours sounds pretty though. Mine i have to do something to it if I want to leave the house. 
I don't really care for Fekkai hair products... I tried their straight away blow dry balm but it really did nothing for my hair.


----------



## MACsarah

uh. I run 5k every day, so uh..not washing it everyday is not happening. I don't care what my derm says, or Youtube gurus, its not happening.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ hahahaha HOW in the world do you run that much a day? Its winter here and cold!! Lol No way I would run in this weather. 
So I presume you watched blair's latest video. lol


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. its pretty breeze here. And I'm on the XC and track & field team, so uhh..run!

LOL. Love juicystar! totally. her hair looks so good, but I can't go without washing it. it would STINK.


----------



## coachâ¥

I can't wait for Spring here. It's freaking freezing outside!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I know... we still have 2+ feet of snow covering the grass and piled up... it sucks!


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^I know... we still have 2+ feet of snow covering the grass and piled up... it sucks!



Lol, I have a hard time getting my butt to run in the summer much less running in the cold.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. sucks for you guys. haha.

I'm on IM right now, and I'm stocked for May. Our 8th grade class, along with the 8th grade class of the surrounding school are planning to not go to class for a few days, and just hang out at the beach, since it will be hot.

PS; I have plenty of extra bedrooms for you guys. Feel free to move to LA


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. sucks for you guys. haha.
> 
> I'm on IM right now, and I'm stocked for May. Our 8th grade class, along with the 8th grade class of the surrounding school are planning to not go to class for a few days, and just hang out at the beach, since it will be hot.
> 
> PS; I have plenty of extra bedrooms for you guys. Feel free to move to LA



Hmmm...tempting. Any cuties? 

I just love the Real Housewives of Orange County "Strut, strut, put your boobs away."


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;14483405 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...tempting. Any cuties?
> 
> I just love the Real Housewives of Orange County "Strut, strut, put your boobs away."


 
So many cuties over there! 

And I'm moving in with Mac this summer... didn't I tell you guys? We're partying it up and I'm hooking up with cute sufers the whole time...


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Ask Purse. I've PM her a picture. LOL. I can always PM you, too


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> So many cuties over there!
> 
> And I'm moving in with Mac this summer... didn't I tell you guys? We're partying it up and I'm hooking up with cute sufers the whole time...



Lol, surfers are the best!

Gahh. I have to go now. I have to get up early tomorrow for a Student Council meeting. Blahh. Night everyone.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I forgot to add to my hair-care routine. I wash/air dry/ straighten my hair at night. then sleep in it and do nothing to it in the morning (unless its frizzy or needs touched up). because I find stick-straight perfect unnatural hair annoying, so buy sleeping in it, it looks more natural for me.


----------



## MACsarah

Fuu. My hair is naturally stick straight.


----------



## sunshine16

I'm very particular about my hair care routine (my hair is quite long) and i've tried products from all ranges of the spectrum, and i swear by John Fredia's Blonde range. It's amazing. The shampoo isn't drying and the conditioner is nourishing.
I also use a deep conditioning treatment by Joico which is great aswell. 

I agree with MACsarah, Juicystars hair is gorgeous, espiecally lately. She looks great with a middle part


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^My hair is so long too!! So freaking long it gets caught on the screws in the chairs at school when I sit down. LOL my hair's about down to the bottom of my ribcage... maybe more. 

Mac, I knew that.... i just said that to make you maddddd


----------



## MACsarah

sunshine16: how many times do you use the deep conditioning treatment? I always wanted to try that! haha.

PurseXaXholic: sleep with open eyes. I'm coming for ya with scissors, to cut that hair off!


----------



## sunshine16

Sounds like my hair is about the same length as yours, it does get annoying have long hair that gets into everything, but i wouldn't trade it. I love having long hair 

The only thing is though, since it's gotten really long, if i curl it the curls drop straight out because my hair is so heavy. It's so frustrating  I want big glamorous curls like Lauren Conrad!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> sunshine16: how many times do you use the deep conditioning treatment? I always wanted to try that! haha.
> 
> PurseXaXholic: sleep with open eyes. I'm coming for ya with scissors, to cut that hair off!


 
Why Macc??? JEALOUS MUCHHHH  


Sunshine- have you tried hot rollers? My hair has always been extreamly long and thick so curling irons don't work for me. Hot rollers do though  leave them in for about 10-15 minutes


----------



## sunshine16

I use the deep conditioning treatment around once a week, it is VERY moisutrising so any more and i would over-load my hair with grease, and i have dry hair to start with. The Joico one is very good. I highly recommend it.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: getting hair stuck in chairs? no thanks. I'm not rapunzel. Hey, you know what, I'm calling you rapunzel now. 

sunshine16: sounds good! LOL. my hair is so try from the damage I put it trough with washing it everyday, or twice a day. haha. I'm currently using a neutrogena treatment, which I'm not really liking.


----------



## sunshine16

Yeah Purse I have, my HD often does that when I get my hair done and your right it does work, but it's a bit too much fussing for me on an everyday basis. I do get it done for special occasions though 
Is it hard to do yourself? I've never actually tried.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac- Fine, then I'm calling you miss wrestler.... 

Sunshine- Yep. I have a set I find it easy once you get the hang of it! Although mine is currently broken.... LOL I stepped on them early in the morning trying to turn my alarm off.


----------



## MACsarah

rapunzel: LOL. Fine. Give me a few months to train, and I'll be able to beat you, and him in wrestling!

kkk.


----------



## coachâ¥

My BIG FRIDAY NIGHT=English paper on Diabetes.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MY BIG FIRIDAY NIGHT = Falling sleep right when I get home, waking up to eat a slice of pizza, taking a bubble bath, reading, then falling back asleep.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I have a double-date tonight! 


YEES! my social life finally sounds ...normal! lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. I have a double-date tonight!
> 
> 
> YEES! my social life finally sounds ...normal! lol.



I'm jealous of your social life right now.


----------



## MACsarah

Coach, I know.



Everyone wants me, or want to be me. Duhh.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Coach, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone wants me, or want to be me.* Duhh.


 
obviously....


----------



## pinkpol15h

I went shopping then to dinner with my friends tonight. Club Monaco had a 50% off sale items and I left with nothing. It is literally the hardest thing I've done in a long long time :/


----------



## MACsarah

I'm taking my cousin's cousin shopping today, since its their last week in America before they go back home to China. We are stopping by Ontario mills in a few minutes, but I demanded to take a quick break at pinkberrys. LOL. I haven't sat down in 4 hours. My arms hurt from carrying shopping bags.


Wearing:
Elizabeth and James boyfriend blazer cuffed
White V-neck
Abercrombie kids skinny jeans in indigo 
Black lanvin flats
Black city/Black j12


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ugh girls I went back to CM today and bought a mens sailor turtleneck and a pair of black pants with a harem-esque shape. I couldn't help myslef 

Outfit:
Chestnut leather jacket (ugh literally everyone in my school owns a pleather jacket now.. So bad to look at lol)
Blue and white striped oversized tee (worn as dress)
Black tights
Black irridescent sneakers


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Have fun! Cute Outfit! I usually don't post my bag because I tend to wear the same bag for weeks at a time. Bags just aren't that important to me. I've been carrying the same McCartney bag for almost 2 wks straight. 

Afternoon Ladies  

How is the weather for everyone? It is absolutely gorgeous out! Too gorgeous to be in the house. I got up and ran in the park with my honey, went to lunch, and now I'm heading out to the mall.

Outfit 
http://madisonlosangeles.com/images/P/p-19895.jpg
Black Kain Label Tank 
Black Leggings 
Dark Bronze Open Toe Ankle Booties 
Hoop Earrings/Knot Necklace/Stacked Bracelets


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: thank you! I love that shrug cardigan! haha. That makes sense with the bag. Stella McCartney's bags have been pretty sick lately. Silver hardware 

Our weather was horrible. It was pouring rain.

3 more days til I know which school I got into.
Sorry for the big font. I just wanted everyone to know  jk. I'm so stocked, but so scared at the same time. I really don't know what I'm going to do if I don't get into my first choice..


 EDT:
just a rant on why I hate people.
I was walking into a mall today, alone (since my group was already inside), and there was this mother alone with her 2 kids. Both under the age of 4. As I walk up to the door, completely opposite from the door her and her daughters are at, one of her 2ft daughters run up to the door I was going to into anyways, and she just stands there. I finally get up to the door, and open it. Well, she blocks the door, and doesn't go. Fine, shes cute, I'll wait 5 seconds for her to go in. well, 5 seconds go by, and her mother is glaring at me. I didn't know if I was just going to let the door go, and let it hit her, or jump over her daughter to get into the mall(and its not like I would knock her down, I am in track& field anyways). Anyways, she finally went in, and I didn't get a thank you for holding up the door. Fantastic way to start of the day. Oh yeah, did I ever mention I'm never having kids, and that babies scare the sh!t out of me? yeah.

I went to the mall to shop, not to babysit a baby. Parents: control your kids.


----------



## sunshine16

Urgh, how frustrating MAC. I used to work at a jewelers, and i had a lady SIT her baby on the counter! I told her the baby could NOT sit on the counter and she glared at me. Um, hello,
1. it's gross
2. you will sue us if she falls and;
3. it's gross!

All the best with finding out what school you get into though  what level schooling are you at?

Today i've been at home all day trying to knock down some assesments. I have 5 due in the next 3 weeks so i'm up to my neck in it. After that though i get a lovely 2 week break, looking forward to it 

Yesterday I was celebrating my beautiful mum's birthday. We went for a drive to a lovely bay 1.5 hours from my house and had lunch on the water. I wore:

Purple maxi dress with embroidery. 
Silver jewelery
Sandals

Then, that night we went out for Italian, it was divine. It was a quaint little place and the chef was a 60 year old nonna. I was a bit turned off at first 'cause it wasn't very plain looking, but the food was honestly the best i've EVER eaten. The nonna came out and gave my mum a block of chocolate for her birthday too which i thought was adorable. To that i wore:

Peach lace top
High waister floral skirt
Nude pumps (loving these to bits lately)
Gold jewellery


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Sunshine- *Your outfit sounds cute! And, again, Its warm where you live. LUCKY. 

*Mac-* Good Luck Girl!!!!



I've really been loving this song lately... if you liked the origonal, you'll like this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_XDE9K6-y4


----------



## pinkpol15h

Omg sunshine, I can't believe you're dressed so warmly. ENVIOUS U_U

WIWT:
Navy and white striped CM  mens turtleneck
Black and white Jacob knit vest
Black sheepskin Duarte crisscross coat
Black CM shorts
Black wool tights
RTT heart tag pendant 

Its gonna be 12 degrees tomorrow! Can't wait to dig out my spring clothing


----------



## MACsarah

sunshine16: thats terrible! Ever seen a dog on top of a counter? I have. In David yurman. I was amazed that the SAs didn't tell the customer to put her doggy down. Like, what if it poops there? clean it off, and let a human's nose get near it to look at a watch they want? ew. brb. Getting my ass over to Rolex. 

I'm entering 9th grade, which here is the first year of High school. Thank you  Spring break? I can't wait! hahaha. your spring break is 3 weeks? Lucky. cute outfits  so jealous of your warm climate.

PurseXaXholic: thanks! I dislike jay sean with passion now, so lol. haha.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Good Luck! Let us know how it goes! The sense entitlement some parents have is just disgusting. Folks need to control their kids...

Sunshine- Happy Belated B'day to your mom  Cute Outfit 

Pink- When does the weather get warmer in Canada? Cute Outfit 

Evening Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head to the movies to see Alice and Wonderland with some friends. Hopefully its a good movie...

Outfit
Black Blazer 
White Brian brian Lichtenberg Tank 
Black Leggings 
Black Leather Wedges 
Hoop Earrings/Iradj Mioni Cocktail Ring


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to see Alice in Wonderland today with a friend.

Outfit:
J brand denim leggings
light blue Burberry button down shirt
brown leather Abercrombie flip flops
Speedy
T&CO bracelet/T&CO enamel ring
Day Date 2 Rolex


----------



## MACsarah

Tell me how AIW was! I'm going to see it next week with a guy I like. I can't wait. (Purse: yeah. He just asked me on BBM! stocked!) 

What is everyone doing for spring break? I had other plans, but I'm going to Puerto Rico with 3 of my friends. Totally getting my tan on!

LadyLouboutin08: thank you! and definitely! I hate entitled people in general. LOL. ever been on planes where the kid cried for the hole 7 hours? i have. Cute outfit! wedges 3


----------



## sunshine16

Purse and pinkpol: Yup, very warm where I live. Though wait a few months and i'll be wearing jeans, scarves and boots and you'll all be wearing dresses and sandals! Though it doesn't get that cold here. It certainly never gets anywhere near cold enough to snow where I live. I've actually never seen snow, whenever we take trips it's always to sunny places like Hawaii, Vanuatu, Fiji etc. I would love to go to the UK during Winter but my family wont even consider it, they hate the cold.


MAC: Oh yuck! Was the dog in a bag or just on the counter? What if it bit someone?! Law suit waiting to happen. (Can you tell i study law as a subject at school, i see everything as a potential law suit)

Oh highschool, that's very exciting. All the best for getting into the school of your choice. I'm sure you will. 

Nope, not spring break, it's not even Spring here in Australia haha. Our vacation system works differently to the US. We started our year in Febuary, have 10 weeks at school, then a 2 week holiday, repeat that twice and have a 6 week holiday over Summer which starts at the end of December (our Summer) then resumes again in Feb. So instead of the big Summer break ours is more spread out over the year. I can't believe you guys only get a week or two off for Christmas! I can't imagine that, haha.

Ladyloubution: Thankyou 

Trying to figure out logistics with some girlfriends for a trip down to Sydney (i live a few hours north of there) to see The Fray in concert. We're trying to decide whether to drive and stay for the night or catch the train. I'm pushing for overnight trip but i'm not sure how the other girls parents will feel about us going alone.


----------



## MACsarah

sunshine16: feel free to hit me with a bat. LOL. I totally forgot you guys are under the equator! my bad! Sounds neat! haha. I would love to have that schedule! we get 2/3 weeks for winter, 2/3 months for summer, but America has so many BS holidays where you don't have school. 

The dog was just..out there. LOL. I was stunned. Ha! I was totally thinking the same thing. LOL @ studying law in school. My father always points out things companies are doing wrong to avoid law suites. 

Thank you, again. haha. I can't wait. High school is suppose to be the best time of your year, so hopefully it won't disappoint. The fray! Have fun! I love them! haha. So good.


I need to get my arse to the gym asap for spring break. LOL. i totally need to get my body ready for summer! Have anyone ever done P90x? I stole it from my friend, and the yoga part cracks me up.


----------



## pinkpol15h

OMG girls, it is the nicest weathee today!

Ll, well I think our weather has just turned warm into Spring!! I'm sooo happy.

Sunshine and mac, I finally feel what you guys feel haha. Except I forgot to put on sunscreen today 

Outfit:
Black CM pleated pants
Grey acid wash TNA vneck, 3/4 sleeves
Black CM tank
Red Converse hitops (I love the beaten look for these! Had them for 3 years now :o)
Small TCo Notes heart pendant


----------



## coachâ¥

My Spring Break plans are Palm Springs with four friends and our mothers. I think it will be a blast! 

It's extremely nice again today-I'm going to the park with my friends to hangout
Outfit:
dark washed denim leggings (I've been living in these)
white C&C California v-neck t-shirt
Pink Fendi gladiators 
Chloe Myrte sunglasses


----------



## MACsarah

Nice to hear everyone had nice weather! It wasn't as hot as I expected it to be today, but it was decent. haha. I sent my friend a text in the morning daring him to go to school in his swim trunks. Didn't happen. What a sissy..

Everyone's "warm" outfits are so cute! haha.

Coach: have fun in palm springs! You are in socal the weeks I'm out! haha.

I was wearing:
TbyAW tank in royal blue w/grey bandeau bikni under (I was planning on going to the beach today, but teachers stuffed me with 100 homework assignments.)
J brand shorts cuffed
Brown leather flip flops/Gold La mer wrap watch/Brown leather belt/MBMJ canvas tote

I hate my life. 2 more days til I find out what I will be doing for the next 4 years. Imagine if I find out while I'm at school (I'll be at the computer lab @ school to check), and I find out I didn't get into my first choice? I would be crying for the rest of the day. Or call my mother to pick me up..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- I'm glad the weather is warming up for you, enjoy! Cute outfit  
Coach- Cute Outfit  
Mac- Good luck with all that homework. Cute outfit  

Evening Ladies 

It was another beautiful day. My SO and I are getting ready to out to dinner at a steakhouse. 

Black Raquel Allegra Shredded Tee 
Black J Brand Wounded Knee Skinny Jeans 
PS Open toe Platforms 
Stud Earrings/Iradj Moini Cocktail Ring/Statement Necklace


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm not doing anything for spring break because my parents hate me  

Lol, we usually go a different place each year but this year my mom can't take off because of work. oh well.....

I can't freaking wait for summer! To wear flip flops. Not have to wear pants or tights. GOD I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## pinkpol15h

hey girls! 

i was talking to my physics teacher today and she said that i should continue to take ap physics in grade 12.. i'm going into business though and i'm pretty sure i don't need physics whatsoever. do you guys have any stories about people majoring in business in university? i need to hear about some people's experiences or something :/ i really like physics but i think my last year in high school isn't the best time to take courses i simply find interesting.


----------



## mcb100

i can't wait for summer. i really, really, want to wear flipflops and shorts. i'm getting sick of jeans and uggs and stuff. 

but at the same time, i'm sure i'll tire of it eventually. i remember thinking last year by the end of the summer that I was so sick of wearing flipflops and definitely wanted to put on jeans, heels, & winter clothing again....LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ We always want what we can't have! haha 

Speaking of summer...http://www.ae.com/web/browse/outfit_bundle_page.jsp?o=sku2120004&catId=cat90032 I really like this bathing suit but I don't know how I feel about the underwire...thoughts?


----------



## Sean

I have not been on in a long time.  However, I am a freshmen in college and am majoring in business.  I am taking the basic introductory classes, which I have enjoyed.  If you like the business world, I say go for it.  However, do not simply choose business as a major because you think it will make you financially successful.  Make sure yous study what you love. To answer your question: I took honors physics my junior year in high school, but did not take AP my senior year.  The only reason I would suggest taking it is for the college credit.  It will help you with scheduling earlier than other students.  I did not like honors physics in high school, but took an energy focused honors physics course in college and loved it.  It all depends on the teacher.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Thanks for your help sean! ) I actually live in canada so it could be a bit different. 

Cute, I like the ruffles but not the underwire part. Its a nay for me


----------



## sunshine16

I want to study business in uni too pink  what area of business are you interested in?

I'm definitely going to The Fray now. It couldn't fall on a more perfect time, I have a crazy amount of work to do before the end of term and the concert falls on the evening of my last day of school, which also happens to be the day I have my last mid-year exam. I've been having a lot of trouble with my ex-boyfriend lately aswell, he's been giving me a really hard time so i'm pleased to have something fun to look forward to with my wonderful girlfriends 

I do need some advice though, i am stumped for what to wear. I want to be comfy but I also want to look cute. I'll be dancing a lot so i'm not sure if i want to wear a dress. Any ideas? I'm thinking tailored shorts with slouchy boots and maybe a nautical top?


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

hey girls! 

Ive had quite the busy week ugh but im finally locked into my college choice, LIM yay for me! Mac i hope you get into the school you want to! 

School work is insane at the moment which is why im always away but today is looking great, going to the gym and resting.

Weather in nyc has been amazing thus far, 60 degreee weather....wait WUTT?>!?!! SPRING IS FINALLY HERE FOR EASTCOASTERS YAHHH!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Juicy- Hey boo! Congratulations on getting into the school you want. You're college bound! Enjoy your day and the beautiful weather, I think spring is finally here. We've been having gorgeous days here too. 

Afternoon Ladies  

The weather is gawjus! I had lunch in the park with some friends and I'm getting ready to go run some errands. I need to stop by Target....

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim Straw Hat 
Navy Brian Litchtenberg Off the Shoulder Tee 
7FAM Distressed skinny Jeans 
Tan Open Toe Booties with Wooden Heel 
Gold Hoop Earrings/Tan Leather Bracelet/Cocktail Ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Sunshine, I want to do either marketing or go into stocks. I know my parents really want me to work on wall street haha.

Outfit:
Black knotted tank
Grey oversized off shoulder sweater
Black leggings
Black moccasisn
Swarovski gingerbreadman
Sheepskin crisscross coat
Yellow juicy daydreamer


----------



## MACsarah

XoJUICYCOUTURE: YAY. I'm so happy for you! WOOOHOOO! I guess all the good lucks have worked, because I got into my first choice, too! I'm so happy today! YAY.

-insert happy gif of blair-


----------



## pinkpol15h

Congrats mac and juicy!!!  I think presents are mandatory.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. are you kidding me? I'm already emailing my dad hints of what I'd like. Although simply getting accepted is a huge gift itself 3


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to dinner with my parent's and their friends.

Outfit-The weather was extremely nice today:
navy blue high waisted skirt with gold button detail
white tank top
brown braided belt
Chloe wedges
Speedy
Tiffany and Co necklace/Day Date 2/Chloe Mryte Sunglasses


----------



## pinkpol15h

Omg tmr is my last day before spring break woot  I think I'll be visiting montreal for a few days hopefully.

Outfit today
RL black corduroy skinnies and pink front/navy back polo
Black beaded moccasin flats
White quilted jacket with mini shoulderpads

Haha mac, what are you asking for?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Congrats! What gifts do you have in mind? 
Pink- Cute outfit  

Evening Ladies  

It was another beautiful day here. I'm really embracing this weather. 

Outfit 
White Tuxedo Blazer
Blue T-Shirt 
Cropped COH Jeans 
Black and White Knotted Peep toes- From far away the black looks navy so they worked with my outfit 
Hoop Earrings/Oversized Cocktail Ring


----------



## sunshine16

Pinkpol- Marketing really interests me, that would be my second choice I think. First is HR.

Mac- That's wonderful! congratulations, i'm sure your relieved to find all your hard work paid off. What are you hinting at for the 'rents to buy you? Hope it's something fab, you've earnt it


----------



## coachâ¥

The weather is so nice again today. I really hope it lasts. I'm going to the park to meet up with some friends at this little cafe, and then I have birthday party later tonight.

Outfit:
J Brand cuffed shorts
white tank top
Lime Green cardigan
tan Gladiators
Chloe Sunglasses/Day Date 2/Tiffany and Co necklace
Speedy


----------



## MACsarah

Thanks Ladies  I'm really in the mood fro a Mulberry Alexa. haha. 

I'm really not amused. A few blocks away, a stupid new neighbor decides to cut down the water system. I can't shower (I called my mom, and apperantly they are doing work)! omfg. what do I do? I have something to do this evening. like, wtf. and I had Track & field practice. Like, wtf. I stink. I need to shower. tips are weclomed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This thread has been a little quiet lately....Is everyone on spring break yet? 

It was a cold rainy day today. I guess the nice weather decided to take a break..I'm heading out to dinner at the Cheesecake Factory with some friends. 

Outfit 
291 Dark Grey Off the Shoulder Top
Black 7FAM Gummy Skinny Jeans 
Black Peep toe Booties 
Oversized Hoops/Cocktail Ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls, I just got home from a girl's night out. No school next week, woo!

Mac, omg that's so nasty  I hope you found a place to shower!

Outfit:
Striped sailor long sleeve
Black shorts
Black tights
Huge magenta victorian scarf 
Knee high folded beige boots
Dark denim shrunken jacket with gold studs


----------



## sunshine16

Ran some errands today and then went to shop for shoes. I cannot for the life of me find a pair of ankle booties that fit all my criteria. It is driving me nuts! You know when you have something very particular in mind and you noone makes it! I find that a lot with shoes. 
I picked up a gorgeous skirt and some super cute PJ's though. So that kind of makes up for it.

I wore:
Black top with shoulder details
Mid-wash denim shorts
Black sandals
Pearl drop necklace, white gold bracelet, large pearl studs


----------



## evilvietgirl

MACsarah said:


> Thanks Ladies  I'm really in the mood fro a Mulberry Alexa. haha.
> 
> I'm really not amused. A few blocks away, a stupid new neighbor decides to cut down the water system. I can't shower (I called my mom, and apperantly they are doing work)! omfg. what do I do? I have something to do this evening. like, wtf. and I had Track & field practice. Like, wtf. I stink. I need to shower. tips are weclomed.



That sucks, but I'm sure you'll think of something

Maybe shower at a friend's?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - Your outfit sounds super cute!! :]

I went out for my friend's Sweet Sixteen last night, and then we all slept over at her house. It was a ton of fun! But I'm so tired and have so much homework to do...last week before spring break!
What I wore last night:
Darkwash skinny TRs with big white stitching. 
Periwinkle blue flowy sleeved super soft cotton top (I'm in no state to try and explain this right now haha).
Black Marc flats. 
Black Balenciaga SGH Day 
Tons of silver rings/crystal dangly earrings. 

The weather has been pretty nice here, although it's raining today, it's still warm, and I like spring rain :]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Cute outfit  
Cute_Classy- You've been MIA in here, cute outfit  

Afternoon Ladies  

The nice weather decided to take a break because its cold and rainy again today. I'm getting ready to head out to the mall, and I might go to the movies later on. I wanna see "Our Family Wedding". 

Outfit 
Black Leather Motorcycle Jacket 
Black Paula Bianco Scarf
Black 3/4 sleeve shirt 
7FAM Indigo Gummy Skinny Jeans 
Black GZ Open Toe Booties
Stud Earrings/Silver Watch/Cocktail Ring


----------



## coachâ¥

I have another Birthday party to go to tonight, and I'm really dreading it. I feel like I look like crap and I'm just not in the mood. I'm waiting for my hair to get done so I can finally leave.

Outfit:
Black bandeau dress
Black side zip motorcycle jacket
YSL Tribtoo Pumps
Black City/Rolex


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hello girls, very cute outfits! I'm new to this forum, excited to talk about my life and outfits!

I guess I should start off...about me!

I'm Emma, a fourteen year old Freshman from the good old state of California! I love fashion, and I'm partial to brand names...but aren't we all? (: I love basically anything on shopbop.com...to sum it up. (: I find myself most involved in the fashion world out of all my friends, experimenting and playing it up more than they do. My friends are my family and I'm a daddy's girl...can't deny that! (:

Anyways, just did errands with mom after going to the gym. Lazy Saturday's are the best!
Outfit:
Yellow and Blue Hollister Flannel
Leather Belt with Metal Buckle
Worn-Out Converse
Light Wash True Religion Cutoff Shorts 
Loads of random bracelets.


----------



## MACsarah

Welcome, Emma  YAY. someone else from California! California knows how to party! haha.


Thanks for the pitty from my water-situation! haha. They finished when I got home, but I ended up showering at my friend's hose since we where both going to the same place after wards. I will forever hate my neighbor now.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^Yay for California! (: I love it here...seriously. And I'm glad you solved the water issue! (:
With that...I'm off to bed. 
Night!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Haha. I just realized after MAC said 'We Californian's know how to party!' I fall asleep at 10:30...
I got like, 10 hours of sleep though...
(:


----------



## MACsarah

Hahaha. I didn't think of that. 10 hours?! how is that possible? I only get 6 hours on weekdays, 8 on weekends. 


yeah, I have sleeping problems. I don't have bags under my eyes though, but if I do get them soon, i'm sleeping early!


Who thinks this review is completely BS?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8qKQHBlHU&feature=sub
I want to believe her and order something, but she likes the entire line and she says they are similar to YSl..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Honestly, I take a lot of reviews done on Youtube with a grain of salt. They just don't come off very genuine, and they always have nothing but great things to say about every product. BS much? Sometimes it obvious that they are being paid to endorse the brand and I don't like that. I really like Pinkiecharm for reviews, she's honest. I could only watch the first few minutes of the video you posted, she started to annoy me.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I didn't know it was possible either! I was proud of myself to say the least...I feel awesome! (: And since I'm talking via phone, I can't see the video well...but I love pinkiecharms reviews! (:
How has y'alls weekend been?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Welcome omgxitsxemmerz! My weekend was OK, I spent it with my honey. How was yours? 

Does anyone know if Zara accepts phone orders?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Thank you! My weekend has been fabulous. I've spent it with my friends and at the gym...its so sunny today I'm going to tan with my best friends! (:


----------



## MACsarah

LL08: I'm not sure about Zara and phone orders  What are you looking for there? I live way to close to ZARA for my own good. Way to close.. 

LOL. I think most gurus with a lot of subscribers are influenced by the fact that they get the product for free, so they probably think they own the company a good review. Pinkiecharm is awesome though. She keeps it real, and not all her products are found at sephora. If I wanted a review on feekai, or other brands at sephora, I would go to their website and look at the review section..

omgxitsxemmerz: My weekend was boring! haha. Well, i had a 4 day weekend, so if I can count the extra 2 days in, my weekend was fantastic. I'm going to the movies tonight with someone I like.. Your weekend sounds fun! LOL. I tan horribly in this weather. I can't tan until the summer ;(


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Yes, Pinkiecharm rocks. I agree with you about the reviews but I also think gurus need to be more concerned with giving honest reviews to their subscribers. Without subscribers companies wouldn't be offering the sh*t. I was looking at DulceCandy87's haul vid and she had this pink puffed sleeved shirt that I kinda like. I want to know if they have it in different colors. The closest Zara to me is Chicago..I popped in during Valentines day and it was small and really crowded. Way too many folks for my liking...








omgxitsxemmerz- Enjoy the gorgeous weather! You and MAC are so lucky you get to enjoy beautiful Cali weather yr round. Its raining here..


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC-I dont tan well either- trust me! I'm northern european descent, so I burn...time to accept my paleness.
And I've never been to a Zara...all though I heard its fabulous! (: Is it clothing?

LL- Oh, trust me, the weather here can be nasty! It was pouring friday! Luckly, its supposed to be sunny for the next 4 weeks...(:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> MAC-I dont tan well either- trust me! I'm northern european descent, so I burn...time to accept my paleness.
> And I've never been to a Zara...all though I heard its fabulous! (: Is it clothing?
> 
> LL- Oh, trust me, the weather here can be nasty! It was pouring friday! Luckly, its supposed to be sunny for the next 4 weeks...(:



Yep it clothing. Some of their stuff is really cute. 

I'm betting you guys have more sunny days than rainy ones! I'm thinking about moving to LA for graduate school because I love the weather so much. Excuse me if you said this already but how old are you?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm fourteen(:
Freshman...freshmeat...freshie...frosh, whatever you wanna call it(: 
And I'm going to check out Zara now! 
And this website I found is amazing:
www.wildfoxcouture.com
I'm dying.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I like Wildfox Couture. Their tees are so much fun. 

Is that you in your avatar? I thought you were at least 16, you're pretty  Are you excited for your freshman yr of HS?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I like Wildfox Couture. Their tees are so much fun.
> 
> Is that you in your avatar? I thought you were at least 16, you're pretty  Are you excited for your freshman yr of HS?


 
That is me! (: And thank you! I'm loving freshman year, so fun. I'm excited to be a sophemore though...not the baby of the school anymore!

Their tees are amazing, I think you can grab them at Urban Outfitters too...(:


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: true. Does Dulcecandy even do anything make-up related still? I've only seen hauls by her. LOL. She really favors Forever 21, H&M, and Zara. I saw a blog post about her telling her subscribers to go ahead and buy fake Christian Louboutins . LOL. Yes, Zara gets very crowded in cities that only have 1 zara store. I wish they would open more stores in the US. Zara in Spain is so much better then the stores here..

omgxitsxemmerz: awh, thats too bad  be careful though. Don't want anyone to get skin cancer  I've been thinking of getting a self-tanning lotion, but I don't want to look like a guido, and laying out by the pool is just something I do in the summer. LOL. 

I love wildfox tees/tanks. so soft.

LOL. I'm fourteen, too. Gooo 1996  haha.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^
I'm super careful about skin cancer, seeing as it runs in my family :/
I just accept the paleness, and let sun do its work in the summer...I get a decent tan! 
Hopefully I'll get tanner this summer because I'm going to Oahu with two of my best friends! 
And actually, I'm a 1995 girl...I'm really young though, I'm like, the 3rd youngest kid in my grade...haha.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: true. Does Dulcecandy even do anything make-up related still? I've only seen hauls by her. LOL. She really favors Forever 21, H&M, and Zara. I saw a blog post about her telling her subscribers to go ahead and buy fake Christian Louboutins . LOL. Yes, Zara gets very crowded in cities that only have 1 zara store. I wish they would open more stores in the US. Zara in Spain is so much better then the stores here..



Oh, I saw her blog post about the fake Loubs and I was floored. Isn't she in fashion school? She of all folks should know thats a huge No No. Luckily most of the comments were telling her how wrong she was for buying them. She rarely does makeup vids anymore. Most of her vids are hauls. I rarely care for what she buys at F21 but the pieces she gets from Zara are cute. She seems to be more concerned with quantity over quality. For all the money she spends at F21 she could have gotten herself a pair of authentic Loubies.


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: awh, I'm sorry, that is terrible  LOL. I was close by one year  haha. I'm one of the older kids in my class since my birthday is in January. 


LadyLouboutin08: I think shes in fashion school. But its FIDM, so we can't exepct too much from her. Just kidding. I think what helps her pick out cute things from Zara is the fact that everything is cute at Zara.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ Yeah, I just load up on sunscreen and I occasionally use sunless tanning lotion. Do y'all have plans for spring break? Mine's in two weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## MACsarah

I have plans with friends to go to puerto rico. We are leaving in a few days. What are your plans?

I wish spring break was a month long. haha. SB is probably one of the more better breaks. Right after exams, right before testings, you know, perfect break.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I think I'm going to Carmel for a few days, getting some shopping in! (: Then the standard shopping-tanning-partying stuff(:


----------



## MACsarah

Sounds so relaxing  haha. beaches there are so pretty.

I really need to pack for my trip. Does anyone here use cover-ups? I don't :\. haha. Maybe I should buy one? I usually just wear denim shorts, or the normal Abercrombie denim skirts. Yeah, go ahead, roll your eyes. haha. I don't cover the top up. Maybe with a Kain label tank, but thats it. 

I saw a pretty one shoulder bikini at La perla, and the details looked braided, and it was so cute! but the only sizes left where way to big.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I love swimsuit cover ups but I usually just wear a sarong to cover my bottom, depends on my mood. Mara Hoffman makes some really cute swim suit coverups, Milly does too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LL08 - Yes, I know I've been MIA. I've been so busy with all my teachers cramming stuff in before spring break, and my brother is home from school for his spring break so I've been trying to spend time with him. And then I was out for two of my friend's birthdays and my mother's birthday, it's been a busy month! 

Tonight I went out to dinner for my Grandma's birthday with my family. It was so yummy but I'm so full and it really did not help me get in shape for spring break! 
What I wore:
Black square neck flowy cotton short sleeved dress.
Black and gray striped long flowy knit vest with pockets. 
Black waist belt. 
Black tights. 
Black pointy toe chunky heeled suede pumps. 
Black BBag.

EDIT: I wear too much black.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I love black outfits, Cute! That dress sounds really cute too 

I had an in promptu girls night in, and I wore:
White sheer flowy top
Black pleated trousers
Miss marc flats
Tco pendant


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls, I have a doctors appointment today. Then I need to drop by Chapters to pick up some magazines.

Outfit:
Black sheepskin criss cross detail coat
Striped longsleeve
Black J Brand side zipper cigs
Miss Marc flats
Mini pochette accessoires in Damier


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Cute Outfit  

Good Evening Ladies  The sun finally came out!! I'm getting ready to head to MAC and H&M to pick up some stuff. I really want the Chrome Yellow shadow from MAC and I want to see if the H&M dress Kourtney K was wearing is in stores yet. Its so cute. 

Outfit 
Black Motorcycle Jacket 
Heather Grey LNA V neck Tee 
Black 7FAM motorcycle denim leggings 
Black Platform Sandals 
Hoop Earrings/Silver Watch/Cocktail Ring


----------



## MACsarah

Ugh. I hate it when I like a guy who other girls like, and when they find out, they get all prissy. >.<

LL08: thanks! I'll check out Milly's! I love that brand. such cute dresses. I'm so jealous you can wear yellow eye shadow. I can't pull it off.


Cute outfit, girls!

It was hot today, and I had to be outside a lot..
wearing:
lightweight zip-up sweater in light red
http://web152.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/JOYR-WS69_V1.jpg
Siwy camilia shorts in snowstorm
red low converses
Foley+Corinna tote in red/random braided leather bracelets


----------



## coachâ¥

Welcome omgxitsxemmerz, and I have to agree with LL08 your are very pretty.

It's been raining a ton here, but at least I'm getting a wear out of my Hunters. I have a Student Council meeting later tonight.
Outfit:
True Religion skinny jeans
Black tank
HL Linen Sweater
Black Hunter rain boots for now/Black gladiators for the meeting
City/Rolex/Black Fiona Paxton necklace/t&co ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Thank you! (: Your outfit sounds cute!

Today I had swim practice at 5 am...so I went comfy.

Outfit:
Burgandy Velour Juicy Jacket
Seven for All Mankind Skinny Jeans 
Chocolate UGG's
loads of bracelets

I know, boring for school...yawwwn! Can't really think at 4:50 in the morning...(:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^My outfit was similar!! lol. I woke up and had to leave for school in 15 minutes so this was the best I could do. 

Dark/light blue juicy velore hoodie 
Dark wash skinny jeans rolled up 
blue converse 
black v-neck 

WARNING: Odd outfit for me..... hahaha 

And... MAC- I really like milly's stuff too!! Almost all their stuff I love.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: pursie got converses!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I love converse! (: mine are all beat up...but I think it gives them charecter! (:
And Milly does have cute coverups, and so does Free People! (:


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I have a love/hate relationship with Free People. Some of their things are super cute but other things are really ugly imo :/ but I fit in xs in their things which is pretty amazing LOL

While we're on the topic of Converse, what do you guys think of the Missoni x Converse Chucks? I rmb seeing pics half a year ago.. Are they finally out? The pics look really ugly and I was really disappointed that Missoni didn't bother to do anything special for the shoes and just went with the mundane zigzags..


----------



## MACsarah

I saw pictures of those, too. I thought they where straight out fugly. I don't mind the pattern on a bikini, but take it to a all-star? ew.


----------



## coachâ¥

I think converse are so cute, but I don't know what color or what I would wear them with?

It is supposed to rain for like the next 14 days...blahh!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Black is perfect for anything! Swear by these babies, I pair them with skinny jeans and boyfriend t's. 
MAC- Ewww. The Missoni/Converse Allstars are boring and gross. 
Pink- I'm in LOVE with Free People...and I wear an XS too! (:


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach- Black is perfect for anything! Swear by these babies, I pair them with skinny jeans and boyfriend t's.
> MAC- Ewww. The Missoni/Converse Allstars are boring and gross.
> Pink- I'm in LOVE with Free People...and I wear an XS too! (:



Nahh, I guess I only like them on other people. My little cousin has a pair of pink glittery ones...now those are cute, but I'd look strange walking around in them at my age,


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^I only like Vans on other people...I can't stand those shoes. Ewww. Seriously, Converse are the only 'sneakers' I'll wear.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^I only like Vans on other people...I can't stand those shoes. Ewww. Seriously, Converse are the only 'sneakers' I'll wear.



Vans are hideous! I like Coach sneakers for my Juicy tracksuits.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^I have a pair of Coach sneakers, but my friend has them...I need to get those back! And I wear UGG's with my Juicy Tracksuits...I honestly think Juicy Tracksuits are so comfy to wear! (: 

Oh and, I just did a new blog post, if you were interested, the links in my signature! (:


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^I have a pair of Coach sneakers, but my friend has them...I need to get those back! And I wear UGG's with my Juicy Tracksuits...I honestly think Juicy Tracksuits are so comfy to wear! (:
> 
> Oh and, I just did a new blog post, if you were interested, the links in my signature! (:



I wear Uggs with mine, but I didn't want to post that for MAC's sake. I like the new outfit in your blog, it is cute.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ MAC not an UGG fan? I try to avoid them, but they are so warm! (: I can't stand the new short button ones...I'll stick with the regular and crochet ones. (:


----------



## pinkpol15h

Are you joking? Everytime I see some girl wear uggs with a really bad outfit, I hear MAC screaming in my head. 
I usually wear Juicy tracksuits with moccasins, flip flops or Uggs- I have no idea what else you can pair em with!


----------



## sunshine16

MAC- You hate uggs too? Yay I have someone to rant with! To me uggs are slippers. You wear them indoors with your PJ's and dressing gown. That is it! Maybe at a stretch to the dr's.
I don't really wear sneakers either, I did have a pair of black converse but my style is really girly and they didn't go with anything in my wardrobe so I gave them to my step-sis.

Have any of your ladies got prom coming up, from watching Blair on yt it seems like it's that time for you girls in the US soon. Mine is in 6 months (we call it a formal though, not prom) and I've already started searching for dresses. My friends and I are so excited!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I don't get prom this year! I gotta wait 2 more years 

Anyways...off to school!

Outfit
HCO Yellow Flannel
BCG Cigarette Jeans in Black
Black Converse
Loads of Bracelets/Locket


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My friend yelled at me because she thought my converse were too "up tight" lol... whatever that means. 


JW, how many teenage boys do you think lurk this thread?? lol, I bet there are at least a few..


----------



## MACsarah

Purse: I totally know why you ask that question! haha. I think a only a few do. For anyone wondering, I think theres a boy version of TT. 

sunshine16: Lol. agree. I think they are ugly, and not even that comfy. Unless it was like walking on a cloud in the sky, I would not wear that. haha. 

pinkpol15h: OMFG. made my day. I love you! 

coach&#9829;: LOL. loves it 

outfit today:
Black BF blazer
black Kain label tank untucked
PDB bandage skirt in Beige
leathe CL covered wedges in nude
white city/leather wrap bracelets

What does anyone think of Zanotti for Balmain booties/boots? The studs on them are sick. I really want them, but would not be able to wear them.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

i love those mac!

Im home blah, trying to rest up. My friends are going to a hookah bar and invited me but i declined..not my scene at all. Aparently this angered one person lol but i really dont care. be immature if you must!

outfit:

Muji vneck
Levis 510 skinnys in jet black
brazil havianas
a snowflake knit hat
rayban aviators xl


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, I'm a huge fan of them! I really like the Balmain olive tees with the holes but they're over 1k 

I went out to shop with friends today, outfit:
2 black layered CM tanks
Slate velour JC hoodie
Black CM shorts
Black opaque HR tights 
Small TCo Notes pendant
Black Minnetonka moccasins


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Pink so redic for a tshirt with holes ugh. your basically paying for the name!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Not even the name cus you can't tell lol. I saw mockup versiosn at Zara today for 35! They were a lot cuter tho


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Pink- OMG 1k for a shirt? Insaaane. Go buy a LV or a Chloe or something(:

MAC- Cute outfit! Did you not LOVE the CA weather today? It felt like summer(:


----------



## mcb100

did anyone manage to see the AIW movie? Was it any good? 

I may go see it after its been out for a little while.....I'm not a fan of extremely crowded theaters, so I want to wait for the new-ness to go down, you know?


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: LOL. Don't judge me, but I spent my entire day in a airconditioned building. LOL. We had an earthquake today though, so I'm not in love with CA now. haha. Ahh. I have a love-hate-relationship with LV's apparel. The only ones I like are the ones from the runway. C'mon. No one in their right might bought the Graffiti tshirt because of the quality.

mcb100: Alice in wonderland was amazing. watch it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

mcb- I saw AIW! Weiiiird movie. Not my cup of tea, but my friend loved it!

MAC- OMG...earthquakes scare the crap outta me! I was in an airconditioned building too...I was stupid and wore jeans :/
Tomorrow, I plan on taking my dads Rolex...the guy ones are so fun!


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: LOL. jeans. loves it. I love denim. can wear it when its hot or cold. Which rolex is it? haha. I always borrow my father's watches. I end up keeping them if I like them, or he buys me one and I have to return his. I like to have my own watches though. Makes me feel less guilty if I scratch it, or drop it. LOL. I don't baby my bags, clothes, shoes, or watches. I'm a terrible person.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I baby my bags...majorly!! (: And idk what rolex...I should ask him but he's knocked out on pain meds cause he fractured his collarbone. And I love denim, just not sweating my arse of in it (yes, I say arse and I'm not british...I'm cool like that(:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- The Balmain studded boots are the business!! They are available for purchase at Barneys....

Hi Ladies  

I've been running around all day and I'm exhausted. The sucky part is that I still have some HW to do before I can pass out and go to bed. I was watching the ten o'clock news and I just saw that a girl I went to HS with is being charged with involuntary manslaughter  She was driving drunk and hit a guy on a motorcycle. I'm betting this gave her a huge reality check........

Outfit 
Black Donna Karen Cashmere Cozy Cardigan 
CE Cropped Ankle Jeans 
Black T strap sandals 
Hoop Earrings/Tennis Bracelet/Black Pearl Cocktail Ring


I need an outfit for the Jay-Z concert this weekend. I wasn't going to go but I'd love to see Trey Songz again. I have a feeling everyone is going to wearing "all black everything" so I think I might wear a little bit of color to stand out........choices...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^That's so sad...I hope this teaches people NOT to drink and drive!

Cute outfit btw. (: And color is always fab! (:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Morning Ladies  

I had some of the best sleep last night. Whew! I didn't even want to get out of bed this morning. I have one more class and then I'm free for the rest of the day...

Outfit 
http://shopdiavolina.com/store/images/large/lim24070_01_xl.jpg
J Brand Skinny Jeans 
Black Open Toe booties 
Hoop Earrings/Cocktail Ring/Stacked Bracelets

What is everyone's favorite song at the moment? I'm loving "Pretty Girls" by Wale.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LL08- I'm loving "Grace Kelly" By Mika 

I stayed home today, I didn't feel well enough to get to school and acctually concintrate/Comprehen what I was learning.


----------



## coachâ¥

Mac-What do you mean boy version? I'm really confused.

It is so nice out today, and now rain all sun! I'm going out to dinner at my mom's favorite Japanese restaurant for her birthday. I have know idea what I'm going to wear yet.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I worded that wrong. but theres a forum that is used by "alpha-teen-males".


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. I worded that wrong. but theres a forum that is used by "alpha-teen-males".



Haha, and on here?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alpha teen males? hahahaha. 
school and st pattys day...i also had 5 am swim again...
outfit:
HCO Blue Shorts
Corpus Black Ruffle Top
JC Green Velour Jacket
Black Flip Flops


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Cute and Casual  

What is everyone having for dinner? I ordered PF Changs takeout since I didn't feel like going out tonight. I have some HW to do.....

Thoughts? 
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...floral+bustier+swing+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^Yummm. I'm jealous! (: I'm on a detox (no gluten, no sugar, no wheat...etc) so Brown Rice and Chicken with veggies! (:

And LL08- That dress is TOO cute! (: I love it, so pretty for spring!

Oh, and I'm representing my choir tonight at Incoming Freshman Night so:

Free People Mulberry Top
Black HCO Shorts (I have too many of these...)
Black Flip Flops

It's crazy warm in California! (: I love it!


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to dinner with my family and wore:
J brand jeans shorts
White tank
Coral blazer
Nude Sergio Ross peep toe platforms.
Speedy


----------



## pinkpol15h

Your outfit sounds so cute, coach  

I'm watching High Society right now and its soooo good!

I need to go out and buy some green stuff. Totally loving the utilitarian/military trend.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach-Coral Blazer?! Sounds gorgeous! I need one...where did you get yours?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Afternoon everyone!

I'm going to the mall to pick up some basics from Gap and such and then I'm going to a friend's surprise belated bday party with the girls. No idea on what to wearr...


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach-Coral Blazer?! Sounds gorgeous! I need one...where did you get yours?



It's Stella McCartney. I'm thinking it's from neimans but I'm not really sure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evening Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head out for dinner. No HW tonight so I can relax and live a little, yay me! 

Outfit 
http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...14719735717/0414719735717R_CBLACK_396x528.jpg -Love their tees. So cute and cheap. 
CE cuffed boyfriend jeans
Black NK Slingback Heels 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets/Cocktail Ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

coach&#9829;;14654222 said:
			
		

> It's Stella McCartney. I'm thinking it's from neimans but I'm not really sure.


 
Okay, thank you! (:

Choir Concert tonight...black and white themed!

Outfit:
Spring and Mercer Black Button Down Vest-Top
J Crew White Cardigan w/ elbow length sleeves
BP Black Leggings
Stuart Weisman Black Pumps

Should be interesting...(:


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: because you are in choir, I just apologize. Our orchestra band did something terrible to the choire tonight at our concert. I'm dead tomorrow.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Our schools choir's outfits are sooo bad.. Ankle length skirts and untailored jackets. Its not even Olsen hobochich lol. I feel so bad for my friends in the choir.

What I wore to friend's bday dinner today:
Black and white striped CM tee- the black strips decrease in size and the white strips increase in size. Hard to explain but its flattering
White linen CM shorts 
Black tights
Black Minnetonka moccasins
Navy double-breasted jacket by Jacob


----------



## coachâ¥

Hello girls. I had such a boring day. I slept until 12:00. I have a party to go to in an hour.
Outfit:
Cuffed J Brand denim shorts
Cream boyfriend button down shirt
brown Miu Miu platform sandals
Speedy
Feather necklace/Chloe sunglasses/Rolex/Alex and Ani stacked bracelets


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I'm not sure I want to know what you did to that choir! LOL. (: Its the other way around at our school...we pick on the band kids! Although its all in good fun. (:

Coach- Cute outfit! I'm lusting over that Coral Blazer and the J Brand shorts!

Part 2 of the Choir Concert tonight, so I'm wearing more black/white!

Outfit:
White Free People Voluminous Top
High Waisted Black Skirt with Lace
Stuart Weisman Heels
Dad's Silver Rolex/Black Chain Necklace


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> MAC- I'm not sure I want to know what you did to that choir! LOL. (: Its the other way around at our school...we pick on the band kids! Although its all in good fun. (:
> 
> Coach- Cute outfit! I'm lusting over that Coral Blazer and the J Brand shorts!
> 
> Part 2 of the Choir Concert tonight, so I'm wearing more black/white!
> 
> Outfit:
> White Free People Voluminous Top
> High Waisted Black Skirt with Lace
> Stuart Weisman Heels
> Dad's Silver Rolex/Black Chain Necklace



Your outfit is cute! I just love men's Rolex on women.


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: LOL. thats funny. We think the choir is seriously uh..how do I say this? bad. haha. We personally believe it doesn't take talent to sing in a choir where everyone is singing softly. Deep or low. Theres no change in pitch, and its not hard to sound right. Also, our choir doesn't require any dedication, or practice really. their stuff is so easy. Band members can easily break a pitch, since that is also required for band. I would take so much amusement in watching our choir kids play a instrument. It would come out terribly.

but thats probably just our bad choir whos songs are always the most quitest, and lamest song ever. We've won competitions, played in national aired concerts, and played out of the country. Our choir? ...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach: Thank you! (: I think they are so chic...just gorgeous!

MAC: Oh...its the opposite for us! Our choir is the best in Northern California, and we're super dedicated...its intense! Our band...ehh. Their alright, I wish I knew how to play something besides the piano! (: What do you play?


----------



## MACsarah

Awh! that is so cool! haha. I used to play Piano so much when I was younger. right now I play clarinet. How many people are in your choir?

theres like only..20 people in ours. Oh, and is it bad that I don't feel terrible for the teacher for what we did yesterday? someone said she cried at the end, but ..?

btw, no disrepect. I reread my post and it sounded mean. I'm sure you and your choir are great though!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It is 2 in the morning, and I'm trying to get my damn iPod to work before leaving for spring break tomorrow. I've been messing with it all night and it is being obstinate, of course this happens when I actually need it...


----------



## MACsarah

have fun on your trip, Cute_classy! You will be going to the cayman islands, right? thats so fun. Have fun getting a sick tan!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to play mini golf with a few friends.
Outfit:
Dark washed TR jean shorts
White HL tee
black Alexander McQueen scarf
Black Converse (yes I ended getting them)
Black city
Tiffany bracelet/Rolex
Chanel Sunglasses


----------



## MACsarah

have fun mini-golfing, Coach!

I'm watchig a game today. I'm hoping its not going to be too hot. I don't want to be burned! >.<
wearing:
White cardigan
Alternative A. V neck in white
Brown leather belt
Cuffed J brand shorts
Braided leather flip flops
Cyclade(blue)first/Tom ford nico sunglasses


----------



## pinkpol15h

I went shopping today! Got a bathrobe by Skin (organic cotton! Yay) and some undies from PINK. Super happy right now, the PINK store make you want to stay in there forever


----------



## coachâ¥

Please remind me to never try to impress someone while playing mini golf. I'll leave it at that!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

hello ladies! I'm at a swim meet right now which means tiny suits, sunglasses, chlorinated hair and hot boys! 

Outfit: 
Shoshana Black Bikini Top
Yellow Booty Shorts(:
D&G Sunglasses


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

The concert was pretty cool last night. I really enjoyed myself but now I'm paying the price for it. My feet hurt from the boots I wore, my voice is slightly hoarse, and I'm a little hungover. I didn't wake up till 12 and I'm still sleepy but I have some errands to run. 

Outfit 
Grey Rogan Sweatshirt Cardigan 
Grey Tank Top with Black leopard spots 
7FAM BF cropped BF jeans 
Black Open Toe Ankle boots 
Hoop Earrings/Bangle/Cocktail Ring


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> hello ladies! I'm at a swim meet right now which means tiny suits, sunglasses, chlorinated hair and hot boys!
> 
> Outfit:
> Shoshana Black Bikini Top
> Yellow Booty Shorts(:
> D&G Sunglasses



Haha! Sounds like fun minus the Chlorinated hair.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hey girls! 
I went shopping today too! 

I got... 
A shirt from aerie, exchanged a book, got a necklace fixed, and got an obscene amount of stuff from lush. (I told myself I was on ban, guess not). 

And I recently ordered a fashion for haiti tee shirt and an DVF iphone case from her website ($50 off any purchase)... even if its less than $50. I only had to pay $7 for Shipping.  
There's a thread in Deals & steals about it, and I posted in my blog about it too 


I really need to proof read. Guess what I wrote instead of shirt??


----------



## MACsarah

haha. talk about lush addiction! Purse, boys or lush? hahahah.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

boys. for sure. but lush makes my skin soft soooooo....... LOL


----------



## MACsarah

haha. 

http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/page/14
best website if you're hungry. not. I want food now! All I've eaten so far are... energy drinks.


You know there are cheaper lush dupes, right? Makes me feel less bad when I buy things to decorate my bath room.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^ Ehh half of it looks discusting. LOL I'm going to stick with water and croissants.... Like I have been for the past week.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. fun fun. Croissants don't have enough nutrition for me though! haha.

I used to eat as many calories as michell phelps before. now I eat to normally.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Finally caught up to you huh?! lol


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. not at all, tbh. haha. I just don't excercise/run as much as I did a few month ago.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Oh yeah.. you run... 5?! Miles/day, right?! Hahahahahaha I could eat anything if I did that!!


----------



## MACsarah

Yes. and thats just in the morning. then theres track & field sprinting, XC practice, and etc.

haha. Doesn't cheer require a lot of cardio?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

oh, i can eat so much! it evens out because i swim(:
and your outfit sounds cute coach and LL08! (:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Yeah but this is the off season so we're not running until we pick it up again in the summer. Plus in the winter its difficult to run.


----------



## MACsarah

gotcha  Threadmills? laps inside of gym? haha. I'm telling you, move over here. You can run in every season. except for in the summer. unless you wake up at 6, since its pretty hot. or in the evening.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^I can't STAND running. I'll swim 5 miles, but I will never ever run 5 miles. EVER. (:


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: You and I are complete opposites. Norcal, Socal. Choir, band. Swimming, running. 

yeah. I would probably hate you in real life, tbqh. haha. but I don't


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Haha SO true! Although we both have incredible fashion(: hehe. and like men's rolex's! who's your favorite designer? I'm trying to find more similarities/differences. (:


----------



## MACsarah

haha. Favorite designer? thats hard! probably John Paul Gaultier (JPG&hermes), and Nicolas Ghesquiere(balenciaga). whats yours?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm a Marc Jacobs lover...all of the stuff he designs is so chic! I also love the simplicity and classic-ness of Chanel. (:


----------



## MACsarah

http://img7.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=52380_louis_vuitton_ete2010_paris__7121_122_357lo.jpg

You call that chic? Another difference! hahahaa. I agree with you about Chanel though. Karl has also done Fendi some pretty amazing stuff. Love it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hahaha. oh well...opposites attract, right? (: i bet we look nothing alike, right?


----------



## MACsarah

totally.

I'm asian. Brown/black hair. A little tanner then most. Stick straight hair. flatter nose. LOL.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

haha, im french/russian/polish/german/hungarian... repping the northern/eastern europeans!


----------



## coachâ¥

You two make me laugh.

I'm going to a party tonight.
Outfit:
Dark washed Skinnys
White tank with big black bow
Black Boyfriend Blazer
Black Cl Booties
Chanel Jumbo
Diamond studs/Silver Chanel strands necklace/Oversized Rolex/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: well, I was born/lived in northern Europe, so we sorta have something in common


----------



## coachâ¥

I may be the only one, but I like the LV Fox tails. What do you think about them?


----------



## MACsarah

I think LL08 wanted a bag from that season, so I think she likes it?

And I hate it.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I hate it.

Lol i'm not going to have a tail hanging off my purse... No.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Well ITA Coach, love the bags. I think I'd prefer the bag and fur to be worn separately but both are super cute


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> I think LL08 wanted a bag from that season, so I think she likes it?
> 
> And I hate it.



LOL, I hate the bags with the foxtails!! I thought they looked tacky, the bag I have my eye on doesn't have a foxtail!!! 

When I first saw the 2010 LV RTW I hated the collection. I've been seeing a lot of the dresses in different editorials and I really like a lot of the pieces. Very vibrant and colorful.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm so upset. I was in one of my dad's car that we rarely take out, and I'm so mad at myself. I put a few make-up items in there, without a bag, or any protection. A few juicy glosses, Eos lip balms, and a few lipsticks. Well, my dad had since taken it to work, and he parks the car outside. In the Socal spring weather. All of it was melted.

Note to self: don't leave makeup in a car. It took me forever to find EOS lip balms! gosh.


LadyLouboutin08: Hahaha. They made  bags without those fug tails? woah. I need to check those out after this. Sorry about the confusion :kiss:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ugh, sorry about your makeup. Hopefully you can find the EOS lip balms again! 


I've never been too keen on Hermes footwear but I saw a nice pair in the April edition of Elle. I'm also obsessed with the Jill Sander heels, so cute.


----------



## MACsarah

I wanna see them. What page is it on? When I think of Hermes shoes, I think tourist-sandal-like shoes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't have the mag in front of me but its in the accessories editorial towards the back, they are a tan color...Taylor swift is on the cover, I didn't like her pictures. She looks really weird with straight hair and the clothes didn't excite me.


----------



## MACsarah

Would totally be searching for it right now, but I can't find where I put the magazine. haha. Taylor swift bores me all over.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Agreed. I don't understand the hype about her...

Kim K has me wanting to venture into Bebe tomorrow. I hate the store but she wore a cute green romper recently and I want it...


When was the last time you ventured into Diavolina? Did you notice any Charlotte Olympia shoes from the Spring 2010 season? I haven't seen many of her shoes this season. I might give them a call on Monday.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Isn't Kim doing a Bebe line? And my makeup melted majorly last weekend in my mom's car!


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: bebe scares me with their shirts with "bebe" bedazzled in pink. Its tackylicious. 

The last time I was in that store I was only looking for wedges, so I'm no help. sorry  Oh, and incase you're wondering, they didn't have any cute wedges for spring >.<


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm trying to enjoy my last dat of march break!
Outfit for Church and SAT prep:
Dark denim Phillip Lim cropped jacket w/ gold studs
Olive GAP tank
White and yellow striped CM shorts
Brown tights
Cream lotops


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: bebe scares me with their shirts with "bebe" bedazzled in pink. Its tackylicious.
> 
> The last time I was in that store I was only looking for wedges, so I'm no help. sorry  Oh, and incase you're wondering, they didn't have any cute wedges for spring >.<


 
LOL. Tackylicious. I love it! Even worse- booty shorts with Bebe on it! Cringeworthy. My sister-in-law always manages to find the cute things in that store...I can't EVER. I'm a bit jealous of her!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I was just in BeBe for the first time.... I have to admit, I find the store a bit tacky and overpriced but some of the stuff is okay.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Bebe is a hit or miss. I always seem to miss though...


----------



## coachâ¥

It's raining and I'm going to lunch with a friend I haven't seen in awhile.
Outfit:
Black and white over sized plaid shirt
black leggings
Black Hunter rainboots
Black City
Tiffany bracelet/Rolex/Chanel earrings


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

coach&#9829;;14685206 said:
			
		

> It's raining and I'm going to lunch with a friend I haven't seen in awhile.
> Outfit:
> Black and white over sized plaid shirt
> black leggings
> Black Hunter rainboots
> Black City
> Tiffany bracelet/Rolex/Chanel earrings


 
Do you like your Hunter Rainboots? I was going to buy a pair last fall/winter, but I didn't know if they were worth it...(:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I just saw that you have a blog....I'm following you!!
I love miranda kerr too!!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

She's my favorite model! I'll follow your blog too(: 
Thanks!


----------



## MACsarah

Does anyone have a favorite jumpers? Spring time! jumpsuit time!

http://www.shopbop.com/romper-elast...=2534374302034081&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall
ordered that- hoping it runs small.

http://www.shopbop.com/sophie-rompe...=2534374302034081&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall
want that, but not sure about the shortness of it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I LOVE jumpers! As the weather gets warmer stores like shopbop and intermix will expand their collection. I'm really loving the Mara Hoffman rompers, so colorful and cute! I've only purchased a few from this season. I have quite a few from last yr...

http://www.shopbop.com/net-back-rom...4302031143&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

http://www.shopbop.com/halter-rompe...4302031143&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

http://www.shopbop.com/halter-rompe...4302031143&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

Mac- The second one you posted is a little too short for my liking, I don't need my ass hanging out of it.


----------



## MACsarah

I guess i'll be stopping by intermix then. haha. What are you talking about? its been burning hot in Socal. Gosh, I wish stores would hurry up and put their summer stuff in stores already.

I love the second and the first romper! such pretty patterns. I was looking at the mara hoffman dress kimmie wore, but it sold out before I mangaged to get it. fml.

edt:
http://www.shopbop.com/halter-rompe...845524441859682.htm?folderID=2534374302031143
what shoes are the model wearing?

LOL. Glad I'm not the only one thinking that. the inseem is 1 1/2. You'd have to be 4'1 to not look skanky in that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The model is wearing GZ shoes  
http://www.shopbop.com/open-toe-pla...=2534374302159435&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall

LOL, I really meant to say that as we get further into the spring season more rompers and jumpsuits will appear on the sites. My size sold out of the dress Kimmy was seen wearing too. Hopefully shopbop will get it soon, because I check their site for new stuff every morning. I'm waiting on Shopbop to put the GZ for Thakoon shoes on their site, I need them. 

After driving to 2 malls hunting down the Bebe romper, I finally got it. They only had two left in my size. Now I have to find a cute belt for it.

ETA- I seriously heart intermix. A lot of people think its way too trendy but they carry the cutest stuff and I love that they have a lot of variety. Their online site doesn't do the actual store justice IMO.


----------



## MACsarah

thanks! I love anything with platforms. LOL. Congrats on your new jumper. haha. I'm sure you will have no problem finding a cute belt to go with it. And shoes. haha. 

LOL. okay. that makes more sense. I guess we can't expect the stores to have to much S/S since its just the start of the spring. Don't you hate it when sites sell out of your size? it makes me mad when I look in a catagory, see something cute, click on it, and not being able to get it because someone got it before you? I hate it. 


http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=CENT-WP5&c=Jumpsuits&s=C
Cute and might make my boobs look bigger. win. Adding to cart+


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Love the Central Park romper! The one you ordered from shopbop is cute too! 

I love this one:
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=YOUN-WP194&c=Jumpsuits&s=C
and this one! (and the price! $50!)
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MTIX-WP2&c=Jumpsuits&s=C


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Thanks  

OMG yes I absolutely hate it! Sometimes it makes me a little sad if I really had my heart set on it. I try not to give up on it though, I'll call around and search for it till I find it. 

I like that romper you posted, its cute! 

These are the GZ for Thakoon shoes I'm wanting. Saks is supposed to get them but when I called they weren't in yet.


----------



## MACsarah

Haha. I'm just to lazy to call stores for an item I want. I take it as it wasn't meanth to be. 

Those shoes are hot. so colorful. haha.

I have tennis practice now. Buuh. haha. anyways. wearing:
Abercrombie kids pull-over hoodie in navy blue
RL ultra fine V-neck in black
Black nike modern fit short shorts
Asics sneakers in white and pink (yes, rly.)


----------



## pink.couture

@omgxitsxemmerz, see I told you I would stop in.  

Long time no posting..

how is everyone doing?


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Does anyone have a favorite jumpers? Spring time! jumpsuit time!
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/romper-elast...=2534374302034081&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall
> ordered that- hoping it runs small.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/sophie-rompe...=2534374302034081&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall
> want that, but not sure about the shortness of it.



ohh I like the first one , the one you bought.


----------



## MACsarah

Brother in cancun, mother away for bussiness, father working until 1AM. Anyone know what that means? Sarah has the house to herself today, tomorrow, and for the rest of the week. YAY. 

pink.couture: Heey! Whats up? I was wondering where you are. haha. How has life been treating you?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Ah so lucky! My rents don't trust me enough to do that 

Hey pink.couture! Welcome back to the thread =D

Ughhhh first day back to school! Comfy outfit:
Red Adidas zipup
Black shorts and tights
Cream Converse- I need to get black Chucks to match my black outfits.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Brother in cancun, mother away for bussiness, father working until 1AM. Anyone know what that means? Sarah has the house to herself today, tomorrow, and for the rest of the week. YAY.
> 
> pink.couture: Heey! Whats up? I was wondering where you are. haha. How has life been treating you?



Very very good! I'm moving to Denver this summer which is practically a dream. I guess in order for something to get better it must get worse. 

But before all the good news I found out that my dad had this one slutty girlfriend. And supposably this slutty girlfriend's husband past away which was my dad's best friend. Her home got foreclosed on because she refuses to work and her car got repossessed. She moved IN. It's hard to believe she moved in to the home that I remember the most... the home that really meant something to me. This slutty girlfriend has 5 sons and when my mom went to mediation with my father to finish off this moving thing he was like "tell ___ (my brother) I don't need him anymore and _____'s sons are going to run the buisness. WTF. He hasn't called us for 5 month now. He also told me my hopes of moving to ny/la and pursuing law or politics could never happen. Well I hate to break it to him but anyone can go to ny/la and if you study hard enough anyone can become a lawyer or politician. Even before my mom filed for the divorice and he bought her out of the buisness and all the shares he still pushed her out and told her she wasn't good enough. However, one day she got sick of it.. and I finally think I am too. He kept telling my mom how his girlfriend is his new secretary. But anyways none of this matters anymore because I'm moving and when he gets old and can't walk he's going to wonder how he ****ed up and I'm going to be no where to be found. 

  Plus when we move I get a walk-in closet and my own bathroom.

haha, so in a way my life is very good..


----------



## pink.couture

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Ah so lucky! My rents don't trust me enough to do that
> 
> Hey pink.couture! Welcome back to the thread =D
> 
> Ughhhh first day back to school! Comfy outfit:
> Red Adidas zipup
> Black shorts and tights
> Cream Converse- I need to get black Chucks to match my black outfits.



Thanks girl!  

the damier pouchette in your pic is so cute.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Awh pink.couture, I'm so sorry you went through ahh that :/ but I'm glad you've figured everything else. Arghh at least you have a walk-in closet that I desperately need!
Thanks! I'm still in love with my mini pochette accessoires  even after like 5 months!


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: I'm very sorry about your father and your's relationship. Just remember, Karma is a *****. What he and his new SO did you, your brother and mother will come back and haunt them. I'm sure your father loves you, but might be caught up in the divorce.. 3

I'm happy for you though. New house! haha. Have you thought about how you are planning to decorate your new room, closet, and bathroom? btw, incase you don't want to go to those Closet-makers who charge you a 500% markup, you can go to a wood warehouse, and hire a guy to do it for you for much cheaper, and they'll do it exactly how you want it. My friend has the biggest walk-in-closet ever (I'm talking two big bedrooms combined in one. yeah. Ubber jealous), but the wood of her organizer makes it look so unhappy. haha. Denver sounds fun! any good boutiques there?

pinkpol15h: LOL. Don't worry. I had a nanny up until now. it was tragic.


----------



## MACsarah

Going out to dinner with my friend and his family. Haha. They heard I was staying at home by myself, and the offered to take me out. haha. They are like a second family to me  sweetest people everr.

wearing:
Black cuffed bf blazer
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...29.2769162.2840697&view=all&parentPage=family
Black tights
Black YSL tribute sandals
envelope clutch;White gold Rolex datejust


----------



## pinkpol15h

^Cute outfit!

I got locked out of my house again today.. in the rain LOL. I think I have a cold now u_u


----------



## pink.couture

Macsarah: I'll have to keep that in mind, I hate markups lol!! What's your closet like? Hmm.. I'm thinking the colors black, grey, and white... love! They are soo relaxing and I want the bathroom to be matching. I was thinking for the closet.. darker woods? And for the decor colors maybe white, light pink, and gold.. pretty huh? 

I hope someday he understands how he's treated me and if he doesn't oh well.. I was always the good person and that's all that matters. 

pinkpol: I knooow I have the regular damier pochette (or is it spelled with a u?) and it's sooo pretty . What do you keep in yours (since it's mini)?


----------



## sarahlouise06

I'M BACCCCKK...

Sorry, I've been partying for the last few months. Good times. I'm off handbag shopping with friends in a few weeks in London, ohherr hello HARRODS. I'm thinking a new Louis, I wanted this beautiful vintage Chanel but alas, some lucky so and so has bought it.

How has everyone been?! Sorry, I need to come on here lots and lots x


----------



## pink.couture

Has anyone tried chanel tights? I think it's so cute how they have the c's at the ankles.

and quick question, do a lot of the same people come on this forum that used to (pearl, margarita, basic and something organic??) any of those people? lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*PinkCouture- *Good to hear from you. I'm sorry your relationship with your father has gone sour. Its disgusting when parents put others before their own children. Ultimately its his loss, not yours, you and your mom will be just fine. Congrats on the move to Denver 

*Mac-* Cute outfit  

*Pink-* Aww, that must suck :/ Hopefully you don't get too sick, feel better! 

*Sarahlouise06- *Hi  Sounds like you've been having tons of fun, how has university been treating you? Have fun in London! Purse will be super excited to hear from you. 

Evening Ladies  

Today was the first day of my spring break and it was a pretty mellow day. My mommy can't travel because she's recovering from her surgery, so I'll be spending my SB here at home. My friends want to spend the day in Chicago on Thursday but I don't know if I want to go...

Outfit 
Grey Crew neck Dolman Sleeve Sweater 
Black 7FAM Denim leggings 
Black Ankle Boots 
Drop Earrings/Chunky Bangles/Cocktail Ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink.couture- I'm so sorry to hear about your dad and the SO. Just stay strong, and have fun pimping your walk-in closet out(: I love the color choices btw!
sarahlouise- I wasn't here when you were on before, but welcome back! (:
MAC- Cute outfit-yay for being saved from being alone in your house!! (:
LL08- Where did you get those 7FAM Leggings? I've been looking everywhere for a good pair of denim leggings(:


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey Sarahlouise  seems like Uni life has been treating you fabulous!

I really like Chanel tights! Esp the black and white colour blocked ones. Lily Allen's ones she worn in the runway show was really nice as well.
Pearl and Basic have been MIA lately (along with a couple other ladies) but I think schools been time consuming for all of us.
I keep a lot of cards in my mini pochette, along with keys, a small mirror, the round Burts Bees lipbalm and lots of spare change and bills. I usually put my iPod Touch in there too. It surprisingly fits it all easily but I can't fit both my Touch and BB at the same time 

Ohh that reminds me, has anyone used those Flip vid recorders or whatever? The really compact and cute ones  I think it as LL08 who was gonna get one. I've been really into technology/gadgets lately!


----------



## mcb100

i wish i could remodel my closet even paint it pretty colors, but my main closet is very very tiny. i can't stand in it or set foot it in, and because its so small everything is kind of all smooshed together. Same goes for my other closet, its just slightly less cluttered because there's less clothing in it, mostly just shoes and bags.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL08, I wish your mom a speedy recovery!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pinkpolish-my best friend has the flip camera...we love it! hahaha, the video quality is really good, and its easy to make(:


----------



## pink.couture

Thanks to everyone!! I'm thinking about buying a pair of chanel tights.

A couple days ago I bought my first chanel nail polish and quite honestly people RAAVVEE over that stuff but I would put it on the same category as opi.. maybe even china glaze, it rubbed off!! I'm not saying I won't buy it again but I don't think I'm going to limit my collection to chanel. These polishes look GREAT:

http://www.diamondcosmetics.com/on line store_color_chart.htm


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> pinkpolish-my best friend has the flip camera...we love it! hahaha, the video quality is really good, and its easy to make(:



emma, in your siggy it says you want a free people wallet.. which one?


----------



## pink.couture

I'm so tired of wearing the typical jeans and shirts.. I feel like this summer and for next school year I want to wear dresses and build a little "dress collection". Obviously on the first day of my new school I'm going with pants but maybe after... 

Any great dress shops? Ohh I was so mad to see this got sold  I'm afraid L is going to be too big..

http://www.lulus.com/products/unpredictable-beauty-dress/20561.html

I want timeless dresses that I can wear all year long where all I have to do is add tights and a cardigan and I'm good!!  & if a school bans strapless dresses would this be ok to wear with a cardigan?

http://www.lulus.com/products/brick-a-brack-dress/20780.html


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: I wish your mother a speedy recovery!  Thanks! I love yours, too. haha. I swear, I'm convinced you are kim kardashian. You guys are both addicted to 7famk jeggings.

pink.couture: I have the standard cherry wood. I really want a all-white closet, but my parents aren't giving me that because we just remodeled the closets a few months ago. haha. I swear, i'm bipolar with colors and themes for rooms.

pink.couture: I had a pair when I was younger, and I couldn't tell the difference between the quality of it compared to wolford. Also I don't like the CCs on clothing. IMHO, i think it looks tacky. Oh, and you and I are so different. I love Chanel nail polishes. 

I thought you where homeschooled. Going into a traditional school next year? Thats fun! I wish you luck! I remember how you told us about how you got treated at your old school. I'm sure thats not going to happen at the new school  good luck!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink.couture- It's this cheap $9.95 wallet that I need to pick up from FP...I have it on my siggy to remind myself, LOL! (: and Nordstroms, Shopbop, RevolveClothing and Boutiquetoyou have great dresses! (: Also Singer22....I love dresses! I wear them constantly...(:


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: I wish your mother a speedy recovery!  Thanks! I love yours, too. haha. I swear, I'm convinced you are kim kardashian. You guys are both addicted to 7famk jeggings.
> 
> pink.couture: I have the standard cherry wood. I really want a all-white closet, but my parents aren't giving me that because we just remodeled the closets a few months ago. haha. I swear, i'm bipolar with colors and themes for rooms.
> 
> pink.couture: I had a pair when I was younger, and I couldn't tell the difference between the quality of it compared to wolford. Also I don't like the CCs on clothing. IMHO, i think it looks tacky. Oh, and you and I are so different. I love Chanel nail polishes.
> 
> I thought you where homeschooled. Going into a traditional school next year? Thats fun! I wish you luck! I remember how you told us about how you got treated at your old school. I'm sure thats not going to happen at the new school  good luck!



Really? Yeah I can imagine they would feel the same as wolford but for much more. HAHA!

It's not at all that I don't like chanel nail polish (I love it) but I just don't find it any better than opi. It wasn't the color, it was how long it stayed on. What do you do to make it stay on longer? I put two coats of the polish on and then a clear coat (it only lasted  maybe 3 days and started chipping).


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> pink.couture- It's this cheap $9.95 wallet that I need to pick up from FP...I have it on my siggy to remind myself, LOL! (: and Nordstroms, Shopbop, RevolveClothing and Boutiquetoyou have great dresses! (: Also Singer22....I love dresses! I wear them constantly...(:



Wow $10 for a FP wallet? That's pretty good!

LOVE nordstroms, revolveclothing, and singer22. I haven't checked out Boutique toyou but I loved chickdowntown when it was up (I think it's undergoing new ownership) and tobi is great!


----------



## sarahlouise06

I love the Chanel tights, I know I'd rarely use them though. Besides, summer is approaching = time to get the bronzed legs out! (given I stick to this diet, boo).

What has everyone been up to? Plans for the summer?

I'm excited to buy a new handbag. I also plan on buying a vintage LV holdall, purely on the basis that I've always wanted one and I travel a lot these days so why not travel in style  The vintage holdalls are lovely and darkened, the new ones almost look a little tack imo. 

Also, does anyone know where I could buy Ray-Ban classic aviators (3025) in gold but with the darkened lenses? I saw LO wearing them on the Hills and I've wanted them for ages but I can only find them with either gold, green or mirrored lenses! gr.


----------



## pink.couture

sarahlouise06 said:


> I love the Chanel tights, I know I'd rarely use them though. Besides, summer is approaching = time to get the bronzed legs out! (given I stick to this diet, boo).
> 
> What has everyone been up to? Plans for the summer?
> 
> I'm excited to buy a new handbag. I also plan on buying a vintage LV holdall, purely on the basis that I've always wanted one and I travel a lot these days so why not travel in style  The vintage holdalls are lovely and darkened, the new ones almost look a little tack imo.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I could buy Ray-Ban classic aviators (3025) in gold but with the darkened lenses? I saw LO wearing them on the Hills and I've wanted them for ages but I can only find them with either gold, green or mirrored lenses! gr.



Exactly.. I couldn't imagine wearing tights or leggings in late spring/summer.. it's time to put those away!! Haha maybe this fall I might invest in a pair. Does anyone know a good place to purchase them (chanel tights)?

Mmmm, this summer, as I probably made it obvious.. I'm movinggg!! Haha, I haven't got used to the fact yet. Though, I'm probably going to head up to Seattle area to pick up my Grandma, but pretty much so unpacking and decorating. 

As for a new bag, I'm hoping to get something good for school. I don't want to get anything too logo crazy (or expensive since it will be a school bag). Maybe a marc jacobs or longchamp tote? I was also thinking of a RM morning after. Mulberry would be awesome lol.  I don't know! Any good recs?


----------



## pink.couture

http://www.shopbop.com/legging-jean...derID=2534374302029428&fm=whatsnew-shopbysize

Someone mentioned legging jeans? Not sure if you seen these...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hi girlies!
Outfit today:
Black long TNA hoodie
Olive ribbed GAP tank
Black David Lerner footed leggings
Beige MV knee high corkheels
The weather has been terrible.. where is my sun?

Sarahlouise, what's a holdall? Is it the same as the Keepall? The waterproof ones looks good.


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture said:


> Really? Yeah I can imagine they would feel the same as wolford but for much more. HAHA!
> 
> It's not at all that I don't like chanel nail polish (I love it) but I just don't find it any better than opi. It wasn't the color, it was how long it stayed on. What do you do to make it stay on longer? I put two coats of the polish on and then a clear coat (it only lasted  maybe 3 days and started chipping).



LOL. maybe its because I don't get the price of Chanel, even though I fall for it every season and have to buy something. haha. The tights where over-priced imho, and that was a few seasons ago when the quality was better. Tbf, Wolford is a pretty nice tight-company. Take a look in the closet section, and wolford is almost recomended.

Base coat+nail polish+top coat. I also buffer my nails. Thats when I do it myself. haha . I mostly get them done at a salon. Just bring the color in.

edt:
Ll08 is probably talking about the 7famk jeggings.
http://www.denimology.com/2010/01/kim-kardashian-7-for-all-mankind-jeans-denim-leggins-moto-jt3.jpg


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz-I love my Hunters! They are worth it if you live in a bipolar climate like I do.

pink.couture-I'm sorry about your father and your relationship.

I'm leaving for Palm Springs on Sunday which also happens to be my Birthday! I'm extremely excited! I hope I get a new Bal Sahara Work to take along with me. 

I have to go get some things to finish up a project.
Outfit:
Dark washed TR skinny jeans cuffed
White tank
Heather grey BF sweater
Black Lanvin flats
Chanel Jumbo
Chloe Sunglasses/Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Diamond studs/Tiffany ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thank you for the well wishes ladies  

Mac- LOL, 7Fam leggings are crazy comfortable! I'm talking about the plain black ones not the moto ones. I've worn the moto leggings a few times but I prefer these http://www.shopbop.com/gummy-jean-l...74302064814&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall I might have a slight obsession...

omgxitsxemmerz- I got my 7FAM from Shopbop http://www.shopbop.com/gummy-jean-l...74302064814&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall Super comfy!! 

Evening Ladies  

It was a gorgeous day today! Spring has sprung. I went to the park with my honey earlier and there were couples everywhere, it was cute. 

Outfit 
White Kain Label Tank
Olive Colored Infinity Scarf 
CE Boyfriend Jeans 
Olive Gianvito Rossi Open toe booties 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets

I have my eye on a pair of Gianmarco Lorenzi heels......I sent an email and I'm waiting to hear back about them. Seems like its taking forever, lol.


----------



## MACsarah

Going house shopping with my Aunt today. Can't wait to see what kind of houses are on sale in this economy! haha.

LadyLouboutin08: Oppsie! haha. Omg. You have so many jeggings! haha. Ditching the leggings soon? eh? Do they stretch as you wear them during the day? idk why, but when I wear jeggings, they don't feel as tight trough out the day.

wearing:
Black tank
Open back studed white shirt
Leather brown belt
Ripped C/E white skinny jeans
abercrombie leather flip flops
Sahara PT/BV braided leather bracelet/White gold datejust


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Going house shopping with my Aunt today. Can't wait to see what kind of houses are on sale in this economy! haha.
> 
> LadyLouboutin08: Oppsie! haha. Omg. You have so many jeggings! haha. Ditching the leggings soon? eh? Do they stretch as you wear them during the day? idk why, but when I wear jeggings, they don't feel as tight trough out the day.
> 
> wearing:
> Black tank
> Open back studed white shirt
> Leather brown belt
> Ripped C/E white skinny jeans
> abercrombie leather flip flops
> Sahara PT/BV braided leather bracelet/White gold datejust



Cute outfit! and what you had to put your Sahara in there to make me jealous? Lol.


----------



## pink.couture

Yay or nay? Think it's worth buying? Since this is something I'm going to wear a lot I need ok-good quality. I'm thinking the white, black, and navy.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/wo...hopStyle.com-_-Primary&tag=GAN&ctcampaign=221


----------



## coachâ¥

pink.couture said:


> Yay or nay? Think it's worth buying? Since this is something I'm going to wear a lot I need ok-good quality. I'm thinking the white, black, and navy.
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/wo...hopStyle.com-_-Primary&tag=GAN&ctcampaign=221



I love that in navy or white.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Pink.couture, the navy looks best


----------



## sunshine16

Good afternoon ladies, seems like i've missed out on a lot in the small time i've been away, been super busy!

pink.couture- i'm so sorry to hear about that with your dad. My father and I don't have the best relationship, he lives about 30 minutes away from me and is always working and tries to 'buy' me during the little time we do spend together. Don't get me wrong, i adore being spoilt, but i'd rather have a good r'ship with my dad.
The move sounds exciting though! Keep us posted on how you decorate 
I like the cardi you posted too, i'd say definitely consider navy. I have about 20 different cardi's and i really love my navy one, it's neutral but a little more interesting then black. 

Mac- Jealous of you going house shopping, i love real estate! 

So excited, mum has agreed to let me have one of our living areas as my bed room. It's _huge_ so i'm excited to do lots of stuff with it  How do you ladies have your rooms decorated?
I'm thinking mostly white with some purple and silver/mirrored accents. My pop is an excellent carpenter so i'm going to design some furniture for him to build for me.


----------



## pink.couture

pinkpol15h said:


> Pink.couture, the navy looks best



My mom thinks I need a navy cardigan, so do I!! LOL Many great minds think alike. That's why I love TPF.


----------



## pink.couture

sunshine16 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, seems like i've missed out on a lot in the small time i've been away, been super busy!
> 
> pink.couture- i'm so sorry to hear about that with your dad. My father and I don't have the best relationship, he lives about 30 minutes away from me and is always working and tries to 'buy' me during the little time we do spend together. Don't get me wrong, i adore being spoilt, but i'd rather have a good r'ship with my dad.
> The move sounds exciting though! Keep us posted on how you decorate
> I like the cardi you posted too, i'd say definitely consider navy. I have about 20 different cardi's and i really love my navy one, it's neutral but a little more interesting then black.
> 
> Mac- Jealous of you going house shopping, i love real estate!
> 
> So excited, mum has agreed to let me have one of our living areas as my bed room. It's _huge_ so i'm excited to do lots of stuff with it  How do you ladies have your rooms decorated?
> I'm thinking mostly white with some purple and silver/mirrored accents. My pop is an excellent carpenter so i'm going to design some furniture for him to build for me.



Thanks, & will do! 

Your room idea sounds great.. basic colors with a little splash of color here and there is gorgeous!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Yay! Im glad you like them, I might pick up a pair for fall.

Just school and 4 1/2 hrs of rehersal...
Outfit:
FP High Waisted Black/Gray skirt
JC Red Ruffle top
Anthropologie Black Cardi
Black Converse
Gold Cartier Watch/Vintage Waist Belt


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach- Yay! Im glad you like them, I might pick up a pair for fall.
> 
> Just school and 4 1/2 hrs of rehersal...
> Outfit:
> FP High Waisted Black/Gray skirt
> JC Red Ruffle top
> Anthropologie Black Cardi
> Black Converse
> Gold Cartier Watch/Vintage Waist Belt



Sounds cute.  4 1/2 hours of what? Singing? Yikes, haha.. if it was figure skating I would have fun but singing not so great. LOL


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach- Yay! Im glad you like them, I might pick up a pair for fall.
> 
> Just school and 4 1/2 hrs of rehersal...
> Outfit:
> FP High Waisted Black/Gray skirt
> JC Red Ruffle top
> Anthropologie Black Cardi
> Black Converse
> Gold Cartier Watch/Vintage Waist Belt



They are so worth it!

I have a student council meeting to plan our school's Spring Festival.
Outfit:
Black jeggings
White tank with black bow
Black gladiators
Pomme Alma
Chanel Sunglasses/Tiffany Bracelet/Rolex/Chanel earrings


----------



## MACsarah

I was getting my hair cut today, and you guys will not believe who sat in a few chairs down just a few hours before. My stylist knows I love her. Like, obsessed.

anyways. wore:
Fitted Vince white tank
Brown leather belt
J brand Ankle jeans in Ink
Leather braided flip flops
Balenciaga white first;leatherbracelets;La mer collection wrap watch in white and gold


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I was getting my hair cut today, and you guys will not believe who sat in a few chairs down just a few hours before. My stylist knows I love her. Like, obsessed.
> 
> anyways. wore:
> Fitted Vince white tank
> Brown leather belt
> J brand Ankle jeans in Ink
> Leather braided flip flops
> Balenciaga white first;leatherbracelets;La mer collection wrap watch in white and gold



Who was it? Cute outfit by the way! 

My meeting was so boring and the highlight of my night so far was rocking out to Moulin Rogue with the top down! Lol it was fun!


----------



## MACsarah

Ashley tisdale. I've been trying to find the papprazi shots, but I can't find them 

If anyone is a member of Paprazi-boards, and see pictures of Ashley tisdale leaving Andy lecompte salon, send them to me!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Ashley tisdale. I've been trying to find the papprazi shots, but I can't find them
> 
> If anyone is a member of Paprazi-boards, and see pictures of Ashley tisdale leaving Andy lecompte salon, send them to me!



You may have to wait until tomorrow to wait for them to be posted. That is really cool though!


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> I was getting my hair cut today, and you guys will not believe who sat in a few chairs down just a few hours before. My stylist knows I love her. Like, obsessed.
> 
> anyways. wore:
> Fitted Vince white tank
> Brown leather belt
> J brand Ankle jeans in Ink
> Leather braided flip flops
> Balenciaga white first;leatherbracelets;La mer collection wrap watch in white and gold



That's pretty cool.. too bad you weren't there at the same time that would have been awesome. It would be hard living in LA knowing there are celebs everywhere and you could run in to them at any time. Does it ever get overwhelming? I suppose they booked her alone and there was no other clients in the salon while her hair was being done?


----------



## pink.couture

Tonight I'm organizing my closet and bedroom..


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. no, i caught her a few minutes after she left the area where they cut. LA is pretty big. believe it or not, Celeberities jsut don't run around town! hahaha. thats like, a dumb sterotype, imho. The salon's clients are pretty wide (including Nicole richie in your avatar. haha), but I don't think they close it for anyone!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Cool! Ashley Tisdale has the worst street style IMO but I don't find her annoying like the rest of the Disney kids. 

Evening Ladies  

Its 9pm and I still haven't eaten dinner, my SO is being indecisive. I think I'm just going to make him take me to Applebees and call it a night. 

Outfit 
White Sauce Bow Tank
Black Leggings 
Black Flat Studded Sandals 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets/Cocktail Ring


----------



## mcoop13

Hi girls..I'm not new to TPF but recently have been looking for other threads to post in and I didn't know there was a teen thread! I'm 19 and in college, so I'm kind of oldd but technically still a teen! I love that you guys post your outfits everyday thats so cute you all seem so fashionable!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Welcome! Haha 19 isn't old at all ;P there are acutally a couple college students in here.

Mac- oh cool Nicole Richie goes there? I loooove her. 
Pink.couture- I try to organize my room and closet all the time but they always seem to get chaotic after a few days -_-


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> LOL. no, i caught her a few minutes after she left the area where they cut. LA is pretty big. believe it or not, Celeberities jsut don't run around town! hahaha. thats like, a dumb sterotype, imho. The salon's clients are pretty wide (including Nicole richie in your avatar. haha), but I don't think they close it for anyone!



So what do they do when they aren't working? & I wouldn't know because I don't live there, unfortunately but I'd love to. 

 Wait, what? What stereotype? LOL. 

Being that you live in LA, what celebs have you seen?


----------



## pink.couture

mcoop13 said:


> Hi girls..I'm not new to TPF but recently have been looking for other threads to post in and I didn't know there was a teen thread! I'm 19 and in college, so I'm kind of oldd but technically still a teen! I love that you guys post your outfits everyday thats so cute you all seem so fashionable!



Welcome .

Pinkpol: That happens to me. I know by the end of this week everything will be all mixed up. This is my problem, I will be rushing and won't have enough time to hang stuff back up so I leave it there and it just keeps accumulating and there you have it, a messy closet/room. lol


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: hah. I would love to sit here all day (well..haha) and write out who I've meet over the years, but that would take to long. I don't think I've meet everyone and their mothers, but I have meet a decent number. Rarely ever in a boutique, starbucks, and hair dressers. Since there are 100x of those here! The sterotypes of seeing stars going to starbucks and such everyday, everywhere. It gets old when you hear kids come back from Los angeles, and are mad because they didn't see Miley cyrus every block they went. Like, what do they expect? LA isn't what it is all cracked up to be.

pinkpol15h: me too! I miss her rachel zoe days, tbh haha

LadyLouboutin08: So true. shes so much older then the other disney kids though! haha. Oh, and you're wearing flats? shocking, girl!


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> pink.couture: hah. I would love to sit here all day (well..haha) and write out who I've meet over the years, but that would take to long. I don't think I've meet everyone and their mothers, but I have meet a decent number. Rarely ever in a boutique, starbucks, and hair dressers. Since there are 100x of those here! The sterotypes of seeing stars going to starbucks and such everyday, everywhere. It gets old when you hear kids come back from Los angeles, and are mad because they didn't see Miley cyrus every block they went. Like, what do they expect? LA isn't what it is all cracked up to be.
> 
> pinkpol15h: me too! I miss her rachel zoe days, tbh haha
> 
> LadyLouboutin08: So true. shes so much older then the other disney kids though! haha. Oh, and you're wearing flats? shocking, girl!



Now I understand what you meant. Yeah, I figured you didn't see celebs everyday and I know LA is huge but I always hear of massive paparazzi hunt downs (hollywood.tv) and figured you often see celebs getting chased by them. Thanks for the info

I can't help but ask, So since you live in LA have you ever ate at millions of milkshakes?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls! Its almooost Friday! Unfortunately, I have 2 tests tmr  and I'm going to be missing our schools male "beauty" pageant, suuucks.

WIWT to school:
Magenta/purple/pink wool turtleneck shortsleeve long sweater by Kensiegirl
Black wool tights
Black moccasins
Light beige CDG Shirt summer trench


----------



## mcoop13

Yay for Friday! It's my busiest day of the week but somehow still my favorite. Cute outfit pinkpol, I love kensiegirl, I just got a really pretty dress from them.


----------



## pink.couture

pinkpol15h said:


> Hey girls! Its almooost Friday! Unfortunately, I have 2 tests tmr  and I'm going to be missing our schools male "beauty" pageant, suuucks.
> 
> WIWT to school:
> Magenta/purple/pink wool turtleneck shortsleeve long sweater by Kensiegirl
> Black wool tights
> Black moccasins
> Light beige CDG Shirt summer trench



Male beauty pageant? Wow. 

HAHAH! Yeah, you're right, that would be something to see. 

Is Kensiegirl a cheaper version of KENSIE? Kinda like bcbg?


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Kensie sounds so much Like Kenzo.

oh, and yes I've tried millions of milkshakes.  haha.

Did anyone get their grades for the semester?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Pinkcouture, ohhh I've never thought about that before. Maybe it is a cheaper branch.

Mac, lol what do you guys mean by milkshakes? My bad for being so clueless. My school isn't semestered so I have a few months left til my grades come!


----------



## MACsarah

Its a place in Santa monica where they let you specialize your drink. Sorta like pinkberry, but more unhealthier.


----------



## pinkpol15h

That sounds really cool! Such another perk of living in the land where one never has to worry about chapped lips or dry hair 

Is anyone else into the stella x gap collab #2? I looooved the first one. Too bad I'm 5'5 and probably can't fit into xxl kids size u_u


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I guess. But you also get the tanned douchebags and the  girls from oaklahoma trying to become the next Paris hilton. -insert face palm picture-

LOL. that shuckss. Have you tried it though? I can still fit into a size 12/14 and a XL in gap kids. Its so sad, I know. and I haven't actually seen pictures. *cough*feel free to link me*cough*


----------



## pinkpol15h

LOL haha so the wannabes aren't a LA stereotype? 

Yeaah I'll like, not eat the entire morning and see if I can fit into some kid stuff. 
I'm on bb and I only saw the twitpics stella put on twitter and some googled pics- it takes too long to go on an actual site. *cough*my bad*cough*  they r so cute tho! A diff direction but still so cute.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I wish! we have girls from like..freaking farm villages pretending they are part of rich old-money family. Its like, you aren't fooling anyone.

Hah! no seriously, Gap runs big! I guess i'll get my butt over to stella's twitter.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Unfortunately. I read in an interview that stella especially made the sizes run smaller o_o soo bad 

Haha omg that reminds me of this guy in my school who told everyone that he was a prince and he had a limo drive him everywhere. What a joke. No one should ever be ashamed of where they come from/who they are.


----------



## MACsarah

well, that sucks! lets join together, and hope they made a XXL. hahaha!

LOL. that is so funny! what a poseur. yeah, just be proud of where you're from. Oh, and I just slammed my hand into a door, and it got stuck. my fingers are not getting blood.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> LOL. I wish! we have girls from like..freaking farm villages pretending they are part of rich old-money family. Its like, you aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Hah! no seriously, Gap runs big! I guess i'll get my butt over to stella's twitter.



That takes place everywhere (LA, NYC, Chicago, Miami, Las Vegas, Seattle, Dallas, Denver, Etc.). Anywhere there is tons of good shopping there will be fake girls trying to act like high rollers. 

Currently I live in a small city that's exactly between chicago and milwaukee which makes it 45m to either cities. Yeah, it's somewhat a small town but I stinking hate that place. I hate milwaukee. Chicago is better though. The people are horrible, rude, and fake. I can definitely say there are tons of girls who walk around thinking they own some huge company and in reality their parents are factory works coming home to some small ass home. I'm not trying to be mean but it's those people I'm speaking of who put me through hell for so many years in school. I am so happy I finally get to move to a big place where not every person is jealous of you and puts you down for looking better, they are too busy in their lives. In a small town the people have nothing better to do then talks **** about you. I'm not saying there aren't snotty people in larger areas but it's definitely nothing like a small town where everyone is up in your business. I can definitely understand what you're saying, I've lived it! Lol


----------



## mcoop13

^ I know exactly what you mean about living in a small town/suburb! That's exactly how people in my hometown. Which is why I wanna move to NY as soon as I graduate lol.


----------



## pink.couture

mcoop13 said:


> ^ I know exactly what you mean about living in a small town/suburb! That's exactly how people in my hometown. Which is why I wanna move to NY as soon as I graduate lol.




You & me! Haha, I want to go to college in la, maybe nyc? I just want experience all of the US cities. I've experienced small towns and they are definitely not for me, they suck. There is nothing to do (no shopping, professional theaters, museums, suck suckk suckkk). The people there make me want to  .


----------



## pinkpol15h

Eeek Sigerson Morrison x Club Monaco collab for flats! Uhm yea so I'm pretty happy about this


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evening Ladies  

What is everyone up to tonight? My SO just called me and told me he wanted to take me to the movies tonight, so we're going to see Repo Man. The reviews haven't been great but it looks interesting. 

Outfit 
Grey DK Cozy Cardigan 
White Kain Label Tank 
Black Current Elliott denim leggings 
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...+peep+toe+platform+sandals.do?sortby=ourPicks -So comfortable!! 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pinkpol15h said:


> Eeek Sigerson Morrison x Club Monaco collab for flats! Uhm yea so I'm pretty happy about this



I'm not familiar with Club Monaco but I love Sigerson Morrison. If they have Sigerson Morrison's name on it, they'll be cute.


----------



## mcoop13

pink.couture said:


> You & me! Haha, I want to go to college in la, maybe nyc? I just want experience all of the US cities. I've experienced small towns and they are definitely not for me, they suck. There is nothing to do (no shopping, professional theaters, museums, suck suckk suckkk). The people there make me want to  .



Haha pink you sound just like me! I lovelovelove going to museums and shows, I think they are so interesting.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ museums are beyond great! I have yet to visit the MET- visiting ny this summer so I must check it out 

Ll- the flats are mostly basic or animalprint. Haha DK cardi? Ever since following dkny pr girl on twitter, I've been obsessed with dk! (Yes I'm such a tweetaholic)


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hello all! Today has not been productive. I went out last night, felt far too generous and decided to buy two bottles of champagne and a ridiculous amount of cocktails; what an absolute error. HA. I had a great night, but boy did I pay the price this morning. 

Our cleaner was ill today, so I had to hoover the house hungover. That was not pleasant. I definitely sound like an alcoholic, the joys of being Irish.

SO....EXCITING NEWS!! I go to London in a few weeks..two actually I think? Handbag shopping, so I need some advice from you ladies..I'm swaying towards a Mulberry? Either that, or a canvas Gucci but I'd quite like a Mulberry as I already have three Gucci's....I have shopping issues  addicted.

OOhhhh..also..does anyone know where I can get Dior ski boots/goggles? Or Chanel? Hmhmhmhm. I've been hunting for them online but haven't been too successful. 

pinkpol- I don't understand twitters, perhaps I'm just a tad slow but I genuinely have yet to tap into the hype surrounding it; enlighten me!! 

Ps. I finally got a blackberry and switched from my iPhone, I'm in love with it. It's so cute!!


----------



## mcoop13

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ museums are beyond great! I have yet to visit the MET- visiting ny this summer so I must check it out



You are going to LOVE the MET. I'm such a history buff and its got such an awesome and diverse collection of art.


----------



## mcoop13

Sarah louise which mulberry did you want?! I'm looking at their website now, I really like the Leah and the Drew tote. I would definitely go with Mulberry if you already own Gucci's.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Sarahlouise, I have no idea about Dior or Chanel (other than its cool snowboard!) but Gucci has ski goggles! So cool, I really want them for snowboarding next year

SAT prep then shopping today!:
Dark denim cropped jacket- Phillip Lim
Grey Little Miss Sunshine tee- Junk Food
Navy skinny pants- Rag & Bone
Black beaded moccasisns- Minnetonka

Hopefully I'll come back with shopping bags


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink.couture said:


> That takes place everywhere (LA, NYC, Chicago, Miami, Las Vegas, Seattle, Dallas, Denver, Etc.). Anywhere there is tons of good shopping there will be fake girls trying to act like high rollers.
> 
> Currently I live in a small city that's exactly between chicago and milwaukee which makes it 45m to either cities. Yeah, it's somewhat a small town but I stinking hate that place. I hate milwaukee. Chicago is better though. The people are horrible, rude, and fake. I can definitely say there are tons of girls who walk around thinking they own some huge company and in reality their parents are factory works coming home to some small ass home. I'm not trying to be mean but it's those people I'm speaking of who put me through hell for so many years in school. I am so happy I finally get to move to a big place where not every person is jealous of you and puts you down for looking better, they are too busy in their lives. In a small town the people have nothing better to do then talks **** about you. I'm not saying there aren't snotty people in larger areas but it's definitely nothing like a small town where everyone is up in your business. I can definitely understand what you're saying, I've lived it! Lol


 
Agh! I know what you mean. I happen to live in like, the Beverly Hills of Northern California. Some people are sweet, and I love them, but some are horrible, and insanely snobby. I honestly can't WAIT to get out of here...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pinkpol15h said:


> Sarahlouise, I have no idea about Dior or Chanel (other than its cool snowboard!) but Gucci has ski goggles! So cool, I really want them for snowboarding next year
> 
> SAT prep then shopping today!:
> Dark denim cropped jacket- Phillip Lim
> Grey Little Miss Sunshine tee- Junk Food
> Navy skinny pants- Rag & Bone
> Black beaded moccasisns- Minnetonka
> 
> Hopefully I'll come back with shopping bags


 
Cute outfit BTW! I'm going to look for Dior/Chanel/Gucci ski goggles npw...sounds super cute!


----------



## MACsarah

About the boots for snowboarding, I've never seen them lately in stores. but I have the dior snow boots. Or moon boots, as some people call them. I bought them in store, and everyone makes fun of me for them. haha. Cutest thing to wear in the slopes though, if you don't want to wear those fugly o'neil boots.

Going to KCA tonight with friend. Need to get my hair done. Haha. I don't know what to do with it though. its so..short now. I guess I'll just get a brazilian blow out since I didn't get it the last time I went. Blah. 

wearing:
Navy blue 3/4 henley 
Brown leather belt
J brand shorts
navy blue converses
White balenciaga first;Black ray-bans 


Changing to later:
Chloe s/s08 dress dress
Nude CL alti 160
White Chanel timeless clutch
Oversized gold watch;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Good Afternoon Ladies  

The Repo man wasn't the best movie, but I've seen worse. My SO and I got up early, worked out and went to breakfast. I'm supposed to be going to some party later on tonight but I'm really not in the mood....We'll see. 

Outfit 
Black Lauren Moshi Teddy Bear Tee 
Current Elliott Cropped Denim Leggings
Black Patent Leather Multi Strap Sandal 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Chain Bracelets


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> About the boots for snowboarding, I've never seen them lately in stores. but I have the dior snow boots. Or moon boots, as some people call them. I bought them in store, and everyone makes fun of me for them. haha. Cutest thing to wear in the slopes though, if you don't want to wear those fugly o'neil boots.
> 
> Going to KCA tonight with friend. Need to get my hair done. Haha. I don't know what to do with it though. its so..short now. I guess I'll just get a brazilian blow out since I didn't get it the last time I went. Blah.
> 
> wearing:
> Navy blue 3/4 henley
> Brown leather belt
> J brand shorts
> navy blue converses
> White balenciaga first;Black ray-bans
> 
> 
> Changing to later:
> Chloe s/s08 dress dress
> Nude CL alti 160
> White Chanel timeless clutch
> Oversized gold watch;



KCA sounds fuun..! 

Do you have to buy tickets? Or is it invite only?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac- I totally KNEW you would be at the KCA. And I totally looked for you too. Just saying... I knew you'd be there. I'm not stalking you or anything 


SL- I would go with mulberry... but it depends on which one you like! Personallly I want a Chanel. And I will not stop until I get one.


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: I don't know about the public, but I had a invitation sent to me. And no, not because I'm secretly miley cyrus, its because of one of my parent's connections. haha. 

PurseXaXholic: I'm flattered. I think. haha. Did you go on Nick.com and look at the Audience camera? you could of seen me! my friend was on the computer, and she told me that she saw a glimpse of my friend and I! haha. Another clue to look for me for next year, look for the girl who looks bored the entire 2 hours, and is on her blackberry when the host and other people are on the stage. Rude, I know, but I wanted to fall asleep.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

NO. But I'll figure it out. Don't worry Maccc-ie.


----------



## coachâ¥

Hello girls! I woke up early to finish packing. I can't wait to get out of here! I packed way to much, but I would rather be safe than sorry. I'm going out to lunch with my family for my birthday later on. I want to go tanning one more time to make sure I don't burn my first day out on the beach, but I don't think I will have time. 
Wearing:
White destroyed skinnys
Blue and white stripped Burberry blazer with cuffed sleeves
White tank
White Coach sandals
Tiffany bracelet/Rolex
and hopefully to complete this outfit I'll have my Sahara Bal!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey ladies

I've been dedicating my weekends to hwk lately.. Yesterday, instead of shopping, I went to a book store lol U_U at least I got Interview and V magazine. Loove highhighhigh fashion mags!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hello Ladies  

I spent most of my day in the park with my family. Its rare for everyone to be home all at once so we went out and spent time together. 

Yay or Nay? 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000117cat17740740cat25990732

Outfit 
E&J Tuxedo Shirt 
COH Dylan Boy BF Jeans 
Tan Booties 
Hoop Earrings/Leather Cuff/Index Finger Ring


----------



## coachâ¥

Lunch was yummy, and I got in a tan too. I'm leaving soon to go to the airport, and I just had to make sure I had everything packed I wanted. Plus...I got my SAHARA WORK! 
Outfit:
Black leggings
White HL t-shirt
Black BF cardigan
Roses Stole 
Black Hunter rainboots (It was sunny for awhile though)
Sahara Work/Keepall 55
Tiffany Bracelet/Rolex/Diamond studs/Tiffany necklace/Chanel glasses

LL08-Nay


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: yay to the design. Nay to the wash. I hate light washes like that, unless its on ripped jeans.

coach&#9829;: congratulations, girl! I know you've been wanting it for a while now! haha. I'm so jealous your SB has already started. 5 more days for me. blaah!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: yay to the design. Nay to the wash. I hate light washes like that, unless its on ripped jeans.
> 
> coach&#9829;: congratulations, girl! I know you've been wanting it for a while now! haha. I'm so jealous your SB has already started. 5 more days for me. blaah!



It actually doesn't start until monday, but I already did everything I'm going to miss. I love it! I just can't wait to brake it in. 

I have one quick question for everyone though. Do you think my Jumbo will be fine in my Keepall if I put it in the dustbag?


----------



## MACsarah

I think it will be fine as long as you put it surrounded by other soft things. But if its surrounded by text books and laptops, it will be crushed, and wrinkle. I talk from history. 

What size is your keepall? Some FSA lady gave me sh!t for bringing a Balenciaga city+a 45 KA. It wasn't even half full (2 outfits, laptop, 2 books, and etc.), was way smaller then other passenger's carry-on..







yay or nay on the pants. I might get them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I really hope you're being sarcastic, lol. Hell No!! 

Mac- I love the style of the romper but the color isn't my favorite either. I need to think on it for a min.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LOL mac that picture scared me! Uhm I think you're better off buying that striped CDG Play shirt! Love anything nautical 

Coach, congrats on the Sahara Work  enjoy your SB with your new Bal haha


----------



## mcoop13

LadyLouboutin08 - love the romper! So cute for spring.

Mac - are the sneakers and the pants seperate or one piece? i can't tell from the picture


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I think it will be fine as long as you put it surrounded by other soft things. But if its surrounded by text books and laptops, it will be crushed, and wrinkle. I talk from history.
> 
> What size is your keepall? Some FSA lady gave me sh!t for bringing a Balenciaga city+a 45 KA. It wasn't even half full (2 outfits, laptop, 2 books, and etc.), was way smaller then other passenger's carry-on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay or nay on the pants. I might get them.



Ohh Mac funny, I was thinking about getting those in black! 

I'm taking a 55. Well I'm actually at the airport now, so I really hope they will let me on with both. I WILL NOT check my Keepall. Maybe I should switch to my Jumbo and store my Work.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^* I really hope you're being sarcastic, lol. Hell No!!*
> 
> Mac- I love the style of the romper but the color isn't my favorite either. I need to think on it for a min.


 I hope so too.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I hope so too.



Whats wrong with them?


----------



## MACsarah

Puhlease. You guys will be all over Coach and me with our converses pants. Be ripping out those laces, I know your plans. Don't lie. Haters always be hating.

coach&#9829;: LOL. I use a 55 when I don't want to check anything in. They'll probably let you go, unless you have the same ***** FSA lady as I did. Oh, and def. don't check LV luggage in. My mother's luggage got marked with sharpie, had items stolen from the bags, and etc. Terrible.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;14768150 said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with them?


 
Its like converse feety-pajama pant shoes OH GOD. Honestly, hot mess city. But if you think you can work them. I'd LOVE to see a pic of them looking decent. lol


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Puhlease. You guys will be all over Coach and me with our converses pants. Be ripping out those laces, I know your plans. Don't lie.
> 
> coach&#9829;: LOL. I use a 55 when I don't want to check anything in. They'll probably let you go, unless you have the same ***** FSA lady as I did. Oh, and def. don't check LV luggage in. My mother's luggage got marked with sharpie, had items stolen from the bags, and etc. Terrible.



Hehe, oh yes! 

Ohh, I know! I have heard all sorts of horrible things happen to LV luggage.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: Says the girl with the sweatpants and uggs in her closet.


Yes, I went thur.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: Says the girl with the sweatpants and uggs in her closet.
> 
> 
> Yes, I went thur.



Hayy now!


----------



## MACsarah

where did purse go? hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## coachâ¥

Dear airplane...Please come soon!


----------



## MACsarah

your airplane better have wifi in it, or I'll be pissed. haha. I have no one to talk to!

Have you bought any of the newer LV watches? if you have, how is the quality of them? I'm thinking of getting one..


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> your airplane better have wifi in it, or I'll be pissed. haha. I have no one to talk to!
> 
> Have you bought any of the newer LV watches? if you have, how is the quality of them? I'm thinking of getting one..



I actually haven't! There are some pretty ones, but I'm sticking with my Rolex for now. I'm not really into all different types of watches.


----------



## MACsarah

pfft. well then. you're no help. jk. haha. 

I'm obsessed with Hermes kelly watch. Sorta tired of rolex after 14 years. sorta. almost. good thing other designer houses makes watches.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> pfft. well then. you're no help. jk. haha.
> 
> I'm obsessed with Hermes kelly watch. Sorta tired of rolex after 14 years. sorta. almost. good thing other designer houses makes watches.



Ohh I love the Kelly watch! I love my Rolex though.


----------



## MACsarah

Gotta get of of the ~zooone~.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaa. I just said the zooone.

has anyone ever tried Secret's clinical strenght sport anti-perspirant? it smells like cologne! no joke!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Gotta get of of the ~zooone~.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaa. I just said the zooone.
> 
> has anyone ever tried Secret's clinical strenght sport anti-perspirant? it smells like cologne! no joke!



Macccey! Your gonna kill me, but my plane just got here! Byee everyone!


----------



## sarahlouise06

mcoop13 said:


> Sarah louise which mulberry did you want?! I'm looking at their website now, I really like the Leah and the Drew tote. I would definitely go with Mulberry if you already own Gucci's.



I adore the Mulberry Bayswater in oak. I'm using my mums at the moment, only hers is in chocolate. I would quite like the Alexa too. GAH, they are so so beautiful.


----------



## laura-m

Hi girls, i'm new and think this should really be the place for me to post haha! 
Really quite jealous of anyone getting any sort of Mulberry bag, i neeed to own the alexa!
SarahLouise, your the first person i've seen on here who is from the UK, yay, was starting to think i was alone!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome laura! 

Later this week is gonna be 20+ degrees celsius  so excited
WIWT:
Duarte NoQ64 Black sheepskin crochet coat
White CM long bf cardi
Blue chains graphic tee
Black CM shorts
Black wool tights
Black flats
Black and purple/pink floral scarf


----------



## laura-m

Thanks! 
I'm so jealous of your hot weather, it was cold and rainy here today so I've been sitting around wearing a jack wills (english version of abercrombie) hoodie and a pair of leggings, enjoying this forum to save me from boredom! Where are all you guys from?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello ladies!
I'm back from spring break. I was in the caymans for a week and it was HOT! I got a little tan so I'm not so sickeningly pale anymore. I picked this bag up down there...http://www.shopbop.com/brooklyn-sna...D=2534374302024502&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize Although I think mine might be a tad bigger. Maybe the picture is just deceptive. 

Laura - Welcome! I'm from Pennsylvania.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Welcome Laura!! I'm from the boring ol' midwest  
Pink- Cute outfit! Enjoy the nice weather! 
Cute_Classy- Welcome back  Did you have fun? I like the bag, its cute. 

Evening Ladies  

I spent the day at my parents house today. My mom and I went out for a quick bite to eat earlier, and the rest of the day I've been in the house. 

Outfit
ALC Grey Cardigan 
CE Cropped Ankle Jeans 
Black Open Toe Slingback sandal 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets/Index Ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Laura- I'm from Canada  HBU? Sorry if you've already mentioned it!
Cute- I wouldve never imagined that bag for you! Guess idk your style as well as I thought haha. Its still cute tho.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Haha really? What were you expecting? Cute outfit btw!


----------



## MACsarah

I had a terrible start to my Monday. My friends and I where sitting in starbucks just drinking our breakfast (LA thing to not chew food. JK.), and I was wearing something white, and fitted. Just drinking my iced latte. Well, I like to take off my cap, so somehow my latte spilled and it went all over me. I could of ran home, or called someone to pick me up with a change of clothes, but class started in a few minutes, so I couldn't do that. I had to wear my bf's hoddie the entire day. and it was hot today! Whatever. guess I should be grateful someone wore more then one layer today. haha.

What I wore before jesus decided to strike me with latte:
Royal blue fitted tank
http://www.singer22.com/ss305.html
Cuffed abercrombie shorts
Blue low-converses 
Foley+corinna mid city tote
silver stainless over-sized watch


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Aww, I'm sorry! Your outfit was cute  

The one thing I dislike about the weather warming up is the way my SO starts to dress. He falls back into his tee/beater, basketball shorts and sneaker combo. He dresses up for work so on his off days he gets lazy. The worst part is that he sags his B Ball shorts! They don't hang obnoxiously low but it still gets on my nerves.


----------



## MACsarah

Thanks! I loved yours, too! The shoe sounds so complicated! haha.

I totally know what you're talking about with thebasketball and wife beater. LOL. I see it everyday with boys here. the worst part is when they don't wear underwear. Yeah, the arrogant boys at my school do this, its terrible! so what they do is that they wear their Basket ball shorts really low, and you know how they are loose in the legs? they sit down with their legs apart, and if you look at their legs, you can see up to their Peepee area.

bless 14 year old boys.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute- hmm like an  edgy bag but not animal print! Haha. Never snakeskin or leopard etc.. 

Aww MAC, sorry about the spill. Your outfit wouldve been nice =D
What does everyone think of the MJ Stam? Its not popular in Canada at all and I quite like it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Thanks! I loved yours, too! The shoe sounds so complicated! haha.
> 
> I totally know what you're talking about with thebasketball and wife beater. LOL. I see it everyday with boys here. the worst part is when they don't wear underwear. Yeah, the arrogant boys at my school do this, its terrible! so what they do is that they wear their Basket ball shorts really low, and you know how they are loose in the legs? they sit down with their legs apart, and if you look at their legs, you can see up to their Peepee area.
> 
> bless 14 year old boys.



No undies? Umm.....eww! My honey wears boxers underneath his short, thank god! I'm betting they are hoping that a girl looks and notices whatever they have going on down there. They're probably proud of their little pee pee's, lol. Thats ridiculous. 

*Pink- *I really like the MJ Stam, I think its cute and chic looking. Did you see the studded one he did for Spring 2010?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Omg mac LOL what?! I've never met any boys who've done that. That's so gross lol I feel bad for your eyes :/

Ll- I haven't seen the studded Stam :O I'll check it out right now


----------



## pinkpol15h

I still think the original Stam looks the best! Which color tho? Black, white (if there is such a colour) or pink-beige, ladies? I don't know the other classic colours for the Stam :o


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - Haha, yes the snakeskin admittedly was a leap for me. I would still never do leopard. 

Mac - Your outfit was cute :] And that is freaking disgusting about the boys at your school. All the boys in my school are horribly preppy and have whales on their lily pullitzer shorts so there are no sagging issues around here.


----------



## MACsarah

Boys in Lily pullitzer? OMFG. Exuse me while I puke. Thats just nasty, no offense. haha. last year, when our school had random days where all the dress codes went shaboom for one day, Bball shorts was what all the boys whore. LOL. usually they just wear jeans, or chinos (Ralph lauren sissies. I think their mom dresses them, personally.) 

LadyLouboutin08: awh. Lucky lady. He wears underwear! so thoughtful. LOL @ little pee pee's. ..lol. I don't really know if they are small or not. wait. this is so not PG 13. nvm.


----------



## mcoop13

cute_classy - LOVe the botkier bag! 

and i cant believe these boys dont wear underwear! gross. do you guys have to change for gym? so they would literally be butt naked in the locker room when changing? weird!


----------



## MACsarah

They do it almost everyday for Cross country practice to piss me off! haha. That stuff is not cute..


----------



## mcoop13

It is so gross and rainy out..all I want to do is wear my cute dresses I bought for spring and its like 40 degrees here! Ugh..anyone else dealing with all this rain and bad weather?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Wow. I'm gone for about 2 days and I miss a ton! Haha. God, guys at my school are loving the whole 'basketball shorts (with underwear-THANKGOD) and white high socks'. its realllly gross. I kinda want to shoot them when I see them wearing that stuff. Haha. 

Anyways, its COLD today. 
Brooklyn Collage Oversized Sweatshirt in Burgandy 
Black Leggings
Black UGG's (*falls on her knees* PLEASE don't kill me MAC!) (:

Yeah. I have brought lazy to a whole new level.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Wow. I'm gone for about 2 days and I miss a ton! Haha. God, guys at my school are loving the whole 'basketball shorts (with underwear-THANKGOD) and *white high socks'*. its realllly gross. I kinda want to shoot them when I see them wearing that stuff. Haha.
> 
> Anyways, its COLD today.
> Brooklyn Collage Oversized Sweatshirt in Burgandy
> Black Leggings
> Black UGG's (*falls on her knees* PLEASE don't kill me MAC!) (:
> 
> Yeah. I have brought lazy to a whole new level.


 
Yeah, Oh and the high black under armor socks! Do you have those too?


----------



## laura-m

mcoop13 said:


> It is so gross and rainy out..all I want to do is wear my cute dresses I bought for spring and its like 40 degrees here! Ugh..anyone else dealing with all this rain and bad weather?


  Here in England the weather is exactly like that... as it is most days, depressing!
I have to say i'm oh so jealous of the bags, shoes, fantastic wardrobes in general you guys all seem to own! How old are you all? I'm 17 by the way, 18 a week today, yay!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I'm 16!

Outfit today:
Grey with purple trim big AX bf cardi
Navy and white striped CM turtleneck
Faded pink-beige Burberry scarf
Med wash ANF Erin skinnies
LAMB sneakers
Yellow velour Daydreamer


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am so damn lazy. All I've done for the past two days is watch murder shows. I'm obsessed. I'm still in my leggings and oversized Steelers t-shirt that I had on yesterday. To add to my laziness I'm eating McDonald's, in my basement, in the dark. I need to get a life.


----------



## mcoop13

laura-m said:


> Here in England the weather is exactly like that... as it is most days, depressing!
> I have to say i'm oh so jealous of the bags, shoes, fantastic wardrobes in general you guys all seem to own! How old are you all? I'm 17 by the way, 18 a week today, yay!



Oh no so its true that it always rains in England? I think I'm studying abroad there next year. I was in London for a few days 2 years ago and fell in love! It only rained one day we were there and stupid me went to ENGLAND and didn't pack an umbrella, lol!! Ill have to remember this time. Oh and I'm 19!


----------



## laura-m

mcoop13 said:


> Oh no so its true that it always rains in England? I think I'm studying abroad there next year. I was in London for a few days 2 years ago and fell in love! It only rained one day we were there and stupid me went to ENGLAND and didn't pack an umbrella, lol!! Ill have to remember this time. Oh and I'm 19!


 Oh that's so cool, what University are you going to be studying at? It does rain a lot, sunny days in London are fantastic, but London's an amazing city anyway, nowhere else in England really compares which is why im planning on University there next year!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evening Ladies  

I'm about to head out for dinner and I might do a little bowling. I spent most of the day at home on my balcony enjoying the weather, its such a gorgeous day outside. 

Outfit 
White Cowl Neck A-Wang Tee 
Black 7FAM Denim Leggings 
Black Open Toe Lace Up Booties 
Hoop Earrings/Various Stacked Bracelets/Index Ring/Cocktail Ring/Grey Ant Sunglasses


----------



## MACsarah

Wearing:
Grand slam Nike polo in green
brown leather belt (LOL. I wear this belt too much!)
Joe's J honey boot cut in perry
leather flip flops
YSL roady;silver watch

It was cold today. not amused. oh, did I mention I'm staying at school til 8? yep. fml.


----------



## sarahlouise06

laura-m said:


> Here in England the weather is exactly like that... as it is most days, depressing!
> I have to say i'm oh so jealous of the bags, shoes, fantastic wardrobes in general you guys all seem to own! How old are you all? I'm 17 by the way, 18 a week today, yay!



Urgh, tell me about it. In Ireland at the moment we've had severe weather warnings. I'm stuck in the house as it's snowing heavily with gale force winds. WONDERFUL! Laura, if you don't mind me asking, where are you from? I'm living in the mainland UK for uni you see.


----------



## laura-m

sarahlouise06 said:


> Urgh, tell me about it. In Ireland at the moment we've had severe weather warnings. I'm stuck in the house as it's snowing heavily with gale force winds. WONDERFUL! Laura, if you don't mind me asking, where are you from? I'm living in the mainland UK for uni you see.


 Our weathers exactly the same here today, i refuse to believe it's April tomorrow while we're experiencing this hurricane-esque weather! I'm from the Wirral in the North West, which uni do you go to?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I am so damn lazy. All I've done for the past two days is watch murder shows. I'm obsessed. I'm still in my leggings and oversized Steelers t-shirt that I had on yesterday. To add to my laziness I'm eating McDonald's, in my basement, in the dark. I need to get a life.


 

Maybe if you RESPONDED to your friends texts you WOULD have a life....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ush: My response was only a day late!

Again, I'm doing nothing with my life today. I'm debating doing the reading for AP Euro I'm supposed to do over break, but I kind of refuse to do work over break. I'm really in the mood to shop, but unfortunately I have no way of getting to the mall...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girlies!
I did my two tests today and feel soo relieved now!

Outfit:
Black TR hoodie
Olive tank
Cuffed jean shorts
Black tights
Chestnut leather jacket
Black beaded moccasins
Yellow Daydreamer


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm on my way out the door to stop by an outlet mall nearby and then I'm going to dinner.
Outfit:
white Siwy skinnys
white tank
Navy blue off the shoulder t-shirt
Brown leather Abercrombie flip flops
Sahara Work


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evening Ladies  

It was a gorgeous day here today, felt like summer. I'm waiting on my SO to get out of the shower so we can go to dinner. 

Outfit 
White fitted knee length tank dress 
Cork open toe heels 
Hoop Earrings/Wooden Stacked Bracelets/Cocktail Ring


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm so excited!! Its going to be 78 degrees here today. 
Outfit... 
Dark wash jean shorts
Black lose-fitted BDG Tee 
Tons of gold jewelry, bangles, etc. 
Flat Sandles


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm sick! UGH. At least its cold here, so I'm not missing much. Spring Break is next week though, and I'm going to PISMO Beach! For all you non-Californians, that's in San Luis Obispo(:

I'm finally going to TAN!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm on my way to the beach!
Outfit:
black tank
TR jean shorts
Pink Bandeau swimming suit
Fendi flip flops
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Good Afternoon Ladies  

My spring break is starting to wind down and I'm a little sad about it. It felt good not to constantly have school on the brain. Its another gorgeous day so I'm getting ready to head out and enjoy it. My SO is getting off work early so we're going go to lunch, do a little shopping and just chill. 

Outfit 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Di...olveclothing.com/b/Brands.jsp?c=Jumpsuits&s=C -Its not as short on me 
Black Platform Sandals 
Gold Hoop Earrings/Black Leather Cuff wGold Hardware/Cocktail Ring


----------



## glamourdoll.

Hi ladies, how did I miss this thread?! Hehe.
I'm Giselle, 18, from Vancouver. Looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## coachâ¥

Welcome Giselle!


----------



## laura-m

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Outfit
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Di...olveclothing.com/b/Brands.jsp?c=Jumpsuits&s=C


 That is gorgeous!


And hi Giselle


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey giselle! Another girlie from Canada- yay 

I'm heading downtown now! Def in need of some Marble Slab:
Grey JC velour hoodie (its cold on the subway )
Slate hook detail CM tank
Coral bandeau
Black J Brand zipper cigs
Blue and white striped satin BCBG flats


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Welcome Giselle! (:


----------



## coachâ¥

Were getting ready to leave the hotel to find something to do.
Outfit:
Skinny destroyed boyfriend jeans rolled up
White 7FAM ruffley tanktop
Black and white Chanel flats
Black cuffed bf blazer (when it gets chilly out)
Jumbo
Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Chanel earrings

P.S. I saw the strangest things on the beach today...A Birkin, a man in a thong, and Ugg boots.


----------



## MACsarah

At the bowling alley with friends eating Chillie fries while waiting for the lanes to clear. School was so tough today, glad spring break is here..

wearing:
White tanktop
Nude Chloe "school girl esque" skirt
Nude lanvin leather flats
Sahara PT;White j12 

LadyLouboutin08: that is a hot jumper! I was thinking of ordering it, actually! haha. Are the studs heavy?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thanks girlies! 
The outfits that all of you are describing sound gorgeous.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> At the bowling alley with friends eating Chillie fries while waiting for the lanes to clear. School was so tough today, glad spring break is here..
> 
> wearing:
> White tanktop
> Nude Chloe "school girl esque" skirt
> Nude lanvin leather flats
> Sahara PT;White j12
> 
> LadyLouboutin08: that is a hot jumper! I was thinking of ordering it, actually! haha. Are the studs heavy?


 
I went bowling today too!! hahahaha 

Welcome, Giselle!!


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute outfit Mac!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I went bowling today too! With Purse...

Outfit: 
Neon Pink v-neck tee.
Skinny dark wash citizens. 
Chestnut Minnetonka lace-up fringe boots.
Tons of random jewelry. 

Tomorrow I think I'm going to do a little cleaning of my room. Get rid of some stuff I haven't worn in ages and make room for new stuff! haha. I seriously think, actually I know I have clothes I haven't worn since middle school. Maybe I'll start now...I'm not really tired...


----------



## MACsarah

purese&C_C: seriously? that is so cool! I would want to bowl with you guys!


Urgh. I seriously need to rant. I have this uncle. I have cousins who are currently very fortunate in what they do. My uncle sees me as the _failure_. I'm the youngest. Hes already seen all of my other cousins and brother get into med school, law school, and the ivy league schools he fancy. Hes seen half of them get married, seen almost all of them graduate with good grades.. I'm the youngest cousin. Always been, and always will be. 


Anyways, we have a pretty large amount of people from this generation in the family, so my uncle wants to look good, and planned a trip for the entire family. The thing is though that I've been on bad terms with my uncle for a long time. It all was clearer when he trashed talked me about my choose of schooling for next year. Not only did he say I would crash and fail, but he told everyone that my choose was stupid. I got the point after the second e-mail from him. I understood clearly that he was ashamed. Not only did this so called grown man trash talk a 14 year old's schooling decisions, he also went out of his way to manipulate my grandmother that I was making a mistake. I got a voice mail 2 weeks ago with my grandmother, the woman who I spend my summers with, the woman I looked up to, the woman I admired, was yelling at me for wanting to challenge myself. That was the breaking point. I hate my uncle for doing that. I don't care if he doesn't agree with my decisions, because he is not the person who will be living with the so-called mistake, but turn to my grandmother, the woman he never visits, the woman he never talks to, the woman he judges, and tell her that I'm a idiot? You pathetic worthless peice of Sh!t. So he plans a trip to make himself feel better, and show what a good man he is. The BS behind his 'good deeds' are quite visible. I must be the only one who can see it. I declined the offer to go. Everyone else is going, except for my brother. I politely declined. I didn't go in to detailed, but I was hoping that he understood why I didn't want anything to do with him. He got it. He just doesn't want to admit his wrongs, so he told my cousins that I'm not going. He pretended as if he didn't know why. I didn't tell any of my cousins what he did besides saying that I was stupid for my decisions for next year, because I wanted it to remain between Him and me. I wasn't going to bring other people into this, like he did. 

I went home today after having dinner with my mother. I went up to the computer room all happy ready to check tPF. I then decided to look at my Gmail. Guess what I saw? My own cousin telling me that I was a evil little girl who doesn't appreciate anything. I'm sitting here stunned, not sure how I respond to such email. Should I even reply? Anyways, I told my mother, and showed her the e-mail, and she said shes calling people tomorrow. 

I officially hate my uncle and want nothing to do with him. I wish I could not go to all family-reunions/meetings that he is going to. The guy is a douche bag. No wonder all of his 4 wifes left him..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Aww honey 

If only we could choose our family members! Obviously your uncle lacks tact and I'm shocked that a grown ass man would treat his niece like that. Your uncle needs to understand that the sun does not shine out of his ass and that its not all about him and what he wants. This is your life and your decision and unless he's coming out of pocket to foot the bill for your education he needs to STFU and have a seat. 


I'm glad you declined the trip and I think its best if you don't go. It gives him less time to sit in your face and talk sh*t about matters that don't concern him. As for the email your cousin sent, I wouldn't even respond, you don't owe anyone an explanation. Is your mother on your side on this issue? Let her handle it.
______________________________________

Mac- The studs on the romper aren't heavy at all. Cute outfit  

Giselle- Welcome  

Cute outfits ladies! Thank you for the compliments on the romper.


----------



## coachâ¥

Mac-I'm sorry. Exactly like LL08 said unless he is paying for it he has no room to judge your decisions. 

Outfit:
Black blazer
White tank
Dark washed J Brand shorts
Black Michael Khors cuffed gladiators
Chanel Jumbo
Black Chanel sunglasses/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*cuteclassy* I already called the formal dress from 7th grade. If you ever get rid of it....
*mac* i want to go bowling with you too! And I hope all the troubles your going through get better 

it's so hot hot hot! Today. Currently 82 degrees I'm laying out in my backyard hoping to get somewhat of a tan.

Edit: there was a scary spider outside that wouldn't drown. I think it flew too. I'm giving it 5 minutes to vacate my chase before I come over with the hose.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Good Afternoon Ladies  

I'm spending the day with my little cousin today. I'm going to be dog tired by the end of the day because he is nothing but a ball of energy. We're going on a behind the scenes tour with the Tigers at the zoo today, and later we might go to the park and fly a kite. 

Later tonight the SO and I are going to see "Why did I get married too". It looks like its going to be good! 

Outfit 
White Rebel Yell "PYT" Tank 
Black Siwy shorts 
Black Strappy Wedges 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets/Cocktail Ring/Grey Ant sunnies


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: I'm ashamed to call him my "uncle". Never liked the man since day one. Ha! he would never pay for my education. The only reason a man like him would pay for my education would be if I agreed to be one of his many prodigies, and agreed to take the same directions as he did. Yeah, thats not happening. I don't hate myself enough to willingly have him be a part of my life after I'm 18. I'm trying to avoid all contact with my uncle, so I'll let my mother and him have it out. 

have fun with your cousin! that is so sweet of you to take him out. haha. Oh, and i was going to see the why did I get married two too, too! haha. I see the billboard for it everywhere. Its meant to be. I need to see it.

PurseXaXholic: fuu. 82? lucky. its in the 70s today  So not amused that you guys have better weather then us. call me next time both of you guys are in socal. I know the best place for bowling..

I'm so over staying at home, so I'm doing something I always do, going shopping. haha. I'm really hoping stores have gotten good shipments in, because I'm in for some good retail therapy.

wearing:
 Beige leather Bal Biker jacket
Black fitted tank
Straight black jeans
Black Loeffler Randall boots
Sahara PT;Black wayfarer


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse - Curse my boobs...I love that dress. 

Mac - What I wouldn't give for cooler weather! You are wearing a jacket and boots in the 70s? It is 80 here, I'm in shorts and a tank and I'M DYING. 

Cute outfits everyone!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Glad you're letting your mom handle it. Cute outfit BTW  

I'm exhausted but we had a pretty nice day. I got a little camera happy and took tons of pics of him at the zoo. I thought he would be afraid of the tigers but he was fearless. He kept asking the zoo keeper to make the tiger make growl. 

I'm getting ready to shower and change clothes so I can head to the movies with the boo. Does anyone have plans for Easter Sunday? 

Outfit 
Black Strong Shouldered Tuxedo Blazer 
Grey Sauce Tee 
Black Leggings 
Black PS Platform Heels


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: thank you. I liked both of your outfit for today. I don't have celebrate easter, so I'm not doing anything particular. My friend's dad always holds a huge egg hunt for the little kids though, so I think I'll be there to help. 

CuTe_ClAsSy: It was also windy as hell! My hair was all over the place. so not cool. LOL @ dying in 80 degrees.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Have fun with the egg hunt  

I'm going to church Sunday morning and then we're having our first official BBQ of the yr. I'm excited that I get to wear a swimsuit, I've been dying to pull mine out.


----------



## MACsarah

YAY! that sounds exciting! haha. Bought any cute bikinis this season? I really want a peach-nude bikni now that other people have them..>.<

Did anyone get the iPad? we where driving past the apple store, and the line went around tiffanys and co. I guess I'll have to wait for my iPad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I was going to preorder mine but figured I would wait so I could go to the store and play with it. I'll go on Monday and see if they have some left, it shouldn't be as crowded because folks will be at work. The one I want isn't in stores yet anyway, I want the one with Wi-Fi and 3G. 

People say its nothing but an overgrown Ipod touch but I still want it. I like electronics..

I bought a few cute bikini's but I'm trying to stop and wait till Shopbop gets more in. I've been trying to look for really bright color.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Afternoon girls,
I'm going shopping today, hopefully I'll find some cute dresses, strappy sandals and bikinis  

Chill outfit:
White CM oversized cardi
Olive ribbed GAP tank
Black leggings
Silver metallic Havaianas flip flops


----------



## MACsarah

wait, I've heard of people buying the 3g one. The only downside is that its double the original $500 price tag. Oh well, we spend more then that on clothing per week. 

haha. Like the neon trend? last year all my biknis where navy blue, yellow or white. It was quite.. predictable! I bought my first tacky bikini this year, a zebra print pushup bikini. Doubt I'll wear it, but nice to have it. 

pinkpol15h: have fun shopping!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

According to the Apple site the 3g is still only available for preorder. Its suppose to ship late April. For the 64G Wi-Fi+3G and a few accessories my total came to 996.00. I really want to play around with it first. 

LOL, I like the neon trend. I have a cute Mara Hoffman bikini that has some neon coloring to it. Zebra print bikini's can be cute when done right, I wouldn't wear them but they can look cute.

Pink- Happy shopping


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LL08 - For Easter we go to church in the morning, and then to my Grandma's (On my mom's side) for lunch, and then to my Aunt's (On my dad's side) for a barbecue. And of course we still hunt for our Easter baskets in the morning like we're five haha

Today I got up and ran some errands. I went to the doctor's to get some shots, then my mom and I had breakfast at eat n park, and then I stopped by the mall and got my cartilage pierced, there were some people there waiting for the iPad, but by the time I got there things had pretty much cleared out. The lady that pierced my ear said there were a ton of people when she came in to work that morning. Then I went and picked up the pies and bread from the bakery for tomorrow and dropped them off at my grandma's. All of this was done before 11 AM. I feel accomplished haha.

Comfy Outfit: 
Black yoga pants (Don't kill me Mac! It was early!)
Grey vintage Mickey Mouse t-shirt
Black flip flops
Black Balenciaga Day


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm getting ready to head out and run some errands. 

Outfit 
Black Linen Blazer 
Black Kain Label Tank 
CE Olive Colored Denim Leggings 
Black BA Pumps 
Hoop Earrings/Stacked Bracelets/Index ring


----------



## MACsarah

Just came back from Lady's foot locker. I had to pick up some new converses since most, if not all are all scrubby, and dirty. yes, it gives them character, but I would also like a few converses to look a little..I-bought-them-in-2010. Kwim? haha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HiGWpTLQKE&playnext_from=TL&videos=Fl80O0lTiPk&feature=grec
People actually have those names?!


LadyLouboutin08: Guess I'll be waiting for the 3g one with you. haha. I always have trouble finding wifi outside of my home, and starbucks. I really would appreciate Mara Hoffman's swimwear if they where tts. I tried on the smallest size, and omfg. I would need an entire roll of toilette paper to stuff each boob. Not happening. Need more padding.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm on my way to the airport.
Outfit:
dark washed denim leggings
White fitted tank
Navy blue BF cardigan
Leather flipflops
Sahara Work/Keepall
Rolex/Tiffany necklace

I have the hardest time finding swimsuits that fit me right in the chest area. They always seem to be momish or skanky. 

I can't wait for the iPad, but I want to play with it in the store first.


----------



## alyssa18

I haven't been on in forever!!! 
It is so hot here in NY im wearingshorts and a tank top and I'm dying. A great day for tanning though.
I'm going to my grandparents house for Easter.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*C&C.* I'm surprised your brother wasn't outside waiting to get the iPad... 

*Mac.* My friend knows someone named "la-a" (Yes, pronounce ladasha)


----------



## pinkpol15h

Lol @ the iPad chat- I don't even know what it is! Haha. Sorry I'm not hip with the tech 

I'm on my way to pick up on Korean takeout  last time I went they were under renovation. I'm craving it sooo badly.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Purse- LOL, La-a. I heard about that!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: you loser. jk. The ipad is a macbook(internet)+Kindle(rdg)+ipod touch...=ipad. Most of my the guys in my life have the iPad by now, and no one will let me play with it. sob..

PurseXaXholic: LOL @ pronouncing the dash.. oh.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MAC, that's sounds pretty cool. Haha won't let you play? Who's the loser now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse - Nope. He thinks it is a useless piece of crap haha

Coach - Cute outfit :] Where are you going? You probably said but I forget!

My ear hurts. And I'm bored. Nothing is serving to entertain me this evening. It is like I suddenly have ADD.


----------



## kmd1_123

Hi there Ladies! 
I just found this thread, my name is Karen and I'm from Toronto =)

Outfit today:
Navy Vintage Cardigan
Ray Ban Sunglasses
Grey Leggings
Juicy Couture Gemma Bag in Tan
Brown Birkenstock Arizonas


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hey Karen!

MAC- LOL. I wanna iPad! (: My friend's are getting them today, but I have to save my moola for Hawaii...lame. I'll just have to steal it from them(:

Pink- I want Korean Takeout....JEALOUS. 

Coach- Where are you going?

I just finished my last performance of Damn Yankees...I'm gonna miss that show. 
But now...its Spring Break for me! YAY! I'm going down to San Luis Obispo on Monday with my best friend...maybe I'll get tan!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: 





girl, pulease.

I'm pretty sure coach is going home, from palm springs. Not sure if I should be proud to know that, or simply ashamed.

kmd1_123: heey! :] So many canadians here. Who can I call when I'm in Canada?  I bet i can beat you all in ice hockey. JKKKK!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- ahaha, you should be proud. i can hardly keep up with my own life! 
and if someone ever comes to San Fran...lemme know! (:


----------



## mcb100

I'm on a new beauty addiction thing, (you know how the cycle rotates from clothes to purses to beauty, LOL) and I'm searching for the perfect perfume......still haven't found it yet. What are everyones favorites? I remember liking Calvin Klein's Euphoria (you know those perfume sample pages that magazines like Allure & Glamour always have), so maybe I should go pick that up. 

Also, another thing I really like right now is Estee Lauder's cream eyeshadows. I'm not a huge Estee Lauder fan, but they have really nice cream eyeshadows, I want like all the colors, LOL. 

What has everyone else been up to?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

mcb100- I know its typical...but I love Marc Jacobs Daisy. (: Viktor and Rolfs Flowerbomb is amazing too! (:


----------



## kmd1_123

MAC- I bet you could beat me in ice hockey, I've never played a day in my life 

mcb100 - I like very light, non-floral scented perfumes. Right now I'm actually using Abercrombie 15 (I know its for guys, but its my fav right now!) I also like Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^I haven't smelled flowerbomb yet, is it basically what its name says? Haha. The bottle is sooo cute too. I got a sample bottle of Elizabeth Arden's Pretty and it smells well.. Really pretty! I put a bit of it all around my room and it smells yuummyy. 

Welcome Karen  I'm from Toronto too 

My fam doesn't celebrate Easter but I'm going to Church tmr so hopefully well be doing something fun tmr.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

PinkP-Yeah...its basically a bomb of flower-y smells. i love it(: i don't like sweet smells though (Pink Sugar makes me wanna barf...enough said) 

What's this talk about Ice Hockey? I wanna play! I used to actually play...hahaha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hi Karen! Cute outfit :]

I'm totally predictable and boring when it comes to perfume. It's Vera Wang Princess, Juicy Couture, Marc Jacobs Daisy, and Viva La Juicy! for me. I also have Chanel Chance and Vera Wang Flower Princess but I hardly ever wear those. Has anyone tried the new Vera Wang Glam Princess? I still haven't gotten around to getting the Rock Princess and they throw a new one at me...


----------



## kmd1_123

^ My sister has both the Vera Wang Flower Princess and the Glam Princess, she likes the Glam better.
I cant comment since I haven't tried them


----------



## MACsarah

perfumes: Chance by Chanel, Kelly Caleche Hermes(only wear it to parties where I won't be allowed to drink. you know, those parties.), DKNY be delicous, Stella mccartney, and Ralph by ralph lauren. Those are what I wear the most, but after practices and when I'm lazy, its VS PINK body mist. 


kmd1_123 said:


> MAC- I bet you could beat me in ice hockey, I've never played a day in my life









JK. but no srsly. Never played hockey? You crazy. haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ are VS PINK body mists nice? I have $10 to spend there and I really wanna get body spray. 
Haha looks like you're liking that SM perfume 

My mom bought me a RL's Rocks and it smells not bad- I usually go for floral scents tho.


----------



## MACsarah

RL is the orange one right? I was obsessed with it last year. haha. Smelled so good back then. 

Yes, I love them! haha. feel so refreshing, and if you get the right fragrance for yourself, you might really like them  But the only downside is that you need to layer it, or reapply every hour or two, or it will go away.


----------



## kmd1_123

Haha, I would love to try though, but I'm such a klutz!
I'm a cross country runner, and that about the only sport I can do well...if its considered a sport at all


----------



## MACsarah

Omg! I do XC, too! haha. I also do track & field on the side.


----------



## kmd1_123

Are you competitive? I just stopped competing this year b/c of all the school work and stress from choosing universities etc, but I've been running for 5 years. i used to do track as well for a year or two!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Perfume... 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270348936482
My trainer bought it and let me smell it today... I really love it!!


----------



## MACsarah

kmd1_123: yes, I compete. I'm sorry to hear that you had to quite competing   It would be the ultimate flattery to get recruited for college by tennis, XC or T&F.


----------



## kmd1_123

Mac: I'm hoping to start getting back on my game in the summer time, possibly at the gym everyday. I need to rebuild all that muscle


----------



## mcoop13

I love Vera Wang princess! And I also have juicy, guess gold, and ed hardy.


----------



## MACsarah

kmd1_123: haha. Good luck! All this running talk reminds me that I need new T&F shoes. to lazy to get new ones though. the current ones already have about 400 miles on them. pretty sad.

mcoop13: everyone loves vera wang! along with DKNY be delicious and daisy by MJ. I can smell them all from a mile away.


----------



## mcoop13

^Haha I know! I used to love Gucci envy me, but my roommate had the same one so I gave it to my cousin, I really don't like smelling like other people I spend time with, if that makes sense? Lol.


----------



## kmd1_123

Mac: i just got 2 pairs of runners, blue/white Nikes, and Green/pink Asics. Apparently their are suppose to be good for your feet!

Mcoop13: LOL so I guess you just want your own original scent?


----------



## mcoop13

kmd - Haha! Idk I just think it's weird to smell like the person you share a room with or spend all your time with. I should develop my own line of perfumes and lotions LOL! and btw I have asics for my running sneakers and I LOVE them. They're the most comfortable running shoes I've had in a loong time.


----------



## kmd1_123

Mcoop13 - Thats cool though, I wouldn't want to smell the same as my roommate either! Hmmm, that gives me an idea! Mixing up some original perfume or lotion would be interesting :
And I haven't tested the Asics out yet, maybe when i finish school and I have nothing else on my mind! Have they lasted you a long time?


----------



## MACsarah

kmd1_123: asics are all my running shoes! haha. Haven't looked back to Nike ever since. My current ones are Asic gel kinetic in white/grey/pink. I think they are pretty cute, and they help me remember proper form. I always want to land on my heels and push from there, like I do with heels..

mcoop13: I agree! I wouldn't like to smell like my friends. My mom uses coco madomoiselle, so now I can't wear it. I don't want to smell like my mom :|


----------



## coachâ¥

Hehe Mac stalks me! 

I'm so glad to finally be home. I do wish not being able to see the beach from my window, but I'm glad to be back with my dad and brothers. One of the moms I went with had the most gorgeous BV tote. I'm unsure of the name though, BV is not one of my brands.

I would have to say that my favorite perfumes right now are YSL Parisienne, Couture Couture, and Versace bright Crystal. I WILL NOT wear a Chanel perfume as of now because that is all my grandma and great grandma wear.

Welcome kmd!


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1270353546927&ev19=1:21 that one? My dad's intern uses that purse. I was quite jealous of her because it had a strap. 

Or a tote with the usual BV leather? My mother loves BV. haha. obsessed, I tell you.

I'm so not stalking me! I remember you telling me that you where going to PS.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1270353546927&ev19=1:21 that one? My dad's intern uses that purse. I was quite jealous of her because it had a strap.
> 
> Or a tote with the usual BV leather? My mother loves BV. haha. obsessed, I tell you.
> 
> I'm so not stalking me! I remember you telling me that you where going to PS.



It was this one. http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=d1b2bf29-72f5-4628-ac88-8b52a3b0fc31 She is very into exotic skin BVs. She showed us picture from a benefit she went to and she had a gorgeous croc clutch. My mom was never into BV. Shes a Hermes gal.

I know you aren't stalking me.


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;: thats is a pretty color! haha. She'll be into BV soon, just wait for it. jk. LOL. Every mother in my friend's groups are into BV. My mom likes Chanel, hermes, and BV way to much for her own good. I could never be a such big fan of hermes and bv. seem to much like a "mom's bag". 

how was your trip? socal had terrible weather this week


----------



## mcoop13

^Gorgeous BV!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> coach&#9829;: thats is a pretty color! haha. She'll be into BV soon, just wait for it. jk. LOL. Every mother in my friend's groups are into BV. My mom likes Chanel, hermes, and BV way to much for her own good. I could never be a such big fan of hermes and bv. seem to much like a "mom's bag".
> 
> how was your trip? socal had terrible weather this week



I'd still kill for a Birkin even if it is a mom bag! What do you think about the Pompon? Is it awkward when full? One of the girls my age had the Pompon and pomegranate and it was a really cute bag, but it didn't have much in it. 

It was tons of fun. The weather was bipolar. We left the beach a few times because it was getting really cold, and then by the time we got into the room it was sunny again. I didn't buy anything besides TR skinnys.


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;: ha. I guess I'll take a kelly then. The pompon is really growing on me. haha. I think it looks cute if its semi full, never seen it full. My friend has it in a grey color, and I'm completely jealous. Are you thinking of getting one? 

ha. That is Ca's spring time weather for you..


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> coach&#9829;: ha. I guess I'll take a kelly then. The pompon is really growing on me. haha. I think it looks cute if its semi full, never seen it full. My friend has it in a grey color, and I'm completely jealous. Are you thinking of getting one?
> 
> ha. That is Ca's spring time weather for you..



I like it, but I carry everything with me in my purses, and it just seems like it would be an awkward bag to carry full.


----------



## MACsarah

Its a pretty big bag, so I'm sure you can't exactly make it full, unless you put 3 changes of clothes in there!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach, I totally forgot about ysl's parisienne! All of ysl's scents are so yummy. 

The pompon is cute when its empty! Ugh at the mall today, a bunch of girls were at Holts buying the seasons new Bal bags. Apparently four ladies have preordered them.. All it did was remind me of how a Bal is out of my reach right now D: at least I preordered my Wayfarers! And I'm saving up for a damier graphite keepall for next year


----------



## mcoop13

You guys are so lucky to live around people who like fashion.. I don't think anyone in my town has even heard of BV or Hermes or CL or pretty much ANY designer brands (and I am NOT counting the girls who carry around fake Chanel cambons). If it's not Coach or Juicy or Uggs they don't know what it is. Blahh I hate the suburbs!!


----------



## MACsarah

I totally skipped for Coach's perfumes.

no chanel? girll, try out Chance. its the younger Chanel perfumes..


----------



## coachâ¥

I just got my Sahara Work and I'm already wanting another! Bal is so addictive. I think i am pretty much over Louis. I will still love and use the ones I have, but I just can't see buying another one. I love the Graphite Keepall. My dad has a graphite Peagse and Keepall because he travels so much for work. It doesn't show much wear and tear as much as the monogram will.

I have never smelled Chance. I pretty much don't go anywhere near the Chanel fragrances.

mcoop-I feel your pain and can completely relate.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LOL@ mcoop! Ugh my friends are not into fashion ay all, they only know the brands/logos. Ugh the Coach and Uggs..


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> LOL@ mcoop! Ugh my friends are not into fashion ay all, they only know the brands/logos. Ugh the Coach and Uggs..



Hayy now why is everyone hating on the Uggs?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ the Uggs + skirts have mentally scarred me for eternity. The only girls who look great in Uggs are Natasha and Miroslava.


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ the Uggs + skirts have mentally scarred me for eternity. The only girls who look great in Uggs are Natasha and Miroslava.



Abercrombie jean skirts and Uggs are the worst! Talk about weather confused slut!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Ughh. you basically described half of the population in my suburb. I will never EVER do that. if i do, you can smack me with a frying pan. (: 
And I love the BV bag coach-so pretty! My mom's a Kate Spade/Chanel woman...classy work stuff. Boooring. (: She did get this gorgeous Crocodile Skin clutch from stuart weistman...I'm in love! (:


----------



## mcoop13

Haha I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the brands I said just that those are the ONLY brands girls in my town know of. 

And I agree - jean skirts and uggs are weirdest combination EVER.

And Miroslava looks good in ANYTHING. She would probably look good wearing a trash bag hahah.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Haha coach, that weather confused comment made my day.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^Ughh. you basically described half of the population in my suburb. I will never EVER do that. if i do, you can smack me with a frying pan. (:
> And I love the BV bag coach-so pretty! My mom's a Kate Spade/Chanel woman...classy work stuff. Boooring. (: She did get this gorgeous Crocodile Skin clutch from stuart weistman...I'm in love! (:



I think we would all have to take turns smacking you with a frying pan, and I bet some girls here hit pretty hard!

pink-Lol! I'm glad that I can make someone laugh.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^LOL. I wont wear it! EVER. I really wanted to smack my friend who did it last week...
Even worse though? Perfectly pretty dresses paired with UGGS. Makes me want to scream! Wear flats or sandals, darn it!


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: you sure? I play tennis, lacrosse, and  I did martial arts as a kid. Be afraid, gurl. Chanel for work? Pretty. haha. My mom can't find a pretty brief case by them that doesn't have a huge logo on it. I guess thats why she likes BV that much. Shes retiring this year though, so I guess she'll be buying more fun purses that I can "borrow" from her.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^LOL. I wont wear it! EVER. I really wanted to smack my friend who did it last week...
> Even worse though? Perfectly pretty dresses paired with UGGS. Makes me want to scream! Wear flats or sandals, darn it!



Exactly! Uggs are meant to be word over jeans or pulled over leggings! They are to never be worn over bare legs! 

mac-Is your borrow the same as my borrow...wear and never give back?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, has your mom seen Brad's (from RZP) Chanel briefcase? Its in the RZ style thread and its so cutee


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. yes, that borrow. When she asks about it, I pretend I don't know where it is, even though I'm wearing it when she asks me. Imma bad girl

pinkpol15h: I will be heading over there right now! any logo on it?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC-Yeah...her chanel stuff is covered in logos, but she loves it! And Im officially scared...wouldnt wanna run into you in a dark alley...lol. Im pretty tough though! I grew up with 3 football/soccer/hockey playing brothers... it was either beat up, or be beaten up. (:

Coach- It infuriates me...i cant even stand the boots with dresses trend. Uggs are only okay with leggings and jeans...on cold days! they are no-nos for summer.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. yes, that borrow. When she asks about it, I pretend I don't know where it is, even though I'm wearing it when she asks me. Imma bad girl
> 
> pinkpol15h: I will be heading over there right now! any logo on it?



I still have my mom's LV Roses stole from last summer when I stole it. It came in handy on my trip though!

Gahh scratch what I said about Louis...I just fell in in LVOE with the Blanc Suhali Lockit.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, there's a small silver cc logo on the lock.

Emmerz, aw you're so lucky you have sibs! I'm an only child. I've always wanted (soooooooo badly) for an older bro so I can meet his hot older friends.


----------



## coachâ¥

I have two younger brothers...so no hot friends for me.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Pink- Ugh. They are annoying, but I love them. They make me act like such a guy though...apparently I now sit like a guy...and I have an odd love for football and wrestling. I like stealing their clothes too(: And they do have attractive friends...

Coach/MAC- My mom kills me when I take her stuff...she always knows, too!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Its almost 2am here in Toronto. I just hope my freshly painted neon lime nails aren't gonna get ruined. Night girls!


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Pink- Ugh. They are annoying, but I love them. They make me act like such a guy though...apparently I now sit like a guy...and I have an odd love for football and wrestling. I like stealing their clothes too(: And they do have attractive friends...
> 
> Coach/MAC- My mom kills me when I take her stuff...she always knows, too!



I took her Rolex once she got her Cartier. She hasn't taken that baby off her wrist since she got it. Me and my mom are always taking eachothers shoes, blazers, and dresses. thank god I have a mom the same size as me.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: child, no. I can never look at my brother's bros like that. I see them as my guy friends. You know, they are my other 50 brothers. ew, just can't look at them like that. No thanks. I would do anything to be an only child, which I'll never bee. Brother goes of to college when I go off to BS. Home at the same time for breaks, which is when we will both fight for mother and father's attention. Yeah, I'll send my over-achieving brother over, and call myself an only child. thanks girl!

omgxitsxemmerz: haha. that is so cute! omfg. 3 brothers? that is tough! yeah, you'd probably beat me then. I tried to tackle a football player, and I have so many bruises to show for it. not a good idea, incase anyone wants to know..

coach&#9829;: LOL. I think that is the ultimate mom's bag by LV!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> pinkpol15h: child, no. I can never look at my brother's bros like that. I see them as my guy friends. You know, they are my other 50 brothers. ew, just can't look at them like that. No thanks. I would do anything to be an only child, which I'll never bee. Brother goes of to college when I go off to BS. Home at the same time for breaks, which is when we will both fight for mother and father's attention. Yeah, I'll send my over-achieving brother over, and call myself an only child. thanks girl!
> 
> omgxitsxemmerz: haha. that is so cute! omfg. 3 brothers? that is tough! yeah, you'd probably beat me then. I tried to tackle a football player, and I have so many bruises to show for it. not a good idea, incase anyone wants to know..
> 
> coach&#9829;: LOL. I think that is the ultimate mom's bag by LV!



A mom bag I like then! I saw it with a Hermes scarf...your right. Nevermind.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- My moms taller than me...im 5'7, shes almost 5'9...so jeans are a stretch. I've also got bigger boobs...so I usually dont share, lol! 

And what do yall do for easter? do you get gifts and stuff? (:


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- OMG. Football players are giiiinormous. They give good piggyback rides though. Swimmers do too...hehehe. I have a bruise on my hand from smacking a swimmers arm...he was ripped! Oy!


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach- My moms taller than me...im 5'7, shes almost 5'9...so jeans are a stretch. I've also got bigger boobs...so I usually dont share, lol!
> 
> And what do yall do for easter? do you get gifts and stuff? (:



I have bigger boobs than my mom too, so it just depends on the fit of the dress. 

We get easter baskets, but mostly just candy and some small stuff. I got a new BB case in my basket. I only know that because I picked it out haha. For Easter we go to my grandma's on my dad's side for brunch. They have extremely weird foods there. After that we go to my uncle's on my mom's side for a barbeque and we play like waffle ball and badminton.

The football players at my school are C-U-T-E! I much prefer this one hockey and soccer player though


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> MAC- OMG. Football players are giiiinormous. They give good piggyback rides though. Swimmers do too...hehehe. I have a bruise on my hand from smacking a swimmers arm...he was ripped! Oy!



LOL. and you didn't tell me that before I got trown in a pool because? LOL. Notes for everyone: Don't question a guy when he says he can do this and that in the gym. He will beat you up. Just don't question. Nod and smile like you totally believe him, because chances are, if he can't do it, he can do something close to it. 

Swimmer's bodies are hot! Those abs. So foooinnne. (yes, I follow kim kardashian when Nicole richie hacks her account.)


----------



## mcoop13

For Easter we get baskets! Usually just a bunch of candy, socks (I swear my Mom buys me socks for every single holiday), and one present. Last year it was one of those amex giftcards. And my parents also hide plastic easter eggs around my living room with money in them and make us find them, haha.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- BB? Its on the tip of my tongue...but I cant remember what it means...haha. And that sounds like my family. Baskets w/ gifts, then the family over for brunch...and then some barbeque! (Yeah, I'm originally from texas, and barbeque is the best.)
Kinda excited to see what Ill get, Ive been dropping hints all week(:


----------



## MACsarah

Blackberry.

This is a crackberry place. LOL. If I could, I would make tPF my homepage for my browser on my BB.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- AHAHA. Yeah, never question a guys athletic ability...ever. And I love Nicole...haha. Swimmers got the abs, the tanness, and the TEEEENY speedos...(:

mcoop- OMG! i forgot the egg hunt!! I do those too, lol. And that reminds me...I need socks.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> MAC- AHAHA. Yeah, never question a guys athletic ability...ever. And I love Nicole...haha. Swimmers got the abs, the tanness, and the TEEEENY speedos...(:
> 
> mcoop- OMG! i forgot the egg hunt!! I do those too, lol. And that reminds me...I need socks.



AND some swimmers have teeny other things too...lol jk! I think baseball players are still the hottest yet!

Hehee, these are cute!  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1270361028747&ev19=2:9


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;: I can't tell if you're serious about those clogs or not.


:\


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^BAHAHAHA. That made me laugh out loud. Baseball players are cute...I have this one in my history class...sighh. (:

I was gonna get a BB...but I got the eternity instead...should I get a BB for my next phone?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> coach&#9829;: I can't tell if you're serious about those clogs or not.
> 
> 
> :\



 I am not serious!

omgxitsxemmerz-Def. I love mine. Ohh and they're durable! I dropped mine in the pool twice and it even got stepped on by some fat woman trying to get to an Alexander McQueen scarf!

You try walking through 8 inches of snow and 10 degree weather and see if you don't invest in a pair!


----------



## MACsarah

I'm so in the blackberry zone, I don't even know what a eternity is. And yes girl, get a BB. Way better then the iPhone. The Blackberry is the smart one, the iPhone is the underachieving child..





coach&#9829;;14836117 said:
			
		

> I am not serious!




well, you like uggs so you know..theres something up there that attracts that.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Im liking the BB Curve...which do yall have? 
And I cant see the clogs on my phone...judging by the way MAC responded, she doesnt like em...hahaha.

MAC, any plans for Easter?


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Im liking the BB Curve...which do yall have?
> And I cant see the clogs on my phone...judging by the way MAC responded, she doesnt like em...hahaha.
> 
> MAC, any plans for Easter?



Lets just say they are puke green. enough said.

I have the Tour with the camera.

I think the LV Artsy is extremely ugly! What do you all think?


----------



## MACsarah

Blackberry tour here, too! haha. Just got it a few weeks ago, actually. The shoes are these CDG clogs that look like grandma shoes, with a chunky heel with this green color, and red stitching. Lets not even..

I don't celebrate easter, so I'll be hanging out with friends, until 3, where I'll be heading over to my friend's dad's easter hunt. can't wait, since I pretty much can't wait to see everyone there. Thanks for asking though! I was planning on the day shopping, but turns out the mall is closed. And people wonder why there is a recesion. smh.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

No idea what the tour is...to google i go! (: I dont like the artsy either. :/


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Blackberry tour here, too! haha. Just got it a few weeks ago, actually. The shoes are these CDG clogs that look like grandma shoes, with a chunky heel with this green color, and red stitching. Lets not even..
> 
> I don't celebrate easter, so I'll be hanging out with friends, until 3, where I'll be heading over to my friend's dad's easter hunt. can't wait, since I pretty much can't wait to see everyone there. Thanks for asking though! I was planning on the day shopping, but turns out the mall is closed. And people wonder why there is a recesion. smh.



The recession thing made me laugh!

It's going to be 83 tomorrow!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Sounds like fun, and no problem! Everythings closed on easter...but I dont see anything closed on passover sedar!? Ah....yeah. I need to see what the tour looks like(: Too bad my contracts up in a year...


----------



## MACsarah

I like the artsy! Maybe not the mono, but the slouchy style is pure love. 

wish they'd make it in better leather without logos.

omgxitsxemmerz: that sucks about your contract. I really don't pay attention to my contracts. I get a new BB everytime a prettier one comes out. Yeah, I have problems. Our household's phone bill is huge, since my brother currently using 4 smart phones, at once. Then theres mother, and father. I'm the only humble one, I swear. 

LOL. that is so true! why doesn't passover make things shut down? I see how it is, saks.


----------



## coachâ¥

I love the picture of LC at the Dulles airport with the Bal Weekender.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Mac- Ive done that with my last three phones...just gotta ask daddy(: And my dad has 2 phones right now...argh. And jewish holidays should be taken more seriously! LOL. Life would be easier if we didnt have school on Yom Kippur...


----------



## MACsarah

Gah. Lc. I really don't get the big deal about her. her personality is so great? You might as well say that Pamela anderson doesn't have a plastic surgeon on speed dial.

omgxitsxemmerz: haha. 2 phones isn't bad. My dad's co-worker has pulled out 5 bbs. I swear, the guy has affairSSSS. not judging though  You and me both. LOL. I'm actually not jewish, I'm a adopted jew. All my friends are jewish, and when there is a jewish holiday, I always get invited. Jewish people love me. 

and everyone celebrates passover in LA.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Gah. Lc. I really don't get the big deal about her. her personality is so great? You might as well say that Pamela anderson doesn't have a plastic surgeon on speed dial.



I don't really care for her either, but I just love the outfit she has on. Minus the flip flops. I don't understand those ugly things.

I was going through pics from my trip and one of the girls has on bright pink Uggs the same color as her Bal city. How cute!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- imma half jewww. I have lots of jew friends, and my fathers jewish...so i celebrate both....if i remember.


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;: that ain't cute.







omgxitsxemmerz: two winter holidays?! adopt me!


----------



## coachâ¥

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-hermes-story-575240.html I love stories like that.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- haha yes, 2 holidays. ill adopt you, and your fantastic wardrobe...you like to share, right? (:


----------



## MACsarah

The story made me a little sad  poor girl to have to go trough that.

omgxitsxemmerz: we can say I like to share  haha. I wanna be an only child. Do you think I like to share?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> The story made me a little sad  poor girl to have to go trough that.
> 
> omgxitsxemmerz: we can say I like to share  haha. I wanna be an only child. Do you think I like to share?



I know. I'm trying to find more stories like that.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- ill take that as a no...hahaha.


----------



## MACsarah

http://community.livejournal.com/anythingdisney/2361807.html

Don't you guys play twister with the men at the retirment center? I do it every saturday.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/anythingdisney/2361807.html
> 
> Don't you guys play twister with the men at the retirment center? I do it every saturday.



Aww Mac how sweet of you to do that!

http://exboyfriendjewelry.com/listings.php?adid=20617 He must really have been horrible


----------



## MACsarah

I know, I'm such a angel.

Anyone been using a pretty nail polish lately? I've been using the same nude pink nail polish for forever.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I know, I'm such a angel.
> 
> Anyone been using a pretty nail polish lately? I've been using the same nude pink nail polish for forever.



I have on Tropical Punch by OPI. I figured it would suit my vacay.

I'm going to bed girls. I'm beat. Good night everyone and have a happy Easter.


----------



## kmd1_123

mcoop13: Ahaha same here, the only designer bag that I've seen at my school is a Balenciaga City. It's my friends, but she got it from her sister when she was 13 and brings it to school every other day, so the colour is faded and the bag is pretty much gone 

Mac: I have been in love with this reddish-coral colour, kind of like OPI's Red My Fortune Cookie!. Its gorgeous!


----------



## kmd1_123

coach: I just realized the colour i posted and Tropical Punch by OPI are basically the same shade of red, what a coincidenceush:


----------



## alyssa18

I'm going to nyc in a few days. Does anyone know if a consignment store that specializes in designer jeans?
Happy Easter!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

mcoop13 said:


> You guys are so lucky to live around people who like fashion.. I don't think anyone in my town has even heard of BV or Hermes or CL or pretty much ANY designer brands (and I am NOT counting the girls who carry around fake Chanel cambons). If it's not Coach or Juicy or Uggs they don't know what it is. Blahh I hate the suburbs!!


 
Don't worry.... Your town sounds like mine. 
Acctually, Exactly like mine. Humm..... where do you live?! lol 

Coach- don't worry, mac stalks everyone (including me). But in all fairness, I stalk her too. && I agree. Baseball players are the best.. well, baseball & football. Then basketball/soccer. Then all the other sports fall bellow.


----------



## MACsarah

Thanks for the suggestions for nail polishes! 

alyssa18: Isn't a consigment store a used clothing store? Imho, I don't think theres a store that is just for jeans. I mean, denim are pretty personal. So many germs in that area. I think you'd be better of in a private sale, or go to TJ maxx where they have J brand and such. Gilt has sales on jeans *all *the time.

PurseXaXholic: You're so delusional. 








Hanging out with friend today. then some other stuff for easter. haha. 
White kain tank top with bright yellow bandeu top underneath (yeah. judge)
J brand roll up shorts in Mako
White converses


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Happy Easter/Passover (Yeah, I'm both. Whooop.) 
Hope y'all have an awesome day! I woke up to a Liberty of London PJ Set and shirt! (: Oh, and a ton of Soap and Glory products...I love their stuff(:

No idea what I'm wearing yet...I'm literally standing around my bedroom in an oversized San Diego Chargers shirt and booty shorts...staring at my closet.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Happy Easter Ladies  

I just back from church and now I'm about to help my mom with the last minute things for the BBQ today. My mother didn't make a basket for me this yr but I did receive a necklace and a pair of earrings from my parents. 

Outfit for Church 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/incl...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270402492597
Taupe Platform Peep toe Pumps 
Stud Earrings/Tennis Bracelet/Cocktail Ring 

Outfit for BBQ 
Oversized Woven Sunhat 
White James Perse Linen Shirtdress w/Metallic Patterned Bikini underneath
GZ Flat Thong Sandals


----------



## mcoop13

PurseXaXholic said:


> Don't worry.... Your town sounds like mine.
> Acctually, Exactly like mine. Humm..... where do you live?! lol



Hahah I'm from New Jersey. And no, I don't dress/look like Snooki & co. lol!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

mcoop13 said:


> Hahah I'm from New Jersey. And no, I don't dress/look like Snooki & co. lol!



Hahahaha I'm from PA although you seemed to describe what the locals wear here... Lol


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

hey everyone.

haha i feel pretty bad, i woke up today and missed church! yikes, ohwell. Im soo bored right now asfkkasdfldsak;lfas my birthday is 8 days away and i want to shop already!!


----------



## kmd1_123

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Happy Easter Ladies
> 
> I just back from church and now I'm about to help my mom with the last minute things for the BBQ today. My mother didn't make a basket for me this yr but I did receive a necklace and a pair of earrings from my parents.
> 
> Outfit for Church
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/incl...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270402492597
> Taupe Platform Peep toe Pumps
> Stud Earrings/Tennis Bracelet/Cocktail Ring
> 
> Outfit for BBQ
> Oversized Woven Sunhat
> White James Perse Linen Shirtdress w/Metallic Patterned Bikini underneath
> GZ Flat Thong Sandals




Your dress is so cute! What a nice choice for spring. 
And oh man, whats the temperature like where your at? Your able to wear a bikini today?
I can't wait until June when I can break out mine!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Thanks for the suggestions for nail polishes!
> 
> alyssa18: Isn't a consigment store a used clothing store? Imho, I don't think theres a store that is just for jeans. I mean, denim are pretty personal. So many germs in that area. I think you'd be better of in a private sale, or go to TJ maxx where they have J brand and such. Gilt has sales on jeans *all *the time.
> 
> PurseXaXholic: You're so delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out with friend today. then some other stuff for easter. haha.
> White kain tank top with bright yellow bandeu top underneath (yeah. judge)
> J brand roll up shorts in Mako
> White converses


 What do you mean private sale?


----------



## MACsarah

XoJUICYCOUTURE: happy early birthday, boo! What did you ask for for your birthday? a new bag? -insert pervy smiley here-.

alyssa18: Barney warehouse sales and co. The easiest are the online ones, like gilt.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Juicy- Boo!! I'm sorry you aren't feelng well but feel better! You're an Aries? me too! My birthday is 6 days from today  Happy Birthday Babe, enjoy yourself and be safe! 

kmd1_123- Thank you  The temperature got up to about 78 degrees today, its been a gorgeous day! Where are you from? 

Hi Ladies  

How has everyones day been going so far? My day has been great so far,we have a house full of people and everyone is having a great time.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm glad that your day has been going well! My day has been ok. Turns out my friend didn't need to support her dad afterall, so shes coming over to my house so we can get ready for tonight's party. can't wait!

Happy early birthday, ll08! what are you wishing for?


----------



## mcoop13

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> hey everyone.
> 
> haha i feel pretty bad, i woke up today and missed church! yikes, ohwell. Im soo bored right now asfkkasdfldsak;lfas my birthday is 8 days away and i want to shop already!!



I missed church too  My parents are so silly - they make a brunch reservation for 11am when the mass we go to is at 10?! So they ended up going to 8am and my brother and I slept in and skipped. 

happy early birthday!! what did you ask for? my birthday is less than a month away woohoo


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

alyssa18 said:


> I'm going to nyc in a few days. Does anyone know if a consignment store that specializes in designer jeans?
> Happy Easter!!



i stalk ina, michaels, and la boutique resale. theirs probably alot more!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Juicy- Boo!! I'm sorry you aren't feelng well but feel better! You're an Aries? me too! My birthday is 6 days from today  Happy Birthday Babe, enjoy yourself and be safe!
> 
> kmd1_123- Thank you  The temperature got up to about 78 degrees today, its been a gorgeous day! Where are you from?
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> How has everyones day been going so far? My day has been great so far,we have a house full of people and everyone is having a great time.



that makes us both excitedd! ahh finally feels great to be 18 and somewhat legal! 

mcoop13 i asked for mostly amex gcards and $$! im stalking burberry and Michael kors. if i have enough maybe a hermes purchase too!


----------



## kmd1_123

LadyLouboutin08: Ahah, I'm from Toronto, the weather's nice however not nice enough for a swim, Where are you from? Some where down south I assume!


----------



## MACsarah

I felt my first earthquake. 


:\ scary! haha. I wonder if there is going to be a bigger aftershock :| should I go outside?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^YES.... speaking from the girl who has never been in one. But you know the Cinderella Story w/ hillary duff? yeah, you should go outside. 

Happy Birthday XOJUICY & LL08!!

Alyssa-- I really don't know if this has been posted, but by private sale I think MAC was refering to sample sales.


----------



## kmd1_123

How is it Mac?


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: but it happened 20 minutes ago, and it was really small. like, it was rocking. Theres an earthquake in another cinderella story?!

kmd1_123: small, and almost non-noticable!

edt:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/earthquake-in-los-angeles-575608.html

:\


----------



## pinkpol15h

I just heard about that MAC, hope you and your loved ones are safe :/
Happy early bday Juicy and LadyL!


----------



## MACsarah

thanks, pink  I'm hoping so, too, since both of my parent's offices are well, in high building. 

I'm debating wethear to go outside or not.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

In the orginonal cinderella story mac!! Stay safe girl, Idk what I'd do without you!


----------



## MACsarah

brb, going in my mother's shoe closet, so if I die, i'd be surrounded by YSL, CL, zanotti, hermes, and such.

haha. Idk what I would do without YOU!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- as a fellow californian...go under a doorhinge, or to the most stable part of your house! Outside is good too. Stay safe! I'm coming to SoCal tomorrow...hopefully the earthquakes are DONE.


----------



## mcoop13

Scary! Hope everyone's okay!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hope all the Californians are ok!! Stay safe  Thanks for the early B'day wishes! 


Juicy- Being legal has its perks, lol  Got any plans? 
kmd1_123- I'm in the midwest, the spring has gotten off to an unseasonably warm start but I'm not complaining! 

The BBQ has started to finally wind down. My mom thought she going to have tons of food left but people are fixing to-go plates and the food is leaving pretty quickly. My uncle-inlaw bought super soakers and we ended up having a water fight. It was a pretty nice day...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm suddenly glad I'm a Northern Californian...earthquakes scare me! Apparently, we're next, and its gonna be like that 1989 quake...scary!!

Anyways, fun Easter, had a big dinner and pound cake (yum) and played an intense game of catch phrase. (LOSERS. Hahahhaha) 
According to my oldest brother, 'rhymes with sweet meat' is an obvious clue for the word repeat. ush:
So is 'rhymes with shmarshmic' for the word arsenic.
My brother's aren't very smart...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Speaking of earthquakes, I learned about this coincidental pattern for the dates:

Szechuan earthquake: 5/12
Haiti earthquake: 1/12
Chile earthquake: 2/27

512
112
227 
If you read it top to bottom, they're the same numbers :O


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> Speaking of earthquakes, I learned about this coincidental pattern for the dates:
> 
> Szechuan earthquake: 5/12
> Haiti earthquake: 1/12
> Chile earthquake: 2/27
> 
> 512
> 112
> 227
> If you read it top to bottom, they're the same numbers :O



That is freaky!


----------



## mcoop13

Woah. Weird!


----------



## coachâ¥

This has to be one of the most beautiful Birkins I have ever seen. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/springtime-reveal-575560.html


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ love the contrast of the pink with the navy Twilly. Such a pretty bag


----------



## kmd1_123

Ohhh, that pink birkin is gorgeous! That colour is perfect for spring

Mac- Hope everything is Okay.

LadyLoub: The weather is unusually warmer this year, I'm finding. Like there was almost no snow this winter which is strange for Canada. I'm glad to hear your easter was yummy!

Juicy and LadyL: Happy Early Birthday!

I spent the easter weekend going downtown Toronto with a friend looking for prom dresses. I didn't have any luck though  oh well, that means another day of shopping for me!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

That Birkin is GORGEOUS. I want it...(:


----------



## pinkpol15h

Kmd, where did you go? I found a new fav shop last summer, Hugo on the Avenue. Its right next to the Vera Wang wedding dress store (L) they had Alaia dresses, which I've never even seen at Holts!


----------



## kmd1_123

My friend and I went to the Eaton Centre and then along Queen St West. The only boutiques we went into were Fashion Crimes and Lemor. They had a lot of short flouncy dresses that didn't suit my style. My friend was leaning towards one from BCBG.

Maybe I'll go to Avenue Road to look, any other dress stores you recommend?


----------



## mcoop13

Gorgeous Birkin!

It's soo nice out today..I can't wait until summer.


----------



## MACsarah

Who's hungry?







Someone call me an ambulance, because I can feel the stroke coming.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Eww!! That looks gross.

It hot outside, makes me not want to go anywhere. Unfortunately I have an appointment at 3pm so I have to venture out into the heat. Blah..

Outfit 
Faded Black 291 Above the knee tank dress 
Open Toe Platform Sandals 
Gold Hoops/Leather bracelet/Gold Watch


----------



## coachâ¥

It is hot today! I'm going to get some new makeup from Sephora.
Outfit:
J brand cuffed jean shorts
white tank
Black off the shoulder t-shirt
black converse
Black city
Chanel earrings/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Chanel sunglasses

Mac-after seeing that picture I'm certainly not hungry!


----------



## pinkpol15h

wtf that weird kfc thing. Nastyyy!

Kmd, bcbg is the perfect place for prom dresses! A lot of variety and they have no tacky prom dresses. 

Todays my last day of the long weekend  I'm gonna chill around the house and do some reading. I want to do minimal movement lol.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Will someone please explain the Dates thing? Sorry if I"m being a bit slow....


----------



## kmd1_123

Coach: Ohh, what did you get from Sephora?

pinkpol15h: I think BCBG is where I'll be getting mine, but i saw this gorgeous one at Holts. Too bad it was a size too big

Purse: Dates thing? Do you mean Good Friday and Easter Monday? I don't know if they have this in the States as well, but We have Friday and Monday off for Easter. I go back to school tomorrow

I have a 3 day week this week! No school on Thursday either since the grade 10s have a literacy test! yayay!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think she was talking about the earthquakes!

look at the numbers:
512
112
227 

If you read them horizontally or vertically they are still the same numbers. 

512  112  227

5  1  2
1  1  2 
2  2  7


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Can I rant for a moment? 

Ever have those moments where you want to snap on somebody but you try your hardest not to? Especially because they are your elder? I'm having one of those moments right now. One of my mothers acquaintances is in town visiting her children and she came over to catch up with my mom. The conversation was going fine until she started giving me the third degree. My mom left out of the room for a moment and then she started bomarding me with questions and comments about why I'm not employed,how my parents aren't strict enough with me, yackity, yak, yak, yak. 

She was trying to act like she was concerned but she had a condescending tone. She then went on to talk about how too much is given to kids my age, and how unappreciative we are, and how responsible her kids are. Responsible? Umm, your oldest daughter is 25 with 3 kids living off welfare and food stamps and your 22 yr old daughter just had you consign for a car and refuses to pay the note even though she has a job. Yeah, really f*cking responsible.  

When my mother returned she tried to bring the subject up to her and my mother quickly nipped it in the bud. She bascially told her (in a nice way) that their money is none of anyone's business and they will spend it as they please. Then the women tried to backtrack and make it seem like she was genuinely concerned about me, and how she wasn't trying to intrude. 

Ugh, I've never liked that women and she's never been very fond of me. Her and my mom have been 'friends' since HS and everytime she comes over the subject always turns to money. She never wants to talk about her, she always wants to know what everyone else is buying and spending so she can criticize. My mother always changes the topic but I can tell by the look on her face that she gets annoyed. I don't know why my mother tolerates her....I'm waiting for the day she stops holding her tongue and puts her in her place.


----------



## alyssa18

That bag is stunning!!!
Has anyone seen these apparently they are really popular i dont know i i like them.
http://www.singer22.com/zodiactee.html
I'm so excited I'm going to nyc on thurs!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alyssa- I like that tee, very cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LL08 - Ugh. People are so rude. I totally know where you are coming from. Yesterday, for Easter, we went to my Aunt's house. My Aunt's husband's family is always there too, and they are simply the rudest most condescending people I've ever met. He has maybe six (?) brothers and they all have wives and numerous kids. Every single one of them feels the need to bombard us with questions about our house, our schools, our cars, our vacations, our clothes, and then proceeds to criticize our spending habits and how my mother is "one of those stuck up b*tches who drives a BMW", yes that was said right in front of my mother's face, and how we're such elitists, and my brother and I are so spoiled, we don't even work we go to overpriced schools, blah blah blah, when how we live our life is honestly none of their business.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: I'm sorry  thats terrible. Nobody from the outside should have any say in how your family handles money. Who does she think she is? A godess sent from above to lecture someone? LOL. what a hypocrite. You might be dependent on your parents, but at least you're a responsible. Obviously your parents are doing something right..

You handled it well though. If someone butted in how my parents treat me, I say peace, and walk out of the room.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think she was talking about the earthquakes!
> 
> look at the numbers:
> 512
> 112
> 227
> 
> If you read them horizontally or vertically they are still the same numbers.
> 
> 512  112  227
> 
> 5  1  2
> 1  1  2
> 2  2  7



yep that's what I ment thanks!

LL08- honestly, I'm at the point with some of my family, if they say one more rude comment to me I'm just going to let them have it.  You may want to be nice but I'm honestly tired of family making rude comments about me I don't even care anymore.


----------



## MACsarah

Going to lunch with my father and tennis later
wearing:
beige RL skinny-fit polo
dark brown leather belt
Beige HCO twill shorts
Braided leather flats
sahara pt;white j12


Sunny day out today


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ll- wow she needs to act like an actual adult. How rude of her -_- you def handled it like a lady tho =)

Kmd- I'm assuming this is your last year? I'm still in gr11  your so lucky you have no school Thurs, I still have half a day of school on Thurs.


----------



## alyssa18

You guys aren't off this week? I have the whole week off.


----------



## kmd1_123

LadyLoub: OMG Sorry that had to happen to you :|She needs to learn some manners!

pinkpol15h: Aha, sorry if i failed to mention Im in grade 12. My friend (the same one I went shopping with) and I went last year as well  I've heard enjoy high school while you can, so you and I better do as we're told!
I wore this green dress last year


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ that's a cute dress. I'm trying to enjoy high school as much as I can! But I can't wait for uni. Have you got in the school you wanted yet?

Alyssa- we have a week off in march for spring break here in canada  

I need to buy new aviators. All of my own sunglasses have been broken, lost or given to other people. Which ones should I get?


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ that's a cute dress. I'm trying to enjoy high school as much as I can! But I can't wait for uni. Have you got in the school you wanted yet?
> 
> Alyssa- we have a week off in march for spring break here in canada
> 
> I need to buy new aviators. All of my own sunglasses have been broken, lost or given to other people. Which ones should I get?


 Yeah I need new ones too. I sat on my last pair.


----------



## mcoop13

LL08 - I really can't believe your Mom's "friend" said that to you. How rude..people really need to stop butting into others business. I probably would have said something rude to her, idk how you kept so calm!


----------



## coachâ¥

People can be so rude. Like someone mentioned above I'm to the point where I do not tolerate rudeness, and snap at anyone like that now. Fortunately you handled way better than I would have. 

I didn't really find anything at Sephora I liked besides a foundation. I wasn't in the mood to look at makeup once I got there.


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: I'm not sure if I want to take a year off yet or go to university next year, I'll let you know when I decide

Urban Outfitters have the cutest sunglasses if your looking for something to last a season.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm heading to the country club for a family dinner.
Outfit:
White tank dress
Brown knee high gladiator sandals
Rolex/MBMB gold long necklace/Shara Work

I love Hilary's outfit here http://www.denimblog.com/page/2/


----------



## kmd1_123

coach: cute outfit, and I like Hil's as well

Going for a bike ride with my dad and little sis, outfit:
oversized red tee
heathered grey leggings
vans slip on shoes
aviators


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ thanks, I'll go check out UO right now 

Coach, IDK why Hilary has a Birkin >_> IMO celebs like her & Kim K aren't really fit for any Hermes bag.


----------



## MACsarah

The image of a birkin being associated with a classy woman from a old money family was tarnished when Ebay came along with a striving counterfeit industry.


----------



## mcoop13

Is anyone else watching gossip girl right now? I really, really don't like Jenny. She pisses me off more and more each episode.


----------



## MACsarah

Gossip girl!

so thats why it takes forever for Purse to reply to my PM (jk!).


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I watched the new episode Sunday night on TV. ITA about Jenny.. ugh -_- except I still like her a little because of her style 

For you iPhoners, who has thought about buying the Hermes iPhone 3G case? The pink one is CUTE.


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I watched the new episode Sunday night on TV. ITA about Jenny.. ugh -_- except I still like her a little because of her style
> 
> For you iPhoners, who has thought about buying the Hermes iPhone 3G case? The pink one is CUTE.



They are really cute. Balenciaga just came out with a case for iPhones also! Check them out. I wonder if they fit the touch?


----------



## MACsarah

why iphones? gah. I wish all blackberries would be the same size and out look so balenciaga and other designers would make us a cover. 


GAH.


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;14854886 said:
			
		

> They are really cute. Balenciaga just came out with a case for iPhones also! Check them out. I wonder if they fit the touch?


 
OMG I hope it does! You have no idea how happy it would make me haha.

You and MAC's talk about Bal BB cases made me die.. I think I would buy an iPhone just to use all the cases from LV, Hermes, Bal... ;D


----------



## mcoop13

I would loveee a Bal BB case. My case is so boring.


----------



## MACsarah

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/iphone-case-and-jacket-spy-pics-575848.html

omfg. balenciaga is reading this thread.

remember our talk about the hardware on the cases? jacking my ideas..

pinkpol15h: LOL. totally. Lets hope the cases fit Ipod touches. they have to... I need a pretty case..


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ GOOD! Maybe now they will make the BB cases. 

For the thread that Mac posted, if they made that top part foldable and with like a button, the case could be converted into a BB case  then I can die a happy girl.


----------



## MACsarah

^reported the game ad. to ad: sorry, today's generation likes call of duty. not..lord of ring.

pinkpol15h: thats true, but is it big enough for a bb?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

OMG. Hermes has iPhone cases?!?! ON my way to their site now.

YES I was watching gossip girl!! Any my only responce... 
O
M
G
!!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ HAHA.

Mac, you were dead on about COD. Loooooooove any violent game, pew pew.

Bal has some pretty cute accessories! Love their bracelets and that rectangle print?! silk scarf.


----------



## kmd1_123

I haven't seen the last season of GG, too much school!
I love Blair though, she's my favourite for her wardrobe fashion. I wish I had her closet!


----------



## alyssa18

Today I'm going shopping in a few local boutiques and then I'm going to TGI's for lunch.
Outfit:
white long sleeve polo ralph lauren shirt
jean hollister shorts
chanel earrings
kate spade bangle
white lacoste shoes


----------



## mcoop13

Sounds like fun alyssa.. I need to go shopping.. Going to two more classes then lunch and running errands with my best friend.. Possibly stopping at the mall even though it has the worstt stores.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I was in net-a-porter in math class and they have a Phllip Lim bb case!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

Thanks for the support ladies  She really pissed me off yesterday but I'm over it. I'm coming to realize that miserable people are the ones who do nothing but complain about what others have. 

Its a much cooler day today, less humidity. I'm getting ready to leave and spend the day with my dad. We don't know what we're gonna do yet, I just told him that I wanted to spend time with him.

Outfit 
Grey Drape Front Tunic Vest 
Black Kain Label Tank
Black COH Skinny Jeans 
Black Platform Sandals 
Hoop Earrings/Dannijo Necklace/Leather Cuff/Knuckle Ring


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> I was in net-a-porter in math class and they have a Phllip Lim bb case!



-getting out credit card as we speak-




1 minute later:
oh. its a holder case. nvm! i don't want one of those. I want a protective case! you know like this one.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1U92jy5KQ...7aD1piy9HY/s320/61JCWEoP9eL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Imagine if Balenciaga made one. The back would be sick.


----------



## alyssa18

Can someone post a link to the hermes iphone case I cannot seem to find them on the site.


----------



## MACsarah

http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...yId=94759&storeId=10202&ddkey=CategoryDisplay


----------



## alyssa18

macsarah said:


> http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...yid=94759&storeid=10202&ddkey=categorydisplay


 thanks!:d


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, I've always wanted those sparkly studded ones but I'm not sure if they are cute or tacky..


----------



## MACsarah

I bougth one, and my ears! ouch, they hurt. also, if you put your phone in your back pocket, some of the sharper things will almost cut your skin.


yeah, i'll stick to my gel cases until Balenciaga makes one.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really don't like the hermes iPhone case...


----------



## pinkpol15h

I think I'm just gonna get one with a small design back design, not the whole case first 

Purse why not :o the pink one is lovely


----------



## coachâ¥

Pink I just checked on the Bal forum and they think the touch will fit in it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PurseXaXholic said:


> I really don't like the hermes iPhone case...



Agreed.


----------



## kmd1_123

Hey Girlies,
I'm curious, when you all end school?
I finish super late, somewhere around June 20..


----------



## coachâ¥

kmd1_123 said:


> Hey Girlies,
> I'm curious, when you all end school?
> I finish super late, somewhere around June 20..



June 5th.


----------



## MACsarah

Hanging out with friends for the night since half of us are leaving for SB tomorrow (but I have to stay since my plane doesn't leave until Sunday >.<) Don't you hate it when your parents don't let you go the same place for a holiday that your friends are going to? My brother gets to go to places that everyone knows aren't safe, but I can't even go to an island where there aren't a lot of crimes? Favoritism, I swear.


wearing:
J crew long boyfriend blazer
Striped cropped top 
J brand pencil leg 12"
Black Structured ballet flats
White first;white Chanel j12 w/bunch of braided bracelets and other sorts


I also get out around early June.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I get out June 10th. I can't effing wait.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

June 10th, then I get to have the best summer ever(:
So freaking excited.

I just headed down to Pismo Beach and shopped, then tanned and biked on super cute beach cruisers...so fun! The resort we're at is so nice...I'm obsessed! (: My friend says hi, btw.


----------



## kmd1_123

omgxitsxemmerz: I'm super jealous of your weather right now, yesterday it rained her. Its raining today and tomorrow! I need to make my way back to Cali soon! 

I got asked to work over the summer, its a great job, but the hours are ridiculous. My contract says I have to work mon-fri from 8:30 - 4:30, from June 28-Sep 3. My parents don't care either way, i just have more money if I do work. Do you guys thing I should take it?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Wow! Long days, huh! If it pays well, and you like the job, go for it! (:


----------



## mcoop13

If you like the job then definitely do it! Think of how much money you'll have to spend on new clothes lol


----------



## MACsarah

If it makes you happy  haha. At first I read it as "I got asked to work out". lol. Imagine that. Getting paid to go to the gym for a few hours a day. Ca-chinnggg.


----------



## kmd1_123

Yea, the hours are insane! Its as a a camp councilor for 10-13 year old kids.
That would mean like nooo social life at all, but like $5000 at the end :S
Haha, Mac! i wish I got paid to work out, that would be the most amazing job ever!


----------



## MACsarah

going to lunch, then disney land! Can't wait!

wearing:
Abercrombie flowy babydoll tank in navy blue
white bandeu bikini 
J brand cuffed shorts
Blue converses (thinking of switching to flip flops. not sure)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Have fun at Disneyland  

My last day is sometime in May, I can't wait. 

Its been raining off and on all day but I'm not complaining. It brought the temperature down some and now there is a nice breeze out. I'm getting ready to head out to lunch and then I have an appointment. 

Outfit 
Black Raquel Allegra shredded off the shoulder tee 
COH Ankle Jeans
Black woven slingback platforms 
Hoop Earrings/"A" Initial necklace/Stacked Bracelets/Index Ring


----------



## MACsarah

Thanks ll08  haha. I hate it when it rains off and on. I never know what to wear on those days! Cute outfit 

Whos watching the new real world/road rules challange? its suppose to be fresh meat. I'm so down. I love these shows.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- friend and I sorta watched last night...ehh. never liked those shows. 

But yesterday...I got a TAN! Finally! I'm not pale anymore! (: And I went shopping downtown SLO for an hour, picked up a dress at a cute little boutique. (: Sad that todays my last day! ):


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

kmd - that's like the hours of a full-time job! I could never work that in the summer, but then again I'm lazy and completely unmotivated with zero direction in my life hahaha. If you like the job, go for it! The extra cash would be nice, and it sounds like a fun job. 

I'm so tired! The first week back from break is always awful. I did more work today than I have in months. So happy tomorrow is Friday. Can't wait for the weekend :]

Outfit:
Light tan Silence & Noise short sleeved, flowy, uneven hemmed tunic.
Gray BDG skinnies.
Brown, gray, purple, and gold plaid Steve Madden bow flats. 
Gold cross/random gold rings/gold hoops and ruby stud in my cartilage.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Just got back from Pismo, and the drama has already started up again. My sister in law is going through crazy contractions/ pre-term labor, and my brother is leaving her for a job interview...so she has to stay with us and I think she's going to die, she's in so much pain. Seriously. 4'11 and carrying two heavy twin boys? She looks like a watermelon. Anyways, I'm just going with the flow, and today, my goal is to get a bit more sun before seeing all my friends tomorrow for shopping/SB recap. (: 

Outfit:
VS Black and White Polka Dot Swimsuit
Black Flip Flops
7FAM Denim Skirt
A&F Green Striped Cropped Tank

Ahh...I love lazy spring days(:


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ twins? Way cute. 

Tmr I have a business conference, no school wooo.
Outfit today, for school and starbucks:
Navy and white striped oversized tee
Grey bf cardi
Black J brand ankle zipper cig
Lamb sneakers


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm excited for them to come! (: Cute outfit btw, yay for no school!

I'm debating about Lanvin flats...should I buy them? IDK if their worth the $500...?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omg- I'm having sympathy pains for your aunt... No, just kidding. I've had the worst cramps in ages today and basically flipped out on 15 different people. Doesn't help that our school hasn't turned on the air conditioning yet. My additute was horrible, and I'm sure from my constant whining I pissed off about 30 people (not including the ones I flipped out at....) Oh well.


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I'm debating about Lanvin flats...should I buy them? IDK if their worth the $500...?





My view is completely biased since i live in mine.. so..uh...yeah, they are worth it. Although if your size is really popular/unpopular, I think you can get them cheaper during sales..


----------



## mcoop13

Ugh I reallllly need to go shopping. Ever have that feeling that your closet is full of clothes but you've got NOTHING to wear?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Every day of my life haha. But I seriously haven't been shopping in so long! I'm craving it desperately!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I wear an 8/8.5 so I assume thats a pretty popular size. I'm really looking into getting a pair...ideas on colors?,


----------



## kmd1_123

CuTe_ClAsSy: I'll let you know if I decide for it! I work the same hours over spring break, and man was it exhausting. I would come home and just want to sleep!
However I did volunteer almost everyday during the last two summers, but being employed instead of volunteering makes it seem a bit more unappealing LOL even though i'm getting paid 

omgxitsxemmerz: I would say a neutral colour like black, grey etc, b/c if your paying that much for a pair of flats, you should get your moneys worth by wearing them as often as you can!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Shoot. You just reminded me, I still have to finish my volenteer hours for the year. Out of school is the worst.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

kmd- I like the gray color! I hope I find some on sale... I need to save for Hawaii!

Speaking of summer jobs, I think I'm just doing swim lessons in my backyard pool again. It pays well!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to my grandma's, and we are doing some fun things tomorrow since I'm off school.
Outfit:
TR skinnys
white v-neck
green Chanel flipflops
Keepall 55/Sahara Work/Rolex/T&Co necklace/Chanel earrings


----------



## alyssa18

Hey guys I'm in nyc. I got the most beautiful Hermes scarf and I'm in love with it it is gorg!!!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Going shopping with the best friend...I need new shirts! AGH.

Outfit:
A&F Plaid Flannel
7FAM Roxanne Skinny Jeans
Brown Leather Gladiator Sandals
Juicy Couture Leather Purse
Gold Bangles

(:


----------



## MACsarah

^cute outfit! 



alyssa18 said:


> Hey guys I'm in nyc. I got the most beautiful Hermes scarf and I'm in love with it it is gorg!!!



 fun fun. Will we be seeing a reveal when you get back?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I hope so! I LOVE hermes scarves.... 

I had school today--- BLAH. Outfit: 
Grey Off the Shoulder BCBG short-sleved sweater type thing. 
dark blue skinny jeggings
gold/purple jewelry 
jean-colored havianas.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> ^cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> fun fun. Will we be seeing a reveal when you get back?


 Yup it will be coming ASAP when I get home tommorow....


----------



## MACsarah

Can't wait! hope you had a fantastic time in NYC


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Can't wait! hope you had a fantastic time in NYC


 Yeah it has been really fun. This is the first trip to nyc I've been on that is not all shopping, Though we went in a few imp stores (how cld i resist not going to a few). We've been doing a lot of sightseeing and walking a ton. I walked 14 miles yest. just around the city.


----------



## MACsarah

14 miles?! girl, I hope you weren't wearing 6 inch heels!


----------



## MACsarah

going to a charity fundraiser hosted by my Mother's college friend. 
wearing:
one shoulder preen dress
Black opaque tights
Black Christian Louboutin Altadama
White j12;Red Treesje metro clutch


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> 14 miles?! girl, I hope you weren't wearing 6 inch heels!


 No...thanks god. I was wearing some white slip on lacoste shoes. Even then I still got a really bad blister. Manhattan is HUGE if you walk instead of take a cab...but you do see more.


----------



## MACsarah

My mom asked me about my homework assignments for the spring break, and I told her I haven't started one of them yet, and she gave me the "..>.<" face, so here I am at home by myself while everyone else is partying, and I have to finish 3 projects. FML

Someone please log on so I can talk to someone! No one is even on IM


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls, I was at a business conference today and then I met my mom dowtown (aka my second home) to do some shopping. I didn't buy anything except macaroons and I got those playtime with your Hermes carre cards. 

Alyssa- omg reveal hopefully!
Mac- lol story of my life! 

Woohoo tgif! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> My mom asked me about my homework assignments for the spring break, and I told her I haven't started one of them yet, and she gave me the "..>.<" face, so here I am at home by myself while everyone else is partying, and I have to finish 3 projects. FML
> 
> Someone please log on so I can talk to someone! No one is even on IM


 That is awful. I have some mathto do I've been putting off. I also have to memorize a bunch of lines for my play. The worst part of spring break is cramming the weekend before back to school...


----------



## MACsarah

You have spring break in April?! Most boarding schools I know have spring break after March 10th. You know, right after they send out applications so people won't bomboard their offices with "WHY WHY WHY?!!"..


----------



## coachâ¥

Holaa! How is everyone tonight? I'm extremely bored, and my mom won't let me leave the house!


----------



## MACsarah

Coach! you're online! haha. 

have you seen the video Spectacular by Kiely williams? Seriously question if thats the same person who was in the cheetah girls..


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: I just got into Queen's Commerce today, so i think I am going to university next year  I'm still waiting for Schulich though!


----------



## coachâ¥

Yes I am MAC!

I really need to break out my Lanvins again. I haven't worn them in forever it seems.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm so distracted, I just joined 10 facebook groups with funny names on them ^.^

so coach, why can't you leave the house? where you bad?

Shoes..I can never wear all of them. I just bought my altadama (well, I haven't worn them yet..), and tonight was my night to premier them. They only made it out from House-->Limo & Limo-->house.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Kmd- omg Queens is great! A lot of my friends are planning to go there. Question: did they consider your gr11 marks a lot? My marks this year are disgusting.

Omg I forgot to tell you girls about the heavenly day I had- I finally saw Charlottle Olympia, Alaia, Barbara Bui and Repetto shoes IRL, in addition to Balmain, Galliano, Rachel Roy, Halston, OC.. The list goes on and on. Too bad nothing was within my budget LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I'm so distracted, I just joined 10 facebook groups with funny names on them ^.^
> 
> so coach, why can't you leave the house? where you bad?
> 
> Shoes..I can never wear all of them. I just bought my altadama (well, I haven't worn them yet..), and tonight was my night to premier them. They only made it out from House-->Limo & Limo-->house.



No I wasn't bad! My mom said I just need to stay at home tonight if i want to do something tomorrow. I haven't worn my Damas yet and I got them before Christmas. Sorry you didn't get to wear yours. Don't you hate getting dressed up and then having no where to go?


----------



## MACsarah

pfft. You liar! You totally did something and not telling me. Spill it, now! haha. The flats? I've worn mine a lot! haha. I wear to much black and white, really. They aren't as pretty to me as the big kiss flats, which I'm still trying to find in size 35.5.

pinkpol15h: sounds so much fun! I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but where did you go? Did they have a grand opening of a new boutique in town? -insert pervy icon-


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> pfft. You liar! You totally did something and not telling me. Spill it, now! haha. The flats? I've worn mine a lot! haha. I wear to much black and white, really. They aren't as pretty to me as the big kiss flats, which I'm still trying to find in size 35.5.
> 
> pinkpol15h: sounds so much fun! I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but where did you go? Did they have a grand opening of a new boutique in town? -insert pervy icon-



I really didn't do anything! Yep the flats. I wear tons of black and white and I just haven't worn them yet.

OMG. I think I'm into swimmers nowww!


----------



## MACsarah

mmmhmmmmmmm coach. Remember to break them in first. My arch is terrible, so the first hours my foot was balling 

A swimmer? I'll need a picture, or a story of why hes cute. haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> mmmhmmmmmmm coach. Remember to break them in first. My arch is terrible, so the first hours my foot was balling
> 
> A swimmer? I'll need a picture, or a story of why hes cute. haha.



I don't know who he is! I was doing some hardcore creeping on FB, and he popped!


----------



## MACsarah

ohhh coach..


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ohhh coach..



Hehe.


----------



## kmd1_123

Coach: Show us a picture of this swimmer!

pinkpol15h: Thank you! My grade 11 marks weren't that great. I took physics and chem last year, and found out I really wasn't good at them at all.  I wouldn't worry about them,  TBH


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Coming from a swimmer...our boys are FIIINE, arent they? (: I love me some swimmers...along with football players and, yes, wrestlers. Is it a crime I have a crush on a WWE wrestler? Its my brothers faults for having the show on...(:

And my shopping trip was boringg. Hollister destroyed light wash shorts and A&F's attempt at a Wildfox Couture tank...
I did see Date Night and pig out...quite fun(:


----------



## coachâ¥

I love these:
http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category1_10051_10901_46451_-1_23598

http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10901_621841_-1_12265_12203

http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10901_614336_-1_12265_12203

http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10901_634512_-1_12841_12203

I'm watching Extreme Dr. 90210 and it is...a little intense.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> You have spring break in April?! Most boarding schools I know have spring break after March 10th. You know, right after they send out applications so people won't bomboard their offices with "WHY WHY WHY?!!"..


 I am not actually on break my parents just took me out so I cld go to nyc. So it is like apring break for me.


----------



## kmd1_123

Coach: nvm, i just realized that would be really creepy... 
I love the bathing suit and the blue/denim shirt dress you posted. I might have to make a stop at A&F this weekend!

Alyssa18: Thats really nice of your parents, mine would never in the middle of school! Can wait to see your reveals


----------



## alyssa18

kmd1_123 said:


> Coach: nvm, i just realized that would be really creepy...
> I love the bathing suit and the blue/denim shirt dress you posted. I might have to make a stop at A&F this weekend!
> 
> Alyssa18: Thats really nice of your parents, mine would never in the middle of school! Can wait to see your reveals


 Yeah family trips are really imp to them. I do have a ton of work though. Yeah I'll be revealing today.


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18 said:


> I am not actually on break my parents just took me out so I cld go to nyc. So it is like apring break for me.



WOW! can they adopt me? haha. 


I woke up extra early to run, and I turn on the tv to  GMA, having gilt SS on their program. I look at the time, and i start running, and come back 30 minutes in, (yes I was hurrying to get online) and now i'm shopping some AG jeans.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Ugh, you woke up EARLY for a Sat. morning! Although I just woke up...
What to do? 
Oh. I have 4 magazine/catalogs to read. Should go do that. (:


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac- its called the Room, third floor in a Bay downtown. Usually the Bay is a boring granny department but omg the Room made me so happy LOL
Kmd- pheww good. I took chem and ap physics this year and am not achieving great marks. That makes me feel better haha. 

I'm in SAT class right now and have to run some errands with my mom later and then go to the dentist. No shopping today!
So sickkk, not in a mood to think about my outdit:
Pink and navy  RL blue label polo
Black TR zip up hoodie
Mded wash 7fams
Black Minnetonka beaded moccasins


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Ummm I'm taking a SAT class this summer. Fab right? Too bad I really need to bring my score up like 600 points. LOL In my defence the day I took the PSAT I was in a VERY distracting situation.................  

I woke up, hit the gym, now I'm back home. 
I'm going shopping in a bit with my mom. 
Outfit: 
Dark wash boot cut joe jeans 
big, grey, silence and noise pocket T 
Jean colored Havianas.. Been living in these
Vintage Speedy 30 
Michael Kors Sunglasses (basically the only ones I've ever found to fit my face perfectly)
Gold bangles/bracelets 
gold rings
gold necklace 
... I reallly need a gold watch.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

PPolish-AGH. I need to start taking practice SAT/ACT classes next year...totally dreading it. :/

And cute outfit Purse! I need a gold watch too...maybe I'll 'borrow' my mom's Cartier. (:


----------



## MACsarah

SAT? Already? I just took my SSAT a few months ago! lol. I have a long way to go to the SAT. My brother took it, said it was easy, and scored high. 

PurseXaXholic: you can always hope I die  

I have to go to a book store now since I sorta lost the book I was suppose to read over spring break for Lit class. opps?
wearing:
Black blazer
Loose TbyAW tank top with pocket in white
7famk bell bottom in Vintage cali
strapped platform nude wedges
sahara pt;White chanel j12;other mixtures of bracelets;


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz- What grade are you in?? 

I'm a sophmore and already freaking out about colleges.... Although, if you knew me you'd know I freak out about everything.

Mac- I pray about that EVERYDAY.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Purse- I'm a Freshman...my counsaler is already telling me if I want to get into UCLA, I need to take all these courses and SSAT's and I need to take as many AP classes as possible and 4 years of languages and blahblahblah. I'm so scared. GAH.


----------



## MACsarah

UCLA? another thing we have that makes up total opposites. USC, baby!!!! jk. I don't know which one I prefer 

PurseXaXholic: 







http://www.youtube.com/user/ItsKingsleyBitch#p/movie_player/u-all/0/CbTf0aW3vSI
best channel everr.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- We are complete opposites...ahahaha. I'm UCLA and Texas all the way(: Although I wouldn't mind getting into USC...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PURSE freaks out about EVERYTHING. She's not kidding. Particularly college. And I have to hear about it all...everyday. But I love you :]

I slept in today and now I'm just bumming around until later tonight, I'm going out with a friend. Not sure what we are doing yet.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> omgxitsxemmerz- What grade are you in??
> 
> I'm a sophmore and already freaking out about colleges.... Although, if you knew me you'd know I freak out about everything.
> 
> Mac- I pray about that EVERYDAY.


 Me too!!! I'm a spoh and I'm flipping out about it already. I want to go to nyu i think. By USC I'm assuming you mean south claifornia not south carolina???


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I think I wanna go to NYU too!


----------



## MACsarah

USC=University of southern California  hahaha. Californians have a severe intense rivalry between UCLA and USC. I swear, if you find a guy with a monster truck, saying that he likes USC, and you say you like UCLA, he might drive over you with his truck. Californians are troubled.


What does everyone want to major in? Ugh. I just tested out new skin products on my hand, and its itching madly.. >.<

C_C: I would think purse freaked out about boys more then college. haha. jk. ish.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^I think I wanna go to NYU too!


 I LOVE it I toured it while I was in nyc. It was so pretty!!! What grade are you in?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Alyssa- Yes, University of Southern California. (: I'd really prefer staying in California, but I wouldn't mind going to collage in Texas, Georgia or New York. (:


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> USC=University of southern California  hahaha. Californians have a severe intense rivalry between UCLA and USC. I swear, if you find a guy with a monster truck, saying that he likes USC, and you say you like UCLA, he might drive over you with his truck. Californians are troubled.
> 
> 
> What does everyone want to major in? Ugh. I just tested out new skin products on my hand, and its itching madly.. >.<
> 
> C_C: I would think purse freaked out about boys more then college. haha. jk. ish.


 
Yeah...Californians are troubled. For the Northern part, don't wear a Cal shirt in Stanford territory or vice versa. It would be bad. Really...really bad.

And I want to major in Sports Medication, Journalism/English Major, or Business. 

I have a little dream to own a cutesy boutique. (: 

I'd do acting on the side and such.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Alyssa- Yes, University of Southern California. (: I'd really prefer staying in California, but I wouldn't mind going to collage in Texas, Georgia or New York. (:


 Yeah I def want to stay in new york. If I don't get into nyu then I'll go to columbia or cornell.


----------



## MACsarah

I die at the thought of seeing that. Don't forget berkley VS standford. LOL. Its like world war 3 here.. 

I'm thinking of History, political science, or Economics. Not sure. They are all very popular, so I'll probably have to switch it up.

alyssa18: Cornell is your safety school from NYU?!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I'm trying to pick a non-popular major, because my friend did some weird 'Food Science' major and got into basically every school she applyed to...

OH! Is anyone here from Georgia? I wanna know what you think of University of Georgia. (:


----------



## alyssa18

I want to be a lawyer so I will probably major in literature or pre law or gov't.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Alyssa - I'm a sophomore. 

MAC - I think it's a tie with Purse when it comes to boys and college, maybe boys a little more...and haha, yeah I think it should be the other way around on the NYU and Cornell thing. And I want to major in English Lit/Creative Writing/Journalism.


----------



## coachâ¥

I want to major in Law, but as for a college yet...well I'm still thinking about that.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LOL, everyone wants to major in Law! I'm really looking into a business major, although I don't know much about it...AP Econ should be fun. :/ 

CC- English Major, YEAH! I'd love to major in journalism too...I write way too much. (:


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Alyssa - I'm a sophomore.
> 
> MAC - I think it's a tie with Purse when it comes to boys and college, maybe boys a little more...and haha, yeah I think it should be the other way around on the NYU and Cornell thing. And I want to major in English Lit/Creative Writing/Journalism.


 Yeah I really want to tour Cornell. But NYU was stunning. I'm always going on collegeboard.com to check out all different colleges...I feel like such a nerd but I'm glad I'm not the only soph who is thinking about these things.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy: LOL. I knew it! haha. yeah, I would list Cornell over NYU anyday, and any major. I'm not surprised you want to major in Lit or journalism! Feel free to write a novel about my life 

omgxitsxemmerz: LOL. how smooth. But I think some of those majors are unpopular for a reason. 

alyssa18: Nice. I heard that majoring in Pre-law isn't good for law school. I think I saw a article listing the top majors that get into law schools where people who majored in stuff other then that. Not sure about that though. Maybe it was for med-school. Ps, don't feel like a nerd! haha. I'm always on collegeconfidential. Partly because I like to spy on my brother to see what he writes, and look at the boarding school forum there.


----------



## alyssa18

Ready for the reveal...


----------



## MACsarah

I'm here. I'm here!

edit:
imagine that in caps. tPF wouldn't let me put it in caps >.<


I'M HERE!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> CuTe_ClAsSy: LOL. I knew it! haha. yeah, I would list Cornell over NYU anyday, and any major. I'm not surprised you want to major in Lit or journalism! Feel free to write a novel about my life
> 
> omgxitsxemmerz: LOL. how smooth. But I think some of those majors are unpopular for a reason.
> 
> alyssa18: Nice. I heard that majoring in Pre-law isn't good for law school. I think I saw a article listing the top majors that get into law schools where people who majored in stuff other then that. Not sure about that though. Maybe it was for med-school. Ps, don't feel like a nerd! haha. I'm always on collegeconfidential. Partly because I like to spy on my brother to see what he writes, and look at the boarding school forum there.


 Yeah that is what I've heard so that is why I'll probably major in gov't or literature.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC & Alyssa - I absolutely despised Cornell when I visited it with my brother! He was thinking about going there, and we went and looked at it. I hated it. Absolutely hated it. It was so big and obnoxious and pretentious and all the people were equally obnoxious and pretentious.


----------



## alyssa18

Srry for the bad pics I took them with my cell. They just do not do it justice. I just had to show you guys...
http://i42.tinypic.com/ncmlvd.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/24dfn9e.jpg


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

WOOO! Hermes scarf? SHOW SHOW SHOW! (:

And MAC- yes, quite smooth. (: I'm going on collageboard right NOW (well, after the reveal)


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy: Was it the size that bothered you? I love Cornell's campus. Yale's is a hole different story. UGH.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> MAC & Alyssa - I absolutely despised Cornell when I visited it with my brother! He was thinking about going there, and we went and looked at it. I hated it. Absolutely hated it.


 Really why? Syracuse is also another option.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alyssa- GORGEOUS! I love it! Where did you pick it up?


----------



## coachâ¥

Pretty Scarf!

I'm going to have a picnic in the park with my friends and my doggy.
Outfit:
White pocket tank
dark washed denim shorts
knee high gladiators
Speedy/Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Diamond earrings/coach ring


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> alyssa- GORGEOUS! I love it! Where did you pick it up?


 Thanks! I got it at la boutique resale. They had so many stunning ones but this was my favorite.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mac & Alyssa - It was just so big and obnoxious and pretentious and all the people were equally obnoxious and pretentious. Like seriously the administrators we talked to were all like "we're so fabulous, we win at life, we're so exclusive, our campus is the best, everyone else sucks", and the students who did the tour were the same way. I mean I know they are supposed to talk up the school and make people want to come there, but it was just awful. It just gave me a bad vibe, and I didn't think it was near as nice as they made it sound. And the dorms were so far away from the rest of campus which really bothered me. I would not want to travel that far every morning! You can't even walk from one end of campus to the other.


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18: pretty colors! congratulations! Do you happen to know what season/year its from?


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Mac & Alyssa - It was just so big and obnoxious and pretentious and all the people were equally obnoxious and pretentious. Like seriously the administrators we talked to were all like "we're so fabulous, we win at life, we're so exclusive, our campus is the best, everyone else sucks", and the students who did the tour were the same way. I mean I know they are supposed to talk up the school and make people want to come there, but it was just awful. It just gave me a bad vibe, and I didn't think it was near as nice as they made it sound. And the dorms were so far away from the rest of campus which really bothered me. I would not want to travel that far every morning! You can't even walk from one end of campus to the other.


 I have heard it is snobby.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alyssa- Well I LOVE it. There is this gorgeous vintage shop that sells only designer labels...maybe I can find one there! (:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Alyssa - Understatement of the year! hahaha


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> alyssa18: pretty colors! congratulations! Do you happen to know what season/year its from?


 No I posted it on the hermes forum so I'll hopefully know soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Mac & Alyssa - It was just so big and obnoxious and pretentious and all the people were equally obnoxious and pretentious. Like seriously the administrators we talked to were all like *"we're so fabulous, we win at life, we're so exclusive, our campus is the best, everyone else sucks"*, and the students who did the tour were the same way. I mean I know they are supposed to talk up the school and make people want to come there, but it was just awful. It just gave me a bad vibe, and I didn't think it was near as nice as they made it sound. And the dorms were so far away from the rest of campus which really bothered me. I would not want to travel that far every morning! You can't even walk from one end of campus to the other.




What admin did you talk to?! its freaking Cornell, you'd think with that attitude it would be Harvard talking. Ha, Cornell was my brother's safety school. How lame. Its not even that great. If it was as exclusive as it was, why is the acceptance not lower? Seems like they need to get off their high horse and look at their stats.


tbf you guys, most ivy league schools are incredibly snobby. haha. I tried to ask for directions from someone who looked like they attended yale, and they just answered in this condescending tone. UGH.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> alyssa- Well I LOVE it. There is this gorgeous vintage shop that sells only designer labels...maybe I can find one there! (:


 Yeah at all of the designer consignment stores I went too they had hermes. Some stores were nobby and wldn't let me see the scarves but they were very nice there and I was able to get the price $30 lower.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I don't want to be Ivy League material, I prefer the UC schools. (: My cousin just finished Princeton and now is going to Harvard Law, and he's defiently becoming more snobby and uptight...ugh. 

And this sounds stupid but, Colombia and Vanderbilt are Ivy League, right? (:


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alyssa18 said:


> Yeah at all of the designer consignment stores I went too they had hermes. Some stores were nobby and wldn't let me see the scarves but they were very nice there and I was able to get the price $30 lower.


 
Now I want to go see!! Ugh. I wish I could drive...


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: Columbia is Ivy, Vanderbilt is not.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> What admin did you talk to?! its freaking Cornell, you'd think with that attitude it would be Harvard talking. Ha, Cornell was my brother's safety school. How lame. Its not even that great. If it was as exclusive as it was, why is the acceptance not lower? Seems like they need to get off their high horse and look at their stats.
> 
> 
> tbf you guys, most ivy league schools are incredibly snobby. haha. I tried to ask for directions from someone who looked like they attended yale, and they just answered in this condescending tone. UGH.



Yes, most ivy schools are snobby. We looked at Princeton too. That was bad. When we looked at MIT (which is a better school than the ivys for what my brother wanted to do, science nerd) they were so much nicer.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> What admin did you talk to?! its freaking Cornell, you'd think with that attitude it would be Harvard talking. Ha, Cornell was my brother's safety school. How lame. Its not even that great. If it was as exclusive as it was, why is the acceptance not lower? Seems like they need to get off their high horse and look at their stats.
> 
> 
> tbf you guys, most ivy league schools are incredibly snobby. haha. I tried to ask for directions from someone who looked like they attended yale, and they just answered in this condescending tone. UGH.


 Yeah I agree. I'm going to work my butt off in undergrad so I'll hopefully be able to get into an ivy league law school.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ Okay. (: Thanks for clearing that up. 
I like Vanderbilt too, it seems really nice. 

What are all y'all's DREAM schools? Like if you could get accepted to one school, which would it be?


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, most ivy schools are snobby. We looked at Princeton too. That was bad. When we looked at MIT (which is a better school than the ivys for what my brother wanted to do, science nerd) they were so much nicer.



I HEART MIT! Is your brother going there next year? he is so lucky! I love the entire school!  Yeah, MIT does not get enough recognition for what it is! Its very humble 



alyssa18 said:


> Yeah I agree. I'm going to work my butt off in undergrad so I'll hopefully be able to get into an ivy league law school.



Good luck, girlie! This is probably controversial, but what school you go to matters for lawyers.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^ Okay. (: Thanks for clearing that up.
> I like Vanderbilt too, it seems really nice.
> 
> What are all y'all's DREAM schools? Like if you could get accepted to one school, which would it be?


 Probs nyu for undergrad and harvard for law.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm definitely the minority when it comes to college amongst my friends and my school. My stupid private school is all like woo Ivy League! Personally, I would be quite fine going to WVU and burning couches haha. I don't think college should be all about prestige and academics, but about experience.

MAC - No my brother goes to Carnegie Mellon. He's a sophomore. He decided he would rather stay closer to home, and that MIT was too nerdy for him haha, and I agree, it was like a nerdfest up there, they just studied, studied, studied, not a lot of fun being had.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm definitely the minority when it comes to college amongst my friends and my school. My stupid private school is all like woo Ivy League! Personally, I would be quite fine going to WVU and burning couches haha. I don't think college should be all about prestige and academics, but about experience.



ITA. LOL. My current school has the same mentality. Most of us have legacy in almost all ivies, and anything below it is severely looked down upon. I don't really care if its classified as ivy, or tier 3000, as long as I like the school, and feel comfy in going there, I'll be fine.

CuTe_ClAsSy: haha. I was thinking he was a senior with the recent college visits and all. Thats cool though. The heart is always at home (i think thats what the saying is, right?). LOL. nerdfest. I love nerds though! they are so cute. I guess i have to get used to 'studying' 24/7 because next year, all my peers will be serious nerds.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I've decided I want the collage to fit to me, not for me to fit into the collage. I went to UCLA's campus, and its gorgeous! (: 
I used to want to go to UCSB...but thats a major party school...haha. I don't need ANYMORE distractions.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> LOL. My current school has the same mentality. Most of us have legacy in almost all ivies, and anything below it is severely looked down upon. I don't really care if its classified as ivy, or tier 3000, as long as I like the school, and feel comfy in going there, I'll be fine.


 
^^ And that sounds like my school. I remember my friend's older sister was talking to us about how her family threatened to disown her if she didn't get into an Ivy League. :/

Oh. And Community Collage? Only for the truly desperate in my area. They usually have to pull a Serena van der Woodson if that does happen to them.


----------



## alyssa18

I really want to go to a college with sororities.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC - haha yeah the college visits were a few years ago, and I got dragged along. It was actually interesting though. Gives me a better idea now of what types of schools to look at. 

Omgxitsxemmerz - um, yeah. College parties. Um, yeah. Big distractions ahead for me...


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18 said:


> I really want to go to a college with sororities.



Living with 50~ other girls in one big house during college with all those hairspray and hormones mixtures? That would be a no for me. What sorority are you looking at?

CuTe_ClAsSy: Thats nice! So, is there any colleges that you do like? I've gone on college tours since like, I was 6! but this year, my brother was a senior, and I was applying to Boarding schools, and at some points, we would be on the same plane to the same state to visit some schools. It was awkward to find your brother on the same flight as you. :\


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Living with 50~ other girls in one big house during college with all those hairspray and hormones mixtures? That would be a no for me. What sorority are you looking at?


 I"m not exactly sure.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

CC- WHOOO! Collage! BEER! No thanks...hahah. UCLA will have plenty of other distractions...like those hot football players! Yum(: heheh.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> CC- WHOOO! Collage! BEER! No thanks...hahah. UCLA will have plenty of other distractions...like those hot football players! Yum(: heheh.


 Yeah guys will be the major distraction.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC - Haha, I thought Vanderbilt was really nice. Unfortunately my brother is an Engineering major and I'll be an English major so the types of schools we were looking at were completely different from the types of schools I'll apply to. I really want to go to NYU or Columbia. I love New York and they both have good English programs. And I'm looking into Dartmouth and Georgetown. Although those are all pretty highly ranked schools and my status as lazy and slacking isn't really gonna mesh well there haha.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really enjoy you guys talking about me. Thanks.

As for college, I'm looking at non-ivies but are still very good schools and hard to get into.  Currently my top two are lehigh and villanova. I want a college feel, and I don't want a huge campus. Penn state is my saftey.
I haven't done many college visits but I didn't like Columbia. At all.
Oh and I want to major in buisness/finance/accounting. 

Alyssa-- did you like the flags on your scarf? I prefer them not to have actual things on them, but yours is cute . Sorry about the snobby stores you encountered, IMHO there's nothing like purchasing in the original store.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> MAC - Haha, I thought Vanderbilt was really nice. Unfortunately my brother is an Engineering major and I'll be an English major so the types of schools we were looking at were completely different from the types of schools I'll apply to. I really want to go to NYU or Columbia. I love New York and they both have good English programs. And I'm looking into Dartmouth and Georgetown. Although those are all pretty highly ranked schools and my status as lazy and slacking isn't really gonna mesh well there haha.


 Yeah I love nyc so much so nyu or columbia wld be awesome. 
I'm just wondering what your guys gpas are. I can totally understand if you dont want to share if you think it is too personal.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My school doesn't calculate GPA or rank our classes or anything so I have no idea! Sorry!


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> I really enjoy you guys talking about me. Thanks.
> 
> As for college, I'm looking at non-ivies but are still very good schools and hard to get into. Currently my top two are lehigh and villanova. I want a college feel, and I don't want a huge campus. Penn state is my saftey.
> I haven't done many college visits but I didn't like Columbia. At all.
> Oh and I want to major in buisness/finance/accounting.
> 
> Alyssa-- did you like the flags on your scarf? I prefer them not to have actual things on them, but yours is cute . Sorry about the snobby stores you encountered, IMHO there's nothing like purchasing in the original store.


 Yeah I loved the falgs they are of all the provinces in France. Yeah I went to hermes too and I didnt really like any of their current designs.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ My school doesn't calculate GPA or rank our classes or anything so I have no idea! Sorry!


 I just mean grades in general. It is always interesting to talk to other people about grades.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

We don't do class rank because it really doesn't do the students at our school justice. Someone with a 4.0 might end up #50/300 you know? Lol. 
But my gpa for last semester was.... 3.89? I think.

Oh and I do want to belong to a sorority. 
Either delta zeta (mom)
or delta delta delta (grandma and great-grandma)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Yeah I loved the falgs they are of all the provinces in France. Yeah I went to hermes too and I didnt really like any of their current designs.



Cool, I've always wanted to go to France, Noe that I know they're the provinces in France I'd be more interest in it. Lol


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy: haha. I have never visited vanderbilt so after you and emmerz mentioned it, I really wanna go! LOL. A lit major in MIT would be really wrong and a strong fail. I heard Purse didn't like Columbia though. I'm guessing no visiting there for you two? haha. I really disliked both dartmouth and georgetown. To many people, and the location of things left a bad taste in my mouth. Also, the students there made me feel so inferior.. :\

PurseXaXholic: love ya 

I just bought some girl scouts cookies. Yum yum.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> We don't do class rank because it really doesn't do the students at our school justice. Someone with a 4.0 might end up #50/300 you know? Lol.
> But my gpa for last semester was.... 3.89? I think.
> 
> Oh and I do want to belong to a sorority.
> Either delta zeta (mom)
> or delta delta delta (grandma and great-grandma)


 Yeah delta zeta is a good one.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

My dad was in a Frat, but I know nothing about sororities, except my cousin's in one at Hartwick...and she loves it.
I dunno though. 
ARGH. Collage is stressful.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> Cool, I've always wanted to go to France, Noe that I know they're the provinces in France I'd be more interest in it. Lol


 Yeah me too. That is one reason i liked it so much.


----------



## MACsarah

Sorority names remind me of airlines!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Sorority names remind me of airlines!


 haha


----------



## alyssa18

Don't you have to audition to be in a sorority?


----------



## MACsarah

oh good, someone posted. I thought I killed the thread!

I'm not an expert in sorority, but isn't the audition process called "rush" or w/e?


----------



## mcoop13

^It is called rush. I went through it last year. its not as fun as it sounds lol


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Don't you have to *audition* to be in a sorority?


 
LOL Haven't you watched any movies? 
Watch sydney white. hahaha, although I don't think some of them are THAT bad.


----------



## MACsarah

mcoop13 said:


> ^It is called rush. I went through it last year. its not as fun as it sounds lol



Spill it girl! Did they torture you guys? Did they make you guys do all the laundry? Stand on your toes for 2 days straight outside in the winter weather? or was it just boring?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Wake you up in the middle of the night and make you scrub the boy's dorm's bathrooms with your toothbrush?! 

Not that I'd mind being in the dorm room.... 
+ I could just steal one of their tooth brushes


----------



## coachâ¥

I saw my first PS1 bag today. It is gorgeous!

I'm going out to dinner.
Outfit:
Black racerback dress
Black tribute sandals
Jumbo
Rolex/Diamond necklace/daimond studs/Chanel cocktail ring


----------



## mcoop13

Haha!! you guys are too funny. I went through rush but I didnt pledge any sorority. Rush is when you go through all these crazy "rounds" of meeting and talking to the girls and its like a week long process. As the days go on you get "cut" from a number of sororities and the at the end you can end up with a bid to one. and then if you accept the bid you get to pledge which is when you do all the crazy stuff like what you listed (and your ideas arent too far off from what the girls who did pledge ended up doing!).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^So that means feild trips to the boys dorms? I'm in! lol


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Wake you up in the middle of the night and make you scrub the *boy's *dorm's bathrooms with your toothbrush?!
> 
> Not that I'd mind being in the dorm room....
> + I could just steal one of their tooth brushes



I would think that would be your favorite extra curricular activity! 

 mcoop13: ohh! haha that makes much more sense. I bet there was a lot of Spirit, and fake smiles from the girls going "we welcome everyone as our blood sister! we are united by the clothes we share! ".

I wouldn't be able to be in a sorority. girls scare me.


----------



## mcoop13

^yeah that's why i decided not to pledge. i like having girl friends but there is no way I could be that smiley and fake. especially since there was a group of girls in a certain sorority who told me they really wanted me to join their sorority and how much they loved me and couldn't wait for me to be a sister..and then they cut me in like one of the first rounds of cuts. its all very political and fake and I just didn't want to a part of it. plus they are are very exclusive..theres a designated spot in our student center where ONLY sorority girls sit. and if anyone else tries to sit there they get death stares. its a lot like high school. but that is at my small college, so i'm sure its very different depending where you go to school, the size of greek life, the location, etc.

on a brighter note i just bought a pair of jbrand 12in cigs for... $40!!!!! score!


----------



## kmd1_123

Mccoop: That sorority pledging thing seems so dumb IMO.
 $40 j brands? Where? 

pinkpol15h: Thats funny because thats exactly what I took last year (chem&physics) I'm going into commerce or Business administration right now. What are you thinking of going into?


----------



## mcoop13

^I got them at tjmaxx! they were marked down several times..i can't believe they were so cheap!


----------



## MACsarah

mcoop13: so jealous of your amazing find! congrats.

heading to LAX now with friends to Puerto rico! I thought we where leaving at 4PM, not AM. so bad, my friends are so pissed at me for waking them up early. opps?
wearing:
Elizabeth and james Flannel in Blue and grey
Grey V neck 
Abercrombie frayed shorts
Grey converses
Lime green City;Graphite LV keepall;White J12

So stocked to wear all my biknis. I swear, I'll be changing 5 times a day just to wear them all.


----------



## kmd1_123

Mac: have fun in Puerto Rico!
And how many bikini's did you pack? LOL


----------



## mcb100

Alyssa-thats so cool that you got a Hermes scarf. I really wanted to try an Alexander Mcqueen scarf, but every time I buy a scarf I never end up wearing it....next winter I'm hoping to wear lots of scarves.


----------



## alyssa18

mcoop13 said:


> Haha!! you guys are too funny. I went through rush but I didnt pledge any sorority. Rush is when you go through all these crazy "rounds" of meeting and talking to the girls and its like a week long process. As the days go on you get "cut" from a number of sororities and the at the end you can end up with a bid to one. and then if you accept the bid you get to pledge which is when you do all the crazy stuff like what you listed (and your ideas arent too far off from what the girls who did pledge ended up doing!).


 Is it usually when college starts or before?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I think there's a rule that you can't belong to a soroity until you're a certain year or something. I don't know. Deffinantly NOT before.... Nobody would be at school yet. Serriously, watch some movies. LOL


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^I think there's a rule that you can't belong to a soroity until you're a certain year or something. I don't know. Deffinantly NOT before.... Nobody would be at school yet. Serriously, watch some movies. LOL


 I do watch a lot of movies idk why i havent seen the ones you're talking about


----------



## PurseXaXholic

So I've decided to take some initative in deciding what colleges I like, and look at the pictures of guys from their frats. Too bad guys are too effing lazy to put up pictures at all. If I'm lucky there are 1 or 2. Maybe even some from 2003!! hahahaa\




alyssa18 said:


> I do watch a lot of movies idk why i havent seen the ones you're talking about


Please tell me you've seen legally blonde... hahahaha 

I don't know. Maybe its not movies/tv, I might just know this stuff from reading/ asking my mom....


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> So I've decided to take some initative in deciding what colleges I like, and look at the pictures of guys from their frats. Too bad guys are too effing lazy to put up pictures at all. If I'm lucky there are 1 or 2. Maybe even some from 2003!! hahahaa\
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you've seen legally blonde... hahahaha
> 
> I don't know. Maybe its not movies/tv, I might just know this stuff from reading/ asking my mom....


 Of course I have seen legally blonde...my goal is to be elle woods...haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Mine too! Well it was... back in 5th grade. lol 

What's everyone up to tonight? I think I'm going to read. I know, I'm such a party animal. lol


----------



## alyssa18

By the way purse I just wanted to tell you that I enjoy reading your blog


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Hahaha, Thanks!

I really need to write in it more, sometimes I get really motivated to write and other times I'm REALLY lazy.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I woke up early to do body pump and it kicked my butt!! 5 minutes straight of lunges? no thanks... LOL especially on a sunday morning. What's everyone up to? 

Current outfit: 
Red/white/black nike shorts
Grey T shirt


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Last day of break...meaning a day full of homework! UGH. 

Outfit:
VS Pink 'Go Green' Sweatshirt
Black Spanks

Whooohooo.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'm doing homework too... 
Physics = FML 

I just have to do the homework our teachers gave us over the weekend, but still, I do not want to write a lab report/read my stupid english book/do math practice problems. 
Not really my idea of a fun day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I have so much work to do today! That's what I get for being a slacker and putting it off. 

Last night I went out with my friend, we did basically nothing, just hung out. I slept over and then this morning on the way home my mother and I went shopping. I didn't get very much. Just a few pairs of Juicy flip flops and some tops from Anthropologie.


----------



## kmd1_123

That reminds me, I need to go shopping for summer clothes!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ Me too. 

UGH I'm trying to figure out a math project and its not working. I hate it when teachers want us to be creative.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone had a good Monday, I didn't lol. Hate school!

Outfit:
Oversized red-yellow-black plaid shirt dress
Black shorts
Black opaque tights
MBMJ Miss Marc flats
Yellow velour Daydreamer


----------



## coachâ¥

Today was horribly long and boring. I can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## alyssa18

My monday was pretty good. My schedule is so good on mondays. I have a ton of global to do and I have to work on a bunch of lines for my play...dreading.
I def need some more spring and summer tops I have like none. Macys was having a huge sale on free people so I got some stuff yesterday.


----------



## coachâ¥

I have a student council meeting tonight.
Outfit:
Dark washed destoryed J Brand straight leg jeans cuffed
White tank
Black blazer
long silver and black Chanel necklace/Rolex/Pale pink clic clac
Jumbo
Black Chanel flip flops


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ nice outfit coach!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Coach, Your outfits are always so cute and put-together!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ugh. Long and dreadful day. Haven't even looked at all the homework I must do...:/
5 am swim practice doesn't benefit anyone, EVER.


----------



## sarahlouise06

I look like an absolute tramp right now, LOL how attractive. I had to take my Louboutin's to be re-heeled today, AGAIN.

I'm watching Fashion TV, fabiosy. I think I am going to buy an LV Speedy 30 Azur, they're so cute and perfect for summer. Oh, and I bought some Gucci hysteria sunglasses earlier in pale gold. PERFECTO. I really need to stop shopping, ha. I am flying to London on Thursday, exciting (SHOPPING!!). 

When do you guys finish school for the summer?


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ps. Does anyone know where I can get a cute pair of boat shoes-come-moccasins?! I'm after a cute tan/beige pair for the summer. My mum gave me a cute pair of patent Tods slip ons but I'm after tan!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Have fun!! Sounds like you've been shopping like crazy. I'm jelous girl 

Everyone in my school, (both guys and girls), wear these sperry's 
http://www.sperrytopsider.com/store...2047*M050&productId=7-134400&catId=cat90048DM

I don't. Lol, personally when 99.9% of the school's population has them, I don't want them.


----------



## sarahlouise06

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Have fun!! Sounds like you've been shopping like crazy. I'm jelous girl
> 
> Everyone in my school, (both guys and girls), wear these sperry's
> http://www.sperrytopsider.com/store...2047*M050&productId=7-134400&catId=cat90048DM
> 
> I don't. Lol, personally when 99.9% of the school's population has them, I don't want them.



Oh, I LOVE them! No one wears them over here, so hooray. What do you think is nicer, the linen oat, or the cocoa snake?! Hmhm, I hope they ship to Europe.


----------



## MACsarah

Finally home from my ultra short trip. Is anyone going to Coachella this year?

Why do people at your school wear sperries to school? Aren't those for boats only? eww. haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MAC, did you get your hands on a pair of Dior Homme's women jeans? I am in total love with em! Unfortunately at $400-1000 a pair, I'm gonna wait for a sale


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Finally home from my ultra short trip. Is anyone going to Coachella this year?
> 
> Why do people at your school wear sperries to school? Aren't those for boats only? eww. haha.


 I don't personaly like them but I don't think they are only for boats.


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> Finally home from my ultra short trip. Is anyone going to Coachella this year?
> 
> Why do people at your school wear sperries to school? Aren't those for boats only? eww. haha.



I love them  I think it must be a European thing, deck shoes, moccasins and espadrilles are all over Europe! Very sartorialist esque imo, me likey.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> MAC, did you get your hands on a pair of Dior Homme's women jeans? I am in total love with em! Unfortunately at $400-1000 a pair, I'm gonna wait for a sale



LOL. I was actually gonna mention a subject on that, but I didn't think anyone was interested in denim. and no! They didn't even have my size at the boutique, so I left empty handed. they looked pretty on some of my friends who luckily have a popular size. fml. I could of gotten a few sizers bigger then usual, but they would of looked like mens jeans, so no.

tell me if you see any on sale! that would be a amazing deal to find them on sale. I'd die.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

SL- i like the oat one better. 

Mac- NOT MY FAULT PEOPLE WEAR THEM. hahahah, I acctually like the look of them, if only they weren't as popular.


----------



## sarahlouise06

purse - Hm, I like the oat ones too. Decisions, decisions. 

Do you guys use sales websites, like gilt groupe and that sort of jazz? 

I think I will start writing in my blog more. I miss it, it's just hard finding the time to blog when I'm so busy!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'm a member of gilt (even have the app on my phone), and rue la la.

I've never purchased from either site though....


----------



## MACsarah

I love me some gilt! great denim deals, and they stock plenty of sizes!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Because you're a size negitive 00. 
 Just kidding!!... not. You really are that size.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I wish they'd make a negative size. Although that would make them switch 00 to -1. and triple 0 would be -2 and so on.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Yes, because you would fit into them........ 
On the other hand, it would make other teenage girls (who aren't blessed with your genes) even more depressed.


----------



## MACsarah

Ha! Screw those girls, then.

Jk.
but no seriously, I would kill to have some meat on my hips or somewhere. Its horrible shopping for denim. I can use one hand to count the brands that continuously carry my size season after season, and always have it in stock. 

and if they made a size -5, that would probably make me feel a little better. probably wouldn't fit me, but would tell me that I don't have a child's body..

edt:
Speaking of gilt, HELMUT LANG SALE NOW!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Poor Mac....  
hahahaha, well, you're still growing right? You could gain some weight. Maybe if you stopped freaking excersizing so much...


----------



## MACsarah

BUT THEN I'LL GET FAT! jk.

Thats true. I'm 14, which means...6 more years for hips to start swinging like tiger wood's wife? I'll also take some boobs, please. Do you know who is in charge of picking if someone gets curves or not? Tell them Sarah will hock them up with a guy named zach in exchange for boobs and butts.


----------



## sarahlouise06

I'm a member of LOADS, I'm an absolute addict. I'm a member of:

- Gilt 
- BBOS
- Vente Privee
- Brand Alley
- Secret Sales
- Billion Dollar Babes
- Cocosa

There are definitely more, I receive so many emails from the websites ha. I wake up every morning and my blackberry is sitting there with at least 4 new unread emails! I've bought a few things from them, i.e. Gucci hysteria sunglasses (220 down to 80), some nice European jewellery, Juicy Couture etc. They're useful! 

MAC- ohmygod, you're only 14? I feel horrendously old now, I'm 18. Trust me, you'll gain weight whether you like it or not, just from your hips widening etc. I used to be a little stick at 14, tall and lanky, now I'm tall and curvy damnit. I'm a US 8/10, I'm not fat by any means as I'm tall but I'd like to be skinnier hence why I'm a serial dieter.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Yep. Sarah. The minute you gain some weight, I'm getting a phone call from this "zach" person. 
You will gain weight. 
I'm making sure of it.


----------



## mcoop13

Soo my roommate just came back from shopping and she was excited to tell me she bought a pair of "7" jeans..she shows them to me and they are that brand "seven7" which I'm not sure anyones ever heard of, but they are not related at all to 7FAM and i think cost like $20. should i burst her bubble?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ aw lol do you mean big sevens? I've seen them at a store among brands like guess and parasuco.


----------



## mcoop13

Hmm idk what big sevens is, maybe its the same brand? I'm talking about these http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Seven-7-Womens-Bootcut-Jeans/4475370/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I would tell her.... I mean, would you want to walk around thinking you were wearing sevens and weren't? Esp. if she only bought them for the brand..... Explain to her the difference.


----------



## kmd1_123

mccoop: yeah, seven7 are the 'knockoff' of 7FAM. Does she think that she bought the original kind?

Mac: I think you will gain some weight (not necessarily fat) but hips/boobs/butt, etc. When I was 14, I believe i weighed 90 pounds at 5 feet tall. Now I'm 17, 5'5-5'6 and 120pds. So trust me, it will come whether you like it or not


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Because you're a size negitive 00.
> Just kidding!!... not. You really are that size.


 I can totally relate I'm a 00 too. I'm sure you'll grow too
When I was 14 I was like 80 lbs haha. Now I'm 16 and weigh 100 lbs...I'm still only 5 ft.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Skinny little things! When I was 14 I had obnoxious boobs and hips. And, well, nothing's really changed haha 

I think I'm getting sick  no fun. I haven't felt well for the past few days and I've been extremely tired lately. I'm going to bed early tonight. 
Outfit:
Dark brown cords 
White tank top
Blue, Tan, White, and Navy Urban Renewal plaid flannel
Gold Juicy Flats


----------



## MACsarah

hey, does anyone know what happened to Ladylouboutin?



> MAC- ohmygod, you're only 14? I feel horrendously old now, I'm 18. Trust me, you'll gain weight whether you like it or not, just from your hips widening etc. I used to be a little stick at 14, tall and lanky, now I'm tall and curvy damnit. I'm a US 8/10, I'm not fat by any means as I'm tall but I'd like to be skinnier hence why I'm a serial dieter.


sarahlouise06: haha. 4 year difference isn't that much! LOL. everyone tells my your hips are suppose to get wider during puberty, but I haven't noticed any difference! Classify me as a late bloomer! haha. tall and lanky? Lucky! I'm just 5'4, and a stick. I'd kill to be taller, too.

mcoop13: I've heard of Seven7, they are sold at express.

CuTe_ClAsSy: lucky girl! I'm sorry about not feeling well  recover fast 3 I would not be able to go to sleep early tonight. Season finale of ugly betty


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I kinda wish I was shorter now............................................. (not really). 

NO clue where LL08 is. I hope nothing's wrong.

**wait, i just checked! She's online. But her birthday passed, and she's 20 now. Maybe she feels like she can't post here because she's not a teen. 
COME BACK!!


----------



## MACsarah

PLEASE, LL08, YOUR A TEEN AT HEART. BABY COME BACK! haha. 

LOL. really? shorter? ehhhh.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I WAS KIDDING. 
And possibly........................... 
(Not really). 
I mean, most guys want girls shorter than them so...! LOL I WAS KIDDING.


----------



## MACsarah

Girl, fun size ftw. We have more fun, its no secret. lets not fret.

I went shopping today for bridal gifts. What do you guys give? I'm trying to be ~creative~ here.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Picture frame! LOL 
Well, that's what we got. Because think about it: the brides get a ton of pictures, but where do they put all of them?! LOL


----------



## MACsarah

true! any pretty picture frames?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I like Burberry picture frames ^^


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^I'd go with tiffany's picture frames 

I like this one 
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+2-c+-r+101297637-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+&search=1

very wedding-yy maybe too cliche though.


----------



## MACsarah

Never seen burberry photo frames, guess I'll have to check them out tomorrow. Do they sell them instores?

I have a few tiffany photo frames! pretty, but I don't think a ballet frame symbolizes a couple, more like a tween girl with a picture of her friends in it.

I was thinking of getting them a tiffany lamp before (not tiffany and co. the other tiffany).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Well, Personally I like ballet. 
So Yeah. 
LOL 

Outfit for school (forgot to post) 
Navy Skinny like private-school like pants but rolled up. Weird explanation, but if you know what I mean, you'll understand. 
Off white tee shirt with rolled sleeves, (not much just a bit). 
Big gold statement necklace 
Gold sandles
Gold jewelry, rings, bangles, etc.


----------



## coachâ¥

Thank you purse! Your outfits are always super cute too!

I actually really like Sperry Topsiders, and have a few pairs. I never post an outfit when I have them on though. I may have to start. I'm thinking they may be more of a prep school type of thing? Everyone at my school has them. They have really cute new ones out in white and purple leopard and pink and green paint splatters. 

I'm going to my aunt and uncle's lake house in two weeks and I'm actually a little excited. I haven't been in awhile and I can't wait to spend time with my family.

Ohh and Purse please update your blog soon! I love reading it!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Yeah, I need too. LOL Sometimes I just don't feel like writing, I'm so lazy! LOL 

I feel like its a prep school thing too. Except my school's a public school. But all the other districts consider us "rich" or whatever. (Trust me.... 99.9% of people aren't). And a lot of the kids lean more to prep school trends.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Girl, fun size ftw. We have more fun, its no secret. lets not fret.
> 
> I went shopping today for bridal gifts. What do you guys give? I'm trying to be ~creative~ here.


 short girls def have more fun..haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

But you know what they say about tall girls......... 







....Acctually I have no clue.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Try googling 'sheer luxe', the blog offers lots of links to gift sites that sell the sort of thing you're after i.e. a bridal present, if not, it's full of useful links anyway!

I was supposed to go to London this morning, but my flight was cancelled due to the volcanic ash. So, the lady at the desk changed my flight to 5pm this evening, which was cancelled. I later went online and changed it to tomorrow at 7.15am, which of course has just been CANCELLED. gr. So, my flight is now at 7.15am on Saturday morning but alas, there's no guarantee I'll be able to fly anywhere. Online handbag shopping then, eh?!

Did I tell everyone I bought two new vintage fur coats?! hehehee, I now own three. I LOVE. I'm also loving Longchamp bags at the moment, I bought a cute travel holdall (the le pilage) and it's so practical yet chic (until I get my vintage LV duffel bag moahahhaa)..

I'm intrigued, in regards to the preppy trends at the schools you guys go to. Tell me more about the trends  The trends at universities over here are totally different, but you guys share first and I'll tell you all about mine haha.


----------



## alyssa18

AT my school everyone loves Toms. I think they are kind of ugly but they do have a great cause. Everyone has a pair of scrunched suede boots.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> But you know what they say about tall girls.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Acctually I have no clue.


 haha


----------



## sarahlouise06

alyssa18 said:


> AT my school everyone loves Toms. I think they are kind of ugly but they do have a great cause. Everyone has a pair of scrunched suede boots.



Toms?!....What are they?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I've never heard of toms either.... The only thing I can think ofis tims... But those are like workboots...

Anyways, I'm currently at the gym, sweating on the olyptical typing to you guys.... Love how comitted I am??
Anyways I'm reading old magazines, waiting for mac to get on so I can get answers to my (two?) pms. also trying to avoid eyecontact with the creeper that decided to go right next to me... gotta love it.. 
Also I'd like to mention I'm typing on my iPhone while going at a constant speed of 120 strides for minute. Intensity level at 6 and incline at 18.... Trying to work off my butt. Which has been getting slowly bigger this past winter. Also like to mention I I've been doing this for over 30 minutes....


----------



## alyssa18

sarahlouise06 said:


> Toms?!....What are they?


 http://www.toms.com/


----------



## MACsarah

There are prep-school trends and public school trends? boy, I need to broden my horrizons. I don't think most prep-schools have trends, since the other prep schools around here have uniforms.  My school is one of the few schools who don't have a uniform, but a stirct dress code. 

Toms are pretty big anywhere here in LA. Its a company where you buy one pair of shoes, they donate one pair to a child in a third world country that doesn't have shoes. Its really sad what those kids go trough  I have the few of the canvas shoes.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Aren't those the shoes where they give a pair to people that don't have shoes or something when you buy a pair?? I think iv hear of them. I really don't find them attractive at all though, that's me being nice. Lol


----------



## MACsarah

Yes, buy a pair, and they donate it. well, yeah. there very simple, and the target the people who are into american-apereal and that stuff. haha. Its for a good cause, so I just buy them, or I donate money. I don't like the boots though.

oh, and there much prettier then uggs...


----------



## sarahlouise06

Oh my god purse, how you do that I do not know; I would've passed out on the machine LONG ago! haha. I googled toms, I love them. 

It's interesting how trends in the US vary from trends over here. Over here we have 'rahs' or 'sloanes' instead of 'preppy' types. Jack Wills and Ralph Lauren are very popular with this particular stereotype, girls tend to own casual handbags i.e. Mulberry bayswater, Louis Vuitton and the odd it bag like the Chloe Paddington. Tracky b's (aka tracksuit bottoms/sweatpants) are massively popular, along with uggs and gilets. Longchamp Le Pilages are everywhere, as are ray-ban 3025 aviators. 

You'll obviously find wannabes that want to fit into this stereotype, along with those that genuinely suit and are 'rah'. Then you will find the rah fashionistas, think Olivia Palermo's style, but this girl also dresses 'casual luxe'. She'll be able to wear sweats and boat shoes but still look polished and far from trampy.


----------



## MACsarah

sarahlouise06; ican't believe I missed your post! thanks for the google-link-ish! going there right now.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> I've never heard of toms either.... The only thing I can think ofis tims... But those are like workboots...
> 
> Anyways, I'm currently at the gym, sweating on the olyptical typing to you guys.... Love how comitted I am??
> Anyways I'm reading old magazines, waiting for mac to get on so I can get answers to my (two?) pms. also trying to avoid eyecontact with the creeper that decided to go right next to me... gotta love it..
> Also I'd like to mention I'm typing on my iPhone while going at a constant speed of 120 strides for minute. Intensity level at 6 and incline at 18.... Trying to work off my butt. Which has been getting slowly bigger this past winter. Also like to mention I I've been doing this for over 30 minutes....


 I'm actually just about to go work out on the eliptical. haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm done. Finally.

Mac-- back off!! 

SL- I've always wanted to go to London (&paris) and just sit down and people-watch. Everyone seems so glam over there!!

Alyssa-- that's funny! The eliptical is my go-to machine.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. purse. I think Paris is over-rated. Sure there are ladies who dress well over there, but there are also ladies like that over here in the US. Not everyone in Paris is a olivia palermo.


----------



## sarahlouise06

London is simply wonderful. I know I ALWAYS harp on and on about London, but it truly is one of my favourite places. I love how anything goes in London, you can people watch and see the oddest of outfits yet can understand why one would wear that. It's an inspiring city, culturally and I think that is because the city is so culturally diverse now.

Rome is another favourite of mine, but more so because I'm obsessed with the Italian fashion and culture as opposed to the fashion scene in Rome (which has nothing on Milan, naturally). I love how the women in Italy are so effortlessly glamorous, just a plain pair of jeans and a t-shirt gives them an instant wiaow factor; one of the most beautiful races in the world. 

I do like Paris, but I think it's a tad overrated. I love Parisian fashion, but prefer Italian (by a long stretch). Culturally, the French aren't my favourite. I like the music, some of the food and the wine is average (bordeauxs have NOTHING on riojas imo). I prefer Paris in the winter, it's nice dressing up, in fur and dandering around the streets just looking here and there. Architecturally it is beautiful, but I find the people are quite cold, but these are all merely my own opinions.

I am going to buy a pair of sperrys & toms tonight, just on the basis that they will be fab and practical for summer. Do you guys shop from Topshop now it's in the US?!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

SL- yes I love topshop! I visit it everytime I'm in nyc!


----------



## MACsarah

I have topshop packages coming in every 2 weeks! haha. love their tops.

I agree with you about Rome, and pairs. I love the architecture in Rome more than Paris. 

Going out with friends tonight, probably bowling or something like that. 
Wearing:
Long grey cardigan
Nude MBMJ dress with zipper in the front
Nude flats
Brown alexa;white J12


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm done. Finally.
> 
> Mac-- back off!!
> 
> SL- I've always wanted to go to London (&paris) and just sit down and people-watch. Everyone seems so glam over there!!
> 
> Alyssa-- that's funny! The eliptical is my go-to machine.


 Yeah it is by far my fav machine...I hate the treadmill


----------



## MACsarah

ha! I like running much better, but on actual pavement. 

http://www.solestruck.com/jeffrey-c...uck&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=perfect+fit
In case anyone was also looking for those shoes. I remember vietgirl wanted them, or oscar. not sure.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I hate running!!! Especially on pavement. Or track. Blah.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> I hate running!!! Especially on pavement. Or track. Blah.


 me too!! I always come late to gym so I do not have to run my laps


----------



## MACsarah

You losers. I love Xc and track & field.


----------



## sarahlouise06

purse & mac - I know, well Topshop over here is ridiculously common, it's funny how it's the opposite in the US!

I'm ordering two pairs of sperrys, woo 

Oh, today I wore:

Ralph Lauren shirt
Topshop skinnies
Burberry coat
Dior sunnies
Jimmy Choo flats
LV alma


----------



## alyssa18

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=117033&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=PDPZ1
Do you guys think this wld be a good school tote bag?


----------



## sarahlouise06

I quite like running outdoors, I hate running on the treadmill. At university I run along the beach front which is pretty, especially in the morning.

alyssa - It's okay, but surely that particular tote is everywhere in the US? I prefer..

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2941048...elated&cm_Sp=Related-Items-_-Product-_-Manual

That's just me though! I love Longchamp


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, looks like you bought the Mulberry Alexa! How you liking it?
I love running as well, esp on a treadmill. Outside = allergies. Snowboarding and running are the only two sports I enjoy.. Other than that, I am lazy as heck.

Outfit:
Pink and navy RL Blue Label polo
Black CM shorts with brass buttons
Black moccasins
RayBan aviators

The weather was fantastic today


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Do you serriously want a backpack that looks like a shopping bag? LOL 

I love longchamp too though SL!


UGH I'm going to be up ALL NIGHT. trying to get the outnet's $1 sale. I have school tomorrow too


----------



## sarahlouise06

Oh.my.god - MAC, did you buy THEE alexa?! If so, tell me all about it, size, colour etc. I want to know everything. I'm considering buying the bayswater in oak, but now I've fallen in love with the alexa. I love how it's a trendy take on the classic bayswater, scrumptious.

Purse - I'm sitting online wondering when the outnet sale will start too  Can you only buy one item per person? It's 02.54 UK time, so I'm hoping the sale will start at say 10am but knowing my luck it will start at 8am when the majority of people will be at home aka BOO. Actually, thinking about it, tomorrow is a Friday, and a lot of people do things on a friday evening i.e. dinner, etc so perhaps it'll be in the morning aka please God, let it be in the morning!!


----------



## mcoop13

I'm waiting for the Outnet sale too! I really just want to score SOMETHING, I don't even care what! Lol!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Me too!! I won't be able to stay up all night (school tomorrow........) But I'll be waking up just about every hour to check.

And I'm bringing my CC to school... so if I happen to get an email, I can run off to the bathroom w/ my phone and cc


----------



## mcoop13

I'm worried I won't get the email..I read that to get to the sale you have to use the link in the email? I feel like I'll get the email like five hours after it got sent out and wont be able to get to the sale!


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Me too!! I won't be able to stay up all night (school tomorrow........) But I'll be waking up just about every hour to check.
> 
> And I'm bringing my CC to school... so if I happen to get an email, I can run off to the bathroom w/ my phone and cc



Lol, that made me laugh!

I'm not really all that into Toms, but that may be because I would not know how to wear them. 

SL- What Sperrys did you buy?


----------



## MACsarah

Yees! My friend and I each got one, but she got the over-sized Alexa. Its in oak, and the normal size. I just measured it, and its 22 CM without anything in it. not sure if I measured it correctly.

I really want the baywater, too! its so pretty, and the size is perfect, but the store didn't have the color I wanted.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Wow. I'm gone for two days because of swim and school (uck) and I miss all this!
Toms- EW. Sorry, not a fan, although my mind seems to be bipolar, and who knows? I might love them next week.
Love the charity, though!
Sperry's- Kinda popular-ish at my school, seeing that my school's attire is preppy/Californianish. I don't own a pair, I'd rather live in my boots/gladiator sandals/converse! (:
Heels are a no-no at our school...
Wedges are okay though...
Does anyone else find that WEIRD?


----------



## sarahlouise06

I'm on the outnet sale at the moment. It's not fantastic, and the server is ridiculously slow but that's to be expected I guess with the amount of people trying to get on the website at once. How annoying.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ps. I didn't buy the sperrys as the website only delivers to the US  Where else can I get these beauties?! Or does anyone know of a good shipping website, that would say ship the shoes to an address in the US (at a price) and then ship them on to me? Hmph.

Sarah- OHMYGOD. I am so jealous, I'm in love with the mulberry alexa in oak. I'm not sure what buy to buy next, I'm thinking either it or perhaps another Louis Vuitton. So far I have x2 Gucci, x1 Dolce and Gabbana, x2 Louis Vuitton, x1 Mulberry. I hate choosing!! Oh I lovveee handbags


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Did you get anything? I really didn't see anything I liked, nothing was in my size, and I was too late on the purses


----------



## mcoop13

Everything in my size was sold out too! I'm not TOO disappointed- I had a feeling this would happen. Looks like a lot of tpf'ers scored though!


----------



## pinkpol15h

What did you guys see? I woke up at 8am and the email came at 6ish :/


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to dinner with friends and then to see our school play...I'm dreading it!
Outfit:
Cream Tank dress
J Brand denim jacket (first time wearing it in forever)
Brown knee high gladiator sandals
LV Speedy 35
Silver Rolex/Pale Pink Clic Clac(I've been living in this)Tiffany bracelet & necklace


----------



## kmd1_123

Coach: your outfit sounds super cute!

I logged on to the computer at 6:45am this morning, to see if the sale had started (just out of curiousity) and I got an email from the Outnet  exactly the same time I signed in. It was a notification email saying they were starting their sale! 
And girlies, I was able to score a pair of red swarovski Bretelle Louboutins! 
I'm so happy!


----------



## mcoop13

^Oh wow congrats!


----------



## sarahlouise06

OHMYGOD!! I am so jealous, I logged on at exactly 7.21am but the server was being dodge with me. Oh well, what can you do. 

I went shopping today and Zara was absolutely fabulous, I bought lots so I hope to take some pictures tomorrow and post them on my blog as the clothes are wonderful!


----------



## MACsarah

I woke up to run, and I actually got the sale e-mail. THe server was to slow, so I gave up, and started running. when I came back, it was all sold out.



sarahlouise06 said:


> Sarah- OHMYGOD. I am so jealous, I'm in love with the mulberry alexa in oak. I'm not sure what buy to buy next, I'm thinking either it or perhaps another Louis Vuitton. So far I have x2 Gucci, x1 Dolce and Gabbana, x2 Louis Vuitton, x1 Mulberry. I hate choosing!! Oh I lovveee handbags




LOL. I would get the Alexa. Its much prettier then any of the current LE and seasonal LV bags, and the classic ones will always be there. I was stared down to at the airport with my bag. I did the "yes, its mine" look. haha.


kmd1_123: CONGRATS GIRL! you totally deserve them!


----------



## mcoop13

I'm in such a shopping mood right now but there are NO good stores around here. I need new tops for spring/summer. Ughhh.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Sarah - Yeah, I think I will get the alexa in oak but I will wait another few weeks as I went on a spree today. I bought another Longchamp in black, it's cute.

mcoop13 - Go to zara, it's FAB at the moment. I bought some beautiful pieces in there today, everything is beautiful. I fell in love with a pair of oak leather WEDGE shoeboots, wiaow they were beautiful. So beautiful that I may go back for them tomorrow.....haha.


----------



## MACsarah

Tell me all about what ZARA has right now! its probably different here, but lets hope its the same! any more Balmain-copies?


http://www.denimblog.com/diesel-jeans/chace-crawford-in-diesel/
I'm marrying Chace crawford. its oficial.


----------



## kmd1_123

Ahaha, thank you, I was in a good mood at school today 

sarahlouise06: What did you end up buying? I feel like the Zara stores in Toronto have nothing but the basics that I can find any where else. The stuff in the States is much nicer!

Mac: So jealous of your Alexa. You deserve the right to flaunt it if you got it


----------



## PurseXaXholic

kmd-- AMAZING DEAL. 
UGH I logged on at 6:47... what time did it start? I Should've gotten the green mulberry bag. But I figured that I would find something better. I saw a few things I liked but I kept thinking I'd find something better. 
I never did. 
I got nothing. 
Saddest day of my life.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Zara is FULL of beautiful neutrals, think dusty pinks and camel shades. The shoulder pads are still there to a degree, along with lightweight double breasted blazers. There are a LOT of shirts, not work esque shirts but I mean lovely light beachwear shirts.

Oh, and there are some lovely trenchcoats. How could I forget, the shoes are FABULOUS.

I bought:

- camel/beige 3/4 trousers with tan leather belt (SO beautiful and flattering)
- denim 3/4 trousers in a lovely dark wash, again very flattering and perfect for summer
- khaki shorts with tan leather belt..SO wiaow
- white oversized t-shirt, lovely tucked into the trousers or shorts
- navy & white oversized striped t-shirt
- white crochet dress, SO beautiful against dark tanned skin
- white soft leather moccasins with tan leather trimming
- x2 cashmere blended vests, one in white and one in a dusty pink
- gold necklace (looks amazing with the colour palette)
- pair of high heels in khaki, lovey and high but the leather is hard and they hurt at the moment. nout on louboutins eh, but they are cute.

I also bought another Longchamp Le Pliage in black, it's medium. Tres cute as a beach bag, or for when I'm at university.

That's all for today anyway, ha.


----------



## mcoop13

Hmm I should go to Zara! The closest is about 45 minutes away with no traffic..maybe I'll go this weekend.

Purse- I think it started at 6:45 eastern time.


----------



## MACsarah

3:45 PST, and 6:45 EST.

Why didn't you get it? isn't it a given they would all sell out fast?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Yes, but I was looking and looking, and nothing was comming up as "sold out" or anything. Then I refreshed the page and everything was gone. LOL 
Plus I hate green. With a passion (not really but whatever)... I should've gotten it. But didn't. 
The shoes in my size were ugly. 
They had some decent dresses, but of course, they weren't in my size, or were out of stock.


----------



## mcoop13

They should have showed us everything before hand so we would know which items to click on really fast. I logged in at 7:00am and almost everything was gone, i tried to add stuff that wasnt sold out to my cart and it wouldnt let me. I wonder if they'll do this next year..for $2 ? 2nd birthday?


----------



## MACsarah

You could of still gotten them! $1!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha. thats what the tailor is for.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

mcoop13 said:


> They should have showed us everything before hand so we would know which items to click on really fast. I logged in at 7:00am and almost everything was gone, i tried to add stuff that wasnt sold out to my cart and it wouldnt let me. I wonder if they'll do this next year..for $2 ? 2nd birthday?


 
I was thinking about that.... They might. Its doubtfull though.  Yes they should have shown it to us the day before... That would've made my life 100X easier. 



MACsarah said:


> You could of still gotten them! $1!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha. thats what the tailor is for.



Size 12 to size 4? Hum... They'd take about 30% of the fabric out! LOL Yes I should've gotten SOMETHING. But I wasn't really thinking logicially. 


So i really want to do some make-up shopping right now. Considering I didn't get anything.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Yeah definitely go to Zara  I will try and take pictures tomorrow.

Oh, I'm looking at..

http://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk/uk...n-3025-Aviator-Shiny-Gold-Polarised/13161.htm

Sarah ...... Chace Crawford?!? MMM, I don't know, I'm not that fussed on him. I used to be, but he's a bit too pretty for me or someting?! I prefer...

http://www.verycool.it/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/Nacho-Figueras.jpg

Nacho Figueras = Argentinean polo player & Ralph Lauren model. He is simply DIVINE!!


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: there was nothing esle close to your size? shoes? handbag? 

I liked how they did the sale. If you get to see what it is the day before, the traffic would be even heavier.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^There was, but I waited too long. Until litterally EVERYTHING was sold out. (I was on for an half an hour). I kept thinking something better would show up. Then there was nothing but a lady-gaga inspired thing and light wash flares (bleh!) so I ended up with nothing..... gotta love it.


----------



## MACsarah

that sucks! you should of talked to me during the time. I would peer-preasure you into buying something! haha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Tell me all about what ZARA has right now! its probably different here, but lets hope its the same! any more Balmain-copies?
> 
> 
> http://www.denimblog.com/diesel-jeans/chace-crawford-in-diesel/
> I'm marrying Chace crawford. its oficial.



He looks so much better with a beard! He was too pretty without it...


----------



## mcoop13

what do you girls think of these sam edelman sandals? I found them for $40 and kind of want to buy..i think i might get annoyed by zipping up the back though?


----------



## mcoop13

chace crawford kind of looks like chris pine in the first picture!


----------



## MACsarah

I think I saw a picture of Coach in those shoes, if I remember correctly.

CuTe_ClAsSy: girl, yes! Hes hot with some hair on his face.


----------



## kmd1_123

Chace Crawford is gorgeous
too bad a billion other girls want him too!

mcoop13: I like the sandals, and the zipper would be for convenient for me then having to buckle straps up every time i wanted to put them on

sarahlouise06: oh man, you really went all out at Zara didn't you? The stuff you pick up sounds perfect for the summer! Post pics soon!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love chase!! SO hot.. 

mcoop-- I like the shoes! I would prefer the zipper to buckles or something like that.


----------



## sarahlouise06

I like the sandals, ordering shoes online is a bit of a hit or a miss though as you obviously can't try them on. I have a pair similar to those ones and the zip doesn't hurt me, so I guess you won't know until you buy and try!

kmd_123 - Haha, yes I did go a tad overboard in Zara. Everyone has that one shop that just suits them, season after season and Zara is that shop for me. I literally walk in, try things on, fall in love, purchase and leave ha. I will post pictures on my blog tomorrow afternoon, which will probably be tomorrow morning in US time 

Ohhh, my eBay account has been verified. This will be dangerous.....


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ps. Is it wrong that I don't like chase?? I think he's too young, I like an older man.. 

Oooohherrrr..Johannes Huebl, what a beautiful man.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^You've mentioned that before.... 
Never. Ever. Ever. Ever. Ever. Go for someone younger than you. Even if its just a few months (or 6.....) Because they're SO IMMATURE. Well, most guys at this age are. I'm used to it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sarah - I like older men too! And I don't like Chace...he's too clean cut for me.


----------



## mcoop13

I like Chase..but also love older men. James Franco, Christian Bale  and I miss Heath Ledger!


----------



## MACsarah

Eating the KFC double down right now, and its actually quite yummy.


----------



## kmd1_123

sarahlouise06: Thats totally like me and Urban Outfitters/Anthropologie. I would buy out the entire store if I was given a chance. And Ebay is so addicting once you have an account, there are so many great deals there! 

mcoop13: Heath Ledger:cry:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That's why i don't have an ebay........... 
LOL 

Mac- GROSS!! JK  ehhh I don't think I'd like it that much... but if you like it, eat it. And don't run tomorrow. Through in a milkshake while your at it. I'll be getting my prize soon enough!


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I'm totally going to be running around a lot tomorrow. Going to coachella for a few hours with friends. Since I'm not aloud to camp there, or do things which require you to be over 18+. 

haha. Milkshake? girl, I just finished a Arizona soda. 90 calories there.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Kmd/SL, club monaco is my store!  love basics and monochromatics

Went shopping/dinner with the rents today:
White Energie ribbed tank
Chambray Zara dress shirt, sleeves rolled up and front messily tucked in
Black CM shorts
Brown HR tights
DJP elastic gladiator heels
Brown tiedye Ferragamo hobo

I finally got a Shu eyelash curler! The shiseido one pinched my eyes a lot


----------



## MACsarah

If you love it, pink, buy more! Shu is going out of bussines


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, I heard that they were only pulling out of US! They're closing the company?!


----------



## MACsarah

Opps. I put that wrong. Only pulling out in north america,  I think. Maybe Canada is saved. Not sure. but buy in bulk just in case! I love their curler!


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC-How do you remember that? I posted that pic so long ago!

Mcoop-They are really good shoes, and for that price you have to get them. The zippers are so much easier compared to buckles. I wore knee high gladiators tonight and lets just say it takes me a good 45 minutes to get them on AND off.


----------



## MACsarah

girl, long term memory here (well, when I want to). 

 haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol.

I was told that the play I was going to tonight was an hour and 45 minutes. It ended up being 3 and a half freaking hours!


----------



## MACsarah

school play? that sucks!

i don't know why, but I hate school plays. Always so..dull.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> school play? that sucks!
> 
> i don't know why, but I hate school plays. Always so..dull.



Trust me this is as dull as it gets. I don't even know what the play is called. I went to the bathroom like ten times. It was TORTURE!


----------



## mcoop13

A 3.5 hour play?! Wow. I wouldn't be able to sit through it. And I think I am going to get the sandals..they are so pretty and super cheap!


----------



## coachâ¥

mcoop13 said:


> A 3.5 hour play?! Wow. I wouldn't be able to sit through it. And I think I am going to get the sandals..they are so pretty and super cheap!



It was bad and there was this one kid...he made me feel sick when he was singing.


----------



## MACsarah

Sounds horrible! and they where singing? Put me to sleep now!

I can never find the courage to sneak into the bathroom because I feel bad, so I actually sit during all the hours. How do you do it? I try to hide my phone, but I don't want to look like I'm unsupportive.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm not usually one to do it either, but this was absolute torture!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Oh, dear a school play?! hahaha. I was head of the makeup and hair team at my school (for our annual play) which was actually quite fun, I never watched the play though ha. 

My flights to London have all been cancelled, along with the fact that I can't fly back to university within the next few days by the looks of it. SO, I don't know what I am going to do. Humph. 

It's 11.15 here, I am so freakin' hungry right now. Time to check my usual favourite sites and then get some breakfast.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^At least you don't have to be at school.... 

Our dance teacher is requiring us to go to the play? Which I think is a bunch of crap considering we have to play for the tickets. I don't even want to go. But I'm guessing I'll have too... 

And Coach/Mac. Mac has the freaking longest long term memory ever. She'll remember something about me I told her like a year ago, and I'll be like WTH. I don't even remember telling you that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I remember the first question you ever asked me...hahaha

I can't believe I'm awake this early on a Saturday. I was so tired last night, I went to bed really early, thus I'm awake at this obscene hour.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Me too! And I remember that too... because its basically my go-to question. 


Anyway, I'm getting my feet detoxed today. Has anyone ever done that before? Its part of my parent's new diet regimine or whatever, and I asked my mom if I could try it. She said yes. What's it like? My parents said it was really gross and I'm kinda scared. Hopefully it will detox the stress out of my life. (that's just a hope)........


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ahh...school plays. Mine actually weren't horrible, but maybe that's cause I was in them (: 
HAH. Yeah. I only did one at my school...Grease, I think? The drama teacher was flipping out cause no one could hit these notes...so I was put in...
But that was middle school. Our high school plays are pretty good.

And purse! I did a detox, but I didn't have to detox my feet...so I dunno what your doing, lol. 

Well, I'm off to my friends house in a couple hours, we're going to see The Last Song, then work on our dance routine for dance team...
If anyone can tell me how to perfect a double pirouette...I'd love to know. (:
I keep falling. On my face.


----------



## kmd1_123

Oh Man, a 3 1/2 hour play?
Thats why I've never been to any of my high school's plays. Haha, I have a short attention span, and I'd probably have to take several intermission breaks in between!

Purse: Update us on that detox once you get it done, I'm curious to know what it is.

omgxitsxemmerz: Bring tissues to the movie, I thought it was a big tear jerker. Or maybe I'm just sappy. Have fun!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I asked my mom to explain it, she said they put you feet in this footbath and it pulls all the toxins from your body out through your feet. Lol.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ Hahahahahaha. God, IDK why I thought that was so funny. Maybe it's cause I'm running on like, 6 hours of sleep. 

kmd- Oh, I am! My friend already saw it, and she bawled the entire way home. She's a real sap though. I'm that person who laughs when sad things happen on screen...I think it has something to do with being raised with a bunch of men. :/
The only movies I've EVER cried in are the Notebook and Camelot.
Not even a Walk to Remember...


----------



## mcoop13

I cried during The Last Song.. it was so sad. But then again I've cried in every Nicholas Sparks movie. 

Purse let us know how the foot detox is..I've never heard of that before!


----------



## coachâ¥

I thought the Last Song was really good. I didn't cry, but I'm just not one to cry because of movies. 

omgxitzxemmerz-I laugh in awkward situations too...not always at the best times either.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I cried in the last song! I thought it was so sad... (but then again, my grandpa died from lung cancer, so...). 

So I went and got my feet detoxed today. So weird. I barely know how to explain it. But they use some sort of electolight shocker thing in a tub of water that sucks that paracites, fat, and bad bacteria out of you. So weird. The water ends up being a dark brown/black. Gross! But I liked it. I might do it again. Google it and you'll get some pictures... just not when you're eating!


----------



## MACsarah

EWW! that looks so nasty.


ew. never googling that again. was it fun? does your skin feel better?

edt:
I decided to go shopping since my plans where cancelled, and I went into forever 21, since they had the cheap-denim promo to try give their jeans another try. Nope, still unflattering, short, bad-quality jeans. I'm not kidding, I think my nail made the stitching in the knee go off. :\


----------



## coachâ¥

Ummm yuckk...the pics are gross!


----------



## alyssa18

Hey girlies. Today I went shopping and got a few free people shirts for spring/summer. I also scored a pair of citizens jeans for $25...I'm so excited.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac- I love forever's jeans. 

The detox didn't do much for me.... I don't really know what its supposed to do in the first place. 

is anyone else not able to get to facebook?? 
I'm babysitting in an hour or so and I'll be so mad if its not working.


----------



## kmd1_123

gross, i googled it and wasn't so pleased LOL
does it feel good on your feet at least?


----------



## kmd1_123

and maybe I'm not the only sappy here for crying during the Last Song?


----------



## mcoop13

alyssa18 said:


> Hey girlies. Today I went shopping and got a few free people shirts for spring/summer. I also scored a pair of citizens jeans for $25...I'm so excited.



Wow great deal!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

No its completely discusting.... your feet sit in that for an half an hour. + the little rice-like paracites. YUCK 

But I kind of enjoyed it...... I feel like more pure. LOL which is weird.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: you do? Which ones? All of the ones I felt felt like they would rip in a heart beat, and they where so stiff! maybe my expectations are to high. haha. 


A detox is suppose to help you diet easier, or get rid of all bad things in skin to start over. idk. Is it just called a feet detox in the spa?


----------



## mcb100

Completely off topic, but does anyone know how True Religion jeans run size-wise? I'm thinking about buying a pair. My experience with designer jeans in general is that most of the sizing seems to run smaller than the sizing for non designer jeans?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: you do? Which ones? All of the ones I felt felt like they would rip in a heart beat, and they where so stiff! maybe my expectations are to high. haha.
> 
> 
> A detox is suppose to help you diet easier, or get rid of all bad things in skin to start over. idk. Is it just called a feet detox in the spa?


 
It wasn't at a spa, it was at my parent's new crazy nutritionist. LOL she's really nice but half the stuff she talks about sounds crazy. Its supposed to be for people starting her diet to get rid of the bad toxins in their systems I think? I'm not starting the diet, I just thought it would be fun.

And I bought a couple pairs last year I like. I've looked for them onlline but they're gone  Idk if the quality has changed or whatever).


----------



## mcoop13

^I own two pairs of Forever jeans and they are from about a year and a half ago and I really like them. But I bought a pair recently and they seemed ok when I tried them on, but I wore them once and they stretched out SO much. I put them in the dryer and then instead of unstretching out they just got really short. So now I have a pair of jeans about 2 sizes too big and 5 inches too short. I don't think I'll buy jeans from them again!


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: haha. That makes sense! I wouldn't want to eat clean after that though. I can never give up chipotle, chips and Arizona tea.

I'll take that the quality changed. haha. I actually bought a pair to see what happens after a wash, and one day of wearing. lets see this shezzele.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Don't you have like.... 500 pairs of jeans already Mac?! 

I just fell in love with a dress... 
Aboslutely GORGEOUS. 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=oGj7akNVsTg-.RS4HSgHJGDE8xyWu3Z5lA

No where to wear it, but I love it.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Add a few more to the 500, but yeah. Its not my fault. jeans are so much fun to wear! haha. 

Thats a pretty dress! wear it to a weeding this weeding season! or a cocktail party. I think I actually saw a girl wearing that in a different color to a event for my father's firm.


----------



## coachâ¥

mcb100 said:


> Completely off topic, but does anyone know how True Religion jeans run size-wise? I'm thinking about buying a pair. My experience with designer jeans in general is that most of the sizing seems to run smaller than the sizing for non designer jeans?



I found that TR's run a little bigger than most other brands of jeans.

Purse I have that dress! I wore it to a benefit at school not too long ago. It is gorgeous IRL!


----------



## MACsarah

^As soon as I saw the "I have that dress" I clicked your avatar to PM you if your father works at the same firm as mine.

Then I realized you don't even live in the same coast as me  then I went back here and continued reading what you said.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> LOL. Add a few more to the 500, but yeah. Its not my fault. jeans are so much fun to wear! haha.
> 
> Thats a pretty dress! wear it to a weeding this weeding season! or a cocktail party. I think I actually saw a girl wearing that in a different color to a event for my father's firm.



Yeah. We don't have cocktail parties or benifits. The next wedding I'm invited to is my sisters, in which I will be squeezes into a long-sleeved (as per my sisters request) "lepercon" green dress.
The only place I could wear that to is prom.... In two years. 
I wouldn't waste it on a normal school dance.... Unless I would want I ruined.


----------



## MACsarah

Get new friends that invite you to parties where you can wear it.

Duh.

Jk. that sucks though. there are so many pretty dresses that need to be worn to parties atleast once in their life. Is anyone having a extravagent sweet 16 soon? wear it there?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^As soon as I saw the "I have that dress" I clicked your avatar to PM you if your father works at the same firm as mine.
> 
> Then I realized you don't even live in the same coast as me  then I went back here and continued reading what you said.
> 
> Just wanted to share.



Lol! Yep completely different places!

What about...hmmm I'll think of something.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> Don't you have like.... 500 pairs of jeans already Mac?!
> 
> I just fell in love with a dress...
> Aboslutely GORGEOUS.
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=oGj7akNVsTg-.RS4HSgHJGDE8xyWu3Z5lA
> 
> No where to wear it, but I love it.


 That dress is stunning!!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to my grandma's a little later because she just had surgery on her wrist and she broke her knee. Poor grandma .
Outfit:
Pink Juicy shorts
White v-neck
Coach poppy sneakers
Anthra weekender/Rolex/Tiffany necklace


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I hope she gets well soon.

Purse that dress is adorableee! 

I have absolutely nothing to do tonight except study and reformat my laptop. 
I need to buy new Fekkai shampoo to fix my damaged hair and give it more volume, which one should I buy?


----------



## alyssa18

Can someone post a link to the hermes how to wear scarf guide. I browsed the websute and cannot seem to find it.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Get new friends that invite you to parties where you can wear it.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Jk. that sucks though. there are so many pretty dresses that need to be worn to parties atleast once in their life. Is anyone having a extravagent sweet 16 soon? wear it there?



It's not a friend thing, it's a city thing. People just don't do that here.


----------



## coachâ¥

Thank you pink.

Alyssa I'm looking for you, but I'm having no luck either.


----------



## alyssa18

coach&#9829;;14991278 said:
			
		

> Thank you pink.
> 
> Alyssa I'm looking for you, but I'm having no luck either.


 I know it is so frustrating...


----------



## alyssa18

coach&#9829;;14991278 said:
			
		

> Thank you pink.
> 
> Alyssa I'm looking for you, but I'm having no luck either.


 i know it is so frustrating...


----------



## MACsarah

Wouldn't you just wear a hermes scarf the way you normally wear a scarf?

sorry, its probably obvious, but I don't get it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Alyssa, do you mean that playtime with your scarf thing? If the site hasn't changed, click on any of the Hermes scarves on the Hermes site and on the right side (where they list price, colours etc) there should be a link to download the guide in pdf format. Or you can go to your nearest Hermes store and ask for a deck of knotting cards. They are so cute to look at.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Wouldn't you just wear a hermes scarf the way you normally wear a scarf?
> 
> sorry, its probably obvious, but I don't get it.


 No there are many different ways to wear it and you can tie different knots.


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> Alyssa, do you mean that playtime with your scarf thing? If the site hasn't changed, click on any of the Hermes scarves on the Hermes site and on the right side (where they list price, colours etc) there should be a link to download the guide in pdf format. Or you can go to your nearest Hermes store and ask for a deck of knotting cards. They are so cute to look at.


 I checked but it wasn't on there...thanks though.


----------



## MACsarah

School tomorrow  buuh. Heading to borders now to pick up some school supplies. I really need more notebooks! I've been forced to start a new one every 3 days in science because its that time of the year..

wearing:
Navy AA Zip-up
Red harvard V-neck (it was my brother's tee, but I stole it and cut it up as a V-neck D)
Paige blue heights in KcKinely 
Brown leather flip flops


----------



## kmd1_123

I just went out to get notebooks too! I'm on my third for Calculus and Midterm just past..
I think I've used close to 12 notebooks, and 6 big packs of lined paper since the school year started!


----------



## MACsarah

^F*CK!

I just remembered I ran out of lined paper!

well....this sucks. I wish a target would open up right next to my house >.>


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hello Ladies 

This thread has been moving!! I've missed out on a lot of conversation, so much too catch up on. 

How is everyone spending their Sunday? I'm cooking dinner for my parents and earlier just kinda layed around. Its been a really lazy day for me...


----------



## kmd1_123

Hey LL08, I'm finishing up some homework and getting ready to watch the Junos on TV tonight! I also have plans with my friends on Friday to *skip* school to browse Holt Renfrew, Tiffany, LV, Juicy and a couple others in the mall, but we are mainly looking for prom dresses 

Haha, I know thats bad, but my midterm marks are in and being sent to the universities. And I need to celebrate!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LL08!! I thought you dissapeared or something. So glad to have you posting again  

I've been doing school work! Basically. That's been my life.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: thats lazy for you? Cooking is a lot of work! well, atleast for me. 

kmd1_123: bad girls! haha.

I've spent my day buying supplies, talking to Purse because she told me to talk to her, and finishing my spring break homework. school tomorrow


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: thats lazy for you? Cooking is a lot of work! well, atleast for me.
> 
> kmd1_123: bad girls! haha.
> 
> I've spent my day buying supplies, *talking to Purse because she told me to talk to her*, and finishing my spring break homework. school tomorrow


 
Because you _wanted _to talk to me........


----------



## MACsarah

darling..







lets not.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

GAH. Liam Hemsworth, marry me? 
Oh wait, I'm already married to Chris O'Donnell and Cory Monteith...
oops. 
Anyways, as predicted, I didn't cry, my friends called me a cold, heartless person, and then we ate our weight in Ben & Jerrys while watching 3:10 to Yuma and 3 Muskateers with my hubby Chris O'Donnell...
(:
And purse, that dress is GORGGG. 
And y'all are reminding me I need notebooks...gah. I shall go to walgreens later...
OH! And I just found out I got into AP Euro! *happydance*
Okay. I'm done(:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kmd1_123- LOL, have fun!! If your midterm grades are great then I think you can afford to take a day off from school. Have fun shopping for prom! 

Purse- Nope, I haven't left you guys  School work seems to be the story of everyone's life right now. The plus side is that summer break is on its way! 

Mac- LOL, I like to cook but I have to be in the mood to do it. Since I was in the mood it doesn't feel like work. How was you Spring Break? 
____________________

Am I the only one thinking that Georgina Goodman is jacking Nicholas Kirkwood's style with in SS 2010 line? I think they are super cute but they are def Kirkwood influenced. I've never been the biggest GG fan but I really like the shoes this season.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Those first ones are GORGEOUS.
I waaant! (:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac, that was LAST NIGHT. Today is different.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: Haha. You can always cook for me  My spring break was awesome, although I really wanted to go to coachella, then realizing that I'm 14, and I wouldn't be able to do anything! Sucks.

I agree, the platform, and the architecture of the shoe is inspired by kirkwood. def. I like the third pair. reminds me of curling.
http://api.ning.com/files/KDv*V2RW*...k2yq4OJsMY4RbXgwUBf5PMyFty*F/CurlingRocks.jpg

kwim?



PurseXaXholic said:


> Mac, that was LAST NIGHT. Today is different.



You PMed me first. but I half ish wanted to talk to you. jk,


----------



## alyssa18

I know this is so random but I was wondering if any of you guys act and what plays you have been in.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Alyssa- I act! I'm actually very into acting. I've done multiple plays. I was the Lady-in-waiting to the queen in Cinderella, Rizzo in Grease, Gloria Thorpe in Damn Yankees, Shprintze in Fiddler on the Roof, Cheshire Cat in Alice in Wonderland, Georgina in The Music Man, and I've had leads in random little school plays. The first six were with an acting troupe I'm in.
Don't hate on the drama geek. (:


----------



## MACsarah

never been in any plays after third grade, but I was in a national diaper commercial when I was younger. But lets not tell my biggest rival that.

Emmerz, if you went to my school, I would probably despise you. Band kids hate choir and drama kids. Like..ew. jk.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ahahaha. Good to know, MAC. I'm a choir/drama geek...forliiife! And contrary to popular belief, we're actually pretty well liked/respected at our school...
And I have band buddies...but I only know them through swim.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Alyssa- I act! I'm actually very into acting. I've done multiple plays. I was the Lady-in-waiting to the queen in Cinderella, Rizzo in Grease, Gloria Thorpe in Damn Yankees, Shprintze in Fiddler on the Roof, Cheshire Cat in Alice in Wonderland, Georgina in The Music Man, and I've had leads in random little school plays. The first six were with an acting troupe I'm in.
> Don't hate on the drama geek. (:


 Wow that is awesome you've been in a lot of plays! Don't worry I'm a drama geek tooo. This year I was in beauty and the beast as babette. And I have a show coming up this week. I am Mrs Pearce in my fair lady. I'm kind of nervous. In a couple weeks I'm trying out for high school musical.


----------



## coachâ¥

Today was so boringg. I did absolutely nothing!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I did a math project and two english projects. 

And talked to mac... all day long.. blah. 
JK 

Edit: 
I really want a little girl 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1271638422594


----------



## coachâ¥

Gaga got a Birkin  http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1073232&d=1271142679


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Gaga ruined a birkin  

LOL I saw, I saw. I just think its stupid that she wrote on it. not gonna lie.


----------



## MACsarah

Its just a bag, and i find it clever. haha. can't hate the girl for having balls.

PurseXaXholic: LOL. My mom said she had me to dress me up as a doll. >.< but yeah, kids clothes are cute!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Its just a bag, and i find it clever. haha. can't hate the girl for having balls.
> 
> PurseXaXholic: LOL. My mom said she had me to dress me up as a doll. >.< but yeah, kids clothes are cute!



I did too! It gives her bag more character! I showed my mom the picture and she just shook her head. I don't know whether she was looking at the outfit or the Birkin.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15001210 said:
			
		

> i did too! It gives her bag more character! I showed my mom the picture and she just shook her head. *i don't know whether she was looking at the outfit or the birkin*.


 
hahahahahahaha


----------



## coachâ¥

Her outfits are so strange and...I don't even know how to explain them but they make her her.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

There was a very lady-gaga esque thing on the outnet's sale. It was a black leo with pink satin thing ontop with huge sleeves. If you can even picture something like that, I'm pretty sure lady gaga has worn it.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> There was a very lady-gaga esque thing on the outnet's sale. It was a black leo with pink satin thing ontop with huge sleeves. If you can even picture something like that, I'm pretty sure lady gaga has worn it.



sounds...creative?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Alyssa- Good luck! I have an audition for Annie coming up, and I might be switching troupes and going to do Evita! (: 

MAC- She's got guts, to say the least. My best friend saw her in concert...so jealous!


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Alyssa- Good luck! I have an audition for Annie coming up, and I might be switching troupes and going to do Evita! (:
> 
> MAC- She's got guts, to say the least. My best friend saw her in concert...so jealous!



I'm hoping I get to go to St. Louis to see her with a few of my friends!  It just depends on how hard it is to get tickets!


----------



## mcoop13

Gaga in concert would be funn. good luck getting tickets coach! I havent been to a concert in soooo long. I was supposed to go see Taylor Swift with my friend but it sold out! annoying.


----------



## coachâ¥

mcoop13 said:


> Gaga in concert would be funn. good luck getting tickets coach! I havent been to a concert in soooo long. I was supposed to go see Taylor Swift with my friend but it sold out! annoying.



The last concert I went to was Britney Spears...and not the Circus Tour.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LOL I went to brit's circus tour! That was my first and last concert.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

coach- do you live in missouri? i have friends there, lol. and gaga is realllly good live. my friend recorded it with her phone, it was awesome! 
the last concert i saw was coldplay...AMAZINGGG.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> coach- do you live in missouri? i have friends there, lol. and gaga is realllly good live. my friend recorded it with her phone, it was awesome!
> the last concert i saw was coldplay...AMAZINGGG.



Nope. I used too.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^She lives in ATL. 
Used to live near there.... 


Mac- Please resist calling me a stalker.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm still mad I didn't go to Coachella, which I would count as a concert. so my last concert was a wrap concert (huge paramore, and other bands signed with fueled by ramon fan)

PurseXaXholic: YOU BE STALKING.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

GASP. you live in Georgia?! i want to go there, SO BAD. do you live near marietta? or have you been there?


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> GASP. you live in Georgia?! i want to go there, SO BAD. do you live near marietta? or have you been there?



I actually am 30 minutes from Marietta.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

What's Marietta? 

Mac- Maybe I just have a really good memory....


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

(: i looove marietta. thats near where my sister in laws fam lives...and my favorite wreslers from there (yes. i know, im a loser. i blame my brothers. but you can deny cody rhodes (or runnels) is hot. go google him. now) (:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Googled. Decent... ummmmmm not my kidna guy.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> Mac- Maybe I just have a really good memory....




Why you jacking my style?!

I googled marietta. I looked at a 3 acre house. wow. For 6 million, you get a nice house there! 6 mil here won't get you anything close to that.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

You sound like my friend. lol. Shes into blondes...I like them muscley, bright eyed, tan, dark haired athletes(: 
and Marietta is a city in Georgia.


----------



## MACsarah

His face looks like he put steroids in it.

No thanks. I'll stick to my pretty boys with a low body fat, and a few muscles.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I liked everything  
No I don't know. he just seems HUGE. lol


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

ahahah oh purse. and imma find a flattering pic when i get on a comp. (: 
and marietta looks amazing! 
i have interesting taste in men...not gonna lie. (:


----------



## MACsarah

hey purse, you like older men and guys who bench press 300+ right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqYDeDEACy0&feature=player_embedded
found your soul mate.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ BAHAHAHA. I got so excited, cause I like 'older' (not 80, thanks MAC.) men and guys who can bench press mucho, so I clicked on it...then got scared. GAH.


----------



## mcoop13

Hes cute. I always pictured those wrestlers as looking like hulk hogan lol didn't know there were any decent ones out there!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oh. and mi favorito picture of CODY! (:
http://www.codyimages.net/displayimage.php?album=546&pos=1
huzzah.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

mcoop13 said:


> hes cute. I always pictured those wrestlers as looking like hulk hogan lol didn't know there were any decent ones out there!


 
yay! (:


----------



## MACsarah

girl, that ain't cute. The face isn't pretty enough!


Maybe its just me, but his hair...it bothers me. 

http://prncsjenny.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/david-beckham.jpg
older and a athlete. Ohhh yeah.


----------



## mcoop13

Haha in some of the pictures hes making really weird faces. the candid ones make him look much cuter.


----------



## mcoop13

macsarah said:


> girl, that ain't cute. The face isn't pretty enough!
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me, but his hair...it bothers me.
> 
> http://prncsjenny.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/david-beckham.jpg
> older and a athlete. Ohhh yeah.




yessss


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Makes sense. I dun't like them purty boys. (:
I like 'em rough. And rugged. Although, Cody is semi-pretty boy. 

Mcoop- He does make weird faces. I tend to ignore them though. Hhahaa. The candid ones of him are aweeeesome.

I blame my brother's for making me watch wrestling and making me like them.


----------



## coachâ¥

He is def. not my type. 

The houses in Marietta are gorgeous! They have a very unique look to them. We looked at one, but someone ended up buying it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

BECKS=GORGEOUS. (:
And I google mapped Marietta, its awesome. I strive to live there one day. (: When I get tired of CA, which probably won't be soon...

And y'all sound like my friends! (except for mcoop!) I have different taste...hahaha. (:


----------



## MACsarah

we have a uniform we have to wear to band, and I put it in the wash, and I took the load out, and I can't ...urh...find it.

I think my washing machine ate it. :\


----------



## mcoop13

Hahah emmerz am I the only one who agreed that he was cute? I like a wide variety of guys though - I don't have any certain type!


----------



## mcoop13

MAC the washing machine eats a lot of my clothes. especially my socks. i think i buy new socks every month, its bad.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Yes, yes you are. Hehehe. (: My type is simple: He has to play a sport, bonus points if its multiple. 
My dad, well, he wants a football player for me. 
I think he might kill me if I dated a baseball player...


----------



## coachâ¥

I have not seen any swimming suits I absolutely love yet.

I'm going to get my hair cut and get my eyebrows done.
Outfit:
Dark washed skinny TRs
White tanktop
black Chanel flip flops
Alexander McQueen pink and black stole
Weekender (I haven't changed from this weekend)
Rolex/T&Co necklace/Chanel earrings/Tiffany ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oh Coach, I was just thinking about going to the Holts Spa to get my eyebrows tweaked and then I read your post! Baha.

Outfit today:
White sheer CM top
Navy & cream GAP shorts rolled up
Black tights
Black flats
Small TCo pendant

OMG some of your Outnet deals are soooo good :'( I'm so jealous.


----------



## MACsarah

Am I the only one that doesn't get eyebrows done? 

LOL.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ So you have like zero body fat AND you don't have to get your brows done? I officially hate you kthanks 

PS My wayfarer 54s finally arrived. Yeee so happpy.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol15h said:


> ^* So you have like zero body fat AND you don't have to get your brows done? I officially hate you kthanks *
> 
> PS My wayfarer 54s finally arrived. Yeee so happpy.


 

ITA

But i don't get my eyebrows done either. LOL


----------



## MACsarah

If it makes you feel better, i applied to much moisturizer today, and my skin looked oily.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Today I went shopping, again..OPPSYYY!!

I used to get my eyebrows done but I never have time to get them waxed, so I just pluck. I don't find it painful so it doesn't bother me. Oh, my diet starts tomorrow  BOO!!

Today I wore:
- Zara black & white striped oversized t-shirt
- Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
- Zara dark washed denim crops
- Jimmy choo flats
- Mulberry bayswater
- Ray-ban aviators 3025 in gold

I got another big pony t-shirt from RL, lurvlay. So handy to pull on with sunnies over here.


----------



## coachâ¥

I get mine waxed. It is wayy less painful! 

Love your outfit Sarahlouise. I wore my McQueen scarf today!

I saw pics from my school's prom and some of the dresses are so pretty.


----------



## coachâ¥

double post.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Thank you coach!!  What colour is your scarf?! I really would like another one, but it's between another McQueen or a Burberry and I think Burberry would be nicer, you know a change. Hurmph.

I want the Alexa so badly but it's impossible to find in oak, GR!!


----------



## coachâ¥

sarahlouise06 said:


> Thank you coach!!  What colour is your scarf?! I really would like another one, but it's between another McQueen or a Burberry and I think Burberry would be nicer, you know a change. Hurmph.
> 
> I want the Alexa so badly but it's impossible to find in oak, GR!!



I have a pink and black one and a white and black one.

I sneezed and I now have a major headache.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ohhh lovely!! I have the white scarf with the black skulls, it's nice but I like the green and blue as well, or the burgandy. Ohhh I am on a massive hunt for this handbag, I WILL NOT BE DEFEATED!! Or so I hope...

Ouch, take a painkiller if it's still sore in a while  I am officially addicted to eBay, hello debt..


----------



## coachâ¥

sarahlouise06 said:


> Ohhh lovely!! I have the white scarf with the black skulls, it's nice but I like the green and blue as well, or the burgandy. Ohhh I am on a massive hunt for this handbag, I WILL NOT BE DEFEATED!! Or so I hope...
> 
> Ouch, take a painkiller if it's still sore in a while  I am officially addicted to eBay, hello debt..



I remember seeing one at Saks that was navy blue with white. I wanted it, but I had just gotten my pink one. 

I love the Alexa too! If I wouldn't have just got my Bal Sahara Work I would totally have hunted that bag down.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Bal Sahara work?! that sounds interesting...haha.

Oh gr, I really REALLY want one. I'm scouring every website, shop and even eBay but all of them on eBay seem to be fake. So annoying, gr. I just want a new bag  

I have been watching Fashion TV so much and this song was played, I can't stop listening to it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW7wDvITWiY

I love it!


----------



## coachâ¥

sarahlouise06 said:


> Bal Sahara work?! that sounds interesting...haha.
> 
> Oh gr, I really REALLY want one. I'm scouring every website, shop and even eBay but all of them on eBay seem to be fake. So annoying, gr. I just want a new bag
> 
> I have been watching Fashion TV so much and this song was played, I can't stop listening to it..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW7wDvITWiY
> 
> I love it!



Are you looking for preowned?


----------



## sarahlouise06

coach&#9829;;15017215 said:
			
		

> Are you looking for preowned?



No, I'd prefer brand new but it's IMPOSSIBLE to find an oversized Alexa oak. So, I've been looking at eBay too in the hope I can find it there, but I can't find it either. Well, they have some but all the ones I have been looking at have turned out to be fake  

I'm also thinking buying it pre-owned would mean I could get another handbag too LOL. I am OBSESSED with handbags.


----------



## mcoop13

I understand the obsession sarahlouise! Every time I buy a new bag I start the hunt for the next one..it never ends lol


----------



## sarahlouise06

I know, I sold my soul to fashion LONG ago


----------



## pinkpol15h

Good afternoon everyone!

I wore:
White bf CM cardi
Grey Little Miss Sunshine tee
Black CM shorts
Black tights
Black beaded Minnentonka moccasins
Yellow JC Daydreamer
Long Tco necklace
Black RB 54 Wayfarers


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Whats the temp there? Don't you get a little warm in those tights? Cute outfit  

Afternoon Ladies  

I'm really loving all this gorgeous weather we've been having, helps keep me in a good mood all day. 

Outfit 
White Racerback Tank 
COH Skinny Jeans 
Black Leather Ankle Boots 
Iradj Snake Necklace/Bronze Colored Lucite Cuff/Stud Earrings


----------



## kmd1_123

LL08: Answering for Pink, it was about 19C today, but where I live (30 mins) away from Toronto,  it was a bit windy and cool rather than hot.

Sarah: I like the look of the plaid light weight Burberry scarves. (are you talking about the spring/summer scarves?) because I have the tan coloured Cashmere one for the winter, and thats nice too. Either way, I prefer plaid over skulls.

Outfit 
- Anti-Bullying Tee for a school campaign
- grey leggings
-arizona birks
- diamond earrings


----------



## sarahlouise06

Yes, the plaid light weight scarves; they're beautiful! I would like the pink and beige one (I think it's those colours), anyway it's lovely. I have two cashmere Burberry scarves, but they're both winter scarves (one black, and one the regular beige nova check). I do prefer the Plaid over skulls but there's something about the A MCq scarves that I love!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

SL & Coach, all the McQ talk is enabling me to buy one. I've always wanted one but then McQueen died and all of a sudden, they were sold out everywhere :/ now that the scarves are back, I'm def getting the black skulls on ivory one ASAP!

LL- I actually prefer tights to jeans. Jeans actually feel warmer to me, which doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## MACsarah

It was raining today in socal, and there is a HFH projects my friends and I are suppose to volunteer for tomorrow. ..>.<


----------



## mcoop13

Now I want to go out and buy scarves! Even though its getting warm here.. almost beach weather!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Coincidentally, I was just in the Hilary Duff style thread- she tends to wear scarves in Spring. It's quite inspirational, she's so creative with tying her scarves. You should check it out.

Mac whats HFH?


----------



## MACsarah

habitat for humanity. Its a charity that builds home for low-income families.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

hey guys havent been on in forever. 
i recently bought a pair of boyfriend jeans capris. and i have to wear a green top for earth day tommorow. i was thinking about wearing the new jeans. do you guys have any suggestions about how to wear them on short people?


----------



## MACsarah

if you have cankles, and avarage legs, I think you're screwed. but thats just my honest opinion.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

lols. i dont have cankles and my legs are skinny compared to my curvy waist. the pair i got are actually very flattering. i know that sounds weird. i was very anti boyfriend jeans until i found the perfect pair! i just cant decide what to wear on top!


----------



## MACsarah

a slouchy v-neck with a fitted blazer?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Good plan. I def have a green american apparel vneck i just have to figure out if i have a good blazer to go. Thanks so much its a great suggestion!


----------



## MACsarah

no problem, pearl  how has life been?


----------



## sarahlouise06

I love wearing scarves in the summer, either silk scarves or pashminas. They add a little spice to a plain outfit; a pair of skinnies, gladiator sandals, cashmere blend vest and a scarf = sorted. Oh, and sunglasses of course!

http://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk/uk-sunglasses/Dior-Sunglasses/Dior-Line-Black-Grey-Stripe/15274.htm

^ These sunglasses are AMAZING. I tried them on in the shop on Monday and loved them, but I think I'm still in love with the Prada butterfly sunglasses (for the mean time).

Oh, and I may be getting a Chanel 2.55 in black - HOW EXCITING!!! I'M A CHANEL HANDBAG VIRGIN!!!! 

What's the weather like in the US? Are you guys able to wear summer outfits yet?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

sarah i love those diors! currently its poring by me. the weather has been in the 70s which i love so im not complaining

mac im so sorry i havent been on lately. this year has been SO hectic. I am barely ever home, nonetheless on the computer.

im not the biggest scarf fan. i have a couple i love but i dont wear them that much.

I have 3 pairs of sunglasses for this season, two are marc jacobs and one is a pair of betsey johnson butterfly's


----------



## MACsarah

I used to have a red McQueen scarf that I wore to death because nicole richie had one. If you asked me two weeks ago about summer clothes, it would be a yes, a no today since it rained yesterday.

pearlisthegurl:Haha. its cool ! Someone has been a busy bee.

I'm on my break now, but gotta get in my CS hours in.
wearing:
Purple polo
cuffed J brand shorts 
Purple converses 
rainbow canvas tote;White ceramic watch;A kick-ass band-aid on my knee.


----------



## kmd1_123

sarahlouise06: Thats really funny, I tried on those exact same ones about 2 months ago! I didn't think they suited my face well so I ended up with Black Ray Ban 54's.
Oh, and I love a good old Black Chanel Flap! 
In Canada is mildly warm, not enough that I can wear shorts and not be cold though!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Your CS hours in?! :S 

Pearl - Lordy, I don't even want to think about how many pairs of sunglasses I have! I have 2 Gucci, 1 Dior, 1 Ray-Bans, 1 La Perla and 1 Chanel. That's not too bad? I think I have major shopping issues, no joke haha.

That's not so good  I hate it when it rains, such a pain, especially when it's warm and it rains! Gr.

I AM SO EXCITED FOR SEX AND THE CITY 2 THE MOVIE!!! Honestly, if Carrie doesn't want mr big then i sure as hell will have him. He is beautiful. This had led me to realise that I really do like older men with ambition, you know, which probably explains why I have been single for so long. Hurmph. Please God let me find someone some day..haha.


----------



## sarahlouise06

kmd1 - Yah, I LOVE the Chanel 2.55 and have wanted one for a while but I haven't got around to buying one for some reason. I'm so excited. It's beautiful! hehe.  Really? I love those sunnies, very VERY tempting...

Oh, sorry to ramble on but my little car is at university whilst I am stuck at home (volcanic ash palarva) and it's waiting on me. I need to have it washed upon my return, he's called ralph haha....after ralph lauren LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello Everyone!

This week is spirit week at my school, meaning each day we dress in different themes and partake in various ridiculous activities, tomorrow is Harry Potter Day. I have so much homework to do (what else is new?), AP Exams in a few weeks and I haven't even thought about studying...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute - LOL Harry Potter Day... my school has Golf Day next week  I'm gonna dig up my mom's Burberry polo actually made to play golf in. 

Kmd- when and where did you buy yours? Chanel prices in Canada are ridonkulous. I've been wanting to get a WOC or reg 2.55 or Reissue for such a long time but I've been waiting til our prices and currency are the same with US.

Pearl- I love MBMJ sunnies! Pretty inexpensive and the colours are great. MBMJ shields are the best imo.

LL08- I forgot to tell youuu.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Purse said it was your bday recently. PS Rumi from Fashion Toast wore Grey Ant sunnies in her recent pics and they are sooo cute. I thought of you  haha.

SL- Does Prada come out with diff versions of the butterfly sunnies every year? I wanted to get a pair last summer but there were no colours I was in love it. The shape is great for my tiny little asian nose.


----------



## mcb100

Picked up a dark wash pair of TRs today, for only 50 dollars. A little too small on me, but all my jeans stretch out after a while and I couldn't pass up the good deal. King of Prussia is kind of really really far for me, but we have this little store kind of in the area where I live that's kind of like Plato's Closet and you can get really good deals on past season stuff. Nothing extravagant or anything, but I'm used to having to order most of my clothes (except for a&f) from the Internet. They had those TRs, uhmmm what else...a few Juicy shirts, a cute Juicy purse that I may purchase one day, (I usually stick to Chanel & LV but I don't usually bring my super good purses to school, and this Juicy one looked like it could be a really cute schoolbag), Juicy bracelets, lots of handmade/homemade jewelry that was really interesting looking.....Lol.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love king of prussia! TR for 50 is a good price. Today I wore:

green american apparel vneck
coin urban outfitters layered necklace
current elliot boyfriend jeans
coach striped wedges

Im enclosing pictures of the jeans and shoes.
shoes
jeans


----------



## pinkpol15h

The jeans look really good on you pearl!


----------



## coachâ¥

Love the jeans Pearl! 

I went tanning today and got a mani pedi with my mother.
Outfit:
Dark washed J Brand skinny BF jeans
White Burberry v-neck
black and white Alexander McQueen scarf
black Lanvin flats
Jumbo/Pale pink clic clac/Rolex/diamond studs/Tiffany necklace


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Tomorrow's earth day!!
I'm wearing... 
Jean Shorts
Earth Day Tee Shirt (extra credit for bio) 
flipflops


----------



## MACsarah

Oh hell naw.
www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Chace+Crawford+fails+attempt+escape+being+RcGsopIv-M8l.jpg?39715PCN_Crawford03

I like her bag though.


----------



## pinkpol15h

OMG his pocket too.. ugh. Who's the girl he's dating?


----------



## sarahlouise06

pinkpol - As far as I know they have the same shades, standard black, tortoiseshell and purple (purple being my favourite). They may have other shades, but those are the colours I've seen around.

Coach - I love your outfit!  When you Americans say tanning do you mean a sun bed, or actual tanning outside?! 

I really don't find Chace Crawford attractive?! He's okay, but there's no wow factor there for me..hurmph, maybe I'm just weird LOL.

Today I have to go to the bank, sort out funds and PAY FOR MY CHANEL!! Which in turns means deciding what to wear. I fly back to university tomorrow (ash permitting) so I also have to pack, I have 40kg of luggage booked in LOL.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ps. I may be getting REALLY good work experience this summer! My friend's mum used to work as the head of Toni&Guy (hair care, do you have that in the US?) PR for 5 years and now works with GHD and basically, work experience with her would be epic, she has done work with Vogue and Elle too. HOORAY. I will be so so so excited if it happens! I'm doing work experience this summer for a bridal magazine, not exactly amazing but it's good to have on the CV. My plan is to do the bridal magazine this summer (and perhaps this other option too if it happens), then to try and apply to somewhere bigger and better next year, perhaps in London!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Thanks guys!
Todays earth day but I dont have dress down, (I had a green dress down yesterday for some reason)

wearing
jcrew khaki skirt
gap polo
lacoste sweater
blowfish flats


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac-- Maybe that's his mom.......... 
ps- were you the one that liked PINK by Vs?? 

And I already posted my outfit for today. Yesterday.


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: Ahh, i take my mom's , She got hers in San Fransisco a couple years ago. So it was a bit cheaper than over here! Maybe its worth it to take a trip across the border to pick one up?

Mac: It's probs his younger sister, Candice Crawford, or I'll have a heart attack!
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/news/080428/crawford_crawford320.jpg


----------



## coachâ¥

I tan in a bed SL.

I'm so hungry and all we have is a Lean Cuisine rice bowl...yuck!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Pink-* Thank You!! I'm swear I'm addicted to them, I've been thinking about getting a red pair. 
*Sarah-* I don't think you're wierd, Chase Crawford doesn't really do much for me either. Have a safe flight back to school  
*Pearl-* Nice to see you back in here  Your outfit sounds cute, is blowfish a brand? 
_______________________________________

Happy Earth Day  

The news has been talking about rain all week and we haven't seen a drop of it yet. I hope it doesn't wait till the weekend because I have outdoor plans. What does everyone else have planned for this weekend? 

Outfit 
Black Oversized Fedora 
Black draped back tank 
CE denim leggings 
Tan flat gladiator sandals with small zebra print detail 
Hoop earrings/Various bracelets and cuffs/index finger ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Pink-* Thank You!! I'm swear I'm addicted to them, I've been thinking about getting a red pair.
> *Sarah-* I don't think you're wierd, Chase Crawford doesn't really do much for me either. Have a safe flight back to school
> *Pearl-* Nice to see you back in here  Your outfit sounds cute, is blowfish a brand?
> _______________________________________
> 
> Happy Earth Day
> 
> The news has been talking about rain all week and we haven't seen a drop of it yet. I hope it doesn't wait till the weekend because I have outdoor plans. What does everyone else have planned for this weekend?
> 
> Outfit
> Black Oversized Fedora
> Black draped back tank
> CE denim leggings
> Tan flat gladiator sandals with small zebra print detail
> Hoop earrings/Various bracelets and cuffs/index finger ring



i have had rain yesterday and today. im so glad tommorows friday!
http://www.blowfishshoes.com/
they are so comfortable! and cheap

I bought these but don't know if I love them. http://www.blowfishshoes.com/ItemServlet?op=LKP&id=188&subcat=22


----------



## MACsarah

Just changed my facebook profile picture to one in me in a bikini since everyone has a picture of them on the beach now. 

haha.


----------



## Couture_Girl

mehhhhh. -_____- dieting is hard. i havent had soda or juice in 4 weeks 
ihavent eaten fast food in a looooongtime
no candy no cookies -_- 
must.get.flat.stomach.must.get.flat.stomach.
for summer T_T
man my body is so odd. im like 5'1 and weight like 110-112.
i have the skinniest legs youll ever seen but my stomach. -_- ./ rfdjsdtjrtgfjnhrgf
okay well im gunna go eat my nasty ass diet bar.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Gah. Sorry I've been MIA. Apparently, I tore my meniscus in my right knee, and now, I have to have surgery...so we're working that out.
Not even going to post my outfit because I got no sleep last night. Knee hurts SO bad.

Sarah- JEALOUS MUCH!? I want a Chanel so bad! Post a pic when you get it!


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: I'm so sorry about your injury! I feel your pain. I wish you a fast recovery!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz-  wishing you a speedy recovery!! 
Pearl- Thanks for the link  The prices are great and some of the shoes were cute. I'm not sure how I feel about the pair you posted, I think they may make your feet look wide. 
______________________

*Fans self hysterically* Louboutin has done it again!! My mom was walking past me and stopped dead in her tracks, lol.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Thank you! I'm pissed, because I'll be missing EBAL's (Basically the thing you train all year for) because of it...cooool. Ugh. I hate needles, too. I'm a wreck, lol!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LL08- Thank you! Means a ton! (: 
Y'all are too sweet!


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> MAC- Thank you! I'm pissed, because I'll be missing EBAL's (Basically the thing you train all year for) because of it...cooool. Ugh. I hate needles, too. I'm a wreck, lol!



I'm so sorry! I was hoping you wouldn't be missing important event due to the injury.  

those Louboutins are hot. I now want those, and the frutti x2.


----------



## kmd1_123

omgxitsxemmerz: Oh my goodness, I hope you feel better soon!

Pearl: I like a couple others on the site, but I'm going to have to agree with you on not being sold on that particular pair. I'm not the biggest fan of the thick straps


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

The rain decided to make its appearance today and its supposed to rain for the entire weekend :/ Boo. 

Outfit 
Grey Theory crewneck shortsleeve sweater 
black motorcycle jeans 
Black platform peep toe pumps 
Stud Earrings/Black Cuff/black 2 finger ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

kmd1_123 said:


> omgxitsxemmerz: Oh my goodness, I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Pearl: I like a couple others on the site, but I'm going to have to agree with you on not being sold on that particular pair. I'm not the biggest fan of the thick straps



I bought them because they were SOOO COMFORTABLE. The straps are elastic and they are really great to walk in. I just think they make me look stumpy so Im not sold. I find some of there flats at marshalls for $20 and I always buy them. They are ridiculously comfortable. The sole is cushy and cute (all are different colors, mostly purple)

Im currently wearing
lacoste cardi
ella moss tank
TR jeans
american eagle wedges.


----------



## MACsarah

Went to school today, and it was a short day! lovely!
wore:
Black rick owens vest w/Silver hardware 
Grey AWbyT tank 
Black ankle jeans
Black leather flats
Foley+corina city tote in black;Grey love quote scarf


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love the foley+corina city tote! cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute Outfit Mac  

I'm getting ready to get dressed for a girls night out. My bestie is home from school so we're going to hang out for the weekend, should be fun. 

Outfit 
Black and white patterned halter neck dress 
Black YSL sandals 
Black Clutch/Hoop Earrings/Two finger ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ahh, thanks for your kind words!
Y'all are too, too sweet. I have an appt w/ my doctor on Monday to see what's going on...
Should be interesting!


----------



## kmd1_123

Mac: I found something that you might like/not like to hear about Chace Crawford

http://perezhilton.com/2010-04-23-thanks-a-lot-volcano


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hello everyone 

I went shopping after school and got a pair of J Brand cuffed denim shorts and Theory black shorts. The McQ scarves were sold out again.. I'm so frustrated D:
Outfit for school:
Navy and white striped CM mens turtleneck
Black CM silk shorts with brass buttons
Black wool tights
Black flats
Black CM shredded scarf
Navy doublebreasted cotton jacket
Wayfarer 54 

And for afterschool, changed into:
Hot pink Splendid tshirt dress
Black wool tights
Grey bf cardi
Black flats
Long Tco necklace 
Wayfarer 54
Tiedye Ferragamo hobo


----------



## coachâ¥

My family and I just got to my aunt's lake house...and it is raining. great. this weekend will be a blast.

Those loubs are lovely LL08.

Get well soon omgxitsxemmerz!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Get well soon omgxitsxemmerz! 
My friend just bought this dress for prom, I LOVE it. lols. what do you guys think for shoes? I told her satin heels to match the waist.
one


----------



## kmd1_123

Ohhhh, I normally don't like Betsey dress but I like this one! I agree with you, or if she doesn't manage to find a pair, go for some shoes the same colour as her skin tone. This will make her dress stand out because the accessories are muted.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

kmd1_123 said:


> Ohhhh, I normally don't like Betsey dress but I like this one! I agree with you, or if she doesn't manage to find a pair, go for some shoes the same colour as her skin tone. This will make her dress stand out because the accessories are muted.



Im the same way, i think betsey is a little overdone for prom but i actually loved the dress. the beading IRL is to die for! What are you guys doing today?
Im playing in a tennis tournament and then am having a few friends over tonight.


----------



## kmd1_123

Wow, I actually read the review on the site you posted, and they said there was an insane amount of beading on the dress! It's alright, I like beads 

I'm heading off to work in an hour, then back home to study for calculus, while my mum, and sister are going to the mall


----------



## pearlisthegurl

fun fun minus the calc part!

im figuring out my schedule for next year. Im taking 4 APs and a long term research class.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Okay. 
I'm at the gym again!! I have so much motivation to fit back in my favorite jeans. Which I got in 7th grade.... 4 years ago. They were acctually my first pair of designer jeans. Anyway? They're s 25 and I'm currently a 26/27 ugh!! So close. I got them up to my hips yesterday! 

So yeah!
Outfit
navy Nike shorts
grey lululemon sports bra
blue v-neck
Nike white/pink/grey tennis shoes.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Morning ladies! Going to hobble around with my best friends...not even a torn menicus keeps me down! (I'm trying to get myself excited...it just sounds painful!) (:
I can't wear skinny jeans with my brace, so I'm wearing shorts/skirts/sweats...kinda limits my outfit choices...gah.
Ideas, please? Jeans are my best friend!


----------



## kmd1_123

PurseXaXholic: I'm going to join you on this motivation quest. I fit a 26/27 jean, and I'm killing to get back down to a 25. I've been trying for months and obviously what I'm doing isn't working because I haven't lost any weight (as my signature shows). I run for 20 minutes/ day, around 3 days a week. I find after a week of healthy eating, I indulge for like 3 days. Its a continuous cycle that I haven't been able to break, any tips?


----------



## MACsarah

aggh. I'll be studying for the Calc Exams, too! I really don't like tests where teachers tell you that if you fail it, you die.

kmd1_123: Have you tried running more? To maintain your weight, you have to exercise for 30/60 minutes, and if you want to loose, its obviously going to be more. While I don't believe in dieting, you have to burn more then you loose, and 30 minutes of running 3 times a week won't burn a full meal.  btw, I saw that chace thing. LOL. the picture of the lady with the Bbag was that ...tessa girl.

LadyLouboutin08: thanks. That sound so cute that you still keep in touch with old friends!

omgxitsxemmerz: how cute.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Listen to Mac, she knows what she's talking about.  There is no way I could eat healthy. At all. LOL So I've just been excersizing more. Or at least trying too.... The best part is I have dance class 4days/week built into my schedule. So that's at least some.... plus my trainer 1day/week, I go with my mom randomly to the gym also. maybe 2 days/ week? Oh and body pump class 1 day/week. SO I've been TRYING. lol


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I can't eat healthy, either! I swear, if I try a diet, i'll fail the first minute. Which is why I run 90 minutes in the morning + extra curricular sports. Is body pumping hard? I've never tried that. wait. nvm. Just googled it, and is it just weight training? I've never heard of it being called body pump class.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

It's like cardio and weight training with music. It's okay... I get SO sore after it though.


----------



## MACsarah

ROFL. sucks for you. This will sound really n00b of me, but I get sore after just 10 push ups. I can't do push ups, or pull ups for the life of me.


----------



## kmd1_123

Mac: I was thinking of doing 30 minutes of cardio, 15 minutes of cool down, and 15 minutes of muscle building afterwards for 3-4 times a week. I'm going to try to cut down on the sugar and junk. Do you think that is enough to lose, not maintain?
and TBH i don't know if I could run for 90 minutes, the last time I had done it was a while  ago when I was competitively running 
oh how school and work has taken up so much time..

PurseXaXholic: We better update each other every week or so with the progress we are making (hopefully I'll be able to keep up on my end!)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Good Afternoon Ladies  

I'm soooo  I'd love to still be sleep right now, unfortunately I have errands to run.  Its a cold, rainy day, thats perfect napping weather! Maybe some Starbucks will get me going...

Outfit 
Black leather Motorcycle Jacket 
Grey long sleeve off the shoulder tee 
Current Elliott denim leggings 
Black peep toe ankle boots 
Hoop earrings/black leather cuff/two finger ring


----------



## MACsarah

I'm not sure. I have heard 60 minutes of non-stop workout only maintains a person's weight. If you go to a gym, you can consult a trainer for them to build a workout plan for you. UGH. That sucks about your schedule being full  haha. Good luck though! I'm sure you'll have a beach body, and a size 25 in no time!

LadyLouboutin08: That is one hot outfit.


Does anyone here hate studying as much as I do? I really really don't test well, either, so I'm screwed.


----------



## kmd1_123

I'm going to try it because its more cardio than I have been doing. Thanks for the encouragement and help!
and I know, studying in horrible, but summer is just around the corner!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

kmd1_123 said:


> Mac: I was thinking of doing 30 minutes of cardio, 15 minutes of cool down, and 15 minutes of muscle building afterwards for 3-4 times a week. I'm going to try to cut down on the sugar and junk. Do you think that is enough to lose, not maintain?
> and TBH i don't know if I could run for 90 minutes, the last time I had done it was a while ago when I was competitively running
> oh how school and work has taken up so much time..
> 
> PurseXaXholic: We better update each other every week or so with the progress we are making (hopefully I'll be able to keep up on my end!)


 
Yes!! Can we please have a little excersize/weight loss club? LOL I've tried to join some of the ones on the health/fittness subforum, but I feel like its much harder for teens to lose weight because we're still growing at the same time, KWIM? Anyway, today I'm just haging out, I went to the gym and I'm starting to watch one tree hill. I bought seasons 1 & 2 last night. 
So I've been trying to excersize while watching TV. Yeah, Not working. LOL 
Btw, I heard that eating a small portion of nuts every day helps speed up your metabolism. IDK but I'm trying it!


----------



## MACsarah

I have heard they are good, but I don't really understand the small portions since nuts are filled with useless fat. Have you tried the green tea thing? 

kmd1_123: story of my life. I've been telling myself "2 more months til winter break" "2 more months til spring break" now, "2 mote months til summer break!"


----------



## kmd1_123

purse: For sure, lets form our own little weight loss club!
In the first season of the Hills, Heidi is SO blonde, I actually wonder if she's acting it or is actually like that...

Mac: That's a good way to think of it though! The weather will be so nice, and I can break out some bathing suits!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evening Ladies  

I've had a long day. I ran a few errands and I went with the SO to buy new furniture for his house, I wasn't anticipating him taking all day. Now I'm getting ready to head out to a late dinner and a movie.

Outfit 
Black Blazer with Leather Lapels 
Black Kain Label Tank
CE ankle jeans 
Black BA Pumps 
Hoop Earrings/Dannijo Necklace/two finger ring


----------



## coachâ¥

It rained all freaking day and we had serve thunder storms. I just got back from dinner and I'm getting sleepy because the rain sounds so nice. 
Outfit:
white racer back tank
black motorcycle jacket
black high waisted skirt
black Lanvin flats
black and white McQueen scarf
Jumbo/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/pale pink clic clac


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL- I thought you and your SO lived together! Haha I never thought men could be so meticulous about furniture.

I've been buried in homework this weekend, uughhhh. I wish school was O V E R.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: story of my life. I've been studying the entire day, and dude, I forgot what I studied in the morning. I wish I could remember education materials as efficiently as I can remember people's life's.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ohh I like the idea of an exercise/weight loss club, lets motivate each other! 

As it stands I haven't been exercising, but I've been on the Scarsdale diet :

http://lowcarblisa.tripod.com/id18.html

The diet is low carb, so if I exercise a lot then I literally will be exhausted. Okay, my friend has just bbmed me, looks like we're going to the gym at 12.30 aka in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Have fun at the gym!
I won my first round of the tennis tournament so I was supposed to play this morning. Due to the rain the match has been rescheduled.

I am going to the Melting Pot then to see a local production of Cinderella (my friend is in it).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm going to the gym in about an hour. Body pump here I come!


----------



## kmd1_123

^ I'm going for a 60 minute work out soon, I want to keep up with you


----------



## MACsarah

pearlisthegurl said:


> Have fun at the gym!
> I won my first round of the tennis tournament so I was supposed to play this morning. Due to the rain the match has been rescheduled.
> 
> I am going to the Melting Pot then to see a local production of Cinderella (my friend is in it).



Congratulations, and have fun at the play


----------



## PurseXaXholic

kmd1_123 said:


> ^ I'm going for a 60 minute work out soon, I want to keep up with you



Have fun!!! I'm currently loving the gym. Which is good right? Lol I did sixty minutes too. I think I'm going to do this as my new gym schedule:
Sunday- body pump
monday- cardio (until I burn 600 calories on the eliptical)
Thursday- cardio (same)
Saturday- cardio/weight training with my trainer

plus dance for 45 minutes 4X a week. Hopefully this will work. 
(I say as I just got drive through... A bagel and chicken soup... Yum!)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- No, we don't live together. We spend a lot of time at each others houses but I don't live with him. I'd have to  all the time if we did. 

Pearl- Congrats on your win! Hopefully there will be many more wins in the future  
___________________________________________

I noticed some of you ladies are trying to get your bodies right for summer, good luck!! My body is where I want it to be at the moment, but I'd love to cheer you ladies on! 

I have an online test to take tonight and I haven't even started it. I plan to start cooking around 2 or 3 so I need to get a move on. 

Outfit 
Black merino wool cardigan 
Siwy skinny jeans 
Black Lanvin flats 
Small gold hoops/oversized cocktail ring/1 bangle


----------



## alyssa18

Hey guys I'm back. THis week has been crazy as it was show week for my play. It was super fun but I'm glad it is over because now I can concentrate on other things more. I'm doing a no meat diet thing. I'm only eating fish for protein.


----------



## MACsarah

ahh! how can you guys do diets? Don't you guys feel like you're depriving yourself?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That's why I don't. My one friend is litterally crazy. No meat, no sugar, no bread, no fat. Like.... WTF do you eat then??


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Purse, I guess all she eats are veggies and fruits. There are people who crave healthy stuff.. how I wish my taste buds are like that.

LL, wow so many of you ladies have black Lanvin flats. I neeeedd them! Hahaha aw you & your SO are cuuute. 

I'm currently working on an essay and an English film analysis (of the The Island. It's a pretty good movie and Scarlett Johansson (?) doesn't look slutty in any way). 

What I wore earlier today to buy some groceries (overslept and missed church U_U) :
Black Lacoste Merino wool turtleneck
Cuffed J Brand shorts
Black David Lerner footed tights
Black Minnetonka Thunderbird moccasins
Mom's chestnut leather jacket
Club Monaco grey and black long silk scarf (like the Twilly but MUCH longer) tied as a bow


----------



## MACsarah

You can't pay me enough money in the world to have me only eat veggies and fruits! no money in the world. Or promise me a free ride to whatever college I want to attend. Never. I like my chips in my stomach. I also love me some transfat, and corn syrup. Yum.

and can veggies and fruits really provide you with all the nutrients you need? :\


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ofc not. I read somewhere that cellulite marks on your butt or wherever means that you actually need to eat more beef and stuff like that.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She doesn't like it!! She just "wants to lose weight" or whatever. Sorry, but its been a month or so and she looks exactly the same.... No way would I every do anything like that.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ LOL aw now I feel bad for girl. All that pain and she doesn't lose any weight..


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Ofc not. I read somewhere that cellulite marks on your butt or wherever means that you actually need to eat more beef and stuff like that.



Lovely avatar, Pink!

hahhahaha. thank god I eat a lot of pho, but tons of meat. Gotta love me some steak. But no seriously, I always thought cellulites where like dimples on your face. No joke.



PurseXaXholic said:


> She doesn't like it!! She just "wants to lose weight" or whatever. Sorry, but its been a month or so and she looks exactly the same.... No way would I every do anything like that.



LOL. no diets in the world can make you loose a large amount of weight. Honestly, I don't really feel bad. Pay attention in science a little, and you'll figure out the key is to burn more then you take in. Depriving yourself is not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Especially when she gets off this lame diet, anything she lost will come back like that (I just snapped...).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Enough with all this weight talk! You guys are making me feels so guilty...I really want to exercise and eat healthy, but my lack of will power always gets the best of me. I've been trying lately, but failing miserably. Maybe I'll try again this week...

Today, I went to my cousin's First Communion Reception. It was kind of boring, but it was nice to see everyone. 
Outfit: 
White v-neck pocket tee/floral high waist skirt (It's actually a dress, but it's one of those ones that look like a shirt and top with a waistband in the middle).
Silver Gladiators. 
Black Bbag. 
Tons of assorted Bracelets and rings, gold studs, and my Tiffany heart necklace.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, Burberry has BB cases for their April Showers collection. I personally think they are lacklastre but that's just me :-p


----------



## coachâ¥

I love all the people who like cut everything out and don't lose anything. It's like we all know you go home and stuff your face with cookies.


----------



## sarahlouise06

I don't cut out EVERYTHING, I think it's stupid to say 'only fruit, veg and meat'. I'm on this diet for two weeks whilst exercising lightly to burn around 200kcals at the gym (given I am only eating around 800-1000 in a day and don't have enough energy to push myself at the gym). It is a low carb diet, full of fish, meat and fruit/veg. Carbs you see are my weakness ladies, I LOVE bread (crumpets, brioche, croissants etc), I have no willpower. 

THIS MUST BE SORTED OUT!! 

Oh, my friend was given a turqoise Burberry bikini as a present but it's too small for her so she gave it to me and it fits perfect and really shows off my tan. SO PLEASED


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Mac, Burberry has BB cases for their April Showers collection. I personally think they are lacklastre but that's just me :-p



I looked at them, and  thought they where gaudy, and tacky. I like the burberry print on my scarfs, but not on my phone.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

My diet consists of eating my usual food (healthy and filling) and then eating my dinner super early so that I can really digest my food. I dont eat after 5 pm.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hey girls!! School (yuck.) 
Outfit... 
Dark wash skinny jeans 
black bcbg top thing I got for easter 
black/white snake skin gladators
Gold jewelry 

Fun! I'm going to the gym tonight too.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Eff diets. I just got off a detox which was no sugar, bread, wheat, gluten...all the yummy stuff! My mom and I did it to 'cleanse the body'. It just made me extremely moody. I like my sugar.
I did lose 10 pounds though(:

Anyways, today is the day I find out if I actually need surgery...GAH. I'm scared.
Late day at school though, so more time to plan out my outfit (and sleep...)

Outfit:
Gap Elbow Length Purple/Gray Stiped Dolman Sleeve Shirt
Free People Tulle High Waist Skirt
Lanvin Flats (My mom had a pair and didn't tell me...)
Vintage Coach Crossbody Bag


----------



## pearlisthegurl

im wearing
lacoste vneck
jcrew khaki skirt
grey tights
ebay scarf this one
brown jimmy choo flats. (scored them a month ago!)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gosh, is everyone in this thread dieting? I admire your effort. 
I was so tired today, because of course I waited till the last minute to do my ten math assignments and I was up all night doing them. 
Outfit: 
Pale blue loose-fitted pocket tee.
Gray skinny jeans.
Dark gray w/ blue zipper up the back boots.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Gosh, is everyone in this thread dieting? I admire your effort.
> I was so tired today, because of course I waited till the last minute to do my ten math assignments and I was up all night doing them.
> Outfit:
> Pale blue loose-fitted pocket tee.
> Gray skinny jeans.
> Dark gray w/ blue zipper up the back boots.


 I'm not reallt dieting just doing a healthy lifedtyle thing. I'm glad I'm not the only one who puts off math...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Pearl, that scarf is really cool and abstract, though I must admit those honeysuckle-looking parts did kinda of scare me from far away =P

Emmerz, good luck in your surgery :/ its your leg/foot right? My friend twisted her ankle going downstairs when she was getting ice cream because she got too excited for it. lol.

Outfit today:
Black VS PINK oversized henley- loosely tucked in a bit
Cuffed J Brand denim shorts
Purple studdd Linea Pelle belt
Black footed David Lerner tights (very similar outfit to yesterday- I was in no mood to pick an outfit today)
Miss Marc flats
French Connection white quilted with mini shoulder pads jacket


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz- Good luck  Let us know the outcome, hopefully you won't need the surgery! 

I'm not on a diet because I don't like depriving myself. I focus on portion control, and I make sure I get enough excercise. 

It didn't rain today but it was cloudy and cool.

Outfit 
DK black shawl collar; button front cardigan 
COH skinny jeans 
Black NK Platform sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked bangles/lightening bolt 2 finger ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pinkpol15h said:


> Pearl, that scarf is really cool and abstract, though I must admit those honeysuckle-looking parts did kinda of scare me from far away =P
> 
> Emmerz, good luck in your surgery :/ its your leg/foot right? My friend twisted her ankle going downstairs when she was getting ice cream because she got too excited for it. lol.
> 
> Outfit today:
> Black VS PINK oversized henley- loosely tucked in a bit
> Cuffed J Brand denim shorts
> Purple studdd Linea Pelle belt
> Black footed David Lerner tights (very similar outfit to yesterday- I was in no mood to pick an outfit today)
> Miss Marc flats
> French Connection white quilted with mini shoulder pads jacket



your outfit sounds adorable! i was going to buy the scarf in purple but it looked too much like grapes 
emmerz good luck!
its pouring here. i like the rain to an extent.


----------



## MACsarah

> Emmerz, good luck in your surgery :/ its your leg/foot right? My friend twisted her ankle going downstairs when she was getting ice cream because she got too excited for it. lol.



I laughed so hard at that statement from the constant diet-talk in this thread, and then you have a girl who hurt her ankle from the excitement of ice cream. How lovely!


haha.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^hahha. it was my knee, actually, and I'm getting and mri to confirm it this week. 3 possibilities...torn meniscus, strained tendons and an off tract patella with brusing, or ACL tear... :/
Should be interesting. 
Thanks for the support (and the laugh, purse. ice cream, really? hahah) girls! Y'all truly make me smile. (:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That would be so sacary!!!  Ehh I hate the hospital.... (were there enough). 
Anyway, I have a doctors appointment this morning so my mom's letting me sleep in. To bad my alarm went off and I can't go back to sleep..... Perfect, right?


----------



## kmd1_123

Aww Purse how was the doctors?

I had a pretty bad day today, bombed the Calc test today with brought my mark down a whole 5%. Thank god it was after midterms! Still I hate math


----------



## pearlisthegurl

i had a bad day as well  ughhh!
wearing:

pacsun hoodie
f21 blouse
jcrew skirt
lacoste flats


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My day wasn't too bad but I am a little aggravated at the moment. 

Outfit 
Black leather blazer 
Black Kain Label tank 
Rag and bone harem pants 
Open toe ankle booties 
Stud earrings/cocktail ring/stacked bracelets


----------



## MACsarah

Why are you aggravated, LL08? Tell us how you feel. 


I make a great therapist.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^LOL, one of my classmates is itching for a certifed ass kicking. I swear she goes out of her way to annoy me. She constantly asks questions that are none of her business and today she stuck her hand in my purse when my phone went off.  I'm normally pretty mild tempered but I had to put her in her place. She's acting like a tag-a-long or something. Anytime I move, she's not too far behind. We worked together on a presentation not too long ago and since then I can't get rid of her. 

God, I could go on and on about all the crap she does that annoys me. I'm at the end of my rope.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Horrid day. 
Plus, my knee decided to give out in the middle of chorus...almost broke my ankle.
Gah, I'm a mess.


----------



## MACsarah

Sounds like a clingy one! Maybe because you guys worked together on a project, she thinks you guys are actually friends. haha. yeah, def sound clingy. 

I get mad when someone even looks at me when I'm on my phone, but to reach in someone's bag to grab their phone? That is a Faux pas. Who does she think she is? I don't even let my friends answer my phone.

omgxitsxemmerz: Join band. we get to sit down. Unless you're in marching band. jk. I'm sorry about your knee


----------



## coachâ¥

Today was so hectic at school. Some girl fell down the stairs and ended up with a concussion. Tomorrow we don't have to wear our uniforms if we bring in a $2.00 donation for Haiti.

I'm loving the LV Sunshine bag. It's cute and casual.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^LOL, one of my classmates is itching for a *certifed ass kicking*. I swear she goes out of her way to annoy me. She constantly asks questions that are none of her business and today she stuck her hand in my purse when my phone went off.  I'm normally pretty mild tempered but I had to put her in her place. She's acting like a tag-a-long or something. Anytime I move, she's not too far behind. We worked together on a presentation not too long ago and since then I can't get rid of her.
> 
> God, I could go on and on about all the crap she does that annoys me. I'm at the end of my rope.


 
HAHAH you are my hero.

You are in college too- how do people her age even think of acting like that? /facepalm.

Outfit today:
Dark grey acid wash TNA vneck longsleeve
White Energie tank underneath
Black Theory trouser-like shorts
Black tights
Navy wool double breasted jacket

it was like 10 degrees celsius today... I HATE THE COLD =(


----------



## pearlisthegurl

coach&#9829;;15111420 said:
			
		

> Today was so hectic at school. Some girl fell down the stairs and ended up with a concussion. Tomorrow we don't have to wear our uniforms if we bring in a $2.00 donation for Haiti.
> 
> I'm loving the LV Sunshine bag. It's cute and casual.



yes i agree, its adorable! Isnt it called the sunrise? I know its $2600.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Why are you aggravated, LL08? Tell us how you feel.
> 
> 
> *I make a great therapist*.


 
She speaks the truth... 
LOL the doctors was fine, but I wasn't feeling good today so I just got to stay home  NO SCHOOL! Lol


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach, how do you like the "fleuri" items? I think they are named that.. I am a huge fan.. SO cute for spring =)


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> She speaks the truth...
> LOL the doctors was fine, but I wasn't feeling good today so I just got to stay home  NO SCHOOL! Lol



lucky butt.

I came home from XC just 40 minutes ago, and I can't bring myself to start my homework, or study for the major exam tomorrow.

tell me how screwed I'm.


----------



## alyssa18

So I was at school and I was wearing my hermes scarf. One kid came up to me and asked me if my scarf was ed hardy??? Needless to say I was appaled. What is the world coming too.


----------



## MACsarah

Ah. Exams suck ass. I can't wait til Friday.



I hate it how the weekend is so close to Monday, but the week is so far away from the weekend.


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol, Pearl I think your right! 

I like them a lot Pink, but I'm pretty sure it's only going to be wallets right?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- I don't know what her issue is but I wish she would stop. I'm counting down the days till summer break. 

I stopped in Urban Outfitters earlier and I got a little romper crazy. I ended up buying 5 rompers and a cute little shirt. I couldn't pass them up they were cheap and cute. I'm on their site right now debating on buying this Dolce Vita one.....hmm...

Outfit 
Navy blue backless t shirt 
J Brand ankle jeans 
Beige open toe platform sandals 
Hoop earrings/Oversized silver chain bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Alyssa- LOL what grade are you in? I think at most 10 people (male and female) in my grade know about Hermes.. I'm sure the entire school knows about Ed Hardy.. sighh.

LL08- All I'm saying is you can never have too many rompers 

Coach- I tried doing a search in the LV site but nothing came up  do you know the inventory for the Fleuri items? I've been eyeing the Fleuri 4 key holder, even if I only have one key.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LL08- I bought a romper today too!! (only one though...) Its plain black, but the first one I've found that fits me correctly. And I LOVE IT. I litterally spent 20 minutes in the dressing room with it on, because I love it that much. LOL


I also got starbursts. I love them. I only like the pink ones though..... All the yellow, orange and red ones go to waste


----------



## MACsarah

UGH. Sometimes I wonder why I even try to remain friends with some people. I sit next to this girl in class, and she recently took a trip to somewhere for 1 week. Well, she knew these last couple of weeks where crucial, but she took a trip. Today, she expected me to tell her how to do everything that we learned, and why. I'm trying to learn the current stuff, and I did not sign up to teach her the old stuff. I would love to take a trip in the middle of crunch time, but I didn't, because I know I would miss important information. Guess I know someone who is failing tomorrow's test.

ugh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Mac-* If I was you my response to your friend would be  You are not her keeper and since she acted irresponsibly, she needs to deal with it. Friend or not, its not right for her to expect you to pick up her slack. Homegirl would just be SOL. 

*Pink-* Nope, you can't! I've have a renewed love for Urban Outfitters. I forgot how cute some of their stuff was. 

*Purse-* Congrats on finding a romper that fits! Hopefully you add a few more to your wardrobe. 

I had dinner with my SO's mom tonight, I love that woman. We went to this local restuarant that had the best scallion garlic noodles! I kinda feel bad because it was my second time having them today......I had them for lunch too :shame:


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> Alyssa- LOL what grade are you in? I think at most 10 people (male and female) in my grade know about Hermes.. I'm sure the entire school knows about Ed Hardy.. sighh.
> 
> LL08- All I'm saying is you can never have too many rompers
> 
> Coach- I tried doing a search in the LV site but nothing came up  do you know the inventory for the Fleuri items? I've been eyeing the Fleuri 4 key holder, even if I only have one key.


 I'm in 10th. Sadly noone knows about high fashion for the exception for one girl who has a lv bag and dresses really nice. Sadly I'm alone in this regard.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

The irony is I went into a marshalls and bought a romper(not on purpose)! There usually not flattering on me but I LOVED it. Its just plain cotton and blue for $12. I also got a denim french connection skirt for $10, splendid cardi for $10 and kensie wool dress for $20 (out of season but SO well fitting)


----------



## MACsarah

Since when was Hermes high fashion?


LOL.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Since when was Hermes high fashion?
> 
> 
> LOL.


 You don't consider hermes high end fashion???


----------



## MACsarah

*High end brand* /=\ high end fashion /=\ high fashion.


not the same.

edit:
anyways. I didn't eat breakfast in the morning, so I went to XC practice straight from sleeping, and well, Socal decided to be windy today. Running up hill+empty stomach++++windy=FML. I wanted to die in first period. I looked like a hot mess. 

wore today:
Navy V-neck Track & field shirt from 08-09
Brown leather belt
F21 skinny jeans in navy blue
brown leather flip flops
White Foley&corinna bag;white j12


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> *High end brand* /=\ high end fashion /=\ high fashion.
> 
> 
> not the same.
> 
> edit:
> anyways. I didn't eat breakfast in the morning, so I went to XC practice straight from sleeping, and well, Socal decided to be windy today. Running up hill+empty stomach++++windy=FML. I wanted to die in first period. I looked like a hot mess.
> 
> wore today:
> Navy V-neck Track & field shirt from 08-09
> Brown leather belt
> F21 skinny jeans in navy blue
> brown leather flip flops
> White Foley&corinna bag;white j12


 I'm srry to disagree with you but I believe that if worn in the right way hermes could be high fashion but anyway my new jewelry obsession for spring is pearls I'm in love with them!!!


----------



## MACsarah

I guess we will just agree to disagree, and leave it at that. 

Anyone freaking out about AP, SAT, and/or State testing? I can't wait to get my results. I wish everyone positive results 333 I feel so awkward since none of my friends are worried about the exams. Its like, wtf, am i just that weird?


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> I guess we will just agree to disagree, and leave it at that.
> 
> Anyone freaking out about AP, SAT, and/or State testing? I can't wait to get my results. I wish everyone positive results 333 I feel so awkward since none of my friends are worried about the exams. Its like, wtf, am i just that weird?


 Yeah I'm having s bunch of exams I'm most worried about chem and trig.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im freaking about the Sat 2's on sat! (chem and math 2)


----------



## MACsarah

^ Good luck, Pearl. I'm sure you'll do awesome!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im using barons study guides and im scoring 750 so hopefully that will mean I will get one sat! (barrons is usually slightly harder)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mac aren't you in 8th grade? Why are you taking APs and SATs already?

I have the AP Euro Exam next Friday. I haven't started studying yet. All my friends are freaking out though.


----------



## MACsarah

I have never done Math at my grade level, so my math and bio classes are taken at the connecting High school.  its quite complicated. haha.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I just took my AP Euro entrance exam last week...and I got in! *happydance*
Our essay question was so hard! Machiavelli confuses me. And we just took STAR (state) testing, which was surprisingly simple...the next thing is finals! gah.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Your entrance exam? What's that?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> wore today:
> Navy V-neck Track & field shirt from 08-09
> Brown leather belt
> F21 skinny jeans in navy blue
> brown leather flip flops
> White Foley&corinna bag;white j12


 
HAHAHAHA didn't expect that from you......... 




anyway I just got back from hiphop class, and as a treat I made myself warm cookie dough... AKA I put frozen cookie dough in the oven, and waited until it was partially cooked, took it out and ate it. YUM


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^Your entrance exam? What's that?



Your school didn't require you to take a test to make sure you are able to handle the courses? Mine did. Haha. 

Purse: DDDD haha. Oh, and sounds yummy.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^At my school we're screened, and for harder classes there are requirements to take classes beforehand, and you have to have a high enough grade in those classes. If you don't they talk to the teacher, then to you. But basically you can take anything you want to if you really want to take it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Yeah, cc, its just a test to take to actually qualify for the class...like, 1/2 the people didnt get in...craziness. Next year, I have 3 AP's to test for...I'm crazy, but I need to get into a GOOD collage!
And MAC, does your band have CD's/music tracks? My choir just gave us our recordings of the year, and I'm obsessed! (:


----------



## MACsarah

Are you talking about the recordings of the music programs from the entire year? Hell yeah. haha. I just ordered mine this week, and we get the CDs in a few week. I can't wait to see how we sound this year. Glad your choir year was successful, hearing wise. haha. 

Woah. I would hate to be part of the half that didn't get in. Are they not getting in due to low test scores, or not enough spots in the AP classes?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girlies!

It is my friend's birthday today and we went out for Jap food after school. Now I'm watching Vampire Diaries.

Outfit:
Black TR Dove zipup hoodie
Black and white polka dot CM tee
J Brand cuffed shorts
Black opaque tights
White and light blue striped BCBG satin flats


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, at my school it was based on the grade in your previous class in that subject. I had an A in World Civs and my teacher recommended me so I could take AP Euro. 

Cute outfit Pink!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^At my school we're screened, and for harder classes there are requirements to take classes beforehand, and you have to have a high enough grade in those classes. If you don't they talk to the teacher, then to you. But basically you can take anything you want to if you really want to take it.



my school is the same way. the requirements are from the psat and grades. lol at omgemm "collage."

wearing
school t
7FAM brown cords
coach wedges


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Thanks! We have our BIG freshman competition on Saturday, but the cool thing is, our choir is going in as the top choir, which is AWESOME. But nerveracking. And I'd love to hear your band...anyway to get it on here? I just found out my choir has a website of all our music! I'm learning so much today, haha. And yeah, mostly because there's only two classes of 25 available, and about 100 people tried to get in...

We also had teacher recommendations (from English and World Geography) and I have A's and A+'s in each of those classes, so I was recommended. Yay!

We've got a TON of summer homework though. But my friend's and I are gonna work hard the first two weeks of summer to get it done...
GAH.

And my mom just surprised me with a Zac Posen for Target dress! I'm in love, sigh. (:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Which dress omgxits? I love that line!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Pearl- The multicolored Sailor Girl one! Soooo cute(:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

That one is adorable! SO CUTE!

I ended up the snap tea dress. Its a little low for my chest but i love it!


----------



## MACsarah

That sounds so exciting! Good luck! Crack a voice (get it? break a leg...?). Theres links and stuff, but it would reveal the school I go to. I might be able to upload a mp3 version of our end-of-the-year CD if my band teacher lets me. Awh, I feel bad for the kids who wanted to get in  Agh. Another reason to enroll in a small school. More classes available, and never encountering a class that is "full". 

haha. that sucks about summer homework. I'm going to a different school next year, and from what I've heard, the reading list all consists of books I've already read, so I'm down.



..ZAC POSEN IS DOING A COLLECTION FOR TARGET?!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

MACsarah said:


> That sounds so exciting! Good luck! Crack a voice (get it? break a leg...?). Theres links and stuff, but it would reveal the school I go to. I might be able to upload a mp3 version of our end-of-the-year CD if my band teacher lets me. Awh, I feel bad for the kids who wanted to get in  Agh. Another reason to enroll in a small school. More classes available, and never encountering a class that is "full".
> 
> haha. that sucks about summer homework. I'm going to a different school next year, and from what I've heard, the reading list all consists of books I've already read, so I'm down.
> 
> 
> 
> ..ZAC POSEN IS DOING A COLLECTION FOR TARGET?!



lol yeah its out and alot of the collection is sold out on line!


----------



## MACsarah

awh  that really sucks.

I never know about target collabs in time to get any pieces.


----------



## coachâ¥

I can't wait for summer. I am so stressed with school right now. blahhh.


----------



## MACsarah

I seriously feel like shooting myself in the head. I scratched myself against a few instrument cases while reaching for mine, and it made my arm red, and a line. I didn't think much of it, but when I got home, i meant to wash the "scratch/cut" but I forgot, and now, I look at my arm, I have one of those hideous scars that have that bump, and its red. I can't even cover it up with concealer, since the texture is bumpy.

FML.


----------



## alyssa18

I am off from school today!!!!
I'm going out shopping for some sandals. Then out for lunch.
I'm wearing:
free people red shirt that ties in the back
hco jean shorts
pearl necklace
kate spade bangle
white lacoste shoes


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Going out to dinner with friends later tonight. i think I'm going to curl my hair...... 

Outfit: 
Black romper... Romeo & Juillet Couture, black, thick material, very low cut (i need body tape). lol 
Carmel-colored Ugg Australia galdiators (rather old..) 
gold jewelry 
LV speedy.


----------



## pinkpol15h

TGIF! Going out today after (same outfit as what I wore for school):
Hot pink Tory Burch sweater with gold logo plate
Black Theory trouser shorts
Black wool rights
Black Minnetonka Thunderbird moccasins
RB 54's.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^cute!!

UGH I tried to use Juicystar07's "celebrity inspired wavy middle part hair" Yeah, It looks so much easier than it is. There is litterally a bird's nest on my head.....

ps- 36 minutes until I'm picked up. I still need to...
paint my nails
do my makeup
unpin my hair
get dressed
body-tape myself
try not to ruin my nails in the process


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Cute outfit! Have fun  

Purse- Lol, a lot of people subcribe to Juicystar but her and her sister irk me. 

I didn't have class today so I've been in the house preparing for finals all day long. Summer break is almost here!!! I'm getting ready to change clothes so I can head to dinner and a movie with my honey. It will be nice to get out of the house. 

Outfit right now 
Black oversized racerback tank
White Wildfox Couture "I love boys" leggings 
Black thong sandals 
"A" intial necklace

Outfit for Tonight 
Phillip Lim charcoal grey tee 
CE denim leggings 
Black strappy sandals
Hoop Earrings/"A" initial necklace/Stacked Bracelets


----------



## MACsarah

Cute outfits, LL08! what do the "A" stand for in your necklaces? seems cute.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

They've begun to annoy me... Something about them. Its like they don't connect when they're on screen. You know? I don't watch makeup tutorials, I just like Lush stuff and hair how to's... because unless its something I've been doing for years, I can't do hair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Thanks  The "A" stands for my name. Most people call me Liyah but my birth name is actually Aaliyah (pronounced aah-lee-yah)

Purse- The older one turns me off with her dumb blonde act. I don't think acting dumb is cute but she seems to think so, I can't stand girls like that. I just don't find Juicystar endearing or likeable, I agree, they don't really connect with their audience on screen. I really love DulceCandy87. We have differing taste in clothes but she comes across as very genuine and likeable.


----------



## MACsarah

Awh. Both of your names are so pretty! haha. Wasn't there a singer named Aliyah? 

I love juicystar07, but Allthatglitters need to get her act together. She wants us to believe she is attending law school, but the girl can't pronounce simple words? Girl, please.


----------



## coachâ¥

I have a birthday party tonight and I'm trying to figure out what I want to do with my hair.
Outfit for tonight
Black dress with zipper detail
black gladiators 
Chanel Jumbo/Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Hermes clic clac/Diamond studs


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Awh. Both of your names are so pretty! haha. Wasn't there a singer named Aliyah?
> 
> I love juicystar07, but Allthatglitters need to get her act together. *She wants us to believe she is attending law school, but the girl can't pronounce simple words? Girl, please.*



 Yes, girlfriend needs to stop. 


Yes, there was a singer named Aaliyah (I love her!) our names are spelled and pronounced the same way.


----------



## MACsarah

haha. My bad. I always get confused with names with two letters in the start that are the same. Like "Aaron". so confusing.

Looks like everyone is going out tonight! My friends and I are so lame, we are celebrating the end of exam week (well, one part of the exams). haha. The night is going to be sick.
wearing:
Cuffed up A+O blazer
Royal Blue AA tube dress (yes, it really is short)
Black opaque tights
Black YSL tribute sandals
White J12;


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ah. Being injured sucks. My friends have to come to me, and sometimes they are waaay tooo lazy. 
COOL. Haha.
Anyways, my best friend's coming over later for a relaxed night before my competition tomorrow...whooo.

Outfit Now:
Free People Mulberry Top
Hollister Shorts
Brown Gladiator Sandals
Gold Chain Necklaces

Y'all have the cutest outfits! Jealousness...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute outfits everyone!

I have such a busy weekend ahead of me so I passed on some plans tonight in an attempt to squeeze in some studying for the AP Exams. Not really going so well so far...I need motivation and drive in my life desperately. 

I like JuicyStar but her sister annoys me. I just don't find her all that interesting.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I like juicystar07 and allthatglitters's recommendations. Not a big fan of their tutorials though. I really like michellephan's tutorials cus our skin shades are really similar.

What are everybody's favourite youtube gurus?


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I like juicystar07 and allthatglitters's recommendations. Not a big fan of their tutorials though. I really like michellephan's tutorials cus our skin shades are really similar.
> 
> What are everybody's favourite youtube gurus?


 I like meganheartsmakeup, glassslipperbeauty, and michellephan


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really like makeupbymel... as a person. makeup-wise, she's okay. 
She's really the only one I really watch that much... 
I used to subscribe to meghanheartsmakeup, but her whole "I'm a teen model" etc. thing bothers me. IDK she's so young and I have trouble taking her serriously. She seems like a really nice and poliet girl, something just bothers me.


----------



## MACsarah

^shes 14! I think thats the normal age where people start. The problem I have with her is that she seems desperate. She keeps saying that she has a boyfriend so she can't make videos, and then she turns around and copies the QVC sisters by making a stupid website selling stupid little notepads. That is just as greedy as Hollywood. 


I was at her BlogTV once, and one of the girls that teased her about making videos decided to tell everyone her real name, but then Megan (the angel, of course), decided to tell everyone else the name of the girl, and her phone number. 


btw, I don't think shes the model, I'm pretty sure it was her friend.

EDIT:
I will be seeing a butt on me tomorrow. My mother bought home a cake from a new bakery down town. The cake is pure delicious, and I don't even know the name of it. Agh, wrong night to wear a mini dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Am I the only one who didn't know Lanvin opened up a boutique in Las Vegas in March 2010? My mom mentioned it to me earlier and I was like what?! 

Vegas seems like an odd choice to me, I always imagined that they would open their first store in NYC.


----------



## MACsarah

I actually think it makes sense, and not surprised. Its vegas, and the economy is bad. People come to Vegas to win money,  and when they win money they spend it on pretty things in the shops.


----------



## kmd1_123

Hey girls!

I've been so busy with school and obviously missed a lot of conversation.

Whats everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Last night I went out to dinner with a group of friends. 
Currently, I'm at the gym (what else is new?)
Later I'm going with a friend to watch some of my other friends preform at the ballet.
Then I'm going shopping and to dinner with my family.
Busy day!! and I have no clue what I'll wear.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im wearing

Bow Boy meets Girl Tunic
Hudson bermudas
Jefrey Campbell flats
leather bracelets

Just took SAT ii in Chem. Going out to lunch then probs out to dinner. Tomorrow I might go to a concert.


----------



## kmd1_123

purse: a little black dress and colourful pumps never fail

Pearl: Cute outfit! Which concert?

I just got back from work. I taught a class of 2-4 year olds. They are just so darn cute!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to the mall with a friend of mine, and then I don't know what I'm doing tonight. 
Outfit:
Grey long jersey t-shirt
black leggings
Black Chanel flip flops
Alexander McQueen scarf
black City
Chanel sunglasses/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/pale pink Hermes clic clac


----------



## pearlisthegurl

kmd1_123 said:


> purse: a little black dress and colourful pumps never fail
> 
> Pearl: Cute outfit! Which concert?
> 
> I just got back from work. I taught a class of 2-4 year olds. They are just so darn cute!



uhm its a really large event with MGMT, Weezer Motion City Soundtrack uhm like alot:

concert


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^YOU'RE GOING TO BAMBOOZLE!!! LUCKY. Hate you.... Allstar Weekend's preforming. = my favorite band ever= lead singer zach porter is hot & my future husband...... JUST SAYING. I hate you. So freaking much. You have no idea.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

You can still buy tickets! You should go too!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

1 problem.... 
I'm currently like 10 hours away. LOL 
If I was anywhere in the vacinity, I would be there. Don't worry.


----------



## kmd1_123

Thats weird, my friend just went to see MGMT yesterday!

Hope you have fun!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Purse, I'm going to the Bamboozle Roadshow when they come to town...I don't know if All-Star is going on the roadshow though.

EDIT: I just checked, they aren't...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That's rather depressing. I would've tagged along with you. I've already established this, but when they come here, we're going.


----------



## MACsarah

I would never have guessed Purse wanted to go to Bamboozle. haha. I would think you where more into Lady gaga and Britney spears concerts.

Have fun, Pearl.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Good afternoon!

I went shopping then studied for my AP Physics test, outfit:
Black loose CM tank over white Garage racerback
Black velvet Theory blazer
J Brand denim cuffed shorts
Black wool tights
Long TCo RTT necklace
Black Minnetonka Thunderbird moccasins
Brown Ferragamo hobo


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Thanks guys, it gets REALLY crazy at bamboozle. i have a black t with a guitar coming out of a coffin from marc jacobs so ill prob wear that and jean shorts.

tee
thats the shirt. its my universal concert shirt. works for everything!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute outfits Ladies  

I'm getting ready to run some errands before the fight tonight. My SO and I invited our friends over to watch the Maywearther/Mosley boxing match tonight and I need to pick up a few things.

Outfit 
Dove grey Lauren Moshi elephant tee 
COH ankle jeans 
SR Beige peeptoe platform pumps 
Stud Earrings/Cocktail Ring


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.broslikethissite.com/

I'm not sure if this blog is serious or not. ...:\

LadyLouboutin08: cute outfit


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC - Purse would hate Bamboozle...except for Allstar hahaha

Purse - Yes, I know, I already said I would go. 

Pink and LL08 - Cute outfits!

I should be studying for AP Exams, but of course I'm not. I'm way too easily distracted.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I know a couple of guys who are obsessed with jersey shore. They made this video: this one its pretty funny


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hello dolls!

Just returned from my choir competiton, we retained our number one freshman choir position! Yay! And we got all superior marks in our ranking, so I'm happy! (:

Now, I'm babysitting, then maybe trying to sleep. I'm not lying when I say I can't feel my knee...
Gah.

Purse- I wanna go to BAMBOOZLE!! Jealous.
Ah well, I think Passion Pit is touring. I wanna see them (:
Sounds like y'all are having fun! I'm sitting around watching children play Wii...what a life.

Outfit for Performance:
Black Lace Highwaisted Skirt
Anthropolgie Purple Ruffle Top
Lanvin Flats
Black/Gold headband, 'E' silver necklace.

Unfortunatly, it was covered by my choral robe...meh. Next year, we get to wear cute dresses!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

congrats! omgits


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

thankyou! (: it feels good, we work hard! haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

...am I the only one who does not know what Bamboozle is?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> I would never have guessed Purse wanted to go to Bamboozle. haha. I would think you where more into Lady gaga and Britney spears concerts.
> 
> Have fun, Pearl.


 

#1 I did go to the britney concert 
#2 I would go to see Gaga 
#3 you should've guessed after I said allstar weekend.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> MAC - Purse would hate Bamboozle...except for Allstar hahaha
> 
> Purse - Yes, I know, I already said I would go.
> 
> Pink and LL08 - Cute outfits!
> 
> I should be studying for AP Exams, but of course I'm not. I'm way too easily distracted.


 
Hey! I like MGMT too.... And Ke$ha, Drake, spose, and motion city sound track. 
Which is like... 6 of the groups/people preforming. So there!


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: Makes much more sense now. 

Going out to dinner with my Mother, and one of her old friends. I don't even know her name. LOL. I heard shes nice.

wearing:
Black tailored blazer
Silk ruffled tank 
Black J brand ankle jeans
DvF Opal wedge in black
White j12;Chanel Ivory jumbo flap


----------



## alyssa18

congrats on the competion omgitsxemmerse!!!!
I am in love with this necklace http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=Y0B9E.
Today's outfit:
anf jean shorts
fp lace shirt 
vintage gold bangles
marc jacobs nude pumps
I just started writing a new beauty blog (link down below).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*alyssa*- cute necklace! too bad its OOS. 

I got up super early because of the annoying rain. (serriously... like 6:10 AM)
I'm going to the gym in a little bit for class. 
I just went through all my friends on facebook and got rid about 40-50. Anyone who I couldn't think of a connection with, or if I saw their name and was just like... "Who the hell is that?" I deleted from my friends. 
I feel so refreshed. Its nice to know everyone I'm friends with I know in some way. I also removed people whose status updates annoy me. And people that join 1000 groups a day.
I'm also deleting some old photo albums and stuff....


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> *alyssa*- cute necklace! too bad its OOS.
> 
> I got up super early because of the annoying rain. (serriously... like 6:10 AM)
> I'm going to the gym in a little bit for class.
> I just went through all my friends on facebook and got rid about 40-50. Anyone who I couldn't think of a connection with, or if I saw their name and was just like... "Who the hell is that?" I deleted from my friends.
> I feel so refreshed. Its nice to know everyone I'm friends with I know in some way. I also removed people whose status updates annoy me. And people that join 1000 groups a day.


 What does OOS mean (srry if this is a dumb question.)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Out of stock. LOL not a dumb question. there are so many abreviations. Usually if I don't know one I just google it, if nothing comes up I'll ask.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Out of stock. LOL not a dumb question. there are so many abreviations. Usually if I don't know one I just google it, if nothing comes up I'll ask.


Thanks..haha.  Yeah I think I actually like the bracelet better.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Thanks..haha. Yeah I think I actually like the bracelet better.


 
Which bracelet do you like the best? 
I checked out your beauty blog. I like it! I get so lazy when it comes to posting in my blog. LOL


----------



## pearlisthegurl

alyssa i love love love pearls, the necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Pearl! How was bamboozle? Are you going again today? (its 2-day right?!) Did you happen to see allstar weekend yesterday? LOL


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> Which bracelet do you like the best?
> I checked out your beauty blog. I like it! I get so lazy when it comes to posting in my blog. LOL


 I like the one with the darker colored bigger pearls. I think I'll just have to get it. Oh thanks I was getting a little bored with my fashion blog so I decided to do a beauty one. I love reading your blog too.


----------



## alyssa18

pearlisthegurl said:


> alyssa i love love love pearls, the necklace is gorgeous!


 Yeah me too all of a sudden I am really obsessed with pearls.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

So I saw this romper in Glamour and normally I hate Bebe. I have never bought anything there. But I saw this and I really like it. I can't find it online though and its really bothering me  






Suggestions?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Purse, my skin is itching just by looking at the picture. It doesn't look comfortable at all!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hmmm, I don't think it looks uncomfortable!
I went to the Penguins game tonight and we lost. Boo. I'm not in a good mood.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I didn't watch the game.......... I should get to keeping up with them though. 

It doesn't look comfortable but I think it looks so cute!! I don't think there's a bebe around here.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ There's two haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Well, even if I saw one I probably wouldn't go in... until now. I'll find one.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I have never seen one before, but I checked the website and there is one at both malls we go to...


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I checked BEBE's store after the Kardashian collection, and I saw their sports wear. Decent running shorts at decent price..


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Bamboozle was sO much fun!
Now for school wearing:

blue j crew skirt
polo
grey bcbg sweater
brown flats


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm trying special K's protein shake in milk chocolate. Its acctually good. It tastes kind of like chilled hot chocolate.  Because (according to me) my body can't digest real food before 9 AM. And I've decided I need to start having breakfast of some sort. (Instead of just eating chocolate 4th period like normal.....) 

Outfit for today: Its rainy and yucky and I don't really care. 
Navy Nike Shorts
Pink RL v-neck with navy trim 
Blue Havannas


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Try having an orange or some kind of fruit in the morning! (thats what I do!)


----------



## pinkpol15h

I have a LOAD of homework to catch up on, tests to study for, and major assignments to research about.. This month is going to probably kill me. 
I'm doing 30 hour famine this friday with people I don't know very well. It should be fun.. I really want to get to know them.

Lazy outfit for school (school has drained all of my energy):
Peach and white striped men's CM v-neck, stucked in slightly
Black silk CM shorts with brass buttons
Brown HR tights
Black Minnetonka Thunderbird moccasins
Long Tiffany's RTT pendant
Wayfarer 54's


----------



## coachâ¥

Purse that romper is so cute. I don't think it looks uncomfortable at all?

This weekend was prom and I'm thinking I like the shorts dresses better. I don't think I have found a long dress I would really want to wear to something like that.

I'm going to my brother's soccer game later on tonight, and I really could care less because it is hott!
Outfit:
dark washed straight leg Joe's jeans 
White tank top
Ed Hardy sneakers (I bought them because they were on sale plus I had % off for Macys f&f sale)
Ray Ban aviators/Sahara city/Rolex


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute outfits ladies  

School is killing me! Finals are getting ready to start and it got my stress level through the roof. I can't wait to be finished....

I'm about to run to the mall really quick and pick up some Bath and Body Works stuff. I ran out of my wallflowers and need more.

Outfit 
Purple leopard chiffon scarf 
Black JP tank
Current Elliott black denim leggings
Chanel jelly sandals 
Stud earrings/Stacked pyramid bracelets/Index finger ring


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: since you're working out so much now, have you thought of drinking a few protein shakes in the morning? It helps your hunger, and muscles, which gets rid of fat, and makes you look more toned.


----------



## coachâ¥

These are TDF http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/Womenswear/Spring-Summer-10/Shoes/P-FAITHFUL-BOOTIE.aspx


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: since you're working out so much now, have you thought of drinking a few protein shakes in the morning? It helps your hunger, and muscles, which gets rid of fat, and makes you look more toned.


 

Duhhh.... Didn't I say I drank a Special K protine shake? LOL Yeah I know what you mean, I just don't like making them. And barely have time to. 

ps- I really enjoy you ignoring my PM............ but I get it.

*coach* ehhh Not really feeling them. But they're so far from my style, so..


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: I sent you a response last night! I said something about facebook. right? or I just didn't get your last one.

OMFG. haha. I read "special K" and skimmed over the rest. I always thought special K was a fake garnola bar, and you put it in a blender. stupid me. sorry.

I remember at XC camp we had to drink this horrifyingly disgusting protein drink. They called it muscle milk, and it tasted like.. ugh. I do not even want to go into it. My friends and I used to drink it as fast as possible after swishing listerine in our mouth. It made our taste buds numb so we didn't have that after taste. but it helped our training though. I don't think its the same as Kellog's drink.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

i hate muscle milk! eww. alot of guys drink it at my school!

coach those shoes are cute!


----------



## MACsarah

yeah, a lot of body builder use similar supplements. There is no point in drinking it if you're not going to be training hard though. 

I once saw some 90 lb kid who thought drinking muscle milk would automatically give him a 6-pack. I laughed really hard.


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: Makes much more sense now.
> 
> Going out to dinner with my Mother, and one of her old friends. I don't even know her name. LOL. I heard shes nice.
> 
> wearing:
> Black tailored blazer
> Silk ruffled tank
> Black J brand ankle jeans
> DvF Opal wedge in black
> White j12;Chanel Ivory jumbo flap




i hardly ever post here but WOW! i really have beem looking for a ivory jumbo FOR ever.


----------



## MACsarah

basicandorganic said:


> i hardly ever post here but WOW! i really have beem looking for a ivory jumbo FOR ever.



LOL. really? I think I saw one at the beverly hills location a few weeks ago. Maybe it was beige. What size are you looking for? I can check the LA locations for you.

edit:
I should pay attention more. Ivory jumbo. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I have a giant test today and I'm freaking out... 
Outfit: 
Jean Shorts
Blue v-neck T 
Blue converse


----------



## coachâ¥

Same here purse...I'm not ready for it.


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> I have a LOAD of homework to catch up on, tests to study for, and major assignments to research about.. This month is going to probably kill me.
> I'm doing 30 hour famine this friday with people I don't know very well. It should be fun.. I really want to get to know them.
> 
> Lazy outfit for school (school has drained all of my energy):
> Peach and white striped men's CM v-neck, stucked in slightly
> Black silk CM shorts with brass buttons
> Brown HR tights
> Black Minnetonka Thunderbird moccasins
> Long Tiffany's RTT pendant
> Wayfarer 54's


 I just did a 30 hr famine! It seems like it wldbe hard  to not eat for that long but I actually wasn't that hungry. Are you doing yours through world vision to raise money for starving kids? That is what mine was.


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: I did the 30 hour famine 2 years in a row, and I raised $100 each year! It's a really good cause and its not hard restricting yourself for just 30 hours. The kids in Africa do it daily


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

30 hour famine sounds cool, and its for a good cause! Maybe I'll try it(:

Protein shakes=amazing. Purse, you should totally try them. I dropped 6 pounds with them, and my arms looked really good. 

At school, free period in chorus. Outfit:
J Crew BF Cardi 
A&F volumous tank
Grey Tank
True Religion Skinny Jeans
Gray Boots


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Good luck with those tests ladies  I start my finals tomorrow and I'm freaking out too, I'm just ready to be done already. 

This weather is gorgeous right now, I'm loving it. I'm about to head out for a quick dinner and then its back to studying. :/

Outfit 
Tan Shopbop fedora 
Black linen sleeveless shirt dress 
Black Proenza platforms
Stud earrings/Knuckle ring/Woven bracelet


----------



## pinkpol15h

Alyssa & kmd, mine is the world vision too. Its so true about the African kids doing it daily. I never realized how unbelievable some of my friends can be. They're all like "if I don't eat every 3 hrs I start getting light headed".. Then why did you starve yourself for weeks when you wanted to fit in a dress for those dances? Like jeez  that's why I'm doing it with people I don't really know.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oh btw, what do you guys put in your protein shakes? I'm not an expert in the nutrition area and I RLY need to eat healthier


----------



## pearlisthegurl

hey guys!

wore:

white jcrew blouse
grey mike and chris blazer
navy gap skirt with buttons going down
brown flats.

I went to this hippy store today. and they had a rack with gently used clothes. Got COH jeans for $10 they fit GREAT! so excited. I also got a thermal at pac sun for $2.50 and a teired betsey necklace for $12 at lord and taylors.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Alyssa & kmd, mine is the world vision too. Its so true about the African kids doing it daily. I never realized how unbelievable some of my friends can be. They're all like "if I don't eat every 3 hrs I start getting light headed".. *Then why did you starve yourself for weeks when you wanted to fit in a dress for those dances? *Like jeez  that's why I'm doing it with people I don't really know.



LMFAO. how lovely.


Because starving yourself will make you loose time if you starve yourself for a few days. right. Ladies, that is why you pay attention in science.



pinkpol15h said:


> Oh btw, what do you guys put in your protein shakes? I'm not an expert in the nutrition area and I RLY need to eat healthier



I put coffee, and a few slices of bannans in mine. It sounds disgusting if you think of adding it with milk and all, but the coffee covers it up for me.

When strawberries are in season, I add strawberries, and ice cubes to it. Tastes fine.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just drink the premade ones from Special K.... Honestly, they probably aren't as good for you as the toxic ones Mac drinks, but they're fine for me.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Hey girls poping in and saying hey! havent been around since senior year is so stressfull blah. We have our prom friday and the schedule goes as following (tell me our group isnt crazy) Prom 7-12 Club 1-4 Ihop 4-6 Drive to PA and go to Dorney Park 7-10pm im going to collapse lol.

in other news OMG MILEY CYRUS IM FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW. I LVOE IT I LOVE IT!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The world as we know it is over. I love that song and that video. And nobody on the face of the earth despises Miley more than me. I have serious new found respect for her.


----------



## MACsarah

I don't see the big deal about the music video, and I'm a miley-stan. I love her to death.


----------



## coachâ¥

What Miley Cyrus song are we talking about?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr0Wv5DJhuk

VS.

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1638439/20100504/cyrus__miley.jhtml

VAST improvement.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Hey there minigaga.... 
I do love it though. Her music video reminded me of something gaga would do.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't think she's quite strange enough to be compared to Gaga yet...maybe soon though.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

hopefully she just stays at that stage lol. she doesnt have to be gaga but she can be sexy.


LL: Ive been becoming OBSSESED with Drake too! hes so HOT. im getting my prom look after him.


----------



## MACsarah

^now I'm interested in your prom look! tell me all about it. Nooww.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I usually don't follow Hills drama outside of the show but something happened between Kristin and Lo and Lo's new Birkin was involved! The bag made me soo interested lol


----------



## MACsarah

wait. what?

I DVR the hills now, but wth. Lo got a birkin?! are you talking about the city, and Olivia's birkin?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

What?! I will be watching the hills. What episode was/is that? 

Outfit for today... 
http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat90092&productId=2371_9958
Dark wash jean shorts
coverse a shade lighter than the green in the shirt 
Black braded headwrap/hair band... if it looks okay when I put everything on. 
Assorted jewelry.


----------



## pinkpol15h

It wasn't on the hills. That's why I said "outside of the show". Idk what happened but its probably on perez or something


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Juicy- Hey babe  Have fun at you prom, sounds like it going to be a great time! Yes, I'm  a huge Drake fan, his album comes out in June. 

People still watch the Hills? I never watch the show but I peek in some of the threads sometimes. 

I like the Miley vid, the peacock costume is gorgeous, the Blondes def worked if out for her. 

Its starting to get humid and me no likey it at all, I've had the AC in my car on blast all day. I need a little more spring weather before the summer heat gets here. 

I broke out my VB sunnies today and got a few compliments on them, I'm really liking them. 

Outfit 
Hero Crane white draped back top 
COH skinny jeans 
Taupe canvas and tan leather ankle cuff sandals 
Small gold hoops/gold lock and key cuff/gold 3 finger ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Heidi is scary plastic looking now. I used to watch the hills but they have all spun into media obsessed people.  Lady I agree Miley's outfit was breathtaking!

Outfit

grey motorcycle jacket
white blouse
blue navy skirt.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to Tiffany's to pick up my necklace.
Outfit:
White racer back tank
Black skinny jeans with zippers
Black Chanel flip flops
Pomme Alma/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Chanel sunglasses


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ cleaned your necklace? I forgot you have a vernis alma.. I waaaaant the bleu nuit alma so badly! Bleu nuit and pomme are the two best vernis colours imo 

I got in AP Math for next year! I beat some pretty nerdy nerds in my grade so I'm pretty proud =p this calls for a trip to lv.


----------



## MACsarah

I watch the hills because of kristin. I don't like Lauren personally, so eh. I like kristin though.

Congrats, Pink. I still need to see my result from Calc. I'm pretty sure I bombed the other one.
edit:
there where a few 7th grade boys last year, and we all had to take the entrance exam for AP calc, and the one dude who said he was the Sh!t, and could do it all..failed the test. Really, nerds can be cocky, and all talk. I hate those people. Brag all you want, but if you can't step up to the plate, take a seat.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If only I were Serena van der Woodsen...http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1273101339795&ev19=6:7

I have my AP Euro exam on Friday afternoon, I'm going partying for my friend's birthday afterwards, that will feel so good! 

Outfit: 
Navy C&C dress. 
Gold Juicy flats. 
Tons of random gold obnoxious jewelry.


----------



## MACsarah

^I tried that dress on! I didn't like the fit of the sleeves for me. its cute though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I need to find it somewhere around here...and tone my legs a smidge hahaha


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Woahhh. Miley's new video is crazy! But I like her, so oh well. But seriously, its like Mini-Gaga!
(:

School is school:
Yellow O.U Cardigan
Hollister Light Wash Shorts
Pink JC Ruffle Top
Black Flip Flops


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think her new video is more Britney than Gaga. Cute outfit :]


----------



## coachâ¥

Pink- Yep I had to get it cleaned. I really need to wear my Alma more. The Bleu Nuit color is gorgeous.

That dress is really pretty cute_classy.

I like Kristin over Lauren too.

I'm really liking this color for summer. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1273108117451&ev19=1:1


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Cute-  GAH. Britney is a really good way to put it. (:

I'm gonna be an auntie tonight! My sister-in-law is in labor right now with Landon Cash and Parker Gage! (: I'm excited.
Cinco de Mayo babies too! Yay!


----------



## MACsarah

What did everyone do for Cinco de mayo? My friends and I went to some type of festival. It was fun! haha. I didn't bring the best shoes though. >.<

Congratulations, omgitsemmerz! how exciting.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz- congrats! 

Mac- My SO and I had a few shots of Patron (he had a few, I only could take 2) but that's pretty much it. We both have busy days tomorrow so neither of us could go crazy. How was the festival?

I'm trying to talk myself out of eating this red velvet cheesecake, its late and I don't really need it. Maybe I'll munch on some grapes instead..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I did nothing. LOL No one really celebrates it here. In school we knew what it was, but unless you have spannish, we did nothing.


----------



## pinkpol15h

What's cinco de mayo?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Mexican holiday. Commemorates their victory over the French at the Battle of Puebla.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

One more final to go and I'm dunzo!! I am beyond thrilled, its been a long school yr. 

Outfit 
Black BF blazer w/cuffed sleeves 
Black Kain pocket tank
black ALC slouch skinny pants 
SR beige peeptoe pumps 
Stud earrings/Dannijo Necklace/tennis bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## kmd1_123

I am craving a soft serve vanilla ice cream from McD's right now! (i know, gross huh?) but I'm nuts for their ice cream 


Mac: ohhh, I missed the Hills last night! I'm the total opposite of you when it comes to this show. I lurveee LC, I think she's gorgeous and has a good head on her shoulders. I kind of stopped watching when Kristen came back. Have you been watching since Laguna?

omgxitsxemmerz: Omg, congrats, do you know the genders of the babies?

LL08: Good Luck on that last one!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I am going to be studying all night for my physics test! Gotta ace it. 

Outfit today:
Olive ribbed Gap tank
Black linen cotton mix Theory trouser shorts
Purple Linea Pelle studded belt
White sheer Teenflo short sleeve safari button up
Black tights
Black flats


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am going to be studying all night for my AP Euro Exam. I stayed home from school today because I was exhausted and not feeling too hot. So I stayed home to sleep in and study for the test. Didn't study as much as I should have...gotta study now.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Good luck on euro! cute classy!
good luck on physics! pink

that blue alexander mqueen scull scarf is a great color!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Doesn't physics suck?? I hate it.  I was (basically...) forced to take honors physics and I hate it. Yuck.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> omgxitsxemmerz- congrats!
> 
> Mac- My SO and I had a few shots of Patron (he had a few, I only could take 2) but that's pretty much it. We both have busy days tomorrow so neither of us could go crazy. How was the festival?
> 
> I'm trying to talk myself out of eating this red velvet cheesecake, its late and I don't really need it. Maybe I'll munch on some grapes instead..



Hahhaha. Sounds like you had fun! The festival was suprisingly fun. It was the first year celebrating it for me. haha. Lots of food. gotta love it.


----------



## MACsarah

Going to a party with friends now at 11 PM. I'm hoping I get home in time for 2 hours of sleep, or I will be taking a nice nap in Bio tomorrow. hahaha.

wearing:
Black blazer
Black fitted V-neck
Black skinny jeans
Black Jeffrey cambell Tick booties in black leather
red part time;white j12


----------



## kmd1_123

Ohhh, TGIF!
What are everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

im studying for chem  and then mothers day! im going to my sisters play tonight.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Idk what to get for my mom =( what are you all getting your mothers for sunday?

Outfit today- I'm sleeping over for famine today:
Acid grey T34 sleeve vneck 
Jean shorts
Black tights
Black flats


----------



## alyssa18

Hey girls!
I'm so glad it is friday. I'm noy sure what I'm doing this weekend. I have a TON of HW esp. chem and global.
I'm going to the library to study wearing:
hollister destroyed jean shorts
PINK sweatshirt
Juicy couture pear necklace
blue havianas
I also wanted to let you girls know I am now writing in my beauty blog (link down below.)


----------



## MACsarah

^since you have advertised more then once about your blog here, I would think you want constructive criticism? I read 2 blog posts, and then I realised I've already read about both of them months, and have already known about them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- The patron put me in a better mood but I made me not want to study, lol. I managed to do it though. 

I just came back from getting a mani/pedi and now I'm debating on going out. I'm officially a free woman, the school yr is over for me!!!! 

I might throw on a blazer and some heels when I go out but I still don't know...

Outfit 
White cowl neck T-Wang tank 
Black CE denim leggings 
Black studded flat sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

You have no idea how much I envy you! I have more then one more month til the end of my school year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ The pros to being a college student 

A month isn't that long, hopefully its passes by quick.


----------



## MACsarah

haha. Guess you're right. A month isn't that long, but when some schools around us are already on Summer breaks, its forever.

So, how will you be spending your summer?


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> ^since you have advertised more then once about your blog here, I would think you want constructive criticism? I read 2 blog posts, and then I realised I've already read about both of them months, and have already known about them.


 OK well I'm sure a lot of people haven't but everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Mac I just noticed your signature, the karl quote. I love it!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm done my famine! I actually did lilke 35 hrs lol. I feel so out of it lol. Gonna go pig out now


----------



## pearlisthegurl

only for higher end designers (valentino...missoni) you have to spend money. oh well


----------



## MACsarah

pearlisthegurl said:


> Mac I just noticed your signature, the karl quote. I love it!



haha. thanks. I take everything Karl say like a priest takes everything the bible says..

Are you shopping for your prom dress?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pearlisthegurl said:


> only for higher end designers (valentino...missoni) you have to spend money. oh well


Wait... What?! I'm sorry this confused me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- I don't know how I'm going to spend my summer. I'll probably just go with the flow, I hope to get tons of traveling done. The only concerte travel plans I have at the moment is going to Miami to see Rihanna in concert in July. 

I ended up going out last night and even though I didn't want to, I ended up having fun. At around 4 we went to Ihop and had breakfast. Somehow I managed to wake up around ten despite not getting in till a little after 6. With the help of some Starbucks I have enough energy to run a few errands. I'm going to help my SO find a Mother's day card, and I have a few other things to do. 

Outfit 
http://www.shopbop.com/pepper-top-v...4302026222&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall
Joe's skinny jeans 
GZ peep toe pumps 
Hoop Earrings/Made her think cuff and ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

My friend wants me to go to paris with her next year for a week. Its basically shopping and dining for 7 days lol. Should I do it? I'm sure some you ladies have been to paris before and I'd like feedback on whether one week is enough for a full experience.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hello! Yesterday was CRAZY. I had school (boooring.) and I think I've got a slight cold...then I went to get my MRI (I fell asleep...awkward.) and my dad thinks I have a partial tear in my joint of the knee (owww!) but we don't know if we need to operate. Then, swim meet...that I couldn't swim in, which depressed me greatly, but we won! After that, I went out with a group of friends before having a bonfire at some kids house...haha. I just got home, and now I have to go to a Pre-Ball party with my other friend...gah. I have no idea what to wear!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Go to paris! DO IT! 

Im going out to dinner with my friends tonight.

Wearing denim shorts and a kimono shirt!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> My friend wants me to go to paris with her next year for a week. Its basically shopping and dining for 7 days lol. Should I do it? I'm sure some you ladies have been to paris before and I'd like feedback on whether one week is enough for a full experience.



You should go and have fun! what do you have to lose?



> *
> Mac- I don't know how I'm going to spend my summer. I'll probably just go with the flow, I hope to get tons of traveling done. The only concerte travel plans I have at the moment is going to Miami to see Rihanna in concert in July. *


awwh. Rihanna sounds fun. 

I have a science program in Germany to attend to at the end of the summer, and at the start, I'll be craming in time to spend with my friends, and prepare myself to leave. haha. Probably going to our vacation house in New york, and might be going to Asia for a few weeks. LOTS OF tPF, TOO.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

GO TO PARIS. It's my life goal to go there.... so far, not working to well. You should DEFINITELY go.


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: I've never been to Paris before, but i'd definitely take the opportunity if i were you! Heck, 7 days of shopping in any city would be fun!

Right now for summer, i have a trip to Florida planned with one of my girlfriends! We are just going to relax and tan on the beach for a week!


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> GO TO PARIS. It's my life goal to go there.... so far, not working to well. You should DEFINITELY go.



I'm taking it as the Paris SAT program didn't work out for you? I'm sorry, girly.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Nope. Oh well.... I'm going to figure out how to get to France SOMETIME before I die.


----------



## MACsarah

You can always go there on vacation this summer. haha. Just trowing a complete crazy suggestion out there.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> Wait... What?! I'm sorry this confused me.



haha sorry. I had two threads open and posted what I wanted for the other in here  I just realized. please disregard that!

My goal for today and tomorrow is to cram as much AP chem into me as I can. Im also having a mothers day lunch this afternoon


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Oh was it the intermix thread? Sorry, I've been following that one too even though I don't have one near me, I got the email. 

I already gave my mom her mothers day present. We're going to go to the gym, then get ready for our family lunch/dinner thing. i don't even know what time it is.  
OR What I'm going to wear........


----------



## MACsarah

^I went to intermix yesterday, and forgot to ask for a list. Intermix has cute bikinis though, which I think you can use the gift card on


----------



## kmd1_123

theres no intermix near me so i can't use the giftcard =(
Mac: did you end up picking something up?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Yeah Im thinking of sending my father to pick up something at the nyc store. I just cant figure out what is included. I would like to buy jeffrey campbell shoes but they dont have it at every store.


----------



## MACsarah

kmd1_123 said:


> theres no intermix near me so i can't use the giftcard =(
> Mac: did you end up picking something up?



Besides a few tees, nothing major. I did pick up a dress for my brother's graduation party at MaxFields.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ooh, what dress did you get from Maxfields? 

I LOVE intermix! The closest one to me is in Chicago so the majority of my shopping gets done online. They carry a little bit of everything 

Kmd1_123- You can use you giftcard online. When you checkout it gives you the option of using your giftcard  

Its such a gorgeous day. 

Outfit 
Dita "Decade" Sunnies
White shortsleeve button down tee 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=SEVE-WJ565&c=Shorts&s=C&d=5 7FAM shorts I got mine 9 dollars cheaper at my local nordstrom
Sam Edelman leopard print thong sandals


----------



## MACsarah

Strapless Jay Ahr with diagonal lines, with a empire waist. It was between that, and a 3.1 philip Lim dress, and the Jay Ahr got my father's approval, so thats what I went with. haha. I'm not sure if I should wear the dress to the ceremony, or to one of the graduation parties. 

The gift card they are talking about is a gift card that intermix issues to people that have completed a survey, and its only for a selected items, and can only be used in-store.

Thats a really good steal, btw  haha.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

It is except you cant use it on anything cheap! I know thats the point but still!


----------



## MACsarah

^LOL. I wanted to complete the survey really badly, but there was only so many times you could of told them that their customer service sucks. I don't know about the Chicago or NY location, but here, it sucks a$$. If you're not decked out in a chanel tweed suit, and a himalayan birkin, don't expect any attention, or even a "hello". I get better service at maxfields, and if anything, they should be more snobbier then intermix.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Afternoon girls!

I went to church then shopping with my mom:
Grey short sleeve bcbg sweater with full back zipper
Black Theory shorts
Black wool tights
Black flats
Rb 54s
Damier pochette accessoires
Long tco necklace

Its been pretty cold- it actually snowed last night and this morning. Wth..

I've been really into connector/knuckle rings! Anyone else loving them too? I'm just not sure where to buy nice ones other than online.


----------



## MACsarah

^I love the look of them, but I can't wear them myself. My fingers move to much! haha.


I just went to Office depot to get a back-up calculator for more exams this week. GRR. I have to miss Desperate housewives today, since I have to get atleast 7 hours of sleep. Has anyone have any test taking WHOOPS? Last year, some girl's calculator stopped working. Sucked for her..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I always get new batteries and put them in my calculator before finals. Without a calc on my math final I would KILL myself.

Oh and for test-taking OPPS, Not really but its rather funny. My contacts are super-fussy, and when there is a certain type of chemical in the air, or certain temperature the air is, or if theres a lot of wind, etc. My contacts get dry and in return my eyes water. Once I was taking a Math test and of course my eyes started to water. I was right infront of the teacher and he goes, "Are you okay? Its only one test, if you're having problems we can talk".... Nobody else in my class heard. I was litterally THAT close to him. But it was rather embarassing. I just explained that my contacts were acting up, etc.


----------



## coachâ¥

Hello girls! 

I spent the day at my grandma's with my family. I ate a ton, and now I have to study for a Bio test tomorrow...blahh.
Outfit:
navy jumpsuit
brown Miu Miu gladiators
Speedy/Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Coach ring/Diamond stud earrings


----------



## MACsarah

Awhh. Thats so lovely that you have a teacher that actually cares! My Calc teacher didn't give a flying hoot when a girl cried due to getting a bad grade. Not even a glance..


I bet there will be a lot of dress code violations tomorrow, with people coming to school in their PJs and all.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Awhh. Thats so lovely that you have a teacher that actually cares! My Calc teacher didn't give a flying hoot when a girl cried due to getting a bad grade. Not even a glance..
> 
> 
> I bet there will be a lot of dress code violations tomorrow, with people coming to school in their PJs and all.



I can NOT stand when people wear the PJs to school. It's like don't be lazy and just put on sweat pants.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I'd rather see them in PJs then Sweatpants. For me, they are sorta both the same. 

Of course this is coming from the girl who hates uggs. (In case you guys forgot..)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Cute outfit  



MACsarah said:


> Strapless Jay Ahr with diagonal lines, with a empire waist. It was between that, and a 3.1 philip Lim dress, and the Jay Ahr got my father's approval, so thats what I went with. haha. I'm not sure if I should wear the dress to the ceremony, or to one of the graduation parties.
> 
> The gift card they are talking about is a gift card that intermix issues to people that have completed a survey, and its only for a selected items, and can only be used in-store.
> 
> Thats a really good steal, btw  haha.



Ooh, sounds cute. I had no idea about the intermix survey but with all the stipulations I wouldn't bother filling one out.

I hope I don't offend anyone but it think its so nasty when I see anyone walking around in public wearing PJ's. You look like you didn't even take the time to wash your behind and brush your teeth, you just got up and went.  I see a lot of college students doing this and I can't help but question (in my head of course) their hygeine.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Exactly. Its one thing to wear sweats, workout clothes, etc. (all of which I believe I've done time to time). But PJ pants? Or even worse, when girl wear boxers EW. Not only do you look like you didn't sleep at home last night, but we ALL know who you slept with. Gross Gross Gross.


----------



## mcoop13

Hi girls.. is anyone going to the rebecca minkoff sample sale in ny this week?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

would love to but I cant. What day is it? (How much are the bags?)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Exactly. Its one thing to wear sweats, workout clothes, etc. (all of which I believe I've done time to time). But PJ pants? Or even worse, when girl wear boxers EW. Not only do you look like you didn't sleep at home last night, but we ALL know who you slept with. Gross Gross Gross.



I've never seen girls walking around in boxers and I never want to. Ewww!! 


How is the weather for everyone right now? Its kinda chilly out right now....

Outfit 
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...roduct=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS&color=004 I had to size up to get the off the shoulder look but its cute. 
Black 7FAM skinny jeans
Black Givenchy ankle boots 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/index finger ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Its really sunny but chilly here in Toronto. It feels nothing like spring / summer.  

Outfit today:
Black TR hoodie
Neon green tee with hot pink aviator print
ANF Med wash Erin skinnies
Brown Minnetonka moccasin flip flops
Rb 54s


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Our weather is decent... On the colder side but rather okayish. 
I'm currently sitting outside of the gym waiting for
my mom. The weather is lovely after an hour of cardio. I have a GREAT idea, acctually two: 
1.) let's all use our fake LV black MC neverfulls as our gymbags.
OR
2.) let's wear our Pucci ski jacket & LV gold mirrored bag as our gym bag..
WOW I love this area....


----------



## MACsarah

I see athletic wear, sweats, and PJs the same. It looks sloppy and like you don't care about your appearance. I was raised in a household where you where not seen in your PJs outside of your room. Its like, going to class and telling the professor "I'm sorry, I just woke up from my sweaty night, and I didn't want to look decent for you. Sorry, you're not worth it.".  I mean, really, how hard is it to put on some proper pants? 

PurseXaXholic: LOL. did some girls say that outside of your gym? There are girls on my XC teams who use a Speedy 40 as a gym bag.

I had to go to school today to do the worst exam ever. Continuing it tomorrow. 
wore:
Black rugby school-boy blazer
Green pin-striped J.crew Oxford
Abercrombie skinny jeans in navy blue
Brown leather flip flops
White first;White j12;


----------



## coachâ¥

I absolutely LOVE the Speedy 40 on people, but I could never pull it off as a day to day bag.

It's rather cold and rainy here. The weather is so unpredictable.

I'm going to get dinner with my mom and then I have to start looking over stuff for finals. Blahh.
Outfit:
Black zipper skinnys
White tank
Black leather jacket
black Lanvin flats
Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Coach ring/Black Chanel Jumbo


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: LOL. did some girls say that outside of your gym? There are girls on my XC teams who use a Speedy 40 as a gym bag.


NO. That's what I SAW.... I wouldn't mind it if it was authentic. Or if it didn't scream "I want attention" but both situations... yuck.


----------



## alyssa18

I hate when people wear PJ's or sweats out. I don't mind wearing a PINK hoodie as long as you wear it with jeans. I have never worn sweatpant out of the house my mom wouldn't let me, accept when I go to work at the pool...haha.
Purse- how did you get that view counter to go on your blog?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I completely forget.... Click on it and I think there are instuructions?? idk though.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> NO. That's what I SAW.... I wouldn't mind it if it was authentic. Or if it didn't scream "I want attention" but both situations... yuck.



I don't understand what you're trying to say. You saw two girls carrying fake neverfulls, and wearing pucci skiing jackets?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ No, they were two different group of girls =)


----------



## MACsarah

I see


----------



## coachâ¥

I wear sweatpants out of the house...I don't really see it as a horrible thing to wear. Sometimes you can make sweats look quite cute.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ No, they were two different group of girls =)


 
Yes, thank you  

coach- I agree. Sometimes they look okay. And sometimes I don't feel like wearing jeans. Especially If I'm going to be in the car for more than a couple hours...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I agree with Purse and Coach, I wear sweats out the house sometimes. Its a rarity but when I do wear them I try to make them look cute. I have a pair of black skinny sweats that I love from Rebel Yell and they look really cute with a blazer and some gladiator sandals.

What is everyone listening to at the moment? I like Usher's "OMG" but I need some new stuff to download.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> Yes, thank you
> 
> coach- I agree. Sometimes they look okay. And sometimes I don't feel like wearing jeans. Especially If I'm going to be in the car for more than a couple hours...



I'm totally the same. Jeans are never comfortable for long car rides.

LL08-I'm loving Airplanes by B.o.B


----------



## MACsarah

Eh. I've never seen sweats look cute, but that might be because I only see the ones with elastic at the bottom, and cheap cotton. 

You guys are not buying the right jeans then! jk. ish. Maybe I just get immune to it, but I've flown for 17 hours in denim. Diesel's styles from 2008 where really soft, and so are abercrombie. J brands are soft if they are broken in.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That's because you don't wash your jeans..................


----------



## MACsarah

I wash them after a couple of wears! I hate doing laundry, so I let my piles of laundry pile up for a few months. 

I like to wear J brand cig jeans everyday, in wash ink, and I only own a few of them, which means i'll have to wear some of them twice before washing them. No joke, I've started to only do laundry every 2 1/2 months. Its bad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I know its bad but not washing my jeans after each wear is a concept I can't grasp. I know it shortens the life of my denim but its just seems like the 'right' thing to do. 

For long car rides denim leggings are your friend. Super comfy!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ITA. I love jean leggings. 

I haven't qutie decided what I'm wearing today....


----------



## kmd1_123

I'm listening to this random guy on Youtube right now that does covers of songs, his name is Tyler Ward, any body heard of him?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope, I've never heard of him. Is he good? 

Cramps/bloating=Sweatpants. Its the only thing comfortable today. 

Outfit
black Camilia and Marc blazer 
white T-Wang tank top 
black rebel yell skinny leg sweat pants with ankle zipper
GZ studded flat gladiator sandals 
Stud Earrings/"A" initial necklace


----------



## alyssa18

I am currently liking Alejandro by Lady gaga and Your Love is my Drug by Kesha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coach - I really like that song, but I am SO ANNOYED with it. EVERYBODY is obsessed with it at my school. It is like everybody's facebook status. Like enough, please. 

I wear sweats outside of my house all the time. The airport, long car rides, the grocery store. I don't get dressed up just to run errands.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I have jean sweatpants. They are true religion. Other than those I dont like to wear sweats outside beside the gym. I do wear some ed hardy pairs when I take the sats or when its only about comfort.

Im a huge Regina Spektor fan, I mostly listen to her. My newest playlist has her, Of Montreal, A fine frenzy, Duffy, Ben Folds and Norah Jones


----------



## kmd1_123

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Nope, I've never heard of him. Is he good?
> 
> Cramps/bloating=Sweatpants. Its the only thing comfortable today.
> 
> Outfit
> black Camilia and Marc blazer
> white T-Wang tank top
> black rebel yell skinny leg sweat pants with ankle zipper
> GZ studded flat gladiator sandals
> Stud Earrings/"A" initial necklace



I think he sings the songs way better than the original, and he writes his own too. Here's his link, tell me what you think!
http://www.youtube.com/user/TylerWardMusic

Alyssa: Those were the last 2 songs added to my ipod!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa-- I liked those songs MONTHS ago. Now everyone likes them and I'm over it. 

UGH I had the worst day evver. Can I just not go to school for the rest of the week??? LOL 
I cannot wait until summer. 

Outfit: 
Plain white organic/recycled v-neck t
skinny jean-leggings
brown gladiators
gold bracelets-rings-necklace


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I found this dress at marshalls today! For $15. Its going to be perfect with a boyfriend blazer for barbecues this summer. we the free


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kmd- I'll give him a listen a little later. 
Purse- Why such a bad day? What happened? 
Pearl- Cute dress, great price. 

For me to leave the house in sweats something has to be wrong. They are fine for walking around the house in but I don't really like leaving the house in them. I'm wearing a pair today and one of my friends knew something was wrong, lol. I'm getting ready to go to dinner soon so I'm going to throw on a pair of denim leggings so I don't look so blah.


----------



## alyssa18

kmd1_123 said:


> I think he sings the songs way better than the original, and he writes his own too. Here's his link, tell me what you think!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TylerWardMusic
> 
> Alyssa: Those were the last 2 songs added to my ipod!


 haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*LL08*- It was just a bunch of unnecessary stress and anxiety that could have been prevented. I get really upset when I'm blamed for doing something I didn't do, and with principals and teachers, etc. They never believe the student. I finally got it all figured out but it was just stupid stuff that didn't need to happen.


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute dress Pearl!

cute_classy-It is always someone's FB status here too, but I haven't heard it on the radio yet.


----------



## kmd1_123

PurseXaXholic: sorry you had such a rough day, I hate when things like that happen and its not even your fault!

Pearl: Thats a great steal, $15 for Free People?!? and its pretty cute too!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Purse, sorry your day was bad. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, girl 

Pearl, I love regina spektor's "eet."

My fav artists = marie digby, gotan project, drake, kanye west, vv brown, gaga, rihanna, charlotte gainsbourg, lykke li, jupiter rising, etc 

I woke up so late today and missed my first class =( at least I had a good sleep lol.


----------



## alyssa18

Hey girls!
I'm going out with some frnds.
I'm wearing:
alternative apparel long sleee pink burnout shirt
juicy couture jeans
pink mocaissins
juicy couture necklace
pearl bracelet
I just wanted to let all you girls know I am loving reading your blogs 33.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Purse- Aww, I'm sorry. We've all been there and it does suck rarely does a teacher take a students side :/ The best part is that they day is over and you can move on 

Pink- Ahh! Love Drake, Kanye, and Rihanna. I'm not too familiar with Jupiter Rising, what songs do you recommend I listen to? 

____________

Its been a slow day for me....blah 

Outfit 
Navy blue racerback swing tank
J Brand wounded knee skinny jeans 
Pinkish nude pumps 
Hoop Earrings/ball bracelet/index finger ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL, I've only heard LA Girls (i'm quite iffy about the lyrics but it's super catchy) and Falling Away by Jupiter Rising. 

Oh PS, I've been obsessed with Keep It Goin' Louder by Major Lazer for the longest time. Give it a listen, I think you girls MIGHT recognize the song!!

I finally did my Economics test that I was super stressed about the entire week. I finished in 20 minutes and spent the rest of the period thinking about a certain boy.. :$ sigh. It really makes me feel super girly when that happens- girly is NOT what I'm about lol.


----------



## MACsarah

Pink, now you owe it to us to tell us about this boy. haha. jk. ish. is he cute?


----------



## kmd1_123

hahaha, yes tell us a story about this boy!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- I wanna know about the boy 

Fall 2010 Zanotti. I love the leopard wedge and he's introducing mens sneakers this season. They look nice..


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I was JUST going to post about them!! from my small bb screen, i first thought AW did a better version of his leopard booties from S/S 10  awwwh they are so pretty :')

hahah, sorry ladies but this it isn't that juicy =p summed up, he is suuch a flirt lol. i really wish this time, something really sweet will happen, like in those suuuper romantic movies haha.. but all i know right now is i want him =p will keep you updated haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

OMG those are gorgeouss LL08! Def. on my wanted list now.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm not the biggest fan of the shoes. Go ahead, kill me. haha. I just don't like leopard, or any animal print.

pinkpol15h: ugh, story of girl's life all over the globe. He seems normal though! haha.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Yes, keep us updated on the boy! Those GZ booties are so hot, GZ never fails to impress me. 

Mac-  You don't like them?! *Loads water gun and shoots* LOL, j/k. Leopard print looks like its going to be kinda big for the fall, maybe it will grow on you 


So not only is Zanotti introducing mens shoes but he has a jewlery line coming out too!! I'm going to reserve my judgement of those chain booties until I see them on someone's feet. If rocked the right way they could be kinda dope, I bet we'll see Rihanna wearing them soon. 






My friends came over and chilled with me for a little while and it helped improve my mood. We joked around and danced to some dancehall music.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love those chain booties, and the leopard wedges!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to Panera to type up some stuff with a friend.
Outfit:
Current Elliot destroyed BF jeans
White V-neck
Black converse
Anthra Weekender 
Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Coach ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

The gz rings =  :')


----------



## kmd1_123

Pink: good luck with that flirty boy, maybe luck will be on your side this time!

LL08: I agree with Mac, not the biggest fan. But that might be because animal print is my least favourite print out there lol


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ You are all crazy! Haha. How about the LV Sprouse leopard stoles? I don't think I know anyone who isn't a fan of them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rain, rain, go away. Come again another day......

Its been raining off and on all day long........boo :/

Outfit 
Black Vince cowl neck sweater dress- I belted it at the waist 
Black peep toe ankle boots 
Hoop earrings/leather cuff with silver hardware/two finger ring


----------



## MACsarah

^LOL. funny how the weather is different from where you are to here. My friends and I are planning on wearing short shorts tomorrow. dreading it since my left leg is so dry, it looks like its cracked.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

tonights my prom!
so excited!


----------



## kmd1_123

ohh, whats your outfit look like?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Ugh, don't taunt me, lol. I wish some of that Cali weather would spring my way. I'm so over this rain...

Pearl- Have fun!!!! Upload a pic when you have time  

Its raining again.....

Outfit
Black boyfriend blazer 
Grey Paula Bianco Scarf
Grey Clu Tank Top
Superfine boyfriend shorts 
CL black Luly pumps
Hoop Earrings/stacked bangles/mcq knuckle ring


----------



## alyssa18

I LOVE those lepoard booties.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm gonna go makeup shopping with my mother 

Black yellow and white plaid CM dress shirt tucked in front
Black Theory shorts
Purple LP studded belt
Black tights
Black tights
Chesnut leather jacket
Small Tco pendant
RB Wayfarer 54's


----------



## MACsarah

pearlisthegurl said:


> tonights my prom!
> so excited!



Have fun, Pearl! 

Going out with friends to officially celebrate the end of exams for this entire year! Like legit no more exams.

wearing:
Black blazer
3/4 sleeved navy and white mini dress
Black 160 Alti
white j12;Oak Alexa


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93713
I just ordered that for a wedding dinner. Is it appropriate or does the sequin kill it? If it isn't, I think I can find a way to wear it for a upcoming award..


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Uhm...those GZ Leopard booties are GORG.
I want!!
(:

So, I'll most likely be having surgery, seeing that their is a tear in my lateral joint meniscus and my knee cap has shifted and it sunk a bit...
THATS my excuse for being MIA, okay?! (:

And MAC, that dress is TOO cute. I love A&O, and I just bought a dress in blue with gold pinstripes just like that! Love love love(:
And I love sequin, so I'm biased. 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I've got a three-day weekend, so I'm planning on having a LOT of fun before finals(:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Awwwe.... I hope you get better!!

Umm... So. I'm tired. But I have school on monday. But not on tuesday. Why is my school so weird? Just wondering.... 

I'm not doing much this weekend. I might go get fitted for my sister's wedding (brides maid). but I was convinced I was going to lose weight before this... ofcourse I didn't. I don't really care though because I'm still the skinniest bridesmaid in the party.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girlies  TGFI..!! it has been one of the hardest weeks ever.

I got back from shopping and got:
Lancome tinted moisturizer (wanted to try it after reading the Lauren Santo Domingo style thread)
some scented mini soaps
Stella perfume
Lancome foundation brush
Loreal black irridescent nail polish (thought it would be fun to match them to my gucci sneakers. it was only a few bucks too)
Ombrelle spray sunscreen

^ Basically a whole bunch of random things but it did relieve me a lot after a stressful week.


----------



## coachâ¥

Have fun Pearl!

I hope your surgery goes well omgxitsxemmerz.

Tonight I was supposed to go see The Backup plan, but then plans fell through and we ended up hanging at someone's house.
Outfit:
Dark washed wounded knees skinny jeans
White button down
White fringe gladiator sandals
Sahara Work/Rolex/Tiffany necklace


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz- Wishing you a speedy recovery hun  

Pink- Tell me how you like the Lancome moisturizer, I've been kinda curious about it 


I'm getting ready to head out to a club for friends b'day get together. I'm really not in the mood but I'm going anyway. 

Outfit 
DvF dress
Black Sergio Rossi peep toe pumps 
Hoop Earrings, large bangles, index ring 
black clutch


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Thanks for all the lovely wishes girls! (:

I looove the Stella perfume. (: 

And The Backup Plan was actually pretty good...I liked it!

I think my friends and I are going to see Macgruber tomorrow. (What? Ryan Phillippe's in it, and Will Forte represents the Bay Area...) (:
Fun stuff. Then probably crashing at someones house...maybe a party.
Meh.


----------



## alyssa18

I'm going to a basketball tournament and I also have to go shopping at some point for a dress for my spring concert at school. I'm not sure what else but I have a ton of studying to do. Your guys exams are early, mine haven't even started and I don't finish until june 16th.


----------



## alyssa18

Today's outfit:
cuffed citizens medium wash jeans
rl white v neck
free people oxfords
ray ban avaitors


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

My finals aren't till June 7th! I just have to start studying like...next weekend? I'm horrible at math, so I need to get a head start on that...I'm so stupid for taking the advanced course!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Alyssa-- There's still basketball??? I know our school still has it, but that's only the girls and its because they're in the top ten in the nation or something like that. 

omxitsx- mine are on june 7th too! (I think...) and the 8th. I probably should star studying... but I know its not going to happen.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ Purse, I'm studying with my tutor and just making flashcards and such...my last finals were NOT the grades I wanted...I'm horrible at studying...I get so distracted!
When do you get out of school?


----------



## MACsarah

Have fun studying ladies! haha. and I mean that the sincerest way. Better grades, more bags. really.

Spending some quality time with my brother today.
wearing:
white Sauce tank with a black bow
Black william rest skinny jeans
Black DvF Opal wedge 
White j12;White city;


----------



## coachâ¥

I have to work on a project with my two partners today...I HATE group projects. 

Outfit:
Dark washed TR skinnys
Pink Juicy track jacket
Coach Poppy sneakers
Anthra Weekender/Rolex/Tiffany necklace


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ME TOO. Especially when you end up doing all the work. Which is me usually. I'd much prefer to just do the whole thing by myself. 

omg- We get out the 10th? I think... 
I honesty don't remember much. That seems like an eternity (I know it isn't).


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^ME TOO. Especially when you end up doing all the work. Which is me usually. I'd much prefer to just do the whole thing by myself.
> 
> omg- We get out the 10th? I think...
> I honesty don't remember much. That seems like an eternity (I know it isn't).



I get out May 28th.

It's not that I end up doing all the work, I just can't stand the pushy people who try and take over the project.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Prom was really fun! 
Just trying to relax now!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^Meh. But very true...better grades=new bag!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oh. I get out the 10th too! 18 school days left!! (:

I despise group projects. I'm a perfectionist, so I end up doing the entire thing because the other people I get paired with are lazy. And I'm slightly paranoid that if I leave the project with them...it will get destroyed...


----------



## MACsarah

Haha. I'm the opposite of you guys. When I do group projects, I'm often the youngest in the group, (since I take classes above my grade) the other people often look down on me, and don't trust my opinion on things. So then they complain about me if we get a bad grade. its like, *****, I told you all what you guys could of done to get an A, so stop your *****ing, and start listening to me more. Kapeeshhhh?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I havent had a group project in the longest time, but when I do I always am a leader  Im a very good at delegating


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> Alyssa-- There's still basketball??? I know our school still has it, but that's only the girls and its because they're in the top ten in the nation or something like that.
> 
> omxitsx- mine are on june 7th too! (I think...) and the 8th. I probably should star studying... but I know its not going to happen.


 Yeah it isn't school basketball it is league b-ball, Some guys from my class are in the league.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Oh. I get out the 10th too! 18 school days left!! (:
> 
> I despise group projects. I'm a perfectionist, so I end up doing the entire thing because the other people I get paired with are lazy. And I'm slightly paranoid that if I leave the project with them...it will get destroyed...


 I'm actually doing one right now about religion in the middle east. I got paired with two lazy people so I'm doing the whole thing.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I prefer to do group projects with people I'm not really friends with. Its much more profesh that way.

I went back to school to pick up some stuff today then grabbed some Starbucks, wore:
Grey and white striped CM dress shirt
Black CM pleated trousers
Minnetonka Thunderbird black moccasins
Lv damier pochette accessoires.

I'm trying to pick out a scarf from Hermes. There are so many options!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im wearing

Topshop Dress
lace tights
black wedges

Pink which scarves are you looking at? I love the Le Monde est Vaste scarf, and some profit goes to a good cause!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm trying to find something more youthful. Le Monde est Vaste is really nice but I'm wondering if it is too mature. I am quite indecisive.. this is my first H scarf =)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Went out last night and I'm beyond tired. I had fun but I didn't intend to stay out so late...
I'm getting ready to hang out with my mom and aunt for the day, I'm excited. 

Outfit 
Black belted wrap jacket 
Black kain pocket tank 
Grey Helmut Lang cropped harem pants 
Black canvas and leather peep toe ankle boots 
Hoop earrings/leather cuff/two finger cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oh yeah, when I was at Starbucks today, I saw a lady carrying the navy LV tote from Cruise 2010! I was really disappointed after I saw her outfit tho: Ed Hardy belt, REALLY flashy TRs, some flashy graphic tee and weird shoes. Sigh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yuck, way to ruin a cute bag. 

I stopped into U+O to browse but ended up walking out with these dresses. I'm happy with my purchases even though the cashier kinda pissed me off with her stank attitude. 

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&isProduct=true&cross-sell=true&guide-bn=true

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&popId=WOMENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize= In the blue striped colorway


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I really like that second dress!!!

What'd the cashier do?? I hate it when SA's have bad additudes, are snooty or just plain annoying.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Thanks  The first dress I ended up finding in a plain blue color, I hated the pattern on the website. 

The cashier ran my card three times because she didn't know what she was doing and when I asked her to fix it she got mad. First she tried to tell me that the first two charges didn't go through because no receipt printed but I knew they did. She went back and fourth with me for about two minutes before I asked for her manager. The manager ended up pulling the receipt roll and sure enough there were three charges from my CC in the amount of 123.64 each. The manager ended up voiding the extra charges and apologizing. 

The cashier just stood there looking stupid, I'm glad the manager apologized but the cashier should have apologized also. If she doesn't like her job, that's not my problem. She should find another job if doesn't like dealing with people.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I would have understood if she was new. (When I had a job and I think the first week I did something similar). But I got another empoyee right away to make sure the first charge didn't go through & I had fixed everything. 
The fact that she was arguing that it hadn't gone through, which it clearly had, and didn't appologize at the end was horrible. 
I hate when bad CS/SAs make you not want to shop at a store with cute clothes. Those kind of experiences annoy me to the point where I don't want to shop at the store because I don't want to deal with the people that work there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. It kinda sucks because we only have one U+O in my city so I either have to shop online or just deal with it. I've never had an issue with them prior to today so I'll probably still shop there.

I'm about to leave my parents house to head home and change for clothes for a night out. I'm going to dinner at the cheesecake factory with some friends and we might go bowling afterward. What is everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## coachâ¥

How rude of her LL08! I can't stand rude SA's. I remember one time whan I was at Saks looking at a dress and the SA was a complete B!tch I told her that I was sorry she was having a bad, but she didn't need to take it out on her customers and it surely shut her up. I &#9829; rude people!

I was supposed to babysit my brother's tonight, but my parents didn't end up going out so I'm doing my hair to go to a party.
Outfit:
black Ella Moss sleeveless romper
Black Tory Burch gladiators
Black Jumbo/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/diamond studs/Chanel sunglasses


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hahahahaha the worst is at LV. Honestly, they won't look at me unless I'm with my mom. And I'LL EVEN BE CARRYING ONE OF THEIR BAGS!! LOL its crazy. 
Also, I hate it when SA's are toooo pushy. Sometimes I just like to look around. 

LL08- I'm honestly not doing much tonight. I have been feeling slightly sick all weekend. A good night's sleep will help I hope!


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> Hahahahaha the worst is at LV. Honestly, they won't look at me unless I'm with my mom. And I'LL EVEN BE CARRYING ONE OF THEIR BAGS!! LOL its crazy.
> Also, I hate it when SA's are toooo pushy. Sometimes I just like to look around.
> 
> LL08- I'm honestly not doing much tonight. I have been feeling slightly sick all weekend. A good night's sleep will help I hope!



LV has to be the worst your right! I've told the story about when I bought my Pomme Alma right? Horrible! I think Hermes SA's are even nicer than LV.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hermes was MUCH nicer. Certain Chanel stores were okay with me. But the main one in NYC was horrible. It was very busy, I'll give them that, but a lady was litterally standing there just looking at me, didn't approach me or anything. She didn't seem like an SA, but she had a nametag on and was wearing what I assumed SA's wear. But then she had an earpeice in so I got to thinking she was on the security team.... but I have no idea.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> Hermes was MUCH nicer. Certain Chanel stores were okay with me. But the main one in NYC was horrible. It was very busy, I'll give them that, but a lady was litterally standing there just looking at me, didn't approach me or anything. She didn't seem like an SA, but she had a nametag on and was wearing what I assumed SA's wear. But then she had an earpeice in so I got to thinking she was on the security team.... but I have no idea.



The Chanel I usually go to has wonderful SA's...I actually haven't run into any bad SA's here besides the one at Saks. I find it funny thought that people working in places like that act snooty. I mean people are buying them from you and your only working there.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15318687 said:
			
		

> The Chanel I usually go to has wonderful SA's...I actually haven't run into any bad SA's here besides the one at Saks. I find it funny thought that people working in places like that act snooty. *I mean people are buying them from you and your only working there*.


 
Exactly. 

The chanel on the UES had WONDERFULL SA's. They were so nice and helpfull. 
The one at sak's told me the wrong size/product name which kinda put me off. 
I visited three different Chanel Boutiques in NY. Of course they were all sold out of the bag I wanted to try!


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The chanel on the UES had WONDERFULL SA's. They were so nice and helpfull.
> The one at sak's told me the wrong size/product name which kinda put me off.
> I visited three different Chanel Boutiques in NY. Of course they were all sold out of the bag I wanted to try!



I don't understand how someone working at a retail store like Chanel for instance doesn't know their own products.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15318912 said:
			
		

> I don't understand how someone working at a retail store like Chanel for instance doesn't know their own products.


 
It was the Chanel in Saks. But I know. She told me the large flap... they don't come in a large. Only Small, medium, Jumbo, etc. There's nothing in between. I later found out it was the medium I was looking at. But serriously? That completely turned me off from that SA. She didn't know her own products she was selling!!


----------



## kmd1_123

LadyLouboutin08: I love the cut of the second dress! Very cute choice!
I feel like the SA's at UO are so snobby. The one I go to in Toronto has the rudest wanna-be hipster male SA's. One time, I was talking to my friend, wondering if their store had any washrooms at the same time a male SA's walked by and heard my convo, he said they don't open the washrooms to the public. It was in the most prissy/ snotty little girl tone too! :|
Their clothes are cute though, so I keep coming back LOL


----------



## MACsarah

Omfg. I almost had gum thrown in my hair. No joke. My brother wanted to take his new car (graduation gift from parents) out today, and he had the roof down. We where at a red light, and I heard something funny, so I started cracking up. I wasn't obnoxiously laughing or to loud, just laughing, and the car next to us had their windows down, but I couldn't of been that loud with the sound that car was making. Anyways, the girl looked a little prissy, and when she was turning right, she spit her gum out like she was aiming for me.


I don't even understand why she wanted to aim for my hair. I didn't even stare at her, and I don't think it looked like I was laughing at her.


----------



## coachâ¥

Awwww I'm sorry Macciepoo! People can be so weird about things.

I have another project I have to work on today (non group) and then I am going out to dinner for my dad's birthday which is tomorrow.
Outfit for dinner:
white sauce bow print tank
black skinnys
black Lanvin flats
Pomme Alma/Rolex/Tiffany necklace


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15323478 said:
			
		

> Awwww I'm sorry Macciepoo! *People can be so weird about things.*
> 
> I have another project I have to work on today (non group) and then I am going out to dinner for my dad's birthday which is tomorrow.
> Outfit for dinner:
> white sauce bow print tank
> black skinnys
> black Lanvin flats
> Pomme Alma/Rolex/Tiffany necklace


 

You are totally right. People just.... Sometimes. They're crazy!!


----------



## MACsarah

right.  totally unjustified. 

I've been stuffing my face with chips all weekend. feel so crabby. So, what is everyone's current obsession?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm at my friends house, watching Jerseylicious! Funfun. And the SA's at UO are horrible! They are so snobby...like seriously, you're buying a ton of stuff from them, and they act like snobs...
And I'm sorry MAC! People can be so rude...


----------



## coachâ¥

Mac- My current obsessions are the LV keep it bracelets, and the Louis Vuitton Follow Me sandals.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love the bracelets! How much are they! They are adorable! I dont love the sandals though.

wearing this dress today with brown wedges.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My obsession? Bras. Serriously. I've bought 15 new ones this year so far. But I already told you that Mac. 
Oh! And tee shirts. I've bought.... a lot. We'll just go with that.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

My obsession? Chunky leather bracelets and sterling silver rings. I always have on like 5 bracelets and 3 rings.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> My obsession? Bras. Serriously. I've bought 15 new ones this year so far. But I already told you that Mac.
> Oh! And tee shirts. I've bought.... a lot. We'll just go with that.



PLENTY. OF. TIMES.

ahhahah. Pearl, that is a nice obsession. I wish I had the iwll power to put rings on. I can't do it. lol

My obsession is shampoos. No joke, I'm currently using a different one each wash.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love shampoos that smell good! I just use SOO much conditioner because of my long hair. I can go through a huge bottle very very fast.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

My obsession is tee shirts...and layering on bracelets as much as possible!
I love using different shampoo each wash...my current favorites are Moisture (ology) and Nexxus! (:


----------



## MACsarah

the smell of a shampoo never last on me! what do you use, pearl?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^MAC same!! I find if you spritz a bit of perfume in your hands then run it through your hair, you get rid of flyaways and smell good too...
And I condition like a mad woman. I have long, thick, wavy hair, so I need to condition about three times to get all the tangles out...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^MAC same!! I find if you spritz a bit of perfume in your hands then run it through your hair, you get rid of flyaways and smell good too...
> And I condition like a mad woman. I have long, thick, wavy hair, so I need to condition about three times to get all the tangles out...



same with me.
tresemme works wonders because i have super long thick wavy hair as well! for shampoo I use herbal essence


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'll remember that! I love Nexxus for shampoo and conditioner...do you get your hair thinned out when you get it cut, pearl?


----------



## MACsarah

ahh! I can't use herbal essences. I always feel a residue with HE. 

I used Davines shampoo today, and it smelled pretty good, but when I got out, it was gone  

I love tresemme's styling products. smell so good, too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse - I really need bras! But I never find ones I like in my size...I need underwear too, but I can never decide what style I like. I've taken to just wearing thongs because I am so annoyed with every other cut of underwear not fitting. 

I'm using Garnier Fructis right now. I used HE for a while, and it did jacksh*t for my hair, so I switched back to Garner. I use Pantene styling products, although I rarely style my hair...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hi Ladies 

My current obsessions are sundresses and rompers. I'm trying to stock up on some really cute ones for the summer. 

I getting ready to head over a friend's house to chill and hangout for a while. Somehow I got bamboozled into cooking dinner and I'm trying to think of something quick and easy 

Outfit
Black Wildfox tank 
Black leggings
Black sling back NK heels or GZ gladiator sandals (I have yet to decide)


----------



## alyssa18

I have been obsessed with cosmetics esp. MAC.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Purse - I really need bras! But I never find ones I like in my size...I need underwear too, but I can never decide what style I like. *I've taken to just wearing thongs because I am so annoyed with every other cut of underwear* not fitting.
> 
> I'm using Garnier Fructis right now. I used HE for a while, and it did jacksh*t for my hair, so I switched back to Garner. I use Pantene styling products, although I rarely style my hair...


 
Me too. For the most part. 

I don't use expensive shampoo/conditioner. My hair isn't a special cause. Its there, its long, and its not picky! I use Head and Shoulders shampoo, because it reduces acne on the hair line (which I used to get when I was younger) and because I only wash my hair every two days, it really cleans my hair. Then I use Garnier Fruitice conditioner that I leave in while I'm shaving my legs. My hair is fine! lol


----------



## MACsarah

Lucky butts. I can't deal with the silicones in drugstore products. honestly, the look of hair looks very different when its shot with a HQ camera. you can see every single fly-away hair.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ haha Mac, you sound so anal.

I use TIGI Bedhead! It is leaves my hair smelling good even after it has dried. I really want to try Fekkai's volumizing shampoo as well. Fekkai is the ONLY other shampoo that keeps my hair smelling good for a long time too.

I cannot use Pantene products :/ I know it makes like EVERYONE's hair shine but they put floor wax in there. The stuff that makes your wooden floors shine.. yuck.


----------



## coachâ¥

Hehe, purse you can never have too many bras.

I don't use expensive shampoo either. I love my Garnier.

Ohh and music obsession-California Girls by Katy Perry


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: I heard other drugstore manufacturers use the same wax. I've also heard that the wax is a coating for conditioner, and washes off in the next wash. Eh.

I love bed head! Their leave in conditioner smells so good. I always use it in the summer. Perfect coverage, too. I have so many bottles of fekkai in my house, but I hate the smell now! Its been tarnished due to a bad memory mixed with the smell of their hair grooming products. And is your hair the typical asian-girl hair? Like, really thin? Mine is. It sucks a$$ because I can never use more then 2 products at once.


----------



## coachâ¥

Blahh I'm on my way to my grandma's because my parent's are leaving for Arizona tomorrow.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL- I'm really enjoying the Lancome TM right now. It covers better and matches to my skin better than the Laura Mercier one. 

Mac- ugh my hair used to be SO thick :'( then after years of colouring, blow drying and straightening.. my hair SUCKS. I've learned my lesson though.. so kind to my hair now haha.

Coach- hope they have a safe flight!

I am working on my culminatings right now.. another night with negative sleep =p


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- California Girls...so stereotyped, but pretty good! Katy Perry is decent(:

Is it wrong to love my expensive hair stuff? I tend to spoil my hair...I don't buy expensive makeup though...I usually like the drugstore stuff...except for my occasional MAC and Benefit splurges. (:

No school tomorrow! I think my mom wants to go shopping, so...yeah. Shopping! (:
I got negative sleep last night cause I was out with friends...so an early night for me. Maybe.

Oh. And does anyone have really thick hair here? Do you get it thinned out regularly?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I always get compliments on how good my hair smells.... And I use cheep stuff. LOL 

*Coach-* Love the song california girls 
*omgxitsxemmerz-* My hair is very thick (when I don't straiten it or do something to it) But I usually do something to it. Its very long which balances out. I wouldn't get it thinned because people are SO jealous of how thick and long it is (why I won't get it cut either) I'm pretty sure it would dissapoint half my grade.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ whoa purse you're on! 

I made it through the night girlies! I did an adequate amount of work and now I'm trying to decide what to wear. 
Its freezing in the morning but hot in the afternoon -.- I hate bipolar weather


----------



## kmd1_123

Coach: love that song!

pinkpol15h: don't you hate TO weather? I heard it was going to rain lots in the summer b/c we didn't get any snow in the winter!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hahahaha, yeah, I woke up early (because I went to bed at like... 8) and I did my hair last night so... I have nothing to do. 
Ummm... my weather is so confusing. Its rainy and not going past 60 today, but its humid. I think I'm going to wear jeans + tee shirt + flip flops. But I really can't decide.... I might be too hot/humid. But in something else I might be too cold. UGH our school's temperature is always so...... well, bipolar. One room you might be freezing, another you might be killing yourself from heat.

Edit; I changed into shorts.... SO much better.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Purse- Yeah, I hear you! My hair is crazy thick and long, so the people who sit behind me in classes literally get a facefull of hair...I'm gonna take your advice and NOT get it thinned out(:
Thanks!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*omgxitsemmerz*- When I was younger, I used to always ask my hair stylist if I should get it thinned out.  I thought it would be easier but she always advised against it. SO many people want thicker hair... and honestly, I'm happy with mine


----------



## alyssa18

Yeah my hair is SUPER thick. I do not get it thinned out. I used to hateit but I have grown to love it.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Yeah my hair is SUPER thick. I do not get it thinned out. I used to hateit but I have grown to love it.



Especially when you have hair and all your friends are worried about being bald!!! LOL 
but serriously, long/thick hair is much more work but totally worth it in the end!


----------



## kmd1_123

aww man your so right, I'm so jealous of all y'all with thick hair!
I have the thinnest, most lacking volume/flat hair ever


----------



## pearlisthegurl

my mom has thin hair and mine is ridicously thick. my hair was super long but i got it cut for prom now it hits right under my chest it used to be much longer. I would have semi curly hair but the weight makes it very wavy.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going out to dinner with my grandma and then I'm going to Saks to help her find something for her reunion.
Outfit:
Black Bal leather jacket
White t-shirt
White destroyed straight leg Siwy jeans
Black leather flip flops
Black city/Rolex/Aviators/silver Chanel necklace/diamond studs


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oh, yes! Its a ton of work, and sometimes really heavy, but I love it(:
Although wearing braids is pretty hard...lol!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I usually wear my hair down. If I try to do anything else to it... it well, falls apart. LOL So I straighten it, wear it in braids (at night) then have waves during the day, or curl it. My natural hair is rather.... Wavy/curly/frizzy/gross-mess. So I always have to do something to it. 
Today was supposed to be awsome, but I'm currently fighting a giant cold! Like, ew... who wants a cold when the weather's nice. (Well, the weather isn't exactly nice here... but we're getting there). So nothing but green tea for me for 12 hours. Hopefully that will clear me out.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^I usually wear my hair down. If I try to do anything else to it... it well, falls apart. LOL So I straighten it, wear it in braids (at night) then have waves during the day, or curl it. My natural hair is rather.... Wavy/curly/frizzy/gross-mess. So I always have to do something to it.
> Today was supposed to be awsome, but I'm currently fighting a giant cold! Like, ew... who wants a cold when the weather's nice. (Well, the weather isn't exactly nice here... but we're getting there). So nothing but green tea for me for 12 hours. Hopefully that will clear me out.


 Yeah me too mine is kinda straight on the top and then frizzy in the lower layers. I have to make it wavy or do something with it or it looks awful.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Yeah me too mine is kinda straight on the top and then frizzy in the lower layers. I have to make it wavy or do something with it or it looks awful.


 
There is not one part of my hair that's strait!! You're lucky. LOL I wish the top of my hair was straight. Its not. Its crazy. Full on shakira over herrreeeeeeee  Although, I could never style it too look that clean, and my hair is so much frizzier.


PS- I saw ANOTHER mirorred alma at the gym the other day. WOW.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

My hair's got this whole, messy wave thing going on. It looks pretty decent when I do these two Princess Leia buns on the side of my head after I shower, spritz 'em with non-frizz spray and sleep in 'em.
Straightening it is a NIGHTMARE. It takes forever! I usually end up throwing it in a long side braid/bun when I get lazy. 
What do y'all do on bad hair days?


----------



## MACsarah

Have the girls here with thicker hair ever done brazilian blow outs? I wanted to get one because it becomes shinier, but then my hair stylist said I couldn't because my hair was already straight, and non-frizzy. Tons of celebs get the Brazilian blow-outs, no joke. Saves you from straightening your hair, and using those de-frizetizerss.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Is that like a straightened-perm? Or a keratin treatment?


----------



## MACsarah

Keratin treatment. Is it bad I didn't know what a perm was before?  LOL.




> So nothing but green tea for me for 12 hours. Hopefully that will clear me out.



OMFG. you, too? me too! lol. I'm drinking it as we speak. never gone to the bathroom as much..


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hahah NO. I didn't know what a Birkin was for the longest time...until I learned of its gorgeousness(:
And I love my messy waves, so I doubt I could do a keratin treatment...
(:


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. thats cute. I want spiral waves, like olivia palermo. I always curl my hair in the morning. 

Like this:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_p109q1yro...AA88/I0k5aTmzhw0/s320/olivia+palermo+hair.jpg

I'm obsessed. my friend has that hair naturally, no joke, and I envy her so much.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

No FAIR.  That's so pretty! 
http://slides.shoppinglifestyle.com/gallery/2009/04/25_VanessaHudgens.jpg
^^Thats the texture of my hair. Kinda annoying...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I wish my hair was like that..... (oliva p.)


----------



## MACsarah

Did i mention her face looks exactly like miranda kerr's? same dimples, same skin..ugh, so jealous.

thats actually pretty nice! I like vanessa's hair when its wavy. It looks surfer-chic. LOL. when I come out of the water, my hair is life less.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

DUDE. I'd die to look like Miranda Kerr...
And my hair probably looks best right when I get out of the water...all flowy and such. 
Which celebrity do y'all get compared to the most?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love Miranda Kerr.... 
Ummm I don't really get compaired to celebs that often. So I don't really know. I'd rather look origional than like a clone to some celebrity.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^ There are only two I've been compared to.
One was a younger Jennifer Morrison, the other was Amanda Bynes...
I'm not sure if I see it though, lol!


----------



## mcb100

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^I usually wear my hair down. If I try to do anything else to it... it well, falls apart. LOL So I straighten it, wear it in braids (at night) then have waves during the day, or curl it. My natural hair is rather.... Wavy/curly/frizzy/gross-mess. So I always have to do something to it.
> Today was supposed to be awsome, but I'm currently fighting a giant cold! Like, ew... who wants a cold when the weather's nice. (Well, the weather isn't exactly nice here... but we're getting there). So nothing but green tea for me for 12 hours. Hopefully that will clear me out.



well my natural hair is really really curly and i hate it. i got the keratin treatment back in february and it kinda made my hair more on the wavy side, but by now the treatment is wearing off and my natural hair is coming back again and i can tell & i hate it. LOL. So what I do is I take my old wide plated Sedu flat iron and I very lightly run it down my hair in a zig zag motion, i don't press hard because i'm not actually trying to make my hair straight, and then i come out with really pretty beachy-looking waves instead of super tiny curly curls. I usually do that to my hair everyday. And I don't count it as using a lot of heat because its not the same as actually trying to make my hair straight, (and its a lot more attainable for everyday.). Lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

Gahh girls I have a swollen top lip! I was reaching for a Louboutin at Saks and I knocked the one next to it off the shelf right onto my face. I'm trying to get the swelling to go down, but it hasn't changed yet.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

mcb100 said:


> well my natural hair is really really curly and i hate it. i got the keratin treatment back in february and it kinda made my hair more on the wavy side, but by now the treatment is wearing off and my natural hair is coming back again and i can tell & i hate it. LOL. So what I do is I take my old wide plated Sedu flat iron and I very lightly run it down my hair in a zig zag motion, i don't press hard because i'm not actually trying to make my hair straight, and then i come out with really pretty beachy-looking waves instead of super tiny curly curls. I usually do that to my hair everyday. And I don't count it as using a lot of heat because its not the same as actually trying to make my hair straight, (and its a lot more attainable for everyday.). Lol.


 
I've tried something similar to that... but it usually doesn't last on my hair. It'll look good for... 4.5 minutes, then its gone. LOL Do you have any products you recommend?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Do icy-hot switches. First do a heated compress, then ice. Keep switching!! Feel better! I have to do it to my knee...and I do it when I get swollen lips!


----------



## MACsarah

^yep, do what Emmerz is telling you to do. I do that with ice skating for my knees, although I have to keep it elevated. I remember hurting my ankle really bad, and having two buckets of water (one hot/oneicecold) under my desk. LOL. really helped it heal.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm currently doing that to my knee...and then I go to some special place for Electric Stimulation...its WEIRD.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> My hair's got this whole, messy wave thing going on. It looks pretty decent when I do these two Princess Leia buns on the side of my head after I shower, spritz 'em with non-frizz spray and sleep in 'em.
> Straightening it is a NIGHTMARE. It takes forever! I usually end up throwing it in a long side braid/bun when I get lazy.
> What do y'all do on bad hair days?



the picture you posted of vanessa is very close to my hair, just a lighter brown. 

yes i cannot straighten my hair! takes WAY to long! mac your hair looks gorg, im jealous.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I'm currently doing that to my knee...and then *I go to some special place for Electric Stimulation...its WEIRD.*


 
Physical theripast? They like attatch these werid things, and its hot/cold you can feel the electricity going through you? 
When I was stabbed (long story, don't ask) and couldn't move my arm, I had to go through physical theripy and have that done.


----------



## coachâ¥

The swelling has gone down a little bit. I'll have to remember that omgxitsxemmerz!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;15338684 said:
			
		

> Gahh girls I have a swollen top lip! I was reaching for a Louboutin at Saks and I knocked the one next to it off the shelf right onto my face. I'm trying to get the swelling to go down, but it hasn't changed yet.



That's possibly the best injury I've ever heard.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

What's everyone's favorite song currently? 
I'm serriously obsessed. _OBSESSED_ with this song: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPeSxMygBIg&playnext_from=TL&videos=v-VzPB0DVFQ
90210 by wale.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That's possibly the best injury I've ever heard.




Uhhh...it hurt so bad when it happened. I'm just glad the heel didn't hit me in the eye!


----------



## coachâ¥

I can't quit listening to that song now...thanks purse!

I'm going to my cousins' preschool and kindergarten graduation program tonight. 
Outfit:
Navy blue and white stripped Abercrombie tank dress
Jean jacket unbuttoned on the sleeves and rolled
brown leather flip flops
Rolex/Chanel necklace/pale pink Hermes clic clac/diamond studs
Sahara work


----------



## pearlisthegurl

purse i reallly like that song.

right now im really into the *birds and the bees* by Patrick and Eugene. they look like jesus and hagrid but i love the vibe. im not into that much mainstream music

i bought a pair of really cute roxy sneaker wedges today for $8 at marshalls. I really like them except for the roxy tag in the back.
these, the little indent on the wedge is really cute on, they look like chunky heels.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> What's everyone's favorite song currently?
> I'm serriously obsessed. _OBSESSED_ with this song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPeSxMygBIg&playnext_from=TL&videos=v-VzPB0DVFQ
> 90210 by wale.




I would love the lyrics if it was a parody, but ehh.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Ohmygosh! Its the most addictive song ever.... 
I serriously haven't stopped listening to it all day. 

Mac- I felt like you would either LOVE the song or HATE it. LOL


----------



## MACsarah

You know me so well!

so, Victoria secret's semi annual sale.

first thing tomorrow, I'm getting some new bras!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Go to school girlll  

I was at VS tonight... I wanted to get the facebook panties. So hallarious "You like this" honestly can't wait to wear them. I'm going to wait a few days until I go to the semi. Probibly this weekend. My bra size is usually good. Plus I have a free panty plus $10 off any purchase. I'll buy anything I can't live without this weekend, then when the bras are $15.99 and the panties are $2.99 I'll go back and stock up  NOT that I need anything....

Mac, if you go tomorrow... 
http://vsfans.victoriassecret.com/fb/images/secrets/20100517/VSS-8137_Free_Limited_Edition_Panty.pdf


----------



## MACsarah

thanks, purse! hahahahahha. thats sorta quirky. I wish it was a bikini version. Imagine that. lol.

I have a late start tomorrow, so don't worry, I'm not skipping school to go bra shopping. Is it bad I have never shopped the VS semi-annual sale? Is it a mess? is all the sale-items in the back? will I need to be wearing heels and stab people with them? LOL. I'm ready.

I envy your bra size then. VS  rarely has my size, even when its full price. >.>


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> thanks, purse! hahahahahha. thats sorta quirky. I wish it was a bikini version. Imagine that. lol.
> 
> I have a late start tomorrow, so don't worry, I'm not skipping school to go bra shopping. Is it bad I have never shopped the VS semi-annual sale? Is it a mess? is all the sale-items in the back? will I need to be wearing heels and stab people with them? LOL. I'm ready.
> 
> I envy your bra size then. VS rarely has my size, even when its full price. >.>


 

I've never acctually gone the morning of. There are circle-tables with bins on them. Organized by size. When you get there depends on the messiness. Umm... I don't think you'll need to stab people. LOL unless you see a ton of people with your bra size


----------



## MACsarah

This is LA, I doubt anyone is a A cup. LOL. jk. but you know...everyone totally have fake boobs, or they are lying. 


I heard it doesn't start til june though, I think someone said it in the thread..know anything about this?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> This is LA, I doubt anyone is a A cup. LOL. jk. but you know...everyone totally have fake boobs, or they are lying.
> 
> 
> I heard it doesn't start til june though, I think someone said it in the thread..know anything about this?


 
Does the Semi anual sale start in june? is that what you're asking. 
Someone confirmed it started tomorrow. I ment to ask when I was there tonight but I forgot.


----------



## MACsarah

yep. Oh, thats great! hahaha. 

I wish swimsuits where included. bummer. Maybe I can finally pick up sweatpants for next year. LOL.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hello Ladies  

Purse- I really like Wale, I had never listened to "90210" in its entirety but it a nice song. I'm really loving "July" by Drake. 

I've been wanting to go to the mall all day but things kept popping up, I'm finally getting ready to go, I might pop into VS and see if I see anything cute. 

Outfit 
Grey LNA v neck tee 
Black J Brand denim leggings 
Black NK open toe booties 
Oversized earrings/Dannijo necklace/index ring/VB wayfarer sunnies


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MAC- swim suits have been included in the past... I think. 

LL08- I love VS but I find their prices not worth it unless its free or on sale. The underwear stretches out like.... after 2 wears. I do like it the first couple of wears. I always have a difficult time trying to find something to purchase whenever you have to purchase to get a free panty (like the facebook ones). I ended up with a plain navy thong to match my navy bra, but I really prefer v-strings (or g-strings) and annoyingly they didn't have any in my size so I had to go with a regular one.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ My biggest issue with VS is the fit, finding my bra size is always a challenge and the undies never fit the way I would like them to. I do like the v-strings but I only have a few pairs. I actually stick to a lot of the Pink stuff, like tanks, sweats, etc. I really like wearing that stuff around the house.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I stick with maidenform, usually my size is never found at VS and i like quality bras. 

Im watching the real housewives and danielle's daughter Christine Staub is really really pretty. She looked amazing during her shoot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^VS dream angels bras are the only bras I wear, they fit me so well and before I always had problems finding bras that fit. VS underwear is a different story, but no underwear ever fits me. I stick with the V-strings now too, Purse.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ My biggest issue with VS is the fit, finding my bra size is always a challenge and the undies never fit the way I would like them to. I do like the v-strings but I only have a few pairs. I actually stick to a lot of the Pink stuff, like tanks, sweats, etc. I really like wearing that stuff around the house.


 
I would like the pink stuff if It didn't say "pink" all over it  LOL there was a pair of shorts I saw that I liked... 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...N-253270&page=1&cgname=OSPNKSHTZZZ&rfnbr=7143
in a light blue... they were still full-priced in the store. UGH that bothers me.


----------



## MACsarah

I mostly get my bras from Gilly hicks and Nordstrom. Great with the sizing! haha. maidenform reminds me too much of training bras, so that would be a no for me.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac- Some people on the SAS thread don't think it will star tomorrow... IDK call your store?


----------



## kmd1_123

I love La Senza! I think its the Canada version of VS, like owned by the same company and every thing! Lucky for me, I'm heading to Buffalo this weekend. Do you think they would still have their sale going on?


----------



## coachâ¥

I love the angel bras too. They are the only comfortable bras I can find that aren't push up...push ups make my boobs look obnoxiously large. 

MAC-I'm telling you to try the Hello Bombshell bra, it works wonders!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Okay, I think I'm wearing my hair kinda natural today... we'll see. I probibly should and could straiten it. I just really don't feel like it. 

Outfit: (I think) 
Jean shorts 
Neuteral Colored v-neck... I'm thinking white or black 
black gladiators 
gold jewelry.


----------



## MACsarah

ahh. I didn't realise VS didn't open until 10 today, so I didn't go 

Coach, I'll try it next time I go. hahha. thanks.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I need to stop by to get the facebook panty!
My school is almost out, so excited!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I LOVE VS, especially their yoga pants...coooomfy. And their bras when I can find them in my size...I have a pretty rare size! Its annoying.


----------



## mcb100

i love VS too. I wear their lounge stuff, bras, panties, pjs/night gowns/bath and sleep robes, swimwear, lip plumper, & perfume. LOL. 

i've been trying out different makeup looks recently. I'm currently really bored so I'm on youtube drooling over other people's makeup collections.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls! 

I am in SERIOUS need of retail therapy. I finished most of my culminating projects this week, so this weekend = a less stress. It feels soo good lol.
I need a new wallet! I want to purchase my first (YES, FIRST =D) continental wallet! Louis Vuitton Sarah or Insolite?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hi Ladies  

My ankle is killing me!! I wanted to wear heels but it just wasn't doable today. I don't think I'm helping my cause by running around all day but I didn't want to sit in the house. 

Outfit 
White off the shoulder 3/4 sleeve tee
Black knit leggings 
Pink NK flat sandals 
Hoop Earrings/Oversized Cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## mcb100

pinkpol15h said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I am in SERIOUS need of retail therapy. I finished most of my culminating projects this week, so this weekend = a less stress. It feels soo good lol.
> I need a new wallet! I want to purchase my first (YES, FIRST =D) continental wallet! Louis Vuitton Sarah or Insolite?



If it were me, I would definitely go to with the Sarah, but everyones different so go with whatever one you like better. 

is anyone on here familiar with House of Holland tees? I don't really like the current ones at all, but they had some pretty cool tees from past seasons and I wanted to get them but can't find them anywhere at all. (not even online.)
 I hate it when that happens. I also hate it when your favorite lipstick/gloss/eyeshadow gets discontinued because I never buy backups.


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: I personally like the Insolite better. The zippers seem more practical to me LOL
You deserve something nice and new, I know how stressful culminatings can be =(

LL08: What happened to your ankle that made it hurt so bad?
Hope it gets better tho!


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL- hope your ankle gets better asap. it doesn't feel right reading your outfit posts when you don't wear heels.. that sounds a bit strange.

mcb- AHH i love house of holland tees!! :') i used to call it HOH until nicole richie started house of harlow lol.. now it's all confusing. anyway, they are always sold out on the site and sooooo overpriced on ebay. let me know if you find any online stores with good house of holland merchandise inventory.

i knoww lol. i always assume the colour will stick around for a long time but they never do.. 
have you tried the new Tom Ford lipsticks? a lot more expensive than usual designer ones but the colours look reaaally good, especially the darker shades. 

kmd- i know..!! i seriously need to drop some $ lol. the sarah is a super classic and extremely durable wallet which are some key points as to why i really want it. but the insolite is more convenient, and the style is a lot better.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I LOVE VS, especially their yoga pants...coooomfy. And their bras when I can find them in my size...I have a pretty rare size! Its annoying.


 
Yess I love VS esp. the collegiate collection.What do you mean a "rare" size?


mcb100 said:


> i love VS too. I wear their lounge stuff, bras, panties, pjs/night gowns/bath and sleep robes, swimwear, lip plumper, & perfume. LOL.
> 
> i've been trying out different makeup looks recently. I'm currently really bored so I'm on youtube drooling over other people's makeup collections.


 Yeah I am addicted to make up I have WAY tooo much and I just buy more everytime I go shopping. For me it is almost as addicting as clothes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - I think either the insolite or the sarah is a good choice, whichever you like better :]

LL08 - Hope your ankle feels better!

I am so happy tomorrow is Friday! I Can not wait for this weekend! 

I've been wanting to try a new makeup look too, but I'm always too tired and lazy to put it on before school, and also I always think I look ridiculous when I wear bold makeup even when a hundred people tell me I don't. Maybe one day I'll try...


----------



## coachâ¥

I love VS swimsuits. 

Pink I would say Insolite wallet with purple, so cute!

I hope your ankle gets better LL08!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ VS swimsuits are really hit or miss with me. Most of the time they don't fit, but they are so cute on the rack!


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ VS swimsuits are really hit or miss with me. Most of the time they don't fit, but they are so cute on the rack!



I can always find tops, but bottoms are usually either too small or too big.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The tops are always too small on me...and the bottoms tend to be too small or too big.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Speaking of bathingsuits...
I just ordered a MBMJ one. I hope it fits...
http://web152.revolveclothing.com/images/p/v/MARC-WA109_V7.jpg


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute thats so well CUTE!  i think the colors are refreshing, ive always liked raspberry colored bathing suits!


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute swimming suit!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alyssa- I have a 32C, which is soooo hard to find! LOL. Seriously, all the stores here either don't carry them, or their really ugly/uncomfortable.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> alyssa- I have a 32C, which is soooo hard to find! LOL. Seriously, all the stores here either don't carry them, or their really ugly/uncomfortable.


 OMG me too. I'm that size. I order online, they usually have it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hi girls!

Tomorrow is FRIDAY!! SO glad for the weekend. I hung out with my friends after school today and had the best bonding time since a long time. 

I'm sure I've mentioned this before but I solely stick to CK for bras. They fit perfectly. I want to brand out for underwear though, such as Stella and Agent Provocateur.. lacy things! Haha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Love Stella lingerie. I have trouble finding her bras in my size but I LOVE her undies,I'm all about pretty undies. 

Another rainy, gloomy day. :/

Outfit
Black Paula Bianco Scarf
Heather grey V-neck Tee
Siwy skinny jeans 
Black ankle boots 
Hoop Earrings/index ring/stacked bracelets


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I can't stand pretty lingerie. Maybe its because I'm younger and urrr... lol. I don't even like Lace, so why would I want to wear lace so close to my body? nothanks. haha.

cute outfit, LL08.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I love lace! Even thought I'm young...hehehe. And thanks alyssa! The sales ladies get pissed cause I ask them to look for my size...


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I love lace! Even thought I'm young...hehehe. And thanks alyssa! The sales ladies get pissed cause I ask them to look for my size...


 Yeah me too lace is one of my favorite things ever.  I hate when slaes associates get mad when you ask them to help you...it is there job.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

today is Physics Day which means im going to Six Flags! Wearing Hudson Shorts, LaRok top, lacoste cardi and havianas flip flops.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^You get to go to the amusment park for physics?! UGH. Lucky. I wish we could... 

Outfit for today: 
White/Navy striped top 
navy silk high waisted shorts with a bow-tie 
gold jewelry; gold flats;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I remember Physics day! We had to do a few little physics related activites, and complete a worksheet. After the work was done, we had the rest of the time to play around, it was fun.

Have fun Pearl!! 

Finally the rain has gone away and the sun has come out to play!! Hello,  I missed you so much! Today my SO and I are celebrating our 5 yr anniversary, so I'm getting ready to run a few errands in preperation for tonight. What is everyone else doing tonight?

Outfit 
Army green Theory blazer 
White Kain Label Tank 
7FAM distressed skinny jeans 
Black caged booties
Hoop earrings/index finger ring/tennis bracelet


----------



## pearlisthegurl

it was so beautiful today! but so HOT  the park was very sticky and sweaty but nonetheless i had a great day. congrats ladyloub!


----------



## pinkpol15h

What the heck is physics day LOL like physics the science? I'm assuming red flags is an amusement park and you go to study the gravity and forces of rollercoasters? 

I went shopping today, finalllyyy!
Got:
Grey acid wash long sleeve
Black theory skirt
C/E denim vest
Stella x Adidas grey cloud? hoodie
Maroon James Perse vneck
Hippie skull mirror

Finally loaded up on basics. But I want mooore.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

yes! lol physics the science we barely did any work. we just had to say we did. we were like "wow this ride makes you feel weightlessness"

pink it sounds like you got some great stuff!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Pink, would you mind posting a picture of the Current/Elliott Denim Vest? I've been lusting...(:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Morning Ladies  

I'm spending the day with my honey bunny, we're getting ready to head to the Cheesecake factory for some early lunch and then we're debating on Six Flags. Its a really nice day and after Pearl mentioned going yesterday, it put me in the mood to want to go today. 

Outfit 
Grey Rebel Yell "Unruly" V-neck tee 
COH cuffed shorts 
GZ studded gladiator flats 
hoop earrings/Ted Rossi python zipper bangle/cocktail ring/Grey ant sunnies


----------



## coachâ¥

Finally, a nice day. I'm running errands with my grandma and then going to the mall later with a friend.
Outfit:
Salmon over sized sequin pocket t-shirt
True Religion skinny jeans
gladitors
Sahara work/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Chanel necklace/Ray Ban aviators

Outfit for lastnight:
blue flower/star Marc Jacobs high waisted skirt
White tank
gold Juicy Gladitors
Sahara work/Rolex/Chanel necklace

What do you girls think of denim shirts, and how would you wear them?


----------



## MACsarah

I wear denim skirts to the beach with a bikini underneath. Maybe a tank top. LOL

Going to the beach now, and staying til the night. Lassttt bond fire for me as a 8th grader 3
wearing:http://www.hollisterco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category1_10251_10201_23561_-1_12552 (tucked in)
Yellow string bottom
J brand cuffed shorts in INK
Abercrombie leather flip flops
MBMJ tote in hot pink


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach I adore chambray shirts. Sooo cute. Then again, I love denim anything so a chambray shirt is pretty much heaven in a top.


----------



## pinkpol15h

omgxitsxemmerz, here is the CE vest 






in addition, what i wore today:





with baby blue&white striped bcbg satin flats
sorry for the creepy eye LOL idk why it looks like that :/


----------



## coachâ¥

I've been in love with them ever since I saw Rihanna wearing one with a nude pinkish mini.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- I never know what to wear with mine, lol! I guess denim vests or just flowy tops look alright. 
I havent worn one in ages...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^Oops...I thought you said skirts! With the shirt, denim with denim, or anything high waisted. Maybe tucked into acid shorts?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

i like denim shirts if they are fitted and not boxy/baggy.

im going to a princess party tonight! we are going to dress up and watch disney movies. my friends and i like to act like toddlers every so often so it will be fun!

wearing:

orange jcrew cardigan
pink/white/orange jessica mcclintok dress (needs to be princess-y)
coach wedges.
thousands of assorted rings.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm getting ready for a BBQ! 

Changed from hoodie & tank into pale pink Trash & Luxury "You Wish You Could Ride like a Girl" tee.

I wear my chambray shirt with black skinny jeans, black trousers or black shorts + black tights. I think they would look really good with really dark wash denim skinnies as well but I have yet become brave enough to wear denim on denim =p


----------



## coachâ¥

I don't like the denim on denim look, so that's why I haven't bought a denim shirt yet.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to a pool party later on today, and then I NEED to start studying for finals.
Outfit:
white bandeau swimming suit
White v-neck
grey studded shorts
silver gladitors
Damier Neverfull GM/Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Chanel Acetate sunglasses


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oh, finals finals finals. Basically today is a GTL + HW day...but I'm breaking out the cute new suits to tan in, so its all good!

Outfit:
White Eyelet Bikini
Gold Gladiators
Dolce & Gabbana Sunglasses

And I picked up a cute Free People shirt and Roxy dress yesterday...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

coach&#9829;;15400486 said:
			
		

> I don't like the denim on denim look, so that's why I haven't bought a denim shirt yet.


I dont like it either, so I wear it with skirts or shorts.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pearlisthegurl said:


> i like denim shirts if they are fitted and not boxy/baggy.
> 
> im going to a princess party tonight! we are going to dress up and watch disney movies. my friends and i like to act like toddlers every so often so it will be fun!
> 
> wearing:
> 
> orange jcrew cardigan
> pink/white/orange jessica mcclintok dress (needs to be princess-y)
> coach wedges.
> thousands of assorted rings.



this was a picture of my outfit last night


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Cute outfit pic  

Pearl- I like the color of that cardigan, very vibrant and pretty  

This has been a very lazy day for me and I'm loving it, its sweltering outside and I wasn't in the mood for it.


----------



## kmd1_123

Pearl: that dress is so summery and bright!

LL08: i know, its sooo nice outside my house! It makes me not want to study for my tests!

I just got back from Buffalo, and picked up at lot of cheap things from Forever 21.
I got this dress in navy:
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...name=21_items&product_id=2074581360&Page=all#
a pair of shorts
a skirt
and some jeans.

I also picked up some Miley/MaxAzria stuff from Walmart LOL

I love cheap thrills!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kmd- Cute F21 dress  

Morning ladies  Its not even noon and its already 85 degrees outside. I'm getting ready to run a few errands so I can come back home.

Outfit 
French beige colored braided racerback sundress with dark brown waist belt
Brown GZ thong sandals 
Gold Hoops/various stacked gold bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute outfit, ll08!

Kmd, looks like every Torontoian ran off to do some cross border shopping! A lot of my friends went as well.

Pearl, I love the colour of that dress

I'm off to grab some lunch and then slave off on my homework for the rest of the day

Outfit:
Hot pink Splendid tshirt dress
Black Chinese Laundary leather and cloth thong sandals
Bulgari leopard print sunglasses + studded silver and leather bracelet


----------



## basicandorganic

Sigh... I really wanted to go cross border shopping... but I'm broke! Oh well.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

thanks for the compliments and cute dress kmd!

wearing:

navy bandage skirt
white jcrew polo
grey zip juicy jacket
patent leather bow flats.

i have to go to a ceremony tonight so ill wear something nicer


----------



## kmd1_123

Thank you for the compliments girls!

pinkpol15h: the wait to get over the border was insane though, my family waited 3 hours.. =(

I really wanted to go to Target, and the Coach outlet but I didn't have enough time. Oh well, I'll probably head back in August.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- Thanks  Cute outfit! 

I'm ready to change my nail color......I think I might run to the salon real quick for a polish change. I'm thinking neon orange or Chanel's "Inattendu" with grey polka dots....hmm. 

What's going on with everyone else's nails?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im wearing piggy polish's orange county! Love painting my nails!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My nails are plain.... I should paint them. i just got rid of the polish yesterday because it was chipping.... I'm thinking a red color would be nice.


----------



## kmd1_123

^ thats funny purse, I just painted my nails an hour ago. They're red!


----------



## MACsarah

went to school today when I was dead sick. I was coughing when the teachers where talking, and I still wasn't aloud to go home. Just a question, what awards did you guys get for middle school? Did anyone here receive  the American legion award?

wore today:
Cuffed up light blue oxford with pearl buttons
Beige rolled up Chino shorts
White gucci loafers (Going scott on ya'll)
White Foley+corinna tote
Silver Submariner;pearl necklace

I swear, it wasn't as tacky as it sounds.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Besides awards for getting a 95%+ in some of my classes, I didn't get an award.... well I did get one. But you don't want to know.


----------



## MACsarah

was it for a ~social~ aspect of middle school? an award is a award

I hate writing speeches though. I never know what to put in them.


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute outfit Mac!

I got an award for Spanish and Algebra...I was so surprised for the Spanish one!


----------



## MACsarah

^congratulations!

LOL. some people started facebook pages like "I'm rally hot! LOL JK I go to -insert a private school around here-". so many of them. Sorta sad, but they are funny!



> i throw good parties. LOL JK i go to -------


that one is dead true. LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^congratulations!
> 
> LOL. some people started facebook pages like "I'm rally hot! LOL JK I go to -insert a private school around here-". so many of them. Sorta sad, but they are funny!
> 
> 
> that one is dead true. LOL.



Lol, how funny. I haven't seen any of those yet!


----------



## MACsarah

the ones I've seen so far have to do with local schools here. You can always start by making some for your rival schools. or not. LOL.

theres even a page for athletes who cost their school a game. hilarious.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> the ones I've seen so far have to do with local schools here. You can always start by making some for your rival schools. or not. LOL.
> 
> theres even a page for athletes who cost their school a game. hilarious.



Lol, that would be really funny! I'm such a baby though!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LOL. I've seen a few!! And I've only gotten top of the class awards, student of the year and my biology essay was picked for some award...? lol.


----------



## MACsarah

> MY FRIENDS EX'S ARE OFF LIMITS...... LOL JK I GO TO  ---------


LOL. that one is terrible.


Emmerz, you say that like its no big deal! student of the year is a pretty big deal the last year of middle school!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LOL. that one is terrible.
> 
> 
> Emmerz, you say that like its no big deal! student of the year is a pretty big deal the last year of middle school!



Hahah that one made me laugh!


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. pretty much. we all have a school around us where the girls recycle guys like hippies.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

My middle school didnt have social awards, I mean we had some superlatives but the same people won all of them. Also my grade decided it would be funny to vote for the opposite of the subject so the Best hair went to people with super short/ shaved heads. 

I won the french and english award. My middle school had about 300 kids in my grade and each subject just gave one award out. So it was a big deal.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^LOL, MAC, I guess it was a big deal, lol. I won it for my English and Chorus classes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Morning Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head to an appointment and then I'm going to an art supply store.

Outfit 
Turquoise Rachel Pally bandeau top maxi dress 
Gold GZ toe ring sandals 
Gold circle in circle hoops/1 gold bangle/gold CC cocktail ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Cute outfit! Ladyloub

Im wearing:
dress
leather belt(not the plastic one they show)
black betsey wedges
Black bangles


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC - There is a facebook page made by our rival team dedicated solely to making fun of our star player's girlfriend. It makes me smile haha


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Hmm. Maybe it's an American thing? We have school rivals but I've never seen Facebook groups about them.

OH MY GOSH, can I just say I hate school?! T_T
Outfit today:
Maroon JP vneck
Cropped ANF cotton sweats (softest things I've ever touched)
Metallic gold Havai flip flops
Black Wayfarer 54s
Yellow velour JC Daydreamer

^ My friend asked me if I had just come out of bed.. I think I don't dress casual enough. Last year, I wore sweats in the winter and someone sincerely asked me if everything was okay because I was wearing sweatpants LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

^I would never have thought of you as a Juicy couture-purse girl! and maybe it is? haha. Most of the schools are of local private schools which might be why?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm not really a fan of JC.. it's way too girly lol. But I needed a durable schoolbag and the yellow colour is soo vibrant so I had to have it =p.

My friends at private schools don't seem to have a lot of animosity against other schools but maybe I'm just completely clueless lol. Those FB groups do seem fun.


----------



## MACsarah

ahh. I see. When I want a durable bag, I just use JanSport backpacks, or Foley+corinna totes.

LOL. lucky girl then. Here, there are tons of private schools, in the same zip code. We don't exactly hate each other, but we like to make fun of each other. A lot. although we do have schools we hate with passion.


anyone good with..uuh..the body here? a safety pin came loose yesterday while I was wearing a shirt, and the sharp part stabbed me a little in my upper back, and now, it sometimes stings or hurt there  ugh. maybe its still in there..O.o I didn't find the safety pin..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol-- I wore a pair of sweat pants last year, and I swear every other person I saw freaked out. "You're WEARING sweat pants?! I've never seen you in sweats." 
LOL


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, put a bandaid on it! It's my solution to every injure- that and icing it. I use a black velour JanSport backpack sometimes. But it's hard to match backpacks with outfits =p

Purse, lol sweats actually aren't as comfortable as tights/leggings! They are way too loose. Free City sweats are so cute tho :3


----------



## MACsarah

but its not bleeding! it was just a small pinch. I don't have much meat on me, but it would not be possible for the needle to hit my spine, but my back is in pain. FML.

I spy a chiropractor visit for me this weekend.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

The rain has returned :/ The sunshine was nice while it lasted....

Outfit 
Blue Rebel Yell "misfit" v-neck tee
COH ankle jeans 
blue slingback heels
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Its so hot here! Im loving it

wearing:

blue oxford ralph lauren
navy jcrew skirt
sperrys


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Today was a boring day. I went to school and did basically nothing at all. Tonight I'm going to see the Sex and the City 2 premiere at midnight, so I'm excited for that. 
Outfit: 
Bright blue Raw Jeans skinnies.
White ruffle trimmed tank top. 
Loose-fit light gray 3/4 sleeved pocket cardigan.
Silver Gladiators.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm so excited! Topshop is finally coming to Torontoooo! Woohoo.

Outfit today:
Pink/navy RL blue label polo
Grey TNA cropped sweats
Black Chinese Laundry leather and cloth sandals


----------



## coachâ¥

We had a dress down day for a nearby charity.
Outfit:
super dark washed skinny jeans rolled up
Light denim shirt (it actually doesn't look bad with jeans)
brown leather belt
tan Sperry Topsiders
Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany bracelet


----------



## MACsarah

ugh. I have to spend my entire weekend shopping for people that I'm visiting during the summer.  I get that things are much cheaper here, but do I really have to run around looking for specifics? ughhhh.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm so tired & I just want school to be done. 

I'm trying my hair differently..... I got inspired by the city.... 






You know how half the time their hair is in a bun like that? Yeah, I'm going to try it out. Plus I'm too lazy to do anything else to my hair.

I'm wearing.... 
Black Leggings 
Black gladators
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...ry_name=top&product_id=2074278339&showBACK=OK
big pearl studs (not huge though) and normal gold/diamond jewelry....


----------



## kmd1_123

Pink: When did you here about this!?!
Coach: Cute outfit, I'm sure the 2 different shades of denim look amazing together!
Purse: I like that F21 top and you want to do your hair like whit? or roxy


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

pinkpol15h said:


> I'm so excited! Topshop is finally coming to Torontoooo! Woohoo.
> 
> Outfit today:
> Pink/navy RL blue label polo
> Grey TNA cropped sweats
> Black Chinese Laundry leather and cloth sandals



I LOVE topshop, having one in nyc is amazing. Glad to see their branding themselves well.

random: but it feels SO great to be done with highschool! now i can get back to posting on TPF.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*kmd*- Whitney... but roxy and olivia sometimes wear their hair the same way. 

*XOjuicy*-- YOU ARE SO LUCKY!! I wish I was out of school... or just done with this year


----------



## coachâ¥

Tomorrow is my last day, and I have three final exams. I can't wait to start having a life again.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I still have a few more weeks.. You are all pretty lucky!

Outfit:
Black and white polka dot CM vneck
Black Theory trouser shorts
Denim CE vest
Brown Minn fringe flip flops


----------



## pinkpol15h

Kmd- I heard a couple days ago. It is going to be on Ossington Ave. Opens June 19th!

ETA: Purse, did you see the latest episode of the City? I really like the bun + 2 side braids look on Whit. I really want to wear it but I can't make the braids even for my life.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I get out of school next friday! (so excited!)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol15h said:


> Kmd- I heard a couple days ago. It is going to be on Ossington Ave. Opens June 19th!
> 
> ETA: Purse, did you see the latest episode of the City? I really like the bun + 2 side braids look on Whit. I really want to wear it but I can't make the braids even for my life.


 
LOL I suck at braids too. I can braid my hair in one big braid, if I try anything else they look lumpy or uneven.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I get out on the tenth!! (: We just had our last choir concert...and we killed it!! yay! now I have a free period everyday during chorus...what to do?
oh yeah. study. :/
Where is everyone going this summer? I'm going to Oahu (Hawaii), Texas and New York, plus my favorite cousin is visiting(:


----------



## MACsarah

My last concert will be tomorrow. wish me luck!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Good Luck!! 

Its going to be a looooooooooonnnnnnnnng day. So much to do *sigh*

Outfit 
Markus Lupfer blue and white stripped cardigan 
7FAM boyfriend jeans 
blue slingback Gianmarco Lorenzi heels- I LOVE these! 
Hoop earrings/stacked bangles/cocktail ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Good Luck MAC!

Today's going to be crazy. Audition lists are up, then I'm going to my best friend's choir concert, then we're all heading to SATC2...I'm excited!

Outfit:
Black Flowy Vest/Shirt
Red/Black Striped Cardigan
7FAM Skinny Jeans
Black Gladiators


----------



## oscarcat729

Wow! I haven't visited this thread in... a year, maybe? Wow! Well school's out for me so I'm bored so I'm gonna try and keep up with this thread again! Hi, everyone!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Hi  How have you been?! 

This thread has been pretty quiet today. I'm getting ready to head out to a pre memorial day party. Should be interesting...

Outfit 
Black halter neck sundress
Black PS platform heels 
Hoop earrings/leather cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## oscarcat729

I've been good-- especially now that high school's done! I feel so free!


----------



## pinkpol15h

TGIF, I hope everyone has a week friday + weekend!

I can't seem to get into the groove of studying.. still have a lotta presentations + exams to get through between now til June.
I spent my friday night with friends.. now I have to get started on my these presentations! 

WIWT:
grey acid wash long sleeve vneck
plain black theory skirt
black flats
black RB wayfarer 54s


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I went shopping and got:
 two free opi nail polishes
 $3 watch from pacsun (its actually really nice!)
 sweater from jcrew
 $4 thermal from pacsun
 designer for target skirt
 banana republic coral cardigan


----------



## alyssa18

Hi girls! The 16th of June is my last exam. I'm so excited but I have a lot more studying to do. I have a full time job this summer which I'm super excited about so I'm only going to Hampton beach for a week. This week was crazy for me I had really intense play auditions and the cast list came out and I got the part I wanted. I'm super excited!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

alyssa18 said:


> Hi girls! The 16th of June is my last exam. I'm so excited but I have a lot more studying to do. I have a full time job this summer which I'm super excited about so I'm only going to Hampton beach for a week. This week was crazy for me I had really intense play auditions and the cast list came out and I got the part I wanted. I'm super excited!!



Congrats! What play/part? What job!
glad everything is going so well!


----------



## MACsarah

Thanks emmerz, and LL08! Everything went well, although I didn't wear enough makeup to cover up the fact that I was having a heat stroke, and my face was RED.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Congrats Alyssa!! What play/part? I also had an audition list posted for the advanced choir at my school, and I got in! Exciting.
I'm also in love with Sex and the City 2...my friends and I have decided I'm Samantha...(:


----------



## coachâ¥

Hola girls! I'm officially on summer break now. I'm getting ready to go to a Memorial Day Barbecue and pool party.
Outfit:
white knit tank dress
Pink Victoria Secret bikini
Knee high gladitors
Damier Azur Stole
Monogram Neverfull GM/Rolex/Ray Ban Aviators


----------



## oscarcat729

Trying to decide whether to go out for "lunch" (at 3!) with my mom and some family friends. On the down side, I really don't care about socializing with these people and I look like crap right now. On the plus side, I get out of the house and get food, which we have almost none of in the house.
I think I'm gonna stay home lol.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Back from friend's house, I'm thinking a pretty relaxed day, seeing that finals are in a week, and I have a huge presentation I need to work on...agh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute outfits everyone, I hope you all enjoy your Memorial Day weekend  

I'm about to run to get a mani/pedi for a concert tonight. 

Outfit 
Black and grey sleeveless jacket 
Black AW cowl neck tank 
Black leggings
Black open toe booties
Oversized hoops/black dannijo bracelet


----------



## MACsarah

at the inside track & field's hangout room with a ice pack on my face.

Guess what? I have a bloody nose  stupid hot weather.


----------



## alyssa18

pearlisthegurl said:


> Congrats! What play/part? What job!
> glad everything is going so well!


 


omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Congrats Alyssa!! What play/part? I also had an audition list posted for the advanced choir at my school, and I got in! Exciting.
> I'm also in love with Sex and the City 2...my friends and I have decided I'm Samantha...(:


 I am sooooo excited, I got the part of Sharpay in High School Musical. I did not think I was going to get it but I'm so glad I did. I have a job working as a swim instructor for toddlers. Wow thata is great you got in your choir!!! I am going to go suffer through tons of chem hw now.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alyssa18 said:


> I am sooooo excited, I got the part of Sharpay in High School Musical. I did not think I was going to get it but I'm so glad I did. I have a job working as a swim instructor for toddlers. Wow thata is great you got in your choir!!! I am going to go suffer through tons of chem hw now.


 
Fun! HSM should be an awesome musical to do! And I have a similar summer job, I'm coaching/teaching swimming all summer long...which means a good tan! (:
And thanks for the congrats, I'm pretty excited, hah. 

Babysitting and Studying tonight...fun fun. (:


----------



## coachâ¥

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cute outfits everyone, I hope you all enjoy your Memorial Day weekend
> 
> I'm about to run to get a mani/pedi for a concert tonight.
> 
> Outfit
> Black and grey sleeveless jacket
> Black AW cowl neck tank
> Black leggings
> Black open toe booties
> Oversized hoops/black dannijo bracelet



Are you going to the Brad Paisley concert tonight?

I'm getting ready to stop by Nordies for their sale and then going out to dinner.
Outfit:
white burnout tank top
black skinnys
black Lanvin flats
Pomme Alma/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany bracelet/black Hermes Clic Clac


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Fun! HSM should be an awesome musical to do! And I have a similar summer job, I'm coaching/teaching swimming all summer long...which means a good tan! (:
> And thanks for the congrats, I'm pretty excited, hah.
> 
> Babysitting and Studying tonight...fun fun. (:


 Yeah I love getting a tan that is one reason why I love my job. Yeah the play will be super fun.


----------



## MACsarah

Be careful with the tan you guys! 

My derm scolded me today when he asked me about how I've been with sunscreen. And I don't want to use self-tanner after having him list out the toxins in them. Guess whos going pale this summer?


----------



## oscarcat729

Ok so I just read this "article" and it's driving me nuts. How are we supposed to find relatively inexpensive, well-made, well-fitting, _and_ stylish clothing?! Vintage items often fit into 3 out of 4 of those categories-- but all 4 are essential.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

coach&#9829;;15471248 said:
			
		

> Are you going to the Brad Paisley concert tonight?
> 
> I'm getting ready to stop by Nordies for their sale and then going out to dinner.
> Outfit:
> white burnout tank top
> black skinnys
> black Lanvin flats
> Pomme Alma/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany bracelet/black Hermes Clic Clac



No, I didn't. I'm not much of a Brad Paisley fan......I went to the Maxwell/Jill Scott concert with my SO. Such a great show.

Cute outfit BTW


----------



## pearlisthegurl

congrats on sharpay!

I get out on friday but have the SATs on sat!
So after sat im officially done!

Wearing

purple jcrew maxi dress
hollister jean jacket
michael kors wedges.


----------



## oscarcat729

It was so hot today! I went to a craft fair. Outfit:
American Apparel navy blue dress
Old Navy flip flops
Coach sunglasses


----------



## MACsarah

whats a craft fair?


----------



## oscarcat729

^^ It's just lots of different booths with people selling their professional but home-made stuff... like jewelry, pottery, etc.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

did you score any good stuff oscar? i love craft fairs!


----------



## MACsarah

Awh. Like a etsy, but in real life? that is so cool. I wanna go!


----------



## oscarcat729

Not really, I only got a present for my teacher. Ah well!


----------



## MACsarah

going to a pre-grad banquet tonight. wearing:
Black cardigan
Black H&M one-shoulder LBD
Black opaque tights
Christian louboutin big kiss flats in black
Black timeless clutch;White j12

yes, its summer, and I'm wearing all black.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Morning everyone! 

Im staying home the whole day..time to rest. whats on everyones 411 for today?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> whats a craft fair?


 
You don't know what a craft fair is?? Or what panera is...? You live under a rock! Please tell me you've tried panera. 


*xojuicy-* I am spending All Day Long studying for my finals this week. Even though I need a 91% to maintain my grade in one class, which I've deemed impossible for myself in this particular class. I am going to try. Even if that means bringing my book and studying at the hair salon. (Which is what I'm going to do considering all I do at home is go on the internet). LOL


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> You don't know what a craft fair is?? Or what panera is...? You live under a rock! Please tell me you've tried panera.
> 
> 
> *xojuicy-* I am spending All Day Long studying for my finals this week. Even though I need a 91% to maintain my grade in one class, which I've deemed impossible for myself in this particular class. I am going to try. Even if that means bringing my book and studying at the hair salon. (Which is what I'm going to do considering all I do at home is go on the internet). LOL



Im spending the day studying for finals as well. Plus I have the sats on sat!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Er...whats a Panera? I've never heard or been to one! 

And yes, studying all day is on my agenda too...fun fun!


----------



## oscarcat729

GASP! Never heard of Panera? It's the most wonderful semi-fast food sandwich shop ever! Seriously, I probably eat there twice a week. Look it up-- it's so good.

No studying for me! I'm shopping for teacher gifts and a dress today, then going to family friends' BBQ tonight. Fun day!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Are there no Paneras in California? Because that would explain a lot... 
Acctually, there are. 
http://www.panerabread.com/cafes/find.php
Just search your zip code. Their low fat chicken noodle soup = love.


----------



## MACsarah

I told you guys! Panera is not popular here in California! Nobody eats bread and soup in....100 degrees weather! 

PurseXaXholic: are you getting the brazilian blow out today?

edit:
tell me what you get for your teachers! I always give my teachers the most crappiest things ever. Giftcards, candles, and those stuff. I always leave them hating me.

oh, and the closes panera to me is in Venture. 4 miles away. No effing way.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> I told you guys! Panera is not popular here in California! Nobody eats bread and soup in....100 degrees weather!
> 
> PurseXaXholic: are you getting the brazilian blow out today?
> 
> edit:
> tell me what you get for your teachers! I always give my teachers the most crappiest things ever. Giftcards, candles, and those stuff. I always leave them hating me.
> 
> oh, and the closes panera to me is in Venture. 4 miles away. No effing way.



i remember a girl in my middle school who bought our math teacher the friends dvd box set...i was like WOAH you like her that much? she was such a kiss ass.

i got them NOTHING! ha


----------



## MACsarah

^you're such a rebel! haha. 

Maybe I'll get one of them a dvd box set of porn? I would be a legend at my school.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> ^you're such a rebel! haha.
> 
> Maybe I'll get one of them a dvd box set of porn? I would be a legend at my school.



BEST IDEA EVER. bahaha i think that beats the prank in my school. two girls dressed up in black cloth and ran around lunch throwing water ballons. Teachers were pissed and they were expelled! OUCH


----------



## pearlisthegurl

MACsarah said:


> I told you guys! Panera is not popular here in California! Nobody eats bread and soup in....100 degrees weather!
> 
> PurseXaXholic: are you getting the brazilian blow out today?
> 
> edit:
> tell me what you get for your teachers! I always give my teachers the most crappiest things ever. Giftcards, candles, and those stuff. I always leave them hating me.
> 
> oh, and the closes panera to me is in Venture. 4 miles away. No effing way.



I give each one of my teachers like a $5 gift card and a pound of dunkin donuts coffee. Simple. (cheap)

I love panera! but they took away my favorite sandwhich which was the portabella mozzerella panini.


----------



## kmd1_123

XoJuicy:Oh that is funny, we haven't had any major pranks except for on April Fools some girl went and dyed tampons red, then dropped them through out the day in the hallway... she tied one to somebodys locker too.

Now that I think about it, thats not even funny, just gross LOL


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. its only water. how did they get into the school though? Our school would never let someone in black cloth pass the entrance, and into the building. LOL. darn those supervisors. I really wanna do that now. A way to tell my school to suck it after all these years.

They gave me the main award, I'm giving the speech at grad, I had to talk to the younger students..and etc, they can't expell me after all these years of a "goody-girl". ahh. need to think of a prank.


----------



## kmd1_123

Pearl: I've only had had Panera once, it was a mozzarella/sun dried tomato panini!
it was good =)


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> LOL. its only water. how did they get into the school though? Our school would never let someone in black cloth pass the entrance, and into the building. LOL. darn those supervisors. I really wanna do that now. A way to tell my school to suck it after all these years.
> 
> They gave me the main award, I'm giving the speech at grad, I had to talk to the younger students..and etc, they can't expell me after all these years of a "goody-girl". ahh. need to think of a prank.




back door thats always open on the south wing! LOL thats the way we would sneak out for lunch ahaha.! 

I say go for it but do it after you graduate..those dumb chics did it when we still had 4 days left.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

yeah def pull a prank after graduation. 

on a side note, this seems really out of the ordinary for f21. I wonder why all of the sudden they want to go into formal-wear. it looks so cheap!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

^ yuck


----------



## MACsarah

theres a problem, after my graduation ceremony, most of us aren't returning to school for anything. Can they still suspend me if I do it the day before graduation? 

My brother's senior class are trowing their pranks this week. My brother said it involved lots of lube, water, and ballons. :|

edt:
purse, remember how we talked about people thinking gossip girl is real?
http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/prep-school-cafe/880518-gossip-girl.html

I died laughing.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

mac thats soo funny!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oh god! Our senior prank last year was so stupid...they pulled out all the trees at our school! It was pointless. This year, apparently they're doing something to the Freshman...which is me. GAH. 
I think I should be scared. Hahaha. Some of the seniors don't like the freshman this year. I don't think a week's gone by where we haven't had someone scream "GO HOME FRESHMAN" at us.
COOOL. hahaha. Most of the seniors are really cool though.

I'm too lazy to start studying. Meh. I've been listening to music all morning and went on a walk with my dog...fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rfDvpfC2bw
I'm loving this song by the Cold War Kids...although its AWESOME acousic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvP-ae4KxXE&feature=related
^^Acoustic Version


----------



## MACsarah

pearlisthegurl said:


> mac thats soo funny!



right. I love watching gossip girl, but hate how they make everyone think students attending prep schools are such..low-lifes. LOL. right, my parents are paying $50,000 a year for me to fool around, blackmail teachers, and "rule the school". IN.MY.DREAMSS!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Hahahaha. I stopped watching that show after Jenny went crazy. Sorry, Blake. I like you, but not enough to put myself through that show every Monday. I like the crime shows better.


----------



## MACsarah

I get to scared watching crime shows! There are a ton of windows in my house, and when I watch them, I feel as if the murderer is outside my house.


hey, what happened to your blog?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

My blog? I'm still writing it, its just not in my signature anymore...LOL.
Here's a link:
www.pointingouttherandom.blogspot.com
(:
And no worries, I flip out everytime I watch those shoes. One time, this guy popped up from the trunk of the car and scared the crap outta me. I'm still scared of the trunk of our cars at night...


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> right. I love watching gossip girl, but hate how they make everyone think students attending prep schools are such..low-lifes. LOL. right, my parents are paying $50,000 a year for me to fool around, blackmail teachers, and "rule the school". IN.MY.DREAMSS!




agreed. 4 years of my life at school and nothing "gossip girl" related has ever happened....girl fights ok thats about it. bahaha if anything prep school had demanding strict rules. We cant even go out for lunch!


----------



## oscarcat729

Back from shopping. No luck on finding a dress but my mom and I went into Banana Republic and they gave us one of those surprise coupons... 50% off . So, needless to say, I made out like a bandit. 

And this year I'm only getting presents for my advisor and the 2 teachers who wrote me college recs. I'm getting a book and a Barnes&Noble gift card for one, a paperweight shaped like our mascot for the only male, and for my advisor earrings, an airplane game, and cute measuring cups from anthro.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mac- that's hallarious. 
And you need to try Panera!! Yummm OMG so good.


----------



## methcat

heyyyy everyone!

I'm barely still a teenager (I turn 20 in october eek) but I just wanted to stop in!

first I'll introduce myself! I'm 19, I go to school in the LA area but live in the SF bay area! 

i'm not sure how many of you are going to college next year but I just finished my freshman year and would be willing to answer any questions if you have them!

also, please check out my blog! the link is in my signature. My friend (J) and I began posting on forums together five years ago (when I was in 8th grade!!) and we finally decided to start a blog together. we just kind of blog about our lifestyles, things we love, fashion, etc. please check it out, i will look at yours!


----------



## MACsarah

I've talked to J before she disappeared from the other forum, and this one! LOL. Last time I saw your blog, it was a little different. 

Well, welcome to the thread. Congrats on finishing your first year of college! I'm attending boarding school (high school) next year, and I'm always looking for ideas on what to pack. Although I'm not sure if our lists would consist of the same thing since I have to get used to east coast fall weather! scary.



XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> agreed. 4 years of my life at school and nothing "gossip girl" related has ever happened....girl fights ok thats about it. bahaha if anything prep school had demanding strict rules. We cant even go out for lunch!



Losers. JK. Haha. Only some of us are allowed to go off-campus for lunch, but most of my friends are not apart of that group. But after some serious digging, we found a way to sneak in and out of school in time.


----------



## methcat

haha when did you last see it? 

basically, J and i have been pretty annoying on some forums. we liked to be really really obnoxious and get a rise out of people and be like YOU'RE JEALOUS BECAUSE YOU'RE POOR!!!!!

we decided to try and make a blog out of it and although some people liked it, some people thought it was disgusting. we eventually realized that we didn't want to have that kind of stuff attached to us through our blog, so we changed it up a bit haha

is this your first year at boarding school?


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I don't know how to describe it, but last time I read it, it was all about the "I have a $17,000 watch." and that jazz. I think that was a few months ago though. I'm sure the change was for the better 

Yes, this fall will be my first year at boarding school. Not only do I have the fears about being a freshman, I also have to deal with the fact that I'll be living without mommy & daddy by my side.


----------



## methcat

how far away from home will you be?

don't be nervous about being a freshman!!! it's totally not a big deal. every other person in your class is in the exact same position!!


----------



## MACsarah

I currently live in LA, and the school is in new Hampshire. 

thanks. haha. I guess what you're saying is true. I have friends who jokingly tried to get me to stay here in town, and to go to the same high school as them, and they put so many messed up scenarios in my head.  like
1.)My roommate is a complete b!tch. 
2.)Everyone there is better then me at math (Math is my strong point. Its what I'm good at.)
3.)All the girls will think I'm a wh0re.
4.)All the boys will be nerds who only talk about pokemon
5.)all the rest of the band kids will think I'm a superficial b!tch
6.)I will be at the bottom of my class (WORST.FEAR.EVER.)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

methcat said:


> heyyyy everyone!
> 
> I'm barely still a teenager (I turn 20 in october eek) but I just wanted to stop in!
> 
> first I'll introduce myself! I'm 19, I go to school in the LA area but live in the SF bay area!
> 
> i'm not sure how many of you are going to college next year but I just finished my freshman year and would be willing to answer any questions if you have them!
> 
> also, please check out my blog! the link is in my signature. My friend (J) and I began posting on forums together five years ago (when I was in 8th grade!!) and we finally decided to start a blog together. we just kind of blog about our lifestyles, things we love, fashion, etc. please check it out, i will look at yours!


 
Yay! Welcome  I've talked to you a bit on here... And I follow your blog.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> I currently live in LA, and the school is in new Hampshire.
> 
> thanks. haha. I guess what you're saying is true. I have friends who jokingly tried to get me to stay here in town, and to go to the same high school as them, and they put so many messed up scenarios in my head. like
> 1.)My roommate is a complete b!tch. *Might Happen*
> 2.)Everyone there is better then me at math (Math is my strong point. Its what I'm good at.) *Won't Happen *
> 3.)All the girls will think I'm a wh0re. *I thought I gave you tips on this? *
> 4.)All the boys will be nerds who only talk about pokemon* Might be true... Just talk to the sports players that are too macho to admit it. *
> 5.)all the rest of the band kids will think I'm a superficial b!tch *This will happen...... JK*
> 6.)I will be at the bottom of my class (WORST.FEAR.EVER.) *Trust me: Someone there will be more stupid than you are. *


 
There we go... Feel better?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome methcat! I'm Annie from Toronto =)

Has anyone bought anything from Complex Geometries? It started out from Montreal (yeye Canadian brand!) and I really want to buy some things. Just not sure about the quality yet..


----------



## MACsarah

yeah. you gave me such good tips, the fear became worst! You know I like my boys to be a little older then me. well, usually. 

4.) Fine. go to church next sunday and pray for me that the incoming freshmans will include some hot atheltes. All the ones I saw on my tour are going to be in the upperclass next year! 
5.)...Says the cheerleader
6.) thanks. appreciate it XD

edit:
just looked at your blog post. WHAT KIND OF HAIR YOU GOT, GIRL? my hair is always better after i wash it! Always.


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> I currently live in LA, and the school is in new Hampshire.
> 
> thanks. haha. I guess what you're saying is true. I have friends who jokingly tried to get me to stay here in town, and to go to the same high school as them, and they put so many messed up scenarios in my head.  like
> 1.)My roommate is a complete b!tch.
> 2.)Everyone there is better then me at math (Math is my strong point. Its what I'm good at.)
> 3.)All the girls will think I'm a wh0re.
> 4.)All the boys will be nerds who only talk about pokemon
> 5.)all the rest of the band kids will think I'm a superficial b!tch
> 6.)I will be at the bottom of my class (WORST.FEAR.EVER.)



don't listen to your friends!!!!

1. i had literally the worst roommate in the entire WORLD, and i survived. It's a pretty long story but basically she was addicted to and selling various types of drugs, was ALWAYS on adderall and therefore up for days at a time. when she did sleep, it was throughout the entire day on the weekend. her favorite activity was pole dancing, and she even ordered a stripper pole for our room.. wtf. she always missed class, and she was drunk all the time.

it was by far the most stressful situation i've ever been in. I eventually complained to the dean of students, who was very helpful and moved her out of my room immediately. ANYWAY. my point is that i survived!

the chances of you getting a bad roommate are slim, and the chances of you getting a roommate even close to as bad as that is basically impossible since I have not heard of anything like it! do you fill out a survey or anything?

2. everyone there will not be better than you at math. if math is your strong point, then you will continue to succeed! you all got into the same school, you are all capable!

3. the girls will not think you're a whore unless you act like one!

4. can't help you with this one ahahaha I hope they're not!

5. why would they think that?

6. I doubt you will be!!! are you at the bottom of your class now??


----------



## methcat

PurseXaXholic said:


> Yay! Welcome  I've talked to you a bit on here... And I follow your blog.



thank you!

did you convince your parents to let you get the BB? or find a good salon?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> yeah. you gave me such good tips, the fear became worst! You know I like my boys to be a little older then me. well, usually.
> 
> 4.) Fine. go to church next sunday and pray for me that the incoming freshmans will include some hot atheltes. All the ones I saw on my tour are going to be in the upperclass next year!
> 5.)...Says the cheerleader
> 6.) thanks. appreciate it XD
> 
> edit:
> just looked at your blog post. WHAT KIND OF HAIR YOU GOT, GIRL? my hair is always better after i wash it! Always.


 
But we're talking about BAND kids thinking you're superficial. Not normal kids. 

True Life: My hair is crazy.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

methcat said:


> thank you!
> 
> did you convince your parents to let you get the BB? or find a good salon?


 
Yes. I did phone interviews with six of them and I'm getting a consiltation with the two best.  That will convince my mom. I tried to explain the concept to her and she just doesn't get it. 

ps- your roomate  that beats my worst-fear dreams by 1000.


----------



## MACsarah

1.)Yikes! your roommate sounds terrible! How was a stripper pole even capable of getting into a dorm? thats crazy! well, hopefully you didn't have to see her work on it. LOL. Yeah, they match you up with a roommate based on a little personal survey, and they give you eachother's AIM & facebook a few weeks before school starts. I've just put in my head that my roommate is going to be a book worm who probably hate Christian louboutin and Jean paul gaultier. 

6.) Lmfao. Not to sound like I'm bragging, but far from it. Its just that my school has the acceptance rate less then 20%. I'm a member of a few boards where people get "chanced" and some kids that got rejected are not bad, at all. I took pretty advanced classes this year, and it almost killed me. My fear is that everyone in the school took AP calc in 8th grade, everyone was the president of student council.. 

thank you for the advice though.  You're really helpful. haha. How was your first year of college? Did you join a sorority? or was that just not for you?




methcat said:


> don't listen to your friends!!!!
> 
> 1. i had literally the worst roommate in the entire WORLD, and i survived. It's a pretty long story but basically she was addicted to and selling various types of drugs, was ALWAYS on adderall and therefore up for days at a time. when she did sleep, it was throughout the entire day on the weekend. her favorite activity was pole dancing, and she even ordered a stripper pole for our room.. wtf. she always missed class, and she was drunk all the time.
> 
> it was by far the most stressful situation i've ever been in. I eventually complained to the dean of students, who was very helpful and moved her out of my room immediately. ANYWAY. my point is that i survived!
> 
> the chances of you getting a bad roommate are slim, and the chances of you getting a roommate even close to as bad as that is basically impossible since I have not heard of anything like it! do you fill out a survey or anything?
> 
> 2. everyone there will not be better than you at math. if math is your strong point, then you will continue to succeed! you all got into the same school, you are all capable!
> 
> 3. the girls will not think you're a whore unless you act like one!
> 
> 4. can't help you with this one ahahaha I hope they're not!
> 
> 5. why would they think that?
> 
> 6. I doubt you will be!!! are you at the bottom of your class now??


----------



## methcat

yayayay!!!!! show her my before/after pics hahaha once she feels your hair and sees how amazing it looks she'll be like :o

my roommate was legitimately psycho. everyone said I should like, write to seventeen mag about it ahaha I think I should do a blog post on it! over thanksgiving break, my mom was like OK. EITHER SHE IS MOVING OUT OR YOU ARE. and so I emailed my RAs and they were like ok we can meet when you're back, blahblahblah

so then i get back to school, and my room was a COMPLETE disaster zone. 











I sent the pics to my mom and she started crying

my roommate moved out the next day


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Email the pics to Cosmo for their "b!tch it out" section. LOL 

And I already showed my mom your pictures!! LOL


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> 1.)Yikes! your roommate sounds terrible! How was a stripper pole even capable of getting into a dorm? thats crazy! well, hopefully you didn't have to see her work on it. LOL. Yeah, they match you up with a roommate based on a little personal survey, and they give you eachother's AIM & facebook a few weeks before school starts. I've just put in my head that my roommate is going to be a book worm who probably hate Christian louboutin and Jean paul gaultier.
> 
> 6.) Lmfao. Not to sound like I'm bragging, but far from it. Its just that my school has the acceptance rate less then 20%. I'm a member of a few boards where people get "chanced" and some kids that got rejected are not bad, at all. I took pretty advanced classes this year, and it almost killed me. My fear is that everyone in the school took AP calc in 8th grade, everyone was the president of student council..
> 
> thank you for the advice though.  You're really helpful. haha. How was your first year of college? Did you join a sorority? or was that just not for you?



well my once my roommate moved out, my first year improved times a billion. I was so much happier! I had a single and it was great ahahaha. I go to a super small liberal arts school and we don't have sororities! if I were at a big school, I definitely would've though

and i guarantee that if you are doing fine in school now, you will continue to, as long as you don't get distracted! There will be many other people who have the same fears you do! also, think about it this way. when schools accept students, they are trying to build a class. they do not want one class that only consists of one type of kid! the school wouldn't accept you if they didn't think you could do the work!


----------



## MACsarah

WQR8924USLKF/AR839Q0471204&*^&*w^fjkfsf!>!@#!~lS;F?! 

wtf does she do in there? 

oh. and I totally noticed your marie claire magazine.



> I. The Brands
> The Staples:
> 
> * Polo Ralph Lauren
> * Brooks Brothers
> * Sperry
> * Vineyard Vines
> * Rainbow Sandals
> * North Face
> * Vera Bradley
> * Ugg (*unfortunately)
> * L.L. Bean
> 
> Less Popular/Desirable Alternatives (P denotes Less Popular, D indicates Less Desirable/Comely):
> 
> * J. Crew P
> * Lilly Pulitzer P
> * Rockport P
> * Nautica D
> * Dockers D
> * Lacoste P
> * Tommy Hilfiger D
> * Calvin Klein P
> * Converse D
> * J. McLaughlin D/P
> * Patagonia P
> * Marmot P
> 
> 
> II. The Styles
> Traditional: Pearl Necklaces, Ties/Bowties (must not be tacky/ironic, can have patterns, print, be woven, etc.), Wristwatch (typically with a cloth wristband), Corduroys, Skirts, Dress skirts, woven belts, print belts, headbands, etc. Seersucker, subtle plaid (not on the verge of being too Irish/Scottish), madras, khaki.
> 
> III. Caveat
> Never wear these: Abercrombie, Aeropostale, Ruehl, American Eagle, Armani Exchange, Dickies, Diesel, Old Navy, Hollister, or anything else tacky of the sort.
> 
> Also: If you're wearing Sperry's with pants, go for dress socks. If you're wearing shorts, skip the socks. Don't wear uggs too often... it reeks of public school stank. Unfortunately they're functional and comfortable and girls refuse to let go of them. Also, girls can always get away with wearing Wellies. Go nuts on the patterns, colors, prints, etc - but nothing animal or excessively plaid. Only some guys can get away with wearing Wellies, even in the prep society. Don't gel your hair excessively. Never use AXE. Use cologne with caution. Clean your hair. Wash your face. Despite coming from nice families, many prep school males find it unheard of to use facial wash or acne scrub - please find a way to get rid of the volcanoes all over your face. Trade in your glasses for contacts, unless they enhance your appearance. Braces are gross but not unheard of... just get them off ASAP in high school. Don't "grind" at school dances please. It's tacky. North Face rain coats can be worn throughout the fall and spring, even if it's not raining - they just look good like that. Sailor's knot bracelets are fine. But don't go Tommy Bahama on us, you're not that tropical. Go ahead with sun glasses, such as aviators, but don't risk verging on guido. Also, don't buy tacky crap like Coach. If you must buy a brand name purse/wallet/leather good don't invest in one with a tacky insignia like Coach. Gucci is borderline tacky, as well as Louis Vuitton, but Burberry (if you don't overload on the nova check pattern), Chanel, etc. are fine with caution.
> 
> 
> IV. Casual Wear
> Wearing anything from your parents' alma mater's sweatshirts/gym shorts/track pants/ties/belts/shirts/the works is totally acceptable... assuming people have actually heard of the place. (HYPSM, Ivies, MIT, and other old LACs are a bonus). Any pajama pants from the listed brands above/Victoria's Secret are fine. Also invest in buying compression shorts/spandex sports for sports. It's also rather prevalent among prep school males to wear compression shorts outside of sports.



thats great. because my go-to-outfit (AKA the outfit I always wear) consist of black denim jeans, Alexander wang tank, flats, and a blazer. I don't even own anything lily paultizer, and I despise north face. Anyone going to church this sunday? pray for me.


----------



## methcat

what is that from?? who wrote that?? jeeeeeze


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Mac*  What's that from? They said no diesel. I don't go to church. But I'll pray for you.


----------



## MACsarah

methcat said:


> well my once my roommate moved out, my first year improved times a billion. I was so much happier! I had a single and it was great ahahaha. I go to a super small liberal arts school and we don't have sororities! if I were at a big school, I definitely would've though
> 
> and i guarantee that if you are doing fine in school now, you will continue to, as long as you don't get distracted! There will be many other people who have the same fears you do! also, think about it this way. when schools accept students, they are trying to build a class. they do not want one class that only consists of one type of kid! the school wouldn't accept you if they didn't think you could do the work!



haha. thats an awesome happy-ever-ending for you. I wanna guess you go to pomona, but I would see you as a USC girl more. hahaha. Sorry, I'm nosy. 

awhh. thanks. I guess it will really test my determination.



PurseXaXholic said:


> *Mac*  What's that from? They said no diesel. I don't go to church. But I'll pray for you.



Collegeconfidential. The boarding school section. sucksss!


----------



## methcat

dude whatever just wear what you like and ignore the haters!!!! it's not like you're going to show up in abercrombie logos and applebottom jeans. you'll be fine!!!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

HAHAHAHA. But remember: not all of them acctually know what they're talking about. There was someone on there that thought Gossip Girl was real. I don't know how that person even got into boarding school. 
And... There will be SOMEONE there like you. Has to be. They're not all crazy, highlight-copy-paste replicas.




methcat said:


> dude whatever just wear what you like and ignore the haters!!!! it's not like you're going to show up in abercrombie logos and applebottom jeans. you'll be fine!!!!!!




so true.


----------



## MACsarah

methcat said:


> dude whatever just wear what you like and ignore the haters!!!! it's not like you're going to show up in abercrombie logos and applebottom jeans. you'll be fine!!!!!!



LMFAO. I love it. Imagine the looks of the professors if I show up in some booty-hugging jeans, and a logo-plastered shirt. that would be lovely.


anyways. positive thoughts! New boys next year for me to mess with!  I'm hoping my room mate won't care about the furniture of the form, so I can decorate that, too. tips for decorating dorms?


----------



## methcat

get fun stuff for your walls! I was too lazy too and my room seemed so empty







i got a matching bedspread for my empty bed once my roommate moved out ahaha


----------



## MACsarah

eww. we're having plumbing problems in the kitchen, and my computer room is closed to it, and the plumber forgot to warn me about closing my door. it smells like...sh!t here. urgghh.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Methcat* I love the bedspreads! LOL I've always said that if I don't like my college roomate, I'll be annoying as I can be so they'll move out.


----------



## MACsarah

what if they assign you a new roommate, equally annoying?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> *Methcat* I love the bedspreads! LOL I've always said that if I don't like my college roomate, I'll be annoying as I can be so they'll move out.



That shouldn't be too difficult...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That shouldn't be too difficult...


 
  
Lucky I love you.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Holy cow! MAC, that list is crazy. Please, I'm sure you'll be GREAT there. Don't worry.

Methcat- Welcome! I'm also from the SF area, nice to have another California girl to join MAC and I...(:

What color scheme do you wanna go for in the room, MAC?


----------



## methcat

oooh where in the sf area, if you don't mind me asking? i'm north bay!

i read your blog and noticed that you tagged KC in some of your posts (kicking couture) i post on a different forum with her! what a small world!


----------



## oscarcat729

Hey girls! I'm going to NYC soon, was wondering if you knew any good places to shop and/or eat? I've been looking up sample sales and stuff, but I need more places to go, especially to eat.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Methcat- I live in a suburb in the East Bay! (: And yeah, KC and I are blog buddies...been a while since we've chatted though!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> 1.)Yikes! your roommate sounds terrible! How was a stripper pole even capable of getting into a dorm? thats crazy! well, hopefully you didn't have to see her work on it. LOL. Yeah, they match you up with a roommate based on a little personal survey, and they give you eachother's AIM & facebook a few weeks before school starts. I've just put in my head that my roommate is going to be a book worm who probably hate Christian louboutin and Jean paul gaultier.
> 
> 6.) Lmfao. Not to sound like I'm bragging, but far from it. Its just that my school has the acceptance rate less then 20%. I'm a member of a few boards where people get "chanced" and some kids that got rejected are not bad, at all. I took pretty advanced classes this year, and it almost killed me. My fear is that everyone in the school took AP calc in 8th grade, everyone was the president of student council..
> 
> thank you for the advice though.  You're really helpful. haha. How was your first year of college? Did you join a sorority? or was that just not for you?



FML my college roomate is a girl who thinks she will borrow my bags. LOL we met and all she seems cool but errm yeah my bags are staying home a train ride away from the city..in my cozy room.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

oscarcat729 said:


> Hey girls! I'm going to NYC soon, was wondering if you knew any good places to shop and/or eat? I've been looking up sample sales and stuff, but I need more places to go, especially to eat.




lunch- room service, sea, meatpacking diner, balthazzar, il bastrado. 

dinner- pastis, buddakan, one, stk.

those are some of my favs!

balthazzar is great for breakfast too!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

welcome meth cat!

I had my chem final today, math and physics tommorow. studying tonight! 
wearing:
lacoste pull on sweater
cameo brooch
navy jcrew skirt
brown kate spade flats

My sisters friend gave her this really ugly bohemian free people skirt as a birthday gift and she gave it to me. Im not one to refuse free gifts but its really ugly. its this in like a blue. I just feel like its so blah. I always expect a little detailing or something special for free people. the quality is not great so the designs have to be good. I used to be really into fp so I do own alot of the brand.

The last thing I got from fp was this for the summer.
from lord & taylors (had a discount)


----------



## coachâ¥

Welcome Methcat!

It is so freaking hot today! I got my nails done earlier and I have a graduation party tonight. 
Outfit for tonight:
black and white striped A&0 high waisted skirt
white tank
Black blazer cuffed
Black YSL Tribute sandals
Black Jumbo/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Pale pink Hermes clic clac


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Pearl* I like that skirt.... a lot acctually. Sometimes I think free people's stuff are TOO much, you know? 

*Coach* cute outfit!


----------



## oscarcat729

Pearl- that skirt isn't that ugly! From your description I was expecting the most heinous article of clothing ever! With the right shirt and accessories, it could work.


----------



## coachâ¥

I like that skirt Pearl, and I'm never one to go for anything Free People.


----------



## methcat

yeah that's actually one of the free people items that I could try to wear

usually free people looks way too frumpy for me


----------



## MACsarah

I like free people's tank tops for casual wear, or stuff to wear to the beach, but thats pretty much it.


----------



## MACsarah

Going to a weeding rehearsal this evening. I hate weeding season. To many happy people, to many fake-happy people...ugh!

wearing:
Black boyfriend blazer
http://www.rugby.com/shop/item.aspx?productId=3924611&categoryId=3138773&cp=3138869
Black opaque tights
Black Christian louboutin big kiss flats
White j12/Mulberry Alexa in Oak


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute tunic mac! I wish i could pull off horizontal stripes!

Thanks for the imput everyone. Im in the process of trying to make outfits with the skirts. I think its the color that bothers me. Its like a dusty navy. I have to wear navy skirts for school all the time so Im a little sick of the color, and Im never one to like washed-out styles. The skirt also has less layers, it has like three or four, the online one has at least 8. Its very full and Im not sure I like the very full skirt look so im experimenting!


----------



## MACsarah

haha. thanks. One of the few perks of being flat chested..


----------



## pearlisthegurl

had math and physics today
wearing:
navy sweater
khaki banana republic skirt
betsey johnson necklace.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I love Betsey costume jewelry! So funky and cool.

It finally rained today! The weather was seriously getting on my nerves.
Zara chambray shirt, rolled up & one side tucked in
Black CM brass button silk shorts
Black opaque tights
Black flats

Holt Renfrew is having a 25% off eyewear event this week- I'm debating on whether or not buying the AW sunnies.


----------



## kmd1_123

Pink: Its pouring in my area, I like the on and off showers after a hot summer day! 
What do the sunnies look like?

Mac: That tunic is so cute and nautical! I love it! And whats a 'Weeding' rehersal? Sorry lol, I have no idea what that means


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I believe Mac meant weDDing. =)

Yeah, it's currently pouring as I'm typing this. I'm digging the zipper ones but I'm not sure which ones Toronto Holts stocks since our stock is seriously lacking.. ie the Bal bags & McQueen scarves. Are you going to be taking advantage of this sale as well? =p


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. that. I knew "wedding" had something doubled up, but wasn't sure which one.


----------



## evilvietgirl

MACsarah said:


> 1.)My roommate is a complete b!tch.
> *2.)Everyone there is better then me at math (Math is my strong point. Its what I'm good at.)*
> 3.)All the girls will think I'm a wh0re.
> *4.)All the boys will be nerds who only talk about pokemon*
> 5.)all the rest of the band kids will think I'm a superficial b!tch
> 6.)I will be at the bottom of my class (WORST.FEAR.EVER.)



WOW that's basically my school. The population's 70% Asian and there's always at least 10 people getting into ivies every year. That's what I get for going to a school that scores somewhere in the top ten for state testing XD

Can't say much about the dating scene though 


*Pearl*- I'm not gunna lie, that's a really unflattering skirt

*Oscar*- Hey! Are you a senior? I vaguely remembered that you were for some reason.

*Methcat*- WOW your dorm's pretty nice. It's ten times nicer than college dorms.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. My school has a large percentage of Asians, too. wait. I'm asian, too! I recently read an article about colleges looking at us differently. Apparently our standards are higher. I don't know if I should be discouraged by it, or pretend it isn't true. 

I'm totally the stereotypical asian student they mention in youtube videos and blogs. Took calc in 8th grade, played in orchestra/marching my entire life, and I'm way to involve with a school I don't even like.

The BS I'm attending next year has a large amount of diversity though. Its just that I know there will be no kids who won't be trying in class, which will be tough for me to deal with it since it lowers my chances of being the best. It sounds very arrogant, but I don't want to be anything over #10 in my class. Its not an option..


----------



## evilvietgirl

^I'm constantly surrounded by over achievers so it doesn't seem arrogant to me. You just sound like most of my school, we have 10 people tied for 1st. The BFF was almost one of them. Too bad she got a B+ one time. 

What college are you aiming for? I'm guessing Ivies or one of the universities abroad? You've got to haul ass in HS, in case the economy doesn't recover by the time you get into college. This year was pretty brutal, a 3.5 GPA couldn't get you into UC Santa Cruz :/ (They are seriously not allowed to be that selective with the level of education they're offering :O)

And it's _because_ we're Asian we've gotta try harder. We're considered the majority in colleges. Honestly, I think you're better off being Caucasian when it comes to college admissions. Sometimes I wish I was part native american or something... :/


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That's why we don't do class ranks. LOL Because people with above a 4.0 would be ranked at.... I don't know.... Just really low. Our classload/GPAs are insaine.


----------



## evilvietgirl

^Aren't you in middle school? Didn't realize they did class ranking there...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Me? I'll be a junior next year. And our highschool doesn't do class ranks.


----------



## evilvietgirl

^Woops! Wow, your GPAs must be insanely high then


----------



## MACsarah

A b+?! thats so...UGH! jk. My parents shun scores that most parents would give a pat on the back for. Makes me feel so odd thinking that anything under a 99% is horrifying.

Yes, one of the ivies. Oh trust me, I'm prepared to have no social life in the 4 upcoming years. I know all about the college application process this year. My brother was lucky enough to get into his first choice, but most of his classmates where not. We are talking 4.0 GPA, AP classes since freshman year, and leadership position getting rejected by tier 4 schools! That's not right, and it really scares me. I worked my a$$ of my entire life just to get into a college I wanted to attend. If I don't get into my 1st choice, I'll have nothing to show for the weekends where I skipped going to Colorado to skii, the nights where I told my friends "no" so I could study, hours spent on assignments, going above and beyond whats expected of overachievers in my grade, even. I'll have nothing to show for that. I can't even imagine what my parents are going to say. My brother got into harvard, the same school my dad attended. You have no idea how happy my father was. Imagine if he finds out that I didn't get in? He will pretend he doesn't care, but hes going to be disappointed. Well, at least I have another legacy to put down..


Who can tell I'm stressed out about school right now? I think its the fact that I'm entering high school is finally hitting me.

edit:
I'm in middle school, but its pretty competitive. We do class rankings after grade 6. I don't know why other schools don't do ranking. Its not like its going to hurt peoples feelings. lol. jk. yeah, some girl cried last week after finding out where she stands.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

We don't do class ranks or calculate GPA...thank God.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

We don't have (+)s. Its an A, B, C, D, or E. 
So if you get a 99.9% in a class or an 89.5% in the class, (if the teather is nice) It will show up as an A on your report card.


----------



## MACsarah

What if you do all the assignments, nail them and on top of that you've done everything extra? Lets say your percentage comes up to a 115%? what will that show up as?


----------



## evilvietgirl

^ A+

Welcome to the public school system 

*MAC*-I sincerely wish the best for you. There was a girl in my class who got into Yale but not Harvard and she cried. Seems petty to some people who don't know her, but she worked really hard for it. It sounds like you want it just as bad as she does, so I really hope you get into Harvard


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That will show up as an A. LOL That's why I try to get my grades up as high as they can be so I don't have to stress about finals. Because if I have a 95% in a class, I only have to get a 62% on my final to maintain an A. And it won't come up as anything different than an A. So I try to work it so I won't have to stress. 
Saves my life... 
http://www.conquercollege.com/gradecalc/


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. yes, I was thinking it would show up as an A+, but purse said that they didn't do "+".

oh. haha! that makes a little sense. Remember in kindergarden where everything was much simpler? All you wanted was a Smiley face..


----------



## evilvietgirl

^ LOL or a check +, no calculations there.

Purse- Don't you hate it when teacher weigh crap differently? Why make it complicated?!? :O


----------



## PurseXaXholic

YES! One of my teachers is doing 15% for the final, another 12.5%, another 11%. UGH. And then classwork and tests, like, Why doesn't the school just get one system and stick to it?


----------



## evilvietgirl

ARRG This skirt's so cute

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3949434&cp=2769072.2769005&page=2&parentPage=family

The BCBG near my house ran out of my size though


----------



## pearlisthegurl

evilvietgirl said:


> ARRG This skirt's so cute
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3949434&cp=2769072.2769005&page=2&parentPage=family
> 
> The BCBG near my house ran out of my size though



I like the skirt I just hate the way the models wearing it.


----------



## methcat

ahh I'm so glad college admissions stuff is over

Sarah, that's a lot of pressure to put on yourself .... just know that there are many other schools out there, and harvard is definitely not the only one for you!

if anyone's interested, this is a really good book about the college admissions process on the school's end: http://www.amazon.com/Gatekeepers-A...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275530800&sr=8-1

It was written about a wesleyan admissions officer, and it gives you a lot to think about.


----------



## orangestripes

i know a lot of people who stressed over college admissions stuff, but for some odd reason, to me it wasn't that stressful. i actually didn't really mind that time period and much preferred it over junior year with all the APs and SATs. those tests were so annoying!

and i love college! all the stuff you did to get you into college will be so insignificant compared to everything you experience there. i was lucky and got into my first choice college, and i've loved every single minute of being there. but yeah, you shouldn't worry too much yet; high school just started! enjoy freshman year and worry sophomore and junior year


----------



## oscarcat729

Orangestripes- I wasn't stressed much about college admissions either! Maybe to a fault!
Evilvietgirl- Yes, I'm a senior! For another couple of days, that is!


----------



## evilvietgirl

^What are you wearing as your grad dress? Are you going formal or sundress? I'm going sundress myself


----------



## coachâ¥

I have a doctors appointment today, and then I'm going to pick up some things from Sephora.
Outfit:
navy blue racerback tank
dark washed J brand jeggings
Beige GZ gladiators
Sahara Work/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute outfit coach!

I stopped into the mall for lunch and picked up two pairs of people's liberation jeans and a pacsun cheap tee. (its actually really cute) So I did very well for my short amount of time shopping. I just had a morning final (french)

wearing:
white rag & bone shirt
anthropolgie skirt
havianas flip flops (they broke today so it was pretty hard getting around!)

this is the shirt, someone had returned it from online.
this one


----------



## oscarcat729

Mine's a bit more formal, just because it isn't your typical cottony sundress fabric. The dress has to be (and is) white, though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everybody is already freaking out about college, including my school who likes to shove college crap down our throats, and seriously I'm just like enough. I don't really get stressed thinking about college, or school for that matter, a B versus an A, or a 2280 versus a 2300 on the SAT, just really is not that important in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## pinkpol15h

It was POURING after school today.. All I'm going to say is that I painfully regret not bringing an umbrella U_U
I went to pick up magazines after school (Vogue & Flare, a Canadian magazine)

Oufit for school:
peach & white striped oversized CM men's vneck, tucked in a little
black corduroy RL skinny pants
black Minne Thunderbird moccasins
beige CDGShirt trench

Outfit I changed into after getting soaked:
Adidas x SM grey clouds hoodie
black Garage calf leggings
metallic Havaiannas flip flops


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Everywhere I go I hear Ke$ha's music. I dont mind the song "your love is my drug" but i really cant respect her when she looks like 
this


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love Ke$ha. End of story haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^Me too. I love her music! (although I've listened to it so much, it gets boring. LOL)


----------



## pinkpol15h

Did anyone see Kesha on SNL? /FACEPALM. I do agree with Pearl though, "Your Love Is My Drug" is quite nice.


----------



## evilvietgirl

^^ I think Kesha is secretly a goody two shoes, I dunno... there's just something about her....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ HAHAHA, I would laugh so hard if that were true.


----------



## coachâ¥

Whats wrong with that look Pearl?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wow, I need to play catch up. Nice to see this thread moving. 

Hi Ladies  

I hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend! *Evil*where have you been?! Haven't seen you in this thread forever. 

The weather was nice so I figured a nice wrap dress was appropriate. DVF did some great dresses this spring. 

Outfit 
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1402001F10&categoryId=cat20014 I found mine a little cheaper at a little boutique. The print is so vibrant, I love it. 
Brown PS platforms 
Gold Hoops/gold bracelet


----------



## kmd1_123

LL08: I know same! School is taking over my life for the last 3 weeks =(
Love the colour of the dress, too cute for summer!

Pink: Nah, I have no money (just paid a residence deposit of $500), and can't make it to Holts anytime soon anyways b/c of school. Did you pick up anything?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Wow, I need to play catch up. Nice to see this thread moving.
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend! *Evil*where have you been?! Haven't seen you in this thread forever.
> 
> The weather was nice so I figured a nice wrap dress was appropriate. DVF did some great dresses this spring.
> 
> Outfit
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1402001F10&categoryId=cat20014 I found mine a little cheaper at a little boutique. The print is so vibrant, I love it.
> Brown PS platforms
> Gold Hoops/gold bracelet



love love love that dress!


----------



## orangestripes

hahaha kesha's songs are so catchy, but i prefer gaga all the way


----------



## orangestripes

cute dress ladylouboutin!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thank you for the compliments on the dress ladies  

For some reason I can't get into Ke$ha, her music just doesn't appeal to me.....I'm not the biggest fan of Gaga but I'll take her over Ke$ha.

I'm about to head out for some lunch and then I'm going to do some pottery painting with a friend. 

Outfit 
Opening Ceremony grey open back cardigan 
AG rolled shorts 
Tan leather thong sandals 
Oversized wooden hoops/wooden cuff


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I finished school today! Whooo!

Im going to my sister's senior pre-prom at 4.

Wearing:
hudson shorts
liberty of london tunic
im going to put on some wedges (sorry for the feet!)

my outfit today


----------



## pinkpol15h

TGIF!
I am going to have no social life for this month.. Must study my butt off!

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Going to see Shrek and then hanging at a friend's house.


----------



## evilvietgirl

W00T! Last day of HS FOREVER!! I'm officially no longer a HS student


----------



## oscarcat729

evilvietgirl said:


> W00T! Last day of HS FOREVER!! I'm officially no longer a HS student



Me neither! WAHOO!


----------



## MACsarah

Congratulations, Oscar & Evil! what are your summer plans for 2010?


----------



## orangestripes

enjoy this summer guys! the summer after senior year was undoubtedly the BEST! i hung out with my friends so much and we just talked until the wee hours of the morning haha. where are you guys headed for college next year?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

evilvietgirl said:


> W00T! Last day of HS FOREVER!! I'm officially no longer a HS student





oscarcat729 said:


> Me neither! WAHOO!



Congrats!!! 

Are you ladies looking forward to college?


----------



## kmd1_123

Ahh, I'm no longer a high school student as of June 24, school ends later in Canada =(

I'm moving 3 hours away next year for university to Kingston, ON so I guess I have learn how to cook, clean, and do laundry! Oh and apparently there are no major shopping malls where I'm going.. the only stores I've heard of are Lululemon, and American Apparel.
None of those stores are even particularly my style so I'm guessing I have no access to nice clothes. Hahaha


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Almost...ALMOST done with Freshman year. Seriously, though. Y'all are scaring the CRAP out of me with all your 'I gotta get into collage' stuff. In eighth grade, my biggest worry was finding a really cute dress for Graduation! (:
But this year, I can totally relate. It's SO flipping intense. My best friend is insane. She's taking Honors Chem, AP Euro, Advanced Speech & Debate, Honors Orchastra (or whatever. Hahaha), AP English, Honors Algebra 2 and Spanish 3. Along with morning Water Polo and Swimming...I feel sorry for her, but she's dying to get into Stanford on a full ride. 
I'm just trying to balance my life without killing myself. I'm taking AP Euro, Trebelaire Choir, Journalism, Chemistry, AP English, Spanish 3, and Algebra 2. I'm making sure I do TONS of Extracurriculars, like swimming, acting, singing, volenteering, WHATEVER. I'm a good student, but I'm not amazing, so I'm balancing it all out with other things. (:

Anyways, I'm excited for this summer, other than the loads of AP homework I have. Blaaaah. 
But good luck to all you girls, and MAC, I'm sure you'll get into Harvard!! (:


----------



## oscarcat729

Thanks girls! I'm pretty much relaxing this summer. School starts in late August, plus I'm going on vacation a week or two before that, so finding a job for a month or two is basically impossible. I think I'm going to work at my dad's office though. 
I'm so excited for college! Finally I can take some fun classes! Can't tell you where I'm going, though-- safety, and all.


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGt3DBDHLy4&playnext_from=TL&videos=T-qZbqT_GD0&feature=sub
LMFAO. not going to lie, I thought that was a parody at first.

omgxitsxemmerz: awh, thats not a too bad curricular. I see your friend is in band though. I thought you choir kids hated us? eh? jk. Not going to lie, the one thing I might miss about my current school is the hole choir-band rivalry. 

oscarcat729:Your summer sounds fun! You have no idea what that last statement meant for me. Now, everytime you talk about school and academics, I'll be looking at every word you say to see what school you go to. JK. I'm not a stalker. :|...

kmd1_123: online shopping.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Enjoy your summer, girls!

I went shopping today, got a black blazer with knit back and a grey sheer ribbed dress from Club Monaco.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Haha, nah, she's a cool band geek. (: I actually am friends with a LOT of the jazz band members. Its mostly the Marching Band people that aren't well liked...its awk. Hahaha. But no, musically talented kids gotta stick together! Are you going to keep playing (insert instrument here) in BS?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^YES SHE IS. 

(Just sayin'....)


----------



## MACsarah

yes, I'm probably sticking with my current instrument, but I was thinking of starting the Trumpet again. but I don't wanna spend another $4,000 on a trumpet, again. and my old one is all rusty. GAHH >.<

lmfao. Marching band kids are cute! although I hate the percussion parts. they always seem so annoying.

edt:
thanks, purse, for answering for me


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> yes, I'm probably sticking with my current instrument, but I was thinking of starting the *Trumpet* again. but I don't wanna spend another $4,000 on a trumpet, again. and my old one is all rusty. GAHH >.<
> 
> lmfao. Marching band kids are cute! although I hate the percussion parts. they always seem so annoying.
> 
> edt:
> thanks, purse, for answering for me


 
HAHAHAHAHA, sorry... but I couldn't see you playing one. 

And no problem, I know you better than you know yourself


----------



## MACsarah

Says the girl who played the violin. and quit. LMFAO. you my friend, have no room to talk.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

What's wrong with the violin? And I quit because I didn't have any commitment to practice... or improve.


----------



## coachâ¥

I tried the trumpet once and I could never get the thing to make noise.


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. which brand did you buy? mouthpeice? or could you just not buzz with the trumpet?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> lmfao. which brand did you buy? mouthpeice? or could you just not buzz with the trumpet?



I have know idea, it was my brother's.


----------



## oscarcat729

coach&#9829;;15543737 said:
			
		

> I tried the trumpet once and I could never get the thing to make noise.



Same here! In 3rd grade. Hence, I got stuck with the drums.


----------



## MACsarah

great. You had to say you played the drums after I expressed my hatred towards the percussion section.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Thanks guys! No big vacation for me, my grandpa is really sick and everyone is assuming the worst, so the furthest I can go is probably Vegas 

I REALLLY excited for college and the experience. But online shopping's probably going to be my new BF for the next four years. The closest sephora is 2 hours away  

But whatever, most of my friends are going so cal and I could "visit" them for the shopping xP


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I only played the piano when I was 6, and that was so I could learn to sight read music. My voice is my insturment, lol. And the trumpet sounds cool! I really wish I could play the piano Billy Joel style...it would make life fun. (:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I've always been told I should be a piano player... but my teacher was mean, so I quit. (this was back when I was like.. 7) Anyway, I saw her the other day and glared at her. 
I've also always been told I will be a model. And I've been told I _should_ be a ballerina. People LOVE telling me what I should be.


----------



## oscarcat729

evilvietgirl said:


> I REALLLY excited for college and the experience. But online shopping's probably going to be my new BF for the next four years. The closest sephora is 2 hours away



SAME HERE! My college is in the middle of nowhere!

BTW, Sorry about your grandpa


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: I'm pretty sure thats suppose to be an insult to your hands. Unless you where in band, and you are always tuned perfectly.


evilvietgirl: I'm sorry about your grandpa


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: I'm pretty sure thats suppose to be an *insult to your hands*. Unless you where in band, and you are always tuned perfectly.
> 
> 
> evilvietgirl: I'm sorry about your grandpa


 
Why? No, it's because I have long, skinny fingers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Your fingers and toes are ridiculously long. Your legs and arms are too. All of your appendages are.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Compaired to the rest of my appendages, my toes really aren't that long. But my feet are big.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> Why? No, it's because I have long, skinny fingers.



LOL. nvm. I guess its an inside joke in some areas.


----------



## methcat

evilvietgirl said:


> Thanks guys! No big vacation for me, my grandpa is really sick and everyone is assuming the worst, so the furthest I can go is probably Vegas
> 
> I REALLLY excited for college and the experience. But online shopping's probably going to be my new BF for the next four years. The closest sephora is 2 hours away
> 
> But whatever, most of my friends are going so cal and I could "visit" them for the shopping xP



oh my god online shopping in college is the best. you get good stuff, and just getting a package is exciting. get ready.


----------



## kmd1_123

evilvietgirl: Hope your grandpa gets better!

I used to play clarinet in middle school, never was very good though...


----------



## MACsarah

I play the clarinet! haha. Practice makes almost perfect


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im finally done! done with this school year and done with the sats! (for now!)

so excited for summer!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm going to church then starbucks to study today, outfit:
Black CM oversized blazer, rolled up sleeves
Blue and white men's Selected oversized t
Black Theory trouser shorts
Black opaque tights
Purple DJP elastic gladiators


----------



## evilvietgirl

I'm going to sleep then I have to wake up in one hour to go grad dress hunting with BFF. Man.. I'm so tired, was out til almost 2 yesterday.


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to see SATC2 last night, it was really good!
Outfit for last night:
dark wash ankle jeans
white tank
black blazer
Charlotte Olympia green python pumps
Black Jumbo
Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany bracelet


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head out to a friends house to hang for a little bit. Its been a bit of a lazy day for me...

Outfit
Rachel Pally strapless black maxi dress
Alala open toe booties- the dress is a long on me, heels were necessary
Oversized hoops/stacked studded cuffs/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

^aww. You're already breaking out the maxis? 

I really need some for this summer, but I don't want to get them tailored. I hate being short


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^aww. You're already breaking out the maxis?
> 
> I really need some for this summer, but I don't want to get them tailored. I hate being short



I always have to do a serious wedge with most of mine.


----------



## MACsarah

I don't think you realise how short I'm. I can wear 6 inch heels under a maxi, and it would still be to long! haha. What wedges do you like this season? I'm obsessed with a pair of dVf opal wedge.

http://www.vh1.com/video/youre-cut-off/full-episodes/surpriseyoure-cut-off/1640593/playlist.jhtml
poor little rich girls?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^"This is how I get from store to store... because I don't walk!!" (Maybe if you walked a bit more, you wouldn't need all that lipo, hun!)

Edit: I think I'm going to watch this. The next Simple Life.


----------



## MACsarah

^you're killing me.

Well, a poor man's simple life. None of them are half as spectacular as Nicole. I like the erica girl, though. And did you hear one of the girl's pronounce Hermes? LMFAO.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Not yet... I'm excited to hear it though!! LOL


----------



## MACsarah

its at the part where they have to choose the items they can bring into the house.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like Erica too. You know what really bothers me about this? Obviously the girls are clueless, but in all the interviews the parents are like "well, she's never heard the word no", well if you don't ever tell her that, then what do you expect? Why, all of a sudden, do you decide to cut them off completely and teach them anything, when for the past twenty years of your life you have failed miserably as a parent.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My computer likes to die. So... I'm only half way through. But I have to say some words... or sing some words. 

_Money can't buy you class, 
Money Can't buy you class, 
elegance is learned, 
my friend, 
money can't buy you class_...


----------



## MACsarah

I agree. They wouldn't be 23 year old and still relying on you, unless you let them. I do feel bad for the girl who felt that her father wouldn't love her unless she was perfect. That stuff is just messed up.

No matter how much money you make, parents have got to teach their children the meaning of cash, and that it doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> I agree. They wouldn't be 23 year old and still relying on you, unless you let them. I do feel bad for the girl who felt that her father wouldn't love her unless she was perfect. That stuff is just messed up.
> 
> No matter how much money you make, parents have got to teach their children the meaning of cash, and that it doesn't grow on trees.


 
Exactly. 

Oh! I now have to rewatch the beginning, my computer's been having problems. If It shuts down again I'll give up!


Erica wears a tira....


----------



## MACsarah

right. I wonder if any of the girls even attempted to go to college. I know school isn't for everyone, but still.

Oh well. I really like Erica. she really captures the entertainment in the show.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Erica is there for commic relief. I like her to... 

"hermayeeesss" Beautiful.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. right. and the girl who went like "ew, we're in the ghetto!"

lmfao. that girl hasn't seen the ghetto..


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> I don't think you realise how short I'm. I can wear 6 inch heels under a maxi, and it would still be to long! haha. What wedges do you like this season? I'm obsessed with a pair of dVf opal wedge.
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/youre-cut-off/full-episodes/surpriseyoure-cut-off/1640593/playlist.jhtml
> poor little rich girls?



ew they're so gross ahahahahaa

talking about the limits of their credit cards ... where are your limitless black cards, *****es?!


----------



## MACsarah

Thats the thing, you need good credit for a unlimited card.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> ^aww. You're already breaking out the maxis?
> 
> I really need some for this summer, but I don't want to get them tailored. I hate being short



Yep, its june girl!! How is the weather in LA right now? 

I can normally get away with wearing flats with my maxi's but this one is just a little too long. How tall are you? 

VH1 is the home of trashy tv shows. Those girls have such nasty attitudes....proof that money doesn't buy class.


----------



## MACsarah

The weather? not good enough! It was in the mid-70s today. Not okay. Lucky girl. Flats and maxis look odd on me. Its more like how short am I. And 5'4  5'4+6=5'10. Even then, some maxis end up looking awkwardly long on me. 

I like Vh1 for I love money series, but the cancelled that after that one dude killed his playboy wife.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'm 5'8"/5'9" and I can't find maxi's because usually they're too short on me. LOL Switch places?


----------



## MACsarah

I'm always down. As long as it isn't to hard to find your shoe size.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They always have her shoe size left because no one wears it! Whenever there are sales at Saks or somewhere her size is always left!

Methcat - I forgot to tell you, I absolutely LOVE your blog! If you don't mind my asking are you J or M?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im 5'3" I can wear maxis with wedges. Im watching that mtv show, idk but i cant look away


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I despise wedges so I hem my maxis. (I'm only like, five feet tall. Maybe five one.) I absolutely adore them. I don't care if they go out of style, which they undoubtedly will. I will always wear them.


----------



## methcat

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ They always have her shoe size left because no one wears it! Whenever there are sales at Saks or somewhere her size is always left!
> 
> Methcat - I forgot to tell you, I absolutely LOVE your blog! If you don't mind my asking are you J or M?



Thank you so much!

I'm M. J used to post here but I think she had an incident with the moderators ahhahaha


----------



## pearlisthegurl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I despise wedges so I hem my maxis. (I'm only like, five feet tall. Maybe five one.) I absolutely adore them. I don't care if they go out of style, which they undoubtedly will. I will always wear them.



I LOVE WEDGES  hahah! I own maybe 15 pairs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> The weather? not good enough! It was in the mid-70s today. Not okay. Lucky girl. Flats and maxis look odd on me. Its more like how short am I. And 5'4  5'4+6=5'10. Even then, some maxis end up looking awkwardly long on me.
> 
> I like Vh1 for I love money series, but the cancelled that after that one dude killed his playboy wife.



Girl, we need to switch places. Mid 70 weather is perfect for me, you can have this 80+ degree weather. 

I'm only two inches taller than you and most maxi's work great for me, I guess those two inches really do make a difference, lol.

BTW, I hope the Celtics kick the Lakers asses


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pearl - I don't know why I hate them so much, I just always have. Just one of those trends that I will never understand...like longchamp bags, although I don't hate longchamp ANYWEAR NEAR as much as wedges.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pearl - I don't know why I hate them so much, I just always have. Just one of those trends that I will never understand...like longchamp bags, although I don't hate longchamp ANYWEAR NEAR as much as wedges.



i dont like longchamp as well. wedges are just extremely comfortable. they could look cheap with cork but the nice wedges are HOT.

I love 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=482276&CategoryID=17402


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Girl, we need to switch places. Mid 70 weather is perfect for me, you can have this 80+ degree weather.
> 
> I'm only two inches taller than you and most maxi's work great for me, I guess those two inches really do make a difference, lol.
> 
> BTW, I hope the Celtics kick the Lakers asses



I'll take the 80s! thats actually perfect for me. Anything below 80s, and above 90s is nightmares for me!

LOL. yes, it does make a difference. Or are we shopping for maxis at different places? haha. 

Oh, and no. Keep dreaming, but no. remember Tuesday? history repeats itself. well, current history.


----------



## oscarcat729

Why don't people like Longchamp?


----------



## MACsarah

^ I used to like it for its practicality, but then I discovered other bags. I personally feel that the bags are boring, ugly, and look cheap.

*hides under a rock*


----------



## pearlisthegurl

lol mac. i just feel like id rather put my money towards leather or fine detailing. i agree longchamp bags are for utility and last awhile but there just so.....generic.


----------



## oscarcat729

I was thinking of getting a Longchamp for college... there aren't many other cheap/durable/easy-to-clean/relatively attractive options out there


----------



## MACsarah

Don't let our opinions  stop you from getting it! haha. 

I like the Prada nylon bags a lot better then Longchamp. The handles look prettier, and the structure is better. Will you be living in a dorm at college?


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^But how expensive is it?


----------



## MACsarah

Fine. you have a point there. 


I'm looking at my facebook wall from all the way from the beginning of the year. WOW. Never thought I'd say this, but I will sorta miss some of the people. Sorta, almost.


----------



## oscarcat729

Yep. Price is the dealbreaker 

Lol that's so fun to do.


----------



## methcat

I have like, 50 bajillion longchamps!!!!!!!!!!

there's a reason everyone has them. reasonably durable, cheap, easy to wash if you get **** on them, etc

i mean, I guess if you're gonna care more about function than fashion, you might as well get a backpack. but some of us aren't willing to go that far ahahaha

I have two burberry nylon totes that I was using instead of my longchamps for awhile. However, the longchamp handles are longer and therefore its easier to just throw them on your shoulder! the burb bags seem more durable though


----------



## MACsarah

I use a foley+corinna tote, but sometimes, when I'm really desperate or have tons of text books to carry, I use a navy blue JanSport backpack.

the foley is great to just dump out all my text books, and notebooks at the end of the day, put it in my locker, and go out with friends like that. Since if you use the strap, it makes it smaller.


----------



## oscarcat729

I have used a big honking backpack for so long, I made a vow never to use one for college! I do have a cute Kate Spade tote though. Unfortunately, it's a bit big and unwieldy to be an everyday tote.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Excuse me Sara, my Celtics whooped your asses in your hometown.  Are ya'll prepared to get beat down in Boston too? 

I only have two longchamps bags and I use both of them as workout bags.


----------



## methcat

also idk how many of you have outdoor campuses, but in high school (and in college, duh) there was no way I was going to carry around a nice bag in the pouring rain!!!

plus, since longchamps are foldable, it's easy to store a TON of them in your dorm room, and then you have them if you need them but they're not taking up space


----------



## MACsarah

94-103 is nadaa. Pure luck, really. The question should really be are you guys ready for redemption on Tuesday? 

LMFAO. My workout/track bag is fugly. Its some Nike messanger bag. Maybe we should call Balenciaga and make them make us a gym bag..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I see a few girls with Longchamp bags around campus. Most of them use them as handbags and school bags. Longchamp bags are super functional but I don't find them very attractive. I have a large leather tote I use for my school books.

ETA

Sarah- Luck?! Hmph, I don't think so lol. We shall see on Tuesday  I have a huge Nike workout bag that I used to carry for dance, its super durable but its a bit bulky. Yes, Balenciaga should make work out bags, lol. They would be so cute!


----------



## MACsarah

We'll see  A bit bulky? which bag did you buy? Mine is SUPER bulky. Yeah, it fits 3 pair of running shoes, and sweatshirts, but damn, no matter how little I pack, its huge and heavy. I always wondered how some girls could manage to just use a tote, instead of a huge duffel like the rest of us.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm only 5'5 Mac so your not that short!

I used a black Prada nylon tote for school this year and I usually just use my Bal weekender as my workout bag...when I actually work out.


----------



## MACsarah

^YOU USED TO BE SHORTER THEN ME! what happened? ahh. My shortie grew.

lmfao. The weekender doesn't have a long enough handle, and theres no strap to it


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^YOU USED TO BE SHORTER THEN ME! what happened? ahh. My shortie grew.
> 
> lmfao. The weekender doesn't have a long enough handle, and theres no strap to it



I know, I was so surprised.

I wish the weekender came with a shoulder strap it would be the perfect travel bag.

I forgot to post my outfit for today:
dark washed True Religion jeans
Gray tanktop
Black Chanel flip flops
Black City
Black A McQueen scarf/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany ring/diamond studs


----------



## MACsarah

brb. Getting my a$$ to the doctor's to get measured. Watch, I'm going to grow to 5'10. You'll see.

Same. Did you end up getting the balenciaga luggage? I never saw any at the BH store, so I gave up.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> brb. Getting my a$$ to the doctor's to get measured. Watch, I'm going to grow to 5'10. You'll see.
> 
> Same. Did you end up getting the balenciaga luggage? I never saw any at the BH store, so I gave up.



Nope, I asked out my Bal store and they said they didn't know when or if they would be getting it in.


----------



## MACsarah

You asked our your balenciaga store? girl, you got it bad.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> You asked our your balenciaga store? girl, you got it bad.



Lol why? What was wrong with that? I just asked when they would be coming in and he said "I'm not sure if our store will be receiving them."


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. I made a typo while making fun of your typo. It sounded like you "asked your store out". You know, like, on a date.

hahahaha.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> lmfao. I made a typo while making fun of your typo. It sounded like you "asked your store out". You know, like, on a date.
> 
> hahahaha.



Omg. Haha I didn't even notice I said that!


----------



## MACsarah

So, happy freshman year is over? haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

Ehhh...not exactly, but I'm glad for it to be finally summer.


----------



## MACsarah

ugh. Same. 2 more weeks. Just 2 more weeks until promo. 


Can't wait.


----------



## coachâ¥

And the last two weeks of course are going to be the longest weeks of school.


----------



## MACsarah

tell me about it. I have so much stuff to finish with student council and other clubs. I'm praying that I can get someone to get me a large starbucks drink in the middle of my day tomorrow.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> tell me about it. I have so much stuff to finish with student council and other clubs. I'm praying that I can get someone to get me a large starbucks drink in the middle of my day tomorrow.



That sounds so good right now. I got a bubble gum and blue raspberry snow cone and it was delish!


----------



## MACsarah

Ugh. I really want that, now! I wish a place by our school had good snow cones, but nope  I only have 10 minutes after school and then I'm off to track practice, student council meetings, and preperation things. I hate my life.

how are you spending your summer?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Ugh. I really want that, now! I wish a place by our school had good snow cones, but nope  I only have 10 minutes after school and then I'm off to track practice, student council meetings, and preperation things. I hate my life.
> 
> how are you spending your summer?



We don't have any big vacations planned for this summer, but were going to take a few weekend trips to small places. How are you spending yours?


----------



## MACsarah

Spending time at home for a few weeks, off to NY, home, Germany for academic reasons, home again to spend more time with friends, and then I'm off to high school. I might squeeze a trip to new zeeland in. Not sure yet. Depends if my dad's work load will be smaller in the next months.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Spending time at home for a few weeks, off to NY, home, Germany for academic reasons, home again to spend more time with friends, and then I'm off to high school. I might squeeze a trip to new zeeland in. Not sure yet. Depends if my dad's work load will be smaller in the next months.



Wow, sounds like you have a ton of stuff going on!


----------



## MACsarah

can't tell if thats sarcastic or not! hahaha. I really can't wait til summer. Nights at the beach, shopping with friends all day.. ah. Summer 2010 is going to be sick!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> can't tell if thats sarcastic or not! hahaha. I really can't wait til summer. Nights at the beach, shopping with friends all day.. ah. Summer 2010 is going to be sick!



I was being serious!


----------



## MACsarah

oh. okay  Dude, I've been buying so many hair products lately. My hair currently smells like apples. and I'm loving it.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> oh. okay  Dude, I've been buying so many hair products lately. My hair currently smells like apples. and I'm loving it.



I'm totally not into hair products, don't get me wrong I love my hair and I'm always doing it, but I just can't see spending tons on Hair stuff.


----------



## methcat

which hair products are you buying??

i kinda miss buying hair products. I get brazilian blowouts now so I buy a specific brand and don't stray from it, but finding new products is always so fun


----------



## coachâ¥

What is everyones current song obsessions? Mine are The City is at War by Cobra Starship and Up Up and Away by Kid Cudi.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow, as much as I love reading your little conversations (Mac and coach.. cough cough I skipped over that)...

I use a Longchamp. Easy, durable, and light weight. 

*LL08* Kim K must be mad... she was at the game (twitter tells me everything). 

Wedges look like an ugly extension of the leg. They induce cankles. In my opinion, you have to have really deffined calfs in order for them to work. I could probibly wear them, but I choose not to. I never find any cute ones. And my best friend despises them. LOL


----------



## oscarcat729

I have a few pairs of wedges. I'd prefer heels, but I have to learn how to walk in wedges first! Plus they're more casual for everyday. These are currently my faves (they look so much better irl)


----------



## mcb100

my brazilian keratin treatment wore off a month ago, and I might get another one maybe in the beginning of July. But since the treatment wore off, I've been trying out new hair products. I'm loving everything by Its a 10. I'm also thinking of trying that Ojon restorative hair mask, because my hair is colored and I straighten it often.


----------



## methcat

which treatment do you get?


----------



## methcat

is anyone getting the new iphone?

i probably wont because after switching from an iphone 3gs to a bb, i dont know what could make me go back! we'll seeee.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im not going to get it, i need a new phone though mine broke!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I won't be getting the new Iphone. Team Blackberry over here, lol. 

Getting ready to head out for another Dr. appointment, what is everyone else up to? 

Outfit 
Rory Beca floral print racerback tank dress
tan platform heels 
Stud earrings/various bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im attending a going away party tonight.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just got my iPhone last fall... I think I'm going to wait until my contract's up, then get the new iPhone (unless something better comes out)!


----------



## pinkpol15h

My moms been wanting an iphone. If she gets the new one I'm gonna play with it so much 

I can't find a good place to get a BBO in toronto. I've been really wanting one. My hair gets so frizzy and poofy in the summer


----------



## coachâ¥

I have Verizon so I'm stuck with either a BB or the Droid.

Ohh and Purse your blog looks really good!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15564384 said:
			
		

> I have Verizon so I'm stuck with either a BB or the Droid.
> 
> Ohh and Purse your blog looks really good!



Thank you!!! That means a lot. I spent most of my weekend on it (instead of studying for finals) hahahha


----------



## methcat

i definitely blew off a lot of homework to work on my blog ahahah it's more fun!

I used to have an iphone 3gs but I switched to a bb and I dont think i'll switch back!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

methcat said:


> i definitely blew off a lot of homework to work on my blog ahahah it's more fun!
> 
> I used to have an iphone 3gs but I switched to a bb and I dont think i'll switch back!


 
Its Wayyy more fun!! LOL 

I've used my mom's BB. But I just LOVE the convinence of an iPhone. I don't think I'd be able to live without it! hahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm very anti-iPhone. My entire family has them and a lot of my friends do too. I just don't like them at all. I like my BB.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

cute_classy said:


> i'm very anti-iphone. My entire family has them and a lot of my friends do too. I just don't like them at all. I like my bb.


 
rebel......


----------



## oscarcat729

I love iPhones! My dad has one, and he said when/if he gets the new one, I can have his old one.... except I just got my phone so I'd get a huge cancellation fee. So he retracted the offer


----------



## methcat

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm very anti-iPhone. My entire family has them and a lot of my friends do too. I just don't like them at all. I like my BB.



why? jw

have you ever had one?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

No, I never got one. I'm just not a fan of the size/shape, or the touch screen, and the way Apple blocks certain apps, and that it lacks certain things that phones a long time ago had (Except I think they fixed most of those things now).


----------



## MACsarah

Where I live, most people have iphones or blackberries. I prefer the blackberry. I hate the iphone. I need a physical keyboard. Blackberry is the smarter phone.



methcat said:


> which hair products are you buying??
> 
> i kinda miss buying hair products. I get brazilian blowouts now so I buy a specific brand and don't stray from it, but finding new products is always so fun



Just random ones at local salons. THis is going to sound really bad, but I'm obsessed with kids detanglers right now. Smell like apples, and they work

btw, do you get your BB at home, or here in LA? And if you do get it in la, what salon? wouldn't it be so cool if we went to the same? haha.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Where I live, most people have iphones or blackberries. *I prefer the blackberry. I hate the iphone. I need a physical keyboard. Blackberry is the smarter phone.*



That's exactly how I feel. I have long nails and for some reason the touch screen and I just don't get along. I have no issues with the keyboard on my BB.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I had a panic attack today, it just came out of nowhere. I was on the highway so I pulled over, called my mom and had her calm me down. I feel better now but I'm sitting here wondering where it came from, considering its been a long time since my last one. 

Anyone ever have one?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I had a panic attack today, it just came out of nowhere. I was on the highway so I pulled over, called my mom and had her calm me down. I feel better now but I'm sitting here wondering where it came from, considering its been a long time since my last one.
> 
> Anyone ever have one?


 
All. The. Time. 
Well, at least once a month. Last month was super stressfull so I had a couple. But I always know where they come from... What were you thinking about when you had yours?


----------



## TheLastMimmy

Ouch, no. Although, a few weeks ago I was driving home from Uni and had to pull over because I got a huge pain in my chest, it felt like it was all closing in and I found it really difficult to breathe. I phoned my mum straight away and she was panicking like mad. Only lasted a minute or so, phew.

P.S I disagree about the blackberry vs iPhone argument. I have had my iPhone for over a year and a half but bought a contract blackberry 3 months ago for the best of both worlds, I stopped using it after 3-4 weeks. There is nothing the blackberry can do that the iPhone can't do better. Now I have to pay for it for under 21 months.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PurseXaXholic said:


> All. The. Time.
> Well, at least once a month. Last month was super stressfull so I had a couple. But I always know where they come from... What were you thinking about when you had yours?



OMG, its nice to know I'm not alone, I've never met anyone who could relate. 

I kept thinking I was going to die, my hands were shaking, heart was beating out of my chest. I was on edge and crying....its a horrible feeling. 

I usually get them when I'm under an intense amount of stress (school, worrying about my father's health, ect) but my life has been pretty stress free lately. 

After 10 minutes or so those feeling passed but my nerves are still a tiny bit rattled.......What do you think about during yours?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> OMG, its nice to know I'm not alone, I've never met anyone who could relate.
> 
> I kept thinking I was going to die, my hands were shaking, heart was beating out of my chest. I was on edge and crying....its a horrible feeling.
> 
> I usually get them when I'm under an intense amount of stress (school, worrying about my father's health, ect) but my life has been pretty stress free lately.
> 
> After 10 minutes or so those feeling passed but my nerves are still a tiny bit rattled.......What do you think about during yours?


 
Mostly school and my future. My last one happened _during_ school. I got in trouble (for something I didn't even do...). And basically could've gotten detention, had to go to the principals office. (I've never gotten detention before in my life, or gone to the principal's office). And I basically saw it going on my transcript, and saw my life flash before my eyes. ... Acctually saw it go before my eyes. I booked it to my guidance counciler's office. I get really shakey, my eyes get really blured at first, then I start to cry. If I start talking about what is stressing me out I start to get choked up to the point where I can't talk. Then about 15 minutes later, if I have calmed down, when I try to talk about what happened the feeling overcomes me again. I've never had one that bad during school. I've had minor ones with deep breathing problems etc. But none that bad. It was horrible.


----------



## mcb100

methcat said:


> which treatment do you get?



i had the Coppola one done.


----------



## pinkpol15h

PurseXaXholic said:


> Mostly school and my future. My last one happened _during_ school. I got in trouble (for something I didn't even do...). And basically could've gotten detention, had to go to the principals office. (I've never gotten detention before in my life, or gone to the principal's office). And I basically saw it going on my transcript, and saw my life flash before my eyes. ... Acctually saw it go before my eyes. I booked it to my guidance counciler's office. I get really shakey, my eyes get really blured at first, then I start to cry. If I start talking about what is stressing me out I start to get choked up to the point where I can't talk. Then about 15 minutes later, if I have calmed down, when I try to talk about what happened the feeling overcomes me again. I've never had one that bad during school. I've had minor ones with deep breathing problems etc. But none that bad. It was horrible.


 
I've had a couple as well.. Mine weren't nearly as bad as yours, LL08. I usually get it around this time and during the winter, when my exams start. All my friends either are so smart that they barely have to study for exams or they don't care about school so they don't study at all anyway.. It was really hard not to have anyone to relate to. And on top of my asian parents' constant nagging... I'd be SO afraid of failure.
Mine were really similar to yoours, Purse. The stress is just insane, I didn't even know what to do with myself except break down and have really dark thoughts. 
I usually get pretty sleep deprived to the point where I would come out of the shower and have blackouts or look at something but the colour would be different.. like the sky would be green or my face would be purple.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*evil* most of my friends don't care either. I think my one friends status was "I got an E on my math final" ........ Wow. Anyway, I get really sleep deprived too. I've stayed up for hours just worrying. And sometimes it's the stupidest stuff I'm worrying about. I do relaxation excersizes before I go to sleep. The whole counting backwards thing doesn't work for me....


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> *evil* most of my friends don't care either. I think my one friends status was "I got an E on my math final" ........ Wow. Anyway, I get really sleep deprived too. I've stayed up for hours just worrying. And sometimes it's the stupidest stuff I'm worrying about. I do relaxation excersizes before I go to sleep. The whole counting backwards thing doesn't work for me....



wait Purse, did she really say E?


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> btw, do you get your BB at home, or here in LA? And if you do get it in la, what salon? wouldn't it be so cool if we went to the same? haha.



I get them done at home in san francisco haha 



TheLastMimmy said:


> P.S I disagree about the blackberry vs iPhone argument. I have had my iPhone for over a year and a half but bought a contract blackberry 3 months ago for the best of both worlds, I stopped using it after 3-4 weeks. *There is nothing the blackberry can do that the iPhone can't do better.* Now I have to pay for it for under 21 months.



ok so I was just gonna write something short but it was really long and I bet none of you will be very interested so the CLIFFS NOTES ARE:

-there are things that the bb can do better than the iphone
-i love bbs bc they're faster to navigate
-the iphone is, overall, a better phone for the average consumer
-bb is a better phone for ppl like me who just wanna get **** DONE!
-I LOVE BBM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here's my essay slash love poem to blackberrys: 

disagree!! although there are many thing that the iphone does WAY better than the blackberry, there are a few things that the blackberry kills the iphone in, and for some people, these things are what matter.

I got the first iphone when it came out, and upgraded every time they released a new one. right before the 3GS was released, I was like, IM BORED. I WANT A BLACKBERRY. I waited and waited and then in november, the bold 9700 came out and so I got it. best decision ever!!!!! 

although the iphone4 has caught up with blackberrys in many ways (joint inbox, camera flash, multitasking, etc) I don't believe it will ever be as quick to navigate as a blackberry. this is simply due to the physical keyboard. If i'm on the home screen and I want to call someone, all I have to do is type their name. if I'm on an iphone and I want to do the same, I have to go to the phone app and scroll through my favorites, if they're i my favorites. if not, it's a diff story. I find it WAY easier to type like, 3 letters and then have what I want. 

because of all the different buttons, you have many different shortcut opportunities so you can navigate the blackberry super quickly. apple has fixed this problem a bit by adding folders (no more scrolling through pages and pages of apps) but you still do have the scrolling motion

another really standard thing that the iphone doesn't have is a status light. there are apps you can get for BBs that will change the color of the status light for each notification (for example, I have green for email, red for texts, dark blue for bbm, light blue for facebook, orange for missed call, white for alarm, etc). this way, without even looking at my phone, I know what's going on. I know if i need to check my phone or not. I used to always play with my phone all the time to see if i got any new things, but now I know that I don't have to check it unless a light is going off

and finally, the best feature of the blackberry: bbm. that's all i need to say. nobody can really understand why bbm is so addictive and amazing, but it is.

i think that in general, the iphone is probably a better choice for most people. it's easier for the average person to use, it's a better entertainment device, etc. it's finally catching up to other phones. HOWEVER, if you are impatient like me, the iphone really doesn't cut it. I'm not using my phone to play games (except for word mole and brickbreaker!) and i'm not using it to watch youtube clips. I want to communicate and I want to do it quickly.


----------



## pink.couture

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm very anti-iPhone. My entire family has them and a lot of my friends do too. I just don't like them at all. I like my BB.


 
Hi! I took a little break from tpf.... but I'm back now.

Idk. I'd like to try out the iphone. But the thing that is so appealing to me is the fact there is an app for everything.. even ruelala has an app!


----------



## pink.couture

On the blackberry subject.. which one do you recommend? There are tons.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm getting the BB Bold in August, so that should be fun. (:
Er, panic attacks suck. I had one two weeks ago about my math grade. They're very random and scary...blah.


----------



## MACsarah

I don't have panic attacks, because I'm one of those people who bottle up everything. I don't even know what emotions are. They will never be able to scare you if they don't know what scares you. I'm sorry that you guys are having them though  hopefully it doesn't effect your daily life 3 If it makes you feel better, most people don't have people around that are at the same level as them academically wise. And the girls who don't have to study at all for an exam? They study. Maybe they don't cram it, but everyone has to study a little bit, no matter how genetically smart you are. My math class looked at me the morning of the test and went "oh. great. the 14 year old didn't even study this..." they made a huge deal about it because I wasn't freaking out on the outside like they where. Truth is that I studied just as hard as them, if not harder. I don't know about your friends, but I don't tell people about my study habits in case it doesn't work out. I don't want my my peers to look at me stressed, only to see me fail that test. I guess its a defense mode.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Smart, right there. And I usually keep my emotions bottled up, but I just had an epic breakdown in my room. I usually only have them when I'm alone.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15566510 said:
			
		

> wait Purse, did she really say E?


 
Yep. 

*Pink.Couture* Gilt has an app too! Its so much easier than using the internet. That's how I get shopping done during school! lol


----------



## pink.couture

I bottle things up until I can't take it anymore and I just let loose or I will go to my bedroom and won't come out. The only way I get panick attaks is if I ruin something expensive or if someone else ruins it!


----------



## pink.couture

I'd love to get a new phone now but I'd be getting the iphone in January of next year so..... is it worth it? Idk. Plus, I want to be able to use the Internet on my laptop from my cell phone (right now I have an omnia, sucks!) for when I move. It would be difficult learning how to do that on another phone.. so maybe I will stick it out and wait til January.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ahh, done with my Math final! Feels good(: And question: Can you get on tpf from a BB Bold? 
Dude, I'm so efffinng OCD, so I flip on people about that. I'm a major perfectionist. So, my panic attacks are usually over my OCD-ness...haha.


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Ahh, done with my Math final! Feels good(: And question: Can you get on tpf from a BB Bold?
> Dude, I'm so efffinng OCD, so I flip on people about that. I'm a major perfectionist. So, my panic attacks are usually over my OCD-ness...haha.


 
There is tpf mobile... I think it automatically detects it if you are using a cell phone. As far as an app, I have no idea.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I need a new phone desperately! Im trying to buy one off ebay. Im also trying to decide what color to paint my nails! 

What color do you guys think? a purple, orange, red, pink or seafoam green

Edit: I chose an iridescent hot pink.


----------



## MACsarah

yeah, you can go on tPF with a blackberry.  I do it all the time at lunch.


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> I don't have panic attacks, because I'm one of those people who bottle up everything. I don't even know what emotions are. They will never be able to scare you if they don't know what scares you. I'm sorry that you guys are having them though  hopefully it doesn't effect your daily life 3 If it makes you feel better, most people don't have people around that are at the same level as them academically wise. And the girls who don't have to study at all for an exam? They study. Maybe they don't cram it, but everyone has to study a little bit, no matter how genetically smart you are. My math class looked at me the morning of the test and went "oh. great. the 14 year old didn't even study this..." they made a huge deal about it because I wasn't freaking out on the outside like they where. Truth is that I studied just as hard as them, if not harder. I don't know about your friends,* but I don't tell people about my study habits in case it doesn't work out. I don't want my my peers to look at me stressed, only to see me fail that test. I guess its a defense mode.*



I agree!! I sometimes stress out a lot, and my peers KNOW how much and how hard I study... and then when I don't do as well as I'd like... I feel insecure.


----------



## basicandorganic

pearlisthegurl said:


> I need a new phone desperately! Im trying to buy one off ebay. Im also trying to decide what color to paint my nails!
> 
> What color do you guys think? a purple, orange, red, pink or seafoam green
> 
> Edit: I chose an iridescent hot pink.




A coral?  I'm lovin' coral lately because I've got my eye on a coral PS1.
But I say go for seafoam green if you don't have coral! 


On the phone note, I'm getting the iPhone 4... I just like the design. I don't like the BB, I had a curve, and I played around with my dads and I just really didn't like either. Typing annoys me.  The 4th Gen iPhone looks SO pretty though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have the newest bold and I love it. The best thing Blackberry has done was get rid of that stupid trackball, I hated it. 

It was a cool rainy day today, it was a nice break from the humidity. I spent most of my day sitting at the dealership for my car maintenance....boo. 

I just go back from a mani/pedi and I chose "Sun Worshipper" from China Glaze. Its a bright orange-yellow, and by bright, I mean BRIGHT. I'm really loving it though, my SO joked with me that it probably glows in the dark. 

Outfit 
Denim jacket
A Wang black pocket tee 
DK leggings 
Alaia open toe booties 
Hoop earrings/cocktail ring


----------



## pink.couture

Just bought this from ShopBop.. $14... I think it's made by Jadetribe but I've never heard of the name before. The only thing I even REMOTELY like about living between Milwaukee/Chicago is shopbop shipping. I can literally have it the next day if I order before 3. However, when I move to Denver it's going to be completely different. I'm not complaining though! 

Ohh yeah I need to paint my nails. Probably a lilac color (OPI) with some sparkles on my ring fingers...


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ ironically, your location is "the mall!" haha.

LL08, do you make your SO get mani/pedis with you? one of my friends (a couple) did them together and the bf complained how awkward it was to have people clip his toenails LOL.

Mac, who is that from your avatar? that girl from transformers 2?


----------



## pink.couture

I hate dealing with ebay. Ok, a little rant. 

I quit using ebay months ago, I paid all my fees, and haven't logged on since. Yesterday I seen a watch I wanted to bid on so I logged in and it said my account was suspended for not paying fees. 1. I had it set to automatic. 2. I remember specifically the day the automatic payment went through because my bank called (I had made many transactions that day, and it was my first time having the bank call me). I am 100% sure I paid them. That was something I made sure I did before I decided to take a break. They sent me an email saying I could contact them if I don't think the fees were legit (I used a separate email for my ebay account so I had no idea any of this was going on). So I logged in again and tried to get to the contact field section and it wouldn't let me get through because I was suspended and couldn't get to myebay. I also thought that possibly everyday they would continue charging fees. LOL! So I paid it, hoping they will just refund me when we figure all this out. Now I'm waiting for a reply.. I pretty much emailed them what I told you. I know the fee was only like $18 but still $18 is a lot if you could spend it on something you could keep, especially if you don't owe those fees. 

 Oh well.


----------



## basicandorganic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have the newest bold and I love it. The best thing Blackberry has done was get rid of that stupid trackball, I hated it.
> 
> It was a cool rainy day today, it was a nice break from the humidity. I spent most of my day sitting at the dealership for my car maintenance....boo.
> 
> I just go back from a mani/pedi and I chose "Sun Worshipper" from China Glaze. Its a bright orange-yellow, and by bright, I mean BRIGHT. I'm really loving it though, my SO joked with me that it probably glows in the dark.
> 
> Outfit
> Denim jacket
> A Wang black pocket tee
> DK leggings
> Alaia open toe booties
> Hoop earrings/cocktail ring



My dad has the newest bold... he also had the one with the ball thing. xD i thought it made cute noises.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Basic- The noise didn't bother me too much but it drove my mom insane. She hated it. 

Pinkpol- Nope, I don't make him go with me. He does his own foot maintenance because he doesn't like the idea of someone touching his feet. 

Pinkcouture- Ugh, hopefully Ebay straightens your situation out. I haven't dealt with Ebay in a long time, just isn't worth the hassel to me anymore. 


My SO is over here going crazy over this game, he's not pleased with the Celtics right now.


----------



## basicandorganic

Yeah, I can understand why, LL, haha.


----------



## MACsarah

I go to a school function in the middle of the game. FML. oh well. lets go, Lakers!

edt:
I have the tour, and Victoria justice is in my avatar.


----------



## pink.couture

I want one of these so bad but I don't know if it's worth it, you know. Would you guys pay that? Hmmm

http://thecurrentcustom.com/539-sterling-silver-chain-link-neckl539.html

EDIT: BIIIG price difference but I've also been look at this one....

http://store.cwtv.com/detail.php?p=180704&v=cwtv_shows_90210


----------



## oscarcat729

pink.couture said:


> I want one of these so bad but I don't know if it's worth it, you know. Would you guys pay that? Hmmm
> 
> http://thecurrentcustom.com/539-sterling-silver-chain-link-neckl539.html
> 
> EDIT: BIIIG price difference but I've also been look at this one....
> 
> http://store.cwtv.com/detail.php?p=180704&v=cwtv_shows_90210



No way! That's expensive for what it is-- a simple necklace.


----------



## MACsarah

I don't ahve the patience to look at the links, but current customs? as in Lorraine? Not going to lie, I think the chains look pretty tacky. O.o

but I did click the cwtv, and would the chain be pretty cheap for $10?


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> No way! That's expensive for what it is-- a simple necklace.



Honestly, that's exactly what I thought. It is way too expensive. I've been searching forever for something cheaper but can't find anything...


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> I don't ahve the patience to look at the links, but current customs? as in Lorraine? Not going to lie, I think the chains look pretty tacky. O.o
> 
> but I did click the cwtv, and would the chain be pretty cheap for $10?



Yeah, I think her name is Lorraine. I like the sterling silver 5 foot chain for like tanks and things. However, I don't think it looks like it costs $90ish, which is the reason why I have held off on it all together. 

As far as the cwtv one, it's probably not the best of quality... however, I really like the double links. I don't know. It's so hard guessing quality these days...

EDIT: I was able to zoom in on the cwtv one, the links aren't welded. Therefor, it might come apart. 

Nah, I think I'm going to wait or maybe buy the house of harlow necklace I've been wanting.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkcouture- I like the first necklace you posted but if I were you I would go with House of Harlow, there are some great pieces in that line.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: mmmhmmm.


..91;84. Get it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: mmmhmmm.
> 
> 
> ..91;84. Get it!



Yeah, yeah. My Celtics weren't on the ball tonight, they came out swinging and then went soft. My SO is heated right now, lol. 

Next game they'll put the Lakers in their place!


----------



## MACsarah

next game? ahahhahahahahahha.. no.

and lmfao about your SO. I'm sure he'll calm down. .....when the lakers whoop the celtic's a$$ ..again!  hahahah.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LOL,I told him what you said and he said "What?!. Typical Lakers fan talking sh*t, we'll see what they have to say when the Lakers have their asses handed to them" 

My SO is serious about basketball, lol. 

Louboutin +Phillip Lim= a good team. I must get my hands on these. I'm trying not to think about fall yet because I have a lot of spring stuff I need to wear. I can't get these out of my head though.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I had to come to school half a hour early and the teacher isn't even here yet -.-

Outfit:
CE denim vest
Grey CM ribbed sheer longsleeve
Black Theory trouser shorts
Black tights
Black Minne Thunderbird moccasins


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Today:
I have to clean my room (its atrocious you couldnt even imagine). I must take pictures for before +after. Im also seeing an Ingrid Michaelson concert tonight!


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> Today:
> I have to clean my room (its atrocious you couldnt even imagine). I must take pictures for before +after. Im also seeing an Ingrid Michaelson concert tonight!



I cant walk in mine...sigh


----------



## pink.couture

I have some things to do today, plus I got some free gift cards in the mail I want to use up. 

Outfit:

White F21 Black Dot Print Tank
Grey Skinny Jeans
Black Payless Ballet Flats
Round Tiffany & Co Tag Bracelet
Black Bead Bracelet w/Charm
Balenciaga First in Black


----------



## basicandorganic

I love your outfit pink.couture! 
I'm really into grey shades right now... I'm transforming most of my black clothes to gray and taupe.. haha.

Today, I'm studying, so I'm wearing
A black/grey Vince sweater
A white cami from Talula
cheap black jeggings
and juicy socks.

 I hate French, and I have my french exam tomorrow. Thank the heavens that universities aren't going to be scrutinizing my marks from this year... i'm doing fairly well (always above 80, usually in the mid-90s) but my exams are HORRID. French is not going to be in my top 6 FOR SURE, especially if I stay within Canada. i've had panic attacks all week and my mom finally told me to stop and just focus on my interview for this internship im applying for over the summer, because the unis that i want to apply to are going to care more about that than my grade 10 marks. But I'm still really paranoid. If I'm not doing perfect, I feel like a failure. I have a really severe perfectionist syndrome. :/


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Ohhh.. me + french = failure. It was my worst grade this year. (No I didn't fail) but still. 

I'm almost done with school! I can taste summer!!! (Even though its rainy and yucky outside).


----------



## coachâ¥

I've been watching Keeping up with the Kardashians most of the day and now I'm getting ready to go to VS to pick some things up.
Outfit:
white oversized button down
dark washed wounded knees jeggings
black Chanel flip flops
black city
Black McQueen scarf/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany bracelet/diamond studs


----------



## pink.couture

basicandorganic said:


> I love your outfit pink.couture!
> I'm really into grey shades right now... I'm transforming most of my black clothes to gray and taupe.. haha.
> 
> Today, I'm studying, so I'm wearing
> A black/grey Vince sweater
> A white cami from Talula
> cheap black jeggings
> and juicy socks.
> 
> I hate French, and I have my french exam tomorrow. Thank the heavens that universities aren't going to be scrutinizing my marks from this year... i'm doing fairly well (always above 80, usually in the mid-90s) but my exams are HORRID. French is not going to be in my top 6 FOR SURE, especially if I stay within Canada. i've had panic attacks all week and my mom finally told me to stop and just focus on my interview for this internship im applying for over the summer, because the unis that i want to apply to are going to care more about that than my grade 10 marks. But I'm still really paranoid. If I'm not doing perfect, I feel like a failure. I have a really severe perfectionist syndrome. :/


 
Thanks! Yeah, it used to be if I liked it and it fit, I'd buy it. However, since I'm getting older I think I'm more in to solids; black, white, grey (dark/light), and a little red. Then my two favorite prints are floral and plaid. I rarely ever buy any prints. The tank I'm wearing today is a print but it's not like animal or paisley it's refined and classic, you know?

I went to forever21 a couple days ago and I almost think that they have lowered their prices? For those striped dresses with the solid bottom, they were like $12, not on sale. I almost remember them being $15+. I also seen that they have added a lot more classier, classic pieces therefor it's easier to mix with expensive things without looking trampy. With the stuff I bought, it seems like ok quality.. (obviously nothing like designer--or even contemporary). Maybe they are spending more time on designs and quality.  Who knows. Hopefully their designs will stay that way. That's about the only cheap store I shop at now days.

Yeah, French sucks. Especially how the schools teach it.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

basicandorganic said:


> I love your outfit pink.couture!
> I'm really into grey shades right now... I'm transforming most of my black clothes to gray and taupe.. haha.
> 
> Today, I'm studying, so I'm wearing
> A black/grey Vince sweater
> A white cami from Talula
> cheap black jeggings
> and juicy socks.
> 
> I hate French, and I have my french exam tomorrow. Thank the heavens that universities aren't going to be scrutinizing my marks from this year... i'm doing fairly well (always above 80, usually in the mid-90s) but my exams are HORRID. French is not going to be in my top 6 FOR SURE, especially if I stay within Canada. i've had panic attacks all week and my mom finally told me to stop and just focus on my interview for this internship im applying for over the summer, because the unis that i want to apply to are going to care more about that than my grade 10 marks. But I'm still really paranoid. If I'm not doing perfect, I feel like a failure. I have a really severe perfectionist syndrome. :/



Im the same way. Im TERRIBLE at french. Somehow though I cram the night before and get 95+ each quarter. Then it comes down to the midterm and final and its by far my worst grade. Im just terrible at the exams

Before: (pretty gross, ive been putting off cleaning my room/ organizing my wardrobe until after finals and sats)
After: clean and nice!

Just some snapshots, about half the mess and half my closet.
before one
before two
before three

after one
after two
after three
after four

http://[IMG]http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p202/pearlisthegurl/027-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## basicandorganic

im terrible at exams too! i work hard all year and then its like BAM exams. its my worst grade, at 85. somehow i got a 99 on the final test though, so hopefully i do well on the exam!

pink.couture - I used to LOVE bright colored blouses. the amount of silk blouses in my closet is sickening. i have reds, and blues and yellows, etc. but now, i only buy neutrals, or really dark shades! i figure they go with more.
also, i love florals and i love plaids.  

and yeah, school can't teach french! i dont even know how to study for it. it's mostly practice.
we haven't learned anything new all year, so our exam is going to be on things we learned last year and stories we read. blah.


----------



## pink.couture

basicandorganic said:


> im terrible at exams too! i work hard all year and then its like BAM exams. its my worst grade, at 85. somehow i got a 99 on the final test though, so hopefully i do well on the exam!
> 
> pink.couture - I used to LOVE bright colored blouses. the amount of silk blouses in my closet is sickening. i have reds, and blues and yellows, etc. but now, i only buy neutrals, or really dark shades! i figure they go with more.
> also, i love florals and i love plaids.
> 
> and yeah, school can't teach french! i dont even know how to study for it. it's mostly practice.
> we haven't learned anything new all year, so our exam is going to be on things we learned last year and stories we read. blah.



I've used rosetta stone(spanish) for 2 years and love it.... I'm going to start my third language, french, in the fall. However, so I know the language well I might buy it for french, on top of what I learn in school.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*basicandorganic* I love grey. My parents always tell me I have way too many grey tee shirts, but its such a versitile color. I love it. *edit: isn't grey such a weird word? LOL 

*pink.couture* I buy mostly solids too. If something has writing on it, I won't buy it. (well, not all the time but most of the time). I mostly wear stripes and solids. 

And to both of you... The school system here has no clue how to teach french. Everyone hates it. Even the kids that are good at it. (not meee....) It's so annoying because I've talked to people from other school districts around here that take french and love it. All the other languages at our school are complete jokes. Except for french of course. I would love to do rosetta stone. Does it acctually work? I feel like my parents wouldn't get it for me though because I already have such a hard time with languages. I would love to be able to speak many languages though.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm in the process of getting ready to go out with some friends tonight. Celebrating the end of the school year; etc. 
Painting my nails & curling my hair. At the same time. LOL 
I'm wearing... 
light mint green chino shorts 
grey v-neck 
giant long vince cardigan (its so cold) 
grey converse 
Normal gold jewelry. 2 rings, necklace, bracelet. 
LV speedy 30


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm in the process of getting ready to go out with some friends tonight. Celebrating the end of the school year; etc.
> Painting my nails & curling my hair. At the same time. LOL
> I'm wearing...
> light mint green chino shorts
> grey v-neck
> giant long vince cardigan (its so cold)
> grey converse
> Normal gold jewelry. 2 rings, necklace, bracelet.
> LV speedy 30



Your outfit sounds adorable!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Thanks  I painted my nails red. My latest obsession has been watching the city on MTV.com. Ahhh I love Olivia!!!


----------



## methcat

i need to go to like, sephora rehab

i just ordered some stuff and i already want to order more

is anyone else obsessed with beauty products??


----------



## methcat

i got a mani/pedi yesterday and i cannot for the life of me take an accurate pictures - i hate neons for that reason!!!!!







everyone should buy the china glaze poolside collection nail polishes. they're all neon and they're all great!!!

i think someone earlier in this thread said they got china glaze sun worshipper on their nails, which is from the same collection


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I have only one neon nail polish from Essie and it's a neon lime yellow. I love it on my toes with peeptoes and tanned skin.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Tomorrows my last day of school...SO GLAD. Excited to be a Sophmore next year(:
Anyways, tomorrow, I'm going out to lunch with some amigos, then just swimming and tanning at someones house tomorrow...IF the weather is actually nice. Then probably meeting up with my best friend later on. Whooohoo.

Of course, this is all after my Spanish 2 final...one more day of that horrible class. I hate my teacher. He either really hates or loves me, and shows it really REALLY scarily.


----------



## basicandorganic

methcat said:


> i need to go to like, sephora rehab
> 
> i just ordered some stuff and i already want to order more
> 
> is anyone else obsessed with beauty products??


me! i'm so obsessed. after my final exam on friday im going STRAIGHT to sephora and STRAIGHT to the YSL section 
i love your nails!


----------



## pink.couture

I love OPI's Lilac color, I'm currently wearing it.. LOVE IT!!! Haha. 

*Pearl-* I'm so jealous of you. Still, my room and closet is messy. This is it. I'm going to clean it now. 

As far as Rosetta Stone, it's a really nice program. Basically it's pictures and a person's voice. They tell you to repeat the voice and it has this little bar that will tell you if you pronounced it right. Then you do like picture/word/audio matching games. Seriously, it's amazing. I love it! Totally worth the money, plus you get a free microphone.. and it's obviously really accurate. You can also repeat levels as you want. There isn't any text book reading. If they actually let you do this in school and get credits for it, I'd die. It's awesome. 

Off to go clean now....


----------



## coachâ¥

Hola everyone! I'm sore from playing tennis yesterday. I haven't played in forever. 

I went to a party last night.
outfit:
White Alice and Olivia cuffed shorts
White pocket tank
Cobalt blue Blazer sleeves rolled
Fendi wood platform sandals
Azur Neverfull Gm/Rolex/Tiffany bracelet & ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head to lunch and then I have an appointment to go to. The rain is gone and the humdity is back :/

Outfit
Helmut Lang black vest 
Kain white tank
7FAM roll-up shorts 
NK black open toe booties 
Hoop earrings/lucite cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

ONE HOUR TILL SCHOOLS OUT. I'm sitting in chorus class, impatiently waiting since I didn't have to take the final(:


----------



## basicandorganic

i passed my french exam! probably got an 80, so im disappointed but YAY!
and my history exam! woo. 2 exams, one day.


----------



## alyssa18

methcat said:


> i need to go to like, sephora rehab
> 
> i just ordered some stuff and i already want to order more
> 
> is anyone else obsessed with beauty products??


 I know me too. I have been spending more $$ on makeup than clothes lately.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm wearing grey nail polish right now. 

Who is watching the World Cup tomorrow? I wanna order the France, England & Brazil Havaianas from Barneys!


----------



## MACsarah

^I'm! 

My nails are so gross right now, I'm not even going to talk about them. I hate my situation right now. Like, urgh. Why do people have to be so complicated? oh, did you guys get your yearbooks yet?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^I'm!
> 
> My nails are so gross right now, I'm not even going to talk about them. I hate my situation right now. Like, urgh. *Why do people have to be so complicated?* oh, did you guys get your yearbooks yet?



Tell me about it...and yep we got ours in May.


----------



## MACsarah

Do you like how you came out in it? lmfao. I still haven't gotten mine, and I'm scared on which pictures they choose for me.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Do you like how you came out in it? lmfao. I still haven't gotten mine, and I'm scared on which pictures they choose for me.



I actually love this years picture, but last years was umm...not to great.


----------



## MACsarah

hahha. nice. I was ordering mine, and the teacher said that I came out in a lot of the pictures. I cursed my self out! I avoided the cameras all year!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got my year book!! YAY today was my last day. So I'm done. Woopie! 
I always find it akward when people put in year books "You're so pretty" Like... Wow, that's all you think of me?


----------



## oscarcat729

We get out yearbooks in the fall... weird, I know, but it allows us to add pages for prom and stuff. Im actually part of the yearbook staff though, so it won't be that exciting to get the book-- I know what's in it!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^We get an "instert" in the fall of the next year with all the spring stuff, so it works for our school. LOL 
Although they all use pictures from Facebook. They're all poor quality and they always screw stuff up. It's annoying. Like... They put pictures of middle school girls for this one team. Hello? We're in highschool. They're wearing different uniforms. Get your Sh!t straight.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I got my year book!! YAY today was my last day. So I'm done. Woopie!
> I always find it akward when people put in year books "You're so pretty" Like... Wow, that's all you think of me?



Lol, I know! Then I feel awkward because I write have an amazing summer Ashley in everyone's books!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15603641 said:
			
		

> Lol, I know! Then I feel awkward because I write have an amazing summer Ashley in everyone's books!


 
I know!! I try to put an inside joke or something but usually I'm like "This class was fun, have a great summer, I hope we have a class together next year!" And then I look and they're like, "I'll see you this summer at the gym, I'll be sweaty and gross and you'll be as cute as always" LOL ????


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I know!! I try to put an inside joke or something but usually I'm like "This class was fun, have a great summer, I hope we have a class together next year!" And then I look and they're like, "I'll see you this summer at the gym, I'll be sweaty and gross and you'll be as cute as always" LOL ????



Lol. I think the worst by far is when someone you have barley talked to during the year, writes a page long acting like we go way back and says how we are going to hang out a ton this summer.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15603691 said:
			
		

> Lol. I think the worst by far is when someone you have barley talked to during the year, writes a page long acting like we go way back and says how we are going to hang out a ton this summer.


 
Yes! This girl's leaving our school and she put in all these inside jokes from like.... 3rd grade. Hahahhaa, sorry my memory isn't the best?


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> Yes! This girl's leaving our school and she put in all these inside jokes from like.... 3rd grade. Hahahhaa, sorry my memory isn't the best?




Lol, I don't think I really remember anything from third grade?


----------



## basicandorganic

LOL. I was 'forgotten' out of my yearbook, along with 5 other people in some of my classes. When they put my year's page up, they had some technical difficulties, I guess, and they put someone's picture up 3 times under different names.  I don't mind though, yearbooks aren't that big of a deal around here.


----------



## oscarcat729

Do they do yearbooks in college? I still can't believe I'm done with high school. Even though it went reeaaalllyyy slowly!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ HS flew by for me, college on the other hand feels like its taking forever. I don't think they have yearbooks in college, at least my university doesn't.


----------



## oscarcat729

So I always, always, ALWAYS part my hair on the side, and I just parted it in the middle to see what'll happen. It feels so weird!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Last year, a senior lied to the photographer that he had a twin brother who was sick and he asked if he could his brother's picture for him for the yearbook LOL. I actually remember another guy doing it as well haha.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

oscarcat729 said:


> So I always, always, ALWAYS part my hair on the side, and I just parted it in the middle to see what'll happen. It feels so weird!


 
Funny. I just did that too, like, five minutes ago! LOL


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> We get out yearbooks in the fall... weird, I know, but it allows us to add pages for prom and stuff. Im actually part of the yearbook staff though, so it won't be that exciting to get the book-- I know what's in it!


 
Wouldn't you think year books in college would be kinda corny?? And seriously, you're more like an adult now. Some people take classes during the morning, and some take classes in the afternoon. I just can't imagine anyone being so close to everyone in college where you would look in your college year book and be like "oh yeah! I know them!" Lol.......... or "did they drop out??"

That's just my opinion though............


----------



## pink.couture

I'm so happy......
this morning I was looking @ shopbop and saw they added a new jadetribe bracelet... and it was on sale like the one the day before. So I went to add it in my basket and as I was getting out my card to pay for it, guess what? I refreshed and it turned to sold out. I was so mad. Just that feeling that goes through your body when you see those two words. 

So I took a walk to get ice cream, came back, and there it was again. ONE left. I finally got through the checkout process and it gave me my order number. Then I went back to look at what I bought and lol it was sold out.

Now, hopefully shopbop will send me the stinking bracelet and not email me saying "I'm sorry the item you ordered is out-of-stock..." Every time I hear my cell phone's email beeb, I have to check it. Stressful.


----------



## pink.couture

I keep getting these emails about father's day sales and it reminds me of how bad of a dad I have. I think I might send him a card so I don't look bad, but honestly I don't want to and it probably wouldn't be sincere. Lol, remember my father rants in the past teenage time threads? Yeah, there has been so much that has happened since then. 

Oh well. Life goes on and if he feels comfortable moving on (without me), so do I. On the plus side, I'm moving.  (:


----------



## oscarcat729

PurseXaXholic said:


> Funny. I just did that too, like, five minutes ago! LOL



Weird! Well, we'll see how it turns out. I'm not liking mine so far


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

AH! I'm an official sophmore. Yay! That sounds so weird...haha.
Anyways, I kick off my summer with morning swim practice...fun. (:
My nails are light pink right now...I really wanna do this lilac color. My friend had the cutest swim suit in that color, so I'm dying to get it. I think its Shoshanna (sp?) (:
Love themmm!

Speaking of swim suits...I need some more. Ideas?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

oscarcat729 said:


> Weird! Well, we'll see how it turns out. I'm not liking mine so far


 
I didn't like mine... so I put it back. LOL 

*pink.couture- *sorry to hear that nothing has changed, hun 

*omgxitsxemmerz*- I like forever 21's swim suits. I've owned bcbg, ralph lauren, juicy couture, etc. And I really can't tell the difference. The quality isn't insainely bad like most of their stuff. And they have so many options to choose from. http://www.forever21.com/swim/main.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=swimwear&Page=1


----------



## pearlisthegurl

What are you guys doing today?

I woke up and turned two pairs of jeans into shorts for the summer. They were 7FAM's from 2 years ago and a pair of Hudson's I got yesterday for $10! (they were WAY to long)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Pearl- I've never made my own shorts. Ive always been too scarred to ruin them.
Today I woke up and did yoga, I'm going to run some errons later today.... And try to schedule a facial because I'm in desperate need. LOL


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I was scared too purse but they came out AWESOME! 

Im not one for short shorts and because i am on the petite side I need alot of things hemmed anyway. I know how to sew so that's not the problem. I made the shorts bermuda length which is the most flattering on me.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> *pink.couture- *sorry to hear that nothing has changed, hun



Thank you! In a way, it's gotten a little better. I think I've lowered my expectations now. My mind is set on different things these days.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> Pearl- I've never made my own shorts. Ive always been too scarred to ruin them.
> Today I woke up and did yoga, I'm going to run some errons later today.... And try to schedule a *facial* because I'm in desperate need. LOL



Lol. That's what I need. Has anyone ever tried the nordstrom spa?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Pink.couture- nope never tried nordy's spa

pearl- you're lucky you're short!! You can wear short shorts!! I have to be carefully about the shorts I buy, because anything shorter than a 2.5 inch inseam makes me look like a slut.


----------



## basicandorganic

done exams~ done school! going shopping in 5 min 
i wore juicy sweats to my exams, with a forever 21 tee.
i changed into TR cut offs in a light wash and a lacey asymmetrical top


----------



## methcat

oscarcat729 said:


> Do they do yearbooks in college? I still can't believe I'm done with high school. Even though it went reeaaalllyyy slowly!



my school has one but it's mostly for the seniors


----------



## tatianadotcom

methcat are those yours? in your avatar, i mean? i like


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'm pretty sure that's kim kardashian? Otherwise, creepy comment.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I think it's Kourtney actually...but still.


----------



## methcat

tatianadotcom said:


> methcat are those yours? in your avatar, i mean? i like



LOL sup sista

it's kim kardashian duh!


----------



## oscarcat729

Damn one of my colleges just took me off the wait list... I now have an incredibly difficult decision to make... FML


----------



## basicandorganic

so im back from shopping.

i bought a romper... it's actually the cutest thing ever, and i also bought a cream coloured lace bandeau... i completely splurged because it was 90$ and i felt bad... but it was just so detailed and i thought it would really last.

i also bought a floral, oversized shirt. lol


----------



## oscarcat729

basicandorganic said:


> i also bought a floral, oversized shirt. lol



That is hilarious.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscarcat- Are you stuck between two schools? 

Afternoon Ladies  

Anyone buy anything from the "Back to the Beach" mac collection? I got a few things and I think this is one of their best collections in a while. The packaging is so pretty! 

I'm getting ready to head to the grocery store to do some light shopping, my fresh fruit stock is low. 

Outfit
Raquel Allegra black shredded tee 
7FAM black denim leggings
Georgina Goodman "Love" heels 
Stud Earrings/bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## methcat

oscarcat729 said:


> Damn one of my colleges just took me off the wait list... I now have an incredibly difficult decision to make... FML





ahhhh that's exciting, even if it's putting you in a hard position!!! good luck


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*oscarcat729 *- good luck! Have you checked out http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/ ?? It's Mac & my favorite website. LOL No, it just might give you some inside opinions on the colleges you're deciding between and might help you make up your mind.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oscar, at least you got in! 

Is anyone into the Chanel j12 marine watch? I didn't like it at first but it's seriously growing on me.


----------



## oscarcat729

Thanks all! So I decided to stay with my original college, not the wait list choice. It was a tough choice, and I know I'll regret it either way (the grass is always greener...)


----------



## coachâ¥

Pink-The Marine J12 is gorgeous! 

It has been raining most of the day and I was supposed to be going to a pool party tonight, but it was canceled.
Outfit:
grey motorcycle jeans
Black Bal leather jacket
Black t-shirt
black Lanvin flats
Black City/Rolex/pale pink clic clac/Chanel necklace/diamond studs


----------



## alyssa18

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oscarcat- Are you stuck between two schools?
> 
> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Anyone buy anything from the "Back to the Beach" mac collection? I got a few things and I think this is one of their best collections in a while. The packaging is so pretty!
> 
> I'm getting ready to head to the grocery store to do some light shopping, my fresh fruit stock is low.
> 
> Outfit
> Raquel Allegra black shredded tee
> 7FAM black denim leggings
> Georgina Goodman "Love" heels
> Stud Earrings/bracelet/cocktail ring


 I got way too much stuff from that collection. I am obsessed with it.
Today was my last day!!!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Today was your last day of what?
edit; nvm School? Lol I thought today was saturday for some reason.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Today was your last day of what?
> edit; nvm School? Lol I thought today was saturday for some reason.


 haha...yeah.


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18 said:


> I got way too much stuff from that collection. I am obsessed with it.
> Today was my last day!!!!! I'm so excited.



Did you move out your dorm already?


----------



## pink.couture

You will not believe what I found on sale at walmart! A fake louis vui-- joking. However, I did find these really awesome bracelets... they are kinda like a metal wrap bracelet. I couldn't decide on a color so I got it in silver and yellow gold. The quality was excellent too, the paint looks like it's going to stay on even though it's plated. It looks exactly like this (but for $5): 

http://www.shopbop.com/beaded-cuff-...folderID=2534374302060428&fm=other-shopbysize

Aww, I love good deals. I'll take pics later.

Yay or nay?
http://www.shopbop.com/horseshoe-ba...folderID=2534374302060428&fm=other-shopbysize

http://www.shopbop.com/horseshoe-ba...folderID=2534374302060428&fm=other-shopbysize

^ I love.


----------



## MACsarah

YAY on both of the HOH bracelets. My friend has one of them in another bracelet. I don't know if she has a really small arm or something, but she puts it just a little below her elbow.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> YAY on both of the HOH bracelets. My friend has one of them in another bracelet. I don't know if she has a really small arm or something, but she puts it just a little below her elbow.


 

Sounds cute how she wears it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, this is so random but I'm wondering if you own any designer bags with logos? EX Gucci, LV, Fendi.. I feel like you would totally opposed to carrying monogramed stuff (other than pouches or luggage) lol. Am I right?


----------



## MACsarah

LMFAO. You're totally right. I do buy pouches/wristlets and luggage with monograms on them. I haven't owned a monogrammed day-to-day bag in years. I think the last time I bought was was 2 years ago, and that was a Gucci pelham. I don't think the bags matches anything, and now they look tacky to me.

edit:
I thought I posted this, but I guess I didn't. I had a track & field accident today, and my ankle now has a cast on it. FML. Promo on Monday, brother's graduation on Wednesday..have to wear heels for both. Lets hope my doctor lets me take it off on Sunday.


----------



## MACsarah

http://homesoftherich.net/2010/06/more-pictures-of-the-tulyons-residence.html

brb. moving to canada.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> http://homesoftherich.net/2010/06/more-pictures-of-the-tulyons-residence.html
> 
> brb. moving to canada.


 

I'll put some money tords the house... If I get a big closet


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> http://homesoftherich.net/2010/06/more-pictures-of-the-tulyons-residence.html
> 
> brb. moving to canada.


 
Er, I'm tagging along. This house is gorgeous! (:


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'll put some money tords the house... If I get a big closet



thats only if "some money" is $20 mils. then you got the rights to the closet.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> thats only if "some money" is $20 mils. then you got the rights to the closet.



It's cool, I already have a closet in your other house.


----------



## MACsarah

LMFAO. I see how it is.


I need to pick up more sharpies today to sign yearbooks and shirts on Monday. lmfao.


----------



## coachâ¥

I played Tennis earlier this morning and I have been running errands ever since then.
Outfit:
cut off TR jean shorts
white pocket racerback tanktop
green Chanel flip flops
Speedy 35/Rayban Aviators/Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany earrings


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Did you move out your dorm already?


 no not yet I'm working on it.


----------



## MACsarah

^haha. thats cool. Just a question, how do you shop when you're at BS? do you get to go off campus a lot where there is a mall or something?

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/th...birthday-gift-to-son-questioned-on-nightline/
Lucky son. I don't think his dad had to defend what he did at all though. Their money.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^Agreed. But that was a siiick car! And I usually don't like cars.

Oh. I met/got hit on by Pauly D. last night. It was pretty weird. He was in my hometown, which was cool. He was like screaming at me & my friends from his car with all his little friends. I thought it was hysterical. Apparently my other friend got his friends number...? 
Hahha. I now have the urge to watch ALL the Jersey Shore episodes.


----------



## MACsarah

Did you tell him you where underaged?! haha. I would of died if that happened. Just go like "yeah, one minute. I'll have to call my dad to tell him where I'm going."

was Pauly D with any other cast members?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Apparently Snooki was in SF at the time, so she was near. And nooo, I barely talked to him. They were like "Hey ladies!" and kept driving slow & in circles to keep talking to us...haha.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'd be like... "I don't care if you're 'famous' creeper get away from me!!"


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> ^haha. thats cool. Just a question, how do you shop when you're at BS? do you get to go off campus a lot where there is a mall or something?
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/th...birthday-gift-to-son-questioned-on-nightline/
> Lucky son. I don't think his dad had to defend what he did at all though. Their money.


 Yeah I go off campus like once a month to go shopping theres a mall. My parents also send me stuff alot.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^Agreed. But that was a siiick car! And I usually don't like cars.
> 
> Oh. I met/got hit on by Pauly D. last night. It was pretty weird. He was in my hometown, which was cool. He was like screaming at me & my friends from his car with all his little friends. I thought it was hysterical. Apparently my other friend got his friends number...?
> Hahha. I now have the urge to watch ALL the Jersey Shore episodes.



Haha that is kind of funny! I think I would feel flattered in a creeper stalker kind of way...

Does anyone else here find formspring stupid? I was reading a friend of mine and people say/ask the meanest things on there.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Emmerz, that's pretty cool. You shoulda told him your real ageee.

Coach, a lot of my friends have formsprings and people actually ask insightful and meaningful questions. Although.. some girl did get called a slut and TBH I don't disagree 8). 

What are everyone's opinions on the LV Petit Noe? I was on TFS and some girl in Shanghai carried it in a really cute way.


----------



## evilvietgirl

oscarcat729 said:


> Thanks all! So I decided to stay with my original college, not the wait list choice. It was a tough choice, and I know I'll regret it either way (the grass is always greener...)





I hope you enjoy where you're off too. Are you rooming with someone you know or random?

*Pink*- OMG I was thinking about getting the black epi because I need a black bag! It's between
1. Black epi petit noe
2. MBMJ Baby aidan classic


----------



## MACsarah

I don't like formspring. I think it gives losers a way to leave messages they would have no balls to say IRL. E-ego is a nasty look for everyone.

pinkpol15h: reminds me of a half-way-finished gym bag with a logo on it. No for me


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC- That is exactly what I think! If you can hide behind a computer screen and say it, say it to the person's face!

Pinkpol-I really dislike the Petit Neo, but an Azur regular sized Neo is such a cute bag I think!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm anti-formspring. I made an account AGES ago, but I never use it...I should delete. 

And I wish I told him my real age...I'm fourteen, you perv! Haha. His face would have been amazing. I'll never look at him the same way again.


----------



## oscarcat729

evilvietgirl said:


> I hope you enjoy where you're off too. Are you rooming with someone you know or random?



Thanks! Someone random. Fingers crossed that they'll be...
1. Nice
2. Rich
3. Generous
 

Formsprings are stupid, IMO


----------



## pinkpol15h

Evil, I love the epi in ivoire and the purple but not so much the black. Go with mbmj 

Lmao looks like most people aren't into it. I really love the trevi but its too expensive for me U_U

I'm on my way to church, outfit:
Denim CE vest
Grey acid wash vneck longsleeve 
Black CM shorts with brass buttons
Black tights
Purple DJP elastic gladiators


----------



## pearlisthegurl

good afternoon everyone!

cute outfit *pinkpol5h*! (love the CE denim vest with longsleeves)

*oscar* your list matches up with mine. I hate that I hope my roommates are rich because that shouldn't matter. It would just be so much easier. I spend alot of money on clothes+accs and some people just don't get that. 

*omgxits* I have a formspring but don't use it much most of the questions are sick and the whole thing is only fun with your close circle of friends.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I hate forum spring. The only people lamer than the ones who ask those questions are the people that acctually have a forum spring and answer the questions. UGH I had a friend with one, people asked her the meanest things, said the most horrible things about her. Until I was like, enough. Who cares what these loser think? And do you want these random people knowing your personal life?
I really hate forum spring. I've never had one though.


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4fDfRH4ZMM&playnext_from=TL&videos=E_y_uFGIRS4&feature=sub

gurus giving writing tips? Fabulous.

All I'm hoping for in a room mate is that she isn't up-tight. Hey, I wouldn't mind someone completely different from me. Trow a girl from half way across the world at me! bring it. haha. It would be a fun experience.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> I hate forum spring. The only people lamer than the ones who ask those questions are the people that acctually have a forum spring and answer the questions. UGH I had a friend with one, people asked her the meanest things, said the most horrible things about her. Until I was like, enough. Who cares what these loser think? And do you want these random people knowing your personal life?
> I really hate forum spring. I've never had one though.



lol i hate *forum spring* too.


----------



## MACsarah

whats forum spring? I thought we where talking about formspring?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm stupid. Nevermind. Lol I know what you're talking about, I just said it wrong.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC, I'm jealous. I really want a roommate! I'm envious of the BS life. Hopefully she'll be nice!


----------



## MACsarah

haha. yeah. I'm stoked for a room mate now. I've never shared a room with anyone before, so it might be fun ^.^ I'm hoping shes nice, or else we'll have problems! haha. I'm wonderful if I like someone, but if I hate you, I'm a bigger ***** then all the mean girl's characters combined.

edit:
My brother is really worried about his room mate though. haha. My brother is  very laid-back, and his worst nightmare is having someone who is totally OCD about everything. which isn't hard to find at colleges..


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Mac did your brother have a roommate questionnaire? They usually ask if your neat/ messy to match you up. some schools do it randomly though.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC: Dude, I'm slightly OCD about my closet...I'd probably kill my roommate if they touched my clothes, unless they asked, of course. 
And no worries, I can be really awful to people who are awful to me...


----------



## methcat

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Apparently Snooki was in SF at the time, so she was near. And nooo, I barely talked to him. They were like "Hey ladies!" and kept driving slow & in circles to keep talking to us...haha.



how did i MISS this. i love jersey shore. i live in the bay. i wish i had been there to see them


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> I hate forum spring. The only people lamer than the ones who ask those questions are the people that acctually have a forum spring and answer the questions. UGH I had a friend with one, people asked her the meanest things, said the most horrible things about her. Until I was like, enough. Who cares what these loser think? And do you want these random people knowing your personal life?
> I really hate forum spring. I've never had one though.


 
Hi everyone. 

Yeah, formspring sucks. I created one for my blog/twitter and it was hard keeping up with questions. There is tons of spam and bullying. It's almost as if people are setting themselves up for problems. THEN, what really makes me mad is when people (one girl in general) gets picked on and then she blabs on about it on twitter.... like literally fighting about formspring and why someone gave her an expensive perfume. The person shouldn't have blabbed about in the first place because that's her business. But get real. You know someone is going to say something. That's why for the most part I stay far far away from "youtube little beauty community". Too much drama and everyone is immature (I can think of a couple who isn't, but a lot are). People take things way too seriously, if they are fighting.. then why even do that??? None of this junk is going to matter when you are older. You will wear your makeup and buy your handbags but you won't be blabbing about it on youtube. LOL

EDIT: Oh btw, if you're wondering, I did delete it months ago.


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz: lmfao. seriously? I'm totally messy with everything. Including my closet. My mom tried to teach me a lesson by telling me if anything is on the floor by every wednesday, she would go in, collect everything and send it to goodwill. I totally forgot about that, and she attempted to follow trough with it until she realised she would be giving away some of her own hermes scarfs, brand new shoes, and etc. Hahah. Now our cleaning crew does my closet for me. But my brother is way worse. I wish he was OCD, which sounds bad. He still had some notes from Ap US history, and I wanted to see them, and I just couldn't do it. they where the most messiest, undetailed, and sloppy notes I've ever seen! I think my 6th grade science notes where easier to 

pearlisthegurl: I think so, but I don't think you can really count on that! haha. 

methcat:I'm reading your blog, and I noticed you're into skincare? you should do a post about skincare items you hated and didn't like. That would be a thousand times helpful!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

im a kind of neat sloppy. I know where everything is and there usually separated in piles according to the item but i have to be in the mood to clean. lol. that doesnt make any sense but i hope you understand what i mean.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Pearl- Is your room an 'organized mess'? Thats so me. But my closet and schoolwork are like, immaculate. I'm a slight perfectionist...


----------



## coachâ¥

I'll have to say that I am totally Perfectionist when it comes to my room. Everything has a place and it will most often be in that place unless moved by someone who is not me!
I just noticed how scientific that sounded.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Looks like I'd be a nightmare for you girls haha. I'm soo messy. My study room, washroom and bedroom are disorganized but its rarely hard to find what I need.. Organized chaos


----------



## pearlisthegurl

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Pearl- Is your room an 'organized mess'? Thats so me. But my closet and schoolwork are like, immaculate. I'm a slight perfectionist...



omg. you nailed it on the head. my room could be in piles but if you opened my closet it would be as neat as the army. Thats one of the reasons it takes me so long to put away clothes. I will not stand for a bad job, I either go all out or I leave it in the laundry basket. 

As far as school goes I have binders/ compartments for everything and I dont have one loose paper. I like knowing where everything is before I need it.

I leave my bed messy every morning but I cannot leave my closet/schoolwork in any condition but perfect. Weird.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL, *Pink* you sound like a friend of mine. Her room stays messy but she says that she knows where everything is. I don't understand how. 

I'm a little OCD when it comes to keeping a clean house. I can't stand a messy room, it affects my mood negatively. I need order...

I had such a fun day today even though it was hot as hell. I went to a carnival, Dave and Busters and another little arcade with some friends. Took tons of pictures and had tons of laughs...Now I'm sitting at home watching this game and eating Bread Co. 

Outfit
Kain label white tank 
Urban Outfitters skirt in tan (not online) http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...pId=W_BOTTOMS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=
CL tan flat espadrilles
Gold hoop earrings/various bracelets/gold cocktail ring


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I know where everything is in my room, and it's fairly neat. I just have piles and "boxes?" I guess of stuff everywhere (old chocolate boxes, perfume boxes, etc.) they house all my "stuff". And then I have piles apon piles of books, and things stuffed everywhere. But you can walk and vacume (I did that today) so I'm good. I hate it when someone else "cleans" my room and moves my stuff around. I can never find anything! 
--Wow I used "" too wayy too much.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Did anyone check out the miu miu new collection? the shoes are TDF! so girly and elegant. I can see blair waldorf wearing them.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I love keeping boxes and shopping bags, especially designer ones. They are so high quality and pretty to look at. When I have time in the summer, I'm gonna make something with the bags to decorate my room.. Just gotta think of something cute.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pearlisthegurl said:


> Did anyone check out the miu miu new collection? the shoes are TDF! so girly and elegant. I can see blair waldorf wearing them.


 
THE PREFALL COLLECTION!!!
I LOVE IT. 
I had a blog post on it and everything.....!!!!!! 
It serriously = LOVE.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I love keeping boxes and shopping bags, especially designer ones. They are so high quality and pretty to look at. When I have time in the summer, I'm gonna make something with the bags to decorate my room.. Just gotta think of something cute.


 
Let me know what you decide to do!! I keep all my shopping bags too. My favorite by far are Victoria's Secret's new ones. Have you seen them? The stripes/gold detail/ribbon. Love. But my all-time favorite belongs to Henri Bendel, I'm crazy enough to buy a hat-box in new york and fly back home with it under the seat infront of me, talk about no leg room


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

For storage I love Crate and Barrel's wooden baskets and crates. I have plenty of them all over my house with various things in them, helps keep me organized.

ETA: Miu Miu's pre fall shoes are delish.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm always a diehard fan for Miu Miu ornate flats. Its not my taste (soo girly) but their flat always nail it for me.


----------



## MACsarah

I used to save LV boxes from shoes, but then I got sick of them, and threw them away. I don't save boxes anymore, or dust bags.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> THE PREFALL COLLECTION!!!
> I LOVE IT.
> I had a blog post on it and everything.....!!!!!!
> It serriously = LOVE.


  love the flats with the stones  im drooling


----------



## pinkpol15h

Purse, There is a VS opening sooon in Toronto. Guess I'll have to buy something just for the baggies  btw what is everyones fav bra style/collection from VS? I wanna have a bit of aim/purpose before I go. How much were the HB boxes? I love black and white anything  I'll check them out this summer when I visit ny.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> I used to save LV boxes from shoes, but then I got sick of them, and threw them away. I don't save boxes anymore, or dust bags.



I save dust bags for travel reason but I don't save shoe boxes unless they are from Alaia; I love those boxes.


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm very good at organizing my school binders and stuff, but when it comes to my room, clothes are everywhere! It's pretty bad.

Totally random, but does anyone follow College Fashion? It's a pretty neat site.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: Depends on what size you are! haha. I love their PINK line's demi wear-everywhere-bra in nude and black. They fit so well, and don't have that much padding that makes you look fake. Coach recomended the bombshell bra for me, and I like it, but I can't wear it with a v-neck. it makes me look like the asian heidi montag. no.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol15h said:


> Purse, There is a VS opening sooon in Toronto. Guess I'll have to buy something just for the baggies  btw what is everyones fav bra style/collection from VS? I wanna have a bit of aim/purpose before I go. How much were the HB boxes? I love black and white anything  I'll check them out this summer when I visit ny.


 
I love VS bras, I'm not into style name/types though. The semi-anual sale starts in-store on Tuesday though (Not sure if its the same for Canada though).  
Henri Bendel is brown and white, but I think mine was... $30? Not as much as I was expecting. I got a decent sized one. It's acctually quite outragous considering I don't own or wear hats.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

oscarcat729 said:


> I'm very good at organizing my school binders and stuff, but when it comes to my room, clothes are everywhere! It's pretty bad.
> 
> Totally random, but does anyone follow College Fashion? It's a pretty neat site.


 
No I don't... Looks interesting though. I might start!! 

Btw, for those going into college, have you checked out this book? 
http://www.amazon.com/Chic-College-Girls-Guide-Everything/dp/1402215088

I bought it the other day even though I'll only be a Junior next year. Hey, If I'm required to buy college guide books, I can at least get a guide to college life!!


----------



## MACsarah

^whats the first rule? Join a sorority, sleep with every guy, wear uggs in the spring, and pretend that you're not calling your mother every night?

lmfao. The cover puts me off.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^It tells you how to fit all your sh!t in your dorm room... Something you might need, hun.


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I love keeping boxes and shopping bags, especially designer ones. They are so high quality and pretty to look at. When I have time in the summer, I'm gonna make something with the bags to decorate my room.. Just gotta think of something cute.


 Tell me when you come up with an idea. I have a HUGE pile of boxes and bags in one corner of my room because I refuse to throw them away because they are so pretty. 
My room is usually pretty clean because my mom is an EXTREME perfectionist and won't tolerate any part of the house being messy. If it is a little messy she won't let me leave the house until it is clean. I am also OCD about my closet. I organize everything by color and style.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> ^whats the first rule? Join a sorority, sleep with every guy, wear uggs in the spring, and pretend that you're not calling your mother every night?
> 
> lmfao. The cover puts me off.



 

I stopped by the mall early this morning and stocked up on Chanel lipsticks...I've become obsessed.


----------



## MACsarah

Sweetheart, I went to Europe for 20 days with one carry-on. I know how to pack, unpack, and organize. 


I'm fine.

LadyLouboutin08: Love chanel's color! I prefer YSL's lipstick formula over Chanel's though. So creamy!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm pretty sure you were worried about fitting all your stuff in your room, maybe I conjured it up in my mind. My bad.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL, oooh I faint at anyything Alaia. I want to own one of their signature pleated pieces.. Either a coat or a dress. Soo gorgeous.

Purse, thanks I'll rmb to check it out  btw I'm a fan of decorating bookshelves with things! Ie picture frames, lacroix x evian bottles with a rose in it, old magazines and stacks of boxes (like the little lv or hermes ones). Each square has its own theme I guess. Mine is a simple dark brown-black  one with thick frames from Ikea.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: I was worried how I where to fit all my must-clothes in my closet. A book can't help me with that. 

My plan:
August: bring fall clothes
Thanksgiving: bring winter clothes
Winter break: bring half winter/spring
spring break: SHORTS!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Good plan. Remember, even though you're up North, August and most of Septmeber there's still summer weather. So it's rather hot. Acctually, Really hot.


----------



## pinkpol15h

The YSL packaging > Chanel packaging, but YSL lipsticks are TOO creamy for me lol


----------



## pink.couture

I hate how something you really wanted gets sold out.. then a couple months later you see it again and can't stop thinking about it. You then go to ebay or bonanzle and try to find it........... overpriced for something used. *Sigh*


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: Not at school during summer, but my spring clothes include tanks and shorts. I'm fine. Although the dress code doesn't allow to show much skin anyways. Guess whos heading to Jcrew this spring to pick up light weight cardigans?


----------



## basicandorganic

I save boxes. I used to throw them out but now that I go to a really rigorous high school I save all my notes/notebooks and put them in my shoeboxes, in case I ever need to look back or give them to a friend who is younger.
I usually use ugg boxes (THEY ARE HUGE!) but I only had 2 this year, so I filled them up both. I also use larger LV boxes. It helps keep everything organized and at hand.

And I also keep Lanvin boxes. I have about 3. I can't seem to throw them out... they're just so pretty, and my make up fits perfectly inside!

And I keep all dustbags. And I stuff my bags if they're not in use. I do everything to take care of my things so they'll last me the longest time. And especially shoe dustbags! They're so handy for flats. 
I'm pretty antsy about this stuff LOL!
Even though my closet is pretty big, and I recently had it redone (I'll put up pics soon) and its SO pretty, I still keep a lot of my things in dustbags... to keep away the dust!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkpol- I  all things Alaia too! Especially the footwear, I think the brand is underrated. The dresses are so classic and timeless, I love them. 

Mac- I hear good things about YSL but I haven't tried any of their lipsticks, what colors do you love? Are you excited for boarding school?


----------



## alyssa18

http://www.amazon.com/Classy-Except...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276478242&sr=1-1
I think I'm going to get this book. Looks good and I think I saw it in a magazine a few weeks ago.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Classy-Except...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276478242&sr=1-1
> I think I'm going to get this book. Looks good and I think I saw it in a magazine a few weeks ago.


 
I have that book in a note on my phone to pick it up. I keep forgetting its there though. I love guides and books like that. I just find them so interesting to read. Not that I acctually live by all of them.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

alyssa18 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Classy-Except...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276478242&sr=1-1
> I think I'm going to get this book. Looks good and I think I saw it in a magazine a few weeks ago.



I bought it the day it came out. LOVE derek


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> PurseXaXholic: Not at school during summer, but my spring clothes include tanks and shorts. I'm fine. Although the dress code doesn't allow to show much skin anyways. Guess whos heading to Jcrew this spring to pick up light weight cardigans?


 I feel for you dresscodes are pretty awful. At my school we have to have really long shorts and no tanktops...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> I bought it the day it came out. LOVE derek



Hey stranger!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Haha xojuicy, why am I not surprised? I've read some articles Derek Blasberg wrote and he seems very opinionated.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> I bought it the day it came out. LOVE derek


 
How are you?? I'm guessing not that great considering facebook statuses....  
But I hope it's all good/getting better!!


And my school's dress code is so laid-back its a joke. 
My friend has worn sleeveless tops-- no one says anything. short-shorts? No one cares. Unless you get a really mean teacher, you're fine.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mac- I hear good things about YSL but I haven't tried any of their lipsticks, what colors do you love? Are you excited for boarding school?




You have to try them! they are so great and creamy. Makes me feel so glamorous to put them on. Glazed sienna is the perfect everyday nude/pink. Romantic pink is a really light pink which I like, but my friend hates it. haha. she calls it a hooker's barbie pink. Indian orange is my favorite coral for the summer. Love it. haha. I'm stoked! I can't wait to meet new people, and the new experiences. Sorta like a new start  for me.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> How are you?? I'm guessing not that great considering facebook statuses....
> But I hope it's all good/getting better!!
> 
> 
> And my school's dress code is so laid-back its a joke.
> My friend has worn sleeveless tops-- no one says anything. short-shorts? No one cares. Unless you get a really mean teacher, you're fine.


 Lucky you my school is so strict you get punished pretty bad for breaking dress code (during school).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Lucky you my school is so strict you get punished pretty bad for breaking dress code (during school).


 
Hahahaha, I remember the younger days when I acctually shopped with the dresscode in mind. That was a _while_ ago.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hey stranger!




OMG! i stopped into bergdorfs the other day and swung by the GZ shoe display im like LL has to see the goodies! the sale is crazy!


----------



## MACsarah

Its pretty hard to find a preparatory school with a liberal dress code. My current school has a liberal dress code. We can't wear tank tops without covering it up with a cardigan or something. Boys aren't allowed to wear athletic wear. Shirts can't have saying on them. Yes, other schools call us lucky! then again we don't have to wear fugly uniforms like other people.  

lmfao. if you aren't in dress code at my school, you get sent home. I was once out of dress code, and instead of sending me home, the dean let me call someone to bring me a new outfit. That was because I'm not just "another student" at the school.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

PurseXaXholic said:


> How are you?? I'm guessing not that great considering facebook statuses....
> But I hope it's all good/getting better!!
> 
> 
> And my school's dress code is so laid-back its a joke.
> My friend has worn sleeveless tops-- no one says anything. short-shorts? No one cares. Unless you get a really mean teacher, you're fine.



haha! highschool drama but i finally cut it short thank god!  

at my school its a uniform bleh theyre so strict no sweaters AT ALL. unless its  a school sweater.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Its pretty hard to find a preparatory school with a liberal dress code. My current school has a liberal dress code. We can't wear tank tops without covering it up with a cardigan or something. Boys aren't allowed to wear athletic wear. Shirts can't have saying on them. Yes, other schools call us lucky! then again we don't have to wear fugly uniforms like other people.
> 
> lmfao. if you aren't in dress code at my school, you get sent home. I was once out of dress code, and instead of sending me home, the dean let me call someone to bring me a new outfit. *That was because I'm not just "another student" at the school*.


 
That made me laugh. 

*XoJuicy- *Glad everything is good!! Now that summer's here you _have_ to come on the thread more!! I miss your input!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Its pretty hard to find a preparatory school with a liberal dress code. My current school has a liberal dress code. We can't wear tank tops without covering it up with a cardigan or something. Boys aren't allowed to wear athletic wear. Shirts can't have saying on them. Yes, other schools call us lucky! then again we don't have to wear fugly uniforms like other people.
> 
> lmfao. if you aren't in dress code at my school, you get sent home. I was once out of dress code, and instead of sending me home, the dean let me call someone to bring me a new outfit. That was because I'm not just "another student" at the school.


 Yeah that dresscode sounds very similair to mine.


----------



## MACsarah

whats that suppose to mean? haha. I meant that as in that I was an exception. Now if I wasn't involve in school, didn't do anything good for the school, and my classes where average, my ass would be at home explaining to my mother why I got sent home.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> OMG! i stopped into bergdorfs the other day and swung by the GZ shoe display im like LL has to see the goodies! the sale is crazy!



I'm staying away from the sales this yr, I try to get everything I want before sale season so I don't have to deal with the chaos. Did you see any GZ pre-fall shoes? Some of them are yummy. 

I agree with purse, you need to visit this thread more often. You're missed around here 


Mac- New starts can be beneficial, make sure you work hard and play hard  I'm going to look into some of those YSL shades you named, that coral color sounds interesting.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> whats that suppose to mean? haha. I meant that as in that I was an exception. Now if I wasn't involve in school, didn't do anything good for the school, and my classes where average, my ass would be at home explaining to my mother why I got sent home.


 

I know, but it's totally something that would happen to you. I laughed.


----------



## oscarcat729

Ah, this thread goes so fast at night! 

That's another exciting thing about college-- no dress code! And luckily I've read that people at my school actually dress up for class most of the time!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

oscarcat729 said:


> Ah, this thread goes so fast at night!
> 
> That's another exciting thing about college-- no dress code! And luckily I've read that people at my school actually dress up for class most of the time!



Ooh nice! Most of the kids I see on campus act like they can't be bothered to look decent and always look at me crazy because I like to dress nicely.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mac- New starts can be beneficial, make sure you work hard and play hard  I'm going to look into some of those YSL shades you named, that coral color sounds interesting.



haha. yes, I will!  although not to hard. A few students at some BS just got expelled for underaged drinking. I'm sure alyssa knows about it..

edit:
I just painted my nails and I put my hands in a baggie with ice and water+salt.. I think I now have frost bites. its so cold!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> haha. yes, I will!  although not to hard. A few students at some BS just got expelled for underaged drinking. I'm sure alyssa knows about it..
> 
> edit:
> I just painted my nails and I put my hands in a baggie with ice and water+salt.. I think I now have frost bites. its so cold!



Wow,yeah, make sure you don't play too hard.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> haha. yes, I will!  although not to hard. A few students at some BS just got expelled for underaged drinking. I'm sure alyssa knows about it..
> 
> edit:
> I just painted my nails and I put my hands in a baggie with ice and water+salt.. I think I now have frost bites. its so cold!


 Yeah after that happened we were exposed to many lectures about drinking ect.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

alyssa18 said:


> Yeah after that happened we were exposed to many lectures about drinking ect.



Do you think the lectures work or do the kids just get better at hiding it? 

I really think the drinking age in this country should be 18. You can go to war and get killed but you can't have a drink?


----------



## alyssa18

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Do you think the lectures work or do the kids just get better at hiding it?
> 
> I really think the drinking age in this country should be 18. You can go to war and get killed but you can't have a drink?


 Um for some kids threatening and lectures prolly works. But if someone wants to drink I don't think a lecture will stop them but they will be more careful not to get caught.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Wow,yeah, make sure you don't play too hard.



haha. trust me, I won't. But I don't think any high school student remained innocent during the 4 years. Unless they are insanely religious, then I doubt it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, did you do that while your nail polish was still wet? Does it dry your nails faster?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Do you think the lectures work or do the kids just get better at hiding it?
> 
> *I really think the drinking age in this country should be 18. You can go to war and get killed but you can't have a drink*?


 
I COMPLETELY AGREE. 
That's like, my main point in that. I feel like we've had this discussion before, but I totally agree.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> I COMPLETELY AGREE.
> That's like, my main point in that. I feel like we've had this discussion before, but I totally agree.


 I agree too when my dad was young he cld drink at 16 legally.


----------



## MACsarah

It actually dries and sets the nail polish, but thats if the water is cold, and the ice cubes don't get near the nails. If the ice cubes get near my nails, I get dents in them. but thats because I apply 10 coats. just because.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PurseXaXholic said:


> I COMPLETELY AGREE.
> That's like, my main point in that. I feel like we've had this discussion before, but I totally agree.



I think we might have had this convo before too...it feels familiar, lol. 


Mac- 10 coats?! You're crazy, lol.


----------



## MACsarah

I want to make sure nobody sees the natural color of my nails! hahaha. and I like the look of it.

edt;
just did my toes in the water. F*** its cold. note to self: don't wait until the bottle is completely empty!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> I want to make sure nobody sees the natural color of my nails! hahaha. and I like the look of it.


 Do you literally use 10 coats or are you exaggerating


----------



## oscarcat729

It amazes me how easy it is to drink underage and not get in trouble. I haven't ever, but my friends post pictures of them with clearly labelled beer cans and such, but it's not like someone can arrest them over a picture.


----------



## MACsarah

over-exaggerating . LMFAO. but its close to 10. I have it bad. I hate it when I can see a little bit of my nail. its so annoying! and I hate it when its a really sheer color, and someone else has it on, and you can see their nail a little bit!


oscarcat729: ever seen a girl with a bong in her facebook profile picture? I have. the girl liked my brother at the time and tried to seem so cool about it. everyone called her stupid for it. so desperate.


----------



## alyssa18

oscarcat729 said:


> It amazes me how easy it is to drink underage and not get in trouble. I haven't ever, but my friends post pictures of them with clearly labelled beer cans and such, but it's not like someone can arrest them over a picture.


 I havent either but even if I did I wldnt be that stupid. It can completely destroy your future.


----------



## oscarcat729

And really, how fun is it to get wasted out of your mind? Is it really worth the hangover/damage to your body/potentially harmful and/or embarrassing situations?


----------



## MACsarah

you guys have seriously never had a sip or anything else? that's commitment right there. haha.


----------



## alyssa18

oscarcat729 said:


> And really, how fun is it to get wasted out of your mind? Is it really worth the hangover/damage to your body/potentially harmful and/or embarrassing situations?


 Yeah I agree.


----------



## oscarcat729

*MAC*: Nah, I like to follow the law.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> you guys have seriously never had a sip or anything else? that's commitment right there. haha.


 I have my parents let me have a little wine at formal occasions.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You guys know some BOLD folks, lol. I admit that I'm an underage drinker but I'm not ballsy enough to post pics on Facebook. My parents know that I drink so its not an issue to them but I just don't think its very smart to go posting things like that......especially if you have tons of friends and and don't have your privacy settings adjusted accordingly. 

I've gotten sh*tfaced one time and its not something I can see myself doing again. (being hungover is not cute) I get a little tipsy from time to time but I do know my limit.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, you don't want to know when I started drinking LOL. My parents let me drink little by little over the years so I'll be able to handle alcohol when I get older (unsupervised). Beer = pop a few years back but I stopped around when all my friends started drinking, when it become "cool." I don't think I can handle alcohol now haha.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Mac, you don't want to know when I started drinking LOL. My parents let me drink little by little over the years so I'll be able to handle alcohol when I get older (unsupervised). Beer = pop a few years back but I stopped around when all my friends started drinking, when it become "cool." I don't think I can handle alcohol now haha.



I'd like to tell you: Your parents are my idols!


lmfao. they let you drink beer? Feel free to adopt them! my parents are liberal, but not that liberal!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL, my mom let me have my first drink at 15 and by 17 I was have glasses of wine with my parents. My mom constantly preaches responsible drinking and I listen to her, I don't ever drive drunk or drink to the point of passing out. I don't live to drink nor does the prospect of getting drunk make me excited (many of my peers look forward to going out and getting drunk).

I've NEVER liked the taste of beer, its so gross IMO. My SO drinks it and I just don't understand why.


----------



## MACsarah

pink, now I want to know when your first time drinking was.

if 15 is early, then boy, I thought I was normal. idk why, I feel as if a FBI agent is reading this, and is tracking down my IP and arresting me any minute now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hahahaha. 

I hate when people post drunk pictures, like how stupid are you? I get a kick out of looking at them though.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, I do as well haha. But sometimes it is quite sad to see some of my friends do the most hurtful and stupid things when they're drunk. I tend to drift away from them after a while actually :/.

Mac, it was in the 1900's LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: how old are you now? 16 right? Under 10 years old?! yep. Your parents are def. my idols.

I'm not going to lie, on tuesday, I'm going to a mall with payless and getting these suckers. 
http://www.payless.com/store/produc...=cat10088&lotId=077699&catdisplayName=Womens+


----------



## pinkpol15h

Yuppp haha am I your idol as well? lol.

I've tried the AO x Payless shoes and they are pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> Ah, this thread goes so fast at night!
> 
> That's another exciting thing about college-- no dress code! And luckily I've read that people at my school actually dress up for class most of the time!



I remember going to a religious private school in elementary. They were talking about the college they were affiliated with and the rules were strict. Apparently, there was a uniform of some sort. For instance, like the college polo and dress pants (yuck!). Then, you couldn't consume alcohol on or off campus. They wouldn't let you back on if someone thinks your under the influence. The girls couldn't date and like do things on campus...... or maybe at all (I never asked). They made you pray at schedule times (not trying to get religious at all). Basically Amish... pshttt forget that! Lame. 

Now, try to imagine attending a college like that.........


----------



## PurseXaXholic

AHHHHHHH I didn't know alice +olivia had a payless thing. We all know where I'll be this afternoon. There are only three pairs of shoes, and the ones mac pointed out are the best though.


----------



## methcat

oscarcat729 said:


> And really, how fun is it to get wasted out of your mind? Is it really worth the hangover/damage to your body/potentially harmful and/or embarrassing situations?



i mean it's pretty fun 

i drank like 3x a weekend for a few months and got srsly drunk like, once a weekend. then I realized that alcohol is bad for your skin so i stopped ahaha 

my problem w/drinking is that i often just get tired, and so i'd be more fun if i were sober haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Not gonna lie...I drink pretty often 
Mac - I hear you on the FBI agent thing haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know I said I hate wedges, but...
http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=51756&path=|womens shoes|womens platforms|
Me likey.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

MACsarah said:


> pinkpol15h: how old are you now? 16 right? Under 10 years old?! yep. Your parents are def. my idols.
> 
> I'm not going to lie, on tuesday, I'm going to a mall with payless and getting these suckers.
> http://www.payless.com/store/produc...=cat10088&lotId=077699&catdisplayName=Womens+



I love the Alice and Olivia Line.

I own these: (in black and white) http://www.payless.com/store/produc...=cat10376&lotId=077640&catdisplayName=Brands+
They look cheap but only up close. they are cheap lol but I get SO many compliments and they are comfortable. 

*cute* those wedges are divine.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I haven't done hardcore drinking or anything, I've been tipsy ONCE and that was at my brothers wedding...hahaha. I've had little sips & stuff, but when I party or whatever,  I stay away from everything.

I will NEVER do drugs, not weed or whatever. I'm scared so much of that stuff...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those A+O shoes Mac posted are kinda cute, the line for payless is cuter than I thought it would be.

Afternoon Ladies 

I'm getting ready go to lunch and then I have an appointment to go to. I really wish it would stop raining...

Outfit 
Helmut Lang black v-neck tee
COH boyfriend shorts 
Black open toe booties 
black tiger necklace/stud earrings/1 bracelet


----------



## methcat

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I haven't done hardcore drinking or anything, I've been tipsy ONCE and that was at my brothers wedding...hahaha. I've had little sips & stuff, but when I party or whatever,  I stay away from everything.
> 
> I will NEVER do drugs, not weed or whatever. I'm scared so much of that stuff...



drugs are dirty

i'll drink but i don't think i'll ever do drugs

i didnt start drinking until college wahooo


----------



## basicandorganic

I'm going to go do some volunteer work for an MP.

McQ scarf shirt
Black j brand skinnies
Lanvin Flats (dark red - go really well with the scarf part of my shirt)
YSL ring
Mono speedy


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why does nobody make white underwear? Underwear is typically white isn't it? I'm looking for some plain white thongs to go under my thin shorts and white pants this summer and nobody has any! And the places that do don't have my size...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why does nobody make white underwear? Underwear is typically white isn't it? I'm looking for some plain white thongs to go under my thin shorts and white pants this summer and nobody has any! And the places that do don't have my size...



Thats so odd!
wide side thong
classic vs thong
best bet
last vs thong
mount tate
noah
harper
chandler

Im looking for a new fragrance Im currently using Viva La Juicy and its almost out!


----------



## MACsarah

I'm not exactly what you would call innocent! lmfao. Theres nothing better then being a saint at school all day, and surprising people later. 

the A+O line for payless has had a few season with plenty of shoes. We are just really late to the game! haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm not going to lie and act like I don't drink. I can't stand the taste of beer. I'm not one to get completely wasted and puke everywhere. I think smoking and drugs are disgusting and trashy and I won't ever do them. The only thing I don't like about drinking is the way people take pictures and talk about it all over Facebook. One girl even went to the extent of putting a picture of her holding a beer and her friends hair while her friend was puking in the bushes...classy girls right? 

I went to a pool party this afternoon, and now my shoulders are kind of burnt.
Wore:
Black ruffley Bikini
black terry strapless Juicy romper
green Chanel flip flops
Black Chanel sunglasses/Azur Neverfull


----------



## basicandorganic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why does nobody make white underwear? Underwear is typically white isn't it? I'm looking for some plain white thongs to go under my thin shorts and white pants this summer and nobody has any! And the places that do don't have my size...



I wouldn't wear white underwear under white shorts - that's the quickest way to VPL! Get some nude underwear that match your skin tone.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I'm not exactly what you would call innocent! lmfao. *Theres nothing better then being a saint at school all day, and surprising people later.
> *
> the A+O line for payless has had a few season with plenty of shoes. We are just really late to the game! haha.



Haha, exactly!


----------



## MACsarah

I hate all of you. I had school today/promotion. I did end up wearing heels, but being in a huge pain. Plus it was 80 degrees outside, and my makeup was melting of my face. Oh well. I looked cute.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^It's like half way through June... Sucks that you still have school.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> I'm not exactly what you would call innocent! lmfao. Theres nothing better then being a saint at school all day, and surprising people later.
> 
> the A+O line for payless has had a few season with plenty of shoes. We are just really late to the game! haha.


 Yeah me too. I am like a saint at school too, I get good grades, am loved by all the teachers, and am completely angelic...haha. Outside of school is the perfect time to surprise your peers.


----------



## MACsarah

^outside of school? don't you go to BS? isn't outside of school HOME?


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm watching the Tony's now... they're so lame... I just wanna hear Matthew Morrison and Lea Michele! Haha. 

BTW I'm not posting my outfits for the day because I've been working at my school and everyone wears sports t's and gym shorts each day... so not much to show off about lol. Soon I'll be done though!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thanks Pearl! And basic - yeah, I agree, the white is for the thin clothes I can't wear patterns under. I actually got some white and nude at target today, I'm gonna try them out tomorrow. 

I also got some really cute pajamas at Target, I'd never shopped for underwear or pajamas there before and they actually had really cute cheap stuff.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I get pjs at target the stuff is so soft!

Im watching the September Issue. I love documentarys.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> I hate all of you. I had school today/promotion. I did end up wearing heels, but being in a huge pain. Plus it was 80 degrees outside, and my makeup was melting of my face. Oh well. I looked cute.



When does school end for you? 

Cute outfits ladies  

I went and got a mani/pedi and now I'm wearinng Chanel Nouvelle Vague (I went to 3 different stores to get my hands on a bottle), its sooooo pretty. 

I'm waiting on my SO to get home so we can head to dinner and a movie. He wants to see "The A Team".


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Lady Loub are those your shoes? There Dsquared right? There TDF!


----------



## MACsarah

June 16th. Its hell! hahaha. Plus, I really want to strangle someone at school right now. but thats illegal, so no. ahh. that color is so pretty. I rarely wear any turquoise on my nails, so I wouldn't wear it a lot! glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> I'm not exactly what you would call innocent! lmfao. *Theres nothing better then being a saint at school all day, and surprising people later.*
> 
> the A+O line for payless has had a few season with plenty of shoes. We are just really late to the game! haha.


 
You said it, MAC. I'm a huge sweetheart at school, teachers love me, blah blah blah, then its way different out of school...fun.


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> You said it, MAC. *I'm a huge sweetheart at school, teachers love me, blah blah blah*, then its way different out of school...fun.


 
= good grades.. LOL


----------



## pink.couture

I'm trying to get this person down on ebay for a RM clutch..... I want one soo bad......... LOL.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink.couture said:


> = good grades.. LOL


 
Basically. (: My math teacher adores me, so he bumped my grade up because I was borderline...I'm horrible at math, hah!


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Basically. (: My math teacher adores me, so he bumped my grade up because I was borderline...I'm horrible at math, hah!


 
That's sweet!!! What a nice teacher. We need more of those. 

Mine, all mine:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nacody/items/15715772

I just bought it, I think it's worth it. I believe the lambskin is worth more. Plus, I wanted something in that color.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pink.couture said:


> That's sweet!!! What a nice teacher. We need more of those.
> 
> Mine, all mine:
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nacody/items/15715772
> 
> I just bought it, I think it's worth it. I believe the lambskin is worth more. Plus, I wanted something in that color.



Its cute but soooo small! I love RM's lambskin and it was a good price! Have fun with it!  Nice new addition!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to the mall with a friend to help her pick out swimming suits.
Outfit:
navy blue cuffed shorts
white tanktop
Current Elliott denim jacket
brown leather flip flops
Speedy 35
Rolex/Ray Ban Aviators/Tiffany necklace and earrings/coach ring

Nice find pink.couture!


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> Its cute but soooo small! I love RM's lambskin and it was a good price! Have fun with it!  Nice new addition!


 
*Pearl--  *It is small but still big enough for me to fit some cash, lipgloss, and a cell phone in to it. I took a piece of paper and cut out what the size would be and it's just what I need, perfect for school! Great color, plus the lambskin is soooooo soft!! Thank you so much! 

*Coach-- *Thanks!  Cute outfit btw.


----------



## MACsarah

"we need more of those"?

honestly? you think someone should get a better grade because the teacher favors them? and america needs more of those? As someone who works their ass of in school (Purse knows my work load. Its hard core.), I do not agree. I do the work, I do the homework, and I nail the exams. If someone in my class didn't do as well as me, but they make conversation with the teachers, and get the same grade as me because of that? I'd be pissed. I know most of you guys are probably thinking "so? thats none of your business!"  Yes, it is other student's business. It effects my class rank, how colleges look at me, and my work load.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> "we need more of those"?
> 
> honestly? you think someone should get a better grade because the teacher favors them? and america needs more of those? As someone who works their ass of in school (Purse knows my work load. Its hard core.), I do not agree. I do the work, I do the homework, and I nail the exams. If someone in my class didn't do as well as me, but they make conversation with the teachers, and get the same grade as me because of that? I'd be pissed. I know most of you guys are probably thinking "so? thats none of your business!" Yes, it is other student's business. It effects my class rank, how colleges look at me, and my work load.


 
I was at a 89.87. I needed the A, and I talked to him about it & he knew how hard I was working for the class. I started that quarter at an 82 and bumped up 7% in the course of 2 months. Plus, I hadn't done anything in the class for him to hate me, I helped as much as possible, came in during lunch to ask loads of questions, did any extra credit I could and perfected my nightly homework.
So, yeah. I thought I deserved the A. If it was any other class, where I didn't try as hard and I was on the edge, I think I'd be too scared to ask. Plus, I know SO many teachers who don't bump up grades. He was one of them, but I had a serious conversation with him (what can I say? I have the makings of a future lawyer...LOL) and he agreed that I deserved the A...
I guess I worded my first comment wrong!
I don't mean to offend ANYONE by this, just stating my point. (:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Truefully I agree with you on most of those points *mac* but not the last one. I dont care how my peers do in school, I care about how I do. If I ace a test I ace a test and if they aced it too then we both did well and thats great. If I get a B+ and they got an A+ then good for them, it just means they preformed better. Students grade have nothing to do with mine. I do however think that getting better grades on something other than merit is wrong and agree with you on that. The teachers in my school don't do that, but if your close with them they might give you a make-up test or help boost your average if the problem test makes a big deal. I sit in front of all my teachers desk or always in the front row. I do my work and take notes, they clearly see my work ethic and have no problem agreeing that I do my best therefore I can sometimes get a little boost if I dont grasp a subject.

Maybe its because my school doesnt rank but Ive never felt like I have to be better than other students, I just have to be better than my own standards.


----------



## MACsarah

> If I ace a test I ace a test and if they aced it too then we both did well



thats the thing! if I  nailed it, and another student did worse then me , but got the same result, as in grade, you did not both do well! one of you the student deserved it, and one didn't. Science, math, history, band, and etc. are not subjects where you are suppose to be graded on your social skills with a teacher! I guess its all personal, but I care how I measure up to my peers. 

 omgxitsxemmerz: I'm not offended, I just don't agree with yours and Pc's opinion on teachers who "boosts" percentages for no reason. If you earned it, it would of showed up on your grade without convincing a teacher to do it with a talk.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> thats the thing! if I nailed it, and another student did worse then me , but got the same result, as in grade, you did not both do well! one of you the student deserved it, and one didn't. Science, math, history, band, and etc. are not subjects where you are suppose to be graded on your social skills with a teacher! I guess its all personal, but I care how I measure up to my peers.
> 
> omgxitsxemmerz: I'm not offended, I just don't agree with yours and Pc's opinion on teachers who "boosts" percentages for no reason. If you earned it, it would of showed up on your grade without convincing a teacher to do it with a talk.


 
It isn't the most fair thing in the world but if you were offered a better grade, would you take it? Probably. I remember in school the teacher would always mess things up and the curriculum was wrong. I would confront her about it, she would look it up, find out I'm right, and correct my grade. None of the other students. In my opinion, that was wrong if people got the right answer after all. What could I do though? School is difficult....


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> thats the thing! if I nailed it, and another student did worse then me , but got the same result, as in grade, you did not both do well! one of you the student deserved it, and one didn't. Science, math, history, band, and etc. are not subjects where you are suppose to be graded on your social skills with a teacher! I guess its all personal, but I care how I measure up to my peers.
> 
> omgxitsxemmerz: I'm not offended, *I just don't agree with yours and Pc's opinion on teachers who "boosts" percentages for no reason. If you earned it, it would of showed up on your grade without convincing a teacher to do it with a talk.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I thought my teacher had a reason, I suppose. I worked for that grade, but at the same time, I totally understand what you mean. The idea that a teacher raises a grade for no reason is stupid & unfair to the class. Although my school doesn't rank, I could see how that would be annoying. But I wasn't buddy buddy with the teacher, I actually couldn't stand him. I just respected him (unlike the rest of my class) which MIGHT have been the icing on the cake that helped me.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> ^outside of school? don't you go to BS? isn't outside of school HOME?


 Yeah I mean like during summer and breaks ect.


----------



## pink.couture

School isn't like raw business deals. You literally fight for your grade and to go to the college you want. Therefor, if you could get a better grade by talking to your teacher, I don't think it's that bad. However, if that same teacher doesn't give equal (talking) opportunities to the rest of the class (which most likely NOT), then it's not fair. But that's not Emma's problem. She is just trying to get a better grade so SHE can go to the college she wants someday. Every little bit will help.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> *thats the thing! if I  nailed it, and another student did worse then me , but got the same result, as in grade, you did not both do well! one of you the student deserved it, and one didn't. Science, math, history, band, and etc. are not subjects where you are suppose to be graded on your social skills with a teacher! *I guess its all personal, but I care how I measure up to my peers.



I agree. If I do the work and earn my grade then other students should do the same.

Evening Ladies  

I spent the day running errands with a friend and now I'm trying to decide what's for dinner......

Outift
LNA black racerback tank
COH rolled shorts 
CL black wedges 
Hoop Earrings/Silver and Turquiouse necklace/stacked bracelets


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I got sunburnt. Owww. Now I'm off to a swim meet & drinking a protein shake...
Which is your favorite denim shorts brand? I need to pick up some...

And MAC, you're getting out of school tomorrow, right? Yay!
And now I'm not sure where I stand on this grade thing. There are people in this thread who should be lawyers...or something!


----------



## pink.couture

Has anyone seen the when in rome movie? I seen it online before it came out.. cute, but the quality was suckish. I want to see Josh Duhamel's face. NOT a blurry version. LOL that's what I'm doing now.


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> "we need more of those"?
> 
> honestly? you think someone should get a better grade because the teacher favors them? and america needs more of those? As someone who works their ass of in school (Purse knows my work load. Its hard core.), I do not agree. I do the work, I do the homework, and I nail the exams. If someone in my class didn't do as well as me, but they make conversation with the teachers, and get the same grade as me because of that? I'd be pissed. I know most of you guys are probably thinking "so? thats none of your business!"  Yes, it is other student's business. It effects my class rank, how colleges look at me, and my work load.



this is why class rank is dumb!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pink.couture said:


> Has anyone seen the when in rome movie? I seen it online before it came out.. cute, but the quality was suckish. I want to see Josh Duhamel's face. NOT a blurry version. LOL that's what I'm doing now.



I was going to rent it on redbox today! Was it good?


----------



## methcat

i feel bad for people who are obsessive about grades 

maybe it's because during my sophomore year I stopped caring as much, and then entered a program where the teachers were notorious for giving bad grades but what you get out of it is more than anyone could get out of "regular" school. I just was so much happier once I stopped caring just about getting an A!!

i had one teacher in high school for three years, and I'm working with him this summer. I was definitely one of his favorites. but he still didn't bump my grades up. if I had asked, he would've. my sister asked him to and he did. but i just didn't care. I think he respected me a lot for that


----------



## oscarcat729

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I was at a 89.87. I needed the A



Wouldn't that be an A- though?

When in Rome looked bad... I feel like there hasn't been a good, quality romantic comedy in forever! So sad.


----------



## basicandorganic

I don't care much about my grades or about any one elses. I personally feel kind of sorry for anyone who would freak out if someone elses grades were bumped up. I wouldn't stress out about that, I'd just work harder. There are more important things to worry about like:

a) your own grades
b) health, happiness, love...

I'm glad we don't have class ranking systems.

This year I had an english teacher who based 40% of the grade on 'in class participation' - it was her way of bumping up the marks of people who she favorited. I had a girl in my class who would suck up to her so much, and it paid off. She did just as well as me. Did I care? No. It's not my business... I work hard. If I wasn't a sophmore I wouldn't even CARE... which university is going to look at my middle school grades? I don't know how it's like in America, but looking back at my 8th grade marks... I don't even REMEMBER how I was doing.

Today - I went out and bought some polishes from the China Glaze "poolside" collection! I bought Pool Party, Sun Worshipper (GORGEOUS!), Towel Boy Toy.
I really wanted Flip flop Fantasy... it loooked like a neon coral... so pretty  - they were sold out! I'm going to get it on Friday along with some yummy chanel shades and OPI's summer flutter shades.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

basicandorganic said:


> I don't care much about my grades or about any one elses. I personally feel kind of sorry for anyone who would freak out if someone elses grades were bumped up. I wouldn't stress out about that, I'd just work harder. There are more important things to worry about like:
> 
> a) your own grades
> b) health, happiness, love...
> 
> I'm glad we don't have class ranking systems.
> 
> This year I had an english teacher who based 40% of the grade on 'in class participation' - it was her way of bumping up the marks of people who she favorited. I had a girl in my class who would suck up to her so much, and it paid off. She did just as well as me. Did I care? No. It's not my business... I work hard. If I wasn't a sophmore I wouldn't even CARE... which university is going to look at my middle school grades? I don't know how it's like in America, but looking back at my 8th grade marks... I don't even REMEMBER how I was doing.
> 
> *Today - I went out and bought some polishes from the China Glaze "poolside" collection! I bought Pool Party, Sun Worshipper (GORGEOUS!), Towel Boy Toy.
> I really wanted Flip flop Fantasy... it loooked like a neon coral... so pretty  - they were sold out! I'm going to get it on Friday along with some yummy chanel shades and OPI's summer flutter shades*.




That whole collection is GREAT! I have Yellow Polka Dot Bikini, Sun Worshiper (I had problems with making sure the polish was leveled) and Flip Flop Fantasy (wore it last week!). Such a great collection! I also love Opi's Hot & Spicy.


----------



## MACsarah

At staples center right now. LL08, lets hope the celtics all broke their ankles today!

wearing:
Nude pink ruffled tanktop
J brand ink skinny jeans
Matching (to jeans) steve madden platform pumps
White first;white j12


I'm not talking about middle school teacher. That was a high school teacher doing it, and someone saying that there should be more teachers like that. Unfair grading in any grade, is a undeserved grade. I'm not going to comment about people "obsessing" over grades.


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> At staples center right now. LL08, lets hope the celtics all broke their ankles today!
> 
> wearing:
> Nude pink ruffled tanktop
> J brand ink skinny jeans
> Matching (to jeans) steve madden platform pumps
> White first;white j12
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about middle school teacher. That was a high school teacher doing it, and someone saying that there should be more teachers like that. Unfair grading in any grade, is a undeserved grade. I'm not going to comment about people "obsessing" over grades.



I think it happens a lot more in high school. I see it a lot at my private school. A girl got a 75% on a test... (history) and it was suppose to be worth like any other test, 10% of the final grade... but the teacher felt sorry for her because she usually does well, so she made the test worth the same as a quiz... so it wouldn't affect her grade... but it also became WORTHLESS for us. So we we're like...  Why did we study for this? And this is one of the more outspoken teachers too, there are a lot more teachers that hide it, but we know they do it. I think once you get to a level where you're capable of forming bonds with your teachers, it gets much more difficult.


----------



## basicandorganic

pearlisthegurl said:


> That whole collection is GREAT! I have Yellow Polka Dot Bikini, Sun Worshiper (I had problems with making sure the polish was leveled) and Flip Flop Fantasy (wore it last week!). Such a great collection! I also love Opi's Hot & Spicy.



Is flip flop fantasy as gorgeous as it looks in the bottle?


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> "we need more of those"?
> 
> honestly? you think someone should get a better grade because the teacher favors them? and america needs more of those? As someone who works their ass of in school (Purse knows my work load. Its hard core.), I do not agree. I do the work, I do the homework, and I nail the exams. If someone in my class didn't do as well as me, but they make conversation with the teachers, and get the same grade as me because of that? I'd be pissed. I know most of you guys are probably thinking "so? thats none of your business!"  Yes, it is other student's business. It effects my class rank, how colleges look at me, and my work load.



Woops, I didn't see your reply to my post until someone quoted it. This is an extremely touchy subject. Let me make this simple:

I've had trouble with teachers doing the opposite of what was happening to Emma (they would say something was wrong, I'd confront them, then they would realize I was right and would correct it), and I suppose I wish my teachers were more understanding like that. I didn't know the whole background, I got in at the end and probably should have left it alone. I  completely understand you though. I think you deserve to get in to the college you want and something like this does affect the class rank which is wrong. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone and I understand what both of you mean now.

LOL.. any plans for the weekend?!..........


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> I was going to rent it on redbox today! Was it good?



YES. Very!!! I loved it, I just got done watching it. I want to buy it lol...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- girl, those are fighting words, lol! I'm already pissed that we're losing at the moment.....C'mon Celtics!!! Enjoy the game  

Basic- I LOVE Sun Worshipper, it really is gorgeous. After I take Nouvelle Vague off my nails I'm going back to Sun Worshipper. Flip Flop fantasy is really nice too; such a bright coral, it really is as gorgeous as it looks in the bottle.


----------



## methcat

flip flop fantasy is the best color of the collection in my opinion

i bought the six pack and im scared to try the green hahaha


----------



## pink.couture

methcat said:


> flip flop fantasy is the best color of the collection in my opinion
> 
> i bought the six pack and im scared to try the green hahaha


 
Are they the mini packs? One time I went to buy that and when I got home 3 of the colors were the same. I now usually test them out there (the place I go to for my opi/china glaze has testers) and then I can see if I like them. Be experimental, try the green! 

Is it just me or does the pink remind you of the main color they used in the LV stephan sprouse collection??


----------



## basicandorganic

^ i love it ! im thinking of ordering a pochette of ebay LOL


----------



## pink.couture

basicandorganic said:


> ^ i love it ! im thinking of ordering a pochette of ebay LOL



Tell me about it, I LOVED that collection but was never able to get my hands on anything. I called all the stores near, sold out. Yeah, there is always ebay... I've never looked in to their pricing.

Is it reasonable?

EDIT: Only one I could find on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUIS-VUIT...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad82aaa51

I love LV but $1000 for a pochette?! I remember it retailing for much less...... They are out of their mind, imo. I suppose it's not as bad as the juicy charms I found today for $500. I'm sorry but that could almost buy a speedy.. plus, the charm will tarnish, it's plated!


----------



## methcat

pink.couture said:


> Are they the mini packs? One time I went to buy that and when I got home 3 of the colors were the same. I now usually test them out there (the place I go to for my opi/china glaze has testers) and then I can see if I like them. Be experimental, try the green!
> 
> Is it just me or does the pink remind you of the main color they used in the LV stephan sprouse collection??



nope, full sized six pack!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

basicandorganic said:


> Is flip flop fantasy as gorgeous as it looks in the bottle?



Its SOOO pretty! I always get compliments!

*pink.couture* thanks! I might pick it up now! I love chick flicks. 
*methcat* I didnt want the sixpack because I didnt love the Bottom Line and I already had an opi close to Towel Boy Toy.

Also be careful with yellow-dot bikini its very streaky. I put it over a layer of white sally hansen and it was no problem.


----------



## pink.couture

methcat said:


> nope, full sized six pack!



I've never seen those... if you don't mind me asking, where did you get them & how much?


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> Its SOOO pretty! I always get compliments!
> 
> *pink.couture* thanks! I might pick it up now! I love chick flicks.
> *methcat* I didnt want the sixpack because I didnt love the Bottom Line and I already had an opi close to Towel Boy Toy.
> 
> Also be careful with yellow-dot bikini its very streaky. I put it over a layer of white sally hansen and it was no problem.



Chick Flicks are the best but they are even better if they incorporate comedy... like rom-com. It's so funny, you must see it.


----------



## oscarcat729

I love manicures, but hate getting them done... it's a constant worry, "Oh cr*p, did that just chip my nail? No, thank god. But next time I *insert mundane task here*, I better be careful!" I got mine done (professionally) two weeks ago and it began chipping a few days ago. And once the chipping begins, there's no way to save it. You just have to get it off.

But I love pedicures . They last forever!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

oscarcat729 said:


> I love manicures, but hate getting them done... it's a constant worry, "Oh cr*p, did that just chip my nail? No, thank god. But next time I *insert mundane task here*, I better be careful!" I got mine done (professionally) two weeks ago and it began chipping a few days ago. And once the chipping begins, there's no way to save it. You just have to get it off.
> 
> But I love pedicures . They last forever!



I used to get both but now I do my own manicures but I sometimes get a pedicure. I always have polish on both! Right now I have a blue-purple on toes and Im in the middle of painting my nails! Any suggestions on the color?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Edit: I used Nicole by Opi's Find your passion

Its a beautiful pink-coral creme!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey giiirlies! Today is my last day woohoo 
I have exams tomorrow, Friday and Monday but after that, I'm officially freeee!

Looks like everyone's been wearing coral. I'm really into pinky nude right now.
Its currently pooring like crazy right now, outfit:
Grey clouds print SM x Adidas hoodie
White Garage racerback
Navy Daftbird loose muscle tank
Black J Brand skinnies with side zippers
Black flats


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> Edit: I used Nicole by Opi's Find your passion
> 
> Its a beautiful pink-coral creme!



That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## basicandorganic

Im about to go shopping with a friend... I've talked to this guy maybe 2x max during the school year, LOL. Hope it's not too awkward.

I'm wearing J Brand skinnies, amarante Alma, grey lanvin heels (not very high), and a grey vince sweater.

Edit: pink.couture - i was talking about the graffiti pochette! i saw a few a couple of months ago for 600$... i'm looking for used ones under 500 though, which is hard but not impossible. the strap can be replaced for very little, so its not too bad!


----------



## pink.couture

basicandorganic said:


> Im about to go shopping with a friend... I've talked to this guy maybe 2x max during the school year, LOL. Hope it's not too awkward.
> 
> I'm wearing J Brand skinnies, amarante Alma, grey lanvin heels (not very high), and a grey vince sweater.
> 
> Edit: pink.couture - i was talking about the graffiti pochette! i saw a few a couple of months ago for 600$... i'm looking for used ones under 500 though, which is hard but not impossible. *the strap can be replaced for very little, so its not too bad*!


 
exactly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head out with a friend....its a nice day and neither of us want to sit in the house. 

Has anyone tried the "White Out" Mountain dew flavor? My SO had one last night and I tasted it....not bad....not bad at all. 

Outfit 
T-bags fuchsia jersey maxi halter dress 
gold flat gladiators 
Oversized Gold hoops/gold cuff


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pink.couture said:


> That's a gorgeous color!


thanks! I put a little Popsicle on it for summer!

*Lady loub* im not very big into mountain dew but I'll take your word. Also cute outfit! I really like the t-bags maxi dresses


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> thanks! I put a little Popsicle on it for summer!



*Pearl- * Your welcome. Oh those little stick-ons? Do you just stick them on or what do you put over because whenever I use mine I end up waisting them because they fall off?

*Ladylouboutin- *I don't drink much soda. The last time I had any was probably 2 weeks ago. If I do drink it, it's either root beer or 7up. Mountain Dew isn't the worst.. I don't really care for pepsi...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pink.couture said:


> *Pearl- * Your welcome. Oh those little stick-ons? Do you just stick them on or what do you put over because whenever I use mine I end up waisting them because they fall off?
> 
> *Ladylouboutin- *I don't drink much soda. The last time I had any was probably 2 weeks ago. If I do drink it, it's either root beer or 7up. Mountain Dew isn't the worst.. I don't really care for pepsi...



No I use nail art polish. I like L.A. Art Deco from forever21 or I just use a Konad Plate


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> No I use nail art polish. I like L.A. Art Deco from forever21 or I just use a Konad Plate



How can you do that? I know if I tried freestyle with a nail art polish I would totally ruin my polish and have to start over. I wasn't the best artist in school.... lol.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pink.couture said:


> How can you do that? I know if I tried freestyle with a nail art polish I would totally ruin my polish and have to start over. I wasn't the best artist in school.... lol.



Ive been doing nail art for a while. Im much better doing my right hand but my left is still pretty decent!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to the country club for late lunch with my mom.
outfit:
medium washed lightly destroyed slim boyfriend jeans
black t-shirt
black Lanvin flats
Black Jumbo
Rolex/Chanel necklace/Tiffany earrings/Chanel sunglasses


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You can wear jeans to your country club? Let alone destroyed ones? 

I'm going to a friend's house tonight. I don't know If we are all going out, or staying in. It should be fun though whatever we end up doing. 

Outfit: IT IS SO DAMN HOT. I CAN'T HANDLE THIS. 
Light gray J Crew tank top.
Blue/purple/gray cargo shorts (they are a really pretty color, I don't know what it is called though.)
Brown Steve Madden flip flops with a bunch of stones (They are hard to explain, and I couldn't find a picture. I really like them though.)


----------



## MACsarah

Guess whos finished with school?!

I ran errands with my brother today, and now I'm getting ready for his graduation ceremony.


----------



## basicandorganic

congrats mac! what are you wearing? ;D


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Finally!! You guys have a long school yr. 

Pearl- Thanks for the compliment  I love T-bag maxi's too; they come in such vibrant colors. 

I wish I could steer clear of soda the way you guys do. I don't drink as much as I used to (sparkling water is now my friend) but I love Code Red Mt Dew, and Dr Pepper.


----------



## basicandorganic

i try to stay away from soda, but when i don't feel to great, i skip coffee and have some ginger ale. i love ginger ale.


----------



## oscarcat729

I used to never drink soda. Now I often get it when I go out to eat... Coke, Diet Coke, or Sprite. Soda always mays my eyes water from the fizz though lol


----------



## basicandorganic

Im about to go out to my friends house! he's grounded.
i just painted my toe nails in Wing It! (OPI, i got it today!) and my nails are still in China Glaze's Pool party.

I really like wing it but I thought it would look better. So far my favorite from OPI's summer flutter collection is Flower-to-Flower. I haven't tried out Catch Me In Your Net (IT LOOKS SO GOOD THOUGH!)

I'm wearing:

Floral Corset-style camisole (black with beige/pink flowers)
Dark wash J Brand skinnies
Lanvin Flats
Amarante Alma
pearl stud earrings, tiffany's bracelet


----------



## oscarcat729

How can y'all wear jeans like every day during the summer? 90% of the time it's too hot for me... and I live in New England!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

oscarcat729 said:


> How can y'all wear jeans like every day during the summer? 90% of the time it's too hot for me... and I live in New England!



LOL, I usually don't get too hot because I don't stay in direct sunlight for too long. I go from the indoors to my air conditioned car. On days when I'll be outside a lot I opt for shorts.


----------



## MACsarah

^ my legs have the tepmrature of a igloo. Its never to hot for jeans.


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mac- Finally!! You guys have a long school yr.
> 
> Pearl- Thanks for the compliment  I love T-bag maxi's too; they come in such vibrant colors.
> 
> I wish I could steer clear of soda the way you guys do. I don't drink as much as I used to (sparkling water is now my friend) but I love Code Red Mt Dew, and *Dr Pepper*.



Another good one...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> ^ my legs have the tepmrature of a igloo. Its never to hot for jeans.



LOL, I assume that the mild LA weather helps too?


----------



## oscarcat729

I have such a high thermostat... I always feel like a sl*t in the summer because I'm walking around in shorts and a tank top!


----------



## coachâ¥

I can wear jeans pretty much anytime, but like LL08 said if I know I am going to be outside I usu usually wear shorts. 

Cute_class-We can wear jeans during the day until 5ish or depending on what part of the CC you are in. My mom and I ate out on the Pool deck so we didn't have to be dressed up, but if we were in the dinning room we would have to be.


----------



## basicandorganic

oscarcat729 said:


> How can y'all wear jeans like every day during the summer? 90% of the time it's too hot for me... and I live in New England!



Welcome to Canada... it's been raining/windy for the past two days.


----------



## pink.couture

basicandorganic said:


> Welcome to Canada... it's been raining/windy for the past two days.



I'm not SO huge on wind.. but I LOVEEE rain. I just love it.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> LOL, I assume that the mild LA weather helps too?



True dat.


Just got home from graduation, and it was one of the rare  graduations that I actually enjoyed being at. I'm very proud of my brother, and his speach was awesome today!  I was mentioned 4 times. yes, I counted.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> True dat.
> 
> 
> Just got home from graduation, and it was one of the rare  graduations that I actually enjoyed being at. I'm very proud of my brother, and his speach was awesome today!  I was mentioned 4 times. yes, I counted.



I'm happy to hear that it was a success... IMO, unless it's someone I know really well graduations are quiet tiring. Although, there's not a thing I hate more than graduation parties... imo.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I've been so busy the past two days... 

Mac- Are you always cold too?! Even when I'm hot I'm cold or have chills. My body temperature is so weird... LOL 

I painted my nails this colour last night.... I'm really loving it but it might be a bit tooo much for me. 

Myrtille--http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P189203&categoryId=B70


----------



## MACsarah

haha. A little like that. I brought it up with my doctor and he said it was because I'm underweight. eh.

Spending the time at the beach today with friends
wearing:
Grey kain shirt 
Dark washed denim shorts
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3088015...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2383542&P=2
white MK ceramic watch;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

I'm going with my SO to pick out fixtures for his home.....I'm kinda excited about it. 

Outfit 
A Wang white racerback tank
AG fitted Bf jeans 
CL black and white ronette 
Lightening Bolt shaped earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

that sounds fun, ll08! Did your SO build it from scratch or bought it and your helping him decorate it?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ll08 those ligntning bolt earrings sound faaab!


----------



## MACsarah

My dad's friend backed out, so I'm going to the laker game tonight with my brother, some his friends, and my dad. Lets get it, Lakers!

wearing:
Beige cardigan
Strapless nude-pink sundress
http://www.shopbop.com/daryl-zip-we...4302023949&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall (matches my skintone. ish. haha)
White first;j12;


Yes. very boring. Its okay. I know it. I didn't want to wear green, purple, or yellow. You know, just incase someone wants to start a fight.


----------



## basicandorganic

LOL ^

cute shoes, MAC!


----------



## coachâ¥

I laid out by the pool today and then went to a doctors appointment. 

Cute outfits MAC and LL08.

Now I'm finishing up my makeup and hair to go to a party.
Outfit:
Elizabeth and James black Romper
Black Tribute Sandals
Sahara Work (I don't feel like changing it)
Rolex/pale pink clic clac/Tiffany earrings/Chanel sunglasses


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Coach- I loveee your avitar!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coach - I want a romper so badly! But none of them fit me  One day!

I started cleaning the disaster zone that is my bedroom today. I'll be finished in 2012. I need a trip to Target complete with some serious Rubbermaid purchases. The problem with cleaning this room is that I have no where to put anything, so it has to stay in piles on the floor, hence the need for Rubbermaid. Then I can seriously get started on this b*tch. 

Cute outfits everyone! 
Tonight I think I'm just gonna stay home and watch the Lakers/Celtics game, and maybe clean my room a little more if the spirit moves me.


----------



## coachâ¥

Purse-Thanks, MAC made it!

Cute_Classy-I have the hardest time finding ones that fit me too, but this one is great.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Oh Mac.. Girl has way too much time on her hands. (LOL JK) 

I'm staying home tonight too... I'm rereading twilight. Plus I haven't slept in my bed alone in DAYS. Too many sleepovers.


----------



## MACsarah

Purse, you act as if its hard to crop a ED. Its called photoshop.


----------



## pink.couture

I have a horrible time keeping my room clean. Sorry had to admit that. You're not alone!


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Purse, you act as if its hard to crop a ED. Its called photoshop.



*MACsarah-* Photoshop is my best friend. I love that program...... have you figured out how to change hair color?? I've watched millions of tutorials but is hopeless. You don't need to explain, just wondering.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Shut it, lol. Congrats to the Lakers........even though they wouldn't be sh*t without Kobe. 

My SO and I are a litte upset right now...  Dammit Celtics!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ LOL I was waiting for Mac to say something about the game xD


----------



## MACsarah

Because my boys won tonight, I'll refrain from being a bad winner.

 but Celtics did good tonight. although not good enough.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, my boys played their hearts out...I'm glad they didn't just give the game to the Lakers.......I'm still super salty ATM though, I wanted my boys to WIN! 

My SO turned the bedroom tv off and went to bed. He's mad, lol.


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. That sucks for your  SO though. I'm pretty sure while walking out, some groups outside where talking **** about the lakers. I hope the doctors will treat their faces better then the Lakers fans did. I don't believe in violence, but do not wear a green jersey outside of the staples center after the Lakers just won.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Hmph, see that's why I don't need to move to LA. I would be the one at the games repping either the Celtics or Cleveland (I love both but I really wanted Lebron to kill the lakers) You would not see me wearing yellow or purple  

Seriously, I really want to make the move to LA after undergrad. I LOVE the weather, the close proximity to Vegas and I could attend games regularly...it might be dangerous for my CC though. I already OD on the Opening Ceremony and Intermix sites, having access to the actual stores on the regular might not be good...

OT- I'm so happy Khloe let Lamar have his moment and didn't bumrush the stage like Kim did at the Superbowl. I couldn't believe she did that to Reggie.


----------



## MACsarah

Did they release the pictures of the kardashians at the game yet? I was totally looking at Kim (..I was amazed she was at the game. not gonna lie) the first few minutes. If I didn't know any better, I would of thought she got her clothes at one of those cheap "made-in-china" boutiques. Hooachie momma at the best. Good for Khloe though. 


Lmfao, as long as you don't talk sh!t after wins or loses, you'll be fine.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ You can go to the KK thread and see what she wore to the game. There are some candids of her leaving lunch in a hideous outfit....unfortunately she didn't change clothes before she went to the game. I know Monica just had a baby but damn, girlfriend needs to get back in the game and properly dress the Kardashians because its obvious they suck at dressing themselves.


What is everyone's favorite song at the moment? Mine is Drake's "Fancy" 

"...let me see your hands, wave em at the b-tches hating on you with their friends
girl you got it,let em know everything big
nails done hairs done, everything big" 

I'm impressed with his album, lots of nice songs on there if you're a Drake fan.


----------



## MACsarah

LMFAO. I know, right! And it was fairly hot today and she was wearing some kind of leather OTK boots. They looked so chunky on her, too. I love me some black, too, but seriously. Lets move on to some summer outfits, no? 

the worse part is that Kim was a "stylist" to Paris hilton. LMFAO.

edt:
I was there with my brother's friends, and I pointed at the kardashians (that sounds more rude then I meant) and asked them if they knew who they where. None of them smiled or anything. We are talking teenage boys who probably saw what made kimmy famous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> LMFAO. I know, right! And it was fairly hot today and she was wearing some kind of leather OTK boots. They looked so chunky on her, too. I love me some black, too, but seriously. Lets move on to some summer outfits, no?
> 
> the worse part is that *Kim was a "stylist" to Paris hilton.* LMFAO.



That would explain why Paris always looked a hot, tacky mess. She still looks mess the majority of the time but she has improved over the years.

ETA: LOL, there are a lot of people who go  when you mention the Kardashian's name. They have some notoriety but many people still don't know who they are. They seem to be a hot topic online though.


----------



## MACsarah

Paris never looked good, imho. Bless her heart for trying so hard, but she should stay away from most trends. They don't work on her. Her sister Nicky always looks good on the other hand. 

Just curious, have you ever made bets on teams?


----------



## coachâ¥

The Kardashian's outfits literally made me LOL! WTF is up with Khloe's leggings and shoes and what was Kim thinking with those boots?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Paris never looked good, imho. Bless her heart for trying so hard, but she should stay away from most trends. They don't work on her. Her sister Nicky always looks good on the other hand.
> 
> Just curious, have you ever made bets on teams?



I refrain from betting but my SO bets frequently. I know he's mad that the Celtics lost but I also think he's mad that he's out of a couple hundred bucks. I don't get it, he likes to gamble and bet but he hates to pay up. He's says its the 'principle' because he hates to loose


----------



## MACsarah

LMFAO. that sucks even more! When things involve money, guys will always say "its the principle".  Anyways, I just found out my father put money on both the celtics and the lakers. You know, just incase they won.  I was like, epic fail!


----------



## pink.couture

guessing you haven't tried that with photoshop.......


----------



## MACsarah

shoot. sorry, I saw it on my bb, but when I got home, I didn't see it (new page and all). yeah, I know how to do it. Its pretty simple on every software. New layer>adjust color>remove spotches you don't want changed.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> shoot. sorry, I saw it on my bb, but when I got home, I didn't see it (new page and all). yeah, I know how to do it. Its pretty simple on every software. New layer>adjust color>remove spotches you don't want changed.



That's fine, what software version do you have? I want to upgrade but don't know if it's worth it. My dad hired this one employ and she sucks. You can totally see where she trimmed up her arm on a business poster. It's hilarious. Nothing is cutout right.. there are huge chucks taken out of the side. No smooth edges. At least get photoshop for dummies!

EDIT: Oh yeah... and he thinks she is the best thing since ever. He pays her a ton. LOL.


----------



## methcat

kim kardashian is the best celebrity right now!!!!! LUV HER


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: I've seen people majoring in graphic designs who are no better then 13 year olds using PSP or something. I don't think its worth updating unless your software is older then 7 years. 

methcat: congrats on your new watch.


----------



## methcat

gracias amiga

i found some chanel sunglasses i like, should i get them???

i don't have any chanel sunglasses and i feel like i should


----------



## MACsarah

which ones? I would get them if they fit your face. Its not about the brand with sunglasses. Most people with chanel sunglasses have ones that don't fit their face. makes me cringe.

I really like Balenciaga sunglasses. Have you tried those?


----------



## methcat

idk i have the style number in my bag

they fit my face bahaha i would NEVER buy sunglasses that didn't fit my face

it's jsut that i already have dior, ysl, mj, mbmj, oliver peoples, ray ban, etc and i think i just need some chanels thrown in! 

i cannot type tonight

everyone thinks im drunk

just tired


----------



## methcat

and no i haven't tried balenciaga sunglasses i'll try to find some! i haven't seen them at my local mall but i could go into the city and find them! thank you


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I mainly wear Marc Jacobs sunnies!

wearing:

White RL oxford
Coral Vest 
Goldsign jean capris
Gold juicy gladiators


----------



## coachâ¥

Methcat you def. need some Chanels. Everyone needs a pair of Chanel sunglasses.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like Chanel sunnies but they aren't my favorite. Very rarely do their styles appeal to me but they can look nice on other people. 

I have sunnies from a variety of designers, I don't think I have a clear cut fav brand. I love Rayban wayfares though....I hated them at first but they grew on me. I also have a weakness for vintage sunnies, especially Cazal!


Its is muggy outside...I don't mind the heat but I hate humidity. I'm going to head to Target in a little while to grab some household stuff, then I'm going to Baby's R Us to pick up a gift for an acquaintance's baby shower.

Outfit 
Yigal Azroul brown dress belted at the waist 
PS black and wooden platform sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked bangles/index finger ring


----------



## methcat

i have been trying on chanel sunglasses forever and the other day was the first time I found a pair that i loved on me!

i have 3 pairs of prada ones and i always could go for more though. 

does anyone want to go to the harry potter theme park? I think it opened today

imagining being there makes me so anxious, it must be a zoo!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I WANT TO GO THERE SO BAD. But I'm waiting until the fall when the rush has died down a little.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

methcat said:


> i have been trying on chanel sunglasses forever and the other day was the first time I found a pair that i loved on me!
> 
> i have 3 pairs of prada ones and i always could go for more though.
> 
> does anyone want to go to the harry potter theme park? I think it opened today
> 
> imagining being there makes me so anxious, it must be a zoo!



I would go just to check it out. I _*would not*_ go on the first day it opened though! It is probably swamped with harry potter fanatics. no thankies.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm probably planning to go next fall break. Harry potter fans scare me. And this is coming from me. I love Harry potter.


----------



## coachâ¥

I think Harry Potter fans are more aggressive than Twilight fans.


----------



## basicandorganic

I'm going to go shopping (going to look at some sunglasses and balenciaga ) and then go volunteering.


white Free People camisole
coral Miu Miu Cardigan
Siwy denim cutoffs
Stella McCartney Belt
Alaia ballet flats - the colour matches my skin tone PERFECTLY.


edit: Uh oh. It might rain later today. S:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15692094 said:
			
		

> I think Harry Potter fans are more aggressive than Twilight fans.


 

I don't know about that... 
I, for one, Love Twilight and could never get through Harry Potter. Something about the books just didn't appeal to me, but I read the whole Twlight serries in a week. I honestly _tried_ to get into harry potter. It just didn't work. I feel like the agressiveness is more with twlight fans though (I am by no means a crazy-stalker-freak). But I know a good number of them. Plus I recently watched Oprah when she interviewed some of the Twlight charicters and fans. (GOD THEY ARE CRAZZZY).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Basic - Cute outfit! 

I really hate dressing in the summer, you can't have any fun with it, it's too dang HOT for half my wardrobe. It will be shorts and tank tops with flip flops, or dresses and sandals all summer for me.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^Cute outfit!
> 
> I really hate dressing in the summer, you can't have any fun with it, it's too dang HOT for half my wardrobe. It will be shorts and tank tops with flip flops, or dresses and sandals all summer for me.


 
SAME. Hahahahahaha I'm acctually wearing a bathing suit now. Not going to the pool, but its really cool  Plus I'm just hanging around my house, reading outside, going on TPF the usual. I'm so GLAD my friend cancled today. LOL I don't really think I could deal with more people. I've seen enough this week. I'm perfectly content hanging out by myself all day long.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;15692094 said:
			
		

> I think Harry Potter fans are more aggressive than Twilight fans.



HAHAHAHAHAHA. 

I think perhaps Harry Potter fans are more fanatic, in the sense that they know everything about Harry Potter, dress up in hats and glasses and scarves, know all the spells, but Twilight fans are freaking crazy. They run around screaming, they scream in the middle of the dang movie when Taylor takes his shirt off, they follow Taylor and Robert around with their TEAM *INSERT NAME HERE* underwear. I don't think Harry Potter fans are THAT aggressive.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> I think perhaps Harry Potter fans are more fanatic, in the sense that they know everything about Harry Potter, dress up in hats and glasses and scarves, know all the spells, but Twilight fans are freaking crazy. They run around screaming, *they scream in the middle of the dang movie when Taylor takes his shirt off,* they follow Taylor and Robert around with their TEAM *INSERT NAME HERE* underwear. I don't think Harry Potter fans are THAT aggressive.


 
 Ohhh.. That annoyed me, yes he has a nice body but COME ON...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Twilight fans actually drive me nuts. I LOVE Twilight don't get me wrong, but they are so annoying.


----------



## basicandorganic

Okay.. I changed. It's going to rain and I don't want to ruin anything! 

white Free People Cami
Black Juicy terry zip up
Dark wash J Brands
Burberry rainboots


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Twilight fans actually drive me nuts. I LOVE Twilight don't get me wrong, but they are so annoying.


 
ME. EFFING. TOO. 

That's why I'm moving to your house this summer... deal? 


*basic* That's a cute rain outfit! LOL Its been raining _wayy_ too much this summer (driving me crazy) its nice here though.


----------



## coachâ¥

Purse I think you should the Azur Speedy 35 instead of 30.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hahahahha, if I went with it, that's what I'm leaning too.... especially because I have a 30. Hum... I just don't know what I want. AHHH I'm so indecisive-- its crazy.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> Hahahahha, if I went with it, that's what I'm leaning too.... especially because I have a 30. Hum... I just don't know what I want. AHHH I'm so indecisive-- its crazy.



Did you ever get the Chanel you were looking at in NY?  What do you think about the Azur Neverfull, I find that to be a perfect summer bag.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15692769 said:
			
		

> Did you ever get the Chanel you were looking at in NY?


 
No... I still want it, but I feel like it wouldn't really fit into my lifestyle now. (Maybe when I graduate college). I don't even know. Hahahaha, Plus I haven't had a chance to go back to new york and try it on in person. I need to get on that. But then another part of me wants to buy vintage (because I absolutely hate babying my bags) and the quality back then was far superior. Oh, then another part of me just wants to save my money and buy a vintage black kelly with gold harware. So yeah, My mind is all over the place!!


----------



## oscarcat729

Got presents for my grandpa and dad for father's day today. And  after dressing like a slob for a week or so, I'm wearing the cutest (ok, not the CUTEST) outfit!

Urban Outfitters tank dress (This in black)
Banana Republic leather knotted belt (hard to describe)
Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges (I LOVE these shoes-- so cute and relatively comfy)
Orange beaded bracelet


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> No... I still want it, but I feel like it wouldn't really fit into my lifestyle now. (Maybe when I graduate college). I don't even know. Hahahaha, Plus I haven't had a chance to go back to new york and try it on in person. I need to get on that. But then another part of me wants to buy vintage (because I absolutely hate babying my bags) and the quality back then was far superior. Oh, then another part of me just wants to save my money and buy a vintage black kelly with gold harware. So yeah, My mind is all over the place!!



Depending on where you're looking I have seen black vintage Kellys go for between 3000-5000.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15692818 said:
			
		

> Depending on where you're looking I have seen black vintage Kellys go for between 3000-5000.


 
Yep. See, if this one was still availible.. http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/hermes/handbags/black_box_kelly_35cm I would want it. 

Oscar- Shoot. I completely forgot about Father's day... when is that?


----------



## oscarcat729

Umm... this sunday? Lol.


----------



## basicandorganic

PurseXaXholic said:


> No... I still want it, but I feel like it wouldn't really fit into my lifestyle now. (Maybe when I graduate college). I don't even know. Hahahaha, Plus I haven't had a chance to go back to new york and try it on in person. I need to get on that. But then another part of me wants to buy vintage (because I absolutely hate babying my bags) and the quality back then was far superior. Oh, then another part of me just wants to save my money and buy a vintage black kelly with gold harware. So yeah, My mind is all over the place!!




The Hermes is a way better decision, IMO. At this rate, Chanel prices will be very close to Hermes prices in the next couple of years. Chanel has gone on a price-increase-mania... Quality is going down and prices are going up. Chanel has horrid quality control now a days. 4000$ for a Jumbo isn't worth it when you can add a little bit more and buy a handmade Hermes bag.  But if you really want the Chanel, I would get it ASAP before the 20-30% price increase.

I personally have given up on Chanel, I get angry at my mom for still buying it - she's just perpetuating the cycle! They think they can continue raising prices, rival Hermes, but have absolute terrible quality? 

I understand Balenciaga has quality issues too, but the prices aren't nearly as crazy as a chanel bag. Craftmanship + chanel? No way. I personally will not buy Chanel bags until they fix this mess they are in.

 I'm a Hermès fan girl. I don't love the Birkin nearly as much as I love the Kelly.
I've also seen mint condition Kelly's going for 5000, and vintage ones go for under 2500! It all depends on condition, really!


----------



## MACsarah

Which size are you looking for in a kelly? 

My mom has been on a roll with hermes lately. If anyone needs me to check the inventory at the BH store, I'm down. They've been getting sick birkin stocks lately, plus, theres no waiting list at the store.


----------



## coachâ¥

My dream Kelly is a 35 or even 40! I love big bags!


----------



## basicandorganic

Yeah, my dream Kelly is a 40! In bougainvillea. Right now I really want to steal my mom's Kelly longue wallet. 

I saw a 50 being carried as a shoulder bag... very cute. I'd love a SO kelly in blue jean too.


----------



## MACsarah

The 30 is the perfect size for me. I don't know why, but with hermes, their bigger bags on petite ladies don't look quite right for me. Almost a little gaudy.


----------



## basicandorganic

I like 30 in a Birkin.. it's just right. I don't like bigger Birkins, too heavy. I love baby birkins too, in 25, but again, they would look weird on me. But I'm not the biggest fan of the birkin. I like them, but I'm not crazy about them, KWIM?

(Also, the Kelly 50 I saw was in print, carried by a man... such an awesome breifcase )

What's everyones favorite leather for a Kelly? I used to like the classic, box leather, 28cm black Kelly, but I'm feeling so adventurous lately.


----------



## oscarcat729

Ok I'm just gonna wait idly till this convo is over... 'cause I'm not a Hermes fan


----------



## coachâ¥

My mom's Hermes bags are still off limits for me to use. Other bags she isn't so protective of but Hermes she is. I saw a woman at Saks carrying an orange 40 Kelly and it was so cute!


----------



## MACsarah

oscarcat729 said:


> Ok I'm just gonna wait idly till this convo is over... 'cause I'm not a Hermes fan



hahahaha. Not gonna lie, I'm not hermes' biggest fan girl. I think its pretty over-hyped. Is their leather pretty? yes. are the bags structures nicely? sure. are they worth what people are doing to get them?  Imho, no. 

And I know not a lot of people agree with me on this, I don't think the Birkin is a perfect bag that you can wear everywhere. I think its way to casual for many occasions. Its just seems so odd to wear a tote to a wedding or something more formal. Maybe its just my own personal rant, but I hate it when people think because something is expensive, its okay to wear everywhere. Its like, no.


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> hahahaha. Not gonna lie, I'm not hermes' biggest fan girl. I think its pretty over-hyped. Is their leather pretty? yes. are the bags structures nicely? sure.* are they worth what people are doing to get them?  Imho, no. *
> 
> And I know not a lot of people agree with me on this, I don't think the Birkin is a perfect bag that you can wear everywhere. I think its way to casual for many occasions. Its just seems so odd to wear a tote to a wedding or something more formal. Maybe its just my own personal rant, but I hate it when people think because something is expensive, its okay to wear everywhere. Its like, no.



This is how I feel about Chanel.  Every Chanel item I've purchased, I just felt... bad! As if I was getting robbed out of my money. I don't even feel like that about LV. And I agree with you about the birkin like, a zillion percent! It looks like something you'd go shopping with!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My dream one is a size 35... I could deal with a 40, but I don't want one too big. http://fashionstarvedteen.blogspot.com/2010/06/complete-perfection.html what's Olivia's size? That seems good... maybe too small for me though? I don't know... 

I'm going to have to figure out what to get my dad for father's day.... Yeah.


----------



## basicandorganic

Me too... I'm looking at watches right now with my mum. He doesn't need another watch though...


----------



## oscarcat729

I think it's the pebbled leather that turns me off to Hermes... they use a lot of pebbly leather, right? I don't like that. And the bags are too structured. I like Balenciaga more... although I don't LOVE Bal either.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> My dream one is a size 35... I could deal with a 40, but I don't want one too big. http://fashionstarvedteen.blogspot.com/2010/06/complete-perfection.html what's Olivia's size? That seems good... maybe too small for me though? I don't know...
> 
> I'm going to have to figure out what to get my dad for father's day.... Yeah.



Pretty sure thats a 35.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Thank you


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Pretty sure thats a 35.



Really, I was thinking 30?


----------



## MACsarah

I was thinking the 30, but it looks to be the same size on Olivia as her other birkin, which people say is a 35.


----------



## basicandorganic

It's definitely a 35.


----------



## MACsarah

Hanging out with friends & bf tonight. Imma miss these hommies next fall 

wearing:
White bandeau bikini top & matching white string bikini bottom
Navy blue V-neck
Brown leather belt
beige Rolled up cargo short shorts
Light brown leather flip flops


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Getting ready to head out to dinner with my honey and then I'm going to see Toy Story 3 with some friends. 

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim black fedora 
Nation LTD black off the shoulder burnout tee
DK black leggings 
CL Engin spike 
Hoop earrings/2 stacked bangles/cocktail ring

I know I'm late but I just caught a glimpse of the shoes Brian Atwood designed for VB's Fall 2010 collection. I love them!! I wonder if they will be available for purchase?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Hanging out with friends & bf tonight. Imma miss these hommies next fall
> 
> wearing:
> White bandeau bikini top & matching white string bikini bottom
> Navy blue V-neck
> Brown leather belt
> beige Rolled up cargo short shorts
> Light brown leather flip flops



Bf as in boyfriend?


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> which ones? I would get them if they fit your face. Its not about the brand with sunglasses. *Most people with chanel sunglasses have ones that don't fit their face.* makes me cringe.
> 
> I really like Balenciaga sunglasses. Have you tried those?


 
True! But the worst is when someone is wearing chanel sunglasses, acting like hot shots, and you know they are fake.  Can't stand people like that.


----------



## pink.couture

coach&#9829;;15695404 said:
			
		

> Bf as in boyfriend?


 
Maybe bestfriend...

Just got done at Toy Story 3.. I seriously got roped in to that one. I wanted to go to A-Team (bradley cooper/jessica biel).. and I got stuck with toy story. I didn't like the movie. There was an escape part where this barbie had to get out of a cage. & there was a HUGE opening on the side. I was like wtheck?!? She never got out until someone "saved her".


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15695404 said:
			
		

> Bf as in boyfriend?


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


>



Ahh, MACCIE got herself a boy!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cleaning my bedroom is going to take FOREVER. I have so many clothes...with no where to go. I don't know if I'll ever wear half of them...I have so many books. So many boxes. So much random ass crap. I'm feeling a tad overwhelmed. Probably because I'm exhausted. I think I should probably go to bed, and pick this up refreshed in the morning...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Yeah.. you were up _rather _ late.


----------



## pink.couture

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Cleaning my bedroom is going to take FOREVER. I have so many clothes...with no where to go. I don't know if I'll ever wear half of them...I have so many books. So many boxes. So much random ass crap. I'm feeling a tad overwhelmed. Probably because I'm exhausted. I think I should probably go to bed, and pick this up refreshed in the morning...


 
Oh geez. I was in the exact same boat as you, two months ago. My mom ordered one of those huge dumpsters and made me throw almost everything in my room away. Just ask yourself this question "Do I really want this cluttering my room?" Think home magazine. LOL that's what did it for me.


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;15695674 said:
			
		

> Ahh, MACCIE got herself a boy!



Thanks coach, thanks.

My father is treating my brother and I to a shopping spree today so this might be fun


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ooh, what stores do you plan on hitting up? 

I'm excited right now....my dad is coming home today for Father's day.


Toy Story 3 was so cute, I really liked the movie.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Toy Story 3 was so cute, I really liked the movie.



I really want to see it!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I didn't like any of the other toy stories... so I doubt I'll see this one.
I'm currently laying outside. It's so hot but there's a slight breeze.... It's perfect.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Thanks coach, thanks.
> 
> My father is treating my brother and I to a shopping spree today so this might be fun



I wasn't hating! I'm happy for you! 

What stores are you going to?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Ugh, I wish there was a slight breeze blowing, lol. My city has issued an "Excessive Heat Warning". I think I might take a dip in the pool, I just have to find the desire to leave my air conditioned house. Its about 88 outside but its about 66 in my house...I'm very comfortable right now.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, ouuuu 
What stores are you going? Tell us your haul after 

At least you guys can relax! I still have a physics exam waiting for me monday. I'm thinking of wearing my bikini underneath my clothes during the exam and heading straight to the beach after. Hopefully there will be good weather!
Currently studying in a Adidas x SM camo graphic tshirt dress


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm thinking of going to Forever21 today... still deciding. I went to this supercreepy superhippie shop this morning to try to find a Grateful Dead shirt for my dad... but it was wayyy to incense-burning, pot-paraphernalia-selling, tie-dye for my taste. I need to clean my sartorial palate with F21, lol!


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> *I didn't like any of the other toy stories... so I doubt I'll see this one.*
> I'm currently laying outside. It's so hot but there's a slight breeze.... It's perfect.



I seen it. I liked them when I was little (toy story 1,2) but I wasn't feeling 3 yesterday. I've never been a fan of animated. The only ones I could bare to watch were like the classic disney-- cinderella, sleeping beauty, little mermaid, etc.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My friends have talked me into Six Flags today....thank goodness for Flash Passes otherwise my behind would be staying home. Its Saturday and its hot out...Six Flags is packed to the brim right now. 

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim camel panama fedora 
ALC blue racerback tee
7FAM denim shorts
Open toe gladiator boots
Stud earrings/Fiona Paxton/leather cuff


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My friends have talked me into Six Flags today....thank goodness for Flash Passes otherwise my behind would be staying home. Its Saturday and its hot out...Six Flags is packed to the brim right now.
> 
> Outfit
> Eugenia Kim camel panama fedora
> ALC blue racerback tee
> 7FAM denim shorts
> Open toe gladiator boots
> Stud earrings/Fiona Paxton/leather cuff



*LadyLouboutin- *Cute outfit. How daring are you with the roller coasters? There is only one that I refuse to go on at my six flags... it's scary, like an inward drop :S.

I hate hate packing.. I refuse to have my jewelry ruined so I'm taking tissue paper & wrapping everything individually in their own boxes.


----------



## basicandorganic

I'm obsessed with Hermes CDCs right now. They look so chic stacked... I really, REALLY want a couple croc ones, so I'm going to lay low on bag purchases/other purchases and buy these, so my parents don't go absolutely insane!


----------



## pinkpol15h

My parents decided to take me shopping!

Outfit:
CE doublbreasted  denim vest
Black thin CM tank
Black CM shorts with brass buttons
Tco pendant
Coach slingpack
Purple DJP elastic gladiator kitten heels


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I have work tonight

black t-shirt from gap
grey denim tr skirt
pink/black flats 
betsey necklace
pink nail polish


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^where do you work? 
I was shopping today and this girl from my school came into the store and gave them her application. --> They threw it away. HAHAHA I felt bad, but she wasn't dressed to turn in her application. And she gave me a mean look. So, sucks for her.


----------



## basicandorganic

cute outfits, girls!


----------



## tatianadotcom

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Getting ready to head out to dinner with my honey and then I'm going to see Toy Story 3 with some friends.
> 
> Outfit
> Eugenia Kim black fedora
> Nation LTD black off the shoulder burnout tee
> DK black leggings
> CL Engin spike
> Hoop earrings/2 stacked bangles/cocktail ring
> 
> I know I'm late but I just caught a glimpse of the shoes Brian Atwood designed for VB's Fall 2010 collection. I love them!! I wonder if they will be available for purchase?




This sounds so cute!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Basic, were you the one who wanted dior snowboots? I saw a lot at hour last call. They are black with red "Dior" on it, under 200.


----------



## basicandorganic

pinkpol15h said:


> Basic, were you the one who wanted dior snowboots? I saw a lot at hour last call. They are black with red "Dior" on it, under 200.



nope! not me...  i saw those during the sale week... a 20% off on top of everything in the store... not a fan... they are quite clunky!  they have TONS! i remember they also had white/black snowboots.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^where do you work?
> I was shopping today and this girl from my school came into the store and gave them her application. --> They threw it away. HAHAHA I felt bad, but she wasn't dressed to turn in her application. And she gave me a mean look. So, sucks for her.



Lol, Karma is a *****!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Basic, the black/white ones sound much better than the black/red ones. I'm not a fan either. My winter sports savings go to Gucci goggles- so cute!


----------



## kmd1_123

My goodness, I've been studying for exams and doing culminating project like mad! Looks like I've missed enough conversation. 

I have 3 exams over the next week (all math courses...yay :|), then summer vacay!

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Good... you're still in school? That sucks  LOL I've been out for a little over a week. Already in summer mode.
It seems like all I do is paint my nails now adays though... now I'm painting them red.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thank you for the compliments ladies  

Pink.couture- I LOVE roller coasters. The bigger and faster, the better. There is a ride at my Six Flags called "The Boss" Its my favorite....love the 150ft drop. 

Basic- I love Hermes CDC's too. What colors are you wanting? 

Pearl- Cute outfit. Where do you work?

Six Flags ended up being fun even though it rained a little bit. I'm about to hop in the shower and get dressed for a late dinner at Dave and Busters. 

Outfit
Eugenia Kim black fedora- really into hats ATM
Soft Joie grey racerback tank dress
GZ open toe booties
Hoop Earrings/chunky silver bracelet/oversized cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Kmd whens your last exam? I heard a lot of seniors ditch their exams (as long asd their marks done drop 15%) cus they already got in uni.

I bought a rachel pally dress and some bras from la senza and wolford today! Nowww back to studying...


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you for the compliments ladies
> 
> Pink.couture- I LOVE roller coasters. The bigger and faster, the better. There is a ride at my Six Flags called "The Boss" Its my favorite....love the 150ft drop.
> 
> Basic- I love Hermes CDC's too. What colors are you wanting?
> 
> Pearl- Cute outfit. Where do you work?
> 
> Six Flags ended up being fun even though it rained a little bit. I'm about to hop in the shower and get dressed for a late dinner at Dave and Busters.
> 
> Outfit
> Eugenia Kim black fedora- really into hats ATM
> Soft Joie grey racerback tank dress
> GZ open toe booties
> Hoop Earrings/chunky silver bracelet/oversized cocktail ring


 
I like fast rollercoasters. Maybe the reason why I don't like that specific one is because my dad tried to force me when I was 5, lol. 

Dave and Busters is so much fun......... adult chuck e cheese...... when you go do you play games or is it strictly for dining?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I love Dave & Busters! I haven't been there in so long! *Plans next trip* haha

My room is actually coming along better than I expected...It's still going to take me forever though.


----------



## oscarcat729

I got a Longchamp Le Pliage bag for graduation today! Yay! It's a lot bigger than I thought. Only problem: it's navy blue, which I wanted, but everyone else has it. I need to put a ribbon or something on the handle to distinguish mine!

I don't think I've ever been to Dave & Buster's. Do they have them in New England?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ In some parts of New England, yes.


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> I got a Longchamp Le Pliage bag for graduation today! Yay! It's a lot bigger than I thought. Only problem: it's navy blue, which I wanted, but everyone else has it. I need to put a ribbon or something on the handle to distinguish mine!
> 
> *I don't think I've ever been to Dave & Buster's. Do they have them in New England?*


 

http://www.daveandbusters.com/locations/default.aspx

Why not a juicy couture charm or keychain? Also, a coach hair tie?


----------



## basicandorganic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you for the compliments ladies
> 
> Pink.couture- I LOVE roller coasters. The bigger and faster, the better. There is a ride at my Six Flags called "The Boss" Its my favorite....love the 150ft drop.
> 
> Basic- I love Hermes CDC's too. What colors are you wanting?
> 
> Pearl- Cute outfit. Where do you work?
> 
> Six Flags ended up being fun even though it rained a little bit. I'm about to hop in the shower and get dressed for a late dinner at Dave and Busters.
> 
> Outfit
> Eugenia Kim black fedora- really into hats ATM
> Soft Joie grey racerback tank dress
> GZ open toe booties
> Hoop Earrings/chunky silver bracelet/oversized cocktail ring



my holy grains are in my signature but right now i really want just a plain etaupe with silver hardware, and maybe ombre lizard



pinkpol15h said:


> Basic, the black/white ones sound much better  than the black/red ones. I'm not a fan either. My winter sports savings  go to Gucci goggles- so cute!



OH! Gucci goggles are adorable


----------



## oscarcat729

pink.couture said:


> Why not a juicy couture charm or keychain? Also, a coach hair tie?



Good ideas! I wanted the one with the Eiffel Tower pattern on it so it would stand out, but I forgot to tell my parents... whoops


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> Good ideas! I wanted the one with the Eiffel Tower pattern on it so it would stand out, but I forgot to tell my parents... whoops


 
A couple months ago I had a hard time finding the eiffel pattern.. I suppose a lot of people jumped on it, I think it's LE.

Something like this, they are actually really reasonably priced ("ponytail holder"):

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1Id=68&t2Id=5000000000000108055&tier=2&LOC=LN 

Lol I have some of those but I've never used them for my hair--just bags.


----------



## oscarcat729

Love your new avatar, pink! Nicole Richie rocks now that she's sane


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Are Paris and Nicole still friends?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.Couture- Yes, I play the games when I go to D&B. My first stop is Skee ball....very rarely are people able to beat me and I win I ton of tickets from it. 

Basic- Ooh, the ombre lizard CDC is delicious!! 

I'm about to shut my computer down, light some candles and take my butt to sleep. Gotta be up a little early tomorrow.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> T
> Pearl- Cute outfit. Where do you work?





PurseXaXholic said:


> ^where do you work?
> .



I work at a concert hall, Im an intern. Its so fun I get to see free concerts while "learning the club and concert buisness".


----------



## kmd1_123

*pinkpol15h*: Not at my school, for some reason we have this policy that if you don't show up to the exam you fail the course. So if you had a 90% and you got a zero on the exam, you still pass the course with 63%. 
You reminded me i need to go bra shopping, but its so hard fining ones I like aka none with wires..i'm picky

*Pearl:* Thats so cool! Which bands have played at your concert hall?
*
LadyLouboutin08: *Those shoes in your avatar are  out of this world!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

kmd1_123 said:


> *pinkpol15h*: Not at my school, for some reason we have this policy that if you don't show up to the exam you fail the course. So if you had a 90% and you got a zero on the exam, you still pass the course with 63%.
> You reminded me i need to go bra shopping, but its so hard fining ones I like aka none with wires..i'm picky
> 
> *Pearl:* Thats so cool! Which bands have played at your concert hall?
> *
> LadyLouboutin08: *Those shoes in your avatar are  out of this world!


*3OH!3, Ingrid Michaelson, Sublime with Rome, New Found Glory. Its a little club that only holds less than 200. So you can really get close to the band. 
*


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> Love your new avatar, pink! Nicole Richie rocks now that she's sane



*oscarcat-- *Thanks! Yeah, her style is a lot like mine and I like the fact she's doing something in hollywood and is taking control of her life. 

*cute_classy-- *I have no idea for sure. I just googled it and it says "they still talk but aren't as close"... which probably makes sense. 

*ladylouboutin-- *What do you get with your tickets? Or do you just save them?

*pearlisthegurl*-- That's awesome, I love 3oh!3.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ll, you light candles when you sleep? I'm too paranoid the room with catch on fire when I'm not looking LOL

I'm going to church and then to starbucks to study:
White CM bf cardi
Navy RP jersey bow dress with draping
Black CLaundry leather and cloth sandals
Small Tco notes pendant
RB 54's


----------



## basicandorganic

hey, purse... what's your definition of a good deal?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Notice the change in my signature....??? 
Hahahaha Depends on what it is


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to pick up my dad's father's day present with my mom and now were heading out for an early dinner at a steakhouse.
Outfit:
dark washed skinny jeans cuffed
White v-neck
Black BF blazer cuffed
black braided gladitors
Speedy 35/Tiffany earrings/coach ring/Chanel sunglasses


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

We were going to go to our country club for dinner for Father's Day, and I had the cutest outfit planned, but then my brother decided he was going to cook (and his cooking is actually better than the club, but now I don't get to wear my cute outfit! Oh well, next time). I'm just in Nike shorts and a Cornell t-shirt (I hate Cornell, I don't know why I still wear this shirt.)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Does anybody here have wonder hangers? I'm interested in getting them for my closet. I kind of do what they do with normal hangers now. I hang them on top of each other, but it gets kind of messy. I think the wonder hangers would make things much more organized. Does anybody have them/do you like them?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pearl- Your job sounds cool, what exactly is you job description?

Pink.couture- I normally cash in my tickets for a big stuffed animal. I don't really see a point in holding on to them. 

Pinkpol- I put the candles on tables away from everthing else. They are big sturdy candles so the chances of them falling over and starting a fire are slim. 

I'm at my parents house spending the day with my dad....its might as well be a family get together because everyone is here. I've been jumping in and out the pool, its a pretty day. 

Outfit 
White V neck linen caftan
Turquoise Vix bikini
PS turquoise flat sandals 
Gold Hoop Earrings/gold bracelet


----------



## MACsarah

Golfing with my father right now. I SUCK AT THIS SPORT NOW. Incase ya'll cared.

I got a few good stuff yesterday but nothing major. I really wanted a pair of flats on CL, but they didn't have them in my size. POO. C_C: I'm a big fan of wooden hangers. The only con of them is that they are chunkier and take up more room then plastic ones. but they look so much better!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't care what they look like. Nobody sees them but me and my mother. Most of my hangers are those metal ones they give you at the cleaners, and it seems as if we never have enough. Whenever my mother is doing the laundry, she is always looking for those stupid hangers, they are like gold in my house. I have some plastic ones from Target too, but I think the metal ones are actually nicer. The clothes slip off the plastic ones.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- I prefer wooden hangers too. Not only do they look nicer but I read somewhere that wire hangers aren't good for your clothes.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I don't care what they look like. Nobody sees them but me and my mother. Most of my hangers are those metal ones they give you at the cleaners, and it seems as if we never have enough. Whenever my mother is doing the laundry, she is always looking for those stupid hangers, they are like gold in my house. I have some plastic ones from Target too, but I think the metal ones are actually nicer. The clothes slip off the plastic ones.



I have a few nice silk stuffed ones, a few wooden ones but the majority are the metal hangers and the plastic ones. I like the metals because you can mold them so that the clothing never slips off!

I just saw toystory 3! It was so cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Yes, that's why I like mine too! I have a few of the silk stuffed ones too, and a few wooden, but I don't like them as much.


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> I have a few nice silk stuffed ones, a few wooden ones but the majority are the metal hangers and the plastic ones. I like the metals because you can mold them so that the clothing never slips off!
> 
> I just saw toystory 3! It was so cute!



The metal wire ones always snag my clothes!!! Lol........ I like the clear plastic ones you get from the store.

Watching the september issue, it's about fashion.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I watched the spetember issue last week! The senior editor was so pretty when she was a model! She also had a beautiful eye when it came to taking pictures! i have so much respect for her!


----------



## kmd1_123

I like the look of the wooden hangers too but i know I'll have to buy the metal or platic ones when heading to res next year. Apparently the closets are tiny!

MAC: Ahaha, don't worry, I completely suck at golf too. Never got a single ball in the hole!


----------



## MACsarah

I saw the september issue when it was released. Not a big fan of American magazines, tbqh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> I saw the september issue when it was released. Not a big fan of American magazines, tbqh.



Neither am I......IMO American Vogue is the biggest waste of paper. I prefer Elle and Bazzar. It seems like the International mags have better editorials and more drool worthy items. 


Are any of you planning on buying fireworks this year? I haven't done it in a while but I remember having fun with them when I was younger. My SO wants to buy tons and set them off but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## pink.couture

The September Issue... is ehh.. I'm watching it on my computer right now but idk. It's just not exciting, very boring actually. However, I can agree with pearl the senior editor was the best.

I like Nylon, Teen Vogue, Glamour, and Elle. I also like life & style for a celeb magazine. What international fashion magazines do you recommend?


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Are any of you planning on buying fireworks this year? I haven't done it in a while but I remember having fun with them when I was younger. My SO wants to buy tons and set them off but I'm still on the fence.



I have tons to use up from last year and the year before. Maybe if they don't work I'd buy some. I think going to firework shows are better, imo.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I like Elle UK and ofc all the Euro Vogues. I'm a big fan of V, W and L'Officiel. I've been collecting a lot of Vogue China and Canadian magazines as well- Vogue CN comes with a lot of extra stuff (jewellery booklets and designer profiles) and the Canadian ones keep me updated on what's up in Toronto.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Most fireworks are illegal here, we can only do like sparklers and things like that, but when we go to our lakehouse we set off a TON of fireworks. My brother loves them.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I dont do fireworks but I watch them at other people's house


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkpol- I love Elle UK and W mag. I can never find Vogue China in stores, is there a way I can subcribe?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I found Vogue China at a grocery store called No Frills! The area is quite populated by asians so I think that's the reason the magazine is there lol.. I stock up on them when I visit China as well.


----------



## pink.couture

Just got back from the A-Team........... great movie!!

There were some dumb, perverted guys at the showing. I'm going to leave it at that. I don't know what to say, lol.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

I have work today! blah but i start late which is Grreat! haha.

Im finally apart of the Bal club! S/S 06 Rouille Courier Reg HW. 

Ive been itching for miley's pom pom  so badly. :/


----------



## tatianadotcom

^Lucky girl!


----------



## basicandorganic

Me too, Juicy! I'm itching for ANY pompon. I think my local HR had some pompons left last time I was there (forever ago) but Canadian Bal prices are sick.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

xojuicy-- YAY!! congrads on your bag  

I've spent today, Like most of my days, laying in my back yard. 
I'm going to the gym later tonight. I really should do something more productive with my time.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I say toystory 3 I thought it was ADORABLE 

*xojuicy*! congrats! post pics  I am not yet a part of the club and am super jealous


----------



## MACsarah

So, what do you girls think of eminem's new songs? I'm obsessed with "I like the way you lie".


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOVE it. I think that song pretty much secures him a number 1 hit and possibly a grammy. I haven't really messed with Eminem since "Cleaning out my closet" but the new album is nice. Its on Itunes now, I'm thinking about buying it. 

In the words of my bff "Its hot as papa's porridge outside" LOL. Its officially the first day of summer and this weather is making sure everyone knows it. Its 100 degrees out already, I feel sorry for these people driving around with no AC. 

I'm getting ready to go back out into the heat, I need a mani/pedi and my eyebrows need to be waxed. 

Outfit 
Sofy Joie crewneck heather grey striped tee 
Distressed khaki bf shorts 
Brian Atwood sand colored suede slingback sandals
Gold hoops/leather cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

send some heat over here. I've been sitting out by the pool all day waiting for the sun to come out to get in the water. oh well, I've been getting a tan. 

Glad you like the songs. I used to hate Eminem when his music was..different.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> send some heat over here. I've been sitting out by the pool all day waiting for the sun to come out to get in the water. oh well, I've been getting a tan.
> 
> Glad you like the songs. I used to hate Eminem when his music was..different.


 
Aren't you both in southern california? That's hot!

You guys would die. For some bizarre reason the a/c quit working at my house........ HOT. It's getting fixed tomorrow.


----------



## MACsarah

i'm in socal, and it was not hot today! It needs to become hotter. But I would die without A/c. My house has A/c on 24/7, and when its not on,..well..that has never happened. Our house is pretty large and most of the huge windows/glass facing the direct sun light is on the west part, so its aight. but no a/c for a few days? naw, i'd die.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girliesss. I've been spending the entire day with my girls and now I'm preparing to sleep over, outfit:

Grey acid wash long sleeve
Black theory trouser shorts
Brown fringe minne flats


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.couture- I'm in the midwest and it is sooo humid here. I don't mind heat but I hate the humidity. Your A/C going out sucks!! With the weather we're having I don't know what I would do if mine went out. I keep mine on 68 its perfect....can't imagine it being 90+ degrees in my home. 

Mac- Californians are Cra-zy. I'd kill for the "june gloom" weather you guys are having. 75 degree weather=gloomy????

I'm enjoying a lazy night inside. I ate leftovers for dinner and I'm trying to find a good movie to watch.


----------



## MACsarah

75 is warm, but its not warm enough to go into the pool or the beach water. which makes it gloomy. A very very, very gloomy day.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

PurseXaXholic said:


> xojuicy-- YAY!! congrads on your bag
> 
> I've spent today, Like most of my days, laying in my back yard.
> I'm going to the gym later tonight. I really should do something more productive with my time.




pearlisthegurl,basicandorganic,tatianadotcom thanks!


Purse i hear you on that one! im heading to the gym in a hour. MUST WORK OUT.


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Pink.couture- I'm in the midwest and it is sooo humid here. I don't mind heat but I hate the humidity. Your A/C going out sucks!! With the weather we're having I don't know what I would do if mine went out. I keep mine on 68 its perfect....can't imagine it being 90+ degrees in my home.
> 
> Mac- Californians are Cra-zy. I'd kill for the "june gloom" weather you guys are having. 75 degree weather=gloomy????
> 
> I'm enjoying a lazy night inside. I ate leftovers for dinner and I'm trying to find a good movie to watch.



For some weird reason I thought you were in California.. lol! Well, I live in Midwest too. Humidity is terrible! Personally, I don't like the Midwest... it's just not for me. I'm moving to Denver in a month and the heat is really dry.

Just the area where I live everyone is anol, uptight, judgemental, racist, jealous, stuck up and they have like nothing to be stuck up about. The teenager girls are horrible. I think in the western part of the US, people are more laid back and not everyone is so judemental. *LL, *your part of the midwest might be different though.

*Macsarah* Lucky!! I want to go to socal for college...


----------



## kmd1_123

*pink.couture*: I'm sure not all parts of Denver are like that, your bound to find a couple of down to earth people there!

*Mac*: It's ridiculous how cold it is this summer, during may and june in TO I'd be wearing shorts and sweating buckets every day in class. This year I've wore shorts like 6 times and jeans all the other. Stupid global warming.


----------



## basicandorganic

I don't think it's cold in TO. It rains a lot... but not as much as Vancouver... but it is SO humid. It's either really hot & humid, or pouring outside.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It is too hot for my liking in Pennsylvania. If I am at the pool it is acceptable, but to do anything else in this heat is just too much for me. I've never been much of a heat person. I could never live in the south! I would die with all that sunshine!


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: what college are we talking? just a odd question, but didn't you want to become a politician/lawyer? why would you want to go to one of the socal colleges? My father's firm is in LA, and only a small group of people went to on of the UC schools. And other firms in other states might dismiss the UC school..


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to visit a friend who had knee surgery yesterday.
outfit:
white floral flowy racerback
dark washed skinnys rolled up
brown gladiators
Sahara Work/Chloe sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany necklace/diamond earrings


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Juicy- Aww honeybun I missed your post :/ Congrats on the B-bag!!! 

Pink.couture- Oh I hate the midwest too. Both of my parents were born and raised in the south so how the hell we ended up here is beyond me. My father says he likes the Midwest because its quiet in comparison to other cities...he doesn't mind being here because he's never home. I wouldn't mind living here if I was out of town the majority of the time either. 

I don't know if my state is much different than yours. Many people here are conservative, judgemental, etc but I don't care. I get some stares because of the way I dress but I ignore it. I think its the company I keep; I have friends who have the same mentality I do and that helps. 

Coach- Cute outfit  
_______________________________

Ugh, this heat is not making me very happy. I wish I could sit in the house all day but I have a few errands to run. 

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim black fedora 
LNA black pocket tank
Siwy Camilla shorts 
GZ lace up black ankle boots- Yes, I know. I'm ape sh*t crazy to wear boots in 90+ degree weather. 
Hoop Earrings/Dannijo Elephant pendant necklace/leather cuff


----------



## pink.couture

kmd1_123 said:


> *pink.couture*: I'm sure not all parts of Denver are like that, your bound to find a couple of down to earth people there!
> 
> *Mac*: It's ridiculous how cold it is this summer, during may and june in TO I'd be wearing shorts and sweating buckets every day in class. This year I've wore shorts like 6 times and jeans all the other. Stupid global warming.


 
Lol... yeah I visited Denver and most everyone is nice (that's where I'm actually moving). Partly why I'm moving, aside from education! I was speaking of where I currently live (between milwaukee/chicago). Is denver considered midwest? I get so confused... maybe I should have said central. But no, I love Denver.

Of course there will be rude people everywhere but nothing beats where I live now.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> pink.couture: what college are we talking? just a odd question, but didn't you want to become a politician/lawyer? why would you want to go to one of the socal colleges? My father's firm is in LA, and only a small group of people went to on of the UC schools. And other firms in other states might dismiss the UC school..


 
Yes, that's what I want to go for. Probably ucla, however I was just thinking for my first four years and then go to a really great law school. I was even thinking of spending 2 years at a uc school and then transfering somewhere else for the remaining two years (just to get an idea of where I want to live after my education). What school would you reccommend?


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture said:


> Yes, that's what I want to go for. Probably ucla, however I was just thinking for my first four years and then go to a really great law school. I was even thinking of spending 2 years at a uc school and then transfering somewhere else for the remaining two years (just to get an idea of where I want to live after my education). What school would you reccommend?



What are you thinking for your major?

UCLA, UC santa barbra, and UC Irvine are very popular. I'm not to familiar with the UC schools, except for USC and UCLA rivalry. haha. UC berkley is a great school, too. but its north.


The 2 years then transferring is a good idea! good luck


----------



## pinkpol15h

How is everyones summer going?

I came back from a friends house to get ready for today. I'm gonna go to the mall for a bit then relax at a tea shop 168 (do they have those in US?)
Its raining AGAIN -.-
Grey clouds print hoodie
Black shorts
Black tights
Black flats
Brown/purple suede tiedye hobo


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> What are you thinking for your major?
> 
> UCLA, UC santa barbra, and UC Irvine are very popular. I'm not to familiar with the UC schools, except for USC and UCLA rivalry. haha. UC berkley is a great school, too. but its north.
> 
> 
> The 2 years then transferring is a good idea! good luck



Thanks. It's been something on the back of my mind. Like, going to a uc college and then after 2 years transferring to maybe a college in nyc. Then whatever good law school. Hmmm, well I want to become a business attorney and haven't really figured out what I'm going to major in. That's the hard part. Maybe philosophy or politics for the debating.

*Pinkpol* So far, good. Hot though.

*LL* Having people who have things in common with you helps. Otherwise, it's just boring. Do you think eventually in your life you're going to move?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.couture- Yes! I would love to move to the west coast (prefferably LA) for Grad school. My mother told me that if I leave my parents will probably leave too since my mother wants to move back to the South where a lot of her family is.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: lmfao. Have fun with the shopping here when you try to study!

pink.couture: Like I said, good luck! Remember, don't think of the UC schools as a "easy in". I know some people who actually got rejected from UCLA and UCSB.


----------



## alyssa18

pink.couture said:


> Yes, that's what I want to go for. Probably ucla, however I was just thinking for my first four years and then go to a really great law school. I was even thinking of spending 2 years at a uc school and then transfering somewhere else for the remaining two years (just to get an idea of where I want to live after my education). What school would you reccommend?


 I also want to be a lawyer/politician. I talked to my guidance counselor and he reccomends going to undergrad neat Washington DC. I am thinking about William and Mary because many students from there continue on to law school and they have a history with politicans ect. They also have a great theater dept whixh is good because I want to minor in musical theater.


----------



## MACsarah

Ahh. I admire all you guys. I don't hate myself enough to become a lawyer. Not enough money in the world to convince me to become one. Trust, my father has promised me tons of security if I do go into the field. Not happening. Its not appealing to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Law school is my fallback option. If you don't make it in whatever profession you want to pursue, you can always go to law school


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Ahh. I admire all you guys. I don't hate myself enough to become a lawyer. Not enough money in the world to convince me to become one. Trust, my father has promised me tons of security if I do go into the field. Not happening. Its not appealing to me.



I used to want to be one but that desire has long passed.....I just don't think its for me. My father wants me to follow him, my aunt and uncle into finance but it ain't happenin'


----------



## pink.couture

alyssa18 said:


> I also want to be a lawyer/politician. I talked to my guidance counselor and he reccomends going to undergrad neat Washington DC. I am thinking about William and Mary because many students from there continue on to law school and they have a history with politicans ect. They also have a great theater dept whixh is good because I want to minor in musical theater.



*Macsarah--* Yes!! I've heard that too. It is hard, but they say if you do a lot of extracurricular activities and volunteering, you have a higher chance. No college is 100%.. that's why you always need to have multiple colleges in mind. If you try your hardest, join clubs, voulenteer, and get involved you will make it in to some college (as long as you have a realistic list with multple colleges). Sometimes it's just that they don't have enough space for another student. Thanks again...

*Alyssa--* I didn't even think of Washington DC... I'll have to check in to that. Thanks. 

*LL--* What was it that you wanted to become?


----------



## pink.couture

Tonight was the first time in like a month of me exercising/jogging. Sad, I know! But tomorrow morning I'm going to get up again and go at it. It was actually a lot of fun, I liked it. I just can't wait till I live by a lululemon!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.Couture- A lawyer, when I was younger I always thought I wanted to be one....
Good that you got up and got a little excersise. I hear a lot of good things about lululemon but I don't own anything from them, why are they so great?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I used to want to be a lawyer too... But that has passed.. 

Mac- Hahahahahhaa, My parents have also offered a job/security in their feild. If I choose to follow. (They both are in the same industry) Yeah... NO. Ever since I was little them and their employees have told me not to do it. And, well, It seems rather boring. But I guess if I had to.... I could.


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Pink.Couture- A lawyer, when I was younger I always thought I wanted to be one....
> Good that you got up and got a little excersise. I hear a lot of good things about lululemon but I don't own anything from them, why are they so great?



I think I'm going to do it everyday.. maybe twice a day.

I think with lululemon it's mostly quality. I know they have an online store where you can buy but I'd rather try everything on. They also offer classes.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: remember how I swore up and down how I thought sweatpants where the most ugliest thing I'd ever seen? uh..guess what I bought today? lmfao. I think everyone has wanted or thought of becoming a lawyer once in their life. I've never met a lawyer who doesn't want their offspring to follow their foot steps. Oh lawyers and their...personalities. 


CuTe_ClAsSy: lmfao. I like the way you think.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pink.couture- I love clearing my head and running, I find it such a problem though when its hot. I should really wake up tomorrow morning and run... shouldn't I? LOL 

I like luluemon, I have a sport bra, and I've worn some of my friend's yoga pants and stuff, so comfortable. And the quality is excellent. My trainer swears by their stuff.


----------



## basicandorganic

yeah, lululemon is great! great fitting, subtle (mostly), great cuts and styles, overall great workout wear - but i hate it when people wear lululemon outside of the gym/workout zone (which is what i see a lot of in canada) - sweats belong in the gym or at home.... not at the mall or at lunch.


----------



## MACsarah

Do you girls run outside or inside? if outside, what time? I can't handle running after 6 AM.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I run outside. Treadmills annoy me. I always feel like I'm making so much noise on them. LOL I run so weird too. Plus my neighborhood is good for running. Flat, nice, etc. umm I can&#8217;t stand running at anytime. I do my best in the morning. Between 8-10. After that you can&#8217;t count on me getting up.


----------



## MACsarah

Your signature is killing me! that is such a controversial quote! Just to make sure, you're not friends with Ana, right?

ahh. We have to do "tests" on treadmills for T&F, and I'm used to running outside, and my heels always make such pounding noise. Be careful about running weird, your running form might make it more easy for you to get an injured knee and sore calfs.  8-10?! I can't run at that time. way to late, and way to many people up at that time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mac - My mom is a lawyer and she doesn't want me to be one haha.


----------



## kmd1_123

Why doesn't your mom want you to be a lawyer too?


----------



## pink.couture

Running during the day tires me out because of the heat. However, running in the morning (like 6-7ish) or at night is nice. Also, if it's sprinkling rain out.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I am not a runner. I dont mind the actual excersize I just get so bored running! Im much more for a game-player. I mostly play tennis I run alot that way.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

kmd1_123 said:


> Why doesn't your mom want you to be a lawyer too?


 
I feel like no parents want their kids to be what they were... LOL. 



I didn't run. I slept in till 10, and it was too hot. Oh well, maybe tonight? 

Mac- Well, I like that quote


----------



## oscarcat729

Just got back from NYC! No exciting purchases, although I did go to Nordstrom's Rack (good selection, still mostly too pricey) and Filene's Basement (just... no). But lots of good food and fun people watching!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Did you go to Century 21? i swear, after 2 minutes in there I have a headache. LOL


----------



## pink.couture

Went for another jog/run/bike ride... for two hours. It's so much fun. Lol now I'm going to help my mom load boxes in the trailer because I'm leaving for denver on the 29th of this month... I'm coming back though. She refuses to hire a moving company so she bought a huge trailer. Works either way.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just ran. And I'm hot-- I swear, no one should let me near scissors when I'm hot. I end up distorying whatever tee shirt I'm wearing "I don't need sleeves, I don't need a collar, opps I just distoryed a shirt"


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Its SO hot out by me. Its crazy!

Wearing
topshop lace dress
nina gold wedges


----------



## pink.couture

pearlisthegurl said:


> Its SO hot out by me. Its crazy!
> 
> Wearing
> topshop lace dress
> nina gold wedges


 
Did you actually go to nyc for topshop or order online? I haven't been to the store yet but I love topshop!

*Purse- *LOL!!!!


----------



## oscarcat729

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Did you go to Century 21? i swear, after 2 minutes in there I have a headache. LOL



No, but it's supposed to be great, right?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

oscarcat729 said:


> No, but it's supposed to be great, right?



I guess, but good lord. It's crazy... Always go in the morning and go to the spa in the afternoon! Lol, it wears me out.


----------



## basicandorganic

im about to go to yorkville to see some balenciaga and chanel stock, lol, maybe take some spy pics for a few friends who have asked. 

mostly i just want to stop at LV and see if they have any pomme sarahs or pomme zippys  im not buying a new wallet unless its POMME!

Im wearing:

black romper w/ a taupe lace cami underneath
belted with a skinny kinda-metallic cavalli belt
taupe booties (more like sandals though... but the box was marked 'booties')
amarante alma

nothing on my nails! ran out of NP remover so im deathly afraid it will chip... going to pick some up on the way home  they're kind of stained right now,  but i could hardly notice.


----------



## sandigirl

Can I join the thread? lol. 
My name is Alyssa. Born and raised in California. I'm 16 and will be a senior this year. I did independent studies for the last two years and hated it. So i'll go back to regular school this year. I go back and forth about what I want to be but I hope to live in NYC one  day. I've been pretty lazy so far this summer so I haven't done anything too  exciting. I've been slacking on working out and my summer shopping. I listen to all kinds of music. Books, I'm not reading anything right now (other than magazines). I'm about to  order "A Model Summer" by Paulina Porizkova and a bio on Gia Carangi from Amazon though. 

My favorite brands vary and constantly change. The celebs who inspire my style are Olivia Palermo, Kate Moss, Rachel Bilson, Miranda Kerr and many more. I also enjoy Miroslava Duma's style. 
I look forward to reading and posting more in this thread. 
-Alyssa


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ welcome! We have two alyssas now 

Basic & kmd, stay safe! 
There was just a 5.5 earthquake across toronto.. It was my first earthquake ever :/ my bb lost service for about 20 and I freaked out.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

sandigirl said:


> Can I join the thread? lol.
> My name is Alyssa. Born and raised in California. I'm 16 and will be a senior this year. I did independent studies for the last two years and hated it. So i'll go back to regular school this year. I go back and forth about what I want to be but I hope to live in NYC one  day. I've been pretty lazy so far this summer so I haven't done anything too  exciting. I've been slacking on working out and my summer shopping. I listen to all kinds of music. Books, I'm not reading anything right now (other than magazines). I'm about to  order "A Model Summer" by Paulina Porizkova and a bio on Gia Carangi from Amazon though.
> 
> My favorite brands vary and constantly change. The celebs who inspire my style are Olivia Palermo, Kate Moss, Rachel Bilson, Miranda Kerr and many more. I also enjoy Miroslava Duma's style.
> I look forward to reading and posting more in this thread.
> -Alyssa





A MODEL SUMMER IS THE BEST BOOK EVER!!
you should look at barns and nobel. Mine had the hard copy of the book for $6. I almost bought two.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Welcome Sandygirl!!! 

Basic- Cute outfit  

Pinkpol- Omg, stay safe!! 

I'm not an outdoor runner, nope, not for me. I need to be in a gym with A/C. I've ran outside a few times in the spring but I wouldn't dare do it in winter or summer. 

I'm going to lunch with my bff, she just landed a paid internship for the fall and she's super excited about it. We're going to celebrate. 

Outfit 
Parker tank dress http://madisonlosangeles.com/images/D/d-20820.jpg
Black gladiator flat sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked ball bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

Hi alysssa!

http://starcasm.net/archives/48982
I like Erica even more now.


----------



## pink.couture

sandigirl said:


> Can I join the thread? lol.
> My name is Alyssa. Born and raised in California. I'm 16 and will be a senior this year. I did independent studies for the last two years and hated it. So i'll go back to regular school this year. I go back and forth about what I want to be but I hope to live in NYC one day. I've been pretty lazy so far this summer so I haven't done anything too exciting. I've been slacking on working out and my summer shopping. I listen to all kinds of music. Books, I'm not reading anything right now (other than magazines). I'm about to order "A Model Summer" by Paulina Porizkova and a bio on Gia Carangi from Amazon though.
> 
> My favorite brands vary and constantly change. The celebs who inspire my style are Olivia Palermo, Kate Moss, Rachel Bilson, Miranda Kerr and many more. I also enjoy Miroslava Duma's style.
> I look forward to reading and posting more in this thread.
> -Alyssa


 
Welcome! Somewhat in the same situation as you. Only my schooling would be more charter if anything, I had people teaching me but a lot of the times I was alone learning. This school year I'm going to a traditional, public school.. kinda excited because the last time I did that was in 6th grade (attending 10th this year), and even at that it was private. However, agreed, anything other than a traditional atmosphere sucks regardless how your "independent".


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Hi alysssa!
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/48982
> I like Erica even more now.


 
I can't see


----------



## pink.couture

LOLOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwbGR5_b9JU&feature=channel


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: Weird, my friend told me it happened at 1 or 1:30, but I felt nothing! I was at school writing an exam during that time, and nothing rattled or shook the floors at all :|

Pink.couture: LOL thats good!


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> I can't see



ahh. its just a montage of her on tv and on the bachelor. Shes a riot!


----------



## coachâ¥

Welcome Sandygirl!

cute outfit basic!

I think today is the hottest days of the summer so far. 
outfit:
dark washed TR jean cut off shorts
Navy blue racerback tank
brown leather flipflops


----------



## gossipgurl

Hi there! I saw Sandygirl's post so I decided to join this thread too if that's ok.

  My name is Claire, I just turned 17, and I recently became a purseaholic. 

My current collection: LV Monogram Speedy 30, Balenciaga city (black and navy), Kate Spade classic (does that count?), and 3 Coach (Not sure if that counts either)

Fashion inspiration: Blair Waldorf, Audrey Hepburn, Kate Bosworth, Rachel Bilson, Vanessa Hudgens, Selena Gomez, Olivia Palermo, Taylor Swift (I'm all over the map)

   I love anything relating to Paris, France and am dying for a classic Chanel 2.55 bag in black (I really want red but black is easier to match)

And I guess that's about it. Did I mention I'm so excited to post this right now? It's the highlight of my day


----------



## MACsarah

Hey Claire! Are you a Jr or a senior? Thats a very rounded collection 

welcome to the thread! haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

Welcome Claire!


----------



## gossipgurl

Going to be a senior. How about you guys?

Plus do you have any tips for traveling in style? I'm going to Europe this weekend and want to fit in with my fabulously dressed Italian friends. 

Plus again  Do you think I should bring any of my designer bags on the trip? I don't want them to get damaged/lost but they are just so darn cute!!


----------



## MACsarah

I'm freshmeat  (not sure if I should be smiling or ducking behind a trashcan. I'll take the first one.)

About traveling to europe with your premium bags: Ask yourself if you're okay with them being stolen/lost/confiscated? If you get a panic attack just thinking about it, I would probably leave some at home. Maybe bring one or two. Wear one and put the other one in your carry-on. If your luggage has any logo on it, the airport guys might crack it open and see the goodies in there 

haha. I'm sure you're a fabulous dressed person, too! How many bags are you checking in/how long are you staying? Bring flats, basic shirts, jeans, and a few dresses for formal occasions. Just remember, its better to overdress then underdress. 

I prefer to not fly in Uggs/sweatpants. but thats personal for me.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Claire, I'm annie  16, also going to be a senior, and residing in Toronto. 

lol don't mind Mac. She has some serious animosity toward Uggs and sweats. I def say nay to logo-plastered bags. You never know what'll happen. Bal or kate spake might work. I hear about thieves in Europe all the time so that's why I think you should be careful about designer bags. 
I'd go for basics and bring a lot of statement jewellery and accessories, assuming you are wanting to pack as lightly as possible .


----------



## gossipgurl

I think I just had a panick attack so I better leave them at home. Maybe if I don't bring any I can convice my mom to pick up some new purses  (We are going to Florence to this place called "The Mall". Apparently it's designer apparel and accessories at a dicount. Designer and discounts, my two favourite things)

We're doing a cruise and going to Spain, Italy, France, Greece, and Turkey. I'm expecting the weather to be hot-hot-hot so my staple wardrobe will probably be sundresses, anything nautical (I'm feeling the whole sailor vibe since we are going to be on the sea) and sandals.

MACsarah - I completely agree with the whole not flying in UGGs and sweatpants.

 I don't know if you have the same problem but sometimes I feel embarassed to dress nicely. At school we have uniforms but on non-uniform days all the girls come dressed in the same thing. Uggs/Free City Sweats/ or jeans. One day I wore a casual LBD and people stared me down like I was doing something wrong. Has anybody felt this way before? 
Maybe our style is just beyond there years....


----------



## MACsarah

I like you. Haha. Good luck in the deal section! Save those receipts. Tax is crazy over there. Have fun on your vacation, btw 

haha. My school doesn't have a uniform, and I don't really dress up for school, so I don't get judged. I usually just wear sundresses, skirts, or my usual outfit. which consists of jeans, tanktop, blazer, watch, converses/flats/leather flip flops, brown leather belt, and my school tote.


----------



## oscarcat729

Yay, so many new people! How exciting!

I'm starting my job tomorrow! I wish it was a reason to dress up, but I'm just calling patients all summer . Boo for a job without the need to dress up!


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Did you go to Century 21? i swear, after 2 minutes in there I have a headache. LOL


I went there and thought it was so overated. It was SO crowded and I didn't buy anything. It was like marshalls times 100.


----------



## oscarcat729

Do you guys shop at Gilly Hicks? Yay or nay?


----------



## mcb100

i don't think i have a Gilly Hicks near me, so that's why I haven't shopped there but judging from their online store, some of the stuff looks cute. I don't see any huge must haves, but I'd definitely buy a couple of things.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> I'm freshmeat  (not sure if I should be smiling or ducking behind a trashcan. I'll take the first one.)
> 
> About traveling to europe with your premium bags: Ask yourself if you're okay with them being stolen/lost/confiscated? If you get a panic attack just thinking about it, I would probably leave some at home. Maybe bring one or two. Wear one and put the other one in your carry-on. If your luggage has any logo on it, *the airport guys might crack it open and see the goodies in there *
> 
> haha. I'm sure you're a fabulous dressed person, too! How many bags are you checking in/how long are you staying? Bring flats, basic shirts, jeans, and a few dresses for formal occasions. Just remember, its better to overdress then underdress.
> 
> I prefer to not fly in Uggs/sweatpants. but thats personal for me.



Welcome Claire! It is exciting logging in and seeing new posters!!! Uhm I'm with macsarah. My Louis Vuitton sa let me know how she went to france for a lv managers meeting and her co-worker's lv scarves were stolen by an airport employ. Also, if they have any doubt if something is fake the authorities over there might confiscate (some people just assume, not at all saying your bags are fake). There was a story on that a while ago. I'd be careful. I'd bring one nice bag.


----------



## alyssa18

oscarcat729 said:


> Do you guys shop at Gilly Hicks? Yay or nay?


 I like some of their stuff it is also less well known than abercrombie so not everyone will hvae their stuff.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

gossipgurl said:


> Hi there! I saw Sandygirl's post so I decided to join this thread too if that's ok.
> 
> My name is Claire, I just turned 17, and I recently became a purseaholic.
> 
> My current collection: *LV Monogram Speedy 30*, Balenciaga city (black and navy), Kate Spade classic (does that count?), and 3 Coach (Not sure if that counts either)
> 
> Fashion inspiration: *Blair Waldorf, Audrey Hepburn*, Kate Bosworth, Rachel Bilson, Vanessa Hudgens, Selena Gomez, *Olivia Palermo*, Taylor Swift (I'm all over the map)
> 
> *I love anything relating to Paris, France and am dying for a classic Chanel 2.55 bag in black* (I really want red but black is easier to match)
> 
> And I guess that's about it. Did I mention I'm so excited to post this right now? It's the highlight of my day


 
You sound like me!! HI (I highlighted all our similarities). Welcome 





pinkpol15h said:


> Claire, I'm annie  16, also going to be a senior, and residing in Toronto.
> 
> 
> *lol don't mind Mac. She has some serious animosity toward Uggs and sweats*. I def say nay to logo-plastered bags. You never know what'll happen. Bal or kate spake might work. I hear about thieves in Europe all the time so that's why I think you should be careful about designer bags.
> 
> I'd go for basics and bring a lot of statement jewellery and accessories, assuming you are wanting to pack as lightly as possible .



Hahahahaha isn't that true! We've all gotten used to it by now.


----------



## gossipgurl

Thanks PurseXaXholic. I just discovered your blog and I have to say I'm in love. I've spent the last hour looking at so many of your posts. I seriously think we are twins, I love everything! Another similarity is that you also have a fashion look book. I'd love to see more about that. Maybe you could do a post with some tips cause I still have trouble choosing which items to put in my book. 

By the way, does anybody know how to remove wax? I bought some wax strips at the drug store and I can't get the wax off one of my legs. I'm sticking to everything my leg touches!! I knew I should have left it to the professional because now I'm stuck (literally)


----------



## MACsarah

oscarcat729 said:


> Do you guys shop at Gilly Hicks? Yay or nay?



Yay if you got small boobs! haha. I love their undies and bras. I don't have any hips or butt so its hard for me to find udnerwear that fit snug on me, and GH does it for me. I also like the store. We have a half naked guy standing at the front!



pink.couture said:


> Welcome Claire! It is exciting logging in and seeing new posters!!! Uhm I'm with macsarah. My Louis Vuitton sa let me know how she went to france for a lv managers meeting and her co-worker's lv scarves were stolen by an airport employ. Also, if they have any doubt if something is fake the authorities over there might confiscate (some people just assume, not at all saying your bags are fake). There was a story on that a while ago. I'd be careful. I'd bring one nice bag.



I don't think the police would confiscate something thats actually real! lmfao. they're not that cruel. that sucks about your SA's manager though! Happened to my mother on one of her trip and they stole a pretty hefty amount.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*sigh* I feel so yucky today. I'm cramping and PMS'ing....bleh

I'm getting ready to get dressed and drag myself to lunch at the cheesecake factory with my mom. 

Outfit 
James Perse sage green v neck tee 
James Perse shorts http://www.shopbop.com/actions/prod...rd_id=845524441868450&color=14167&viewIndex=0 -so comfy. 
Proenza Schouler platform sandals 
Hoop earring/Iradj Moini necklace/cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Good morning everyone :]
Well, Afternoon. But I just got up.
I went to the Bamboozle Roadshow yesterday, and didn't get home till really late. It was 90 degrees all day and then it started storming in the evening, so they delayed the show for two hours. It was quite the day. 
Today, I'm doing absolutely nothing because I'm exhausted. And I need to EAT. I didn't eat anything all day yesterday, I just had a little breakfast and then a ton of water throughout the day.


----------



## MACsarah

LL08: ouch! that sucks. enjoy your lunch! I want to go to cheesecake factory so bad now. 

anyone shopping the topshop & Saks sale? I wouldn't have known about it without tPF. and now I'm stuffing my cart full with clothing. its sick.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

gossipgurl said:


> Thanks PurseXaXholic. I just discovered your blog and I have to say I'm in love. I've spent the last hour looking at so many of your posts. I seriously think we are twins, I love everything! Another similarity is that you also have a fashion look book. I'd love to see more about that. Maybe you could do a post with some tips cause I still have trouble choosing which items to put in my book.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know how to remove wax? I bought some wax strips at the drug store and I can't get the wax off one of my legs. I'm sticking to everything my leg touches!! I knew I should have left it to the professional because now I'm stuck (literally)


 
Thanks! Yes.... I could tell you were very similar to me too!

Mac- Going to topshop's website right now. I hope the top I want is on sale!


----------



## MACsarah

Stupid saks website crashed on me in the middle of putting info on, and when I went back, I lost one item  BOO. oh well. I got some good stuff. Can't wait for it to come. I feel like such a  bargain shopper ^.^

what top do you want?  iwanna see.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Its not  The shirt in other colors are there... but not the color I want. Its a maternity top anyway. Too bad.


----------



## MACsarah

ehheeem.  still don't know what top you're talking about. ;P


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I have a boring day planned. 

wearing Whitley Kros sundress
Jeffrey Campbell clogs
leather bangles.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> ehheeem. still don't know what top you're talking about. ;P


 
This shirt: 
http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/2010/06/stephanie-pratt-goes-shopping-at-kitson/




ps- I'm in love with your avitar


----------



## MACsarah

pretty. I think H&M and Zara has tons of those kinds of sweatshirts.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

goodness, i havent been on in 2 days and ive already missed a ton!
welcome alyssa & claire! 
ahhh, im so tired. there was a party at my friends house after our swim meet and i didnt get home till 2... and now im babysitting and i can barely keep my eyes open.
on the bright side, i got my hair cut & blown out... what are y'alls opinions on keratin treatments?


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Yay if you got small boobs! haha. I love their undies and bras. I don't have any hips or butt so its hard for me to find udnerwear that fit snug on me, and GH does it for me. I also like the store. We have a half naked guy standing at the front!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the police would confiscate something thats actually real! lmfao. they're not that cruel. that sucks about your SA's manager though! Happened to my mother on one of her trip and they stole a pretty hefty amount.


 
They actually thought it was fake but I just said that so she knew I wasn't insinuating her bags are fake. I was just meaning that I had heard that someone's bag got taken away by the authorities (they thought it was fake, it wasn't). I know it was somewhere in the uk. I believe there is a thread on tpf about this. I don't know, I probably would only bring one bag regardless just because if you take more then you have to keep track of the rest when not in use. 

I was just ironing my clothes to pack away & it tipped over and burnt my leg!!!! It hurts like !!!!!


----------



## MACsarah

O.o You don't happen to have the link to that, do you? that sucks about someone having their bag shredded because the officers couldn't tell the difference.

My luggage has monogram on it and my bags are usually Balenciaga and I've never had my bags taken away by authorities in Europe (they are authentic, but never  been questioned or anything). I know this forum is all about "NO FAKES" and scaring people, but people having their bags taken away happens rarely, and when they do, its to make an example of it.. 

sorry about your leg being burnt. that sucks.

ETA:

Spending the day at the beach with friends and etc
wearing:
White j12;MBMJ hot pink tote
Nude pink bandeau bikini top w/matching bottom
Navy blue and white jersey dress
Navy blue flip flops


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> This shirt:
> http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/2010/06/stephanie-pratt-goes-shopping-at-kitson/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps- I'm in love with your avitar



Love that shirt/sweater. Not only does it look comfortable and chic but its such a pretty pale blue!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

gossipgurl said:


> Thanks PurseXaXholic. I just discovered your blog and I have to say I'm in love. I've spent the last hour looking at so many of your posts. I seriously think we are twins, I love everything! Another similarity is that you also have a fashion look book. I'd love to see more about that. Maybe you could do a post with some tips cause I still have trouble choosing which items to put in my book.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know how to remove wax? I bought some wax strips at the drug store and I can't get the wax off one of my legs. I'm sticking to everything my leg touches!! I knew I should have left it to the professional because now I'm stuck (literally)



Do those wax strips actually work? I've been wanting to try some, but I've read a lot of reviews on line saying they are worthless.


----------



## MACsarah

If its a small area, put ice on it for a few minutes, and try to scrape it off then.

Thats how I get gum off, and wax is sticky. You're making the wax hard, therefor making it easier to remove.


----------



## oscarcat729

Just browsed the Topshop sale. Nothing I want, luckily. I've been spending waaayy too much!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm heading out to do a little shopping and dinner with friends,
Outfit for a windy night:
White sheer shortsleeve safari Theory shirt
Energie thermal-y tank under
J brand cuffed shorts
Black David Lerner tights
Black Minne Thunderbird flats
SF tiedye hobo
Black RB 54's


----------



## kmd1_123

I just want to share that I'm done highschool! whoot =)
i just finished my last exam today, now its the start of summer for me!


----------



## pink.couture

*kmd1_123-  *Yesss! Congrats!

*oscarcat729- *I browsed the topshop sale too. Nothing I wanted. 

*MACsarah- *I don't know that they shredded it.. maybe, but the OP just said it was taken away or "confiscated". I believe I read it in the "Up to the minute" section. I did a search with a couple keywords and nothing came up, maybe you could give it a try. I find it works better if you type "____ purse forum" in to google and it just gives you a link to the thread. I'm just repeating what the post said though. I couldn't imagine someone taking away an authentic bag. Maybe if they seen the person buy the bag from china town, then yes. My leg is starting to feel better!


----------



## MACsarah

I think I saw that thread, but the lady there got a fine for attempting to buy fake bags. The bags where fake. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...with-hefty-fine-buying-fake-purse-596270.html
one right?

lmfao. sorry. nvm then. I thought in your original post you said that you read about someone here, as a member, had their authentic bag taken away by authorities. my mistake. I don't read in the summer.


----------



## kmd1_123

pink.couture: Thank you! I'm so excited for the start of summer =) 
I read your blog btw, and its very cute, keep it up!

Mac: Love your dp, Olivia's style is amazing


----------



## MACsarah

^who cares about Olivia. Look at her man. Now hes attractive..


----------



## kmd1_123

Hahaha, agreed


----------



## gossipgurl

do not buy the wax strips. I finally got the excess wax off with baby oil, soap and water. I probably didn't do it right but hardly any hair came off and I have red dots all over my legs  (I usually go to the professional and this never happens)

Oh my goodness a Topshop sale? I'm going to check it out. Hopefully they ship to Canada


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's what I thought. I'm gonna go to the salon and get it done.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Gossipgurl, you're from canada?! Where? :o there's a topshop in canada.

Ugh before going home, I wanted to grab some mags. So I ran to my nearby drugstore which closes at 12am and made it there at 11:58.. But they already closed :@ then I went to a gas station but all they had was like playboy and maxim -_-


----------



## basicandorganic

Yay! Another Canadian!


----------



## oscarcat729

Has anyone seen Burberry's new interactive 3D ads? Go onto their website, it's so cool!


----------



## xxlala

Woahh. Hi guys I'm Salina. I've been browsing this forum for a year now and I just came across the original thread in a search. This idea is sweet considering I felt like I wasn't always talking to people my age.

So question. I'm going to Paris this summer and about to purchase another Longchamp Lg Tote for school but should I get a medium sized one as well? I know people who use it as a throwaround bag (I'm in college so sometimes we can't bring out the nice stuff) but I'm not sure if its worth it. I am, however, looking at the Foley + Corinna Mid City and feel like that might be a better investment? What do you guys think??

Oh and I'm interning today so I'm wearing:
- Burberry button up (my moms)
- American Eagle Skinnies
- Thick Black Belt
- Bakers Silver flats
- Pearl, Citizens Watch, Tiffanys Legacy Ring + Tiffanys - Style Bracelet (the one with the heart on it)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Welcome!! I would personally only use longchamp for a school or travel bag, so I would only see the point of having a large.


----------



## kmd1_123

Welcome! and I agree with Purse about the bag, the large one is probably enough.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hi Salina!
I love all these new members!
I'm not a fan of Longchamp, but I can see using the large for school and luggage. I wouldn't carry one as a purse, so no medium. 

I just got home from lunch with my dad, and we went to buy him new tennis shoes because his were old and disgusting! 

Outfit: 
Current/Elliott destroyed boyfriend jeans rolled up.
Gray and neon yellow striped AA tee.
Brown leather flip flops. 

I'm on to more room cleaning...once I get this mess of a closet done, it is smooth sailing from here...


----------



## MACsarah

xxlala: hey, welcome, Salina! Hope you're having a good day. I think the foley+corinna bag is a much better investment. I've had both and people say they use longchamp because their textbooks won't break the bag. I've had the same foley+corinna bag for 18 months. Then if you want to use it as a "fun bag", take out your notebooks and carry it via the strap, and it looks pretty without the strap being used, too. I know its personal preference, but I think the City bag is way pretty then all the longchamp bags.

CuTe_ClAsSy: You've seen tennis shoes that weren't old and disgusting? jk jk. 

Hanging out with friends on dad's boat today. TANNING TIME! jk. ish.
wearing:
Cappuccino colored bandeau top with dark brown bottom 
HCO Flowy tank top in navy blue
Jbrand shorts
Dark brown flip flops
white j12/MBMJ tote in hot pink


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to lunch with my mom and then were going to Saks to pick up some things she ordered.
Outfit:
J Brand Houlihan cargo skinnys in Olive
White v-neck with pocket
Brown leather flip flops
Speedy 35/Chloe sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Coach ring/Diamond necklace


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

xxlala- Welcome Salina!! I'm pretty much in agreement with the girls. I'm not a huge fan of Longchamp but I think they work well as workout/school bags. I wouldn't buy the medim..I think the Foley and Corrina would be a much better choice. 

Cute outfit ladies  

I'm still feeling yucky but my mood has drastically improved. I was the devil incarnate yesterday....today I'm just a tad bit cranky. 

Getting ready to head to an appointment and maybe grab a light lunch....

Outfit 
James Persew white tank dress 
GZ dark khaki studded flat sandals 
Hoop earrings/2 stacked bangles/cocktail ring


----------



## gossipgurl

Salina -- I would stick with the large. I thought this one was really cute though (see pic). If this was already mentioned in this post I'm really sorry because I remember hearing about it on this website.

Isn't it cute? Especially if you're going to be in Paris. (If you can't tell, I'm very jelous right now)
smooregasbord.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/longchamp.jpg


----------



## gossipgurl

how come my image won't come up?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome Salina! Although i think longchamps are cute, my school has been infested with le pilage so my opinion is quite biased. GO FOR THE F+C!

Gossipgurl, sometimes images don't show up.. I have on idea why. I usually upload them on photobucket before i post them just in case.

LL08, did you see the GZ "thong" sandals with a silver ribcage as the thong part? I'm not sure which season they were from but they reminded me a lot of the DS2 ones in your avatar.

Cute_C has inspired me to clean my room today! haha. Actually I'm just doing the library/study room today. I'll probably be indoors until later tonight.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Longchamps are ridiculously useful, I've two le pliage's, one medium black tote and the other is a large travel holdall in beige. I use the holdall ALL the gym for the gym, going to friends houses etc, such a practical and classic bag at a good price. 

I really need to start consistently posting on here again. How is everyone? I'm browsing the Alexander McQueen sale......mm. 

My handbag collection:

- Dolce and Gabbana tan tote (my first handbag)
- Vintage Louis Vuitton Monogram clutch
- Louis Vuitton Monogram Alma
- Gucci Indy in black
- Gucci Jackie O in white
- Chanel 2.55 in black with gold hardware

I'm planning on buying a Mulberry bayswater in tan within the next 3 weeks  I've been on the hunt for the Mulberry oversized alexa, but it's literally impossible to find a genuine alexa. Gr.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Gossipg, I just saw the photo! I love Longchamp's collabs, like the ones with Jeremy Scott- SO CUTE! The flinstones inspired bags and the gold credit cards =


----------



## pearlisthegurl

xxlala said:


> Woahh. Hi guys I'm Salina. I've been browsing this forum for a year now and I just came across the original thread in a search. This idea is sweet considering I felt like I wasn't always talking to people my age.
> 
> So question. I'm going to Paris this summer and about to purchase another Longchamp Lg Tote for school but should I get a medium sized one as well? I know people who use it as a throwaround bag (I'm in college so sometimes we can't bring out the nice stuff) but I'm not sure if its worth it. I am, however, looking at the Foley + Corinna Mid City and feel like that might be a better investment? What do you guys think??
> 
> Oh and I'm interning today so I'm wearing:
> - Burberry button up (my moms)
> - American Eagle Skinnies
> - Thick Black Belt
> - Bakers Silver flats
> - Pearl, Citizens Watch, Tiffanys Legacy Ring + Tiffanys - Style Bracelet (the one with the heart on it)



Welcome!
I would personally go for the Foley bag if its leather! They are so useful! I just dont think longchamp bag are fashionable, yes there useful I just hate nylon. 


I had a tennis tourtament in the morning followed by a fake interview and lunch. Now Im just hanging around. 

Wearing:
American Apparel white t-shirt
Marc Jacobs pinstripe denim skirt
Miss Trish sandals
CC skye bangles


----------



## PurseXaXholic

> I really need to start consistently posting on here again. How is everyone? I'm browsing the Alexander McQueen sale......mm.



yes you do need to start posting more!!! How are you?


----------



## oscarcat729

pearlisthegurl said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I had a tennis tourtament in the morning followed by* a fake interview* and lunch. Now Im just hanging around.



Care to explain?

BTW I lovelovelove that Longchamp tote with the Eiffel tower! I wanted to get it but I told my mom too late and family friends had already bought me the plain one


----------



## methcat

xxlala said:


> Woahh. Hi guys I'm Salina. I've been browsing this forum for a year now and I just came across the original thread in a search. This idea is sweet considering I felt like I wasn't always talking to people my age.
> 
> So question. I'm going to Paris this summer and about to purchase another Longchamp Lg Tote for school but should I get a medium sized one as well? I know people who use it as a throwaround bag (I'm in college so sometimes we can't bring out the nice stuff) but I'm not sure if its worth it. I am, however, looking at the Foley + Corinna Mid City and feel like that might be a better investment? What do you guys think??
> 
> Oh and I'm interning today so I'm wearing:
> - Burberry button up (my moms)
> - American Eagle Skinnies
> - Thick Black Belt
> - Bakers Silver flats
> - Pearl, Citizens Watch, Tiffanys Legacy Ring + Tiffanys - Style Bracelet (the one with the heart on it)



longchamps are SO useful in college but i just have a ton of large ones!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Am I the only one staying home on this Friday night?? 

I'm not in the mood to leave the house and go out tonight so I made some dinner for the SO, and we're just going to chill.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> I think I saw that thread, but the lady there got a fine for attempting to buy fake bags. The bags where fake.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...with-hefty-fine-buying-fake-purse-596270.html
> one right?
> 
> lmfao. sorry. nvm then. I thought in your original post you said that you read about someone here, as a member, had their authentic bag taken away by authorities. my mistake. I don't read in the summer.


 
Welcome Salina!!! More people equals more discussing!! The thread is moving quicker. 

*kmd1- *Your welcome. & Thank you!! I enjoy posting on my blog but always run out of things to post, lol!

I love longchamp bags. I wish I had enough time to grab one before I leave for my mini vaca on tuesday. No one sells them here. The duffle/travel bag I have now is so cute but sooo inexpensive. Probably not the best of quality.

EDIT: *LL-* Yes! I'm staying home, I usually stay home. I want to watch netflix tonight.


----------



## MACsarah

staying home this friday, too. All my friends are going to their high school parties. which I don't think I can go since I'm not attending the school this fall. booh.


----------



## pink.couture

*Macsarah--* I just noticed you added New Hamshire to your location (or has it always been there?). Anyways, how do you like living there vs. Los Angeles? Probably doesn't have as great of shopping as la...


----------



## MACsarah

Going there for boarding school. haha. changed it ahead of time. I visited it 2 times and well, the shopping is HIDEOUS. I'll probably be bringing all my clothes, instead of buying them there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ooh, I have some company, lol. 

Pink.couture- I love Netflix movies. So much easier than going to redbox or Blockbusters. 

Mac- How often will you be able to come back to LA?


----------



## MACsarah

For every break. think thanks giving, fall break, winter break, and those things. I'll be bringing one bag back and forth each time with new clothes in it. haha. The closets in the dorms are really tiny! I wish I was kidding, but seriously, I don't think I can fit all my tank tops I own in there!


----------



## gossipgurl

Add one more to this Friday night party  
I've spent the last 7 hours packing and I'm not nearly finished. I always forget things but I love buying stuff overseas so I need to make sure to leave room for my future purchases. 
Pink.couture- If you need any movie suggestions I just saw Vicky Cristy Barcelona (spelling is wrong probably) It was wierd but having said that I kind of liked it.  

Macsarah-- you're going to Boarding school? That's so cool.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> For every break. think thanks giving, fall break, winter break, and those things. I'll be bringing one bag back and forth each time with new clothes in it. haha. The closets in the dorms are really tiny! I wish I was kidding, but seriously, I don't think I can fit all my tank tops I own in there!



Aww damn, small closets suck :/ Looks like you're going to have to get creative with your outfits. Will you be able to shop online? Do you think you'll get homesick or are you ready to leave LA?

Gossipgurl- Packing? Where are you headed? (Excuse me, if you've said it before)


Dulcecandy87 announced that she was seven weeks pregnant yesterday. Congrats to her. I haven't been watching her videos lately but I follow her blog, for some reason I love her personality.


----------



## MACsarah

Creative? no, ll08. Its not like that! the dress code isn't as liberal as my current school  No more Kain label tanks! do you know how much I love those tanks? Those are the bombdigity. jeans? They can't be ripped! shoes? No open toed shoes! I guess I'll be bringing a blair waldorf look book and wear whatever she is wearing. bye bye creativitiyy. oh well, I'll make it work somehow.


 I can shop online, but where will I put the clothes? I'll have a roommate that hates me because I'll take both the closets! I didn't tell you the worst part yet. Laundry. I have to have it to the people in charge on a set date. omfg. what the? I do laundry 12 times a year! how will I remember that?

I won't miss LA. At all! I've been waiting for years to get out of here. I have a love-hate relationship with it. I hate my current schools and most of the people in it and I can't wait to be away from them. Although I will be seeing them on breaks. I'll miss my family, friends, and Co. I will miss being able to shop whenever I want. Where you ever homesick at college?


----------



## gossipgurl

Louboutin -- I'm heading to Europe!!!!! (Italy, Spain, France, Turkey, and Greece) And you know what they say, when in Rome ...do what the Romans do ... and I think that the Roman's like to shop 

Mac -- I'm going to France for my last year of high school and I'm worried I will be homesick too. Like youm I won't miss my school and its people but I'll miss my family. Good idea about the Blair Waldorf handbook. Maybe you'll even find a Nate Archibald at your school


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Mac-* ush: damn. They might as well make you guys wear uniforms, it sucks you can't wear what you want. I have college associates who live in dorms and they said that Rubbermaid totes help a lot with storage issues. You can put your extra clothes in them and stack them up against a wall or something. 

Yes, Kain label tanks are the 'bombdigity' lol. So soft and comfy! The laundry part actually doesn't sound that bad, at least you don't have to do it yourself. Is it once a week?

Missing your friends and family is normal but you'll be ok. Are your parents familiar with Skype? Since mine are always gone Skype helps a lot, especially in HS. 

Even though I didn't stay on campus for college, I did get homesick when I moved into my own place. It was hard for the first few weeks but I got used to it.

*Gossipgurl*- Ooh, Europe, have fun! Do lots of shopping


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm staying in tonight too! Just chilling. I need more to do!


----------



## MACsarah

gossipgurl: I already have my nate  haha. France? thats exciting! I'm sure you're going to be fine and make plenty of friends! good luck! I hope I find a serena at my school though. Can't wait to meet new people.

LadyLouboutin08: I have tons of those! haha. I hope my room mate won't mind it. Maybe I can stack them up like tables, and put a cloth over it. so it can double as a table/sofa. You know, if I cushion it with pillows! I feel so creative! haha.

Yes, its once a week. I know! they are all I wear. That, and TbyAW tanks. they are so comfy and easy to wear. but I won't be able to show my arms. Like, not even if I cover it up with a blazer. which sucks.

I usually Skype with my dad when he is out of town. The only thing with that is that I can't be on the computer past 11PM. which is 8 for my parents back in CA, and they are usually not home by that time. I don't want to have skype convos when they are working. I'll feel like a burden! haha. 

are you far away from your parents at your college/place? Its good that you can drive to your parent's house whenever though 


--
gah. I've been typing so much in the last 30 minutes. 2 complete emails, this post, and MSN convos.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscar- Me too. 

My SO is playing online poker and I'm sitting here looking at some pics on my Mac. I don't want to go to sleep yet but I'm heading in that direction.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: I have tons of those! haha. I hope my room mate won't mind it. Maybe I can stack them up like tables, and put a cloth over it. so it can double as a table/sofa. You know, if I cushion it with pillows! I feel so creative! haha.
> 
> Yes, its once a week. I know! they are all I wear. That, and TbyAW tanks. they are so comfy and easy to wear. but I won't be able to show my arms. Like, not even if I cover it up with a blazer. which sucks.
> 
> I usually Skype with my dad when he is out of town. The only thing with that is that I can't be on the computer past 11PM. which is 8 for my parents back in CA, and they are usually not home by that time. I don't want to have skype convos when they are working. I'll feel like a burden! haha.
> 
> are you far away from your parents at your college/place? Its good that you can drive to your parent's house whenever though
> 
> 
> --
> gah. I've been typing so much in the last 30 minutes. 2 complete emails, this post, and MSN convos.




LOL, stacking them and using them for tables isn't such a bad idea. You could invest in some long sleeve A-wang and Kain label tees. Do they allow 3/4 sleeve shirts? Its crazy that you can't even wear a blazer, I don't know if I could do it, lol. I LOVE blazers. 

11pm? Aww man, they really have you guys on lockdown! How would they know when you're using the computer? Understood about the Skype convos but since you're so far away maybe they won't mind talking with you for a sec? Just a quick "Hi, how are you" kinda thing?

My condo is about 30-40 minutes away from my parents depending on the traffic. Its not super far but I hate to drive so it always feels like forever....I always make the drive though. My mom and I are inseperable; even if I don't actually see her we still BBM, skype, text, something.


----------



## MACsarah

I have long sleeve wang shirts, and there soft and all, but I just like the tank tops so much better! 3/4 sleeves are okay, which I live in. I love baseball shirts and those types. We can wear blazers, jut not tank top + blazers. Like, no tank tops allowed, unless its used as an undershirt.

Right! I guess they don't want the kids to die at their school. I don't get it. so what if someone dies? no biggie. the internet is wifi, and they shut it down. You are only allowed to use it past time if you get the counselor to let you, and thats if you have a good reason. I'll probably get away with doing that. thanks! haha. the only thing I'm worrying about is time. when will I find time to talk to my parents? its my first year, i'm doing 5 sports, band, orchestra, and hard classes. The school is even known to be miserable to students because of the load of work they get, and I didn't help myself my trying to get a head start. I also have to deal with social life! i have to make new friends while juggling all that. Hopefully the orientation week will be easy for me.

awh. thats not bad! Thats cute! my mom hates BBM. I wish she could use it so I could contact her easier. I have to email her like I'm one of her clients. >.> your mom sounds cute though. I bet she influenced your shoe addiction..


I feel bad for replying like, 30 minutes later. gah. I need to bookmark this page on this computer.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Going there for boarding school. haha. changed it ahead of time. I visited it 2 times and well, the shopping is HIDEOUS. I'll probably be bringing all my clothes, instead of buying them there.


 
Omg. I was just typing replies and I hit a button and everything went away.........

*Macsarah: *That sucks. However, I think boarding school sounds fun.. and maybe you will benefit by it when you're doing college applications. Remember, online shopping! You can always send your clothes home in a box or something. 

*LL: *I love watching netflix but I have a habbit of not sending the dvds back (which is a huge waste). I found out that redbox works pretty good also. As far as DulceCandy, yay to her! I follow her blog but would never keep up with her videos. Most of her comments are trash talk. The worst one I've ever read was someone saying how her closet is made of pure s***. They were like "all she buys is f21.. that's why she has so much crap", I'm sure that's not all she buys. But so what if she buys mostly f21. I don't know but that's why I don't like watching youtube beauty videos. I hate it when the youtuber sits there for 5 minutes talking about their trash comments.  Boring. Instead I like to read blogs with pictures more. 

*Gossipgurl:* Vicky Cristy Barcelona, thank you, I will make sure to check it out!! Is it on netflix instant? A lot of the movies on netflix instant don't interest me except the old marry kate & ashley movies and of course, the proposal. But either way, I'd take your word for it!


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> I have long sleeve wang shirts, and there soft and all, but I just like the tank tops so much better! 3/4 sleeves are okay, which I live in. I love baseball shirts and those types. We can wear blazers, jut not tank top + blazers. Like, no tank tops allowed, unless its used as an undershirt.
> 
> Right! I guess they don't want the kids to die at their school. I don't get it. so what if someone dies? no biggie. the internet is wifi, and they shut it down. You are only allowed to use it past time if you get the counselor to let you, and thats if you have a good reason. I'll probably get away with doing that. thanks! haha. the only thing I'm worrying about is time. when will I find time to talk to my parents? its my first year, i'm doing 5 sports, band, orchestra, and hard classes. The school is even known to be miserable to students because of the load of work they get, and I didn't help myself my trying to get a head start. I also have to deal with social life! i have to make new friends while juggling all that. Hopefully the orientation week will be easy for me.
> 
> awh. thats not bad! Thats cute! my mom hates BBM. I wish she could use it so I could contact her easier. I have to email her like I'm one of her clients. >.> your mom sounds cute though. I bet she influenced your shoe addiction..
> 
> 
> I feel bad for replying like, 30 minutes later. gah. I need to bookmark this page on this computer.


 
Hmmm... could you use your cell phone's internet? Or do they ban you from that?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

oscarcat729 said:


> Care to explain?



It was to prepare me for my college interviews at schools next week. 

Mac im sorry about your dress code! That stinks!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> I have long sleeve wang shirts, and there soft and all, but I just like the tank tops so much better! 3/4 sleeves are okay, which I live in. I love baseball shirts and those types. We can wear blazers, jut not tank top + blazers. Like, no tank tops allowed, unless its used as an undershirt.
> 
> Right! I guess they don't want the kids to die at their school. I don't get it. so what if someone dies? no biggie. the internet is wifi, and they shut it down. You are only allowed to use it past time if you get the counselor to let you, and thats if you have a good reason. I'll probably get away with doing that. thanks! haha. *the only thing I'm worrying about is time. when will I find time to talk to my parents?* its my first year, i'm doing 5 sports, band, orchestra, and hard classes. The school is even known to be miserable to students because of the load of work they get, and I didn't help myself my trying to get a head start. I also have to deal with social life! i have to make new friends while juggling all that. Hopefully the orientation week will be easy for me.
> 
> awh. thats not bad! Thats cute! my mom hates BBM. I wish she could use it so I could contact her easier. I have to email her like I'm one of her clients. >.> your mom sounds cute though. I bet she influenced your shoe addiction..
> 
> 
> I feel bad for replying like, 30 minutes later. gah. I need to bookmark this page on this computer.


 

When will you have time to talk to... me?!


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: eh. The classes are so much harder at my new school compared to most schools, and competition is legit there. Its complicated, but it won't do my much good on applications..



PurseXaXholic said:


> When will you have time to talk to... me?!



oh don't worry, I'll PM you before I talk to my parents!


----------



## oscarcat729

pearlisthegurl said:


> It was to prepare me for my college interviews at schools next week.
> 
> Mac im sorry about your dress code! That stinks!



Oh, that's not as fun as it sounded! Lol. Aren't you a rising senior? You're already doing interviews? I didn't do mine till fall senior year.


----------



## MACsarah

^isn't it early choice or whatever its called? The one where you apply to your first choice, and if you get in, you have to go there?


----------



## kmd1_123

MAC: I'm joining you and Gossip on the 'Going away boat'. I hear you when you say the dorms are tiny. Some with mine, but I think (like 80% sure) that I have a single dorm. I'm getting bed risers for my bed so I can shove boxes and storage bins underneath lol. I think I have to share the washroom with all the girls on my floor too 

Pearl: Which colleges are you applying to?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls! I'm officially back to SAT class during weekends this summer, blehhh.
Outfit:
CM knit back black blazer
Navy and white horizontal striped bf tee
Cream and navy vertical striped Gap cuffed shorts
Black wool tights
Black flats

^ I'm trying out to see if I can pull off stripes on stripes like OP 

Pearl, how's the weather there next week? Aren't you near nyc? I'm going to ny and nj next week!


----------



## xxlala

gossipgurl: thanks for the pic of the eiffel tower longchamp! thats the one i'm planning on getting 

MACsarah: i think you'll have fun at boarding school. i'm from a preppy suburb of boston and a bunch of peopl went to boarding schools (like exeter in NH) and they seemed to like it! super jealous you're from LA though... even though i didn't love it when I visited, the weather is so much better than ours!

and good luck on your SATs/college apps/ everything girls! I know it's really stressful but it'll be over soonn!!


----------



## oscarcat729

MACsarah said:


> ^isn't it early choice or whatever its called? The one where you apply to your first choice, and if you get in, you have to go there?



Early decision, yeah, but that doesn't normally start this early. I don't think-- I didn't do it, but my friends did.


----------



## MACsarah

xxlala: I'm going to exeter. haha. the weather in LA? when did you visit? The weather is so gloomy here! its in the 70s here, and its 11 AM with no sunshine! it sucks! I'm sure the north has much better weather.

oscarcat729: that! haha. My brother did it, and it was in the fall and the results came late winter.


----------



## kmd1_123

Pink: are you thinking about going to the states for school if your taking the SATs?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey kmd  I'm going for NYU after Rotman (if I get in). I'm gonna use my SAT scores on my uni app cause I need more things to make my app stand out.


----------



## MACsarah

Do Canadian students take the ACT for uni or anything?

btw, i'm sure you made the stripes on stripes work


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Ive already done three interviews and I have three more next week! The first two were safetys so the interview didnt really matter. Id rather not post what school Im applying to online. I don't really like the idea of telling people the schools. Im not secretive I just prefer not to. If you really want to know pm me! Im applying to small liberal arts colleges mainly on the eastcoast. I am going to apply early to a school and apply early action to a safety. If I dont get into my top choice Im applying to my 2nd early decision two.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> oh don't worry, I'll PM you before I talk to my parents!


 
 You better!!

Does anyone else feel better after they get a mani/pedi? I just got one and I feel excellent! Ah, one of the best feelings after (especially when you can get home without messing them up).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Its 91 degrees out but it feels like 100 because of the humidity :/ FML. I love warm weather as much as the next person but you can't even be cute in that kinda heat. You just melt, lol. I feel sorry for the girls who wear foundation because I know its melting off their faces. 

Hanging with my bff and her little brother today at the City Museum. Should be kinda fun.....but I would much rather be in the pool right now. 

Outfit 
Markus Lupfer black t-shirt dress
GZ black studded flat sandals 
Hoop earrings/various stacked bracelets/2 oversized cocktail ring

ETA:  The stores are killing me with all this fall inventory. Its hard to focus on wearing all my spring stuff when I keep seeing yummy fall shoes all over the place. Why hello there Mr Zanotti  http://www.shopbop.com/sculpted-pla...folderID=2534374302159435&fm=other-shopbysize
http://www.shopbop.com/lace-high-he...folderID=2534374302159435&fm=other-shopbysize


----------



## MACsarah

pearlisthegurl: haha. I totally understand not wanting to publish the school you're attending! I don't post to much about myself for people to be able to go onto a campus and identify me.

PurseXaXholic: lmfao. I feel guilty because I ruin pedicures faster then I can get home. booh.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I got a pedicure yesterday! Chose purpleberry by essie! What color did you choose?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I forget.... I'm going to have to look it up. OPI Red hot or something like that?

Edit; It might be Red hot ayers rock. I know it had the words "red" and "hot" in it. And that's the only one on the website I could find. 

Its like a true, normal, clear red.


----------



## kmd1_123

Pink: Ahh so your going for commerce too? U of T is a good school, what are your other choices?

Mac: I never took any SAT/ACT tests, its just your top 6 University or University/College courses that count plus your prereqs for the program and your community involvement


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pinkpol15h said:


> Hey kmd  I'm going for NYU after Rotman (if I get in). I'm gonna use my SAT scores on my uni app cause I need more things to make my app stand out.



I know alot of people who go to NYU. My school sends about 10 from each class of 50-60. NYU seems to atract alot of students who love the city. Its really a beautiful campus.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Lol pearl, that's totally  me  wow I'd love to go to your school.. Nyu is my love 

Kmd, yup! I'm going into stocks and I'm prob going into marketing as a fallback.


----------



## alyssa18

I am also in love with NYU. If I don't end up going to college in DC I will try to go there. I'm touring NYU soon but from what I've seen it is beautiful.


----------



## MACsarah

^hey, I just saw your blog post. I'm going to iMats tomorrow with my friend and her cousin whos way into makeup.

I didn't want to go today because its packed with youtube-guru-fans.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> ^hey, I just saw your blog post. I'm going to iMats tomorrow with my friend and her cousin whos way into makeup.
> 
> I didn't want to go today because its packed with youtube-guru-fans.


 Oh I envy you I want to go so bad. Yeah there were prolly too many 11 yr old girls there to see juicystar07 haha


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. My friend was texting me that she was getting ran over by some girl who looked like she was 8. The only reason why I'm going is for the cheap makeup. haha. My mom wants me to pick her up a few bottles of her foundation.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> lmfao. My friend was texting me that she was getting ran over by some girl who looked like she was 8. The only reason why I'm going is for the cheap makeup. haha. My mom wants me to pick her up a few bottles of her foundation.


 Yeah thats why I wanted to go.


----------



## xxlala

MACsarah: i visited last spring, like not this year but the year before that, to tour colleges and it was pretty nice! the weather in new england is actually pretty nice right now, more sun than last summer but its been raining a lot... which is weird. 

whats iMATs? is that just a salon or something?


----------



## alyssa18

xxlala said:


> MACsarah: i visited last spring, like not this year but the year before that, to tour colleges and it was pretty nice! the weather in new england is actually pretty nice right now, more sun than last summer but its been raining a lot... which is weird.
> 
> whats iMATs? is that just a salon or something?


 No it is the International Makeup Aritsts Tradeshow. It is in Pasadena I believe and iti is this weekend. http://imatsshow.com/los/los_index.php


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I've always wanted to go to iMats, but each year, I've been busy. :/

It's getting hot up north! MAC, I remember you saying something about it being cool in SoCal? It was upper 90's yesterday, which was nice. It's gonna get into the 100's soon...whooop! (:

What do y'all usually wear on plane rides? I'm very anti-sweats and I want to be comfy and NOT hot when I get off the plane in Honolulu. I'm leaving tomorrow morning! Ideas?


----------



## MACsarah

^how comfy are you about wearing shorts and touching public places with your legs? haha. Jeggings/your softest denim+Vneck/flowytank(I prefer a cute top/bandeau underneath)+Converses. Or you can wear a sundress. Just remember to not wear flip flops, but if you are, bring a pair of socks in your bag. 

oh, and lucky! We still have a nasty gloom. Watch it get hot when I leave for NY. Socal sucks.

xxlala: Oh. Yeah, the weather is good in spring! haha. Is it really already raining in the summer? O.o Hope you enjoyed your college visits. Imats is like a makeup convention. Its in a big place, and theres areas where you buy makeup and get lessons on makeup.


wearing:
Navy blue flowy HCO tanktop
white strapless top (since the tanktop is way big)
J brand cuffed shorts
Navy blue converses
White first/white j12


----------



## PurseXaXholic

What's everyone up to today? 
I'm just laying around my house watching TV, reading, and going on the computer. (Like every other day....) 
My outfit isn't even worth posting.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

packing...packing...packing...then spray tanning. blah.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That's better than me! It just started raining so I'm stuck inside. 
I don't want to do anything. LOL 
Where are you packing to go?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Its been a lazy day for me too but I'm trying to convince my honey to go get some lunch with me. We'll see how it goes..

Outfit 
Joie blouse http://www.shopbop.com/actions/prod...rd_id=845524441872074&color=11441&viewIndex=2
COH rolled denim shorts 
Alaia tan open toe booties 
Hoop earrings/tan leather cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

PurseXaXholic said:


> That's better than me! It just started raining so I'm stuck inside.
> I don't want to do anything. LOL
> Where are you packing to go?


 
I'm leaving for Oahu tomorrow morning with my friends, so we're all getting ready and sleeping over together tonight. Lots of stuff to do!! GAHHH!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I'm leaving for Oahu tomorrow morning with my friends, so we're all getting ready and sleeping over together tonight. Lots of stuff to do!! GAHHH!



Have fun!! Sounds like a blast.



The rain went away and the sun is out, so I'm sitting outside with my shirt lifted up & my shorts rolled up. I'm too lazy to put a swim suit on.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I went to Starbucks, Popeyes and now my friends house to watch some movies.

Today is my last day of freedom. I start hardcore SATs and gr12 math studying tomorrow.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im leaving tommorow for a week trip with my mother! It was so hot today I almost died.

wearing:

Vintage Mod dress (blue with white collar and pockets)
french sole flats
lacoste headband


----------



## oscarcat729

Went to see Toy Story 3 today. So cute, but pretty darn scary/dark for a kid's movie!

Wearing:
Tommy Hilfiger jeans (old, loose, and rolled up)
UO loose T w/dandelion
Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges (these sexy things)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

lol I LOVED toystory 3. My target never got the wedges I really wanted them!
I did score these


----------



## MACsarah

Just secured my classes for next year. I'll consider myself a legend if I last trough 400-level classes+sports+band+Social life+tpf my freshman year.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

MACsarah said:


> Just secured my classes for next year. I'll consider myself a legend if I last trough 400-level classes+sports+band+Social life+tpf my freshman year.



thats alot!


----------



## MACsarah

^lmfao. I know, right. My brother said that I would be 3 days into it, and cry on my way to each activity in pain. Because you know, my only sibling has *so *much faith in me.


----------



## oscarcat729

MACsarah said:


> Just secured my classes for next year. I'll consider myself a legend if I last trough 400-level classes+sports+band+Social life+tpf my freshman year.



Thousands of teens do it every day! You'll be fine.


----------



## MACsarah

^I'll need some time managing tips from them then! haha. I've been drawing out a schedule for time and its not working very much. You're going into college this fall, right? will you be doing any sports/EC in college that you did in HS?


----------



## kmd1_123

^ you'll definitely make time, you seem like such a multi-tasker


----------



## oscarcat729

Yea, I hope to do even more in college. I'm not a sports girl (AT ALL) but I'm gonna go all out with my ECs!


----------



## MACsarah

kmd1_123: I love your positive attitude sfm! haha. 

oscarcat729: haha. Sounds fun. I really wasn't planning on doing sports other then XC/track but someone said I should take up a few more to make "friends". haha. I totally feel you about not being a sports girl. I hate football and those typical sports. To much contact with other people, and sweating near other people. No thank you.


----------



## pink.couture

Hey guys!!!

Imats would be fun. What are the prices there? I don't know.. I don't have any interest in meeting youtube gurus so I'd probably go days after, lol.

Question. What do you guys typically wear on long road trips? Do you wear makeup? Hmmm I'm just prepping for mine.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> kmd1_123: I love your positive attitude sfm! haha.
> 
> oscarcat729: haha. Sounds fun. I really wasn't planning on doing sports other then XC/track but someone said I should take up a few more to make "friends". haha. I totally feel you about not being a sports girl. I hate football and those typical sports. To much contact with other people, and sweating near other people. No thank you.


 I am def not a sports girl I do track, tennnis, dance and thats basically it. Contact sports scare me esp because I'm so small..I cld def be crushed. haha.
I do a bunch of other EC activities though like debate, mock trial, and musicals.


----------



## alyssa18

pink.couture said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Imats would be fun. What are the prices there? I don't know.. I don't have any interest in meeting youtube gurus so I'd probably go days after, lol.
> 
> Question. What do you guys typically wear on long road trips? Do you wear makeup? Hmmm I'm just prepping for mine.


 I hear the prices are 30-40% off.


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture: long trip as in road trip or a long plane ride? My outfit is what I usually wear to school. Something that I can sit in for a long period of time. A dress and a cute pair of shoes, or jeans tank top, Hoddie/blazer and converses. I don't wear makeup on a daily basis besides lipgloss and curling lashes. I do bring moisturizer (La mer for me) onto the plane with me to make my face look less washed-out and refreshed. Evian mists are a must for me too.

Imat's prices are like, 30-40% off. The brushes where the best part though. not a lot of makeup that I really liked.

edt:
lmfao. nvm. Alyssa posted 2 minutes before me. grr.


----------



## pink.couture

alyssa18 said:


> I hear the prices are 30-40% off.


 
So is it like indie makeup brands or like mac, clinique, urban decay, etc? Woah mac eyeshadows are like what, $14? Under $10 is a steal!


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> pink.couture: long trip as in road trip or a long plane ride? My outfit is what I usually wear to school. Something that I can sit in for a long period of time. A dress and a cute pair of shoes, or jeans tank top, Hoddie/blazer and converses. I don't wear makeup on a daily basis besides lipgloss and curling lashes. I do bring moisturizer (La mer for me) onto the plane with me to make my face look less washed-out and refreshed. Evian mists are a must for me too.
> 
> Imat's prices are like, 30-40% off. The brushes where the best part though. not a lot of makeup that I really liked.
> 
> edt:
> lmfao. nvm. Alyssa posted 2 minutes before me. grr.


 OMG MAC I have to ask you did you meet juicystar07?!?!?!?! jk..barf


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> pink.couture: long trip as in road trip or a long plane ride? My outfit is what I usually wear to school. Something that I can sit in for a long period of time. A dress and a cute pair of shoes, or jeans tank top, Hoddie/blazer and converses. I don't wear makeup on a daily basis besides lipgloss and curling lashes. I do bring moisturizer (La mer for me) onto the plane with me to make my face look less washed-out and refreshed. Evian mists are a must for me too.
> 
> Imat's prices are like, 30-40% off. The brushes where the best part though. not a lot of makeup that I really liked.
> 
> edt:
> lmfao. nvm. Alyssa posted 2 minutes before me. grr.


 
Road trip. Long trip, like 16 hours. Don't ask why I'm not just flying, it has something to do with "moving".. and putting things in storage . Flying would be so much better! But I don't mind getting out of town for a couple days. A couple months ago I was wearing makeup everyday and it's actually really helped my skin to take a break (not like it was in horrible condition).. but it's really improved. I think your face gets used to makeup. All I need is a little mascara now and some concealer for under my eyes.


----------



## pink.couture

alyssa18 said:


> OMG MAC I have to ask you did you meet juicystar07?!?!?!?! jk..barf


 
Guessing you don't like juicystar07? Lol. She reminds me of the demi lovato of disney channel. I would've said miley but I think she is spreading her wings and kind of ditching that scene.Thank God!! Sorry but, I'm starting to like her (miley) more that way. I don't want to be mean... so no comment. I just don't like watching juicy.


----------



## alyssa18

pink.couture said:


> Road trip. Long trip, like 16 hours. Don't ask why I'm not just flying, it has something to do with "moving".. and putting things in storage . Flying would be so much better! But I don't mind getting out of town for a couple days. A couple months ago I was wearing makeup everyday and it's actually really helped my skin to take a break (not like it was in horrible condition).. but it's really improved. I think your face gets used to makeup. All I need is a little mascara now and some concealer for under my eyes.


 Yeah I definetly agree once you get used to yourself with no makeup on it is easier to wear less.


----------



## pink.couture

alyssa18 said:


> Yeah I definetly agree once you get used to yourself with no makeup on it is easier to wear less.


 
 Haha, it's almost like that with everything!!


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture said:


> So is it like indie makeup brands or like mac, clinique, urban decay, etc? Woah mac eyeshadows are like what, $14? Under $10 is a steal!



Define indie brands. haha. I don't like Clinique at sephora or cheap. 

I saw Makeup forever, bobbi brown, Clarisonic (I needed a MIA for BS anyways), MAC (My poor wallet. its flat.), Smashbox, NYX (I wanted to see if they had the jumbos, but it was so damn crowded), and urban decay. 

haha. No gurus for me to see. It was fairly calm when I went there. Guess the gurus decided to pack up and have their little meetups somewhere else.



pink.couture said:


> Road trip. Long trip, like 16 hours. Don't ask why I'm not just flying, it has something to do with "moving".. and putting things in storage . Flying would be so much better! But I don't mind getting out of town for a couple days. A couple months ago I was wearing makeup everyday and it's actually really helped my skin to take a break (not like it was in horrible condition).. but it's really improved. I think your face gets used to makeup. All I need is a little mascara now and some concealer for under my eyes.



Couldn't you just ship your boxes or hire someone to drive them to your new place? haha. that sucks though. be sure to stretch, and hit up the outlets on the way! haha. if I have enough time in the morning, I'll put on tinted moisturizer and eyeshadow. totally agree with you on the break. Seeing girls without makeup that always wear makeup..it makes them look so haggard. like, red eyes, and skin who looks like its last time to breath was in 1997.


----------



## alyssa18

pink.couture said:


> Guessing you don't like juicystar07? Lol. She reminds me of the demi lovato of disney channel. I would've said miley but I think she is spreading her wings and kind of ditching that scene.Thank God!! Sorry but, I'm starting to like her (miley) more that way. I don't want to be mean... so no comment. I just don't like watching juicy.


 Actually I don't mind her I just don't get the obsession.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Define indie brands. haha. I don't like Clinique at sephora or cheap.
> 
> I saw Makeup forever, bobbi brown, Clarisonic (I needed a MIA for BS anyways), MAC (My poor wallet. its flat.), Smashbox, NYX (I wanted to see if they had the jumbos, but it was so damn crowded), and urban decay.
> 
> haha. No gurus for me to see. It was fairly calm when I went there. Guess the gurus decided to pack up and have their little meetups somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just ship your boxes or hire someone to drive them to your new place? haha. that sucks though. be sure to stretch, and hit up the outlets on the way! haha. if I have enough time in the morning, I'll put on tinted moisturizer and eyeshadow. totally agree with you on the break. Seeing girls without makeup that always wear makeup..it makes them look so haggard. like, red eyes, and skin who looks like its last time to breath was in 1997.


 
Ehh.. like pure cosmetics. They aren't really that big yet, kinda "indie". I suppose there were tons of those. But now since you say bobbi brown I have more of an idea. I can only imagine what the nyx counter was like....

Well, good question. Long story short my mom wanted to save money and get something in return. So she decided to buy this huge custom trailer to haul all of the crap out to our new house and storage. It would cost the same as movers but I suppose you get to keep the trailer. My brother does snowmobiling (great for hauling that around) and inside it has windows so it's perfect for camping. I'm not really that big in to camping, but whatever. Only down part is we have to make like 3 trips. Someone kill me!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alyssa- Ditto. I don't get the obsession with either of them. The older one annoys the hell out of me with her 'dumb blonde' act. Isn't she in law school?? Come on, its not cute, you just look stupid. The one with the brown hair is very boring to me....very boring.

MAC- Guessing you had a good time at IMATS? I'm not heavily into makeup but I always thought it would be cool to go. I never take the time to research when the next one is going to be..


I wasted most of the night watching the BET awards *sigh* it wasn't as bad as previous yrs but it wasn't good either...


----------



## alyssa18

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Alyssa- Ditto. I don't get the obsession with either of them. The older one annoys the hell out of me with her 'dumb blonde' act. Isn't she in law school?? Come on, its not cute, you just look stupid. The one with the brown hair is very boring to me....very boring.
> 
> MAC- Guessing you had a good time at IMATS? I'm not heavily into makeup but I always thought it would be cool to go. I never take the time to research when the next one is going to be..
> 
> 
> I wasted most of the night watching the BET awards *sigh* it wasn't as bad as previous yrs but it wasn't good either...


 idk I think she just graduated college. Is she going to law school? Yeah I agree she seems really obnoxious.


----------



## MACsarah

Just remembered, I saw a Stila booth, too. 



That sounds fun to do! lmfao. Knowing my parents, they'd probably want to get a trailer out of moving, too. I just read your latest blog post, and you mentioned a algebra book. What algebra are you taking this year? I'm so not looking forward to doing alg again. >.<

LadyLouboutin08: lol. from what I've read, Elle and Blair might be ditching their roots, move out to LA, and do whatever they want to do there. Guess Elle isn't going to law school after all. *shrug* I remember her talking about the LSAT.

edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjZRXSy_ffs&feature=channel
I'm dead. shes more obsessed then me.


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Ditto. I don't get the obsession with either of them. The older one annoys the hell out of me with her 'dumb blonde' act. Isn't she in law school?? Come on, its not cute, you just look stupid. The one with the brown hair is very boring to me....very boring.


 
Her name is "Elle" (fake name.. she picked elle, try lisa). Elle woods. Legally Blonde? 

You couldn't have said it better, an* act. *

I'm not against her changing her name because she was probably just protecting herself. I'm not a hater, I just see through a lot of things. Now if she does continue to become a high paid lawyer, I'm wondering if she's going to continue recording little cute "beauty" videos for youtube? What lawyer..... hmm, I'm going to stop. It's just really unprofessional. Think of all your high-paying clients watching you curl your hair on youtube :lolots:.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Hmph, well I'm curious to see what they make of themselves.....one day that youtube money is going to stop coming in. 




I am sooo bored. My friends have gone clubbing and my SO has gone to bed because he's tired. What's a girl to do?


----------



## MACsarah

Elizabeth and Lisa. haha. I checked the blog.

lmfao. I know several  partners who have been nothing but angels. Lawyers aren't known to be professional, angelic and goodytwoshoes. I don't think she has to worry there.

LadyLouboutin08: Mommy and daddy's money to fall back on, giirrl! jk jk. I'm sure they'll go to beuty school, or something. because you know, beauty is their passion!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOZgLkvuMyU&feature=channel
3:18. I can't get over her. I feel like a creep watching the video. BUT OMG>


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.couture- I don't have an issue with her wanting to be a lawyer and making youtube vids about hair and makeup because we all have hobbies. My issue is the dumb blonde act. You don't have to dumb yourself down to make people like you....if you feel that's something you have to do, then a career in law may not be for you.

MAC- I agree. I know a lawyer and while he may be professional, he's def not angelic or pleasant to be around...but he does his job....very well.

ETA: These YT gurus start young, don't they? She can't be older than 11 or 12. Unless it was for dance, I never wore makeup at that age *shrugs* She does come off very bubbly and fun..


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Just remembered, I saw a Stila booth, too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fun to do! lmfao. Knowing my parents, they'd probably want to get a trailer out of moving, too. I just read your latest blog post, and you mentioned a algebra book. What algebra are you taking this year? I'm so not looking forward to doing alg again. >.<
> 
> LadyLouboutin08: lol. from what I've read, Elle and Blair might be ditching their roots, move out to LA, and do whatever they want to do there. Guess Elle isn't going to law school after all. *shrug* I remember her talking about the LSAT.
> 
> edit:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjZRXSy_ffs&feature=channel
> I'm dead. shes more obsessed then me.


 
Crud. How old is that kid? She looks 11! Maybe 12. She's cute though and so funny!


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: Dude. I hate the dumb act. Its just so annoying! girls think its cute to say "opps. My bad, blonde moment!" every 5 seconds. its not cute! Most of my friends are guys, and they always make fun of girls who act dumb. My friends say they are easy to convince to do *anything* they want. Then they get a little mad, and they want to fight me! because of what they did. They act all tough the moment they see me. lmfao. its like, sweetheart, I just saw you pretending to not knowing where the gulf of mexico was! don't even try me..

pink.couture: I was thinking 9! haha.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: Dude. I hate the dumb act. Its just so annoying! girls think its cute to say "opps. My bad, blonde moment!" every 5 seconds. its not cute! Most of my friends are guys, and they always make fun of girls who act dumb. My friends say they are easy to convince to do *anything* they want. Then they get a little mad, and they want to fight me! because of what they did. They act all tough the moment they see me. lmfao. its like, sweetheart, I just saw you pretending to not knowing where the gulf of mexico was! don't even try me..



Chicks like that annoy me and I have no tolerance for them. Its true, a lot of the girls who act dumb can be talked into almost *anything*. Especially when the girl is acting dumb because a guy is in the room and she thinks they find it cute. 

No idiot, they don't find it cute...they really do think you look dumb. They just go along with it becasue they know they can manipulate your silly ass into doing what they want you to do


----------



## MACsarah

Did you watch the BET awards tonight? I'm watching youtube clips of the Airplanes performance. Not sure if I like it. Keyshia killed it though. Maybe I didn't like it for the outfits. haha.

Yeah, that act is not cute. Then they get all offended and stuff when people talk to them in a condescending tone in class. They try to act all hurt when you laugh at their mistakes. I can't see what makes them think its cute to act dumb infront of a guy. It will make you seem vulnerable AKA easy and just really immature.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Girl don't get me started on the BET awards. There were some nice moments but overall it sucked. 

I love Keyshia but I thought she looked and sounded a mess. She has the capacity to do better. Chris Brown did a nice job, even though I was waiting for him to kill Thriller like he did at the World Music awards a few yrs back. I still think he's a trifling woman beater but I'll admit he's a talented one. 

My heart softened a bit when he started crying until my ignorant friend interupted saying "He just wants some sympathy for whopping Rihanna's ass" LOL, his words not mine. Then I remembered why I no longer care for him, lol.

My mom called me fussing because she wanted Prince to perform some of his oldies....but I knew he wouldn't. He's not the same oversexed Prince he used to be.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Just remembered, I saw a Stila booth, too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fun to do! lmfao. Knowing my parents, they'd probably want to get a trailer out of moving, too. I just read your latest blog post, and you mentioned a algebra book. What algebra are you taking this year? I'm so not looking forward to doing alg again. >.<
> 
> LadyLouboutin08: lol. from what I've read, Elle and Blair might be ditching their roots, move out to LA, and do whatever they want to do there. Guess Elle isn't going to law school after all. *shrug* I remember her talking about the LSAT.
> 
> edit:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjZRXSy_ffs&feature=channel
> I'm dead. shes more obsessed then me.


 
*Macsarah:* Last year I took pre-algebra. This year I took algebra. My mom wanted me to take algebra this year just to get it over with so I can move on (some schools allow you to take pre-algebra in freshman year). I don't like algebra either.

*LL:*  I agree, somehow I think the hype of the youtube beauty thing will settle. There's seriously more to life and people will figure it out. People obsess. 

Oh no, I'm not saying I'm against her being a lawyer and enjoying the hobby but I just can't understand how she can pursue law with her busy "youtube beauty schedule" and act really dumb online and not have clients see that and second think her representing them. I don't know, I personally would be self conscious of having the people I work with seeing me online curling my hair and talking about different things.  A lot of people type their lawyer's names in to google before hiring them just to see if there is anything they should know in advance. With all the trouble they have had with their identity and how they were threatening viewers when they would email them asking for explanation, I couldn't imagine, I just couldn't. Proof is all over google. Honestly, if she isn't pursuing law anymore she's probably thought about the issues I'm saying.

There are many great youtube gurus but by far, they aren't the best. They are good at what they do, but not the best.

*Macsarah:* Yeah I'm sure there are lawyers that's don't behave themselves. But I do believe they have to have some form of composure in court. They can't act like idiots if they want to be successful and have good clients. There was one lawyer my mom interviewed he was a total blow bag, idiot. Did my mom hire him? Heck no! She went with the settled, professional one. There are definitely idiots out there but it's if you want to be successful.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.couture- Oh, I get what you're saying. I misunderstood you, sorry  I agree. Persuing a career in law isn't easy and she would have to put the YT gig aside for a moment. I admit if she was my lawyer and I saw her dumb blonde act on YT I would kick her to the curb. I couldn't take her serously and I doubt many other people will be able to. 

It seems like some gurus start off great but then the 'fame' gets to their heads and they start half assing it...kinda sucks.


----------



## MACsarah

I hate chris brown. haha. And I love your friend, he sounds lovely. yeah, I really don't believe anything that _man_ says. I wish he would give up and melt away somewhere..

I didn't even know prince was performing this year. What did he do?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ He didn't perform but he recieved the Lifetime Achievement Award. Normally they have some celebs pay tribute to the recipient and then the recipient sings a few of their biggest hits. 

Since Prince is no longer wearing chaps with his bare ass hanging out, and the content of his music has changed, I wasn't expecting him to preform. I wish he would've though...I love quite a few of his older songs.


ETA: Yes, my friend is lovely. Ignorant..but lovely. He never neglects to say exactly how he feels, he's blunt and I appreciate it. He def keeps me laughing all the time.


----------



## basicandorganic

I really want to go on a La Mer spree. I wanna try their foundations. hmphhh


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Pink.couture- Oh, I get what you're saying. I misunderstood you, sorry  I agree. Persuing a career in law isn't easy and she would have to put the YT gig aside for a moment. I admit if she was my lawyer and I saw her dumb blonde act on YT I would kick her to the curb. I couldn't take her serously and I doubt many other people will be able to.
> 
> *It seems like some gurus start off great but then the 'fame' gets to their heads and they start half assing it...kinda sucks*.


 
Very true. I don't like how pinkiecharm trades the makeup mac and other major companies sends her for review and says they are new on makeupalley.  And she's not even embarrassed! She doesn't even wear any of the makeup, how can she review anything? Then when she started with her "get off your a$$, I'm not google" thing, that was really annoying. She supposedly is "helping" viewers choose the right product.. how can she treat them so terribly when they are giving her so many opportunities by watching her videos? She's really greedy. 

Pursebuzz is such a sweetheart. She has like 200,000 subscribers and fame has never got to her head. She's actually a member on tpf! I like her attitude.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> I hate *chris brown*. haha. And I love your friend, he sounds lovely. yeah, I really don't believe anything that _man_ says. I wish he would give up and melt away somewhere..
> 
> I didn't even know prince was performing this year. What did he do?


 
I don't really like his music.

*Basic:* I heard their makeup is really good! I haven't tried any yet though.


----------



## basicandorganic

yeah im so tired of other brands :/ i swear i have all of sephora in my bathroom and i still HATE all my foundations. they leave my skin gross even if i wear it for like, an hour.

i need something light and really nice on my skin


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pink.couture said:


> Very true. I don't like how pinkiecharm trades the makeup mac and other major companies sends her for review and says they are new on makeupalley.  And she's not even embarrassed! She doesn't even wear any of the makeup, how can she review anything? Then when she started with her "get off your a$$, I'm not google" thing, that was really annoying. She supposedly is "helping" viewers choose the right product.. how can she treat them so terribly when they are giving her so many opportunities by watching her videos? She's really greedy.
> 
> Pursebuzz is such a sweetheart. She has like 200,000 subscribers and fame has never got to her head. She's actually a member on tpf! I like her attitude.



I've never heard of Pursebuzz but I'll check her out. 

I used to like Pinkiecharm and would always wonder why people give her so much crap. Then I started hearing about the makeup trading and how nasty her attitude comes off sometimes. I no longer subscribe to her anymore...


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: thats pretty nice for prince. haha. Hey, atleast your friend is honest. I have a few naive friends who think Chris is totally changed. right..

pink.couture: she does what?! she reviews a products and then puts it up for trade?EWWW!


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> LadyLouboutin08: thats pretty nice for prince. haha. Hey, atleast your friend is honest. I have a few naive friends who think Chris is totally changed. right..
> 
> pink.couture: she does what?! she reviews a products and then puts it up for trade?EWWW!


 
Reviews.. key word "reviews"!!! Who knows, she might fake review them. She might base her "review" off of what everyone else says and hopes she just blends in. She doesn't show pics of her wearing it or even wear it while she reviews it. Most people do that, not her.

*LL- *Yeah, definitely check her out. She does a lot of inspired hair tutorials... she's great at hair.

Again, I don't watch much youtube. I know just enough about each guru I watch. I'm following people on twitter who talk a lot about it. Seriously, there are weeks-- months that go by I don't click a single beauty video.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- I don't believe Chirs has changed one bit and I'm pretty inclined to think that a lot of people don't think he's changed either. He def isn't selling many albums at the moment...most people have outgrown him and moved on to Trey Songz.

Pink.couture- I will def check her out. I don't watch YT vids everyday but I do go on a few times a week to check them out.

I have a Phillip Lim ikat dress that I haven't worn yet...I think I'll pull it out tomorrow. I was on Phillip overload for a minute and then I put aside a lot of my pieces because I was waiting for the right time to wear them. Well the time is now, I need to stop playing and start actually wearing the things I buy...


----------



## pink.couture

basicandorganic said:


> yeah im so tired of other brands :/ i swear i have all of sephora in my bathroom and i still HATE all my foundations. they leave my skin gross even if i wear it for like, an hour.
> 
> i need something light and really nice on my skin


 
Like the sephora brand? The sephora brand is actually a pretty good deal (except for those mini finger nail polishes.. $5 for a small little bottle! yeah right). I need to go to sephora... however, I have enough makeup, I'd rather spend tons on clothes than makeup.


----------



## coachâ¥

I stopped by Sephora and Nordstrom to pick up a few things before I leave for Chicago on Friday.
Outfit:
dark washed rolled TR shorts
white v-neck
black McQueen scarf
black converse
black city/black Ray Ban Wayfarers 
Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Coach ring/diamond earrings


----------



## MACsarah

My computer is acting stupid which is why I can't respond to some posts. I type it up, but when I click a letter, my response box disappears before I click enter  poo. rewrite time!



> *Macsarah:* Last year I took pre-algebra. This year I took algebra. My mom wanted me to take algebra this year just to get it over with so I can move on (some schools allow you to take pre-algebra in freshman year). I don't like algebra either.



:O I thought pre-alg was in 7th grade, not fresh! I'm taking linear algebra this fall as a freshman. Yea, I like math, I just didn't like algebra. haha. are you not going to continue on with pre-calc next year?


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> My computer is acting stupid which is why I can't respond to some posts. I type it up, but when I click a letter, my response box disappears before I click enter  poo. rewrite time!
> 
> 
> 
> :O I thought pre-alg was in 7th grade, not fresh! I'm taking linear algebra this fall as a freshman. Yea, I like math, I just didn't like algebra. haha. are you not going to continue on with pre-calc next year?



Really? Hmm. Did you go to a private or public middle school where you learned it in 7th? That's really weird.  Most likely LA's schools are more ahead than where I'm from. Honestly, I've learned the bigger the better. It seems like in the bigger cities everything is more advanced and better, LOL! & Yes I will be.

*Coach:* I love chicago! I don't live too far from there.


----------



## MACsarah

I was talking regularly. I took algebra in 4th grade, but if I where to follow a regular schedule at my private school, 7th grade would be pre-algrebra, which I never took. haha. Yeah, public schools here might be a little move advanced.

edit:
LA public schools aren't known to be very prestigious and advanced though, so thats weird. I would almost say that they are lacking compared to most countries. O.o


----------



## oscarcat729

Speaking of makeup, I need new foundation. I've been using a powder one because I HATE feeling like I have stuff on my face. Any suggestions?


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> Speaking of makeup, I need new foundation. I've been using a powder one because I HATE feeling like I have stuff on my face. Any suggestions?


 
Laura Mercier's has great reviews. It's expensive. But what you pay is what you get.

*Macsarah: *No doubt your school is ahead. 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080421221040AAtzJrs

Looks like many other people say they took algebra in 9th too.

EDIT: And I definitely do remember taking bits and pieces in the grades you mentioned. It wasn't really called algebra, it was like a math class, but they touched base on a lot of the basics. But really where I live... actually taking "allegbra" is in the first year of high school.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I kinda just skimmed this. 

Elle as a lawyer. I wouldn't hire her. Hahahahahahahaha

I took algebra in 8th grade.


----------



## sarahlouise06

oscarcat729 said:


> Speaking of makeup, I need new foundation. I've been using a powder one because I HATE feeling like I have stuff on my face. Any suggestions?



I worship all Dior foundations, flawless is amazing! If you're feeling like splashing out La Prairie do an amazing foundation, I cost me roughly £50, so whatever that is in USD. 

I may be going to Egypt with my gay best friend in 3 weeks, HOW EXCITING!


----------



## xxlala

Oh. My. God. I didn't realize how often you guys checked this! I'm kind of overwhelmed by how much conversation I missed! It's kinda cool though too.. I'm not saying it in a bad way at all.

I only wear makeup when I'm going out/ going to work (at Anthropologie) because I don't want to be an ugly salesperson haha. Otherwise, I am wayyy too lazy. Sleep is more valuable to me than makeup application 

Have you guys heard of Queen's Wardrobe? It looks super cool and I found this Proenza Schouler PS1 lookalike but it's at an affordable price! 

http://queenswardrobe.com/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=1132

Yay/Nay?

Also, I'm lusting for these cork sandals:

http://queenswardrobe.com/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=1604

On, and right now on the beautiful Monday morning where the humidity makes me want to shoot myself, I'm in a cubicle interning, and bored out of my mind because I don't want to make 800 phone calls asking people if they want to keep subscribing to our newsletter. 

Oufit:
Paolo Black Flats
AE Skinnies (cuffed bc I'm short)
Black Leather Belt
Purple H&M Shirt w/ Bow in the middle
Vintage Gray Blazer


----------



## oscarcat729

xxlala, you work at Anthro? I'm so jealous! I love anthro! I would've applied there but you have to be 18 

I just got 3 shots! Ok, they weren't all shots, but they involved needles in my skin, so yea.... happy monday lol.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> I kinda just skimmed this.
> 
> Elle as a lawyer. I wouldn't hire her. Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> I took algebra in 8th grade.



Lol.  That's what I said too.

pre-algebra or straight up algebra in 8th?

*Sarah:* Omg! That sounds like so much fun, I hope you get to go.

*Xlala: *I couldn't fall asleep last night. Luckily, there were other posters up too. I'm not a huge cork fan.. however, they actually do look nice. I'd love to see the front! There aren't any pics though.

IMO, these are kinda cute:

http://queenswardrobe.com/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=1607

I almost think they look like something miu miu did. Am I right? Would you happen to know what the quality is like? I don't know if they are worth that much when I could invest an extra $100 or so and get a pair of house of harlow heels.


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> xxlala, you work at Anthro? I'm so jealous! I love anthro! I would've applied there but you have to be 18
> 
> I just got 3 shots! Ok, they weren't all shots, but they involved needles in my skin, so yea.... happy monday lol.


 
Shots?! Funny/true story, when I was a little girl I hated shots (I still do but if I could get away with this scenario still, I would). So it was time and the nurse came in and she was just about to poke me and I like hoped off the table and started running around screaming. Then, they had to call in the doctor to hold me down and again, I tried to get out of his grip and I couldn't, so I kicked him. Before I knew it there were like 5 people in the room holding me down. Long story short, I got poked, it was over, I felt like a big jerk after. Yes, at 5. [Now] right before they poke me I always ask for the freeze spray and sometimes, sometimes shed a couple tears. It hurts!  I got my finger tip cut off when I was little and went through tons of pain. All is good with that story.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I looove needles LOL its so weird but getting shots is so fun to me.

Going out for sushi with my friends:
Sheer Teenflo shortsleeve safari shirt
Slate Club Monaco tank with front hook button detail
Navy Rag & Bone skinny trousers
Goldish metallic Havaianas flip flops


----------



## MACsarah

pink.couture said:


> *Macsarah: *No doubt your school is ahead.
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080421221040AAtzJrs
> 
> Looks like many other people say they took algebra in 9th too.
> 
> EDIT: And I definitely do remember taking bits and pieces in the grades you mentioned. It wasn't really called algebra, it was like a math class, but they touched base on a lot of the basics. But really where I live... actually taking "allegbra" is in the first year of high school.



WOW. i actually never knew that. I thought a traditional math schedule was like this:
7- Prealgebra
8- Algebra 1
9-Geometry
10-trigonometry
11-Alg 2
12-pre calc
college- Calc, Calc 3, and  linear algebra which are optional.
At least around here they are. Even the schools that aren't the best have the same schedules on their transcripts.

I didn't take 4,5,6 grade math like most kids. In 4th, I had pre-algebra for 6 months with the 7th graders, then algebra with the 8th graders the other 3 motnhs. 5th grade I took geometry and trigonometry. 6th grade ALG 2, 7th pre calc for a few weeks, then this year I took calc. I probably shouldn't be asked what the traditional schedule for math is! haha.



I'm completely afraid of needles. Flu shots?  I have made exuses not to get them.  I hate anything sharp!


----------



## basicandorganic

Huh. I'm taking Calculus next year. D: My teacher's name is gonna be "Dr. Law", no joke.

I'm getting my closet done so I spent today reorganizing it to see which way would work best. Pretty much a waste of time but I woke up really late so it's no big deal. I'm going to have to move all my stuff into a different closet soon anyway, but I just wanted to see how it would look.

I organized all my cardigans from longest to shortest, same with my dresses LOL.. I have no life, im ocd.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I took Algebra in 8th grade, I go to private school. Some kids took it freshmen year, and some took it in 7th grade. At my school you can be on about a hundred different math schedules, depending on your skill level. There's slow, regular, advanced, honors, AP, all that fun stuff. I think every school does it a little differently. 

I'm almost done cleaning my room! Yay! It will be such a relief when it's over...

I'm just watching the Kardashians today, and I'll clean a little more later. Nothing all that interesting. I'm just wearing shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## MACsarah

^my school has the same thing going on. but then theres the kids who aren't lacking, or going ahead, they follow the same schedule that I posted above. I always thought all public schools followed the same schedule though! weird.



basicandorganic said:


> Huh. I'm taking Calculus next year. D: My teacher's name is gonna be "Dr. Law", no joke.




I'm well aware that most students don't take Calc in 8th grade by now..


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> ^my school has the same thing going on. but then theres the kids who aren't lacking, or going ahead, they follow the same schedule that I posted above. I always thought all public schools followed the same schedule though! weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that most students don't take Calc in 8th grade by now..


----------



## MACsarah

nvm. haha. I thought you where trying to say something else.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I went to a private school and took algebra in the 8th grade. My 9th grade yr I came in taking Geometry. I'm with MAC, I thought that was the way its supposed to be. *shrugs* 


ETA:The only difference with me was that I never took a pre calc class, my 12 grade calc class was a college course which I recieved college credit for. In 11th grade I took AP Statistics...

Mine-
8th- Algebra 
9th- Geometry
10th- AP Trig
11th- AP Stats 
12th AP Calc- I hated that class, I managed to do well but I hated every minute.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Mine goes...
8. algebra
9. geometry
10. algebra 2
11. precalc 
12. Calc

that's normal. There are people that had to retake algebra in 9th grade. And there are very few students that are ahead (only if you skipped a grade in math).


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: no trigonometry? or is that optional?  I heard it was at some schools. I hated trigonometry with a passion. that thing just didn't like me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ This year (junior year) I take PreCalc/Trig.


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mine-
> 8th- Algebra
> 9th- Geometry
> 10th- AP Trig
> 11th- AP Stats
> 12th AP Calc- I hated that class, I managed to do well but I hated every minute.



I don't think anyone liked their calc class! I didn't mind what we where learning or anything, but I didn't like the fact that I got taken advantaged of by the older students. They used to always "joke" around about me doing their homework, but they did it so often it made it seem serious. Most of the students in the class where juniors/seniors.

Does everyone have their classes for next year yet? I have mine, but I really don't want to go shopping for my supplies. but I know if I don't do it soon, theres not going to be enough left. Happens to me every single year. office depot around here is crappy with their inventory.


----------



## xxlala

my hs math structure was- 
9th: geometry
10th: algebra
11th: pre-calc
12th: ap stats/ ap calc

or.. at least that's what i took


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- HS kids never cease to amaze me....sounds to me like they were only half joking. I have my classes for next yr and I'll be buying my books soon....I'm a jr in college, it feels weird saying that, lol. 

It feel much better outside than it did last week. The humidity has taken a break so now we're dealing with temps in the mid 80's which I can take. Its a nice day out..

I'm getting ready to head to Panera and meet a college friend for some quick lunch, head to Target, and try to grab a quick mani/pedi. My fingernails are bare...they need some color. 

Outfit 
Black thin cardigan 
Kain Label black tank
Current Elliott shorts 
Donna Karan wedges 
Hoop earrings/Dannijo elephant necklace/watch/cocktail ring


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm sitting in a cafe with my computer... because the AC in our house decided to die yesterday, making today's over-90 heat practically unbearable in my house.


----------



## alyssa18

I took trig this year and I'm taking pre calc next year(jr year). I'm in advanced math thought kids who aren't in avanced take trig next year.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Trig was put into our algebra 2 and geometry classes, we had sections. And I think we'll do some of it next year too.


----------



## methcat

hey guys I know some of you follow my blog, for the love of retail! well my blogging partner J and I have decided to go our separate ways and be individual bloggers, and I just wanted to let you guys know! the link is in my sig! I'm going to make a post on forloveofretail explaining it a little bit, but it was nothing bad (no drama, sry) and we just wanted to try something new

please check it out and follow me on this one too


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I think I've told you this before, but I absolutely love your blog, and will definitely subscribe to your new one!

I think since it's summer now and I have nothing better to do I'm gonna start blogging again. I'm going to start a whole new blog I think because my last one didn't really go anywhere...


----------



## MACsarah

methcat said:


> hey guys I know some of you follow my blog, for the love of retail! well my blogging partner J and I have decided to go our separate ways and be individual bloggers, and I just wanted to let you guys know! the link is in my sig! I'm going to make a post on forloveofretail explaining it a little bit, but it was nothing bad (no drama, sry) and we just wanted to try something new
> 
> please check it out and follow me on this one too



awhh! I really liked that blog!  I'm sure your new blog is going to be just as great, if not greater! Is Jenna getting a new domain, too?


----------



## kmd1_123

Cool meth, I've never taken a look at your blog.
I'm going to now


----------



## methcat

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^I think I've told you this before, but I absolutely love your blog, and will definitely subscribe to your new one!
> 
> I think since it's summer now and I have nothing better to do I'm gonna start blogging again. I'm going to start a whole new blog I think because my last one didn't really go anywhere...



thank you so much  

blogging is so fun, and a much more productive way for me to spend my summer than by fooling around on forums (I don't fool around on tpf obviously this is SRS BUSINESS!)



MACsarah said:


> awhh! I really liked that blog!  I'm sure your new blog is going to be just as great, if not greater! Is Jenna getting a new domain, too?



thank you!!!! Nope she paid for forloveofretail.com so she's keeping it  



kmd1_123 said:


> Cool meth, I've never taken a look at your blog.
> I'm going to now



thank you! check out http://forloveofretail.com too!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm following your new one!


----------



## kmd1_123

^ Loved your blog, I noticed you've only started a couple months ago, but its really good so far! I'm going to check out your friend's one too.

and TPF is SERIOUS business


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> Mine goes...
> 8. algebra
> 9. geometry
> 10. algebra 2
> 11. precalc
> 12. Calc
> 
> that's normal. There are people that had to retake algebra in 9th grade. And there are very few students that are ahead (only if you skipped a grade in math).


 
Lol. I never had to retake a class. I think it's seriously that my old school was slow a$$. There were some kids taking PRE-algebra this year... and then everyone else in 9th was taking algebra.  Funny.. my mom wanted me to get tested and brush up on algebra over the summer because she didn't know what my new school's education level was like (if it was behind or ahead) and our neighbor got all pissy saying my mom was cutting down the town's school system. Screw them, this proves it, they ARE behind! 

Oh well. If my new school's education is a little ahead I'll just have to work extra hard and get through it, just like everything else in life.


----------



## pink.couture

methcat said:


> hey guys I know some of you follow my blog, for the love of retail! well my blogging partner J and I have decided to go our separate ways and be individual bloggers, and I just wanted to let you guys know! the link is in my sig! I'm going to make a post on forloveofretail explaining it a little bit, but it was nothing bad (no drama, sry) and we just wanted to try something new
> 
> please check it out and follow me on this one too


 
So http://merincashmere.blogspot.com is your new blog? I'll follow it when I log back in to mine later.


----------



## basicandorganic

huh... my math schedule was TOTALLY different.
i moved to a private school in grade 8 and the curriculum was always different from regular public schools.  i never really paid attention to the labels on my math curriculum... i just did it. it is pretty advanced though because as soon as i moved from a public school to this one i fell behind A LOT. but now i'm getting 99s so it's all good again.  math is THE BEST SUBJECT EVER. any kind of math. it's all so... straight forward...


----------



## methcat

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm following your new one!



yayay thank you  i'm pretty sure i'm following yours!



kmd1_123 said:


> ^ Loved your blog, I noticed you've only started a couple months ago, but its really good so far! I'm going to check out your friend's one too.
> 
> and TPF is SERIOUS business



thank you!!! 



pink.couture said:


> So http://merincashmere.blogspot.com is your new blog? I'll follow it when I log back in to mine later.



yes it isss  thank you!!!!!

i'm so excited, I'm going to my ranch for a few weeks on saturday and I can't waittt


----------



## miss_ritz

I didn't know we had so many teenage threads this is cool!  Is anyone going to university this year? I got accepted and I'm kinda freaking about the small dorms thing... I need really creative decorating/storage ideas!!


----------



## MACsarah

^congratulations on getting in and graduating from high school! I'm not going to uni next year, but there are plenty of girls in this thread who are..


----------



## oscarcat729

I am, miss_ritz! I'm sooo excited and worried to decorate my dorm room... I find out my room mate soon, I can't wait! I figured I shouldn't really dorm shop until I talk to her, so... soon!


----------



## miss_ritz

Yay I'm so excited for us!  haha. I don't even know what kind of dorm I will get, there's a lot of different types of rooms. Who knows, maybe I will get a single room so I don't have to stress about having a roommate. I'm like super anal about my stuff and room lol.


----------



## oscarcat729

I don't think many freshmen anywhere get singles, but good luck!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. Its very rare for freshman to get singles unless you're coming out of pocket for a place off campus. Its the main reason why I chose not to stay on campus...


----------



## MACsarah

Can't you make some obscure reason why you can't share a room to the dean or something? haha.


----------



## miss_ritz

At my school first-years can only apply to a certain area. The first-year residences have single rooms available.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Cool! Are the single residences picked randomly or is there a fee for them?


----------



## methcat

At my school, no freshmen have singles unless you have extreme circumstances. I got one of the ****tiest roommates in the world who caused me physical and mental health problems, and once she moved out the school gave me a free pass and didn't make me get a new roommate. it was a blessing in disguise haha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Physical and mental? Goodness, what the hell was she doing to you? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## miss_ritz

When you fill out your housing application you check whether or not you want to pay an extra fee for a single room. Rooms are given out based on a lottery system and if you get a single room and you're paying an extra fee, you don't get a roommate.


----------



## methcat

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Physical and mental? Goodness, what the hell was she doing to you? If you don't mind me asking



I think i posted earlier in this thread about it if you want a more detailed explanation (i might've included pics)

she was a slobby, unorganized drug addicted pole dancer at her worst
at her best, she was a really nice young naive girl who was "having problems adjusting to college"

she was just stressing me out to the point where I was having like, panic attack type things that would shut me down and make me unable to do anything but lie in bed for hours on end, and so i would have to miss class/turn hw in late and stuff

it was essentially a super stressful living condition that was more than just a bothersome roommate haha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Oh, I remember you posting about it. I saw the pics of your room and was like  I'm sorry you had to be subjected to that kinda thing, and I'm glad that you won't have to be put in situations like that anymore. I don't know what I would do in a situation like that ...I'm a neat freak and I probably would have moved out. Are you loving having the dorm to yourself?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Can't you make some obscure reason why you can't share a room to the dean or something? haha.


 
Brilliant Idea- have your therapist write you a note saying that it would be bad for your mental health to have to share a room. I wonder if that would work.....


----------



## xxlala

Hahahha. At my school there were a few singles, but the majority of them were doubles/triples. I agree with methcat, crazy roommate = hell. My first roommate moved out (she claims is was because she didn't want to be on the meal plan, the real reason I'm not sure... we didn't get along at all) but with a good roommate, like I got second semester (I requested her because I was lonely haha), college was like 100x better.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> Brilliant Idea- have your therapist write you a note saying that it would be bad for your mental health to have to share a room. I wonder if that would work.....



It would, I'm almost sure. Using any form of doctors excuse always works. Especially if it's for a good reason.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pink.couture said:


> It would, I'm almost sure. Using any form of doctors excuse always works. Especially if it's for a good reason.



Some colleges might not take sh-t like that though....it would be worth a shot, but freshman year at least I'd want a roomate, just because it would be like an automatic friend, even if you don't end up being best best friends.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> Some colleges might not take sh-t like that though....it would be worth a shot, but *freshman year at least I'd want a roomate, just because it would be like an automatic friend, even if you don't end up being best best friends*.



Who knows.

That's my philosophy too. However, at the same time I don't want the roommate digging through my stuff and stealing things.. it's a difficult situation but I suppose the only thing you can do is keep a small stock of clothing and leave your really, really expensive things at home. These days you can't trust anyone.


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ *Physical and mental? Goodness, what the hell was she doing to you?* If you don't mind me asking



 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pink.couture said:


> Who knows.
> 
> That's my philosophy too. However, at the same time *I don't want the roommate digging through my stuff and stealing things*.. it's a difficult situation but I suppose the only thing you can do is keep a small stock of clothing and leave your really, really expensive things at home. These days you can't trust anyone.


 

My worst fear. I don't let anyone, even my friends borrow my clothes. I get anxiety attacks when I think about it. LOL I've only ever let one friend borrow my stuff, and we were living together at the time, so I was with her like 24/7 to monitor it. Also, I borrowed something of hers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When I go to college I won't know anybody and I'll have no friends, so at least a roommate is someone to talk to. Although I'd probably rather be by myself, because people tend to piss me off, and I don't really mind being alone...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When I go to college I won't know anybody and I'll have no friends, so at least a roommate is someone to talk to. Although I'd probably rather be by myself, because people tend to piss me off, and I don't really mind being alone...



My thoughts exactly... I don't want to go where I know someone anyway.


----------



## tatianadotcom

What grade/age is everyone? I'm 18, I'll be a sophomore in college this August.


----------



## MACsarah

^did you skip a grade? thats so cool  haha. I'm 14 and a upcoming freshman.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm 15, soon to be 16, and I'll be a junior in the fall.


----------



## pink.couture

*Purse:* I'd love to get an apartment in college but my parents would refuse to pay for it if I could live on campus, safer, probably cheaper. My mom said if I wanted to get a job and pay that would be a different story...

but of course that means less money to spend on fashion and college life. 

*Cute_classy:* I LOVE being alone. You can do whatever you want.. if I'm around a friends too long, I go nuts. My other siblings are always staying overnight at friends. I couldn't do it. I hate sleeping over at peoples places, it just isn't like my own space. I'm always on my toes.

*Tatiana:* I'm 15. Entering sophomore year. 

*Macsarah:* You're very mature for your age, I would've never guessed. I thought you were a little older than me? Maybe that's purse...


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'll 16 turning 17 this year, going to be a senior in the fall. Wow.. It sounds so weird. I still feel like a freshman lol.

Is anyone else excited about the Burberry makeup launch? I think its overpriced since the packaging looks so small but nonetheless I really want to try out the eyeshadows!

I'm getting ready to watch Knight and Day and to grab some ice cream crepes after. I have no idea what I want to wear.


----------



## basicandorganic

I'm so tired today. I think I have the flu and I'm going camping in 2 days... with friends... I dunno how I'm going to pull this off.
3 days of wilderness. Urghhh.


----------



## basicandorganic

pinkpol15h said:


> I'll 16 turning 17 this year, going to be a senior in the fall. Wow.. It sounds so weird. I still feel like a freshman lol.
> 
> Is anyone else excited about the Burberry makeup launch? I think its overpriced since the packaging looks so small but nonetheless I really want to try out the eyeshadows!
> 
> I'm getting ready to watch Knight and Day and to grab some ice cream crepes after. I have no idea what I want to wear.



I'm excited about the burberry makeup launch too, pink! I probably won't get any because I'm tryin to control myself, lol. :3

And I really want crepes after you said that. Mmmm.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I agree with those of you who like being alone, I'm an only child so I'm used to it. I enjoy my own company and having my own space. 

tatianadotcom- Welcome  I'm 20 and I'll be a jr in the fall. 

Pinkpol- I haven't heard anything about the Burberry makeup launch! I'll head over to temptalia and have a look. 

Basic- Feel better! Being sick in the summer is the worst. 

It is such a gorgeous day today! I turned my AC down and opened some windows because there's a nice breeze blowing. I got up early, ran 3 miles, ate breakfast, and ran a few errands. Now I'm getting ready to drop some clothes off at the Scholar shop and then I'm going to head to my aunt's house. 

Outfit 
Tucker drawstring cami dress 
Tan thong sandals 
Hoop earrings/thin tan leather bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Pink.couture most colleges (I think) require you to live on campus freshman year if you're not commuting from school.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Basic, I'm going camping in August for a couple days. Its gonna be my first time. Any tips on what to bring/wear?
Lol this is the first Burberry makeup collection so its worth it!!  you gotta get some! A crepe shop just opened in STC so that's where I'm headed! I've been craving crepes for weeks.

Outfit (I'm hoping it won't be too cold by the time I'm finished with the movie and dinner):
Peach and white striped Club Monaco mens vneck
Black CM silk shorts
Current/Elliot denim vest
Black Minnetonka Thunderbird moccasins 
SF tiedye hobo
Black RB Wayfarer 54


----------



## MACsarah

Just came back from yogurtland with my friend. My bike cut my knee though. Ouchie. haha. My knee is so ugly after years of sports. Anyways, don't you guys love frozen yogurt? i'm obsessed. Cookie dough+froyo+straberries+kiwis+Blueberries+crunshy granola+Marshmellows=AMAZINGGG. hahahaha.

pink.couture: yeah, you're mixing me up with purse  

pinkpol15h: First though: "burberry is making makeup now? what the hell.." Yeah, this is the first time hearing about it.


----------



## basicandorganic

Depends on where you're going/what the weather is gonna be like!

I'm going to a completely forested area, it's really beautiful and I'll take pictures. There's no shower or toilets or running water... so I'm kind of dreading it, but whatever.
Hopefully you've already got the tent/sleeping bag packed, and the other basics like food, toilet paper, LOL etc.

Even though theres no running water, I still bring a small bottle of leave-in shampoo/conditioner, deoderant. (Usually just travel sizes.) Brushes, hair ties.
I also bring my regular skin care stuff that doesn't need to be washed off, like moisterizer, etc. And I bring these organic facial/hand wipes and a bar of soap.
I don't bring make-up, LOL. So all my friends get to see my face natural.  Yay.

Now, for sleeping bags... I bring an inflatable mini-mattress with a sleeping bag because the area we go to is on a slope and its really hard on my back. Depends on where you're going.

Don't forget stuff that protects you from bugs, etc. And also after-bite is really helpful. We're gonna be going this weekend and it's suppose to be cold - so hopefully there won't be too many mosquitos.
Sunscreen is a must.

Pack really, REALLY comfy clothes. I bring t-shirts, button down flannel, tanks, swimwear, sweats, shorts, and maybe denim, sweaters. Camping isn't really the place to look 'put together'... By the 3rd day... I'm living in sweats and moccasins.. We really rough it when we go, we hike nearly the whole day with my dog.
I wouldn't bring flipflops if the area you are going to is bumpy and 'natural'. I went last year and I destroyed like... 5 pairs because they get caught in the ground. I would bring running shoes/sneakers, definitely. But, all of us usually look like rugged bums by the end of it... so clothing doesn't really matter.
I bring a wind breaker, and some longer sweaters and pants, just in case. And sunglasses.

My friend brings this... thing. LOL Incase it rains, which is also probable, he pulls it up in between two trees.... and its like a little roof. It's high though.

We usually take a boat from the shore to the mid-lake, where there is a little isle which we set up on.

Remember to take a book, music, etc. Don't take things you're afraid to ruin though.

I take my bike, also because i usually spend the days hiking/biking with my friend and our dogs.

But yeah. LOL. We don't really take pictures of each other, since... we look like **** by the third day. LOL.

OH! And the food, if you're going with friends, divide it up evenly. And remember to bring a jug of water for drinking that is big enough for everyone. And also washing hands, teeth, face, etc.

I'm probably forgetting a bunch, but I'm packing tomorrow and while I'm there, I'll bring my mum's iPad and jot down little notes of what I forgot to bring... but I don't know what kind of camping trip you're going to, so this is a bit general!  I hope you have fun!!


----------



## kmd1_123

*tatianadotcom*: I'm 17 and going to be a freshman in university next year

*pinkpol15h*: Um jealous.. take me with you! I've never been either, but it looks like fun! I'd say tent, sleeping bag, change of clothing (obvi), pocket knife incase of emergency, toilet paper, personal essentials like tooth brush, and stuff, food. Thats all i have!

Outfit today:
Abercrombie skinny jeans
Roots canvas eco bag
AE black tee
Birkinstock Arizona sandals
Rayban Wayfarer 54

Wow *basicandorganic* you really hit it on the head! LOL


----------



## pink.couture

Hmmm... I haven't heard of the burberry makeup launch. I love burberry! I'm kinda excited...

Now this might give me an excuse to buy makeup.. uhg!


----------



## pink.couture

Does anyone know the price range for the burberry makeup?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Pink.C, the UK prices are between 20-30 if I remember correctly. Burberry colours are all nice neutrals.

Basic, I think you prepared me for a lifetime of camping LOL. 
I was hoping not to look like a bum but I guess that's unavoidable. Thanks for the tips, basic and kmd 

Mac, our equivalent of that (aka pinkberry or something?) Is yogen fruz! Yummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MACsarah

Pinkberry is nice, but overpriced as f*** and they don't have nearly as many toppings as Yogurtland. And Yogurtland is self serve and they weigh it at the end, and then you get the price. Pinkberry has someone else to put the toppings on, and sometimes they don't put the right amount/ratio that you want. 

We have yogen fruz here, too! 

order: Yogurt land>yogen fruz>Pinkberry

I like pinkberry when I want to feel better about myself and eat "healthy". The other two just make me get all captain crunch and chocolate chip in there..


----------



## pink.couture

*Pinkpol:* That's actually not that bad. I'm a big, big neutral fan so I'll definitely have to check it out. If I wear makeup... it's neutral. I have some crazy colors from mac but never use them.


----------



## kmd1_123

I want a Yogurtland too, that sounds amazing, Buffet styled frozen yogurt, mmm!


----------



## MACsarah

You totally need to find one in Canada! its the best!

..yeah, I know, I sound like kim kardashian endorsing another product.


----------



## alyssa18

When does the burberry makeup come out? Can someone pst a link?


----------



## basicandorganic

yeah... im kinda excited about this burberry makeup.


----------



## methcat

yogurtland is the best

has anyone in the LA area been to 21 choices? they have one by USC, one in pasadena, and two in claremont

amazing!! it's like coldstones but with frozen yogurt and better


----------



## pinkpol15h

We have coldstones here!  marble slab is good too. Is marble slab available in us too?

I think the burberry makeup launches in july.


----------



## MACsarah

21 choices would be in my top yogurt places if the employs where actually nice to the customers. Yes, I'm talking to you, Pasadena location.


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> 21 choices would be in my top yogurt places if the employs where actually nice to the customers. Yes, I'm talking to you, Pasadena location.



wtf are they mean?

mine are almost TOO friendly!!!!


----------



## kmd1_123

Wowie, you all have enough choices in frozen yogurt! I've only been to Yogan Fruz, and a little yogurt/ice cream place near my high school.

Canada, please bring me more choices in Yogurt!


----------



## 212bagcrazy

you have to get a foley and corinna mid city tote-- i have one and i'm obsessed.  they can be kind of pricey, but  i've seen them on ebay recently for something like $150.


----------



## pink.couture

pinkpol15h said:


> We have coldstones here!  marble slab is good too. Is marble slab available in us too?
> 
> I think the burberry makeup launches in july.



Coldstone is LOVE. It's extremely fatty though. Lol

* 212bagcrazy:* This?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3088890...-4F46-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA

Yeah, it's ok. Within the past week I've seen sooo many bags I want. I need a job! I want to get a job at nordstom when I turn 16. Doubt they'd hire but who knows, maybe in the bp section? Or the ebar (I'd rather go to f21 though). On their employment website it says they don't mind hiring minors so who knows.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not too keen on frozen yogurt but I LOVE coldstone. 

Pink.couture- Nordstroms wants their employees to at least be 18. F21 might be the best place to start. 
__________________

I'm loving this mild weather we've been having, its so gorgeous. I'm getting ready to get dressed so I can take my SO's car to the dealership for maintenance. He doesn't have time to do it, so I figured I would help him out. Then I'll probably stop by Barnes and Noble to grab some magazines and a new book to read. I've been slacking on my reading lately and I need to get back into the habit. 

Autumn Cashmere sleeveless black cardigan 
LNA black pocket tee
J brand rolled shorts in "indigo"
A-wang Alla wedges 
Hoop earrings/"A" initial necklace/stacked beaded bracelets


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I don't even think there's a frozen yogurt place here... at least not that I know of. 
I woke up early this morning to go to the gym, and just got back!


----------



## pink.couture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not too keen on frozen yogurt but I LOVE coldstone.
> 
> Pink.couture- Nordstroms wants their employees to at least be 18. F21 might be the best place to start.
> __________________
> 
> I'm loving this mild weather we've been having, its so gorgeous. I'm getting ready to get dressed so I can take my SO's car to the dealership for maintenance. He doesn't have time to do it, so I figured I would help him out. Then I'll probably stop by Barnes and Noble to grab some magazines and a new book to read. I've been slacking on my reading lately and I need to get back into the habit.
> 
> Autumn Cashmere sleeveless black cardigan
> LNA black pocket tee
> J brand rolled shorts in "indigo"
> A-wang Alla wedges
> Hoop earrings/"A" initial necklace/stacked beaded bracelets



I thought that. I bet the minors thing only applies to the cafe/e-bar thing. Even at that I doubt you would get store discounts there. The forever I'm moving by is huge.. it's one of those XXi ones.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> I don't even think there's a frozen yogurt place here... at least not that I know of.
> I woke up early this morning to go to the gym, and just got back!



I forget.. you're on the east coast right?? Google it, lol! I know where I'm moving there's a pinkberry.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pink.couture said:


> I forget.. you're on the east coast right?? Google it, lol! I know where I'm moving there's a pinkberry.


 
Yep. LOL deffinantly no Pinkberry here. All of the others are like "yogurt land" or something weird like that. Which I've never heard of. I don't know...


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm not a froyo fan, but we have a gelato place near us and oh my god. It's so good. And the berry flavors are dairy-free and pretty low on calories. I might get some today


----------



## MACsarah

methcat said:


> wtf are they mean?
> 
> mine are almost TOO friendly!!!!



Yeea!  I think I caught them on a bad they. I got a girl with a horrible attitude. she pissed me off so much I just went to starbucks after wards.

Yogurtland is way better then having a pinkberry. Purse, you need to go there.

oscarcat729: gellato is yummy! I love it. Which is your favorite Berry flavor? Am I the only one who doesn't like sorbet though?


----------



## xxlala

East Coast (or at least Boston) have Berryline, Boyo, Red Mango.. but Berryline is BY FAR the best because the yogurt itself tastes better. I think we're starting to buy into the whole froyo trend because it is healthier.

I used to love Coldstone.. and then I worked there for a summer and my wrists are all messed up because I'm not a huge person (aka not very strong) and mixing the toppings with the icecream was too strenuous for my wrists.

*212bagcrazy: *I wanted a Foley + Corinna Mid City Tote too! However, I just bought a LV Speedy 25 a month and a half ago. Also, I just ordered a Rebecca Minkoff MAM and Matinee from Luna Boston (I'm deciding which one to keep) sooo I'm kind of on a ban from now on. THIS is why I have two jobs this summer, my spending habits are literally horrible.

*pink.couture:* Nordstrom's is pickier for who they want to hire because they are a higher end store and therefore have higher qualifications. I've been working retail for two years and this is what I've learned:

- DON'T work in a store that gets too busy. You will go crazy. aka f21 might drive you nuts and make you super tired.
- I say work in a store like Express, AE, etc. because they only get semi-busy, the employees are friendly, and I think the pay isn't that bad. I started at Abercrombie and it really wasn't that bad. Now at Anthro, it gets so busy I go kind of crazy and when we close, it takes forever to clean up and tidy all the clothes.


----------



## MACsarah

^I went to berryline with my brother this fall! It was yummy! hahah. I'm obsessed with Froyo to the point that its not even healthy for me. The berryline shop is so cute though. Are all of the locations the same? they are so cute! haha.

My cousin worked at nordstrom's shoe department for a while. She was 18 and she loved it! Make sure you're super friendly and social though. You work on commission and how many store credit cards open on you. Theres no room for slacking. My cousin had no prior retail experience although she did intern for different companies before.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I leave 5am tmr morning for some shopping on 5th ave and at Woodbury Commons!  I'm soo excited.


----------



## MACsarah

^I'm so jealous of you! I've always wanted to go to that outlet since someone mentioned it on tPF. I might go there when we go to our vacation house later. You have to tell us about all the goodies you saw there!


Have fun!

ughh. I'm in my running shorts and sports bra being on tPF beacuse I'm to lazy to get ready tonight for some stupid beach hang out with a group of people that hated me until 2 months ago. Yippiee...


----------



## oscarcat729

I love Woodbury Commons, pinkpol! Have you been before?


----------



## miss_ritz

I don't know I hated woodbury.  Then again I had already bought so many things on 5th ave the day before so it was harder to impress me. To top it off I had a dress from DVF outlet shipped to my house the week before when I could have just bought it when I went to NY.


----------



## basicandorganic

i wanna go to woodbury! take me, pink!

and 5th avenue... goood yes.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oscar,Noope, its my first time! That's why I'm super excited. I'll def let you girls about the good deals. Its supposed to be 32 degrees that day.. I'm gonna be melting.

Miss_ritz, I heard WC is hit or miss.. Maybe it was a bad day?


----------



## miss_ritz

Maybe! I did buy a few pairs of TR jeans because the price was soooo good. Too bad most of the pockets made my big ass look even more humongous lol. I was super excited about the UGG outlet too since I live in canada and they're perfect for our weather.


----------



## methcat

ok I know there are a few young bloggers in this thread

I'm trying to find a way to connect young bloggers! my friend suggested that I use theblogfrog.com, which is a networking community for bloggers. When I joined, I realized that almost all the most popular blogs are about motherhood! Although some of them are fun to read, I'm not at that point in my life and I know that lots of my readers aren't either!

if you're interested in promoting your blog/joining a community of other young bloggers, I made a community called College Bloggers! you don't have to be in college, but that just sounds better than High School and College Bloggers haha

http://theblogfrog.com/1386411

it's super easy to sign up, and your blog link is posted with every post you make, so lots of people see it!


----------



## xxlala

hi! our version of an outlet mall is called the wrenthem outlets and it's dece... honestly i don't love outlets because sometimes i just get bored and am not in the mood to like walk around piles of rejected things.


----------



## pink.couture

i'd love to be shopping today...


----------



## oscarcat729

Me too...


----------



## pink.couture

oscarcat729 said:


> Me too...



I'm in denver today looking at homes... it's so tempting! I keep asking but all I get is "maybe if we have time".. I hate that! 

I want to go to nordstrom.. even nordstrom rack would do! lol


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm working today... I didn't think a job could be so boring. Ugh


----------



## MACsarah

If anyone is shopping for the fall and lives in the LA area, Creatures of comfort is great. I used to be iffy about it before, but their buyers have been picking up..


----------



## MACsarah

X double post.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm thoroughly annoyed tonight. I was supposed to go pick up my smock and nametag and such today to start volunteering at the hospital tomorrow (All the stuff is in the Volunteer Office). My father was late picking me up, we got stuck in a ton of traffic from construction, got there exactly at 5:30 when the office is supposed to close, the lights were off, door was locked, and everybody was already gone. So now I don't know what I'm supposed to do tomorrow. I guess I'll just show up in normal working clothes minus the smock and nametag and hope since I'm just being trained tomorrow they don't care. Then I can go pick the stuff up after my shift tomorrow (if everybody hasn't already left yet!!!). 

EDIT: Okay, I'm done reeling with anger haha **** happens, nobody's fault. Everything that could go wrong just happened to. I'll get the stuff tomorrow, I can go and get trained and start working without it for a day, no big deal. Now I'm starving and I need junk food...hmm...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just went to dinner on the porch at our Country Club with my dad and brother. It was yummy :]
Outfit: 
White tank top with ruffled collar.
White open elbow-length cardigan. 
Blue cargo shorts. 
Brown Steve Madden with multi-colored stones flip flops (I know they sound weird, but I love them!).


----------



## MACsarah

^sucks about the office closing right when you got there  Volunteering at a hospital sounds fun though!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^SO MUCH FUN. Lol Jk I've volenteered at hospitals before. I just can't stand the smell. And I get depressed seeing people dieing/really hurt/etc.


----------



## MACsarah

^try volunteering at a retirement home. I put on my cheer-leader-attitude for the day and tried so hard at being peppy and happy. But no, one man just had to say the most negative things. It was fun, but damn, some of them made me depressed. I'm sure hospitals are much worse though. What department was it in? I can't walk past the ICU without crying.

A charity that is fun, makes you feel good and does good things: habitat for humanity. Plus, you really work on your tan..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> ^try volunteering at a retirement home. I put on my cheer-leader-attitude for the day and tried so hard at being peppy and happy. But no, one man just had to say the most negative things. It was fun, but damn, some of them made me depressed. I'm sure hospitals are much worse though. What department was it in? I can't walk past the ICU without crying.
> 
> A charity that is fun, makes you feel good and does good things: habitat for humanity. Plus, you really work on your tan..


 

I don't remember the departement it was in, I asked to be put in a not-bad one, but just walking through a hospital (I can't help but to look in the rooms) and seeing the people is just so sad..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm volunteering in like a testing center for outpatients and I'm just sitting behind a desk mainly I think so it shouldn't be sad...

Purse - I like your new signature


----------



## kmd1_123

CuTe: my friend has done that volunteering position for like 3 years and she really likes it. She says sometimes its not even like volunteering b/c she'll go on FB, or other sites when its not super busy!

I used to volunteer every Friday at my community centre teaching younger kids. I really enjoyed it too!


----------



## xxlala

I wish I had the courage to volunteer at a hospital, I honestly think I'd break down and cry after a few weeks. I took the easy route out and volunteered at the local library. At least I'm giving back? Hahaha


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

wow...im late on all this. i skimmed through the convos.

math: 
7-pre algebra
8-algebra 1
9-geomatry 
10-algebra 2
11-honors trig/pre calc
12-AP calc

and im obsessed with fro yo. we have 8 yogurt places in my small little town and im in love with yogurtland. (:

ahh, hawaii is amazing. im going shopping on waikiki today...should be fun!


----------



## KateKazoo

Hey guys 

I figured out that I'm at that moment in life when i need to do this.I have been wearing backpacks and small clutches for too long.
It's time to actually get a real BAG .
I'm talking of the go to bag , the one that you wear everyday and that matches everything.
Now , in order to make this amazing purchase i really thought i should get some opinions first ...so i came here.
Any recommendations?
I'm 16 , 10th grade so i need something big enough to hold my school stuff but not too big because I'm 5' 2''  ..that's 158 cm  and i don't want the bag to oversize me.
I would really appreciate any suggestions! What bags do you have?
I really like how the marc jacobs hillier hobo looks  and I'm not looking for anything over 300$ 
Help?


----------



## alyssa18

KateKazoo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I figured out that I'm at that moment in life when i need to do this.I have been wearing backpacks and small clutches for too long.
> It's time to actually get a real BAG .
> I'm talking of the go to bag , the one that you wear everyday and that matches everything.
> Now , in order to make this amazing purchase i really thought i should get some opinions first ...so i came here.
> Any recommendations?
> I'm 16 , 10th grade so i need something big enough to hold my school stuff but not too big because I'm 5' 2'' ..that's 158 cm  and i don't want the bag to oversize me.
> I would really appreciate any suggestions! What bags do you have?
> I really like how the marc jacobs hillier hobo looks  and I'm not looking for anything over 300$
> Help?


 Maybe a LV speedy 30 you cld find one used for around $300 im sure.


----------



## pink.couture

Hi guys!

Missed a lot. Found a house. It's amazing! In a gated community (you can also have horses) with huge walk-ins and bathrooms in every room. There's another offer but don't know if theirs is cash. The bank owns it so they probably want cash. Hopefully I get it!!


----------



## MACsarah

^that sounds so much fun! haha. I'll cross my fingers for you. Hopefully when you get the house, you'll get the  best room. You totally deserve it for all you've been trough recently. I was going to ask for pictures, but then I realised people are super private these days! or they just think faster then I do! haha. I sent purse a picture of a house my parents where thinking of buying but then I realized that people have obscure skills at finding where houses where so I stopped sending photos. Like, 5 minutes after I sent the PM. 

KateKazoo: Hey! I see you're from romania. that is such a beautiful country. I would get the hillier hobo if I where you. It seems like you like it and it fits your budget. Good luck! I was reading your post and I was just screaming "Balenciaga city!" but I don't think you can buy a used-bb for $300


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Maybe a LV speedy 30 you cld find one used for around $300 im sure.


 
Do you really think a speedy could fit in her school stuff? 

I'm going to suggest a large longchamp le pliage. (mac, shut up)


----------



## KateKazoo

* Maybe a LV speedy 30 you cld find one used for around $300 im sure. *

Thanks for the advice but i'm not too big on monogramed bags although i do like the speedy..


----------



## KateKazoo

i prefer leather...i know i must seem picky ) but i really want this bag to be perfect for me.

MACsarah:I really like the balenciaga city but i'd have to save up more.


----------



## MACsarah

i was guessing you didn't seem big on logos/canvas when you mentioned marc jacobs! I didn't read that you wanted a bag that could fit your books. Have you thought about the city by Foley+corina? they come in plenty of sizes.

PurseXaXholic: wheres the love?


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> ^that sounds so much fun! haha. I'll cross my fingers for you. Hopefully when you get the house, you'll get the  best room. You totally deserve it for all you've been trough recently. I was going to ask for pictures, but then I realised people are super private these days! or they just think faster then I do! haha. I sent purse a picture of a house my parents where thinking of buying but then I realized that people have obscure skills at finding where houses where so I stopped sending photos. Like, 5 minutes after I sent the PM.
> 
> KateKazoo: Hey! I see you're from romania. that is such a beautiful country. I would get the hillier hobo if I where you. It seems like you like it and it fits your budget. Good luck! I was reading your post and I was just screaming "Balenciaga city!" but I don't think you can buy a used-bb for $300



I'll post pictures (if I get it) of my favorite areas in the house. My mom said I can have the master since the other rooms aren't that far off (since they are large rooms w/walk-ins and bathrooms). Thanks!! I hope. They say our offer is the highest so who knows!

Romania is so pretty, never been there though.


----------



## MACsarah

Sinia has stunning places to look at. I can't wait for the pictures! I bet the room is going to be *sweet*. Are you guys going to buy new sets of furniture for the new house?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> i was guessing you didn't seem big on logos/canvas when you mentioned marc jacobs! I didn't read that you wanted a bag that could fit your books. Have you thought about the city by Foley+corina? they come in plenty of sizes.
> 
> PurseXaXholic: wheres the love?


----------



## MACsarah

http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/chatter-box-603907.html

My heart just broke in 5,000 peices.


----------



## pink.couture

Hmmm.. why so? Lol. I really don't think chatter box posters care about "post counts".. it's a stupid rule. However, it really doesn't bug me. Whatever! Stupid, stupid rule. 

Btw: what does "ot chat threads" mean? Lol, it's probably obvious..


----------



## MACsarah

ah. I sorta see why. 

OT chat threads are threads like this one, and others. Threads that don't have a specific topic that just go along the flow. OT stands for off topic.


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> ah. I sorta see why.
> 
> OT chat threads are threads like this one, and others. Threads that don't have a specific topic that just go along the flow. OT stands for off topic.



Weird !

I'm exactly 42 posts away from 2,000... soon to be 41. Ohh look at me.... did I just waist a post?!?

Lol.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

So I'm going to have like 5 posts now? Cool. It'll look like I have more of a life, which I don't.


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> So I'm going to have like 5 posts now? Cool. It'll look like I have more of a life, which I don't.



No. I don't think that's how it works. Like, from posts here on out it's not counted. That would just be horrible though.

Who knows, really...


----------



## mcb100

Is anyone going anywhere exciting this summer? Unfortunately, I don't think I am. When I get a bit older and live on my own, I definitely want to do some traveling.


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. if it worked the way purse is thinking, I wouldn't even have 3 posts! Shes right though, people might actually think we have a life. Maybe we owe Vlad one..

mcb100: going to Germany, then a tour of Europe for a few weeks after that. Might squeeze a new zeeland trip in. not sure.



pink.couture said:


> Weird !
> 
> I'm exactly 42 posts away from 2,000... soon to be 41. Ohh look at me.... did I just waist a post?!?
> 
> Lol.



haha! congratulations! once you get to 10,000...we should have a party!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

When I get to 10,000 you're getting me a cake. Okay? Lol
I'm getting there....


----------



## pink.couture

^ now that I will do.


----------



## MACsarah

Lmfao. def. what flavor? maybe it could be handbag shaped. in a hermes kelly..


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Lmfao. def. what flavor? maybe it could be handbag shaped. in a hermes kelly..



I think orange is hot. It's classic. It goes with the h logo.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Lmfao. def. what flavor? maybe it could be handbag shaped. in a hermes kelly..


 
NOT chocolate. Anything else will do...


----------



## pink.couture

PurseXaXholic said:


> NOT chocolate. Anything else will do...



I like white.. sometimes red velvet. Even marble.

I had the weirdest thing happen. A misquote went up my nose and bit me... owww!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pink.couture said:


> I like white.. sometimes red velvet. Even marble.
> 
> I had the weirdest thing happen. A misquote went up my nose and bit me... owww!


 
I HATE BUG BITES. I've had like 20 this year so far too.... terrible. 

I like white, vanilla, merble, almond, strawberry, whatever... Just not chocolate. It always tastes gross; yuck.


----------



## MACsarah

^ew. thats nasty. bugs are creepy. ew.

leaving for ny now. I'm hoping the east coast has a much better weather then us.
wearing:
black cardigan
Purple ralph lauren V neck 
Black twill shorts
light brown belt
Dark brown flip flops/monogram keepall/j12/


----------



## pink.couture

I'm not a big chocolate eater either.. I like chocolate milk and hot chocolate though, many people find that disgusting.

EDIT: *Mac:* Cute outfit, good luck!


----------



## xxlala

I feel like an orange hermes kelly cake w/ vanilla inside would look soo pretty, but i'm biased because i really like vanilla cake.

im finally going to newbury st to go shopping today! its been like a month and ive been dying. wearing:
- anthropologie ruffle color tank
- levi cutoff denim shorts
- speedy 25

MACsarah: doubt you'll get this before you leave but its gorgeous here! hope you enjoy NY!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hello Ladies  

I hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July weekend!! Today I'm going to my SO's family gathering in the park. His mother demanded I attend, lol. 

Outfit 
Geren Ford dress in grey http://s7d2.scene7.com/s7ondemand/z...0;Intermix/sw_400,SP1037P_140;Intermix/sw_140 -got it on sale 
Sigerson morrison flat sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^LOL @ his mom "demanding" that you attend. Love your dress!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

callie, the house sounds amazing! post pictures if you can!

im going parasailing today...i've already conquered my fear of deep water, so im hoping the same will happen with heights...(:

Kara, i realllly like the dylan tote by linea something (ohmygosh, im such a joke, blanking on the name of the designer) if i wasnt on my phone, i could tell you. (:


MAC- are you going to stock up on BS appropriate wear in NY? i still cant get over the no tank top thing...haha. good luck & have fun!


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> callie, the house sounds amazing! post pictures if you can!
> 
> im going parasailing today...i've already conquered my fear of deep water, so im hoping the same will happen with heights...(:
> 
> Kara, i realllly like the dylan tote by linea something (ohmygosh, im such a joke, blanking on the name of the designer) if i wasnt on my phone, i could tell you. (:
> 
> 
> MAC- are you going to stock up on BS appropriate wear in NY? i still cant get over the no tank top thing...haha. good luck & have fun!



Thanks Emma!! This morning my mom found another one.. 200 feet smaller but it already had a barn and horse fencing--not in the gated community. She was thinking about touring that one when we go out. But then we went and looked at reviews online of the nearby school and it sucked bad. The one  that I liked in the gated community was only maybe 20 miles


----------



## pink.couture

*omgxem:* cont. (sorry I had to take care of something but thought I finished and hit enter) Anyways, it's 20 miles away from the school I want to go to. The other one my mom found today was 30.. that's a bit of a commute.

How far do you guys travel to school/college? Do you think 20 miles to a school is too much? I just really love this one school.. there are so many programs that would help me peruse my choice career. Plus, it's a 5 star public school! I'm so done with private school crap, I hate them. They are small and practically dictatorship. Also, the one I want to go to is quiet large. Therefor, it will be easier to blend in.


----------



## MACsarah

xxlala: that makes me excited! haha. thanks.

pink.couture: 5 star public school? aren't public schools rated out of 5? :\ haha. I think I remember what happened at your other school but are you sure? Maybe you should visit some private schools around Denver. Bigger city, more selections of schools. Not all private schools are the same. I totally understand about the dictatorship. Some schools around here have the worst administrations at their school. Its terrible. I wouild stay away from any schools related to local churches and religions. they seem to be less biased and political.

omgxitsxemmerz: i've been buying and ordering tons of cardigans and polos lately. haha. I think you can call it stocking up.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink- i travel about a mile 1/2...lol, i live close! my friend travels 10 miles. but 20 isnt bad, especially if it means a good education. id defiently do it!!


----------



## pink.couture

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> pink- i travel about a mile 1/2...lol, i live close! my friend travels 10 miles. but 20 isnt bad, especially if it means a good education. id defiently do it!!



Lucky! Yeah.. 20 miles isn't so bad. Oh btw, I will post photos if I get the house. It may not be of the outside (internet safety reasons, not saying any of you are creeps but the creeps who might come along) but definitely the inside, bar, theater, my room, etc.. all that stuff.


----------



## pink.couture

*Omgxem:* Did you get a new tabby cat? I seen on the facebook feed...


----------



## kmd1_123

Hey girls, I just got back from Niagara Falls. My fam and I went down for Canada day to see some fireworks and chill at the Midway. 
How are you all?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink- YES i did! since i didnt pick it out, i get to name it.

hes a male tabby...ideas on names? HELLLLPP!

mac- cardis from where? im partial to them(:


----------



## oscarcat729

We need pics of your kitty! I can't help name him without seeing him 
What are you all doing this weekend? I'm going to my aunt and uncle's tomorrow and I get to see my cousins (boy, 5, and girl, 1)! I haven't seen them in months!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I LOVE NAMING ANIMALS.... I think you should name him Tiger.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

ill post pictures when i get on a comp...or go to my twitter & look at my twitpics.
ill label it kitty...haha.

i like the name alby(: hes a tiiiiny one!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

lol. my twitter is omgxitsxemmerz


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^The kitty is so freaking cute!!! (Btw, you have like a billion followers). Anyway, I like the name Tiger. (but I already said that.... what else?) umm.... I have no idea.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

haha thanks purse! apparently im entertaining? haha. tiger is cuuute! heres our list:

rory
alby
tiger
benny
brady
and 
walker. (:

whats y'alls favorite?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Purse- Thanks! Yes, I lol'd too. She said they consider me family so I have to attend family events. 

omgxitsxemmerz- How was parasailing? Your kitty is so cute! 


How did everyone spend their Saturday today? 

My SO's family gathering was nice, I had fun. As soon as I got home I jumped in the shower....between the pool and playing kickball in the grass, I felt icky. You would think that being in the sun all day I would have gotten a tan but nope :/ I got a tiny bit darker but more than likely I'll be back to my normal color by tomorrow. My tans never seem to last long.


----------



## oscarcat729

OMG WHAT A CUTIE!! (The kitty, of course). I like the name Benny the best from your list.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LL- thank you! i cant wait to actually meet him, lol.

oscar- benny is adorable! i liked it because of 'benny and the jets'. (:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ My favs from the list are Benny and Rory. I think Benny would be really cute for him.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LL- We like benny, rory & alby. (: hes just so darn cuuute!! and parasailing was amazing...seriously, so fun.


----------



## kmd1_123

I like rory, benny and walker =)

seems like you already have 4 votes for Benny!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I just got back from my trip last night!

Omg your kitty is ADORABLE. I have a cat and hes like my little baby. His name is Mark. lol. I like giving real names to animals because they all have real human personalities. My cat is like a grown stubborn man. Its hilarious. 

I love Walker. I also love Parker.  So cute! Congrats hes a wee little stunner!

In other news: Im in love with this skirt


----------



## PurseXaXholic

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY EVERYONE!


*LL08*- Its so cute that they consider you part of your family! 

*omgxitsxemmerz*- I like rory the best. Parker's cute too. And Walker. Gosh naming pets is so hard. I, of course, named mine the first thing that came into my head. 

*pearl*- I don't know how I feel about a flared bandage skirt.. kinda defeats the purpose? I don't know... I'm not that big of a fan.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love the front of the skirt but Im ehhh about the back. Its way out of my budget anyway but hey its nice to look at 

purse what are you doing for the 4th of july?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Family is comming over! Joy! LOL What about you? We'll probibly just cook out, then watch fireworks. Nothing too exciting.


Edit: Does anyone like christina's new CD? I love it! There are so many great songs, I've always been a fan of her's.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im just going to hang out. I have work in the afternoon. Ill probably go out with my family to lunch. Its just a take it easy kind of day!

Christina's cd is fine there is potential for some killer singles but I cant say I love all the songs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Happy 4th of July!! 

Pearl- I'm not loving that skirt, the color is nice but I think its the bandage material that makes it look odd. HL looks best when tightly fitted IMO. 

Purse- I was disappointed with Christina's CD this go round. The ballads on the album are great but I'm not really feeling the other ones. 

We're having a little family get together and in a little bit we're gonna go get some firecrackers.


----------



## pink.couture

I'd rant but don't want to take the time to type. I'm so mad, I want to scream. I hate my dad. I can't wait to move... it will be the best thing that's happened to me, ever. I thought I would miss his him but I know I won't now. You wouldn't believe if I told you. It's sick. 

Anyways...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im sorry pink! Whatever happened seems pretty traumatic!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pink.couture said:


> I'd rant but don't want to take the time to type. I'm so mad, I want to scream. I hate my dad. I can't wait to move... it will be the best thing that's happened to me, ever. I thought I would miss his him but I know I won't now. You wouldn't believe if I told you. It's sick.
> 
> Anyways...


 


I'm sorry, I hope it all works out.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

thank you for the ideas! somehow simba got into the mix too...im still rooting for benny, alby & walker! my mother likes rory, but one of my brothers friends is named rory...so thats probably not gonna happen, lol.

im sorry pink :/ hope it gets better.


----------



## kmd1_123

Aww Pink Hope everything is ok.


What do you all do for the 4th of July any ways? Is it just fireworks and all that?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.couture. Everything will work itself out, feel better 

We have family over for a chill day and later on we're gonna watch the fireworks and then pop the ones we bought earlier. My honey spent over 200.00 on fireworks  I chose the kiddy stuff (sparklers, roman candles, etc) and he went for the really big stuff. He doesn't have to work tomorrow so he plans on popping fireworks all night. *sigh*

There was a group of guys in front of us at the checkout line who spent over 650.00 on fireworks.  They had a entire basket full of stuff.....I didn't know people were into fireworks so heavily.


----------



## MACsarah

spending 4th of july on the beach. 



pink.couture said:


> I'd rant but don't want to take the time to type. I'm so mad, I want to scream. I hate my dad. I can't wait to move... it will be the best thing that's happened to me, ever. I thought I would miss his him but I know I won't now. You wouldn't believe if I told you. It's sick.
> 
> Anyways...



I'm sorry. You don't deserve what your father has done to you lately. If you ever feel like venting, we're here for you. My inbox is always open 


Look on the bright side, you and your mother found a house you two liked!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^SAME WITH MAC! (: caps were necessary, yes.

kitty got a name! LUKE SKYWALKER! (: hahaa actually just luke, but being the star wars buff i am, he shall be my little skywalker(:

also, i went shopping today, got lots of stuff!! (: yay!

i went to the regattas today (canoe races) and now a party! i hate fireworks...they suck. hahaha. im very anti-fireworks...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls! I'm baaaack! I was planning on catching up in this thread but you girls talk SO much haha.

Shoppimg was sooo tiring but I got some good stuff! 
- gucci wallet
- nautica navy and whits striped knit sweater
- nautica red navy and red cardi with anchor on pocket
- burberry short classic print rainboots
- 2 rl vnecks - white and grey
- AG cobalt skinnies
- tory burch purple patent reva flats
- tory burch coral moccasins with gold hardware
- dior nail polishes

My parents got far more stuff than I did and we only spent a bit over 1k! So, woodbury was definitely worth it! I got an extreme tan from walking all day but it was so fun


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oh I forgot 2 things: black jc velour wallet (the smaller size) and a black jc knit beret. The beret was like 10 bucks and the wallet was 14!


----------



## oscarcat729

Sounds great, pinkpol! Glad you had fun!
I'm so exhausted-- spending the day with little kids really tires you out!


----------



## kmd1_123

*LL08: *Sounds a lot like canada day but a bit more extreme! Wow, i don't think I'd ever spend $650 on explosives LOL I could buy a nice bag with that money! How did the rest of your night go?

*Omg:* Thats a cute name too! It wasn't on the list you gave us, where did it come from?

*PinkPol15h:* I'm glad you had such a good time, and you better post some pictures of those goodies!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*omg*: love luke! (im a gilmore girls fanatic)
*pinkpol15h* im dying to go to woodbury! you made out well! all the more reasons for my mom to finally cave in and drive me there!

I work close to a beach so I left for a half an hour to see an AMAZING firework show. I had dinner with my family after.


----------



## pink.couture

*pinkpol:* Wow! You got some good deals. The best JC deal I got was a pink terry hoodie for $10..

*omgxe:* I really like rory. I have a grey tabby and his name is sherman.. so I started calling him ben sherman, it's so cute. I have another orange tabby and her name is spring..

 I would post my whole issue but it's like four stinking paragraphs. Purse pm'd me and I messaged her back. I can post it... I just have to get it from my sent file. Basically my dad treats his girlfriend's sons that has all these official charges against them better than his own children. He calls them more,  puts their names first in his address book, hires them to do all this junk, let's them stay places free, pays for their food, let's them have company gas, pays for cell phones, flies them all around the world, etc etc. Get this, he forgets his children's birthdays and never does send cards or gifts. He's just a really ****ty father. For the most part I'm still really happy because of the fact I'm moving. I'm pretty much so over his horrible treatment, it's just that going to the summer house brought up some bad things and made me think. But now since I'm home and away from him and his horrible, horrible ***** of a mom.. I think I'm fine. Just had to vent there. Old news! lol You can't change family and a long time ago I realized that. 

Someday he's going to get what he deserves and the sad part is.. I won't be around to see it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kmd: The rest of my night went pretty well. We down to the riverfront to watch the fireworks and then over to a mutual friend's house to set off our own fireworks. They were setting fireworks off all night, but we weren't the only ones. They guys down the street were being idiots and my SO had to get in their faces. I don't understand what's amusing about throwing firecrackers at people.  a**holes.

Pink.couture- Aww hun, I'm sorry. Its a damn shame when 'fathers' decide that when their marriage is over the realtionship with their children is over too. He's a douchebag and you don't need him, its his loss!! You and your mom will be fine, you guys will soon have a new start and can live your lives without worrying about him.  

I told myself I was going to workout this morning but I don't really want to. I think I'll run a few miles and work out later  tonight...


----------



## sarahlouise06

pink.couture said:


> *pinkpol:* Wow! You got some good deals. The best JC deal I got was a pink terry hoodie for $10..
> 
> *omgxe:* I really like rory. I have a grey tabby and his name is sherman.. so I started calling him ben sherman, it's so cute. I have another orange tabby and her name is spring..
> 
> I would post my whole issue but it's like four stinking paragraphs. Purse pm'd me and I messaged her back. I can post it... I just have to get it from my sent file. Basically my dad treats his girlfriend's sons that has all these official charges against them better than his own children. He calls them more,  puts their names first in his address book, hires them to do all this junk, let's them stay places free, pays for their food, let's them have company gas, pays for cell phones, flies them all around the world, etc etc. Get this, he forgets his children's birthdays and never does send cards or gifts. He's just a really ****ty father. For the most part I'm still really happy because of the fact I'm moving. I'm pretty much so over his horrible treatment, it's just that going to the summer house brought up some bad things and made me think. But now since I'm home and away from him and his horrible, horrible ***** of a mom.. I think I'm fine. Just had to vent there. Old news! lol You can't change family and a long time ago I realized that.
> 
> Someday he's going to get what he deserves and the sad part is.. I won't be around to see it.


This is totally random, but you're gorgeous (I was on your blog) and you ironically look like how I imagined you would look like ha..just from speaking to you briefly on here! I wonder how we all imagine each other to look like..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^I got up early and worked out  Lol. That's all I do nowadays. I enjoy it though. 

Its so freaking hot. My outfit consists of a tank top and workout shorts. I have been unable to leave my hair down the past couple of days. Its been up in a bun, constantly.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

kmd- well, my mom was still looking for other names, although we were deadset on benny, so i said "Anakin!" (biiiig star wars buff right here) and my mom texted me while I was in Waikiki saying "What about Luke? Like, Skywalker?" Of course, I loved it, so now my little kitty is Luke Skywalker! I have yet to meet him...haha.

Pink- Just remember, what goes around, comes around. My inbox/twitter/fb is ALWAYS open if you need to vent/talk. (:

I'm going surfing today! Last full day in Hawaii...lets hope I don't kill myself.
We're also going horseback riding on a beach at sunset...sweeeet!

How was everyone's 4th? The party I went to was awesome(: There was a huge brush fire on Koko Head Mtn though that injured people... :/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ooh, sounds fun! Enjoy yourself!! I miss Hawaii :/ had so much fun last time I went. 

It.is.hot. All the gorgeous breezy weather we were having has disappeared and the sweltering heat is back :/ Going to a small cookout today with some friends....I would much rather be at home in the AC. 

Outfit 
Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent rainbow tank dress 
Proenza Schouler tan platfrom sandals 
Gold hoop earrings/stacked bracelets and cuffs/gold cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Its unbelievably hot today in Toronto as well. I'm staying at home all day where AC is my best friend.

Omgxitzemmerz, Hawaii sounds so fun!

Pearl, I'm a big gilmore girls fan too  I've been watching it for years


----------



## basicandorganic

wow its 35C in toronto right now! uuugh... im out... in jeans...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello everyone!
I just got home from my lakehouse. It was so hot! I got a pretty good start to my tan though, and I had fun. It's even hotter at my house...


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Hey girls! I'm baaaack! I was planning on catching up in this thread but you girls talk SO much haha.
> 
> Shoppimg was sooo tiring but I got some good stuff!
> - gucci wallet
> - nautica navy and whits striped knit sweater
> - nautica red navy and red cardi with anchor on pocket
> - burberry short classic print rainboots
> - 2 rl vnecks - white and grey
> - AG cobalt skinnies
> - tory burch purple patent reva flats
> - tory burch coral moccasins with gold hardware
> - dior nail polishes
> 
> My parents got far more stuff than I did and we only spent a bit over 1k! So, woodbury was definitely worth it! I got an extreme tan from walking all day but it was so fun




 WOOH! sounds like you had fun.


I'm at our vacation house right now and I'm so freakin' lazy. I should be at the beach or doing something productive, but instead I'm on tumblr. bad girl, bad girl..


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pinkpol15h said:


> Its unbelievably hot today in Toronto as well. I'm staying at home all day where AC is my best friend.
> 
> Omgxitzemmerz, Hawaii sounds so fun!
> 
> Pearl, I'm a big gilmore girls fan too  I've been watching it for years



I must have seen every episode by now. I watch all the repeats on abcfamily!

Spent the day writing essays and reading my summer reading book for apecon. *Fun?*


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I still haven't started with my homework and stuff yet. I really should. LOL  Too much AP work. GAH! Annoying. & I promised myself I'd do super-good on it.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^I still haven't started with my homework and stuff yet. I really should. LOL  Too much AP work. GAH! Annoying. & I promised myself I'd do super-good on it.



I wasn't going to start until my friend reminded me that the first part of one of my assignments is due july 15th!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pearlisthegurl said:


> I wasn't going to start until my friend reminded me that the first part of one of my assignments is due july 15th!


 
Wow! Ours isn't due until the first day of school (thank god) but I still have tons of work to do. I saw a skirt today that reminded me of the Herve Leger skirt you liked. I just don't remember where it was... LOL


----------



## MACsarah

You guys have homework over the summer break?


sucks to be you. jk.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> You guys have homework over the summer break?
> 
> 
> sucks to be you. jk.


 
Almost all AP/Honors classes do. LOL


----------



## coachâ¥

You girls talk so much I'm not even going to try and catch up!

I'm so glad to finally be home! I spent my fourth of July weekend in Chicago and had a blast. 
What I bought:
-Lego key chain for my black city (found it when my brother was looking around in the store and it looked super cute on my City)
-TR jeans, the whole outlet had a percentage off
-white one shoulder bow dress from saks
-black bow headband (I forgot the one I needed to wear with this dress so I had to buy a new one)
-Navy blue Burberry quilted jacket
-navy blue and grey converse
-white coach ponytail scarf

outfit for my flight home:
J brand Houlihan skinny cargo pants in olive
Black cardigan
Black Prada flip flops
Black Jumbo/Anthra Weekender
Rolex/Black Clic Clac/Toffany ring/Diamond earrings


----------



## kmd1_123

*LL08:* Sounds like most of your night was a blast, except for the part about the kids throwing fire works and such. How old were they? sounds like they're about 10 
*
OMG:* Aww so your mom thought of kitty skywalker? Did you already post pics of this little kitty?
*
Coach:* Sounds like you had a lot of fun shopping! How much did you get your TR's for?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Morning girls! I was woken up by a friend's text that said she wanted to watch movies today.. I don't think she realizes its freaking 40 degrees today. We're just gonna chill at someone else's house instead.

Coach, looks like a great haul! Was the Burberry jacket those winter kinds?


----------



## i like purses

Hi everyone! Hopefully I'm allowed to join. I'm from Canada and I absolutely love fashion. I like Lanvin, Balenciaga, Gucci (for the RTW), Burberry, and Chanel! I also like shopping for vintage. I'm in Uni and I miss using all my purses daily because I am wearing an Anya Hindmarch canvas tote every day. they're really cute and discreet and they can take a beating.

My latest purchase was a pair of CLs. 

Anywho, HI!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome ILP!  ouu which CLs were they?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Welcome i like purses!

Today I'm going back to cleaning my cave...I haven't cleaned anything in a week since I started my volunteer job and then went away for the holiday. It's time to finish this b*tch once and for all. Wish me luck! 

Coach - Which TRs did you get? I have a bit of a TR obsession haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*i like purses- *No, You're not allowed to join!! (Kidding.. Kidding.. please don't take me serriously). Welcome  

Anyways... 
I'm getting ready to go out tonight. I have three hours and my hair is still wet. So much to do... Oh well.


----------



## xxlala

Welcome *i like purses*!

My life is so boring. I'm 18 and so tired from work 40 hrs/week that sometimes I don't even have enough in me to go out and see my friends. Now that, is sad. There is only one other person that I work with who is my age and she was telling me about her hilarious weekend going out and all that, which made me realize I need some redbull & five hour energy and get my buttocks out into the nightlife.

Sorry for my rant. It's 108 degrees where I am now so I'm kind of grumpy that I'm stuck in a cubicle. On the bright side, I'm wearing my new Michael Kors wedges so they kind of make my day better 

Interning:
- Purple waist skirt cinched with wide brown belt
- White T-shirt tucked in
- Grey cardigan (the office is coldddd)
- Michael Kors Wedges  

*PurseXaXholic*: have fun tonight!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Thanks, I'll try. Hopefully minimal drama, although I have no clue whose comming out tonight. I'm just going to show up and try not get into anything. 

what do you do where you have to work so much? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## coachâ¥

Pink- It's this onehttp://us.burberry.com/product/inde...&cp=3965371.3965403.2435426&parentPage=family

Cute_classy-Me too! I love the way they fit me, and I like that not everyone has them. I got Becky straight legs in body rinse for 86 something, and two pairs of Julie skinnys for about 150-60. One has the big stitching and the other has thing white stitching. 

Purse have fun!

Welcome I like purses!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I heard is sweltering on the east coast! Be safe ladies, and stay cool  

*KMD*- Girl, that's the sad part about them throwing fireworks, these were grown ass men! (19-22/23) 

*Coach*- Nice haul and cute airport outfit  

Welcome *i like purses!*

*Purse*- Have fun tonight

Its hot here but its not nearly as hot as other parts of the country right now. Its currently 91 and I'm hoping the rain brings cooler weather.

Outfit
Raquel Allegra grey and blue tie dye tee 
Current Eliott ankle zip jeans 
Gianmarco Lorenzi blue slingback double platform heels 
Medium hoops/2 stacked bracelets/small cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

i like purses: You might like purses, but I like your username. ^.^ Welcomeeeee 

LMFAO. People where messing around with fireworks here, too. but Most of them where the high school age. I set one off and I think I almost blew my toes off. yeah, uh, I'm not trying again. ever.

Going out to dinner with my mom and some 'childhood friends'. I consider them childhood friends since I've known them since I was 8. That is childhood for me. 

wearing:
Black tank top underneath (Dress fits super loosely in the bust area. And I don't think people want to see my bra..so yeah.)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93683
Dark brown DvF opal wedges
Teal Coach sabrina (leather);XL cartier roadster

My nails are painted in a Coral color. because you know, its summer and all..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> i like purses: You might like purses, but I like your username. ^.^ Welcomeeeee
> 
> LMFAO. People where messing around with fireworks here, too. but Most of them where the high school age. I set one off and I think I almost blew my toes off. yeah, uh, I'm not trying again. ever.
> 
> Going out to dinner with my mom and some 'childhood friends'. I consider them childhood friends since I've known them since I was 8. That is childhood for me.
> 
> wearing:
> Black tank top underneath (*Dress fits super loosely in the bust area. And I don't think people want to see my bra..so yeah*.)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93683
> Dark brown DvF opal wedges
> Teal Coach sabrina (leather);XL cartier roadster
> 
> My nails are painted in a Coral color. because you know, its summer and all..


 
If you're miley cyrus, you can get away with it. 



*coach-* Love that jacket.. I really want one like that in black.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm getting ready to head out to a friend's house. The weather doesn't look like its getting any cooler. Btw Toronto is suffering from a heat wave LOL. I'm trying to be optimistic about it because hot weather gets me really nasty.

Outfit:
Bright coral loose UO sheer tank
Black CM tank under
Navy and cream striped Gap shorts
Coral TB moccasins (I can't believe my shoes match my top. This never happens unless I'm wearing black. Must be the heat..)

LOL Mac, my clothes match your nails 
I'm wearing dark purple-black on my toes and a pink ballet slipper nude on my fingers.


----------



## coachâ¥

I *LOVE* that dress MAC! 

Purse I really recommend getting one. They are the best jackets to wear for fall plus they aren't hideous like most.

edit.
The new LV Empreinte collection is gorgeous!


----------



## alyssa18

I am sweltering here. I live in NY and it is like 96 degrees..i'm dying. I went to work today (I work at the pool) and my face is so red. I am so upset because I took every percaution and applied sunscreen to my face like ten times. Can anyone reccomend a good face sunscreen. I only burn on my face everywhere else I tan so if someone has a good recomendation let me know. I was using a nutrogena one and it hurt when I put it on face which sucked so any reccomendations are much appreciated.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coach - OH MY GOD. I WANT I WANT I WANT. All of it. Now.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

MACsarah said:


> i like purses: You might like purses, but I like your username. ^.^ Welcomeeeee
> 
> LMFAO. People where messing around with fireworks here, too. but Most of them where the high school age. I set one off and I think I almost blew my toes off. yeah, uh, I'm not trying again. ever.
> 
> Going out to dinner with my mom and some 'childhood friends'. I consider them childhood friends since I've known them since I was 8. That is childhood for me.
> 
> wearing:
> Black tank top underneath (Dress fits super loosely in the bust area. And I don't think people want to see my bra..so yeah.)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93683
> Dark brown DvF opal wedges
> Teal Coach sabrina (leather);XL cartier roadster
> 
> My nails are painted in a Coral color. because you know, its summer and all..



cute dress!

I bought an amazing pair of miu miu sunnies today! i LOVE them!
welcome *i like purses*


----------



## i like purses

thanks guys! 

My outfit today was pretty simple.
I wore a pair of A+O cuffed shorts, in khaki
a pair of lanvin sandals in the 'sand' color
A kain white t-shirt
Tiffany earrings (just simple studs..)
and a E/W Chanel flap in beige clair with silver hw.

The CLs I was talking about are simple 70s in nude. sooo comfy.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute outfit!

today I wore

7FAM capris
f21 boxy shirt
Michael stars tank underneath
Miss Trish sandals


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic: really?I was thinking taylor momsen.hahaha.

Coach: THANK YOU. haha. I just saw your burberry coat (My internet was acting crappy before), and that color is so nice! I have the kid's version in light pink and red. I love the red version, but the light pink is like..the pink you see in the pink&blue scarfs. If you're into burberry, you know what I'm talking about.  Congrats on your shopping spree. haha. sounds like you had fun 

alyssa18: Shiseido that face! lmfao. I've heard bad things about neutrogena's sunscreen SPF numbers. Shiseido works for everyone i've heard of. but the bad thing is that its $40 for a small bottle.

pinkpol15h: haha. score! We're like a couple who matches their tie to the woman's shoes! nah. jk jk. What do you guys think of dressing to match your SO?


----------



## oscarcat729

It was soooo hot today! Hence, I left the house twice: to get the mail and to get the newspaper . Tomorrow is supposed to be the same... darn you, summer, with your icky bugs and sweltering heat! 

On a lighter note, welcome, I love purses! And where do y'all get your 7FAM/Joe's/True Religion/etc. jeans? I need some quality jeans for college, but I can't spend over $50 on a pair... yea, I'm screwed lol.


----------



## MACsarah

^I've seen Jbrand at tj maxx for $40.


----------



## mcb100

Bluefly has markdowns and sometimes they have Joe's jeans.


----------



## alyssa18

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f675fd6&itemid=300441706759&ff4=263602_263622
I wld love this for school. Too bad I'd wreck it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oscar, I usually get mine at off saks for those brands. They least I've spent was 75 but you could have better luck.

Mac, lol I saw a couple matching today! I don't like matching clothes but if they have matching rings or something not so obvious, its cute. 

Alyssa, I like Neutrogena sunscreen! Its the best I've used. I think its called ultra sheer or something. Its not greasy and super light.. Maybe you used a diff neutrogena one?

ILP, cute outfit


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute_classy-This is my first pair of the big stitched TR's, but they seem so hard to match things with...what do you wear them with?

MAC- I have two of the jackets the navy one I just got and a black one. I wish they were a little heavier though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I find them harder to match. I normally just wear them with plain t-shirts or sweaters.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yeah, I find them harder to match. I normally just wear them with plain t-shirts or sweaters.



That's what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I agree with *pinkpol15h*, I use neutrogina sunscreen, and it's the best I've tried to far.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

oscarcat729 said:


> It was soooo hot today! Hence, I left the house twice: to get the mail and to get the newspaper . Tomorrow is supposed to be the same... darn you, summer, with your icky bugs and sweltering heat!
> 
> On a lighter note, welcome, I love purses! And where do y'all get your 7FAM/Joe's/True Religion/etc. jeans? I need some quality jeans for college, but I can't spend over $50 on a pair... yea, I'm screwed lol.



Check out Marshalls. If you don't mind used or consignment there's a goodwill in the city whose top floor hols 700+ jeans all $10. Ive seen Hudson, 7FAM, citizens, Joes, William Rast, Dolce and Gobbana, Chloe. Everything.

The most Ive spent is $50 for my TR.


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm just always fearful with consignment stores that I'm buying fakes without realizing it... but I'm going to an awesome consignment store today, hopefully I'll haul!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Morning Ladies  

I got up and ran 5 miles this morning and I am tired! I feel good but I haven't ran that many miles in while, so it did a number on me. 

I'm getting ready to head out for a dentist appointment, and then I need to grab some things from an art supply store. 

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim fedora 
JET striped off the shoulder bf tee 
Current Elliott boyfriend shorts 
GZ black studded open toe booties 
Stud earrings/stacked bracelets/2 finger ring 
Stella McCartney black tote/Grey Ant sunnies


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute outfit LL08. I wish I could pull off hats.

Today I'm going to go pick out a puppy from a breeder close by.
Outfit:
dark washed TR skinnys with big stitching
white VS burnout v-neck
pink Fendi flip flops
pink Coach Poppy Storypatch XL Spotlight 
Rolex/Tiffany necklace/Coach ring/diamond studs


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

AGH! Worst plane experience of my life. Yesterday, I was stuck in a holding area at the Honolulu airport for 5 1/2 hours with NO food. It was awful, especially because my friend and I were flying alone.

I hate canceled flights. 

But, yay, I'm home now with the psychotic Luke Skywalker, who really likes to eat my toes. Vicious little thing.

I'm now debating on whether to unpack or not...its not too appealing.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ AWHH HUN  5.5 hours sounds like hell. I hate airport's overpriced food.. who pays 7 bucks for 4 pieces of sushi?! Or 3 bucks for a vitaminwater? Sheesh.

ETA:
I'm getting ready to head off to dinner. I think we're doing sushi, my fav 
Outfit:
Yellow men's Burberry polo (not the regular ones- it's from RTW some years back).
Black CM shorts with brass buttons
Purple patent Tory Burch Reva flats
RayBan Wayfarer 54


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^SERIOUSLY. I spent 15 dollars on LUNCH which sucked. Now I have to go to a swim meet...gah.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im sorry omgits I hate being stuck in the airport!

I went to the mall and my nordstroms had tents with the presale stuff! I bought a betsey johnson leather bow bag!

The leather sold me. Its SO plushy. I had a betsey bad that lasted FOREVER so I know its a good bag Im just worried its too trendy. When I get it (after the sale starts) Ill figure out if I will keep it or not.

I cant find the pic online  I would have asked for opinions.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*omgxitsxemmerz*- That sucks!! I was once stuck on a plane for five hours (it was a one hour flight). :AKJFDLSKJ I killed myself. (not litterally) But still it was terrible. 

Does anyone else get really annoyed really easily. Right now I'm STEAMING mad. UGH People are so annoying.... I need to vent (oh wait, I already did).


----------



## basicandorganic

PurseXaXholic said:


> *omgxitsxemmerz*- That sucks!! I was once stuck on a plane for five hours (it was a one hour flight). :AKJFDLSKJ I killed myself. (not litterally) But still it was terrible.
> 
> *Does anyone else get really annoyed really easily. Right now I'm STEAMING mad. UGH People are so annoying.... I need to vent (oh wait, I already did).*





Lately, yes! Even my SO bothers me at times... If someone does something just SO annoying over and over again (I have an 'acquaintance' who asks me the same question 5 times every hour if they need something...) I can't take it and I withdraw.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

basicandorganic said:


> Lately, yes! Even my SO bothers me at times... If someone does something just SO annoying over and over again (I have an 'acquaintance' who asks me the same question 5 times every hour if they need something...) I can't take it and I withdraw.


 
People around me are acctually acting psychotic. I'm going crazy with them just with an mile radius of me.


----------



## coachâ¥

Purse I know *exactly* how you feel right now. I have this one "friend"...I'm not even going to talk about her. She isn't worth my time anymore.


----------



## coachâ¥

oops double post!


----------



## coachâ¥

another double post! I have know idea what is going on with my computer!

I'm going out with some friends tonight, and I'm waiting for my straightener to heat up so I can leave! 
Outfit:
white v-neck
white rolled chino shorts
navy RL blazer with blue and white striped cuffs
Fendi wood flatform sandals
Azur Neverfull GM/Chloe sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/pink clic clac/diamond earrings


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15898583 said:
			
		

> Purse I know *exactly* how you feel right now. I have this one "friend"...I'm not even going to talk about her. She isn't worth my time anymore.


 
So many people are driving me insaine. I just need a break. like... Now?! Please......


----------



## kmd1_123

Haha oh Coach! Cute outfit!

It was ridiculously hot in TO today! Heat wave any where else?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

YES!! I was like over a hundred or something or close!! Idk, I spent the day in the pool. LOL, I really dislike the heat. I'm going to have to wake up SUPER early if I want to run tomorrow.


----------



## coachâ¥

OMG. the heat was unbearable today. I had tennis this morning at 8 and it was extremely humid.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm going to have to get up at 4 AM tomorrow if I want to run... LOL maybe I can fall back asleep after that?!


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm going to have to get up at 4 AM tomorrow if I want to run... LOL maybe I can fall back asleep after that?!



That would never work for me. Once I'm up I'm up.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15899290 said:
			
		

> That would never work for me. Once I'm up I'm up.


 
I am too... But that early, I might be able to pull it off. It'll still be 70-something. But that's better than 90.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I am too... But that early, I might be able to pull it off. It'll still be 70-something. But that's better than 90.



way better than 90. I love summer and all, but why does it have to be this hot!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15899313 said:
			
		

> way better than 90. I love summer and all, but why does it have to be this hot!


 
No clue... UGH I wish it was 75 degrees all year 'round. I've be in heaven!


----------



## basicandorganic

coach, i love that fendi ad in your avatar! i saw the spread and it was TDF, one of my favorites all time for sure.


----------



## coachâ¥

basicandorganic said:


> coach, i love that fendi ad in your avatar! i saw the spread and it was TDF, one of my favorites all time for sure.



I'm not one to usually go for Fendi, but I'm loving the Peekaboo Satchel and I'm thinking it may be my next bag purchase.


----------



## MACsarah

I sat out at the beach today to get a tan and hang out. Don't you hate it how college boys are way hotter then boys in high school? I hate my life. I hate being underaged..

The peekaboo bag is a hot bag. I wanted it, then my mom got it before I told her I wanted it, so now its crossed off as a mom's bag for me.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> I sat out at the beach today to get a tan and hang out. Don't you hate it how college boys are way hotter then boys in high school? I hate my life. I hate being underaged..
> 
> The peekaboo bag is a hot bag. I wanted it, then my mom got it before I told her I wanted it, so now its crossed off as a mom's bag for me.


 I completely agree in highschool it is so hard to find hot guys, bt at college they seem to be way more plentiful. When I have toured college my mouth was practically hanging open as a result of the hotness haha. 2 more years...


----------



## oscarcat729

That reminds me... 
I can't WAIT for college!  Even this one guy I met at a tiny meet-and-greet when I was still deciding was soooo cute.


----------



## xxlala

I thought college boys were cute, and then I came to college, hahahaa. I think I just get turned off by mean personalities. 

We have had over 90 degree weather for the past week. This is not normal considering last year we didn't have more than 2 days over 90 in the whole summer. Anddd I have a driving tan, as in the middle of my arm is tan but the rest of it isnt whooops.


----------



## basicandorganic

im not usually a fendi fan either... i don't even like the peek-a-boo that much, lol! but i love it in that ad... it look so chic, especially with the sun setting. i haven't even seen peekaboo like that irl... so disappointed.

it's so hard to save in sale season.
i'm trying to save some $$ for a rainy day, but i keep getting side tracked with flats, and heels, etc.
i already bought a pair of CL boots, a pair of lanvin flats  (these were quilted... couldn't resist.)  and a pair of miu miu flats.
i can't even walk in the CL boots, i'll deal with it though.

i want to head over to david's (a shoe store here) sunday and see if they have anything new... i'm so shoe-obsessed.

today i wore a simple black h&m dress (more like a burn-out black), a cute fedora, and dior sandals.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Basic, do you visit the bloor one? They have THE sweetest SA's


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

hey girls just got my mac book! yay so no more worrying about some stupid desktop. 

its soo hot in NYC literally am dying every min.


----------



## oscarcat729

Aaah does anyone here care about the Emmy noms? I really need someone to discuss them with, lol.


----------



## basicandorganic

pinkpol15h said:


> Basic, do you visit the bloor one? They have THE sweetest SA's



yes!! the one on bloor has the sweetest SAs. the yorkdale SAs are SOOOO annoying and snooty. i feel like chucking a shoe at them everytime im shopping there. 

im just posting this up for Purse:
http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/...9633&sid=6ffd645a-33a7-4c43-89bd-51efab8e8aa9

It's a BBK that is sooooo vintage and sooo delicious looking - and surprisingly only estimated only to go at $1k - $1.5k... surprising because Christie's usually marks their prices up for everything else.

I just lost my voice, guys  I was screaming into my pillow because I'm so irritated, angry, etc..
I was suppose to go shopping today with my mom, across the border to the US but I canceled because a friend and me made plans. My mom still went but I stayed home... waiting for my friend to come so we can make dinner, watch some movies and maybe go out.

That was 2 hours ago. I'm still at home.
I've resorted to painting my nails and eating Godiva chocolates because I'm so depressed. I hate staying home alone willingly. I'm actually so frustrated it's unbearable. I'll rant more about it later.

Oh, yeah, forgot... this 'friend' happens to be my BOYFRIEND.  Normally I wouldn't get mad over something like this, because, well, I understand that something might have come up and stuff... but when he called me to tell me he would be 30 minutes late because him and his mum are going to pick something up for her... I thought he would return in 30 minutes... not 2 hours. And he's still not here. And my mum is coming home soon to brag about all her purchases. :cry:And I'm purchase-less, alone, and hungry!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Juicy- Hey honey  How have you been? 

Basic-  I'm sorry hun. 

_____________________________
It hot here but not as hot as it could be...nothing unbearable. I'm getting ready to grab some lunch by myself and then I have some errands to run. I'm spending most of the day alone today and I'm excited. I need a "Me, myself, and I" kind of day. 

Outfit 
Kain Label white tank 
Thin white printed scraf
COH rolled shorts 
Alaia flats 
Oversized hoop earrings/CC cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Juicy- Hey honey  How have you been?
> 
> Basic-  I'm sorry hun.
> 
> _____________________________
> It hot here but not as hot as it could be...nothing unbearable. I'm getting ready to grab some lunch by myself and then I have some errands to run. I'm spending most of the day alone today and I'm excited. I need a "Me, myself, and I" kind of day.
> 
> Outfit
> Kain Label white tank
> Thin white printed scraf
> COH rolled shorts
> Alaia flats
> Oversized hoop earrings/CC cuff/cocktail ring



love that outfit boo!

vie been good hun just getting ready for college yay so excited. did you get the drake album? ugh im in LOVE.


----------



## coachâ¥

Basic- I don't know what it is about the Peekaboo, but no one has it around here and I think that's what makes me want it even more. What CL boots did you get? 

Juicy-How have you been! I haven't talked to you in forever! Are you still writing your blog? 

I went to get my nails done this morning and now I'm just trying to make plans for tonight.
Outfit:
C&C California striped v-neck BF t-shirt
dark washed ankle jeans
GZ beige Roman Sandals
Sahara Work/Chloe sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond earrings


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hey all! Im doing a Lush haul right now...anyone have favorite items? (: I need ideas!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm breaking in my Clou Noeud CLs right now and they hurt like a B!*(H!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Juicy- Thank you, honey bunny  Yes, I got the Drake album and I love it too. Its been in heavy rotation lately and "Fancy" has been on repeat for a minute, lol. 

Coach- Cute outfit  My mommy bought the black ones (Clou Noeud) and she said they're comfy. I'm debating on the nude ones...

omgxitsxemmerz- The bath bombs are my favorite and pretty much the only thing I buy from Lush. I love "Big Blue", "Sex Bomb", "Sakura" and "Honey Bee" 

I NEED!! Brian Atwood has done it again. I need, need, need. I'm really trying not to focus on fall goodies but its soo hard.


----------



## coachâ¥

I have the Nude ones. I love them! All CLs are comfy...once they are broken in. I need to find some things to wear with them though.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

coach&#9829;;15907774 said:
			
		

> Basic- I don't know what it is about the Peekaboo, but no one has it around here and I think that's what makes me want it even more. What CL boots did you get?
> 
> Juicy-How have you been! I haven't talked to you in forever! Are you still writing your blog?
> 
> I went to get my nails done this morning and now I'm just trying to make plans for tonight.
> Outfit:
> C&C California striped v-neck BF t-shirt
> dark washed ankle jeans
> GZ beige Roman Sandals
> Sahara Work/Chloe sunglasses
> Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond earrings



hey boo! no blog writing for me hahaha  everything is great getting ready for college CANT WAIT! love your outfit btw. i so want a sahara work!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I got ideas from all sorts of people, and picked up quite a bit from Lush! Yay! Some are from earlier in the week and some are from today(:

-Cupcake Face Mask (LOOOOVE.)
-Space Girl Ballistic (Love even more...if possible)
-Foot Scrub (Blanking on name...haha. Its green and shaped like a foot!)
-Honey Bun Ballistic
-Honey, I Washed the Kids Soap
-Comforter Bubble Bar
-Creamy Candy Bubble Bar 
-Fair Trade Foot Lotion

Yay! I'm so excited for this to all come in...I'm a slight Lush addict(:


----------



## coachâ¥

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> hey boo! no blog writing for me hahaha  everything is great getting ready for college CANT WAIT! love your outfit btw. i so want a sahara work!



Aww I really liked your blog! Thanks! I love my Sahara work! It's the perfect neutral.


----------



## kmd1_123

*MACsarah:* I know what you mean! Don't worry just a couple more years 

*Basic:* Sorry about that, girl he better have a good explanation and make it up with a good gift too!

*LL08: *Those Brian Atwood boots are fierce, I like the chain at the back! I think they would look so good in black!


----------



## basicandorganic

thank you LL08.. and those Atwoods NEED TO BE MINE!



coach&#9829;;15907774 said:
			
		

> Basic- I don't know what it is about the Peekaboo, but no one has it around here and I think that's what makes me want it even more. What CL boots did you get?
> 
> Juicy-How have you been! I haven't talked to you in forever! Are you still writing your blog?
> 
> I went to get my nails done this morning and now I'm just trying to make plans for tonight.
> Outfit:
> C&C California striped v-neck BF t-shirt
> dark washed ankle jeans
> GZ beige Roman Sandals
> Sahara Work/Chloe sunglasses
> Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond earrings



NO idea what they are called. they're like this nice cognac colour, its gorgeous... nice leather, ankle-ish length. it's really simple and hardly CL.

i want some colourful VPs though... i went to holts and they had violet & purple! i wanted them both   i think i will get them... but my shoe closet is kinda full, i need more shelfing 

i love clou noeuds in nude too! but i can't walk in 6 inch heels! and even if i could... i cant imagine wearing them!

@kmd - thank you, he did have a good explanation.. but we're still feuding because he hates it when i whine.


----------



## coachâ¥

basicandorganic said:


> thank you LL08.. and those Atwoods NEED TO BE MINE!
> 
> 
> 
> NO idea what they are called. they're like this nice cognac colour, its gorgeous... nice leather, ankle-ish length. it's really simple and hardly CL.
> 
> i want some colourful VPs though... i went to holts and they had violet & purple! i wanted them both   i think i will get them... but my shoe closet is kinda full, i need more shelfing
> 
> i love clou noeuds in nude too! but i can't walk in 6 inch heels! and even if i could... i cant imagine wearing them!
> 
> @kmd - thank you, he did have a good explanation.. but we're still feuding because he hates it when i whine.



They sound very pretty. VPs in violet would be gorgeous. Def. get those if you're wanting a pair. I love the Clou Neuds, but I just have to find something to wear with them lol!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach, what color did you get on your nails? Along with being LUSH addicted, I'm obsessing over nails...I just painted mine a matte gray...I can't remember if Allure or Glamour inspired me...

Oh, and what is everyone's opinion on Revolve Clothing? I just ordered MINKPINK skinnies from there, and its my first time ordering from that website!


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach, what color did you get on your nails? Along with being LUSH addicted, I'm obsessing over nails...I just painted mine a matte gray...I can't remember if Allure or Glamour inspired me...
> 
> Oh, and what is everyone's opinion on Revolve Clothing? I just ordered MINKPINK skinnies from there, and its my first time ordering from that website!



OPI Collins Ave.


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...42&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat30190731&navid=

I want those so bad. The height is perfect. the color is perfect. the buttons are so perfect.

before I sound too greedy, I'll take a pair of misfits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Those are nice. CL has me gaga over the fall collection. So many sexy goodies I want. The misfits are what I'm really waiting on though....I've been drooling over them since they debuted at the Phillip Lim show. 

LOL, at your siggy. I agree. 



KMD: Yes, the Atwoods would look great in black. I really would love them in that green color though. 

Basic- You're welcome  Did your day get any better?

omgxitsxemmerz- I've never had any real issues with Revolve clothing. I buy a lot of denim from them and I love their Forward, Forward site.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^MAC, those are gorg! And I'm so not a shoe person. I'd rather wear flip flops all year. 

Coach, that color is so pretty! Very summery(: Mine color is like...anti-summer. Oops.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> ^^MAC, those are gorg! And I'm so not a shoe person. I'd rather wear flip flops all year.
> 
> Coach, that color is so pretty! Very summery(: Mine color is like...anti-summer. Oops.



I really want a turquoise color, but can't find the right one!


----------



## basicandorganic

coach&#9829;;15912138 said:
			
		

> They sound very pretty. VPs in violet would be gorgeous. Def. get those if you're wanting a pair. I love the Clou Neuds, but I just have to find something to wear with them lol!




i definitely will! they were patent.... love patent.


----------



## basicandorganic

MACsarah said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...42&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat30190731&navid=
> 
> I want those so bad. The height is perfect. the color is perfect. the buttons are so perfect.
> 
> before I sound too greedy, I'll take a pair of misfits.



I LOVE THESE! I wish they were 120mm and platformless. With my height, platforms dont work, and the most I can walk in is 120.
i love pigalle 120s... so comfortable.


----------



## coachâ¥

basicandorganic said:


> i definitely will! they were patent.... love patent.



it's meant to be!


----------



## basicandorganic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Those are nice. CL has me gaga over the fall collection. So many sexy goodies I want. The misfits are what I'm really waiting on though....I've been drooling over them since they debuted at the Phillip Lim show.
> 
> LOL, at your siggy. I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> KMD: Yes, the Atwoods would look great in black. I really would love them in that green color though.
> *
> Basic- You're welcome  Did your day get any better?*
> 
> omgxitsxemmerz- I've never had any real issues with Revolve clothing. I buy a lot of denim from them and I love their Forward, Forward site.



Not really  But it will tomorrow, i'm sure!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

@LL- Yay! That makes me happy, because I really want these to fit & come in undamaged or whatever...they're SO cute(:

@Coach- I discovered Rimmel has decent nail polish with good colors today. So Target should have some! (: I'll keep my eyes peeled...are you an OPI or Essie girl?


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> @ll- yay! That makes me happy, because i really want these to fit & come in undamaged or whatever...they're so cute(:
> 
> @coach- i discovered rimmel has decent nail polish with good colors today. So target should have some! (: I'll keep my eyes peeled...are you an opi or essie girl?



opi.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach, Sephora x OPI summer collection has a lot of nice blues (from the photo's I've seen). I'm sure there's a nice turqoise somewhere there.

Omgxits, Rimmel's TV nail polish ad featured Coco Rocha!  I heard good things about Rimmel polish as well. I think it's probably the best drugstore brand. Did you try the 60 sec drying ones yet?


----------



## kmd1_123

I've tried so many nail polishes from OPI to Rimmel, and I always go back to the $2/bottle Sally Hansen brands. LOL They work really well on my nails and dry super quick.


----------



## pink.couture

Hey I've been MIA lately.. mostly busy packing. Good news, we won the house! It was an auction type deal. It's still under contract but here's a picture of the entry (i'll post some more when we move in)...

http://www.timelessfashionista.net/p/lala.html

There needs to be some serious decorating done but I'm kinda happy it's like that because then we can just do whatever we want. It's an all white house currently. This is how I want my room (don't hate on me, it's not because it's her room but it honestly looks hot)...

http://www.ohdeedoh.com/uimages/ohdeedoh/miley-cyrus-bedroomTOPPIC.jpg


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ congrats! 

Its finally raining today!  I'm trying to decide whether I should hit up Night Market tonight.
Anyway, I'm gonna go grab some dim sum takeout for brunch, outfit:
Sailor striped knit boatneck sweater that covers my bum
Black leggings
Cream lotop Chucks


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm using the 10 Day one...its really thick, so I made the mistake of putting on too many layers (3) plus a coat of clear...

I'll have to try the 60 second drying one. 

Pink, the house looks awesome! (:


----------



## pink.couture

Does anyone know if it's possible to iron elastic? I have this one skirt, it has an elastic waste band and it's all wrinkly...

*omgxe & pinkpol:* Thank you!


----------



## kmd1_123

*pink.couture:* How do you win a house through an auction? It looks fab anyway! And I don't think you can iron elastic, it might burn.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink- err...do NOT ask me. I'm accident prone with irons...hahah.

New Blog Post! Read, porfavor? http://pointingouttherandom.blogspot.com/2010/07/lush-haul-part-1.html


----------



## pink.couture

kmd1_123 said:


> *pink.couture:* How do you win a house through an auction? It looks fab anyway! And I don't think you can iron elastic, it might burn.


 
That's what I thought! I wouldn't want to burn it... but maybe if I stretched it out on a hanger and let it sit there... maybe they would just come out? Oh well.. when it's on you can't even tell. 

*Omgxe:* Lol! Me too! I burnt me leg the last time I tried ironing and the burn is still there. I swear, it was the first time I ever got a blister.. and it was BAD. Awesome lush haul! Whenever I have shown people lush they've always "lushed", hahahaha!! & Also you changed your layout!!


----------



## pink.couture

*Kmd1_123:* It's bank owned. If there were multiple offers (which there were), you make an offer, and then wait until they picked the highest/best offer. & ty!


----------



## kmd1_123

^ Oh.. that makes sense! I keep thinking its like online bidding (ebay?) LOL
Miley's room is really cute! Is that your room inspiration?

*Omg:* I liked your post, I think I may have to try the pumice stone thing after reading your review. The heels of my feet aren't too soft ATM. I've only been in Lush a couple of times b/c the strong smells hurt my head


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Pink- Yeah, me & hot things don't mesh well. And thank you! I adore Lush, but my friends had never been, so I had to take them. They 'like it' but I'm seriously obsessed...hahaha.

kmd- Order online if you can't take the smell...sometimes it is seriously overpowering. But yes, the pumice stone thing is amazing. (Hahaha, IDK the name...)


----------



## pink.couture

*Kmd1_123:* Yea, that's how I want it to look. Funny thing, I tried to find everything in her room but most of it is no longer available. However, I just started searching on my own and I found everything, but of course it's not exact.

My new room has it's own bathroom and walkin.. I'm debating if I should go same color or something totally new... hmm, what do you think?


----------



## kmd1_123

omg: I'll look around, but Lush seems to be very popular with a lot of people, I've read positive reviews in other blogs.

Pink: You should post pics of your room when your finished! Have you seem Miley's closet? It's pretty sweet too! 
http://therealpamandpitashow.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/mileycyrus.jpg
Whats the colour now?


----------



## pink.couture

kmd1_123 said:


> omg: I'll look around, but Lush seems to be very popular with a lot of people, I've read positive reviews in other blogs.
> 
> Pink: You should post pics of your room when your finished! Have you seem Miley's closet? It's pretty sweet too!
> http://therealpamandpitashow.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/mileycyrus.jpg
> Whats the colour now?


 
I will. I have but my closet won't be that big, I wish! I could probably do the walls in the closet that color and maybe put a decal like that on. lol The color in my new bedroom is white. Now, my room is like this red & yellowish color (don't ask!!!!! lol hah).


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm trying to decide whether to braid my hair or leave it down for tonight. I recently cut my hair shorter so its hard to be creative with it :/


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to a party at a restaurant downtown.
Outfit:
grey A&O dress
black Bal leather jacket
nude CL Clou Noeuds
Black Jumbo/Rolex


----------



## pinkpol15h

Afternoon, girlies! 
I have SAT class right now, wearing:
Graphic JC t-shirt
Cuffed J Brand shorts
Coral TB moccasins with gold hw
^yup the heat is back


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Guess who's sick....AGAIN?

Me. Whoop-de-freaking-doo.

I'm missing a swim meet. Blah. 

So...I'll probably be online like...all day. Somebody want to humor me?
^^ohmygod I sound pathetic.


----------



## oscarcat729

I feel like I've been only half of my self the past few days-- my computer's been in the shop! But now it's home and I feel whole again


----------



## MACsarah

Went out to the city to go shopping with my friends today. It was fun but dang, so many people. Then again, its saturday! I'm eating Macaroons right now. They are so good..

wearing:
Light pink silk ruffle top
Brown belt with gold hardware
J.crew Khaki shorts in boyfriend fit
Steven madden clogs with gold studs (inspired by Miley cyurs' ^.^)
white j12/white first/layered bracelets

OMG:Hope you get better quick


----------



## pink.couture

MACsarah said:


> Went out to the city to go shopping with my friends today. It was fun but dang, so many people. Then again, its saturday! I'm eating Macaroons right now. They are so good..
> 
> wearing:
> Light pink silk ruffle top
> Brown belt with gold hardware
> J.crew Khaki shorts in boyfriend fit
> Steven madden clogs with gold studs (inspired by Miley cyurs' ^.^)
> white j12/white first/layered bracelets
> 
> OMG:Hope you get better quick


 
Your siggy quote is SO true...


----------



## oscarcat729

OMG MACsarah, I love your quote too!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm heading out to a dinner for an acquaintance's birthday soon. What does everyone else have planned tonight?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- Thank you & looove the siggy!

Quick vent- I&#8217;m gonna go cry right now. My swim team lost by 19 points to our biggest rivals. If I was there, I would have gained 15 points for the team. If my brother was there too, he would have gotten 28. I hate you, flu. I hate my brother&#8217;s soccer team too.

jfahasklflask. I'm SO mad. 

Okay. I feel better now. (:


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> MAC- Thank you & looove the siggy!
> 
> Quick vent- Im gonna go cry right now. My swim team lost by 19 points to our biggest rivals. If I was there, I would have gained 15 points for the team. If my brother was there too, he would have gotten 28. I hate you, flu. I hate my brothers soccer team too.
> 
> jfahasklflask. I'm SO mad.
> 
> Okay. I feel better now. (:


 That is awful! You must be a really good swimmer. What do you swim?


----------



## methcat

ladies. I have some tortoise ray bans, please convince me that I need plain black ones too!!!!!!!


----------



## oscarcat729

methcat-- Sorry, no help here. Get a different type of sunglasses!

Got my freshman year housing letter and... drumroll please?
I got a single!! I didn't even think that was an option for a freshman! But the good news is that I can decorate to my heart's content! I don't even know where to start...


----------



## miss_ritz

I'm happy you got the single!! Every last bit of room counts.  I hope I get a single as well... fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahlouise06

methcat - Ha, I know it's always tempting to buy another pair of Ray-Bans! Buy the Prada Butterfly sunglasses (I have lusting after them for SO long now)  I REALLY want a pair of bright coloured sunglasses..I'm going to Egypt in 3 weeks and spain in 6 so I mean, I need new sunglasses..right?


----------



## kmd1_123

methcat: I have the black ones in 54 but I agree with everyone else go for something different. I never like buying the same thing in another colour though.


----------



## pink.couture

*Omgxe:* I can swim................. but not fast.

Haha!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oscar, whooo D! That's amazing and soo lucky! Enjoy the solitude 

Methcat, I'm gonna be the odd one out and agree that you need a second pair! Wayfarers are like aviators imo. They're classic so 1+ pair is fine 

Can't believe I'm up at 9 lol. I have church, SATs and then I'm watching the WC with my friends. We're gonna buy those huge Popeyes family meals.. Sooo good, I've been craving for a long time. 

Outfit:
Grey RL vneck t-shirt
Cobalt AG slim jeans
Black Gucci irridescent sneakers
Black RB 54s


----------



## pink.couture

I'm on a hold with sunglasses now. I think I have a great selection but it sucks now I need prescriptive sunglasses. I want to get contacts before school starts so I can wear my nice sunglasses again!!!!! I have prescriptive burberrys but it sucks I can't wear miu miu, rayban cats , or any of the others.


----------



## methcat

oscarcat729 said:


> methcat-- Sorry, no help here. Get a different type of sunglasses!
> 
> Got my freshman year housing letter and... drumroll please?
> I got a single!! I didn't even think that was an option for a freshman! But the good news is that I can decorate to my heart's content! I don't even know where to start...



yay that's so exciting! my sister is in a single and shes THRILLED

im going to listen to pinkpolish hehehe if you find something that looks good you need it in all colors!! 

sarah, the prada butterflies look funny on me  I tried them on and my mom was not a fan!


----------



## oscarcat729

I can't believe my father is an eye doctor with his own glasses store and I only have two pairs of sunglasses! And one pair is really old and ugly. If only he sold Raybans...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Alyssa- Thanks. And I swim IM, breaststroke & butterfly. (:

pink- haha, no worries! I've been doing it competitively since I was 3...gahhh.


----------



## MACsarah

haha. I used to be obsessed with ray-bans. Partly because I thought I was a future-hipster. uh, no. haha. I've borrowed a few pairs from my friends and I've never given them back. I always forget my sunglasses though. especially  when I go to the beach. I remember to put on a bikini and everything, but I don't think about the sun and eyes. When I do remember to wear sunglasses, I wear a pair of last season's Balenciaga. My go to sunglasses used to be a a pair of Marc jacbos aviators. Until I was playing vollyball and my guy friend literately crushed them within 3 seconds. 

oscarcat729: haha! can't you get him to order a few batches and order some for you? Do you get like, a discount for being a retailer for them?


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to the Country Club with some friends of mine for lunch.
Outfit:
Turquoise racerback maxi dress 
brown leather flip flops
Sahara work/Chloe sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

methcat- you wanted some advice on Lush products, right? Well I realllly love their bath bombs & bubble bars. I like to mix Space Girl bath bomb w/ Sunny Side bubble bar. Sakura bath bomb is AMAZING too. Cosmetic Warrior & Cupcake face masks are really good too. I like Cupcake a bit better though(:


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone, mind if I join in? My name is Grace. 
As for raybans, I have been eyeing this special pair of wayfarers at neimans that have the silver accents on the side.


----------



## kmd1_123

Welcome Grace!
RayBans are my go to sun glasses, so if you don't have a pair, I'd suggest you get some 

Coach: Ohh nice outfit! I really want to try a maxi!


----------



## shopmagnet

Yeah, I love raybans, I have three pairs - a pair of special orange Henri bendel raybans, a dark tortoise shell, and a pair of red ones that have that foil inside them to make that wavy effect..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love raybans... I really wish I could wear them though


----------



## shopmagnet

Why can't you wear them ?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

shopmagnet said:


> Why can't you wear them ?


 
I haven't quite figured it out. There's some reason (something to do with the shape of my face/head) that makes it impossible for me to look good in hats & most sunglasses. LOL Raybans just look silly on me.


----------



## basicandorganic

Just got  back from downtown... with a little orange shopping bag in tow. Wonder whats in side. 

I wore
a black romper (its a silky type material, so cute)
free people lace bandeau
amarante alma
dior python platform sandals (match the alma quiet well!)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

basicandorganic said:


> Just got back from downtown... *with a little orange shopping bag in tow*. Wonder whats in side.
> 
> I wore
> a black romper (its a silky type material, so cute)
> free people lace bandeau
> amarante alma
> dior python platform sandals (match the alma quiet well!)


 
WHAT'D YOU GET WHAT'D YOU GET WHAT'D YOU GET?!?!??????? 


Tell me please!


----------



## shopmagnet

PurseXaXholic said:


> I haven't quite figured it out. There's some reason (something to do with the shape of my face/head) that makes it impossible for me to look good in hats & most sunglasses. LOL Raybans just look silly on me.



Oh, I definitely know the feeling, lol. I have a round face, but I got lucky with ray bans.. I have a pair of chanel sunnies that look amazing as well. But typically, my face doesn't agree either.


----------



## shopmagnet

basicandorganic said:


> Just got  back from downtown... with a little orange shopping bag in tow. Wonder whats in side.
> 
> I wore
> a black romper (its a silky type material, so cute)
> free people lace bandeau
> amarante alma
> dior python platform sandals (match the alma quiet well!)



Cute outfit, and what did you get?!?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

shopmagnet said:


> Oh, I definitely know the feeling, lol. I have a round face, but I got lucky with ray bans.. I have a pair of chanel sunnies that look amazing as well. But typically, my face doesn't agree either.


 
Yeah... I have very few sunglasses that look good. Most of them just look average.

*basicandorganic* What'd you get?! Ahh I'm so impaitent.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Basic, get your butt back here and reveal 
Purse, lol I agree completely. I'm completely in love with hats but they don't flatter myface :/


----------



## MACsarah

I just got a few facebook messages about sport try-outs in a few weeks for the connecting high school of my middle school. That sure made me feel sh!tty. During 6th grade I planned to try out for all of the sports that I could. I made nice with all the coaches and assistants. I went to meets/games where I talked to some of the athletes and stuff. Basically, I kissed up to people for 2 years for nothing. Jrs/Seniors are already torturing upcoming freshmen though, so I guess I dodges that bullet.

basicandorganic: A H bracelet. A belt. or......A BIRKIN?!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm guessing croc CDC like she wanted!


----------



## kmd1_123

Ohh Basic, what is it?


----------



## shopmagnet

Morning everyone! (for me at least.)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Good Morning!! (I'm always up super early). 

basic.... I need to know now. This haunted me in my sleep last night. Jk Jk, although I did have a bad dream.


----------



## xxlala

*PurseXaXholic*: Ray-bans don't look good on me either! My brother and I went sunglasses shopping after he broke his third pair of wayfarers (...fail) and we decided Raybans just don't work for us haha.

Am I the only one who has a pair of cheap sunglasses that I throw around and a nice pair for other ocassions? I can't stand spending so much money on something I know will get abused (besides my purses).


----------



## shopmagnet

^ Nah, i dont have any pairs that I could throw around (unfortunately) but I have 2 pairs of michael michael kors sunnies that i have had for a long enough time that I dont worry about them if they fall or get damaged. I like them for that reason, but I don't think they will be easily destroyed because they seem kinda sturdy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello Everyone!

I've been pretty MIA this summer...I just got back from yet another trip, this one with my friend to her lakehouse. I leave for NYC this weekend, then I should be home for a while. 

Basic - WHAT DID YOU GET?

lala - All my sunglasses are nice, but I treat them all as if they are nice. I always leave them in their cases. Most of them are pretty sturdy anyway. I have white Ray Bans and my mother has Neon Yellow ones she doesn't ever wear so I steal them. I want another pair, but I can't decide...I may get Cat Eyes instead though.


----------



## gossipgurl

hey everyone, I'm back from Europe! I just spent the last hour reading these posts so I could catch up.

How is everyone doing? I was dying to go on TPF the whole time.


I did get some pretty good purchases (I have to make up for Basic who hasn't finished her revel. Basic -- Please tell us!! I want to know)

My best buys:
Salvatore Ferregamo black sandal heels 
Peach coloured Valentino shorts
Marni checkered t-shirt
Longchamps bag (eiffel tower edition. You don't even know how hard this was to find)

A lot of my other purchases came from this store called Pimkie. (They have it in France and Spain) It's like their version of Forever 21 because the stuff is really cute and so so cheap. 

I also hit up this outdoor market in the South of France. Think Bohemian with a French twist. I got three pairs of shoes for under 5 euros. 

I don't know how to put pictures up/ my camera is being stupid but hopefully the descriptions are good enough.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

gossipgurl- Welcome back! Your finds sound so cute! (:

Basic- REVEAL PLEASE! (: sooo excited to see!


----------



## kmd1_123

*xxlala:* I have two pairs of throw around glasses thats I got for around $30 from Urban outfitters, but I like to treat them just as well as my other 'nicer' sunglasses b/c I love them just as much!

*gossipgurl:* oohhh Pics please!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*gossipgurl*, I would love to see pics!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

*xxlala* - I have sunglasses I just throw around too, and then I have expensive ones too. I just end up rotating through them all.

*gossipgurl* - Pics would be AWESOME!

I need music ideas...I have iTunes money and I'm blanking on good songs. I just bought the Regina Spektor album and lots of Paramore, Eminem & Shwayze...any other ideas?


----------



## gossipgurl

omg- if you like Paramore go for her new song Airplanes with B.O.B. That song is stuck in my head, I've been singing it in the shower so much lately (only Hayley's part though, I'm not much of a rapper)

Ok everyone I will try to upload the pics asap. I still need to figure out how to do that but when there's a will .....there's a way!!!!!!!!!!!

I just PVRd (or DVR or Tivo or whatever you call it) An Affair to Remember. I'm so excited. Has anyone seen this movie?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I usually upload the files on tinypic.com, then post them here  HTH.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

*gossipgurl* - Oh, I really like that song! The one with Eminem (Part 2) is my favorite though (:


----------



## basicandorganic

aah! sorry guys... i was busy all day! my feet are killing me from work.
i did NOT get a bag or a belt, haha... not enough in my bank account LOL!

i got a bracelet...i believe its the hapi. they didn't have the CDC so I got a twilly! i'm tying it around my speedy right now, actually. i wanted the KDT but i didn't like any of the color combos...
sorry to keep you waiting, guys! ill try for pics later, ive been begging for my camera back from my cousin FOR AGES. :@

purse - did you see the link that i posted here a while back? about the vintage BBK at christie's? :O


----------



## MACsarah

Is that the bracelet that looks like a belt?! AHHHH. lucky girl. Congratulations


----------



## PurseXaXholic

basicandorganic said:


> aah! sorry guys... i was busy all day! my feet are killing me from work.
> i did NOT get a bag or a belt, haha... not enough in my bank account LOL!
> 
> i got a bracelet...i believe its the hapi. they didn't have the CDC so I got a twilly! i'm tying it around my speedy right now, actually. i wanted the KDT but i didn't like any of the color combos...
> sorry to keep you waiting, guys! ill try for pics later, ive been begging for my camera back from my cousin FOR AGES. :@
> 
> purse - *did you see the link that i posted here a while back? about the vintage BBK at christie's?* :O


 

NO. that whole post just confused me. Explain s'il vous plait. 


I love B.o.B's Airplanes. I'm listening to it now acctually


----------



## shopmagnet

congrats on your bracelet basic. 
gossipgurl - I use photobucket as well to upload pics. Good luck !


----------



## pinkpol15h

UGGHH girls i have a rant :@
so this girl i know from middle school posted on facebook "new emi wallet and rocks jeans!" and i commented on it that she should be careful with it cus the emi and jacq are less durable than the classic ones. i wasn't even implying its cus her wallet was cheaper or anything > although it is. then she was all "if you only spend $20 max on mags then you cannot tell me the defects of a LV. STFU!"
what the crap -____- i didnt even judge the girl on how she brags, "i own 2 lvs and tiffany&co now!" on the internet! JHDFJKDS honestlyyy..... WELL THEN ima buy a birkin just to hit you in the face with it.

i dont understand how people are so quick to assume the worst. the magazine thing was completely random and she should get her facts straight -_-. idk.. am i overreacting? should i let this bother me? lol i dont get annoyed by things people say about me but somehting about this hit a nerve..


----------



## MACsarah

...I won't spend $20 on a magazine unless its from overseas. What is she trying to tell us?


Ignore her.


----------



## coachâ¥

...I don't mean to sound stupid, but I don't understand what her point was about the $20 magazine.


----------



## kmd1_123

Yeah, I don't understand her mag comment.


----------



## shopmagnet

^ I kind have to agree with everyone else, what did she possibly mean by the magazine comment? I don't spend $20 on magazines either, should I be concerned? lol.

Anyways, you should ignore her. She probably got into it with you because that is the type of girl she is. It is surprising how easily people get offended and manipulate sentences to sound purposefully hurtful, or how much they want to argue over trivial things nowadays. The best thing to do is just show control, and instead of feeding the flame by defending yourself, just let what anger they foolishly built up sizzle out. Ugh, some people are buttheads. =/ Good luck.


----------



## alyssa18

Yeah I agree with everyone. If you retaliate then you are just stooping down to her level.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She was just trying to brag...  I would just ignore her if I were you.


----------



## xxlala

^ I think she got offended and felt embarrassed since it was online but I wouldnt worry about her because she doesn't make that much sense anyways


----------



## shopmagnet

*pinkpol15h* - Lol, if you do buy that birken, buy two and send me one and I'll fly over to hit her with it too.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Thanks girls  your comments made me feel better. I didn't get that magazine comment either :/ le sigh. I hope she doesn't have so much pride in the future cause its honestly making her look stupid.

Anywhoooo, I'm watching Eclipse today! Are there any twihards here?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ME ME ME ME ME ))) (Although I don't refer to myself as one...) I just love the books/movies/people. LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - I love Twilight! And basically all things involving vampires. I'm kind of a science fiction nerd. Does anybody watch True Blood?

So I'm leaving for New York in a few days and I still can't decide what I want for my birthday. I think I want a purse. I want a Chanel flap, but I don't know if I can picture myself carrying around my Chanel flap going out to dinner or the movies with my friends. I want a speedy, which is more practical, but I'm still not sure. I've never liked those until recently, so I'm scared I'll have buyers remorse. I could always go for another BBag, but I don't know which one. I really love the style of the YSL Muse Two but the color combination I want isn't available anymore. Ughh I'm really just kind of all over the place here.


----------



## mcb100

I think you should get the flap. 

But then I'm not sure, because I could picture myself carrying a flap shopping by myself or with people on the weekends but for some reason not to movies with my friends...when i go to the movies, I already feel over dressed when I carry my LV speedy.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pink - I love Twilight! And basically all things involving vampires. I'm kind of a science fiction nerd. Does anybody watch True Blood?
> 
> So I'm leaving for New York in a few days and I still can't decide what I want for my birthday. I think I want a purse. I want a Chanel flap, but I don't know if I can picture myself carrying around my Chanel flap going out to dinner or the movies with my friends. I want a speedy, which is more practical, but I'm still not sure. I've never liked those until recently, so I'm scared I'll have buyers remorse. I could always go for another BBag, but I don't know which one. I really love the style of the YSL Muse Two but the color combination I want isn't available anymore. Ughh I'm really just kind of all over the place here.



Chanel flaps are so classy and timeless. I say go for that. My friend carries hers when we go out and about. its just a gorg purse. girl i wouldn't let anyone underestimate a bag for you. 


Its raining in NY what are the chances thank god. hopefully it cools a bit. hows everyone day so far?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> *Chanel flaps are so classy and timeless.* I say go for that. My friend carries hers when we go out and about. its just a gorg purse. girl i wouldn't let anyone underestimate a bag for you.
> 
> 
> Its raining in NY what are the chances thank god. hopefully it cools a bit. hows everyone day so far?


 

Which is everything her style is against.... 

Maybe I'm just being a ***** though because I've wanted one for forever.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love you too 

I've talked myself out of the flap. I wouldn't use it. Purse is right, it's everything my style is against. I'm just confused as to what I want...I think I just need to go and look at everything. I'm an "I'll see it, and I'll know" shopper. When I bought my Bbag I went in thinking I wanted one thing, and came out with something completely different.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

We aren't really friends... we just hang out. 


Good. Because I would through a tantrum if you got a flap. Not only to you, but to my parents, my trainer, and anyone I would happen to meet on the street. I'm a jealous ***** and proud  

Honestly though, if you want it get it. Sure I'll be mad but I can deal with the fact that you're _more_ spoiled than me. I really can deal.  And I'm being sarcastic.... kinda. idk. Just ignore this.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, there will be 30% price increase on Chanel bags soon. I wanted to buy a flap when I was in NY but my dad said I can't pull off carrying logo-ed bags, even if the CC is small . I could see you with the YSL.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Hahahahahahaha. My dad's opinion on purses is worse: Just buy one thing that carries all your crap.
He thinks $100 is a lot to spend on a bag. Which is why my parents won't buy me anything.


----------



## basicandorganic

PurseXaXholic said:


> NO. that whole post just confused me. Explain s'il vous plait.
> 
> 
> I love B.o.B's Airplanes. I'm listening to it now acctually




http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details.aspx?pos=8&intObjectID=5216769&sid=

I dieeee.


----------



## basicandorganic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I love you too
> 
> I've talked myself out of the flap. I wouldn't use it. Purse is right, it's everything my style is against. I'm just confused as to what I want...I think I just need to go and look at everything. I'm an "I'll see it, and I'll know" shopper. When I bought my Bbag I went in thinking I wanted one thing, and came out with something completely different.



Get a BBag! With RGGH. 




pinkpol15h said:


> Cute, there will be 30% price increase on Chanel bags soon. I wanted to buy a flap when I was in NY but my dad said I can't pull off carrying logo-ed bags, even if the CC is small . I could see you with the YSL.



My mom says the exact same thing... but she says it because she wants the bag for herself!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

basicandorganic said:


> http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details.aspx?pos=8&intObjectID=5216769&sid=
> 
> I dieeee.


 
What is this site?! LOL. How do you buy it?! The site confuses me.


----------



## basicandorganic

PurseXaXholic said:


> What is this site?! LOL. How do you buy it?! The site confuses me.




It's an Auction house in the UK. It's a bunch of listings for auctions.  It's over though, the Hermes auction. You can bid online, in person, over the phone.   I saw the girls in the H thread talking about it and I was like... mannn, I want a vintage Kelly, LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - I can see myself with the YSL too! But I want http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YZMZdWCxTvY/SQ3L6nOaYmI/AAAAAAAAC80/UTmqzujDZi0/s400/ysl+muse+two.jpg this one (((((((((


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> We aren't really friends... we just hang out.
> 
> 
> Good. Because I would through a tantrum if you got a flap. Not only to you, but to my parents, my trainer, and anyone I would happen to meet on the street. I'm a jealous ***** and proud
> 
> Honestly though, if you want it get it. Sure I'll be mad but I can deal with the fact that you're _more_ spoiled than me. I really can deal.  And I'm being sarcastic.... kinda. idk. Just ignore this.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pink - I can see myself with the YSL too! But I want http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YZMZdWCxTvY/SQ3L6nOaYmI/AAAAAAAAC80/UTmqzujDZi0/s400/ysl+muse+two.jpg this one (((((((((


 

I think you should get a navy muse 2. Just navy. I think you would wear it well


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

PurseXaXholic said:


> We aren't really friends... we just hang out.
> 
> 
> Good. Because I would through a tantrum if you got a flap. Not only to you, but to my parents, my trainer, and anyone I would happen to meet on the street. I'm a jealous ***** and proud
> 
> Honestly though, if you want it get it. Sure I'll be mad but I can deal with the fact that you're _more_ spoiled than me. I really can deal.  And I'm being sarcastic.... kinda. idk. Just ignore this.



theres always sharing gals!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Hahahahahahaha. My dad's opinion on purses is worse: Just buy one thing that carries all your crap.
> He thinks $100 is a lot to spend on a bag. Which is why my parents won't buy me anything.



my parents are like that too! my dad nearly had a heartattack when we ordered my Macbook pro. he's like why not a Sony Viao? im like DAD COMEON.


----------



## MACsarah

I vote for the Balenciaga step or a pompon. Why? Everytime I read Cute_classy's posts, I imagine some bad-a$$ chick in a motorcycle jacket being a rebel with a new york accent talking about purses.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I really like the pompon! And I wish I was that bada$$. I do have a motorcycle jacket...hahaha. And have been told I'm intimidating, I have to disagree though.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> my parents are like that too! my dad nearly had a heartattack when we ordered my Macbook pro. he's like why not a Sony Viao? im like DAD COMEON.


 
LOL we usually don't tell my dad stuff, but a $2700 charge on the card... He would notice  

Cute_classy--- I've been told I'M intimidating. hahahahaha Apparently I come off as really *cold* W/e.


----------



## alyssa18

I have been wanting a wildfox sweatshirt for awhile. Which one do you guys like better?
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ormics-_-Affiliates-_-ShopStyle.com-_-Primary
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ormics-_-Affiliates-_-ShopStyle.com-_-Primary


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> LOL we usually don't tell my dad stuff, but a $2700 charge on the card... He would notice
> 
> Cute_classy--- I've been told I'M intimidating. hahahahaha Apparently I come off as really *cold* W/e.



You are intimidating.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

alyssa18 said:


> I have been wanting a wildfox sweatshirt for awhile. Which one do you guys like better?
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ormics-_-Affiliates-_-ShopStyle.com-_-Primary
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ormics-_-Affiliates-_-ShopStyle.com-_-Primary



Hmm...I like them both. I think the anchor.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, you have a more hipster-ish style, like with the colours and AA stuff lol. So I imagine the style and colours of the ysl muse II would match you. And xojuicy is so right, you and purse can share bags 

Xojuicy, lol I'd rather buy a vaio and spend the rest of the $ on shooooes xP

Alyssa, I love wildfox sweatshirts!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My brother makes fun of me for being a hipster all the time  
I'm going to look at the YSL Muse IIs when I'm in New York, I think that is probably what I'll end up with. 

I don't get the whole macbook thing. I personally think they are just hard to use and annoying. I'm quite happy with my little Dell.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Hmm...I like them both. I think the anchor.


 
Me too. the anchor's my favorite. I love wildfox, I just find it difficult to spend a lot on such a trendy thing


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I didn't even look at the prices...That's a problem of mine ush:
I don't think I would spend a 100 dollars on a sweatshirt.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm obsessed with wildfox's belly tank tops. They are so light weight and perfect as beach cover ups. I much prefer Vince for those types of sweatshirts. Not that wildfox is bad, but I think vince's meterial is so much softer. Now if we can get vince to get some prints on their sweatshirts..


----------



## pinkpol15h

I didn't even realize UO sold Wildfox! Just when I was about to give up all hope on UO.. 
Alyssa, I like the heart one more actually. Although the blue could be a bit less dull, I don't like how thin in the pink anchor is lol. I think singer22 carries the best selection of Wildfox for sure 

What is everyone up to? 
I was doing my ap math work and surfing on tpf on my bb until Alyssa posted up links.. then I HAD to turn on my laptop to check them out. I don't think I'll be able to go back to math for a while


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute_Classy- The YSL Muse II is a gorgeous bag! The City is also a good choice for a bag since it features the shoulder strap, plus it comes in many different colors.


----------



## alyssa18

Yeah I really like wildfox sweatshirts bt like you said over a hundred for a sweatshirt is a bit too much so I think I'll go with the blue one cause it is on sale.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;15966551 said:
			
		

> Cute_Classy- The YSL Muse II is a gorgeous bag! The City is also a good choice for a bag since it features the shoulder strap, plus it comes in many different colors.



I love the Muse II. It's absolutely gorgeous. But I feel like I'll be disappointed if I get it in anything other than the Tri Color fuchsia and blue. I wonder if I could find one used somewhere... And then I just absoluetly adore Balenciaga. So I know another bbag would be a good choice. Something about that red flap is still calling to me though...oh I'm driving myself crazy here.


----------



## shopmagnet

Do you guys know how much A Dior Chri-Chri bag is? Or a lady Dior Cannage Tote in Medium? And lastly, the Le 31 bag?


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

Hi everyone, my name's alexandra and I'm 16 

nice to see there's a place for the young purse loovahhhs !


----------



## shopmagnet

Oh ! And lastly- a black Hermes Birkin with shw ? It's horrible that I don't know that.. I know they are like 7000 or more.. Thanks you guys


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey Alexandra - I'm grace


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

shopmagnet said:


> Hey Alexandra - I'm grace


 Nice to meet you, Grace! *shakes hand*

I'm trying to save up my money for a small Chanel classic flap in beige caviar but I am too stubborn to get a job so it is going to take me a while.


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

Oh and Grace -- I looked at your bag showcase!!! Those bags are HAWT! I absolutely loooooove the license plate bags I need to know where to buy one !!!


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pink - I love Twilight! And basically all things involving vampires. I'm kind of a science fiction nerd. Does anybody watch True Blood?
> 
> So I'm leaving for New York in a few days and I still can't decide what I want for my birthday. I think I want a purse. I want a Chanel flap, but I don't know if I can picture myself carrying around my Chanel flap going out to dinner or the movies with my friends. I want a speedy, which is more practical, but I'm still not sure. I've never liked those until recently, so I'm scared I'll have buyers remorse. I could always go for another BBag, but I don't know which one. I really love the style of the YSL Muse Two but the color combination I want isn't available anymore. Ughh I'm really just kind of all over the place here.



You should get a Chanel, I have three and I love them ! If you were to get one , I would suggest the jumbo flap depending on how you feel toward big bags. If not Chanel, you should consider the Louis vuiton trevi pm - it is beautiful as well!  but i am just saying bags I love, it is a super hard decision to make with so many options available ! Ooh- maybe you could get the neimans exclusive bbag.


----------



## MACsarah

shopmagnet said:


> Do you guys know how much A Dior Chri-Chri bag is? Or a lady Dior Cannage Tote in Medium? And lastly, the Le 31 bag?



The medium lady dior is 2500. atleast thats what I've heard. don't quote me.

The birkin depends on what the meterial and the size of the bag.


----------



## shopmagnet

GoodGoneGirl said:


> Oh and Grace -- I looked at your bag showcase!!! Those bags are HAWT! I absolutely loooooove the license plate bags I need to know where to buy one !!! [/]
> 
> Thank you !
> And as for those crystal bags.. I think they cAme from a company called little earth. The sides are hubcaps and the rubber is recycled tire rubber and the license plates are reused as well.


----------



## shopmagnet

GoodGoneGirl said:


> Nice to meet you, Grace! *shakes hand*
> 
> I'm trying to save up my money for a small Chanel classic flap in beige caviar but I am too stubborn to get a job so it is going to take me a while.



I just got a little something from Chanel and it is coming tomorrow I think. Look forward to a reveal !


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> You should get a Chanel, I have three and I love them ! If you were to get one , I would suggest the jumbo flap depending on how you feel toward big bags. If not Chanel, you should consider the Louis vuiton trevi pm - it is beautiful as well!  but i am just saying bags I love, it is a super hard decision to make with so many options available ! Ooh- maybe you could get the neimans exclusive bbag.



If I were to get a Chanel I would get a red jumbo. I love big bags! Problem with Chanel for me, I know basically nothing about it. I don't even know what colors/styles are available.


----------



## kmd1_123

Welcome Alexandra!

CuTe: Same here, I think they are beautiful but I have yet to own one! I hear the Red Jumbos are super rare though.


----------



## oscarcat729

I could never have the patience to save up for a Chanel... even if you made $10/hr and worked 9 to 5 for 5 days a week, it'd take at least 4 weeks to get anything!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> *The medium lady dior is 2500*. atleast thats what I've heard. don't quote me.
> 
> The birkin depends on what the meterial and the size of the bag.


 
Yep, because it's a little less than the medium flap.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If I were to get a Chanel I would get a red jumbo. I love big bags! Problem with Chanel for me, I know basically nothing about it. I don't even know what colors/styles are available.



You can always ask me, lately- my thoughts have been concentrated on chanel.. I have been trying to beat the price increases. But when I posted that last comment, i didn't read the previous two pages.. Felt like it was a little to late to put that, thats problem with using my iphone at work.


----------



## shopmagnet

Yeahh... I just bought a little something from chanel, and a canon 500d camera.. So I am a little in debt. lol. Ill be back in the spending game in 2 weeks


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If I were to get a Chanel I would get a red jumbo. I love big bags! Problem with Chanel for me, I know basically nothing about it. I don't even know what colors/styles are available.



That was just going to be my next question about what size of flap you wanted. Are you wanting lambskin or caviar? I know you're a little nervous about it not being exactly your style since you are a little edgier, but a Jumbo is a bag that can  be worn with skinnys and converse but also be worn with a LBD. I think forloveofretail has a picture of her wearing her Chanel flap with her BF's over sized Prada t-shirt, black shorts, and converse.

Welcome GoodGoneGirl!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15968868 said:
			
		

> That was just going to be my next question about what size of flap you wanted. Are you wanting lambskin or caviar? I know you're a little nervous about it not being exactly your style since you are a little edgier, but a Jumbo is a bag that can be worn with skinnys and converse but also be worn with a LBD. I think forloveofretail has a picture of her wearing her Chanel flap it with her BF's over sized Prada t-shirt, black shorts, and converse.


 

ENABLER!!!!


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> ENABLER!!!!



 not me!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;15968868 said:
			
		

> That was just going to be my next question about what size of flap you wanted. Are you wanting lambskin or caviar? I know you're a little nervous about it not being exactly your style since you are a little edgier, but a Jumbo is a bag that can  be worn with skinnys and converse but also be worn with a LBD. I think forloveofretail has a picture of her wearing her Chanel flap with her BF's over sized Prada t-shirt, black shorts, and converse.
> 
> Welcome GoodGoneGirl!



Yes, I've seen her pictures. And she looks fabulous. I honestly don't know the difference between lambskin and caviar. And is there a difference between Jumbo and XL? I'm a Chanel newbie over here.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> ENABLER!!!!



*snickers*_Look whos talking_..

Jumbo and XL are essientially the same. but the XL is discontinued. no?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, I've seen her pictures. And she looks fabulous. I honestly don't know the difference between lambskin and caviar. And is there a difference between Jumbo and XL? I'm a Chanel newbie over here.


 

Lambskin is softer, caviar is a pebbley leather. Lambskin is really fragile, caviar is more durable.  XL is bigger than Jumbo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think Jumbo lambskin then.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> *snickers*_Look whos talking_..


 
What that can't possibly be me?? I don't enable. You dis-enable. 

_"Oh no purse... you shouldn't get that Chanel tote for $400..............." _Biggest regret- listening to you


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> What that can't possibly be me?? I don't enable. You dis-enable.
> 
> _"Oh no purse... you shouldn't get that Chanel tote for $400..............." _Biggest regret- listening to you



I'm sorry, but girl, that was one ugly purse! I don't care if it was chanel, I thought that thing was ugly. and it was super-beaten up! I say I saved you from something disasterous.

-if you own that purse: I'm sincerly sorry.-


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> I'm sorry, but girl, that was one ugly purse! I don't care if it was chanel, I thought that thing was ugly. and it was super-beaten up! I say I saved you from something disasterous.
> 
> -if you own that purse: I'm sincerly sorry.-


 

Right right... and it had the wrong color HW, but still


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, I've seen her pictures. And she looks fabulous. I honestly don't know the difference between lambskin and caviar. And is there a difference between Jumbo and XL? I'm a Chanel newbie over here.



Are you wanting to use it as an everyday bag or for more formal  occasions? Do you baby your bags? Like Purse said the Lambskin is softer so it will be easy to scratch it or make marks on it where the caviar is a little more durable and more of an everyday type of leather. The difference between the Jumbo and the XL is 1.5 inches I believe, but I'm not positive. The Jumbo is 12x8x3 and the XL is 13.5x?x? I read on here.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> Right right... and it had the wrong color HW, but still



you seeeeeee.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I'm sorry, but girl, that was one ugly purse! I don't care if it was chanel, I thought that thing was ugly. and it was super-beaten up! I say I saved you from something disasterous.
> 
> -if you own that purse: I'm sincerly sorry.-



Lol, was it off of Louisfanatic?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Good Lord, I have some catching up to do.....I see you ladies have been chatting. 

Just popping in to say HI


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15969074 said:
			
		

> Are you wanting to use it as an everyday bag or for more formal occasions? Do you baby your bags? Like Purse said the Lambskin is softer so it will be easy to scratch it or make marks on it where the caviar is a little more durable and more of an everyday type of leather. The difference between the Jumbo and the XL is 1.5 inches I believe, but I'm not positive. The Jumbo is 12x8x3 and the XL is 13.5x?x? I read on here.


 
She babies her bags... I'm pretty sure I was one of the only ones allowed to touch her Bbag... 

*Coach *yes it was. 

*Mac* STFU.


----------



## MACsarah

^duddee! I was just about to post about where you are!

I was going to say "I need someone to tell me what shoes to buy this season"..Just saying.



Who is stoked about the hills finale tonight?


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> She babies her bags... I'm pretty sure I was one of the only ones allowed to touch her Bbag...
> 
> *Coach *yes it was.
> 
> *Mac* STFU.



Lol I think I know exactly which one you are talking about! I can't believe that thing ever sold!

If she babies her bags then she could def. go for the Lambskin.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> ^duddee! I was just about to post about where you are!
> 
> I was going to say "I need someone to tell me what shoes to buy this season"..Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is stoked about the hills finale tonight?


 
I'm behind on the hills.... So I'll catch up later. 



coach&#9829;;15969134 said:
			
		

> Lol I think I know exactly which one you are talking about! I can't believe that thing ever sold!
> 
> If she babies her bags then she could def. go for the Lambskin.


 
ITA, but I feel like she's more of a caviar person. It has a "rougher" look IMO. W/e she wants though.... (i love talking like she's not here. Is she here?)


----------



## MACsarah

I want to see Cute_classy in some limited edition flap. because my image of her being a bas-a$$ will never go away.


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm behind on the hills.... So I'll catch up later.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA, but I feel like she's more of a caviar person. It has a "rougher" look IMO. W/e she wants though.... (i love talking like she's not here. Is she here?)



MAC: I'm way behind on the Hills...as in season 1. 

Lol I think she's here? I like the look of both, but the Lambskin would have me a nervous wreck if I used
 it as an everyday bag.

I bet she could totally rock the slate grey embossed lizard City!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Me too... I would never be able too. One of my Chanel SA's said I should get the caviar for sure. I agree.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> I want to see Cute_classy in some limited edition flap. because my image of her being a bas-a$$ will never go away.


 
Funny thing is... She really isn't, just comes off as one.


Oh, Am I glad these don't count in our post count. Otherwise... I'd be moving my way up there


----------



## coachâ¥

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^Me too... I would never be able too. One of my Chanel SA's said I should get the caviar for sure. I agree.



I just find the Caviar to be so much easier to care for. I have a vintage medium Lambskin flap that I try to use for formal occasions but I'm even scared to use it then, but then again I don't like using it anyway because it is way too small.


----------



## shopmagnet

Caviar bags are easier to carry because although you worry about them, you dont need to constantly monitor them. Lambskin is so easily dented and ruined that it is a little chancy. As for the difference between the jumbo and the xl, the xl is discontinued and renamed the "maxi". The maxi is 13x9x4 while the jumbo is 12x8x3 i believe. The jumbo is a great size for out and about while the maxi is perfect for those days you want a distorted large bag! I would recommend a vintage maxi, those bags look better then the newer ones. In fact, I believe Victoria Beckham and one of the Olsen twins have a vintage maxi versus a newer one if you are interested in giant bags. The maxi is the largest flap bag that Chanel offers. As for the other designers, I am still learning my way through hermes, Balenciaga, Yves Saint Laurent, and Dior. Hope I helped.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like it when you speak for me Purse :] 

And I don't know I would have to see the Lambskin and the Cavier to know for sure. I'm kind of messy so I might be nervous about the Lambskin. I toss my Bbag around. But they are sturdy and look good worn in.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

coach&#9829;;15969275 said:
			
		

> I just find the Caviar to be so much easier to care for. I have a vintage medium Lambskin flap that I try to use for formal occasions but I'm even scared to use it then, but then again I don't like using it anyway because it is way too small.


 
Really? I like the size of the medium. That's what I would get if I could get a Chanel.... 
_Black with gold HW medium caviar flap _please.....


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *I really like it when you speak for me Purse :]*
> 
> And I don't know I would have to see the Lambskin and the Cavier to know for sure. I'm kind of messy so I might be nervous about the Lambskin. I toss my Bbag around. But they are sturdy and look good worn in.


 


Lambskin wouldn't last one day in your room.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really like it when you speak for me Purse :]
> 
> And I don't know I would have to see the Lambskin and the Cavier to know for sure. I'm kind of messy so I might be nervous about the Lambskin. I toss my Bbag around. But they are sturdy and look good worn in.



I don't baby my Bbags AT ALL, yet they still look amazing for everything they have been through.

Purse: I love having a big bag...I'm the one that used a weekender as an everyday bag.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

WAIT. I JUST THOUGHT OF THE BEST THING EVER. 
*Don't get anything.*

Here me out: You can't decide. Wait until something you love & can't live without comes along. Then get it. Don't buy a purse just to buy a purse.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> Oh, Am I glad these don't count in our post count. Otherwise... I'd be moving my way up there



so fuk!ng true. like, now, it seems like you have a life. JK! i swear  I MOFOO love you.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> WAIT. I JUST THOUGHT OF THE BEST THING EVER.
> *Don't get anything.*
> 
> Here me out: You can't decide. Wait until something you love & can't live without comes along. Then get it. Don't buy a purse just to buy a purse.



That's what I'm doing at this point. I just want to know my options, and look at everything in New York. Like I said: When I see it, I'll know.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> WAIT. I JUST THOUGHT OF THE BEST THING EVER.
> *Don't get anything.*
> 
> Here me out: You can't decide. Wait until something you love & can't live without comes along. Then get it. Don't buy a purse just to buy a purse.



5+5=10 3/5+5/5=1 3/5......which then added with your posts equals..=ECONOMY GOING DOWN. c'mon girl. we gotta keep the economy afloat.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to a friends bonfire. 
outfit:
heather grey oversized off the shoulder Vince sweatshirt
dark washed cuffed J Brand shorts
Black converse
Black Jumbo
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Coach ring/diamond studs


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> Lambskin wouldn't last one day in your room.



Hey! I' cleaning my room and it's fabulous


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;15969478 said:
			
		

> I'm going to a friends bonfire.
> outfit:
> heather grey oversized off the shoulder Vince sweatshirt
> dark washed cuffed J Brand shorts
> Black converse
> Black Jumbo
> Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Coach ring/diamond studs



So cute! And perfect for a summer fire. I like the quote in your signature too!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

CC- I'd go with a Jumbo (thats the size you wanted, right?) Caviar. Chanels are gorggg, and I think BA-girls could pull them off.

Confession: I like thinking I'm a BA... 

Yeah, I'm trying to save up for a BBag...how do y'all do it? My mother refuses to drop 1k on a bag for me...meh.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So cute! And perfect for a summer fire. I like the quote in your signature too!



Thanks! I liked the other Eminem quote you had too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse - http://media.photobucket.com/image/ysl muse 2 tri color/bagcraze/bagdrive/yslmusetwo_2.jpg LOVE LOVE LOVE CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT. Unfortunately, looks like I'll have to.


----------



## coachâ¥

OMG. Some people put some of the craziest stuff on facebook. Some girl has a picture of her smoking and another picture of her and her friend in a webcam. One girl has her butt towards the camera and she's wearing a thong the other girl has no bra on and is covering her boobs with her hands.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Ewww...I know. A girl from my school did that & she got soo much crap for that. She was stupid though, and put it on her facebook and tagged herself in it...hahah.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach- Ewww...I know. A girl from my school did that & she got soo much crap for that. She was stupid though, and put it on her facebook and tagged herself in it...hahah.



She isn't coming back to my school next year. She said everyone was stuck up and talked about her. Well umm yeahh...you got yourself pregnant and didn't even know who the dad was and then you go an abortion. Plus you're in a gang! Well duh people are going to talk about you!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Purse - http://media.photobucket.com/image/ysl muse 2 tri color/bagcraze/bagdrive/yslmusetwo_2.jpg LOVE LOVE LOVE CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT. Unfortunately, looks like I'll have to.


 
I know, I know


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;15969478 said:
			
		

> I'm going to a friends bonfire.
> outfit:
> heather grey oversized off the shoulder Vince sweatshirt
> dark washed cuffed J Brand shorts
> Black converse
> Black Jumbo
> Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Coach ring/diamond studs



Cute outfit


----------



## shopmagnet

This might be a dumb question, but do you guys know each other?
I mean, besides purse forum.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Purse is my best friend. Nobody else knows each other that I know of.


----------



## MACsarah

shopmagnet said:


> This might be a dumb question, but do you guys know each other?
> I mean, besides purse forum.



I got one friend to join tPF to start posting in this thread, but she didn't like it >.> but other then that, I only know the girls trough tPf 

edt:
is anyone here into the hole youtube guru thing?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMCnrKKEKr4&feature=channel

that poor guy is like, setting himself up to be ridiculed. I hate how he thinks because he gets "high honor roll" hes some genius who can get by specificly by that..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I love gurus. I've never heard of him though...... 
Wait- Sorry, is that a girl or a guy?


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol Purse I was wondering the same!


----------



## MACsarah

lmfao. a guy. wanting to be a girl. being completely 100% arrogant. Its like watching a bad car wreck happening. its horrible. He made a rant about youtubers giving him thumbs down because people where saying he looked like a mess. he want like "I'm sorry I don't want to dress up like Elle and blair for each video. I'm not here to look good"...you're a guru. yes, you are suppose to look good.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Are you sure? Look at the other videos....


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> lmfao. a guy. wanting to be a girl. being completely 100% arrogant. Its like watching a bad car wreck happening. its horrible. He made a rant about youtubers giving him thumbs down because people where saying he looked like a mess. he want like "I'm sorry I don't want to dress up like Elle and blair for each video. I'm not here to look good"...you're a guru. yes, you are suppose to look good.



...I see. He seems kind of...Idk how to say it in a nice way. ANNOYING?

omg. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxEB5-NCIN4&feature=channel


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Already watched that. Hahahahha


Oh, his name is Justin. Okay, it's a guy.


----------



## MACsarah

I swear. its like a car wreck. You know you're not suppose to look, but you can't help it..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

macsarah said:


> i swear. Its like a car wreck. *you know you're not suppose to look, but you can't help it.*.


 
yes.


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol that's a good way to put it MAC. At least he isn't afraid to be himself!


----------



## MACsarah

Something about him just..ticks me off, but I can't stop watching. I love how he pretends to be like gregorygorgous (..not going to lie, if I was a boy & gay, I'd tap that..). and he acts as if hes some hot **** like my homeboy greg. No, hunney, no.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Purse is my best friend. Nobody else knows each other that I know of.



Thats really awesome.. My friends are kinda lame in the fact that I don't get to shop expensive things with them.. Stores like Henri Bendel are pushing limits. =/ So I rely on tpf. 

----------



I cant believe that is a guy.. Infact- I dont know if its humanly possible for me to believe that.. =/ whoa.


----------



## mcb100

MACsarah said:


> I got one friend to join tPF to start posting in this thread, but she didn't like it >.> but other then that, I only know the girls trough tPf
> 
> edt:
> is anyone here into the hole youtube guru thing?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMCnrKKEKr4&feature=channel
> 
> that poor guy is like, setting himself up to be ridiculed. I hate how he thinks because he gets "high honor roll" hes some genius who can get by specificly by that..



I am into the youtube guru thing! lol. I used to love Elle and Blair's videos before they got uhmm quite so famous, I guess, and now it seems that they're a bit different. Although I still watch some of Elle's videos sometimes. I've become really into makeup a lot lately. 
  Off topic note--I wish I had the patience to save up for a Chanel flap. It'd take me such a long time...I know I have the drive to save the cash, the question is whether I can wait such a long time, you know? I mean I have other Chanel bags but I've always wanted a flap and I know that the flaps are more expensive than most other Chanel bags nowadays (although none of them are cheap whatsoever.) LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

^what gurus are you subscribed to? I love this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu21VQqx35Y&playnext_from=TL&videos=SMaVvv7xZps&feature=recentlik

Lmfao. I'd be lucky to be able to save up for a alexander wang dress, let alone a Chanel flap. Thank god my parents are willing to support me with unnecessary materialistic goods as long as I do as they ask. Or I might be one depressed child. The flaps are going to be so much more $$$ after this year's increase. Chanel and the executives are so evil. Quality going down, price going down.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Thats really awesome.. My friends are kinda lame in the fact that I don't get to shop expensive things with them.. Stores like Henri Bendel are pushing limits. =/ So I rely on tpf.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe that is a guy.. Infact- I dont know if its humanly possible for me to believe that.. =/ whoa.



My friends at school would have a heart attack if they looked at the price tag of some of my things. Ironic since they're the wealthy private school kids. But I don't run with the typical private school girls. Purse is my only friend that's really into fashion. She doesn't go to my school, and SHE'S ALWAYS BUSY AND I NEVER GET TO SEE HER (yes, I'm talking to YOU darling).


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

coach&#9829;;15970021 said:
			
		

> ...I see. He seems kind of...Idk how to say it in a nice way. ANNOYING?
> 
> omg. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxEB5-NCIN4&feature=channel



omg not to be mean but he isn't the most attractive guy out there...and this is coming from a gay LOL


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxEB5-NCIN4

roflmfao omg i never laughed as hard before in my life..uh just no hun NO.


the only guru i watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggntsDGT7R4

LOVE HIM!


----------



## sarahlouise06

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> My friends at school would have a heart attack if they looked at the price tag of some of my things. Ironic since they're the wealthy private school kids. But I don't run with the typical private school girls. Purse is my only friend that's really into fashion. She doesn't go to my school, and SHE'S ALWAYS BUSY AND I NEVER GET TO SEE HER (yes, I'm talking to YOU darling).



Tell me about it! I went to a good school, but it was more about academics than money. All of my friends from school  thought and still do think I am absolutely ridiculous with handbags etc, some of them are even rather malicious about the matter. Now I'm at university and have a group of girlfriends that I'm a LOT closer with, fair enough they are nowhere near as into fashion as me, but they most definitely understand my love for bags etc..give them a few years and I'll sell their souls to bags  haha. 

Anyway, I started a Ralph Lauren lovers thread on the wardrobe forum, if any of you girls are into RL that is! I thought it would be interesting to see how everyone wears the classic pieces in their own way.


----------



## shopmagnet

Good morning! 
Yeah, none of my friends are as in to fashion and purses as I am. What's worse is
If I told them how much my things were, they would think I was crazy for spending that much when I could use it for other reasons, blah blah blah.. =/ 
Well, hope everyone's day (so far) is going swell!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey shopmagnet, you're up so early!

I slept at 2 yesterday but my mom made too much noise this morning and woke me up :/ now I'm thinking of a place to grab breakfast..


----------



## shopmagnet

Ooh. Breakfast sounds amazing . It's summer and I'm stuck in stupid drivers Ed for the insurance break . I sleep like an hour or read and then do these silly worksheets .


----------



## PurseXaXholic

cute_classy said:


> my friends at school would have a heart attack if they looked at the price tag of some of my things. Ironic since they're the wealthy private school kids. But i don't run with the typical private school girls. Purse is my only friend that's really into fashion. She doesn't go to my school, and she's always busy and i never get to see her (yes, i'm talking to you darling).




 you too


----------



## shopmagnet

It's so corny, he kept this same pose the whole time he talked and had this nasal monotone voice. D: the only thing that was cool what that he was wearing tortoise raybans.


----------



## xxlala

^Hahaha he looks like hes trying to cool on camera.

I'm so jealous your parents support your materialistic love. My mom looks at my closet everyday and asks why shopping is necessary... ever. 

But I'm getting a new car  The one I have has a lot of mileage so we're trading it in yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## shopmagnet

^ congrats ! I'm not getting a car for like 3 years, but I don't mind. I just portion off my paychecks to an untouched account so that it adds up and I can get a car I want. As for material things , my mom would buy my a shirt here and there and once a year or two years, my dad let's my mom and I go to tiffanys and get something. Purses though? Lol, I could talk about the bag I love with my mom but she gets sick of it.


----------



## oscarcat729

sarahlouise06 said:


> I went to a good school, but it was more about academics than money.



*GASP!* What kind of school is that?! 

I'm being lazy today. I might go to Ikea though! I love Ikea!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ swedish meatballs! Haha. I love how cheap Ikea's food is.

Shop, how old are you again? I turned 16 last year but I'm still too lazy to take my g1 (written portion of driver's license test). I think we only call it g1 in canada lol. The earlier I get my license, the earlier I can get my audi a4  my parents don't want to buy me an audi but I really love how cute the a4 is!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The A4 is so cute! I get my permit in exactly a week. I'm really not as excited as I should be. Perhaps when it actually happens I'll get more excited.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ The A4 is so cute! I get my permit in exactly a week. I'm really not as excited as I should be. Perhaps when it actually happens I'll get more excited.


 
I wasn't excited... I acctually waited a month and still have only driven a few times. LOL I don't really care... I don't get the hype.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The only reason I'm excited is so that I can travel back and forth from home to where my school and my friends are an hour away whenever I want. Cause now it's so much effort to do things with my friends.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This thread is moving so darn fast lately. Goodness! 

It is soooooo hot today. I have some errands to run but I'm really not in the mood to leave the house. I might stop by Crate and Barrel later on.....see if something catches my eye. 

Outfit
Velvet dress http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=VELVET-WD632&c=Velvet
Alaia tan chunky platforms
Hoop earrings/tan leather cuff/cocktail ring


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm not going to be able to get my license until next year. Getting my license isn't that big of a deal to me because most of my friends will get theirs this year. Plus...I've never driven before.

Most of my friends are into bags, shoes, and clothes. Most of them carry Bal or LV. 

Thanks for answering my PM last night MAC!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ All of my friends are so old! Most of them already have their licenses and I'm just getting my permit. Doesn't bother me though, they can just drive me around, I don't have to :] haha


----------



## MACsarah

Sorry Coach! firefox shut down on me, so I had to use another browser that wouldn't work!

JUICCYYY: I love that guy! hahaha. I've only seen a few of his videos. like his whats in my bag vid..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I remember being sooooo excited to get my license, then once I started driving I hated it. I was the last one to get my license out of my HS friends. Both of my friends had cars and were driving at least 2/3 yrs before me. I'm the baby of my group (age wise)


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Sorry Coach! firefox shut down on me, so I had to use another browser that wouldn't work!
> 
> JUICCYYY: I love that guy! hahaha. I've only seen a few of his videos. like his whats in my bag vid..



Lol. It's fine!

I'm curious what kind of wallets do you girls? I'm getting sick of my LV Koala wallet because it's just way to small!


----------



## xxlala

*Lady* I'm a baby too! My friends got their licenses as much as a full year before I even had mine! On top of that, I got my license 4 months later than I could have so it was just a sad sad thing. 

I hate having my parents drive me everywhere I want to go, and I don't live in a place with public transportation so it totally is a useless town. Getting your own car and being able to go where you want is so liberating! Since I live in the Northeast, I have to have a car that can handle snowfall, I had a Toyota Highlander, but I'm not trading up to an Audi, I'm getting a Honda CR-V but it's cute so I'm okay with it


----------



## xxlala

Btw, now I feel super old because so many of you are still in the permit stage.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I remember being sooooo excited to get my license, then once I started driving I hated it. I was the last one to get my license out of my HS friends. Both of my friends had cars and were driving at least 2/3 yrs before me. I'm the baby of my group (age wise)


 
Same here. When I was turned 16, my friends already started planning their 17th lol.

xxlala, I originally wanted to get a big car as well cause it looks cool  I like Jeeps. The CRV is really cute haha.

Coach, how about a Goyard? I checked out the totes when I was in NY but ended up hating them IRL. I still think the wallets are quite pretty.


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> Same here. When I was turned 16, my friends already started planning their 17th lol.
> 
> xxlala, I originally wanted to get a big car as well cause it looks cool  I like Jeeps. The CRV is really cute haha.
> 
> Coach, how about a Goyard? I checked out the totes when I was in NY but ended up hating them IRL. I still think the wallets are quite pretty.



I'm sad to say that Goyard isn't a brand that I know much about. Do they have a website?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

xxlala- How old are you? I'm 20 so you're not alone  The Honda CR-V is cute. 

Pink- I agree with you about Goyard....not the biggest fan of the bags but I do like the wallets.


----------



## coachâ¥

Juicy you have me hooked on the guru you just posted! He's super cute in a weird kind of way, and now seeing his Bal money wallet I think I need one too!


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ swedish meatballs! Haha. I love how cheap Ikea's food is.
> 
> Shop, how old are you again? I turned 16 last year but I'm still too lazy to take my g1 (written portion of driver's license test). I think we only call it g1 in canada lol. The earlier I get my license, the earlier I can get my audi a4  my parents don't want to buy me an audi but I really love how cute the a4 is!



What a nice car ! No, my dad is kinda against cars so he really procrastinates on getting me and my brother one. In my soph year of college I might get one, or senior year of high school. It is still up in the air, I am going to contribute - I really want a mini cooper s in that beautiful racing green, of a Volkswagen gti, or the new hybrid honda crz. It is a really beautiful car.  the new jettas coming are really cool looking too, they are widening them and (in my opinion) they kinda look like beemers. Anyways, I'm 16 and I could have gotten my license last February because I got my permit two days after my birthday but I wanted to take this driving course first. I'm taking the driving test for my license July 23!  i wish I could get an Audi a4, lol- that would be so awesome.


----------



## kmd1_123

Wow, I haven't been on for a day and I've already missed 6 pages!
You girls are so talkative!

Try being a December Baby, I'm last at everything. =(


----------



## gossipgurl

ok girls I need some help.

I want to start a fashion blog (I adore Purse's) but have no idea where to start or how to format. I am a dinosaur when it comes to technology. Help?


----------



## MACsarah

Blogspot is the easiest and cheapest way. Unless you're going to buy a domain and such, its free. Blogspot is really easy because you don't have to deal with HTML and other codings if you only want the basic formats.

start of by making a blogspot account, put up your layout, your banner... then post awat!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^She speaks the truth.


----------



## miss_ritz

I need some help.... I went on an online shopping spree today so I'm trying not to buy any more but I found a few more things I love. I never buy accessories especially rings/necklaces, come to think of it I have no rings and all my necklaces are not my style anymore. I would never think of buying stuff so expensive if they weren't on sale. What do you think? Are they like must-haves are meh?

http://www.shopbop.com/dangly-rhinestone-necklace-madewell/vp/v=1/845524441869206.htm

http://www.shopbop.com/kayden-pearl-ring-dannijo/vp/v=1/845524441864962.htm


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey, so I just got back from work and dinner, and brought home a little chanel box.


----------



## coachâ¥

miss_ritz said:


> I need some help.... I went on an online shopping spree today so I'm trying not to buy any more but I found a few more things I love. I never buy accessories especially rings/necklaces, come to think of it I have no rings and all my necklaces are not my style anymore. I would never think of buying stuff so expensive if they weren't on sale. What do you think? Are they like must-haves are meh?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/dangly-rhinestone-necklace-madewell/vp/v=1/845524441869206.htm
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/kayden-pearl-ring-dannijo/vp/v=1/845524441864962.htm



I don't really like either.

Shopmagnet what did you get?!?!


----------



## shopmagnet

^  you'll find out!


----------



## shopmagnet

Is there any faster way to upload pics. to purseforum with out photobucket or picnik? It takes centuries just to upload one picture, i swear.


----------



## coachâ¥

shopmagnet said:


> Is there any faster way to upload pics. to purseforum with out photobucket or picnik? It takes centuries just to upload one picture, i swear.



I think that is the only way, but I'm horrible with the computer.


----------



## shopmagnet

Ugh- this sucks.. So whats new?


----------



## coachâ¥

shopmagnet said:


> Ugh- this sucks.. So whats new?



Ohh nothing really. I wanted to lay out today, but it was just way too hot. So I surfed TPF and FB all day.


----------



## shopmagnet

Lucky! D: My days go from 8 am driving school till 11, then 1-7 for work, home, dinner, and i have from like 9.30 - 12 ish to surf the web && repeat. 
This summer has become so laborious and monotonous that I might go insane!
Here is a teaser from my purchase:


----------



## coachâ¥

shopmagnet said:


> Lucky! D: My days go from 8 am driving school till 11, then 1-7 for work, home, dinner, and i have from like 9.30 - 12 ish to surf the web && repeat.
> This summer has become so laborious and monotonous that I might go insane!
> Here is a teaser from my purchase:



So pretty! I'm taking drivers ed during school next year since summers are always so hectic for me.


----------



## shopmagnet

Yeah, I should have done that- now I need to find some elective course that looks good for college and is an easy A. Im going into junior year, so I need to give up my life for now.


----------



## shopmagnet

My Reveal! Who's Interested??


----------



## shopmagnet




----------



## MACsarah

what is that? a jumbo? it looks beautiful. congrats 


CAVIARRRR.


----------



## xxlala

*pinkpol*: thanks! the CRV is the best in its class or whatever so im hoping itll live up to expectations! and it drives pretty well so im excited to pick it up!
*
ladylouboutin*: im 18, so not old at all, just feeling old haha.

that chanel is so pretttyyyy. dammit i am not in need of a new bag but that makes me want one. badly.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

coach&#9829;;15978929 said:
			
		

> Juicy you have me hooked on the guru you just posted! He's super cute in a weird kind of way, and now seeing his Bal money wallet I think I need one too!



isn't he fab?!?! hahaha just love it his vids are so cool!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> what is that? a jumbo? it looks beautiful. congrats
> 
> 
> CAVIARRRR.




MMMMMM yummy....

jk i dislike caviar very much.  LOL except for channel ofcourse.


----------



## MACsarah

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> MMMMMM yummy....
> 
> jk i dislike caviar very much.  LOL except for channel ofcourse.



I'm totally judging you, boo. 


....can't even look at you. 






but then I continued to read the exception.


----------



## shopmagnet

Thanks you guys. 

Good mornin'!


----------



## oscarcat729

Good morning! Even though it's past noon here... I'm still in my PJ's, haha! My quest for the perfect dorm room decorations continues today at Pottery Barn. I only bought one tiny thing yesterday at Ikea, and gosh darn it, I want to buy stuff!!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> I'm totally judging you, boo.
> 
> 
> ....can't even look at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then I continued to read the exception.



LOL! loves it omg we need to bring back gossip girl gif's! cant wait for the new season!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

oscarcat729 said:


> Good morning! Even though it's past noon here... I'm still in my PJ's, haha! My quest for the perfect dorm room decorations continues today at Pottery Barn. I only bought one tiny thing yesterday at Ikea, and gosh darn it, I want to buy stuff!!



omg i with you on that! i need a new clothing rack. I cant use amores anymore because my clothes end up falling and breaking the rack. boohoo hopefully this will be a good solution.  

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/16684783


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shopmagnet- Congrats on the new goody! Its fab  

Juicy- Hi honey  

Even though its a cloudy day, its still hot as fish grease outside. I'm about to go grab some lunch, and to the hair salon to pick up some FF products. I have become a huge Fekkai fan. 

Outfit 
Tsumori Chisato black t-shirt dress
Proenza Schouler black platforms 
Stud earrings/leather cuff/oversized cocktail rings


----------



## basicandorganic

I'm about go for work orientation at a retirement home. Well, it's not really orientation considering I'm the only person that's going to  be oriented. It's a really fancy schmancy home too, unlike the last one I worked at. This one has like, belly dancing classes for old people every monday morning. :weird: It's really pretty though.

I'm wearing:

a boring plain, white H&M tank
a boring plain, white Zara blazer
J brand Houlihan in vintage olive (I love these! I want to get them in every color combo possible! I was a bit apprehensive at first... but omg they are so worth it!)
cute heels, hard to describe... its a cute wooden heel though and yummy metallic leather 
RM Nikki

*sigh* I'm nervous, lol


----------



## kmd1_123

*shopmagnet: *Wow shes gorgeous! Congrats on such a beautiful bag!
*
Basic: *Sometimes boring and plain looks best  How did your orientations go?


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm at the airport with my mom waiting to fly into STL. I'm going with some friends saturday to see Lady GaGa since I missed her here in Atalanta. I'm so freaking excited!
Outfit:
dark washed J Brand jeggings
C&C California black Knit top
black Lanvin flats
Alexander McQueen scarf
Chanel Jumbo/Anthra Weekender
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/diamond earrings/Coach ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach, what's STL? Cute outfit! Have a safe flight 

I'm watching Vampire Diaries right now.. Guilty pleasureee


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> Coach, what's STL? Cute outfit! Have a safe flight
> 
> I'm watching Vampire Diaries right now.. Guilty pleasureee



St. Louis.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> shopmagnet- Congrats on the new goody! Its fab
> 
> Juicy- Hi honey
> 
> Even though its a cloudy day, its still hot as fish grease outside. I'm about to go grab some lunch, and to the hair salon to pick up some FF products. I have become a huge Fekkai fan.
> 
> Outfit
> Tsumori Chisato black t-shirt dress
> Proenza Schouler black platforms
> Stud earrings/leather cuff/oversized cocktail rings



hey boo love that outfit! so fierce. i love fekkai too! it saves my hair from looking dry and nasty!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

coach&#9829;;15994443 said:
			
		

> I'm at the airport with my mom waiting to fly into STL. I'm going with some friends saturday to see Lady GaGa since I missed her here in Atalanta. I'm so freaking excited!
> Outfit:
> dark washed J Brand jeggings
> C&C California black Knit top
> black Lanvin flats
> Alexander McQueen scarf
> Chanel Jumbo/Anthra Weekender
> Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/diamond earrings/Coach ring



love your outfit boo  i need a weekender! must stalk the bay.


----------



## coachâ¥

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> love your outfit boo  i need a weekender! must stalk the bay.



I love my weekender! It is my favorite bag to travel with although my arm feels like it's going to fall off after toting it around the airport for awhile.


----------



## kmd1_123

^ Aha agreed! I love my weekender, it has two different straps on it though so when I get tired of carrying in my hands I can use it cross-body style!


----------



## gossipgurl

so I realized that I had a blog all this time so feel free to check it out.

I currently have one follower (myself). Constructive criticicism is encouraged 

www.swfearlessfashionjournal.blogspot.com


----------



## oscarcat729

^^ One thing I can think of off the bat: you need to provide links for where you got the photos.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coach- Have fun at the Lady Gaga concert  
Juicy- Thank you boo  

Good Morning Ladies  

I'm in a very blah mood today :/ I'm about to get dressed, and go to lunch with my mom. 

Outfit 
Yigal Azroul printed dress
RC tan wedges 
Stud earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone! Ugh, I have yet to wear my new purse. Anyways, I have to work in like an hour but I think ill probably go to the mall after. Anyone excited about the nordstrom anniversary sale?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello everyone 

I'm so exhausted. I haven't gotten much sleep this week because I've been busy. This morning I volunteered at the hospital. Today I need to do some cleaning and laundry, and pack for New York. I leave at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning so I need to go to bed early (never gonna happen). I'm wearing the most ridiculous outfit right now, but I don't plan on leaving my house so I don't care. 

Shop - Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## MACsarah

oscarcat729 said:


> ^^ One thing I can think of off the bat: you need to provide links for where you got the photos.



Agreed, or atleast credit pictures with sources. I do see a lot of blogs with disclaimers with "credit to whoever owns the pictures on this blog" on the sidebar, but it makes me unsure if thats okay or not.


edit:
I don't know how valid my opinion on this is, but I would move the poll under the tags or before the tags. The wide banner and the poll makes the blog wider, which people with small screens might have trouble seeing.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm so exhausted. I haven't gotten much sleep this week because I've been busy. This morning I volunteered at the hospital. Today I need to do some cleaning and laundry, and pack for New York. I leave at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning so I need to go to bed early (never gonna happen). I'm wearing the most ridiculous outfit right now, but I don't plan on leaving my house so I don't care.
> 
> Shop - Your bag is gorgeous!



thank you 
and it sucks being exhausted. =/ you volunteer at a hospital? are in the medical academy at school?


----------



## shopmagnet

Ugh, I want this. 






and this. I love Alexander McQueen, any one eyeing something they really want?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> thank you
> and it sucks being exhausted. =/ you volunteer at a hospital? are in the medical academy at school?



Yeah I volunteer at the hospital, we need community service hours for school. what about a medical academy?


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah I volunteer at the hospital, we need community service hours for school. what about a medical academy?



Oh, the medical academy is like one large section of my school and the kids have to volunteer at the hospital as a requirement.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls  I'm heading out to dinner with some friends. Outfit:
White sheer CM boatneck top
Double breasted C/E denim vest
Black Theory pleated trouser shorts
Black leather bracelet with silver studs
Tco long heart tag pendant
Purple patent TB ballet flats
RB Wayfarer 54
Pochette accessoires in damier 

The place I'm going to is like a asian tea lounge/snack place. I love their popcorn chicken and pad thai yumm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Have fun Pink  

I'm just in an off mood today. My friends want me to go out with them tonight and I think I might..I have a dress that I need to pull out and wear. 

Thinking about wearing:
Wayne black cutout dress
Black platform sandals
Shoulder duster earrings/cocktail ring
_________________________________

June Ambrose twitpic'd these today and I love them, Givenchy has been hitting it for me lately. My only gripe is the low heel...way too low for my taste. I wonder if they have a version with a higher heel?


----------



## shopmagnet

Out to the mall. 
Black Suede Ferregamo Flats
Vintage oversized shirt
Black skinnies
Michele urban mini, Tiffany ring, Henri bendel crystal necklace
&& Chanel jumbo


----------



## MACsarah

you would complain about the heel leanght, ll08!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> you would complain about the heel leanght, ll08!



 of course, the higher the better. I would really love them if they had a 4.5 heel. 


I know I'm late but has anyone seen the Purseblog's post on the Chanel Pocket tote? 73% of people hate it but I really like it...I'm not big on bags but this one really caught my eye. 

http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bag...hanel-lambskin-tote-with-exterior-pocket.html


----------



## MACsarah

How high are the givenchy shoes? I thought they only looked short because it was taken from a tall angle or something. 

 I don't even check the blog anymore! haha. I like the bag, too. I wonder if the flap part of the design pops up though. if it does, its a no for me. I do hate the handles but thats a given with Chanel!

http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-black-snakeskin-platform-sandals/cat400090/308945601/detail.fly
I only want those shoes because of the massive platform. Just saying.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ooh, la la. Me likey the Prada's....unusual for me becasue I often find Prada shoes boring. 

It may just be the angle but they can't be higher than 100mm....these are nice too but once again, the heel is a turn a turn off http://www.barneys.com/Contrast Stitched Bootie/500744265,default,pd.html


I'm curious about the flap too...even if it does pop up, I still like it.

ETA:  Come to mama! Those would look sooo sick on the foot.... I need to pop myself on the hand for looking at fall stuff, I told myself I wouldn't start looking until around August.

http://www.barneys.com/Thick Platform Sandal/500678020,default,pd.html


----------



## MACsarah

LMFAO. You're bad! Its like Kim kardashian dove into your soul and started looking at barneys for you. Speaking of kimmy, has she been wearing more color lately? My friends in socal are texting me right now crying about the weather there. Apparently its over 100 degrees. 


Ouch. 100mm is way to short! anything under 120 is a no-go. Why wear heels if they are going to be kitten heels? I find them quite unflattering, imho.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> LMFAO. You're bad! Its like Kim kardashian dove into your soul and started looking at barneys for you. Speaking of kimmy, has she been wearing more color lately? My friends in socal are texting me right now crying about the weather there. Apparently its over 100 degrees.
> 
> 
> *Ouch. 100mm is way to short! anything under 120 is a no-go. Why wear heels if they are going to be kitten heels?* I find them quite unflattering, imho.



Hehe, I know. I need to stop before I get myself in trouble....I need more willpower. 

Girl, are pigs flying?? Hell no, Kimmy is still dressing like its fall, lol. There are new pics in her thread arriving to Miami. By the way she's dressed you would think its was October, not July. 

 Amen! Totally agree with you there....you might as well wear flats.


----------



## gossipgurl

MAC -- thanks for the advice. I will change the poll. 

I don't know how to credit my sources. Can somebody please tell me how?

What is everyone else doing on this beautiful Saturday? I just went out for a little spin and put my balenciaga city bag to good use. It's so sunny though and I was worried about the leather (it says to keep it out of direct sunlight). Any tips to hide my bag from the sun?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Gossipg, say you got a pic from tpf here. Under the pic, you'd just writer: source: forum.thepurseblog.com and that would be it lol.
I'm not sure about the bal thing but all the bags I've bought says to stay out of direct sunlight. I think its fine to wear it under the sun.

I have SAT class in the morning. Then I'm going to Urban Barn to check out some home furnishings with my mom. 
Wearing:
Pink and navy RL blue label polo
Gap navy and white striped shorts
Cream lotop Converse chucks


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to see Lady GaGa tonight. I am stoked! But for now I'm off to the mall to pick up some makeup from Sephora.
Outfit:
Olive J Brand Houlihan
Grey tanktop
Black prada flip flops
Chanel Jumbo/Rolex/Rayban Aviators
Tiffany bracelet/Coach ring/Diamond earrings


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Have fun Coach! 

I spent the day in/by the pool with a few friends, it's been a very lazy Saturday for me..I just got out the shower and now I'm getting ready to get dressed and head to a friend's house for game night. 

Outfit 
Wren grey sequined pocket tee 
Current Elliott rolled shorts 
Thakoon sandals 
Stud earrings/various bracelets/oversized cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

I spent the day munching on junk food and juice. Bathroom trips where frequent. Why? I got a billion shots today for Africa. I spent 3 hours at the dr.'s office balling my eyes out. Hell, I think I kicked someone, too! Yeah, I have a borderline phobia of needles.

Enjoy yourself Coach & LL08! When you say game night, does that mean board games or Xbox? haha. I tried to find a cool board game for my cousin's baby as a gift, but OMFG. All the games are BORING.


----------



## coachâ¥

I just got back from the concert, and it was a little ridiculous seeing all the "gagalicious" outfits. I mean people left the house in lacey underwear and a black studded bra...they knew how to keep it classy. Plus I got caught in between a gay guy fighting with some other guy in the LBGT rally. 
Outfit:
Black blazer
white D&G corset printed tanktop
dark washed ankle jeans
Nude Cloud Noeuds
Black jumbo
Rolex/pale pink clic clac/diamond earrings/coach ring


----------



## MACsarah

^and you didn't invite me to the concert? ...:\. jk. that actually sounds fun to me! Did you see anyone with a birkin with letters on it?

I really dislike gaga, but her stans are great! they are so..energetic and crazy. haha. entertaining..


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^and you didn't invite me to the concert? ...:\. jk. that actually sounds fun to me! Did you see anyone with a birkin with letters on it?
> 
> I really dislike gaga, but her stans are great! they are so..energetic and crazy. haha. entertaining..



Lol I'm sorry! Nope! I have never seen a Birkin in St. Louis besides the ones my mom carry. 

It was actually very fun. Everyone was dancing and singing.


----------



## shopmagnet

How in advance did you buy your tickets? there are these girls on my fb who are bragging about getting their tickets 11 months in advance.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Gagas coming to my city and I found out about 8-10 months in advance but the tickets were sold out already lol. I really wanted to go :@

I had church this morning and now I'm going to do some shopping. Outfit:
Red navy and white striped nautical cardi
Black backless tiger print tank
Black shorts
Pochette accessoires in damier


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coach- Glad the concert was fun  People say that Gaga puts on a great show but I'm not really a fan. I'm curious to see how well her next album will do...

I don't think I've ever been so happy to see rain!! The temperature has dropped drastically and it feels nice. If the temperature stays like this, I hope it rains a few more days. 

I'm cooking an early dinner and then later tonight the honey and I are going to see Inception...hopefully its good. Right now I'm about to head to the grocery store. 

Outfit 
Rachel Pally army green cargo shirt 
DK black cashmere leggings
Black caged open toe flats 
Stud earrings/"A" initial pendant necklace


----------



## MACsarah

Going to a family-friend's wedding today. 
wearing:
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Intermix/D8828469Y10_300?$detail$
Mint green Lanvin flats
pearl bracelets w/bows


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ That is a stunning dress. I want to steal it! or buy it, lol.

Went shopping, wore:
Henri Bendel blue long crystal necklace
David Yurman 8mm Prasiolite Petite Albion Necklace
Tiffany Ring // Michele Mini Urban
Silence & Noise Printed Chiffon Button-Down Blouse
True Religion skinnies
Black Suede Ferragamo flats
&& Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo 

Brought back a little something from Chanel, yet again. 

Does anyone know where I can get a great black v-neck?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Cute outfit magnet  What Chanel goody did you buy today?! 

What type of black V neck? James Perse makes really comfy v necks and so does LNA. The LNA tees have a deeper V than the Perse tees do though. 

http://www.jamesperse.com/women/sho...-neck-tee/viewProduct.do?productId=prod660009

http://www.lnaclothing.com/SS-DEEP-V-at-PID13025-005.aspx


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Alex Wang, James Perse and American Apparel (for a cheaper alternative). 

I'm going out for a quick Starbucks run before going over to a friend's place. Hopefully I can make it there before the rain starts.


----------



## shopmagnet

hey everyone! how has all of your's day been?


----------



## shopmagnet

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Cute outfit magnet  What Chanel goody did you buy today?!
> 
> What type of black V neck? James Perse makes really comfy v necks and so does LNA. The LNA tees have a deeper V than the Perse tees do though.
> 
> http://www.jamesperse.com/women/sho...-neck-tee/viewProduct.do?productId=prod660009
> 
> http://www.lnaclothing.com/SS-DEEP-V-at-PID13025-005.aspx



Thanks 
And I got this! :


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Alex Wang, James Perse and American Apparel (for a cheaper alternative).
> 
> I'm going out for a quick Starbucks run before going over to a friend's place. Hopefully I can make it there before the rain starts.



Oh, shoot. I completely forgot about A-Wang. Wang tees are GREAT, nice fit and comfy. I'd pick wang over LNA.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shopmagnet said:


> Thanks
> And I got this! :



LOL, what is it?!!


----------



## MACsarah

JEWELERY;Sunglasses;wallet.

common. one of them is right, righttt?


---
I like Alexander wang V-necks if you want thin ones, J.crew if you have a boy-silloute. The neckline is thicker, and the fit of the shirt makes it look like you have soemthing going on. If you know what I mean..


----------



## shopmagnet

Sorry, I was actually working on getting these pics. up- Im reading the v-neck advice now, lol.

Mac- yes, one of those was right.  Sunglasses!


----------



## shopmagnet

Can anyone find a link for an alexander wang v neck for me? I looked on the website but I don't think I found one.


----------



## MACsarah

The line is called T by Alexander wang. I would link you to something, but my BB is stupid.  sorry.



Congrats on your glasses! I love two-tone sunglasses!


----------



## shopmagnet

Its ok, thanks!
and thanks, I love two tone sunglasses too. There was a little debate, but I think i made a good choice with these..


----------



## kmd1_123

*shopmagnet: *Love the Two Toned! You def made the right choice!


----------



## shopmagnet

Thanks  I sure hope so, I had to argue with like three people that these were great sunglasses. I was surrounded by haters, lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

Shopmagnet- I bought mine in February. Congrats on the Sunnies! 

Pink-I thought they were sold out there too, but one of my friends ended up finding them at Schnucks. If you are wanting to go you may want to try Stubhub or Ticketmaster. They are going to be a little more over priced, but you will be offered better seats.


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.tobi.com/women/search?search_term=t+by+alexander+wang

All the basics by the brand are perfect. So lightweight and comfy. The tanks aren't for people who hate the "I-look-like-I'm-homeless" look. but most girls work it  They are not structured or fitted at all but thats what makes them great. If you're looking for a thicker meterial I think Vince and JP


----------



## shopmagnet

Thanks for the link *MacSarah*, I really want to get just basic clothing instead of "stand out shirts" because I always buy purses and accessories and tend to center my outfits around them as well. 
As for the sunglasses, *Coach*, do you have the same pair?


----------



## xxlala

Before reading this thread I had NO idea that so many designer/nice tshirt/tank top brands existed! It's probably because 8-10 months of the year I am wrapped in cashmere and fleece so I don't freeze to death ah, horrible. Now I really want some LNA ts and I blame all of you ha.

Okay, oddly enough, I love the fit of the Abercrombie kids tshirts, they are snug in the right places but not too snug.

Sidenote: how do I go about getting the picture underneath my name so I don't look like such a creeper??


----------



## shopmagnet

*Xxlala* : My Control Panel >> Edit Avatar


----------



## oscarcat729

I think my dad would disown me if I spent $76 on a plain white T-shirt, as much as I want to!

And *xxlala*, I like A&F t-shirts too! I just wore a plain fitted v-neck from them the other day, and it just fits me so well! If only I could get rid of the moose in the corner...


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ Haha, my dad would too.. But I have a job & my own debit card with my money, so he doesn't have to know.


----------



## xxlala

^ My thoughts exactly. except the bags of stuff I come home with still give away what i do..


----------



## mcb100

Congrats, I always wanted a pair of Chanel sunnies, they look really pretty.

 I also like a&f shirts for basics and stuff. I like their V neck tees a lot, they're pretty soft.


----------



## MACsarah

What they don't know, won't kill em. just saying. Jk. no. Men should not complain about the prices of a $80 shirt with how much mens pants and shirts cost. Not even going to get into dress shoes.  lets not.

Do any of you guys like C&C california? I don't own enough tees from them to judge them but everyone raves about them.

Hanging out at a friend's house today. 
wearing:
White & grey striped cardigan
Black fitted tank top
Cheap monday skinny jeans in Onewash
Black ballet flats
Bundles of bracelets/white j12


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shopmagnet- Love the sunnies  

MAC- C&C is ok. I don't have very much from them but the ones I do have aren't rave worthy IMO. 

Another hot, sticky day :/ I'm getting ready to go grab some Taco Bell and head to a Dr. appointment. 

Outfit 
Opening Ceremony brown printed tank
Genetic Denim shorts http://www.shopbop.com/actions/prod...rd_id=845524441871533&color=15227&viewIndex=0
Beige sude slingback pumps 
Stud earrings/bondage cocktail ring


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> What they don't know, won't kill em. just saying. Jk. no. Men should not complain about the prices of a $80 shirt with how much mens pants and shirts cost. Not even going to get into dress shoes.  lets not.
> 
> Do any of you guys like C&C california? I don't own enough tees from them to judge them but everyone raves about them.
> 
> Hanging out at a friend's house today.
> wearing:
> White & grey striped cardigan
> Black fitted tank top
> Cheap monday skinny jeans in Onewash
> Black ballet flats
> Bundles of bracelets/white j12



too bad CL screwed us over by overpricing oxfords UGH. 595 to 995..not cool!

but i do admit T by alex wang is worth it. I bought the longsleeve navy tee and 3 tanks and treasure them ALOT in the summer heat.


----------



## xxlala

MAC - I don't own any C&C stuff but from what I tried on, its all too long for me. I'm short and it just doesnt look right? It might just be the styles that I happened to come across.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

shopmagnet said:


> Sorry, I was actually working on getting these pics. up- Im reading the v-neck advice now, lol.
> 
> Mac- yes, one of those was right.  Sunglasses!



those are FAB. i only have one pair of channels..the 6006's ( ashley olsen obsessed) i want the MK olsen ones so badly though. Too bad their sold out! 

let see some modeling pics though!!


----------



## shopmagnet

Cute outfit ladylouboutin  ugh it is hot here too, but I have to work so the weather doesn't concern me as much. Lol. As for c&c California, I have no idea what that is, sorry.
Mac- I'm so jealous that you have a j12, when did you get it ? And do you have pics?


----------



## coachâ¥

Shopmagnet-I don't have those. I have some similar to this http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...hon-and-chanel-signature-on-temples-5,4,9,7,2, and a pair that looks like an oversized Wayfarer.


----------



## methcat

MACsarah said:


> What they don't know, won't kill em. just saying. Jk. no. Men should not complain about the prices of a $80 shirt with how much mens pants and shirts cost. Not even going to get into dress shoes.  lets not.
> 
> Do any of you guys like C&C california? I don't own enough tees from them to judge them but everyone raves about them.
> 
> Hanging out at a friend's house today.
> wearing:
> White & grey striped cardigan
> Black fitted tank top
> Cheap monday skinny jeans in Onewash
> Black ballet flats
> Bundles of bracelets/white j12




I haven't worn c&c for YEARS but when I did, some of them were amazing and some of them were too thin/ripped easily


----------



## alyssa18

Hey girls! I am on the quest for a great school bag. I was thinking a LC Sac Plat but then I stumbled across this one http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUIS-VUIT...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3c23adf. Any thoughts?


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm not normally a LV fan, but that's pretty cute, alyssa! It looks like it'd be big enough, too. "Yes" from me!


----------



## kmd1_123

I don't really like LV monograms so its a no from me, sorry!


----------



## pinkpol15h

alyssa, i'm slowly falling out of love with vuitton due to its being so mainstream but the sac plat is quite lowkey. i havent seen anyone carry it in canada OR america. so its a yes for me


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18 said:


> Hey girls! I am on the quest for a great school bag. I was thinking a LC Sac Plat but then I stumbled across this one http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUIS-VUIT...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3c23adf. Any thoughts?



what classes do you take to be able to carry such small bag?


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;16031350 said:
			
		

> Shopmagnet-I don't have those. I have some similar to this http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-fas...hon-and-chanel-signature-on-temples-5,4,9,7,2, and a pair that looks like an oversized Wayfarer.



I almost got those, those are such cool glasses. I love the sides especially.


----------



## shopmagnet

MACsarah said:


> what classes do you take to be able to carry such small bag?



I have to agree  Otherwise, it is a pretty cute bag. I say yes, although I prefer the damier ebene over monogram any day of the week.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> what classes do you take to be able to carry such small bag?


 I have a bigger marc jacobs tote bag that I use to carry my books ect., bt I also like to have a smaller bag to carry my planner, phone, and other stuff.


----------



## shopmagnet

That'd pretty cool, I would do that but since I'm still in high school - it would look weird for me .


----------



## oscarcat729

Do people in college do that? Carry a tote AND a purse? Well then, more shopping for me!


----------



## xxlala

^ Nah, in my experience, college is all about two things.

1. An everyday schoolbag. It could be a tote, or it could be a backpack, but this has to carry all your essentials: laptop, books, papers, etc.

2. Wristlet/ID Holder, something that is small and holds your ID card, room key, and phone. 

People only wear purses when they leave campus really, it's too much of a hassle since you rarely need anything other than your keys and phone when wandering around, especially at parties. I fully intend to wear my crossbodys now because they are cute, and I don't have to worry so much about losing them like I do with a wristlet, those never stay on my wrists haha.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

omg vie been in pain for the last few hours. :/ my leg is acting up which is SO annoying considering i have work today. blah


----------



## shopmagnet

^ atleast you don't have to work with family, I swear, my brother today is being a total.... Yeah, so I get to work with him for a good 7 hours- fantastic.


----------



## shopmagnet

oscarcat729 said:


> Do people in college do that? Carry a tote AND a purse? Well then, more shopping for me!



I sure hope so - At times I just can't wait to leave.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

oscarcat729 said:


> Do people in college do that? Carry a tote AND a purse? Well then, more shopping for me!



A lot of girls on campus carry one bag but I carry a tote and a bag, I don't like my school stuff mixing with my personal stuff. I also don't live on campus so that might by why...I never go straight home after school so I always have to have a purse with me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Going shopping with my bff....

Outfit 
James Perse black swing shirtdress 
PS black platform heels 
Hoop earrings/rosary bracelet ring combo


----------



## methcat

oscarcat729 said:


> Do people in college do that? Carry a tote AND a purse? Well then, more shopping for me!



I don't and I haven't seen anyone do this

I use a big tote and then keep smaller little pouches in it

If you have a tote with an interior pocket or two, you can just put your phone/ID/keys in there and then it's pretty organized


----------



## alyssa18

I  am in HS. I went to BS last year bt I'm going to regular school this year. I use the tote bag to bring my books to and from school and I use the other bag which isn't really a purse to carry my agenda, pens, pencils, and other personal stuff.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm watching Inception with friends tonight & then a quick dinner.
Wearing:
Club Monaco sheer grey ribbed longsleeve
Club Monaco white linen shorts
Current/Ellior double breasted denim vest
Brown Minnetonka fringe flip flops
Studded black leather bracelet
Black Rayban 54's
Continental Gucci wallet (no bag tonight, just wallet and BB )


----------



## MACsarah

Just finished making 50 videos for friends @ facebook. I guess this is how juicystar07 feels after turning on the camera..

going out for dinner tonight and not sure what I'm going to wear. I was out at the beach earlier today and my friend smacked me with a paddle on my knee. which on top of being bruised, is now red. I hate my life..

as for the school tote thing, I only brought one bag and if I needed to go off campus without going home, I'd put the books in a locker and use the bag as a usual bag.


----------



## alyssa18

http://hegab-rehab.blogspot.com/
I suumbled across this blog about Middle Eastern fashion. It is actually really interesting.


----------



## MACsarah

I really wish I had the balls to ask my parents to buy me that bag as a book bag.


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ What brand? It's ok, kinda plain.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ its balenciaga.
Mac, ughhh that's so pretty. I'm on my bb and it looks like lizard embossed on my screen. Loove it.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm sorry.
continue.


----------



## shopmagnet

It looks like balenciaga. ^

**Sorry for the lateness, lol.


----------



## shopmagnet

What is 'bb' ?


----------



## MACsarah

Blackberry  Pink suffers from severe case of crackberry. jk.



I thought the corners of the bag was a dead give-away that it was balenciaga! O.o


----------



## coachâ¥

I love that bag MAC! It would be the perfect bag if only it had a zippered top.


----------



## shopmagnet

the corners and the type of studs used in general.. has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## xxlala

Meh, I love the motorcycle bags but I'm not a fan of this tote


----------



## pinkpol15h

Lol I'm totally a bb addict. I'm removing the data plan next month cus my eyesight is going down the drain lol.

Inception was all sold out -_- but I got the perfect pair of dark wash stovepipe jeans I think they were mean to be small bootcut but I'm too short lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

I went out to dinner and then to a friends party.
Outfit:
black racer back Maxi dress
dark washed jean jacket
Chanel jelly sandals
Black city
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond earrings


----------



## oscarcat729

So bored. Has anyone ever gone outside with a camera, tripod, camera remote, cute outfit and props and done a photo shoot with yourself? I've done it a few times when I'm bored. It's actually really fun!


----------



## MACsarah

I own a dslr and I've been meaning to take some pictures of my outfits but I always am in a hurry to get out, or I just am to lazy.

I suck, I know.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello everyone! I finally got back from New York today around noon. I was supposed to get back last night, but my flight was canceled. So I spent the night in the airport, flew to DC this morning, and then caught a connection home. Yuck yuck. I came home and slept, woke up at 8 for Pretty Little Liars (Does anybody else watch that?) ate some dinner and hung out, now It's 3:10 AM (HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!) and I think I'm gonna go to bed. 
I got some great stuff. I'll post details tomorrow.


----------



## kmd1_123

*Mac:* I love the baby blue one, but for some reason I would feel that the thin handles would snap from the weight of everything in the bag LOL
*
Cute:* I watch Pretty Little Liars, its a lot better than I expected it to be so far.  Happy birthday to you too! And what did you pick up?


----------



## shopmagnet

Happy birthday *Cute * ! 
It sucks that you missed inception *Pink*, my brother saw and it said it was crazy good, but congrats on the new jeans. 
As for the personal photoshoot - I have a new canon 500d but I think my neighbors would think I am psycho, lol. I just typically take pictures when I'm At the mall and like my outfit .


----------



## gossipgurl

Mac -- I'm looking for a new fancy camera. Which model do you have and do you recommend it?


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ although you didn't ask me, lol, canons are great cameras. I have 500d and it has 15.1 megapixels, it also takes 1080 hd video and has amazing pictures.


----------



## oscarcat729

Another Canon user here! I love mine.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I really wanna try out the Rebel sxi (I think its called that). Has anyone used it?

I went to the library this morning, outfit:
Navy Rachel Pally bow drapy dress
Havaianas flip flops


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> I own a dslr and I've been meaning to take some pictures of my outfits but I always am in a hurry to get out, or I just am to lazy.
> 
> I suck, I know.



i tried blogging LOL i think we all remember. but eh im too lazy. its a if you spot me pap me attitude. wouldn't that solve our problems? 

*Cute* cant wait to hear about your goodies!


----------



## coachâ¥

Happy Birthday cute_classy! I can't wait to hear what you bought!

What does everyone think of the Coach backpacks? I was thinking about using it instead of a tote this year since it is a little more practical for carrying everything I need for school.

I have a Tennis match and I'm dreading it since I haven't played all summer and it's almost 100 outside.

edit. http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1Id=62&t2Id=5000000000000155671&tier=2&LOC=LN


----------



## shopmagnet

^ good luck on the match  as for the backpacks- do you have any links ? I would look it up but I'm on my iPhone at work 

Happy birthday cute !  I dunno if I said it already though lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Happy Birthday Cute_Classy!! Enjoy you're day  

All this rain and its still hot outside :/ 

Outfit 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Di...ed=true&isStickyEnabled=true&prefChanged=true
Gold flat gladiators 
Hoop Earrings/thin gold bangle


----------



## alyssa18

Hey girls, I'm going out to hang out with some friends. 
Wearing:
lace anf cami
baggy syracuse t shirt
free people denim shorts
vintage pearl necklace
class ring
metallic blue havianas


----------



## shopmagnet

I have a canon rebel xti.


----------



## shopmagnet

Cute outfits Alyssa and ladylouboutin


----------



## kmd1_123

*coach&#9829;:* I'm liking the hot pink one, its super cute and fun. IMO I think the other ones are a bit too loud and tacky with all the prints and designs on them. 

*Gossip:* I vote for Canon also, or Nikon has good reputable ones too!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*pinkpol15h*_"I really wanna try out the Rebel sxi (I think its called that). Has anyone used it?"_

I have the Canon Rebel xsi! LOVE it! Im a huge photo taker. Im like the photographer in my group.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shopmagnet- Thank you  

What is everyone doing today? I'm going to have lunch in the park with a friend, and later on I'll probably grab a mani/pedi. 

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim black fedora
Dolce Vita black and white print stella romper 
GZ studded gladiator sandals 
Stud earrings/stacked braided bracelets/snake cocktail ring


----------



## xxlala

I'm at work (usual). Today's the free estee lauder cream sample day from 5pm-9pm so I'm going to go to the mall later and hit up one of their counters!

Wearing:
Gap Pinstripe Blazer
Polo Ralph Lauren Light Blue Polo
Ruffle Tiered Bebe Skirt
Coach Sandals


----------



## pinkpol15h

xxlala, are you from Canada? Sorry if you've mentioned it, I have zero short term memory. I told my mom to pick me up the face cream on her way home (at the Bay) but I have a feeling she'll forget lol. Are you getting the face or eye sample?


----------



## xxlala

pinkpol15h - Nope I'm from the suburbs of Boston, MA!

What's the Bay? I think I'm going to go get the eye sample for my mom ha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hello everybody! 
It is so damn HOT today! I'm hiding in the air conditioning. I'm trying to find shoes to go with the dress I got in new york to wear to my birthday dinner/party thing. I can't believe I don't own silver high heeled sandals...


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to the mall today to find a dress and present for a friends birthday party on Friday.
Outfit:
skinny army green cotton pants rolled up
white Son of John sequined pocket t-shirt
brown leather flip flops and belt
Speedy 35
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Coach ring/Diamond earrings


----------



## pinkpol15h

^^ happy belated ^^ tell us what you'll be wearing for your bday dinner 

Xxlala, the Bay is this huge department store in Canada. I thought the free sample was only in Canada so I assumed you were from here as well .

I'm going out to Starbucks tonight to have some girl talk with my friends on the patio, wearing:
Navy and white striped sweater
Black Theory shorts
Purple DJP gladiators
Long tco heart pendant
Studded black leather bracelet


----------



## MACsarah

Duddee. I'm so behind.

Camera: I have 2 SLR cameras which I use for art class. I wouldn't recomend shelling out 2,000+ on your first DSLR. You don't know whats going to happen to it. Don't look at the megapixels with choosing your camera but focus on a just the body and get a good lense. A lot of people I know got the d5000 as their entry-level camera. I think looking at websites which specilizes in unbiased reviews is better then taking advice from a girl who judges a camera on which one got her the best grade.


CuTe_ClAsSy: Happy belated birthday! 

XoJUICYCOUTURE: LOL. I'll be your paparazzi for your blog! 



I'm officially on a "dude" ban for 24 hour by a friend. FML.


----------



## basicandorganic

Sigh...I want a larger speedy. 35 in mono like Coach's.
LV addictions are terrible!

Today I bought a cute scarf and a top.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, haha a man ban? I thought you had a SO!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: As in a _stop-saying-dudeee_ ban. and we broke up. not sure if I posted it here or not. Pursie basically knows when it was facebook official to when it was over. I'm sure I told her. not sure if I posted it here or not O.o


----------



## xxlala

aw *MAC *I'm sorry! (totally butted into that conversation for a sec)

*pinkpol*: nope the same thing was all over america too! i got the eye thing at nordstrom and the SA just sighed, guess a lot of people went ha.

i tried for so long to not get the speedy since like, 3 years ago, and still came back to it and caved this year. there's just something about that bag.. its so pretty and roomy! i have a 25 and i think it holds more than i need it to so i wonder what people with bigger sizes put in it!
at work, im going to nyc in a few hours for the weekend!


wearing:

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...RENDS_STOCKUP&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=
tucked into high waisted black mini skirt
DV Dolce Vita Gold Sandals
Studded Cuff/Black Onyx Ring (the one that covers two fingers)
Black&Gold Flower Studs/Thin Layered Gold Chains
Elliott Lucca Drawstring Bag in OffWhite (omgz softest leather. ever)

Not completely work appropriate but like, whatevs


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm back! I went to the Vatican of shopaholics yesterday: Woodbury Commons! I shopped a ton, didn't get super lucky, but I got...
- Ralph Lauren beach towel & super soft blanket for dorm
- North Face raincoat and quilted black jacket (desperately needed)
- Rugby Ralph Lauren  yellow & navy striped maxi dress (originally $150, paid $26!! Everything at Rugby was 75% off lowest marked price-- idk why-- so there wasn't much left, but what was left was CHEAP)
- Storage boxes @ Crate and Barrel for dorm

It was exhausting, but worth it!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac- ohhh sorry bb  I never post relationship status on fb.. People like to creep my fb and make assumptions about everything -_-
Oscar- looks like some good deals  do you live near WC?

I'm going out to grab some YogenFruz with a friend.
Outfit:
Navy Daftbird muscle tank
J brand cuffed shorts
Coral TB moccasins with gold hw
Small tco notes pendant
Pochette accessoires
Studded black leather bracelet 
Black Wayfarer 54's


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Sorry about the breakup honey :/ 

Pinkpol- Ditto. I've been with the same guy for 5yrs and my relationship status isn't on my FB page. If you're involved in my life then you already know I'm taken...no need for me to post it. 

Oscarcat- Are you still shopping for your dorm? 


I'm about to go grab a marketfresh sandwich from Arbys and then I have some errands to run. I currently have China Glaze's "Flip flop fantasy" on my nails and I love it!! Such a pretty, vibrant coral. 

Outfit 
Black linen blazer
T-bags "hot rocks" romper
Alaia black gladiator heels 
Stud earrings/gold cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: LOL. My friends take "in a relationship" like.. well, not very serious. I'm currently "widowed" according to my FB page. It sounds completely immature, I know. but its a long story with the "facebook status change". booh :\

xxlala: CUTE OUTFITT. lmfao about it not being work appropriate. 

LadyLouboutin08: Cute. Do you paint your own toe nails? which reminds me, I need to get a pedicure, ASAP.


----------



## oscarcat729

Pinkpol- Thanks! I live close enough to go there once or twice a year... any closer and my wallet would be in trouble!
LadyLoub- I am! I'm having the hardest time finding a pretty duvet cover... I found a fabric that I fell in love with, but it's super expensive to have a duvet cover made!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oscar, are you allowed to decorate walls and stuff in your dorm? 
LL08, wow 5 years.. That's a heck of a long time lol. Were you guys high school sweethearts?  yknow what else is annoying about fb relationship status? How the couple proclaim undying love for each other after 10 min of dating LOL. 

I'm heading out for a Starbucks run  same outfit, minus the sunglasses.


----------



## shopmagnet

Guess who got their license today!!  I should have gotten it when I first turned 16 in Feb. b/c i didn't procrastinate on the permit, but I didn't sooo.. lol yup.


----------



## oscarcat729

Congrats shopmagnet! I need to get my license too...
And pinkpol, I can't use nails or tape on my walls, but I can decorate them and the rest of my room!


----------



## shopmagnet

*Oscar*- congrats on the deals for your dorm, glad you had fun shopping, and thanks! I am kinda really excited even though I won't have a car for 2-3 years, lol.
*Cute*- happy belated! 
*Pink* & *Coach* && *xxlala* + *Lady*- cute outfits (:

* You guys can call me _Grace_.
It feels weird to be called by my screen name or screen name's nickname. lol.


----------



## shopmagnet

ooh, my dad gave me a $100 gift card to Neimans today for taking a summer driving course.. It would have been $200, but my mom demanded half because she always woke me up.. :/ Sweet deal for her.





The evening sky in florida. 


*Night everyone.*


----------



## MACsarah

CONGRATULATIONS, GRACEEEEEEE! I'm guessing now when you can drive yourself, you'll be driving yourself to the mall more? 


Have any ideas on what you'll be buying @ neimans?

oscarcat729: Dorm shopping already? fun. Did you get a bed topper for your dorm? I thought I had everything for my dorm but then someone told me I needed one since dorm beds are horrible. I ordered a tempurpedic one because I'm used to their beds. 


Went out with friends tonight and ended up puking. TMI, i know. guess having a low bf % caught up with me.
wore:
Black sheer tank top with a nude lace fitted tank top underneath
Black bandage mini skirt
Nude platform pumps
Black Schoulder pouchette/Vintage gold watch/F21 turquoise necklace


----------



## coachâ¥

I hope you feel better MAC, btw cute outfit.

Congrats on getting your license shopmagnet!

I went to a friends birthday party tonight. It was at a really neat Indian restaurant but I didn't care for the food. 
Outfit:
black strapless mini dress
white Zara blazer
Black Tribute sandals
Jumbo
Rolex/pale pink clic clac/diamond studs/silver cocktail ring


----------



## shopmagnet

Thanks *Mac* & *Coach* 
I wish I could drive myself to the mall more, lol, then I would be even broker. 
Next summer is going to be amazing because my friend gets her license and she is no doubtingly getting a car for her birthday.. So guess who is borrowing it? 
As for Neimans, I dunno.. I was thinking about a dior bag or some Lanvin / Chanel ballet flats.
Cute outfits you guys! 
Gosh, every time I read about *Coach* wearing a rolex, or *Mac* wearing a J12, they make me want one. I have a delicate vintage Hermes watch
and a Michele watch, but I really want another great watch to use.. I was thinking J12? But I have no clue where I could
find styles and prices.


----------



## oscarcat729

MAC- I haven't gotten one yet, but that's definitely on my list! There's so many essentials that I haven't bought yet!
It's Saturday and I have to work . Only a few hours, but still! Even though it's summer, I still know that weekends=no work!


----------



## kmd1_123

Mac: Feel better sweetie! I hate the flu bug, but you get a lot of chicken soup!

Shop: Congrats on the license! I need to get mine soon, I turn 18 in a bit and my parents are making me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscar- The only thing I regret about not staying on campus is dorm shopping. Are you having fun? How much are you being quoted to have a duvet cover made? 

Mac- feel better! Summer colds suck really suck :/

Shopmagnet- Congrats! 

There's a nice breeze blowing today so I would be crazy to stay inside. I'm about to meet some friends at the Cheesecake Factory for lunch.

Outfit 
White v neck braided racerback dress
Donna Karan tan leather and cork wedges 
Gold woven hoops/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

shopmagnet: Hermes watches are pretty! Which j12 details are you looking at? The usual ones you see run about 6-8K. You can also buy used/vintage which will probably be a little less. I love the look of vintage rolex as a everyday watch. TDF!

Thanks you guysss! 3

LadyLouboutin08: think of it this way, you get more room to decorate! Finding pretty twin bed sheet is hard. They either have superman on them or butterflies all over them. 



I went to sephora to pick up some masks and the sun care kit.


----------



## shopmagnet

Back from work.. definitely tired. I want to go to the mall, just got paid friday.  
"Thank god it's friday night and I just just Just Just JUSTTT GOT PAID! money money money money money" 
Totally dumb song, but many memories are attached. lol.


----------



## mcb100

ik, right? I've had so many memories at the mall...it's kinda like a second home for me. 

 I'm mainly focused on makeup and beauty products right now, so clothes are kinda on the back burner for once. Once my makeup collection is up to par I will start buying more and more clothes again.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

mcb100 said:


> ik, right? I've had so many memories at the mall...it's kinda like a second home for me.
> 
> I'm mainly focused on makeup and beauty products right now, so clothes are kinda on the back burner for once. Once my makeup collection is up to par I will start buying more and more clothes again.



Sounds like a plan.

I have so much clothing that I barely if ever wear. Im trying to not buy "mall" clothes this year and save for nicer designers. I bought a Missoni skirt last month. I can't bring that much to college anyway so I think I should just buy well spent pieces. This is a harder challenge than I anticipated though becuase I like buying new clothing and trendy stuff at f21.

Wearing:

white juicy sundress
Linen pink and navy rl blazer
white ae wedges
loads of leather bangles from a hippy store
beaded wrapped necklace
lv speedy


----------



## alyssa18

mcb100 said:


> ik, right? I've had so many memories at the mall...it's kinda like a second home for me.
> 
> I'm mainly focused on makeup and beauty products right now, so clothes are kinda on the back burner for once. Once my makeup collection is up to par I will start buying more and more clothes again.


 I am doing the same thing, I have bought so much makeup lately. I am buying so few clothes.


----------



## oscarcat729

LadyLouboutin08- It's fun, but it's also driving me NUTS! I am seriously so in love with this stupid fabric that it's making it hard to buy a non-matching duvet. And the quote was around $150, not including the price of the fabric!

I went to Sephora and got my free birthday gift today! Mini white eyeshadow, mini silver-green (though it looks silver-blue) eyeliner, and mascara! Can't wait to use them!


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ Lucky ! they ran out on my birthday, so I still have the coupon 5 months later.. lol.
As for spending, at the moment I am in the market for blandish clothing that I can accessorize and match a lot.. I tend to spend my money more on accessories and then when I get to clothes, i buy statement shirts.. So now I am trying something new.
I really want a pair of knee high boots and a Balenciaga leather jacket.. that could make my outfits look amazing. Too bad I live in florida and cold weather lasts like 1-2 months a year.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ mmm I'm on the same boat in regards to the Bal leather jacket. One in black please  
Ughh I'm craving a good watch too. Its gonna take me awhile before forking over 14k on a vintage gold Rolex I died for at Bergdorfs.

I went out to do a little shopping (no damage today) and to grab some Starbucks and Popeyes, outfit:
Black CM tank
Black CM brass buttons shorts
White seethrou CM top
Brown Minne fringe flip flops


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: buy it on credit... JK. I swear, I'M KIDDING. *no watch buying on credit.*. I repeat, I was just kidding!

Have you looked in consignment stores? My uncle sold one of his rolex for only $1,000. It was quite old, but it was still a rolex that shouldn't have been sold for 1k. He didn't like the memories with it and agreed to the price. I'm sure the owner of the store sold it for around 1500.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ LOL mac! Yknow there are people who purchases homes with credit cards? I didn't even know that was possible lol. /facepalm moment.
I'm never sure of the authenticity of designer things in consignment stores :/


----------



## MACsarah

thats true. Color me clueless, but aren't there any used-watch shops around where you live? there are a few here. 

LOL. I live in socal. People buy everything on credit here. No, I mean everything. Take a quick tour around and you'll see "foreclosure" and "sale" signs all over".


----------



## shopmagnet

^ Yikes! 
Yeah, I would die for an awesome watch like that but I believe that might be something I will dive into when I have the personal income. 
As for the credit adventures these people go on... wow. People have some trully false ideas of the importance of good credit and the power of the bank.. 
Super gutsy move.
Anyways- good night everyone. Just came back from Inception and it was AMAZING



_night._


----------



## MACsarah

NIGHTTT GACEE. (caps are my big size font because I'm doing this quick reply style. )

My father gift my brother and I watches for winter, birthdays and graduations and all. For my brother's high school graduation my father gave him the first rolex he bought with his first pay check straight out of law school. It was very sentimental to him. Although I don't know what I'm getting. I can't be handed down anything sentimental from my mom because shes a hoarder (I learn from the best. JK). My dad really likes cars and watches so he doesn't exactly enjoy shopping for bags/clothes/shoes for me as gifts. Those I can pick out myself. Now I might have to wait to get my first Hermes bag with my personal income (yes, I was glaring at my dad as I wrote that.)


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ Lol. My dad is gradually being introduced into this world. He barely can handle the fact that I spent 1700 on my PST, goodness forbid he finds out about the jumbo. 
Going Boating today.
Shorts - Tee..
Honestly don't even care what I am wearing.. Just my family & dad's friend.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscar- Glad you're having fun. 150 for a duvet cover isn't that bad compared to the ones I've looked at in stores. Most of the ones I saw were 180 and up.....you might come out a little cheaper having it made and it would be worth it. It could last you a long time  

Shopmagnet- Have fun boating....although you don't sound very excited, lol. 

I'm having a really lazy Sunday. My hunny and I are just going to lay around the house and chill....I'm hoping we get some heavy rain. That's a perfect lazy day..

Outfit
Gypsy 05 grey "I don't give a damn about my bad reputation" off the shoulder tee.
Black leggings


----------



## MACsarah

^you have a bad reputation? ...O.o



getting coffee/froyo with a friend today. 
wearing:
Black tuxedo blazer (My inner kardashian-wearing blazers in the summer.)
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Flock...-1&clr=White#ctl00_ContentMainPage_mainImage1
Black siwy cutoff shorts
Red patented flats


----------



## oscarcat729

LadyLouboutin08- Problem is, that's $150 not counting the fabric, which can go for over $7 per yard and I need 12 yards of it. Not to mention the actual duvet insert! I might end up using the fabric for pillows instead.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

oscarcat729 said:


> LadyLouboutin08- Problem is, that's $150 not counting the fabric, which can go for over $7 per yard and I need 12 yards of it. Not to mention the actual duvet insert! I might end up using the fabric for pillows instead.



ush: well, in that case using the fabric for something else might be a better idea. Good luck with your search for one! Do you have a maximum amount you want to spend? 

MAC- Lol, you're silly. Cute oufit


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I know I'm going to be in the minority on these two pairs but I LOVE them....*sigh* so much for not looking at fall stuff till August. 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/whatsnew/010552520005.htm

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/018R52530004.htm


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, aawwwhhh!! That story about your dads first paycheque is so sweet  I'm gonna go ahead and check out some consignment stores this summer  mmm froyo.. 
Shopmagnet, I can't even think about Chanel. The 30% price increase makes me rage like mad LOL :@

I went to church and SATs today, outfit:
Acid wash grey Wilt longsleeve
Black silk shorts
Patent purple Tory Burch reva flats

I'm taking my first SAT mock exam next week.. So stressed -_-"


----------



## oscarcat729

LadyLouboutin08- My budget is as little as possible! Lol.

Good luck, pinkpol15h! I think the best advice I can give you is don't stress about it. I didn't stress nearly as much as my classmates, and I did fine. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## xxlala

Okay maybe I'll read the posts I missed over the weekend later cause I'm literally not focused enough in the least bit to do anything but skim them whoops.

I'm back from NYC though! Literally the best weekend ever. The highlight would probably be: My best friend in college is a guy. Not like a gay bestie. I actually had a crush on this kid for a while but we've ended up being just like the bestttt of friends and Saturday afternoon I went from the city to his place in the suburbs, went on his friends boat and went tubing. It *was so. much. fun.* Me and a bunch of swimmer college boys with bodies that are tdf.

Is it weird that we are so close? Like we are basically dating without any emotional involvement (he has a girlfriend). Is there like a line that should be drawn? He literally told me that he would cuddle with me because we're so close it would be normal (and it would be). Sorry that was the most awkward rant ever but like really. What?

Also: I'm getting really into crop tops right now. Does anyone else wear them? I don't mean like wayyy cropped, like right below the belly button! I'm literally obsessed.


----------



## MACsarah

I wear crop tops with shorts. Every. single. day. to. the. beach.

Its sad. but they are so easy to wear. 

LOL. I wonder how your BFF's girlfriend feels about that. sounds like you had fun in NYC  Most of my closer friends are males, and their girlfriends always hate me and want to fight me. Then when they break up, they say its my fault. *eye roll*. 

LL08: Yes to the first pair, no comment on the second one.


pinkpol15h: Good luck with the SAT pre-tests! 

I just spent 30 minutes at the country club's gym because we don't have a gym in this house.


----------



## xxlala

*MAC*: Oh thank god I thought I was the only one. Except not to the beach. So far I've worn crop tops to go out and to wander around NYC (but any style is acceptable there so it's not even a far experiment). I wish I could go to the beach as often as you! My BFF tells me repeatedly he doesn't find me attractive "like that" so I betcha his gf is pretty darn secure in her place. Their relationship is kind of a hotmess, they're almost always mad at each other, but super cute and in love anyways.

*LL08:* I don't really like either of them, but the first pair is cuter in my opinion. I'm loving the tough military look for the fall.

I need to start hitting the gym again, or just tan more to look skinnier ha.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I use the tanning thing to look slimmer, too. I have ballet calfs which suck. Bronzer always works. 

NYC is such a odd place! haha. I love the beach. I would be lost without the pool, beach, or the club in the summer. Your friend did not say that! omfg. I would of snapped his head off. LOL. Its cute that hes loyal to his girlfriend though. 

I hope the "like that" means sexual attractiveness to him, and not the other ways. Then I understand it. People always group one of my guy friends and I together. I just say "ew" because I see my friends like sibblings. Bros and sisters. Theres no ..uhh... happening there.


----------



## xxlala

I have running calves which is so odd because I have danced for 16 years and literally just got calves when I started running a few years back. I am definitely getting bronzer and self tanning cream asap because I am turning into a pasty beast, yuck.

We have beaches, the club, and a pond all nearby but I just haven't found a good place to go. Literally I am just going to go on my own if my friends are still this busy on my times off because we only have a month of summer to go!

"Like that" I think means sexually. What are the other ways...? We are so flirty and like everything we do would how couples act, like everything, all of our actions are sometimes more flirty than I was with my exs but it's kind of nice theres no expectation to do anything sexual.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

MACsarah said:


> ^you have a bad reputation? ...O.o
> 
> 
> 
> getting coffee/froyo with a friend today.
> wearing:
> Black tuxedo blazer (My inner kardashian-wearing blazers in the summer.)
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Flock...-1&clr=White#ctl00_ContentMainPage_mainImage1
> Black siwy cutoff shorts
> Red patented flats



I LOVELOVELOVELOVE that top!

I pulled my Achilles, so im staying home today.

wearing:
white cotton 3/4 james perse tee
flower free people skirt
(no shoes, im lazy)
2 skinny headbands worn around my head


----------



## shopmagnet

Came back from boating yesturday- I got so burnt and feel asleep like 5 times on the boat and went to bed at 10.30 last night.. 
I have to go to work in 2 hours and I want to exercise but I never know what to do.
*Pearl:* hope you achilles feels better soon. :/
*LL08:* I kinda like both pairs, they look like they would be amazing on.
*pinkpol15h:* Hope you do well on the SAT.  I need to start preparing for that. 
*xxlala:* Glad you have fun in NY.  How often do you run? 
Ugh. I need to get into an exercise habit, what do you all do to get in shape?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Mac-* Cute outfit  
*Pearl-* Feel better! 
*Pinkpol- *Good luck on the pre SAT! 
*xxlala-* Sounds like you had a nice time in NYC  
*Shopmagnet-* Ooh, being sunburned sucks. Hope it feels soon  I agree with you on the shoes, I can imagine them on my feet and I know they'll great on...especially with the right outfit. 

I'm about to grab some quick lunch, drop a friend off at the airport, head to the Apple store and then stop by Nordstrom to buy some dazzle lipsticks. I'm curious to see how "Liquid Lurex", "Glaringly Hip" and "Smash Hit" will look on my skin tone.

Outfit 
Wang black pocket racerback tank 
J Brand Houlihan pants in "Vintage Westpoint"
BA black peeptoe pumps 
Stud earrings/various small layered necklaces/thin woven bracelet


----------



## alyssa18

xxlala- Sounds like you had an amazing time in ny...I'm jealous hah.
I have the worst tan lines. My legs and arms and back are BLACK but my stomach and chest is white because I have to wear a one piece for my job. My bf is coming home in a few weeks and we are going to go swimming. What do you guys do to get rid of awful tan lines cause I want to look good and everything when he comes home.


----------



## kmd1_123

* xxlala:* I like college boys! LOL you lucky girl! I'm glad you had such a good time in NY!
*Pearl:* Hope you feel better, and your outfit sounds so cutie boho-like!
*alyssa18*: Could you try using some cover up for those super tanned spots or is that not going to help? Either way, I'm sure your BF will just be glad to see you, he probably won't care too much about the tan lines!

I'm going to the gym later tonight to work off the barbecue and cookies my family made over the weekend!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Ive been really into the headband look. I cant wear normal headbands, they just don't look right on me but the skinny ones are cute across my hair. I have long locks so Ive been told I can pull off the hippie/boho look. like this. (i have a similar band from f21)

alyssa Im sorry about those tan lines


----------



## MACsarah

Just only 43 more days til I'm off to school! might be the first year I'm excited! 7 days til I'm of to europe & Africa, then back to California for 15 days, then tPF will be gone for 3 months for me. MISS ME, BISHHEESS. jk.

pearlisthegurl: I love skinny headbands, but my ears are huge so I rarely wear headbands. Glad you like them 

alyssa18: OUCH! exfoliate the tanned areas, moisturize, then go out and tan again. if its a huge contrast, then your best bet is to do sunless tan on the untanned area. :\

LadyLouboutin08: thank you  and I want new makeup! 

XXlala: LOL. go them by yourself and make new friends there  that sounds pretty adventurous. The other way as in he didn't find you attractive. LOL. I'm sure its not true, but you know, if my friend didn't find me pretty, I'd slash their head of. JK.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Just only 43 more days til I'm off to school! might be the first year I'm excited! 7 days til I'm of to europe & Africa, then back to California for 15 days, then tPF will be gone for 3 months for me. MISS ME, BISHHEESS. jk.
> 
> pearlisthegurl: I love skinny headbands, but my ears are huge so I rarely wear headbands. Glad you like them
> 
> alyssa18: OUCH! exfoliate the tanned areas, moisturize, then go out and tan again. if its a huge contrast, then your best bet is to do sunless tan on the untanned area. :\
> 
> LadyLouboutin08: thank you  and I want new makeup!
> 
> XXlala: LOL. go them by yourself and make new friends there  that sounds pretty adventurous. The other way as in he didn't find you attractive. LOL. I'm sure its not true, but you know, if my friend didn't find me pretty, I'd slash their head of. JK.


 If I exfoliate will that get rid of the tan? I think I;m going to go out tommorow to get a self tanner for my stomach but the trouble will be finding the right shade that matches the rest of my tan.


----------



## MACsarah

It won't get rid of all of your color, but it will peel a tiny layer of your skin. 

Is your tan really dark? you can always get a spray tan.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> It won't get rid of all of your color, but it will peel a tiny layer of your skin.
> 
> Is your tan really dark? you can always get a spray tan.


 Yeah it is extremely dark it makes my stomach look absolutely ghostly.


----------



## xxlala

*alyssa:* I would just go out in your bikini when you have time and tan. It just seems like so much unnecessary effort to go to in order to not look weirdly tanned in front of your boyfriend. He *is* your boyfriend after all, silly. But if your self tanner works lemme know because I've recently become obsessed with achieving that perfect glow.

*MAC:* I'm going to Europe in 7 days too! Wooo I'm so pumped. Have fun where-ever you're going  And thanks for listening to my sad confused thoughts. I think I was just having a weird moment. The heats getting to me.


----------



## MACsarah

xxlala: Thats so cool! LOL. where are you going? I'm staying in Germany for 2 weeks, then going to Sicily for a few days, then Athens, and final stop is Turkey. I'm hoping that we can squeeze in a trip to France right after Germany. After that I'm off to south africa for the remaining of the summer.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Let you put your hands on me
In my skin-tight jeans
Be your teenage dream tonight

this song is SO addciting. Ive been playing it non stop for 2 days so far.


----------



## alyssa18

xxlala said:


> *alyssa:* I would just go out in your bikini when you have time and tan. It just seems like so much unnecessary effort to go to in order to not look weirdly tanned in front of your boyfriend. He *is* your boyfriend after all, silly. But if your self tanner works lemme know because I've recently become obsessed with achieving that perfect glow.
> 
> *MAC:* I'm going to Europe in 7 days too! Wooo I'm so pumped. Have fun where-ever you're going  And thanks for listening to my sad confused thoughts. I think I was just having a weird moment. The heats getting to me.


 It isnt's just because of my bf, I'm also going to Hawaii and I'd rather nt be embarassed about my tan lines so I'm going to start going out today in my bikini to tan. 


XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> Let you put your hands on me
> In my skin-tight jeans
> Be your teenage dream tonight
> 
> this song is SO addciting. Ive been playing it non stop for 2 days so far.


 me TOO I just put it on my iPod and can't stop listening hah


----------



## xxlala

*JuicyCouture:* Heard that song for the first time yesterday and can't stop either! Katy Perrys doing good this summer!

*alyssa: * If it isn't for your bf then do what you gotta do! And if all else fails, you'll even that tan out in hawaii!

*MAC:* I'm going to London, Paris & Barcelona. We're spending like 3 or 4 days in each place, it looks like we're never going to be in the same country! Have fun in South Africa! I've always wanted to go it looks so pretty!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Afternoon Ladies  

I'm getting ready to head out and run some errands. I leave for Miami on Friday night and there are some loose ends I need to tie up. 

Outfit 
Raquel Allegra grey and nude tie dye shredded tee 
James Jeans cropped legging jeans 
Nude peeptoe pumps 
Hoop earrings/thin pearl bracelet/vintage cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ ou, Miami! How long are you going?

Hey girls 

I'm getting ready to grab a very late lunch/very early dinner and then watch Inception! 
Outfit:
Grey "Little Miss Sunshine" Junkfood tee
J Brand cuffed shorts
Black fabric&leather Chinese Laundry thong sandals
Teal silk bow headband

I don't even if my outfit matches lol. My head is everywhere today,


----------



## coachâ¥

I didn't feel good today, but I had to run errands with my mom.
outfit:
dark washed big stitched TR skinny jeans
White v-neck
black converse
white Lacoste hat/Ray Ban Aviators
Speedy 35


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- I'll be in MIA till Wed afternoon  You will love Inception, it was so good! 

Coach- Feel better


----------



## MACsarah

My friend came over to my house yesterday and we put top coats on our hands to peel it off because we're lame like that.

I forgot to remove part of mine, and it wouldn't come off this morning so I took acentone and removed it. but now my hand looks like it has a bad rash on it. EWWWW. Its like..randomly red in some places. disgusting.

Have fun in Miami, ll08

Hope you have a speedy recovery, coach.

XoJUICYCOUTURE: LOL. I hate Katy perry, but i like that song! If you watch the youtube version of the song, in the pictures, Katy looks like shes only wearing a bra to the beach. I found that funny.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> My friend came over to my house yesterday and we put top coats on our hands to peel it off because we're lame like that.
> 
> I forgot to remove part of mine, and it wouldn't come off this morning so I took acentone and removed it. but now my hand looks like it has a bad rash on it. EWWWW. Its like..randomly red in some places. disgusting.
> 
> Have fun in Miami, ll08
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery, coach.
> 
> XoJUICYCOUTURE: LOL. I hate Katy perry, but i like that song! If you watch the youtube version of the song, in the pictures, Katy looks like shes only wearing a bra to the beach. I found that funny.



OMG THAT GUY IS SO HOT. haha sorry got to excited but he's like my fitness inspiration. must get ripped like him. and i kinda love that look..hjahahha even if its trashy sorta!


----------



## MACsarah

^LOL. I didn't pay attention to the guy.

JK. LOL. Did you see the guys in speedos? Is he really considered ripped? I thought ripped meant a wee bit bigger.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> ^LOL. I didn't pay attention to the guy.
> 
> JK. LOL. Did you see the guys in speedos? Is he really considered ripped? I thought ripped meant a wee bit bigger.



OMGGG! lmfao just had to replay it. hahaha such a pity! ugh whoever that lead guy is he's so hot. move over marc we have a new hottie alert!


----------



## coachâ¥

Ohh my he is a cutie! I really like her hair in the video.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Speaking of Marc, is anyone else devastated that he and Lorenzo split? I mean.. 
Inception was quite great  it def lived up to its hype. I'm gonna watch it again for sure whenever my friends decide to movie hop.


----------



## MACsarah

^Nope, not sad at allllllll. It means Juicy can search for marc, marry him, and have us as bridesmaids. To a marc jacobs wedding. I die.


My dad just asked me how much $$ I want at BS. If it won't be offensive to anyone, but how much roughly do you guys get in allowance? My parents have decided to take out money out of my debit card and only refill it with my "allowance" during the school year to teach me some money managing skills instead of just charging it on the card all the time without thinking..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought Marc and Lorenzo were cute together so it kinda sucks that they split....but maybe the heartbreak will make Marc want to play for my team  I'd take good care of you Marc!!  

Mac- I never really got a set allowance...I used my CC and my parents never had an issue. Will this allowance be given weekly, monthly or per semester?


----------



## MACsarah

Lucky you. haha. My parents aren't going to let me bring my card with me because they think its to much freedom for me to buy things without thinking and not having any consequences. My parents can't exactly yell at me when I'm on the other side of the country! The money will be given to me every 2 weeks.


----------



## xxlala

I've never had a set allowance. It used to be that I asked for something and if it was justified than I'd be able to get it. Now, I just have to pay for everything.

*MAC: *I don't think you'll need a lot of $$ anyways because you'll be at a boarding school where everything is provided. In terms of clothing/purses, it'll be like you have a job (haha, getting paid every other week, figuring out how to manage money to save for what you want)


----------



## oscarcat729

I used to have an allowance once per month... but I always forgot to get it/my parents forgot to give it, so I basically just buy what I want and they pay... but I'm not a crazy spender, so they know they don't have to worry. And I have a credit card, too.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> ^Nope, not sad at allllllll. It means Juicy can search for marc, marry him, and have us as bridesmaids. To a marc jacobs wedding. I die.
> 
> 
> My dad just asked me how much $$ I want at BS. If it won't be offensive to anyone, but how much roughly do you guys get in allowance? My parents have decided to take out money out of my debit card and only refill it with my "allowance" during the school year to teach me some money managing skills instead of just charging it on the card all the time without thinking..



Dream come true! Birkins as wedding gifts? who say it cant be possible! oops totally pause moment MAC! haha  I never really got a allowance but when i was in my preteens 14-17 i would get a 100 a month ahha which was ok i guess at the time. Since i work now i rarely ask my parents for money.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac- I got 100 a month last year but that was only for school stuff like lunches or afterschool snacks. When school starts, I think my parents will provide 200 but that's for everything from lunches to shopping. I don't think you'll need much $ other than to shop or to use when you go out since you'll be provided necessities already


----------



## kmd1_123

^ I agree with Pink, I don't think you need anything more than $150 every two weeks if food and living costs are being paid for by the 'rents. I'm probably getting around that much when I head off to college this year too!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm loving Burberry's F/W stuff...this is TDF http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...65403.1902410&ab=062410:w:1&parentPage=family


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've been in the house pretty much all day. Its way too hot to even step foot outside....my friend came over and we just chilled all day.

Outfit 
Rachel Pally grey cutout maxi dress 
Alaia tan thong sandals 
Gold woven hoops/cocktail ring


----------



## oscarcat729

$150 every two weeks? That's a lot, considering you don't need to buy food or pay rent! 

I took my cats outside for the first time today (on harnesses, of course). One freaked out, one loved it! And I finally cleaned and removed scratches from my $5 antique chairs. They look great! But needless to say, it was a messy job so my outfit was not worth posting.


----------



## MACsarah

^LOL. Yes, my parents have already payed for everything that's really needed. My laundry, food, and books are already covered. The money would be for if I needed to buy something at the book store or go off-campus for anything. Basically money that is for "fun stuff".

I'll tell my dad I would prefer to have something around $300 every month for the first 2 months. Then when I'm used to the schedules and know how much I need, I'll ask for more/less.


----------



## oscarcat729

Well, considering most things at bookstores aren't over $15 or so, you've got quite a shopping budget! Lucky duck!

I need to get used to buying stuff online. It drives me nuts right now, but my college is in the middle of nowhere! lol


----------



## MACsarah

Thats true. But I'm one of those students who run trough notebooks every week. Paper? I'll need a new pack every 3 days. Index cards? I can use up one pack per study session. PostIts? Hello mass-buying at costco..

LOL. My school is also in the middle of nowhere! Not a lot of boutiques or stores I like around there.


----------



## oscarcat729

And therefore we must shop twice as much now to make up for it!


----------



## MACsarah

You say that like I needed the excuse to begin with! 

Are you excited for college and dorm life?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I never thought I would say this but............I'm actually ready to go back to school. I'm ready to feel productive again. I've had a great summer and I have a few more trips coming up before I go back but for some reason I miss school.

Now when school actually starts, I'll be singing a different tune, lol.


----------



## pinkpol15h

How much room do you have in your BS closet, Mac?


----------



## MACsarah

Don't ask me about the closet space or I'll cry!! jk. Its horribly small. 

LadyLouboutin08: LOL. I think everyone gets sick of school after a few weeks. I've never been one of those kids who are excited to go back. This year? STOKED to start the school year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL. Have you decided how you're going to maximize the space in your room?

Oh, I'll def be sick of school after a few weeks...it never fails. Once the endless amounts of HW and tests come in, I'll be wishing it was still summer break.

Well, hello there gorgeous 
http://www.kirnazabete.com/just-in/lace-cut-out-bootie


----------



## MACsarah

cascade hangers and lots of drawers that will go under the bed or covered up by sheets  and pillows. 

LOL. yes! we might be wishing school is coming now, but not for long! when do you go back?


----------



## xxlala

^ Oh. My. God. those are gorgeous! Too bad I have no use for them! Damn you frat parties.

I'm kind of excited to go back to school too, except I hate all the fake b*tches I have to deal with. I should have known that when I decided to go to a business school...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Sounds good! I go back to school Aug 30th. 

xxlala- Ugh, I've had some of the same issues at my school. Some of these chicks walk around with their heads in their asses. The NK's are gorgeous aren't they?? I'm so excited for fall, so many yummy things I want to get my hands on.


----------



## MACsarah

Nice! my friends go back late august, too. Their summer was so short this year! haha. I get an extra 15 days since east coast schools tend to start later. Def. rubbing it in some of my friend's faces for fun..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ When do you go back? 

I got out of school mid may, so my summer break was kinda lengthy.


----------



## MACsarah

I leave for NH around September 15th. Its pretty late for me as I'm used to going back during late august.


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm so excited for college! Although I'm running out of time to get everything I need for my dorm room... it's stressing me out! Not to mention the stupid summer reading book I have to finish... I'm going to be highlighting and taking notes on the beach!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ what do you mean by business school? I'm going into commerce as well.. I didn't know "fake b*s" went into commerce lol


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ woops, that post was for xxlala


----------



## xxlala

*pinkpol:* Well my school is weird. You know how most universities have a business school division? My school is a small school (like 1800) and it's just business. We all have the same core curriculum and like basically it's just prepping us for the business world. It's kind of super intense and kind of freaks me out. Basically, everyone who goes here (except like me, don't even know why I chose it haah) is already motivated with their careers and businesses (yes, kids have thriving businesses already) so that people tend to get all about themselves and don't care about other people.

So people try to be fake nice and then turn around and stab you in the back to get ahead. It's a school for entrepreneurship.. and they kind of preach that. I'm not entirely sure what a commerce school is.. but I'm getting a Bachelor of Science in Business Administration with a concentration in finance/strategic planning I think .. if that clarifies at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I spent the day hanging up pictures and sprucing up my place. I bought new throw pillows for my couches, put out some new knick knacks and and changed my rugs. I'm pleased with the outcome. 

Outfit 
Madison Marcus infinite striped button down 
J Brand black shorts 
Alaia black open toe booties 
Hoop earrings/black enamel bangles/cocktail ring


----------



## oscarcat729

Does anyone else find that American Eagle jeans fit them amazingly? I've tried on countless pairs of jeans in the past month, went in to AE and found two pairs that fit great (one dark wash skinny, one jeggings that doesn't look like jeggings). I don't like their shirts and stuff anymore, but their jeans rock! I also got a mustard yellow 3/4 sleeve H&M jersey dress-- difficult to describe, but a lot cuter than it sounds!


----------



## shopmagnet

I never go into AE, I wasn't ever a fan of the layout of the store.. lol. But maybe I will check them out now that you say that.

As for allowance, my parents took my $15 a week (lol) away when I got a job.. But that is ok because now I have much MUCH more spending money.  and don't worry about closet space, mine is super small as well.

I just got back from dinner, I spent literally all day waiting on a line at a college i'm dual enrolling at this year. I sat in line for 3 hours to be called into a room and the lady just looked at my papers, said they were good and shooed me off because she was HUUNGREH and then I waited about another hour to get helped at the registration line and the lady told me that I need to retake the CPT because the one section I retook was too close to the original test day. So I paid $25 (after paying the $30 once to take it and another $30 to retake the section) to take the test a third time and as I go over to that building, the lady told me I needed an ID to take it. So, of course, I went home (had lunch), grabbed my ID and went back. I took the test and then walked across to another building, waited another hour and a half in line and finally got registered for the class.. So yeah, I am fried because I just spent 6 hours in the lobby of some stupid local college I am dual enrolling at. But I am super excited because If my guidance counselor gives me the schedule I asked for, I will be going home at 12.30 every day.  And it still look UhMAZINg for colleges.  

*Oh! Does anyone know what would be a good little present for my aunt? Not to be cheap, but I only really wanted to spend $30 max. on the gift because my mom is getting her stuff and I am a little broke until next paycheck because of the Jumbo. She likes fun things, stuff we all like.


----------



## oscarcat729

You could buy her some yummy smelling soaps and stuff from Bath & Body Works. Or go to Anthropologie  and buy her a few little things-- notepads, cute little bowls, etc.. That's what I did for my advisor.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ what I was thinking  you could grab some cute little things from sephora, bath and body, those kinds of places 

Xxlala, sounds like such an irritating place. Hope you handle those "ambitious" kids well (I'm putting it nicely lol).

I went to a dinner and Starbucks after tonight. I also picked up some dry shampoo for my camping trip next week. 
Outfit:
Olive ribbed Gap tank
White Teenflo shortsleeve safari shirt
J Brand cuffed shorts
Coral Tory Burch moccasins with gold hw


----------



## oscarcat729

I've never used dry shampoo, but I've heard mixed reviews about it. pinkpol15h, what type do you use and how do you like it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

xxlala- I second Oscar's suggestion. Bath and Body works always has little promotions going, I'm sure you could find her something there. 

Pink- I love the coral flats with the outfit. That pop of color sounds so cute! 

*sigh* The zipper accents have me weak right now. Love, love them.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LL, thanks  ugh those zippers are tdf. You purchased them in two colours?
Oscar, I bought one from Klorane. I'm curious to try it too. I'll let you know how it works for me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Oh no, I haven't purchased them.............yet  The teal color is calling my name. I'm going to call SCP in the morning and inquire about them.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ LOL. Have you decided how you're going to maximize the space in your room?
> 
> Oh, I'll def be sick of school after a few weeks...it never fails. Once the endless amounts of HW and tests come in, I'll be wishing it was still summer break.
> 
> Well, hello there gorgeous
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/just-in/lace-cut-out-bootie



SO HOT that im dying. hahaha LOVE those.


----------



## shopmagnet

I love the louboutins! 
I am waiting to wear high heels until college, for now I shall be looking for cute flats. 
As for my aunt, I just made some jello soap and it came out amazing! hopefully it will set nicely, I used this sephora bodywash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it made everything sparkly. 

Do you guys know if louis vuitton offers giftcards?


----------



## sophkbe

So nice to see other teens on here! 
I was beginning to feel lonely... 

Such a good idea for a thread! Why didn't I find this earlier...


----------



## oscarcat729

Welcome, sophkbe!

Shopmagnet, be careful about waiting to wear high heels till college! Many campuses are very hilly with lots of stairs... at least, mine is. No heels everyday for me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Welcome sophkbe!! 

Shopmagnet-LV does offer giftcards  If you're not a regualr heel wearer, I would ease into heels. When I first got into wearing heels everyday, it was so uncomfortable and I couldn't bear to walk around in them for 5 or 6 hrs. Fastforward a few yrs later and now I can wear heels about 8 or 9 hrs everyday. My feet have adjusted and I find flats to be a little uncomfortable because I'm not used to them.


----------



## kmd1_123

Welcome, Sophkbe!
*
oscarcat729*: I love AE jeans, they are super affordable and are snug in all the right places. I find they fit really good on girls with little curves (thats pretty much my body type lol)

*LLO8: *Those booties are fierce! I love the lace and leather combo!

Wowzaa all this college talk is making me nervous! I get my dorm placement at 12pm today (i know, late right?) and I'm hoping I got a single room for privacy reasons and such. I'll post back later and tell you all what i ended up with!


----------



## xxlala

*LL08:* You wear heels everyday?! Wow I envy you. I have been easing myself into them but I still find myself yearning for flats after like 4 hours!

*oscarcat729:* My only problem with AE jeans is that they stretch a lot when you wear them! Besides that they fit me pretty well too!


----------



## shopmagnet

*Oscar* - Yeah, I guess. But I have a prepaid so I am going to a florida college, and this state is known for 2 things no snow, and no hills. :/ Which kinda sucks.
*Lady* - I love wearing high heels, but I know what you mean, they do hurt the times I wear them but I LOVE the way they look. I just worry that my feet will get wrecked if I decide to wear them too soon. It happened to my mom, any advice?


----------



## shopmagnet

I hear that Louis Vuitton only offers gift certificates and they are these paper sheets that they hand write the amount on and place it in a pull out box.

*I decided I am going to get my aunt a gift cert. for louis vuitton because she REALLY wants a speedy but isn't saving up for one. So if It means I am going to have to slowly buy one for her through gift cert.'s, so be it. 
and then I am giving her some Lush inspired jelly soap i made. It came out AMAAZZINNG!! (I'll take pictures of it tonight!  )


----------



## oscarcat729

Shopmagnet, if you wanna be cute about it, get her one of thoe jars that says "purse funds" on it and wrap that up with the certificate inside it! 
I love giving fun presents!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome Sophkbe 

I'm on my way to Starbucks right now. I originally wanted to rest at home for my pre SATs tmr but my friends really wanted to hang out lol. The weather is soo nice out! Warmth without the sun.
Lazy outfit:
Maroon JP vneck
7fam bootcuts
Black Gucci sneakers
SF hobo


----------



## shopmagnet

Oooh that's a great idea *Oscar* and WELCOME SOPHKB


----------



## sophkbe

Aww thanks guys! 

*shopmagnet:* how did you make your soap? I've always wanted to make my own! Can't wait for pictures! 

*kmd1_123:* I love AE jeans as well! Perfect for petite girls. Hope you got a dorm you wanted!


----------



## shopmagnet

^ I watched a video on youtube.. 
So here are the pics: 





(The opaque ones have conditioning properties. Too bad they look ugly. lol)





(My favorite, it smells like summer.)










(Squishy )
*Pardon my ugly hands, its a waste to invest in manicures where I work.


----------



## pink.couture

I haven't been on tpf for awhile because of moving!! (yaay)

*Shopmagnet-* That soap looks great.. is it easy to make?


----------



## sophkbe

Oooh, *shopmagnet*! Loving the red one!
Looks exactly like lush!

I have the same issue with manicures and my job, so I just paint them myself. Even though it chips the next day...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Those soaps look amazing!

I paint my nails myself. Its like $10 for a manicure and $1-4 to do by a polish. I just like buying nail polishes. lol. 

I actually just finished my nails. 
Wearing Green 2 by Urban Outfitters which is like a chanel jade dupe. (got it for a buck!)


----------



## shopmagnet

> I haven't been on tpf for awhile because of moving!! (yaay)
> 
> *Shopmagnet*- That soap looks great.. is it easy to make?



Welcome back! and yeah, it is super easy to make. Here is the link: Jello Soap Video



> Oooh, *shopmagnet*! Loving the red one!
> Looks exactly like lush!
> 
> I have the same issue with manicures and my job, so I just paint them myself. Even though it chips the next day...



Oooh. Thanks! yeah that one is my favorite too! The soaps work best with clear body wash gel from sephora or bath and body works. As for the manicure, I would do it myself but I get all anal about it chipping and it aggravates me because I have 3 chanel polishes and they all seem to peel. (Vamp, Black satin, and Nouvelle Vague) and my mom has the riviera. I remember in freshman year, I was complaining about my nails peeling and the girl next to me goes "yeah, thats what happens when you wear cheap nail polish. It happens to me too." (it was the first day I had my new Chanel Vamp on.)



> Those soaps look amazing!
> 
> I paint my nails myself. Its like $10 for a manicure and $1-4 to do by a polish. I just like buying nail polishes. lol.
> 
> I actually just finished my nails.
> Wearing Green 2 by Urban Outfitters which is like a chanel jade dupe. (got it for a buck!)



Thanks! I hear the nail polish from sephora is amazing, opi i think?


----------



## MACsarah

Attended a wedding today and off to the airport in a few hours. I can't wait!


wearing (to the airport!):
Black AA hoodie
Bright red V neck (representing my school. woot woott.)
Blank skinny jeans in beef jerky
Black leather flats
A bunchhh of magazines+monogram LV keepall 


shopmagnet:those soaps look amazing! do they really function as soaps?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Have the safest flight, Mac! 



shopmagnet said:


> Welcome back! and yeah, it is super easy to make. Here is the link: Jello Soap Video
> 
> Oooh. Thanks! yeah that one is my favorite too! The soaps work best with clear body wash gel from sephora or bath and body works. As for the manicure, I would do it myself but I get all anal about it chipping and it aggravates me because I have 3 chanel polishes and they all seem to peel. (Vamp, Black satin, and Nouvelle Vague) and my mom has the riviera. I remember in freshman year, I was complaining about my nails peeling and the girl next to me goes "yeah, thats what happens when you wear cheap nail polish. It happens to me too." (it was the first day I had my new Chanel Vamp on.)
> 
> Thanks! I hear the nail polish from sephora is amazing, opi i think?


 
That's interesting about Chanel vernis.. I read that some musician (kinda famous but I forgot her name) wears Chanel on her nails because it doesn't chip even when she plays her guitar all night. How many layers do you put on? I've been using Dior polish a lot (esp this nudey nude that matches my skintone exactly) and it doesn't chip for a week if I'm gentle. 
The recent OPI-Sephora collection is so cute  there is this really nice rich bright sky blue in there that looks crazy. 
The soap looks sooo good, I actually wanna eat it =9 does it work well?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I do my nails often, like 3-4 times a week. chipping isn't really a problem when your going to change them anyway. I do use konad and do nail art with La color's nail art polish.

I love hottopic's colors but hate their brushes
sally hansen works well for konad
wet n wild applys like a dream and is great for $1.
Rimmel's 60 sec is what I use for a fast manicure- they also dont chip for awhile
nicole by opi, orly, and urban outtfitters are very sheer and need many layers to get the color
opi I feel is a little streaky for some bottles but they have a real array of choices
sinful colors is a great drugstore brand they dont chip if you put on 3 coats.

I like to buy alot of nail polishes so I dont spend much for each one.

Current favorites:

*Orly* OMG
*Wet n Wild* night Prowl
*Opi *Met on the Internet
*Piggy Polish* Orange County


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkpol15h said:


> Have the safest flight, Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting about Chanel vernis.. I read that some musician (kinda famous but I forgot her name) wears Chanel on her nails because it doesn't chip even when she plays her guitar all night. How many layers do you put on? I've been using Dior polish a lot (esp this nudey nude that matches my skintone exactly) and it doesn't chip for a week if I'm gentle.
> The recent OPI-Sephora collection is so cute  there is this really nice rich bright sky blue in there that looks crazy.
> The soap looks sooo good, I actually wanna eat it =9 does it work well?



I wear a bottom sticky coat, then the chanel vernis, and then a top coat. 
Maybe I need to buy a better bottom coat? I dont know. But I just haven't had any luck with the nail polish.


----------



## methcat

I paint my nails quite often!

I only use essie, OPI, china glaze and chanel but I'm going to buy some illamasqua soon

If your nail polish is peeling, you might be using a bad topcoat or doing too many layers of nail polish

The best topcoat I've used is seche vite. It dries almost immediately, it's the best

I use Creative Nail Design's stickey base coat and my nails never ever chip. Usually I take my nail polish off before it would chip, but I've been lazy this summer. My nails can go almost two weeks without a single chip!


----------



## shopmagnet

Celebrating my aunt's birthday at the mall. The Louis vuitton store by me offers giftcards .

Wearing:
 true religions skinnies
 3/4 sleeve button up shirt from UO
 Black suede ferregamo flats
 Tiffany long pearl and amythest necklace
 David yurman 8mm calcedony necklace
 Tiffany thumb ring && vintage Hermes watch


----------



## ChevelJ

I just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone, try to get in on the conversation. It's pretty cool having a teenage thread! : ) Were we talking about nails? I am the self proclaimed queen of acrylic nails! However, I am trying to transition to my natural nails because acrylic has damaged my real nails. Im really tempted to go back to acrylic though...I guess Im just used to having long square nails...lol. Another problem is....I cant find any really good colors that make me want to stay with my natural nails. Im a firm believer that certain colors dont go with certain skin tones..and I cannot for the life of me find a color that goes with my tone (think Gabrielle Union). Any suggestions? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## shopmagnet

Omg you guys are like obsessed with nail polish ! I love it ! Yeah I will definitely use a new top and base coat because I have that beautiful Tiffany blue chanel polish that I want to wear !  thanks you guys


----------



## pinkpol15h

ChevelJ, welcome  aren't acrylic nails really bad? Have you tried gel nails yet? Stick-ons seems so much easier than going out to get a mani lol.
Shopm, I love the accessories you wear ^^
Btw, do you guys keep your nails long or short? I try to keep mine really short lol 

What I wore to an early dinner tonight:
Navy and white striped knit top
White shorts
Coral moccasins with gold hw


----------



## ChevelJ

@Pinkpol15h : Acrylic nails are the worst. They can be expensive at times as well. It's also very easy to get a fungus if you don't maintain them..so it's kinda a lose/lose situation. Now that I think about it, why did I ever get them? Lol. I took off my nails back in April..and my nails still have an indent in them from where the nails were glued! : (


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ ouuuuch :/ how long do they last? One of my cousins is really into them too but she ALWAYS complains about the pain lol.

I'm heading over with 2 other friends to my friend's house for a sleepover; then we're gonna go straight to our campsite to meet like 30 other kids lol. Can't wait to go camping for 5 days!! 
Wearing (for tmr):
Black CM tank
Black CM shorts with brass buttons
Red plaid bf flannel
Havaiana flip flops
Yellow argyle knit cap
AF duffel
Pink Jansport backpack

My bags are so heavy.. Its my first time going so I wanna be prepared for the whole experience lmao


----------



## xxlala

I've been thinking about getting acrylics just because I think like polish and stuff stays better? But I surely don't want to damage my nails anymore!!

The best wear I've gotten from a nail polish is from OPI and Sally Hansen eXtreme wear. I don't wear a base coat though :/ I should definitely start it's probably a good idea...

Has anyone tried those gel nails yet? They seem amazing!


----------



## coachâ¥

I have been so busy getting things ready for school to begin. As sad as it is that summer is almost over I'm actually a little excited for school to start.

I went out to dinner for my aunt's birthday.
Outfit:
black bondage mini
white racerback jersey tanktop
Madame Butterfly CL booties
Rolex/long black and white Chanel necklaces
Pomme Alma


----------



## basicandorganic

I want to try CND shellac on my nails, I hear its really good!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pinkpol15h said:


> Btw, do you guys keep your nails long or short? I try to keep mine really short



I keep mine short as well.

*xxlala* I love Sally Hansen as well, the colors are really opaque and they are easy to apply.


----------



## xxlala

I finish work in a few hours and I'm headed straight to the airport to go to Europe for two weeks! So excited! I managed to pack just one suitcase thats going to be checked and I just have my speedy as a carry on. I have no idea how I did that but considering I'm a notorious overpacker, just not going to question it.

Wearing:
White Abercrombie Tshirt
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LAMA-WO179&c=LA+Made
Abercrombie Destroyed Bretts
Sperry Angelfish Topsider in Gray (Nordstrom Anniversary!)
Evil Eye bracelet/Tiffany-style Heart Bracelet/Citizens Watch/Studded Cuff/Flower Studs

Sidenote about that sweatshirt/cardi, picked it up from Lord&Taylor for like $20 three months ago, had no idea it costs as much as it does. I love it. It's like wearing a sweatshirt but looking like you actually put a little more effort in. Love.


----------



## oscarcat729

Everyone's going someplace exotic! I'm so jealous! I'm going on vacation next week, but it's only a few hours away (by car). I've never left North America!


----------



## ChevelJ

I got them in Jan and took them off in April, but I couldve went longer. Its true that the polish does last longer, but in the end..its not really worth it. My real nails are extremely brittle...they break doing the simplest things..scratching my hair? My nails break...

P.S. @Coach : I am so excited for school to start too!! My senior year! : ) Yay! What grade are you in?


----------



## alyssa18

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/hayden-panettiere-fashion/
Can anyone help me id this shirt, I love it and have looked everywhere and I cannot seem to find it.


----------



## shopmagnet

*pinkpol15h* - I keep my nails short, always. lol.
When my nails grow out, I tend to bite them because I don't like the thought of dirt under my nails. By the way, I love your outfit! The coral moccasins with gold hw sound really cool, do you have a picture by chance?
*ChevelJ* - I got acrylics one time because I wanted to cheer up one of my friends and she looked good, but drove me nuts! lol. I got them a little long (not rediculous but like average length) and I feel like they totally handicapped me from doing every day things. But that is how I am in general when I paint my nails. Putting on shoes becomes an hour long process. 
*Coach*- I know the feeling about school, except I am not excited one bit. lol. Junior year is probably going to suck.. It was your aunt's birthday as well? My aunt's bday was july 23 but we celebrated it on the same day you did. 
Really cute outfit btw- I love the shoes & the necklaces. btw- Where do you find your chanel necklaces? the actual boutique or elsewhere?
*xxlala*- Have fun in Europe! I'm super jealous D: I am hoping to go this spring if my aunt doesn't go in november.


----------



## coachâ¥

ChevelJ-I'm going to be a sophomore.

Shopmagnet- My aunt's birthday was actually the 30th, but we didn't celebrate until yesterday. I buy mine from the actual boutique.


----------



## ChevelJ

@Shopmagnet - When I havent had nails in a while...I feel handicapped with them too. Believe it or not..you get used them and then once they're gone you feel handicapped without them. And then you get used to not having them...and repeat. Lol

@Coach- Sophomore! That was an interesting year for me, I spent it at two different schools but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

AHH. I swear off the computer for AP Euro, and I miss a ton!

I'm not going to even bother reading all I've missed, so if I sound clueless, sorry. (:


----------



## oscarcat729

Welcome back, omgxitsxemmerz! I don't blame you for not catching up... we talk A LOT.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

hahahaha. Yes y'all do!

I HAVE A QUESTION. My birthday is coming up (August 30th, yay!) and I want a new purse(:

My budget is $1,000, so I'm trying to decide what I should get...I'm leaning towards LV. (:


----------



## mcb100

i love LV. I really want a multicolor Ursula, (would've been a multicolor Speedy, but I think that the Ursula is more practical because it can go over your shoulder.) but I'll be saving for forever so not so sure about that yet.

For 1,000 dollars you should def. get something LV.


----------



## oscarcat729

I bet you could get a pre-loved Chanel for that price... I'd go for chanel!


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz- What LV are you thinking about?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I really like the Speedy's, because they're a staple, you know? But the Neverful's are cute too(:


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I really like the Speedy's, because they're a staple, you know? But the Neverful's are cute too(:



I absolutely adore my Speedy 35! If you are like me and carry their life in their purse, the Neverfull's straps can be very uncomfortable.


----------



## shopmagnet

I would choose speedy first and then get a neverfull later.
It really depends what you are looking for, the basic Alma runs around 1025 I believe, or you could probably pick up a Chanel mini flap on eBay for that much. 

That reminds me, my paycheck is this Friday  
I am debating on what to get, a diamond Michele watch, a Louis vuitton speedy, or save and get another statement bag, or clothes and maybe a pair of shoes. 
I am leaning towards the Michele watch or speedy. I really want to get a speedy and then a bag charm with it. I LOVE that look and I never see people do that.  opinions ?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I think I'm leaning towards a Speedy...not sure what size I want though. I love big purses, but I'm not sure how the Speedy would look on me...

And do I do Monogram or Damier?! GAH. Choices, choices.

And yes, SM! Love bag charms, I want a Star Wars one...I saw a girl with one on her birkin, too cute!


----------



## shopmagnet

I say damier ebene, although the azur looks pretty nice too. I'm biased toward damier, but my aunt likes the monogram because she likes the "aging with the bag" idea. I don't. Lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I think I'm leaning towards a Speedy...not sure what size I want though. I love big purses, but I'm not sure how the Speedy would look on me...
> 
> And do I do Monogram or Damier?! GAH. Choices, choices.
> 
> And yes, SM! Love bag charms, I want a Star Wars one...I saw a girl with one on her birkin, too cute!



I love big bags too and I have the 35. 

Both are good just depends on what you prefer.

I have a Darth Vader lego guy on my black city.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

SM- I think I like the Damier a bit better, but I can't decide between brown or white...humm. I'm really bad with decisions, lol.
Coach- I'd probably use mine for school, so would the 30 be too small? I really like the size of the 35, though. (: And omg, your bag charm sounds so cute! I love Star Wars. (:


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> SM- I think I like the Damier a bit better, but I can't decide between brown or white...humm. I'm really bad with decisions, lol.
> Coach- I'd probably use mine for school, so would the 30 be too small? I really like the size of the 35, though. (: And omg, your bag charm sounds so cute! I love Star Wars. (:



I would go with the ebene since it is more of an all year round bag. 

I found the speedy 30 too small for everyday use so it will def. be too small for school. It is really cute!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Coach- Yeah, I like the ebene too. The white would get kind of beat up at school huh? (: And does the ebene show wear easily?

I'm looking at bag charms right now..ahh, so cute!


----------



## shopmagnet

Yeah I love bag charms too! i really want a speedy 30 or 35 in damier ebene with some bag charm swinging on it. 
I am not sure whether i should get a speedy or a diamond michele. What do you guys think?


----------



## basicandorganic

I would definitely get a damier speedy 35, omgxitsxemmerz! It's next on my wishlist (even though I have too much speedies, hehe)
I will probably get one after I'm done binging on make up/skincare at sephora and other various places. Oh yeah, and nail polish.


----------



## sophkbe

> Oooh. Thanks! yeah that one is my favorite too! The soaps work best with clear body wash gel from sephora or bath and body works. As for the manicure, I would do it myself but I get all anal about it chipping and it aggravates me because I have 3 chanel polishes and they all seem to peel. (Vamp, Black satin, and Nouvelle Vague) and my mom has the riviera. I remember in freshman year, I was complaining about my nails peeling and the girl next to me goes *"yeah, thats what happens when you wear cheap nail polish. It happens to me too."* (it was the first day I had my new Chanel Vamp on.)



^!!!! How rude!
And oh, chanel vamp. So lovely! Almost worth the peeling... lol. I have just come to terms with the peeling. I find it kind of relaxing to paint and re-paint, although it does get annoying to do it so frequently.
Enjoy your soaps! I plan on making my own once I get back home (I'm on a short vaction now...) You've inspired me!


----------



## shopmagnet

oooh! I am glad! yeah, it is super easy. I recommend body wash from sephora though, it may be like 12-16 a bottle (10 oz) but it is totally worth it!


----------



## basicandorganic

Guys... I have a premature wrinkle. Actually 2. On my forehead.
And they are terrible.
And I can't get rid of them.
I'm going to be getting a facial on friday, but chances are after 2 hours of working on my face she's not going to be bothered with my wrinkles. D:
Should I go out and buy anti-wrinkle creams? Some La Mer? I dunno... I feel so awkward buying anti-aging cream at my age.

my current sephora skincare haul has nothing that fights against wrinkles or anything. which is right, because i dont have dry skin AT ALL. and dry skin & tanning are one of the two most common causes of aging. I don't tan, ever.

I don't know whats going on. I'm going to drink more water and spend more time sleeping and hopefully they'll go away..


----------



## coachâ¥

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Coach- Yeah, I like the ebene too. The white would get kind of beat up at school huh? (: And does the ebene show wear easily?
> 
> I'm looking at bag charms right now..ahh, so cute!



I don't think it would show much wear at all.


----------



## ChevelJ

OMG! We have the same item on our wish list! : ) I want to get my bag before the summer is over. I already own a Chanel (there's a funny story about that if you want to hear it) and I really want a speedy! I would like to like Gucci...but the monogram kills me. It just does nothing for my spirits...

UPDATE - I didnt put the Speedy 35 (Ebene) on my wish list...but I want it. I mustve forgot to add it to my list..will do now, tho.


----------



## shopmagnet

Damier ebene Speedy 35 with a bag charm. It's settled.


----------



## oscarcat729

So much LV talk... I'm lost lol. I'm trying to decide which pretty stapler to get from Amazon, so, yeah, if anyone wants to talk about that.... ha.


----------



## ChevelJ

oscarcat729 said:


> So much LV talk... I'm lost lol. I'm trying to decide which pretty stapler to get from Amazon, so, yeah, if anyone wants to talk about that.... ha.




I have a really small green one!  And now Im looking for a graphing calculator....TI-84. Nothing too crazy.


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey guys  was at the mall today looking a Michele watches.

Wore:
Long Tiffany pearl and amythest necklace
David yurman 8mm calcedony pendent
Gold Tiffany chain bracelet with dangly heart && silver Tiffany thumb ring
Michele mini urban w/ cheetah strap
Jean skinnies / JP grey 'boxy' tee 
SF black suede flats


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

where is everyone tonight!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ahhh hey everyone! 
I'm back from my camping trip. It was a blast and I really really miss the nature already


----------



## oscarcat729

I'd just like to say au revoir to y'all! I'm going on vacation for a week! No where fancy, but it should be relaxing. I'm debating not even bringing my computer-- crazy, right?


----------



## shopmagnet

Lol, very crazy *Oscar* 
have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hi Ladies  

I'm back from Miami......I had the best time. I was supposed to come back Weds but my SO flew down Tues night and we decided to stay till Saturday.

Outfit 
Rick Owens black tank dress 
GZ blue beaded heels 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## shopmagnet

do you guys know where i could buy iphone 4's without a contract? (besides apple, best buy, target, or walmart)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope. You listed all the ones I was gonna name, lol. 

Is anyone going to buy the Blackberry Torch when it comes out? I haven't had my bold very long but I think I might be getting it....I'm a sucker for technology.


I had been falling out of love with E&J a little bit but I LOVE this. 

http://www.shopbop.com/greta-kimono...derID=2534374302155172&fm=whatsnew-shopbysize

I love this Helmut Lang blouse too. 
http://www.intermixonline.com/product/tops/new+arrivals/twist+front+marble+blouse.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## basicandorganic

Yay. I got a pair of J Brand jeggings today on sale for 85$ CAD with tax. It was the wash I was looking at a week ago, except a week ago they were priced at 189$ CAD without tax. I'm really happy because it was a wash that I didn't have yet. 
They are so comfortable and amazing.


----------



## coachâ¥

I met my dad for lunch and then went to pick up my new glasses.
outfit:
dark washed jeggings
white v-neck
navy blue and white cashmere Alexander McQueen scarf
beige GZ gladiators
Sahara Work/tortoise shell Chloe sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond earrings


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Basic- Nice score! 

Its crazy hot outside so I don't intend on leaving back out until later for dinner with the fam. I went to church this morning and now I'm getting ready to organize my house a little bit. My dining room table is consumed with unopen packages and its starting to drive me crazy...

Outfit 
RO slit blueish gray back shrug cardigan 
ALC blue tank top 
Black DK leggings 
Donna Karan mule sandals 
Oversized hoops/stacked bracelets/"A" initial necklace


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Gym & work today, yay.
Roxy White Slouch Top
Pink & White Sports Bra
Black Leggings
Nike's
Juicy Couture Hobo Bag
(:

Has anyone checked out Free People's Vintage Loves line? It's so cute!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz- Did you go blonde or am I crazy, lol. 

Where is everyone?? 

My day was put on hold becasue I was waiting for a delivery all day. It finally came (almost 2 two hrs late) and I was able to run a quick errand. Guess I'll have to finish tomorrow...I'm getting ready to head out to a Chinese buffet for dinner. 

Outfit 
James Perse open knit tan sweater- its really thin and summer appropriate 
7FAM shorts 
GZ tan suede studded open toe booties
Gold hoop earrings/thin gold bracelets/oversized cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

LL08, did you get the Bianca ZIP yet? I really want those suckers in black. 

I'm so exhausted. Its hard not having to read anything for 2 months, then being thrown into a environment where I have to concentrate on chemicals and etc. 24/7... its tough.

Going sight-seeing today  wearing:
Off-the-shoulder Mickey sweater in grey
white V neck
Black skinny jeans
CL love flats
White ceramic watch/Red first

So how is everyone's back to school shopping going?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Where are you concentrating on chemicals? Are you at school already? (Sorry, I've been gone for a while haha).
I'm finally back from all my trips! I got home late Sunday night, and since have done basically nothing but sleep, read, and unpack. I just did my nails and toenails. I'm gonna do a little cleaning I think, and some decluttering of my bathroom. I have so much old junk I don't use anymore in there. Need to make room for the new :] I'm getting more into hair and makeup and such recently, and I've got some sephora giftcards just waiting to be spent!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Are you at school already?? I haven't emailed the back about them yet...hopefully my size is stil available. I want them in Teal. 

Cute_Classy- Welcome back  Did you have fun? 

Its been a sluggish day for me, I worked out, went to the DMV, and came back home. I'll be leaving back out soon for a mani/pedi and dinner at Maggiano's with my bestie. 

Are any of you guys stuck in hair ruts? Is there a style you find yourself gravitating to all the time? It has been so hot outside that I don't even want to do anything to my hair. I just throw a french braid in it and leave it be. 

Outfit 
ALC black and nude "Drape" dress 
Proenza Schoulder platforms 
Medium hoop earrings/ball bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac- man I can't believe you're already in school. I still have a few weeks left. 

LL08- same here. I've been doing a high pony or a OP-inspired bun for almost the entire summer. Is your french braid like the AW fw 09 runway ones? I wish I had long enough hair for that, so cute.

What I wore yesterday to dinner with some friends last night:
Black ribbed henley, slightly tucked in the front
Purple Linea Pelle studded belt
Dark wash Club Monaco jeans tucked into shoes
Black Chinese Laundry leather & fabric ankle thong sandals
Long Tco heart tag necklace & black and white enamel cuff

and I made a quick trip to the library in search of some Hemmingway books today, wore: 
Maroon JP vneck
Black Theory ribbed skirt
Havaianas flip flops
Black Wayfarers


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink- I just keep it in one loose french braid to the back, how long is your hair? My hair is tucked under a fedora today...anything to keep it off my back. Cute outfits 

Getting ready to grab some lunch and head to my parent's house. 

Outfit 
James Perse V neck grey tee 
Current Elliott golf shorts 
CL wedges 
Hoop earrings/oversized cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

here for a science-camp sort of thing. school doesn't start til next month.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Nerd alert! 

LL, ou a fedora. Good idea, lol. My hair is now at the top of my boobs after my haircut. Hair easier to play with when it's long


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Hey, gotta do what you gotta do. Worst part? I'm not even good at science. -blah-. but I get a 1 week break to tour europe so YAYYYY. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M4tdMsg3ts
Friend sent me that. I love the administrator's faces during the speech. They look so embarrassed! Amazing how they let the girl just say what she wanted. At my school, a speech that was suppose to be an honor to say, you have to show the dean the rough draft just to make sure you don't talk about how the school screwed you over every year and how crappy the teachers are.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Nerd alert!
> 
> LL, ou a fedora. Good idea, lol. My hair is now at the top of my boobs after my haircut. Hair easier to play with when it's long



LOL, that's kinda funny because the longer my hair gets the less fun I have with it. Its a little bit above my waist when its straight and lately I just don't want to be bothered with it. 

I washed it so it's back to being curly...I think I'll just pin some of it back out of my face.

MAC- Science camp, eh? Sounds like fun....have a great time in Europe!! 


Its sooooooo hot today. I told my mom I would hang out with her today so I don't really have the option to stay at home. We're gonna go grab some lunch and do some shopping with my Aunt. 

What do you get the person who has everything?? I have the hardest time shopping for my parents, aunt, and uncles because they have everything! My aunt's B'day is in a week,  my uncle's b'day is at the end of August, and my dad's B'day is early September. I have no idea what to get for any of them..

Outfit 

Yellow scoopneck tee 
Stella McCartney blue and black striped shirt tie waist skirt 
Gianmarco Lorenzi blue slingback peeptoes 
Hoop earrings/gold pendant necklace/bondage ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anyone getting the Blackberry Torch?? I might stop by AT&T to check it out and see if I can play with it a little bit. The reviews are mixed so I want to see for myself.


----------



## Sean

I have not posted anything in a long time, but I do not plan on getting the torch.  I love my bold, and I have never liked phones with the slide up keyboards.  Just my opinion though.  If you get it, let me know what you think!


----------



## MACsarah

Not a camp per say, but its like a science program. But overseas. Kwim? I don't know how to describe it without giving it away.

I won't be getting a new phone for a while now. I'm way to lazy for that. I do need a new laptop for school though. I think I'll bring my macbook air to class but then I need a computer for my dorm. I don't know what I did, but my current computer will not coopperate with me.



I would say what my outfit for today was, but it consisted of shorts and tank top. rubber flip flops, too. You guys would be very proud  

Get them a picture of you  JK.  Give them something sentimental? A trip to somewhere they've always wanted to go to (unless they really have everything where all they do is do what they want.)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Not a camp per say, but its like a science program. But overseas. Kwim? I don't know how to describe it without giving it away.
> 
> I won't be getting a new phone for a while now. I'm way to lazy for that. I do need a new laptop for school though. I think I'll bring my macbook air to class but then I need a computer for my dorm. I don't know what I did, but my current computer will not coopperate with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say what my outfit for today was, but it consisted of shorts and tank top. rubber flip flops, too. You guys would be very proud
> 
> Get them a picture of you  JK.  Give them something sentimental? A trip to somewhere they've always wanted to go to (unless they really have everything where all they do is do what they want.)



Ah, ok. Have fun doing science stuff  

Get a Macbook Pro, I swear they are the best! I have one and its my baby.

LOL, the last thing they need is a picture of me. They have plenty; when you're the youngest and only girl you get tons of attention. I think I may go the sentimental route but I have to think of something


----------



## xxlala

Hi guys! I'm back from Europe and so tired. Not jet-lagged per say, but you know what happens when a bunch of college kids go to Europe. Not much sleep. At all.I am now obsessed with London and want to move there after college. Or anytime sooner.

I don't know how you deal with more than one computer! I have the one my school gave me because it has all of the programs we need to function in our classes and I'm literally obsessed with it. Everything, my pictures, itunes, LIFE is stored on that baby.

I stumbled out of bed today after stumbling into it after my flight home (it was 11 hours, i don't want to talk about it) and I dressed like it: J.Crew patterned skirt, White V-Neck, Cream Cardigan.

*LL08-* I'm in a hair rut. I've had long layered hair and sideswept bangs for over four years now, and as much as I like the look on me, it's time for a change. Anyone have ideas for a round face?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

xxlala- Have you thought about dying your hair? 

August is the hottest month of the yr for my city and it's crazy hot right now. I was planning on going to Six Flags with my honey but its jammed packed and the flashpasses are sold out. No way in hell I'm waiting in those long lines in this heat so we're gonna head to the mal and do some light shopping. Hoping I can get my hands on a UD Naked palette. 

Outfit 
White open back tee 
COH 'gibson' shorts 
Criss cross open toe sandals 
Hoop earrings/bondage ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*sigh* This thread has been so dead lately but I guess its getting closer to school starting. 

My honey is taking me out to dinner and then we're going to meet up with friends at a lounge. Nice lowkey night out..

Outfit 
Donna Karan striped belted v neck dress
Gianmarco Lorezni red slingback heels 
Woven hoop earrings/bondage ring/thin black bangle


----------



## alyssa18

Hey everyone I'm back from Hawaii. It was so much fun. So when does everyone start school, I start the 10th of september.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Going to a kid's b'day party for my SO's nephew...

Outfit
ALC striped maxi dress 
Tan suede flat gladiator sandals 
Stud earrings/3 stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## oscarcat729

I was gone for a week and I only missed two pages? Y'all are pathetic


----------



## alyssa18

Kind of random but has anyone tried La Mer lip balm? I want to know if it is worth it's $45 price tag.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscar- Lol, right! This thread has been slow lately.

Alyssa18- Nope, I haven't it. I used to love La Mer until I started using Natura Bisse now I no longer use any of their products. Have you looked online for some reviews? 

Anyone see "The Expendables" yet? My honey and I are going to go see it tonight...

Outfit 
Raquel Allegra yellow and white tie dye tee
COH "Avedon" skinny jeans 
Proenza Schouler platform heels 
Stud earrings/cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Alyssa- I heard some big raves the la mer lipbalm. Let us know how it goes if you decide to buy it 

LL- I'm watching it next week. A lot of promising movies are coming out this month.

Hey girls! I'm trying to squish in all my summer plans before school starts, which means less time on tpf :/ I did a little bit of back to school shopping (I know, gross =() and stocked up on basics from Gap and Club Monaco.


----------



## xxlala

*LL08: * I'm kind of hesitant to dye my hair because I'm asian and you know that like... brown almost black but not quite color? I don't want to lose that, and I'm not sure highlights quite work but maybe! I think I'm just getting rid of my bangs for now, and we'll see what happens! If nothing I can just cut my hair again and they'll be back!

I'm really excited for fall shopping! Except since my weird splurges all this summer and then spending $$ in Europe, I think I'm going to have to wait until Oct. which sucks but then at least I'll be able to get things I really like instead of looking for something random that's cheap.

This thread is super duper dead, but it's also like prime vacation weeks and I'm glad everyone is going and having a good time! Also, does anyone play Retail Therapy on facebook? I'm kind of obsessed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkpol- "The Expendables" was blah to me. I ended up falling asleep on it. It is action packed but for some reason it just didn't hold my attention. I'm dying to see "Takers" So many yummy men in that movie! Paul Walker, T.I. and Idris Elba. The plot looks kinda interesting too

xxlala- Oh, I understand. Getting rid of the bangs sound like a start! 

I have an appointment today *sigh* I have to get a shot and I'm not happy about it. I hate needles. 

Outfit 
McCartney embroidered flower tee- Got it for more than 70 percent off, couldn't pass it up. 
Current Elliott zipper ankle jeans 
CL Greissimo peeptoes 
Gold hoop/gold snake ring


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

God, where is everybody? 
I'm being lazy today (so what else is new?). I keep trying to do something productive, but everything is boring me to tears. I just want to lie in this bed and do nothing. So that is what I shall do for now. Later I'll get my lazy ass up and do something, probably organize my tornado of a desk (in all likely hood that is probably never going to happen).

On another note...does anybody here watch True Blood? I'm so addicted.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

deaaaaad threaddd! i havent been on in forever and y'all only used two pages! (:

anyways, back from san francisco. did some good back to school shopping, and discovered my love affair with moccasins. (:
haul on my blog probably later!

i start school next week, so im getting my AP homework finished this week...ew. 

I'm dying to see Takers & The Expendables. I'm a HUGE Stallone, Stone Cold & Bruce Willis fan, so I'm excited to see the Expendables(:


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

oh and LL; I didn't go blonde! I have a blondburn (blonde/auburn-lol) color which changes with the season...and chlorine. (:


----------



## lightgreen22

OK I just joined
I'm going to be a junior this year
I'm starting to look at colleges
Barnard and Washington&Lee are high on my list


----------



## MACsarah

I'm so not being paid enough  $$ to deal with crap lately. I wrote what seemed like 50 pages long essay about one suckish person. Then I erased it all because I realized that its pointless. So here I'm.

lightgreen22: Hey! What will you be majoring in? I've heard very positive things from barnard.  I hope you get into your first choice! did you do any interviews/tours this summer?


----------



## Laurie_lou

Hi everyone I thought I'd join this thread if thats okay. I'm 17. I'm from England so considering most of you are from America would anyone be able to tell me the weather in San Francisco and Monterey as I'll be going there next week for the first time? xx


----------



## lightgreen22

Laurie_lou said:


> Hi everyone I thought I'd join this thread if thats okay. I'm 17. I'm from England so considering most of you are from America would anyone be able to tell me the weather in San Francisco and Monterey as I'll be going there next week for the first time? xx



I just flew in from Monterey/Carmel area yesterday

Carmel/Monterey/Big Sur area is quite tricky microclimates abound it could be cold and foggy in the morning aroun 50 F
 and a warm and sunny in the 70's F afternoon
however is does get quite chilly at night, like bring a fleece jacket or blanket chilly

I didn't go to SF but I would assume that it would be jeans and a fleece jacket weather


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Welcome Laurie_Lou & Lightgreen!

I live 30 min from SF & I was there all weekend! Its cold...dress warmly! I wore a leather jacket, jeans and moccasins. What part of SF are you going to??

Registration today...ugh, gotta get my scheduale. I really want this one teacher...I hope I get her. (:
I also have to take pictures...bleh. I've gotta figure out what to wear! AH.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Welcome Laurie and Lightgreen!
I wish it was cold here. I can't handle this heat. I'm so ready for fall. Isn't it supposed to be hot in california? Please, feel free to take some of ours.


----------



## Laurie_lou

Hey thanks for the responses everyone. Oh no that sucks about the weather we are going for a summer holiday and wanted warmth! The weather is rubbish where we live. I hope it doesn't ruin the holiday! Not sure where abouts we are going I'll ask my dad! xx


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Welcome Laurie_lou and Lightgreen!! 

omgxitsxemmerz- Oh, ok. It looks blonde in your avatar pic, lol. Ready for school to start?

Mac- *waves* you've been a little MIA lately. 

Yesterday was such a beautiful 83 degree day. There was a great breeze and it was the best weather we've had in a while. Too bad it was only temporary.....the humid 90+days have returned :/

Getting ready to grab lunch with my honey and do some light shopping. I wanted to go to the park but not in this heat. 

Outfit 
Twelfth St. Cynthia Vincent romper http://www.shopbop.com/actions/prod...rd_id=845524441871057&color=28682&viewIndex=2
GZ skull toe ring flat sandals 
Stud earrings/thin ball bracelet/star cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

WELCOME LAURIE & LIGHTGREEN! 

Omgxits, ouu which moccasins are you into? I have a seriousssssly unhealthy obsession with them. I want every pair in every colour, period. =P Btw, that's quite a long LV wishlist 

Mac, is this person from science camp? Sorry about him/her  hope you're enjoying the rest of the summer tho.

I didn't end up watching the Expendables because my girlfriends didn't want to watch a "movie with no plot and all violence" haha. So we ended up watching Step Up 3. I loved it! The dancing was fantastic.

Outfit for yesterday:
Grey acid-y wash GAP vneck tee
Black Theory pleated shorts
Forest green BCBG hooded zip up vest
Black Rayban Wayfarer 54
Havaianas flip flops
Tiedye Salvatore Ferragamo hobo

I'm about to head off to the library to get some books, wearing:
Dark grey GAP vneck tee
Black Club Monaco shorts with brass buttons
Black Theory velvet jacket
Havaianas flip flops

Vampires Suck came out today- is anyone watching it?


----------



## lightgreen22

MACsarah said:


> lightgreen22: Hey! What will you be majoring in? I've heard very positive things from barnard.  I hope you get into your first choice! did you do any interviews/tours this summer?



I hope I get in too! I'll be majoring in journalism
I can't wait to send in my application next year


----------



## sarahlouise06

What is going on with the weather in this world? It's August, I live in Ireland and I feel like I'm living in a Caribbean island during monsoon season (scrap the heat and replace it with bitter winds). Marvellous, just marvellous. 

Today I wore:

- RL cable knit
- Barbour jacket
- Zara belt & skinny chinos
- Zara moccasins
- Mulberry Alexa

I probably should have worn wellies; ridiculous! Gr. On a lighter note, I am easily excited at the thought of winter wardrobe shopping  I have acquired a lot of investment pieces that will come in handy for this season i.e. fur coats, camel coats, leather etc. I plan on uploading some pics onto my blog tomorrow, it has been a while to say the least.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ps. Totally random, but could you ladies tell me the current popular fashion trends within your schools/colleges/friend groups? Last time I asked this question everyone replied saying sperry topsiders and toms, so it will be interesting to hear of any new trends or what you perhaps will predict to be the new trends..


----------



## lightgreen22

sarahlouise06 said:


> Ps. Totally random, but could you ladies tell me the current popular fashion trends within your schools/colleges/friend groups? Last time I asked this question everyone replied saying sperry topsiders and toms, so it will be interesting to hear of any new trends or what you perhaps will predict to be the new trends..



I haven't gone back to school yet but a summer trend is SUPER short shorts with a long tank top I personally don't wear it but it is a trend


----------



## MACsarah

My school is boring. The usual Ralph lauren stuff mixed in with something trendy from a magazine. *YAWNN*.


went sight seeing today, and I decided to wear Chanel flats. omfg, my feet hurt. I'm in the hotel room right now icing them while catching up on some gossip. fun, rightt? Greece next!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Where are you now, Mac?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My close friends aren't really into fashion and aren't really trendy in the least, but with some of my classmates I've seen a ton of pictures on facebook of those shirts and dresses with the cut out backs or sometimes even in the front and their bras just completely hanging out...cute. If you are going to do that, at least wear a cute bra. I like the cut out trend, but sometimes it just gets skanky. Another big trend: not brushing your hair. Seriously. Everyone has just decided to go all natural or something and everyone's hair looks like a rat's nest. It's like the local drugstore ran out of shampoo or something.

Edit: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...dsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:190&biw=1280&bih=617
Apparently bra showing is a universal trend...


----------



## MACsarah

LMFAO. I was reading that, C_C_, and I was just praying to god you weren't ranting on it. I'm so guilty of somehow having a bandeau/bra hanging out. Not like an entire boob, but some parts of the bra showing. Lace bandeau + kain shirt = Olalala. The low back is cute, imho. As long as the bra isn't showing in that case and there isn't some serious bacne going on. I feel for people with acne but its sorta ruins the look.



> It's like the local drugstore ran out of shampoo or something.


rudeee. I totally aim for that messy kesha look. Just kidding. yeah, I hate that, too. I understand beach waves or something like that as we can't always use those heating tools, but at least wash your hair!

Currently in Sicily. I was planning on getting a tan but wanted to see around. Forgot to reapply sunscreen and I ended up tan! yay. How has your summer gone?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the cut out trend, and I admit I have my bra peeking out occasionally, but when I look in the mirror before I leave the house I make sure my entire chest isn't hanging out. That's all I ask. And that's what bandeaus were invented for. I'm totally okay with the bandeau haha.

I actually like Kesha's hair. Messy hair is fine with me, but messy CLEAN hair please. The oil and frizz and split ends going on around here is just ridiculous. Everybody refuses to brush, cut, or wash their hair. It's down to the ground, the split ends are everywhere, and it's a greasy mess. I mean, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1t:429,r:14,s:0&tx=145&ty=63&biw=1280&bih=617 cute right? hahaha

My summer has been good so far. I'm finally home for good I think. I was running all over the place - New York, the lake house, Aruba. It's nice to be back, but at the same time I miss the excitement. I'm not quite ready to settle down and go back to school...


----------



## sarahlouise06

How odd, the whole 'I don't brush my hair look' has been popular for years but seems to have grown increasingly popular within the last few months!

I AM SO EXCITED FOR WINTER. I literally cannot contain my excitement (hence the caps lock blitz). I'm looking for a pair of black riding boots and I also REALLY want:







It's so pretty. BUT, I go out a lot so I'm beginning to think I should invest in a Balenciaga city clutch. Hurmph. I just love clothes far too much


----------



## xxlala

^ OMG literally have not seen a Mulberry being carried around at all in the Boston area, which is funny since I think it kind of fits the style perfectly. When I went to London they were everywhere and so chic! The Alexa Clutch is really cute too if you wanted it!

My friends aren't fashionable. They have style don't get me wrong, but its a lot of basics and occassionally a cute top. We all live a lowkey lifestyle in a typical preppy suburban area so fashion is kind of the backburner.

There's a lot of highwaisted minis (typical), gladiator-esque flat sandals, skinnies, crossbody bags, etcetc. basically a lot of stuff we embraced last season/a few months ago.


----------



## alyssa18

http://www.payless.com/store/produc...lotId=079312&category=&catdisplayName=Womens+
I was thinking of getting these for school. I do not like spending a lot of money for school shoes because they always get wrecked.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Those are cute!

SarahLouise - I love that bag! I've been really into mulberry lately...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LL- I'm ready now! My schedule is awesome! Yay!

And I'm obsessed with short bootie fringe moccasins & the typical flats. So cute! I want more!!

And the trend at my school is short dresses, tight bandage skirts & low cut tops with bandeaus...sometimes its ridiculous!! Anything destroyed is worn a lot too. 

And I love the messy hair thing. I wear it  a lot...clean though!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

alyssa18 said:


> http://www.payless.com/store/produc...lotId=079312&category=&catdisplayName=Womens+
> I was thinking of getting these for school. I do not like spending a lot of money for school shoes because they always get wrecked.



havent been on this thread in awhile :/

love those booties! love the chunky, comfortable heel!


----------



## lightgreen22

Uggh I'm going to northpark mall in Dallas 
one the best shopping places in the world 
and all I have on me is 100$
I guess I'll just have window shop


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

alyssa- love the booties! 

lg22- awww. i hate that. you can always pick up a cute top or whatever. (:


----------



## sarahlouise06

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Those are cute!
> 
> SarahLouise - I love that bag! I've been really into mulberry lately...



I know, I got my first Mulberry in July (oversized oak alexa) and have now fallen in love with the brand! I REALLY want that Mulberry boohoo. I use my mum's bayswater when I'm at home, it's so pretty and very durable. I've decided I would like a durable shoulder handbag i.e. Gucci sukey, LV neverfull, Mulberry bayswater.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Okay so I'm starting to get this messy hair thing...I tried it today. But I'm not going to quit washing it. That is where I draw the line.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm really into the messy hair look. I never condition my hair and i only brush it if I have to blowdry my hair- and even then, I only comb the ends. Then I run my fingers through my hair so I don't look homeless lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

We finally get some conversation going and I'm late to the party :/

Alyssa- Cute boots! 

Sarahlouise- I like the Mulberry! 

It's so hot today! I've been in and out but this heat makes me not want to go anywhere. I'm so ready for fall.

Outfit 
T-wang white pocket tank
Wang grey sweatshorts
NK turquoise peeptoe heels 
Hoop earrings/tennis bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## lightgreen22

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Okay so I'm starting to get this messy hair thing...I tried it today. But I'm not going to quit washing it. That is where I draw the line.



Clean hair that is unkempt makes me feel boheimian 
Unclean hair that is unkempt makes me feel like I'm homeless


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

my hair is naturally INSANE. like, sometimes it does this cool bohemian thing, and other times it goes all jewfro on me. (:
today...its crazy. but i love the messy hair look...as my hairdresser would say: "work what your momma gave you, sugar!" 

(:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I find the messy hair looks works best when my hair is curly. I'm rocking messy ringlet curls today and I'm loving the look. I pinned it back in a low messy bun and left hair out in the front. 

I think we may actually get some rain today! Its really cloudy and there is a sight breeze blowing so hopefully that means cooler weather is headed my way. 

I'm about to go grab a salad for lunch and then head to Bed Bath and Beyond...I need new pillows.

Outfit 
Raquel Allegra black tee 
7FAM gummy gwenevere skinny jeans in "Crystal Wash Grey"
CL black  "Zigounette"
Drop earrings/oversized cocktail ring


----------



## methcat

I always rock the "i didnt brush my hair" look ahahaa I'm getting another brazilian blowout soon so my hair will be shiny and pretty, thankfully!!! I need to cut it too, it's ridiculously long. any suggestions?


----------



## xxlala

I wish i could rock the messy hair look. My hair physically doesn't look messy.. if anything it will look greasy if I don't wash it for like 4 days (ew, I don't tend to do this). 

I've started rocking the low bun (well that part looks a little messy  with my bangs braided to the side. Does anyone besides me feel like theyre more focused when their hair is out of their way??


----------



## methcat

xxlala - TOTALLY! I always play with my hair if it's not back, so when I'm trying to focus i need to put it in a low bun or a ponytail or something!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I wear my hair in a messy low side bun basically everyday to school (perhaps I'm more fond of this messy hair look than I thought, it's really just the clean issue for me, I can't stand if my hair is greasy). If I start out with it down and all nice and done, it's pulled back by lunchtime, it just drives me crazy if it's hanging there all day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Wow. That's a lot of run on sentences.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I love wearing messy low (or high) buns! Especially when my hair goes crazy curly. (:

When I'm home, its always up, I hate it hanging down. (:


----------



## lightgreen22

methcat said:


> I always rock the "i didnt brush my hair" look ahahaa I'm getting another brazilian blowout soon so my hair will be shiny and pretty, thankfully!!! I need to cut it too, it's ridiculously long. any suggestions?



Cute 

Went to Northpark today bought some cute jewelry from henri Bendels
However Kim Dawson model search is going on and it really make
 me feel bad  because I'm short and a tad to large to model 
but anyway I got other awesome thing like this perfume at Barneys


----------



## coachâ¥

Welcome new members!

Sorry I have been MIA lately. School just started and I have been stressing out over PE, sounds ridiculous I know. 

I'm going to my aunt's surprise birthday party.
outfit:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93683
beige GZ gladiators
Sahara Work
Rolex/diamond earrings and necklace


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

coach, dont even worry. i got injured last year in PE and my teacher (who was a...err...female dog.) almost failed me. I always stress over PE...haha. (:


----------



## lightgreen22

Honestly I didn't want to waste a class period on PE so I'm taking it online
However I do alternate between running and cardio 
everyday


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

lg22- I'm not taking one this year, because they only require it freshman year at my school if you do sports after school. I might take Birkam Yoga PE senior year though. (:


----------



## pinkpol15h

lightgreen, I adore that nail polish post you did on your blog. I'm a loyal fan of deborah lippman as well!


----------



## lightgreen22

pinkpol15h said:


> lightgreen, I adore that nail polish post you did on your blog. I'm a loyal fan of deborah lippman as well!



I love my DL nail polishes I can't wait for bad romance to come to nordstoms


----------



## methcat

i just bought these bad boys






so excitedddd


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^gorgeous. love them!


----------



## lightgreen22

methcat said:


> i just bought these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so excitedddd



I just got NV I love the color and it last  absolutely forever


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coach- Cute outfit 

Lightgreen22- How do you take gym online? 

Methcat- Love the Chanel NP's. I have NV and I absolutely love it! I was wearing it up until today

I refuse to let this rain get in the way of my fun. I'm having a girls night out tonight and I'm excited for it. 

Outfit 
Nude v neck belted dress 
BA nude pumps 
Stud earrings/thin tennis bracelet/cocktail ring 
Black studded clutch


----------



## pink.couture

I haven't posted in ages. Anyways, hey everyone! I just started school yesterday. I kinda had a terrible start on monday (I was going to settle for less and go to my local high school) but then after my first day there, this other high school finally called and said they accepted the applications (it's public but I live like 20 miles away). It's such a great school. I met no kids the first day at the local school and then like a bunch at the school I attended yesterday. Luckily the school called me right before I started so I haven't missed anything!!!! Yessss, everything worked out. Plus, the school that is farther is more fashion "oriented" and the local one is really crappy that way so it's nice to know I'll have friends to go shopping with. & My bedroom is almost done... they just have to do paint touchups, tile, hardwood, and lighting. Which is probably a lot but I'm at a hotel now...

Has everyone started school/college?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

methcat: love love love the chanel polish!

my school doesnt start till september! glad you like your new school pink!


----------



## alyssa18

pearlisthegurl said:


> methcat: love love love the chanel polish!
> 
> my school doesnt start till september! glad you like your new school pink!


 Yeah me too I don't start till like spet 10th.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pink.couture- Long time, no see. Have you moved yet? Glad you like your new school! I start school Spet 1st. My summer is coming to an end :/

Evening Ladies 

I'm getting ready to head out for dinner and movie with my honey. I want to see "Eat, Pray, Love" and he doesn't, lol. Guess we'll have to compromise. 

Outfit for the day
Kain Label black tee 
COH boyfriend shorts 
Black wedges 
Hoop earrings/5 finger ring 

Outfit for tonight:
James Perse grey V-neck tee 
Army green silk cargo pants 
BA nude pumps 
Hoop earrings/gold cocktail ring


----------



## lightgreen22

LL08 hope you like whatever you see 

I'm starting my junior year of HS on Monday and I really just want to get my junior year over with

PS I love chanel Novelle Vague methcat it is one of my most worn summer colors


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I start on Monday...sophomore baby! But with the start of school, my (2 week) break from swimming ends...gahhh!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm a senior come fall  I absolutely cannot wait for my last year of high school.. I'm ready to make it my best year and then get the heck outta there.

I went to SAT class this morning and then shopping!  wore:
C/E double breasted denim vest
Grey acid wash Wilt vneck longsleeve
J Brand skinnies with ankle zippers in Jett
Brown Minnetonka fringe sandals

I actually bought something from Abercrombie today :$$ I'm still in shock lol. I'm totally anti-ANF/HCO scene but it was a fleece varsity jacket from the men's section and I couldn't resist.


----------



## xxlala

I don't start school until the first either! I'm not really looking forward to it ahhh.

Today I just went to coffee with my friends and hung out before the two of them went off to college tomorrow wahh. It sucks living so close to your college when all of your friends get to go away.

Wore:
H&M Purple T with Bow 
AE Denim Cutoffs
Vintage Brown Belt
Sperrys
Evil Eye Bracelet/Tiffanys Heart Bracelet/Invicta watch/Diamond Studs


----------



## MACsarah

FRESHHMEAT IN A FEW WEEKS. Just found out my dorm adviser, too. I almost have everything ready. All I'm doing for the last week in LA is buying last minute things and saying good bye to people.  

I can't wait to start school this year. I can't wait to meet everyone. Hell, I'm looking forward to classes.



> I actually bought something from Abercrombie today :$$ I'm still in shock lol. I'm totally anti-ANF/HCO scene but it was a fleece varsity jacket from the men's section and I couldn't resist.


Embrace it, babe  


COACH: Nice dress. haha. I hope P.E isn't that bad. Did you find your knee-length shorts? I'd die if I where you. My school requires sports all semester so I'm doing crew, track, and XC. Those are sure thing. I'm thinking of trying out for lacrosse. Is anyone here playing lacrosse in high school? I'm super scared.

 pink.couture: I'm happy to hear you're doing well. I hope there's no future drama with the new school.  So..you're not going to tell us about the boys at the new school?

Ps. Since when did public schools make you go trough admission? I thought by law they had to accept anyone living in the area. Or are we talking about a charter school?

---

New englanders/people in cold weather:
This is going to sound odd but who makes the best ear muffs excluding burberry? Warm scarfs, too. Excluding burberry. I hate this season's scarfs. 


ohhh. whats everyone's fall must haves? I was looking for a red peacoat and coach told me to look at burberry. so I'm doing that when I get home. I can finally enjoy 4 seasons. -insert happy smiley-.
PS. I'm ready to cut a ***** because this is my 6th time trying to post this post.


----------



## oscarcat729

MACsarah- I have Ugg ear muffs-- super warm and comfy! I never use them, though, they look kinda silly. 
My fall must-have is knee-high socks (already got a pair, but I want a cable-knit pair) and a chambray button down. I need something comfy to throw on for class!

I leave for college so soon! I'm in packing/saying goodbye mode. It's really sad and stressful.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I start TOMORROW. Eeep! And I'm cramming in last minute studying for my AP test...this is so wrong. 

I have no idea what to tell you, MAC. I haven't owned a pair of earmuffs ever. I'm kinda jealous though. I love the East Coast.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscar- College is what you make of it, have fun!
Mac- Can't help you with earmuffs, lol. I haven't had a pair since I was in middle school.

Another lazy Sunday.......

Outfit
McCartney green ombre maxi dress
Alaia tan thong sandals 
Hoop earrings/2 finger ring


----------



## xxlala

*MAC *- I have no idea who makes good earmuffs, sorry! I normally just wander around department stores and see what looks most comfortable, ha. As far as scarves go, not a particular brand but look for 100% cashmere. It will make you hate the winter a little less!

I'm going to a burger joint and then to my friends house to watch True Blood one last time before she leaves for Baltimore tomorrow!


----------



## methcat

i could've sworn i posted in this thread!!!!

I have burb ones and ugg ones and the ugg ones are FAR superior!!!! softer, more comfortable, warmer, etc


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I start TOMORROW. Eeep! And I'm cramming in last minute studying for my AP test...this is so wrong.
> 
> I have no idea what to tell you, MAC. I haven't owned a pair of earmuffs ever. I'm kinda jealous though. I love the East Coast.


 Me too I love the East Coast I have lived both places and I like the East Coast better. The beaches are beautiful and there is also ski resorts and everything, I am not a huge west coast fan.
Mac- Yeah I wld def go for ugg earmuffs they keep me so toasty. I know you are super anti ugg boots but trust me in January and February you will NEED them.


----------



## lightgreen22

All this talk of the east coast and earmuffs make
 winter seem a lot closer

Hope you have fun in college MC I don't have any 
recs for earmuffs though I only wear the athletic kind when I run in cold weather


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hanging out with my best friend for a little while..

Outfit
Navy belted playsuit 
Tan cork wedges 
Hoop earrings/overized cocktail ring


----------



## xxlala

It's raining. and cold. and I'm looking at websites that are displaying their winter knits. I want to snuggle up with some peppermint schnapp-spiked hot cocoa (hope thats appropriate on this forum! if not.. I apologize), a good TV show, and my bed.

By the way, I'm LOVING the new oversized/designer sweater fever that's going on. It's going to make my classes that much more bearable knowing that it's fashionable to wear a grey oversized sweatshirt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You just gave me the greatest idea ever...hahahahahaha


----------



## lightgreen22

I'm about to leave for my second day of school

really hopped my counseler didn't screw up any of the classes I asked her to change

Today I am wearing
a mauve forever 21 dress with a jeweled neckline and Marc Jacobs jelly gladiator sandals


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Second day of school! My AP Euro class is SO intimidating...scary. haha.

Outfit:
Black High Waisted Skirt
Vintage Beatles Shirt over the skirt
Black Converse
Black & White bangles/bracelets


----------



## xxlala

This. thread. is. so. dead.

I start classes in a week and two days woo!! And I help the little freshman move in Friday.. I can't believe I'm already going into my second year of college man I am old.
*
lightgreen & omexitsxemmerz:* cute outfits! 

*cute:* I'm not sure which one you're referring to but...  

I just made a pro/con list (my first ever) on whether or not to transfer colleges, and I think I'm going to make the first step into that plunge ahhh!!

I feel like I'm in Twilight it's raining again today damn you new england.

Wearing: Express tailored pants, Lace top from F21, Cardigan from J.Crew, Booties from Lord and taylor (they're just traditional and leather).


----------



## lightgreen22

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Second day of school! My AP Euro class is SO intimidating...scary. haha.
> 
> Outfit:
> Black High Waisted Skirt
> Vintage Beatles Shirt over the skirt
> Black Converse
> Black & White bangles/bracelets



What do you study in Euro is it a European history class?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

omgxitsxemmerz- What is AP Euro?
xxlala- I feel kinda old too. I'm about to be a jr and I can't believe it. Time if flying...

I'm getting ready to head to Office Depot for some school supplies and then I might stop by Nordstrom...

Outfit 
ALC sleeveless black wrap dress 
Chanel black jelly thong sandals 
Hoop earrings/cocktail ring/thin bracelet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Advanced Placement European History.


----------



## MACsarah

^hey, you're a senior next year! congrats! are you planning on continuing your education after that? I remember you saying you'd like to move to LA after college..

AP euro is about modern Euro history. It was a pretty interesting class. Not a lot of homework  Good luck, omg.

Thanks for the advice on the earmuffs and the scarfs! My family used to live in a cold climate when I was younger so my mother has a drawer full of burberry sets.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ah! Basically what MAC & CC said...and I got over my nerves. It was my first day fear. hahah. We had a test, wasn't too hard. Lots of reading, which is right up my alley! And my Journalism class is AMAZING. Yay!

Anyone have good suggestions for winter booties? California's gonna get cold this winter.


----------



## lightgreen22

OK clubs I joined this year 

Newspaper and Debate (of course I do those every year)
but I added some activities 
Theater, also I'm hoping to create a red cross chapter at my school


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, ok. I took AP American History is HS. 

Everyone is talking about fall and even though I'm ready I haven't started to transition yet. As far as I'm concerned its still technically summer time. I don't start transitioning until after Labor day. 

Going to grab some lunch and find spend some time by myself. Not really in a social mood today. 

Outfit 
Black boyfriend blazer
Kain label tank 
COH boyfriend shorts 
Open toe shoe boots 
Hoop earrings/oversized cocktail ring


----------



## lightgreen22

I just decorated all my binders

I'm so freakin proud of my self that I posted the pics online


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Going to run errands with my honey..

Outfit 
White woven swing top
Current Elliott zipper ankle jeans
BA tan suede pumps 
Hoop earrings/cocktail ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Gosh, this thread is so dead! 

It's a gorgeous day so I'm determined to enjoy it. Botanical Gardens, Art Museum and maybe lunch in the park. I'm going to act like a tourist today..

Outfit 
Equipment black shrit 
Black linen shorts 
Alaia black wedges 
Stud earrings/Dannjio necklace


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ ITA  It looks like everyone is out trying to enjoy what's left of their summer. I only have a week left so I'm trying to make it feel as long as possible lol.

How is everyone's back to school shopping? I haven't started at all..


----------



## lightgreen22

LL08 where are you vacationing

everyone is so lucky, I just finished my first week of school


----------



## mcb100

i'm going to miss the summer. i'm not ready for fall at all, especially clothes-wise.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

im not ready either! senior year is going to be HARD. (lots of aps and college apps!)

ive decided against buying much for this school year. I still have my dress code so its not like I can buy trendy items and I think im going to put all my purchases into getting quality clothing for college.


----------



## alyssa18

OMG I am so excited, you guys will not believe who I just met ANNA WINTOUR?!?!?! I cannot believe it.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

thats sick! was she scary?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

alyssa18 said:


> OMG I am so excited, you guys will not believe who I just met ANNA WINTOUR?!?!?! I cannot believe it.



Details, details! 


I'm getting ready to start school really soon and I'm kinda ready. I kinda miss it....I'm just ready to get it over with so I can be done. 

Anyone have plans for tonight? I'm going head out for a light dinner and then I'm going to see "Takers"....I hope it's good. My straightened my hair out but you can't even tell anymore, that's where the fedora comes in. 

Outfit 
Eugenia Kim black fedora 
T by Wang v neck tee 
Black belted ruched skirt 
GZ open toe booties


----------



## alyssa18

pearlisthegurl said:


> thats sick! was she scary?


 No she was actually super nice and she actually smiled haha. 


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Details, details!
> 
> Well my cousin is a student at FIT and she has an internship at vogue so thats how a got to meet her. I will post a pic when I get home.
> I'm getting ready to start school really soon and I'm kinda ready. I kinda miss it....I'm just ready to get it over with so I can be done.
> 
> Anyone have plans for tonight? I'm going head out for a light dinner and then I'm going to see "Takers"....I hope it's good. My straightened my hair out but you can't even tell anymore, that's where the fedora comes in.
> 
> Outfit
> Eugenia Kim black fedora
> T by Wang v neck tee
> Black belted ruched skirt
> GZ open toe booties


Well my cousin is a student at FIT and she has an internship at vogue so that is how I got to meet her. I will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## lightgreen22

^ Oh I can't wait until that pic gets uploaded, so right now I'm doing the normal high school student things: loathing precal homework, interviewing teachers for newspaper, and organizing the French Club float


----------



## pinkpol15h

Alyssa- :O!! you just experienced one of the items off my "things to do before i die" list. LUCKY GIRL, pics asap! 

I had church, SAT class (taking my second preSATs next week) this morning and a casual sushi with friends for dinner.. and of course the obligatory Starbucks run like every other day. It was 30 flipping degrees today. SO GROSS.
outfit
navy Daftbird muscle tank
J Brand cuffed shorts
Havaianas metallic flip flops


----------



## lightgreen22

^ 30 degrees!!
it is still in the 90's where I live, canadian 
summers aren't that long  how is SAT practice class going? I start my class 
in midseptember


----------



## xxlala

Freshman orientation was this weekend. I miss being a freshman, they are so naive and cute but clueless and silly. But everyone else is moving in today so I'm excited 

I start classes on Wednesday! I'm kind of excited to get back in the routine of homework and what not, I think that's kind of sad actually.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alyssa- Lucky girl!! 

School is starting soon and I have some errands to run..

Outfit 
ALC striped drape dress 
Proenza Schouler platfrom sandals
hoop earrings/cocktail ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Today is my last day of freedom. Classes start tomorrow..

Outfit 
Cream sheer draped v neck top 
COH boyfriend shorts 
Cream thong sandals with pearl accents 
Hoop earrings/cocktail ring


----------



## alyssa18

http://i51.tinypic.com/14bkksj.jpg
I'm nt in this pic only my cousin and her frnds are she hasn't sent me the ones with me in them yet but I thought I'd show you guys anyway.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ How cool! She always seems to have a cold, icy demeanor. Was she like that IRL? 


Classes started started today at 8:50 and it wasn't too bad. My classes are done for the day so now I can go home. I have some HW but I was expecting it...

Outfit 
Army green off the shoulder 3/4 sleeve shirt 
AG boyfriend jeans 
GZ zipper sandals
Stud earrings/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

Back home trying to enjoy my last few days in California before school starts  Most of my friends are already back in school so I had no one to talk to until school ended for them. Boo. 

I've been dying to start running and eating some-what healthy but I also want to eat the most junk food in the world.. 

I hope for everyone who has already started school had a good start! Cheers for the new school year!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Enjoy your break! When do you head to New Hampshire? 

Nice warm, breezy day. I decided to spend my breaks between classes sitting outside because it's so nice. 

Outfit 
Blue and white striped off the shoulder tunic tee 
J brand cut off shorts 
Blue flat thong sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/index finger ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ How are your classes going? It's the beginning of the school year so I assume people still make an effort so look appropriate, right? 

I've been sleeping at 2am and waking up at noon.. IDK how I'm gonna survive when school starts next week :/


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm heading out to my friend's house to catch-up/gossip. Then we're gonna head out to dinner and then come back to her place to bake brownies. YUM!
Outfit
Slightly oversized Zara chambray shirt unbuttoned
Neon pink Puma tank
Black Theory pleaded shorts
Havaianas metallic flip flops


----------



## MACsarah

Leaving in around 10 days for move in day. I'm not on the football team or anything, so I just move into my dorm the normal days.

I spent my day at the beach tanning and attempting to surf. Fun stuff, i know. I'm surprised nobody has posted a rant about a teacher this year *knock on wood*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkpol- My classes are good. Nothing too challenging yet....Everyone is in their usual tee/shorts/fiop flop look. I kinda fit in today because I wore the same thing, lol.

Mac- Oh, those rants will bed coming! It's only the beginning of the school yr, there's still plenty of time for a teacher to piss somebody off,lol. Enjoy those last ten days! Are you excited to start school?


----------



## MACsarah

I really am excited for this year's school year. I'm happy about getting to meet new people, making friends, meeting my teachers and counselors..

I can't wait to get there. I just want to move in and start the school year already! I know I'm suppose to be dreading leaving home and all, but I don't have any doubt or cold feet. Odd. Maybe it will come when my parents leave me there ..*shrug* I doubt I'll become homesick!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I know what you mean. For the first time in a long time I'm excited to be back in school. I missed being productive everyday. It prob won't hit you until your parents leave, even then the homesick feeling is only temporary. 

Tomorrow I'm going to pick up my BB Torch from AT&T  Can we say excited!! Hopefully I'll love it and it will be worth my money....otherwise I will be going back to my much loved 9700. 

My SO is thinking about jumping the BB ship and buying the EVO. He said he's gonna wait till I get my torch so he can play with it, then he'll make his decision.


----------



## MACsarah

I only know 2 people with the HTC! it seems so complicated for me. Is the torch releasing tomorrow? wow. I'm so behind! Hope the phone is all  you ask for  Wouldn't the phone be extra long when you pull out the key board? I like the curve because the proportions are perfect.

LOL. My schedule is packed once school starts. Not looking forward to the small amount of sleep. I'm really worried about only getting 5 hrs of sleep. watch me break out in acne.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Leaving for LA tomorrow! MAC, I might see yah there(:
Hehehe.

AP Euro isn't too bad, I've maintained my 96% even with the four tests already! YAY! This is an accomplishment.

My birthday was also this past Monday, so my parents finally bought me my well-deserved and MUCH needed laptop...I'm in love.

I'm thinking about jumping the BB ship too...I want a Bold! Do you guys have/like the Bold?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Oh, no, the Torch came out two weeks ago. I was just on the fence about whether I wanted to get it or not. I think the EVO looks complicated too but my honey says he really wants it. I think the size and shape of the torch will take some getting used to but it shouldn't be that bad. 

A packed schedule is good! Just don't work too hard, and try to get some sleep 

omgxitsxemmerz- Happy belated B'day!! Congrats on the laptop  I have the 9700 bold and I LOVE IT. No complaints about it, I think you'll like it. 

My Dad's B'day is rapidly approaching and he's getting a weird about it  He doesn't want us to make a big deal about it but we're gonna do it anyway. He'll just have to suffer through it, lol.


----------



## MACsarah

Cleaning out our candy pantry before my diet starts. I love lollipops.

omgxitsxemmerz: where are you staying? I'll totally post my outfit in the morning. Hello "spot MAC!". Happy belated birthday! Most people who use BB have the  bold. Its very popular and only have a few errors.. 

LadyLouboutin08: LOL. I'm so behind on things. I haven't heard much of the torch. Is your dad's upcomming b-day a big one? a 50/55/60? exciting!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Girl, why are you on a diet? Trying to loose weight or just improve your eating habits?

My eating habits aren't as great as they could be but the time I spend in the gym kinda makes up for that. I don't mind working out more if it means I can eat some of the things I love. 

On Saturday my daddy will be 57 yrs old  He's not excited about it at all but he never gets excited about his birthday.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I have a digestion problem from eating terrible the entire summer. TMI, I know. I would never go on a diet to loose weight. Don't believe in them. LOL. The thing about me is that I've been eating more and running less. Good to hear you've been healthy! 

57? thats not bad! haha. The older you get, the closer you are to retirement! 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=V0hJVEU=&season=actual&seasProdID=52I Just arrived today. Can't wait to wear it. Idk why, but it makes me chuckle.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Oh, that digestion problem sounds....uncomfortable. I don't believe in dieting either, it's nothing but a temporary fix. What foods are you cutting out? 

OMG, I love that shirt! I'm 'bout to copy you and order it, lol. 

Nope, 57 isn't bad at all and he really doesn't look it. He's never gonna retire, lol. He wouldn't know what to do with himself. 


Only Stella McCartney could make me debate on buying a pair of sneakers. I  them. 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/large/019952530004_2.jpg


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I'm staying at some hotel near Huntington & South Coast Plaza...its for my brother's soccer tournament, so I think we're staying in an Embassy Suites...ugh. I hate those hotels hahaha. 
LL- I think I'm getting the Bold...it sounds amazing! I'll feel so tech-y too, with all my little electronic things...hahaha YAY!

& that shirt is so cute. i love little sayings on shirts.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I just reread it and it sounds uncomfortable, but its not like that! ew. hahaa. I have some disorder where if I eat really badly, my stomach can't digest it properly and it will make growling noises. I'm not going to class with a screaming tummy. I have to take dairy supplements and cut down on carbs. My doctor described it as a "atkins" diet but with a few differences. 

Hey! I should get commission from 'Roma for that sale  Your dad is very lucky! haha. Aging hasn't done my dad's hair very good. LOL. Not thinking about retirement is commitment, right there! My mother enjoys her job but its been taking a tole on her so shes retiring in a few months. I'm expecting my father to retire in a year or two. 

Do those sneakers come in a low-top? I can not for the life of me wear high-top sneakers. They make my legs look like sticks. Blaah. They look nice 

omgxitsxemmerz: ahh.I don't think I'll be in orange county much tomorrow. You should go shopping when you're down here  Enjoy the trip and good luck to your brother in his soccer tournament!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MAC- I'll be here all weekend! And its rather depressing. I don't know my way around LA/OC at ALL. I know Malibu, but thats it...hahhaa.
I'm defiently going shopping though(:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Oh! When you said 'digestion problems' the first thing my mind went to was...well, um, yeah. 

LOL at wanting commission, how much do I owe you? My daddy has always kept a low cut so I can't really tell if he's having issues with his hair or not. I just know he has lots of grey hairs!  Is your mom looking forward to retirement? My mom wants my dad to retire but he just isn't ready. 

Nope, I've only seen those sneakers in hightops. I don't know what I would wear with them but I want them. I'll figure it out when I actually get them. 

omgxitsxemmerz- Enjoy Cali and have fun shopping  

Its a breezy 75 degree day and I love it. I'm about to leave school, grab some lunch, and then I'm going to pick up my phone! 

Outfit
Cynthia Vincent black dolman sleeve tunic tee 
7FAM shorts 
Alaia black open toe shoe booties 
Woven hoops/Bullets4Peace necklace/cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

LadyLouboutin08: LOL. If my dad had hair that grows, he would probably forget to get to the barber. My mom can't wait. She is sad to be leaving her position but its just time to let it go. She still has large stocks/shares in the company so she can't be that pushed out! 


Going shopping with a friend tonight then going to watch a football game. It should be fun! My friends finally found time in their schedule for me. haha.

wearing:
http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G...64512397_p1_v1_m56577569831963567_254x500.jpg
Dark brown DvF Opal wedges
white balenciaga first/white j12


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Cute dress! 

I was supposed to go midnight bowling but I've changed my mind. I've gotten comfortable and don't feel like leaving the house. I'm gonna warm up my leftover dinner, and catch up on my TiVo recordings. 

I got my phone!! Still getting used to it but I really like it. My honey has decided to jump ship and get the EVO. He says the torch is kinda cool but he'd rather have the EVO.


----------



## MACsarah

thanks  Olalalalaaaa. what phone does your SO currently have? The evo is popular for not being a "blackberry" or a "iPhone". 


http://www.sixbillionsecrets.com/view/Self-esteem/135680
Agree so much with this.


----------



## coachâ¥

Heyy everyone. I have been so busy with getting into swing with school and all, but hopefully I will be able to start posting more.

LL08- My dad got the Torch too and absolutely loves it. I played with it when he first got it and it was a little much for me, I probably just need to get used to it.

MAC- Hope your digestion problem gets better.

OMGX- Happy late birthday!

I'm running to the mall with my mom to find a friend a birthday present. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. 
Outfit:
white off the shoulder "recession killed the gold digger" t-shirt
dark washed cut off TR jean shorts
black flip flops
Black city/Chanel sunglasses
Rolex/diamond necklace/tiffany earrings


----------



## MACsarah

COACHHH! how has Physical Ed. been going for you? haha. Love your shirt. Funny saying.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Currently my SO has a Bold. The guy told him that he could possibly get the EVO for him by Thurs. 

Coach- Your t-shirt sounds so cute  I'm still adjusting to the Torch. Both of my parents have the bold and my mom doesn't plan on giving it up anytime soon. She just got fully acquainted with all the features, lol

I spent the day with my daddy for his birthday. We had so much fun, it was nice to see him loosen up and enjoy himself. 

Outfit
Navy halter neck maxi dress 
Alaia tan flat thong sandals 
Gold hoop earrings/gold oversized men's watch/cocktail ring

It's a little cool out so now I've changed into a t-shirt, jeans, and flip flops. Going to catch the midnight showing of Machete.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> COACHHH! how has Physical Ed. been going for you? haha. Love your shirt. Funny saying.



OMG. It is not as bad as I thought it would be. Were playing volleyball for a few weeks and doing exercises with these rubber band things.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anyone have any Labor Day plans? 

My bestfriend is having party tonight and tomorrow my family is throwing the last major BBQ of the yr. I'm excited....

Outfit 
James Perse navy v neck tee 
Siwy white shorts 
Open toe platform sandals 
Oversized hoops/thin bangles/cocktail ring 



 thinking about grabbing them...

Balenciaga moto boots


----------



## lightgreen22

^ cute, I don't think my style could pull those off, but hey if you have the confidence more power to ya!!

I really want to know what everyone is doing for labor day! Someone must be doing something more exciting then me (I'm at my ranch on the Rio Grande) 

Speaking of special diets my doctor and mom talked about my anemia yesterday and he told her I should cut magnisium (sp) out of my diet 

weird thing is most leafy greens are super high in MG so how will I make up for not eating those?


----------



## MACsarah

LL08: Those shoes are cute  Balenciaga rarely does anything wrong.


Light:I'm going to a family friend's BBQ tomorrow and then the beach at night. My plans are boring. haha.  



coach&#9829;;16520100 said:
			
		

> OMG. It is not as bad as I thought it would be. Were playing volleyball for a few weeks and doing exercises with these rubber band things.



haha. That doesn't sound bad! Hopefully its not Co-ed. You might have to play flag football.


Worst. "sport". Ever. Its a fancy word for saying: suicide.

--
I went to a ethnic grocery store today and they where selling tacos outside  I broke my diet. Opps!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> LL08: Those shoes are cute  Balenciaga rarely does anything wrong.
> 
> 
> Light:I'm going to a family friend's BBQ tomorrow and then the beach at night. My plans are boring. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> haha. That doesn't sound bad! Hopefully its not Co-ed. You might have to play flag football.
> 
> 
> Worst. "sport". Ever. Its a fancy word for saying: suicide.
> 
> --
> I went to a ethnic grocery store today and they where selling tacos outside  I broke my diet. Opps!



It's co-ed. The teacher said we wouldn't be doing basketball or football because "not everyone can play."


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Lucky you  


I just bought 13 boxes of reeds for band. I'm pretty sure my father had a heart attack when he saw the bill! haha.


----------



## MACsarah

Going to a 'party' today with the parents. 
wearing:
over-sized white v-neck
J brand cuffed shorts
brown leather flip flops
http://www.rugby.com/shop/item.aspx?productId=4005431&categoryId=3463843&cp=3138869 w/navy blue bottom

Who is not wearing white after today? Not me! lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me neither. I think all those rules are so silly, I'm gonna wear what I want.

You're right Balenciaga can do no wrong. I really want them...along with a pair of Nicholas kirkwood wedge boots......and something from Fendi. 

BBQ today! I'm excited but it's going to be a mellow day for me, had a lot of fun last night and now I'm paying the price for it. :shame: 

Outfit 
E&J white cohen shirt with swimsuit underneath
Current Elliott shorts 
Open toe sandals 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Long day of driving back from the OC!
I did pick up a tooooon of sweaters & a new fringe back from Aldo while I was down in LA...the only bad thing was that my credit card was totally spazzing and I basically had one of those movie moments where I had to call my dad & the bank after my credit card declined.
I straight up HATE BofA. My dad transfered $ into my account and apparently it didn't go through. So yeah, I left the store with no clothes & a bruised ego.

Ouch.

But other than that, my trip was good(: The Stanford Men's Water Polo team stayed at my hotel. YAY.

Now I'm trying to finish some AP homework...blah.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hope everyone is having a good Labour Day! I never got that no wearing white thing. Whatever! 

I go back to school tomorrow.. sigh. I'm ready to go back.. I just don't want to lol. It's only for a couple hours though, to get my schedule and meet some teachers.
Outfit
White RL vneck tee
Red/white/navy nautical boyfriend cardigan
Light wash Levi's cut offs 
Navy Minnetonka moccasins


----------



## lightgreen22

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> But other than that, my trip was good(: The Stanford Men's Water Polo team stayed at my hotel. YAY.
> 
> .



*Jealous*


----------



## MACsarah

Raise your hand if you stuffed your face with potato salad today.

*raises hand* No, literately, there was a food fight.   My diet isn't going so well...:\


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*raises hand* potato salad, baked beans, BBQ, mostacholi....I had a ball, lol. I also got a nice tan  No food fights (my mother would have put a stop to that before it even got started, lol) but we did have some watergun fights, and my mom even joined in. 

omgxitsxemmerz- Boo to your CC acting crazy but ooh to the swim team staying at your hotel. I imagine there was tons of eye candy??

Pinkpol- I remember the days when I started school after Labor day. The memories :sigh: Cute outift


----------



## MACsarah

LL08: mostacholi sounds soooo good right now. 

pink: good luck on your first day of school!

My father has time off of work for the next days so we're taking a surprise road trip to Vegas. Just packed my keepall and waiting for my laptop to completely load. Can't wait. After I get back I have to get ready to for school. 

wearing:
Beige V neck
Brown leather belt
J.crew cargo pants in khaki
nude flats
white j12;white city


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Have fun  Make sure you check out the Lanvin store!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm loving this weather. I still haven't pulled my fall clothes out yet...80+ weather is not fall. 

Getting ready to head to my last class, grab some lunch and take my butt home to catch a quick nap. I stayed up till 4 am andd got right back up at 7. 

Outfit 
Cream waist tie blouse with cut out back 
COH gibson shorts 
Tan platform sandals 
Gold hoops/cocktail ring 

I'm really into Japanese nail art lately, I love some of the OTT designs. I've been looking online trying to garner some ideas for my nails..


----------



## alyssa18

coach&#9829;;16524007 said:
			
		

> It's co-ed. The teacher said we wouldn't be doing basketball or football because "not everyone can play."


 You are lucky my gym is coed and they make us play all those games and during basketball when they divide us into teams it was me with these two huge guys so I just stood there and looked cute haha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Did any of you guys play Lacrosse in gym? I HATED it. 

It's fairly warm breezy day.....

Outfit 
Army green tank romper 
Alaia gold flat sandals 
Stud earrings/layered necklaces


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey everyone  I was late on my first full day of school lol. It was so hard getting out of bed :/..
I wore
Navy/white striped nautical knit top
Cobalt AG jeans
Coral TB moccasins w/ gold hw. (I've never worn so much colour in my life).

This week is going to be quite cold.. I'm pulling out a thick black blazer for tomorrow! So excited to wear layers again


----------



## MACsarah

thanks ll08! I did visit the lanvin store! I didn't buy anything for myself but my father picked up a gift for my mother there. Its very pretty and sparkles ^.^ Have you heard of the H&M collab with Lanvin? I'm excited for it!

Going home tomorrow night. If anyone has ever driven to vegas from LA, there are tons of outlets on the way!


----------



## alyssa18

Hey where has purse been lately?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She has been MIA? Maybe school has started and she's been busy? 

This thread has been D.E.A.D...

Getting ready to leave school and run a few quick errands. Then it's back home to do some studying till my honey gets off work. 

Outfit 
Wildfox white "Let Me Eat Cake" tee 
Current Elliott zipper ankle jeans 
Black open toe ankle boots 
Stud earrings/thin bracelet


----------



## MACsarah

She has been posting else where on the forum. Maybe she is focusing more on her blog now? idk.

My dad bought a new car during the labor day weekend so we took it to vegas. Pretty fun. Although my hair is super tangled from the ride home. Its so cold in LA right now!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm here. I've been keeping up, just haven't had much to say  
And school has been making me go like crazy. I barely have time to sleep.


----------



## MACsarah

Leaving for school tomorrow morning 

I'm going to miss going on here everyday. wahh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Good Luck  Check in when you can 

School isn't stressing me out too much.....yet. I'm sure the stress is coming, it's just a matter of time. 

Rainy, fall like day. Summer weather will be back tomorrow, and I'm glad. I have a few more spring pieces that I wanna wear before I start transitioning. 

Outfit
Eugeina Kim fedora
Jamison black and white striped tee 
DK cashmere leggings
NK open toe boots 
Stud earrings/silver chain necklace/layered bracelets

ETA: Kirkwood for Keith Haring Spring 2011. I LOVE!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Those are quite interesting! They KIND of remind me of the D&G wedges with the girl's face/moon face thing?

MAC, the H&MxLanvin collab comes out Nov 20!!  I'm super excited..

TGIF EVERYONE! 
I've been concentrating a lot on school. So happy for the weekend..
Outfit
Navy fleece ANF varsity jacket
White JC "the sun shines on juicy" graphic t
Light wash Levi's cut offs
Black tights
Purple patent TB Reva flats
Black striped felt JanSport backpack


----------



## coachâ¥

Hello everyone!

I went out with some friends tonight, and I think fall is finally here.
Outfit:
khaki chino shorts
black cardigan
white t-shirt
black converse
Pomme Alma/Rolex/Diamond earrings and necklace/Tiffany ring


----------



## lightgreen22

Fall is in the air one day and summer is fighting back the next 

I just got back from a huge four day debate tournement (SP) I'm so so tired


----------



## coachâ¥

I love the new song Only Girl by Rihanna! It has been on repeat all day.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ You and me both. It's the perfect gym song. 

Summer weather is back  Warm, breezy day....

Getting ready to leave school and head to my bff's house. 

Outfit 
Bassike V neck oatmeal colored tee- This brand is fast becoming a favorite for basics.
Army green rolled pants 
BA tan suede pumps 
Stud earrings/thin bracelet/cocktail ring


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Hey girls!

I apologize if i haven't been around at all but im FINALLY in college and i LOVE it. the work load just started to get intense but i really love the experience. Living in the city is fab and having classes near 5th ave is amazing! hope your all doing well!


----------



## coachâ¥

Gahh! I have so many tests this week and somehow I still end up on here. 

My gym teacher said we wouldn't be playing football, but decided that because of the weather it would perfect to play outside...ughh I can't throw the ball.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I apologize if i haven't been around at all but im FINALLY in college and i LOVE it. the work load just started to get intense but i really love the experience. Living in the city is fab and having classes near 5th ave is amazing! hope your all doing well!



Hey honey! So glad you're doing well and enjoying yourself  Don't work to hard 

________________________
Either my expectations were too high or my school work just isn't that intense right now. I'm not complaining....but I really did expect this yr to be crazy hectic for me. 

Another nice 80 degree day. I think summer is reminding people that it's not fall yet...

Outfit 
Sacai black backless 3/4 sleeve belted dress
Proenza Schouler black and white slingback wedges 
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anyone else waiting till the first day of fall to pull out their fall gear for daytime? It's chillier at night so I have no option but to dress appropriately but I've been rocking summer gear during the day. 

Getting ready to go to dinner..

Outfit 
Black fedora
Bassike black V neck tee 
7Fam blue moto leggings
Ruthie Davis peeptoe pumps
Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

WOO TGIF!! =D

What are everyone's plans tonight? I came home right away to do homework/study but I might head out tonight.

I've been so invested in school that I missed out on the SS11 shows runway pics and FNO highlights :/ (except some fun orange at CK and a FNO video on Garance's blog). What are everyone's fav shows?


----------



## lightgreen22

Ah its been forever since I posted last

I just deffered (major sp) PreCal to my senior year 
because physics is really taking its toll on my time

I can't wait to see what part I got in our school's production of Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## coachâ¥

Jimmy Choo collaborated with Ugg...weird http://www.uggaustralia.com/ugg-and...tails_jc.aspx?gID=w&productID=3047&model=Kaia


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Some of them are cute but I wouldn't spend that much for Uggs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The only pair I could stomach were these: http://www.uggaustralia.com/ugg-and...ls_jc.aspx?gID=w&productID=3046&model=Siobhan

Not feeling any of the other pairs.....

Anyone else obsessed with Isabel Marant?? Love, love, love her. Her and Stella McCartney are my favs at the moment.

ETA: I die for the Birkin in my avatar. I've never been the biggest fan of Birkin bags but I love the edgy take on a classy bag.


----------



## pinkpol15h

The black studded pair is the best one out of all of them IMO but I personally don't find any of them moderately attractive.

LL, are you thinking of getting the bag? It's the first time I've seen you have a bag pic in your avatar so it must be a big deal LOL. 

PS did anyone catch the GG season premiere? I was too occupied with school so I haven't been watch TV on weekdays (except Vampire Diaries of course... ) but apparently it wasn't too bad.


----------



## lightgreen22

I only need one pair of uggs (well I have a pair of TBurch boots that look identical to uggs)


----------



## coachâ¥

I really like the black studded ones, but I don't think I could pay almost $800 for Uggs. 

LL08- I really like that Birkin. How much does that one run compared to the leather?


----------



## alyssa18

lightgreen22 said:


> Ah its been forever since I posted last
> 
> I just deffered (major sp) PreCal to my senior year
> because physics is really taking its toll on my time
> 
> I can't wait to see what part I got in our school's production of Annie Get Your Gun


 I feel you, I absolutely hate physics it is like taking another math course but so far precalc hasnt been bad. I was in Annie get your gun, it was a super fun show, I was Winnie Tate. Right now I'm doing High School Musical though so I know how stressful it can be to be in your junior year and do a play but its worth it haha


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

idk about $800 UGGS but im undecided about either getting black or grey!?! ahaha i cant decide!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hey honey! So glad you're doing well and enjoying yourself  Don't work to hard
> 
> ________________________
> Either my expectations were too high or my school work just isn't that intense right now. I'm not complaining....but I really did expect this yr to be crazy hectic for me.
> 
> Another nice 80 degree day. I think summer is reminding people that it's not fall yet...
> 
> Outfit
> Sacai black backless 3/4 sleeve belted dress
> Proenza Schouler black and white slingback wedges
> Hoop earrings/stacked bracelets/cocktail ring



ahh! theres so much classes its sorta getting intense but i LOVE the atmosphere. everyone dresses up which is fun.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going shopping today with my mom and aunt. I need a few things for fall.
outfit:
gray baggy t-shirt
dark washed jeggings
white and gray Python flats 
black Jumbo/Ray Ban Wayfarers
Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond necklace and earrings


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on since August 7, I went down to chile for a week and then just lost interest in purseforum because I spent all my money on a diamond michele sport sail watch. But here I am again, and with new things to buy on my mind! I recently invested in some La Mer products and Lush products.. I love my La Mer, especially the lip balm, but the Lush i'm not so crazy about. I am honestly not a fan of the smell. 
Anyways, I just got told I was going to paris this spring and I am DEFINITELY getting some new bags, and wardrobe before then.  Do I here some Lanvin? or perhaps a Dior Granville? or maybe that is actually the sound of some louboutins chiming!  I am definitely getting my first pair of louboutins. 
Well, long story short- I am glad to be back and need to get back in the habit of online shopping for good deals. I am finally no longer broke from my recent purchases and this friday, when i get paid, I will have money to burn. I just bought a pair of new raybans, like 3 weeks ago on the 3rd from 80s purple and they were backordered. So they called me on the 9th to say they ordered them and i have been waiting ever since.. Ugh. I just want my new raybans! 
So I hope all is good with everyone and I was wondering what everyone's take on the lush products were, I think they are cool.. just don't smell too great. Maybe it was just what I had purchased?
Well.. i better get going- its a school night and i have a test tomorrow D:


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

coach&#9829;;16710427 said:
			
		

> I'm going shopping today with my mom and aunt. I need a few things for fall.
> outfit:
> gray baggy t-shirt
> dark washed jeggings
> white and gray Python flats
> black Jumbo/Ray Ban Wayfarers
> Tiffany bracelet/coach ring/diamond necklace and earrings



i would kill for a jumbo.  ahaha it would most likely look weird me on though. ugh


----------



## pinkpol15h

Shopmagnet, Spring is just around the corner! Are you in school now?

I have two powerpoint presentations to do this week and another video to film.. Oh why did I have to take all business classes.. sigh.

Outfit for school today:
Black long blazer with knit back from Club Monaco
Beige with army green camou graphic tee from Adidas x SM 
Cobalt AG skinnies
Black irridescent Gucci hitop sneakers

Early acceptance is around March... I really hope I get into my first choice! Can't believe it's almost another year.. We're so close to 2012 guys LOL.


----------



## lightgreen22

^ oh, what your first choice, I'm a junior so college is fasinating to me


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkpol15h said:


> Shopmagnet, Spring is just around the corner! Are you in school now?
> 
> I have two powerpoint presentations to do this week and another video to film.. Oh why did I have to take all business classes.. sigh.
> 
> Outfit for school today:
> Black long blazer with knit back from Club Monaco
> Beige with army green camou graphic tee from Adidas x SM
> Cobalt AG skinnies
> Black irridescent Gucci hitop sneakers
> 
> Early acceptance is around March... I really hope I get into my first choice! Can't believe it's almost another year.. We're so close to 2012 guys LOL.




Yeah, I am a Junior in high school but I get out at 12:15 every day because I dual enroll at my local college once a week. 
&& Powerpoints are never fun, it stinks that you have to endure that. D:


----------



## coachâ¥

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> i would kill for a jumbo.  ahaha it would most likely look weird me on though. ugh



I'm dieing for a biege Jumbo. I bet you could rock it!


----------



## pinkpol15h

lightgreen- Univesity of Toronto for finance/commerce  I wanna go to NYU for grad school.

Shopmagnet, have you heard of Prezi? I'm going to be trying that out a lot so to make PP less mundane. I don't get why so many business teachers are making me use PP :/


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;16739888 said:
			
		

> I'm dieing for a biege Jumbo. I bet you could rock it!



lol, I bought a black jumbo w/ shw so my mom copied me a got a beige jumbo w/ shw before the increase. They are like 3500 now. :/


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkpol15h said:


> lightgreen- Univesity of Toronto for finance/commerce  I wanna go to NYU for grad school.
> 
> Shopmagnet, have you heard of Prezi? I'm going to be trying that out a lot so to make PP less mundane. I don't get why so many business teachers are making me use PP :/



I have never heard of it, but I will check it out. As for you going to NYU for grad school, I might to! I really want to live in new york for part of my life.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

AHH! Dead thread, dead thread!
I've been so busy with school, I've barely had time to get on here...
I had to LECTURE the AP Euro class today...basically, I taught with my partner after preparing a lesson...blah.
But then I got to go to this really cool journalism seminar, where we learned all about how to get a job as a journalist, and I'm applying for an internship for an online paper! Hopefully that will open up a chance for me to intern at the San Francisco Chronicle next year. (:
I ALSO just dropped a buttload of money on nice fall clothes. I picked up a scarf, sweaters, oversized shirts, a fedora (hmm...), UGG's (MAC, don't kill me!!) and jeans...lahlahlah.
I need to save money...I get my permit in March!


----------



## lightgreen22

^ I really want to focus on journalism right now too, I'm editor of my school paper and all, however I want an internship, my local paper doesn't offer internships

Through all of this I need to realize that I'm only getting an undergrad in journalism, my real focus needs to be law school

Ah I shouldn't focus that much! I'm only a junior in high school


----------



## coachâ¥

Hello everyone. This thread has been so slow lately. I'm on my way to Verizon to get a new phone...I broke my BB, and then I'm going shopping for a bit.
Outfit:
dark washed TR skinnys
white t-shirt
black bf blazer
black converse
Speedy 35
Rolex/Diamond earrings and necklace/coach ring


----------



## shopmagnet

Does anyone know where I could get a good pair of knee high boots.. Like which designer to go to? I was thinking jeffery campbell..


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I'm looking for a good pair of black OTK boots as well! Macsarah suggested Loeffler Randall to me before. E&J, Michael Kors and Alex Wang always have the coolest and most affordable shoes.

IMHO I personally don't get the JC hype.. I saw the Lita's and they are nice but I've always had this idea that JC copies other brands.. like the Zoe's look like somehting Balenciaga has done.

Outfit:
White quilted French Connection jacket with faint shoulder pads
Acid grey wash Gap vneck tee
Navy Rag & Bone skinny trousers
Purple patent Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## shopmagnet

^ Thanks! yeah, ill keep looking and when I get a pair, ill be sure to post it here.
I'm a VIP member at Zappos (you just call the 1-800 number and ask and they will sign you up) so i get free next day air shipping for life! and zappos has some great brands, like missoni, alexander mcqueen (tons of bags and shoes on sale), over 200 styles of ray bans, giuseppe zanotti, chloe, michael kors, marc jacobs, etc.


----------



## shopmagnet

^ what i was getting at was that i might get my boots from them. they have some pairs that i have been checking out lately.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm off to Balenciaga to look for a new wallet.
Outfit:
dark washed Joe's skinny jeans
black AA t-shirt
leopard Coach tennis shoes
Bal city/black Chanel wayfarer esque sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/diamond earrings


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I wish Bal made cardholders! I'm in desperate need of one.

Is anyone else going to prom this year? It feels like it's just around the corner and I have not idea what to wear. Life would be much easier if I could afford Armani Prive


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I wish Bal made cardholders! I'm in desperate need of one.
> 
> Is anyone else going to prom this year? It feels like it's just around the corner and I have not idea what to wear. Life would be much easier if I could afford Armani Prive



They need a BB case! 

I can't go to prom as a sophomore unless asked by an older class man.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

^^Me either. I just went to homecoming though...


----------



## shopmagnet

I finally got boots last night!






They weren't expensive and are simple, so they will always be wearable.


----------



## lightgreen22

^ I had to buy a pair of boots like that when I was stuck in DC during a huge snow storm last February, I can't find much use for them out here in the sunny south west


----------



## alyssa18

lightgreen22 said:


> ^ I really want to focus on journalism right now too, I'm editor of my school paper and all, however I want an internship, my local paper doesn't offer internships
> 
> Through all of this I need to realize that I'm only getting an undergrad in journalism, my real focus needs to be law school
> 
> Ah I shouldn't focus that much! I'm only a junior in high school


 I'm feeling the same way. I am also considering the law school possibility but I may just get my undergrad in broadcasting journalism and pursue that as my career because that is more of interest to me. Where are you looking for undergrad? Right now my 2 main options are Syracuse University and Cornell.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to Neimans to return a coat I ordered and get a different size. 
Outfit:
dark washed J Brand cuffed jean shorts
black baggy off the shoulder t-shirt
black leather flip flops
grape OS Mulberry Alexa/Chanel wayfarer sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany earrings and bracelet


----------



## xxlala

*shopmagnet *- where are those boots from?! i've been looking for a pair just like that!


----------



## shopmagnet

They are Lauren by Ralph Lauren, you can get them at zappos for like 198, but i got mine from dsw for 148.. They are really soft and look great on.

Does anyone recommend anything from lush? I love my woosh shower jelly, but the big blue bath bomb i tried i didnt like- the smell was too much.. same with the other bath bombs.. so i might just stick to the other stuff.. what smells good?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ The jellies are soo cute! I never remember the names of the items but I usually go for citrus or floral-fruity scents and they are quite nice. I love their holiday stuff too lol.

I tried the 10-day Facebook Challenge and failed terribly. I survived ONE night LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to LV to pick up my Affliche azur key ring.
Outfit:
medium destroyed BF jeans
black flip flops
black AA t-shirt
LV SS leopard stole
Grape OS Alexa/Chanel wayfarer sunglasses
Rolex/Diamond earrings/Tiffany bracelet


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Okay so I haven't posted on this I think since the second thread. I have been so busy and you girls always have the cutest stuff (:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My oh my! It's dead around here! Where is everybody? I've been absent for a while...but I'm hoping to get on TPF more again!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Lets make this thread unnnnndeaddd! (:

I miss talking to you ladies.


----------



## pinkpol15h

It's my last year so I've been working my butt off studying lol.

What's everyone gonna be for Halloween?


----------



## alyssa18

pinkpol15h said:


> It's my last year so I've been working my butt off studying lol.
> 
> What's everyone gonna be for Halloween?


 I think I'm going to be a peacock.


----------



## coachâ¥

Thank God there has been some talking going on!

I haven't even thought of what I should be yet. I probably should get some ideas.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

I have no idea what I want to be either. I haven't heard of any parties or anything going on... maybe I will just hand out candy to little kids (:


----------



## pinkpol15h

I want to be Anna Dello Russo for Halloween!! .. but no one would get it. 

A peacock sounds like a cute idea! I really thought a lot of you girls would want to be Lady Gaga lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going shopping for a bit with a friend to try to find something to wear for Halloween.
Outfit:
black Balenciaga leather jacket
gray oversized t-shirt
black J Brand skinnys
black Lanvin flats
Grape OS Alexa/Chanel wayfarer sunglasses
Rolex/Tiffany bracelet/Diamond earnings


----------



## gossipgurl

BONJOUR EVERYONE! I haven't posted on here for such a long time but it looks like I haven't missed much. Where has everyone been?
   I'm in France right now for a GAP year (hence the bonjour) but I have some questions for you ladies. 

   What are some "Euro or French" products that I must stack up on before returning to North America? It could be anything, I just need something to buy that I can say "You can only buy that in France...."


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Please, for me, get some macaroons from laduree!! 
umm... honestly, I'm obsessed with French Culture and would buy anything that was french!! I was once told while traveling in foreign countries to go to the grocery store and buy things like candy bars, tooth paste, whatever, that you can only get in that country. 
Also, you must get something at Hermes


----------



## gossipgurl

Laduree is the best!
     I didn't realize they also offered candles now(they smell really good!) and other accessories. I'm returning home at Christmas so I'll have to do my Laudree shopping right before (I don't want the macaroons to go bad)

  Purse, I love your grocery store idea. I've been doing my own grocery shopping but I've been kind of sticking to familiar things. I'm going to try and branch out. (I did buy French toothpaste though, but it was basically the same) 

  Hermes of course! I'm only 17 so I'll need to raise some $. I doubt my parents will be fine with buying my a Birkin bag. I think I'll have to settle for something like a scarf or belt.

   By the way Purse, where have you been? I was so depressed in October cause you did so few blog updates   I know school is hard, trust me I understand.  Can't wait for your next blog entry!!!

   Ladies come on, let's start talking on this thread! 


PS: Has anyone heard Taylor Swift's new album? I am beyond obsessed.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Get a twilly  
Yeah, I wish I had more time to blog but school takes up the majority of my time.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Sophomore year is KILLING me...why is it so much harder than Freshman year?
I'm so stressed...its unbelieveable. But have fun in France...I'm so jelly!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Really? I thought sophmore was the easier of the two. 
Just wait until Junior year, you'll be killing yourself.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girlies! 
I need a new wool coat for the winter and I'm debating camel, grey and black. Thoughts? I'm really indecisive but black is my favourite colour/the colour I wear the most.


----------



## gossipgurl

Camel!!!! It's my new obsession and it goes with almost everything. Black is one of my favourite colours to wear but I've been trying to step out of my black little bubble. (P.S: I love how you spell favourite... it reminds me of CANADA EH? aka home.)

 Wow just realized I miss home. Any tips on dealing with homesickness?


----------



## pinkpol15h

woww I almost forgot you were from Canada!

I was opting for a Burberry wool coat in black or dark dark navy but it was sold out in all colours in all the stores :/ I really wanted to get the longer version of the one Taylor Tomasi has. Now I guess I'm on the search for a new coat.


----------



## MACsarah

Guess who's on fall break?!




PS. this thread is really ...going at it.


----------



## coachâ¥

This thread is beyond dead...

Today was my first of Thanksgiving break...I went to lunch with my dad.
Outfit:
grey merino wool long sweater
black leggings
black Balenciaga leather jacket
black Alexander Wang knee high boots
black Jumbo/Rolex/diamond earrings


----------



## gossipgurl

Yeayy people are back! Welcome back MAC and Coach!!
  Mac: How's school been so far? Loving the east coast?

 Everybody keeps on asking me for my holiday wish list, so I thought I would share my rough copy with you guys! 
  Holiday Wishlist:

Big ticket items:
Mac laptop (Can't decide between the Air and Macbook)
Canon DSLR camera (which model.... I have no idea. Between $600 and $1000)

Makeup:
MAC Makeup (gift card)
Makeup Brushes (from anywhere, brushes for eyeshadows and blending **not cheap little ones made of memory foam) suggestion --> e.l.f.Professional Complete Set of 12 brushes ($12)
from eyeslipsface.com --> eyelid primer ($1), the elf beauty encyclopedia (face and eyes $5 each), Zit Zapper ($1), brushes (see above)
from Sephora --> Too faced pixie pin-ups makeup set ($32 or from the Bay), Stila Purrfect Eyes  The Talking Palette ($45), Best of Basics Makeup Starter Deluxe Sampler ($35)

Clothes:
anything from Forever 21
Cashmere Sweater 
Black silk robe
pjs

Jewelery:
Dorothy's Shoes necklace (http://www.lesjumellesboutique.bigcartel.com/product/dorothys-shoes) (20 euros)

Candles/Perfume:
Nina Ricci in the shape of an apple (think it's called Nina Ricci by Nina Rici)(32 euros but cheaper in North America)
Bath and Body Work Candles

Books:
elf the beauty encyclopedia (see above)
Bobbi Brown Beauty Rules



   As I said before, it's still in the editing process and this gift list is a general list for friends, family, etc. I don't really expect to get everything on the list but these are just some options. 
    That being said, I need some help!!! 
   1) For the Mac, should I get the Air or regular Macbook? It bugs me that the Air doesn't have a cd drive, but it's so light and cute. Plus how often do I realize you the cd drive thing?) 
   2) I've decided I want a Canon camera but camera lingo is just so confusing for me. I mentioned the prices I want to spend above, so any help would be helpful.
   3) What do you people think of elf? It's so cheap and I read that the quality wasn't that bad. I feel like such a bargain hunter...
   4) Sephora is my latest obsession. Should I get the Too faced pixie-pinups set or an Urban Decay palette (I think that Naked palette if I can find it0
   5) Which Bath and Body Works candles smell the best? I'm in France so I can't smell any of the candles  


    Wow this was a really long post, but hopefully it will get us all talking again! 
   WHAT ARE YOU ON YOUR HOLIDAY WISH LISTS?????? I'D LOVE TO HEAR OTHER PEOPLE'S IDEAS

XOXO


----------



## MACsarah

Forgive me if the post stops unexpectedly because I'm waiting for someone to come..


 About MU brushes, have you tried sigma's? Their affordable and have been compared to MAC's.

Most of my friends who are apple fanatics hate the air. They think its useless and not worth the money. 

EC is so cold! I don't know how people wear jeggings in the cold weather. I've never loved thermals as much as I do now. Well, at least I get to wear pretty boots. I bought myself 5050s today and can't wait to get back to the cold weather to wear them.

edt:
Sorry, the post is all over the place. Its what I get for writing some...getting distracted..and then trying to pick it up again.

On the topic of Apple, guess who's not using a BB anymore? I lost/threw it somewhere and didn't have time to go to the store. I had to pay 750 for a iphone 3g. The guy knew I was desperate and took advantage of me. >.<  No joke. I wanted to cry. So a new phone is on my winter list.


----------



## xxlala

this thread is actually dead. 

im debating checking out black friday, anyone doing the same?


----------



## MACsarah

I'm scared of crowds with exceptions of concerts. So that'd be a no. Did you end up going to BF?


----------



## MACsarah

So like..where did everyone go?


Or is there a really good sale somewhere I don't know about and you guys are getting me gifts there? no? THEN WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Seriously dead around here...COME BACK EVERYONE. I miss chatting with you all!


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Seriously dead around here...COME BACK EVERYONE. I miss chatting with you all!



Pretty much.


I will wear Uggs if everyone comes back.

I will wear Uggs if everyone comes back.

* Uggs* 



srsly, you guys..


----------



## gossipgurl

I love the Ugg post MAC! seriously though, where is everybody?
  Somebody please start a discussion so people will comment.

  WHO'S EXCITED FOR THE HOLIDAYS? I KNOW I AM!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, when is your winter break over? How has BS been?!

I'm super excited for winter break!! 2 weeks of free time for me to study more ^^ (not even kidding). My life consists school, sleep and Vampire Diaries.


----------



## MACsarah

^I was suppose to leave today, but I canceled the flight and I'm leaving in 2 days! Classes start on the 7th 

School has been so much fun so far! My roommate is so lovely. Everything I could ask for! lol. The work has been fairly difficult but I manage it. My schedule has been super busy. I have classes until 3, then there are ECs, break, 489673523094 hours of homework.. I literately slept in the library one day. I try to squeeze in ichatting with friends/family while doing my homework but its difficult. Oh yeah..there's Saturday school! omg. I had to worst time getting used to classes during the weekend. How has your senior year been so far?!

Who knows what they are wearing for the new years eve partaaayysss?! I'm pretty sure I'll either wear something sparkly or a bandage dress. Oh..pretty shoes, of course.


----------



## gossipgurl

pink --> vampire diairies is my addiction! I cannot wait for next weeks episode but tbe preview scares me. Katherine and Stephan hooking up is not something I can handle. I'm a hardcore Stelena fan and I'm going to smash my T.V if he cheats on her! Let's hope the hookup was a "dream" for my T.V.'s sake

  MAC --> That sucks you have so much works, but you're so lucky to be at an American bording school. It's been kind of my dream since I read those books....wow I can't remember the name. The girl's name is Bryn I think. Is it called Priviledged? I don't remember, but some of the other girls are Nole and the boyfriend is Thomas.

   I have no idea what I'm doing/wearing for New Years but I definitely want a buy a pair of Christian Louboutin, nothing says New Years like a red sole. Now all i need to do is convince my parents that it's a great investment.

   Just did all my holiday shopping today and I'm not even close to finished! The problem with living so far away from home is that everyone expects a present when they get back  
     What are you people buying/asking for for the holidays??


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ LOL no wayyy, it's all about Damon. Bad boys all the way! haha. I haven't decided on what to wear for New Yrs either- most likely something black and a pair of amazing shoes 
My friends and I do Secret Santa every year so I only get a gift for one friend. I have no clue as to what to get her :/ I'm trying to get a pair of CLs (nude or black patent) as well for Christmas! I'm getting a Bal City too, but it's my late birthday day/good report card marks present.

Mac- wonderful to hear that BS has been great! Hope you're killing it in school. I used to go to extra classes on weekends as well. Def NOT the best way to spend precious weekend hours. 
My senior year has been crazy busy but I'm just tryna get it over with so I can finally leave this stupid place. Four years is WAY too much.


----------



## MACsarah

Bye bye tpf! 

Gossipgurl: hahaha. School is nothing like the books on it. I haven't read the books but from the title of it, I already know its the complete opposite. There is more work than play  

Olalalaaa at new shoes! are they going to be strass?

Pink: hahaha. 7 more months and you're off to college! Did you decide on a Canadian uni or a American college? I'd like to think I'm doing pretty well at school. I was suprised I didn't take long adjusting to the swing of things. Except for those pain in the a$$ saturday classes.. (I'm grunting just thinking about it)


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

HAY GURLS! hows everyone?!


----------



## coachâ¥

It is snowing here! I'm heading to order flowers for my school's Christmas dance. Do any of you have a winter dance at school?
Outfit:
black fur vest
grey cashmere long sleeve t-shirt
black cashmere leggings
black over the knee DVF flat boots
Grape XL Alexa/Rolex/diamond earrings/Tiffany bracelet


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey Juicy! 

It's snowing here too. I'd love it if the cold weather didn't make my hair psycho.

Outfit
Grey and purple "piping" BF cardi
Black gap vneck
Destroyed jj jeggings
Black uggs
Black utilitarian parka with fur lining


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm off to get my hair and nails done for my schools winter dance tonight.
Outfit:
grey baggy t-shirt
black leggings
black Frye Harness riding boots
black city/Rolex/Chanel wayfarers/diamond earrings/coach ring


----------



## alyssa18

Hey Girls! It has been so long. As far as what I want for christmas I don't want anything really big except for CL nude pumps whuch I do not think is happening:
-complete bare minerals kit
-MAC holiday collection
-high quality faux fur coat
- classic black 7FAM dark wash skinny jeans
-uggs (im freezing my butt off here and my last ones were stolen)
- clothes
-scarves
Today was my first day off and im so exited to have a break, physics is chilling me except for the fact of my hottie tutor haha


----------



## Pink_Swish

Hey girlies, wow its been a long time since ive posted on here, what's happened to this thread!! 

Firstly my outfit of the day! Lazy snow day
- cream cable knit sweater from rugby
- grey tank top
- navy sweatpants from jackwills
- uggs

So have any of you girlies got exams after christmas? 

K maybe this will get the thread going, does anyone else find that they like guys who dont like you and guy you treat as mates end up liking you! or they have girlfriends 

My current situation is that i did like this douchebag who seemed to like me but still had a thing for this other girl. Played me around, so i've decided i'm not going to be his next best option!

But this weekend i totally clicked with this guy who's got a girlfriend ( but ive heard from him and others that he's unhappy/wants to break up)  We spent the night dancing, being complete goofballs. There was definite chemistry, even my guy friends said so :S Nothing happened, of course as he has a girlfriend and that's horrid! 

But he apparently kept talking about me to his friends that night, "pinkswish is so this.. blah blah" and said i was right about forgetting his friend and he was stupid because i was so much better/attractive than the girl he likes! and he'd be my wingman/find me a decent guy. 

Hes geniunely a lovely guy and we spent ages yesterday talking online about absolute random stuff and watching the same show. But little banter/flirty things popped up :S example- He's going skiing, i've never been and he was like if you're as good as you dance, you'd be amazing. I'm going to have to teach you, all this friendly but a little too friendly flirty banter!

Obvs nothing will happen if he has a gf but its so annoying that this sorta thing always happens.


----------



## alyssa18

Pink_Swish said:


> Hey girlies, wow its been a long time since ive posted on here, what's happened to this thread!!
> 
> Firstly my outfit of the day! Lazy snow day
> - cream cable knit sweater from rugby
> - grey tank top
> - navy sweatpants from jackwills
> - uggs
> 
> So have any of you girlies got exams after christmas?
> 
> K maybe this will get the thread going, does anyone else find that they like guys who dont like you and guy you treat as mates end up liking you! or they have girlfriends
> 
> My current situation is that i did like this douchebag who seemed to like me but still had a thing for this other girl. Played me around, so i've decided i'm not going to be his next best option!
> 
> But this weekend i totally clicked with this guy who's got a girlfriend ( but ive heard from him and others that he's unhappy/wants to break up) We spent the night dancing, being complete goofballs. There was definite chemistry, even my guy friends said so :S Nothing happened, of course as he has a girlfriend and that's horrid!
> 
> But he apparently kept talking about me to his friends that night, "pinkswish is so this.. blah blah" and said i was right about forgetting his friend and he was stupid because i was so much better/attractive than the girl he likes! and he'd be my wingman/find me a decent guy.
> 
> Hes geniunely a lovely guy and we spent ages yesterday talking online about absolute random stuff and watching the same show. But little banter/flirty things popped up :S example- He's going skiing, i've never been and he was like if you're as good as you dance, you'd be amazing. I'm going to have to teach you, all this friendly but a little too friendly flirty banter!
> 
> Obvs nothing will happen if he has a gf but its so annoying that this sorta thing always happens.


 The same thing happens to me. I liked this one guy and we were an item for three months are when the time came to make it official he backed out and said he wasn't ready for a gf. Now there is this other guy I like who is so nice and amazing and flirty. He asked my bestie if I liked him do you think that means he likes me?

I totally feel for you it is so hard to find a good guy that isnt taken or a db or player


----------



## Pink_Swish

alyssa18 said:


> The same thing happens to me. I liked this one guy and we were an item for three months are when the time came to make it official he backed out and said he wasn't ready for a gf. Now there is this other guy I like who is so nice and amazing and flirty. He asked my bestie if I liked him do you think that means he likes me?
> 
> I totally feel for you it is so hard to find a good guy that isnt taken or a db or player



honestly i wouldn't base whether he likes u or not on him asking the bff - as douchebag guy asked mine! I would be more flirty/forward and go from there!

But yah it's horrid isn't it! This guy is legit lovely, and we've clicked lol but he's with a girl that he's not happy with apparently so we'll see tbh!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Pink_Swish said:


> honestly i wouldn't base whether he likes u or not on him asking the bff - as douchebag guy asked mine! I would be more flirty/forward and go from there!
> 
> But yah it's horrid isn't it! This guy is legit lovely, and we've clicked lol but he's with a girl *that he's not happy with* apparently so we'll see tbh!


 
THEN WHY IS HE WITH HER?!
Sorry, but he's either playing you, or her. Bad news, IMO. He either really doesn't like her and is just with her to get some, or he's trying to get some from you without having to break up with her. Either way: if he's truely with a girl he doesn't like (THAT'S BAD). Or he really likes her and is just trying to get something from you (BAD TOO). 
There's no inbetween, stay away.


----------



## Pink_Swish

PurseXaXholic said:


> THEN WHY IS HE WITH HER?!
> Sorry, but he's either playing you, or her. Bad news, IMO. He either really doesn't like her and is just with her to get some, or he's trying to get some from you without having to break up with her. Either way: if he's truely with a girl he doesn't like (THAT'S BAD). Or he really likes her and is just trying to get something from you (BAD TOO).
> There's no inbetween, stay away.



Yah there is def potential for him to play me, he doesnt seem the player type from what ive heard/spoke to him. But i wouldn't let it happen, which is why im just treating him as a friend as its just horrid. i've only known/spoke to him for like 3 days so obviously no guy is going to break up with his gf for someone he barely knows but clicked with. 

But you cant really say, why is he with her because alot of people stay in relationships they are unhappy in. i heard it straight from his mouth as i was walking past and when someone asked him. He's been with her a year, and i think its fizzled out/just not into it anymore, says he wants/thinking about breaking up with her.

But yeah i agree with everything you say, just gotta wait and see because even if he doesnt like me/has gf, we still could be good friends.


----------



## alyssa18

Pink_Swish said:


> Yah there is def potential for him to play me, he doesnt seem the player type from what ive heard/spoke to him. But i wouldn't let it happen, which is why im just treating him as a friend as its just horrid. i've only known/spoke to him for like 3 days so obviously no guy is going to break up with his gf for someone he barely knows but clicked with.
> 
> But you cant really say, why is he with her because alot of people stay in relationships they are unhappy in. i heard it straight from his mouth as i was walking past and when someone asked him. He's been with her a year, and i think its fizzled out/just not into it anymore, says he wants/thinking about breaking up with her.
> 
> But yeah i agree with everything you say, just gotta wait and see because even if he doesnt like me/has gf, we still could be good friends.


 Yeah it is definetly better to be just friends with somebody before you rush into a realationship anyway. That way you have time just to get to know the person in a non pressure kind of way. All of the realationships I've had that havn't started with friendship have not worked out.


----------



## Pink_Swish

glad you agree, because its obvs that a guy isnt going to break up instantly for me if he's been in a year long relationship and especially over the holidays lol! But yeah just as friends and if he does decide that him and his gf are over then we'll see but i would enver be the "other woman".

well at least my post got it moving a little haha. 

What are you guys wanting for christmas? Im pretty simple/didnt want anything,
- mac,ysl,benefit makeup
- Kiel james patrick bracelet
- godiva chocs
- clothes


----------



## alyssa18

What is everyone wearimg for christmas?
I'm wearing a black and brown audrey hepburn esque dress and black patent leathe platfrom shoes. It is simple but it will look classy with pearls and dramatic makeup.


----------



## coachâ¥

For Christmas eve I wore...
Black Miu Miu merino wool sweater dress with ruched sleeves
Black CL Lady Peep glittered pump
Black fur vest
Chanel Jumbo flap/Rolex/Diamond studs/statement necklace

Christmas day
Silver/Grey satin blouse
Black jeggings
black knee high heeled boots
Jumbo/Rolex/Diamond studs/tiffany ring


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls! I ran some errands today but got a bit sick.. gonna stay in for the rest of the break and make sure I get better before school starts.

Outfit
E&J blue striped Laurent oversized shirt
black opaque tights
black Uggs (I hate wearing them but Canadian weather is killer)
RSHW Anthra City


----------



## MACsarah

^judging you.. jk. really, jk 

Stopping in to say HAPPY BLEEPING NEW YEARS! who is excited for 2011 as much as me?! no oneeee.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

good lord, its been 458094386 years since I've been on here! Time to go catch up...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

...and i really didn't have to do much catching up!

i love how i get to spend my major holidays on a plane; christmas & new years eve. aaagh.

anywhoooo, how was everyone's christmas?


----------



## coachâ¥

Happy New Year! I hope everyone's holidays have been great! I know mine have.  I'm dreading going back to school next week...when does everyone go back?


----------



## MACsarah

Have to be at school by the 4th  what about you?


----------



## alyssa18

Tommorow...ugh...dreading...actuallly im not dreading it too much I miss seeeing everybody.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Wiaaaooww, I haven't been on here in forever. How is everyone? Much going on?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Nothing is going on around here haha

I'm going back to school tomorrow and I am DREADING it. So over high school drama and teenage girls. At least I get to break out some new clothes! haha

Happy New Year and I hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Woww woww wowww..new clothes? Tell all


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^My fabulous new black ruffled blouse and new OTK boots!


----------



## sarahlouise06

OTK? (sorry, what does that stand for? I'm being silly!) .. 

I bought some more goodies from Ralph Lauren and got some cute jewelry from Mulberry. I want another handbag OH so badly. It's not even funny.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Over the Knee haha

And I want a new handbag too!!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I go back to school tomorrow too. I'm actually glad, I felt too unproductive over the break lol. 
Cute_C, I went for a (semi-)shopping spree over the break too! Got a cute pair of Rag&Bone paperbag knit shorts! Excited to wear em.

Ahh I really want a pair of SW 5050 boots! Just waiting for a cute pair to go on sale.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I know PurseXaXholic is obsessed with her 5050 boots! I would deff keep an eye out for them! I am obsessed with over the knee boots. I have two pairs and I want more and more and more!


----------



## coachâ¥

I go back Tuesday.  I'm in love with my AW 5050s. I have been living in them since Christmas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't sleep. And I have to get up at the crack of dawn tomorrow. I'm going to have huge bags under my eyes...oh well.


----------



## coco5

Oooh hello!! I've never seen this thread before! I dont want to go back to school tomorrow  anyway hopefully I'll get the answer for my internship soon! and then  bye bye 6 hours of school per day!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

The 5050's are fabulous!! I adore them and wear them everywhere.... just sayin'  
Most people say to go down a full to half size.  I usually size between a 9.5 and 10, and i got a 9.5 and they fit fine.... Try them on before you buy because the sizing is so odd!


----------



## MACsarah

Is it bad that i've had my 5050 boots for 2 months now and only worn them 2 times? Stupid me didn't get them in leather so now I don't want them touching the NH snow!

edit: now that I think of it, my room mate has worn them more than me (we share boots, we're so cute)! I'm obsessed with hunter wellies and riding boots right now  What are your guys's opinion on hunters?

Sarah, I JUST NOTICED THE RUGBY STORE IN YOUR AVATAR! how much do you love RL rugby? I love it so much! haha. I think I'm starting to like it more than the polo RL~ although I still love ralph lauren store more than all the others


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah - I am absolutely obsessed with Ralph Lauren, maybe not so much the rugby sub-brand but more so Ralph Lauren in general haha. I love the equestrian/country look i.e. jodphurs, riding boots etc  I LOVE the polished classic look, it's my style down to a tee. YUM. Okay, now I want to shop. Damn you ladies!

Ps. Check out ..

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/ralph-lauren-lovers-3-a-607026-10.html#post17576689

RALPH LAUREN :hearts:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm exhausted...how many days till spring break? hahaha 

On a happier note...does anybody watch Pretty Little Liars? It comes back tonight! So excited!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ohh, what's pretty little liars? I've never heard of it before..


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC: I think Hunter wellies are cute! I have black and the grungy looking grey ones.  Do you wear the Hunter socks with yours? 

While were talking about boots...I have also become obsessed with my the tall Frye Harness boots instead of Uggs.  I haven't worn my Uggs out of the house at all this winter...I don't have the same love for them I used to.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sarahlouise06 said:


> Ohh, what's pretty little liars? I've never heard of it before..



It's a TV show on ABC Family. It's based off the book series by Sara Shepard. http://www.prettylittleliars.com/books/ I read the first couple books but never the last ones. The TV show is a bit different than the books though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Hunters! I used to hate them but I love them now, and I really want a pair...but my Mom keeps telling me how much I hated them and that I shouldn't get them. But Mom...they're practical...hahaha 
I think I'm eventually going to get a pair. I don't like them with the socks though. Only if you are going to be in freezing cold, wet places for an extended period of time would I wear the socks underneath.


----------



## coachâ¥

cute_classy: You def. need a pair! They are great even when it's snowy out...even though they aren't warm like most other boots.  I only wear the socks if I'm going to walk my dog, I think they are kinda ugly to wear out.


----------



## sarahlouise06

I love hunters! I have two pairs, they're so practical and ironically are very fashionable on this side of the pond. I wear mine a lot as it rains SO much here so I don't want to ruin my other shoes. I live in the country at home so it's dirty/muddy, whereas I live opposite a beach at university so it's nice to wear my wellies when I'm walking on the beach (it's cold, no flip flops ladies haha).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Guys, I have serious sleep issues. It's 1:25 AM and I have to get up in like four hours...my body can not function on this schedule! I should have been a vampire...hahaha

Coach - I want a pair! I think I want the silver ones...and a pair of plain black too. Like I don't already have enough black boots...


----------



## coachâ¥

The silver are so cute! I would get those over the black ones.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I think I'm gonna check them out at the mall this weekend. 

Is anybody going to watch the people's choice awards? I love awards shows haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Outfit today:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&popId=WOMENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=
Black high waisted skinnies
Black OTK suede boots


----------



## sarahlouise06

I'm not watching them, but I do love award shoes; the oscars in particular but I think that's more for the fashion and the men in suits..:gaucho:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Agreed! Taylor Swift looks gorgeous tonight, what else is new...haha. Oh dear Selena Gomez is singing


----------



## sarahlouise06

I'm not a massive fan of Taylor Swift, I mean I don't look at her and think 'WOW' but I can obviously appreciate that she's beautiful. Eva Mendes and Adriana Lima however, along with a bunch of Ralph Lauren models ....... I wish I was one of them HA. In my dreams!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not a fan of Eva...I am of Adriana though. I love the angels. 

Yay Katy Perry just won! I absolutely love her!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ohh, what did Katy Perry win an award for?? ..  you don't think eva mendes is beautiful? i don't know why, but i think she is seriously stunning to the extent that i would like to be her haha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She won for favorite female artist. Nope I don't really see it in Eva, I mean obviously she's pretty, but I'm not like oh my gosh eva!!


----------



## heistcambon

I love Eva, she won an award?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Nope she didn't, Sarah was just commenting on her beauty! 

So is anybody else around here taking the SAT this month? School and College Prep is killing me right now. I need spring break, and a beach...


----------



## MACsarah

A freshman. 

Not taking the SAT, ACT or applying for college right now. *happy dance* Pretty stress-free year for me compared to last year. I'm sure you will do great on the test! good luck!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Thanks! I'm not that stressed, but EVERYBODY around me is stressed so it kind of puts a damper on my mood. And I really probably should start worrying about it a little, since it's getting so close!


----------



## MACsarah

Don't doubt yourself because others are freaking out!  Haha. Are you excited to start applying to colleges and_ get out of high school_? Maybe its because I'm a freshman, but I like HS. I dread leaving :\


I wish I could go on college tours right now. Seniors at my school get time off so they can take the tests and/or do whatever involving admissions.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I'm excited, but at the same time I'm not. I'm really not a huge fan of my high school, but I have a bit of Peter Pan Syndrome meaning I don't want to grow up and go out into the real world quite yet. While in some respects being a teenager sucks, I think it's true when they say these are the best years of your life, and I know I'll miss them. I'm sure college will be fun though, as will after college. You make your life what you want it to be, and I'm certainly not going to grow up into a boring old lady EVER, mark my words! hahaha. It's a little unnerving though, because I don't have ANY clue where I want to go, or who will take me. 
And on the other hand...I would kind of like to leave the sheltered existence of my tiny suburb and private school and go out and experience something different. I kind of want to do a cliche pre-college trip around the world. I just need to see something new.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Afternoon girls!

It would be typical that I could not think of anything I wanted for Christmas, and now that it's a few weeks later I'm seeing things I love everywhere! Time to whip out the Christmas gift cards and cash! hahaha

I have a ton of homework to do today, but on a happier note MY BRACES COME OFF TOMORROW WOOHOO! Finally. Although my braces don't really bother me so it's not that big of a deal, I'm just happy I get to sleep in before I go!


----------



## coachâ¥

Congratulations on getting your braces off! How long did you have to wear yours?  I was lucky and only had mine on for a year.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's been over two years...GAH. Almost three actually.


----------



## MACsarah

Debby downer here.
Now you will have to wear a retainer for the rest of your life. And if you're really unlucky, like me, you will have to wear the retainer with the line straight across your teeth for a few weeks. 

Yes, I hated braces and I always lost my retainer.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^I'm excited, but at the same time I'm not. I'm really not a huge fan of my high school, but I have a bit of Peter Pan Syndrome meaning I don't want to grow up and go out into the real world quite yet. While in some respects being a teenager sucks, I think it's true when they say these are the best years of your life, and I know I'll miss them. I'm sure college will be fun though, as will after college. You make your life what you want it to be, and* I'm certainly not going to grow up into a boring old lady EVER*, mark my words! hahaha. It's a little unnerving though, because I don't have ANY clue where I want to go, or who will take me.
> And on the other hand...I would kind of like to leave the sheltered existence of my tiny suburb and private school and go out and experience something different. I kind of want to do a cliche pre-college trip around the world. I just need to see something new.



hahahaa. Don't they all say that? Jk. 

Have you thought of taking a gap year? You can do the cliche backpacking trough europe to_ fin_d yourself, haha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I PROMISE I WILL NEVER BE BORING. I PROMISE I PROMISE I PROMISE. hahahahahaha. 
Yeah, I only had top braces, and I probably won't wear my retainer forever. My brother never wore his and his teeth are fine. I'll wear it as much as I can but I'm sure I will forget. 
I don't think I'll take a gap year. I think it would be hard to travel around the world for a year and then just go back and sit in a classroom with a bunch of hungover college kids. There is plenty of time for "finding myself" after college hahaha.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Hey girls!

Its so cold in NYC.  waa, I start college next week and am absolutely excited! I hope my second semester will be far more exciting in the aspect of meeting other people..a lot of the people i know are transferring because my school is uber tough. 

I did head to the Saks sale a few days ago and bought these beauties.

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leslhdy1fM1qc84l2o1_400.jpg


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's so pretty outside! It's been snowing all day. I'm praying for a snow day tomorrow! I want to frolic around all day in it!


----------



## coachâ¥

Most of the orthodontist around here use the clear retainers.  I was good about wearing mine in the beginning, but now I only wear mine at night. 

We had a snow day today! I was glad considering the amount of homework I had last night.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I so hope I get one tomorrow! I need to catch up on my sleep. Yeah my retainer will be clear and I will only have one for the top so I am going to try and be good about wearing it!


----------



## MACsarah

My current one is clear but after I had braces removed, I had to wear the removable retainer with a straight metal thing across. Forgot what its called but half of my friends had to have it, too. It was a PITA. 

Congrats on getting your braces off, C_C! did it hurt?

XoJUICYCOUTURE: TUMBLRRRR.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It didn't hurt that bad, but my gums bled and now they are kind of sore and inflamed. I had a snow day today yay! Unfortunately my time will be spent doing homework and studying for the SATs...but at least I got to sleep in and can spend all day in the comfort of my pajamas with Sex and the City reruns on in the background!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I got my braces off a few years ago and I actually still miss them from time to time. Retainers are the worst tho. I have to wear them every night and they're such a pain.

Juicy- my first choice is pretty difficult too. Half the people admitted fail first year -__- I'm scared for my life lol 

Outfit:
Zara chambray unbuttoned dress shirt
Gap light acid grey wash vneck t
J Brand skinnies with ankle zippers
Grey cashmere gloves & black long utilitarian parka
uhhhh, can't say what shoes I'm wearing.. Mac's here LOL 8)


----------



## coachâ¥

Heyy girls!  My mother got Lasik surgery last week and she FINALLY wants to leave the house so we're going to lunch, and to look at sunglasses.
Outfit:
grey James Perse oversized sweater
black J Brand jeggings
black Prada bow flats
Black peacoat/Black McQueen scarf
Grape XL Alexa
Rolex/diamond earrings/Tiffany ring


----------



## MACsarah

YOU GOT A PURPLE ALEXA?

omfg. lovee ittt. I wish I was as brave! 

pinkpol15h: HA. HA. lol. I don't even hate uggs that much anymore...*angel face*


----------



## Alyana

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Its so cold in NYC.  waa, I start college next week and am absolutely excited! I hope my second semester will be far more exciting in the aspect of meeting other people..a lot of the people i know are transferring because my school is uber tough.
> 
> I did head to the Saks sale a few days ago and bought these beauties.
> 
> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leslhdy1fM1qc84l2o1_400.jpg




Umm LOVE! That color is TDF! 

And ditto on NYC being cold. Its TOO cold.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coach - I want an Alexa SO badly! I think I want the Ink Blue...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Do you girls know what I can get an oak/brown Alexa online? Canada sucks when it comes to fashion. I'm debating between that and a Day in black or red.. School makes me want to go shopping more and more.

Alyana- Your blog name!! I love fleur de lis ^^


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5581/4299/category/

They have them on mulberry.com. I don't know where they ship though.


----------



## Alyana

pinkpol15h said:


> Do you girls know what I can get an oak/brown Alexa online? Canada sucks when it comes to fashion. I'm debating between that and a Day in black or red.. School makes me want to go shopping more and more.
> 
> Alyana- Your blog name!! I love fleur de lis ^^



thanks love!

And have you checked Net-a-porter?
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94465


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - I personally think you should a get a day first, however...you know my love of Balenciaga!


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC- I love it! It's such a gorgeous color and I've been pretty much wearing it non stop!  The watermelon color is really pretty too... 

cute_classy- What bag did you end up getting last year?  Did you find the YSL Muse?

Pink- Hmmm...that's a hard choice. I do love my BALs, but I would go with the Alexa in Oak.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I still have yet to decide...hahaha. If only I could find the Muse...

P.S. I like your new signature!


----------



## gossipgurl

I haven't posted on here in forever. How are you girls?

  pink -- I can totally relate to your feeling about Canada not being fashion. It makes me really angry sometimes  I'm in France now and people just dress soo much better.   
CUTE PURSE BY THE WAY!!! Don't even bother to check out Holts, they are way overpriced.....

   It's Sales Season in France and I'm looking for something/anything to buy! Any suggestions?????


----------



## pinkpol15h

I just finished my last test of the week and it feels amazing! 

Cute & Coach: I think I'm going to get a Bal instead! Mulberry isn't available in Canada and I prefer to try bags on before committing. PS I know everyone's super into the YSL Muse I/II but I personally prefer the Easy  the leather looks so soft I just wanna sleep on it!

Gossip: Canada's style is an embarrassment lol. When I move downtown for university (hopefully! FINGERS CROSSED), I'm anticipating the style will get much better. 
My answer starts with a C and ends with ELINE!!! Hello, minimalism done to a T. Let us know what you end up getting  PS how long are you staying in France.. moving back to Toronto when schools done?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

OH, I want the Alexa SO bad! 

I have finals this week...FINALS. My school is so messed up, giving them to us AFTER break...uuuugh.

My hardest day was today: Spanish 3 & Algebra 2. (I'm horrible at math & my spanish teacher just doesn't teach! UGH.)

So right now I'm flipping through tumblr & tpf while attempting (key word...) to study for AP Euro...but my brain is so fried from my tests & 4 hour cram session earlier...blah.

And speaking of OTK (like...a page back) my mom just bought some Cole Haan ones that are absolutely gorgeous! We get to share too...yay!


----------



## coachâ¥

Cute: Thanks!

Pink: I totally understand about trying a bag on before.

I have a snow day today...I should be studying for my Spanish quiz, but I haven't even started.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Omgxitsxemmerz - We used to have finals after break, but now we only have finals at the end of the year cause we switched to this whole new weird complicated schedule. And if the Cole Haan boots are the ones I'm thinking of they are so cute! 

Pink: Yay the bal sounds great! I just love bal...


----------



## MACsarah

You guys are so lucky you guys have snow days! Since most students live on campus or really close, they expect us to get to class.

Do you know how hard it is as a Californian girl to walk all the way across the campus for a class when it feels like a blizard?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have a snow day today! Woo! But I have to spend the day studying for the SAT, because I haven't studied yet, and I'm taking it tomorrow...ush:


----------



## gossipgurl

Pink: I should be moving back in May, but not sure what my summer plans are. What are you up too? I heard all the construction on Bloor St is cleared up! I'm so excited to do some shopping downtown this summer. 


  Wow, you girls have lots of tests!!! I have a 4 hour French literature exam on Tuesday and I'm freaking out. It's on Apologues de La Fontaine! FUN  

Good luck on your exams/tests everyone!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I have a snow day today! Woo! But I have to spend the day studying for the SAT, because I haven't studied yet, and I'm taking it tomorrow...ush:


 
You really can't study for the SAT, dear.  Just take the day and relax!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ See, you shouldn't be able to study for it, because it's supposed to be an aptitude test, and that's the flaw with it - you actually can and should study for it. People bring their scores up a lot by studying. I did a practice test, and I think I should be fine, I don't have the time or energy to spend hours studying trying to improve my scores. I'm feeling pretty good about it. Time to relax and paint my nails!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I didn't mean it like that...... But it's not the type of test you can cram for the day before..... the more you pratice, etc. the better you'll end up doing, knowing stratigies and words too.  But you can't do it all the day before!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I have a functions exam in a week and I haven't started studying lol.. so dead.

Mac, please girl you can handle anything with the right outfit  LOL

Gossip, yuup!! Man it's been the longest construction job I've ever seen. Did you know Target bought Zellers from HBC? It's gonna be building about 200 Target stores by 2015 or sometime around then. I'm so excited to go buy random useless stuff from there!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^I didn't mean it like that...... But it's not the type of test you can cram for the day before..... the more you pratice, etc. the better you'll end up doing, knowing stratigies and words too.  But you can't do it all the day before!



Ahh gotcha! Yes, I've always been a crammer, it's a problem I have...I'm a procrastinator...which you know haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink - I love Target! It's one of my favorite stores! They actually have some really cute clothes. By functions exam do you mean transcendental functions? Like math? Good luck!


----------



## gossipgurl

Pink -- So excited about Target!!! My mom writes me these cheesy letters every week, and last week she wrote about Target! (My French family must think I'm crazy, I was jumping up and down for 10 minutes! I'll be lining up the first day it opens....useless cute cheap stuff....here I COME!

 Classy -- In Ontario, there are two types of Math: 1) Advanced Functions 2) Calculus and Vectors
   If I remember correctly, Functions is more graphing, but you have to take Functions to take Calculus. They are both grade 12 courses, but a lot of people do Functions in the summer and then only Calc in Grade 12. Me being stupid, decided to take both at the same time, and it turned out I had the worst teacher ever! 


   Has anybody heard of this French line called Sandro? It's my new obsession


----------



## MACsarah

Canadian girls: WALK PAST THE DOLLAR SECTION. DON'T LOOK AT IT. DON'T THINK OF IT. DON'T STOP AT IT.


----------



## gossipgurl

Haha I will try but it will be hard! I'll be going to university next year, so I'll need to stock up my room with cute Target stuff 

  ATTENTION TV LOVERS....Has anybody watched this show Skins? (The British not the American version) I started watching yesterday and I'm already on episode 7. It's sooo addicting!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I've watched the american version... but I REALLY wanted to watch the british one... it looks so much better..... is there anyway to watch it online??


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac- LOL why? The dollar section sounds like a dream come true.

Gossip- AWWWWHH your mom sounds way sweet  I'm killing Calculus right now but we're getting our test back this week and I have a VERY apprehensive feeling. Not my best work to say the least lol.


----------



## gossipgurl

Purse -- I've been watching Skins on youtube (they were added by "stinkyyen" ...weirdest name ever, but the guy delivers the episodes) 
    I was reading some of the comments on the videos and so many people were complaining that they couldn't understand the accents. It's the same language just a different accent, how hard can it be? Sorry I just had to rant about that, it really bothered me.  

Pink -- Aww I'm sure you did fine! Is it calc or vectors at the moment?


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: you will end up buying $50 worth of stuff there, every time you go there..

haha. 

Purse: try sidereel


----------



## PurseXaXholic

gossipgurl said:


> Purse -- I've been watching Skins on youtube (they were added by "stinkyyen" ...weirdest name ever, but the guy delivers the episodes)
> I was reading some of the comments on the videos and so many people were complaining that they couldn't understand the accents. It's the same language just a different accent, how hard can it be? Sorry I just had to rant about that, it really bothered me.
> 
> Pink -- Aww I'm sure you did fine! Is it calc or vectors at the moment?


 
Thank you so much...! Watching now


----------



## gossipgurl

Purse -- Enjoy! 
  P.S: You have to update your blog more often! I get all excited when there is a new post 

  It's only Wednesday, but I can't wait for the weekend! I need to catch up some shows now that they are back.....


   Did anybody watch Gossip Girl yet? I feel as though it's not as good anymore. And what's up with Blair and Dan? That makes no sense!


----------



## MACsarah

I have to write and present a speach about a topic I don't agree with..in 2 days. I'm screwed so I'm on tPF instead and ordered myself a new pair of hunter wellies. They should be here in a couple days..so stoked!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I hate those types of projects! Good luck! 

Gossip - I watched GG and I MISS JENNY. She adds interest to the show, it's gone down hill since she left. I still like it though.


----------



## MACsarah

Thanks  

I miss jenny on gossip girl, too! The show is boring without her >.<


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Finally someone who agrees with me! Everyone I talk to hates Jenny! I love her! Love her or hate her though, the show needs her desperately. 

It's almost February guys! Woohoo! Spring break is less than two months away! Does anybody have anything exciting planned? I'm in desperate need of a beach this time of year. I can't wait!


----------



## MACsarah

Can't think of spring break when I'm freaking out about how I'm going to spend my summer. Some of my friends already have programs/internships lined up. argh.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Internships? Aren't you a freshman? That seems quite early! haha

I can't wait till spring break. I'm so excited! In the mean time I have a ton of homework to do though...drag.


----------



## gossipgurl

MAC -- I know I'm freaking out about summer too!
 I have no idea what I'm going to do, I have nothing planned. I need a job/internship/something...


----------



## MACsarah

I HAD THE EXACT SAME THOUGHT! but for some people is normal :S But those are placements abroad though.


gossipgurl: awhh  We'll figure it out..

My new hunters came today and it was the best part of my day. Crappy day..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What color did you get? I really want hunters! 

I had a pretty good day. I'm really tired and have a ton of work to do and I'm hoping for a snow day tomorrow!

Oh and this summer, Ima be sunning by the pool  I know...I'm a bad influence.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ What color did you get? *I really want hunters! *
> 
> I had a pretty good day. I'm really tired and have a ton of work to do and I'm hoping for a snow day tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and this summer, *Ima be sunning by the pool*  I know...I'm a bad influence.


 
Me too... But I can't stand wearing rain shoes indoors.... so I just can't justify them!!  

Ima be right next to you!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I can wear them indoors, but only when it is actually raining outside! 

:sunnies


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I feel like they would squeek a lot... and that would bother me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hmm, that's a definite possibility.


----------



## alyssa18

The thread is finally going again! I am currently obsessed with off the shoulder shirts but I am having trouble finding them. Any suggestions?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love off the shoulder shirts! I have really narrow shoulders...so I can pretty much turn any shirt into an off the shoulder shirt by buying the next size up haha. Check U.O.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I love off the shoulder shirts! I have really narrow shoulders...so I can pretty much turn any shirt into an off the shoulder shirt by buying the next size up haha. Check U.O.


Thanks! Wow thats a good idea to buy a size bigger, I have narrow shoulders also so I'll have to try that.


----------



## coachâ¥

I've had 7 snow days so far this year, so now we will be going well into June. 

For spring break my we are taking a family trip to Palm Springs. 

Cute & Purse: The Hunters squeak a lot, and I find them a little hard to walk in at times because they are so chunky.  Other than that I think they are great lol!


----------



## alyssa18

coach&#9829;;17912858 said:
			
		

> I've had 7 snow days so far this year, so now we will be going well into June.
> 
> For spring break my we are taking a family trip to Palm Springs.
> 
> Cute & Purse: The Hunters squeak a lot, and I find them a little hard to walk in at times because they are so chunky.  Other than that I think they are great lol!


Yeah me too I have had so many snow days! 
I'm  going to Florida with my family for spring break.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've a had a lot of snow days, more 2 hour delays though. We don't have to make up days at the end of the year so I'm loving the snow days!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I had a snow day today  finally! I had some time to catch up on sleep and school work.

Does anyone own Nudie jeans? I've heard the name before but I don't really know much about the brand


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

California doesn't get snow days! Humph. :/

We just get crazy heat that knocks out the power. Yikes!

Spring Break, my family's going to New York/New Jersey. Yay! 

MAC, I'm freaking out about getting an internship as well. I NEED one for journalism, I'm literally going to kill myself trying to get one.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What grade are you in? Gosh you guys make me feel like such a slacker!


----------



## gossipgurl

You are all so lucky with all your snow days! France doesn't seem to have any snow at the moment  (Of course the big snow storm happened over Christmas break..)

 We don't have spring break, but February break!!!! I basically get two weeks at the end of February and I'm going to Paris!!! Je vais faire du shopping mes amies


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Are you going to school in france? High school? college? I aboslutely ADORE the french way of school. it's so much more relaxed and focused on the students.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ What color did you get? I really want hunters!
> 
> I had a pretty good day. I'm really tired and have a ton of work to do and I'm hoping for a snow day tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and this summer, Ima be sunning by the pool  I know...I'm a bad influence.



Black tall Gloss  I posted a picture somewhere but they are really shiny. LOL. I have a pair that aren't GLoss and they bloom like a b!tch..

They don't make sounds to me unless I'm not lifting my foot when walking or wearing thin socks.


----------



## gossipgurl

Purse: I go to high school in France, but it is nothing like you imagined. The school system is terrible!!!!

  Classes are from 8AM to 6PM (Monday to Friday, with Wednesday being 8 till 12) and Saturday from 8 till 12. They have no clubs/activities what so ever.

  It definitely is not more relaxed. For some teacher's you have to stand up and greet them when they enter the classroom, and at my school you can't have any food/water in the building. (I've already gotten a detention for drinking water on school grounds...)

   There is no relationship what so ever between the students and the teachers. If you don't understand something you are basically screwed (there is no extra help from the teachers) 

   Every term the teacher's get together and discuss the students (le conseil de classe). They basically say all the negative qualities about them and give them feedback, no positive reinforcement. I just got a test back in math class and my teacher took off 40% because I had forgotten to put capital letters at the start of my sentence (this is math class, since when am I writting paragraphs?) Also in gym class today (we are doing dance) the teacher tells one of the students that he is the worst dancer she has ever seen and don't take dance next year. The list goes on from teacher's ripping up students work to 4 hour detentions....

  In "terminale" (grade 12) you pass the national exam called the "Bac". It's extremely stressful! It's not uncommon to repeat grades here. A girl in my class is 20 and has been in the same grade since she was 17.

  I'm sorry for this extremely long rant, just this has been bothering so much. I still love French culture, food, fashion etc, but I HATE HATE HATE their high school.

P.S: Not all French people dress nicely and they all think NYC is the best city ever (I think they have been watching too much Gossip Girl )


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That sounds a lot like how my Italian teacher describes the Italian schooling system (she was born and raised in Italy). They also have a national exam. The way you and she describe it it sounds miserable...I could not handle that schooling environment.


----------



## alyssa18

gossipgurl said:


> Purse: I go to high school in France, but it is nothing like you imagined. The school system is terrible!!!!
> 
> Classes are from 8AM to 6PM (Monday to Friday, with Wednesday being 8 till 12) and Saturday from 8 till 12. They have no clubs/activities what so ever.
> 
> It definitely is not more relaxed. For some teacher's you have to stand up and greet them when they enter the classroom, and at my school you can't have any food/water in the building. (I've already gotten a detention for drinking water on school grounds...)
> 
> There is no relationship what so ever between the students and the teachers. If you don't understand something you are basically screwed (there is no extra help from the teachers)
> 
> Every term the teacher's get together and discuss the students (le conseil de classe). They basically say all the negative qualities about them and give them feedback, no positive reinforcement. I just got a test back in math class and my teacher took off 40% because I had forgotten to put capital letters at the start of my sentence (this is math class, since when am I writting paragraphs?) Also in gym class today (we are doing dance) the teacher tells one of the students that he is the worst dancer she has ever seen and don't take dance next year. The list goes on from teacher's ripping up students work to 4 hour detentions....
> 
> In "terminale" (grade 12) you pass the national exam called the "Bac". It's extremely stressful! It's not uncommon to repeat grades here. A girl in my class is 20 and has been in the same grade since she was 17.
> 
> I'm sorry for this extremely long rant, just this has been bothering so much. I still love French culture, food, fashion etc, but I HATE HATE HATE their high school.
> 
> P.S: Not all French people dress nicely and they all think NYC is the best city ever (I think they have been watching too much Gossip Girl )


Wow that sounds so awful! Why do you go to school in France? 
haha that's so ironic people in New york have fantasy ideas about Pairs about how nice it is and want to go there and they all want to come here.


----------



## gossipgurl

I didn't think it would be like this before I got here. 
I've realized that I've been lying to everybody telling them how great it is even though it's not. I'm not even getting anything out of this because i've already finished high school in North America. 
I guess I was scared that people would think I was a failure if I was not happy. I am leaving the school at the end of February but I haven't told any of my friends back home yet (Of course my family knows)

  I'll be in Europe till May so I might as well do something  I enjoy with my time, right?


----------



## MACsarah

Awwhh  I'm sorry you're not happy with the school, Gossipgurl. You're not a failure, at all. You not liking the school doesn't mean you didn't succeed, it just means it wasn't a fit for you. 

Enjoy europe while you're there!


----------



## gossipgurl

Thanks MAC  That makes me feel a lot better. How's school going for you?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

CuteClassy- I'm a sophomore. I recently just had meetings with my counselor & she told me if I want to be a journalist (I want to major in communications, minor in journalism for a Sports Broadcasting career) I have to get an internship either this summer or next summer. I want one this summer, because next summer is going to be insane. I have to take ACT & SAT classes, an English 122 class & Sportsmed class at the local college & then my high school choir is going to Japan & Hawaii for a tour! AH. 

Being in high school is stressful.


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> Purse: I go to high school in France, but it is nothing like you imagined. The school system is terrible!!!!
> 
> Classes are from 8AM to 6PM (Monday to Friday, with Wednesday being 8 till 12) and Saturday from 8 till 12. They have no clubs/activities what so ever.
> 
> It definitely is not more relaxed. For some teacher's you have to stand up and greet them when they enter the classroom, and at my school you can't have any food/water in the building. (I've already gotten a detention for drinking water on school grounds...)
> 
> There is no relationship what so ever between the students and the teachers. If you don't understand something you are basically screwed (there is no extra help from the teachers)
> 
> Every term the teacher's get together and discuss the students (le conseil de classe). They basically say all the negative qualities about them and give them feedback, no positive reinforcement. I just got a test back in math class and my teacher took off 40% because I had forgotten to put capital letters at the start of my sentence (this is math class, since when am I writting paragraphs?) Also in gym class today (we are doing dance) the teacher tells one of the students that he is the worst dancer she has ever seen and don't take dance next year. The list goes on from teacher's ripping up students work to 4 hour detentions....
> 
> In "terminale" (grade 12) you pass the national exam called the "Bac". It's extremely stressful! It's not uncommon to repeat grades here. A girl in my class is 20 and has been in the same grade since she was 17.
> 
> I'm sorry for this extremely long rant, just this has been bothering so much. I still love French culture, food, fashion etc, but I HATE HATE HATE their high school.
> 
> P.S: Not all French people dress nicely and they all think NYC is the best city ever (I think they have been watching too much Gossip Girl )




LOL!! I remember that. Im from Paris. But the worst is the teachers. I have memories of being called in front of the board and insulted in front of everyone. Im in America since August and it is much more relaxed. 
At least when the teachers ask questions and your hand isnt raised they dont jump on you.
But having school on Saturday is strange! if you have school on saturday you shouldnt have school on Wednesday.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> CuteClassy- I'm a sophomore. I recently just had meetings with my counselor & she told me if I want to be a journalist (I want to major in communications, minor in journalism for a Sports Broadcasting career) I have to get an internship either this summer or next summer. I want one this summer, because next summer is going to be insane. I have to take ACT & SAT classes, an English 122 class & Sportsmed class at the local college & then my high school choir is going to Japan & Hawaii for a tour! AH.
> 
> *Being in high school is stressful.*



Amen to that! Hahaha. It's fun too though. I'm trying not to get too caught up in the stress and just enjoy being a kid while I still can.


----------



## coco5

coco5 said:


> LOL!! I remember that. Im from Paris. But the worst is the teachers. I have memories of being called in front of the board and insulted in front of everyone. Im in America since August and it is much more relaxed.
> At least when the teachers ask questions and your hand isnt raised they dont jump on you.
> But having school on Saturday is strange! if you have school on saturday you shouldnt have school on Wednesday.



U dont have spring break?? all my friends have 2 weeks in april too
The french school system is stressful but i think we have more respect for the teachers than they do in America. And we make more efforts to get good grades as obviously when the teachers read your grades out loud u'd rather have an 18/20 (c'est bien, c'est bien!) than an 8/20 which results in a  very embarrassing moment!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They read your grades out loud? So weird! They specifically say we SHOULDN'T share our grades with others around here.


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ They read your grades out loud? So weird! They specifically say we SHOULDN'T share our grades with others around here.



lol yeah they do. And they always make mocking comments on them. 
I know. I thought that was so weird when i arrived in the USA.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ They read your grades out loud? So weird! They specifically say we SHOULDN'T share our grades with others around here.



They do that in Asia, a lot. They really emphasize your grades if they aren't perfect. My father tells me his story of going to school in Vietnam anytime I talk about my workload. American schools, private or public, are really a lot more casual and relaxed compared to the rest of the world. AP classes are the equivalent to what 6 graders in some countries are doing as "beginner" classes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I knew that about Asia, but I didn't about France. It's amazing how different the cultures are. We have family friends who had to move to Asia for business who have a daughter in Elementary School and they were amazed at how things were run over there. None of the other kids would make friends with her, no birthday parties, no play dates, it was just study study study.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

In other news...
http://www.juicycouture.com/womens/swim/y86909/miss-softee-demi-top
What do you guys think of this bathing suit? I realize it is still snowing outside but Spring Break is just around the corner! I should probably start working out...gosh, I am so lazy!

Edit: They have it in other colors on different websites too, but I think I like the turquoise.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm reading Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother, which is all about a Chinese mother raising her two daughters, and its just really interesting about how they don't get to do really anything "fun".

And I thought I had it bad with my parents. Sigh.

CC- Oh my God, I already am shopping for swim suits...I have a tie-dye purple bandeau one that I muuuust get. I'm using it as inspiration to get bikini ready!

It's 72 degrees in California...my friend's just invited me over to tan! I love it...the weather can be randomly awesome.


----------



## gossipgurl

coco5 said:


> LOL!! I remember that. Im from Paris. But the worst is the teachers. I have memories of being called in front of the board and insulted in front of everyone. Im in America since August and it is much more relaxed.
> At least when the teachers ask questions and your hand isnt raised they dont jump on you.
> But having school on Saturday is strange! if you have school on saturday you shouldnt have school on Wednesday.



  I only have school Wednesday morning. You are so lucky you are from Paris, I'm in the ugliest city in France (Essaye de devenir... ) Les filles dans ma classe ne sont même pas aller à Paris. Plusiers entre eux n'ont jamais quitté la ville. C'est nul, non?


  I can't remember who posted the bathing suit thing but IT IS SO DARN CUTE! It makes me really want summer...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That was me. I think I like it, but I'm not sure...I'm too picky for my own good.


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> I only have school Wednesday morning. You are so lucky you are from Paris, I'm in the ugliest city in France (Essaye de devenir... ) Les filles dans ma classe ne sont même pas aller à Paris. Plusiers entre eux n'ont jamais quitté la ville. C'est nul, non?
> 
> 
> I can't remember who posted the bathing suit thing but IT IS SO DARN CUTE! It makes me really want summer...



lol which city is that? je veux bien essayer de deviner mais donne moi un indice genre c'est quel departement?
Graave!! c'est nul, je compatis!
M'enfin tu va quand meme faire du shopping! la chance!
Even if you only have school wednesday morning you shouldnt have school Saturday. You only have school Saturday if you don't have school at all on wednesday. Si en plus t'as cours mercredi matin plus samedi matin alors la c'est vraiment vraiment tres nul!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I'm reading Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother, which is all about a Chinese mother raising her two daughters, and its just really interesting about how they don't get to do really anything "fun".
> 
> And I thought I had it bad with my parents. Sigh.
> 
> CC- Oh my God, I already am shopping for swim suits...I have a tie-dye purple bandeau one that I muuuust get. I'm using it as inspiration to get bikini ready!
> 
> *It's 72 degrees in California...my friend's just invited me over to tan! I love it...the weather can be randomly awesome. *



I normally love winter and the snow. But I am so jealous right now. I am in need of just like a week of warm weather. Can not wait to go to the beach for Spring Break.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Today has pretty much just sucked. I'm so thankful tomorrow is Friday, and I have a fun weekend planned!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:tumbleweed:

I haven't been on in three days and it's dead around here...where is everybody? I've been out all weekend, so now I'm stuck inside today doing homework. It's finally getting nicer outside around here, it's so pretty out!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

D-E-A-D. DEAD. Where is everybody?


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> D-E-A-D. DEAD. Where is everybody?



Im here But nobody has been posting on the thread for a while


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel so abandoned...:wondering

Hahaha, but seriously where is everybody? 

Today was another boring day at school. I can't wait for the four day weekend coming up!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I feel so abandoned...:wondering
> 
> Hahaha, but seriously where is everybody?
> 
> Today was another boring day at school. I can't wait for the four day weekend coming up!



no idea. I guess they're too busy with school and such.

Same


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Are you doing anything fun? A bunch of my friends are going on college visits, but I'm just hanging around here shopping and sleeping!


----------



## alyssa18

Does anyone else have this whole coming week off? I'm so pumped...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Lucky! I'm off this Friday and Monday though, and I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm off this Friday and Monday, thank God, I need a break from school. The weather has been gorgeous here, but I am getting my allergies much earlier than last year.  

We got out of school early today, and I went to lunch and shopping with a Korean foreign exchange student. 
Outfit:
khaki J Crew chino shorts
black button down
black Chanel flip flops
black Chanel Jumbo
black Hermes belt
Chanel wayfarers 
Rolex/diamond earrings and necklace/Tiffany and Co rin


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm so jealous! I want to wear shorts and flip flops so badly!


----------



## pinkpol15h

My posts haven't been showing up! 

Wooooo I have a long weekend coming up too  I'm heading to a couple parties for a bit but I'll mostly be buried in homework. School is already halfway done!


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I'm so jealous! I want to wear shorts and flip flops so badly!



Next week it is supposed to cool down again, but for now I am taking advantage of it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's gotten nicer around here, but it's not shorts and flip flops weather


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That's not what people at my school think... :rollseyes: you should see some of these kids. IT'S FEBRUARY!!


----------



## gossipgurl

Shorts and flip flops in February?? I can't imagine...

  I can't wait for March though, short months just annoy me, plus March is one step closer to spring 

   Did anybody have V-day plans? ( I know a little late)

   I didn't even realize it was Valentine's day until I walked into History ckass and the teacher as a "Valentine's Day present", gave us a test.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

IT'S A FOUR DAY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!

It's so nice here today! Loving it!:sunnies

No Vday plans for me! My dad got me chocolate covered strawberries which were delicious though!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> IT'S A FOUR DAY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!
> 
> It's so nice here today! Loving it!:sunnies
> 
> No Vday plans for me! My dad got me chocolate covered strawberries which were delicious though!



I know!!

Lucky you  we had poring rain and wind.  At my school, the puddles were so deep we had to climb on the little brick walls 

Gossipgurl not a great V day present. That is so so french. I remember days when we would have a quiz, everyone would be groaning and then of course the teacher would say "ah vous etes pas contents? Tres bien, DEUX controles au lieu d'un"
French teachers are so mean


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I got to sleep in today...so amazing. I haven't been able to sleep in in so long! Junior year is killer and I really needed this break! Unfortunately now I have work to do...but if I do it now I can do fun things the rest of the weekend!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I got to sleep in today...so amazing. I haven't been able to sleep in in so long! Junior year is killer and I really needed this break! Unfortunately now I have work to do...but if I do it now I can do fun things the rest of the weekend!



haha today is the only day i DIDNT sleep in :O Usually i wake up around 10 at the earliest but today 8:30.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Lucky you! I get up before the sun every morning


----------



## coco5

Ok! I went shopping!! 
I got a pair of AG black knit jeans, they're really tight. Usually i have trouble finding jeans that fit as well + they were 50% off! and a cute AG pink/peach top.
Its a bit sheer though. It doesn't bother me but I can't really wear it like that around where I live. People here aren't very fashion forward to say the least. 
My dad says he has no pb with me wearing in the city ( San Francisco, its half an hour away) but not to school or here. 
That reminded me of my gorgeous white tunic. Same verdict. Shame, its so beautiful and its not like its transparent, transparent. its just a little sheer.
I miss France. 
I really don't get why some people are so touchy about clothingI mean at my school... the skirt and dresses some people wear.... But as soon as its a tiny bit transparent then its
LOL sorry for the long post:shame:
I hope it stops raining soon!


----------



## gossipgurl

coco5 said:


> Ok! I went shopping!!
> I got a pair of AG black knit jeans, they're really tight. Usually i have trouble finding jeans that fit as well + they were 50% off! and a cute AG pink/peach top.
> Its a bit sheer though. It doesn't bother me but I can't really wear it like that around where I live. People here aren't very fashion forward to say the least.
> My dad says he has no pb with me wearing in the city ( San Francisco, its half an hour away) but not to school or here.
> That reminded me of my gorgeous white tunic. Same verdict. Shame, its so beautiful and its not like its transparent, transparent. its just a little sheer.
> I miss France.
> I really don't get why some people are so touchy about clothingI mean at my school... the skirt and dresses some people wear.... But as soon as its a tiny bit transparent then its
> LOL sorry for the long post:shame:
> I hope it stops raining soon!




I say wear in anyways!!! The school can't banish you for being fashionable


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coco5 said:


> Ok! I went shopping!!
> I got a pair of AG black knit jeans, they're really tight. Usually i have trouble finding jeans that fit as well + they were 50% off! and a cute AG pink/peach top.
> Its a bit sheer though. It doesn't bother me but I can't really wear it like that around where I live. People here aren't very fashion forward to say the least.
> My dad says he has no pb with me wearing in the city ( San Francisco, its half an hour away) but not to school or here.
> That reminded me of my gorgeous white tunic. Same verdict. Shame, its so beautiful and its not like its transparent, transparent. its just a little sheer.
> I miss France.
> *I really don't get why some people are so touchy about clothing*I mean at my school... the skirt and dresses some people wear.... But as soon as its a tiny bit transparent then its
> LOL sorry for the long post:shame:
> I hope it stops raining soon!



I seriously don't get that either.

P.S. - Everything you got sounds super cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have so much homework I could be doing right now...but of course, I'm on The Purse Forum and Facebook. It's snowing like crazy here. It would be so nice to get a snow day, then I would only have a three day week! Beautiful. I have such a busy weekend planned, but it should be fun! 

Anyone watching Pretty Little Liars and/or Gossip Girl tonight?


----------



## pinkpol15h

*Coco*, those pants sound super cute! I say wear them- fashion isn't about pleasing people.

OOTD:
Beige CDG Shirt trench
Chambray Zara button up
White sheer HL pocket longsleeve (with white Energie tank underneath)
ANF Erin skinnies
Black patent irridescent Gucci hitops
two gold thin rings & wayfarer 54s


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've had such a busy week and weekend. It's so nice to be home laying on the couch, browsing tpf, and watching the E! Oscar Coverage. I have a ton of school work to do today though, and it's going to be another busy week :/ Only two weeks till Spring Break, baby! Although that means I need to get in shape and I need to find a bathing suit! So much to do!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've had such a busy week and weekend. It's so nice to be home laying on the couch, browsing tpf, and watching the E! Oscar Coverage. I have a ton of school work to do today though, and it's going to be another busy week :/ Only two weeks till Spring Break, baby! Although that means I need to get in shape and I need to find a bathing suit! So much to do!



what?? when is spring break? isnt it in April? 

Im so happy!! I MAY go back to Paris to live with my mom and finish the school year there
I may be there this week end!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nope, March! Woohoo!!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Nope, March! Woohoo!!



I had no idea it was in march :shame: yes im  Its going to be kind of weird to go back, after months in the US but still Macarons here I come lol
edit: seems like mine is in April, from the 4th to the 8th.... one week... ridiculous lol. Hopefully i will enjoy my 2 weeks of vacation in Paris.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I LOVE macaroons!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I LOVE macaroons!



I know!! they're the most delicious things ever! especially pistachio, chocolate, vanilla and coffee in order


----------



## gossipgurl

coco5 said:


> what?? when is spring break? isnt it in April?
> 
> Im so happy!! I MAY go back to Paris to live with my mom and finish the school year there
> I may be there this week end!!



You are coming back to France!!! You missed "les soldes"  I guess you will have to wait till Juin, but you have 2 weeks in April for vacation.

What made you change your mind?


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> You are coming back to France!!! You missed "les soldes"  I guess you will have to wait till Juin, but you have 2 weeks in April for vacation.
> 
> What made you change your mind?



yeah i know  shame, i will catch up in June though. Hopefully Repettos will have those wedges on sale: they are tdf
Yep 2 weeks in April!!

Not me actually. Im not getting very good grades here and my dad suggested I go finish the rest of the school year in France with my mom. Im really happy to go back to Paris but Im going to miss my dad and my dogs:cry:
I already miss them and I havent even left yet. Its not like im going to be able to chat with them on the phone lol and 3 months is a very long time 
My mom is trying to get me a ticket for the end of the week so I ll probably be there this week end  Lucky me! Im going to go spend a week in Deauville before going back to school etc.
Which town do you live in? you live in Normandie right? maybe ill see you


----------



## alyssa18

Who watched the oscars? I had to because James Franco was hosting haha. In your opinion who was best dressed? I think Reese Witherspoon looked absolutely stunning!


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ James Franco makes my heart melt


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mila Kunis looked fantastic!


----------



## gossipgurl

James Franco is gorgeous!!!

  Honestly, I didn't think any of the dresses were that great.

  I liked Selena Gomez's dress, but I don't even know if she went to the Oscar's. (I saw pics from an Oscar party with the Biebs)


  What do you guys think of those two as a couple? Personally I find it very weird. I miss Zac Efron and Vanessa Hudgens as a couple. They were the original disney it couple...


   Coco -- Repetto wedges??? Which one's? I just got all excited. J'aimerais trop des ballerines de Repetto. (rouge, noir, ou bleu)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I kind of like Justin Bieber and Selena Gomez as a couple...even though Selena annoys me. And I liked a lot of the Oscar dresses...and hated a lot of them. I'm actually watching the Oscar Fashion Police right now.


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> Coco -- Repetto wedges??? Which one's? I just got all excited. J'aimerais trop des ballerines de Repetto. (rouge, noir, ou bleu)




From the new collection! they're light blue with dark blue wedge heel I lvoe the ballerines too. I want a pair in vernis, in nude, taupe or grey. I dont want to buy black ones.
My best friend bought light blue ones with shiny patterns on it last summer and fell in a river with them on the same day


----------



## gossipgurl

coco -- J'aime trop en nude. le site ne marche et je ne peux pas trouver the light and dark blue wedges  tu peux m'envoyer une photo? 

Cute -- Really? It's the opposite with me. I like Selena but Justin annoys me. (I admit I feel bad putting down another Canadian, but he's kind of fake. His accent doesn't sound very Canadian. It sounds more like I'm trying to be gangsta even though I grew up in a little town. Rant rant rant!!! sorry  
  But the worst is Drake imo. He grew up in one of the nicest areas in Toronto yet nobody talks like him. I'm telling you, all these "stars" try to pretend like they are from the "hood".....



  I have a cold, my eyes are really puffy  anybody have any advice?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw Selena and Justin on The Fashion Police and E! News, and they were so cute! They looked like they were going to prom with their color coordination haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I kind of like Justin Bieber and Selena Gomez as a couple...even though Selena annoys me. And I liked a lot of the Oscar dresses...and hated a lot of them. I'm actually watching the Oscar Fashion Police right now.


 

They both annoy me to no end. They can stay together. I'd rather have her date someone I dislike then someone I like


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> coco -- J'aime trop en nude. le site ne marche et je ne peux pas trouver the light and dark blue wedges  tu peux m'envoyer une photo?



Oui nude c'est super, ca va avec tout mais c'est plus original que le noir.

Voici les wedge: (je les trouve trop trop belles) par contre ca doit se salir plus vite que le vernis. Ah et les salomes aussi sont belle!\\


----------



## MACsarah

coco5 said:


> I know!! they're the most delicious things ever! especially pistachio, chocolate, vanilla and coffee in order



PISTACHIO MACARONS ARE SO EFFING GOOD. I really prefer macarons when they are big, i don't like the small ones. :\


----------



## coco5

I went to Chanel today, tried on the Aloha tongs in blue & pink but found them uncomfortable. I did try on cute heeled black shoes though. So maybe instead of getting the wedges I will end up getting repetto salomes vernis... what do you think?
I cant put a picture but here's a link:
http://www.repetto.fr/boutique/salome-baya-vernis-puce-6.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Those are so cute!


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Those are so cute!



Thanks! I like that color but I think i may try to get them in a bright raspberry pink


----------



## gossipgurl

coco -- they are both so cute!!!!!! Are you back in France yet? Je suis en vacance en Bretagne en ce moment


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> coco -- they are both so cute!!!!!! Are you back in France yet? Je suis en vacance en Bretagne en ce moment




Malheureusement non I had to postpone it for a few days. I'm probably leaving next week Im enjoying my last few days here with my dad, my brother and the dogs though
Bretagne? c'est super!! Ou en Bretagne?
When are you leaving France?
Tu va aller a Paris bientôt?


----------



## gossipgurl

coco - je suis à Paris demain, mais j'ai seulement deux heures  (j'ai le train à prendre) Je serai près de la gare Saint Lazare donc je vais faire un peu de shopping. Je ne retourne pas à Paris , mais peut-etre (comment est-ce qu'on fait l'accent sur etre) en juin. Je te tiendrai au courrant


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am on a bathing suit hunt, ladies...
Two weeks until I leave for the beach!


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> coco - je suis à Paris demain, mais j'ai seulement deux heures  (j'ai le train à prendre) Je serai près de la gare Saint Lazare donc je vais faire un peu de shopping. Je ne retourne pas à Paris , mais peut-etre (comment est-ce qu'on fait l'accent sur etre) en juin. Je te tiendrai au courrant



Amuse toi bien a Paris en tout cas!! (un accent circonflexe sur le "e" comme ça: être) 
On se verra peut etre en juin alors? Shopping au programme evidemment
Je vais aller passer quelques jours en Normandie car le copain de ma mère a un appartement a Deauville. C'est a environ une heure du Havre alors qui sait?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, OMGSH already? wow i'm still wearing parkas and uggs over here. it's FREEZING in toronto. do you have anything specific in mind?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's freezing here too! But Spring Break is right around the corner!! This is my last week of school and I have a ton of work to cram in! But then it is off to the beach! I don't know what I want yet...I think I want a cute bandeau, and I'm in serious need of just a plain black all purpose bikini. I'm going to go shopping next weekend for bathing suits and other warm weather attire before I leave


----------



## coco5

Im having madeleines & meringues for dessert
Sadly Im not in Paris yet but I am enjoying my last few days here


----------



## gossipgurl

Pink -- Is it actually freezing? My mum says it's been really warm lately (maybe she just won't except (omg which one is it, except or accept? I always have trouble) the bad weather 

Classy -- I saw really cute bathing suits at H&M yesterday, but you take the risk of at least 3 other girls wearing the same thing. I saw one in a tiffany blue colour but I didn't think it looked that good on pale skin tones (like myself). Can't wait to hear about what you bought. 

Coco -- the weather has been very warm in France lately (no rain for a while.... shocking!!!! ) P.S: check your private message 



Message to anyone who watched Vampire Diairies --> IT DOESN'T COME BACK TO APRIL!!! HOW OUR WE GOING TO LIVE UNTIL THEN?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, I LOVE bandeau bathing suits! Hopefully my boobs will go down a few sizes so I can actually wear them. 

Gossip, your mom must be such the trooper. I have to take stupid public transportation to and from school :'( It's better today but MONDAY WAS KILLER. My nose was gonna fall off. 
Vampire Diaries is freaking AMAAAAAAAAAZING..!! It gets better with every episode.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> *Cute, I LOVE bandeau bathing suits! Hopefully my boobs will go down a few sizes so I can actually wear them. *
> 
> Gossip, your mom must be such the trooper. I have to take stupid public transportation to and from school :'( It's better today but MONDAY WAS KILLER. My nose was gonna fall off.
> Vampire Diaries is freaking AMAAAAAAAAAZING..!! It gets better with every episode.



Me too...it will be quite the search, but I will find one that fits! Mark my words!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Two days till break!! Woohoo!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I did my last test and handed in my last assignment today! It feels soo good. Hope everyone is doing well in school!

outfit:
black tna long zip hoodie
ripped joe's jeans jeggings
burberry rainboots (slush and water everywheree)

I'm so excited for tomorrow!  I'm going to lv with my mom after school tomorrow to pick something up. I went there last week to try on some speedies (looked really bad and weird on me) but I tried on something else just for fun and it was love at first sight. I don't want to jinx it by saying what it is lol but I can't wait to show you guys (if I actually get it). woo~


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like this swimsuit. I've been looking for something retro insprired, but I'm afraid it might look a bit too much like underwear...thoughts? http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...rtValue=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really like this swimsuit. I've been looking for something retro insprired, but I'm afraid it might look a bit too much like underwear...thoughts? http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...rtValue=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,



NO. it looks more like a lingerie ensemble than a bikini. I don't think you should get it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's what I figured...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ugh, I'm looking for swimsuits too.
I'm going to San Luis Obispo in 2 weeks, and I need a cute lil bikini!
I really like this one: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...rtValue=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,
& http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...rtValue=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,
Only problem is, I can't wear bandeaus...big boobs suck.


----------



## alyssa18

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Ugh, I'm looking for swimsuits too.
> I'm going to San Luis Obispo in 2 weeks, and I need a cute lil bikini!
> I really like this one: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...rtValue=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,
> & http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...rtValue=1&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,
> Only problem is, I can't wear bandeaus...big boobs suck.


Same here, I can never get bandeaus


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually found a Marc Jacobs bandeau crossover thing with a strap last year that sort of worked for me, but typical bandeaus never work for me either. Such a shame, they're so cute!


----------



## MACsarah

I love bandeaus because I don't have enough to fill in a typical triangle bikini! I think vinceo or one of the companies like that made a bikini top last year that was elastic and when you put it on, it pulled in all your boobs. It only came in few colors though


----------



## pinkpol15h

afternoon girls!

i was out all day with my friends yesterday and it felt so good to not have to think about homework every single second, wore:

navy anf fleece men's varsity jacket
overized camel knit gap sweater
black open back tiger french connection tank 
grey rag&bone paperbag shorts
black tights x2 (windy day)
purple patent tory burch reva flats
antha '11 city

btw, i got the graphite keepall 45! it's a big bag but i'm in love with it  i've tried on the typical bags (ie speedy) but they aren't "me." i love the graphite soso much though..

today through friday are homework days for me..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love spring break...even though I have homework I should be doing...I have two weeks to put that off haha


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h: YAYYY! congrats! how much do you love it? The 45 qualifies for carry-on on every airline, including swiss! YAYYYY! The graphite is such a understated LV color/pattern. I like the ..darkness of it. lol.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm so jealous of you girls that are on spring break! Mine isn't until April, and it's only 2 days (they are trying to make up for all of our snow days). 

Congrats on your keepall pink!

Cute- I'm having the hardest time finding a swimming suit too. Everything makes me look like a cheap hooker, and that is def. not the look I'm going for.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Thanks girls  I can't wait to travel this summer and put my keepall to good use. It's def my favourite line from LV.

OMGSH does everyone have two weeks off? I only get one week


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I get two weeks now, and then I get two days at Easter. Most schools around here don't get that though. I'm lucky because my school doesn't have to make up snow days. 

Leaving for vacay in 3 days! Woohoo! Cannot wait! I got a bunch of cute stuff at the mall last night since I had no beach vacation appropriate attire. Still didn't get a new bathing suit, I'm gonna go to a few different stores tomorrow and if I don't find one I'll just wear old ones and look for a new one down there.


----------



## pinkpol15h

the weather was amaaaaazing today.. even the WIND was warm! i'm so excited to go out tonight. a couple friends and i are going to a dessert places.. time for crepes and milkshakes! mm.


----------



## coachâ¥

I went to look at cars with my dad today, and I have know idea what I want anymore. I always thought I liked the idea of being up high in a SUV, but I fell in love with this little 4 seater BMW convertible.


----------



## MACsarah

^OMFG coach. You're already going car shopping? You've grown up so fast!

I'm so excited for you


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> ^OMFG coach. You're already going car shopping? You've grown up so fast!
> 
> I'm so excited for you



Lol! I turn 16 this month...I cannot believe it!


----------



## sparklyred

I figured this would be the best place to go to get an answer to this question.  I have a son who is graduating 8th grade and I have no idea what the protocol is for a present.  What did you get from your parents for your 8th grade graduation??  All input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MACsarah

First off, congratulate your son on getting trough middle school! Those are really the toughest years, imho. 

My parents got me a watch and my mother took me out shopping and told me to point at anything I wanted. Both of the present where really from both of them. I appreciated all of it and I would of been fine with getting nothing, looking back at it. I told my parents I wanted nothing as they agreed to send me to boarding school for HS, which I thought was really my main gift, where the ones who gave me the chance to excel in school and they always spoil me.


My middle school was a very "show-off"ish school as in the parents bought extravagant gifts for their 13/14 year olds. With that said, I don't think its normal for boys across the country to get rolex watches for their 8th grade promo. I think one of the more common gifts for boys for graduation of any sort are technology related things. Has he been saying how hard it is to do homework/_play games_ on his computer? Maybe get him a new computer. Does he need a new phone? Is he into photography? Maybe a new DSLR body or a lens? 

All the best wishes for you and your son in high school! You're almost done with the 3 years of middle school, just 4 more years of high school and hes off to college!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I never got a gift for my 8th grade vacation. What does your son like? If he likes gadgets, you could get him an iPad, xbox, DSLR. If he's into clothing as well, you could get him a really special watch or pair of cuff links he could keep forever. 
When I was in gr8, a lot of my guy friends were into shoes, sneakers, whatever lol. You can give him a limited edition pair of kicks from a brand/design he likes.


----------



## coachâ¥

Is it boring to wear black to my own birthday party? I'm dieing to wear my new blue suede CL Daffodil pumps, but they only look good with a black dress.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

coach&#9829;;18464806 said:
			
		

> Is it boring to wear black to my own birthday party? I'm dieing to wear my new blue suede CL Daffodil pumps, but they only look good with a black dress.



omg coach love those! are they hard to walk in?


I haven't been around lately with school but I ordered my new PS1 Black Large. I cant wait!!


----------



## coachâ¥

They were a little hard to walk in at first, but after wearing them around the house all day I think I finally got them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;18395908 said:
			
		

> I went to look at cars with my dad today, and I have know idea what I want anymore. I always thought I liked the idea of being up high in a SUV, but I fell in love with this little 4 seater BMW convertible.



I have no idea what kind of car I want either...I would love a convertible but I could only use it a few months of the year around here, so I think I want an SUV. I like bigger cars. I'm behind on the car shopping, but there's too much else I have to do! Must get around to that soon...


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I def want a big car. SUVs are just so cool lol.

I got two offers of admission today! The programs are my backups but still.. time for a little reward shopping  something small, not wallets or jewellery. Hmm.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ CONGRATS.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Thanks sweetie  can't believe how fast this year passed.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I def want a big car. SUVs are just so cool lol.
> 
> *I got two offers of admission today! The programs are my backups but still.. time for a little reward shopping  something small, not wallets or jewellery. Hmm*.



HAPPY DANCE! 

I'm not driving until next year, and thats if I have spare time, but I'm really into the thought of driving a sparkly red convertible and I'll only drive it during the summer/holiday breaks anyways. 

Stay safe on the roads!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm getting my permit this month! YAY! I'm so stoked. I'm going to be a general Californian, and ask for a Jeep...
I like the idea of having a really relaxed and chill car. I'm not the type whose into tiny sports cars or anything.
And Coach, black is _not_ boring for your own party! Those heels sound TDF.

I'm just going to say, the weather in California is currently amazing. 85 degrees in March! YES! I'm tanning as I type.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I got my SAT scores back today and I did pretty well thankfully. Such a load off.


----------



## MACsarah

My friends decided to text me during class on april 1st that our dorm has been ransacked by thieves and all the doorms are empty. Me being unaware of the date, as usual, started panicking and telling everyone, including the teacher.

Not only did I look insane, but I looked incredibly stupid. 

I hate april fools.

CuTe_ClAsSy: congratulations! time to celebrate!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I'm getting my permit this month! YAY! I'm so stoked. I'm going to be a general Californian, and ask for a Jeep...
> I like the idea of having a really relaxed and chill car. I'm not the type whose into tiny sports cars or anything.
> And Coach, black is _not_ boring for your own party! Those heels sound TDF.
> 
> I'm just going to say, the weather in California is currently amazing. 85 degrees in March! YES! I'm tanning as I type.



so lucky! I am jealous. Its 40 here in NYC. 

Cute: Congrats! reward time!!

Mac: OMG! thats such a cruel joke. you must of thought of all your goodies i would! LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's freezing here too, but I like the cold. 

MAC - Oh my gosh I hate April fools! Thankfully nobod played any tricks on me today...


----------



## MACsarah

Yep. Pretty sure I'll never live that joke down with anyone. The best way to get people to question your insanity is to be freaked out about losing all your materiel items. I didn't even think of my computer being stolen, I was just hoping my clothes and accessories where okay. April 1st was not my day 

XoJUICYCOUTURE: why have we not been seeing you around tpf as much now? haha. Hows college going? is it amazing?

CuTe_ClAsSy: lucky! at least one of us can have nice friends.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ See, I just don't have friends to play jokes on me lol

Dont worry, I would freak over my missing clothes too.


----------



## MACsarah

^Less money to have to spend birthday presents on! 

Are you excited about summer? I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I can't wait! do you have any plans yet?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm so excited! I just have to make it through these last couple months of AP exams and SAT subject tests and then I'm done! I'm going to be so busy I think it will probably go quickly. I'm not sure what I'm doing yet this summer. I'm thinking of taking some college classes, and I have to go on visits to see where I want to apply next year. But other than that, no plans, except sunning by the pool of course


----------



## MACsarah

Ugh. Finals. ugh to the max..  Your summer sounds fun! haha. Hope you don't forget the sunscreen with that much sun tanning!

are you going to prom this year? gotten a dress yet?


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> My friends decided to text me during class on april 1st that our dorm has been ransacked by thieves and all the doorms are empty. Me being unaware of the date, as usual, started panicking and telling everyone, including the teacher.
> 
> Not only did I look insane, but I looked incredibly stupid.
> 
> I hate april fools.
> 
> CuTe_ClAsSy: congratulations! time to celebrate!


 
Is it bad that I laughed at your post....?! LOL sorry honey but your reaction was hilarious, esp the teacher part.

It's saturday night already... where did the time go


----------



## coco5

I got Chanel sunnies!! 5170 model, the ones with the white bow! I love them 

Sorry Mac   lol my best friend pretended to admit that my new sunnies were ugly but I knew from the beginning that it was for April Fools.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> Yep. Pretty sure I'll never live that joke down with anyone. The best way to get people to question your insanity is to be freaked out about losing all your materiel items. I didn't even think of my computer being stolen, I was just hoping my clothes and accessories where okay. April 1st was not my day
> 
> XoJUICYCOUTURE: why have we not been seeing you around tpf as much now? haha. Hows college going? is it amazing?
> 
> CuTe_ClAsSy: lucky! at least one of us can have nice friends.



I am back now hun! yay more MJ talk.  It is going great! had a little bit of drama but it has seemed to brush over and all is well..just madness with all these projects finals EVERYTHING! grrr!  hows school for you!?


----------



## MACsarah

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> I am back now hun! *yay more MJ talk*.  It is going great! had a little bit of drama but it has seemed to brush over and all is well..just madness with all these projects finals EVERYTHING! grrr!  hows school for you!?





I'm glad you're back! School for me has been fine. There hasn't been any drama involving me. Thats very positive! haha. Still super excited to get home and hang out with friends and just..let it be summer.

Pink: Yes. It wasn't funny.

Jk. yeah, i would be laughing, too, if I wasn't the one that got pranked.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> I'm glad you're back! School for me has been fine. There hasn't been any drama involving me. Thats very positive! haha. Still super excited to get home and hang out with friends and just..let it be summer.
> 
> Pink: Yes. It wasn't funny.
> 
> Jk. yeah, i would be laughing, too, if I wasn't the one that got pranked.



I could imagine! east coast weather is not pleasant! Atleast its getting warmer..thank god! So my PS1 is backorder...lovely and now I have to wait a week. :cry:


----------



## MACsarah

Haha. def. All my friends from back home are posting pictures of them on the beach and in shorts. Its like they are rubbing it in my face!

Was size/color did you order? YAYY. I'm so excited for you! haha. the 1 week will be well wroth it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just ordered a Damier Azur Speedy 35! So excited! I needed this little pick me up right about now. It has been out of stock forever. I tried to get it on vacation and it was out of stock in store down there as well. So excited! And just in time for spring!


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Just ordered a Damier Azur Speedy 35! So excited! I needed this little pick me up right about now. It has been out of stock forever. I tried to get it on vacation and it was out of stock in store down there as well. So excited! And just in time for spring!



Congrats cute!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

MACsarah said:


> Haha. def. All my friends from back home are posting pictures of them on the beach and in shorts. Its like they are rubbing it in my face!
> 
> Was size/color did you order? YAYY. I'm so excited for you! haha. the 1 week will be well wroth it



Black Large  I cant wait to rock it! i am itching every day checking my email waiting for that tracking # woohoo!


----------



## mcb100

hi girls! how has everyone been? I haven't posted here in foreverrr. I've been so busy lately. Unfortunately, my wardrobe is suffering because I'm saving all my money for a Chanel necklace and another Chanel handbag. (I was thinking the rock and chain bag? I really just need a nice, big, black bag that goes with everything and I love the chain detail on Chanels.) I love the summertime...the weather is horrible atm where I am. The winter was really rough and now it's freezing cold and raining all the time. 
    i've developed a mad passion for beauty products of all kinds which is not helping me save for that Chanel!! (I don't have my career job yet. I have one of those dinky little side jobs.) 
     Hey, I also have another question for you guys. Are your friends in real life as into designer stuff and high fashion as you are? Mine aren't. I'm not even necessarily talking about people who own designer things (I have to scrimp and save for mine), but more of just friends who love to read fashion magazines and are into that stuff? I don't. For some reason, my friends are just not that into that. Kind of bums me out. I think in my whole life I've only had two friends who loved high fashion, or fashion at all. I've lost touch with them but it was nice having someone to look at magazines with and shop with. 
  I love them for who they are, I'm just saying it'd be nice to have another fashion obsessed friend. (I had a print out of a purse I wanted this past xmas on my dresser and my friend picked it up and pronounced the world "Chanel" wrong. She pronounced it "Channel" as in like television channel.) Haha, we're so different but I still love them!


----------



## coco5

mcb100 said:


> Hey, I also have another question for you guys. Are your friends in real life as into designer stuff and high fashion as you are? Mine aren't. I'm not even necessarily talking about people who own designer things (I have to scrimp and save for mine), but more of just friends who love to read fashion magazines and are into that stuff? I don't. For some reason, my friends are just not that into that. Kind of bums me out. I think in my whole life I've only had two friends who loved high fashion, or fashion at all. I've lost touch with them but it was nice having someone to look at magazines with and shop with.
> I love them for who they are, I'm just saying it'd be nice to have another fashion obsessed friend. (I had a print out of a purse I wanted this past xmas on my dresser and my friend picked it up and pronounced the world "Chanel" wrong. She pronounced it "Channel" as in like television channel.) Haha, we're so different but I still love them!



Good choice about the Chanel!!

My bff is as into fashion as I am, well almost. She loves shopping, reads fashion magazines etc. But she doesn't spend hours on the Internet looking at the last "defiles" and memorizing who did which bag and which dress lol. Yes Im crazy. 
But yeah I love being able to have a friend I can call and tell her how i got this or that dress.
We can spend hours chatting about fashion.
I do not have a lot of close friends. My other close friend does not care at all about fashion. So I don't talk about it with her.
Im just grateful my bff does. I am really really obsessed by fashion so i think it'd be hard for me to have no one to share it with.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm so frustrated at my "friend" right now. She asked me if I wanted to go somewhere with her during spring break and I said no. We've been falling out since the fall of 2010! She doesn't get that  I can't be friends with her. I choose to grow up and handle my load, while she's still off doing what she's always been doing. I don't know how to make it any more clearer. People grow apart and have different ideals.



XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> Black Large  I cant wait to rock it! i am itching every day checking my email waiting for that tracking # woohoo!



WOOOHOO! hahaha. Keep us updated on it! You ordered it perfectly in time for spring! yay


----------



## mcb100

^I don't know exactly what happened between you guys or what caused the falling out but I just went through the same thing this year. (Like three months ago, to be precise.) I learned that you can't keep a friend around just because of history. It was my bff of four years, actually. But before three months ago we had a falling out. And we just fought soo much this year. And she was just acting sneaky, always leaving me out of things, and our personalities have always been different even though there was never really any problems with that. Idk, it just wasn't even worth it to try and save our friendship because neither of us was happy anymore. (I just feel like we're not on the same level. She's extremely immature and has been acting selfish.)
   That's exactly what I learned. As you grow, you look for different things in a friend and different people have different goals and ideas than you may have in life.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Only one of my real life friends (PurseXaXholic) is into fashion. I have some friends that are sort of into it, but not as much as I am. I don't really have a lot of friends anymore. I hate the word immature more than anything, and I cringe at calling someone immature, but so many girls in my school that I used to be friends with are just that. I mean I wouldn't call myself all grown up or anything, I'm only sixteen, but I can at least think for myself and form my own opinions and think about the consequences of my actions. So many of my old friends are petty and selfish and they lie and sneak around and talk behind people's backs and are so obsessed with being "cool", and I just don't need that. I have more important things to worry about. Teenage girls are pretty much just awful haha. I have my best friend (PurseXaXholic), and a couple other close friends, and really no one else. My closest friend after Purse doesn't care at all about fashion, she's a nerd and I love her


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Only one of my real life friends (PurseXaXholic) is into fashion. I have some friends that are sort of into it, but not as much as I am. I don't really have a lot of friends anymore. I hate the word immature more than anything, and I cringe at calling someone immature, but so many girls in my school that I used to be friends with are just that. I mean I wouldn't call myself all grown up or anything, I'm only sixteen, but I can at least think for myself and form my own opinions and think about the consequences of my actions. So many of my old friends are petty and selfish and they lie and sneak around and talk behind people's backs and are so obsessed with being "cool", and I just don't need that. I have more important things to worry about. Teenage girls are pretty much just awful haha. I have my best friend (PurseXaXholic), and a couple other close friends, and really no one else. My closest friend after Purse doesn't care at all about fashion, she's a nerd and I love her


 
I HATE TEENAGE GIRLS. 'nuff said. 
But I'm at the same point as you. I'm all over the ridiculous petty drama, I just don't care. I'm friends with people, and if you try to bring that stuff into my life, I'm sorry, but I don't need to be your friend. 
That's my theory.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ And that is why we're friends 

Btw...I would like you to start posting on your blog again! haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Crap.... I'm really lazy. 
Sorry, I'll get to it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yay! New post!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Just for you


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> I'm so frustrated at my "friend" right now. She asked me if I wanted to go somewhere with her during spring break and I said no. We've been falling out since the fall of 2010! She doesn't get that I can't be friends with her. I choose to grow up and handle my load, while she's still off doing what she's always been doing. I don't know how to make it any more clearer. People grow apart and have different ideals.


 
Me too. Well, the falling out was last year and we are no longer actual friends. She was one of my bfs too. I'm pretty happy though. Like you said, people grow up and realize we must all take responsibility and be disciplined. 
I mean, she technically grew up too... she did some pretty adult stuff (LOL) I'm morally against.

When you look back on the past, it's interesting how high school changes people (for good or bad).


My friends definitely like SHOPPING! haha. But as far as fashion goes, I have one friend who visits fashion blogs and stuff like that but when I try to talk about fashion with my friends, none of them feel as passionate as I do. They lose interest quite quickly. Doesn't matter, fashion is my own thing and it's my escape, so I don't really mind that my friends aren't greatly into it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

PurseXaXholic said:


> Crap.... I'm really lazy.
> Sorry, I'll get to it


 
I checked your blog yesterday! I was like OH I haven't seen Purse's blog in such a long time, and when I got to your blog, the last post was updated in like, Feb! lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Same here on the friends who like shopping but not fashion. Fashion is my escape as well. I like that not all my friends are that into it as well. It would be boring if we were all into the exact same stuff.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Me too. Well, the falling out was last year and we are no longer actual friends. She was one of my bfs too. I'm pretty happy though. Like you said, people grow up and realize we must all take responsibility and be disciplined.
> *I mean, she technically grew up too... she did some pretty adult stuff (LOL) I'm morally against.*
> 
> When you look back on the past, it's interesting how high school changes people (for good or bad).
> 
> 
> My friends definitely like SHOPPING! haha. But as far as fashion goes, I have one friend who visits fashion blogs and stuff like that but when I try to talk about fashion with my friends, none of them feel as passionate as I do. They lose interest quite quickly. Doesn't matter, fashion is my own thing and it's my escape, so I don't really mind that my friends aren't greatly into it.





I have no idea why but that line was just so amusing to me. You actually made me laugh. Tough feat. Congrats  haha

Highschool is such a weird time in life. It's crazy how much I've changed, how much everybody has. I look back at freshman me and just laugh hysterically (and sometimes want to cry lol). I'm sure two years from now when I'm in college I will look back at Junior me now and want to laugh/cry as well haha


----------



## coachâ¥

How funny pink, I was just about to post a story like that! 

As for friends into fashion, most of mine wear designer things, but don't really talk about it...I don't know if that makes any sense?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Makes perfect sense. 
A lot of the kids I go to school with are sort of like that. Everyone comes from pretty lucrative families and their moms shop at high end stores...so that's what they wear. They don't know anything about/don't really concern themselves with fashion though.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

The people in my school...... They _think_ they like fashion. But they don't know what it is. LOL if you catch my drift, all trends, all pulled out of seventeen magazine. No real minds of their own when it comes to fashion. This year I've been extordinarily lazy. Hopefully it's just Junior year and when this is over I'll get back into it. Well, I'm trying to get back into it now.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I don't know why everyone says high school is the best time of our lives. Everyone has so much pride and ego. I'm so sick of hypocrites and two-faced jerks. UGH. Honestly, every day, I have to deal with my peers trying to talk me down to make themselves look better in front of "cool" kids. (FYI these "cool" kids are going nowhere but downhill. They can party, get high, drink, etc etc etc all they want but NONE of them have a future. BTW yes, the girl that used to be my one of my bfs is now a "cool" kid.) I call them out on it and silence is what I get. I may look like a b*tch but it really doesn't matter. People need to let go of their pride- they are SO unwilling to admit that they care too much about what they look like to others. I can't even begin to tell you guys what liars these kids are. The way they change their behaviour when certain people are around is mindblowing. I've always had a talent for reading people, and no one else sees the fakeness, so I end up looking overly mean and harsh. Sometimes I do feel bad for them- they must be really uncontent with their lives that they have to try to pretend to be something else. I don't even consider myself "mature beyond my years." HONESTLY, I sometimes really think people around me are completely incompetent. 
Also, 70% of people around me have average grades. They constantly complain about how they wish they had my marks or how hard the workload is. Although it's true that our school is more difficult than others, maybe they would be able to do well if they didn't spend all their time procrastinating, and then complaining. How these kids will survive university the next four years is beyond me.

/ENDRANT. I have no idea where that came from lol. Perhaps the stress of university is freaking me the heck out. I really doubt I can make it onto the principals scholar list (list of top ten students in each grade). Stupid kids take their stupid easy courses and get their stupid 99%.. WHYY!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ 

I can completely relate to everything you are saying! The fakeness, the obsession to be "cool", the lying, the looking like a b*tch when you actually stand up for what you believe in. You would not believe some of the crap that has gone down recently with these girls who are supposedly my "friends." Uh, yeah, sorry, you sure don't act like it. I have no time or patience for that, b*tches. 

They aren't even worth my time. Complaining about them is useless, calling them names just puts me on their level, even if it is justified. Now I just feel like a silly, over-dramatic, highschool girl. But hey, we are all entitled to our hormonal teenage girl moments every once in a while! 

Rant over. 

I'm one of those lazy procrastinators... :shame: But I don't complain that I don't get 100%s on everything. I know I'm a lazy underachiever, and I've pretty much accepted it. School is just not THAT important to me. I still get better grades than most, and if you want straight As at my school you literally have to kill yourself for them, and I'm just not THAT concerned about it. I do what I need to do to keep my marks up, but I'm not obsessive about it. I work better under pressure, so I always leave things till the last minute. Not a good philosophy I know, but it works for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My bag should be here tomorrow! Yayayay!  Unfortunately I also have to take the ACT tomorrow...but when I get home hopefully my new bag will be here waiting to cheer me up!


----------



## mcb100

congrats! When a new bag  comes in the mail (which isn't very often for me) it makes my whole day! =)


----------



## MACsarah

Starring at a word document with a title and a first line. I don't know what to do with it. 

Also freaking out about a interview I have on Wednesday. When I mean freaking out, I mean, I can't tell anyone about it, I just found out about it yesterday.. I don't know how I'm going to handle it. 



pinkpol15h said:


> Me too. Well, the falling out was last year and we are no longer actual friends. She was one of my bfs too. I'm pretty happy though. Like you said, people grow up and realize we must all take responsibility and be disciplined.
> I mean, she technically grew up too... she did some pretty adult stuff (LOL) I'm morally against.
> 
> When you look back on the past, it's interesting how high school changes people (for good or bad).




I'm glad to hear that you're happy as I always hear about people being sad about losing friends, but I can't say I miss her. It feels weird to say when she was so important to me 1 year ago. 

I can honestly say I love high school but that's because I had horrible middle school years. I believe these 4 years will be some of the best years of my life as it has already started of better than I could of imagined.


----------



## pinkpol15h

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> My bag should be here tomorrow! Yayayay!  Unfortunately I also have to take the ACT tomorrow...but when I get home hopefully my new bag will be here waiting to cheer me up!


 
GOOD LUCK, SWEETIE!!!! You'll do fantastic =) 
Mod pics of the 35 when it comes! =)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ Thanks  The test wasn't bad at all. And my bag was here waiting for me when I came home!  She's beautiful! I'll take pics tonight!


----------



## MACsarah

soo...A perfume (as in eau du parfum) spilled all over my makeup case, which then spilled all over my room, which resulted in all of my things smelling like Chanel which then resulted in my throat being closed up and me having a nauseating voice. My throat is so dry..and ew. I swear to god, if it's gone by the time my interview comes, I will never wear perfume again.

CuTe_ClAsSy: olalala. new bag! are you done with all of your tests now?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Unfortunately not. I have to take APs in May and SAT Subject Tests in May/June. Oh the joys of Junior year!


----------



## MACsarah

3 cheers for being a freshman! 

Jikes, lots of tests this year. Which test was the hardest that you've taken this year? I'm so scared to take the SAT because I'm afraid of messing up both the times and then being screwed.


----------



## coachâ¥

Speaking of bags, I'm dieing for a new one...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> 3 cheers for being a freshman!
> 
> Jikes, lots of tests this year. Which test was the hardest that you've taken this year? I'm so scared to take the SAT because I'm afraid of messing up both the times and then being screwed.



They pretty much all suck...but SATs probably suck the hardest. Long and tiring. And everybody FREAKS out about them and talks about pretty much nothing else all of Junior year. Just don't get stressed out over them and you'll be fine, because in the end they really aren't that big of a deal. And you can take them multiple times.


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;18623574 said:
			
		

> Speaking of bags, I'm dieing for a new one...


 
haha story of my life (and yours, I'm sure).

are you interested in any particular ones?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just got my prom dress back from the tailor and it fits perfectly! Yay! I'm really not that excited for prom, but I'm excited to look fabulous! lol


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> haha story of my life (and yours, I'm sure).
> 
> are you interested in any particular ones?



Lol! As of now (because I know I'll change my mind), I'm obsessed with the Bal Papier A3 I think? It's the larger one.

Cute_Classy-Awww, I'm jealous! We're not allowed to go to prom unless asked by a senior. What does your dress look like?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ My school is super small so all the juniors and seniors go, and technically the sophomores and freshmen are allowed to go too but they never do unless an upperclassmen asks them. 

My dress is black and white patterned, and has a deep v in the front and back which is trimmed with sequin and beading, and there's a thick sequin and beaded waistband. I can't find a picture online but I quite like it  It's very different for a prom dress, which I like.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^ My school is super small so all the juniors and seniors go, and technically the sophomores and freshmen are allowed to go too but they never do unless an upperclassmen asks them.
> 
> My dress is black and white patterned, and has a deep v in the front and back which is trimmed with sequin and beading, and there's a thick sequin and beaded waistband. I can't find a picture online but I quite like it  It's very different for a prom dress, which I like.



It sounds very pretty. I'm not into the regular "prom dresses" either. Most are tacky or boring.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes. I just love neon green bedazzled satin...http://www.promgirl.com/shop/dresses/viewitem-PD589725 cuuuuuteeee


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yes. I just love neon green bedazzled satin...http://www.promgirl.com/shop/dresses/viewitem-PD589725 cuuuuuteeee



Very  Last year a girl wore pink and black zebra, I don't think I need to say anymore...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

...blue sequin cheetah ladies and gentlemen


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;18626230 said:
			
		

> Lol! As of now (because I know I'll change my mind), I'm obsessed with the Bal Papier A3 I think? It's the larger one.
> 
> Cute_Classy-Awww, I'm jealous! We're not allowed to go to prom unless asked by a senior. What does your dress look like?


 
Nice choice! I was thinking of getting the A4 in green when Bal had that small promo online, but unfortunately, they don't ship to Canada. 
When they first came out, I thought they were so cheap-looking, but after seeing mod pics, I kept craving them. I saw someone with a black A3 on this forum and it was TDF.

The weather is amazing this week! I'm in full-on spring mode- so ready for sandals and cute pedis.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It was so nice this weekend and today! It rained a bit today, but I love spring rain. It's going to get chilly again tomorrow, and it's going to rain most of the week I think. I love rain, but I am sick of the cold...


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

its my birthday today! turning 19! ahaha I honestly cant believe it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Your last teen year! You're ancient! Hahahaha 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! artyhat:


----------



## mcb100

^^We share the same birthday. Happy birthday to you, also! My friends made such a fuss over me today, did you have a good birthday as well?

Also, girlies, I have a question to ask you all. I really want this gorgeous Chanel necklace but it's 1,200 dollars. It's one of those got-to-have-it kind of things, and if I don't buy it, it certainly won't get out of my head. It's not current, I don't think I can find it anywhere else. I definitely know I would wear it everyday. But it is so hard for me to justify spending 1,200 dollars on costume jewelry....I have a side job, I don't make tons of money at the moment, so it would be a big deal, you know? There are bags to save up for. But if I don't buy it, I won't stop thinking about it. Would you guys spend 1,200 dollars on a piece of costume jewelry if you absolutely loved it and knew you'd get a lot of use out of it? Or no? To buy or not to buy? (I'm pretty sure I'd have the money by the end of this month since it's my birthday, so I'm trying to decide whether or not to purchase it.)


----------



## pinkpol15h

*mcb & juicy, happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Cute, I love the fresh smell of rain. But when the worms come out.. it's a different story lol.

Mcb, I personally am not financially ready to spend over 1k on a necklace. You also mentioned it's costume jewelry? Personally, it seems tome that costume jewelry does not seem like an investment piece. However, you mentioned that it's a classic piece and although I may not be ready to spend that much, statement pieces are worth spending a lot for. Do you think this piece will be sold out quickly? Whenever I am unsure if I want to spend a lot of money on something, my mom always tells me to wait a couple of months or even years. If you still want to buy it after such a long period of time, it means you really love it and it's not an impulsive buy. 
It honestly does seems like A LOT though. I personally would start off with smaller, less expensive items (like earrings) and work my way up to the stuff in the four figures. Just my two cents =)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Happy Birthday mcb100!


----------



## coco5

Happy Birthday to both of you!!

Im really happy: Im back in Paris


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yay! Are you originally from Paris? Or California?


----------



## mcb100

i'm starting to dislike ebay.

i've always loved it, but i'm saving and saving for a specific item and every time i go on ebay just to window shop, I always find something I just have to have. And there aren't more in stock of things because it's Ebay.....once it's gone from a seller, then it's definitely gone.


----------



## coco5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yay! Are you originally from Paris? Or California?



Originally from Paris Ive only lived in CA for a couple months.


----------



## MACsarah

Happy birthday, Juicy & Coco! Hope you guys had fantastic celebrations.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

thanks everyone for the bday wishes!  kept it very small just din din with the family. how is everyone's week going?


----------



## coachâ¥

Happy Birthday to both of you!

My week was stressful. Teachers are trying to cram everything in before spring break next week.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm frustrated. I want to get a job this summer and I am looking everywhere, but on everyone's website it says you have to be 18 to apply. These are jobs that I should be totally capable of doing. It makes me angry!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Red Flags? McDonalds? Newspaper delivery? Summer camp?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't know what red flags is...
Newspapers are delivered by adults in vans around here. 
I hadn't thought of summer camp. I'll look in to that one!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oops, I meant 6 flags! Wonderland (Canadian equivalent of 6 flags) hires 16 y/o.


----------



## MACsarah

You could always tutor little kids! A lot of my friends have done that previously and loved it. I would only recommend it if you love kids. When I mean love, I mean like..you wouldn't think of telling them that santa isn't real.


----------



## mcb100

does anyone know if Macys is a good place to work for? 
I applied for them. I highly doubt I'll get the job because I haven't worked anywhere except a side job for my relatives, which means I have no previous working/retail experience so I basically didn't attach a resume. I didn't apply to be a cosmetics SA either, just a cashier/clerk in other departments.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> You could always tutor little kids! A lot of my friends have done that previously and loved it. I would only recommend it if you love kids. When I mean love, I mean like..you wouldn't think of telling them that santa isn't real.



 
Santa isn't real?! 
:cry:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mcb100 said:


> does anyone know if Macys is a good place to work for?
> I applied for them. I highly doubt I'll get the job because I haven't worked anywhere except a side job for my relatives, which means I have no previous working/retail experience so I basically didn't attach a resume. I didn't apply to be a cosmetics SA either, just a cashier/clerk in other departments.



Based on my research, if you don't have prior retail experience, you aren't getting a retail job. So I don't really know how you ever get into that field...Hopefully you will get lucky!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Haven't done this in awhile..
OOTD:
Olive military-esque silk blouse from Gap (I really want one from Equipment!)
Black J Brand pencil leg jeans
Black velvet HOH flats




mcb100 said:


> does anyone know if Macys is a good place to work for?
> I applied for them. I highly doubt I'll get the job because I haven't worked anywhere except a side job for my relatives, which means I have no previous working/retail experience so I basically didn't attach a resume. I didn't apply to be a cosmetics SA either, just a cashier/clerk in other departments.


 
I know people with no work experience land jobs in retail. They all have great style and are very professional. Good luck!


----------



## MACsarah

Hollister/abercrombie/gilly hicks are always into hiring high school students. You just have you pretend your favorite color is navy blue and flip flops while working.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

See it said you have to be 18 to work at Abercrombie, which I thought was weird, not that I have a strong desire to work at Abercrombie...


----------



## mcb100

^I know and that always used to bother me when i was under 18 because i remember when buying a sweater or something there, they were always trying to recruit me, one employee had tried to lure me into going to an A&F job interview and then they'd ask how old I was and I'd be under 18 and they'd just be like "sorry about that." Haha. From what I understand, it's 18 at Abercrombie and Fitch, and it's 17 at Abercrombie Kids, and 17 at Hollister.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I read that somewhere too. 
There is a job open at the mall in one of my favorite stores that I know like the back of my hand and I think I could do a really good job at! My usual SA there even said she would love for me to come work there, but I'm too young...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey ladies 

I've been in a studying rut lately.. watching more tv than I should, not putting in as much extra effort into school was before, et al. So tonight, I'm gonna try and get back into my old groove- studying and working into the morning. 
Do you girls get lazy around this time too? School is so close to ending and I'm just not feeling motivated nough!

It's so weird that my parents are going out and shopping and having fun when I'm stuck at home this 4-day weekend working on school stuff =| (except Sunday, I'm getting baptized woo!)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Congrats on the baptism! 
I'm always lazy when it comes to school, but particularly at this time of the year. I just want summer already!


----------



## mcb100

hey girls! did some shopping. got a new Juicy tracksuit, some Juicy tees, and my first Juicy charm bracelet. I love juicy for casual days. lol. Also got some tees and underwear from calvin klein as well as a belt. I got a tote from Micheal Kors for studying and errands. Also, I bought a Coach bag and key chain which was unexpected because I'm usually not a really huge fan of Coach or anything. But their keychains are adorable, and recently they have these really cute shimmery purses out. I also stopped at MAC and got a few things but they didn't really have anything I wanted. Was too tired to go into Bcbg, but I usually like their stuff as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Coach keychains are the cutest! Congrats on all your new stuff!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Less than a month left of school!  In the meantime I must study for AP exams...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:tumbleweed:

Where is everybody?


----------



## MACsarah

Here! 


Ahh. You get out early this year! luck butt.


----------



## coachâ¥

Did anyone else watch the royal wedding? Kate's dress was stunning.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I did! She looked gorgeous! As did her sister! As did Harry...


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I did! She looked gorgeous! As did her sister! As did Harry...



Oh my godd, Harry...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I should be studying for my AP exams...but of course I'm not. I do not have the mental capacity to study on a friday night.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I should be studying for my AP exams...but of course I'm not. I do not have the mental capacity to study on a friday night.



Tell me about it! If I don't get plans soon I may be doing the same thing.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Loved Kate's dress =)

i'm in a total bizarre state of mind right now. School has taken over my life and my mind.  only a couple months leftttt... anyway, i wore:
gap white rouched front vneck
cobalt ag jeans, slightly rolled up
coral tory burch moccasins w gold hw
this sweater in grey w slightly diff design
^ did not know megan fox had one. so cool (even if i don't care for her)

what's everyone doing this friday /weekend? i'm stuck at home studying again. hope you girls have a much better time than i do ha..


----------



## MACsarah

Kate's street style isn't my favorite, but I do like it. Her wedding dress was amazing. I can honestly say I liked it more than Grace Kelly's. It as stunning and unexpected (mcQueen).


----------



## coachâ¥

I don't like her day to day style either, it's rather boring. 

My school had prom last night, so I'm dieing for pictures to be uploaded.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*Computer freaked out, sorry.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Most of the time I think Kate looks frumpy and ordinary. She looked beautiful for the wedding though (minus the eyeliner, she really shouldn't have opted to do her own makeup).


----------



## mcb100

ugh. i was saving up for a Chanel costume necklace but then the seller took it down. I guess it's not for sale anymore? So I figure I'll just get my first Tiffanys piece instead. I was thinking maybe a simple necklace or something.


----------



## mcb100

I just ordered this as my first Tiffanys piece:  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+anchor-k+&search=1 
   I have this weird love for both anchors and stars as well. (I am planning on getting a tiny tattoo with two stars.) I didn't have much money left, (just bought Chanel sunglasses and loads of MAC) so this was affordable and super pretty I think. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ I love that!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I think Osama's death = celebration, which means time to buy a new bag. 
Does this make sense? I think so.

Mcb, that's such a cute necklace  love anything nautical!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree one hundred percent.


----------



## coachâ¥

Pink I love the way you think!

cute necklace mcb.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Who's excited for AP exams?! WOOHOO. PARTY. 
I will definitely be in need of some retail therapy this weekend...oh wait, SAT Subject Tests on Saturday, you say? GOODIE.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ my school offers ap courses for calc, chem, physics and bio. i took ap calc this year not knowing the program i wanted didn't even take the ap credit -.- the rest of my class are all super smart nerds and took all 4 ap exams. they are so smart ahh  LOL. so far, we've had chem and calc. the ap bio and physics exams are held next week. a teacher tod me no one in our school has had a mark under 5 for the ap physics exam! man.

good luck to everyone who is taking the ap exams  i'm sure you will do wonderful!


ON A MUCH MORE INTERESTING NOTE,
i have an hermes scarf coming my way  should be here in less than half an hour. so excited i'm gonna pee in my pants.


----------



## pinkpol15h

AHH just got it! this scarf is so beautiful i think i'm gonna cry myself to sleep tonight lolol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ AHHHHH! So exciting! I want pics!!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ofc.. I'll get on that asap


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

One more AP to go this week and I'm done! And only a few more weeks of school! I cannot wait for summer! It's finally getting warm here so I'm breaking out my summer clothes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104778



I wish I was getting married tomorrow just so I could wear this dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/111957

Okay, I'm officially McQueen obsessed.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I. Am. So. Sick. Of. School.

I am finishing up a project tonight (due 8:30 tmr morning) and have another one due on Wednesday. There are not enough hours in a day. I haven't slept in 43 hours. I'm not mentally tired.. it's just physically, my body can't handle. Grrrrrr! Need some retail therapy.


----------



## mcb100

I always wanted an Alexander Mcqueen scarf but I can't justify spending the money for it right now because it's almost summer and the weather is warm.


----------



## coachâ¥

McQueen scarves are the best! They are great for winter, but also work in spring/summer.


----------



## mcb100

Coach, your avatar is killing me! As for bags, I've always bought Chanel and Louis Vuitton but I really want to try branching out into Balenciaga too when I get more funds in one day. The leather looks so nice and I think that there bags would go with everything, no matter what the color. (i love my LV black ursula but there are some things that it just doesn't go with....I think Balenciaga bags would go with almost anything.)


----------



## coachâ¥

I love love love my bbags, but the quality isn't always the best. I take care of my bags, but my Sahara work, being that it is light colored is starting to look a little worn even though it's not even a year old. They really go with everything and are perfect for tying together a boring outfit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am beyond in love with my bbag! I think they get better with age personally. The leather gets sooooo beautiful when it's worn in.


----------



## coachâ¥

I guess I shouldn't speak for all of them, just the light colored bags.  My black city is gorgeous now, but my sahara has a lot of color transfer and it looks kinda dingy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I know others have had problems with white as well. So if you aren't a bag babier, my advice would be to stay away from white/beige.


----------



## coachâ¥

Speaking of bags, earlier this year you we're deciding between a jumbo and muse, which did you go with?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ A Damier Azur Speedy 35...LOL

I still want the tri-color muse. I'm going to try and find one on ebay eventually. And I think I'll eventually get a Jumbo too somewhere down the line. I really want a Mimosa bbag right now. Indecisive, much?


----------



## coachâ¥

Ohh duhh, I totally forgot you posted that lol!

Tell me about it! I go back and forth between bags also. For me a Jumbo is a staple. It works with every outfit, and I love that it can be worn different ways.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really want a Jumbo sometimes, but then I think, hmm...I could get two bbags for this. I'm sure I'll cave and get one eventually.


----------



## coco5

Hii!! speaking of Mcqueen... Im dying for a skull ring!! anybody have one?? I havent see in irl yet so im kind of worried they're too big  i have very slender fingers. 
Im supposed to go see them next month.
I lost an Armani scarf on the beach yesterday. Im still really sad about it. I dont have a lot of scarves right now. Im going to go looking for another one tomorrow.
I want to see that Hermes scarf!!


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello Ladies,
I haven't posted on here in a while! I just finished my first year at university and boy has it been busy, but heres to a solid 4 month summer vacay 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## mcb100

coco5 said:


> Hii!! speaking of Mcqueen... Im dying for a skull ring!! anybody have one?? I havent see in irl yet so im kind of worried they're too big  i have very slender fingers.
> Im supposed to go see them next month.
> I lost an Armani scarf on the beach yesterday. Im still really sad about it. I dont have a lot of scarves right now. Im going to go looking for another one tomorrow.
> I want to see that Hermes scarf!!


 
you might wanna try ebay. there's a lot of nasty fakes, but i have found some of the most gorgeous authentic stuff on ebay before.


----------



## pinkpol15h

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really want a Jumbo sometimes, but then I think, hmm...I could get two bbags for this. I'm sure I'll cave and get one eventually.


 
Jumbos cost over 5k in Canada now.. /EMO.

Kmd, do you mind telling us which university you go to? I remember you were from Canada, and I am too! I'm trying to pick which school to go to.

On another note, I just got into the best accounting program in Canada! Wooo, so happy!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They aren't quite that high here...yet. And yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## kmd1_123

pinkpol15h: I just finished first year at Queen's university for commerce. I truly recommend considering this university not just because its my school lol, but because the school is full of tridition and the people here are so great! Congrats on your acceptances, would you mind sharing which schools you are trying to narrow down your choices to?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Chanel prices literally make me speechless. I have a long way to go until getting any flap.

QC was my second choice on ouac! Rotman being the first. These are basically the two schools I want so so so badly. Queens started giving out admissions last week and I still haven't received mine yet. Next Friday they are done with admissions so I'm kind of going crazy over here.
One of the things I love about Queens is the raves about its traditions and close-knit community. OH and apparently the UO there has amazing sales lol. I still prefer downtown life and the international reputation of UT since I do want to leave Canada one day.. Decisions decisions  As well, I feel like Queens has many more exceptional students (not just academically) and I really need to graduate as top 10% or 15% of the class, which will be rather difficult. At the same time, UT's known for giving out really low GPAs.


----------



## kmd1_123

Those are both two great schools, and you should be proud getting into either one of them! Have you received an acceptance from UofT yet? As for the GPA factor, one of my girlfriends goes to Rotman, and she says 60's are pretty average, so I guess you are right on that note. Your welcome to PM me anytime to talk about uni, whether its about Queens or not


----------



## mcb100

hey girls, if you had to make a decision between getting a yellow gold Pandora charm bracelet or a yellow gold Tiffany & Co charm bracelet, which one would you choose? I want to save up for something, (I've been big into jewelry lately), and I know that I can't afford both so I only want to pick one. I really can't choose between the two. Any help is appreciated. (I always turn to you guys when it comes to fashion related advice. Shhh, just between me and you all, you have better style then at least half of my friends   .)


----------



## kmd1_123

Hey mcb100, I would personally go for the Pandora. I think the Tiffany charms are a bit too clunky and overwhelming when you have tons on a single bracket, KWIM? Haha, I just fine a Pandora charm bracelet to be a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## coachâ¥

mcb100, I'm not into Pandora bracelets at all, so I say Tiffany!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hmm...I have no preference either way! I'm no help.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Only a few more weeks of school!  Anyone have any fun plans for the summer?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Marc Jacobs has the cutest bandeau bikinis out right now and I so want one...but something tells me my boobs will not be fitting in there...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Kmd, I got into Rotman today woo  most likely going there next year. 

I really want to get the Bal sea green GSH Day but it's sold out on the Bal US site. Sea foam green is one of my favourite colours.. going to call my SA and see if Canada it in stock!

Man, spring is really here (I know cus my stupid allergies came back). Time really flies by fast.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Congrats! And summer is almost here! Memorial Day is in just a little over a week! Crazy.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Thanks!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love your avatar btw!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Thanks  it's so sexy ahah. What's everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## mcb100

I haven't decided whether I want to be pale or tan (with sprays & lotions, of course. i can't bring myself to use the tanning bed because of the risks.) this summer. I'm naturally very white, and I don't mind it, except for when I go to the beach and I'm stark white in my bikini. Still, I don't know yet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I never use sprays or lotions, or a tanning bed. I am pale until I've been outside long enough to get naturally tan.


----------



## kmd1_123

I'm not a big fan of being tanned, of course if it happens that you are outside and get some colour thats fine, but i don't really see a purpose of deliberately trying to be a darker colour lol

Pink: Congrats on that, Rotman is a good school as well! have you accepted yet/will you be living on rez?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I didn't accept yet.. I still have time so I'm loafing haha. I'm living on rez  so excited to start buyings tuff for my tiny room! Do  you have any tips for rez?

I say go for it! I don't use self-tanners either so summer is the only chance I get to darken myself up. Plus, bright nail polish looks amazing on tan skin.


----------



## coachâ¥

I tan in a bed a few weeks before summer/vacations just to build up a tan. I don't like going everyday like most do.


----------



## MACsarah

Summer break. so close.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Summer break. so close.



Amen.


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone. Geez it has been so long since I posted on here. I am sooooo glad this thread is still alive.  
I have literally 2 more days of school then I am out for summer!  Yayy!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Hey everyone. Geez it has been so long since I posted on here. I am sooooo glad this thread is still alive.
> I have literally 2 more days of school then I am out for summer!  Yayy!!



Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have literally never in my life wanted summer more than I do right now. It was a rough year. 
So excited for this weekend! Pool opens tomorrow. I'm already basically in summer mode...just gotta crank out these last few days.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have literally never in my life wanted summer more than I do right now. It was a rough year.
> So excited for this weekend! Pool opens tomorrow. I'm already basically in summer mode...just gotta crank out these last few days.



Yeah, same, these last two days are literally jam packed with final exams. 
I need new clothes but at the moment I am saving shopping money for when I take some summer courses at brown, so where can I find AMAZING clothes for reasonable prices ? lol. Like sales, or vintage. Anything unique really. 
I just got back from a trip to paris last month, and I spent like all my money- my dad isn't too stoked because he thought I was saving for this summer program since Christmas.


----------



## shopmagnet

My shipment of lush came in today so I cannot wait to dive into that on the first day of summer


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Yeah, same, these last two days are literally jam packed with final exams.
> I need new clothes but at the moment I am saving shopping money for when I take some summer courses at brown, so where can I find AMAZING clothes for reasonable prices ? lol. Like sales, or vintage. Anything unique really.
> I just got back from a trip to paris last month, and I spent like all my money- my dad isn't too stoked because he thought I was saving for this summer program since Christmas.



Google consignment shops and thrift stores in your area. I always find the best stuff thrifting!


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Google consignment shops and thrift stores in your area. I always find the best stuff thrifting!




Thats a good idea. I have a goodwill near me. I love it. I got a vintage christian dior blouse, a vintage silk shirt (had to take large shoulder pads out, lol) by jones new york, and a saint johns jacket all for less than $7 each. Plus tons of amazing vintage blazers for like $6. I have this amazing vintage ralph lauren blazer to go with the lace top made in London in the 80's that I just scored last saturday for only $10.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Thats a good idea. I have a goodwill near me. I love it. I got a vintage christian dior blouse, a vintage silk shirt (had to take large shoulder pads out, lol) by jones new york, and a saint johns jacket all for less than $7 each. Plus tons of amazing vintage blazers for like $6. I have this amazing vintage ralph lauren blazer to go with the lace top made in London in the 80's that I just scored last saturday for only $10.



I love vintage ralph lauren! His blazers now are so cute, but so expensive. I really want a vintage one!


----------



## shopmagnet

lol, you'll find one. I always see them on the racks at the local goodwill. 
Hey- have you taken the SAT?


----------



## shopmagnet

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7308181...zer&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade 

Ugh. I love this. I wish it were my size.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> lol, you'll find one. I always see them on the racks at the local goodwill.
> Hey- have you taken the SAT?



Yes I have


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ughughugh I have two more WEEKS of school. I get out on the ninth. :/
I'm dying for summer...I've already started my lifeguarding job (pools open in March for California! Insane...) and I'm getting tan already yay!
I just have to hammer out some studying for finals...oy vey.

This past year was HARD. :/


----------



## shopmagnet

Two weeks? wow. I have two days and even that feels like a long time, lol. Yeah, this year definitely was tough. I just received my SAT scores yesterday. How did you guys score?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PHP:
	






shopmagnet said:


> Two weeks? wow. I have two days and even that feels like a long time, lol. Yeah, this year definitely was tough. I just received my SAT scores yesterday. How did you guys score?



I did pretty well, but I'd like to do better. My reading and writing scores are good, but my math isn't too hot.


----------



## shopmagnet

did you break 2000?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> did you break 2000?



Yupp.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yupp.



That is really good. What is your final score ?


----------



## MACsarah

Are we sizing up test scores with one 'n other now? Kidding. but no, this is all the upper classmen ever talk about now.

So glad I'm a freshmen, nobody cares about your SSATs after you've gotten into your school. LOL.


----------



## shopmagnet

MACsarah said:


> Are we sizing up test scores with one 'n other now? Kidding. but no, this is all the upper classmen ever talk about now.
> 
> So glad I'm a freshmen, nobody cares about your SSATs after you've gotten into your school. LOL.



Lol. No, only I am talking about SAT scores. I just received mine in the mail, so im like obsessed with finding out how I did in comparison to my peers. Being a freshman was fun, but I am too eager to leave high school. lol

On to other things, where can I find a nice summery tote to use for school next month?  I am thinking about maybe this one:





But I am not sure..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Are we sizing up test scores with one 'n other now? * Kidding. but no, this is all the upper classmen ever talk about now.*
> 
> So glad I'm a freshmen, nobody cares about your SSATs after you've gotten into your school. LOL.



:true: college college college. That is the only thing on juniors' minds. Can't wait until this year is done with.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Lol. No, only I am talking about SAT scores. I just received mine in the mail, so im like obsessed with finding out how I did in comparison to my peers. Being a freshman was fun, but I am too eager to leave high school. lol
> 
> On to other things, where can I find a nice summery tote to use for school next month?  I am thinking about maybe this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not sure..



I like that bag!


----------



## pinkpol15h

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> :true: college college college. *That is the only thing on juniors' minds. *Can't wait until this year is done with.


 
It's true  I'm so excited for life. Finally leaving high school is a blessing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> It's true  I'm so excited for life. Finally leaving high school is a blessing.



Amen to that hunny!


----------



## MACsarah

I like high school  Everyone told me going in that it would only be petty drama and emotionally disturbed people. But..I like it. Its fun and its just enough responsibility to make me feel independent but there's a safety-net. KWIM?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I like high school  Everyone told me going in that it would only be petty drama and emotionally disturbed people. But..I like it. Its fun and its just enough responsibility to make me feel independent but there's a safety-net. KWIM?



You go to boarding school right? I imagine it's a bit different. I think it also depends what area you live in and what type of kids go to your school. You are also a freshmen...wait a few years and you might think differently LOL


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You go to boarding school right? I imagine it's a bit different. I think it also depends what area you live in and what type of kids go to your school. You are also a freshmen...wait a few years and you might think differently LOL



Yeah, I guess it is different. I completely understand people's frustrations with school if they don't like the environment. That is one of the major reason I choose to go away for high school. I knew I would hate going to the high school back home. I had gone to middle school with these people and there was no way I would of made it out alive with those people as my classmates for 4 years. 

The only thing that will be different for me in college is the fact that my parents will probably stop funding everything and I'll ear more Ramen noodles. My school (+our rivals and schools we often have functions with) send a large portion of their students to colleges I would think of attending. If I where to go to one of those schools, I would probably run into one of my high school classmates, which isn't really escaping HS.

But really, aren't there any positive things that you've gotten out of high school?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> But really, aren't there any positive things that you've gotten out of high school?



My education, other than that, no. Lol, but seriously, I suppose I've changed a lot for the better throughout high school, grew up a lot, and learned who I was and who I didn't want to be. I can not say with sincerity though that I will miss high school or my classmates, because I will not. Which kind of bums me out sometimes, because everyone always says "oh, these are the best times of your life." I mean I suppose they still are for me, but I just enjoy my life outside of the high school realm.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I need to go summer shopping desperately. I need a new bikini, a coverup, some flip flops and sandals, some jean shorts, basically an entire new summer wardrobe. The only item I'm good on is sundresses.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I need to go summer shopping desperately. I need a new bikini, a coverup, some flip flops and sandals, some jean shorts, basically an entire new summer wardrobe. The only item I'm good on is sundresses.



Tell me about it! I've been struggling putting outfits together. I'm still trying to swim suits for this year.

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666103&pagename=vsdWrapper

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666103&pagename=vsdWrapper I like the back of this one, but it would give awkward tan lines. 

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666289&pagename=vsdWrapper It's a little more revealing than I would like, and it's white.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...01cat17740747cat20230754cat7050733cat26910739

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...01cat17740747cat20230754cat7050733cat36880732


----------



## coachâ¥

coach&#9829;;19092081 said:
			
		

> Tell me about it! I've been struggling putting outfits together. I'm still trying to swim suits for this year.
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666103&pagename=vsdWrapper
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666103&pagename=vsdWrapper I like the back of this one, but it would give awkward tan lines.
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666289&pagename=vsdWrapper It's a little more revealing than I would like, and it's white.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...01cat17740747cat20230754cat7050733cat26910739
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...01cat17740747cat20230754cat7050733cat36880732



I haven't done an outfit post in forever.
Going out to lunch with some friends:
White J Brand skinnies
White oversized t-shirt
black and white Alexander McQueen scarf
black Miu Miu studded gladiators
Pomme Alma/Datejust II silver/Diamond necklace/Tiffany ring/Diamond stud earrings


----------



## coachâ¥

Ohh god, I quoted myself. I need to get used to this site again.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19092081 said:
			
		

> Tell me about it! I've been struggling putting outfits together. I'm still trying to swim suits for this year.
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666103&pagename=vsdWrapper
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666103&pagename=vsdWrapper I like the back of this one, but it would give awkward tan lines.
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338666289&pagename=vsdWrapper It's a little more revealing than I would like, and it's white.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...01cat17740747cat20230754cat7050733cat26910739
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...01cat17740747cat20230754cat7050733cat36880732



I went shopping today and got some sandals and some summer clothes, but I still need jean shorts and a bathing suit. Those suits are cute, I can't wear bandeaus


----------



## kmd1_123

Pink: Nothing really comes to mind for advice on res TBH, just go with is given to you. Don't judge people too quickly, because the people i thought i wouldnt get along with ended up being my best friends. Trust me, it will be an awesome experiance, plus you get to do some dorm room decorating 

OMG it was so hot yesterday, stupid global warming!
Any one else have a heat wave this week?


----------



## kmd1_123

Coach: I'm a big fan of the nanette lepore bandeau, its nice and bright!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

kmd1_123 said:


> Pink: Nothing really comes to mind for advice on res TBH, just go with is given to you. Don't judge people too quickly, because the people i thought i wouldnt get along with ended up being my best friends. Trust me, it will be an awesome experiance, plus you get to do some dorm room decorating
> 
> OMG it was so hot yesterday, stupid global warming!
> Any one else have a heat wave this week?



It is so unbearably hot here!


----------



## coachâ¥

Way way way too hot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just for the record, I hate trigonometry. 

Counting down the days till summer...


----------



## pinkpol15h

It's SOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot here too. The entire school is emo because of the weather lol.

Kmd, that's actually some great advice  I'm just so excited ahhh. Rez shopping!!


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> My education, other than that, no. Lol, but seriously, I suppose I've changed a lot for the better throughout high school, grew up a lot, and learned who I was and who I didn't want to be. I can not say with sincerity though that I will miss high school or my classmates, because I will not. Which kind of bums me out sometimes, because everyone always says "oh, these are the best times of your life." I mean I suppose they still are for me, but I just enjoy my life outside of the high school realm.



Ugh. I definitely agree to this. In my freshman year of high school I made so many friends but the commute to school from home was a burden (2 hours of bus trips a day and I get motion sickness very easily) so I transferred to a closer school for sophomore year. I literally left that school with 1 person who I occasionally speak to. I had friends there who I was close to for more than 4 years, and they dropped me the second I left the first school. Currently, the high school I am a junior at now, I will be leaving to do early admission for my senior year at the local college and I can honestly say I won't miss anyone there either. :/ They were too phony! Almost every person I befriended was the type that would talk to you until they saw someone more interesting to talk to. Then they would ditch you mid sentence and leave you hanging in a crowded hall way. That happened SOOO much these last 2 years.. But as for the rewards of high school, I definitely agree that it helps to define you as a person. I had a job through all 4 years, lol to help pay for my shopping addiction, so I now know how to handle the public, and where I live- people are extremely obnoxious. But I do have to say, if you are enjoying high school - you are definitely one of the lucky ones. I have so many friends who love it and I am jealous because I never had that experience. Lol, sorry to ramble on and on.. That is just my take on high school.


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;19092334 said:
			
		

> I haven't done an outfit post in forever.
> Going out to lunch with some friends:
> White J Brand skinnies
> White oversized t-shirt
> black and white Alexander McQueen scarf
> black Miu Miu studded gladiators
> Pomme Alma/Datejust II silver/Diamond necklace/Tiffany ring/Diamond stud earrings



Ugh - I am so jealous of that outfit. You always have the most amazing watches. From what I recall from last summer, lol, you had the J12? I'm super envious. :greengrin: I need to shop- I am counting down the days. Honestly, does anyone know any amazing shops in Rhode Island? that is where I will be for 7 weeks this summer.



FIRST DAY OF SUMMER !!!1111!!! W00T!


----------



## kmd1_123

Whoot! Summaaaa!!!!!!!!
today is not quite as hot, but still nice!

Shop Magnet: i'm sorry to hear that your highschool experiance turned out that way, but you know, I've meet a lot of people this year who have had similar takes on HS, and say uni life is 10x better so maybe your good times are soon to come 


Pink: Yes dorm room decor is the best! Any idea for a colour scheme? I'm in the process of decorating my apartment for next year, I'm thinking Cremes and greys with floral finishes! Going to Ikea this weekend yay!

oops, I re read one of my posts from yesterday, I meant to say CuTe_ClAsSy, not Coach for the bandeau reference hahah


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I went shopping today and got some sandals and some summer clothes, but I still need jean shorts and a bathing suit. Those suits are cute, I can't wear bandeaus




That means you can wear trinagles! haha.  look like a 10 year old in a triangle suit because well..its flat.

I'll be home soon! F*** yeahh!


----------



## shopmagnet

kmd1_123 said:


> Whoot! Summaaaa!!!!!!!!
> today is not quite as hot, but still nice!
> 
> Shop Magnet: i'm sorry to hear that your highschool experiance turned out that way, but you know, I've meet a lot of people this year who have had similar takes on HS, and say uni life is 10x better so maybe your good times are soon to come



I definitely think college will be so refreshing.. I honestly cannot wait.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> That means you can wear trinagles! haha.  look like a 10 year old in a triangle suit because well..its flat.
> 
> I'll be home soon! F*** yeahh!



Haha, trade? 

If only we were one of those lucky few who can wear both...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> I definitely think college will be so refreshing.. I honestly cannot wait.



I agree.


----------



## coachâ¥

shopmagnet said:


> Ugh - I am so jealous of that outfit. You always have the most amazing watches. From what I recall from last summer, lol, you had the J12? I'm super envious. :greengrin: I need to shop- I am counting down the days. Honestly, does anyone know any amazing shops in Rhode Island? that is where I will be for 7 weeks this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST DAY OF SUMMER !!!1111!!! W00T!



No j12 for me, I wish! I believe you are thinking of MAC.

It's day 3 of summer and I'm already so bored. I need to find a hobby or something lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19115316 said:
			
		

> No j12 for me, I wish! I believe you are thinking of MAC.
> 
> It's day 3 of summer and I'm already so bored. I need to find a hobby or something lol!



Again, trade?! 

I can't wait for summer!


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;19115316 said:
			
		

> No j12 for me, I wish! I believe you are thinking of MAC.
> 
> It's day 3 of summer and I'm already so bored. I need to find a hobby or something lol!



Really? I guess so. Still, the rolex is a mighty fine watch lol. Yeah- I know how you feel, it is day 1 for me and I'm kinda feeling bored. But I love the freedom and all the sleeping!  I decided to start a blog, so once I think of a name for it I will get it going.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Go to the pool! Lay in the sun! Swim! Read crappy chick lit! Drink daiquiris! Blast some music and dance! It's summer baby! No boredom allowed!  Think of me sitting in school taking a physics test! haha


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Go to the pool! Lay in the sun! Swim! Read crappy chick lit! Drink daiquiris! Blast some music and dance! It's summer baby! No boredom allowed!  Think of me sitting in school taking a physics test! haha



Lol. That sucks. My friend just got a trampoline and I'm obsessed. 
But I don't have too much time to go to the pool :/ I am working soo much b/c I'm leaving for summer school in 2.5 weeks D:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Lol. That sucks. My friend just got a trampoline and I'm obsessed.
> But I don't have too much time to go to the pool :/ I am working soo much b/c I'm leaving for summer school in 2.5 weeks D:



Oh dear, another devoted student. Am I the only slacker around here?  LOL. Where are you going to summer school? Sorry if you already said!


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh dear, another devoted student. Am I the only slacker around here?  LOL. Where are you going to summer school? Sorry if you already said!



Haha, no worries. I'm heading off to Brown- I am pretty excited but kinda intimidated. I honestly didn't start caring for school until like sophomore year. But now I am kinda in the 'academic' scene.  lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I considered going to Brown this summer! But none of the classes I wanted were offered at good times for me, so I decided to pass. A few kids from my school are going I believe. I know at least one is.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I considered going to Brown this summer! But none of the classes I wanted were offered at good times for me, so I decided to pass. A few kids from my school are going I believe. I know at least one is.



Thats pretty crazy! Yeah, I am taking 2 credit courses. I want to go there for college, but I have to stay in-state, besides - I honestly doubt I would be accepted. blurg.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Thats pretty crazy! Yeah, I am taking 2 credit courses. I want to go there for college, but I have to stay in-state, besides - I honestly doubt I would be accepted. blurg.



I still have no idea what I want to do about college...no school has really jumped out at me yet.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I still have no idea what I want to do about college...no school has really jumped out at me yet.



Trust me, I understand. lol. Honestly, my best bet for a college would be in New York because it best suites what I want to do with my life, but that won't happen. :/ Like I said earlier, in state.. blah. 
Are you applying to Ivy Leagues?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Trust me, I understand. lol. Honestly, my best bet for a college would be in New York because it best suites what I want to do with my life, but that won't happen. :/ Like I said earlier, in state.. blah.
> Are you applying to Ivy Leagues?



I'm not sure. I don't think so. I doubt I would get in and I don't know if I want that level of intensity at college. I'm looking at schools in major metro areas like New York and D.C.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm not sure. I don't think so. I doubt I would get in and I don't know if I want that level of intensity at college. I'm looking at schools in major metro areas like New York and D.C.



Yeah, I really would love to go to NYU because it is in the middle of everything. What are you interesting in doing?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Yeah, I really would love to go to NYU because it is in the middle of everything. What are you interesting in doing?



Yeah, from what I've seen and read of NYU I really like it. I'm going to visit this summer. Currently I think it's my top choice. I'm interested in English/journalism. What about you?


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah, from what I've seen and read of NYU I really like it. I'm going to visit this summer. Currently I think it's my top choice. I'm interested in English/journalism.



Thats cool. It would be amazing to go to NYU, I know I can get in, it is just being allowed to go. Yeah, english/journalism is an awesome thing to be interested in. Have you submitted any pieces to magazines? There is a website called Teenink.com that would be an amazing place to be published.. That way you could brag about it on the college resume.


----------



## shopmagnet

I was interested in writing but I switched to marketing. I am fascinated with the business aspect of the retail world and I really would love to be a fashion buyer for a major department store.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Thats cool. It would be amazing to go to NYU, I know I can get in, it is just being allowed to go. Yeah, english/journalism is an awesome thing to be interested in. Have you submitted any pieces to magazines? There is a website called Teenink.com that would be an amazing place to be published.. That way you could brag about it on the college resume.



Yupp I've submitted a few things to a couple places. Oh college resumes. My school makes this whole college admissions thing so stressful. It's exciting too though. I assume your parents want you to stay in Florida?


----------



## pinkpol15h

kmd1_123 said:


> Whoot! Summaaaa!!!!!!!!
> today is not quite as hot, but still nice!
> 
> Shop Magnet: i'm sorry to hear that your highschool experiance turned out that way, but you know, I've meet a lot of people this year who have had similar takes on HS, and say uni life is 10x better so maybe your good times are soon to come
> 
> *
> Pink: Yes dorm room decor is the best! Any idea for a colour scheme? I'm in the process of decorating my apartment for next year, I'm thinking Cremes and greys with floral finishes! Going to Ikea this weekend yay!*
> 
> oops, I re read one of my posts from yesterday, I meant to say CuTe_ClAsSy, not Coach for the bandeau reference hahah



Florals sound so cute! I'm thinking of doing an all-white theme with wood accents. I def want Andy Warhol and Terry Richardson prints tho  I was looking at Mario Testino's "Let Me In" and some of the photos are amazing. The only problem is how limited the space is. Do you know if wallpapers are allowed? I want to do thick white & peachy pink stripes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I just found the different threads for this! What a wonderful idea, I'm excited to go shopping on Saturday 

I'm probably the younger one here.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Welcome!  Younger one? How old are you, if I may ask 

So cool you're from Ontario btw, I'm from Toronto and Kmd is in Kingston!


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yupp I've submitted a few things to a couple places. Oh college resumes. My school makes this whole college admissions thing so stressful. It's exciting too though. I assume your parents want you to stay in Florida?



Yessmam. But it is all good, I figure I will stay in state and go to a NYU or an Ivy for my Graduate studies. My bachelors degree is basically paid for here. 
I am going to be applying next fall I believe? geez. It is going to be a stressful time. :/


Ugh.. I need to change my signature at the bottom, it is a little dated. lol


----------



## shopmagnet

LouboutinHottie said:


> I just found the different threads for this! What a wonderful idea, I'm excited to go shopping on Saturday
> 
> I'm probably the younger one here.



Hey! Welcome to this board! 
My name is Grace- but you can call me by the screen name I go under. lol. Not to be weird or anything.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

shopmagnet said:


> Hey! Welcome to this board!
> My name is Grace- but you can call me by the screen name I go under. lol. Not to be weird or anything.


 
 Thank you for welcoming me  Any other 14 year olds on here?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Welcome!  Younger one? How old are you, if I may ask
> 
> So cool you're from Ontario btw, I'm from Toronto and Kmd is in Kingston!


 
Omg that's cool I'm in Oakville  and I'm 14 yes probably a younger one haha


----------



## coachâ¥

I think I'm going to have a heat stroke. It is beyond hot here. I tried to go and lay by the pool, I could only take the heat for 10 minutes.

Welcome LouboutinHottie!


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;19115316 said:
			
		

> No j12 for me, I wish! I believe you are thinking of MAC.
> 
> It's day 3 of summer and I'm already so bored. I need to find a hobby or something lol!




Proud owner of a J12 here! LOL. Its in a jewelery case back home. I only brought 3 watches to school; 2 Micheal kors and one higher end one.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thank you for welcoming me  Any other 14 year olds on here?



So excited. Theres fresh meat! Kidding, a little. I used to be the youngest one in here as a 96er but I guess you really are the youngest one here. Welcome, btw!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> So excited. Theres fresh meat! Kidding, a little. I used to be the youngest one in here as a 96er but I guess you really are the youngest one here. Welcome, btw!


 
... I was born in 96, wait what? lmao I'm really confused it must be my birthday that makes me younger than you, Dec 26 the end of the year


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> ... I was born in 96, wait what? lmao I'm really confused it must be my birthday that makes me younger than you, Dec 26 the end of the year



Yeah, thats why  I was born in January! I hate having a early birthday  you're almost always older than your classmates and you're the first to have a birthday party and you just know someone will try to "out-do" you.

Are you a high school freshman, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> Proud owner of a J12 here! LOL. Its in a jewelery case back home. I only brought 3 watches to school; 2 Micheal kors and one higher end one.



Lol! My mother finally got hers, and it hasn't left her wrist so I haven't had time to "try it out"


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Yeah, thats why  I was born in January! I hate having a early birthday  you're almost always older than your classmates and you're the first to have a birthday party and you just know someone will try to "out-do" you.
> 
> Are you a high school freshman, if you don't mind me asking?


 
Nope but next year I will be.


----------



## MACsarah

So whats everyone's opinion on this? 

http://www.shopbop.com/olivia-ruffl...726&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13022

I love the thought of a swimsuit but all swimsuits are so unflattering when you have a short torso and no boobs  ugh. Its so cute. I love the ruffles 



coach&#9829;;19124341 said:
			
		

> Lol! My mother finally got hers, and it hasn't left her wrist so I haven't had time to "try it out"



As it should be  How was your sophmore year, btw? I miss talking to you and purse so f*cking much 3 



LouboutinHottie said:


> Nope but next year I will be.




Alrighty


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> So whats everyone's opinion on this?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/olivia-ruffl...726&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13022
> 
> I love the thought of a swimsuit but all swimsuits are so unflattering when you have a short torso and no boobs  ugh. Its so cute. I love the ruffles


 
I think that kind of swimsuit would look better on someone with smaller boobs since the ruffles will eccentuate the bust line. I have like barely any boobs either and ruffle bathing suits at the bust line look the best for me at least.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think that kind of swimsuit would look better on someone with smaller boobs since the ruffles will eccentuate the bust line. I have like barely any boobs either and ruffle bathing suits at the bust line look the best for me at least.



I completely agree with you that ruffles are god-given for giving the illusion of bigger boobs. I don't know how a V neck swimsuit will look though. Maybe I should see if any stores around me carries that swimsuit to see how it looks.

Where do you like to get your biknis?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I completely agree with you that ruffles are god-given for giving the illusion of bigger boobs. I don't know how a V neck swimsuit will look though. Maybe I should see if any stores around me carries that swimsuit to see how it looks.
> 
> Where do you like to get your biknis?


 
Some are from Victoria's Secret, Juicy Couture, Ralph Lauren, and a few from Target :shame:


----------



## coachâ¥

MAC: It was over all pretty good! I now have to prepare myself for ACTs and what not. I know, I miss you two too! 

I don't really care for the swimming suit, but I don't like one pieces. 

I'm supposed to be going to a birthday party, but I'm just not in the mood to get ready and go out.


----------



## coachâ¥

I can't decide! This dress http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/160834 with Nude CL VP or red YSL Tribute sandals

or http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105017 with nude CL Clou Noeud


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;19126424 said:
			
		

> I can't decide! This dress http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/160834 with Nude CL VP or red YSL Tribute sandals
> 
> or http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105017 with nude CL Clou Noeud


 
2nd dress with CL Clou Noeud. Where are the Clou Noeud sold now? I thought they were all sold out


----------



## shopmagnet

Lol. Is it terrible that I really want this? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1cat14210731cat13030738&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> I just found the different threads for this! What a wonderful idea, I'm excited to go shopping on Saturday
> 
> I'm probably the younger one here.



Welcome! 

Mac - I don't think I really like that swimsuit...I don't think it would really flatter anyone.


----------



## shopmagnet

MACsarah said:


> Proud owner of a J12 here! LOL. Its in a jewelery case back home. I only brought 3 watches to school; 2 Micheal kors and one higher end one.



I am so jealous. 
Chanel J12's are amazing watches, I just never feel like saving up that much. lol.
Don't they start at like 4-5k?


----------



## coachâ¥

LouboutinHottie-I got them from Saks when they first came out.

Shopmagnet-It would be kinda cute for a beach bag/pool bag if it is big enough.


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;19128801 said:
			
		

> LouboutinHottie-I got them from Saks when they first came out.
> 
> Shopmagnet-It would be kinda cute for a beach bag/pool bag if it is big enough.



Yeah I agree.. 
I need to buy my first pair of Louboutins soon. lol 
I have been wanting them for over a year now, and I think it is time.


----------



## MACsarah

shopmagnet said:


> I am so jealous.
> Chanel J12's are amazing watches, I just never feel like saving up that much. lol.
> Don't they start at like 4-5k?



Correct but I got it as a gift from my parents. 

About the kate spade bag, my friend has it! LOL. She's obsessed with kate spade and the-other-colorful-"preppy"-brand that everyone else loves at my school!

Its cute though 

CuTe_ClAsSy: True. It sorta made the model's stomach area look wide but I was just hoping to find a really cute ruffled one piece this summer.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> Some are from Victoria's Secret, Juicy Couture, Ralph Lauren, and a few from Target :shame:



I've heard good things about Target's bikinis but anytime I go, the smaller sizes in the cute biknis are already sold out! 


I love summer. The only thing you worry about with fashion is cute shoes, cute bikini, good tan, and cute beach bag.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I've heard good things about Target's bikinis but anytime I go, the smaller sizes in the cute biknis are already sold out!
> 
> 
> I love summer. The only thing you worry about with fashion is cute shoes, cute bikini, good tan, and cute beach bag.


 
Yeah that happens to me a lot as well! 

You always need cute shoes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;19128801 said:
			
		

> LouboutinHottie-I got them from Saks when they first came out.
> 
> Shopmagnet-It would be kinda cute for a beach bag/pool bag if it is big enough.


 
Oh LOL fail of course I was talking about now if they are still selling 

Going to get a new pair of CLs today so EXCITED!!


----------



## coachâ¥

LouboutinHottie which ones are you buying?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really want the rollerball loafers. I don't know if I want the silver sparkly ones or the black on black though. I love the silver sparkly ones, but then I saw someone on here modeling the black on black and they were cute too and would probably be more practical.


----------



## coachâ¥

Both are cute, but I think I like the sparkly ones better. They are a little more showy and out there. I wanted to Louis sneakers, but I decided I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## shopmagnet

Cute_Classy - I agree with coach, the sparkly ones are really awesome and I would choose those over the black on black.
Louboutin - You better take pictures of those new louboutins and show us  lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah I definitely want the sparkly ones...practicality be damned!


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah I definitely want the sparkly ones...practicality be damned!



Lol. Thats the way to do it!  
Where do you buy your louboutins?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> Lol. Thats the way to do it!
> Where do you buy your louboutins?



This will be my first pair! I don't know where I am going to purchase them yet...I typically get my designer shoes when I go on vacation to New York or Miami. The Saks and Nordstrom here carry some good stuff but their selection isn't normally that great. I'm going to New York this summer so I'll probably pick them up then.


----------



## coachâ¥

I love how she wore them


----------



## shopmagnet

Those shoes are really sick. Yeah, I was looking into buying my first pair of louboutins and I'm not sure what to get. Either those loafers or 





 or maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ugh, I think I might die. The only department store available to shop at near the place I am going to school this summer is Nordstrom. :/ Don't get me wrong, Nordstrom is a great place, it's just I am definitely going to miss having everything literally 15 minutes away.


----------



## coco5

hii everyone!! its so hot here in france. im dreaming about the North pole lol. I was supposed to go see friends today but I stayed in.
Welcome Louboutin!! Im born in 96 too but in February.
Im so jealous of that J12 too lol.
I bought this great vintage solid silver1900 locket yesterday.
Thanks for all the bikini ideas lol.
Im spending summer in Deauville so I need to find a cute bathing suit.


----------



## MACsarah

Deauville sounds so nice from what I've heard! What weeks/months will you be there? I'll be in southern France (nice) for about 1 month towards the end of summer. 

Where is everyone else going this summer?


----------



## shopmagnet

*Coco5* - That is so awesome you are in France. I just revisited Paris last spring and I went to a little boutique called Les Fees de Bengale in the Marais and bought a messenger bag.  I am so jealous you are in France, it is truly one of the more spectacular places in the world. 
*MACsarah* - Have fun in Southern France!  After my summer school in Rhode Island, I will probably pop down to Santiago, Chile for a little bit then head back to school.


----------



## coachâ¥

At the end of this month I will be on the beach in Cozumel!


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;19134389 said:
			
		

> At the end of this month I will be on the beach in Cozumel!



thats awesome, is it your first time going?


----------



## coachâ¥

shopmagnet said:


> thats awesome, is it your first time going?



It's my first time, but my parents have been a few times before. I'm so excited!


----------



## kmd1_123

Wow, everyones going over seas! I'm just headed to California and Vancouver for a few weeks in August!


----------



## shopmagnet

*Coach *  - I hope you have a great time! 
*kmd* - I am sure you will have just a much fun lol. California is such a nice place and I only visited Canada once and that was like 11 years ago.


----------



## coco5

MACsarah: i dont know yet. probably the whole summer unless I go to Brittany. 
Ur lucky to be going to the south. Where in the south are you going? 
maybe I'll see you lol.
Shopmagnet: Yeah I know that brand from name. Paris is great. i was in the US for a couple of months and i really missed it.


----------



## coachâ¥

http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/s...-Jackets/P-SKIN-CANVAS-ZIP-DETAIL-JACKET.aspx obsessed

Just ordered this, isn't it so cute! http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/s...ifts/P-CHERRY-FLESH-ENAMEL-SKULL-KEYRING.aspx


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm going on college visits this summer...*commence sarcastic tone here*woohoo*end sarcastic tone here*. I'm so jealous of you guys. I want to go some place fabulous! I don't want to walk around a dozen college campuses in the sweltering heat all summer. Boooo. I'm headed to New York City this summer though, but that's the extent of my exciting travels I belive. And I'll spend my weekends at my lake house as usual, I actually just returned from there. So nice out!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Oh LOL fail of course I was talking about now if they are still selling
> 
> Going to get a new pair of CLs today so EXCITED!!



I love your new Loubs!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love your new Loubs!


 
Thank you hon


----------



## shopmagnet

coach&#9829;;19139509 said:
			
		

> http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/s...-Jackets/P-SKIN-CANVAS-ZIP-DETAIL-JACKET.aspx obsessed
> 
> Just ordered this, isn't it so cute! http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/s...ifts/P-CHERRY-FLESH-ENAMEL-SKULL-KEYRING.aspx



 I want one! 
Congrats on the purchase 


*LouboutinHottie* - Congrats on the new louboutins!  I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## shopmagnet

I forgot, but a few days ago I went shopping and got this bag for school: 





and this ring to celebrate: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






**Wow. Sorry about the largeness of the second pic. :/


----------



## coco5

shopmagnet: LOVE the Bulgari ring!! I saw it in a magazine and i still want it lol. How much was it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## shopmagnet

coco5 said:


> shopmagnet: LOVE the Bulgari ring!! I saw it in a magazine and i still want it lol. How much was it if you dont mind me asking?



I think it was 370.  I love it so much, it is an amazing ring and necklace pendant.


----------



## coco5

shopmagnet said:


> I think it was 370.  I love it so much, it is an amazing ring and necklace pendant.


 

oh? 370 dollars? Was it an LE? I might have to start looking for it


----------



## shopmagnet

coco5 said:


> oh? 370 dollars? Was it an LE? I might have to start looking for it



lol. I have no idea what it is in LE - sorry. 
I hope you get one! they are AMAZING rings


----------



## pinkpol15h

Glad to see this thread finally active again!

I'm trying to study for my exams next week but I have prom on my mind  I want a pair of CLs for prom but it's so hard to find the perfect pair on sale.

shopmagnet, that ring is pretty! I like the outside of it.. and for that price tag, I might have to get myself one when I have time


----------



## coco5

shopmagnet said:


> lol. I have no idea what it is in LE - sorry.
> I hope you get one! they are AMAZING rings


 
limited edition


----------



## shopmagnet

coco5 said:


> limited edition



haha. Wow I feel dumb, I misread what you asked the first time. I thought you asked what the value was in LE, I wasn't sure what currency that was so I said I didn't know. lol. As for it being a limited edition piece, I checked on the online shop and it said this: "SAVE THE CHILDREN 1-band ring in sterling silver with black ceramic. The 2010 second edition ring is $370, $75 of which is donated to the Save the Children campaign." So I guess it isn't LE. It's weird, I went online and they had another 'Save the Children' design, when I went in the store, the guy selling the ring to me told me that what I was buying was the only silver piece bulgari sold...


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkpol15h said:


> Glad to see this thread finally active again!
> 
> I'm trying to study for my exams next week but I have prom on my mind  I want a pair of CLs for prom but it's so hard to find the perfect pair on sale.
> 
> shopmagnet, that ring is pretty! I like the outside of it.. and for that price tag, I might have to get myself one when I have time



You should get the ring! 
It helps children and looks awesome on. 
Oh! and good luck on exams / shopping for louboutins 




Does anyone order from Lush here?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have finals this week too...tomorrow is my last day and then I am done!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Shopmagnet, I have a lot of Lush stores near me so I don't have to order online. I recommend going to a store for sure though, the girls there are really friendly and knowledgeable  plus, they're great about giving out samples.
I really like that ring  hmm, I've been saving up for a VC&A piece but I have a long way to go haha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hate Lush ever since I used a bath bomb I got as a gift and found glitter on my body for days afterwards.


----------



## shopmagnet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I have finals this week too...tomorrow is my last day and then I am done!


Good luck! It is amazing to get out of school 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I hate Lush ever since I used a bath bomb I got as a gift and found glitter on my body for days afterwards.


Really? lol. Thats kinda weird. I guess I can kinda understand, hopefully my friends doesn't feel the same way when she enjoys her birthday/christmas presents. 



pinkpol15h said:


> Shopmagnet, I have a lot of Lush stores near me so I don't have to order online. I recommend going to a store for sure though, the girls there are really friendly and knowledgeable  plus, they're great about giving out samples.
> I really like that ring  hmm, I've been saving up for a VC&A piece but I have a long way to go haha.


That sounds amazing, except I am not familiar with VC&A, is that terrible? lol.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I gave my friend one of those prepackaged gifts from Lush and she loved it! It was her first time with Lush too  

Haha Van Cleef & Arpels is amaaazing  a lot of the stuff is too mature for me right now but I'm in absolute love with its Alhambra Vintage items. I'm saving up for an onyx or mother of pearl pendant necklace- something simple that I can keep forever


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ I definitely understand what you mean, I have this pearl and amethyst paloma picasso necklace that tiffany's no longer sells and that is one of those pieces that I intend to keep forever.  Yeah, I just looked Van Cleef & Arpel up- my mom has that perfume with the faerie(?) on it..lol. They have beautiful jewelry, I hope you purchase an amazing piece from them.  Good luck on the saving..


----------



## pinkpol15h

I love classic stuff like that (although sometimes it's hard to resist a cat print jumpsuit haha), especially because my mom is more lenient with letting me purchase them since she can wear it as well. 

It's sooo hot here. I'm in a uniform this month: vneck tees and shorts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's sooooo hot here!! And I'm heading further south for college visits this week and it's going to be even hotter! Yuck!


----------



## shopmagnet

So I am madly in love with these shoes.. anyone else?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shopmagnet said:


> So I am madly in love with these shoes.. anyone else?



Me Me Me!!!


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ Ok, awesome.


----------



## coco5

shopmagnet said:


> So I am madly in love with these shoes.. anyone else?


 










me too!! they just seem very high :/ 

I cant wait until next month!! we might possibly be going up to the mountains


----------



## kmd1_123

shopmagnet said:


> so i am madly in love with these shoes.. Anyone else?


 
hawt!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coco5 said:


> me too!! they just seem very high :/
> 
> I cant wait until next month!! we might possibly be going up to the mountains



Go big or go home has always been my philosophy when it comes to high heels.


----------



## mcb100

hey girls! I've always to travel and i've never been to Paris before. Does anyone know how hard it is to survive in France for a week or so when you don't speak any French? They do speak some English, there, right? Any insight on this would be so appreciated! =)

So how has everyone been lately? Anyone get any good shopping done lately?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mcb100 said:


> hey girls! I've always to travel and i've never been to Paris before. Does anyone know how hard it is to survive in France for a week or so when you don't speak any French? They do speak some English, there, right? Any insight on this would be so appreciated! =)
> 
> So how has everyone been lately? Anyone get any good shopping done lately?



People who don't speak french travel there all the time...I'm sure you'll be fine! Just get some phrase books!


----------



## shopmagnet

mcb100 said:


> hey girls! I've always to travel and i've never been to Paris before. Does anyone know how hard it is to survive in France for a week or so when you don't speak any French? They do speak some English, there, right? Any insight on this would be so appreciated! =)
> 
> So how has everyone been lately? Anyone get any good shopping done lately?




Hey! I went this past March to Paris. It is a truly magical place and as long as you are polite, it is so easy to be there. I went for two weeks with my family and bought a pair of vintage Yves Saint Laurent sunglasses at a hidden boutique. Paris is one of the most visited cities in the world, so the people who work in the department stores such as galeries or those that work in the shops of the marais will definitely speak english among other languages to accomodate the tourists. Trust me, I studied spanish for 3 years and did not know a lick of french and it was fine. Besides, I believe in most of the european countries, they are taught english in school because it is one of those universal languages. It is so easy to survive in Paris, the only thing is that the dollar to euro exchange is kinda high, so everything there is quite pricey. If you love shopping, I definitely recommend Galeries Lafayette, they have EVERYTHING and offer like 15% off to people who are travelers. It is similar to Barneys except that it could swallow 5 Barney's whole and still have some room left over.  If you can put the price aside for traveling to Paris, it is truly a place to visit. I typically avoid going to the eiffel tower because of all the tourists, but for the first visit- it is definitely a sight to see.. It is incredibly overwhelming, and at night, on the hour, it sparkles..  oh my, how beautiful that was. I wish to live there one day, walking on the streets at night is safe and everyone is incredibly friendly. I hope you take the trip because it is definitely a memorable experience. I have visited twice in the spring time, the weather was beautiful and I was heartbroken when I returned home. Oh! and don't forget to visit the Louvre. You could so easily spend days in there without even noticing. I hope I helped!


----------



## coco5

mcb100 said:


> hey girls! I've always to travel and i've never been to Paris before. Does anyone know how hard it is to survive in France for a week or so when you don't speak any French? They do speak some English, there, right? Any insight on this would be so appreciated! =)
> 
> So how has everyone been lately? Anyone get any good shopping done lately?


 

Hey!! Im in Paris right now. Its not too hard actually. As said above almost everyone speaks english. Just a warning: i have to say that some people are not exactly adorable with everyone so dont take it personally if they snap back at you. I speak french fluently and i still have bad experiences pretty often with  some people. you have to get used to it.
Have fun in Paris!! its my favorite city 
If you want advices on where to shop pm me! i can always come with you lol  even though im on a shopping ban right now.


----------



## coachâ¥

Shopmagnet I love those!

I go by the same philosophy C_C!

I went to the mall to look for some sunglasses. I lost my favorite pair of Chanels in a lake. I've cried for days lol! 
Outfit:
Brother's Abercrombie and Fitch button down
white tank top
Joes Jeggings
brown Hermes belt
brown leather flip flops
Sahara Work


----------



## coco5

coach&#9829;;19184963 said:
			
		

> Shopmagnet I love those!
> 
> I go by the same philosophy C_C!
> 
> I went to the mall to look for some sunglasses. I lost my favorite pair of Chanels in a lake. I've cried for days lol!
> Outfit:
> Brother's Abercrombie and Fitch button down
> white tank top
> Joes Jeggings
> brown Hermes belt
> brown leather flip flops
> Sahara Work


 
sorry but really however did u manage to lose them in a lake? did u drop them?
I have to say its a very interesting way of losing sunglasses.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coco5 said:


> sorry but really however did u manage to lose them in a lake? did u drop them?
> I have to say its a very interesting way of losing sunglasses.



My mother, my cousin, my grandfather, and my uncle have all lost sunglasses in a lake before lol. 

I just returned from college visits. I finally saw some schools I would actually consider going to so that was nice. It was long and tiring though. So much driving and so much walking in over 90 degree heat.


----------



## coachâ¥

coco5 said:


> sorry but really however did u manage to lose them in a lake? did u drop them?
> I have to say its a very interesting way of losing sunglasses.



I kicked them off a dock...


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;19192476 said:
			
		

> I kicked them off the dock...



OMGSH LOL!!
Sorry Coach but I actually laughed out loud at that comment, you cutie! I can totally see that happening.

I'm going shoe shopping! Wish me luck girls. I haven't been doing a lot of studying for my exams (which are only 1 day away) so let's see if I'll feel guilty about shopping.. hopefully not haha.

wearing:
white Gap ruched vneck
white long Club Monaco cardigan
navy Rag&Bone skinny pants
black House of Harlow velvet flats


----------



## coachâ¥

pinkpol15h said:


> OMGSH LOL!!
> Sorry Coach but I actually laughed out loud at that comment, you cutie! I can totally see that happening.
> 
> I'm going shoe shopping! Wish me luck girls. I haven't been doing a lot of studying for my exams (which are only 1 day away) so let's see if I'll feel guilty about shopping.. hopefully not haha.
> 
> wearing:
> white Gap ruched vneck
> white long Club Monaco cardigan
> navy Rag&Bone skinny pants
> black House of Harlow velvet flats



Lol, I can finally laugh about it too! I bought the Chanel 5205 's in the stoney grey color. I love them even more.

As for exam studying, I barely studied this year even though that was the most stressed I had been.


----------



## shopmagnet

^^ Same. I studied for my exams- but not very hard at all and got like all A's. lol

Ugh- I *need* to go shopping, but I am leaving in one week from today for 7 weeks up at class. I have been packing and straightening up.. Honestly! there is So. Much. Cleaning.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19192476 said:
			
		

> I kicked them off a dock...



*applauds*

I'm about to go out to a yummy Mexican place and then go see Super 8. I'm excited! I love science fiction movies.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Sounds gorgeous Coach! Congrats on your new sunnies 

I got my prom shoes! They're the YSL Palais 80 Pump in beige. I got the last pair on sale too! Totally enjoying life right now


----------



## shopmagnet

pinkpol15h said:


> Sounds gorgeous Coach! Congrats on your new sunnies
> 
> I got my prom shoes! They're the YSL Palais 80 Pump in beige. I got the last pair on sale too! Totally enjoying life right now



Ahh!! Congrats!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Sounds gorgeous Coach! Congrats on your new sunnies
> 
> I got my prom shoes! They're the YSL Palais 80 Pump in beige. I got the last pair on sale too! Totally enjoying life right now



Yay! Congrats! I wore YSL shoes to my prom as well. What does your dress look like?


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;19192476 said:
			
		

> I kicked them off a dock...












pinkpol15h said:


> I got my prom shoes! They're the YSL Palais 80 Pump in beige. I got the last pair on sale too! Totally enjoying life right now








/now that gifs are okay, I'll probably only reply in gifs. ...sorry for those with crappy internet connection :\ kidding. sorta.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Lmao Blair looks so cute there.
Thanks girls  *Cute*, this is the dress
It has a more poofy shape in real life. A lot of the girls are going all-out for prom but I'm not that girly or extravagant 

I went to church this morning and then got a mocha coconut (love this new flavour!) frap  with extra coffee to get me through some studying today.. wore:
loose silk military green Gap buttondown
black J Brand skinnies with half unzipped zippers (I'm obsessed with unzipping thanks to MKA Olsen)
my new YSLs I'm trying to break in 
anthracite City
black 2054 Wayfarers
2 thin gold rings + angel wings rings


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You'll look fabulous at prom! 

I went to church this morning and am currently sitting outside on my deck stuffing my face and being lazy. 

Outfit: 
Black AA leggings
Black creme and pink silk printed Anthropologie flowy tunic
Black U.O. sandals
Silver rose cocktail ring/silver square hoop earrings


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> /now that gifs are okay, I'll probably only reply in gifs. ...sorry for those with crappy internet connection :\ kidding. sorta.



That is the cutest gif of Blair ever! What episode is that from?


----------



## coachâ¥

Congrats on the purchase pink! 

I'm glad some understand my little sunglass mishap! 

I got a facial today, my face is more red than usual so I'm not going anywhere.
Outfit:
salmon CE shorts
White tank top tucked in
brown braided leather belt
brown leather Abercrombie flip flops
Speedy 35/Rolex Datejust II


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That is the cutest gif of Blair ever! What episode is that from?




Not sure, at all! Sorry 

so..how where everyone's grades the last semester?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't get my final grades yet, but I don't think they are that great. I'm pretty sure I bombed my math final, but I don't really care as of now. It's summer! I'm not thinking about school. Perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised. 

I'm about to order some new summer clothes from U.O. I'm in desperate need of shorts and leggings, since all my leggings have sprouted holes recently lol


----------



## mcb100

i need to find the perfect smooshy gray tunic to wear with leggings! It's tricky because i'm only 5'0, most shirts labeled as 'tunics' are too long, so sometimes i just have to look for an over sized tee and it becomes my own 'tunic' lmfao......but so far I haven't found the perfect one yet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mcb100 said:


> i need to find the perfect smooshy gray tunic to wear with leggings! It's tricky because i'm only 5'0, most shirts labeled as 'tunics' are too long, so sometimes i just have to look for an over sized tee and it becomes my own 'tunic' lmfao......but so far I haven't found the perfect one yet.



Yeah, tunics are usually dresses on me too. I just wear big flowy tops and they act as tunics.


----------



## coachâ¥

I got my final grades, and overall I'm extremely happy! I wish I would have put in more effort while studying for History.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yesterday I was painting my nails on my history textbook, and my mom came downstairs and said, "Well, I'm glad to see you used your history textbook for something." :shame: lol


----------



## pinkpol15h

Right now, my marks are all A+ except English  I got a 87 for English lol but it's the highest mark I've received in years so no complaints here. I've been slacking off though so I highly doubt I can maintain my marks.

I did my first exam today  3 more to go, woooo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Right now, my marks are all A+ except English  I got a 87 for English lol but it's the highest mark I've received in years so no complaints here. I've been slacking off though so I highly doubt I can maintain my marks.
> 
> I did my first exam today  3 more to go, woooo



Congrats! 

Its not even possible to get an A+ in my school...I hate our grading scale.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to look for a new bag tomorrow, hopefully I'll have a reveal


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19211705 said:
			
		

> I'm going to look for a new bag tomorrow, hopefully I'll have a reveal



Where?


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Where?



Miu Miu 

I have a funny story! I went to a friends pool party and I met this guy, he was cute and SUPER flirty. So we talked and he's like I want you to meet someone, I was thinking "Ohh ****, it's probably his girlfriend." I was wayyy wrong,he introduced me to his BOYFRIEND. I was so embarrassed...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19214331 said:
			
		

> Miu Miu



Can't wait to see


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's official: I need a pair of CLs in my life. High ones. I haven't bought new heels in the longest time (okay...spring break. Don't judge me, I have an addiction!) and I am craving a killer pair of stilettos so badly!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19214331 said:
			
		

> Miu Miu
> 
> I have a funny story! I went to a friends pool party and I met this guy, he was cute and SUPER flirty. So we talked and he's like I want you to meet someone, I was thinking "Ohh ****, it's probably his girlfriend." I was wayyy wrong,he introduced me to his BOYFRIEND. I was so embarrassed...



 It's okay...I once convinced myself a gay guy liked me LOL. They're just SO flirty!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm so tired...I should have gone to bed hours ago. I always do this in the summer.


----------



## mcb100

coach&#9829;;19214331 said:
			
		

> Miu Miu
> 
> I have a funny story! I went to a friends pool party and I met this guy, he was cute and SUPER flirty. So we talked and he's like I want you to meet someone, I was thinking "Ohh ****, it's probably his girlfriend." I was wayyy wrong,he introduced me to his BOYFRIEND. I was so embarrassed...


 
oh that's okay. it happens. once i was talking to this one guy and my friend was nearby. and i didn't even think i was flirting? but later my friend told me i was flirting and asked if anything was going on between us. my mouth dropped open. i thought the guy was gay. no offense to anyone at all, but (i don't know how to explain it) he sounded like he definitely was. He has a very high pitched voice and talks constantly about this one guy that me and my other friend think he has a crush on. "You mean he hasn't come out of the closet yet???" I asked. "No, he hasn't yet," she said. I didn't even think I was flirting and I was pretty sure he was gay. lol. Don't feel bad coach. 

Also, I'm loving designer sunglasses right now. I only have two pairs but I already want more. I used to think that designer sunglasses were silly, because sunglasses are really just plastic lenses and people misplace them easily but then when i got a pair i fell in love...now i want another pair. lol


----------



## MACsarah

I'm convinced I turned a gay guy straight because he was so attracted to me.

I swear though, he* really* liked me..


----------



## coco5

coach&#9829;;19192476 said:
			
		

> I kicked them off a dock...


 

:lolots: : me in front of my keyboard


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mcb100 said:


> Also, I'm loving designer sunglasses right now. I only have two pairs but I already want more. I used to think that designer sunglasses were silly, because sunglasses are really just plastic lenses and people misplace them easily but then when i got a pair i fell in love...now i want another pair. lol



I have a bit of a sunglasses addiction...I'm recovering though...I haven't bought a new pair in a long time. This is weird, but desinger sunglasses are the only ones that fit my face...cheap sunglasses look terrible and awkward on me...


----------



## coachâ¥

Ohh thank God it wasn't only me! I think they are more flirty than straight guys!

C_C-YOU NEED THEMMMM!!!!

coco5-I'm glad I can make you laugh  

I buy so many sunglasses it's unhealthy. I'm never not wearing a pair, and the cheap ones don't cut it for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19217863 said:
			
		

> Ohh thank God it wasn't only me! I think they are more flirty than straight guys!
> 
> C_C-YOU NEED THEMMMM!!!!
> 
> coco5-I'm glad I can make you laugh
> 
> I buy so many sunglasses it's unhealthy. I'm never not wearing a pair, and the cheap ones don't cut it for me.



Enabler! But yes, yes I do  I don't know what kind I want though...hmm


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Enabler! But yes, yes I do



It's what I'm good at


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C my first pair were black Hyper Prive. 

I went and looked at a few different bags, a pinkish Miu Miu Bow, a navy blue Prada top handle, and a goldish brown Fendi Peakaboo. None of them really stood out, I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=j2f2uCs

I'm obsessed with these in black...I think I'm gonna get nude pumps though. I love the Madame butterfly bootie too...so many choices!


----------



## coachâ¥

It pops up as a Moncler vest lol! The Madame Butterfly booties are gorgeous. I wanted them in pink suede, but ended up with black leather.

Pigalle or Biancas look amazing in nude!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19219456 said:
			
		

> It pops up as a Moncler vest lol! The Madame Butterfly booties are gorgeous. I wanted them in pink suede, but ended up with black leather.
> 
> Pigalle look amazing in nude!



Well that's peculiar lol! It's supposed to be the Coussin Caged Ankle Boots.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well that's peculiar lol! It's supposed to be the Coussin Caged Ankle Boots.



Those aren't my favorite, a little too stripper esque lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know...I love me some stripper shoes :shame: lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm thinking perhaps nude patent Rolando for my first pair...

And of course I still want the rollerball loafers...but I think I want heels instead.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *I know...I love me some stripper shoes :shame: lol*
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps nude patent Rolando for my first pair...
> 
> And of course I still want the rollerball loafers...but I think I want heels instead.



Made me lol! 

I like the Rolandos also!

I saw a lady walking through Saks with the rollerball loafers today, they def. stood out haha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So many choices...so many choices...


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So many choices...so many choices...



Just get them all!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19219837 said:
			
		

> Just get them all!



If only


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching E! News...and Justin Bieber made 53 million dollars this year...just thought I'd share...because it blew my brain...he made more than RPatz and Kristen combined...yeah, I know that was random, sorry, lol.


----------



## MACsarah

and now lets compare JB to us, who are the same age-range,...


We are in school and relining on our parents for most things. Anyone feeling inadequate?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yupp, pretty much.


----------



## mcb100

I don't envy JB for his wealth or money. Yeah, sometimes I wish I had his money so I could go shopping more but I wouldn't switch lives with him for a second. I would never want to be a celebrity. You get no privacy whatsoever, and strangers feel entitled to talk sh%t about you all the time like they know who you actually are. It must be very stressful.

Anyways, did some shopping today girlies! Nothing designer, but some cool finds. I got two stripey flowy shirts from Express that are perfect to pair with denim shorts and wooden flip flops, they just scream summer to me, which is good atm. I also got a Nine Inch Nails band tee from Hot Topic....weird but I love it, it's a tad bit baggy but it's perfect for sleeping in and lazy days. Then I went window shopping at Kay Jewelers. I lusted over a white gold bangle with tiny diamonds and also a diamond martini glass necklace.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I so agree. I would never EVER want to be a celebrity. I feel bad for teen celebs actually. Having everyone picking on your every move during your awkward teen years would suck. It's like the minute you become famous everyone expects you to be some perfect role model for all your little fans, newsflash, I'm just a kid and nobody is perfect! 

Congrats on your finds!


----------



## coachâ¥

I could not deal with the all the attention. EVERYONE is so fast to judge a celebrity.

I'm obsessed with this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB_Fac7oWXA

 My Prada SA called to tell me a bag came in she thought I would be interested in, I can't wait to see it!

I went out with some friends.
outfit:
Black Theory halter jumpsuit
Nude Clou Noeud/Pomme Alma/Rolex Datejust II/diamond earrings


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ You have no idea how popular the Cataracs are at my school. Everyone is obsessed.


----------



## coachâ¥

I looked at the Prada, and I still wasn't in love. I stopped into Coach and tried http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1280&bih=840  in black, I loved it. I had it ordered for me in the pinky-beige color.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19237768 said:
			
		

> I looked at the Prada, and I still wasn't in love. I stopped into Coach and tried http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1280&bih=840  in black, I loved it. I had it ordered for me in the pinky-beige color.



 Me likey!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I want Tribtoos...I have a serious shoe addiction. Can't wait for my trip to New York...so much to buy!


----------



## mcb100

^If you're going to New York City, I'd definitely stop at Barneys in New York. A lot of their stuff is on sale right now.


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C-Barneys actually has some CLs on sale online, not really sure about the styles though.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach, that's a really cute bag! It def looks better in the beige colour.

I just made my own caramel organic soy latte as an attempt to study for my data management exam next monday... no luck 

Girls, do any of you own inexpensive heels? I'm going on a trip with my friends soon but I don't want to bring the new YSLs I got in case I lose my luggage.Any recommendations on where to get cheap, comfy heels? I've tried Aldo but their shoes are reallyyyy painful on my feet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Coach, that's a really cute bag! It def looks better in the beige colour.
> 
> I just made my own caramel organic soy latte as an attempt to study for my data management exam next monday... no luck
> 
> Girls, do any of you own inexpensive heels? I'm going on a trip with my friends soon but I don't want to bring the new YSLs I got in case I lose my luggage.Any recommendations on where to get cheap, comfy heels? I've tried Aldo but their shoes are reallyyyy painful on my feet.



Steve Madden! Jessica Simpson!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching my big fat gypsy wedding right now and all the 16 year old girls are getting married...I cannot imagine.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Coach, that's a really cute bag! It def looks better in the beige colour.
> 
> I just made my own caramel organic soy latte as an attempt to study for my data management exam next monday... no luck
> 
> Girls, do any of you own inexpensive heels? I'm going on a trip with my friends soon but I don't want to bring the new YSLs I got in case I lose my luggage.Any recommendations on where to get cheap, comfy heels? I've tried Aldo but their shoes are reallyyyy painful on my feet.



Steve madden's bevv pump is amazing for everything.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I looked through some Steve Madden stock online and the items are really cute. Can't wait to check it out! 
I've been wanting JS Danys forEVER. So sad I didn't buy them when I had the chance.


----------



## coachâ¥

Went to lunch with my family for father's day.
Outfit:
D&G chambray shirt
white Siwy skinnys
Jimmy Choo Union sandals/platforms
Sahara Work/Rolex Datejust II/diamond earrings


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I went out to dinner with my family for Father's Day...I wore:
Black/Purple/Blue flowered cutout back dress from U.O.
Black patent YSL Tributes
Black cocktail ring/silver square hoop earrings


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I went to Target today and I bought a new bathing suit, and guess what? It's a bandeau! I can't find a picture online, but I love it! I had to get an XL top to squeeze my boobs in there, but it fits good! I was quite pleased, because I normally have an awful time finding swimsuits that fit. The bottoms fit really nicely too. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I went to Target today and I bought a new bathing suit, and guess what? It's a bandeau! I can't find a picture online, but I love it!* I had to get an XL top to squeeze my boobs in there*, but it fits good! I was quite pleased, because I normally have an awful time finding swimsuits that fit. The bottoms fit really nicely too. I was very pleasantly surprised.



Well, now don't we all wish we had that problem! 

Congrats on your new baiting suit! Sounds like you're happy with it. What color is it?


----------



## coco5

Hii everyone! Im right now in a small village. there's no one here but its cute.
Its been raining for the last days. So I havent thought at all about bathing suits yet.
If the weather this summer stays like this I think there's no point getting a bathing suit lol.
But I dont mind it too much.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Well, now don't we all wish we had that problem!
> 
> Congrats on your new baiting suit! Sounds like you're happy with it. What color is it?



Hahaha  I am so excited actually, because I always love the bandeau styles but can never wear them. It's blue with a blue and gold beaded emblem in between the boobs.


----------



## MACsarah

It sounds cute! Have you tried the bandeaus that tie in the middle? Those work wonders for everyone unless your boobs are Humongous with a capital H. In which case it gives you a bad case of uni-boob.

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338665651&pagename=vsdWrapper

I'm obsessed with twisted bandeau tops this summer. Although they are a bit hard to stay on you, lol. Just don't jump up from the water in them. I learned it the hard way and now all my friends have seen my nipples.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

No I haven't tried those! The underwire on that one would probably work wonders too, but I always think underwire tops look awkward...

And LOL @ your friends seeing your nipples. Yeah...definitely happened to me before...on both ends...if you catch my drift.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

No I haven't tried those! The underwire on that one would probably work wonders too, but I always think underwire tops look awkward...

And LOL @ your friends seeing your nipples. Yeah...definitely happened to me before...on both ends...if you catch my drift.


----------



## mcb100

i like Victorias Secret for bikinis. They have a really large selection in cute colors and cuts and they don't cost a fortune. I've always wanted a Beach bunny one (I had one but sold it because I ordered it and it was way too tiny for me to even squeeze into), but maybe someday.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like VS too. I got this top http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338665618&pagename=vsdWrapper to wear with some bottoms I got from Anthropologie. I took the pads out of it and it looks great. I've gotten a couple swimsuits I really like from VS over the past few years. I like the bottoms that match that top. I think I might get the whole set in another color. I really like the white...I've always wanted a white bikini, but I'm afraid of them being see through.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Secret Life of the American Teenager is such an awful show...yet I keep watching. I appreciate how many babies are popping out in this highschool.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> It sounds cute! Have you tried the bandeaus that tie in the middle? Those work wonders for everyone unless your boobs are Humongous with a capital H. In which case it gives you a bad case of *uni-boob*.
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1304338665651&pagename=vsdWrapper
> 
> I'm obsessed with twisted bandeau tops this summer. Although they are a bit hard to stay on you, lol. Just don't jump up from the water in them. I learned it the hard way and now all my friends have seen my nipples.


:lolots:


My last exam was yesterday + I stayed out with some friends after. I got home a little past midnight and on the way home, I was thinking that I still had time to study a bit... then I realized I didn't have anything to study for!! BEST FEELING EVER. 
wore:
acid wash grey Wilt longsleeve
black Theory linen shorts
coral Tory Burch "Lawrence" moccasins
white VS Pink organic tote (to carry my exam stuff for the morning)
purple Carrera oversized sunnies - got them for $75! best deal ever
thin gold rings/silver angel wings rings/gold elephant ring

I woke up at 7:45am this morning.. my internal clock is still in school-mode. Waiting for my friends to wake up right now so I can go out.
wearing:
white strapless ANF floral tank
white/light yellow striped Club Monaco shorts
cream/floral double-tongue Chucks lo-tops
black Wayfarers


----------



## MACsarah

I was so excited to go to Zaras today to get this shirt:
http://static.zara.net/photos//2011.../1724049403_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1298053220492

..to bad they only had XL left and as much as I like over-sized stuff, it didn't work out


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm going shopping today and Zara's my main goal too. I need some new dresses for the summer and their sale came in just in time.


----------



## MACsarah

so what did you find at your local Zara?


----------



## kmd1_123

Congrats on being done school!

I love bandeaus as well (being a small chested girl and all!) but I'm always so scared the strapless ones will slip down!


----------



## mcb100

I'm supposed to be saving up for a Chanel but I want this Alexander Wang bag so bad: http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=5177&pf_id=PAGPABAOALFPAFJM  haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> so what did you find at your local Zara?



Absolutely nothing lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mcb100 said:


> I'm supposed to be saving up for a Chanel but I want this Alexander Wang bag so bad: http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=5177&pf_id=PAGPABAOALFPAFJM  haha.



I love that!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Absolutely nothing lol



Sorry to hear. I always expect to come out with 5 bags from Zara but I never really find a lot of things that warrants it. 

I do like their sheer blouses and blazers which are the items that I always like.


----------



## kmd1_123

I've never seen the AW bag in white, just black.
I like the white


----------



## coachâ¥

Zara you either love or hate everything. Usually I hate because they never have my size in anything. 

mcb I like bone more than black. Everyone has the black one, and I've never seen that one on anyone.


----------



## coco5

Doesnt that AW bag exist in brown? I think I saw it. its called the Rocco no?
Anyway if its that one its beautiful in black.
Sorry if im not encouraging you for the chanel but id rather have the AW.

I dont like Zara that much. I mean, they have cute stuff but the materials arent great. I took a look in one of their stores and it was all so... itchy!!
Its really too bad :/ :/


----------



## pinkpol15h

I love the Rocco, just not enough to buy it since the quality doesn't seem great. I like it a LOT in the white though.

I'm headed to Montreal tomorrow  I packed vnecks and shorts for the entire trip lol. I'll see you girls next friday


----------



## mcb100

i'm supposed to be saving up for a chanel but i totally don't have the patience. =(


----------



## coachâ¥

I can never save. I splurge wayyy too much.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You will be saving forever with the way their prices increase! lol. Probably not what you wanted to here.


----------



## coachâ¥

I went car shopping again...at this point I could care less. I'm sick of spending my time are car dealerships.
Outfit:
Dark washed J Brand skinnys rolled up
A.P.C. red and white striped t-shirt
nude Lanvin flats
Sahara Work


----------



## MACsarah

You haven't found a car that you're in love with yet? Babbyyyy. Just get a barbie car already, it will fit you  I can't believe you are already old enough to drive! I feel so old thinking about it. 

I'll be able to drive in 1 1/2 year (_yay for choosing a out-state HS and not being able to take drivers ed on time_) and don't think I'll be getting my own car until I'm 22. If you asked me 2 years ago, I wouldn't settle for not getting a car ASAP but I don't spend that much time in LA anyways so the car would just be staying in the garage while I'm at school or traveling which would be such a waste. My brother did say that when I can drive and when he's not home, I can use his car. LOL. Remind me not to piss him off. :\

but no seriously, cars are so pretty! There must be one car that you like!


----------



## alyssa18

Wow I've missed so much haven't been on the thread in forever but I'm glad to see it's moving again and not dead. Anyways I hope everyone is having a fantastic summer. Mine is just peachy full of lots of work and sat studying and college apps and fun stuff like getting tan ect. Anyways zara is ok I don't find too much there I only have like 2 things but im not a big fan. So I know pretty much all you girls have at least one pair of lanvin ballet flats. Do you think they are worth the splurge? Is ther anywhere to get them on sale?


----------



## coachâ¥

I get my license in a little less than a month and a half. I honestly would be okay not getting a car, other than the fact I'm never allowed to drive my father's cars, and my mom's a little too big for my liking. We looked at a gorgeous Range Rover, and I feel in love, but my dad isn't convinced because of "the problems" Range Rovers have. 

Mac- I want a hot pink Porsche, but my dad won't give in...I wonder why? Ahahahaha! ANDDD drivers ed was hell for me. I hope you have better luck with it than I did! 

Alyssa- I LOVE my Lanvins, I don't think anyone understands. They are the best flats I've ever owned, and they are totally worth the splurge IMO. Not really sure where you can get them on sale, sorry!


----------



## MACsarah

Depends on what your foot shape is with Lanvins. I personally get annoyed with the rouching in the front but they do offer more support than normal flats as they have a hidden wedge. I have seen brighter colors on sale at nordstrom rack.

I'm not obsessed with my flats as much as coach. mmmmhmm, no. I feel that there are better flats for your money. I like London Soles better with the toe box and all. But they are almost the same. I will agree that Lanvin does make better flats than Tory burch, botch, and Chanel. 

Whatever you do, do not use your flats as "tourist shoes". I went on a field trip and my feet where in pain and agony. Stick to cole haan for walking flats. 

Is that you in your avatar? What beach is that?

coach&#9829;: what happened in drivers ed?


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Depends on what your foot shape is with Lanvins. I personally get annoyed with the rouching in the front but they do offer more support than normal flats as they have a hidden wedge. I have seen brighter colors on sale at nordstrom rack.
> 
> I'm not obsessed with my flats as much as coach. mmmmhmm, no. I feel that there are better flats for your money. I like London Soles better with the toe box and all. But they are almost the same. I will agree that Lanvin does make better flats than Tory burch, botch, and Chanel.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not use your flats as "tourist shoes". I went on a field trip and my feet where in pain and agony. Stick to cole haan for walking flats.
> 
> Is that you in your avatar? What beach is that?
> 
> coach&#9829;: what happened in drivers ed?


 Yeah I was gonna get them to use for school mostly. Wearing heels gets old sometimes haha. Thanks for the tips! I was at Last Call Nieman Marcus today and they had a pair in my size but I wasn't crazy about the pattern. I would prefer a solid color I think. I/ve never tried Cole Haan flats, thanks for the tip!
No it isnt I wish it was though. Im not sure what beach it is because it is from tumblr.


----------



## MACsarah

Cole haan's flats are heavenly amazing. The insoles are like Nike tennis shoes. Ultimate tourist shoes. As much as I would like to look fabulous in some Louboutin heels strolling trough cobbled streets of France, it just wouldn't last long. Converses offer no support, most ballet flats sole's are to thin..

There is also a swedish brand of shoes called Ecco who also makes comfy flats. They are sold at nordstrom. They are the most ugliest flats I own but they really are comfy so I try to limit the wear of those to when I'm truely desperate.

Do you really wear heels to school everyday? WOW. I bow down to you! I brought 3 pairs of heels to school last year and the rest where toms/converse/flats/wedges/boots.  How do you do it?


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm not obsessed with my flats, I much prefer heels, but Lanvins just happen to be my favorite.

MAC: I got stuck with an old crabby man, who gave out way too much work for a drivers ed course.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Going out to lunch with a friend I haven't seen forever, wearing:

slightly sheer white club monaco plain top
j brand cuffed jean shorts
black house of harlow velvet flats
anthracite city, black rayban wayfarers, two thin gold rings, big white resin ring


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Cole haan's flats are heavenly amazing. The insoles are like Nike tennis shoes. Ultimate tourist shoes. As much as I would like to look fabulous in some Louboutin heels strolling trough cobbled streets of France, it just wouldn't last long. Converses offer no support, most ballet flats sole's are to thin..
> 
> There is also a swedish brand of shoes called Ecco who also makes comfy flats. They are sold at nordstrom. They are the most ugliest flats I own but they really are comfy so I try to limit the wear of those to when I'm truely desperate.
> 
> Do you really wear heels to school everyday? WOW. I bow down to you! I brought 3 pairs of heels to school last year and the rest where toms/converse/flats/wedges/boots. How do you do it?


 Oh yeah I saw an ecco outlet at woodbury and was wondering what they sold I'lll check it out next time I go. No I don't wear them everyday I aim for 3 times a week. It is doable for me though cause my school it pretty small so I don't have to wa lk long distances. If i went to a big school I couldn't do it haha. I had like 12 different ones that were casual enough to wear to school that didnt hurt my feet too much. But for my senior yr I thought I'd relax my style a bit and go for more flats. 
You like toms too? I am obsessed with them I've been wearing them alot this summer actually. Which ones do you have?


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;19378347 said:
			
		

> I'm not obsessed with my flats, I much prefer heels, but Lanvins just happen to be my favorite.
> *
> MAC: I got stuck with an old crabby man, who gave out way too much work for a drivers ed course.*



That sucks! but atleast you are prepared for the road now!



pinkpol15h said:


> Going out to lunch with a friend I haven't seen forever, wearing:
> 
> slightly sheer white club monaco plain top
> j brand cuffed jean shorts
> black house of harlow velvet flats
> anthracite city, black rayban wayfarers, two thin gold rings, big white resin ring



Sounds like a lovely outfit! When did you get your Bbag?




alyssa18 said:


> Oh yeah I saw an ecco outlet at woodbury and was wondering what they sold I'lll check it out next time I go. No I don't wear them everyday I aim for 3 times a week. It is doable for me though cause my school it pretty small so I don't have to wa lk long distances. If i went to a big school I couldn't do it haha. I had like 12 different ones that were casual enough to wear to school that didnt hurt my feet too much. But for my senior yr I thought I'd relax my style a bit and go for more flats.
> You like toms too? I am obsessed with them I've been wearing them alot this summer actually. Which ones do you have?



Oh, Ecco is a old-people's comfy shoes! lol Incredible support in them though. That's very admirable! lol. Do you have stairs in your school? or a hill?I would nearly die if I wore heels to school. To much walking from class-to-class. What heels did you wear?

I love Toms although I know that purse (anyone heard from her?) hates them! lol.They are as preppy as I'll go. Everyone wears boat shoes at my school and I refuse to even go there. I have the navy blue and black. 

What are everyone's top 3 most worn shoes?


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> That sucks! but atleast you are prepared for the road now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely outfit! When did you get your Bbag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Ecco is a old-people's comfy shoes! lol Incredible support in them though. That's very admirable! lol. Do you have stairs in your school? or a hill?I would nearly die if I wore heels to school. To much walking from class-to-class. What heels did you wear?
> 
> I love Toms although I know that purse (anyone heard from her?) hates them! lol.They are as preppy as I'll go. Everyone wears boat shoes at my school and I refuse to even go there. I have the navy blue and black.
> 
> What are everyone's top 3 most worn shoes?


 We have 3 floors but there are only like 15 stairs max between them and I barely have to go down to the 2nd and 1st floors most of my classes were on the 3rd floor. It varies in the winter I wore heeled boots and booties and in spring I generally wore more casual ones like platform cork ones ect. Yeah I like toms better than like sperrys cause they are less popular (at least where I live). 
Top shoes:
winter:
1) brown platfrom boots
2) black booties
3) moccaisins (sp?) for lazy days haha
Summer:
1) havianas (i am a lifeguard so I live at the pool) haha
2) toms
3) cork wedges


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!
I just got home from a long weekend at my lake house, and my skin is fried to a crisp. I'm in desperate need of some moisturizer!  
I never wear flats anymore. I am kind of a boot fanatic...I wear them until it is warm enough for sandals, or I wear heels, or converse. My flats only make an appearance every once in a while. 

MAC - I've heard from Purse...she's alive, she just isn't on TPF much these days. 

Coach - I don't know what kind of car to get either! I'm gonna be a senior this year and I still haven't gotten my license or a car...oops. I sort of hate driving...


----------



## MACsarah

OMG! I love boots! I wish I could wear them all seasons! I like rainboots, leather boots, suede boots..

I'm obsessed with my Golden goose boots. I really want a second pair but I just can't justify it. So in love. 

Alyssa: how is it being a lifeguard? I wouldn't mind having that kind of summer job but my swimming sucks hardcore. I don't even have my backstroke checked. LOL. I don't know why I'm doing crew. I hate water.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have a serious boot obsession...I actually am one of those girls that some of you would hate that wear cowboy boots and ankle booties in the summer...and I wear them practically everyday from September to June...it's a problem lol. I need a new pair of black OTK boots for fall. I have suede ones but I don't know if I really like them that much and they are sort of beat up. I want leather ones this time...


----------



## pinkpol15h

I definitely wear moccasins the most. I walk a lot and Minnetonka ones especially fit my feet really well. My shoes last a couple months usually LOL so I don't really have a "most" worn because they're in the trash fast.

Mac, Thanks  I got the City last winter-ish. My parents were pleased with my first report card so they got it for me.

I tried on the calfskin WOC today and I want it... Does anyone have experience with WOCs? I don't see them posted a lot in this thread.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&popId=WOMENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=

Do we like black or brown?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Brown! The leather on the black ones look too shiny to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's what I thought too. Thanks!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Morning girls! I'm headed downtown for a welcome session at my university residence next year  then maybe pick up some MAC if I can.. I need a new lipstick for the summer. Wearing:
plaid Club Monaco oversized button-down
black J Brand skinnies with ankle zippers
black iridescent Gucci sneakers
two gold rings + BCBG weirdly-shaped brown ring
black Burberry umbrella (it's raining today!  hope this keeps the temperature low)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Morning girls! I'm headed downtown for a welcome session at my university residence next year  then maybe pick up some MAC if I can.. I need a new lipstick for the summer. Wearing:
> plaid Club Monaco oversized button-down
> black J Brand skinnies with ankle zippers
> black iridescent Gucci sneakers
> two gold rings + BCBG weirdly-shaped brown ring
> black Burberry umbrella (it's raining today!  hope this keeps the temperature low)



Good luck and have fun! I can't believe you are already going to college...and that that will be me next year...when did we get so old? I miss kindergarten! Lol


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> OMG! I love boots! I wish I could wear them all seasons! I like rainboots, leather boots, suede boots..
> 
> I'm obsessed with my Golden goose boots. I really want a second pair but I just can't justify it. So in love.
> 
> Alyssa: how is it being a lifeguard? I wouldn't mind having that kind of summer job but my swimming sucks hardcore. I don't even have my backstroke checked. LOL. I don't know why I'm doing crew. I hate water.


 Being a lifeguard is a pretty easy job. The hardest part is getting your certification you have to swim soso many laps of all the different strokes. I threw up my first certification class. I love working though and the best part is you get amazinly tan like normally I have pretty fair skin but now my skin is mulatto colored after only 2 weeks of working.


----------



## MACsarah

^^holy ****! Uni already?! how was graduation?! omg. So excited for you! 


^ Sounds intense! what kind of pool do you supervise?

Speaking of mac, what are your guy's favorite makeup products right now? I'm heading to France next week (3 cheers for earlier/longer trip! Woop wopp!) and I can't wait to get my hands on a tube of embryolisse. I'm going to the south and I haven't really seen any embryolisse there but I'm sure I have enough time to find a pharmacy that sells it. 

embryolisse is a thick moisturizer that is like TM. To me, the consistency brings a nicer overall skintone. I love it but the tube is small.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm super jealous that you are going to France! I need a vacation...some place far far away! 

I'm not much of a beauty/makeup guru. I am way too lazy to put on makeup most of the time. I finally got my hands on an Urban Decay naked palette over spring break, so I've gotten my makeup fix for a while. There's nothing I'm really wanting at the moment.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I watch gurus for fun but there's not enough patience in the world for me to wake up early and put a full face of makeup on. I'd rather get extra 10 minutes of sleep than waking up early to put makeup on. If I do wake up early enough, I put on tinted moisturizer, mascara, a bronzy eyeshadow look, and benetint. I'm also to lazy to take off makeup so yeah, confession of a lazy person. 

I still can't believe the Naked palette sold out so fast everywhere! Unbelievable. I already had the colors that I liked in the palette so I didn't feel the need to get it. 

You live in PA right? take a trip to Canada! it will be something different but not to far away and its a few hours drive there. Take a road trip with people you enjoy. 

I can't wait until France. I love the Mediterranean! The weather, people, things to look at..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Luckyyyy 

I'm looking to go to Hawaii at the end of August, so hopefully that happens. I always stay at the same hotel, right on the beach, and right next to the high-end shops  

And I know about the Naked Palette! I looked everywhere for months! I had to go all the way to Miami to find it! lol


----------



## MACsarah

Hawaii sounds really good right now! The shops there are TDF! what island/where are you going to? Hope you packed lots of your bikinis! Did you wear the bandeau bikini yet? Any nip-slips?

All the way to Miami?! that is commitment for makeup!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maui is my favorite island. I typically stay there for the majority of my trip. I have worn my bandeau multiple times with no major issues! Hooray!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm thinking about getting the Naked palette too. How are you liking it, *Cute*? I'm not much of an eye makeup person (I have oily lids and putting on eye primer doesn't feel good) so it's TM, mascara, liner and some type of lip product for me.

I don't own any MAC products (I know, SHOCKING .. I feel like everyone begins with MAC) but my friend got a fuschia lipstick there and it was a crazy gorgeous colour and  stayed on literally forever. I didn't have time to pick any up today but I'm eying So Chaud and Good to Go.

I can't believe I'm done high school.. this year specifically passed by soooo fast. I'm excited for university tho


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I just recently got into MAC. I'm years behind the trend too. 

I love my Naked Palette! I don't use it that much because I hardly ever wear makeup but it has basically all the eye shadows I need, and it's nice to take on vacation with me because I can just grab the palette instead of a bunch of random little eye shadows. 

I can't believe I have to apply to colleges this year. Crazy! How was your orientation, *Pink*?


----------



## pinkpol15h

The time just passes by so quickly, doesn't it? I didn't have my orientation yet, mine is in September. The session I attended yesterday was held by my residence, not the school. I'm so excited for orientation tho 

The Naked palette has all the colours I'll ever need too haha. I'm a neutrals kind of girl.

Any song recommendations right now? I wanna overload my iPod with new songs for my plane ride.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ahh gotcha. I've never understood having orientation early in the summer. Some of my friends have gone in July for a week for orientation and then came back home and then started school in the fall. Seems like a much better idea to just do it the week before school starts and just stay there?

Time does fly! It's crazy...I got an  email from my counselor about starting my college essays over the summer...I can't believe I'm applying to college already...


----------



## MACsarah

I love MAC's lip products like the tinted lip balm. They are great  Benetint with a coat of tinted lip blam looks natural but pigmented. What's everyone's favorite concealer? I hate undereye circles which I always get when I stay up to late. Blahh. I love YSL concealer but its so expensive, I need to find a cheaper one with the rate I'm getting my bags in..

I'll be flying breezy until my junior year. I feel like the sophmore year is the year you can slack so that's what I'll be doing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0SjfLqzwj8
Not sure if you can download it anywhere.. :\


----------



## pinkpol15h

*Mac*, my friend introduced me to this: listentoyoutube.com. It's really great for those random amazing songs by bands no one knows about.

I don't use concealer but I have to.. I have such ugly bags. My friend got the LM concealer recently and she said she liked it. Was it MUFE that did the four colours? One of them was a green. I really wanna try that cus I need the green for redness and the salmon for my creepy veins.

*Cute*, how old are you again? Sorry, I'm not familiar with American college application stuff. I thought you start all that in your last year.. and you're in gr11, no?

I'm on Google Maps looking for frozen yogurt places near my res and let's just say I plan on walking to all of them. Stuff myself then work it off lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pink, I'll be in 12th grade in the fall, which is your last year of high school in the U.S.

MAC, sophomore year was definitely my slack off year (well, to be frank, every year was a slack off year, but it was much easier to get away with slacking off sophomore year than junior year).

I love MAC lip products too. Their lip pencils are heavenly! They make long lasting lipsticks too that don't dry my lips out.


----------



## MACsarah

People tend to start their college essay early so they have time to edit it and let other people look at it. I have friends who already know the structure and topic of their essay which scares me because I'm dreading it.

pinkpol15h: :O thank you! I've never heard of it but I will def. check it out! I love Laura marcier. I'll check out their concealer next time I'm in Sephora. Yeah, it's makeup forever that made the color-correcting palette. I find MUFE's poducts to always look cakey though. but I haven't tried the concealer *shrug*.


Do any of your guy's schools require a 20,000-40,000 word essay before you graduate? I have friends who's schools do require that and they have also already started it and they are in their first year of their program.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah, I despise people like that.
No haha. 
I am dreading the college application process. 
I'm excited to go to college, I'm just dreading applying. 

None of the schools around here require that. We require senior projects, which have some sort of paper/presentation attached. It definitely isn't that long though. That must be one complex topic to write a 20,000-40,00 word essay.


----------



## MACsarah

My friend told me last year a kid turned in a paper about how much he loves bananas. He got to graduate. LOL. You do get to choose your topic. What was your senior project about? Sounds interesting. Do you have to present it to your classmates?

I hate applying to schools. Last year, I went to the east to apply for HS and the interviews make you _want some drug that make you pay more attention _(not sure if we're allowed to mention drugs :\). I almost fell asleep during one tour! Then you have to pretend you actually like the school when its your 5th choice.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have no idea what I'm going to do for my senior project. You have to present it to a group of teachers, no classmates. Seniors don't go to class for the last like month of school, and they go out and do their senior projects, then come back one day and present them to the group of teachers. People do all sorts of different things, they do internships, build things, go on volunteer trips, do art exhibits, etc., etc. 

I hear you on tours and info sessions. I've been doing college visits all summer and I hate them. They are exhausting, and every school tells you the exact same things, but you have to go to every single school and sit there and listen with a nice big smile on your face even if it is the last place you want to go. Also, mingling makes me uncomfortable. I'm not good at small talk. I have no desire to talk to a bunch of people in fields I'm not interested in. I don't know a damn thing about meteorology, please stop talking to me about it.


----------



## MACsarah

Awh. That actually sounds pretty nice and a fun experience! 

Interviews for boarding schools are a little bit more relaxed than college inteviews but god damn they are so pleasing. They want the interview to be like a conversation and for one of the schools, I had a interviewer who thought it would be cool to discuss scifi. Now, I don't know if I've talked about this, but I hate scifi. The people I hate the most love it. The only reason I'll see green lantern is because my goddess Blake lively is in it. So, during the interview, I was working all the muscles in my face to keep my face bright and happy. I was trying so hard not to roll my eyes and completely change the subject. 

The least favorite part about applying to schools are the tours. I don't know why but I always got the overly happy _cheerleader _as a tour guide. You can tell the excitement they have about the school is made-up. I'm friends with my tour guide at my current school and she is the complete opposite of what she was when I meet her! 

Must be nice being a senior next year  does your school have any traditions? do the seniors torment the freshmen? LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

> The only reason I'll see green lantern is because my goddess Blake lively is in it


That is the exact reason I want to see Green Lantern. You took the words right out of my mouth. 

I'm really not that excited to be a senior. I just want it to be over with. As you know, I hate my school. Some grades are worse than others with their senior superiority. Mine is probably going to be one of the bad ones. We don't have any of the ditch day traditions or anything. We're lame as hell.


----------



## MACsarah

I wanna be blake lively. 


Kidding. I swear. Ok. sorta. but no srsly, blake lively is .

That sucks! Are there at least prank days? everyone has those days!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not really. Like I said, we're lame as hell.

And oh I cannot even begin to describe my obsession with Blake Lively.


----------



## MACsarah

I remember to wear my retainer for me teeth so I can smile as much as her.

Once, she punched me in the face. It was awesome.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm sorry that people are so jealous of me...but I can't help it that I'm popular. 

 

So what's the deal with your signature, MAC?


----------



## MACsarah

I think its a quote from Hangover. I don't remember but I find it pretty funny. Its like, you ask someone their shoe size and they say 7 but 8 in crocs.


Am I the only one who finds it hilarious?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just laughed out loud, so no, you are not the only one.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I want the blue suede tribtoos...http://ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique...form-High-Heel-Pump-in-Navy-or-Red-Suede.aspx  Yummy!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All our witty posts were lost, MAC! lol

I am so hot. It is too hot. Where is the snow?


----------



## mcb100

i'm on vacay and the internet connection is terrible so i don't even know if this post will go through. Unfortunately, I'm still not tan. lol
on the plus side, i went shopping. i don't really have a juicy couture near my house back home but there was one here haha. i got--juicy striped short sleeve top, cute dark juicy robe, juicy bag for work and school stuff (it's one of  the new scottie dog ones. the new line is pretty cutee. i could be 30 and still like Juicy. haha.), also a scottie dog wallet too. (I was actually surprised. it looks like a regular zip around wallet but when you open it, it's really roomy and has credit card slots, ID section, cash, change all the different sections lol.)  Then I got some beach related gifts for my best friend.....just a tiny seagull statue, and a keychain. I also got a nice white gold aquamarine and diamond necklace and a picture frame, as well as a keychain for myself. Then I went to the Cosmetics Company Outlet and got some nice MAC and Bobbi Brown. I fell in love with the MAC Naked Honey line, it smells soooo good.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> All our witty posts were lost, MAC! lol
> 
> I am so hot. It is too hot. Where is the snow?



Its a conspiracy. Its somewhere in the world


----------



## MACsarah

That database thing completely killed this thread!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:true:


----------



## MACsarah

Like a gruesome murder on e!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

...


----------



## MACsarah

did I saw something?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thread killer


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Note to self: establish normal sleeping patterns. 

I'm going shopping tomorrow! I'm excited. I haven't been shopping in a long time. There is a sale at Nordstrom, and I have a ton of rewards points to spend.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Thread killer


----------



## pinkpol15h

hey girls! im in china right now and i gotta say, having no access to fb, yt, twitter, blogger, etc is killing me. but i did cash in some good stuff  
it's so freaking hot here i'm having a heat stroke like twice a day lol. there was like a mini flood the other day. it hurts my heart to see a range rover stuck in water 

hows everyones summer going?


----------



## MACsarah

I look like a poodle everytime I go to east Asia. Hope everyone is okay after that flood  

I'm leaving for France in 3 days. Wooopp. but so far my summer has been boring. No fun boys, not much sun..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ So jealous! I need vacation desperately...

The sale at Nordstrom was actually really good yesterday. I was surprised. I went to the LV boutique too and there was nothing there though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Dead.


----------



## mcb100

have fun in France! that alone, would be an adventure for me! haha. I'd love to travel farther away like that (usually I just go to the shore in a state right next to mine or something) but currently I don't have the money for that, and I have so much stuff going on atm. I hope you do lots of nice shopping! And keep an eye out for the French boys.


----------



## MACsarah

I wish I could bring you all with me! lol. The Mediterranean is the perfect summer spot to relax and forget about your life during f/w/s. Plus, its a good way to brush up on french. 

ewwww & ughhh about boys. So tired from the other gender I'm determined to never be into guys ever again.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Let's all take a field trip...

See you there, MAC...


----------



## MACsarah

Its obviously a study trip.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well, DUH, we're immersing ourselves in French culture...geez.


----------



## MACsarah

I mean, lets see how many subjects we are covering:

Language- French
Social studies- The french revolution is a big part of SO. 
Math- To see how many _'hotties_' (please, lets say that with the french accent, students!) we can find.
Science- we will figure out a thesis about how its possible to not do the dirty 24/7


Damn, we should open a for-profit school for these kinds of trips.

------
Paris is far away from where I'm staying, but omg. My friends wanna go to disney land. I hope there's a train that can take me there or something. I really wanna go.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I mean, lets see how many subjects we are covering:
> 
> Language- French
> Social studies- The french revolution is a big part of SO.
> Math- To see how many _'hotties_' (please, lets say that with the french accent, students!) we can find.
> Science- we will figure out a thesis about how its possible to not do the dirty 24/7
> 
> 
> Damn, we should open a for-profit school for these kinds of trips.



:worthy:


----------



## MACsarah

Are you bowing down to your master?  

_as in headmaster. Geez._


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why yes, Headmistress Mac.


----------



## coachâ¥

Have fun MAC  

CC- Nordstrom sale was actually pretty good. I was surprised! I wanted the Tory Burch boots, but my SA said they sold out within the first hour of opening.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've been doing college research for the past few hours and my brain is officially fried.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Okay this is going to sound weird...but...is anyone else afraid of being poor? I know it sounds stupid, but I seriously am. Like...I have no idea how I'm going to support myself after college on a crappy starting salary with rent and prices as crazy as they are. It's honestly a bit terrifying to me. I'm freaking myself the f*ck out over here lol


----------



## MACsarah

I'm dreading the moment where I'm out of school. My parents are planning to cut me off when there isn't a tuition to pay. It doesn't help that I don't plan on working in a field with a high entry salary. Its good to be "poor" at some point in your life though. So far, I've never been able to relate when people complain about financial problems. I've never had to deal with that so it will be a nice surprise when I learn how it is to be on a ramen diet. LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I'm dreading the moment where I'm out of school. My parents are planning to cut me off when there isn't a tuition to pay. It doesn't help that I don't plan on working in a field with a high entry salary. Its good to be "poor" at some point in your life though. So far, I've never been able to relate when people complain about financial problems. I've never had to deal with that so it will be a nice surprise when I learn how it is to be on a ramen diet. LOL.



This is what scares me so much. I've been so fortunate my entire life. So the day I graduate school and have to survive on my own I know it's going to be quite hard for me. I also don't plan on working in a field with a high entry salary either, but I agree. I know it will definitely pay off in the long run, and it will definitely teach me something, it's just scary to think about. Growing up is a tad frightening LOL. I'm dreading joining the real world, but I'm excited at the same time. I will feel quite accomplished once I make it through the ramen noodle diet years on my own LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So are you going to be MIA while you're on vacation, MAC? Or will you check in with us?


----------



## MACsarah

I don't know if you've noticed, but I have a different time zone than an LA one. So I think i can still be on tPF while i'm in france. I don't like to stare at the sun while I'm tanning so yeah  haha. Maybe I'll only be able to post during the day but I won't abandon tPF.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is what scares me so much. I've been so fortunate my entire life. So the day I graduate school and have to survive on my own I know it's going to be quite hard for me. I also don't plan on working in a field with a high entry salary either, but I agree. I know it will definitely pay off in the long run, and it will definitely teach me something, it's just scary to think about. Growing up is a tad frightening LOL. I'm dreading joining the real world, but I'm excited at the same time. I will feel quite accomplished once I make it through the ramen noodle diet years on my own LOL


Honestly, I'm sure you'll be fine. Your parents have obviously raised you right and prepared you for life. You sound humble but confidence and that is what it takes to survive. Just think about paving the way yourself and establishing yourself all on your own and shutting the people who call you spoiled/entitled/etc.


I feel this is the perfect time to rant about 'growing up'. I board for school so I'm thousands of miles away from my parents. Different time zones, different schedules. Its not as easy as everyone told me to be. I realized I wasn't as independent as I thought I was. I was struggling to deal with not being able to tell my dad about something and him fixing it for me. Its hard dealing with things without your parents physically being there. Sure, they are there emotionally and do whatever they can to help me but its not the same. This year made me realize how much I depend on my parents. That was my first real world experience.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I don't know if you've noticed, but I have a different time zone than an LA one. So I think i can still be on tPF while i'm in france. I don't like to stare at the sun while I'm tanning so yeah  haha. Maybe I'll only be able to post during the day but I won't abandon tPF.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm sure you'll be fine. Your parents have obviously raised you right and prepared you for life. You sound humble but confidence and that is what it takes to survive. Just think about paving the way yourself and establishing yourself all on your own and shutting the people who call you spoiled/entitled/etc.
> 
> 
> I feel this is the perfect time to rant about 'growing up'. I board for school so I'm thousands of miles away from my parents. Different time zones, different schedules. Its not as easy as everyone told me to be. I realized I wasn't as independent as I thought I was. I was struggling to deal with not being able to tell my dad about something and him fixing it for me. Its hard dealing with things without your parents physically being there. Sure, they are there emotionally and do whatever they can to help me but its not the same. This year made me realize how much I depend on my parents. That was my first real world experience.



Aww  Yeah, boarding school doesn't sound like a cakewalk to me. 14 is super young to leave your parents behind, particularly as yours are all the way across the country. I'm going to miss my mom everyday when I go to college LOL. 

Have a fabulous time sunning in France!


----------



## coachâ¥

CC it's funny, I was thinking about that while tanning today lol! My parents have always told me how fortunate I am to own the things I do, and how in the future they won't be handed to me like they are now. I'm sure my parents plan to support me through out college and even until I'm able to support myself...I will definitely have to chill out on my shopping. 

MAC, I could never ever ever away for high school, so cudos to you! It will pay off in the future when it comes to college.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OT, but Coach, did you ever decide on a car? I still haven't gotten my license at 17, LOL, but I'm going to soon and I need to decide on a car cause I have to drive myself to school next year.


----------



## coachâ¥

I feel in love with Range Rovers! I want one sooo bad, but my dad won't give in because of how unreliable they are. If I had it my way I wouldn't be driving myself to school at all lol. I actually really hate driving. It scares the sh!t out of me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hate driving too! It doesn't scare me, it just annoys me. Laziness runs deep. I would much rather be chauffeured around lol, but my school is far away and I need to be able to come and go on my own time, so unfortunately I have to drive.


----------



## MACsarah

You guys are not teenagers! Every teenager wants to be able to drive. The independence, you guys!!! Gosh. The board of teenager-ism has voted to kick you out.

kidding. but I sorta agree but I wouldn't be able to get my license until I'm 17 even if I wanted to get it earlier!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Aww  Yeah, boarding school doesn't sound like a cakewalk to me. 14 is super young to leave your parents behind, particularly as yours are all the way across the country. I'm going to miss my mom everyday when I go to college LOL.
> 
> Have a fabulous time sunning in France!




I have friends who come from Asia, Europe and Australia! Their parents aren't even close to the same time zone, a plane ride is about 15 hours so its not like they can go home every break to visit their family. I just wouldn't be able to cope with having to only be able to go home on fall (maybe), winter and spring.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's craziness! I would never do that! Even as an adult, I wouldn't want to be that far from my family. My family is super close. We all live in the same city. I see my Grandma almost everyday. She and my mom are still super close. I intend to be the same way when I'm older. Now I do intend to move to a different city when I'm older because there aren't a lot of job opportunities in my field here, but you best believe I will be calling home everyday and coming home to visit all the time!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So I want these Alexander Wang heels...what color do we like?

I like them all. LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm like 15ish minutes from school. 

Lol Mac, everyone says that, but driving just isn't for me lol. 

CC-I like the blue!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All of my friends were so excited to get their licenses it was insane...I just don't get it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I killed the thread...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching season 1 of Gossip Girl on DVD and man do I miss old school GG. It was so much more interesting. The characters have all gotten weird now, and the plot lines are all overplayed. They should have kept them in high school longer. I don't understand how Cecily could write like 14 books of them just in senior year, and they couldn't keep them in high school longer on the show.


----------



## MACsarah

what do you guys use as a school bag?


----------



## coachâ¥

I never understood either. 

I used a nylon Prada bag last year, I'm still deciding on what I want to use this year.


----------



## alyssa18

Yea I'm 17 and don't have my license. It's mostly because im super busy and I'm not very good at driving cause I get distracted alot. I am working on getting better though. 
I have been thinking about what to use for a school bag I dont have any ideas yet. I used an lv damier kast year. I had alot of issues with it though cause everyone would be like "i can't believe you would spend so much on a bag" ect. So I want something less recognizable.


----------



## coachâ¥

I loled reading this http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a-pathetic-sad-cdc-tale-of-woe-695330.html


----------



## MACsarah

^Makes me want to get a CDC. Then I remember that I have nothing that goes with it. 

alyssa18: whats a kast? sorry, I don't keep up with LV. lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I keep up with LV and I don't know what a kast is either! haha


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. Maybe she mispelled it? Is it pronounced "kast"? 

I was asking just to see what everyone liked to put their books in. I've been using ugly messenger bags and backpacks. When I say ugly, I mainly mean the backpacks. lol. I quite like the messenger look. I sometimes look like a hipster so that might be a bad thing. I just can't use a longchamp or a tote bag as a school bag anymore.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I got a big fabric messenger bag from Gucci for school next year but I need another bag cus I have a feeling that ones not gonna hold up.

I went to a Chinese beach yesterday! lol. Tried to find some little crabs but all I did was see some ugly snails.. wore:
men's sheer pink Boss longsleeve (my cousin's, it was cold)
coral H&M silk shorts
D&G clear plastic flip flops


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> ^Makes me want to get a CDC. Then I remember that I have nothing that goes with it.
> 
> alyssa18: whats a kast? sorry, I don't keep up with LV. lol.


 it meant to say last not kast haha I meant "I got a lv damier last year"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ An LV Damier what? Messenger bag? Neverfull? 

I use a plain old black Jansport backpack. I have way too many books for any other type of bag.


----------



## MACsarah

I'm so stupid.I went googling "LV Damier Last" without finishing reading the quote. Didn't find anything until I saw C_C's post! lol. whopps. Aren't LVs mostly made of canvas? Some even a little thin? How does that work out with hardcover books+Laptop+spiral notebooks?



pinkpol15h said:


> I got a big fabric messenger bag from Gucci for school next year but I need another bag cus I have a feeling that ones not gonna hold up.
> 
> I went to a Chinese beach yesterday! lol. Tried to find some little crabs but all I did was see some ugly snails.. wore:
> men's sheer pink Boss longsleeve (my cousin's, it was cold)
> coral H&M silk shorts
> D&G clear plastic flip flops



If you are looking for a durable bag that can hold laptops and is a messenger, I will give my unsolicited advice and recommend timbuk2. 

are you aloud to catch crabs in China? O.o I didn't know that!


----------



## alyssa18

It was like a messenger style bag it was only a 30 though so I didn't put any books in in I just put like my makeup and planner and that kind of stuff in it. I used one of those heavy duty marc jacobs totes for my books and everything which was ok but it hurt my shoulder.


----------



## MACsarah

Was it a bloomsbury? But they use GM/PM for those kinds of bag so i have no idea what bag you are using. LOL.

Or was it one of the newer speedy bags that come with shoulder straps? 

Sounds cool though. I would never be able to handle 2 handbags at the same time! I loathe carrying my school bag + sports bag at the same time. Its very difficult. LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hate having to carry another bag with my backpack. I never do it if it can be avoided.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> If you are looking for a durable bag that can hold laptops and is a messenger, I will give my unsolicited advice and recommend timbuk2.
> 
> are you aloud to catch crabs in China? O.o I didn't know that!



LOL just those baby crabs under the rocks. I didn't go full-on fishing for them 

I googled timbuk2 and none of the bags catch my eye. They do look pretty sturdy though.

Speaking of lv, I got a bleu infini key pouch last week! I've been wanting a key pouch for quite a while.. seeing ashley tisdale with hers really sold me on it.

I wanted to get a Class of '11 charm from Tiffany here too as a little grad souvenir but they didn't have it.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> LOL just those baby crabs under the rocks. I didn't go full-on fishing for them
> 
> I googled timbuk2 and none of the bags catch my eye. They do look pretty sturdy though.
> 
> Speaking of lv, I got a bleu infini key pouch last week! I've been wanting a key pouch for quite a while.. seeing ashley tisdale with hers really sold me on it.
> 
> I wanted to get a Class of '11 charm from Tiffany here too as a little grad souvenir but they didn't have it.



They are really ugly and polyester-esque but they get the job done. When its winter, no liquid is getting near your computer/books. When it's summer, its pretty light-weight so you won't be a sweaty mess from benching 300 lbs as you're walking to class.

Awh. That charm does sound pretty sentimental. Didn't you high school give out class rings or some jewelery for the graduating class?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Guys...July is almost over!!!!!...kill me now. Back to school commercials are all over the television. My college advisor is sending out emails about GPAs and test scores and writing your essays and starting your apps...GAHHHHHHH. I haven't even gone on my proper vacation yet! LEAVE ME ALONE.


----------



## MACsarah

^talk about first world problems! jk. 

I'm psyched about going back to school. I haven't even checked my emails to see which dorms I'll be in. All I know is that all my closer friends will be coming back and I know my classes. I made a lot of mistakes my freshman year and I will not repeat any of them my sophomore year.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> ^*talk about first world problems! jk.
> *
> I'm psyched about going back to school. I haven't even checked my emails to see which dorms I'll be in. All I know is that all my closer friends will be coming back and I know my classes. I made a lot of mistakes my freshman year and I will not repeat any of them my sophomore year.



*True story *

We've been here before...I don't think I can describe the level of hatred I have for my high school...even my mother notices how much happier I am on a daily basis when I am not in school...I cannot _wait _to move on with my life.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *True story *
> 
> We've been here before...I don't think I can describe the level of hatred I have for my high school...even my mother notices how much happier I am on a daily basis when I am not in school...I cannot _wait _to move on with my life.



I really am sorry to hear how unhappy you are at your school. Couldn't you transfer to another school earlier? 4 years is a lot of time spent in a place that you dislike.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah...the problem is that I go to the supposedly best school in my area. I transferred to my current school in middle school and when I was younger I wasn't THAT unhappy there. It's only in the last few years that I've really began to loathe it. When it got really bad my mom said I could transfer, but at that point it really wasn't worth it. I put in this much time and pain there already, I mine as well stay and apply to college and graduate from there.

ONE MORE YEAR.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my gosh...I'm obsessed. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165025


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Back to the backpack discussion...perhaps it's time for an upgrade from my boring black jansport. I wonder how much this holds...http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...kingCode=724807D9-D13A-E011-997F-001517B1882A


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> They are really ugly and polyester-esque but they get the job done. When its winter, no liquid is getting near your computer/books. When it's summer, its pretty light-weight so you won't be a sweaty mess from benching 300 lbs as you're walking to class.
> 
> Awh. That charm does sound pretty sentimental. Didn't you high school give out class rings or some jewelery for the graduating class?


 
They give out that kinda sentimental stuff in October, when I have my commencement 

I went out and bought a lot of cheap asian stuff today ^^ a big bag of goodies for 60 bucks yaaay. Show you girls a pic when I get home


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah...the problem is that I go to the supposedly best school in my area. I transferred to my current school in middle school and when I was younger I wasn't THAT unhappy there. It's only in the last few years that I've really began to loathe it. When it got really bad my mom said I could transfer, but at that point it really wasn't worth it. I put in this much time and pain there already, I mine as well stay and apply to college and graduate from there.
> 
> ONE MORE YEAR.



There's no point of being in prestigious school if you're not happy. Wouldn't it have been easy to transfer your freshman year? My school has been ranked in the top 10 schools in the county. Kids get mentally sick here. It's not healthy for a lot of students with the pressure and they crack. A lot of people  transfer from our school to_ lower tier _high schools. I kept in touch with one of the girls that I meet in my orientation group on facebook and she's never been happier. 

 Then again, since you go to a day school you might even be surrounded with the same kids. I don't know how it is in your area but in Los angeles, all the kids at prep schools are the same. I was getting the *#($*& out of there ASAP. If I could of gone away for middle school, I would of done that. 
But hey, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> There's no point of being in prestigious school if you're not happy. Wouldn't it have been easy to transfer your freshman year? My school has been ranked in the top 10 schools in the county. Kids get mentally sick here. It's not healthy for a lot of students with the pressure and they crack. A lot of people  transfer from our school to_ lower tier _high schools. I kept in touch with one of the girls that I meet in my orientation group on facebook and she's never been happier.
> 
> Then again, since you go to a day school you might even be surrounded with the same kids. I don't know how it is in your area but in Los angeles, all the kids at prep schools are the same. I was getting the *#($*& out of there ASAP. If I could of gone away for middle school, I would of done that.
> But hey, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.



Believe me, I would have preferred to transfer to a lower tier school, but my father would never have gone for that. And the only other schools he  would allow me to go to I know kids there, and they are basically all the same. I probably wouldn't be much happier. I would just be replacing my old problems with new problems. So I just decided to tough it out. That which does not kill you definitely makes you stronger.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> They give out that kinda sentimental stuff in October, when I have my commencement
> 
> I went out and bought a lot of cheap asian stuff today ^^ a big bag of goodies for 60 bucks yaaay. Show you girls a pic when I get home



Your commencement is in October? When do you start school?


----------



## pinkpol15h

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Your commencement is in October? When do you start school?


 
I start university in september but i go back to my high school for a day in october for commencement. I know, it's weird


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Believe me, I would have preferred to transfer to a lower tier school, but my father would never have gone for that. And the only other schools he  would allow me to go to I know kids there, and they are basically all the same. I probably wouldn't be much happier. I would just be replacing my old problems with new problems. So I just decided to tough it out. That which does not kill you definitely makes you stronger.



Awwh. That sucks but I guess he just wanted the best for you. Or he even thought it would get better.

when does everyone go back to school?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I always go back the day after labor day.


----------



## MACsarah

Good planning on your school's part! My friends all have to go back the week before labor day, then 2 days after, labor day weekend. LOL.

I start on the 8th.


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Back to the backpack discussion...perhaps it's time for an upgrade from my boring black jansport. I wonder how much this holds...http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...kingCode=724807D9-D13A-E011-997F-001517B1882A


 I was actually justlooking at that one today It is pretty much the same size as a jansport except it is 2 inches less deep. I like it cause it's cuter but also still functional. 
I go back to school the 11th of sept I think.


----------



## coachâ¥

I go back the 17th.

It's official, my dad is going through a mid life crisis. He bought True Religion jeans today . My mom almost died.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ LOL! 

Wow you all start late. My school is always the latest to start around here. Most schools go back in mid to late August here.


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;19540686 said:
			
		

> I go back the 17th.
> 
> It's official, my dad is going through a mid life crisis. He bought True Religion jeans today . My mom almost died.


 
LOL my dad's did the same thing. He kept asking me if he should get TRs or Rocks and I'm like, dad why do you even speak these words -.-

I go back on the 12th, but I technically have Frosh before classes actually start


----------



## pinkpol15h

omgosh has anyone checked out the new Bal stuff? the neon, the metallic (tho not my fav), the luggage.. and the new site layout makes it especially easy to do online shopping. NOT good for my bank account.


----------



## MACsarah

I would get lucky if my dad even tried on a pair of jeans! LOL. My dad is boring fashion wise. Clean-cut button down, silk ties, blazers, chinos, dress pants.. its all the same.

He even hates wearing polos when playing golf so I'm good. No true religions for my father. LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> omgosh has anyone checked out the new Bal stuff? the neon, the metallic (tho not my fav), the luggage.. and the new site layout makes it especially easy to do online shopping. NOT good for my bank account.




I've been wanted Bal luggage for a long time now! I just can't make the commitment to it. I look ridiculous with a weekender as a carry-on so if I got a roller one, it would be so cute! although the size looks like it needs to be checked in at some airlines and I question what goes on behind the scenes with luggage.


----------



## coachâ¥

I made him return them for a pair of Pradas. 

I love this bag http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/shop-products/accessories/women/travel/voyage-48h_804513265.html


----------



## MACsarah

How are prada's hommes jeans? Are they raw?

Do those duffles come with straps? They look like they are similar to keepalls and keepalls without straps are hell.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ dior homme jeans are.. . they have tons of dior homme stores in my hometown and everything is so gorgeous. 
I have a little cousin who's body is built for dior homme. I'm gonna get him hooked on the brand next time I go back to china- I didn't have enough time to spend with him this year


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> I've been wanted Bal luggage for a long time now! I just can't make the commitment to it. I look ridiculous with a weekender as a carry-on so if I got a roller one, it would be so cute! although the size looks like it needs to be checked in at some airlines and I question what goes on behind the scenes with luggage.



Have you tried Givenchy's roller luggage? The nightingale-style luggage looks amazing. If I travel enough in the future, I'm definitely getting one!
Bal luggage does look too big to be a carry-on for some airlines


----------



## coachâ¥

I believe both pairs he got were raw. 

They do come with straps. I always try to hand carry my Keepall, but sometimes...I just can't do it lol. 

I love love love the Nightingale bag!


----------



## MACsarah

Coach: I don't even try to carry it by the handle. I got a strap for all 3 of them and they are never going to be top-handled. I look ridiculous when I carry it on the crook of my arm. My friends say  look pretentious so its less attention-grabbing when its on my shoulder. I love the keepall though. I can't think of using another carry-on bag as much as the keepall. 

PINK: how old is your "little cousin"? do they make jeans for "little boys"? I know prada makes a kids line but they don't really have a cut. At least the little girl ones. and what a sweet cousin you are! All my cousins are 6+ years older than me and we never really had that "cousin relationship". Always wished I could get a sister as my cousin but nope. 

I did see the givenchy roller luggage at berneys or some other department store and I didn't like it. It looks cute but it wouldn't hold up and it looked to flimsy for me. I only got to see the leather kind and wasn't a fan. *thumbs down* it did look cute in the pictures.


----------



## coachâ¥

I am so used to hand carrying that when I finally use a shoulder bag, it is kind of uncomfortable. I do regret asking for the monogram canvas as TSA seems to be rougher with it because it has a logo. Coming home from Chicago last month a worker not only threw the bag around but made comments about how she didn't understand why people spent so much money on a purse or luggage, and how her bags always end up torn up. I replied saying "Yes, I see what you mean. You're really aggressive with my bag, so I can only imagine the things you do to your own." she didn't reply after that lol. 

Have any of you girls tried Kiehl's products? I bought a cleanser and a acne prevention cream and I'm not sure if I should return them for a different brand.


----------



## MACsarah

I love my monogram! I'm usually against logos but something about LV luggage with the monogram just makes me happy. Monogogram luggage + initials= 

I don't check expensive luggage in so my bag is in pretty good shape. Why was the TSA touching your bag though? if there was something suspicious in it, there is no need to man-handle the bag to open a zipper.

I love Kiehls! Although I don't think a acne prevention cream is necessary if don't already have acne as the chemicals in those creams would do more bad than good. I love their facial fuel scrub *thumbs up* did you get a sample of their hand cream? they usually always give those out and its fantastic!


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> I love my monogram! I'm usually against logos but something about LV luggage with the monogram just makes me happy. Monogogram luggage + initials=
> 
> I don't check expensive luggage in so my bag is in pretty good shape. Why was the TSA touching your bag though? if there was something suspicious in it, there is no need to man-handle the bag to open a zipper.
> 
> I love Kiehls! Although I don't think a acne prevention cream is necessary if don't already have acne as the chemicals in those creams would do more bad than good. I love their facial fuel scrub *thumbs up* did you get a sample of their hand cream? they usually always give those out and its fantastic!



You have a monmono keepall? OMG. No fair! 

I had thrown perfume and a facial wash into my bag earlier. I planned on putting them in the ziplock bag but I forgot about it. It wasn't that she was aggressive going through the bag, it was just after when she threw (literally) the bag through the scanner to search it again. 

I get a few blemishes here and there, but they are usually easy to cover up so I don't really worry. I heard good reviews of the acne cream so I thought it would be worth the try. They gave me samples of the moisturizer, and the hand cream, but I have yet to use them!


----------



## MACsarah

That sucks. Innocent until proven guilty. Did they make you trow out the products?

TSA always hates me. Every time. Every airport. Apparently my brother and I give off terrorist vibes. My parents get trough security easy and quickly but NOOOOOO. I always get the suspicious eye or they find a way to search my belongings/body search me. I have made it a point now to wear tight skinny jeans + tight shirt just so see if anyone thinks I can stuff a gun/drug packets in my boobs/butt. 

I have one that my mom got like, 5 years ago with the letters of our family name. Its a small one so I never really use it unless I know i'm bringing a larger suitcase. 


I haven't tried the acne cream but try it out for a few days and see how you react to it! Good luck! lol. I love skincare. 


but omg, my summer is more monotone than I thought it would be. Tanning isn't fun anymore.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stop with the bal luggage. Just stop.  Me want, my precious...

I was at my lake house this weekend. I just got home. Used my le pliage for the first time. I'm officially hooked.

Edit: TSA hates me too MAC. They always pull me aside to search me. I have no idea why.


----------



## MACsarah

I used le pliages a few years ago as school bags/shopping totes and omg. Great bags. I recently got a new one that was made in China and it has holes in all four corners after 2 months.

Maybe you set off terrorist vibes, like me  Can't speak for all of us, but I obviously want to hijack a plane so I can get control of Chanel and get all the bags I want 

So screwed if FBI or french authorities are tracking us.


----------



## coachâ¥

MACsarah said:


> That sucks. Innocent until proven guilty. Did they make you trow out the products?
> 
> TSA always hates me. Every time. Every airport. Apparently my brother and I give off terrorist vibes. My parents get trough security easy and quickly but NOOOOOO. I always get the suspicious eye or they find a way to search my belongings/body search me. *I have made it a point now to wear tight skinny jeans + tight shirt just so see if anyone thinks I can stuff a gun/drug packets in my boobs/butt. *
> 
> I have one that my mom got like, 5 years ago with the letters of our family name. Its a small one so I never really use it unless I know i'm bringing a larger suitcase.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the acne cream but try it out for a few days and see how you react to it! Good luck! lol. I love skincare.
> 
> 
> but omg, my summer is more monotone than I thought it would be. Tanning isn't fun anymore.



Unfortunately they did, and I was beyond pissed considering it was a bottle of Creed perfume. 

I don't usually ever have trouble, it was just that one time! I loled! 

I'm dieing for a pink and white mon mono! 

Mine has too...you can only bake in the sun for so many days. I bought a few books to read, but I haven't gotten to the yet lol...go figure. 

I've never been fond of Longchamp bags. I think they are rather ugly.


----------



## MACsarah

They are great for festivals and traveling. Put one in your luggage, buy stuff at your destination and fill your purchases up in your longchamp. but yeah, not very attractive. But they do make great colors. I love the reds and blues.

What creed perfume do you like? all the guys I know love their cologne but I've never really gotten into their perfumes. 

Its like, 2 AM here right now and I can't go to sleep. Hiip hipp horray for &^#&@ sleeping patterns.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I used to think Longchamps were hideous. Now I love them. They are so handy, and I love my red color.


----------



## coachâ¥

Creed Spring Flower, smells a bit like Juicy Couture. 

And tell me about it. I can't remember the last time I went to bed at a reasonable time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I fin myself going to bed at 6 AM and getting up at 3 PM a lot in the summer...:shame:


----------



## MACsarah

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp84coONC21qhgis6o1_500.jpg

Look what just popped up on my tumblr dash.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ QUIT TAUNTING ME. 

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...s/women/new-arrivals/neon-town_804513257.html


----------



## MACsarah

what? me? enabling? whatttt? no way.


but no srsly, balenciaga luggage is all over tumblr. You are not a true hipster without it, so get on it, C_C!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I need some neon in my life. STAT.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh I forgot to tell you guys I finally got my driver's license last week...I'm only a year behind schedule haha. Now we need to order my car.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Coach: I don't even try to carry it by the handle. I got a strap for all 3 of them and they are never going to be top-handled. I look ridiculous when I carry it on the crook of my arm. My friends say  look pretentious so its less attention-grabbing when its on my shoulder. I love the keepall though. I can't think of using another carry-on bag as much as the keepall.
> 
> PINK: how old is your "little cousin"? do they make jeans for "little boys"? I know prada makes a kids line but they don't really have a cut. At least the little girl ones. and what a sweet cousin you are! All my cousins are 6+ years older than me and we never really had that "cousin relationship". Always wished I could get a sister as my cousin but nope.
> 
> I did see the givenchy roller luggage at berneys or some other department store and I didn't like it. It looks cute but it wouldn't hold up and it looked to flimsy for me. I only got to see the leather kind and wasn't a fan. *thumbs down* it did look cute in the pictures.



He was born two years after me but sometimes I feel like he's my big brother haha. He takes such good care of me whenever I go back. 
He's tall and slim but toned but unfortunately he's going through a weird clothing phase.. with Levis, Adidas and LV -.- He does have an amazing eye and his knowledge of Hermes far exceeds mine lol.


----------



## MACsarah

I was doing Zumba this morning in the back yard today and in comes walking my new uncle (Aunt just got married). LOLOLOL. as if he didn't think our family is nuts as it is.

pinkpol15h: girl, isn't everyone dressed like that in China right now? The adida jackets, levis (sometimes the yellow stitching TRs).. But sounds like an amazing cousin!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hahaha MAC, I just got the funniest image of that scenario in my head. 

I wish I had cousins to be friends with. They are all way older than me or way younger than me. My family is close, but you can only be so close with a six year old. We don't exactly sit around and chat about life's mysteries LOL


----------



## MACsarah

I'm the same way with my extended family. My brother gets along with the cousins because they are closer in age. My parents are pretty close to their siblings and most of my cousins all hang out with each other. 5 of them even opened their own business together. 

I just always felt that I missed out on things by being born the last. Being the baby of the family can only last so long, KWIM? All of my cousins are at least in their 20s now and are in their adults life being adults while I'm in high school. I don't want a mentor, I want a cousin who I can have fun with and I just can't have that when there is a 10 year difference. 

My parents do have friends who have kids and I'm pretty close with them. We call each other cousins anyways. LOL. 


I'm staying up until 3AM here to watch a stream of the secret life. Oh what a summer.


----------



## alyssa18

I want lv luggage so bad but I'll probs wait until I have more $$ haha. You guys are so lucky you get to sleep during your summers I work from 8-6 and it is awful. Kind of random but what do you guys think about tattoos?


----------



## mcb100

^I like tattoos. I'm planning on getting one later on in life. But I don't think I would ever want more than one, or even a large one.


----------



## MACsarah

alyssa18 said:


> I want lv luggage so bad but I'll probs wait until I have more $$ haha. You guys are so lucky you get to sleep during your summers I work from 8-6 and it is awful. Kind of random but what do you guys think about tattoos?



Are you working the entire summer? 

and I'm not a big fan of tattoes/piercings.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

These are my feelings on not only tattoos, but also piercings and cigarettes. If you are already attractive and confident, they make you look even more attractive and confident, but if you are already gross, they make you look even grosser. In general terms, there are always some exceptions, of course. 

Most of the time I don't really like tattoos, they can be cool if they are done right on the right person, but most of the time they just look trashy. Same with a lot of piercings.

And just for the record I think cigarettes are gross, but you can't tell me somebody like James Dean doesn't rock the cigarette.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I like tiny tattoos on fingers, behind ears or on feet.. never would get one though. I have four ear piercings but that's honestly more than enough.

I went out to eat a bowl of pho with friends last night and got home and fell asleep. I DESPISE JETLAG.
Anyway, wore:
navy cat-print jumpsuit
black birkenstocks (I refuse to wear them in a hipster way)
small tiffany pendant
black RB wayfarers, angel wings rings + two gold thin rings on thumb and index finger, lv bleu infini key pouch.


----------



## MACsarah

Hipsters are wearing birkinstocks now, too?! I need to pay attention more!


But ladies, lets be honest here. How many hipsters are at your school? My entire facebook feed have hipster songs, hipster statuses, and hipster tendencies. Oh, lots of posts making fun of hipsters, too.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I have some friends who are hipsters and they def love their birkenstocks.. sigh. I just cannot stand any sort of mainstream trendiness, which hipsters are a part of. 

I'm leaving to visit my university to ask some questions and get some stuff. It's raining today and the temperature has FINALLY dropped. wearing:

maroon james perse vneck tee
navy rag & bone skinny pants
black chinese laundry ankle wrap thong sandals
anthra reg hw city
large black wooden cross necklace, 2 gold rings, big white bcbg costume ring, black burberry umbrella


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> I have some friends who are hipsters and they def love their birkenstocks.. sigh.* I just cannot stand any sort of mainstream trendiness*, which hipsters are a part of.
> 
> I'm leaving to visit my university to ask some questions and get some stuff. It's raining today and the temperature has FINALLY dropped. wearing:
> 
> maroon james perse vneck tee
> navy rag & bone skinny pants
> black chinese laundry ankle wrap thong sandals
> anthra reg hw city
> large black wooden cross necklace, 2 gold rings, big white bcbg costume ring, black burberry umbrella




..I think you are a second generation hipster.  kidding. 

Aren't there puddles after the rain? I hate it when my feet are wet, personally.


----------



## MACsarah

Everyone that I enjoy the company of is nowhere to be seen while I'm on tumblr eating my 3rd pint of ice cream.

I hate cramps.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC, every time I see your signature now I crack up.

Cramps suck. Feel better; punch something.

I can't stand hipsters. End of story.


----------



## alyssa18

MACsarah said:


> Are you working the entire summer?
> 
> and I'm not a big fan of tattoes/piercings.


 Yea I am, for most of it anyways.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> MAC, every time I see your signature now I crack up.
> 
> Cramps suck. Feel better; punch something.
> 
> I can't stand hipsters. End of story.



I'm trying to exercise and tan myself out of my misery. Sorta working. I'm coming back as a skinny brown pig for school. Sweet, right? 

I love talking about hipsters. Everyone always agrees on hipsters, even hipsters them self! Making fun of hipsters is apart of pop culture now! 



> Friend: What did you do this summer?
> Me: You can't tell? GTG, Gym, Tan && Gym


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Most people I talk to don't even know what a hipster is...yes...that's how lame the people I associate with are. Time for college, anyone?


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm embarrassed to say, I have no idea what a hipster is lol! I've heard people talk about them, but I'm clueless as to what exactly they are! Hahaha!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19600607 said:
			
		

> I'm embarrassed to say, I have no idea what a hipster is lol! I've heard people talk about them, but I'm clueless as to what exactly they are! Hahaha!



Hahaha! It's okay! We still love you. Basically it's someone who tries way too heard to be different, and rejects all things mainstream, but in reality they become even more mainstream and conformist by doing this. They normally weigh about five pounds, where skinny jeans and ironic graphic v-neck t shirts, and those glasses that don't have corrective lenses in them.  


"Hipsters are the friends who sneer when you cop to liking Coldplay. They're the people who wear t-shirts silk-screened with quotes from movies you've never heard of and the only ones in America who still think Pabst Blue Ribbon is a good beer. They sport cowboy hats and berets and think Kanye West stole their sunglasses. Everything about them is exactingly constructed to give off the vibe that they just don't care."
&#8212; Time, July 2009[5]


----------



## MACsarah

you're a teenager in 2011 and don't know what a hipster is?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hipster

You must know a hipster. its 2011.

C_C described it perfectly!


----------



## coachâ¥

I know EXACTLY what you're talking about now lol! Thanks C_C and Mac!


----------



## MACsarah

So..I went into town with my mother today and bought a few pairs of shoes. I bought a pair of nude flats and I loved them! I only tried the right foot on but when I got home and put the left one on..OMG. The left one is so much smaller. I can't even put them on. My left foot is a little bigger than my right but I can usually squeeze.

I wish stores put the left shoe on display.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Anytime Coach  
Hipsters are taking over the world.

Ouch, MAC, that sucks. Btw, are you still in France?


----------



## MACsarah

Yep. When I mean i tried them on at home, I meant the place we are staying at 

Have you guys ever seen a legit hipster making fun of hipsters? I see it all the time on facebook. All my LA friends are or talk about hipsters. Hipsters is like our generation's politics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's what I figured, re: shoes

Yes, yes I have.:giggles: re: hipsters


----------



## MACsarah

So what is everyone buying for back 2 school? i myself have no clue. 

I don't really want anymore clothes *shrug*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not even thinking about back to school yet. I'm currently in the process of cleaning/organizing my room/closet. I've thrown a bunch of stuff away, but I still have a bunch more to sort through...I have too much junk. There are literally just piles of junk sitting in my room, and I'm like "why on earth did I feel the need to save this?" 

I definitely need some new pants. I know that much. And I want some new dresses, because wearing dresses to school means I don't really need to think about my outfit when I'm dead tired at 6 AM. And I could probably use some new shoes too...cause I've been living in flip flops and heels this summer.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> So what is everyone buying for back 2 school? i myself have no clue.
> 
> I don't really want anymore clothes *shrug*



Same here. I haven't been into shopping for clothing for a while. This topic really spoke to me: http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f58/4-5-piece-french-wardrobe-99683.html

Everything I've been wanting, cloth-wise, are waaaay out of my price range thanks to Phoebe Philo. The idea of buying 4 or 5 items a season is quite interesting. I'm gonna be looking into that, especially since I'll be on the edge of bankruptcy once university starts.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Same here. I haven't been into shopping for clothing for a while. This topic really spoke to me: http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f58/4-5-piece-french-wardrobe-99683.html
> 
> Everything I've been wanting, cloth-wise, are waaaay out of my price range thanks to Phoebe Philo. The idea of buying 4 or 5 items a season is quite interesting. I'm gonna be looking into that, especially since I'll be on the edge of bankruptcy once university starts.



Celine 3 I want everything for winter. Every single thing. So glad I'm in a cold climate this year for winter.

I like the idea of the french wardrobe. Although wouldn't it get a little bit boring?

Its 12 and I'm not even tired or thinking of sleeping/


----------



## pinkpol15h

Oh that reminds me, I got a lot of goodies on my vacation in China!

Rolling Stones pin - no use for this but it looks so cool
red heart-shaped sunglasses
US flag peace sign-shaped sunglasses
gold peace sign earrings
huge diamond-shaped stud earrings
Rilakkuma thingy that you tie earphones wires around so they don't get tangled
school supplies (I'm almost fully equipped in this area! no last minute shopping this year)
black matte Birkenstocks
socks that cover each toe LOL i love them
black Wolford tights
camel/black Ferragamo belt
black men's Hermes belt - this was a gift to my dad but he let me have it
fabric Gucci messenger bag - my aunt wore this last time I went back and I loved it.. tried finding it here but no store had it so this time, she gave it to me 
black/silver CDG Play t-shirt
white Gucci hi-tops
LV vernis Bleu Infini key pouch
Dior lip serum
YSL Touche Eclat
YSL lipstick
Chanel nail polish
Shu Uemera mist spray

I was surprised to see that the prices for designer items are almost the same in China and Canada, thanks to the stupid 13% tax. I got all the makeup stuff at the duty free store in Beijing and they were muuch cheaper.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Lol MAC, are you not tired from all the touristy things?

It's buying 4-5 pieces each season and slowing building your wardrobe, assuming you already have a sufficient wardrobe to work with. I'm going to be testing this theory out this year ahah.

I SERIOUSLY miss fall/winter. Could never live in California lol. I was thinking about buying a Celine flap while I was in China (they had a Celine store there while Toronto has like negative Celine stock) but the price is just ridiculous.


----------



## MACsarah

Girrllll..there are no touristy things to do here! Most people spend their times on yachts, sun bathing, or being French!  but yeah, my feet are tired from the walking from shopping but that's it.

4-6 new pieces each season? I wouldn't be able to do that. I would get to bored and just..buy stuff. And what is a sufficient wardrobe? Having all the basics and a few trendy pieces?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I would get bored. So bored. I don't dress "classically" in any way, shape, or form. Fashion is supposed to be fun. I like cheap trendy sh*t that wears out after one season. I couldn't handle living off of a few key pieces I alternate constantly. I would cry. #firstworldproblems LOL


----------



## MACsarah

Also, does that include shoes? I would not be able to do that. no no no.


----------



## mcb100

I'm not normally a fan of the heart shape, but what do you guys think about this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+fifth-k+&search=1    yay or nay?


----------



## coachâ¥

4-5 new pieces a season? I loled! 

I'm going to watch a few friends walk in a charity fashion show.
Outfit:
Black one shoulder dress
silver bulky costume necklace
Rolex Daydate 2
blue suede Christian Louboutin Daffodil platforms
black and rosegold Balenciaga envelope clutch


----------



## MACsarah

You have the suede Dafs and RGH?! ugh. So jealous.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm going car shopping again! We were close to getting a Range Rover yesterday but like coach's dad, mine didn't want to deal with the typical issues the car has. 
I'm  getting on my license ASAP!

wearing:
teal Burberry packaway trench
white Helmut Lang sheer longsleeve
medium wash ANF Erin skinnies
all-white Gucci sneakers
Hermes fleurs d'ecosse scarf, bb curve, LV bleu infini key pouch, gold thin rings on my thumb & index finger.


----------



## alyssa18

What brands are your favorites for really soft basic t shirts and stuff?


----------



## MACsarah

Alexander wang, Hanes, James Perse and anything with 100% viscose.

My brother's first car was a rover and he loved it when it wasn't in the shop. He said it was a total chick magnet, which I did not want to know.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hahahahaha. I looked at Range Rovers, my dad also nixed those. I still need to get a car. I'm thinking of an Audi TT, and I believe that is acceptable to both my parents.


----------



## coachâ¥

Let me just say I'm not wearing my Dafs for a long long long time. My feet have never hurt so bad in my entire life. 

Alyssa American Apparel and Alexander Wang make the comfiest tees IMO!

I still begging for the Range Rover! My dad wants me to get an old lady Volvo because of how safe they are...no thanks!


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. My dad has a volvo C70 convertible that I think I'm going to drive around town once I get my license. The thing has been in the garage for 4 years now! I'm not complaing, its red! lol. but I wouldn't mind getting a toyota prius.

What colors are you getting your cars in? If I could choose a car, I'd take a red one or a white one. Not a big fan of silver cars, myself..


----------



## coachâ¥

I had to look up what those looked like, they are cute! I'd drive that! 

Navy, black or white!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mcb100 said:


> I'm not normally a fan of the heart shape, but what do you guys think about this? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+fifth-k+&search=1    yay or nay?



I like it! But it's not worth the price tag to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I normally like black cars, but I like red, white, or brightly colored convertibles/sportscars. I've seen some really pretty blue convertibles. 

Coach, what kind of Volvo? My friend drives a Volvo suv that is sort of cute.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Alexander wang, Hanes, James Perse and anything with 100% viscose.
> 
> My brother's first car was a rover and he loved it when it wasn't in the shop. *He said it was a total chick magnet*, which I did not want to know.



Haha I can totally attest to that.. I have some friends who are total flirts with guys who have range rovers.

Black, grey, browny-camels (BMW makes a great one) or white cars are all fine. I just can't do silver or colours on a car.

Cute, I'm a total Audi girl too. If they made cuter SUV cars, we would've totally got one. When I get my own car, it's A4 or A6 for sure! Or A4L if I end up working in Shanghai (thanks to family peer pressure LOL -___-)

I agree with the suggestions above for tees. Hanes and AA provide heavy duty tees while JP and AW ones are softer.


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C I'm not really sure. I think it's a 9 or 90...not sure how the numbering goes. 

I love the champagne color Mercedes does. 

I'm not really really an Audi person. 

MCB- I agree with c_c, it's not worth the price.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm a total BMW and Audi girl. I love love love them. I don't really like Mercedes. 

I love AA t-shirts.


----------



## MACsarah

Coach: probably XC90. Its a popular car in america, Volvo wise. LOL. You're lucky your dad doesn't want you to drive a volvo station (V70). Those are so popular in Scandinavia, which means a lot since volvo is swedish.


You girls like luxurious cars, man! I realize how cars drive matters, but omg. I'd freak out thinking about handling a 70k car when I'm new to driving!  So much anxiety, KWIM? 

Have you guys ever raced cars? I'm not sure what it's called but you know when you go out to a car track and you can go full speed there? The tracks are like, in the middle of nowhere. My brother and Dad go there every season or two and I really wanna go. I don't wanna drive the car, but I'd like to know how it is to go over 100MPH.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, the white cars from Mercedes C-class are super adorable, with the big logo on the front!

MAC, I totally get the worrying thing. I freak out when I carry my new bags / accessories out. Luxury cars are just so nice though 
I've never been to an official racing track but I rode on the freeway in a BMW 740Li with a 25 y/o, and let's just say he had a field day with it lol. Once he hit the 220 km/h mark, I was scared to look at the meter. It felt amazing though. If I'm ever a good enough driver, I'm definitely going to those race tracks.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Cute, the white cars from Mercedes C-class are super adorable, with the big logo on the front!
> 
> MAC, I totally get the worrying thing. I freak out when I carry my new bags / accessories out. Luxury cars are just so nice though
> I've never been to an official racing track but I rode on the freeway in a BMW 740Li with a *25 y/o,* and let's just say he had a field day with it lol. Once he hit the 220 km/h mark, I was scared to look at the meter. It felt amazing though. If I'm ever a good enough driver, I'm definitely going to those race tracks.



 ooooOOOOOOOooooo...


There's no point in buying exotic cars if you're  not going to race them, imho. Im determined to get invited to one by my dad or brother. One of them has to like me enough..^.^ 

If you didn't have your heart on luxury, what would you like in the mid-range?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I wish it was like that but he's not my type at all. The car's totally my type though LOL. Some of my relatives in China were invited to those racing things to help test out new models. My aunt said some guy literally begged to trade spots with her for some car because he had been waiting weeks to ride in it.

I'm liking the Toyota Sequioa and Prius. Every year, the Honda Accord comes out looking better and better. I can't think of any other mid-range cars I like atm.


----------



## MACsarah

Why? he was a d!ck like most bmw owners? KIDDING! love ya, all the bmw-tpfers. LOL. China is obsessed with everything superficial! from Apple to cars! You can also buy a car and bring it to the racing track and race your own car. My dad usually does that. I don't think they have been invited to test any cars. :O 

I'm dying for a toyota prius! Honestly, I'd take a prius over a bmw/audi any day. Its just such a cute car! I'd like it in hot pink, but I don't think the factory makes that so I'd have to get a paint job :\


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Why? he was a d!ck like most bmw owners? KIDDING!* love ya, all the bmw-tpfers. *LOL. China is obsessed with everything superficial! from Apple to cars! You can also buy a car and bring it to the racing track and race your own car. My dad usually does that. I don't think they have been invited to test any cars. :O
> 
> I'm dying for a toyota prius! Honestly, I'd take a prius over a bmw/audi any day. Its just such a cute car! I'd like it in hot pink, but I don't think the factory makes that so I'd have to get a paint job :\



LOL!
Nope, we just didn't have much in common. He did have good style though. It wasn't fobby at all.

China IS all about brands -.-.- Even relationships have to be built on how much money the other person's family has. Sigh.

I was watching the Office (Dwight KILLS me) and apparently the Prius makes no sounds when driving under 20 MPH or something. That's pretty cool.


----------



## MACsarah

Fobby as in fresh of the boat? LOL. Haven't heard someone use that term in a long time!

Not even going to lie, I find the cities in China so superficial. Some of the things that go on there make my eyes pop out :\


----------



## pinkpol15h

What have you seen that make your eyes pop out? 

LOL fresh off the boat. Just the way people in China dress.. I facepalm. 

Has anyone used Armani beauty products? I'm quite interested by them, especially the eye products.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scratch that. I just went to the Audi dealer with my family. I don't like the TT. Back to square one. I still think I want an SUV. I'm a car snob just like I'm a bag snob. I love luxury cars. They just drive so much better. 

My brother drives so fast it's frightening. He takes his car to the track and races, but I've never gone. I think you might have to be 18.


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C- I want a SUV also, I just feel so much safer driving one. 

MAC- Yess! It's the XC90! 

I don't know anyone who has done the race track thing.

For mid-range cars, I love Nissan Altimas/Muranos! 

I went to lunch at the country club, and then stopped by the mall to look for a new wallet.
Outfit:
White baggy AA crop top
khaki J Crew cuffed shorts
Orange Hermes belt/Speedy 35
brown leather gladiators


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel safer driving SUVs too. 

I got my senior pictures taken this morning and it was awful. I hate pictures. The are so awkward.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ No one can bully you on the road in a SUV 

Coach, you're getting a new wallet? What do you have in mind? 
I love wallet shopping.. wish my wallets would disappear so I'd have to buy a new one  LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

I really want a Goyard.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've decided on my car: BMW x3. Cute, safe, drives nicely. So happy that is over with. I _loathe_ car shopping.


----------



## MACsarah

confession: Whats the difference between the x5 and x3?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Basically, the x5 is bigger and the x3 is smaller. x5 has a few more options than the x3. I would call the x5 more of a family car, it has lots of space, lots of features for the kids and roadtrips, drives more like an SUV/truck, and the x3 is smaller and zippier (yes, zippier, LOL), meaning it's a little sportier.


----------



## MACsarah

I see  thanks! I've had people tell me one of them is more powerful but I don't understand having a powerful car if the speed limit is usually under 100. 

Yeah, I know nothing about cars. I like cars by their looks  

I was watching episodes of gossip girl today while tanning and omg. I miss ben! David call is so MF hot  If only i was a little bit older and he was a little bit younger.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Powerful cars drive smoother, exert less effort going up hills, RPMs don't spike, etc. 

Ew. I didn't like Ben.


----------



## MACsarah

How can you not like ben? There aren't any Lit teachers at my school that are that hot  UGH. FML.

and I'm going to pretend I know what you mean in your first part


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hahaha. 

I would personally prefer a Lit teacher like Mr. Fitz from Pretty Little Liars


----------



## MACsarah

Reminds me of a typical frat guy who didn't quite grow up when he graduated *shrug*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hahaha! To each their own...he can tutor me anyyyytime.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

On another note...only a month until I go back to school Summer goes too fast. I've decided I'm done using my Jansport backpack, and am going to get something cuter this year. Senior year...I don't need books, right? LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I used Foley+Corina totes for middle school which was okay since I didn't study much then. haha. Get a cute tote bag that's heavy duty? Getting bad grades your senior year is not worth looking cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hahaha. Most of my work is online now anyway, so I never really bring much home with me. I'm thinking a Marc Jacobs diaper bag (yes, a diaper bag). I saw it at Nordstrom and thought "Hey, that would be perfect for my books!" and then I went online and saw it was  a diaper bag lol

I know a lot of people who use Longchamps for school...but I feel like it isn't sturdy enough.


----------



## MACsarah

ugh. Every girl at my school and our rivals have a longchamp Le Pliage or a kate spade/lily paulitzer bag. Southern girls love Longhcamps. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-pretty-nylon-elizababy-diaper-bag/3166879
that one? I personally don't like the wrinkley look


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp, that one. In black I think. I don't know though, I am waiting to see if I find something better.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

I. Want. Loubs. So. Bad.


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C That is actually the next car I'm going to look with along with the Cadillac SRX. ANDD you NEED a pair of Loubs. 

I think Longchamps are so ugly...

I don't really care for the Marc Jacobs posted, but I think this one is kinda cute http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/marc-by...er-bag/3186850?origin=related-3186850-0-0-1-1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Isn't that the same one in a different pattern? 

And the Cadillac is cute! I considered that too, but Cadillacs don't drive near as nicely as BMWs IMO. 

And yes! Thank you! I DO NEED a pair of Loubs in my life! LOL


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol, you're right. It is! I didn't even notice. I think I just like it because of the pattern.

I hope I fall in love with one of them. I'm getting sick of spending my remaining days of summer at car dealerships.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Car dealerships are the worst! I hate cars salesmen. And my dad is SO not fun to car shop with.


----------



## alyssa18

Car salesmen are so obnoxious and put on so much pressure. I avoid them. Are you guys planning on bringing your cars to college or not? Do you guys gave any suggestions for a cute itouch case? All of the ones I've seen are ugly haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I plan on going to an urban campus, so no I'm not bringing my car. 

I think Kate Spade makes some cute ones. And maybe Juicy?


----------



## coachâ¥

Depending on where I go. If I go to FIDM New York, absolutely not but if I go to the University of Florida then yes.

Kate Spade makes cute ones! 

Blahh my dad loves going car shopping, it must be a guy thing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Men


----------



## MACsarah

I like looking at vintage cars/exotic cars but I hate dealing with the usual dealerships!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Car salesmen are so pushy and annoying, particularly when they find out the car is for me. They also think women are stupid and clueless about cars, so when my mother and I go to the dealership alone they totally try to rip us off and tell us things that are not true.


----------



## MACsarah

This is going to sound so naive of me but what's so wrong to telling a salesperson that you are okay looking yourself and that you will call them over when you need help? I realize it might come off as rude but it saves you pain and it saves the salesperson's time as he can devote that time to another client.

Then again I don't go car shopping. LOL. I refuse to go into day-of-the-mill car dealerships if the car isn't going to be mine.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ this is the problem with most car salesmen, they DON'T leave you alone no matter what you say. They follow you around, ask you a million questions, try to get you into cars you are not interested in in the least, etc. etc. I understand it's their job and they work on commission, but it's so frustrating! And so many of them are just plain rude.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG Alyssa, I LOVE those sparkly Loubs on your Tumblr! Oh, how I need Loubies in my life...


----------



## MACsarah

All tumblr girls wet their panties over them! haha. But yeah, they are cute new years eve shoes 

I always found salesmen like jocks who didn't get drafted and didn't grow up from high school. They are pretty arrogant. haha. Sucks that you have to deal with them, but atleast you get a car!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm so obnoxious...I would wear those shoes everywhere. 

And yes, I'm complaining that I have to deal with annoying cars salesmen when I go to get my brand new car #firstworldproblems LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think I want a vernis key pouch for off my keys...I have a Coach Mini Skinny, but I think I need an upgrade...LOL. I wish they still made the rose pop color...it would be so cute in that! The Pomme is gorgeous though. I like the Blanc Corail too. Hmm...


----------



## MACsarah

Cute_classy, your life is so tough. 


haha. I love reading your posts  

I've been wearing a lot of button downs lately so I'm ready to get into some prints. mmhmm.. can't wait to get back into the states to get my arse into ralph laurens.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know, I live in a terrible world where you have to wait THREE WHOLE MONTHS for your new BMW, after dealing with those damn cars salesmen who actually have the nerve to TRY AND SELL YOU A CAR SO THEY CAN GO HOME AND FEED THEIR FAMILIES, and you can't decide between red or beige for your Louis Vuitton key chain, because THOSE *****ES DISCONTINUED PINK! 

Pssshhh...my life is such a cakewalk.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

On another note...Ralph Lauren's stock went up yesterday LOL.

When do you come home?


----------



## MACsarah

Did it really?! I knew I should of invested my trust into RLPRL Co or w/e they call them self! lol I know we don't talk about serious issues here a lot but I'm really bummed that a few of our investments completely tanked. It makes you feel bad.  But that's the risk you take 

August 20th . Can't wait. haha. we should totally start a thread called "#firstworldproblems/life of privilege". It would be perfect on this forum! haha. but no seriously, you know you have a good life when you complain about loosing money, from trying to make more money.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My father is FREAKING OUT about the stock market. Like literally FREAKING. He does not turn CNBC off, he runs back and forth from the TV to the computer to read articles about the market. It's crazy. I'm like Dad, you need to chill out. I know it sucks, but freaking out is not helping anything. 

PRL always seems to go up when the market is down. I remember a few years ago when the market was really tanking, their stock was still going up.

And yes! That thread is perfect for this forum!


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C LV is coming out with a new line of cles called "Illustration" and they're pretty cute! http://louisvuittonlover.blogspot.com/2011/08/first-lvook-charms.html

Those shoes are hawwwt, but a little too much for everyday wear. 

MAC Tell me about it, y outfits have been beyond boring lately. I can't wait to be able to wear fall clothes.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, we were almost going to get the X3 last weekend. My mom was seriously dead set on it by the end of the day.. but German cars are really expensive when it comes to repairs (which the car will need since I, a soon-to-be naive and inexperienced driver, will be driving it too).

I think we're going to get an Acura now. I have fond memories of the MDX from my earlier years of high school (cute, older boy dropping me home in one, way after my "curfew") but I think we're gonna go for the smaller version.. RDX I think? Something like that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Cute, we were almost going to get the X3 last weekend. My mom was seriously dead set on it by the end of the day.. but German cars are really expensive when it comes to repairs (which the car will need since I, a soon-to-be naive and inexperienced driver, will be driving it too).
> 
> I think we're going to get an Acura now. I have fond memories of the MDX from my earlier years of high school *(cute, older boy dropping me home in one, way after my "curfew") *but I think we're gonna go for the smaller version.. RDX I think? Something like that.


----------



## pinkpol15h

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ My father is FREAKING OUT about the stock market. Like literally FREAKING. He does not turn CNBC off, he runs back and forth from the TV to the computer to read articles about the market. It's crazy. I'm like Dad, you need to chill out. I know it sucks, but freaking out is not helping anything.
> 
> PRL always seems to go up when the market is down. I remember a few years ago when the market was really tanking, their stock was still going up.
> 
> And yes! That thread is perfect for this forum!



I'm going into finance/investments when I grow up so that's gonna be me LOL. Except I'll be running around in red soles haha 

Every time I get money from a special occasion (Chinese New Year, my birthday, etc), my parents always insist I invest it in the stock market to get some hands-on experience. Somehow, that money ends up being invested in a bag every time. 

BTW, I highly recommend the key pouch to you  I put my house key, spare change and some cards I use everyday in there and the little thing is just so handy. You have to get one.

I went to my university (once again) and hung around to do some shopping today. (Why do i feel like I'm obligated to buy a Prada key chain?)
Anyway, heading out soon to grab Starbucks, then play pool with some friends:
Navy Daftbird muscle tank top
Black bandeau
Coral H&M silk shorts (I'm trying to get as much wear out of them as I can before summer ends)
Black Birkenstocks
Gucci messenger bag


----------



## pinkpol15h

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


>



LOL trust me, especially since he was two years older than I was, I felt like I was in a Taylor Swift song.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> LOL trust me, especially since he was two years older than I was, I felt like I was in a Taylor Swift song.



Hahaha, there is a Taylor Swift song for every situation in a teen girl's life!


----------



## MACsarah

fifteen by taylor swift was my song my freshman year, man! and an older boy? -insert eyebrow smiley-



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ My father is FREAKING OUT about the stock market. Like literally FREAKING. He does not turn CNBC off, he runs back and forth from the TV to the computer to read articles about the market. It's crazy. I'm like Dad, you need to chill out. I know it sucks, but freaking out is not helping anything.
> 
> PRL always seems to go up when the market is down. I remember a few years ago when the market was really tanking, their stock was still going up.
> 
> And yes! That thread is perfect for this forum!



At least your dad is doing that at home! My father has been working all year and this was suppose to be the relaxing vacation that was suppose to be spent sailing/going out with friends on boats/just enjoying life, but no, my dad is up late in the night checking the stock market. While money isn't everything, these last few days have been so challenging. We have people to look at ups/downs, I just don't understand why my dad has to be so obsessive about it. 

I don't look at PRL a lot but I'm sure it is always doing well as Polo is something that will never really go down. haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

"Sometimes it feels like Taylor Swift is the only one who understands."

I read that somewhere on Tumblr and WOW, so true :')


----------



## MACsarah

I usually cringe at airing out dirty laundry like Taylor swift but I can't help but feel better when listening to a song that is so relatable to your situation, kwim?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm a very blunt person (in case you haven't noticed). I love the honesty in Taylor's songs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> fifteen by taylor swift was my song my freshman year, man! and an older boy? -insert eyebrow smiley-
> 
> 
> 
> At least your dad is doing that at home! My father has been working all year and this was suppose to be the relaxing vacation that was suppose to be spent sailing/going out with friends on boats/just enjoying life, but no, my dad is up late in the night checking the stock market. While money isn't everything, these last few days have been so challenging. We have people to look at ups/downs, I just don't understand why my dad has to be so obsessive about it.
> 
> I don't look at PRL a lot but I'm sure it is always doing well as Polo is something that will never really go down. haha.



That song always bothers me because I wasn't fifteen my freshman year! LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That song always bothers me because I wasn't fifteen my freshman year! LOL.




I was 15 the second half of my freshman year, so I can sorta relate to it  haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I was 16 when the song was released, and I'd always pretend I was 15 so I could try and relate to the song LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the song anyway even though I wasn't a fifteen year old freshmen when it was released. I could still relate.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So we've officially decided now that I need a pair of Loubies and a Cles in my life? Good.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ LOL. Which pair have you decided on?

Can I just say that Black Satin nail polish by Chanel does not look like BLACK SATIN. IT LOOKS GREEN NOW. What a rip off. They should call it greenish black satin. Ugh.


----------



## MACsarah

^well, obviously. 


and all of helmut lang's blazers. Oh wait, that's me.

Chanel's blue satin doesn't look like satin either. I find chanel nail polish to be a cult and over-priced.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Haven't decided on a pair. I like the leopard toe maggie, nude or red patent rolandos, or maybe a pair of black ankle boots, which I would probably get the most wear out of.


----------



## MACsarah

What about 160 altis? They go with everything. 


well, anything that you want them to go with


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Exposed platforms and I do not mix well in most cases.


----------



## MACsarah

what?! what about dafs? haha. those are quite insane.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Dafs do not have exposed platforms. They're good


----------



## MACsarah

haha. How conservative is your school? Would you wear dafs to the winter ball?

My school is one of the more liberal prep schools and I would get so much slut-shaming for wearing dafs to a dance ontop of a mini dress so I always tone it down when I'm in school. That's what I miss about going to school in Los Angeles. Nobody really cares how short your dress is, what you're wearing under it or how high your shoes are.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My school, as an institution, is pretty conservative. The kids who go there are kind of split. Most of them are more conservative, but there is a group of girls who always show up in slutty outfits. They aren't even fashionable outfits, they are just gross. They're the insecure attention whores. No one at my school would appreciate the dafs, I would definitely get slut-shaming, even from the slutty dressers, but yes I would wear them, because I don't really give a damn what anyone at my school thinks.


----------



## MACsarah

I appreciate your strong individualism. The only problem for me is that I have to be there for the next 3 years and I will probably use these people as a network in the future, so I'd like to be fairly well liked. haha. But its not that hard to wear 4 inch heels. Its easier on your feet, too! 

The slutty-dressing group sounds interesting! don't they get detention for breaking the dress code?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There is no dress code at dances (except you must be in semi-formal attire). They don't show up to school in slutty clothes (well some do, actually). That depends on who you are. It's strange. Some people get nailed every time they are even the slightest bit out of dress code, and others get away with blatantly breaking the dress code all the time.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. I had a semi-strict dress code in middle school and I never got in trouble when I was pushing it. Being a social student helps in certain situations. Haha

I thought they showed up in slutty clothes everyday! haha. Makes much more sense. what goes on at dances at your school? I've heard of schools having complete ravs at the proms, not even the after party! I would not want to risk having someone step on my fav. shoes at a prom.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They've cracked down in the past couple years on our dances. We aren't allowed to "dance in a sexual nature" anymore LOL. People still do though...just in the middle of the dance floor away from the teachers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, I forgot one pair of CLs I want...the Ziggys! Glitter


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They've cracked down in the past couple years on our dances. We aren't allowed to *"dance in a sexual nature"* anymore LOL. People still do though...just in the middle of the dance floor away from the teachers.



I thought that was so funny! 

I wear uniforms everyday, but people always find ways to try to be rebellious with them. (skirt length, colored undershirts)

I wore dafs to a school dance and nobody really noticed, but then again almost every girl had on a pair of designer shoes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What's even funnier is having the headmaster stand in front of the entire school and explain what we are and aren't allowed to do in the way of dancing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I wore my Tributes to prom. They were mostly covered by my dress, but when I lifted my dress up, some of my friends called them stripper heels, and I know that's probably what most people would be thinking LOL. I love me some stripper heels


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just went back and read the first few pages of this thread...it's funny how much things have changed (how much I've changed) since then. I suppose that's high school for you.


----------



## MACsarah

I would of hated myself one year ago. LOL. But yeah, I think we've all changed a little from the first few TT threads! We also 'lost' a few members  As the thread evolved, we evolved.

I love wearing stripper heels so much. I just feel so much better and I look better, which is good!

Our dean is a grown up awkward nerd so I'm trying to imagine him demonstrate what we can't do, let alone go into details about it! Oh, he is so awkward but he is a lovely person.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah...I look back on 14 year old me and want to punch myself in the face LOL. Even 15 year old me gets the side eye...16 year old me I'm still okay with...just give it a few years and I'll be punching her in the face too LOL 

Stripper heels are a girl's best friend. I am 5'1". I need them in my life.


----------



## MACsarah

You're 5'1?! I always imagine you as a 5'7, light brown hair gal!


That completely changes my view on you. kidding


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yupp, I'm five one! And my hair is quite dark. 
It would be so funny to meet all of you in real life, because I'm sure I envision you all completely wrong! And MAC, your name is not Sarah. It's MAC. I honestly totally forget that the second part of your name is your actual name. To me, your name is MAC lol


----------



## MACsarah

We have all talked to each other for 2 years now and really know nothing about each other! lol.

Pretty sure your name is Emily, right? haha. If we meet, I'd be like "hey cute!" that would be super awkward.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, MAC, I'd be so flattered  Yupp, my name is Emily.


----------



## MACsarah

Imagine if your username is "ugly_classy"?! 

X: Hey Ugly!
Z: ...:\


awkwardo. So whatcha doing? any boys? -insert gauchy smiley face-


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

NO BOYS! Boys are evil, MAC, stay away! :devil: 

Lol, but no, no boys. 

Any French fellas on your end?


----------



## MACsarah

Interestingly enough, I've only flirted with americans so far! LOL. I was looking forward to practicing my french with a cute tutor but nope. Just my luck but it's been fun!

Boys are evil? is that your senior advice for me? Awhh. how sweet! lol. Never going to listen to that, no matter how many times I tell *myself* that!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I tell myself daily, but I don't heed my own advice...
No, my senior advice is don't get pregnant, and don't let anyone near you with a camera if you are drunk.


----------



## MACsarah

But then you won't have any proof of what you did last night!


Plus, my skin looks great when my blood gets up to my face and everything. I look real tan, you kwim?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## MACsarah

I even get some natural blush. It looks like Nars' orgasm, even with the shimmer as sweat does that to you.

but no srsly, totally get you. No cameras. and don't get pregnant. Not that I'm getting any to get pregnant! hahahahahahahahha. kidding xD I'm so bored, I'm saying everything and anything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I mean it. NO CAMERAS. I know girls who have pictures of themselves drunk sitting on the toilet on facebook. Not a good look...


----------



## MACsarah

urrh...please tell me they untagged themself at least!


People are really good at hiding being drunk/hangovers at boarding schools though. I've seen a guy give a presentation after seeing him the night before yelling out the most horrendous things. He is a upper so I bet he has a lot of experience with that. haha. 2 months in, I was very impressed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ No...they didn't. 

And hahaha! Impressive.


----------



## MACsarah

what? they are proud of those things?! I would of messaged the poster of that picture to delete it ASAP. I would of faked a cease and deceit letter, even!


edit:
I'm going to have to go now to get pregnant. Kidding! but I do really have to go out now. so bye and it was nice talking to you  TTYL!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I expect to be the godmother!


----------



## MACsarah

Its 3:40 AM and I'm on tpf. grr. fabulous night.


----------



## alyssa18

Im glad I am not the only one who goes to a cOnservative school. The dresscode is insane, but there is no restriction on heels which I take full advantage of haha. Yea same thing about the "no sexual dancing" thing and one time my health teacher spent a whole period discussing "petting" it was Awk but kinda funny haha. Kind of random but do people at your schools dress up for school? At mine most girls do and wear full makeup everyday but there's a few people who don't.


----------



## coachâ¥

Girls are always posting drunk pictures of them standing over a toilet. It's so cutee...

I wear a full face of makeup everyday, but it's always natural.

Ohh and whoever said boys are evil, I.so.agree.


----------



## MACsarah

Most people at my school don't wear lounge clothes out of their dorms unless they are on their way to sports practice. Nobody at my school wears full face of make up. To me, full face means high coverage foundation + bronzer + blush + eyeshadow..

Most of my classmates go to school to focus on academics and we are known to get 4 hours of sleep every night so there's not a lot of room to pick out well thought out outfits, kwim? Plus, most students are far too into star wars to care about updates from fashion week. haha. They wear what's practical and presentable.






Thats the fundamentals unless they are in jeans and a school sweatshirt. Our school color is maroon so people like to play that up, haha. 

Boys just wear button downs, ties, and chinos. Although sometimes (cough:When there aren't any admins around:Cough) they wear sloppy tshirts and cotton shorts. in the winter. wtf?

wedges are okay, but rarely seen, but heels? Urrhh..it would be the death of you. This isn't to be meant wrong, but people wouldn't really think you have all that in the brain and think you are full of yourself. Plus, our campus is pretty large.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Most people at my school don't wear lounge clothes out of their dorms unless they are on their way to sports practice. Nobody at my school wears full face of make up. To me, full face means high coverage foundation + bronzer + blush + eyeshadow..
> 
> Most of my classmates go to school to focus on academics and we are known to get 4 hours of sleep every night so there's not a lot of room to pick out well thought out outfits, kwim? *Plus, most students are far too into star wars to care about updates from fashion week.*



Them be fightin' words!  

I can fill you in on the history of the Jedi Order AND last month's Vogue, b*tch.

Love you


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Btw, you always have the best gifs.


And re: girls dressing at my school, it depends. Almost every girl wears full makeup every day (except me, LOL). Some girls roll out of bed and throw on whatever, some girls put themselves together everyday. They rarely wear heels, except on dress up day, and even then most girls don't, and thank God they don't, because none of them can walk for x in them.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Them be fightin' words!
> 
> I can fill you in on the history of the Jedi Order AND last month's Vogue, b*tch.
> 
> Love you



What a nerd...






but no srsly, I made myself look so dumb one of the first weeks of school by admitting to not liking star wars. I mean, image 20 guys who won't get laid til they turn 25, looking at you like you just murdered their mother! It is awkward as hell.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> but no srsly, I made myself look so dumb one of the first weeks of school by admitting to not liking star wars. I mean, image 20 guys who won't get laid til they turn 25, looking at you like you just murdered their mother! It is awkward as hell.



27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln37ijsHfY1qic7rao1_500.gif

Gahh, why does my gif work in the reply window but not when I post it?


----------



## MACsarah

tPF doesn't allow hotlinking from tumblr  

and I totally don't understand the gif..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Ahh, good to know. 

And hahahahaha, it's even funnier to me that you don't get it. I'm sitting here chuckling to myself.


----------



## MACsarah

I look so confused right now as I'm eating my 100% fatty ass ice cream as I'm lactose intolerant. 



Pretty sight, I know.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ MAAAAAAACCC, bad girl. 

I'm eating McDonald's, cause I'm super healthy like that and all.


----------



## MACsarah

McDonalds in Europe suck. so hard. 

Do you order fish, chicken or meat at mcdonalds? I like a big mac with extra lettuce.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Chicken Nuggets. And fries, lots and lots of fries.


----------



## MACsarah

I wish there would be a section of the menu that says "bring a bucket for filling - $20". As in, bring a bucket and we'll fill it with fries. But ketchup on you.

I love fries. I like to order them without the salt and then add the salt myself.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ We should write them a letter.

And why exactly do you like to put the salt on yourself?


----------



## MACsarah

Because by the time the fries with the salt get to the customer, the salt has already disolved into the fries, making them not as crunchy. and when you order witout salt, you get the fresh ones 

I sound like I'm a fat person now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Interesting. 

And it's okay. Fatties of the world unite.


----------



## MACsarah

Do you find justin timberlake attractive? his personality is the epitome of a douche bag but his face. 


I wanna be britney spears circa 1999!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching Say Yes To The Dress...and everyone is crying. 

No, I don't find him attractive, because he's a douche bag. I loved him when he was dating Britney though. He was cuter then, both looks and personality wise.


----------



## MACsarah

ewwwww. I don't understand crying as you get your wedding dress fitted. Its just a freaking dress that you are going to wear once or twice in your life. 3 times for some of us. 


I wanna wear a tuxedo to my wedding just to show the finger to society. I swear, I'm not a feminist.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tuxedos can be so chic and posh on women...do it! And yeah, I don't get the crying either.


----------



## MACsarah

I'll probably look better in it than the groom.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Definitely! If he's got nice legs you should put him in a dress.


----------



## MACsarah

Maybe I can wax his legs, too. I attract all the wrong guys so I'm sure I'll meet a guy with a weird feminine fetish soon.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ohhhhh, let's talk about all the effed up guys we attract! I tend to attract xxxxx, often with a drug problem. Wooo!


----------



## MACsarah

Arorgant doucehbags who think they can two-time me.


Do I win?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute. Cute. 

It depends...are the girls they two time you with skanky?


----------



## MACsarah

surprisingly, no. We just go to different schools. I would be happier if they where because that means I'm way to good for that motherfucker''s taste.


but no. I just wish there where guys our age who cares more about getting street cred with his buddies.

or just guys who don't ask if they can see you naked after you pour your heart out.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Which brings us back to yesterday's lesson: Boys. Are. Evil. :devil:

LOL at that last part.


----------



## MACsarah

I would totally turn lesbian except I wouldn't know how to do it. but urghh. Boys annoy me so much.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:lolots:






The only thing I hate more than boys is girls.


----------



## MACsarah

I hate people!


except boys. You say you hate them, then someone smiles at, then you add them on facebook and flirt. Then they ask you out for a date. They choose the worst cliche like mini golfing. Then they get close to you. Only to rip your heart out and stomp on it. and then someone else smiles at you just when you stopped crying.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Your post just reminded me of a rant I have...
Why does this generation not date? No boy gets in their damn car nowadays, drives to your house, shakes your father's hand, walks you to the car, takes you to dinner and a movie, drives you home, walks you to the door, and kisses you goodnight. I mean, seriously, how freaking hard is that? I don't want to "hang out" or "hook up" or whatever other lame term you use. I just want you to take me to freaking dinner. I will even pay for my own dinner, you just need to get your ass in the car and come and get me. That is what a date is supposed to be! None of this meeting there, group things, let's hangout in my basement. NO. NO. NO. That x does not fly with me. If you want this, you have to put a little effort into it, hunny.


----------



## MACsarah

OH SISTER, TELL ME ABOUT IT! I don't want to go on a double date with your brah and his prostitute who also brought a friend along. I'm not interested in things like that. I don't want to be taken back to your dorm to "chill". 

I have had guys ask me out on normal dates but it doesn't end with a kiss good night. It ends with expectation for you to be in their date 4 hours after saying hello. I totally understand though. I've been asked if I want to blow a joint as a date. WHAT KIND OF DATE IS THAT?! I don't expect you to tell me about your issues on the first date but I can't really get to know you as I'm trying to help you not get the worst hang over.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HAHAHAHAHA. The guy who asked you that sounds like a real winner. UGGHHHHHHH "chill". I HATE THAT WORD. "Do you wanna chill?" No, I don't wanna chill, whatever the hell that means, would you like to tell me what it means idiot who wears his collar popped?


----------



## MACsarah

wanna know the worst part? One of my best friend tried to set us up! WTF. Why do people think I'm attracted to x wackos?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Set ups are the worst. They never work. Never. Ever. End of story. Because most teenage girls have absoluetly no taste whatsoever.


----------



## MACsarah

I know right! Friends love to set me up with the gnarliest guys. BLAHH!


I also hate it when guy friends think just because the movies these days are about friends smashing makes it okay to ask a girl if they want to be fu*k buddies. NO. WTF. go jack off..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC you're killing me today! 

Thankfully my friends don't try and set me up. They know I have weird taste in guys and would never go for anyone they'd like.


----------



## MACsarah

I just have so much anger and emotions! lol.

I've also been asked if I could fulfill a guy's asian fetish fantasy. I was so close to trowing my napkin on the table and talking out right then and there. Sadly, it was 10 PM and I can't drive myself back to campus. 

I went out on 5 dates the first semester. Only one of them turned out as expected.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I just have so much anger and emotions! lol.
> 
> *I've also been asked if I could fulfill a guy's asian fetish fantasy. *I was so close to trowing my napkin on the table and talking out right then and there. Sadly, it was 10 PM and I can't drive myself back to campus.
> 
> I went out on 5 dates the first semester. Only one of them turned out as expected.



I don't even wanna know...

I was once asked to get it on over a facebook chat...by somebody I had never talked to before in any way, shape, or form. Ever. 

Come to think of it...that has happened more than once over text message. I get the text...and their number isn't even stored in my phone, so I have no idea who I'm talking to.


----------



## MACsarah

My life sucks! Where is everyone? I can't be the only one who exclusively go on dates with psychos.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I already told you...I don't go on dates...that's not really boys' thing around here...

I have plenty of creepy bathroom, basement, and car stories though.


----------



## MACsarah

BATHROOM? omg. do tell!

Where's coach? Shes a hot motherclucker!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She apparently has a life. We, clearly, do not.

You have no idea how many a night I have found myself on the bathroom floor...it's a problem. The best time was probably when I was locked in a pool bathhouse with the drunk school whore (yes, a male whore) whom I despise with the utmost passion. FUN TIMES. I am no longer friends with the owner of that poolhouse.


----------



## MACsarah

What's a life? what do you do in life?

I'm guessing you got no action that night?  and it does not sound that bad! So you where locked in a room with a hot male. Unless you're going to tel me he attacked your feet. Then its a different story.

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/61926744.html#cutid1
well..that sucked.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> What's a life? what do you do in life?
> 
> I'm guessing you got no action that night?  and it does not sound that bad! So you where locked in a room with a hot male. Unless you're going to tel me he attacked your feet. Then its a different story.
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/61926744.html#cutid1
> well..that sucked.



Hahaha! No, he didn't attack my feet...he did pee on the floor though...and have a strange obsession with how mascara worked...he couldn't believe how long my eyelashes were...
If only I found him attractive...but he's a lacrosse tool...and I don't know if I've reiterated in a while how much I hate lacrosse tools. He's probably a lot more attractive when he isn't speaking. I should have tested that theory...

I hope I never run in to a foot fetisher...because my friends tell me I have nice feet...awkward...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, Mac, I forgot about your love of Zac Efron! I never understood that one...although I must say he has very much grown on me.


----------



## MACsarah

Oh lacrosse players. They are always arrogant, self absorbed jackasses who think they are all that. 

HE PEED ON THE FLOOR? how did he get laid after that?! How could you not tell a mouthy person about that?! omg. DUDEE. wtf. OMG. He sounds interesting! What kind of girls sleep with guys who pee them self and have a fascination about eyelashes?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> *Oh lacrosse players. They are always arrogant, self absorbed jackasses who think they are all that. *
> 
> HE PEED ON THE FLOOR? how did he get laid after that?! How could you not tell a mouthy person about that?! omg. DUDEE. wtf. OMG. He sounds interesting! What kind of girls sleep with guys who pee them self and have a fascination about eyelashes?!



Your description describes him perfectly.

Yes, he peed. On the floor. When we were already in a bathroom. He's a bright one. 

And the desperate kind. I don't know. I have no idea what girls see in him.


----------



## MACsarah

You see, I'm trying to imagine that situation, but I can't!

I'm not going to lie though, our rival's lacrosse team is packed with oven hot boys who sparkle when they sweat. Its so hard to root for your school when they have hunky hunky over there! #first world problems


----------



## MACsarah

*birds chirping*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's a very hard situation to imagine of you don't know the kid. It was a painful, but hilarious experience.

My computer battery died #firstworldproblems

I always root for the other team. The guys at my school are pretty much unattractive aholes. LOL #truestory


----------



## MACsarah

Even the athletes? Really sucks to be you 

Honestly, sometimes I regret picking this school for academic reasons. Then I realize those are just hormones and that it will all pay off in the end. They say guys are obsessed with girls but I find it equal..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Um girls are SO obsessed with guys. We just spent like the last five pages talking about them. Okay, time to talk about some serious socioeconomic issue of global importance LOL

And yes, even the athletes are not attractive.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oops...I just got a reminder about profanity. Apparently boys and their incompetency really rile me up.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. me too! OMG. I didn't even know its actually not aloud to say that word! 



> serious socioeconomic issue of global importance LOL



Nah girl, nah.

I would put a head shaking disapproval gif in here but I'm not sure if those are still against the rules or not_ even though I've seen mods post gifs in Kardashian threads. _


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think gifs are frowned upon in normal threads, but acceptable in cult threads. So I think you're good in here.  

I drove to pick up dinner and HOT D@MN! Really hot boy painting a deck down the street.


----------



## MACsarah

Go 'jogging' now! Wear a good sports bra, a tight nike work out tank top, and some compression short shorts.


Do it. Now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think he's probably gone by now...I didn't see him on my way back home. Hopefully he will be back tomorrow


----------



## MACsarah

Nothing's better than a early morning jog


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Of course not! :giggles:


----------



## MACsarah

so how did he look? Was he old looking? Do you think he can drive?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He was at least my age, probably older. Although I have a warped perception because all the guys in my school look so young, then I see my public school friends and they have freshmen friends who look like they are 25 compared to the scrawny boys in my school.


----------



## MACsarah

Good to know I'm not the only one who has noticed that most prep school boys are skinny and well..skinny! I've put my dress and shoes on so I'll be heading out for the night now. Bye! good luck with your morning 'jog'.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Have fun! And thank you


----------



## alyssa18

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He was at least my age, probably older. Although I have a warped perception because all the guys in my school look so young, then I see my public school friends and they have freshmen friends who look like they are 25 compared to the scrawny boys in my school.



Omg same here why do all hot guys go to every other school but mine when in stuck with middle school look alikes?  Haha


----------



## coachâ¥

I was dieing by the end of these last few pages! Cute, I still can't picture the bathroom/poolhouse (I forgot what it was) situation! How awkward that must have been. MAC I hope you fulfilled his Asian fantasy so he could move on to his next! And whoever said private school boys always look younger than public school boys is so true! My friends and I always talk about that, so it was funny to hear others say that! Lacrosse boys are the hottest, and there's actually one I have my eye on 

I rarely ever date. I remember going on a date with someone my friend (guy) set me up with. I later found out it was just a cover up for their own relationship...

I'm so glad you girls think I have a life! I was dragged to a concert with a friend...let's just say it was def. not my crowd of people and I really stuck out.


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;19671439 said:
			
		

> I was dieing by the end of these last few pages! Cute, I still can't picture the bathroom/poolhouse (I forgot what it was) situation! How awkward that must have been. *MAC I hope you fulfilled his Asian fantasy so he could move on to his next!* And whoever said private school boys always look younger than public school boys is so true! My friends and I always talk about that, so it was funny to hear others say that! Lacrosse boys are the hottest, and there's actually one I have my eye on
> 
> I rarely ever date. I remember going on a date with someone my friend (guy) set me up with. I later found out it was just a cover up for their own relationship...
> 
> I'm so glad you girls think I have a life! I was dragged to a concert with a friend...let's just say it was def. not my crowd of people and I really stuck out.








No. Seriously. no.


Lax guys are such douche bags. They even admit them self! One of my closer friends is on the varsity lax team and he tells me to stay the @&^$^ away from the entire sport. I feel bad for all the girls he leads on and I just want to tell them who they are messing with but that would be me being disloyal. 

Oh coach, you'd make a fabulous beard


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19671439 said:
			
		

> I was dieing by the end of these last few pages! Cute, I still can't picture the bathroom/poolhouse (I forgot what it was) situation! How awkward that must have been. MAC I hope you fulfilled his Asian fantasy so he could move on to his next! And whoever said private school boys always look younger than public school boys is so true! My friends and I always talk about that, so it was funny to hear others say that! Lacrosse boys are the hottest, and there's actually one I have my eye on
> 
> I rarely ever date. I remember going on a date with someone my friend (guy) set me up with. I later found out it was just a cover up for their own relationship...
> 
> I'm so glad you girls think I have a life! I was dragged to a concert with a friend...let's just say it was def. not my crowd of people and I really stuck out.



It was a bathroom poolhouse...it's kind of hard to explain...it was like a separate part of the poorhouse that had tiled floors with a shower, a toilet, a washer and dryer, and I think there might be a sauna in there...that probably smells like pee LOL 

Hahahahaha to you being a gay decoy! 

And NO COACH NO NO NO, stay away!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lacrosse boys are a big no no! Although I suppose there's gotta be at least one that's a decent human being...LOL


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It was a bathroom poolhouse...it's kind of hard to explain...it was like a separate part of the poorhouse that had tiled floors with a shower, a toilet, a washer and dryer, and I think there might be a sauna in there...that probably smells like pee LOL
> 
> Hahahahaha to you being a gay decoy!
> 
> And NO COACH NO NO NO, stay away!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lacrosse boys are a big no no! *Although I suppose there's gotta be at least one that's a decent human being...LOL*



LOL. Don't joke around about that. You know damn well that it's not true..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Optimism, darling, optimism.


----------



## MACsarah

What is that?




So how was your morning run? Was painter boy still there?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It was raining this morning


----------



## MACsarah

So you wore a white shirt?


You slut.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well duh! 

Not the first time I've heard that


----------



## MACsarah

Cute, I'm not not sure if I would date you, but I would really take you out on a date if I where I guy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'll have to think about it, MAC...I mean, you didn't even get my Star Wars gif...I don't know if you'd be able to handle all of this


----------



## MACsarah

Oh baby, I'll learn to handle _all_ that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well, darling, you've got one little problem...you can't drive, and I believe we've established my expectations that if you want it, you've gotta come and get it on your own 





That smilie looks like it has tourettes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did I just kill the mood? 

Darn.


----------



## MACsarah

Yes.


We're over.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Told ya you couldn't handle this...


----------



## coachâ¥

This one is actually...not like the others. I know that sounds so cliche, but it's true! He's not big on partying and has only had one girlfriend throughout 9th-11th grade...I'm just wondering if there is a reason why haha!

Hahahaa! "So you wore a white shirt. Slut" :lolots:

And MAC, I lost ya at the beard thing lol! I'm not if it supposed to be dirty or not!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19678464 said:
			
		

> This one is actually...not like the others. I know that sounds so cliche, but it's true! He's not big on partying and has only had one girlfriend throughout 9th-11th grade...I'm just wondering if there is a reason why haha!
> 
> Hahahaa! "So you wore a white shirt. Slut" :lolots:
> 
> And MAC, I lost ya at the beard thing lol! I'm not if it supposed to be dirty or not!



From Urban Dictionary:



> Any opposite sex escort taken to an event in an  effort to give a homosexual person the appearance of being out on a date  with a person of the opposite sex.
> Half of the women on the red carpet at the movie premiere were not real dates, but beards.




I hope there are really conservative soccer moms lurking this thread shaking their heads at our teenage riff raff.


----------



## coachâ¥

Ahh, gotcha! I would be no where without you defining everything for me! Lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

And they are all "different"...until they screw you over. 

LOL, just kidding. I fully support you in your conquest of hot guys. Go for it, girlfriend, and report back with details


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> And they are all "different"...until they screw you over.
> 
> LOL, just kidding. I fully support you in your conquest of hot guys. Go for it, girlfriend, and report back with details



Gahhh, I know I know! We don't have a chance, he's not one to really go after a girl and there is now way in hell I'm chasing him. And of course I will


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ WHOA, WHOA, WHOA. This is not the 19th century, girlfriend. You want it, go and get it, girl!


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;19678572 said:
			
		

> Gahhh, I know I know! We don't have a chance, *he's not one to really go after a girl* and there is now way in hell I'm chasing him. And of course I will



Maybe that's the reason he and the exgf broke up?





_As in he goes after guys..._


----------



## MACsarah

Cute_Classy, I know you're online!

Talk to me.

Fine.

Play hard to get.


Lets play the game on admitting liking the most stupidest guys:

I had a legit crush on a guy who called comic books graphic novels.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Um...you told me we were over, b*tch! 

I do still appreciate your gifs though...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

And, MAC, I already told you about my attraction to guys with drug problems...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Cute_Classy, I know you're online!
> 
> Talk to me.
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Play hard to get.
> 
> 
> Lets play the game on admitting liking the most stupidest guys:
> 
> I had a legit crush on a guy who called comic books graphic novels.



Now who's playing hard to get!!


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Um...you told me we were over, b*tch!
> 
> I do still appreciate your gifs though...




Because you made feel less like a man by bringing up the fact that I can't drive!







Are drug problems really the worst things about the guys you date? really now?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I already told you I don't date guys 

Yes, they are, because I don't even give the other creeps the time of day...I'm far too picky, but based on some of your stories, it's a good thing I am! I'm really not that into boys in general (even though we have just spent the last ten pages talking about them). I know what I like when I see it, and I go after it, and I ignore the rest of the pathetic losers when they come knocking. I'm not one of those teenage girls that always wants to have a boyfriend, or dates for attention or just for the sake of dating, and honestly those girls drive me nuts (SO many of my "friends" are like this).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Btw, when can you drive? Because maybe then I'll reconsider our relationship...depending on what kind of car you have...


----------



## MACsarah

But being a teenager, the only thing you have to entertain yourself are boys. Well, there's your education and your future, but that's no fun! lol. 

I'm kidding. I swear, I'm not as obsessed with boys as this thread makes me look like I'm. Its just when your friends are all doing a project you finished a week ago and a guy IMs you on facebook, its hard to not have plans by the end of the long weekend.

Emily, I'm 15 and I attend a boarding school. We don't do no drivers ED. LOL. (_Gold digging Wh0re. Kidding  _


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ And that's why you'll never get any of this  

And as for my entertainment, um, well, you know how orgasmic I find those Louboutins...

And, MAC, you're such a little overachiever! What am I going to do with you...


----------



## MACsarah

So I'm guessing you're not up for limo "_good night kiss_"?

Well, good luck with_ all of you_.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hmmm...maybe we could work something out...in Chuck Bass fashion


----------



## MACsarah

Well, obviously. What else did you think I was referring to?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Okay then, MAC, it's a date. Let's see what you've got


----------



## MACsarah

Babe, i'm bringing the limo. You need to bring _all that_ and more!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think you know what you're getting yourself into, darling...


I suggest you stretch first.


----------



## coachâ¥

Oops, I think I just walked in on something about to go down...

Ohh and I found my car today! Mercedes M series!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You can join in on the fun, Coach...I certainly don't mind


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think you know what you're getting yourself into, darling...
> 
> 
> *I suggest you stretch first*.



Kinky 

Just the way I like it, babe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19683767 said:
			
		

> Oops, I think I just walked in on something about to go down...
> 
> Ohh and I found my car today! Mercedes M series!



Oh, cute! Which model? My friend has an ML350.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Kinky
> 
> Just the way I like it, babe.


----------



## MACsarah

I like how you pretend that you are all_ innocent_.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Girl, you're the one making those assumptions  


Btw, I don't know what you're talking about. I'm a little angel. Angel, I tell ya, _angel_.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Girl, you're the one making those assumptions
> 
> *
> Btw, I don't know what you're talking about. I'm a little angel. Angel, I tell ya, angel.*




GURL, you did not say that last night..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

WHAT?! Last night I was sitting home knitting a blanket and watching educational television until 9:00 pm when I promptly said my prayers, went to bed, and dreamed about ponies and rainbows.


----------



## MACsarah

That is a damn lie!

For punishment, I'll bring a towncar instead of a limo to our date now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Smaller...closer...hmmmm...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did we scare Coachie off?


----------



## MACsarah

SH!T, not again..


Look what you did!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You know I cannot be in this relationship if you keep putting me down! 



You certainly aren't getting any tonight.


----------



## MACsarah

Not again..


Coach, where are you?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

COACHHHHH, come back to us!


----------



## MACsarah

We know you are online! Baby, we want you!


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgjaAJPN15Y&feature=feedu

Omg. I die.


I found my future husband.


----------



## coachâ¥

Lol I'm here I'm here! I was getting ready for a last night of summer bon fire. I can't decide if I want to go or not, I'm so cold! 

MAC I love that song, but the guy...not so much!


----------



## MACsarah

urgh. I've sent about 40 emails in the last hour to my guidance counselor. I hate school so much. I know I shouldn't complain but it's so stressful. I just wish it was over already..


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hey girls! I went out to eat dim sum with some friends today.. so yummyy. Walked home today and got soaked.. thank you, erratic weather.

outfit:
dark grey gap vneck tee, slightly tucked in
camel ferragamo belt
white club monaco shorts
black velvet house of harlow flats
rachel roy snake earrings/thin gold rings on thumb and index finger/black rayban wayfarers


----------



## mcb100

hey girls! Do True Religion jeans run TTS or do they run a size smaller?? I thought that you guys would know.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I think they're generally true to size. If you're buying stretchy ones though, I think you should buy a size smaller. The fit is quite similar to J Brands.


----------



## coachâ¥

Their skinnies run true to size, but other styles I'm not sure


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Depends on the style. TTS or sometimes you need to size down.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Okay, guys, I need your help. How would you style this dress for a semi formal dance in the winter? I'm obsessed with it! http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...NS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=&isSoldOut=


----------



## pinkpol15h

LOVE that dress! I'd pair it with chunky platforms, edgy arm candy.. and maybe even a thin choker necklace.


----------



## alyssa18

I. Just got a pair or true religions and the sales associate told me to go a size Down cause they stretch when you wash them


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's really best to try jeans on...EVERY pair runs differently I've found.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:tumbleweed:


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I was out all night playing pool (secretly hoping to meet some cuties but no luck /sad). 
outfit
Gap black loose vneck sweater
Levi's cutoffs
Camel Ferragamo belt
Purple patent Tory Burch Reva flats
Anthra City/gold tribal bracelet/statement rings/large wooden cross necklace

Summer is almost over guys.. can't believe how fast time passes by.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Don't make me cry! I sooooo don't want to go back to school yet. I feel like summer just started yesterday!


----------



## MACsarah

I have friends who begin school this monday! lol People are starting to ship their clothes/furniture/etc. for their dorms to school already. I haven't even started.

I'm excited to get back and see how everyone is  I can't wait to see all the freshen freaking out, just like me last year. LOL.


----------



## alyssa18

I'm excited for school to start! I don't start till the 8th though. When does everyone else start?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The 6th I believe?


----------



## MACsarah

the 3rd? not sure. I should ask my mom..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Do you get homesick when you are at BS, MAC? I am going to be so homesick when I go to college.


----------



## MACsarah

Honestly, not really. You have facebook and skype at your finger tips. I talk to my parents at least 2 times a week, I chat with my friends on facebook so there's really nothing to miss. Once you get there, you'll meet new people and you won't really think about home.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I start school on the 12th  I'm probably not going to be homesick because I will live about an hour away from home :/ kiiiinda wish I was a bit further.

I'm kinda excited to decide what to wear on my first day even if it's university and I shouldn't care anymore haha.


----------



## coachâ¥

I started wednesday :cry:


----------



## MACsarah

^You already started? BABBYYYY *hugs*

what did you wear your first day?


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;19718089 said:
			
		

> I started wednesday :cry:



That sucks!  so early. 

What grade is everyone going into? It's hard to keep up


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^12th. 

And oh my gosh, you guys are so much braver than me. I'm telling you, I am going to miss my mommy like no tomorrow when I go away LOL. And my house, and my room, and my bed, and my alone space. 

And AHHHH, COACHIE,


----------



## MACsarah

10th grade. 

I survived freshman year


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm in 11th. MAC-I wore a "beautiful" plaid skirt, white button down, and navy cardigan...I hate uniforms. 

Last night I went to the nearby all boy's school mixer, I'm exhausted. 
edit-I just realized that sounded kinda...bad lol!


----------



## MACsarah

Coach, you are always oh so fashionable 

I always wondered what the students in all boys/girls schools did wrong to deserve that. So happy that my school is co-ed! Anytime I meet guys who attend all boy schools, they are always horny scrawny guys..


----------



## coachâ¥

Haha, thanks MAC  you are too! 

My school is co ed as well! Some of these boys were definitely horny lol, but not all of them were scrawny


----------



## MACsarah

Tell me more


----------



## pinkpol15h

Scrawny boys are worse than chubby boys. Some of them look like they can get blown away by the wind :/

Car shopping is getting to my head. I kind of want to sell cars to get some extra cash flow now haha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scrawny guys are the worst! 

I would die at an all girls' school, WAY too much estrogen for my liking.


----------



## MACsarah

Anyone excited for school? haha


----------



## alyssa18

Im really excited actually cause I have been going shopping a ton fro clothes and all that fun back to school stuff. And it's my senior year so that should be fun.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm getting more and more excited for school every day 

I was going over to a friend's for movie night but there's a thunderstorm and tornado headed my way.. decided to take shelter and surf YouTube tonight instead haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

did I kill the thread? 

heading out with some friends to do some vintage shopping. nice chilly weather today!
outfit
navy/white striped club monaco longsleeve, knot tied at the side.
j brand slim fit dark boyfriend jeans
camel/gold ferragamo logo belt
white canvas gucci hi-tops
hermes fleurs d'ecosse scarf
balenciaga anthracite city/thin gold rings/black ray-ban wayfarers/gold peace sign earrings/cartier ballon bleu watch


----------



## MACsarah

Trying to book a flight to school now is impossible with hurricane Irene since airports are down. :\

Sounds cute, pink


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm back from New York just in time to escape the hurricane. Got a lot of shopping done


----------



## MACsarah

I'm trying to get into the hurricane area! We haven't heard anything from the school yet about delaying moving day so I have to figure something out. My first flight was canceled since it was connecting via JFK.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stay in California Mac. Don't die.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know you're online, MAC!


----------



## alyssa18

I'm in new York and everyone is freaking out about the hurricane it is insane. I'm a little nervous but where I am t isn't supposed to be more than just alot of rain


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ STAY SAFE!!!!!!!!!  I assume you aren't in the city, but further inland? 

When I was in NYC nobody seemed concerned in the least that a hurricane was barreling towards the island. I hope they're taking it more seriously now.

I'm in PA, so we'll probably get a lot of rain and maybe some wind but nothing catastrophic.


----------



## alyssa18

Yea, right now I'm in like the middle of the state so just rain and wind. The grocery stores and packed it took me 2 hrs to get a few things. Everybody is worried about power outages but we have a generator sO it's all good haha


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I know you're online, MAC!



sorry! lol. I left the computer on for a yogurt run.

Stay safe everyone. How long will the damage last?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's sunny here!  We didn't get anything from Irene. There's horrible damage in a lot of states all over the news though


----------



## pinkpol15h

We got some rain here too. Nothing serious, just enough to make the following few days chilly enough to go out.

Dang it Mac, I hate it when you eat froyo. Makes me so jealous


----------



## alyssa18

So many trees fell down around my house it's a huge mess. Thankfully none fell on on the house though


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> We got some rain here too. Nothing serious, just enough to make the following few days chilly enough to go out.
> 
> Dang it Mac, I hate it when you eat froyo. Makes me so jealous



You guys don't have froyo up in Canada? WOAHH THEREE. That sucks! Well, I'll put some extra pistachio froyo for you next time


----------



## coachâ¥

Some lady at the mall got in my face about carrying a Chanel at my age. I just looked at her and told her I hope her day gets better. What is wrong with people?

You don't have a Froyo in Canada?!?! I'd be so lost without it.

It's been raining off and on here.


----------



## alyssa18

Same her group is tdf....I think I'm going to go get sOme right now haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19800516 said:
			
		

> Some lady at the mall got in my face about carrying a Chanel at my age. I just looked at her and told her I hope her day gets better. What is wrong with people?
> 
> You don't have a Froyo in Canada?!?! I'd be so lost without it.
> 
> It's been raining off and on here.



Haters gonna hate!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh and true life confession: I don't like froyo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thread killer


----------



## mcb100

what's up with everyone lately? So I've never been one for costume jewelry but lately I've been loving it. I want to get some pieces from CC Skye, and The Limited actually has some quirky bracelets too. You can order inexpensive silver bracelets on Etsy and have the seller engrave phrases/words/pictures into the bracelet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I went school supply shopping today, and finally cleaned out my backpack from last year. So dreading going back to school next week


----------



## MACsarah

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lph95y2DpP1qm7xfco1_500.png

My future. SFM.

And you don't like froyo? Well that's awkward. I was going to take you to yogurtland on our romantic first date


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:tumbleweed:

Awkwaaaaard...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

P.S. What are you majoring in, darling?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Why are my posts not showing up? Sigh 

Coach, which bag was it? She was prob going through some midlife crisis.

We have froyo here but it's not as mainstream as I'd like it to be. They're only available in malls here in the suburbs.

Mac, LOLOL THAT'S SO TRUE. What is your brother going into?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Guys...I want the Chanel Metallic Blue Python Reissue so badly...but I cannot justify the price...I could get like three or four bbags...


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ That is one heck of a gorgeous bag...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Tis...tis... I want I want I want!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I think you should get it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You ENABLER.


----------



## coachâ¥

It was my black Jumbo, that every other 16 year old girl carries here...

C_C that bag...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I repeat: HATERS GONNA HATE. 

How's school, Coachie?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;19800516 said:
			
		

> Some lady at the mall got in my face about carrying a Chanel at my age. I just looked at her and told her I hope her day gets better. What is wrong with people?
> 
> You don't have a Froyo in Canada?!?! I'd be so lost without it.
> 
> It's been raining off and on here.



I cannot believe someone would come up to a complete stranger and be so damn rude. 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I went school supply shopping today, and finally cleaned out my backpack from last year. So dreading going back to school next week



Ugh I did registration today ush: starts on the 6th. ughhhhhhhhh do not want to go back. Just let me lay by the pool for one more month!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I start on the 6th too. Can't believe it's already September tomorrow! Summer went by wayyyyy too fast.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What grade are you going into, LH? I can't keep track of everybody, LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What grade are you going into, LH? I can't keep track of everybody, LOL.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I start on the 6th too. Can't believe it's already September tomorrow! Summer went by wayyyyy too fast.



OMG ikr! I don't want it to end :cry:

I'm going into grade 10  you?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG ikr! I don't want it to end :cry:
> 
> I'm going into grade 10  you?



12th...I'm not sure whether to follow that with a  or a :cry: LOL


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> 12th...I'm not sure whether to follow that with a  or a :cry: LOL



I guess a  because you're out of school in a year.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> I guess a  because you're out of school in a year.



Yes...but then it also means I'm getting old...my childhood is fleeting...soon I will have to be a responsible boring adult :cry:

But I'm so happy to be out of the hellhole that is high school you wouldn't believe. So we'll go with


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes...but then it also means I'm getting old...my childhood is fleeting...soon I will have to be a responsible boring adult :cry:
> 
> But I'm so happy to be out of the hellhole that is high school you wouldn't believe. So we'll go with



Haha alright  you're not old!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Haha alright  you're not old!



Thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that



NP


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

GUYS...I just saw a picture of my girl Blake with the python Chanel...I'M DYING HERE. SO BEAUTIFUL. It's taunting me!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> NP



So I just saw your post in the LV subforum...how do you like your neverfull? I've been thinking about getting one, but I'm not sure. Do you use it as a purse or as a tote?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So I just saw your post in the LV subforum...how do you like your neverfull? I've been thinking about getting one, but I'm not sure. Do you use it as a purse or as a tote?



I use it a lot as a tote, and as a carryon when I travel (and I travel a lot so it's very helpful) It definitely lives up to it's name, it is actually "never full"


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> P.S. What are you majoring in, darling?




Architecture. Nobody in my family will let me design any buildings or houses for them, let alone refer me to any of their friends when they are mad at me for not going into a family business. 

in b4 it changes in 2 months. LOL


----------



## pinkpol15h

The textbook material list came out online today and I WANT TO CRY. Why are textbooks so expensive? The amount of money I spend on this crap for the year can get me a pair of beige Chanel flats and a calfskin WOC I've had my eyes on for months. Thank goodness I got an entrance scholarship just about enough to cover these expenses.

I'm at the library stealing free wifi  my internet is not working and I cannot deal with it right now, considering school is right around the corner. Wearing my black CDG Play tee, go-to Levi cutoffs, metallic Havaianas and graphite Keepall 45.


----------



## MACsarah

are you using the keepall as your schoolbag? and You're majoring in business right? Be happy you aren't a pre-med/science major. My brother spent near 3k last year on his books and he bought them used.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Haha, my asian parents totally wanted me to head for the doctor/lawyer route but slowly gave up. My mom still talks about it -.- 
Architecture is such a great major. You're gonna start off making nothing (esp with no connections) but I mean, if it's something you love, it'll be worth it! I considered that as a career in gr11 until physics  me.

I really want to use my keepall!  I'll have to see though .. I'm leaving everything I treasure (including my keepall) at home until I see what the scene is like haha. I'm bringing my cles, two JC wallets (black velour and white leather) and a coach slingpack to campus.. leaving all my goodies at home!
I'm so anxious to meet new people and I don't want my material possessions to affect people's first impressions of me


----------



## pinkpol15h

BTW, 3K?! 3K?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My HIGHSCHOOL textbooks are over $600 every year. It's ridiculous. 

I'll let you build a building for me MAC! LOL. I'm going to be an English/Journalism major so I will be right there with you making jack $hit after college with no family connections to help me either.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> My HIGHSCHOOL textbooks are over $600 every year. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I'll let you build a building for me MAC! LOL. I'm going to be an English/Journalism major so I will be right there with you making jack $hit after college with no family connections to help me either.



Really? are you in private school? when I was in private school they were very pricey. switched to the public system and now they're like $5 like no joke.

*WAIT NVM I thought u said yearbook lmfao!!!!!!!*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HAHAHA, my yearbook is expensive too. It's like $75.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh and to answer your question yes, I'm in private school. 

I am going to test drive/order my car tomorrow. So happy it's finally going to be over with!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Haha, my asian parents totally wanted me to head for the doctor/lawyer route but slowly gave up. My mom still talks about it -.-
> Architecture is such a great major. You're gonna start off making nothing (esp with no connections) but I mean, if it's something you love, it'll be worth it! I considered that as a career in gr11 until physics  me.
> 
> I really want to use my keepall!  I'll have to see though .. I'm leaving everything I treasure (including my keepall) at home until I see what the scene is like haha. I'm bringing my cles, two JC wallets (black velour and white leather) and a coach slingpack to campus.. leaving all my goodies at home!
> I'm so anxious to meet new people and I don't want my material possessions to affect people's first impressions of me



Girl, your parents? I have my entire distant family emailing me in chinese about going to MIT/harvard to study engineering. I honestly don't understand it though. While that industry is booming, there are other things that are also going up. If you do something you love, you will be successful. #Western asian problems.

Physics sucks. I understand. LOL.

That sounds like a great plan! wouldn't want to give anyone a reason for not liking you  Have fun in uni!

And yes, 3flippinK. He didn't have any scholarships for books so my parents paid a lot of money last year for our schooling. College freshman + prep freshman. 

I honestly don't know how much my books cost this year but it can't be too bad. I don't think it's enough for a Balenciaga bag, which is good  But I like to buy my books retail if I'm buying it in my school's bookstore since there are only a limited about of used books and some students really count on getting them used.

Education is expensive. What else have we learned? LOL

AND $5 YEARBOOKS?! you're kidding, right?! are they hard-back books?


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Girl, your parents? I have my entire distant family *emailing *me in chinese about going to MIT/harvard to study engineering. I honestly don't understand it though. While that industry is booming, there are other things that are also going up. If you do something you love, you will be successful. #Western asian problems.
> 
> Physics sucks. I understand. LOL.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan! wouldn't want to give anyone a reason for not liking you  Have fun in uni!
> 
> And yes, 3flippinK. He didn't have any scholarships for books so my parents paid a lot of money last year for our schooling. College freshman + prep freshman.
> 
> I honestly don't know how much my books cost this year but it can't be too bad. I don't think it's enough for a Balenciaga bag, which is good  But I like to buy my books retail if I'm buying it in my school's bookstore since there are only a limited about of used books and some students really count on getting them used.
> 
> Education is expensive. What else have we learned? LOL
> 
> AND $5 YEARBOOKS?! you're kidding, right?! are they hard-back books?



That's some dedication right there. At least they care about you enough to take the time out and email you
It's ridiculous how much money people in China have. If my family moved back there, there'd be no way we'd have the same standard of living. There was a news article that came out that said in order to be considered as rich in China, you need to have at least 70 million RMB, which is about 15 million in North America. That's just crazy.

I messaged a bunch of people about used textbooks but they're all sold out.......  Guess I actually might be buying new ones this year. 

Cute, which car did you end up choosing?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just got back from testdriving/ordering my car   Pink, I got the BMW x3.

MAC - My brother is getting his masters in engineering...everyone in his program is Asian. LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> That's some dedication right there. At least they care about you enough to take the time out and email you
> It's ridiculous how much money people in China have. If my family moved back there, there'd be no way we'd have the same standard of living. There was a news article that came out that said in order to be considered as rich in China, you need to have at least 70 million RMB, which is about 15 million in North America. That's just crazy.
> 
> I messaged a bunch of people about used textbooks but they're all sold out.......  Guess I actually might be buying new ones this year.
> 
> Cute, which car did you end up choosing?



Girl, you know damn well my uncle sent mass emails to all of my cousins. Counting the ones that are already getting their PhD in english. 

I wouldn't be able to be in China for more than one month as I can't stand the culture there. But that's a different topic  but I do think its easier to make money in China, once you have a substantial amount of money.

China is the epitome of "rich getting richer".


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Girl, you know damn well my uncle sent mass emails to all of my cousins. Counting the ones that are already getting their PhD in english.
> 
> *I wouldn't be able to be in China for more than one month as I can't stand the culture there. But that's a different topic  but I do think its easier to make money in China, ones you have a substantial amount of money.
> 
> China is the epitome of "rich getting richer".*



True that


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> True that





How old is your brother? Did he get to use the URM for his admissions?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> How old is your brother? Did he get to use the URM for his admissions?



He got automatically admitted to his school's master program because he had a high enough undergrad GPA. So there was no applying for him, lucky b*tch.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He got automatically admitted to his school's master program because he had a high enough undergrad GPA.



 yay for bro_cute! LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bro_cute! That's so cute!


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> bro_cute! That's so cute!



Kiss kiss  

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Kiss kiss
> 
> What are you doing this weekend?



Family Labor Day Picnic nonsense and dreading going back to school. 


Why, what did you have in mind?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAAAAAAAAC, I know you're online!


----------



## alyssa18

Yea same here with the engineering thing everyone in my family went to engineering or scientific schools and web anyone finds out I want to do broadcast journalism they freak out. But whatevs they'll have to get used to it.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> HAHAHA, my yearbook is expensive too. It's like $75.



HAH they're cheap in public!  I am so happy I'm not in private school anymore so much less stress now lol 

Anyways bought a nail polish from Essie, it matches perfectly with the Barbie Pink metal CL colour, I told my mom I wanted to DIY paint my patent leather CLs with the nail polish (has been done before and actually works!) and since I love Barbie Pink so much, so sad I missed out on it HTF  Anyways, she FREAKED OUT. :lolots: I'm crazy and she knows now, do anything for barbie pink


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> AND $5 YEARBOOKS?! you're kidding, right?! are they hard-back books?



Nope, totally not kidding, that's the price of it last year in my middle school. It will prob be more in HS. Those ones weren't hardback books, I will admit the yearbooks sucked. But what is even *CRAZIER* is that my classmates complained about it being *TOO EXPENSIVE*. it's like WTF?????????


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> HAH they're cheap in public!  I am so happy I'm not in private school anymore so much less stress now lol
> 
> Anyways bought a nail polish from Essie, it matches perfectly with the Barbie Pink metal CL colour, I told my mom I wanted to DIY paint my patent leather CLs with the nail polish (has been done before and actually works!) and since I love Barbie Pink so much, so sad I missed out on it HTF  Anyways, she FREAKED OUT. :lolots: I'm crazy and she knows now, do anything for barbie pink



Hahahahaha! I'm amazed at how well the CL DIYs go. I would be way too scared to even try!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Hahahahaha! I'm amazed at how well the CL DIYs go. I would be way too scared to even try!



LOL I was planning on strassing a pair of suede ones, she was fine with it, but when I bring up nail polish she gets nervous  but yeah that desperate for Barbie Pink CLs it's so hard to find now! Almost impossible basically to find a pair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nail polish is very dangerous! LOL. That sh*t stains...believe me...I've been there, nothing important thankfully.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Nail polish is very dangerous! LOL. That sh*t stains...believe me...I've been there. Nothing important thankfully.



lmao yeah it does stain, i don't think it would work with mine though because my patent ones are black, not a good base for pink.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I once spray painted a pair of black shoes red and stuck glitter all over them for a Dorothy Halloween costume. It actually worked pretty well...they shed glitter though, LOL. With nail polish you would need A LOT of coats. With some patience though you would probably get there.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I once spray painted a pair of black shoes red and stuck glitter all over them for a Dorothy Halloween costume. It actually worked pretty well...they shed glitter though, LOL. With nail polish you would need A LOT of coats. With some patience though you would probably get there.



XD I did that with a pair of shorts, put silver glitter all over them for fun when I was younger, it shed glitter too. badly there was glitter ALL OVER the tile floor.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HAHAHA, mine didn't shed horribly, but as the day went on the trail of glitter behind me got bigger and bigger...I felt like Ke$ha, LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

Tonight I realized why I never go to my school's football games...the lower class men show up drunk off their asses, and then there is always drama between the two teams. Not to mention the bags full of glitter thrown, and how my hair frizzes up because of the heat. 

C_C school has been good...stressed more than ever, but hopefully it will get better. 

Speaking of majors, I thought about going the attorney route, but decided Merchandising was a better option.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19835731 said:
			
		

> *Tonight I realized why I never go to my school's football games...the lower class men show up drunk off their asses, and then there is always drama between the two teams. Not to mention the bags full of glitter thrown, and how my hair frizzes up because of the heat. *
> 
> C_C school has been good...stressed more than ever, but hopefully it will get better.
> 
> Speaking of majors, I thought about going the attorney route, but decided Merchandising was a better option.



:lolots: "The lower class men..." I love you, Coachie.


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> :lolots: "The lower class men..." I love you, Coachie.



Lol honestly. But anyway! How have you been?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19835757 said:
			
		

> Lol honestly. But anyway! How have you been?



I'm not looking forward to going back to school and dealing with the drunk, glitter-throwing masses myself (LOL), but I'm excited for Labor Day weekend. And I ordered my car today which is exciting. So all in all, I'm pretty good


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm not looking forward to going back to school and dealing with the drunk, glitter-throwing masses myself (LOL), but I'm excited for Labor Day weekend. And I ordered my car today which is exciting. So all in all, I'm pretty good



I'm glad I'm not the only one that has to put up with them! Did you already get your licenses? I went last week and got mine, and I have to say I actually really enjoy being able to drive now!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19835813 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one that has to put up with them! Did you already get your licenses? I went last week and got mine, and I have to say I actually really enjoy being able to drive now!



Yeah I've had it for a few months now. I hate driving, but it is nice to be able to go where I want when I want.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> HAHAHA, mine didn't shed horribly, but as the day went on the trail of glitter behind me got bigger and bigger...*I felt like Ke$ha*, LOL.



:lolots:


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Family Labor Day Picnic nonsense and dreading going back to school.
> 
> 
> Why, what did you have in mind?



Sounds like a fun weekend! Is anyone at your school trowing a party before you guys go back? 




LouboutinHottie said:


> Nope, totally not kidding, that's the price of it last year in my middle school. It will prob be more in HS. Those ones weren't hardback books, I will admit the yearbooks sucked. But what is even *CRAZIER* is that my classmates complained about it being *TOO EXPENSIVE*. it's like WTF?????????



WOW. You are so lucky then! LOL. How many pages is it? $5 wouldn't cover anything at my school. 

PS, You are an incoming sophmore right?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend! Is anyone at your school trowing a party before you guys go back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. You are so lucky then! LOL. How many pages is it? $5 wouldn't cover anything at my school.
> 
> PS, You are an incoming sophmore right?



nope freshman this year  it's like normal pages. it's weird but I think it'll be more money in HS.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend! Is anyone at your school trowing a party before you guys go back?



No...I go to a lame school...with lame kids...LOL. 

My brother came home from school for the long weekend and is cooking us dinner. YUMMY.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> No...I go to a lame school...with lame kids...LOL.
> 
> My brother came home from school for the long weekend and is cooking us dinner. YUMMY.



I cooked dinner tonight  made a yummy ravioli w/ asiago cheese & cherry tomatoes


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ YUMM. My brother is making spaghetti carbonara. God, I love food!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> I cooked dinner tonight  made a yummy ravioli w/ asiago cheese & cherry tomatoes



Btw, you are so pretty! And you look so much like this girl I know it's starting to freak me out, LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Btw, you are so pretty! And you look so much like this girl I know it's starting to freak me out, LOL.



LMAO thank you!


----------



## coachâ¥

Omg, LouboutinHottie you are gorgeous! 

I went to my cousins birthday party and now waiting for my parents to go to sleep so I can leave...I mean study


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19841591 said:
			
		

> Omg, LouboutinHottie you are gorgeous!
> 
> I went to my cousins birthday party and now waiting for my parents to go to sleep so I can leave...I mean study



BAD GIRL, Coachie!


----------



## coachâ¥

Well technically they told me I couldn't go to the movies. They never said I couldn't go to my friend's:giggles:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19841622 said:
			
		

> Well technically they told me I couldn't go to the movies. They never said I couldn't go to my friend's:giggles:



I think you should revisit law as a future career


----------



## coachâ¥

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think you should revisit law as a future career



Attorneys have no life outside of working.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know...my mommy's an attorney LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;19841591 said:
			
		

> Omg, LouboutinHottie you are gorgeous!
> 
> I went to my cousins birthday party and now waiting for my parents to go to sleep so I can leave...I mean study




Thanks hon


----------



## coachâ¥

My dad is also  lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*peaks in* Am I still welcome in here, lol. 

Long time, no talk ladies! I'm glad this thread is still hopping and I see a few new faces. 

It's been ages since I've posted but I just wanted to drop in and say hi  Hope you ladies have been well!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *peaks in* Am I still welcome in here, lol.
> 
> Long time, no talk ladies! I'm glad this thread is still hopping and I see a few new faces.
> 
> It's been ages since I've posted but I just wanted to drop in and say hi  Hope you ladies have been well!



You're always welcome LadyL! Even though (if my calculations are correct) you are no longer a teenager! How have you been?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You're always welcome LadyL! Even though (if my calculations are correct) you are no longer a teenager! How have you been?



:shame: Yep, my teenage years are gone :/ I'm a big kid now! Celebrated my 21st a few months ago. 

I'm well. Just started school this past Monday and I'm adjusting. I'm a senior now.....one more year and I'm done! Well.....at least until grad school starts. 

How have you been? What grade are you in now? I read back a few pages and noticed that you ordered your car, congrats!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Happy Belated Birthday! 

I start my senior year on Tuesday. I've been good...busy, starting my college apps, and trying to enjoy the last few days of summer! And yupp, quite excited about my car! Thanks! 

You're studying something medical/science related if I remember correctly?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thanks  

Good luck with senior year! Are you excited? 

Yup, I'll have a degree in biology. I changed it to International Business for a short period of time but chose to change it back to bio. I'm excited! 

I plan on taking a year off before I look into med school. I want to do tons of traveling, and prepare myself for the MCAT. I cannot tell you how afraid I am of the MCAT....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You will do fabulous! 

Yupp, I'm excited for senior year. It's a little bittersweet, but I'm looking forward to graduation and starting college. 

Have fun on your travels! Anywhere specific you're dying to go?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Egypt and Australia are at the top of my list. 

I just want to go places and do more than lounge on beach and drink  

I wanna travel and really soak up the various cultures....do lots of sightseeing. 

__________________________

I lurk in the CL forum quite a bit and I see you're posting more over there. Found a new obsession? 

IDK what's going on this season but I'm not finding much to go crazy about. Spring 2011 was full of yummy offerings but I can't say the same about this season.....maybe I just need some time to adjust


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've become a serious shoe addict :shame: 
There's nothing I'm crazy about of his at the moment either. There are a lot of things I like, but nothing is really wowing me right now. That's why I've tried a lot on, but haven't bought anything. If I'm gonna spend that much money on shoes, they better be pretty spectacular.

And ahh! I'm dying to go to Egypt! So jealous


----------



## MACsarah

Speaking of shoes, I just bought myself a pair of "fashionable" sperry top siders. They are glittery. My life, my choices. The worst part is that I find them cute.

You will have so much fun in egypt, Labyloubs! 

Excited for NYCFW?



LouboutinHottie said:


> nope freshman this year  it's like normal pages. it's weird but I think it'll be more money in HS.


Freshmeat  I'm sure it will be more in HS, since there are more students and clubs to cover


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Speaking of shoes, I just bought myself a pair of "fashionable" sperry top siders. They are glittery. My life, my choices. The worst part is that I find them cute.
> 
> You will have so much fun in egypt, Labyloubs!
> 
> Excited for NYCFW?
> 
> 
> *Freshmeat*  I'm sure it will be more in HS, since there are more students and clubs to cover



lmfao :lolots:


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> lmfao :lolots:



Aren't you nervous for high school? I'm only a sophmore and I can remember freaking out about being a freshman.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've become a serious shoe addict :shame:
> There's nothing I'm crazy about of his at the moment either. There are a lot of things I like, but nothing is really wowing me right now. That's why I've tried a lot on, but haven't bought anything. If I'm gonna spend that much money on shoes, they better be pretty spectacular.
> 
> And ahh! I'm dying to go to Egypt! So jealous



I still don't know what shoes to get for my b-day  thinking lace banana, black suede miss clichy, or/and purple glitter bambou.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Aren't you nervous for high school? I'm only a sophmore and I can remember freaking out about being a freshman.



A little bit...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was never nervous for high school. I mean, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I was never nervous for high school. I mean, what's the worst that could happen?



Hating high school as much as you.

JK


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Hating high school as much as you.
> 
> JK



Exactly. I've survived...LOL


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Exactly. I've survived...LOL



We don't know that yet..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> We don't know that yet..



Thanks for the comforting words, doll.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Thanks for the comforting words, doll.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I was never nervous for high school. I mean, what's the worst that could happen?



well theres like over 2000 people you don't know so that reason alone freaks me outtt.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


>



 blair


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> well theres like over 2000 people you don't know so that reason alone freaks me outtt.


2000 people?! OMG. that's 5000 students per class. :O


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


>



You win.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> 2000 people?! OMG. that's 5000 students per class. :O
> 
> 
> You win.



yee


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MACsarah said:


> Speaking of shoes, I just bought myself a pair of "fashionable" sperry top siders. They are glittery. My life, my choices. The worst part is that I find them cute.
> 
> You will have so much fun in egypt, Labyloubs!
> 
> Excited for NYCFW?



LOL at "fashionable" Sperrys. I'm not a sperry kinda girl but glittery ones sound interesting. Enjoy! 

Yes, I'm excited for NYCFW! There isn't a lot this fall to be excited over so I'm hoping for some hot stuff for SS 2012. 

Have you seen the shoes from Wang Resort 2012?? LOVE them. They are very Balenciaga-esque but still very cute. I also like the shoes from McQueen's resort collection. 


What boots are you ladies drooling over this fall?


----------



## MACsarah

I like the Alexander Wang shoes  And I completely agree on the Balenciaga part, I honestly found most of the peices in the collection a little "balenciaga-esque". I have yet to look at McQueen but I bet it's wonderful. I haven't seen the shoes, as I've only seen one picture which was of a beautiful military-inspired jackets.

Although McQueen + Military is getting quite redundant.

And for boots, I'd like to get a pair of black Golden goose boots. Other than that, I'm just shopping for hats for winter  What about you?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I agree about McQueen overdoing the military look.......but they're quite good at it. 

Golden Goose boots aren't my style but they are cute. Any specific pair you have your eye on? 

I have a few pairs in mind but the Daff booties are at the top of my list. I  them.


----------



## MACsarah

Honestly, I'm not sure yet. I already have the Charlye style and it's quite laid back. Maybe Cavallerizzo? I'll decide when I come up with enough reasons to get them. 

I would expect you to love the Daff style! I really like the look of he mega-platforms in the bootie though! They are really cute. I hope you get them  Are you into seude or leather for booties?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the Daff booties! 

I start school tomorrow. Gahh. I should be in bed already. I have to get up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## MACsarah

^ Hope your day will be fun, cute!!

Thank god we don't move in until next week DD


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> ^ Hope your day will be fun, cute!!
> 
> Thank god we don't move in until next week DD


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- I prefer leather boots over suede. 

Cute_Classy- Good luck  

I only have one midday class on Tuesdays but I still have to be up early for a workout. I'm fighting my sleep for some reason. 

What did you ladies do for Labor Day?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Started high school today.  I got lost 3 times. so many people and such a big building wow.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You made it out alive! That's the sign of a good first day  LOL. 

I'm exhausted. I couldn't sleep last night and I had to get up early for school. First day wiped me out LOL. I'm driving my brother's car until mine comes since he's at school and doesn't need it, and since I'm not used to it (I usually drive my mom's) trying to park it at seven thirty in the morning in the pouring rain was hysterical. I'm sure I gave whatever onlookers were around a good laugh. 

I did not wear appropriate footwear for today. I wore Dolce Vita wedge sandals and it was pouring. And of course smoke from the cafeteria set the fire alarm off and I had to stand out on the muddy field in the pouring down rain. Just my luck. Remind me to check, and double check, the weather tomorrow.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You made it out alive! That's the sign of a good first day  LOL.
> 
> I'm exhausted. I couldn't sleep last night and I had to get up early for school. First day wiped me out LOL. I'm driving my brother's car until mine comes since he's at school and doesn't need it, and since I'm not used to it (I usually drive my mom's) trying to park it at seven thirty in the morning in the pouring rain was hysterical. I'm sure I gave whatever onlookers were around a good laugh.
> 
> I did not wear appropriate footwear for today. I wore Dolce Vita wedge sandals and it was pouring. And of course smoke from the cafeteria set the fire alarm off and I had to stand out on the muddy field in the pouring down rain. Just my luck. Remind me to check, and double check, the weather tomorrow.



You wear heels in HS? like I haven't really noticed what people are wearing, but I just wanna know if it's normal or not to wear heels. Since I really want to wear them badly!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> You wear heels in HS? like I haven't really noticed what people are wearing, but I just wanna know if it's normal or not to wear heels. Since I really want to wear them badly!



It's definitely not normal, but I'm not normal LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's definitely not normal, but I'm not normal LOL.



LOL ok I'll start wearing heels next year, I don't need to be known as not normal right now lmao


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

louboutinhottie said:


> lol ok i'll start wearing heels next year, i don't need to be known as not normal right now lmao



Hahaha, I hear you.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Hahaha, I hear you.



Yeah lol. This school is like a maze, it's overwhelming but I think it'll be better than Middle School, I have my phone out all the time and they don't take it away or anything (obvs I don't have it during class, but during my spare and such) It's awesome


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love your signature btw.


----------



## pinkpol15h

WHAT'S EVERYONE UP TO?
I went to a club tonight and ended up roaming the downtown streets with a cute boy (and his friends but w/e), starving. I brought him up to show him my residence after so I think frosh is treating me pretty well. Let's all hope this cute boy thinks Pinkpol15h is cute too . 

JK. I'm here to study.

How's everyone's first week?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I had four hours of sleep last night but I'm so energized right now. There's nothing I wanna do except look at the new Tom Binns stock on NAP.

Only you girls would understand.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I love your signature btw.



ty


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> WHAT'S EVERYONE UP TO?
> I went to a club tonight and ended up roaming the downtown streets with a cute boy (and his friends but w/e), starving.* I brought him up to show him my residence after* so I think frosh is treating me pretty well. Let's all hope this cute boy thinks Pinkpol15h is cute too .
> 
> JK. I'm here to study.
> 
> How's everyone's first week?



"To show him your residence" huh?  JK.


----------



## MACsarah

PINK, lets not pretend you where showing him your residence. You obviously flew him into your bed, first class. You dirty little s!ut.


Back at school now and freshmen are so cute. Except for the boys who think because they play football/lax, they can hair flip and get all the girls to remove their panties.. *eye roll*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> PINK, lets not pretend you where showing him your residence. You obviously flew him into your bed, first class. You dirty little s!ut.
> 
> 
> Back at school now and freshmen are so cute. Except for the boys who think because they play football/lax, they can hair flip and get all the girls to remove their panties.. *eye roll*



I mean, we all know how hot those lax players get me...


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I mean, we all know how hot those lax players get me...



Hey, one of them is from PA! Your state sent him over here...


How's senior year?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Hey, one of them is from PA! Your state sent him over here...
> 
> 
> How's senior year?



I apologize on behalf of the state of Pennsylvania for burdening you with that. 

Senior year is fine. I actually like most of my classes this year, and my teachers are pretty good. We'll see how I feel in a few months though, LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I apologize on behalf of the state of Pennsylvania for burdening you with that.
> 
> Senior year is fine. I actually like most of my classes this year, and my teachers are pretty good. We'll see how I feel in a few months though, LOL.



My school, including the naive new freshmen, accepts the apology. 

And I'm already predicting what your first rant will be


----------



## coachâ¥

Showed him your residence? I've never heard it put that way before


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *I apologize on behalf of the state of Pennsylvania for burdening you with that. *
> 
> Senior year is fine. I actually like most of my classes this year, and my teachers are pretty good. We'll see how I feel in a few months though, LOL.


 

At least it got him out of our hair


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Well hello there, stranger! Long time no see in these parts.


----------



## coachâ¥

Pursieeeee!


----------



## MACsarah

Opinions on tights under shorts?



PurseXaXholic said:


> At least it got him out of our hair



Who are you...?

jk. but geez, way to go ghost!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Opinions on tights under shorts?



Do it!!!


----------



## coachâ¥

I personally don't like the look...maybe it's just the fact that I could never pull it off.

I have a few errands to run, and I need to find a dress for homecoming. I was nominated for junior maid! 
Outfit:
Splendid camel long drapey cardigan
black longsleeve
dark washed AG skinnys
flat black gladiators
Black Hermes belt/Rolex/black Jumbo


----------



## pinkpol15h

I know some people hate it BUT I LOVE WEARS TIGHTS UNDER SHORTS OKAY. BEST THING EVER. So easy to wear and so comfy. 
BTW did I tell you girls I got my first pair of Wolfords? Oh my goodness they are so amazing. Softest stuff ever.

LOL I actually did show him my rez. My roommate was still up and chilled with us so all we did was talk.. :x
Almost spent the night at another dudes dorm yesterday but I was good and returned to my place at 5 in the morning LOL. Do my stories make you girls excited for college?

I'm off to explore the campus for a bit. How is the new school year for everyone? More difficult?


----------



## MACsarah

I also love shorts over tights! LOL. Its so comfortable and you don't risk the cameltoe look! I like the tights to be opaque as they come though. I find the look to make everyone's legs so much longer than usual. 

Congrats on the nomination, coach! Best wishes for you to win! How about something Ellie saab? LOL. kidding, i know, its only HC! 

I love wolford, pink! Which ones did you get?! I love anything over 60 den.


----------



## coachâ¥

Aww thanks Mac! Lol, Elie Saab may be a little too much for homecoming haha! 

I agree, Wolford tights are the best! Out of the many pairs I own, I have only had to get rid of one pair for snagging.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Opinions on tights under shorts?
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you...?
> 
> jk. but geez, way to go ghost!


 
Just some loser stalker who reads this thread and doesn't post....... nbd


----------



## MACsarah

On 4 pills per day now because I went into the woods.

I BLEEPING hate mother nature. and mosquitos.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> On 4 pills per day now because I went into the woods.
> 
> I BLEEPING hate mother nature. and mosquitos.



What the he!l were you doing in the woods?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Camping is fun! Embrace nature, girls. 

Ive been in the library for 2 hrs and I go on tpf... I need help.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What the he!l were you doing in the woods?



Bonding time and sports. Fu(*)#&%*#(ing hate woods now. So terribly ..ugh!

I can't ear any tight jeans, boots, ..


----------



## mcb100

^Remember to wear bug spray or you'll get eaten alive. That's what always happens to me, when I go near the woods or even step into my backyard.


----------



## MACsarah

mcb100 said:


> ^Remember to wear bug spray or you'll get eaten alive. That's what always happens to me, when I go near the woods or even step into my backyard.



Could of told me that before..


Jk. a little. How is it going with everyone? Getting back into the school-thing yet?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Random thought, has anyone tried the StyleMint tees? The grey "No... is a full sentence" tee is SO CUTE! I wanted it but I'm not big on shopping atm (spending all my money at Whole Foods).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Random thought, has anyone tried the StyleMint tees? The grey "No... is a full sentence" tee is SO CUTE! I wanted it but I'm not big on shopping atm (spending all my money at Whole Foods).



I love that shirt too! I've never tried them, but I really like that shirt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Could of told me that before..
> 
> 
> Jk. a little. How is it going with everyone? Getting back into the school-thing yet?




I am over school. 

I am also over college visits.

I am also over the zits that keep popping up on my forehead. 

I am also over my car not going into production even though it was supposed to over a week ago. 

#firstworldproblems


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

SO ANYWAY, lol. How's residence boy, Pink?


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I am over school.
> 
> I am also over college visits.
> 
> I am also over the zits that keep popping up on my forehead.
> 
> I am also over my car not going into production even though it was supposed to over a week ago.
> 
> #firstworldproblems



WOW. Your life must really suck. 


Its ok though, pictures of clothes we can't have will make everything better..
http://media.nowfashion.com/uploads...otos/2011-09-15-20-30-07-marc-jacobs-0530.jpg

Lets all cry out in misery that we aren't fashion editors in NY right now..


----------



## CoralRhapsody

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I am over school.
> 
> I am also over college visits.
> 
> I am also over the zits that keep popping up on my forehead.
> 
> I am also over my car not going into production even though it was supposed to over a week ago.
> 
> #firstworldproblems



Try an aspirin mask for the pimples; my friends have raved about them! .


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CoralRhapsody said:


> Try an aspirin mask for the pimples; my friends have raved about them! .



Thanks for the tip. I'll try that!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> WOW. Your life must really suck.
> 
> 
> Its ok though, pictures of clothes we can't have will make everything better..
> http://media.nowfashion.com/uploads...otos/2011-09-15-20-30-07-marc-jacobs-0530.jpg
> 
> Lets all cry out in misery that we aren't fashion editors in NY right now..



Me want! Me want! Me want! Marc 

So how are you, MAC? How's sophomore year?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Cute, I'm at the library with him right now but there's another guy here... Third wheel 

Oomgsh I want that Marc jacket!!! 

I know I said no shopping but I'm feeling a new school bag.. Whats everyone using?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ STUPID BOYS. CAN'T TAKE A HINT. 

And I'm using my good old black Jansport backpack, LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Cute, I'm at the library with him right now but there's another guy here... Third wheel
> 
> Oomgsh I want that Marc jacket!!!
> 
> I know I said no shopping but I'm feeling a new school bag.. Whats everyone using?



LOL I've been using my LV never full :shame:


----------



## pinkpol15h

Went to a lecture today and working on my application for a first year internship, wore..
black/silver CDG Play t-shirt
black/gold Hermes belt
grey AX grandpa sweater
AG "Stilt" jeans in cobalt, rolled up 
Birkenstock "Gizeh" in matte black

The good news is I spend a lot of time with him. We usually study until the library closes and then he walks me home. 
The even better news is that all he ever does is study so if I wanna hang out with him, I have to study too lololol. At least I'm ahead in almost all my classes because of this..

I really want this..
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-K5IBelGMi...dI/nfZLo_CVhK0/s1600/black+french+nails+2.jpg


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love those nails!


----------



## MACsarah

PINK is into a nerd? BLERRGHH.


So..let's describe resident-boy?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> PINK is into a nerd? BLERRGHH.
> 
> 
> So..let's describe resident-boy?



 tell us more.

I need advice too, I'm thinking of buying the Speedy 40 with shoulder strap for my bday, is it large enough to be used as a "school bag" (LOL thats what I'm telling my mom )

*But I am torn between a LV or a new pair of CLs for my bday.*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Went to a lecture today and working on my application for a first year internship, wore..
> black/silver CDG Play t-shirt
> black/gold Hermes belt
> grey AX grandpa sweater
> AG "Stilt" jeans in cobalt, rolled up
> Birkenstock "Gizeh" in matte black
> 
> The good news is I spend a lot of time with him. We usually study until the library closes and then he walks me home.
> The even better news is that all he ever does is study so if I wanna hang out with him, I have to study too lololol. At least I'm ahead in almost all my classes because of this..
> 
> I really want this..
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-K5IBelGMi...dI/nfZLo_CVhK0/s1600/black+french+nails+2.jpg



how would u do the matte part of the nails?


----------



## MACsarah

^tape, babe, tape. We use tape for our boobs, like we use 'em for our nails. LOL. 

How many books to you carry to be able to use a LV speedy for a school bag?


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> how would u do the matte part of the nails?



OPI had a matte collection before.. I think thats probably how they did it in the picture. Essie has a top coat called Matte About You.. which is what I'm gonna use when I attempt these nails


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> PINK is into a nerd? BLERRGHH.
> 
> 
> So..let's describe resident-boy?



He is the biggest nerd I've ever met.. and my high school had some pretty big nerds lol. I have no chance though because his priority is only school -.- well I guess if he's really going to be a doctor, he better be concentrated.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> tell us more.
> 
> I need advice too, I'm thinking of buying the Speedy 40 with shoulder strap for my bday, is it large enough to be used as a "school bag" (LOL thats what I'm telling my mom )
> 
> *But I am torn between a LV or a new pair of CLs for my bday.*



I use the 45 to carry my textbooks + notebooks to the library and there's more than enough room. If you only need to carry one textbook, it'll definitely suffice. 
I'd go for the CLs though! Have you decided on a pair?

My tests are coming late October and I'm thinking if I do well, I should reward myself with some red .....


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> OPI had a matte collection before.. I think thats probably how they did it in the picture. Essie has a top coat called Matte About You.. which is what I'm gonna use when I attempt these nails



China glaze also makes a top coat that makes it matte, if you're looking for a cheaper dupe


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> He is the biggest nerd I've ever met.. and my high school had some pretty big nerds lol. I have no chance though because his priority is only school -.- well I guess if he's really going to be a doctor, he better be concentrated.



He's aiming to be a doctor?  What's his specialty 

There's a new guy in the junior class who looks like matthew mcconaughey. OMG. worst distraction ever when walking to classes.. Its like..just.."BAM".


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> He's aiming to be a doctor?  What's his specialty
> 
> There's a new guy in the junior class who looks like matthew mcconaughey. OMG. *worst distraction ever when walking to classes*.. Its like..just.."BAM".



What specialty? I don't get it.. are you being inappropriate again, MAC?

LOL. At least there are cute in your school. I'm really surprised that at a campus with tens of thousands of people, there is a severe shortage of cute boys #disappointment.

I'm heading to the library now.. almost no studying yesterday -.-
black CM woolknit-back boyfriend blazer
BCBG snakeskin romper
camel/gold Ferragamo belt
black Wolford tights
black HOH velvet ballet flats


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I use the 45 to carry my textbooks + notebooks to the library and there's more than enough room. If you only need to carry one textbook, it'll definitely suffice.
> I'd go for the CLs though! Have you decided on a pair?
> 
> My tests are coming late October and I'm thinking if I do well, I should reward myself with some red .....



If it was CLs it would be the Vicky Botta in Grey suede or the Banana if it's released online. But I need a new bag more than a new pair of CLs  even though I do want the CLs more, it's what I need more and it's bag.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I use the 45 to carry my textbooks + notebooks to the library and there's more than enough room. If you only need to carry one textbook, it'll definitely suffice.
> I'd go for the CLs though! Have you decided on a pair?
> 
> My tests are coming late October and I'm thinking if I do well, I should reward myself with some red .....



Which pair are you thinking of


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> OPI had a matte collection before.. I think thats probably how they did it in the picture. Essie has a top coat called Matte About You.. which is what I'm gonna use when I attempt these nails



OH makes sense now DOH. lol


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> What specialty? I don't get it.. are you being inappropriate again, MAC?
> 
> LOL. At least there are cute in your school. I'm really surprised that at a campus with tens of thousands of people, there is a severe shortage of cute boys #disappointment.
> 
> I'm heading to the library now.. almost no studying yesterday -.-
> black CM woolknit-back boyfriend blazer
> BCBG snakeskin romper
> camel/gold Ferragamo belt
> black Wolford tights
> black HOH velvet ballet flats



Guilty as charged. LOL. Although by specialty, I meant what kind of doctor does he want to be. Like, gyno..

OMG. You're kidding right?! Most of the guys at my schools are hideous, short, and haven't gone trough puberty. Unfortunately, my prep school is known as a academic school instead of a social school. Boys care more about studying than getting laid. It completely sucks. Although when they are cute, they are CAWWWUTEEEEE. Sometimes I regret choosing this school but then we have away games for sport and its so much easier to tallk/hang out with guys when they go to another school. Less awkward  Good thing we always interact with other prep schools.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Guilty as charged. LOL. Although by specialty, I meant what kind of doctor does he want to be. Like, gyno..
> 
> OMG. You're kidding right?! Most of the guys at my schools are hideous, short, and haven't gone trough puberty. Unfortunately, my prep school is known as a academic school instead of a social school. *Boys care more about studying than getting laid.* It completely sucks. Although when they are cute, they are CAWWWUTEEEEE. Sometimes I regret choosing this school but then we have away games for sport and its so much easier to tallk/hang out with guys when they go to another school. Less awkward  Good thing we always interact with other prep schools.



:lolots: some of my "friends" (well they're not really my friends but were in my class in Middle school) are leaving my school and switching to Private School because public HSs are apparently party schools lol!


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> :lolots: some of my "friends" (well they're not really my friends but were in my class in Middle school) are leaving my school because it's apparently a party school lol!



Please don't tell me they are coming to my school. I can't take the smell of more acne cream smell!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Please don't tell me they are coming to my school. I can't take the smell of more acne cream smell!



LMAO! :lolots: funny because they are such b!tches and do have bad acne.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> What specialty? I don't get it.. *are you being inappropriate again, MAC?*
> 
> LOL. At least there are cute in your school. I'm really surprised that at a campus with tens of thousands of people, there is a severe shortage of cute boys #disappointment.
> 
> I'm heading to the library now.. almost no studying yesterday -.-
> black CM woolknit-back boyfriend blazer
> BCBG snakeskin romper
> camel/gold Ferragamo belt
> black Wolford tights
> black HOH velvet ballet flats



:lolots: Can that please be the subtitle of our next thread?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There's a really hot new freshman at my school...yes, I went there. It's legal for another few months


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> There's a really hot new freshman at my school...yes, I went there. It's legal for another few months



lmao 

I have a plan, but I'm not quite sure if my mom will bite it tho,
I was thinking to have one expensive item a month (like buying wise)
My plan:
October: Uggs
November: LV purse
December (bday month): Best thing, CLs
January: Juicy Couture

IDK my mom probably won't do this BUT I WANT TO.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

IDK it was kinda random, but i have a question, *do any of you wear your CLs to school? *like would it be weird if I did tomorrow? because I really want to lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't have CLs, but I wear my tributes and other designer heels to school.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So I really like these...http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes.html/belle-85mm-13004, even though they're kind of short. They'd make good everyday school shoes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So I really like these...http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes.html/belle-85mm-13004, even though they're kind of short. They'd make good everyday school shoes.



They would! I have a pair of pumps in that Amethyste Suede, and the make the perfect bright pop of colour!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't have CLs, but I wear my tributes and other designer heels to school.



Okay, good so I guess it's not weird to wear designer heels to school.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay, good so I guess it's not weird to wear designer heels to school.



Weird is something I'm used to...LOL. I mean, it's certainly not normal, but what's the fun in being normal?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Guilty as charged. LOL. Although by specialty, I meant what kind of doctor does he want to be. Like, gyno..
> 
> OMG. You're kidding right?! Most of the guys at my schools are hideous, short, and haven't gone trough puberty. Unfortunately, my prep school is known as a academic school instead of a social school. *Boys care more about studying than getting laid.* It completely sucks. Although when they are cute, they are CAWWWUTEEEEE. Sometimes I regret choosing this school but then we have away games for sport and its so much easier to tallk/hang out with guys when they go to another school. Less awkward  Good thing we always interact with other prep schools.



I don't believe you. I want proof!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> :lolots: Can that please be the subtitle of our next thread?



lmfao!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Weird is something I'm used to...LOL. I mean, it's certainly not normal, but what's the fun in being normal?



Exactly, i'm gonna wear my CLs tomorrow. A lot of people don't even know the red soles anyways so I think I'll be fine...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Which ones are you gonna wear?


----------



## coachâ¥

I agree with the next title of our thread 

I for one, have never gone a full day in heels, mainly because I would look like a Britney Spears school girl wanna be. 

C_C and tell me about it! There's this one freshman  but I could never do that, he seems wayyyyyyy too innocent. Besides a new boy moved in my neighborhood, and lets just say I have a new hobby of jogging 

MAC Boys at my school are the complete opposite. They aren't necessarily bad students, but "getting some" is def. a bigger priority.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;19969509 said:
			
		

> I agree with the next title of our thread
> 
> *I for one, have never gone a full day in heels, mainly because I would look like a Britney Spears school girl wanna be. *
> 
> C_C and tell me about it! There's this one freshman  but I could never do that, he seems wayyyyyyy too innocent. Besides a new boy moved in my neighborhood, and lets just say I have a new hobby of jogging
> 
> MAC Boys at my school are the complete opposite. They aren't necessarily bad students, but "getting some" is def. a bigger priority.



:lolots:

Ohhhhh, new boy


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Which ones are you gonna wear?



Amethyste Suede Ron Rons.

For my next CLs should I get a pair of suede boots? I need a pair of grey suede boots in my life...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;19969509 said:
			
		

> I agree with the next title of our thread
> 
> I for one, have never gone a full day in heels, mainly because* I would look like a Britney Spears school girl wanna be. *
> 
> C_C and tell me about it! There's this one freshman  but I could never do that, he seems wayyyyyyy too innocent.* Besides a new boy moved in my neighborhood, and lets just say I have a new hobby of jogging *
> 
> MAC Boys at my school are the complete opposite. They aren't necessarily bad students, but "getting some" is def. a bigger priority.



:lolots: I don't wear skirts tho with them, skinny jeans. then I won't look like a BS school girl wannabe lmao!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coach wears a uniform...I can just see her strutting down the halls with furry pigtails slamming locker doors shut now.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Coach wears a uniform...I can just see her strutting down the halls with furry pigtails slamming locker doors shut now.



LMFAO. same here


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't believe you. I want proof!



A quick look at the homepage of my school would just tell you that guys are not into hooking up here.

A@*(&$@*(&#*# sucks.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Okay so I wore my CLs today, I'm quite surprised that I got more compliment than b!tchy remarks... except one girl while I was walking out of the front doors to go home very loudly and in a b!tchy tone "WHY WOULD YOU WEAR HEELS TO SCHOOL?" I just heard it LOL, wasn't to my face and I don't think she thought that I heard her.  :lolots: I DONT CARE LOLZ


----------



## coachâ¥

School uniform+heels=hot mess 

Ahh, the new boy  We're supposed to go play tennis in a bit, but I have tons and tons of homework so I think I'm going to cancel  Whoever said junior year is easier than last, is a huge liar.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Junior year is definitely the hardest year in my opinion. 

I'm about to give you bad advice...screw homework, play tennis with hot boy!


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinH, I don't own any CLs but my bday is coming up soon as well.. in November ! I think I'm going to go for flat boots instead of heels .. walking around campus can be a major chore even though I srsly love it.

Heading out to my last lecture of the night and then the library.. wearing:
camel thick knit open gap cardigan
grey suede french connection tank
black j brand skinnies
matte black "gizeh" birkenstocks
victorian-print fruschia shawl
jansport backpack


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am loving Michael Kors' gowns this season. So hot. I'm looking for a winter formal dress...already...LOL.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> A quick look at the homepage of my school would just tell you that guys are not into hooking up here.
> 
> A@*(&$@*(&#*# sucks.



I just looked at the homepage of your school...proof enough. 

But come on, even nerds have to get the itch sometimes...not that you would want to scratch what I just witnessed LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I am loving Michael Kors' gowns this season. So hot. I'm looking for a winter formal dress...already...LOL.



LOL do you buy designer gowns? that would be so awesome


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL do you buy designer gowns? that would be so awesome



Sometimes, but both the Michael Kors ones I like are quite expensive...so I'll have to refrain.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Sometimes, but both the Michael Kors ones I like are quite expensive...so I'll have to refrain.



UGH I wish I could buy a Marchesa gown


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OMG a guy from my school just sent a message asking me if I was wearing Louboutins because he saw the red bottom. That's so cute!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG a guy from my school just sent a message asking me if I was wearing Louboutins because he saw the red bottom. That's so cute!!!!



He is either gay...or marriage material  LOL


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He is either gay...or marriage material  LOL



lmfao


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> UGH I wish I could buy a Marchesa gown




I think marchesa would be perfect for prom  I wanted a Ellie Saab dress last year for a dance but that didn't work 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I just looked at the homepage of your school...proof enough.
> 
> But come on, even nerds have to get the itch sometimes...not that you would want to scratch what I just witnessed LOL.



LOL. I'm convinced that most of them haven't gone trough the teenage/puberty mark yet, so their brain doesn't think about sexual things.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I think marchesa would be perfect for prom  I wanted a Ellie Saab dress last year for a dance but that didn't work
> 
> 
> LOL. I'm convinced that most of them haven't gone trough the teenage/puberty mark yet, so their brain doesn't think about sexual things.



Yes, Marchesa gowns are beautiful.

LOLZ if they are in HS I am sure they do...


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes, Marchesa gowns are beautiful.
> 
> LOLZ if they are in HS I am sure they do...



I don't think you understand my school. LOL. We are a nerd-school. Its a optional school, as in everyone here, choose to be here. And only dumb-book-smart idiots choose this school.

Most of them look like they are 9.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I don't think you understand my school. LOL. We are a nerd-school. Its a optional school, as in everyone here, choose to be here. And only dumb-book-smart idiots choose this school.
> 
> Most of them look like they are 9.



 

optional school? so like you don't have to go to school everyday? 

But I'm sure even nerds have urges LOL


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> optional school? so like you don't have to go to school everyday?
> 
> But I'm sure even nerds have urges LOL



No, more as in if you wanted to be here, you went out of your way to get here. Its not a BS that you see in the movies where everyone there is because their parents are making them be there and they rebel. 

I'm sure they have some urges, but nobody is willing to act on their pathetic cries.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> No, more as in if you wanted to be here, you went out of your way to get here. Its not a BS that you see in the movies where everyone there is because their parents are making them be there and they rebel.
> 
> I'm sure they have some urges, but nobody is willing to act on their pathetic cries.



OH okay lolz


----------



## pinkpol15h

I had a conference/seminar for my program today.. I love networking! Wore:
Chambray zara dress shirt
Navy wool club Monaco sweater
Black Ralph Lauren corduroys
Purple patent Tory burch flats

I'm currently at the library wearing lamb slip ons, grey sweats and my frosh t-shirt #swag.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> I had a conference/seminar for my program today.. I love networking! Wore:
> Chambray zara dress shirt
> Navy wool club Monaco sweater
> Black Ralph Lauren corduroys
> Purple patent Tory burch flats
> 
> I'm currently at the library wearing lamb slip ons, grey sweats and my frosh t-shirt #swag.



Is resident boy there with you?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MAC, I'm beginning to wonder, why the he!l do you go to your school? LOL. 

I have college app stuff to do today. WOO! PARTY. 

I want these boots...http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=306418049+4294912353&bmUID=jaoEaNs


----------



## pinkpol15h

*Mac*, No no. If we studied together, I'd get no work done lol.

I'm grabbing some chai latte (the cafe downstairs makes the best chai latte on earth) and then heading to Whole Foods and then the library.. I don't think there's been a day I haven't been to the stupid library lol. 

Outfit
TNA extra long black hoodie
coral UO loose tank
Joe's destroyed jeggings
All-white Gucci hi-tops
LV cles in vernis Bleu Infini

BTW I rmb a lot of you guys are using MacBook. I need to get a Pro (hopefully this weekend). What's the style/size of everyones MacBook? I need something light for classes.


----------



## pinkpol15h

*Cute*, I was just on Saks looking at black boots like a day ago.. great minds think alike. My heart yearns for Ann Demeulemeester boots but I just can't justify the price tag.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

...so it's been like 6 months. HI.

junior year isn't too bad so far- i'm only taking one AP and i stacked my schedule with loads of extracurricular's and classes that show my involvement with the school. weeeee.

as for cars, (yes, i def stalked back about 40 pages) i'm jealous of y'alls cars! i'm getting a chevy silverado 4 door...my southern roots are showing!

anyways, i'm finishing all my homework today before my friend's moving away party tonight ):

outfit:
lace scoop back dress w/ elbow sleeves
gray platform clogs
black saks clutch

OH, i've also become obsessed with random little online shopping websites. do y'all have favorites? i just ordered a few things from shopnastygal and i'm addicted.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Um...pick up trucks are the sh!t. You'll look so bada$$. 

And I love your signature btw,


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

duuuude, i'm so stoked. hopefully my baby nessie (yes, my car is named after the lochness monster...) will help me..._bond_ with guys. (;

oh yes, i love that 70's show. eric & jackie are my spirit animals.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> duuuude, i'm so stoked.* hopefully my baby nessie (yes, my car is named after the lochness monster...) will help me...bond with guys. (;*
> 
> oh yes, i love that 70's show. eric & jackie are my spirit animals.




I sooooo wish the guys at my school were into cars. They couldn't freaking care less. 

And That 70's Show is hilarious! I watch it almost every day when I'm doing my homework because it's always on after school.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

i'm literally the only girl i know who drives a BIG truck at my school (sorry, but tacoma's dont count...hehe.) so...the response shall be interesting. 

That 70's Show is my LIFE. I would willingly marry Hyde.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

oh. and i am DYING for a pair of JC Lita's...but no idea what color to get. Or if they're worth the money (I worship every penny since I've begun working...)
thoughts?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> oh. and i am DYING for a pair of JC Lita's...but no idea what color to get. Or if they're worth the money (I worship every penny since I've begun working...)
> thoughts?



I LOVE LOVE LOVE those shoes. So fierce. Where do you work now? (I know you were a lifeguard in the summer).


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE those shoes. So fierce. Where do you work now? (I know you were a lifeguard in the summer).



I'm a swim coach for a fall team and I'm lifeguarding till mid October. Plus, I work at a Kid Care occasionally. (:

WHAT COLOR DO I GET? I'm dying for a pair...and do you think it would be okay to wear to school? hehe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah, I think they'd be fine to wear to school. It depends on what your style is for the color, I personally like the crazy loud and patterned ones, but you might get more use out of a solid more practical color.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

http://www.solestruck.com/pages/ite...oevalue=8&isArchive=false&shoeimage=undefined

I really really really like the turquoise or black glitter. like, paired with leggings and a oversized sweater? obbbbbsesssssed. ack. do you think they're worth it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I adore them. I definitely think they are worth it. (Sorry to be an enabler, haha).


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

jfdgkjdfg. okay. i just got my latest pay check, so when i pop those babies in to my account, we'll seeeee...oh my goodness, i'm excited. 

material items shouldn't make me this happy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> jfdgkjdfg. okay. i just got my latest pay check, so when i pop those babies in to my account, we'll seeeee...oh my goodness, i'm excited.
> 
> material items shouldn't make me this happy.



I want modeling pics when you get them!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

i will camera wh0re my heart out with those babies.

do you have a pair? i'm kinda nervous about sizes with 'em...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ No I don't, but I've been eyeing them for a while. I'm going to hit up Nordstrom soon and try them on. I need a pair in my life.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

ah, nordy's...i didn't know they carried 'em!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yupp! U.O. has some too, but they don't have as many colors as Nordstrom.

Hmm...U.O. used to have some, but they seem to have disappeared from their website.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

well yayayay. i'm excited to buy (:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

UGH I am so stuck right now. :cry:

I don't know which to buy...

*LV Stephen Sprouse Speedy 30 Roses*

or

*Just CL Vicky Botta*

or

*CL Watersnake Bambou in Indigo* and *CL Une Plume in Black Patent*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> *Mac*, No no. If we studied together, I'd get no work done lol.
> 
> I'm grabbing some chai latte (the cafe downstairs makes the best chai latte on earth) and then heading to Whole Foods and then the library.. I don't think there's been a day I haven't been to the stupid library lol.
> 
> Outfit
> TNA extra long black hoodie
> coral UO loose tank
> Joe's destroyed jeggings
> All-white Gucci hi-tops
> LV cles in vernis Bleu Infini
> 
> BTW I rmb a lot of you guys are using MacBook. I need to get a Pro (hopefully this weekend). What's the style/size of everyones MacBook? I need something light for classes.



I have either the 13" or 15" macbook pro, it's pretty light IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm really pissed off at the moment. I somehow managed to get blue pen on the toe of my cream colored patent leather shoes (How I managed that I will never know. It is seriously in the absoluetly strangest spot for pen to end up). I've tried everything to get it off and it won't come off. My mom scrubbed and scrubbed with the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and it started to take the finish off so she stopped. So now, this week I'm going to go to Home Depot and get some spray paint and she how that goes. If necessary I will just try and refinish the whole shoe. Wish me luck.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LouboutinHottie said:


> UGH I am so stuck right now. :cry:
> 
> I don't know which to buy...
> 
> *LV Stephen Sprouse Speedy 30 Roses*
> 
> or
> 
> *Just CL Vicky Botta*
> 
> or
> 
> *CL Watersnake Bambou in Indigo* and *CL Une Plume in Black Patent*



love the last two shoes...the speedy is pretty cute too! but those watersnake shoes...TDF.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> love the last two shoes...the speedy is pretty cute too! but those watersnake shoes...TDF.



Yes, but I need a new purse, as much as i want the bambous. I could try convince my mom for both :cry: I'm gonna do so much around the house! Just to get these...


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

beg & plead!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm really pissed off at the moment. I somehow managed to get blue pen on the toe of my cream colored patent leather shoes (How I managed that I will never know. It is seriously in the absoluetly strangest spot for pen to end up). I've tried everything to get it off and it won't come off. My mom scrubbed and scrubbed with the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and it started to take the finish off so she stopped. So now, this week I'm going to go to Home Depot and get some spray paint and she how that goes. If necessary I will just try and refinish the whole shoe. Wish me luck.



Aweh  do you have a similar colour in nail polish? when I scuffed my black patent CLs I used black nail polish to cover it, worked great.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> beg & plead!



Of course


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Aweh  do you have a similar colour in nail polish? when I scuffed my black patent CLs I used black nail polish to cover it, worked great.



I tried that, but I didn't have a good color. I've done that with black shoes, and red shoes, before too. I'm going to go to the drugstore and look but it's kind of a hard color to find in nailpolish, so I might have to go to spray paint if necessary.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I tried that, but I didn't have a good color. I've done that with black shoes, and red shoes, before too. I'm going to go to the drugstore and look but it's kind of a hard color to find in nailpolish, so I might have to go to spray paint if necessary.



Oh ok hopefully you can find a colour that matches!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> http://www.solestruck.com/pages/ite...oevalue=8&isArchive=false&shoeimage=undefined
> 
> I really really really like the turquoise or black glitter. like, paired with leggings and a oversized sweater? obbbbbsesssssed. ack. do you think they're worth it?


 
I LOVE THOSE.
I'd totally be the person to just get them in boring black though. 
But I do love that color. 
I wish I had more places to wear cute shoes


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> I LOVE THOSE.
> I'd totally be the person to just get them in boring black though.
> But I do love that color.
> I wish I had more places to wear cute shoes



Look who's risen from the dead...again.


----------



## pinkpol15h

*omgxitsxemmerz*, first of all, LOVE that avatar! Second of all, love JC Litas to death!!!!! I think since those shoes are already quite out there, getting them in a solid colour would be the best choice.

Had dinner with residence boy today (I guess that'll be his name in this thread lol). Wore a white long cardigan, grey acid wash vneck, black jeans and black birkenstocks. Oh, and hair in a bun. Yes, i looked super sexy. We grabbed korean food, froyo (YES MAC!!!) and some watermelon back at my res. I loved tonight LOL.


----------



## coachâ¥

JC Litas are gorgeous! They're a must in any color.

C_C Are the shoes higher end? I would be so nervous to try to fix them myself.

I went out with some friends.
Outfit:
Gray slouchy off the shoulder sweater
black J Brand jeggings
black Alexander McQueen scarf/Rolex/Jumbo
black flat otk boots


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

i'm dead from tonight's party. it was so fun though!

swapped the clogs for silver peep toe wedges and somehow ended up with three garland wreathes on my head at the end of the night...

anyways, i think i'm going for the JC Lita's...eep!

oh, and thank you *pink*!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Those shoes are cute!!! I agree with purse, I would probably get them in black as well. I NEED TO GO SHOE SHOPPING DESPERATELY.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> MAC, I'm beginning to wonder, why the he!l do you go to your school? LOL.
> 
> I have college app stuff to do today. WOO! PARTY.
> 
> I want these boots...http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=306418049+4294912353&bmUID=jaoEaNs



With the assignments I have this weekend, I'm wonderng the same.

And college apps?! OMG GURLLL. You really are a senior. My heart goes out to you. 

I totally want a pair of combat boots, too.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm really pissed off at the moment. I somehow managed to get blue pen on the toe of my cream colored patent leather shoes (How I managed that I will never know. It is seriously in the absoluetly strangest spot for pen to end up). I've tried everything to get it off and it won't come off. My mom scrubbed and scrubbed with the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser and it started to take the finish off so she stopped. So now, this week I'm going to go to Home Depot and get some spray paint and she how that goes. If necessary I will just try and refinish the whole shoe. Wish me luck.



what about a shoe cobbler?



pinkpol15h said:


> *omgxitsxemmerz*, first of all, LOVE that avatar! Second of all, love JC Litas to death!!!!! I think since those shoes are already quite out there, getting them in a solid colour would be the best choice.
> *
> Had dinner with residence boy today (I guess that'll be his name in this thread lol). Wore a white long cardigan, grey acid wash vneck, black jeans and black birkenstocks. Oh, and hair in a bun. Yes, i looked super sexy. We grabbed korean food, froyo (YES MAC!!!) and some watermelon back at my res. I loved tonight LOL*.



Residence boy knows how to roll, obviously. 
*And PINK: *I have a 13-inch that I take to class. Its light but I don't carry a top-handle bag and I don't put a laptop cover over mine..


----------



## pinkpol15h

Today I have: church > library > lunch with parents > library > library > library .....
Outfit
White French Connection quilted jacket
White sheer Helmut Lang longsleeve
Dark wash J brand slim-fit boyfriends, rolled up
Black/gold Hermes belt
Mattte black "Gizeh" Birkenstocks
Anthracite Bal City/Lanvin feather choker

Enjoy your Sunday, girls!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Look who's risen from the dead...again.


 
When there's something to say, I'll say it. 

Talking without thought is not talking at all.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The shoes are pretty old and not that high end. I thought about taking them to a cobbler, MAC. If the nail polish doesn't work I probably will.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Going to walmart for some nail polish
Any colour suggestions?

Wearing:
Navy Juicy Couture Tracksuit
Coach shoes
& Orange Hermes inspired handbag from Aldo.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The shoes are pretty old and not that high end. I thought about taking them to a cobbler, MAC. If the nail polish doesn't work I probably will.



hopefully the nail polish works


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Finally not afraid to wear my CLs to school! 
Wearing
Black opaque tights
Leopard print skirt
White blazer
White belt
Turquoise square suede Fifis


----------



## pinkpol15h

I have a business drop-in mixer, classes and then library today.. 
outfit:
Lanvin necklace http://www.jewelsnob.com/LAN22RC3FBEI_1.jpg
Sheer Club Monaco white shortsleeve
J Brand cuffed shorts
Black Wolford tights
Black HOH "Baron" flats


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Everyone in this thread is like dead... lmfao no replies in such a long time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm sick 

I have Thursday off from school, though. Woohoo!


----------



## coachâ¥

I have Friday off 

I'm on the search for a new moisturizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;20028620 said:
			
		

> I have Friday off
> 
> I'm on the search for a new moisturizer. Any suggestions?



Clinique or Lancome.  

You do mean facial moisturizer right?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm sick
> 
> I have Thursday off from school, though. Woohoo!



Lucky! I don't have any school off this week. 

I'm thinking of the Pigalle for my next CL. Thoughts?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Lucky! I don't have any school off this week.
> 
> I'm thinking of the Pigalle for my next CL. Thoughts?



I like, but it depends on your style. Some people think the pointy toe is "old" looking, so you might not get as much wear out of them as your round toe ones.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like, but it depends on your style. Some people think the pointy toe is "old" looking, so you might not get as much wear out of them as your round toe ones.



That's what I was thinking, but then I thought hmm well I need a chunky platform  then Bianca came into the picture 

btw the pigalles would have been these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1037

but I need another patent pair.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I've been staring at a blank word document for an hour and a half now. Yay AP Human Geography!

Got little sleep, so lazy outfit today:
UO oversized Tribal Shirt
Skinny Joe Jeans 
Combat Boots
Tied my hair up in a bandana. 

Oh, and has anyone used Moroccan Argan Oil by Organtix? Their leave in conditioner is my newest obsession...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've been staring at a blank word document entitled "College Essay" for the past two  weeks. YAY! 

So happy that I have today off. I needed it. I'm still sick...


----------



## MACsarah

Get better soon, Cute!

I'm planning my suicide right now. You know, academic suicide.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Been there, done that. 
And thanks, girl. 

So how trashy would it be if I got my navel pierced? Cause I really want to...someone talk me out of it.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Been there, done that.
> And thanks, girl.
> 
> So how trashy would it be if I got my navel pierced? Cause I really want to...someone talk me out of it.



I'm getting my belly button pierced too!  totally not trashy.


----------



## coachâ¥

Louboutinhottie get the Biancas. Pigalle are terribly uncomfortable. 

C_C I don't think it's trashy, as long as you don't get gaudy rings to go in it. Stick with the simple ones.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;20036457 said:
			
		

> Louboutinhottie get the Biancas. Pigalle are terribly uncomfortable.
> 
> C_C I don't think it's trashy, as long as you don't get gaudy rings to go in it. Stick with the simple ones.



Okay


----------



## MACsarah

I wouldn't be able to get a piercing myself due to fears, but I think belly-button piercings are fine!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I wouldn't be able to get a piercing myself due to fears, but I think belly-button piercings are fine!



I really want a foot tattoo, like Nicole Richie's.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HAPPY FRIDAY! 

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## coachâ¥

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFJ0RPAXkMQ So obsessed with this cover.

My friend is walking in a fashion show tonight, so I'm going to support her! Working on putting together an outfit.

It takes a certain type of people to pull of a tattoo. I could never one off, although there's a singer (Jeffree Star) who got a bow on his finger, and I think it's absolutely adorable! 

C_C did you end up getting your car?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Have fun at the show! 

And we're working on it. No idea when it will make it here. The sales people are clueless.


----------



## coachâ¥

Thanks! 

Figures. They usually are. Well I hope it all works out! BTW if I remember correctly, you were into TR? Have you had any problems with your skinnys still being stretched after they have been washed?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love TR. And yes, most of my TRs stretch terribly. And then there are those couple pairs that don't breathe a centimeter. Which style do you have?


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm used to my jeans stretching, but usually they shrink back to normal size after they are washed, but these just don't. Both pairs are Julie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hmm...I've never had a problem with them not going back to normal in the wash.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm totally on the same boat with the foot tattoo! I will never get a tattoo but if I were to, in some alternate universe, it would be a small one on my foot. A roman numeral or a cross, something very subtle.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm excited for the weekend. I'm going to pick up my MacBook Pro (hopefully they're in stock) and later tonight and then I'm doing some late night grocery shopping with my friend, who promised he'd get wasted before we meet up LOL. 

Saturday afternoon, there's a bake off in my residence and at night, there's a huge art festival all of downtown and my best friends are visiting me so we can all see it together! I have to catch up on school work during my free time though ughhhhh...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;20043606 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFJ0RPAXkMQ So obsessed with this cover.
> 
> My friend is walking in a fashion show tonight, so I'm going to support her! Working on putting together an outfit.
> 
> It takes a certain type of people to pull of a tattoo. I could never one off, although there's a singer (Jeffree Star) who got a bow on his finger, and I think it's absolutely adorable!
> 
> C_C did you end up getting your car?



That is a way better than the original song. (It's TERRIBLE! Trust me, search it up) one of the lyric's is SO funny tho "I got the swag and it's popping out my ovaries" lmfao like wtf tho? it's a bad song, I like the cover better.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;20043606 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFJ0RPAXkMQ So obsessed with this cover.
> 
> My friend is walking in a fashion show tonight, so I'm going to support her! Working on putting together an outfit.
> 
> It takes a certain type of people to pull of a tattoo. I could never one off, although there's a singer (Jeffree Star) who got a bow on his finger, and I think it's absolutely adorable!
> 
> C_C did you end up getting your car?



Yes I know who Jeffree Star is, he's hilarious. Have you seen his posts on FB? well he got a pair of shoes like the rollerball spikes by CL, but in pink, and he posted "I can't wait to kick a b!tch in the face with these"


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I am thinking of getting this pair of CLs on Bonanza.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Bianca-platform-pump-36-tPF/37566945


----------



## MACsarah

Planning on going to Zara today to get a navy blue parka with gold hardware. Pretty excited.

pinkpol15h: I'm guessing since you haven't complained yet, all your residence mates are sane?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Saw 50/50 and got dinner with friends last night after shopping! The movie was AMAZING. Fourth movie I've ever cried in. (I don't cry in a lot of movies, so...)

I picked up an old grampa sweater from UO last night. I'm a little wary on the brand- I'm not too big of a fan of Urban Renewal, but we'll see how it goes. Oh, and I grabbed a pair of little black bootie wedges; efkngfeklg so cute and cheap. (:

OH. I had a college meeting with the admissions for University of Alabama. I really really like the school, and I honestly can't wait to visit. Yaaay.

Today, I have to go pick up stuff for homecoming week. My school is that All-American, pep rally school that has loads of school spirit, so...yeah. Then work.


----------



## coachâ¥

LouboutinHottie said:


> That is a way better than the original  song. (It's TERRIBLE! Trust me, search it up) one of the lyric's is SO  funny tho "I got the swag and it's popping out my ovaries" lmfao like  wtf tho? it's a bad song, I like the cover better.
> 
> LouboutinHottie;20044222]Yes I know who Jeffree Star is, he's hilarious. Have you seen his posts on FB? well he got a pair of shoes like the rollerball spikes by CL, but in pink, and he posted "I can't wait to kick a b!tch in the face with these"



I can't stand the original version.

Lol and yes! I think he's hilarious! His skin is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Planning on going to Zara today to get a navy blue parka with gold hardware. Pretty excited.
> 
> pinkpol15h: I'm guessing since you haven't complained yet, all your residence mates are sane?



They are all pretty nice. Two of them took too many shots last night and idk where they disappeared to til like 4am in the morning. Another two are both in life science and tend to stay in their rooms, studying, a lot. The last one is always on the phone at night.. her room is right beside mine and I can hear her dying of laughter through the walls lolol. I think this sums it all up 

I am so behind on this stupid report I have to write.. I thought procrastination would end after high school LOL ugh.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;20048265 said:
			
		

> I can't stand the original version.
> 
> Lol and yes! I think he's hilarious! His skin is absolutely gorgeous too!



Good to know I'm not the only one LOL


----------



## pinkpol15h

Should be doing my report but instead, I'm looking for laptop sleeves.. ACADEMIC FAIL.

Girls...

http://www.shopbop.com/andy-warhol-...524441910066.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

or

http://www.shopbop.com/stardust-neo...524441908438.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

I love Andy Warhol so much but something feels off for me.. 
I'd love to get a little monogram one from LV but just can't bring myself to buy a cover that's almost as much as the actual laptop.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

pink, I LUHHHH that Andy Warhol one. Makes me want a banana...

OH, and I love Neon Hitch- her Wiz & Mac covers make my life.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Should be doing my report but instead, I'm looking for laptop sleeves.. ACADEMIC FAIL.
> 
> Girls...
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/andy-warhol-...524441910066.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/stardust-neo...524441908438.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
> 
> I love Andy Warhol so much but something feels off for me..
> I'd love to get a little monogram one from LV but just can't bring myself to buy a cover that's almost as much as the actual laptop.



eBay maybe? they're not even made out of the part of leather that oxidizes, so it won't look old.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I think I'd rather buy something within my price range than buy it used. If I had the 800 bucks, I'd buy a Mono Sarah wallet instead (been craving one for the longest time).

I think I'm going to check out if my local Holts has the Marc one.. I'm a sucker for neoprene (yes, I had a near heart attack for Prada SS10).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> I think I'd rather buy something within my price range than buy it used. If I had the 800 bucks, I'd buy a Mono Sarah wallet instead (been craving one for the longest time).
> 
> I think I'm going to check out if my local Holts has the Marc one.. I'm a sucker for neoprene (yes, I had a near heart attack for Prada SS10).



My friend has the Marc one. It's cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My car is officially in production! Woohoo! It should be here late this week.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where is everyone?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Where is everyone?



ikr. it's been so quiet lately. :tumbleweed:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hello anyone here????? LOL i'm just so bored, in the cafeteria not hungry.  allergies


----------



## pinkpol15h

i'm forcing myself to stay in my room until i finish my stupid report once and for all. 

trove&co "kingdom of love and surf" off the shoulder pullover
royal blue & white polkadot ralph lauren lounge pants

what's everyone doing for thanksgiving? a best friend is visiting me this friday and i want to do some retail therapy.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> i'm forcing myself to stay in my room until i finish my stupid report once and for all.
> 
> trove&co "kingdom of love and surf" off the shoulder pullover
> royal blue & white polkadot ralph lauren lounge pants
> 
> what's everyone doing for thanksgiving? a best friend is visiting me this friday and i want to do some retail therapy.



I'm going to visit my dad & friends in Calgary  do u not have school today?


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> I'm going to visit my dad & friends in Calgary  do u not have school today?



sweet. do you guys go all out for thanksgiving?
nope, no classes today  my fridays are free too, which is the best thing ever.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> sweet. do you guys go all out for thanksgiving?
> nope, no classes today  my fridays are free too, which is the best thing ever.



oh god no, but I am going to a brunch, but that's on sunday. gonna wear my black patent CLs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Is it Canadian thanksgiving this week I'm assuming?


----------



## MACsarah

I'm going to sound really american now, but Canada has thanksgiving?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp. I was surprised when I first found out too LOL


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I'm going to sound really american now, but Canada has thanksgiving?



LMFAO


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Purple uggs today


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That color is so pretty!


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> Purple uggs today



Cuute! i'm boring, i've only owned uggs in chocolate or black. I've been contemplating hot pink ones though.. I didn't know you owned a neverfull!

btw, i need mac to comment on this picture like asap


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, yes, Hottie is unaware of Macie's distaste for the beloved furry footwear...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh, yes, Hottie is unaware of Macie's distaste for the beloved furry footwear...



LOL Macie's?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Cuute! i'm boring, i've only owned uggs in chocolate or black. I've been contemplating hot pink ones though.. I didn't know you owned a neverfull!
> 
> btw, i need mac to comment on this picture like asap



lolz I bought a pair of chestnut ones too, they were cheaper cuz I fit children's sizes.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Cuute! i'm boring, i've only owned uggs in chocolate or black. I've been contemplating hot pink ones though.. I didn't know you owned a neverfull!
> *
> btw, i need mac to comment on this picture like asap*



You can't just put me on the spot like this..


JK. But I do like the color of your uggs, hottie


----------



## pinkpol15h

I finally finished my report .. and now I want to pay a visit to Hermes. No relation whatsoever but I'm positive everyone in this thread understands lol.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I finally finished my report .. and now *I want to pay a visit to Hermes. No relation whatsoever but I'm positive everyone in this thread understands lol.*



Hermes  completely understand.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh, yes, Hottie is unaware of Macie's distaste for the beloved furry footwear...



Oh no


----------



## MACsarah

ugh. Got into a major fight with my bff yesterday. Feeling like Sh!t..


----------



## lightdays

I kind of wish I was a teenager just so I can post in this thread haha.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> ugh. Got into a major fight with my bff yesterday. Feeling like Sh!t..



It happens  my humble advice is ALWAYS be the bigger person. Talk it out! Apologize! "Forgive them even if they are not sorry" is one of my favourite quotes.


----------



## pinkpol15h

lightdays said:


> I kind of wish I was a teenager just so I can post in this thread haha.



Haha how old are you (if I may ask)? We are super nice teens ; ) feel free to drop by.


----------



## lightdays

pinkpol15h said:


> Haha how old are you (if I may ask)? We are super nice teens ; ) feel free to drop by.



23.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> ugh. Got into a major fight with my bff yesterday. Feeling like Sh!t..



aweh  my two best friends are in a fight right now and I'm kinda in the middle of it.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Aw, MAC. I hate that. Hopefully it'll get better!

Homecoming's tonight, and I'm skipping out cause my Aunt is here, but I'm going to an after party with friends. This week has been so hectic, with spirit days and everything...blah.

Oh, and hottie, the color of those UGG's are amazing!


----------



## MACsarah

^homecoming is over rated anyways  the after parties are always better. Hope you had fun!


pinkpol15h said:


> It happens  my humble advice is ALWAYS be the bigger person. Talk it out! Apologize! "Forgive them even if they are not sorry" is one of my favourite quotes.



Thanks  its just so annoying because this topic has just been boiling up for a long time and anytime she wants to bring it up and talk about it, she always ends up saying "NVM" so I never get to say what I think of it. Since we can never fully talk about it, she never changes her habit. 



LouboutinHottie said:


> aweh  my two best friends are in a fight right now and I'm kinda in the middle of it.



I'm sorry about your best friends  I hope things get better soon


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> ^homecoming is over rated anyways  the after parties are always better. Hope you had fun!
> 
> 
> Thanks  its just so annoying because this topic has just been boiling up for a long time and anytime she wants to bring it up and talk about it, she always ends up saying "NVM" so I never get to say what I think of it. Since we can never fully talk about it, she never changes her habit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your best friends  I hope things get better soon



Yeah my friend Carter, she moved to a more prestigious private school, and my other friend Mcghee & I switched to public school, so she's been really snobbish lately saying that we go to "dirt-bag high" and now says that we're jealous that she's rich, popular, and doesn't go to dirt bag high.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Oh, and hottie, the color of those UGG's are amazing!



Thank you


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yeah my friend Carter, she moved to a more prestigious private school, and my other friend Mcghee & I switched to public school, so she's been really snobbish lately saying that we go to "dirt-bag high" and now says that we're jealous that she's rich, popular, and doesn't go to dirt bag high.



 I hate teenage girls, but I'm sorry. It sucks that you're fighting with them.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I hate teenage girls, but I'm sorry. It sucks that you're fighting with them.



thanks yeah I'm only fighting with carter lol


----------



## LouboutinHottie

What do you guys think of an LV agenda?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> What do you guys think of an LV agenda?



Would you use it? I know I would never use it.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Would you use it? I know I would never use it.



It'd be for school.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Then I think you could go for it. It will be something you can refill and use for a long time.

Btw, all of your outfits in the Loubutin forum are fab!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Then I think you could go for it. It will be something you can refill and use for a long time.
> 
> Btw, all of your outfits in the Loubutin forum are fab!



Hopefully it can be a part of my bday gift, or my November expensive purchase.

TY btw


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Bought a new LV, and I LOVE IT.

*Speedy 35 in Monogram Canvas* nobody is replying to my post in the LV sub-forum so I'm posting it here since I know you girls care


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love it! I have a 35 in Damier Azur, such a good size. It looks great on you.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love it! I have a 35 in Damier Azur, such a good size. It looks great on you.



Nice! and


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hottie, you are stunning and so is that bag! Love love love.

I have an obsession with shopnastygal.com

My credit card has taken some massive hits lately...


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> What do you guys think of an LV agenda?



love it  but then again, i love basically all lv SLGs lol.

hope you & mac solve your friendship problems!

i studied for 10 hours (with a trip to whole foods as a break) on thanksgiving.... most productive holiday of my life. can't believe midterms/tests are next week and i've barely studied anything.. want to cry but that would i'm too busy studying LOL what the hell is this.


----------



## MACsarah

There is a rumor around school that we have a physics test tomorrow that will be a large percentage of our grade..and I'm freaking out 

Hottie: that is one hot bag


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> There is a rumor around school that we have a physics test tomorrow that will be a large percentage of our grade..and I'm freaking out
> 
> Hottie: that is one hot bag



people did that all the time to me last year as a practical joke LOL. hopefully they're just trying to pull a fast one on u 

Thank you for the compliment on my new LV. Do you think it'd too big? I might exchange it for the 30 instead. I just like that it can basically hold everything I need.


----------



## MACsarah

I like the 35 on you  It does look a little over-sized but it looks good on you. What are your reasons for exchanging it?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I like the 35 on you  It does look a little over-sized but it looks good on you. What are your reasons for exchanging it?



I don't know if oversized looks good on me tho. thats why, but I kinda like it anyways.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> I don't know if oversized looks good on me tho. thats why, but I kinda like it anyways.



I think it looks effortless on you  But I can see why you would consider getting the 30 instead. 

How are you liking high school?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I think it looks effortless on you  But I can see why you would consider getting the 30 instead.
> 
> How are you liking high school?



I think it is amazing! WAY better than middle school that's for sure.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think it is amazing! WAY better than middle school that's for sure.



That's awesome that you like it!


I myself am trying to figure out what I'm doing in my life starring at a book 24/7..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think it is amazing! WAY better than middle school that's for sure.



Girl, I need to call on your expertise as I am a Louboutin noob. The shoes you posted in the CL new styles thread...when are those going to be available? Because I NEED those multicolor metallic ones!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Girl, I need to call on your expertise as I am a Louboutin noob. The shoes you posted in the CL new styles thread...when are those going to be available? Because I NEED those multicolor metallic ones!



Hi, I honestly have no idea when they come out, I got the pics for one of the Nordstroms SAs, his name is Maurice. I could pm you the link to his FB account and u could ask him when they will be released.


----------



## pinkpol15h

WHO MAKES YOUR FAVOURITE SKINNIES?
I'm restocking up my J Brand skinnies but I need more black jeans.. even black jeggings. Wanna test out other brands.. suggestions please!

PS. I woke up at 9:55 today and had a class at 10:10.. I've never got ready so quickly in my life before LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> WHO MAKES YOUR FAVOURITE SKINNIES?
> I'm restocking up my J Brand skinnies but I need more black jeans.. even black jeggings. Wanna test out other brands.. suggestions please!
> 
> PS. I woke up at 9:55 today and had a class at 10:10.. I've never got ready so quickly in my life before LOL.



I always wear Abercrombie Jeggings, they're so comfy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

k I just saw these, and REALLY like them. but then I saw the back 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Black...ps=63&clkid=3472662481752342152#ht_9317wt_863


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> I always wear Abercrombie Jeggings, they're so comfy!



Same! I got 5 pairs on sale for about $25. I love the dark navy blue ones. 

I've been wearing Cheap monday jeans a lot but I can always rely on my J brand jeans.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Same! I got 5 pairs on sale for about $25. I love the dark navy blue ones.
> 
> I've been wearing Cheap monday jeans a lot but I can always rely on my J brand jeans.



Same! I got a bunch of A&F jeans for like $30. I love the dark wash ones.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> Same! I got a bunch of A&F jeans for like $30. I love the dark wash ones.



I really love A&F bottoms in general. Their shorts are great, jeggings are great and jeans!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I really love A&F bottoms in general. Their shorts are great, jeggings are great and jeans!



Yeah I really wanna buy some tank tops there, like the cotton with lace ones at the bottom and straps. such good quality too.


----------



## MACsarah

Has anyone tied Zara's leather jackets? i want a red one from their TRF line


----------



## LouboutinHottie

my next uggs:
http://www.uggaustralia.ca/kids-bai...var_3280_color=CRS&start=9&cgid=kids-big-kids

what do u think?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hottie, those are so adorable! I love the pink.

And seriously, there are NO Zara's around me, but I googled the jacket & it's super cute. I love it.

I honestly have had no inspiration for shopping lately. It's irritating me, but my wallet is happy...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Hottie, those are so adorable! I love the pink.
> 
> And seriously, there are NO Zara's around me, but I googled the jacket & it's super cute. I love it.
> 
> I honestly have had no inspiration for shopping lately. It's irritating me, but my wallet is happy...



me too  so happy I fit kids sizes lol.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> Has anyone tied Zara's leather jackets? i want a red one from their TRF line



I love Zara! I can't find the red one online, but I found such cute shoes on there 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2011/118169/484081/BASIC+PLATFORM+COURT+SHOE


----------



## BranMan

Hi everyone 
I hope there was no introduction thread after this!
Well, yeah, hey!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Guys, my car finally arrived! Went to pick it up at the dealer yesterday morning!  I'm in love


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/missmini-velvet-20351.html


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Guys, my car finally arrived! Went to pick it up at the dealer yesterday morning!  I'm in love



oooh.... what car did you get?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/missmini-velvet-20351.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> oooh.... what car did you get?



2012 BMW x3 - feels like the space shuttle inside LOL. So many gadgets technologically challenged me cannot work! LOL. It's super user friendly though. I've already pretty much caught on. I love it! 

And I love those Loubs! MUST HAVE.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> 2012 BMW x3 - feels like the space shuttle inside LOL. So many gadgets technologically challenged me cannot work! LOL. It's super user friendly though. I've already pretty much caught on. I love it!
> 
> And I love those Loubs! MUST HAVE.



your so lucky! I'm too scared to get a nice car for my first car, I'd be scared I'd crash it because of inexperience. Yeah those CLs are hot!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I learned to drive on my mom and brother's BMWs so I'm used to it. That's the kind of car I feel most comfortable in. I'm terrified of crashing my brother's car though because it's seriously his pride and joy LOL. So I avoid driving his whenever possible even though it's less expensive than my mom's.


----------



## coachâ¥

C_C: So glad everything finally worked out with your car! Those Loubies are TDF! 

I agree, Abercrombie bottoms are so comfy! I love their sweats and jeggings!

MAC: The Zara jacket is cute, but the leather looks kinda cheap.

I played tennis with the boy a few pages back again today, and can I just say he is the freaking cutest thing alive...in a non obsessive kinda way


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Yay C_C! Glad you got your car!

I just ordered more stuff from Nasty Gal...more than slightly obsessed, but now I have a winter jacket (for California's standards...) a holiday dress and a batwinged top i've wanted for ages!

YAY.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'm in science and I'm soooooo bored!! On tpf during class, such a rebel.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

UGH I really want a Tiffany Fluer De Lis Diamond Key Necklace, but they're SO PRICEY!!! I just cannot believe the 8k price tag. :cry:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> UGH I really want a Tiffany Fluer De Lis Diamond Key Necklace, but they're SO PRICEY!!! I just cannot believe the 8k price tag. :cry:



My mother got a similar and much cheaper version from Juicy.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> My mother got a similar and much cheaper version from Juicy.



That's true but I want it to say tiffany in the box LOL I'm weird like that. I wonder if they have them on eBay


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I am obsessed with this cover right now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2N1gPtE_I&feature=related

they're so good!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They opened for Britney Spears! They were really good!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So what is everyone being for Halloween? I need to start getting a costume together...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Has anyone tried American Apparel costumes? They're so amusing 

Cute, what colour is your car? You are luckyyyyy girl!

I did my first university test! Not too bad. The econ one tmr is going to be killer though  After my test tmr, I'm going straight to Whole Foods and then the YSL makeup counter haha


----------



## MACsarah

I actually didn't know AA stock Halloween costumes now! I was thinking of being a hipster straight out of tumblr for halloween though..

what is everyone else being?


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

taco bell hot sauce packet. hehe i'm so excited. (:


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> taco bell hot sauce packet. hehe i'm so excited. (:



omg, what? that sounds so cool! I can't wait until Halloween


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ That does sound SO cool. Show us a pic when you have one 

Girls, I bought the Sarah mono wallet! With gold hotstamped initials hehe. My SA told me that wallets in north america are mostly gonna be made in US ones so I did a tiny bit of impulsive shopping :$


----------



## MACsarah

^exciting! I got my watch taken in a few notches a few days ago and I hate it. Its too tight now :\


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Which watch is it? I need a gold watch asap.

Had a morning of classes and now instead of studying, I'm going to Whole Foods.. :$
wearing:
Dark grey Gap sweater dress
Black GHW Hermes belt
Black J Brand "The Deal" jeans
Purple patent Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Haha, thanks! I'm super excited too. It's not too exciting, but I'll for sure have pictures up!! The hipster idea is so good though. What are you going to wear??


----------



## MACsarah

I'm not being a hipster anymore since another girl in my dorm is planning on doing that.  but I'm going into town soon to buy a generic costume. Can't wait for halloween  What are you guys doing? anyone still trick-o-treating?

Pink: Just a rose gold MK watch but it was my fav. watch besides my white j12  oh wells. My dad just told me he's going to buy me a patex phillippe watch because I told him I'm into men's watches. My dad never understands me..


----------



## pinkpol15h

I wish I could still trick or treat .. living by yourself really makes you appreciate free food.

I'm going to one party on friday and that'll be it. Math test on tuesday so there's no way I'm going out on the weekend or actual halloween night.

Mac, first world problem right there.

My class today was cancelled! spent my day at Whole Foods and the library.. 
outfit
Black silk t-shirt
Dark wash Levi's skinnies
Navy moccasins
Opening Ceremony X Chloe Sevigny tote

Adele's album is on repeat forever. Does anyone love her like crazy too?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

am I the only one here that doesn't go to halloween parties?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Adele's album is on repeat forever. Does anyone love her like crazy too?



Lol she's good. I'm currently obsessed with 90's and 80's music. All I've been listening to for the past week or so. :shame:

Lots of Aaliyah in my iTunes now.


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> am I the only one here that doesn't go to halloween parties?



_You know how I know that you know that I know_ that you're a freshman?

I'm jk! but no srsly though..

Are halloween parties not popular in your area or do you prefer to not attend them? I totally understand why


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> _You know how I know that you know that I know_ that you're a freshman?
> 
> I'm jk! but no srsly though..
> 
> Are halloween parties not popular in your area or do you prefer to not attend them? I totally understand why



I prefer not to attend them lol.


----------



## MACsarah

Don't you hate it when someone is so attractive you can't focus when you need to?

its just like "whyyy?!"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm going trick or treating. Why don't you like Halloween parties, hottie?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm going trick or treating. Why don't you like Halloween parties, hottie?



I'm not a party person lol


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

ugh, this weekend has flatout sucked for me so far. i was supposed to go iceblocking friday, that didn't happen, then saturday i had to babysit, and i missed a huuuuge party. blah. tonight, i'm trying to convince my mom to let me go to Asia SF with my friend. should be interesting...


----------



## MACsarah

Omg. I wanna go iceblocking now! I hope your weekend/week improves  

I ordered a a berry smoothie which was dark purple and I ended up spilling them on a friend's new suede boots. Now I owe her a new pair of shoes. haha :\


----------



## icycoldice

Would it be too late for me to join the Teenage forum, I'm 19 this year 
BTW Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ of course not! Welcome!


----------



## coachâ¥

Ice blocking 

Happy Halloweeniee everyone!


----------



## MACsarah

A _ghetto_ way of snow sliding. You put a block under your a$$ and slide down a hill. At least thats what I think it is 


Happy halloween to you, too, Coach!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Iceblocking? You crazy kids! What the eff is that? LOL.

I have so much homework and college app stuff to do in these next for weeks. GAHHHH. 

How is school going for everyone?


----------



## MACsarah

You're from the east coast! I first learned about it here  

I'm managing my school work decently right now. haha. I wish I didn't procrastinate as much though. And that my teachers wouldn't assign things during major holidays..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wikipedia says it's a western U.S. thing...hence why I've never heard of it. We use sleds over here LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

the more you know! I had never heard of ice blocking until my friends and I where too bored to function.

Have you decided which college is your first choice yet?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Sort of...LOL. 

Creeping on the languages thread, what's your mother tongue you can't speak? Mandarin?


----------



## MACsarah

Viet & mandarin are suppose to be my mother tongue but I just suck at languages in east asia. I can understand phrases and such but not enough to say that I _know_ the language. I will admit that I'm much better in viet than mandarin.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Iceblocking????? what the hell is that? LOL


----------



## MACsarah

I'm going to quote myself now..


> Default
> A ghetto way of snow sliding. You put a block under your a$$ and slide down a hill. At least thats what I think it is



So what languages do you girlies speak?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> I'm going to quote myself now..
> 
> 
> So what languages do you girlies speak?



english (duh) but I know how to swear in spanish LOL


----------



## MACsarah

LouboutinHottie said:


> english (duh) but *I know how to swear in spanish LO*L



what an amazing gift the universe has blessed you with 

Do you take spanish in school?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What languages DO I speak, or what languages SHOULD I BE ABLE to speak? LOL.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What languages DO I speak, or what languages SHOULD I BE ABLE to speak? LOL.





Starry of my life. I hope I never have children. The disappointment of putting your child trough language lessons and then seeing them fail would be to damn disappointing.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oh languages.
English, obviously, but I can speak some Spanish, and swear in Hebrew and Yiddish. Yay. I've sang in like, 16 different languages though. Italian is super pretty.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Starry of my life. I hope I never have children. The disappointment of putting your child trough language lessons and then seeing them fail would be to damn disappointing.


 
I've decided that all my children are taking french and spanish before age 7 (when your brain stops developing the ability to learn a language fluently). French because I can speak it decently, and spanish because they will need it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't stand Spanish. I'm decent at Italian, can read French alright because it's basically the same as Italian, the pronunciation is just way different, and know a little German and Latin. I would like to learn more and get better.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> what an amazing gift the universe has blessed you with
> 
> Do you take spanish in school?



I used to. lol I'm taking French this year. I still don't know how to speak it


----------



## pinkpol15h

You girls are pretty talented haha I know English, Cantonese, Mandarin, some French and a little bit of German just because my friend took German this year and has been teaching me.

No classes today, I'm going out to grab some breakfast and then studying the day away. Hopefully the coats my SA ordered for me has come in by tonight so I can try them on.. excited!
outfit
Chambray Zara button down
Hot pink J Brand shorts
Black tights & flats


----------



## MACsarah

do you college students ever have class? jk. but no seriously, wtf,dude. I'm so jelly over your free-time  Knowing mandarin is a god-given talent. You should be proud!

CuTe_ClAsSy: OMG YES! I hate spanish! I've never needed to use it, ever. I never visit spain, I never excelled in spanish. 

PurseXaXholic: haha. that's what my parents made my brother and I do  We totally resent them #firstworldproblems. 

omgxitsxemmerz: hebrew is such a cool language  whats your fav. profanity in hebrew?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Arabic and Mandarin pretty much are and will be the most useful languages in the foreseeable future. So if I was going to learn a new one or make my kids learn one it'd be those. I have no desire to learn Mandarin either, so I would chose Arabic. I'd actually like to take some Arabic in college.


----------



## MACsarah

If i ever where to be in the audience of a arabic football match, I'd be the best fan ever. I really think I have the best version of "yallah". But arabic is a beautiful language and I think you'll love it! I'm thinking of taking it up again but I just would rather improve other languages first. 

Did any of you guys have to learn greek in 6th grade? We had to do that as part of our social science grade and it might of been my favorite class.


----------



## coco5

Hey everyone!! I havent been here in a while!im so happy i got a new blackberry, the 93000 curve i think it is.
I speak french, englis and i speak a little spanish.


----------



## MACsarah

^Yay! blackberries are awesome! What phone did you have before?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> If i ever where to be in the audience of a arabic football match, I'd be the best fan ever. I really think I have the best version of "yallah". But arabic is a beautiful language and I think you'll love it! I'm thinking of taking it up again but I just would rather improve other languages first.
> 
> Did any of you guys have to learn greek in 6th grade? We had to do that as part of our social science grade and it might of been my favorite class.



arabic is such a beautiful language. idk i'm the only one here who actually LOVES spanish? I miss learning it, when I'm older I want to travel to some spanish countries like Barcelona, Costa Rica, Brazil (I know its Portuguese, but w.e big dif) I guess just other languages other than english amuse me and sound so beautiful. Like yesterday in French class we were watching a french movie and I was like mesmerized about how beautiful they sounded omg.


----------



## coco5

MACsarah said:


> ^Yay! blackberries are awesome! What phone did you have before?



Haha ITA Blackberries are awesome! Do you have one by the way? One of the major reason I bought it was for bbm lol. Give me ur pin if you have one. I used to have an older blackberry but i havent had a phone in 6 months :O !!
I went shopping today! Bought little riding boots to walk around in and i also went to repetto to buy a cache coeur and tight and leg warmers to go with an Alaia skirt. 
Going looking for Shiseido powder tomorrow. Anyone have any?
Outfit:
Ralph Lauren sweater
TDC jeans
Equitheme riding boots


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

LoubHottie- I'm going to Brazil & Argentina next summer! Soooo stoked, hehe.

I think I've finally picked my top 5 colleges that I have a really good chance/99.9% chance of getting into. It's exciting!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Very exciting!

OT - Mac, what country were you born in, again? I forget. 

I love my blackberry. Best phones out right now IMO.

I have a Botkier Eden bag on its way to me! So excited!


----------



## MACsarah

I could of sworn I posted a reply already! I switched to iphone after years of BB since it just made sense since all of my friends got rid of their BBM. And Sweden


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm thinking of switching to an iPhone.. no blackberries on the market that I'm loving atm.

So I think I'm going to start buying Deborah Lippman nail polishes... so gorge.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I'm thinking of switching to an iPhone.. no blackberries on the market that I'm loving atm.
> 
> So I think I'm going to start buying Deborah Lippman nail polishes... so gorge.





MACsarah said:


> I could of sworn I posted a reply already! I switched to iphone after years of BB since it just made sense since all of my friends got rid of their BBM. And Sweden



Yeah I have the iPhone 4, BBs confuse me so much.


----------



## princezss

LouboutinHottie said:


> I prefer not to attend them lol.



Your not the only one.. I feel the same way sometimes.. and Im from toronto as well


----------



## LouboutinHottie

princezss said:


> Your not the only one.. I feel the same way sometimes.. and Im from toronto as well



Oh lucky, I'm in oakville, but I love going into TO every once in a while. Amazing shopping!


----------



## mcb100

hey how's everyone doing? and what's everyone doing for the holidays this year? I've decided to get my christmas shopping started this month, because next month the malls are going to be so hectic. It's tricky buying for others. I bought my few close friends stuff from Victoria's Secret (pajamas, hoodies, fragrance) and I think I'm just going to get my boyfriend pricey cologne and a bunch of clothes. I'm big into makeup and jewelry lately so clothes and shoes have taken a backseat. I'm also looking for a part time job but nowhere near me is hiring. Gahhhh.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm trying to get ahead on the holiday shopping...does anyone know how the shopping in Vegas is? I'm going to be there over Thanksgiving Break and I figured I could do some heavy gift shopping there...?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was in NYC this weekend and guess what I got?......................my first pair of Loubs! So excited! I also got a pomme cles from LV, some clothes from Barney's, and some Jewelry from Henri Bendel. Very successful weekend! I also submitted my first college app before I left!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I was in NYC this weekend and guess what I got?......................my first pair of Loubs! So excited! I also got a pomme cles from LV, some clothes from Barney's, and some Jewelry from Henri Bendel. Very successful weekend! I also submitted my first college app before I left!



OMGGG  POST A PIC. NOWWW.


ugh I feel like a freak, I've been watching Disney classic movies all weekend ush: oh my god The Little Mermaid & Aladdin all weekend LOL


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Okay, *MAC* I know you hate Uggs, but I need everyone's opinions. I love Uggs right now, so comfy and warm.

I already have 2 shorter boots, I want something taller. I also can't decide if I want a bright colour or something classic.
Which out of the following should I get?

*Tall Classic in Black*






*Tall Classic in Pink*





*Bailey Tripple Button in Gray*





or

*Cardy in Gray*


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I'd get the pink ones!

Cute, I think we're all expecting some pictures 

One of my classes ended early so I went to the Chanel mu counter today to pick up a new powder.. vitalumiere éclat! love it, so excited to wear it tmr. Buying makeup is really addictive.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I'd get the pink ones!
> 
> Cute, I think we're all expecting some pictures
> 
> One of my classes ended early so I went to the Chanel mu counter today to pick up a new powder.. vitalumiere éclat! love it, so excited to wear it tmr. *Buying makeup is really addictive.*



It really is ^^^

I already have purple uggs, so I might get the black tall ones, but I LOVEE the pink ones so much. I'd have to try them on to know which ones I want.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

k is this site legit? 

http://www.uggbootsmadeinaustralia.com.au/ugg-boots-made-in-australia.aspx


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like the pink ones too! But the black ones are probably way more practical.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I'm currently obsessed with hellraisers! SO cute and BA(: It's at the top of my wishlist (yes...i'm already making mine)
I think the Black UGGS are more practical...but the Pink ones are precious.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

If this site is legit I'm going to get these: http://www.uggbootsmadeinaustralia.com.au/Roxy_Ugg_Boots_Sand.aspx

But I'm still unsure about the authenticity...

Also the black knit things to go over my short boots.
http://www.uggbootsmadeinaustralia.com.au/Cardy_Socks_Black.aspx


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I like the pink ones too! But the black ones are probably way more practical.



OMG. SHOW US UR LOUBS!!!!!! I wanna seeeeeeeeeeee the pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I WISH these came in my size....

http://www.uggbootsmadeinaustralia.com.au/Igloo_Tall_Ugg_Boots_Cestnut.aspx

Not available anymore  Otherwise those are the ones I would get in a heartbeat.

I need to go shopping soooo badly!
Want to get a bunch of leggings from American Apparel
http://www.americanapparel.com/rsa8349p.html?cid=905
http://www.americanapparel.com/rsat304.html?cid=905


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I've heard good things about AA leggings!

I wouldn't trust site like those.. it's so easy to be tricked nowadays, especially if you're really naive like me LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love American Apparel leggings! Wearing them right now.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I've heard good things about AA leggings!
> 
> I wouldn't trust site like those.. it's so easy to be tricked nowadays, especially if you're really naive like me LOL



Yeah the site is advertised on TPF, so that's sort of an enabler lol. 

Yeah I'm going into Toronto tomorrow to buy me some AA leggings


----------



## coachâ¥

I need to try a new powder also. I'm getting sick of the MAC studio fix. Let me know how it is pink!

Cute, what Loubs did you get?!?!

I have had no life outside of school. I've worked on papers and studied the last few friday nights, and I can FINALLY have my social life back.


----------



## mcb100

Is anybody doing Black Friday this year? I might go to Best Buy and Ulta but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I do Black Friday every year with my mom, aunt, and grandma. I'm excited! 

I got Indigo Maggies. I will post pics but I think my mom threw my camera cord away so I have to get a new one. 

I'm exhausted. I went to see Breaking Dawn at Midnight and then I went to a party last night on practically no sleep. Everyone was obnoxiously $h!tfaced. I should have just come home and slept. I looked fabulous though! Not that anyone there was in any state to remember how I looked LOL.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I do Black Friday every year with my mom, aunt, and grandma. I'm excited!
> 
> I got Indigo Maggies. I will post pics but I think my mom threw my camera cord away so I have to get a new one.
> 
> I'm exhausted. I went to see Breaking Dawn at Midnight and then I went to a party last night on practically no sleep. Everyone was obnoxiously $h!tfaced. I should have just come home and slept. I looked fabulous though! Not that anyone there was in any state to remember how I looked LOL.



LOL I'm doing black friday this year as well, going down to Florida for it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL I'm doing black friday this year as well, going down to Florida for it



You MUST get those pink Daffs in your avatar! They look so fab on you!

I think my next pair of Loubs will be Daffs...


----------



## coachâ¥

I go black friday shopping every year as well

Cute, what a waste of an outfit haha!

LouboutinHottie, cute is right, you need those Dafs. They look gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really appreciate that Cute and Hottie are our names...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You MUST get those pink Daffs in your avatar! They look so fab on you!
> 
> I think my next pair of Loubs will be Daffs...



welcome to the CL addiction 

Yes I am getting them!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coach&#9829;;20391605 said:
			
		

> I go black friday shopping every year as well
> 
> Cute, what a waste of an outfit haha!
> 
> LouboutinHottie, cute is right, you need those Dafs. They look gorgeous!



yes I will be getting them for my bday!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really appreciate that Cute and Hottie are our names...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Am I the only one that feels I could take over the world whenever I wear my CLs? 


LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Am I the only one that feels I could take over the world whenever I wear my CLs?
> 
> 
> LOL



Nope


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Nope



ok good


----------



## pinkpol15h

Coach, I'm really liking the powder so far. It doesn't give a matte finish, which i like. It also doesn't dry my skin out, which says a lot since i have sad, dry skin in the winter.

Can't believe it's November already! 
I'm off to pick up some holiday eggnog starbucks (with excessive amounts of cinnamon) then study my life away.

I'm so tempted by all the CL talk here. Makes me want to go buy some


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm dieing for a pair of ankle wedges like this, and I found these two pairs. Can't decide which pair I like better.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5&P_name=Rick+Owens&N=306545067&bmUID=jf8NNSs

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Alice+and+Olivia&N=306545067&bmUID=jf8O7eq


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like the Alice & Olivia ones!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Coach, I'm really liking the powder so far. It doesn't give a matte finish, which i like. It also doesn't dry my skin out, which says a lot since i have sad, dry skin in the winter.
> 
> *Can't believe it's November already! *
> I'm off to pick up some holiday eggnog starbucks (with excessive amounts of cinnamon) then study my life away.
> 
> I'm so tempted by all the CL talk here. Makes me want to go buy some



Me neither! It does not feel like November! 

Tomorrow is my last day before Thanksgiving break. Hallelujah! 

And Oh! I almost forgot! I got into college this weekend! It's not my first choice, but at least I know I am in somewhere!


----------



## MACsarah

Those rick Owen shoes are fabulous


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ITA. I love Alice + Olivia, but the rick owens ones are much prettier (IMHO)


----------



## coachâ¥

My last day was today!

Congrats on getting into one of your colleges cute!

I love the Rick Owens, but I feel like they would be an awkward height, I need to go try them on.

BTWWW PURSIE UPDATE YOUR BLOGG!!!!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Congrats on college, Cute! 
I love the A+O ones, Coach! I have a similar pair. (:
Any of ya'll doing something special for Thanksgiving? I'm trying to pick out a dinner outfit as I type...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^I always go to my grandma's for Thanksgiving. I'm wearing a black Alice & Olivia dress and gold Juicy mary jane pumps.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Wiaow ladies, I haven't been on here in so long - if any of you even remember me that is! How is everyone? I fear I will be addicted to TPF like the old times, so I can kiss my article writing goodbye..


----------



## pinkpol15h

Congratulations Cute!! You deserve it 

Coach, Rick Owens all the way. Amazing.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I like the Rick Owen boots!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LOL I laughed at this


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^hahahahahaha! 

I had a very successful Black Friday! How'd you ladies make out?


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ahh what did everyone get for Black Friday?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I wasn't allowed to go cuz I skipped a class on thursday


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## LouboutinHottie

ahahaha ok enough with the gifs maddie XD


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> I wasn't allowed to go cuz I skipped a class on thursday



Bad girl! What did you do?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Bad girl! What did you do?



I ditched gym and my mom got mad LOL!


----------



## coachâ¥

I bought All Saints military boots over the weekend, and I haven't taken them off. I'm in love


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ You are so lucky! Allsaints is beyond. I would've never bet you were an Allsaints girl though 

I was supposed to study all day but somehow I spent my day shopping.. lol. I'm staying up tonight to study now since obviously trying on Gucci flats and picking out Christmas plates from Pottery Barn were more important.
wore:
Chambray Zara dress shirt
Fleur D'Ecosse Hermes scarf
Black J Brand skinnies
Black velvet flats


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Okay so I know this may make me a freak, but have you guys ever been on omgpop.com? K well I am obsessed with the games there (ya girl gamer here LOL) and for me to get gold star I need 10 recruits, can you guys click this link and be my recruit? 

http://www.omgpop.com/?r=chid3


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I should be finishing college apps...but of course I have zero motivation. So don't want to go back to school tomorrow. It's so peaceful not having to deal with my annoying classmates on a daily basis. Only a few more weeks till Christmas Break though!

I need a beach. I think I'm going to talk my mom into going to the Caribbean over New Year's LOL. All my apps will be turned in by then and I can just kick back and relax!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

UGH I am so desperate to go shopping! Have you ladies ever heard of Aritizia & TNA? I'm sure the Canadian ladies have, well I really wanna go and buy some TNA stuff. My mom won't let me since I skipped gym the other day


----------



## MACsarah

aritzia is a store that carries TNA right? I'm only really familiar with holts


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MACsarah said:


> aritzia is a store that carries TNA right? I'm only really familiar with holts



Ya it's really popular here. I wanna buy some more stuff ahh


----------



## pinkpol15h

Popular would be an understatement haha. It's right up there with the ANF/HCO hype here in Canada.

When does Winter break start for everyone? My last final is on the 19th... I'm literally counting the days.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have a half day the 21st I think. I get out really late this year.


----------



## coachâ¥

My last final is the 20th. 

Those of you that own the LV cles/key pouch, how useful is it? I'm thinking about buying it for myself for a Christmas/Final present, and can't decide if it is worth it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love mine! I hang it off my car key and stick my liscense, credit card, and some cash in it. Very handy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

My last day is the 23rd  I get out so late this year wtf.


----------



## MACsarah

the 22nd, which is pretty late considering all the students need to fly back home to celebrate the holidays..

edit: actually, the 20th. hahha. just had my friend tell me that. opps. I guess i cant complain


----------



## LouboutinHottie

So what are your ladies's plans for this weekend?

I'm going to Calgary to pick up my skis, I have an on hill tryout on the 16th  so excited.


----------



## mcb100

nothing new. just christmas gift shopping for my friends. the mall today was so busy it was scary. there were even a few car accidents that I passed on the drive home, it was really crowded. I only have one more friend to shop for. I love shopping for others.
   From Santa this year I'm getting this Tiffanys bangle http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+dream&search=1 I know it's probably overpriced for silver, but it's simple and I'm in love with it, a new pair of Uggs, and then some little things.....probably a GPS system as well. Is anyone asking for anything this Christmas? The dog is also getting a new sweater and some bones.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I've been working on making a list and getting things that I'm going to need for college next year. For those of you in college, who have been to college, or lived at school (boarding school), do you have any suggestions for must-haves in dorms, etc.? any tips for what to bring, what not to bring?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Someone's ahead of the game there!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Someone's ahead of the game there!


 
Let's be honest, you should be surprised I wasn't doing this years ago.


----------



## mcb100

PurseXaXholic said:


> I've been working on making a list and getting things that I'm going to need for college next year. For those of you in college, who have been to college, or lived at school (boarding school), do you have any suggestions for must-haves in dorms, etc.? any tips for what to bring, what not to bring?


 
i go over my best friend's dorm room all the time. I was just there a few weeks ago. Most of them are apartment style, with four-six people under one roof and there's usually two people to a room, unless you're the lucky one who gets there own room. (There's usually only one single room per apartment and anyone who gets it is lucky.) Definitely bring stuff to decorate the walls with or it'll look pretty boring. My friend covers the walls with posters, and photographs because you aren't allowed to paint the walls, and otherwise it can look kinda boring. Lots of bright colors. Bring soft bedding and stuff to organize yourself, because there isn't a lot of room. A mini fridge could come in handy. Lots of bins and containers. For example, my friend uses a container labeled with her name on it to seperate her bath&body stuff from the other people's bath stuff that live there as well. Just basic food, shoes, clothes, school supplies and you'll be fine. =)


----------



## coachâ¥

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...p+1-c+288158-r+101287466+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ I'm in love with this.


----------



## MACsarah

You will be the most popular girl on the floor if you own a handheld vacuum. Bring a mattress cover, like a tempurpedic one, since dorm mattresses are worth about 1 penny. You will need speakers and headphones. There's really no way to get around that. Bring rolls of quarters. You will not be the most popular girl on your floor, but you will be everyone's favorite person on campus. Don't forget lots of bins/cups to put your_ useless_ stuff in. 

Last but not least, don't forget underwear.


----------



## pinkpol15h

PurseXaXholic said:


> I've been working on making a list and getting things that I'm going to need for college next year. For those of you in college, who have been to college, or lived at school (boarding school), do you have any suggestions for must-haves in dorms, etc.? any tips for what to bring, what not to bring?



Girl update your blog 

I'm going to try my best to impart some college life wisdom onto you 
- one or two shower caddies
- noise-reduction earphones/headphones (I'm positive all my roommates are nocturnal)
- as many organizational items as ikea has. you're given a pretty limited amount of space and girls have a ton of necessary crap so organization is key.
- your own mattress if you can.. i wasn't allowed to bring one -.-
- your own vacuum, a small one (super handy) and a big one
- colourful bedding because dorm rooms are pretty bland and depressing (or at least mine is). i brought crisp white sheets (my favourite kind) but i'm switching to colourful ones next semester.
- multiple pairs of flip flops
- your own electric water bowler (made of glass, not plastic)
- lots of personal items! this ties in with the colourful bedding. dorm rooms are so depressing, the best way is to make them as personalized as possible
- a ton of inexpensive wallets, clutches, bags, shoes.. for those crazy nights, you won't want to even think about making sure nothing spills on your favourite shoes. this applies especially for frosh.
- bring some cozy blankets just in case. i control the temperature on my side of the room (i live in suite-style) but i have some friends who are freezing in their rooms.

i hope this helped!


I did my economics test this morning and then went to buy a new pair of Acne pants! My first Acne piece, and I'm hooked.

What is everyone getting their families/friends? I NEED IDEAS!


----------



## mcb100

i got my friends Ulta, Sephora, & Victoria's Secret gift cards. I got them items that they picked out themselves and also Philosophy bath & body sets from Ulta. It depends on what they like. I have a lot of friends into makeup and stuff? I also got my one friend nice blankets for her new apartment and candles, that type of thing.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I'm going to have to get a hand-held vacuum for sure!


----------



## MACsarah

I can't believe you and cute are graduating this year! What are you guys planning on wearing to prom?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I can't believe you and cute are graduating this year! What are you guys planning on wearing to prom?



We're so old!  I don't know yet. I do have graduation shoes though.


----------



## MACsarah

ugh. teachers suck  They put everything in the last few weeks. I haven't gotten any sleep at all and I have class in a few hours (saturday classes are the best..). ugh. FML. All I want to do it go home, see friends and just relax. 

What shoes are you planning on wearing? Do you have to wear all white for your grad ceremony?


----------



## coachâ¥

Omg MAC, tell me about it. The last few weeks I have been studying for ACT, and getting review sheets and extra credit in before finals.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Hellloo everyone! 

Ouuu Cute, I wanna know what shoes they are as well!

Can't believe it's Saturday night already.. I have a hot date with my management notes.
Went to the library to study, then did some pre-Christmas shopping + dinner with my parents, wore:
navy/white striped sweater
french connection white quilted jacket
acne "kick pant" in black, slightly cuffed
jeffrey campbell "pixie" booties in black suede
club monaco faux fur stole
cartier ballon bleu watch

I've been eyeing the ALC white tuxedo blazer for the longer time but I can't justify spending almost a grand on it. So frustrated #FWP


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Hellloo everyone!
> 
> Ouuu Cute, I wanna know what shoes they are as well!
> 
> Can't believe it's Saturday night already.. *I have a hot date with my management notes.*
> Went to the library to study, then did some pre-Christmas shopping + dinner with my parents, wore:
> navy/white striped sweater
> french connection white quilted jacket
> acne "kick pant" in black, slightly cuffed
> jeffrey campbell "pixie" booties in black suede
> club monaco faux fur stole
> cartier ballon bleu watch
> 
> I've been eyeing the ALC white tuxedo blazer for the longer time but I can't justify spending almost a grand on it. So frustrated #FWP



Kinky.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I went to a dance at my school last night. Totally lame. And I look gross in the pictures. Seriously bad lighting. 

I'm not sure what the rules on shoes are, but I don't care. Mine are sparkly and multicolored. They just said white dress, and I'm wearing a white dress. So I will wear whatever dang shoes I please despite the shaking of your heads, you hear that administration! hahaha


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

i'm awful. i've done ZERO christmas/hanukkah shopping...i'm screwing myself over.
however, i did get a car yesterday! i'm in love...even though i don't have my license yet. 
right now, i'm just making a wishlist for christmas...what's on y'all's?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Car before license? You're on the ball! haha. What type of car is it?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I went to a dance at my school last night. Totally lame. And I look gross in the pictures. Seriously bad lighting.
> 
> I'm not sure what the rules on shoes are, but I don't care. *Mine are sparkly and multicolored.* They just said white dress, and I'm wearing a white dress. So I will wear whatever dang shoes I please despite the shaking of your heads, you hear that administration! hahaha



pics?


----------



## MACsarah

Congrats on the car!

I'm asking for a new blaneciaga city since apparently the new ones have a different type of leather, Rick owen draped leather jacket, Baking supplies, new computer, Joe malone goodies, and more useless stuff


----------



## purselove96

I'm new to this thread this is such a fun idea for us younger girls to chat! Love it!

So I asked for a new wallet for xmas I think I'm going to get a LV one that matches one of my bags. also I just got a new iphone, so I think that counts as a xmas present as well. 
Didn't ask for anything else particularly this year. But we'll see, I love surprises.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, Bals without tassels just seem weird to me. AND OH GOSH. RO leather jacket? Colour me jelly. Pics if/when you get it!! 

I think I'm asking for a Mulberry Alexa or Bayswater, something small and sparkly from Chanel, and maybe an iPhone 4S. It looks so sick but I'm a Crackberry addict at heart..


----------



## LouboutinHottie

woah new layout


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Mac, Bals without tassels just seem weird to me. AND OH GOSH. RO leather jacket? Colour me jelly. Pics if/when you get it!!
> 
> I think I'm asking for a Mulberry Alexa or Bayswater, something small and sparkly from Chanel, and maybe an iPhone 4S. It looks so sick but I'm a Crackberry addict at heart..



I think the new iPhone looks really sweet too, but I don't think I can give up my Blackberry...what I really want is a Blackberry I can talk to LOL


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think the new iPhone looks really sweet too, but I don't think I can give up my Blackberry...what I really want is a Blackberry I can talk to LOL



Blackberries confuse me SO much idk why! Just whenever I use a blackberry I feel so lost. Maybe I'm just too used to the iPhone.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Blackberries confuse me SO much idk why! Just whenever I use a blackberry I feel so lost. Maybe I'm just too used to the iPhone.



I'm sure that's what it is. iPhones confuse me because I'm so used to blackberries.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm sure that's what it is. iPhones confuse me because I'm so used to blackberries.



LOL  I feel like I haven't talked in this thread for ageesss!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

@Cute- it's a 2008 Chevy Silverado! 

I'm replacing the BB with an iPhone from my dad for Christmas...I don't know what to ask for from my mom though...hmm, decisions decisions.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^A TRUCK! I always thought I would look really cute driving a truck. :sunnies


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm a sucker for the cool apps.. Instagram, Pudding cam.. basically a lot of the camera apps lol. I might just wait for the iPhone 5.

Ugh, my first university exam in less than 12 hours, I am NOT excited -.-


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I'm a sucker for the cool apps.. Instagram, Pudding cam.. basically a lot of the camera apps lol. I might just wait for the iPhone 5.
> 
> Ugh, my first university exam in less than 12 hours, I am NOT excited -.-



I hope you do well!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Mac, Bals without tassels just seem weird to me. AND OH GOSH. RO leather jacket? Colour me jelly. Pics if/when you get it!!
> 
> I think I'm asking for a Mulberry Alexa or Bayswater, something small and sparkly from Chanel, and maybe an iPhone 4S. It looks so sick but I'm a Crackberry addict at heart..



Def will if I can convince my mom to get it for me. I was so close to getting a vince look-a-like but decided against it. They are so beautiful though..


----------



## pinkpol15h

Helmut Lang is also a good cheaper alternative, but I think RO just does it like no one else.

Thanks LouboutinH 

I actually got my midterm result back already. They came out six hours after the exam lol.. Another reason why I love all-multiple choice tests! I am now officially getting a 4.0 in my management course  so decided to reward myself with new winter jackets from Margiela and Junya Watanabe CDG.. yay shopping.


----------



## MACsarah

CONGRATULATIONS, PINK! that is awesome! You should be so proud! 

I didn't like the leather to much in the HL :\ what is your favorite leather jacket?


----------



## pinkpol15h

I used to want the Bal leather jacket so badly but my heart belongs to Rick Owens now  

Had my last exam today! I'm all packed up and just sitting here, waiting for my parents to come pick me up. So excited to go home and see the Christmas decorations 

I have no idea what I'm wearing on Christmas! Have you guys planned your outfits out yet?


----------



## coachâ¥

I never thought I would say it, but I am SO tired of shopping. I have gone to three malls today finishing up my mom's Christmas shopping. Who knew how hard it was to find Ferragamo loafers...

Outfit (I swear I'm not gothic):
black Burberry quilted jacket
black chunky knit sweater
dark washed J Brand jeggings
black All Saints military boots
black Jumbo/classic Burberry scarf


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too! Went to two different malls and sat in traffic forever to get my mom's presents. She's worth it though


----------



## coachâ¥

I was Santa's helper and bought her gifts for my dad, and brothers so she could get a massage. What was I thinking?

My school's winter dance is tonight, and I can't decide if I'm made or glad I'm not going


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Be glad. My dance was so lame. I should definitely not have gone. 

I bought my mom and brother's gifts from my dad, because he's clueless. He offered to go with me, but he just slows me down and has a heart attack every time he looks at a price tag. So I said he could stay home if he wanted.  

I'm so excited for Christmas! I wish it would snow though!


----------



## pinkpol15h

It's raining on Christmas over here, so lame. I've never had a legit white Christmas before..

Went to the library (catching up on math homework.. yeah), then a small Christmas party:
Chambray Zara button up
Hot pink J Brand cut offs
black knit tights
Black suede JC Pixie
Grey Margiela jacket http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...giela-double-breasted-coat-item-10115553.aspx
BCBG cocktail rings, gold deer head ring, Cartier Ballon Bleu watch


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's raining here too. Boo. I want snow!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Guys...I'm officially a Louboutin addict. It's a problem.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE, everyone! :xtree:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did you all die? Or are you just in food and present comas? Hope everybody had a fabulous Christmas!


----------



## MACsarah

Merry xmas and happy new years everyone! Hope santa was nice to everyone this year! I haven't opened any of my major gifts yet but so far I'm very happy with my gifts. What is everyone wearing for new years?


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone! It has been so long since my last post/visit to this thread and purse forum, in general. I hope you all enjoyed the holidays!


----------



## shopmagnet

I kinda need to update my wish list.. I kind of forgot I wanted those things and bought other items instead. :shame:


----------



## shopmagnet

Heading out.
Wearing: 
Henri Bendel long blue crystal necklace/ Matching blue crystal H.B. bubble ring
Vintage oversize cranberry red button up shirt
Faux mink Elie Tahari coat
Black leggings
Stuart Weitzman's 5050
Burberry Check Print Shoulder bag


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ughhh no idea what I'm doing for New Years = no idea what I'm wearing.

Getting a quick haircut then meeting up with some friends at a tea lounge to satisfy my taro bubble tea craving. (Which reminds me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkaaOei6oZ8 "Sh*t Asian Girls Say" LOL)

Wearing:
"Little Miss Sunshine" Junkfood tee
Black J Brand skinnies
Black velvet theory blazer
Black suede JC Pixie wedges
Gold thin rings, white rock cut cocktail ring


----------



## MACsarah

Parents just told me i'm not aloud to go out on NYE. 


brb, contemplating suicide.

back:
PINK's video cheered me up. thanks babe


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^  Did they say why?


----------



## MACsarah

Parents have decided to parent. Blegh.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Mac, I thought you would like that 
What did you end up doing for NYE then? What did everyone do for the countdown?

I thought I was going to have a chill night with my friends but we ended up going to a house party, so I just wore a white v-neck + cardigan, black skinnies & a lanvin feather necklace. 

I got home at 5am but had to wake up early to grab brunch with a best friend before she left for school  wore:
E&J Laurent button-up
White v-neck (the parentals are trying to break my bad habit of collecting v-neck t-shirts lol)
Levi's cigarette jeans
Black suede JC Pixie wedges


----------



## sarahlouise06

Happy New Year everyone!! 

How did everyone celebrate NYE? I went to Dublin for the weekend with a few friends, it was fantastic - the atmosphere was electric and we had such fun. 

I wore:

ASOS BLACK feather dress
Zara blazer
Christian Louboutin Very Prive peep toe heels
Chanel 2.55

I _think_ I just uploaded a picture of the outfit to my Twitter, well at least I hope I did. 

P.s. Do any of you guys still blog, or use Tumblr? Share your links as I'd love to read some!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> *Mac, I thought you would like that
> What did you end up doing for NYE then? What did everyone do for the countdown?
> *
> I thought I was going to have a chill night with my friends but we ended up going to a house party, so I just wore a white v-neck + cardigan, black skinnies & a lanvin feather necklace.
> 
> I got home at 5am but had to wake up early to grab brunch with a best friend before she left for school  wore:
> E&J Laurent button-up
> White v-neck (the parentals are trying to break my bad habit of collecting v-neck t-shirts lol)
> Levi's cigarette jeans
> Black suede JC Pixie wedges



maybe during the 2012, but when I have plans with my friends on NYE that are suppose to be exciting, i don't need parents! I ended up staying in my room sulking on skype all night. I totally have a life.

Did you end up getting everything you wanted for xmas? I didn't but it was good none the less  No RO jacket and I went to the balenciaga store and didn't really want a new one after all. Did Balenciaga change their leather or something? Because i'm positive it didn't feel...the same? Then I wanted a pair of miu miu booties and they didn't have my size. It was just a mess of x-mas present shopping for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sarahlouise06 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> How did everyone celebrate NYE? I went to Dublin for the weekend with a few friends, it was fantastic - the atmosphere was electric and we had such fun.
> 
> I wore:
> 
> ASOS BLACK feather dress
> Zara blazer
> Christian Louboutin Very Prive peep toe heels
> Chanel 2.55
> 
> I _think_ I just uploaded a picture of the outfit to my Twitter, well at least I hope I did.
> 
> P.s. Do any of you guys still blog, or use Tumblr? Share your links as I'd love to read some!



You looked fab! And you have good taste in Champagne  Yumm!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'm a little late but, Happy new year everyone!  What have you all been up to? This thread has been kinda dead lately  I'm going shopping on thursday I'm so excited as I haven't shopped in SO long!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Have fun! 

Late night college apps consumed a lot of my break, as I was doing fun stuff during the day  I'm exhausted! Break was not relaxing at all. All I did was go go go. Back to school on Wednesday for me  

On a happier note I'm starting to plan my Spring Break trip to Paris!


----------



## MACsarah

I hope pursie is going with you to paris 

Bring me back some macaroons!


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> maybe during the 2012, but when I have plans with my friends on NYE that are suppose to be exciting, i don't need parents! I ended up staying in my room sulking on skype all night. I totally have a life.
> 
> Did you end up getting everything you wanted for xmas? I didn't but it was good none the less  No RO jacket and I went to the balenciaga store and didn't really want a new one after all. Did Balenciaga change their leather or something? Because i'm positive it didn't feel...the same? Then I wanted a pair of miu miu booties and they didn't have my size. It was just a mess of x-mas present shopping for me.



Which booties did you want? Miu Mius do not fit the arch of my feet at all, which sucks because I've been eyeing a pair of pink suede peep toe platforms for the longest time.
I loathe my wide feet. I've been shopping for a pair of conservative black leather pumps for business events but CLs and JCs pinch my toes like no tomorrow.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Listen to you, pink! "conservative black leather pumps for business events" you're such a grown up! LOL


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Which booties did you want? Miu Mius do not fit the arch of my feet at all, which sucks because I've been eyeing a pair of pink suede peep toe platforms for the longest time.
> I loathe my wide feet. I've been shopping for a pair of conservative black leather pumps for business events but CLs and JCs pinch my toes like no tomorrow.



I'm not really sure if I have normal feet, or wide. Probably a combination but there's no way I can wear Jimmy choos. I haven't seen a pair that fits my toes and heel at the same time :\ So do not feel alone on JCs just not fitting properly. 

I can't find the shoes online but they are sparkly two-toned booties with a banana-form heel. 

and business events? Girl, you are growing up!  [Said that before i saw cute_classy's post! hahahaha. looks like we were all thinking the same!]


----------



## alyssa18

Long time no post haha. My fall was insanely busy I was in my senior musical and of couse all the college stuff. Which I'm completely finished with thank god! I still have not decided where im going yet though. My Xmas and NYE was amazing. I recently have gotten really into twitter. What are your guys usernames?


----------



## pinkpol15h

And I feel quite grown up at all these events! Such a good excuse to buy more blouses 

Mac I know exactly which you're talking about! The pale pink with glitter, super cute.


----------



## pinkpol15h

WATCHING VAMPIRE DIARIES TONIGHT!! I will never stop loving this show haha.

Going over to a friend's house after to watch some Chinese film, wearing:
dark denim Phillip Lim studded, cropped jacket
black GapBody long sleeve
black extra long tights
maroon GHW feather headband
light grey cashmere scarf
black UGGs


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> WATCHING VAMPIRE DIARIES TONIGHT!! I will never stop loving this show haha.
> 
> Going over to a friend's house after to watch some Chinese film, wearing:
> dark denim Phillip Lim studded, cropped jacket
> black GapBody long sleeve
> black extra long tights
> maroon GHW feather headband
> light grey cashmere scarf
> black UGGs



You seem to have forgotten pants? 

I'm kidding with you!  Your studded jacket sounds cool though! How is it warm enough in canada to be wearing denim jackets though?!


----------



## sarahlouise06

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You looked fab! And you have good taste in Champagne  Yumm!



Thank you  Oh dear, no more drinking up!! Well on second thought, as Mark Twain says - 'Too much of anything is bad, but too much Champagne is just right.' 



alyssa18 said:


> Long time no post haha. My fall was insanely busy I was in my senior musical and of couse all the college stuff. Which I'm completely finished with thank god! I still have not decided where im going yet though. My Xmas and NYE was amazing. I recently have gotten really into twitter. What are your guys usernames?



Mine is sarahlouise06 - what's yours? I've sold my soul to Twitter, I can't get off it! It's so addictive. BTW - How/where did you find your Tumblr background? I signed up last week, but can't seem to find a layout that I like  it's confusing. Perhaps I'm special...

Ah ladddiesss, I am loving the fact the new season is on its way. YAY. Although the weather here is questionable, which of course influences wardrobe choices. Boooooo.


----------



## MACsarah

Has anyone been to the Seychelles islands? My friend is planning a trip for all of is and is considering the seychelles or the mauritius. I saw some google images of the Seychelles and it looks like it will be my "light at the end of the tunnel" for me until spring break!


sarahlouise06 said:


> Ah ladddiesss, I am loving the fact the new season is on its way. YAY. Although the weather here is questionable, which of course influences wardrobe choices. Boooooo.



Do you wear rain boots when it rains to do you take a chance and hope your shoes don't get wet when it rains? I personally get very excited when I get a chance to wear my welies.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> You seem to have forgotten pants?
> 
> I'm kidding with you!  Your studded jacket sounds cool though! How is it warm enough in canada to be wearing denim jackets though?!



Girl, tights are pants when at home! It's been ridiculously cold, thank goodness I go from indoors to car to indoors again 

Wish I could go on a real vacation for spring break! I have reading week instead -.- and then in the summer, I'll most likely be doing an internship again.. Next summer my parents want me to take extra classes.. SIGH. Want to go to Bora Bora!! Pics look amazing.

A couple more months until the weather turns warmer over here.. the worst is yet to come though.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Girl, tights are pants when at home! It's been ridiculously cold, thank goodness I go from indoors to car to indoors again
> 
> Wish I could go on a real vacation for spring break! I have reading week instead -.- and then in the summer, I'll most likely be doing an internship again.. Next summer my parents want me to take extra classes.. SIGH. Want to go to Bora Bora!! Pics look amazing.
> 
> A couple more months until the weather turns warmer over here.. the worst is yet to come though.



Excuse my ignorance, but what is a reading week? Hopefully your internship will do something with clothes  Maybe the business/finance section of a fashion house?  I wish all vacation spots could have a fabulous name like Bora Bora! Its so fun and festive to say.  I'm sure between your classes/internship, you can find at least 1 week to maybe go away somewhere! Summer is about getting your tan on.


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> Has anyone been to the Seychelles islands? My friend is planning a trip for all of is and is considering the seychelles or the mauritius. I saw some google images of the Seychelles and it looks like it will be my "light at the end of the tunnel" for me until spring break!
> 
> 
> Do you wear rain boots when it rains to do you take a chance and hope your shoes don't get wet when it rains? I personally get very excited when I get a chance to wear my welies.



Seychelles is beautiful, as is Bora Bora but both aren't really known as exciting islands. I mean they're more of a honeymoon paradise, the only entertainment you'll find is in hotels and even at that it won't be anything huge/won't run until very late. So I guess if you would like to party, or have fun then perhaps Seychelles isn't for you - unless you'd prefer to chill out and relax, if so then it's definitely the right spot!

I love to wear my wellies  it rains a lot here so I do get quite good use out of them, my only issue being that I don't wear them to work as wellies don't really compliment my work outfits LOL. I reallyyy want the short Jimmy Choo Hunter wellies in black, but it's a bit too late now. I will buy them next year, normal hunters will have to do for now!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I feel like it's been forever since I've been on here...! I had a lovely Christmas & an even better NYE- so fun!

Mac, if you end up going to the Seychelles, I might cry. That's a dream vacation spot for me!!


----------



## MACsarah

I'll try to pick you up in norcal and stuff you in my luggage? deal?  



sarahlouise06 said:


> Seychelles is beautiful, as is Bora Bora but both aren't really known as exciting islands. I mean they're more of a honeymoon paradise, the only entertainment you'll find is in hotels and even at that it won't be anything huge/won't run until very late. So I guess if you would like to party, or have fun then perhaps Seychelles isn't for you - unless you'd prefer to chill out and relax, if so then it's definitely the right spot!
> 
> I love to wear my wellies  it rains a lot here so I do get quite good use out of them, my only issue being that I don't wear them to work as wellies don't really compliment my work outfits LOL. I reallyyy want the short Jimmy Choo Hunter wellies in black, but it's a bit too late now. I will buy them next year, normal hunters will have to do for now!



Yeah, my friend told me she had a hard time searching for resorts in the seychelles since its known for its "nature" vacation spot. I don't think many of my friends are into the idea of not having _fun_ on spring break. The mauritius does seem more reasonable and a lot more tourist friendly. Its a long time until spring break comes but I can't wait to go wherever my friends decide to go. I haven't had a strawberry tasting drink in 4 months! 

Jimmy Choo for hunter is unbelievably cute! The ones with buckles don't even look like rain boots if you look from far away. I really like that wellies are in style because they are so comfortable to get from one end of the campus to the other.


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> I'll try to pick you up in norcal and stuff you in my luggage? deal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my friend told me she had a hard time searching for resorts in the seychelles since its known for its "nature" vacation spot. I don't think many of my friends are into the idea of not having _fun_ on spring break. The mauritius does seem more reasonable and a lot more tourist friendly. Its a long time until spring break comes but I can't wait to go wherever my friends decide to go. I haven't had a strawberry tasting drink in 4 months!
> 
> Jimmy Choo for hunter is unbelievably cute! The ones with buckles don't even look like rain boots if you look from far away. I really like that wellies are in style because they are so comfortable to get from one end of the campus to the other.



I know, it looks beautiful......and SO HOT  Mon dieu, I need a holiday. I've lots of mini-breaks planned but no sunshine holidays. I would like to go to Miami again in June!

MMM. Strawberry daiquiris? Delicious!! I know, they're beautiful. I have two pairs of Hunters, must stop myself. I always think 'oh yeah but it rains loads here, therefore I can justify it' but aways forget I only HAVE one pair of feet, so it really is not necessary!!

I'm trying to hunt down the Prada Saffiano Lux tote in black, but I am getting nowhere  can anyone help?? Also, which shoes.............??

1. http://www.my-wardrobe.com/sam-edelman/black-sahar-peep-toe-stiletto-ankle-boot-465733

or

2. http://www.my-wardrobe.com/ash/black-emma-rabbit-fur-buckle-boot-701057 

Hmmmmm.


----------



## MACsarah

sarahlouise06 said:


> I know, it looks beautiful......and SO HOT  Mon dieu, I need a holiday. I've lots of mini-breaks planned but no sunshine holidays. I would like to go to Miami again in June!
> 
> MMM. Strawberry daiquiris? Delicious!! I know, they're beautiful. I have two pairs of Hunters, must stop myself. I always think 'oh yeah but it rains loads here, therefore I can justify it' but aways forget I only HAVE one pair of feet, so it really is not necessary!!
> 
> I'm trying to hunt down the Prada Saffiano Lux tote in black, but I am getting nowhere  can anyone help?? Also, which shoes.............??
> 
> 1. http://www.my-wardrobe.com/sam-edelman/black-sahar-peep-toe-stiletto-ankle-boot-465733
> 
> or
> 
> 2. http://www.my-wardrobe.com/ash/black-emma-rabbit-fur-buckle-boot-701057
> 
> Hmmmmm.



I wish I could give up a few weeks of school for some sun bathing in the Mediterranean or do some snorkeling in Thailand. Ughh. What I would do for some sunshine! What trips have you planned so far?

I would settle for any drink right now that isn't water or coke.  But it rains so much! I'm sure you wear your wellies more than some of your stilettos so its worth the splurge. 

Is the saffiano the Prada bag with the zipper? one of my friends have it and its gorgeous. Prada's leather has always looked so luxurious  Wish I could pull it off. 

I like the sam edelman booties the most but both look great


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> I wish I could give up a few weeks of school for some sun bathing in the Mediterranean or do some snorkeling in Thailand. Ughh. What I would do for some sunshine! What trips have you planned so far?
> 
> I would settle for any drink right now that isn't water or coke.  But it rains so much! I'm sure you wear your wellies more than some of your stilettos so its worth the splurge.
> 
> Is the saffiano the Prada bag with the zipper? one of my friends have it and its gorgeous. Prada's leather has always looked so luxurious  Wish I could pull it off.
> 
> I like the sam edelman booties the most but both look great



I know, I wish I could too! boo. SUNSHINE, COME TO ME. I spent four months in Italy last summer as an Au Pair, had the opportunity to see so many places, snorkel with dolphins etc - it was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. I have a feeling this summer will not compare  

I'm going to Paris at the end of February, Milan in at the end of March and Amsterdam in April. Hopefully sneak in a little trip to London after that, as for summer I have no idea. I turn 21 in June, so instead of having a huge party with lots of drama etc - I would rather go to Miami with some close friends, party, shop etc and have amazing memories! What about you?? Any other trips planned? (other than spring break).. I would love to see NYC properly.. 

Haha - a bottle of wine? That sounds about right. I always forget that drinking it so different in the US, whereas over here it's very much 'let's pop for a glass of wine with lunch'. Yeah, here's the Saffiano...

http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD17879/BD17879b.jpg

http://blewberriwaffles.files.wordp...-lux-double-zip-tote-black-on-mollie-king.jpg

Why do you think you wouldn't pull the Prada off? I think I prefer the Sam Edelman booties, LOVE the Ash fur booties but won't be able to wear them in S/S.


----------



## MACsarah

sarahlouise06 said:


> I know, I wish I could too! boo. SUNSHINE, COME TO ME. I spent four months in Italy last summer as an Au Pair, had the opportunity to see so many places, snorkel with dolphins etc - it was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. I have a feeling this summer will not compare
> 
> I'm going to Paris at the end of February, Milan in at the end of March and Amsterdam in April. Hopefully sneak in a little trip to London after that, as for summer I have no idea. I turn 21 in June, so instead of having a huge party with lots of drama etc - I would rather go to Miami with some close friends, party, shop etc and have amazing memories! What about you?? Any other trips planned? (other than spring break).. I would love to see NYC properly..
> 
> Haha - a bottle of wine? That sounds about right. I always forget that drinking it so different in the US, whereas over here it's very much 'let's pop for a glass of wine with lunch'. Yeah, here's the Saffiano...
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD17879/BD17879b.jpg
> 
> http://blewberriwaffles.files.wordp...-lux-double-zip-tote-black-on-mollie-king.jpg
> 
> I think I prefer the Sam Edelman booties, I LOVE the Ash fur booties but I won't be able to wear them in S/S.



Being an Au pair sounds like an amazing experience! Talk about a unique summer. Sounds like you had a fantastic time. Where did you stay? I hope it was Florence because I would not mind staying there for 4 months, at all!

Sounds like you have an interesting schedule so far! If its not to personal to ask, are you studying/working right now? 

I unfortunately can't take time off of school as my school is fairly strict about that kind of thing. So I will be stuck at school until spring break.  My 16th birthday is later this month and we have a long weekend around my birthday so I think we are going down to NYC for 3 days. Thank god for going to school somewhere near a big city. If i didn't, I'd be stuck on campus for my birthday. eeeek~ 

I've been to NYC more times than I can count an I don't think i've even seen NYC properly. LOL. I dont think such thing is even possible. 

There was a freshman girl that was shocked that a few students had liquor for a celebration. I couldn't tell if she was geniunly shocked or tried to portray a stereotype of being a naive girl from middle-of-nowhere. The amounts of eye roll in the room was understandable. 

That prada bag is gorgeous and luxurious looking (explains the lux)! I was thinking of a completely different bag. hahaha. I thought you where talking about this one 

I feel like bags in that kinda style doesn't really go with my style very well. To put it frankly, it would look to expensive with the rest of my outfit! lol


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> Being an Au pair sounds like an amazing experience! Talk about a unique summer. Sounds like you had a fantastic time. Where did you stay? I hope it was Florence because I would not mind staying there for 4 months, at all!
> 
> Sounds like you have an interesting schedule so far! If its not to personal to ask, are you studying/working right now?
> 
> I unfortunately can't take time off of school as my school is fairly strict about that kind of thing. So I will be stuck at school until spring break.  My 16th birthday is later this month and we have a long weekend around my birthday so I think we are going down to NYC for 3 days. Thank god for going to school somewhere near a big city. If i didn't, I'd be stuck on campus for my birthday. eeeek~
> 
> I've been to NYC more times than I can count an I don't think i've even seen NYC properly. LOL. I dont think such thing is even possible.
> 
> There was a freshman girl that was shocked that a few students had liquor for a celebration. I couldn't tell if she was geniunly shocked or tried to portray a stereotype of being a naive girl from middle-of-nowhere. The amounts of eye roll in the room was understandable.
> 
> That prada bag is gorgeous and luxurious looking (explains the lux)! I was thinking of a completely different bag. hahaha. I thought you where talking about this one
> 
> I feel like bags in that kinda style doesn't really go with my style very well. To put it frankly, it would look to expensive with the rest of my outfit! lol



Unfortunately didn't get to see Florence, or any of Tuscany  but one day - I vow to take a cooking class in Tuscany and to do Chianti wine tasting. I stayed in Sardinia (Porto Cervo) for one month, then Milan for a weekend, St Moriz in Switzerland for one weekend, Lake Como for two weeks and then spent the rest of the time sailing around Sicily and the Aeolian Islands. The family were ridiculously wealthy, but SO lovely. I had a fantastic time, the kids were an absolute nightmare at times but the fact I was in Italy made up for it. I learnt so much Italian too  made some amazing friends and even got to fly in a private jet! If you would like to see a lot of one European country within one summer, then I would DEFINITELY recommend Au Pairing (although you do have to teach kids English, but it's fine given I dislike most kids and I did it haha).

No, it's fine  I work. I went to University for two years, but after spending my time in Italy realised I really wasn't learning anything in University and loathed it. So I've now left and work for my parents in PR and Advertising! I've worked for them since I was 16 part time as a sales assistant and have been accompanied them fashion buying. So I'm planning on trying to gain some unpaid fashion writing experience and then to gain an unpaid fashion internship somewhere whilst doing an intensive short course at London College of Fashion. This hopefully will lead to God only knows what, ha but I hope to do it in the next year. Sorry for rambling!! What are you thinking of majoring in at college?

I feel so old saying I am 20 and you're turning 16 LOL. *CRIES* .. You girls on this forum all sound so mature, it's such a good characteristic given a lot of American girls I've met are so incredibly immature (sweeping generalisation which I know is untrue). 

I love the Prada  I do know what you mean though, I think it will suit my style now. It would have looked ridiculous on me last year, but I think it will work with my outfits now as I'm very dressy so would like a stylish yet chic bag to accompany my outfits (also thinking YSL, or 3.1. Phillip Lim)..

Sorry everyone for clogging up the thread!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All of these travel stories make me long for summer


----------



## MACsarah

What an interesting 4 weeks!  You got to see so much stuff in such small amount of time! How was switzerland in the summer? How does it compare to the winters? I would consider Au Pairing but I can't stand young kids and I don't think parents hire Au pairs for children over 8 years. I have considered teaching English in Europe or Asia for 1 year. One of my brother's friends did it during his gap year in Spain and he only had positive things o say about his experience. 

University is definitely not for everyone and I admire your decision to leave. To many people these days waste years in school that they hate, only to continue paying of their debt later while working a job they hate (although it is mostly in America where people get in debt to go to school(). Sounds like you have realistic goals to accomplish, good luck! Would you consider relocating to do your fashion internship?  I know that Ralph lauren's head quarters are in NY and you are a fan of the RL label 

I'm always changing my mind when it comes to my future but to be honest, I'm mostly considering 3 subjects. Math, economics or geography. Maybe psychology. Nobody really knows. haha. 

Ughhh. I know what you mean! I grew up in Scandinavia and go back there sometimes and there is always a vast difference of maturity. I do find that it is a little bit hard to compare a girl from middle of nowhere to a girl in London though. When people are exposed to different things, they tend to have a different opinion. And do not feel old! being 20 is a fabulous age! You get to do all the fun things  and look great while doing so  Its a blessing to be 20!




sarahlouise06 said:


> Unfortunately didn't get to see Florence, or any of  Tuscany  but one day - I vow to take a cooking class in Tuscany and  to do Chianti wine tasting...


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> What an interesting 4 weeks!  You got to see so much stuff in such small amount of time! How was switzerland in the summer? How does it compare to the winters? I would consider Au Pairing but I can't stand young kids and I don't think parents hire Au pairs for children over 8 years. I have considered teaching English in Europe or Asia for 1 year. One of my brother's friends did it during his gap year in Spain and he only had positive things o say about his experience.
> 
> University is definitely not for everyone and I admire your decision to leave. To many people these days waste years in school that they hate, only to continue paying of their debt later while working a job they hate (although it is mostly in America where people get in debt to go to school(). Sounds like you have realistic goals to accomplish, good luck! Would you consider relocating to do your fashion internship?  I know that Ralph lauren's head quarters are in NY and you are a fan of the RL label
> 
> I'm always changing my mind when it comes to my future but to be honest, I'm mostly considering 3 subjects. Math, economics or geography. Maybe psychology. Nobody really knows. haha.
> 
> Ughhh. I know what you mean! I grew up in Scandinavia and go back there sometimes and there is always a vast difference of maturity. I do find that it is a little bit hard to compare a girl from middle of nowhere to a girl in London though. When people are exposed to different things, they tend to have a different opinion. And do not feel old! being 20 is a fabulous age! You get to do all the fun things  and look great while doing so  Its a blessing to be 20!



Switzerland in the summer is SO beautiful  I've never seen Switzerland in the winter now, but I can imagine the difference a blanket of snow would create. I know, I'm in the same honestly I do not like children but I thought it's worth the kids and the hassle in exchange for the experience. Some families do hire Au Pairs for children over 8 years, just depends on the family. You should look into it though if you're slightly interested! 

I know, it's also expensive to go to University here but it is _nowhere_ near as expensive the US. You guys pay extortionate amounts of money for an education!! Thank you  I would definitely relocate, I'm an avid traveller and love to learn about other cultures. I was actually going to live in Milan for a year but realised that I learn more from my job in Ireland and it provides invaluable experience for my CV/career...so guess I had to make the grown up decision!  Ah, now I would LOVE to live in New York. LOVE LOVE to.  Thank you, I hope I get somewhere haha.

That's a really interesting combination of subjects, you should follow your gut! Think about what you're good at, what you'd like to do and sort of analyse your options I guess. When I was at school I always wanted to go to London College of Fashion, but ended up opting out because I thought I wasn't cut out for it. Now I've realised (with time) that you should just do what you want to do and put as much effort into it as you can when you're young. (I sound like I'm 80 looking back at my life hahaha). Would you like to work in the fashion industry?

I completely agree, it does depend on what you're exposed to whilst alters your opinions and reactions to certain things in life! Meh, people eh? haha.  It's a good age, but I do sometimes think I AM TEN YEARS AWAY FROM THIRTY. AH. HELP. AH. hahahaha. Clearly haven't matured at all.....


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a reading week? Hopefully your internship will do something with clothes  Maybe the business/finance section of a fashion house?  I wish all vacation spots could have a fabulous name like Bora Bora! Its so fun and festive to say.  I'm sure between your classes/internship, you can find at least 1 week to maybe go away somewhere! Summer is about getting your tan on.



Maybe reading week is a Canadian thing? It's basically a week of break in February meant for students to do some studying, but everyone goes on vacation haha. I'm kind of too much of a worrywart to do that though 

Totally was going for an internship at Holt Renfrew this year but I got the non-for-profit org. one instead.. and I've only applied to internships in banks for the summer lol. Oh well, at least I get to enjoy my share of businessmen in suits 

Btw, my friend just came back from Cancun last week and had her fair share of food and alcohol lol. Def a party spot for sure. The first day on residence and she's already in the gym trying to work off her buffet weight gain.



sarahlouise06 said:


> I know, I wish I could too! boo. SUNSHINE, COME TO ME. I spent four months in Italy last summer as an Au Pair, had the opportunity to see so many places, snorkel with dolphins etc - it was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. I have a feeling this summer will not compare
> 
> I'm going to Paris at the end of February, Milan in at the end of March and Amsterdam in April. Hopefully sneak in a little trip to London after that, as for summer I have no idea. I turn 21 in June, so instead of having a huge party with lots of drama etc - I would rather go to Miami with some close friends, party, shop etc and have amazing memories! What about you?? Any other trips planned? (other than spring break).. I would love to see NYC properly..
> 
> Haha - a bottle of wine? That sounds about right. I always forget that drinking it so different in the US, whereas over here it's very much 'let's pop for a glass of wine with lunch'. Yeah, here's the Saffiano...
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD17879/BD17879b.jpg
> 
> http://blewberriwaffles.files.wordp...-lux-double-zip-tote-black-on-mollie-king.jpg
> 
> Why do you think you wouldn't pull the Prada off? I think I prefer the Sam Edelman booties, LOVE the Ash fur booties but won't be able to wear them in S/S.



Another vote for the Edelman!

I'm actually eyeing the same Prada bag! I prefer the version without the zippers though. I've tried on the two greys and the pinkish one, and I think the pink one is the winner. My parents want me to buy the red one though.. There is plenty of stock in Canada!


----------



## sarahlouise06

pinkpol15h said:


> Another vote for the Edelman!
> 
> I'm actually eyeing the same Prada bag! I prefer the version without the zippers though. I've tried on the two greys and the pinkish one, and I think the pink one is the winner. My parents want me to buy the red one though.. There is plenty of stock in Canada!



I'm swaying towards them too, I love the Ash booties but I won't be able to use them year round. Boo. Ohhh, send me a link to the pink Saffiano - I would like to see which one you're talking about, it sounds lovely. I'm imaginging a POP of colour!  Your parents are encouraging you to buy a bag? *jealous* haha. I saw the red Prada Saffiano in Dublin last weekend, it is beautiful. So elegant and timeless, definitely consider it!! Although I think the pink would be a really fun and young colour.

Ps. I haven't spoken to you in so long!! Hope things are well with you


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Maybe reading week is a Canadian thing?...


Ahhhaa! I don't think american students get a reading week in February but a few students do get another winter break. In Sweden, the break in February is called a sports week. Everybody travels during that week, too! lol

Holts  that would be an awesome place to spend your summers at. Bankers are arrogant, so have fun with the suits!

Mexico isn't exotic enough for my friend's liking. LOL. snobs..




sarahlouise06 said:


> ...Clearly haven't matured at all.....



I don't think I've gotten to experience the Swiss towns in the summer  but its stunning in the winter. I will definitely research it later on. I  don't think its in the cards for me at this moment yet but maybe  another summer  

I was under the assumption that school in Ireland was free! Or maybe it was Scotland? Who knows!   I really don't think Uni should cost money but I think that would go  into politics which I don't think we're allowed to discuss. 

You are way to young to make responsible decisions! What were you thinking? 
Its hard to follow your guts when you wanna do so many things. I'm  interested in to many topics, not particular good at all of them.. I  wish I could do everything! Its so tough to make a decision as a teen, knowing it will forever effect your life. You have your parents leaning on your shoulder, your teachers, your peers.. Its all too much sometimes.

 I don't think I would enjoy working in the  fashion industry. It definitely isn't for everyone and I don't see  myself in that kind of thing. Maybe in the non-esthetic part of it? My  future is still undecided in my mind!

I know what you feel! I turn 18 in two years! OMG. what am I going to do with myself?


----------



## alyssa18

sarahlouise06 said:
			
		

> Thank you  Oh dear, no more drinking up!! Well on second thought, as Mark Twain says - 'Too much of anything is bad, but too much Champagne is just right.'
> 
> Mine is sarahlouise06 - what's yours? I've sold my soul to Twitter, I can't get off it! It's so addictive. BTW - How/where did you find your Tumblr background? I signed up last week, but can't seem to find a layout that I like  it's confusing. Perhaps I'm special...
> 
> Ah ladddiesss, I am loving the fact the new season is on its way. YAY. Although the weather here is questionable, which of course influences wardrobe choices. Boooooo.



Yea seriously im on twitter more thAn Facebook since I got into it a few weeks ago. Mine is just alyssainglis haha. I don't remember er exactly where I found it normAlly I'll just look at people tumblrs that have alot of followers and usually they design nice themes you can use. What do you guys think of jc litas? I seriously want a pair right now so bad cause I've been really into heels I can wear for a more casual every day look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the JC litas! They're fab!


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> Ahhhaa! I don't think american students get a reading week in February but a few students do get another winter break. In Sweden, the break in February is called a sports week. Everybody travels during that week, too! lol
> 
> Holts  that would be an awesome place to spend your summers at. Bankers are arrogant, so have fun with the suits!
> 
> Mexico isn't exotic enough for my friend's liking. LOL. snobs..
> 
> 
> I don't think I've gotten to experience the Swiss towns in the summer  but its stunning in the winter. I will definitely research it later on. I  don't think its in the cards for me at this moment yet but maybe  another summer
> 
> I was under the assumption that school in Ireland was free! Or maybe it was Scotland? Who knows!   I really don't think Uni should cost money but I think that would go  into politics which I don't think we're allowed to discuss.
> 
> You are way to young to make responsible decisions! What were you thinking?
> Its hard to follow your guts when you wanna do so many things. I'm  interested in to many topics, not particular good at all of them.. I  wish I could do everything! Its so tough to make a decision as a teen, knowing it will forever effect your life. You have your parents leaning on your shoulder, your teachers, your peers.. Its all too much sometimes.
> 
> I don't think I would enjoy working in the  fashion industry. It definitely isn't for everyone and I don't see  myself in that kind of thing. Maybe in the non-esthetic part of it? My  future is still undecided in my mind!
> 
> I know what you feel! I turn 18 in two years! OMG. what am I going to do with myself?



Bankers are HOT. Oh my, I would have fun in NYC.....*swoons*.. I quite like arrogant guys, for some reason they seem to like me (well, not all obviously haha) but that's probably because I'm quite rude in return which is rather funny for myself.

Yeah, it's free in Scotland if you're Scottish. Otherwise, you gotta pay! 

I feel your pain, it's hard to decide what you want to do when you're so young. Just keep your options open and do what feels right at the time and you'll be fine. You're too young to be worrying  I know, just wait until you turn 21.....hello proper parties, haha. I'm still considering Miami for my 21st. It would be amazing!  

Trying to find some more fashion writing work, saying as I live in Ireland and so many internships are in London it is so hard! Ah, nightmare. Plus...I CANNOT GET OFF TWITTER. www.twitter.com/sarahlouise06

*Probably should sleep*....../ don't want to. Tomorrow will be a long day ladies...*bangs head off table*


----------



## sarahlouise06

alyssa18 said:


> Yea seriously im on twitter more thAn Facebook since I got into it a few weeks ago. Mine is just alyssainglis haha. I don't remember er exactly where I found it normAlly I'll just look at people tumblrs that have alot of followers and usually they design nice themes you can use. What do you guys think of jc litas? I seriously want a pair right now so bad cause I've been really into heels I can wear for a more casual every day look.



Just followed you  (incase you were wondering who the random was, ha)..well, it's me! I see. I'm not massively into tumblr i.e. I have to write or do anything with my page. I'm unsure whether to go with twitter, or to work on my blog. I used to write a lot in my blog, but I think I'd like to set up a new one so I can use it as a sort of showcase when I apply for writing positions. Hurmph. Rambling, yes I must go to bed..


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Ahhhaa! I don't think american students get a reading week in February but a few students do get another winter break. In Sweden, the break in February is called a sports week. Everybody travels during that week, too! lol
> 
> Holts  that would be an awesome place to spend your summers at. Bankers are arrogant, so have fun with the suits!
> 
> Mexico isn't exotic enough for my friend's liking. LOL. snobs..



The Sweden fact is quite interesting! What sports do you play again? I need some new ideas for exercise.




sarahlouise06 said:


> I'm swaying towards them too, I love the Ash booties but I won't be able to use them year round. Boo. Ohhh, send me a link to the pink Saffiano - I would like to see which one you're talking about, it sounds lovely. I'm imaginging a POP of colour!  Your parents are encouraging you to buy a bag? *jealous* haha. I saw the red Prada Saffiano in Dublin last weekend, it is beautiful. So elegant and timeless, definitely consider it!! Although I think the pink would be a really fun and young colour.
> 
> Ps. I haven't spoken to you in so long!! Hope things are well with you


This one!
http://store.prada.com/en/MC/galleria-bags/galleria-bags/galleria-bags/BN1844_NZV_F0770

My parents are fairly reasonable, I haven't bought a new bag in quite a while after all  I'm still trying to convince them to get me a Celine box flap! I'm thinking of getting a pair of black patent Prada pumps before the bag though... hm.

Things are quite good with me, I'm in my first year of university (or college, as you non-Canadians call it) and enjoying every moment of it. I should be studying for my math test (marginal revenue product blehhhh) next week but I'm looking at the new collections haha. How has your 2011 been? Lots of shopping I hope!

BTW girls: http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2012PF-CELINE?page=2
So good I'm going to have a heart attack soon. Want to cry.


----------



## MACsarah

Apologize for the late response, I could of sworn I responded a few days ago!



sarahlouise06 said:


> Bankers are HOT. Oh my, I would have fun in NYC.....*swoons*.. I quite like arrogant guys, for some reason they seem to like me (well, not all obviously haha) but that's probably because I'm quite rude in return which is rather funny for myself.
> 
> Yeah, it's free in Scotland if you're Scottish. Otherwise, you gotta pay!
> 
> I feel your pain, it's hard to decide what you want to do when you're so young. Just keep your options open and do what feels right at the time and you'll be fine. You're too young to be worrying  I know, just wait until you turn 21.....hello proper parties, haha. I'm still considering Miami for my 21st. It would be amazing!
> 
> Trying to find some more fashion writing work, saying as I live in Ireland and so many internships are in London it is so hard! Ah, nightmare. Plus...I CANNOT GET OFF TWITTER. http://www.twitter.com/sarahlouise06
> 
> *Probably should sleep*....../ don't want to. Tomorrow will be a long day ladies...*bangs head off table*




Arrogancy is fine if they have something to be arrogant about. A first-year is nothing to boast about.

When are you turning 21? Miami would be fun for 21th birthday! 


pinkpol15h said:


> The Sweden fact is quite interesting! What sports do you play again? I need some new ideas for exercise.
> 
> 
> BTW girls: http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2012PF-CELINE?page=2
> So good I'm going to have a heart attack soon. Want to cry.



XC, field hockey, crew and vollyball. I've probably done every sport in my entire life time! haha. 


I wish i could adopt everything by celine and put them in my closet.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I am just dying for summer now, with all this talk about fabulous vacations and whatnot. Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to be in the cards for me right now, since it's the summer before senior year and I need to work lots/intern for college! Bleh.

And us Americans really do pay ridiculous amounts for college. I'm looking into so many scholarships...it's insane.

Au Pairing sounds amazing. I want to go to Austria or something and do that...ah


----------



## pinkpol15h

I woke up extra early to do some prereading for my class today but somehow I end up on tPF.. I have only have one lecture today! Then studying the whole day for my math test tomorrow  outfit:
maroon JP tee
chambray button-up
black skinnies
black patent Gucci sneakers
the heaviest fur-lined black parka I'll ever own.. damn Canadian winters.


----------



## sarahlouise06

MACsarah said:


> Apologize for the late response, I could of sworn I responded a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogancy is fine if they have something to be arrogant about. A first-year is nothing to boast about.
> 
> When are you turning 21? Miami would be fun for 21th birthday!



I turn 21 in June, I'm so excited. We are researching into it now. It would be FANTASTIC. *fingers crossed* I know, I agree (in regards to arrogance) but I do like a cheeky man...


----------



## pinkpol15h

It's my friend's 19th birthday dinner tonight + after party (which I most likely won't be going to.. way too cold for me). 
He's finally legal.. I'm sure he's going to have the time of his life tonight lol. I made a quick dash to UO today to pick up some cute birthday cups for him.
outfit for tonight
black bf blazer with knitted back
snakeskin print romper
brown tights (I can't find any of my 5 million pairs of black tights wtf??)
black wedges
small silver tiffany pendant, cartier ballon bleu, plain gold rings


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ 19 is legal in Canada? I thought it was 18? Have fun!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^19 is the legal drinking age.... depending on the province I think.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I meant legal drinking age haha and Purse is right, in Montreal (city not not province though), 18 is the legal drinking age. I might actually hit up Montreal with some friends for reading week!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Purse, you finally updated your blog!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I have like 8 new posts. LOL Yes, I'm trying to get back into it. We'll see how it goes. I'm working on getting a new layout but I can't find one I see to like.


----------



## pinkpol15h

pinkpol15h said:


> I meant legal drinking age haha and Purse is right, in Montreal (city not not province though), 18 is the legal drinking age. I might actually hit up Montreal with some friends for reading week!


^ I like how your most recent post about fakes has such a series tone LOL.
and "ETA" to my last post.. idk why I said city.. you're right, it's a province. Purse has been brushing up on her Canada knowledge.


----------



## labelwhore04

^You guys should all come up to Toronto! 

Honestly though, i don't understand how people survive with the legal age being 21 in the states, i'm 19 and can't imagine having to wait 2 more years before i can buy alcohol/go to clubs, it's so ridiculous, some people are almost finished college at that age!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, junior or senior year of college is when most people can legally start drinking. A lot of people find it ridiculous, but I guess we're just used to it. And honestly, everybody drinks and goes to clubs before that so it hardly even matters. Places have lax policies, fake IDs are rampant, and there are always those 21+ people who high school kids give a couple extra bucks to go and buy them alcohol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everybody died apparently.


----------



## alyssa18

PurseXaXholic said:
			
		

> ^I have like 8 new posts. LOL Yes, I'm trying to get back into it. We'll see how it goes. I'm working on getting a new layout but I can't find one I see to like.



Can you post a link to our blog cause I used to read it all the time


----------



## PurseXaXholic

alyssa18 said:


> Can you post a link to our blog cause I used to read it all the time


It's in my signature!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Anyone doing anything special for the weekend?

I just spent the afternoon studying Psychology.. still haven't quite fully taken in that I have to memorize 300 pages (and lecture slides) for my test next week. I'm off to Whole Foods to grab a quick dinner.. then it's Big Bang Theory time!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You're ALIVEEEE! 

I went to see The Descendants last night. George Clooney  Other than that I've done basically nothing this weekend. Other than plan my Paris trip, which is exciting!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

PARIS?!  
So jealous! I have never been out of the country...so sad! But, I'm promised a Portugal trip with my best friend soon, since she has a few houses out there. (:

My weekend was pretty standard; sushi with friends, gymgymgym, party, and more gym. :l
Prom is in two months, and thanks to my dress, I need to be looking toned! Goodbye winter fat...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I should really be hitting the gym, but... I'm lazy.


----------



## pinkpol15h

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> PARIS?!
> So jealous! I have never been out of the country...so sad! But, I'm promised a Portugal trip with my best friend soon, since she has a few houses out there. (:
> 
> My weekend was pretty standard; sushi with friends, gymgymgym, party, and more gym. :l
> Prom is in two months, and thanks to my dress, I need to be looking toned! *Goodbye winter fat*...



UGH story of my life. Every fall I tell myself I'm not gonna gain weight during the winter but it never works.

What does your prom dress look like? Sigh, I wish I could redo my prom.. so many high potential dresses out there!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Oy vey, winter kills me yearly! But it's been a week and I've dropped two lbs, so yay!!
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...81.2769162.2768993&view=all&parentPage=family

This is my dress- totally, completely and utterly in love.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Oy vey, winter kills me yearly! But it's been a week and I've dropped two lbs, so yay!!
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...81.2769162.2768993&view=all&parentPage=family
> 
> This is my dress- totally, completely and utterly in love.


 So pretty!! Love the cutouts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love cut out dresses. I'm sure you'll look fab!


----------



## pinkpol15h

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Oy vey, winter kills me yearly! But it's been a week and I've dropped two lbs, so yay!!
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...81.2769162.2768993&view=all&parentPage=family
> 
> This is my dress- totally, completely and utterly in love.



Love that! The colours so great too.

I've been online apartment hunting for the last couple of hours (AKA productive procrastinating) and it's such a hassle. The condo I want to live in won't be complete until 2014.. it's so perfect. Right in the centre of my school, Whole Foods and all my favourite stores.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> PARIS?!
> So jealous! I have never been out of the country...so sad! But, I'm promised a Portugal trip with my best friend soon, since she has a few houses out there. (:
> 
> My weekend was pretty standard; sushi with friends, gymgymgym, party, and more gym. :l
> Prom is in two months, and thanks to my dress, I need to be looking toned! Goodbye winter fat...



Portugal would be so much fun! 

I can't wait to travel all over the world someday...


----------



## mcb100

Since you're all young here, and I'm young, has anybody ever thought about moving in the future? I'm from northern Pennsylvania and I've lived here all my life....but I HATE and i mean absolutely hate the cold. I hate the snow too. I really hate the winters here. And I love shopping but I live hours away from King of Prussia....there aren't really any upscale shops anywhere near my area. In a couple of years, I want to try and move to Palm Beach, Florida. I've been to Florida a couple of times and loved it there. I love the sun and I love warm weather. If I could find a job out there, I would definitely move. How hard do you think it would be?? I don't know anyone out there and I'd be moving by myself, but in the long run, it might pay off? I'd have to go through the drivers license test all over again for the state of Florida, and go through something to become a resident of 10 years or more. What do you guys think?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

mcb100 said:


> Since you're all young here, and I'm young, has anybody ever thought about moving in the future? I'm from northern Pennsylvania and I've lived here all my life....but I HATE and i mean absolutely hate the cold. I hate the snow too. I really hate the winters here. And I love shopping but I live hours away from King of Prussia....there aren't really any upscale shops anywhere near my area. In a couple of years, I want to try and move to Palm Beach, Florida. I've been to Florida a couple of times and loved it there. I love the sun and I love warm weather. If I could find a job out there, I would definitely move. How hard do you think it would be?? I don't know anyone out there and I'd be moving by myself, but in the long run, it might pay off? I'd have to go through the drivers license test all over again for the state of Florida, and go through something to become a resident of 10 years or more. What do you guys think?


 
I have always liked the snow. I don't like FL (HUMIDITY!!)  I'm planning on moving to NYC, Boston, LA, or London after college. Although London is a far-shot  most likely NYC. Depending on where I can get a job easiest.  But most likely NYC.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I literally cannot handle the cold weather. I've been so spoiled by California...but I have a little part of me that would like to move to London or Ireland- I'd probably die though, so freaking cold!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What's everybody been up to lately?! It's been dead in here!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:tumbleweed: 

The Saks by me is closing and everything in the store is insanely discounted. I got a ton of great stuff at 60% off this weekend. Can't wait to wear it all in Paris! Spring Break is fast approaching!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ouuuu what did you get?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Ouuuu what did you get?



http://www.shopbop.com/live-leopard-high-wedge-mule/vp/v=1/845524441913142.htm
An Alice & Olivia Fox Bolero 
Some DVF, Nanette Lepore, and Tibi dresses
A BCBG sweater 

It was quite successful.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^You actually KILL this thread (in a bad way, not good)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Well then how about you come and talk to me more often, biotch!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Because I talk to you almost everyday of my life!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where'd all our little friends disappear to? Macie! Coachie! Where are you?!

I like them better than you anyway


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Macie? (may-see) LOL I knew what you meant, but still.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Any way I spell it the interpretation can be wrong, so you just have to be on your A game.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Can you please go look at the ashley tisdale thread and look at martin PLEASE. Dear god. 

I did an amazing job of photoshopping


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Boy cleans up fiiiiiine. I'm impressed.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Speaking of Ashley, I really wish I had her workout motivation. I've been trying to head to the gym everyday.. let's see how long it lasts.

I should be studying but http://saladpride.blogspot.com! You'd think one would escape procrastination after high school graduation.


----------



## MACsarah

I was thinking of making a post here but then I saw Martin Johnson's face. 


http://shop.bymalenebirger.com/se/item/Q41389015/?partner=5362&t_type=src&t_type=cat


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinkpol15h said:


> Speaking of Ashley, I really wish I had her workout motivation. I've been trying to head to the gym everyday.. let's see how long it lasts.
> 
> I should be studying but http://saladpride.blogspot.com! You'd think one would escape procrastination after high school graduation.



I've come to the realization that procrastination never goes away...adults are just better at hiding it  

I seriously don't understand how celebs work out so much.  Guess it's because they don't have a real job to go to during the day so they always have time? I have zero motivation to work out when I come home from school and I can't imagine I would after a long day at work either.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

It's also their job to look good


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:true:

Although when thy get fat they get more press haha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

But they don't get as many jobs.  
Sometimes I think celebs gain weight just to lose it to get press.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That would be a tad pathetic...which means some of them probably do.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Ughh I love that blouse! Classic Equipment blouses have got me addicted to silk shirts 

I've been trying to hit the gym everyday. I think I'm slowly becoming addicted to working out  Next up: Pilates! 

Purse, how's that Birkin fund going along? I've been spending a lot of time in the H forum lately and an all-black, matte SO Kelly has me motivated to study hard


----------



## MACsarah

I wish I could buy those Equipment blouses in every color. I always see them on Shopbop and I need them in my life. If only I didn't have the ultimate first world problem..

My school has a dry-cleaning program thats pretty cheap (around $600/year) so I don't expect much from them but every time I send in a silk/cashmere/wool piece, it doesn't come back as clean or undamaged as I expect it. I can't exactly make sure everything stays clean either since I'm a messy person in general + it gets wrinkly and the service itself presses everything for you. I literately have a grey sweater that hasn't smelled fresh in 2 months. 

Speaking of fitness, whats your favorite thing to wear when working out? I hate to be a cliche, but lululemon pants are


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't get Lululemon. The whole $100 workout leggings just does not compute in my brain. But I also don't get working out, so...LOL. 

MAC, is there a dry cleaner in town you could take stuff to and just skip the program? Or can you not really go off campus/are you in the middle of no where?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Birkin fund is not going well. I seemed to have forgotten that I don't have a job or a major way to make money. And I don't have time for a job so unless my blog gets mega-popular sometime soon I don't think I'll be close. 

I love lululemon.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

My mom and I are huge workout buffs, but we haven't really hopped on the lululemon bandwagon yet! We love Lucy though (not sure if they're outside the county, but really similar to lululemon, on a smaller scale)
If y'all can, you have to try anti-gravity yoga- so cool!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> My mom and I are huge workout buffs, but we haven't really hopped on the lululemon bandwagon yet! We love Lucy though (not sure if they're outside the county, but really similar to lululemon, on a smaller scale)
> If y'all can, you have to try anti-gravity yoga- so cool!!


 
Is that the one where your like hanging on a peice of fabric or something? I saw a TV episode on something like that.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't get Lululemon. The whole $100 workout leggings just does not compute in my brain. But I also don't get working out, so...LOL.
> 
> MAC, is there a dry cleaner in town you could take stuff to and just skip the program? Or can you not really go off campus/are you in the middle of no where?



The amounts of godliness your butt will look like in lululemon pants will make you *want* to work out. Of course other brand's yoga pants are also very flattering in that area so I'm not actually sure if the $100 is worth it. If I didn't do organized sports, I probably wouldn't work out, either! haha. 

I'm sure there are plenty of dry cleaners in town but its the amount of energy it takes to get my a$$ there. Its not very convenient as I try to not go off campus as much as possible. Right now, if I want anything washed, I just lay it on my bed a certain day and it gets taken cared of. I'll def. resolve my issue somehow before spring break. 

I gorged down an entire pizza today. I regret nothing.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

PurseXaXholic said:


> Is that the one where your like hanging on a peice of fabric or something? I saw a TV episode on something like that.



Yeah! You basically just dangle from the ceiling in a silk hammock- really fun.


----------



## MACsarah

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> Yeah! You basically just dangle from the ceiling in a silk hammock- really fun.



Not to be a debby downer or anything, but what are the chances of the fabric/ceiling breaking? I don't think my core is strong enough to hold everything in the entire time. hahaha. Sounds fun though!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Not to be a debby downer or anything, but what are the chances of the fabric/ceiling breaking? I don't think my core is strong enough to hold everything in the entire time. hahaha. Sounds fun though!



I second this, lol. I feel like I'd be the one in the class that broke the fabric.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> I second this, lol. I feel like I'd be the one in the class that broke the fabric.



While you make a tiny tear in the fabric, I would break the ceiling or whatever is holding the fabric up. 

anyone bought a new bikini for 2012 yet? I honestly can't decide whether the Missoni print is to tacky or just cheerful. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183812


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^i personally love it!


----------



## shopmagnet

hey guys!


----------



## shopmagnet

hm. I like the Missoni Print bikini. 
As for lululemon, they opened one up near me and I just now learned what they were. lol. I don't really exercise much. My job and light eating is what I rely on. :/


----------



## pinkpol15h

MAC, that really *is* the ultimate first world problem lmao.
Love that Missoni bikini! Anything Missoni zig zag = love. I'm always looking for a long open (or button down) cardigan every season but my chance hasn't come yet 
I love Lululemon. Cutest exercise gear, next to Stella x Adidas stuff. I've lost 3 lbs ever since I started exercising! Many more to go..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That Missoni bikini is so cute! And hanging in a hammock from the ceiling might be the only way you could ever get me to do yoga!


----------



## MACsarah

I found this tidbit in the description funny for the missoni bikini:


> To get the best from your Missoni beachwear we advise that you do not wear it to swim



but I see everyone is a fan of the missoni bikini! I will definitely have to try it on next time I'm in the local boutique that carries Missoni.  Its always really awkward buying tiny bikinis when you're not sure what size you are.

pinkpol15h: It is honestly the story of my life. Word by word. SM x Adidas has the cutest trainers. I always am green with envy when I see a girl with a pair. Btw, congrats on the 3 lbs! Off to a good start! 

A few girls at my school always have their workout gear monogrammed. I don't quite understand it..

Which leads me to.*.whats the worst trend @ your school?*


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^shorts in feb.... What?? I don't care if its 50 degrees out. It's too cold, it's February. It was 30 degrees this morning.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sperry fishing boots...


----------



## MACsarah

Sperry/bean winter boots are *the* worst.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

MACsarah said:


> Not to be a debby downer or anything, but what are the chances of the fabric/ceiling breaking? I don't think my core is strong enough to hold everything in the entire time. hahaha. Sounds fun though!



I was really worried about that too, until I saw a 240lb man dangle by his feet no problem. Apparently it can hold up to 1000 lbs...

After that, I kinda just went with it. It's really hard the first time, and the free falls are scary, but it's so so so much fun!


----------



## shopmagnet

That form of yoga sounds so incredible. I want to do it ! :o

Hey , does anyone know good places to buy sale Hever Leger dresses besides Outnet and EBay ? I want to pick one up for prom and I don't feel like paying retail for one is wise, given the fact that they are fairly easy to come by at reduced rates.


----------



## MACsarah

Have you tried the flash sale websites?

I think Hautelook or rue la la have herve leger. I know for sure that Gilt had it.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^they always sell out so fast though. 
I know this is not what you wanted, but I got a French connection bandage dress and its really good quality. I can't compare it to HL though because I haven't tried one.


----------



## MACsarah

Maybe BCBG have a similar looking dress? They are somewhat related (maybe twice removed, but you get the point).


----------



## coachâ¥

I haven't posted in forever! 

Lululemon is an obsession of mine, I think everything they sell is worth buying tbh.

I love the Missoni bikini MAC!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coachie you're alive!


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;21251836 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in forever!
> 
> Lululemon is an obsession of mine, I think everything they sell is worth buying tbh.
> 
> I love the Missoni bikini MAC!



Seriously! where have you been?


----------



## coachâ¥

I got in a little bit of trouble...let's just say that when your parents are out of town, and say "no one in the house" they really mean it...especially when there is a lot more than just one person. But at least I'm finally ungrounded!


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;21288078 said:
			
		

> I got in a little bit of trouble...let's just say that when your parents are out of town, and say "no one in the house" they really mean it.*..especially when there is a lot more than just one person*. But at least I'm finally ungrounded!



You dirty little s!ut  

Jk! hahaha. Sounds like you had fun, atleast? Glad to hear you're ungrounded!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

coach&#9829;;21288078 said:
			
		

> I got in a little bit of trouble...let's just say that when your parents are out of town, and say "no one in the house" they really mean it...especially when there is a lot more than just one person. But at least I'm finally ungrounded!



Bad, Coachie! 

Glad to see you back from prison safe and sound


----------



## MACsarah

So...How is everyone surviving spring so far?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm on Spring Break! Woooooooooohooooooo!


----------



## coachâ¥

Gahhh, it won't let me postttt

NEVERMIND


----------



## pinkpol15h

coach&#9829;;21288078 said:
			
		

> I got in a little bit of trouble...let's just say that when your parents are out of town, and say "no one in the house" they really mean it...especially when there is a lot more than just one person. But at least I'm finally ungrounded!



YOLO 

Spring came quite early in Canada! Or at least in Toronto. It's supposed to be 31 degrees celsius this Wednesday, which is like 88 in fahrenheit. Crazy. I would enjoy it much more if it wasn't for my spring allergies (and stupid Psych midterm)

Anyone doing any Spring shopping? I've been trying on a lot of stuff but nothing has caught my eye unfortunately


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's been really warm here too, Pink! I'm saving my shopping for Paris


----------



## coachâ¥

I'm going to try posting this for like the 6th time.

Somehow I knew Mac was going to call me that... 

Do any of you girls own a PS1 bag? If so, how is the wear and tear? I am thinking about purchasing one as a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't have one, but I love that bag! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## MACsarah

coach&#9829;;21378984 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try posting this for like the 6th time.
> 
> *Somehow I knew Mac was going to call me that... *
> 
> Do any of you girls own a PS1 bag? If so, how is the wear and tear? I am thinking about purchasing one as a birthday gift to myself.



Because deep down, you feel the same way.



wait, what? 

At this point, I'm just counting down days until summer break! I'd really like a pair of studded converses (this) and A TAN!


----------



## MACsarah

Monogramming sationary/notebooks. opinions?


----------



## MACsarah

Omg, you guys..tPF mods might think i'm spamming. Please, tell me i didn't kill the thread.

:tumbleweed:

JUST LOVE ME.

The only exuse that is valid  is that you were busy crying from ivie's results instead of posting. But none of us are seniors. so..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm a senior! I have an excuse! No crying here though  I LOVE YOU, MACIE!


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Monogramming sationary/notebooks. opinions?



The best.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I'm a senior! I have an excuse! No crying here though  I LOVE YOU, MACIE!



You go girl!! Whatcha wearing to grad? 

So sorry for forgetting you're a senior! Time goes so..fast!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> You go girl!! Whatcha wearing to grad?
> 
> So sorry for forgetting you're a senior! Time goes so..fast!



It does! And we wear floor length white gowns to graduation.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It does! And we wear floor length white gowns to graduation.



So you've decided to be in your birthday suit underneath?  Didn't know PA had that good of weather in May.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> So you've decided to be in your birthday suit underneath?  Didn't know PA had that good of weather in May.



That may be necessary because apparently nobody knows how to line a dress anymore! All of my underwear shows. And it's been quite warm here as of that.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That may be necessary because apparently nobody knows how to line a dress anymore! All of my underwear shows. And it's been quite warm here as of that.




Underwear is sexy 

So how did the admission process go for you? nervous for college? excited for college boys?


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> The best.



Glad to know  I love good stationary with fine leather & crisp paper.


Jeez, i sound like a creeper.


----------



## coachâ¥

Happy Easter everyone!

I'm off to my grandparents for brunch and an Easter egg hunt 
Outfit:
white skinny pants
Elizabeth and James pink silk shirt
Burberry wedges
White Hermes belt/Speedy 35/Rolex


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Happy Easter y'all! I'm going up to my family friends farm for lunch (:


----------



## pinkpol15h

I didn't even realize it was Easter today! Missed church but I got 13 hrs of sleep at least 

I have a little story for you ladies!
Yesterday, I decided to get some fresh air and go out to buy lunch.. of course I had to make a quick trip to Holt Renfrew (I wanted to check out the MBMJ Huge Hillier bags as a new school bag but found out they were discontinued :dtown. I also heard about the insane wait list for the Celine Luggage totes so I decided to put myself on it (I wanted a new bag as a gift to myself lol so I figured by the time I finished my first year, it would probably be my turn on the wait list). 
Little did I know.. not only was HR no longer taking more requests for the WL, they weren't even getting more shipment in until next fall (IF they get any shipment).. All stock was sold out across country too :cry::cry: My sweet SA told me there might've been one in the back though as someone ordered the bag but never picked it up! It was the Shoulder Luggage in beige/terracotta (the colour combo of the first bag in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/which-tricolor-between-those-two-740452.html) .. I left my info with her and decided to think it over.. 10 minutes after she put the bag away for me (she couldn't actually hold it so I asked her to just keep it for me for a couple hrs), someone already wanted it :@! I freaked out and bought the bag.. LOL. I think it's the competitive nature in me..
When I got home, I received an e-mail from my SA in Montreal (not from HR, a little high-end boutique) who had the Mini Luggage in a diff combo.







As much as I want to keep both, I think I'm going to return the shoulder size, and phone-order the mini and have my friend pick it up for me. The shoulder size just looks a tad too big on me. 
She's coming to Toronto the day I finish my last exam so it'll be the perfect gift  Cannot wait!

Has anyone on here purchased Celine before? I know you girls are bag crazy but I don't recall reading much about Celine in this thread..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Underwear is sexy
> 
> So how did the admission process go for you? nervous for college? excited for college boys?



It went relatively smoothly. Nervous and excited for college!


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> As much as I want to keep both, I think I'm going to return the shoulder size, and phone-order the mini and have my friend pick it up for me. The shoulder size just looks a tad too big on me.
> She's coming to Toronto the day I finish my last exam so it'll be the perfect gift  Cannot wait!
> 
> Has anyone on here purchased Celine before? I know you girls are bag crazy but I don't recall reading much about Celine in this thread..



Sweet! You got a new bag! haha. Congratulations  i love the color combo. Funny enough, I just told Purse that I'm thinking of getting a celine luggage tote next time I'm in the city! (Just got a new Bbag so I can't really justify to buy another bag without breaking the new one in yet) but I've heard so many stories similar to yours of waitlists, putting things on hold to have it being sold to someone else.. So much effort for a bag, imho!  

Will you be using the bag as a school tote? Sorry, I'm not sure if the mini is the size that most people have or not. I don't really have much knowledge of Celine. If mini is the size thats cross-body, I'm green with envy! I would die to get one of those in red.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm keeping the shoulder luggage :o! My friends and family convinced me too, saying it's a more practical bag. I lovelovelove it so much! Yes it's going to be my new school bag (I'm taking summer courses so perhaps carrying this bag will make it less unbearable).

The mini is the size Miley Cyrus' yellow one is in. The one you're talking about is the nano.. Ohhhh I really want that one too. So effing cute. There is neon pink and neon orange and.. oh man. It's impossible to get though, even in the US.

Which Bal did you get? I NEED a GH Work! I'm thinking of the YSL Muse 2 (colorblocks of course) next and then another Bal..


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> I'm keeping the shoulder luggage :o! My friends and family convinced me too, saying it's a more practical bag. I lovelovelove it so much! Yes it's going to be my new school bag (I'm taking summer courses so perhaps carrying this bag will make it less unbearable).
> 
> The mini is the size Miley Cyrus' yellow one is in. The one you're talking about is the nano.. Ohhhh I really want that one too. So effing cute. There is neon pink and neon orange and.. oh man. It's impossible to get though, even in the US.
> 
> Which Bal did you get? I NEED a GH Work! I'm thinking of the YSL Muse 2 (colorblocks of course) next and then another Bal..


Practicality is important! You might as well use a bag if you're going to spend the $$ on it! haha. Your bag can be your reason for getting out of bed  not a bad reason, imo 

Miley's celine is so pretty and bright! I love it! I would imagine the neons would be popular. haha. Are the nano models hard to get ahold of, too? I really want a black or red one. They are so adorable!








Got a new Balenciaga RH city as my old one needed to be replaced. I did recieve it as a gift though  and I'm eternally grateful  I would really like a hamilton Bbag but when I went to the store, the staff told me they weren't in stock. Not sure if they were telling the truth though..:\ As soon as I get my allowance for next month, I'm ordering a Velo. I feel in love with the long strap 

I'm dying to break it in! I haven't had a new bag in ages. So I think that makes me a good girl who deserves a Celine bag! *lady on a mission *


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gahh I'm so jealous of your Celine, Pink! Congrats! I really want a brightly colored mini luggage. I almost bought a red one in Paris, but then I got a Damier Ebene Neverfull instead to use as a book bag for college. I love the Celine Trapeze as well, so I think I might get that instead. I'm indecisive at the moment!


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Gahh I'm so jealous of your Celine, Pink! Congrats! I really want a brightly colored mini luggage. I almost bought a red one in Paris, but then I got a Damier Ebene Neverfull instead to use as a book bag for college. I love the Celine Trapeze as well, so I think I might get that instead. I'm indecisive at the moment!



  A RED ONE? 

Celine bags are so beautiful. Or everything Celine. I wish I could wear Celine clothes and shoes 24/7. #sitting in VS sweatpants.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> A RED ONE?
> 
> Celine bags are so beautiful. Or everything Celine. I wish I could wear Celine clothes and shoes 24/7. #sitting in VS sweatpants.



I'm sitting I'm donna Karen cashmere sweatpants I #win


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm sitting I'm donna Karen cashmere sweatpants I #win



My socks are cashmere. 100% virgin.

You still win anyways. Wearing a ratty old AA tank top. #life is unfair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AA leggings and target PJ Shirt. Classsssy is my name.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> AA leggings and target PJ Shirt. Classsssy is my name.



That is clazy. I like it.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> Got a new Balenciaga RH city as my old one needed to be replaced. I did recieve it as a gift though  and I'm eternally grateful  I would really like a hamilton Bbag but when I went to the store, the staff told me they weren't in stock. Not sure if they were telling the truth though..:\ As soon as I get my allowance for next month, I'm ordering a Velo. I feel in love with the long strap
> 
> I'm dying to break it in! I haven't had a new bag in ages. So I think that makes me a good girl who deserves a Celine bag! *lady on a mission *



Attachment doesn't work!!  I vant to see.

I've never seen a nano being sold in Canada.. There are a more in the states but still at a rather limited quantity. I think the Celine boutique in NY would be your best bet if you're looking for anything special.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> AA leggings and target PJ Shirt. Classsssy is my name.



You just reminded me I need to get off my arse and purchase some AA leggings!!

Argh the red is so pretty.. you should've bought one  the trapeze looks really cool, like a youthful version of the box.


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Attachment doesn't work!!  I vant to see.
> 
> I've never seen a nano being sold in Canada.. There are a more in the states but still at a rather limited quantity. I think the Celine boutique in NY would be your best bet if you're looking for anything special.



O.o It shows up on my screen! that sucks. but its just a black one taken from my crappy iphone anyways 

I can't believe Celine didn't increase production when their bags hit popularity! But yes, I've been planning on  visiting NYC the next long weekend.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I didn't even realize it was Easter today! Missed church but I got 13 hrs of sleep at least
> 
> I have a little story for you ladies!
> Yesterday, I decided to get some fresh air and go out to buy lunch.. of course I had to make a quick trip to Holt Renfrew (I wanted to check out the MBMJ Huge Hillier bags as a new school bag but found out they were discontinued :dtown. I also heard about the insane wait list for the Celine Luggage totes so I decided to put myself on it (I wanted a new bag as a gift to myself lol so I figured by the time I finished my first year, it would probably be my turn on the wait list).
> Little did I know.. not only was HR no longer taking more requests for the WL, they weren't even getting more shipment in until next fall (IF they get any shipment).. All stock was sold out across country too :cry::cry: My sweet SA told me there might've been one in the back though as someone ordered the bag but never picked it up! It was the Shoulder Luggage in beige/terracotta (the colour combo of the first bag in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/which-tricolor-between-those-two-740452.html) .. I left my info with her and decided to think it over.. 10 minutes after she put the bag away for me (she couldn't actually hold it so I asked her to just keep it for me for a couple hrs), someone already wanted it :@! I freaked out and bought the bag.. LOL. I think it's the competitive nature in me..
> When I got home, I received an e-mail from my SA in Montreal (not from HR, a little high-end boutique) who had the Mini Luggage in a diff combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I want to keep both, I think I'm going to return the shoulder size, and phone-order the mini and have my friend pick it up for me. The shoulder size just looks a tad too big on me.
> She's coming to Toronto the day I finish my last exam so it'll be the perfect gift  Cannot wait!
> 
> Has anyone on here purchased Celine before? I know you girls are bag crazy but I don't recall reading much about Celine in this thread..


 

OMG!  you are sooo lucky! I love celine  congrats girly. pics of the mini maybe?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ I want to do a reveal after all my finals  ugh finals why me ... Life is sad when the only thing I look forward to everyday is going to bed at night (N)


----------



## MACsarah

We seriously need a consistent conversation in here. 

How is everyone's Summer-body coming along? I need a serious self-tanner that is not st. tropez. Recommendations?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> We seriously need a consistent conversation in here.
> 
> How is everyone's Summer-body coming along? I need a serious self-tanner that is not st. tropez. Recommendations?



It's going to snow here tomorrow. For this, I am thankful. I am in no shape to ditch my sweaters for a bikini yet.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's going to snow here tomorrow. For this, I am thankful. I am in no shape to ditch my sweaters for a bikini yet.



I'm praying for a snow day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseXaXholic said:


> I'm praying for a snow day.



Me too. I only have class till 12:30 so if there is a 2 hour delay I'm not going.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's going to snow here tomorrow. For this, I am thankful. I am in no shape to ditch my sweaters for a bikini yet.



I just begun my love affair with crochet sweaters. I'm not ready to let our love go yet!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

IM Etoile has some lovely crochet knit sweaters if you haven't checked them out yet. The black glossy one is yummy.

I finished my last exam this morning!! It still hasn't hit me yet but life is pretty good. So far, I've spent my care free day with Prada and Bottega.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Soooooo...how long till school's over?  

I'm filling out all my housing stuff and what not for college next year and I'm starting to get nervous about having to live in a dorm...I don't like people...and my clothes are not going to fit...and the whole twin bed thing...I'm going to fall off. #firstworldproblems


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ugh, summer body 
It's been hitting upper 80's, low 90's in California, and I can't bring myself to don a bikini yet. Too pale/too much winter fat.

Something tells me I need to go gluten free again...have y'all SEEN Miley's new bod?!?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^im obsessed with it!! She looks amazing!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She looks absolutely stunning! Ugh summer... i need to go to the gym. that's all. 

but I'm not ready to give up my junk food yet ahahahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I could never give up junk food. I would starve. I have terrible eating habits.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I could never give up junk food. I would starve. I have terrible eating habits.



ughh same I eat too much chips, especially since I'm sick and at home, so I don't have any actual meals to eat at lunch.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Does anyone else here sell things on eBay? I've been having trouble lately *ugh* my first batch of things that sold I had an unpaying bidder how unlucky!


----------



## PrincessBailey

Don't you guys hate shipping!?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

PurseXaXholic said:


> Does anyone else here sell things on eBay? I've been having trouble lately *ugh* my first batch of things that sold I had an unpaying bidder how unlucky!



nope  you should check out the ebay section maybe


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Anyone watch skins?  love this show


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LouboutinHottie said:


> Anyone watch skins?  love this show



The UK version? Yessss I'm obsessed with it. I've watched all seasons twice. Haha thanks to Netflix. I've also started watching 90210 but I'm only a couple episodes into the first season.


----------



## pinkpol15h

I don't watch skins. Is it similar to 90210? I've started watching the Real Housewives of Vancouver and it's my new guilty pleasure. I'm going to tell my Van friends to keep a lookout for these ladies haha.

I hear horror stories about eBay. There are some pretty inconsiderate people out there.

I just came back from a vacation with some friends, followed by a friend's party (I'm addicted to poker now).

I'm heading out to pick up some fruits,
outfit
denim overalls
black/white CDG Play t-shirt
grey JCrew ballet flats


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like the new 90210. I watched the first season on TV I think and then quit.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

PurseXaXholic said:


> The UK version? Yessss I'm obsessed with it. I've watched all seasons twice. Haha thanks to Netflix. I've also started watching 90210 but I'm only a couple episodes into the first season.



of courseeeee and i watch it illegally 






whose your favourite character?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I don't watch skins. Is it similar to 90210? I've started watching the Real Housewives of Vancouver and it's my new guilty pleasure. I'm going to tell my Van friends to keep a lookout for these ladies haha.
> 
> I hear horror stories about eBay. There are some pretty inconsiderate people out there.
> 
> I just came back from a vacation with some friends, followed by a friend's party (I'm addicted to poker now).
> 
> I'm heading out to pick up some fruits,
> outfit
> denim overalls
> black/white CDG Play t-shirt
> grey JCrew ballet flats




It's pretty much about a bunch of fu*cked up teenagers. Simplest way to put it, they smoke weed, get drunk, go to parties, etc. But like each episode is in a different character's point of view. Like they have episodes named just Tony, or Michelle or Effy, to make it in their point of view. It's cool =)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LouboutinHottie said:


> of courseeeee and i watch it illegally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose your favourite character?



Tony is my favorite. And I really like Effie. Which I think is the only reason why I could watch the later seasons. I know a lot of people didn't like them.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

PurseXaXholic said:


> Tony is my favorite. And I really like Effie. Which I think is the only reason why I could watch the later seasons. I know a lot of people didn't like them.



Ya tony was my favourite in the first series, but he started to act like an a.ss.hole so I didn't like him very much at the end of series 1. Effy is my fave in the 2nd generation. I liked Michelle & Cassie too.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's pretty much about a bunch of fu*cked up teenagers. Simplest way to put it, they smoke weed, get drunk, go to parties, etc. But like each episode is in a different character's point of view. Like they have episodes named just Tony, or Michelle or Effy, to make it in their point of view. It's cool =)



Sounds like another dirty pleasure 

I'm heading out to pick up some SK-II products with my mom, wearing:
BCBG t-shirt dress: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqUOKoYE3F!44ZJuBNz7LfW-7Q~~0_3.JPG
YSL beige suede Palais peeptoes
Salvatore F. tie-dye suede hobo
Cartier Ballon Bleu

What does everyone think of Links of London bracelets? I've been really into the friendship bracelets, but $200+ feels overpriced ?_?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Sounds like another dirty pleasure
> 
> I'm heading out to pick up some SK-II products with my mom, wearing:
> BCBG t-shirt dress: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqUOKoYE3F!44ZJuBNz7LfW-7Q~~0_3.JPG
> YSL beige suede Palais peeptoes
> Salvatore F. tie-dye suede hobo
> Cartier Ballon Bleu
> 
> What does everyone think of Links of London bracelets? I've been really into the friendship bracelets, but $200+ feels overpriced ?_?



I love SK-II I bought the revitalizing toner? I think its a toner  

and yes it is


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think the Links of London bracelets are cute, but I'd agree they're overpriced.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I really love TopShop, my mom won't let me order anything though because of the shipping price from the UK to Canada.  meh oh well. I just like european clothes more.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LouboutinHottie said:


> I really love TopShop, my mom won't let me order anything though because of the shipping price from the UK to Canada.  meh oh well. I just like european clothes more.



But you have aritzia!!! I shopped there for the first time yesterday and I'm in love. One of my new favorite stores for sure.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

PurseXaXholic said:


> But you have aritzia!!! I shopped there for the first time yesterday and I'm in love. One of my new favorite stores for sure.



Ya aritizias pretty cool, but I'm not really into those clothes anymore. Everyone has them. I look at a lot of european stores, if not european then its vintage.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I tried these on at HR today, I fuc.king love them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ So cute!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ So cute!



ikrrrrr


----------



## pinkpol15h

LH, there is topshop in Toronto! I visited the on at Yorkdale and the stock is seems alright.
Those CLs are perfect for spring, I think you need them 

Jeez, I can't wait for Target to finally come to Canada next year!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> LH, there is topshop in Toronto! I visited the on at Yorkdale and the stock is seems alright.
> Those CLs are perfect for spring, I think you need them
> 
> Jeez, I can't wait for Target to finally come to Canada next year!



OMG  I checked online and it said that there wasn't a store in Canada. yayyyy


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG  I checked online and it said that there wasn't a store in Canada. yayyyy



 I've only been to the ones located in the Bay at Yorkdale and the Bay on Queen St. Jonathan & Olivia in downtown Toronto also stocks some Topshop if I remember correctly. Good luck 

Btw has anyone tried Topshop jeans before? I read that Emmanuelle Alt likes to purchase black skinnies from there, hehe


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^they only do even sizes, ie, 24,26,28,30 etc. (from my experience) and I'm an odd size so that didn't work for me. Haha


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I've only been to the ones located in the Bay at Yorkdale and the Bay on Queen St. Jonathan & Olivia in downtown Toronto also stocks some Topshop if I remember correctly. Good luck
> 
> Btw has anyone tried Topshop jeans before? I read that Emmanuelle Alt likes to purchase black skinnies from there, hehe



Yay. but apparently a lot of their stuff in the american/canadian stores aren't the same as the UK ones. my life is over.


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yay. but apparently a lot of their stuff in the american/canadian stores aren't the same as the UK ones. my life is over.



Our selection isn't as good AND we have ridic taxes :dtown:

I'm taking some summer school now (BOOO!!!!!) so my course load will be lighter come fall .. My current mindset is not going to get me a 4.0 GPA for the summer .. fml.
Heading to classes as we speak, wearing:
Black satin t-shirt
Navy Alexander Wang zip up sweater
Burberry Brit black jeans with ankle zipper
JC black suede wedge booties

I'm wearing Kate Moss/Rimmel lippie today! The coral one, #12 I believe. Missed out on the Supreme t-shirts so I had to get my personal dose of Kate some other day


----------



## pinkpol15h

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^they only do even sizes, ie, 24,26,28,30 etc. (from my experience) and I'm an odd size so that didn't work for me. Haha



I'm odd too.. damn.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pinkpol15h said:


> I'm odd too.. damn.



Hahaha the size bellow was just a bit too small, and the one above was too big. Plus I was trying on shorts and their inseam was way too short!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I haven't bought jeans in so long I don't even remember what size I am...I think I'm an even though. 

I have my last AP Exam tomorrow, a final and a paper due Friday, and then I am done with senior year! Woohoo! Have to do my senior project after that though, but I'm doing a paid internship that I'm actually kind of excited about.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!!

I'll thinking if I keep washing/machine drying the jeans, they might shrink??

Kinda of obsessed over this: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/326428
Etsy offers a much cheaper alternative though.


----------



## MACsarah

I fell on my bike and got a huge scab just in time for wearing shorts/dresses/skirts. I have the best of luck, ya'll~

Congrats on being done with high school, Cute! I know you've been waiting a long time for this. WOO! how are you celebrating?


pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!!
> 
> I'll thinking if I keep washing/machine drying the jeans, they might shrink??
> 
> Kinda of obsessed over this: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/326428
> Etsy offers a much cheaper alternative though.



those earrings are really cool! I envy people with pretty ears.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> Our selection isn't as good AND we have ridic taxes :dtown:
> 
> I'm taking some summer school now (BOOO!!!!!) so my course load will be lighter come fall .. My current mindset is not going to get me a 4.0 GPA for the summer .. fml.
> Heading to classes as we speak, wearing:
> Black satin t-shirt
> Navy Alexander Wang zip up sweater
> Burberry Brit black jeans with ankle zipper
> JC black suede wedge booties
> 
> I'm wearing Kate Moss/Rimmel lippie today! The coral one, #12 I believe. Missed out on the Supreme t-shirts so I had to get my personal dose of Kate some other day



ugh yeah taxes


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!!
> 
> I'll thinking if I keep washing/machine drying the jeans, they might shrink??
> 
> Kinda of obsessed over this: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/326428
> Etsy offers a much cheaper alternative though.



love those!!

if only they weren't $5,000


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Found this for $18.00

so sick

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&isProduct=true&cross-sell=true&guide-bn=true


----------



## Sincerelycass11

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ I want to do a reveal after all my finals  ugh finals why me ... Life is sad when the only thing I look forward to everyday is going to bed at night (N)




Ahhh is this really a teenage thread?!? HORRAY!!!

I know how you feel!!! I have been stoked on school work ALL DAY LONG!! Seriously, non stop!

I was working and going to class all week, (I need to take work as it comes, because sometimes there will be 10 photoshots a month, and the next none!) and ignoring my homework...

Now i'm paying for it! What a way to spend Memorial day weekend!!!

Do you have any fun plans??


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^yay!! We're the same/similar shoe size! Hahaha


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ahhh is this really a teenage thread?!? HORRAY!!!
> 
> I know how you feel!!! I have been stoked on school work ALL DAY LONG!! Seriously, non stop!
> 
> I was working and going to class all week, (I need to take work as it comes, because sometimes there will be 10 photoshots a month, and the next none!) and ignoring my homework...
> 
> Now i'm paying for it! What a way to spend Memorial day weekend!!!
> 
> Do you have any fun plans??



and thats why I'm taking applied... ahahahaha i never have hw. and I followed you on tumblr!  is that you in your pic? absolutely gorgeoussss.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LouboutinHottie said:


> and thats why I'm taking applied... ahahahaha i never have hw. and I followed you on tumblr!  is that you in your pic? absolutely gorgeoussss.



Ohh good move!!!! & Lucky you! 

Yes, and thank you so much! 
Do you have a tumblr blog as well?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LouboutinHottie said:


> and thats why I'm taking applied... ahahahaha i never have hw. and I followed you on tumblr!  is that you in your pic? absolutely gorgeoussss.



Whoopsies! I found it haha!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ohh good move!!!! & Lucky you!
> 
> Yes, and thank you so much!
> Do you have a tumblr blog as well?





Sincerelycass11 said:


> Whoopsies! I found it haha!



hahahaha ya i saw that u followed me too.  so whats new with everyone? me and my friend are starting a 65 day selfie challenge oh god... ahaha.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LouboutinHottie said:


> hahahaha ya i saw that u followed me too.  so whats new with everyone? me and my friend are starting a 65 day selfie challenge oh god... ahaha.



Maybe i'm naive... but whats a selfie challenge??

Today has been very exciting here! Usually stuff isnt this fun until weekends! 

I got a package today I've been anxiously awaiting, and Msn & Aol.com put me on their front pages!

Not to mention I have a kitty on my lap, and Im going for ice cream tonight! Life can't get any better!!!!


Are you more for ice cream or cake?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Maybe i'm naive... but whats a selfie challenge??
> 
> Today has been very exciting here! Usually stuff isnt this fun until weekends!
> 
> I got a package today I've been anxiously awaiting, and Msn & Aol.com put me on their front pages!
> 
> Not to mention I have a kitty on my lap, and Im going for ice cream tonight! Life can't get any better!!!!
> 
> 
> Are you more for ice cream or cake?



ahaha selfies, like selfie pics with ur webcam. we're going to take a pic of ourselves everyday for 65 days. and hehe ice cream, but if i had to choose between it, frozen yogurt is the bestttt


----------



## LouboutinHottie

anyone heard about how you can get high off of bath salts? damn gotta try that LOL jkjkjkjk wow people these daysss..... smh.
http://health.msn.com/health-topics/addiction/bath-salts-&#8212;-a-new-way-to-get-high


prob gonna be buying these, so excited  if i don't then I'll get a pair of Jeffrey Campbells, Lita to be exact.
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...color=023&navAction=jump&itemdescription=true


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love those! 

And I swear people get high off of anything and everything. Nail polish, sharpies, dry shampoo, hair spray, etc.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LouboutinHottie said:


> ahaha selfies, like selfie pics with ur webcam. we're going to take a pic of ourselves everyday for 65 days. and hehe ice cream, but if i had to choose between it, frozen yogurt is the bestttt



OHHHH haha awesome!!! That sounds really fun! but WOW 65 days?... does that mean 65 days of applying makeup too? lol 

Oh really? Im not a fro-yo or sherbet fan... ice cream in moderation... but all of the above are better to me than cake!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LouboutinHottie said:


> anyone heard about how you can get high off of bath salts? damn gotta try that LOL jkjkjkjk wow people these daysss..... smh.



LOL REALLY?!?!!? what next, FISHTANKS?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

sincerelycass11 said:


> lol really?!?!!? What next, fishtanks?!?!?!?!??!



LOOOL. ikr


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OHHHH haha awesome!!! That sounds really fun! but WOW 65 days?... does that mean 65 days of applying makeup too? lol
> 
> Oh really? Im not a fro-yo or sherbet fan... ice cream in moderation... but all of the above are better to me than cake!!!



ahaha ya, but I don't wear that much makeup. Like when I take selfless it's from the makeup I was wearing during the day, not re-applied lawlz. better for my skin too, oily skin is a bi*tch.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Love those!
> 
> And I swear people get high off of anything and everything. Nail polish, sharpies, dry shampoo, hair spray, etc.



I've tried sharpies and nail polish. it doesn't work idk what these people are on thinking it's gonna work. ahahaha


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LouboutinHottie said:


> ahaha ya, but I don't wear that much makeup. Like when I take selfless it's from the makeup I was wearing during the day, not re-applied lawlz. better for my skin too, oily skin is a bi*tch.



Ahh i feel you girl!!!! Makeup more than 4 days a week makes my skin freak  

I actually found a few ways to really combat the oil, and posted a video on it....although the acne is still iffy 

ill link it to you here, just in case it can help. Of course if you have additional questions that the video doesnt answer feel free to let me know.  I hope it helps!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ahh i feel you girl!!!! Makeup more than 4 days a week makes my skin freak
> 
> I actually found a few ways to really combat the oil, and posted a video on it....although the acne is still iffy
> 
> ill link it to you here, just in case it can help. Of course if you have additional questions that the video doesnt answer feel free to let me know.  I hope it helps!



ahaha thanks. yeah it helped  i definitely have a skin care routine that i stick to now, for like this past school year. 

heading out to school. it's raining  time to wear my heels cuz I'm not wearing shorts 

Dark wash skinnies
acid wash/tye-dye-bleach denim jacket
pink suede pumps.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome to the teenage tread, *Sincerelycass*  you and *Purse* are so lucky you're so tall; I'm cursed with being 5'4.5 forever 

It has been raining like a mofo today. Of course I woke up all excited to wear my turquoise Burberry packaway trench only to find out my mother wore it to work.. 

It's sale season woohoo ! Anyone get any good deals? I'm still recovering from the Celine bag last month so I can only wait for second cuts on the NAP sale


----------



## Sincerelycass11

pinkpol15h said:


> Welcome to the teenage tread, *Sincerelycass*  you and *Purse* are so lucky you're so tall; I'm cursed with being 5'4.5 forever
> 
> It has been raining like a mofo today. Of course I woke up all excited to wear my turquoise Burberry packaway trench only to find out my mother wore it to work..
> 
> It's sale season woohoo ! Anyone get any good deals? I'm still recovering from the Celine bag last month so I can only wait for second cuts on the NAP sale



Thank you so much!!!  Being tall isn't all fun and games  its hard, because no guys are all that interested in dating you (happy ive found ONE!) and when you wear heels, you walk into door frames!!! 

Rain! Youre lucky!!! its 95 degres here, and EVERYTHING on me is sweating!!! So groos  The pool hasnt been cleaned either so im stuck lying around the house here- I would kill for rain!!!!!!!

Ohh she is sneaky! be sure to post an OOTD when she gets home 

'm still recovering from my newest shoe purchases. I was waiting for these shoes to go on sale, but they were selling out of my size first!! :cry: I finally got my hands on them (well, feet in them) but im hoping hey go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!

I'm thinking of picking up a pair of gucci sunglasses, but not sure if I like the shape :/

Does anyone have plans for the weekend?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Gahhhh! This shoes are sooo fabulous! 

And, Pink, I'm 5' 1", quit your complaining! haha

I've got my eye on a pair of Jimmy Choos but I want them to go on sale.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'm 5'2  I'm cursed with being short too ahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just got back from a graduation party. I hardly new anyone there and I was bored so I ducked out early. A fabulous outfit wasted...haha. I have two more tomorrow that I'm hoping are better. Now I need to find something to do tonight...I wasn't planning on being home so early.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> I just got back from a graduation party. I hardly new anyone there and I was bored so I ducked out early. A fabulous outfit wasted...haha. I have two more tomorrow that I'm hoping are better. Now I need to find something to do tonight...I wasn't planning on being home so early.



Awww, stil better than my evening!!! I've been waiting in line for over an hour for snow white and the huntsman. I'm so regretting not flying to la for the exclusive screening last month!!!! Either way, at least your all dressed up and excepts pretty now!! Maybe get dinner with friends or do some good ok shopping!!! Stare at the jimmy chops UNTIL they go on sale!! Haha


----------



## Sincerelycass11

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> I just got back from a graduation party. I hardly new anyone there and I was bored so I ducked out early. A fabulous outfit wasted...haha. I have two more tomorrow that I'm hoping are better. Now I need to find something to do tonight...I wasn't planning on being home so early.



Oh and I forgot to mention I don't know what style you are looking for but blueflu has some amazing deals on jc's!! And there's a as here in sf who is willing to hold shoes unt they go on sale ( up to a whole week!!) you can call in of you are super interested in them!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Awww, stil better than my evening!!! I've been waiting in line for over an hour for snow white and the huntsman. I'm so regretting not flying to la for the exclusive screening last month!!!! Either way, at least your all dressed up and excepts pretty now!! Maybe get dinner with friends or do some good ok shopping!!! Stare at the jimmy chops UNTIL they go on sale!! Haha



I saw that last night! And don't worry...I am thoroughly stalking!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Did you like it? We just got out


----------



## pinkpol15h

Damn *sincerely*, the heels are killing me. I can't pull off craziness like that but it's major eye candy  !!

I've officially messed up my sleep schedule again .. maybe after my midterms on Monday, I will have a social life instead of panda eyes. What does everyone use for dark circles / swollenness? I've heard great things about Shiseido eye masks but continuous usage can get rather pricey.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

don't drink. you'll get a mirror falling on top of you. and then having to explain to your parents why you're all out of tin foil and my full length mirror is completely broken.

lol....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Did you like it? We just got out



I did! Did you?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> don't drink. you'll get a mirror falling on top of you. and then having to explain to your parents why you're all out of tin foil and my full length mirror is completely broken.
> 
> lol....



What did you do with tin foil...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What did you do with tin foil...



my friends created huge tin foil balls lol... they're crazy. theres cameras everywhere in the halls (i live in an apartment) and theres gonna be security tapes of a bunch of kids with just bras on, and the guys with no shirts on and christmas wreaths on their heads... oh god ahahahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Perfectly normal behavior...:giggles:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

yes indeed hehehe


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> my friends created huge tin foil balls lol... they're crazy. theres cameras everywhere in the halls (i live in an apartment) and theres gonna be security tapes of a bunch of kids with just bras on, and the guys with no shirts on and christmas wreaths on their heads... oh god ahahahaha



That's so funny hahaha. Did your parents ever find out?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> That's so funny hahaha. Did your parents ever find out?



ya we got like complaints from the neighbours, my mom like phoned me at 3 am wanting to know what happened.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

woah. silence.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Every single graduation party I have been to (and there has been one literally every day, sometimes two) has been unbelievably lame.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Every single graduation party I have been to (and there has been one literally every day, sometimes two) has been unbelievably lame.



that sucks


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So does anyone have any exciting summer plans? Off to any fabulous places?


----------



## nouvellevague~

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> So does anyone have any exciting summer plans? Off to any fabulous places?



Just found this thread today, and I think it's fantastic! 

I'm going to Maui for a bit next week, then off to Russia for the rest of the summer. What's everybody else doing?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

nouvellevague~ said:


> Just found this thread today, and I think it's fantastic!
> 
> I'm going to Maui for a bit next week, then off to Russia for the rest of the summer. What's everybody else doing?



So exciting! Where in Russia? 

I'm going to the Cayman Islands next month, and then New York City in August.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Welcome *Nouvelle*,  I was debating between Las Vegas & Dubai for the end of summer, but it seems that my grandparents really want me to go back to China this year so I guess that's where I'll be heading


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just booked a New York trip for August the other day!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Does anyone have any airplane beauty regimes? 
There are a few on youtube all of a sudden and I'm excited to make my 10-hr plane ride a little mini spa time


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> Does anyone have any airplane beauty regimes?
> There are a few on youtube all of a sudden and I'm excited to make my 10-hr plane ride a little mini spa time



Drink lots of water, don't wear make up on the plane, put on moisturizer and wash your face and apply SPF before you leave the plane. 

Now if anyone wants to give me tips on getting a tan, I'd really appreciate it. With a few weeks into the summer, I'm still whiter than paper.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Girlfran, it feels like you've disappeared off the face of the earth! 

You're so lucky you're pale.. I went to the beach TWO weeks ago and I still look so damn dark. I want to be pale forever. Sunscreen apparently enhances tanning.

How was prom who people who graduate high school this year?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Prom was incredibly lame. Got camel colored tributes and a notte by marchesa dress for it though


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:tumbleweed:

Deeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddd in here. 

I am having the darnedest time trying to find a good bikini for vacation. Nothing is fitting properly. I swear I'd rather swim naked. How's everybody's summer going?


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> ^ Girlfran, it feels like you've disappeared off the face of the earth!
> 
> You're so lucky you're pale.. I went to the beach TWO weeks ago and I still look so damn dark. I want to be pale forever. Sunscreen apparently enhances tanning.


hahahahahah. I'm going to spend my entire summer laying out at the beach.  I had a fabulous spot in a cabanna a few days ago and I totes gave it up so I could lay right in the middle of where the sun was shining at so I could tan. Dedication, baby. Does sunscreen really do that? mmhmm. that's interesting! 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I am having the darnedest time trying to find a good bikini for vacation. Nothing is fitting properly. I swear I'd rather swim naked. How's everybody's summer going?


You got big boobs. Go ahead, swim naked! trust me, no one would mind  I mean, less tan lines = win win. 

I don't think swimsuit recommendations from me would work but I really enjoy H&M's $5 bikinis. I'm pretty sure I own every bandeau top that H&M has made for the last 2 years. They don't hold up the greatest but they're cheap, come in fun colors and are comfy. I also like Free People's bikinis. They have a lot of floral and frills. It looks really pretty when you're tanning. Where are you going off to?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I found one I like! It's neon coral and fringed. I'm gonna look for another one sometime this week too. I'm off to the Cayman Islands in like a week and a half! How's the tan coming along?


----------



## coco5

nouvellevague~ said:


> Just found this thread today, and I think it's fantastic!
> 
> I'm going to Maui for a bit next week, then off to Russia for the rest of the summer. What's everybody else doing?



You are soo  lucky ! I really really want to go to Russia 

its nice to know im not the only one who's far from tanned.


----------



## pinkpol15h

Went out to lunch with some friends today, then hitting the library at night .__. 
outfit:
white HCO crewneck t-shirt
metallic silver Rag&Bone jeggings
black Gucci heart flats
Ferragmo tiedye hobo
blue Hermes scarf / Cartier Ballon Bleu / thin rings on middle/ring fingers / heart Swarovski earrings / black Wayfarer 54s

Turns out I won't be seeing my Asian relatives this summer.. hitting Vegas instead. Oh how I wish i were 21.


----------



## pinkpol15h

MACsarah said:


> .



YO girl, did your brother graduate from Harvard yet? Has he met Bo Guagua? hahahah


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So that great neon coral fringed bikini I found...hot coral dye bled all over the place...joy! Sending it back...


----------



## MACsarah

pinkpol15h said:


> YO girl, did your brother graduate from Harvard yet? Has he met Bo Guagua? hahahah



haha. He has 2 more years to go. Bo Guagua as in the son of a Chinese politician (communist, right?) (*edit:Or is it some korean pop star? I can't tell by the last name! /Shameful)*? haha. But probably not since my brother is only a undergraduate  

PS. how was your first year of uni? Did you love it? what happened to that boy you were studying with?


----------



## MACsarah

So I managed to rub my clutch against my dress last night. Problem: Dress was a white silk dress while the clutch was hot pink. Didn't turn out well, at all!

God, I hate dyes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> So I managed to rub my clutch against my dress last night. Problem: Dress was a white silk dress while the clutch was hot pink. Didn't turn out well, at all!
> 
> God, I hate dyes.



That sucks!  I hate dyes too.


----------



## MACsarah

I know right  I see that gossip girl picture! is that from like, 2 seasons ago?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yes, when it was better...


----------



## MACsarah

hahahahaha. I see what you did there! I still think season 1 was the best season but I quite like blair + dan. I think they're cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ew.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

cute_classy said:


> ew.



+292783


----------



## MACsarah

You guys are such haters of true love.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> You guys are such haters of *true love*.



:lolots:


----------



## MACsarah

I'm still not sure what you're trying to imply with the emotions. :|


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I will translate: YOU ACTUALLY THINK THAT IS TRUE LOVE?!?!?! HAHAHA.


----------



## MACsarah

Its a better relationship than the sh!tstorm of abuse Chair is


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

At the risk of sounding like a broken record: :lolots:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So...who else's summer went way too fast? I don't want to go to college.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

@ Mac


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*like


----------



## MACsarah

Hooking up in a limo. So unique and original. 

Cute: Are you not excited for college?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not really.


----------



## MACsarah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Not really.



Why not, babe? Its a new chapter in your life!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> Why not, babe? Its a new chapter in your life!



Woo-freaking-hoo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So I'm in college...boo.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

hey! I think that means you can join this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/college-ladies-cmon-in-490975.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I repeat: woo-freaking-hoo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where is everybody? Come talk to me. I am lacking in real life friends here LOL. The people here spend way too much time studying...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Where is everybody? Come talk to me. I am lacking in real life friends here LOL. The people here spend way too much time studying...



LOL ^^ that sucks! gurl meet some friends in uni. Hows school going for everyone so far? Today I was really hungry so i texted my friend if he had food and he did so i was like ok im going to your class and i waited for him to come out and it was taking awhile so another guy said that she doesnt care and to just go in. that *****. lmfaoooo i walked in and i was like roop can i have food. and everyones just laughing and this girl was like it takes guts to walk into a random class and ask for food. highlight of the day just thought i'd share. maybe you guys now think im retarded but oh well


----------



## LouboutinHottie

is this thread dead now? :tumbleweed: come backkk!! ahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm here! But no one else seems to be...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm here! But no one else seems to be...



LOL hiiii i'm here.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

omg people. im bored. get your asses hereee


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hiiiiiiiiiiiii  

I'm procrastinating.

How are you?


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ Haha I am too. Can't wait til October, when Vampire Diaries returns!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Look who's alive!

I can't wait for Gossip Girl! But then it ends


----------



## pinkpol15h

I want to say I've been away because of school.. but that's really not the case. My friend somehow convinced me that I haven't partied enough and studied too much last year. Apparently, I need get "twice as drunk" to make up for it LOL. Thus, My first three weeks of school has been filled with lots of fun and slacking off!  

I also met the VP of Ferrero Rocher tonight at an event. He was such a cool and open man. Ahhh #inspiration

I have n o i d e a what is happening in Gossip Girl. (I've been obsessed with Criminal Minds  recently though!)
Does anyone else miss Blair's preppy fashion?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Yes! I miss old school Gossip Girl extremely. And I'm obsessed with Criminal Minds too! Did you watch last night?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

pinkpol15h said:


> I want to say I've been away because of school.. but that's really not the case. My friend somehow convinced me that I haven't partied enough and studied too much last year. Apparently, I need get "twice as drunk" to make up for it LOL. Thus, My first three weeks of school has been filled with lots of fun and slacking off!
> 
> I also met the VP of Ferrero Rocher tonight at an event. He was such a cool and open man. Ahhh #inspiration
> 
> I have n o i d e a what is happening in Gossip Girl. *(I've been obsessed with Criminal Minds  recently though!)*
> Does anyone else miss Blair's preppy fashion?



omggg sameee! I love matthew gray gubler omg hes so sexy.

ya i definitely miss the old gossip girl : [ seems like they're running out of ideas now. its not interesting anymore.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I've been obsessed with old music lately, like Madonna 1990 during her Blond Ambition Tour (I'm being that for halloween : D ) and 80s stuff.

love this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Cy5JrOVGk0


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Matthew Gray Gubler, and I love his character Dr. Reid on Criminal minds. He's so cute.


----------



## pinkpol15h

^ He's a CK model IRL. NOT SURPRISED ! 

How's everyone adjusting to the fall weather? Next week is going to be a bit warmer here, just when I brought out all my knits  I feel like there's so much I need to buy for fall, but nothing I want at the same time..?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love Matthew Gray Gubler, and I love his character Dr. Reid on Criminal minds. He's so cute.





pinkpol15h said:


> ^ He's a CK model IRL. NOT SURPRISED !
> 
> How's everyone adjusting to the fall weather? Next week is going to be a bit warmer here, just when I brought out all my knits  I feel like there's so much I need to buy for fall, but nothing I want at the same time..?



yay people who agree with me! pink really? there's so much that i want this fall, like I have such a good feeling about 2013, like fashion wise and me as a person. I feel like the 80s is starting to really come back, atleast for me ahahaha the stuff i wear is so 80s.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The 80s have been making a come back for years! LOL. The 70s and 60s have started making come backs too. If you wait long enough everything will come back.


----------



## pinkpol15h

This kind of reminds me of:

balenciagadiditfirst.tumblr.com HAHA


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Otherwise known as truth.com haha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have soooooo much work to do for school. Blah. Need retail therapy. And caffeine.


----------



## 0rang3.chan

hi? does anyone still talk on here? lol i thought i'd give it a try because you guys seem somewhat close to my age!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

0rang3.chan said:


> hi? does anyone still talk on here? lol i thought i'd give it a try because you guys seem somewhat close to my age!



hiii i'm here. I see that this thread is pretty much dead... lol let's start it back up. What's everyone been up to lately? My mom and step dad are getting divorced and I just moved from Toronto back to the old west... I haven't been in school for 3 months because of the move so it gets a little boring and lonely  so all I do is workout and keep my health in tune. It's really the best thing to do until September at least I think.  Big changes!

I'm planning on selling all my louboutins so I can buy some new pairs that will be more fresh! They're pretty boring now, it's like the same old same old. My mom's just getting back into the groove of things to make more money with the oil here, not like I can just buy some new pairs. I took some stunning pictures of them though on my balcony if anyone wants to see!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

no one? :rain:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> no one? :rain:



Hi!  I saw you post in the celeb section! Long time no see! How have you been?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Hi!  I saw you post in the celeb section! Long time no see! How have you been?



Hey! I have been great! How about you? I just moved provinces about a month and a half ago... did the drive and everything it was pretty cool seeing the rest of Canada!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm good! I took some summer classes that just ended. Going away for a long 4th of July weekend. That drive sounds nice!  I haven't seen much of Canada. I was only there once when I was younger.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

It was actually a pain in the *** because I hate eating out, I'm really anal about what I put into my food, so it was just eating out every night. But it was cool to see the rest of my country.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

What do you guys think of these? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321905

 I'm just planning what I'm gonna buy when I sell my CLs.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

:rain:  sorry im annoying. its sad this thread is so dead now


----------



## apineiro93

Hi  my name is Ana. I just joined this forum. I'm 20 years old and I live in miami, fl. I'm still a little confused on how this all works.. but hope Ill figure it out soon.


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

It's been a decade but I thought I'd drop this here in case there are other teens still in the forum! You can call me Cassey, and I'm 19.

Let me know if anyone's around so I don't feel like I'm talking to the void LOL.


----------

